# Whats In The Glass



## jimmyjack

My all D saaz ale. I woke up this morning to find my Psi on the regulator had gone down. So naturally I had to test the beer to see if Carbonation was still sufficient. 6 beers later it appears to be perfect!!


----------



## Jye

Nice one JJ.

Whats happened to the old thread? It appears to be locked and Im unable to open it to checkout the sweet, sweet beer


----------



## bconnery

Maybe it was just time for a new one?
Maybe someone posted a pic of their AABC entry  

Anyways...
My D Saaz/Simcoe Pale ale currently drinking very nicely. The pic doesn't quite bring it across but all three of my kegged beers currently have great clarity, which is a nice change from some of my more recent ones...


----------



## bconnery

My german pilsner with NZ hallertau...
This will be the keg to be taken to the in-laws for christmas and I'm expecting a serious dent in it. 
I am very happy with this beer...


----------



## bconnery

One of the two or three bottles of the weizen that formed the base of my strawberry wheat...
Definitely a better base beer than the last one I made, will be following a similar recipe and procedure for most now I think...
WB06 makes great summer weizens I think. The banana etc isn't there sure but on a hot day by the BBQ it just didn't seem to matter...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

All Challenger Summer Ale. I LOVE this hop, would have to be in my top 5 favourites.
It's got haze, I know :lol: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## sluggerdog

bconnery said:


> My D Saaz/Simcoe Pale






bconnery said:


> My german pilsner with NZ hallertau...






bconnery said:


> One of the two or three bottles of the weizen that formed the base of my strawberry wheat...



3 posts / beers in 6 minutes. We breed them stong up here in QLD.


----------



## Jye

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> All Challenger Summer Ale. I LOVE this hop, would have to be in my top 5 favourites.



TDA, how about some tasting notes or recipe.

Ive had this hop in the freezer for a while and have been meaning to brew a blonde or IPA with it for a while.


----------



## Ross

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> All Challenger Summer Ale. I LOVE this hop, would have to be in my top 5 favourites.
> It's got haze, I know :lol: !
> 
> C&B
> TDA



nice one TDA, I told you you'd love it  makes a fantastic summer ale...

cheers Ross


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Ross, I knew I'd love it as well  

I have brewed with Challenger a bit and as far as a citrusy type hop goes it has it in spades.

Jye, I may have posted this in the Summer Ales thread somewhere. Ross was the one who commented on the grain bill and it works well. :beer: The flavour is citrusy with a real marmalade hit, great with toast :lol: 

Here it is anyway:

Altise Summer Ale 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 3/11/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Bairds Marris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.0 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
25.00 gm Challenger [8.30%] (60 min) Hops 27.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [8.30%] (15 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [8.30%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % 
Bitterness: 34.2 IBU Calories: LOTS
Est Color: 9.2 EBC

C&B
TDA


----------



## therook

Well, i finally got around to setting up my kegs that i have had for 6 months. This was the first beer poured, so there is no need for any adjustments.
I used the phone camera so the clarity is not to good as this beer was fairly clear.






Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

Some inviting looking Christmas drinking chaps!! :icon_drunk: 

Rook... About time you got that keg system running ya slacker!  

TDA Have you come down off the Pacific Gem high yet? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## reVoxAHB

I know many of you like to photograph beers in front of your swimming pools. Figured I'd follow suit:

Roggenbier on a balmy Melbourne afternoon:




more on this beer here

edit: tried to use the spoiler feature. no go. removed.

reVox


----------



## winkle

Those who've ventured to my place know that there is usually a Smoked Robust Porter on tap, based on a recipe I'd got off Ross. Those who know me also know that I am addicted to fiddling with recipes even when pretty happy with the result.
This is the latest version of the Smoked Robust Porter.
View attachment 16716

The verdict *Perfect* - well to my palate anyways, great balance of flavours, bitterness and smoked malt.
It'll be a bugger to replicate - did I stir clockwise or anti-clockwise? what time of day did I brew it? was I wearing my lucky jocks? :unsure: 
Best to just enjoy it while it lasts I guess - thanks for the recipe Ross :super:


----------



## Muggus

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> All Challenger Summer Ale. I LOVE this hop, would have to be in my top 5 favourites.
> It's got haze, I know :lol: !
> 
> C&B
> TDA


Looking nice and sounds fantastic TDA! I keep seeing Challenger in my LHBS staring at me, begging to be used in a beer, and your beer has inspired me!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Muggus said:


> Looking nice and sounds fantastic TDA! I keep seeing Challenger in my LHBS staring at me, begging to be used in a beer, and your beer has inspired me!



Muggus,

All I can say is you have to try the Challenger hop and try it in a single hop brew to see what it is all about. It really adds a great flavour to your beer. :icon_drunk: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## randyrob

Tony's IIPA







sorry even with a new camera my skills lead a little to be desired.

i acutually drank this a couple of weeks ago and have only just woke up out of a coma,

TOP DROP mate, smooth bitterness and a very warming beer.

Rob.

edit: i poured 2 glasses, drank one at fridge temps and the other once it had warmed uo quite a bit, the warmer version was much tastier!


----------



## bindi

The 2nd is a Belgian [style] Strong Dark Ale....Smooth  
The first is Steve's Nelson Lager [NS hops].......Very nice.

Edit: Photos arse about.


----------



## bindi

A little treat to myself, almost as good as mine. :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle

The new improved Hogshead India Pale Ale.
View attachment 16848

Version 3 and I've finally got the balance of fuggles and cascade right on the money.
(Sorry about the piss-poor photo)


----------



## warra48

Amarillo Pale Ale.


----------



## Jye

Nice glass warra  

Heres my Sunset American Wheat with 100g of choc wheat and 20g of Mt Hood dry hopped... its pretty different :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Jye said:


> Nice glass warra
> 
> Heres my Sunset American Wheat with 100g of choc wheat and 20g of Mt Hood dry hopped... its pretty different :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 16880



Now that looks bloody tasty Jye :icon_drool2: what's the flavour profile like?


----------



## Jye

The aroma is really interesting, I didnt expect the choc to come through but its there. The dry hopping could probably be halved but as its Mt Hood it isnt an over the top and Im expecting it to fade a little. Taste is typical of an american wheat but with a touch of roast and the finish is dry since the FG is lower than expected but this has made it a 'session' beer which is what I was after.

Well worth adding the choc wheat to mix things up a little.

*Sunset Wheat*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 23/11/2007 
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer Brewer: Jye 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % 
Actual Efficiency: 77.2 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.45 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 53.8 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 44.0 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (1200.0 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 

20.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (40 min) Hops 28.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.040-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Color: 27.4 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 28.1 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (4.0-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 %


----------



## winkle

I've been looking for an excuse to use the chocolate wheat  
You've talked me into it - Sunset American Wheat is on the list.


----------



## roger mellie

Simple Stout - thanks to Ducati Stu (topical as my neighbor has just brought a 888)

I must get around to doing a POR Ale - as the POR in this stout is delicious - fresh.

Cheers

RM


----------



## newguy

I call this one Heatsikher. A coconut curry brown.


----------



## SJW

> A little treat to myself, almost as good as mine.



These are nice Bindi, I have have a few and found them nice. I had the Trapist and Dubbel.

Steve


----------



## eric8

bindi said:


> A little treat to myself, almost as good as mine. :lol: :lol:



Yeah they are not too bad. I haven't tried the big bottles yet. They have a Quadruple in the 500ml crokery bottles, might have to try one. Where did you get the glass from Bindi?
eric :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy

my latest rye, northern brewer with tettnang, K-97 at 17*C, this beer always produces the most amazing head, not sure why this yeast doesn't get the rating it deserves (imho)  , a combination of the rye and this being the 2nd glass out of the keg makes for a turbid beer but it always clears by the last glass  






cheers
yard


----------



## Tony

HEre is my Aussie Ale

The Bulls Head Pale ale.

Its a fantastic beer on a warm day served in a chilled glass. It had a full enough flavour and medium body which makes it very enjoyable cold when youve been working around the house all day.

Was cleaning the pool so its ready for a dip tomorrow when i took this pic

cheers


----------



## therook

Hey Mods,

Why cant we access the old " Whats in the glass " thread?

Jye asked this question yonks ago and didn't get a reply. There were some good recipe in that thread

Rook


----------



## warra48

A wheat I brewed about 3 weeks ago. 
Recipe is yardie's and used Ross' wheat yeast.
Can't really detect any banana or bubblegum, rather it has a spice and clove like character. More complex and deeper flavoured than the first wheat I brewed. Very tasty and refreshing.


----------



## devo

My Weissbier that I tapped on xmas day and unfortunately down to my last litre (or there abouts)  




I really enjoyed this beer.


----------



## v8r

my NSPA (not-so pale ale) out of my new kegging setup in my new nucleated schooners....


----------



## johnno

Jye said:


> Nice one JJ.
> 
> Whats happened to the old thread? It appears to be locked and Im unable to open it to checkout the sweet, sweet beer



Apologies Jye,

Seems I had a "slip" of the mouse.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc

bindi said:


> A little treat to myself, almost as good as mine. :lol: :lol:



How was the Quadrupal ?
I have a bottle sitting in the fridge. 

Doc


----------



## therook

Doc said:


> How was the Quadrupal ?
> I have a bottle sitting in the fridge.
> 
> Doc



Doc,

Your going to love it, i tried this on Tuesday and it helped me go to sleep  

Rook


----------



## Jye

johnno said:


> Apologies Jye,
> 
> Seems I had a "slip" of the mouse.
> 
> cheers
> johnno



Crisis over... we can see the beer again


----------



## Batz

It's taken me 18 months or more to perfect the best pilsner I have ever tasted !!




Beautifully clean with just the correct bitterness and flavour.
It started out as a Pilsner Urquell clone,still quite similar.


Batz :beer:


----------



## Ross

Looks beautiful Batz - Care to share the recipe?  

Cheers Ross


----------



## JSB

looks like some protein haze there Batz  

Well done !!! its great when you try to perfect something and it comes off........My current Fest beer is the best so far - all weyermann for that cheeky malt front end....

Cheers
JSB


----------



## warrenlw63

Pint of Slutty Red... Not really like the Mac's Sassy original I was trying to emulate but an OK drop all the same. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## Batz

My version of an Aussie Ale




Very pleasant tasting beer too !

Batz


----------



## albrews

Batz said:


> It's taken me 18 months or more to perfect the best pilsner I have ever tasted !!
> 
> View attachment 17006
> 
> 
> Beautifully clean with just the correct bitterness and flavour.
> It started out as a Pilsner Urquell clone,still quite similar.
> Batz :beer:




hi, looks great, and could you sell us the recipe?

cheers, alan


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> It's taken me 18 months or more to perfect the best pilsner I have ever tasted !!
> 
> View attachment 17006
> 
> 
> Beautifully clean with just the correct bitterness and flavour.
> It started out as a Pilsner Urquell clone,still quite similar.
> Batz :beer:




Looks nice Batz, what it's all about hey, taking the time to perfect a beer style that you like.

But never figured you were a Lager Boy :lol:


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Looks nice Batz, what it's all about hey, taking the time to perfect a beer style that you like.
> 
> But never figured you were a Lager Boy :lol:




Defiantly easy drinking lager weather Screwy,I've been mowing,slashing,brush cutting and spraying while 'the sun shines'
A nice cold lager is what's needed after a day of that!

I'll post the recipe in the recipe section later on

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> A nice cold lager is what's needed after a day of that!



Suits the humid climate alright ! Just like Wheat Beer :lol:


----------



## bindi

Another NS Lager  nice [and I am not a fan of lagers]

Edit: Typo


----------



## Batz

bindi said:


> Another NS Lager  nice [and I am not a fan of lagers]
> 
> Edit: Typo




Looks great Bindi

I on my way to try one!
My experence with NS has not been good.I'll like to see if your lager will change me  I'll bring a Pilsner

Batz


----------



## bindi

Batz said:


> Looks great Bindi
> 
> I on my way to try one!
> My experence with NS has not been good.I'll like to see if your lager will change me  I'll bring a Pilsner
> 
> Batz




Not a chance Batz, the 'people [read that drink anything] that turn up here' have drunk it almost dry, "Plebs and cretins all" I drank the Belgian [style] , the Lager is nice, and a "session beer" But, not for me, the funny thing is all their left legs were not working when they left here.
Boring as Bat shit is most Lagers IMHO, this is OK, and most love it , but not my style :lol: .


----------



## devo

My attempt at a Belgian Dubbel that I recently tapped and got a tad munted on last night.


----------



## reVoxAHB

devo said:


> My attempt at a Belgian Dubbel that I recently tapped and got a tad munted on last night.



Hiya Devo, 

Wasn't that your attempt at a Chimay Red? 

How'd she turn out? 

Munted is AOK :lol: 

reVox


----------



## devo

It turned out fine except that it lacked the full toffee mouth feel that you would normally get from a Chimay Red. I will probably up the CaraAmber and candy sugar a bit to hopefully resolve this short coming.


----------



## Tony

HEre is my koelsch.

I will put the recipe in the database later on if i think of it.

Its an awsome beer great summer drinking!

cheers

Edit: no clarafying agents were used in the production of this beer!, just filtered out the yeast. this beer in the pics is at about 2 to 4 deg. it was poured into a frozen glass at 3 or 4 deg from the keg.


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> HEre is my koelsch.
> 
> I will put the recipe in the database later on if i think of it.
> 
> Its an awsome beer great summer drinking!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Edit: no clarafying agents were used in the production of this beer!, just filtered out the yeast. this beer in the pics is at about 2 to 4 deg. it was poured into a frozen glass at 3 or 4 deg from the keg.




Looks the goods Tony, what yeast did you use?


----------



## KHB

Batz said:


> My version of an Aussie Ale
> 
> View attachment 17025
> 
> 
> Very pleasant tasting beer too !
> 
> Batz





Gday batz,
Great shot and i hope if im ever in queensland i can get a shot of me next to that beer :icon_cheers: 



WooHoo post number 100


----------



## Tony

Hey screwey

Here is the recipe:

yeast was Wyeast 1007 firmented at 15 or 16 deg.... in there somewhere. took 2 weeks to firment out anyway.

THe beer has a light to medium body, slight fruitiness from yeast and a light sweet malt character. hops are not really nioticable on the nose but they are there, and the bitterness is spot on to ballance well for a smooth beer. Nothing really pokes its head out and all works well in together. Im very happy with it.

I checked the mash pH and it was spot on 5.3..... i think thats why its so clear. I could never make pale beers that clear in tamworth where the water was harder and a much higher pH. I used to get mash pH of 5.8 to 6.2 for pale beers and had to spoil them with lots of acid malt to get them half clear. they were a bit tangy though. As you can see i added a bit to this recipe and it works well. 
Kolch

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.19
Anticipated EBC: 8.2
Anticipated IBU: 27.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.0 8.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
9.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
6.7 0.70 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
1.9 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 50
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 6.0 First WH
90.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 19.9 45 min.
28.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 1.0 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1007 German Ale


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> Hey screwey
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> 
> yeast was Wyeast 1007 firmented at 15 or 16 deg.... in there somewhere. took 2 weeks to firment out anyway.
> 
> THe beer has a light to medium body, slight fruitiness from yeast and a light sweet malt character. hops are not really nioticable on the nose but they are there, and the bitterness is spot on to ballance well for a smooth beer. Nothing really pokes its head out and all works well in together. Im very happy with it.
> 
> I checked the mash pH and it was spot on 5.3..... i think thats why its so clear. I could never make pale beers that clear in tamworth where the water was harder and a much higher pH. I used to get mash pH of 5.8 to 6.2 for pale beers and had to spoil them with lots of acid malt to get them half clear. they were a bit tangy though. As you can see i added a bit to this recipe and it works well.
> Kolch
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
> Total Grain (kg): 10.50
> Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.19
> Anticipated EBC: 8.2
> Anticipated IBU: 27.0
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
> Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 81.0 8.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
> 9.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
> 6.7 0.70 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
> 1.9 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 50
> 1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 30.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 6.0 First WH
> 90.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 19.9 45 min.
> 28.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 1.0 5 min.
> Extras
> 
> Amount Name Type Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil)
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> WYeast 1007 German Ale


Interesting Tony, gave up on the 2565 and used S33 for the last, still only achieved AA of 70% still not dry enough down from 1.054 to 1.015. Will have to look at lowering the OG and may try the 1007, what did it finish at?

Had to add a lot of citric acid here too to reach 5.2, could be the problem with the low att. A hard one to nail, also used Spalt and Hallertauer in my last, nice malt hop balance (neutral) but needs to be drier.

Screwy


----------



## Tony

went from 1.050 to 1.010.

the yeast wont settle out for anyones daughter, even after a week at 4 deg but the filter took care of it, and blocked up 2 times doing 50 liters, thats how powdery it is. 

If i used it again i would use gelitine to take some of the yeast out i think. I cursed it to hell but its great in the finnish.

will do another soon with the saved yeast to see if i get better atenultion with stringer yeast.

I also do a 52 deg protein rest for 20 min with all my beers these days and this is really helping with haze.... except if i no chill or use 2 kg of hops 

cheers


----------



## Lukes

Pacific Hallertau Ale.
Quick and easy little dirty blonde ale using the Kiwi flowers.
It would be a lawn mower but the hot weather and lack of water has killed the lawn.

- Luke


----------



## Screwtop

Without doubt, the best beer I've made to date, perfect balance, absolute clarity and carbonation. Limit myself to one only at a time, want this keg to last as long as possible.

Brewers, I give you Browndogs American Brown: 


This thing is soooo delicious, It's on the list.

Sorry about the shitty background but I wanted to show the absolute clarity.


----------



## NickB

Wow, looks delicious!

Save me a glass!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> Without doubt, the best beer I've made to date, perfect balance, absolute clarity and carbonation. Limit myself to one only at a time, want this keg to last as long as possible.
> 
> Brewers, I give you Browndogs American Brown: View attachment 17210
> 
> 
> This thing is soooo delicious, It's on the list.
> 
> Sorry about the shitty background but I wanted to show the absolute clarity.



Don't be so silly - brew another batch and get into it!
See you in a week


----------



## Batz

KHB said:


> Gday batz,
> Great shot and i hope if im ever in queensland i can get a shot of me next to that beer :icon_cheers:
> WooHoo post number 100




More than welcome here KHB :beer: 

Batz


----------



## newguy

Sorry if this doesn't come out right, I'm trying a new camera.




My Dusseldorf Alt. I think it's the best one I've ever brewed. A firm drying in-your-face bitterness with toasted malt in the background and plenty of spicy, lemony hop flavour. Lemon spice hop nose with just a touch of malt. :super:


----------



## Screwtop

newguy said:


> Sorry if this doesn't come out right, I'm trying a new camera.
> 
> View attachment 17242
> 
> 
> My Dusseldorf Alt. I think it's the best one I've ever brewed. A firm drying in-your-face bitterness with toasted malt in the background and plenty of spicy, lemony hop flavour. Lemon spice hop nose with just a touch of malt. :super:




Looks like the camera works fine, great looking beer newguy!


----------



## reVoxAHB

My first California Common offered up to the garden gnome; faithful protector of the backyard hop plants:






Not a very stunning shot of the beer, but a tasty sipper nonetheless. Pretty much spot on to the style guidelines, which I'm pleased with. I'd call it an Anchor Steam with balls.

Cheers all,
reVox


----------



## RobW

Irish red black ale :unsure: :unsure: :lol: 




Maybe a touch too much roast barley - it does look reddish around the edges though!


----------



## warrenlw63

Concede Rob and call it a stout. :lol: 

Hey you'll be milling your own soon. Such errors won't occur. B) 

Warren -


----------



## discoloop

After a hard day's bottling it's time to enjoy Discoloop's schwarzbier on Discoloop's balcony with Discoloop's newspaper. Discoloop's ultimate Australia day.....


----------



## bindi

Transgendered Monk [you can guess the style] a mid at 6.1% and very nice, Noble hops [what else?] and T 58 for a change.

Edit: Can anyone see the hops in the background in the 2nd shot ? Yes they are blurred.


----------



## warrenlw63

The Drunk Arab's Belgian Pale Ale... Some top notch esters at work here. :wub: 

Thanks for the bottle TDA. It's a bloody ripper. :beerbang: 

Edit: Helps if I remember to attach the pic.

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew

A 6mth old LCPA clone, MHB's recipe.


----------



## warra48

A dunkelweizenbock.

Sweet Black Wheat 16 
Weizenbock 


Type: All Grain
Date: 19/10/2007 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Brewer: Robert 
Boil Size: 31.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: Very very nice, in spite of the lousy efficiency achieved. Complex, sweet and chocolate like bitter at the same time. It does taste a lot like Erdinger Pikantus, which it tries to clone. This is Trough Lolly's recipe. 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 57.14 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 28.57 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 4.29 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 4.29 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (788.0 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
48.00 gm Tettnang [4.00 %] (90 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer German Wheat (yeast cake) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.075 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.021 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.01 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.34 % 
Bitterness: 22.5 IBU Calories: 486 cal/l 
Est Color: 45.9 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Double Infusion, Full Body Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 4.41 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Double Infusion, Full Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 13.14 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 11.71 L of water at 80.6 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Error: Infusion temperature above boiling. Add more water! 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: A full bodied mash profile for beers requiring a protein rest. Used for beer with large portions of unmodified adjuncts such as unmalted wheat.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

A nice PHAT of this beer. Thanks for the glass Warren!!!

Pacific Gem flowers hopbursted all the way.

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.0 % 
2.35 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 48.0 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Caraamber (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
18.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (30 min) Hops 17.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (25 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile


Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 30.7 IBU 
Est Color: 15.3 EBC 


C&B
TDA


----------



## goomboogo

TDA, tell us about your impression of Pacific Gem. Are you happy with the bittering characteristics and how does the hop rate in the flavour/aroma stakes? I almost bought this hop last purchase and I'm interested how people are describing and rating it.


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> A nice PHAT of this beer. Thanks for the glass Warren!!!
> 
> Pacific Gem flowers hopbursted all the way.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 2.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.0 %
> 2.35 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 48.0 %
> 0.20 kg Weyermann Caraamber (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.1 %
> 18.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (30 min) Hops 17.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (25 min) Hops 3.9 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (0 min) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> 
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
> Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
> Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
> Bitterness: 30.7 IBU
> Est Color: 15.3 EBC
> 
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Well done young Jedi. The PhAT is strong in you. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Lukes

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> A nice PHAT of this beer. Thanks for the glass Warren!!!
> 
> Pacific Gem flowers hopbursted all the way.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 2.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.0 %
> 2.35 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 48.0 %
> 0.20 kg Weyermann Caraamber (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.1 %
> 18.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (30 min) Hops 17.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (25 min) Hops 3.9 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (0 min) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> 
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
> Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
> Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
> Bitterness: 30.7 IBU
> Est Color: 15.3 EBC
> 
> 
> C&B
> TDA


TDA
This is one for the list as I have some Pacific Gem in the freezer.
Maybe I will call it a N.Z Mountain goat sheep pale ale ?

- Luke


----------



## Tony

Ive posted this beer before...... its nothing special to look at........... tastes fantastic but looks...... not so good. 

the sheep shagger.

Im more posting this for the glass........ i love it. Got it from the UK .

Its a Gordon Highland Scotch Ale glass.

Cant wait for winter to brew a strong, malty scotch ale to sip from this by the fire 

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Ive posted this beer before...... its nothing special to look at........... tastes fantastic but looks...... not so good.
> 
> the sheep shagger.
> 
> Im more posting this for the glass........ i love it. Got it from the UK .
> 
> Its a Gordon Highland Scotch Ale glass.
> 
> Cant wait for winter to brew a strong, malty scotch ale to sip from this by the fire
> 
> cheers



Looks great Tony. Love the glass to bits. Why wait until winter for a Scottish? Aren't you a man of all seasons?  






Just a pic of my first Alt with 1007 plus an all Spalter hop regime. Must say that it is quite nice. Now for the fine tuning.

TP :beer:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Looks great Tony. Love the glass to bits. Why wait until winter for a Scottish? Aren't you a man of all seasons?
> View attachment 17457
> 
> 
> Just a pic of my first Alt with 1007 plus an all Spalter hop regime. Must say that it is quite nice. Now for the fine tuning.
> 
> TP




That the same one I had a your place old thing? If so it was an excellent Alt,seems to be lasting a long time :huh: 
And do something about that lawn and garden mate,it's a mess !! :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> That the same one I had a your place old thing? If so it was an excellent Alt,seems to be lasting a long time :huh:
> And do something about that lawn and garden mate,it's a mess !! :lol:
> 
> Batz



Cheers Batz
Half a keg + a few bottles left.

TP :beer:

PS ----- Almost forgot .... WOOF! :lol:


----------



## devo

This is a Pale Ale I did as a double batch (approx 50ltr) about 2 months ago. Initially the whole thing was high gravity @ about 1.060 but diluted and fermented the first lot and found that the whole profile was very tangy and not to my liking. The second half I fermented un-diluted which came in at 6.5% alc although still tangy but was not offensively so and quite enjoyable.




BTW I used NZ Green bullet, NZ Golding flowers and Wyeast Thames Valley in this brew.


----------



## Adamt

American Imperial India Pale Ale. 

Beautiful bronzey red colour. Thick, malty, bitter, hoppy, awesome.

Nelson Sauvin, Amarillo, Cascade, Chinook, Pacific Gem....

It's leaving some nice lace too.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

goomboogo said:


> TDA, tell us about your impression of Pacific Gem. Are you happy with the bittering characteristics and how does the hop rate in the flavour/aroma stakes? I almost bought this hop last purchase and I'm interested how people are describing and rating it.



goomboogo, I tried the beer again last night. The bitterness aspect I am very happy with, don't forget though all hops were added in the last 30 minutes of the boil. The bitterness is firm, flavour is woody and fruity, like a really ripe nectarine. Aroma is not really detectable in my brew. Could have tried dry hopping I suppose but didn't. I will certainly be getting more of these flowers from Beerbelly!

I have brewed 3 other all Pacific Gem beers using pelletts, 2 ales and one lager. I have posted opinions on those somewhere on this forum. I think under the NZ hops thread.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Adamt

I made an all Pacific Gem amber ale a while back. For a 23L batch, 10g at each 60, 20, 10 and 20g at flameout. Next time I will drop the bittering addition as it definitely wasn't needed. More woody than fruity from my experience.

Edit: Just had a nice thought, I will use this hop again in a lightly smoked lager, I think.


----------



## KoNG

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> A nice PHAT of this beer. Thanks for the glass Warren!!!
> 
> Pacific Gem flowers hopbursted all the way.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 2.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.0 %
> 2.35 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 48.0 %
> 0.20 kg Weyermann Caraamber (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.1 %
> 18.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (30 min) Hops 17.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (25 min) Hops 3.9 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU
> 5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (0 min) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> 
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
> Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
> Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
> Bitterness: 30.7 IBU
> Est Color: 15.3 EBC
> 
> 
> C&B
> TDA



a lovely specimen young Padawan....
(ps. too many capitals though)


----------



## Doogiechap

LC's The Knowledge  .
Very tasty, big malt profile balances out the hops nicely making the PA actually taste more bitter. Very nice !!
Cheers 
Doug


----------



## Jye

Doogiechap said:


> LC's The Knowledge  .
> Very tasty, big malt profile balances out the hops nicely making the PA actually taste more bitter. Very nice !!
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 17509



Thanks Doug <_<


----------



## devo

Doogiechap said:


> LC's The Knowledge  .
> Very tasty, big malt profile balances out the hops nicely making the PA actually taste more bitter. Very nice !!
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 17509



yeah, nice way ta rub it in :angry:


----------



## Screwtop

Doogiechap said:


> LC's The Knowledge  .
> Very tasty, big malt profile balances out the hops nicely making the PA actually taste more bitter. Very nice !!
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 17509




Nice Doogie, did ya whip it up on the little HB rig in the background? :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63

Doogiechap said:


> LC's The Knowledge  .
> Very tasty, big malt profile balances out the hops nicely making the PA actually taste more bitter. Very nice !!
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 17509



Tyranny of Distance.  

Warren -


----------



## Duff

Doogiechap said:


> LC's The Knowledge  .
> Very tasty, big malt profile balances out the hops nicely making the PA actually taste more bitter. Very nice !!
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 17509



Wonder when it's coming to Far North Queensland? :huh:


----------



## bindi

Stairway to Kevin APA [brewed during the election last year]  Beersmith says IBUs 59, not a chance I reckon it's about 35 after a couple of months CC,also conditioned in the keg so no gas required and no filter has been near it.
Bloody good and one of my best IMHO. :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63

Looks tops Bindi. :beer: 

This is my biatch blonde. No filter required also.  

Warren -


----------



## winkle

A triple unveiling for the keg department after a very wet (apparently very localised) brew day.

No1- Newest incarnation of the Acerola Pale - bugger lost almost all of the pink colour again. Fruit flavour & aroma fine, might leave the fruit in the beer for 2 weeks next time.
View attachment 17524


No2 - Jyes Sunset Wheat - ended up using nottingham, will go US-05 next time - easy drinking
View attachment 17525


No3 - Colins Eyreish Red (with added caraaroma) bloody beautiful - thanks Ducati Boy Stu for the caraaoma hint.
View attachment 17526


Will sleep the sleep of the just tonight


----------



## Kai

Doogiechap said:


> LC's The Knowledge  .
> Very tasty, big malt profile balances out the hops nicely making the PA actually taste more bitter. Very nice !!
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 17509



Love ya work, doogs.


----------



## Tony

My brother came over today.

We went for a beer, had a nice schooner of keolsch each. Went back for another and i cursed the shout by saying, "the kegs almost empty"

I started to our it and you know the way it goes........ it runs out slower than usual and you think...mmmmmm this is sus. Then gurgle, gurgle, spurt ect and you have a glass of frothing bubbles.

It settled out to 3/4 of a schooner so i gave it to my ber and set about hooking up the keg in the fridge that was carbing up.

It poured clear, crisp and very drinkable, perfect head and carb, so very happy. Its still a bit raw as it only finnished primary a few days back but drinkable and will only get better.

ITs a nice aussie/NZ amber ale. POR and B-SAAZ hops.

Will post a pic of it in a bit of light to show off the colour through the week when i get a chance.

cheers


----------



## Avit

the spoils of a trip to Prague last weekend. im just finishing up the Klasik... my personal favorite was the Krusovice Schwarzbier.

5 bottles of beer for about $6 as well, brilliant


----------



## Avit

also had a picture of these two beers which i had before going out for a meal next to the Prague Castle


----------



## Paleman

Grumpys Hoegaarden Copy.

Mmmmmmm delicious.


----------



## therook

Rook's Cream Ale

A very easy drinking beer but next time i will up the Flaked maize as there is no hint of flavour at all.




Rook


----------



## therook

Willie Wheat

Mate you have to love this beer, full on cloves using the WB-06

Far far to easy to drink




Rook


----------



## AUHEAMIC

therook said:


> Rook's Cream Ale
> 
> A very easy drinking beer but next time i will up the Flaked maize as there is no hint of flavour at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Rook


Did you end up using 10% Flaked maize?


----------



## therook

Peels said:


> Did you end up using 10% Flaked maize?



Now i didn't peels, i ended up using 10% popcorn which may not be as good as Flaked Maize

Rook


----------



## Screwtop

therook said:


> Willie Wheat
> 
> Mate you have to love this beer, full on cloves using the WB-06
> 
> Far far to easy to drink
> 
> View attachment 17581
> 
> 
> Rook




Great looking Weizen, sure is "mit hefe" from the pic, fresh hefe weizen, great summer drink!


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Great looking Weizen, sure is "mit hefe" from the pic, fresh hefe weizen, great summer drink!




Yuk


----------



## Tony

Batz said:


> Yuk



:lol:


----------



## Zizzle

HTFU Batz. Is beer, is good.


----------



## Tony

Zizzle said:


> HTFU Batz.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paleman

Batz said:


> Yuk



Get educated !!


----------



## peas_and_corn




----------



## Batz

My house beer,it started out as an Aussie ale a few years back,now it's just a house beer,that fits into no category.
I like it and so do many others.
Taken tonight with storm clouds over the hills,rain, rain, rain of late,and that's just great as I have planted out 400 Paws Paws within the last week.




Batz


----------



## eric8

Batz said:


> I have planted out 400 Paws Paws within the last week.
> 
> View attachment 17613
> 
> 
> Batz



400 Paw Paws   .
Nice lookin beer Batz


----------



## Batz

eric8 said:


> 400 Paw Paws   .
> Nice lookin beer Batz



Yes and all organic as well  

Batz


----------



## eric8

Batz said:


> Yes and all organic as well
> 
> Batz



YUMMY, that's a whole lot of Paw Paw picking. Do you net the tree's to keep pests off?


----------



## Stuster

Beautiful shot, Batz. Love the clouds. Any chance of the recipe for that beer?


----------



## roger mellie

Batz said:


> Yes and all organic as well
> 
> Batz



<< Wonders what an Inorganic Paw Paw really looks like >>


----------



## peas_and_corn

For one thing it will have NO COMPLEX STRINGS OF CARBON ATOMS!


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> My house beer,it started out as an Aussie ale a few years back,now it's just a house beer,that fits into no category.
> I like it and so do many others.
> Taken tonight with storm clouds over the hills,rain, rain, rain of late,and that's just great as I have planted out 400 Paws Paws within the last week.
> 
> View attachment 17613
> 
> 
> Batz



So, is that 300 to go??  
Could use a Kin KIn Ale right now.


----------



## Tony

Batz said:


> Paws Paws



yuck!

whats wrong with mangoes batz?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> I have planted out 400 Paws Paws within the last week.



You'd have saw paw's after plantin out all them Pawpaw's hope ya had Kinhelp.

BUT, what I want to know - can ya make beer out of Pawpaws, Batz?


----------



## bugwan

Love those photos Batz...God's own country up your way. 
No paw paws planted here today, but I turned over the compost this afternoon. I'm bushed.

The following is a pic of my 9mth old amber ale. It's bitter enough to coil your tongue. It was always meant to be on the strong side (9-10% ABV), but the balance isn't really there and it's pretty hot on the back of the tongue. Not that it doesn't make you pissed, it's just a little unbalanced...! Then again, so is the brewer, so it's all good.


----------



## Tony

hats off to a brewer that can recognice...... and admit to an unballanced beer!!!

now to fix the problem for the next one. Bitter it with sothern cross flowers!!!

cheers


----------



## bugwan

Tony said:


> hats off to a brewer that can recognice...... and admit to an unballanced beer!!!
> 
> now to fix the problem for the next one. Bitter it with sothern cross flowers!!!
> 
> cheers



Ha! Probably shood have used rice gulls  :lol: 

I realise that doesn't make sense....but I know what I mean. Damn. Sorry, my posting tonight can be directly attributed to the previous pic... Long on the ethanol, short on the volume.

Bottoms up gentlemen.


----------



## Tony

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh there's your problem.

you spell to well!!!

cheers and try brewing it cool..... almost stalled, racking half way through with some splashing to help the yeast breath to keep the hot alcahol low.

works for me

cheers


----------



## sah

Batz said:


> My house beer,it started out as an Aussie ale a few years back,now it's just a house beer,that fits into no category.
> I like it and so do many others.
> Taken tonight with storm clouds over the hills,rain, rain, rain of late,and that's just great as I have planted out 400 Paws Paws within the last week.
> 
> View attachment 17613
> 
> 
> Batz



Batz, I want to visit!

regards,
Scott


----------



## stillscottish

What's in the glass?
A flaming hornet that must have been up in the tap.
It bit the inside of my lip before I could spit the bugger out. :angry: :angry: 

Campbell


----------



## warrenlw63

Tony said:


> Bitter it with sothern cross flowers!!!




++1 :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## bonj

stillscottish said:


> What's in the glass?
> A flaming hornet that must have been up in the tap.
> It bit the inside of my lip before I could spit the bugger out. :angry: :angry:
> 
> Campbell


You drinking straight out of the tap again Campbell?


----------



## stillscottish

Bonj said:


> You drinking straight out of the tap again Campbell?



No, I was being sensible. Because I was going out to the pool I used a metal tankard rather than glass.
This meant I couldn't see the uninvited guest in the beer.

Of course, afterwards I had to keep up a steady supply of cold liquid to ease the pain.  

Campbell


----------



## bonj

Well Dr Bonj prescribes a day off tomorrow and to increase intake of cold fluids.


----------



## Kingy

trialled my new filter to see how good she was on a wheat beer,gravity filtered.
Very impressed, works well. Brewed on monday and drinking crystal clear in 6 days  




edit:stand pic up the right way


----------



## fixa

Well here's my first attempt at a hefe:






And my first Roggenbeir:








Both bloody beautiful. Low on banana, and i added 2 to the boil on the roggen. <_< It's still a bit cloudy, and both are low on carbonation, but couldn't wait to get stuck into them.


----------



## yardy

fixa said:


> Well here's my first attempt at a hefe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Roggenbeir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both bloody beautiful. Low on banana, and i added 2 to the boil on the roggen. <_< It's still a bit cloudy, and both are low on carbonation, but couldn't wait to get stuck into them.



nice...
what %age rye did you end up going with ?

cheers
yardy


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> And my first Roggenbeir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both bloody beautiful. Low on banana, and i added 2 to the boil on the roggen. <_< It's still a bit cloudy, and both are low on carbonation, but couldn't wait to get stuck into them.




Roggenbier hey fixa ?
That's a style I have never attempted or tasted.
I would be interested in your hops utilization

Batz


----------



## fixa

Batz..

35g of Spalter @ 60 mins.... 19.7 IBU


----------



## Tony

Batz said:


> Roggenbier hey fixa ?
> That's a style I have never attempted or tasted.
> I would be interested in your hops utilization
> 
> Batz



   

(tony pickes himself up off the floor, looks again and has to do the same thing... again)

you do know thats made with a WHEAT yeast batz?

But if you make it with that WB-06 you wont be able to taste it anyway! (ducks for cover)

cheers


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> (tony pickes himself up off the floor, looks again and has to do the same thing... again)
> 
> you do know thats made with a WHEAT yeast batz?
> 
> But if you make it with that WB-06 you wont be able to taste it anyway! (ducks for cover)
> 
> cheers




Yes I checked it out in Google Tony
And said I have never tried or brewed one,never will either I suppose.
But I was interested in the medieval thing with the beer,wondered how you would hop such a brew.
And where did they get a 'wheat' yeast,I didn't think there was much of a selection.


Batz


----------



## Tony

you know i found most of the apeal came from the rye..... not the wheat yeast.

Perhaps a roggenbier brewed with The american ale 2 strain with a bit more fruitness.? Its a beer you have to try and make mate...... it will be the most demanding to mash ans will test your system and patience.

Mine got a snd place at the NSW state comp in 2006

here is the recipe, id recomend you give it a go to experience the oily texture and spicy character the rye gives the beer.

cheers




Roggenbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.40
Anticipated OG: 1.058 Plato: 14.20
Anticipated EBC: 31.6
Anticipated IBU: 17.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.3 5.00 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 8
24.2 3.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
16.1 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
12.9 1.60 kg. Rice Hulls Australia 1.000 0
4.8 0.60 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
1.6 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.20 10.0 60 min.
45.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.20 5.6 15 min.
45.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.20 2.2 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Rye

Total Grain kg: 10.80
Total Water Qts: 28.60 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.06 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.17
Grain Temp: 22.17 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein rest 5 30 53 52 Infuse 60 27.06 2.51
mash lo 30 90 67 66 Decoc 99 11.45 1.40 (Decoc Thickness)
Mash out 30 10 76 76 Decoc 99 10.19 3.00 (Decoc Thickness)


----------



## reVoxAHB

yardy said:


> nice...
> what %age rye did you end up going with ?
> 
> cheers
> yardy



yardy: always quick on the Roggen gun B) 

reVox


----------



## Tony

MMMMMMMM Roggenbier!


----------



## devo

fixa said:


> Batz..
> 
> 35g of Spalter @ 60 mins.... 19.7 IBU



mmm spalter..nice hop. nice looking brews as well.




BTW this is a pale ale i did exclusively with NZ green bullets and golding flowers that I cried n sooked about being overly tangy. Looks like it's now starting to settle out a little...not one of my better brews <_<


----------



## yardy

reVox said:


> yardy: always quick on the Roggen gun B)
> 
> reVox






hmmmm, a Roggen Gun you say.... here's some ammo for it...


----------



## reVoxAHB

yardy said:


> hmmmm, a Roggen Gun you say.... here's some ammo for it...



OH man.... that's just beautiful.

reVox


----------



## yardy

yeah it was a nice one, 45% Rye with T-58 but my fave was with US-05, the WB-06 wasn't bad either come to think of it...

after a recent chat at Brodies and a gentle push from Ross, i'm thinking of giving a 100% Rye Ale a try, just need a spare week and a half for the sparge :lol: 

cheers
yardy


----------



## fixa

Yardy.. 46% i think it was. bloody nice too!!!


----------



## reVoxAHB

yardy said:


> yeah it was a nice one, 45% Rye with T-58 but my fave was with US-05, the WB-06 wasn't bad either come to think of it...
> 
> after a recent chat at Brodies and a gentle push from Ross, i'm thinking of giving a 100% Rye Ale a try, just need a spare week and a half for the sparge :lol:
> 
> cheers
> yardy



OMG 100% Rye. You are nuts! I was about to ask (in my previous reply) if you'd broken the 50% mark, but 100%.. good god. Week and 1/2 sounds about right, no doubt.
May the sparge be with you, young yardy





reVox


----------



## Ross

yardy said:


> after a recent chat at Brodies and a gentle push from Ross, i'm thinking of giving a 100% Rye Ale a try, just need a spare week and a half for the sparge :lol:
> 
> cheers
> yardy



Go for it Yardie...you're the man :super: ... I've done a 100% wheat beer (no rice gulls) & my latest Roggenbier was 57% Rye... So this one's down to you B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## yardy

reVox said:


> OMG 100% Rye. You are nuts! I was about to ask (in my previous reply) if you'd broken the 50% mark, but 100%.. good god. Week and 1/2 sounds about right, no doubt.
> May the sparge be with you, young yardy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reVox



i'm going to give 75% a go first with some Tett and NZ Hall aroma

but........
there is a 100% Rye on the way, not me though h34r: 

stay tuned.........

cheers
yardy


----------



## Peter Wadey

Trying out "mum's" new Canon point & shoot that I bought her for XMAS.
Haven't mastered it yet. My 1980's SLR is much simpler.

Anyway just a taster of an IPA




&
<off topic>
a shot of our Summer Beauty (gum tree) out in the street.
We have a street full of Summer Reds. The parrots love them.
Magnificent when in full flower.

Pete


----------



## Gerard_M

Always look forward to another pic of Wadey's thumb!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Peter Wadey said:


> &
> <off topic>
> a shot of our Summer Beauty (gum tree) out in the street.
> We have a street full of Summer Reds. The parrots love them.
> Magnificent when in full flower.
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17708



Beautiful plummage! :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Beautiful plummage! :lol:



The plumage don't enter into it. It's stone dead.  

Warren -


----------



## Batz

No it's resting


----------



## Peter Wadey

Gerard_M said:


> Always look forward to another pic of Wadey's thumb!
> Cheers
> Gerard




Pervert !


----------



## Barry

Does the IPA have a flowery aroma?


----------



## Peter Wadey

Yes, yes, all right you lot
  

Pete


----------



## eric8

My 100% Wheat with mittlefreuh, fermented it better this time and got the bananna and cloves.
I Like 
edit: put in pic


----------



## Duff

Looks great Eric :beerbang: 

BTW, tell your neighbour they missed a spot on their sheets :lol:


----------



## Guest Lurker

On the left, RanndyRobs APA. On the right LCPA.
Ooh, the force is strong in this one. If I had been brewing beer this good when I was Robs age, I would be brewing spectacular beer by the time I got to my age. Colour, bloody close, but Robs has a more orange tint. LCPA is more bright. Carbonation level identical. Head, pillowy and white on both. Aroma, citrus, floral, minor grapefruit in both, but Robs smells more fresh. Malt profile - very similar, but there is a hint more caramel malt in Robs. Bitterness - uncannily identical, the amount of bitterness, where you taste it on your tongue, how long it lingers after swallowing - the same. Both have a very smooth bitterness. Hop flavour - similar flavours in both, but a bit more exaggerated and a bit more fresh in Robs. Overall, both beers are perfectly balanced to me, the slightly bigger hop character in Robs matches the the slightly more malty profile.

Lacing - Rob on teh left, LCPA on the right. Kai has got the better on Rob by a little, but still bloody good in both.


----------



## Guest Lurker

While I have the DSLR out. Summer ale, 90% MO, 10% wheat, NZ Hallertau and slovenian styrians, furious boil, which seems to have sorted the haze, no filter but gelatined. Jolly nice.


----------



## eric8

Duff said:


> Looks great Eric :beerbang:
> 
> BTW, tell your neighbour they missed a spot on their sheets :lol:



I will tell them to use more detergent  .

GL, those pics look great!!

eric


----------



## petesbrew

I found this one up at the bottle'o in Nelson Bay, a 1litre can and the stein for $14.99.
Nice find I reckon. The beer wasn't too shabby either! (and I didn't have to worry about sneaking it out of a certain Rocks pub)


----------



## warrenlw63

Yellow Y-Fronts APA. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## winkle

Warren, I'm not going to guess B) (better then nude reflections on ebay anyway)


----------



## devo

I've been digging this for some time now..


----------



## Kai

Guest Lurker said:


> Lacing - Rob on teh left, LCPA on the right. Kai has got the better on Rob by a little, but still bloody good in both.



Score! :lol: 

Love the review though. And the photos.


----------



## warrenlw63

winkle said:


> Warren, I'm not going to guess B) (better then nude reflections on ebay anyway)



:lol: Kept me strides on for this pic. 

Edit: I see nothing. Must be my eyes.

Warren -


----------



## Lukes

Swiss dried yeast S-189 (2 pack).
German malt (Pills, Munich & caramunich) 
3 step infusion with a wave of the magic carafa 3 wand at batch sparge to add colour.
(photo is a bit dark as the beer is dark red)
Simcoe and Amarillo to just over 20 ibu and not late & in your face APA style.
Made last October so best part of 3 months to lager.
1048 OG to about 1012 so a summer dark quaffer :icon_cheers: 

The computer labeled it more of a Dark American Lager than a Steam Beer.

Cold glass so no crazy reflections...

- Luke


----------



## warrenlw63

Lukes said:


> Cold glass so no crazy reflections...
> 
> - Luke



C'mon Luke I see the Virgin Mary on a piece of toast. :lol: 

That recipe sounds tops!

Warren -


----------



## Stuster

Interesting recipe, Luke. How does it taste?


----------



## Lukes

Stu tastes good and too easy to drink on a hot day.
It was a bit of a experimental / what have I got to brew with beer and I promised myself to have a break from northern brewer/2112 steam beers.
It is a lite lager quaffer (grav = Alc) with a little bit more of a maltier taste complimented by the American hops.
The colour makes you think it big but its not at all as the Caf 3 was milled to dust and added to the batch sparge.
The hop choice make you think that is going to make you burp them up for a week or strip your teeth but they are only over 20 IBU with 3 small lager type editions (60 40 & 20 and could almost count the pellets).
So it's a "claytons dark lager"
Anyone who has said "na mate don't like them dark beers" and tried it has replied "Yea that's OK mate, while your up I'll have another".

- Luke


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Kept me strides on for this pic.
> 
> Edit: I see nothing. Must be my eyes.
> 
> Warren -


Warren, that looks like a beer with nice body and clarity! B) 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

If it were a porter I'd call it "entire butt".  

Warren -


----------



## Lukes

Very Nice body you bored but quick photo shopper!
I can't see a Virgin or a piece of toast in yours.
I have to ask, does she go down easy on a hot day?  

Luke


----------



## Hutch

Warren,
that looks like one tasty PHAT piece of ass...


----------



## Duff

My Czech/CAP Pilsner. 78% Pilsner 22% Flaked Maize. Chock full of Saaz plugs B) 

Now time to jump in the pool and enjoy it.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross

Duff said:


> My Czech/CAP Pilsner. 78% Pilsner 22% Flaked Maize. Chock full of Saaz plugs B)
> 
> Now time to jump in the pool and enjoy it.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 17771



Duff that looks truly fantastic - CAP's have become my lager of choice, i just love the Pils/maize combo... My Cluster/Saaz version ran dry today  & now on to my current Nelson Sauvin CAP with is tasting superb  . The next version won't be far in the making...

cheers Ross


----------



## Duff

Thanks Ross, tastes darn fine as well. Look forward to seeing what Ned thinks on our brewday Saturday.

Cheers.


----------



## randyrob

What's in the glass? hops of course!


----------



## Duff

RR,

Given the endorsement of your APA v LC by Guest Lurker, care to share the receipe?

Cheers.


----------



## randyrob

Sure think anything for a fellow brewer:

WAGGIN TAIL PALE MK3

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.05
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.18
Anticipated EBC: 11.6
Anticipated IBU: 34.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.2 7.80 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.037 3
5.5 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.5 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
2.8 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.10 21.5 60 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 3.3 15 min.
33.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 4.8 15 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 2.1 5 min.
33.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 3.0 5 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
33.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale

========================

Here is my latest mix in primary thats tasting mighty good.

WAGGIN TAIL PALE MK4

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.25
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.71
Anticipated EBC: 16.4
Anticipated IBU: 34.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.9 6.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
27.0 2.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
5.4 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.7 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Magnum Whole 13.10 14.6 60 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe - USA 06 Pellet 11.90 7.8 15 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 4.4 15 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe - USA 06 Pellet 11.90 4.9 5 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 2.7 5 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe - USA 06 Pellet 11.90 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Duff

Champion.


----------



## Jye

randyrob said:


> What's in the glass? hops of course!
> 
> View attachment 17773



Nice work on the glasses, did you etch or sandblast them? Here are a couple that I etched a while back, link.

Have you tried the amarillo/simcoe combo? Thats my favorite for APAs :chug:


----------



## randyrob

Hey Jye,

i used etching cream does the job quite nicely.

Yours look great! i think i'll be getting some stickers made next time as i just cut it out by hand with a dodgy scapel.

are yours laser cut or something?

i've just got a fresh bag of amarillo off beerbelly so i'll have to give that combo a go next time i brew an apa, cheers for that Rob.


----------



## Jye

They were cut on a vinyl cutter, any sign writer should be able to knock you up some.


----------



## roger mellie

Howdy Taxdodgers

2nd go at an all D Saaz Pils - the first one was my offering for the Sangropers Xmas case - I got 2 glasses  

Bittered to 37 IBU's this time - much better balance - 

Complex Stonefruit flavours abound - Peach is prominent - and its only been in the keg for 3 hours.  

I declare this to be my NEW favorite hop.

Cheers

RM

PS - 50% Rye Roggen going down this weekend - wish me luck.


----------



## TidalPete

G'day,

Doc's Biere de Mars, hopped to 32.5 IBU with Hallertau Northern Brewer, fermented with SafBrew S-33 & 16 weeks old.

Very, very nice Doc & thanks for the recipe (I was true to your recipe except for the hops & yeast h34r:  ). Will do another one using my Leuven 3538 next time around. it's not winter yet but who cares?  




TP :beer:


----------



## T.D.

This is an APA from KoNG's wedding. We brewed the beers for it - 7 different beers and 200L in total. 

It was a great night. Congrats to Mr and Mrs KoNG!!! :beer:


----------



## bindi

Amber, not sure which one as I bottled only a few and wrote Amber on the bottles :huh: 
Chinook , Cascade and Simcoe [going by the taste], IBUs about 35, not bad, even better after working 9 hours in the sun I could drink Tiger,VB [joking] or even XXXX ,NOT! :icon_drool2:


----------



## randyrob

nice piccy bindi! can't decide what i like better the beer or the background :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## randyrob

My Fourth Batch of Nugget Ale, this recipe was handed down to me from another brewer 
i have tried to stay true to the original recipe with only a minor tweak or two to suit my taste.
i have no idea why but this beer works for me the second keg is always better cause its got some age
on it.




Mash on Rob.


----------



## winkle

The laterst incarnation of the Flying Pig Bitter. Best one ever - yum.

View attachment 17847


Must remember to take photos in day light, almost a ringer for an Irish Red.


----------



## yardy

roger mellie said:


> PS - 50% Rye Roggen going down this weekend - wish me luck.



nice to see another Roggen on the way Rog, a little extra sparge water and some extra patience is all that's usually needed.

cheers
yardy


----------



## Doc

TidalPete said:


> G'day,
> 
> Doc's Biere de Mars, hopped to 32.5 IBU with Hallertau Northern Brewer, fermented with SafBrew S-33 & 16 weeks old.
> 
> Very, very nice Doc & thanks for the recipe (I was true to your recipe except for the hops & yeast h34r:  ). Will do another one using my Leuven 3538 next time around. it's not winter yet but who cares?



Hey TP.
Looks good. Looks a little darker than mine (could the photo).
Try it with the WLP550 yeast. It gives it the zing.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trough Lolly

Having just bedded down a batch of Steam beer, I'm now working my way through a keg of Hefeweizen at the moment! Cheers...TL


----------



## Jye

My weizenbock brewed with a recipe I picked up from TBN and IMHO fantastic :chug: 

Brewed with WB06 which may not be ideal for a weissbier due to it lacking banana characteristics put I think it fits this style perfectly. Reminds me a lot of Aventinus but is missing a little of the alcohol nose and warmth due to only coming in at about 7.2%.


----------



## Trough Lolly

Looks good Jye - very Pikantus like!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Jye

I havent tried Pikantus before and will have to track a bottle down for comparison.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Picture says it all!

Best Australian brewed beer I have ever had the pleasure to taste, malty, spicy clean, strong!  

Well done Gough and the rest of the Murrays crew :icon_drunk: 

C&B
A Very Merry Drunk Arab


----------



## Stuster

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Picture says it all!
> 
> Best Australian brewed beer I have ever had the pleasure to taste, malty, spicy clean, strong!
> 
> Well done Gough and the rest of the Murrays crew.
> 
> C&B
> A Very Merry Drunk Arab



Totally agree. Great beer, Murrays mob. :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk: :super:


----------



## Kai

Including your own, rashy?

I've just been through an american pale ale tasting and I'm still jealous.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Kai said:


> Including your own, rashy?
> 
> I've just been through an american pale ale tasting and I'm still jealous.



Kai, you know I am a modest bloke :lol: and okay, maybe I have brewed one or two reasonable beers and I have had the pleasure of drinking some very good beers brewed by the SA bretheren and some from Vic, NSW and WA but mark my words, this beer is without a doubt sex in a glass. :super: !

Tell us more about the APA tasting please.

C&B
TVDA

PS, I am sure I posted somewhere during the week that people shouldn't post when pissed so now I am proving what a hypocrite I am h34r:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Stuster said:


> Totally agree. Great beer, Murrays mob. :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk: :super:



Stuster, just spoke to the Mrs about spending Xmas at The Pub With No Beer and got a "sounds like a good idea".
Somehow I will wake up soon and realise it's just been a dream  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Kai, you know I am a modest bloke :lol: and okay, maybe I have brewed one or two reasonable beers and I have had the pleasure of drinking some very good beers brewed by the SA bretheren and some from Vic, NSW and WA but mark my words, this beer is without a doubt sex in a glass. :super: !
> 
> Tell us more about the APA tasting please.



Squire's golden ale, knappstein's lager (i called that an apa for comparison's sake), baron's pale ale, alpha pale ale, LCPA, emerson's apa, flying dog pale ale, flying dog ipa, great divide titan ipa

still annoyed i didn't get my hands on snpa though


----------



## Quintrex

Saison using Wyeast Farmhouse Ale VSS


A little more bitter then intended because of the addition of some kumquats to the boil but very nice.
This yeast gives fantastic vanilla/citrus flavour!


----------



## Muggus

My current quaffing beer, Armadillo Lager. Pale malt base with a bit of wheat and a touch of crystal. 5.4%, nothing but fruity Amarillo hops pulling about 40 IBUs. Goes down a treat after a long hot day.


----------



## Juddy

India Pale Ale.
7.5% and packed full of Fuggles and Goldings. Nice smooth malty mouth feel, with a late dose of alcohol warmth. Plenty of late hops creates a delightful and dangerously easy drinking beer. 
Awesome beer and one that is definately on the to brew again list.
Juddy


----------



## Muggus

Juddy said:


> View attachment 17884
> 
> 
> India Pale Ale.
> 7.5% and packed full of Fuggles and Goldings. Nice smooth malty mouth feel, with a late dose of alcohol warmth. Plenty of late hops creates a delightful and dangerously easy drinking beer.
> Awesome beer and one that is definately on the to brew again list.
> Juddy


Christ that looks awesome Juddy! Beautiful colour and clarity to it.


----------



## Peter Wadey

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Stuster, just spoke to the Mrs about spending Xmas at The Pub With No Beer and got a "sounds like a good idea".
> Somehow I will wake up soon and realise it's just been a dream
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Better you than Warren, TDA.
Can you imagine if he turned up, plonked his pHat on the counter & requested 'Sex in a Glass'?  

I made the following recommendation to him a while back...


> PS On the topic of IPA's. Seek out Redoak IPA & Murray's 2IPA. Not designed for social occasions, cause you'll just sit there with a silly grin, making Mmmmmmh sounds, but who cares  I don't think the Redoak is in bottles, so that might have to wait for a trip to their Cafe in Sydney.



Good to see someone else had a similar experience.

Pete


----------



## Peter Wadey

Juddy said:


> View attachment 17884
> 
> 
> India Pale Ale.
> 7.5% and packed full of Fuggles and Goldings. Nice smooth malty mouth feel, with a late dose of alcohol warmth. Plenty of late hops creates a delightful and dangerously easy drinking beer.
> Awesome beer and one that is definately on the to brew again list.
> Juddy



Lovely, Juddy, just lovely, I can almost taste it.

Peter


----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> Better you than Warren, TDA.
> Can you imagine if he turned up, plonked his pHat on the counter



Yeah Pete, staff would not like that. There'd be no room to place the beers.  

Warren -


----------



## Jye

No pic but heres a swatch of my berry hefe


----------



## goatherder

Jye said:


> No pic but heres a swatch of my berry hefe



Best check the zoom on your camera Jye...


----------



## Peter Wadey

Jye said:


> No pic but heres a swatch of my berry hefe
> 
> View attachment 17915



 
Ah sh_t, how desperate are WE?
That takes the cake.
Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Peter Wadey

APA.......... recently departed
(I hate auto-focus)



and 3 fingers of IPA, on rations because empty kegs outnumber full ones 3:2  
Pete


----------



## Jye

They look great Pete and would make great swatches


----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> APA.......... recently departed
> (I hate auto-focus)






Jye said:


> They look great Pete and would make great swatches



Even better now. Great clarity Pete. B) 

Jye... Your Hefe is "berry" opaque. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## KHB

warrenlw63 said:


> Even better now. Great clarity Pete. B)
> 
> Jye... Your Hefe is "berry" opaque. :lol:
> 
> Warren -





Mmmn thats a nice looking drop!


----------



## sponge

I just had the weirdest feeling of Dj vu...


----------



## devo

The first pour of my recently tapped APA Hop fantastic using a combination of Horizon + Chinook pellets for bittering and Cascade plugs for everything else.....Lovin the aroma on this one.





Fermentables
Pale Ale Malt 9.000 kg 78.9 % 5.5 In Mash/Steeped
Munich Malt 1.000 kg 8.8 % 1.0 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Caramalt 0.500 kg 4.4 % 2.4 In Mash/Steeped
Wheat Malt 0.500 kg 4.4 % 0.2 In Mash/Steeped
Light Crystal 0.400 kg 3.5 % 3.0 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
US Horizon 9.3 % 40 g 21.5 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Chinook 12.0 % 30 g 20.8 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Cascade 6.8 % 30 g 6.5 Loose Whole Hops 20 Min From End
US Cascade 6.8 % 30 g 3.9 Loose Whole Hops 10 Min From End
US Cascade 6.8 % 35 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops Dry-Hopped

Wyeast 1272-American Ale II


----------



## reVoxAHB

devo said:


> The first pour of my recently tapped APA Hop fantastic using a combination of Horizon + Chinook pellets for bittering and Cascade plugs for everything else.....Lovin the aroma on this one.



whew! i could murder one of those right about now.

your hop fantastic's been high on my list of things to brew; this mod including choice of 1272 looks the goods :icon_cheers: 
nice one.


----------



## devo

reVox said:


> whew! i could murder one of those right about now.
> 
> your hop fantastic's been high on my list of things to brew; this mod including choice of 1272 looks the goods :icon_cheers:
> nice one.



Yeah the 1272 really compliments the cascade plugs.


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> cascade plugs.



:wub: :wub: 

Did you dry hop with them?

Warren -


----------



## devo

warrenlw63 said:


> :wub: :wub:
> 
> Did you dry hop with them?
> 
> Warren -



indeedy dee


----------



## sah

His and Hers.

Bitter - 10% crystal, 1% dark munich.

Rasberry wheat - 50/50 pils/wheat. 1.5kg berries.

Scott


----------



## Tony

geez mate.... did the 1% dark munich make it a bit to malty?

 

why bother? Munich is suposed to be used in larger quantities than that. 1% chocolate would be more like it.

BTW... beer looks great!

cheers


----------



## sah

Tony said:


> geez mate.... did the 1% dark munich make it a bit to malty?
> 
> 
> 
> why bother? Munich is suposed to be used in larger quantities than that. 1% chocolate would be more like it.
> 
> BTW... beer looks great!
> 
> cheers



Hahahaha I can't remember what the inspiration was for using so little dark munich, I certainly can't taste it up against the crystal. Maybe I was intending using chocolate and realised I'd used it all in your dark ale recipe. In fact I had to borrow that, I need to get another order in.

The recipe is over here

regards,
Scott


----------



## mickoz

My first Hefeweizen. She's a bewt


----------



## Lukes

Kiwi Cascade American Wheat.
I was going to fruit this one up but with the last of the hot weather over the weekend I decided to carb and serve it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

Well, heres to watching the Aussies go down this evening! My AG 'New Horizon APA'.

The light in my crappy place doesnt do the beer any justice. Flavours are quite round after 3 weeks conditioning.

I soooo need to start kegging!


----------



## hughman666

hefe, from my "western wheat" recipe


----------



## Avit

a james squire golden ale clone...

they are going down well right now!


----------



## Doc

Aidans Irish Red.
A house favourite.


Doc


----------



## Doc

Yardglass Session Lite.
3.5% and 35 IBU's. Beautiful.




Doc


----------



## Juddy

My Belgian Dubbel




This beer is packed with German malts and Candy Sugar! This combined with the Belgian yeasts high attenuation, give a beautiful and yet subtle dry beer with a noticeable alcohol based warmth! Low levels of noble hops creates a great balanced beer with little if any discernable hop flavour. And the flavours given off by the yeast are awesome. :icon_cheers: 
My first attempt at a Belgian, and one that I will continue to develop!

Cheers 
Juddy


----------



## eric8

Not actually in the glass right now  
eric

edit: it was last week though :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doc

eric8 said:


> Not actually in the glass right now
> eric
> 
> edit: it was last week though :icon_cheers:



How was it Eric ?
I have one sitting in the fridge.

Doc


----------



## Doc

Schwartzbier.
First crack at the style. Very happy with the result. Good sweetness on the Schwartz side of the style with enough roasted grains to keep it interesting.



Doc


----------



## eric8

Doc said:


> How was it Eric ?
> I have one sitting in the fridge.
> 
> Doc



Was fantastic!! Even my wife liked it  . Was not overpowering in anyway, and has a real warmth to it. Drank it slowly, so i didn't feel to bad after having it. Will definitely be having this again. Great way to finish of the evening.

eric


----------



## KHB

This is my 1st AG its an APA




Dry hopped for 5 days and put gelatine in for two. Its only been in the keg for 5 days and im very happy with the results


Sorry bout the pic size cant work out how to make it bigger


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

My latest APA creation using Gelatine.There is no comparison in clarity to my past AG beer's. :beerbang:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

At least the trees in the background are in focus.
Great beer on a stinking hot day. :icon_drunk: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## matti

This is my poor picture of my poor lager with no head retention.
It's only 4 weeks in bottle.
Still working my keg set up.


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> At least the trees in the background are in focus.
> Great beer on a stinking hot day. :icon_drunk:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



There are worse drops eh TDA? Dupont ain't too shabby. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## KHB

Doc said:


> Schwartzbier.
> First crack at the style. Very happy with the result. Good sweetness on the Schwartz side of the style with enough roasted grains to keep it interesting.
> View attachment 18061
> 
> Doc




Looks good. Any chance of the recipe


----------



## Doc

KHB said:


> Looks good. Any chance of the recipe



No problem.
Here it is.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## devo

Single malt, single hop ale using BB Ale malt and NZ green bullets.


----------



## bindi

Juddy said:


> My Belgian Dubbel
> 
> View attachment 18059
> 
> 
> This beer is packed with German malts and Candy Sugar! This combined with the Belgian yeasts high attenuation, give a beautiful and yet subtle dry beer with a noticeable alcohol based warmth! Low levels of noble hops creates a great balanced beer with little if any discernable hop flavour. And the flavours given off by the yeast are awesome. :icon_cheers:
> My first attempt at a Belgian, and one that I will continue to develop!
> 
> Cheers
> Juddy




Only just found this post, recipe please , what is the yeast used, OG etc?.
Looks great and well done.

Edit: 5 beers over 6% edit.


----------



## sah

devo said:


> Single malt, single hop ale using BB Ale malt and NZ green bullets.



Devo, so what do you think about green bullet?

Scott


----------



## devo

SAH said:


> Devo, so what do you think about green bullet?
> 
> Scott




I really like em Scott, great versatility! Excellent for bittering and also provides some great pine/lemon flavour and aroma to your beer. Next time I'd probably up the IBU's a tad though.


----------



## Juddy

Hey Bindi

The Dubbel was:

Chunk's Belgian Dubbel

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.20
Anticipated OG: 1.073 Plato: 17.69
Anticipated EBC: 14.8
Anticipated IBU: 24.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.4 5.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.42 4
6.9 0.50 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 384.25 1
4.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 309.07 70
4.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 309.07 3
4.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 300.71 48
4.2 0.30 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 325.77 4

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Hallertau  Plug 3.20 12.4 60 min.
35.00 g. Hallertau Plug 3.20 8.3 30 min.
28.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 3.0 15 min.
28.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 1.2 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale

Not sure how well it stacks up in terms of the style, but I was really impressed by the flavours. 

Cheers

Juddy


----------



## yardy

D Saaz Summer Ale
no chill, no filter, no rack just koppafloc @ 12 min.


----------



## AndrewQLD

yardy said:


> D Saaz Summer Ale
> no chill, no filter, no rack just koppafloc @ 12 min.



Nice looking beer Yardy, looks like "12 minutes" is the magic number for Koppafloc  , love your photographic skills to.

Andrew


----------



## yardy

Andrew,
ta mate, no skills here just a good camera...

call you tonight about the grain btw 

cheers
yard


----------



## warrenlw63

Latest incarnation of 3 Shades... Tastin' mighty fine. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## devo

mmm thats a meal.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Weizen, first home brew in about 3 months, it tastes great  




Andrew


----------



## Muggus

Nice head Andrew!  
Like the colour of the body, very pale, almost like a Belgian Wit!


----------



## warrenlw63

Okocim Palone... Interesting beer. Blurb says has it has an addition of malt that is "dried with the malt fire burning process" :lol: 

Smells nice, tastes suprisingly good but a bit sweet. I would have originally thought they meant smoked malt. Seems more caramelised and sugary to me. Nice hit of hop aroma in the finish. Almost like a Belgian dubbel minus the yeast character.

Beer that grows on you.  

Warren -


----------



## roger mellie

At last I kegged my latest Roggen - delicious and silky.

I did end up chucking the Banana in - subtle but evident. Would put 2 in next time.

RM


----------



## bconnery

My Ordinary Bitter...
Very happy with this one. 
First Gold / Goldings hop combo...


----------



## winkle

warrenlw63 said:


> Okocim Palone... Interesting beer. Blurb says has it has an addition of malt that is "dried with the malt fire burning process" :lol:
> 
> Smells nice, tastes suprisingly good but a bit sweet. I would have originally thought they meant smoked malt. Seems more caramelised and sugary to me. Nice hit of hop aroma in the finish. Almost like a Belgian dubbel minus the yeast character.
> 
> Beer that grows on you.
> 
> Warren -



Looks interesting Warren - who stocks it?


----------



## warrenlw63

G'day Winkle

I got it from Swords Select. They run two stores down here... one at the Queen Vic. Market and the other at the South Melb. Market.

Very heavy promoter of local wineries and micros with the odd import tossed in.

Found myself a little cynical with this beer but actually enjoyed it and found myself wanting another one by the end of the glass. B) 

Okocim's regular pils is usually pretty easy to get. Unfortunately their highly awesome porter is also another difficult one to find.

Warren -


----------



## glennheinzel

Milkfest 2008


----------



## bconnery

Bitsa, a Munich Helles/Dortmunder thing...
Recipe was changed on brewday, was going to be a german pilsner...


----------



## yardy

roger mellie said:


> At last I kegged my latest Roggen - delicious and silky.
> 
> I did end up chucking the Banana in - subtle but evident. Would put 2 in next time.
> 
> RM




nice one Rog,
what %age rye did you go with ?

i'm going to try a 75% rye roggen as soon as our bundy bulk buy shipment turns up (thanks Andrew :icon_cheers: )

cheers
Yard


----------



## Ross

bconnery said:


> Bitsa, a Munich Helles/Dortmunder thing...
> Recipe was changed on brewday, was going to be a german pilsner...
> 
> View attachment 18306




Ben that looks sooooo good :icon_cheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> Ben that looks sooooo good :icon_cheers:
> 
> cheers Ross



tastes pretty good too. For a beer that was made up on the day due to not having enough pilsner grain it has turned out well. 
Nice malty sweetness with enough bitterness to back it up...

Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1800.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 40.00 % 
1800.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 40.00 % 
900.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
25.00 gm Smaragd [8.00 %] (40 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Smaragd [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 34/70)


----------



## SJW

> Bitsa, a Munich Helles/Dortmunder thing...
> Recipe was changed on brewday, was going to be a german pilsner...
> 
> 
> Reduced 93%
> 
> 2304 x 3072 (1.2MB)
> 
> 
> This post has been edited by bconnery: Today, 06:51 PM



That looks great. Did it get kegged? if so did u use a filter or gelatine/similar?


----------



## bconnery

SJW said:


> That looks great. Did it get kegged? if so did u use a filter or gelatine/similar?


It is kegged, with gelatine. No filter. 
I chill down at the end of primary for a day or so to really drop out anything and then keg with gelatine. 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## SJW

> It is kegged, with gelatine. No filter.
> I chill down at the end of primary for a day or so to really drop out anything and then keg with gelatine.


HEY.. THATS JUST WHAT I DO. Great minds?


----------



## Jye

SJW said:


> HEY.. THATS JUST WHAT I DO. Great minds?



Hey me too... group hug :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Tony

Ahhhh bloody hell..........would someone hose this lot down and break up the fun  

question...... if you put the geletine in when you keg, do you get much crap in the bottom of the keg..... assuming it was fairly clear from a crash chill after firmentation was done?

cheers


----------



## Jye

No more than would normally drop out... it works awesomly :icon_cheers:


----------



## SJW

Tony, it works a treat mate. I kegged a CAP on Thursday after crash chilling. I hit it with 400kpa for about 6 hours. Ran off about 200mls to clear the line and any crap on the bottom of the keg then I was into it. And it only get;s cleaner/clearer over the next few days. Also there is not funky taste with the gelatine. I use 2 tea spoons mixed with a little boiling water and just dump in the keg prior to filling. Give it a go, u wont look back.

Steve


----------



## bconnery

The amount left in the bottom is pretty small. I've always done it so I can't give a comparison to any other method...


----------



## SJW

To tell the truth there is a little bit more left in the bottom of the keg because if the beer is clearer using gelatine the yeast has to go somewhere. But the only time I notice is when I am cleaning the kegs out when they r empty, so who cares how much shit is on the bottom then. I always have a healthy build up of yeast at the bottom of my kegs as I dont secondary now, just rack straight to keg after primary fermentation.

Steve


----------



## Tony

I filter mine after a few days in seconday and they are clear first pull but if there is an easier way than filtering im all ears.

I will try it on the Blond i have in the fridge.

Thanks folks.

Cheers


----------



## SJW

It takes a bit of stirring to mix the gelatine up but for me it cleans up chill haze so that why I love it. Otherwise I would of got a filter a lomg time ago.


----------



## warrenlw63

Jye said:


> Hey me too... group hug :icon_chickcheers:



Me three... leg hump. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Hargie

...Alice in Chains American Pilsner...


----------



## warrenlw63

Hargie said:


> View attachment 18309
> View attachment 18310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Alice in Chains American Pilsner...



Hargie that second shot is just pure porn. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Hargie

....The Beerd of Doom....


----------



## Hargie

...The Powerage Pale Ale...


----------



## Hargie

...The Wiseblood Wheat Beer...AABC 2007 winner (wheats) and BOS runner up...


----------



## roger mellie

yardy said:


> nice one Rog,
> what %age rye did you go with ?
> 
> i'm going to try a 75% rye roggen as soon as our bundy bulk buy shipment turns up (thanks Andrew :icon_cheers: )
> 
> cheers
> Yard



Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 25.42 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 25.42 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 25.42 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.95 % 
0.17 kg Crystal Rye Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (157.6 EBC) Grain 2.88 % 
0.17 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.89 % 
0.06 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.02 % 
24.00 gm B Saaz [6.70 %] (50 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
1.00 items Banana (Boil 5.0 min) 

Would probably up the Rye next time - not sure I am brave enough to go 75% though.

This is developing into my favorite style - so interesting - so different.

RM


----------



## Hargie

...The Dudley Dunkelweizen...

....all these beers were brewed with step mashes and notoriously head destroying protein rests...


----------



## Tony

Hargie............... knock it off would you.


Your making me thirsty 

mashing a wheat now that had a head destroying protein rest while i did hte first decoction......... do you ming sharing what your mash schedule was  Im very interested.

I went 52 for 30 min, decoction up to 63 for 40 min and decoction up to 71 for 20 min then mash out at that temp.

Its still pumping to the kettle now 

cheers


----------



## Hargie

..Tony...
...mash schedule is 52c for 15 min, 65c for 75 min, 72c for 15 min.... long mashes but very high efficiency, typically 87-90%...

...and i've been meaning to tell you this for ages ,but the first AG beer i did was based on one of your Dukelweizen recipes. It won the wheat class at the 2006 ACT Championships with a Gold Medal (bjcp) and went to the Nats that year...Thanks...

...good to see the bugs didn't beat you in the end...brew on..


----------



## Tony

Ahhh so mine is close...... there are so many different theorys to mashing wheats....... i do love the decoction malt richness with out low attenuation sweetnes. I try and mash cooler with a decoction as the heating through the temp ranges twice seems to even out the body. If i mash too hot and decoct i get poor attenuation and hence...... cloying sweetness.

The bugs will never beat me! I keep working at anything till its right and i seem to be on top of it now.

REHAB IS FOR QUITTERS 

And the Dunkelweizen...... i remember that well. Glad it did well for you in competition. I do pride myself on recipe formulation, but it takes a good brewer to make it well enough to succeed at those levels! and by the looks of those beers, your doing well!

here is a pic of a 1 liter stein of my dunkelweizen. Going to brew it again soon but with some dark wheat malt.

cheers


----------



## bindi

Hargie said:


> ..Tony...
> ...mash schedule is 52c for 15 min, 65c for 75 min, 72c for 15 min.... long mashes but very high efficiency, typically 87-90%...





:icon_offtopic: Mashing at the moment and so far hit the exact temps as above, going for 73 for 15 min now. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hargie

bindi said:


> :icon_offtopic: Mashing at the moment and so far hit the exact temps as above, going for 73 for 15 min now. :icon_cheers:




...good stuff....what beer..??


----------



## Screwtop

warrenlw63 said:


> Me three... leg hump. B)
> 
> Warren -




Add me to the circle jerk. 

Screwy's Method (Extension of Jye's Method): 

After fermentation has ceased the temp setting is dropped to around 3C for 2 days, then the beer is racked to a keg to which gelatine fining has been added. Keg is then force carbed and placed into the CCing fridge/freezer at around 3C. The first half glass is usually murky and is thrown out, from there on the beer pours clear. There's pretty much the normal amount of crud left in the bottom of the keg below the dip tube after emptying. 

TO PREPARE THE GELATINE FINING: In a microwave safe jug, I prefer glass, place one teaspoon of Gelatine in 100ml of water and mix a little, leave for 5 min to hydrate then stir and pop into the microwave for 15 min at 10% power. Our LG Microwave holds the temp around 80C - 85C at this setting and so pasteurises but doesn't boil the mixture. No need to allow to cool, just add to the bottom of the keg before racking the beer to it from the fermenter. Shaking during force carbing is sufficient for mixing, the temp will be around 6C a good temp for force carbing the beer.

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD

Pilsner with the addition of melanoidal malt, very malty, but th hop bitterness balances it well.


----------



## Tony

here is the APA i have on tap at the moment.

I have never liked american hops and deciced to see if i could make an APA i like. I dont even like LCPA  h34r: 

It fatigues me a bit but im enjoying it in a sence. It doesnt have the hop aroma needed to win comp medals but its a nice easy drinking beer with a fair american punch and clensing bitterness on the sides of the tongue in aftertaste. This is what i like about it i guess, the bitterness.

Recipe:

Yanky Bull Snot Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.05
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.66
Anticipated EBC: 15.4
Anticipated IBU: 35.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.6 9.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.0 0.50 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
0.5 0.05 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 9.4 First WH
22.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 12.8 45 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 3.3 15 min.
20.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 6.3 15 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 0.9 2 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 1.6 2 min.
26.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 1.0 2 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.5 tablets Irish Moss Fining 8 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US-05

cheers


----------



## bindi

Hargie said:


> ...good stuff....what beer..??




Pm sent with the recipe [didn't want to go off topic again]

But here is an APA I just poured, no filter just what the "circle jerk" guys are doing. :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Screwtop

bindi said:


> But here is an APA I just poured




Doesn't look very Belgian :blink: :lol:

Like the slow shutter effect!


----------



## bindi

Screwtop said:


> Doesn't look very Belgian :blink: :lol:
> 
> Like the slow shutter effect!




Yeah, the Belgians have a large hole in them after an inlaw stayed over night [again]. <_< 
He was a red wine drinker until he found this style and my bar to his liking, I don't mind [I keep telling myself]. :unsure:


----------



## Doc

American Red
Super clear, great hop presense, and awesome colour.




Oh and great lacing.



Doc


----------



## yardy

roger mellie said:


> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 1.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 25.42 %
> 1.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 25.42 %
> 1.50 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 25.42 %
> 1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.95 %
> 0.17 kg Crystal Rye Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (157.6 EBC) Grain 2.88 %
> 0.17 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.89 %
> 0.06 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.02 %
> 24.00 gm B Saaz [6.70 %] (50 min) Hops 15.5 IBU
> 10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU
> 1.00 items Banana (Boil 5.0 min)
> 
> Would probably up the Rye next time - not sure I am brave enough to go 75% though.
> 
> This is developing into my favorite style - so interesting - so different.
> 
> RM



From memory i think mine was at 45%, 1 very minor stick at sparge but i think i can do 75%, wonder how it would go with the new wheat yeast ?

cheers
Yard


----------



## Batz

SJW said:


> It takes a bit of stirring to mix the gelatine up but for me it cleans up chill haze so that why I love it. Otherwise I would of got a filter a lomg time ago.




We should start a new thread on adding gelatine.
Until we do...you can't add it to a cold keg hey?Goes all lumpy sort of. Or does it?

Batz


----------



## Jye

Batz said:


> We should start a new thread on adding gelatine.
> Until we do...you can't add it to a cold keg hey?Goes all lumpy sort of. Or does it?
> 
> Batz



Batz, you have to add it to a cold keg otherwise it doesnt work. And the colder the better, I always chill my beers down to 0C before adding gelatine then sticking in the kegerator at 5C. My reasoning for chilling to 0C is to get the greatest about of haze formed before clearing.


----------



## Batz

Jye said:


> Batz, you have to add it to a cold keg otherwise it doesnt work. And the colder the better, I always chill my beers down to 0C before adding gelatine then sticking in the kegerator at 5C. My reasoning for chilling to 0C is to get the greatest about of haze formed before clearing.




Ok I remember doing this years back and the gelatine formed little balls as I added it to the cold keg,then they plugged up the dip tube

Batz


----------



## Tony

i did the same once to an empty firmenter and it all set really quick on the bottom. I assume you run a bit of beer in and then add it to get it to mix with the beer effectivly?

maybe a topic should be started ?

cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD

Jeff, you have to dissolve the gelatine in slightly cooled boiled water first.

Andrew


----------



## Jye

Guys Ill put together a few pics for a tutorial and start a new thread in a few hours.


----------



## Doc

Jye said:


> Guys Ill put together a few pics for a tutorial and start a new thread in a few hours.



Make it a Wiki Jye.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## clarkey7

7 day young bottle conditioned (yeah I know - I couldn't wait) All Grain Aussie Dark Ale......




Cheers

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## Juddy

Mt Hood Kolsch




My first go with Mt Hood. Lovely Light bodied beer. Perhaps a little to much bitterness, but this combined with a a dry finish make for a very easy drinking ale. Initially the Mt Hood was too evedent but has now mellowed into a pretty good beer. 
Not my favorite hops for this style, but I still had fun trying! :icon_cheers: 

Juddy


----------



## braufrau

Stout.


----------



## Tony

is that a finding Nemo bowl on the right braufrau?


----------



## braufrau

Tony said:


> is that a finding Nemo bowl on the right braufrau?




Ummm ... that's what you find most appealing about the photo??  
Yes it is!

I know the background is cluttered. I'll have to practice taking nicely composed photos like the rest in this thread.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Tony said:


> is that a finding Nemo bowl on the right braufrau?



ROFL Tony!!





reVox


----------



## Tony

:lol: No the stout looks great...... would look better if you took the photo in daylight without flash. Flash kills pics of beer in cold glasses, makes them look all couldy and such.

Try putting it somewhere out of direct sunlight but with a nicly lit backdrop for the photo.

And as for Nemo......... we have one here too  My 2 yearold uses it every day. We bribe here to eat her dinner to see nemo 

cheers


----------



## bconnery

Juddy said:


> Mt Hood Kolsch
> 
> View attachment 18379
> 
> 
> My first go with Mt Hood. Lovely Light bodied beer. Perhaps a little to much bitterness, but this combined with a a dry finish make for a very easy drinking ale. Initially the Mt Hood was too evedent but has now mellowed into a pretty good beer.
> Not my favorite hops for this style, but I still had fun trying! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Juddy


That looks like an ad!!!
Between the beer and the angle of the barmat and whatever is forming the background....
Brilliant!


----------



## peas_and_corn

that's what I was thinking! Great photo, well composed!


----------



## Juddy

Thanks for the compliments!
The photo was easy, but getting a Kolsch I'm happy with has proved much harder!
Very hard to hide a flaw in this beer!
Tonight it's an all Cascade and Amarillo APA.


It's all be said before...
I love this beer!  
Cheers
Juddy


----------



## razz

Juddy said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> The photo was easy, but getting a Kolsch I'm happy with has proved much harder!
> Very hard to hide a flaw in this beer!
> Tonight it's an all Cascade and Amarillo APA.
> View attachment 18387
> 
> It's all be said before...
> I love this beer!
> Cheers
> Juddy


Show off !


----------



## Juddy

But Razz...
I was kinda hoping to show you the Irish Red Ale...
After all it was you that told me to brew it!



Great beer. Very young, and should get even better!  
Cheers again 
Juddy


----------



## razz

Juddy said:


> But Razz...
> I was kinda hoping to show you the Irish Red Ale...
> After all it was you that told me to brew it!
> View attachment 18388
> 
> Great beer. Very young, and should get even better!
> Cheers again
> Juddy


----------



## Kleiny

nice work juddy i hope to one day grow into an AG brewer just like you

Your my brewing idol


hahahhahahahhahah
kleiny


----------



## warrenlw63

Kamikaze Rice Lager... Who said rice CAPs were gutless? This one is really nice. Has a good spicy hint of Hersbrucker in the finish.

Loving this S189 yeast more every minute. No filter or lagering on this baby. Just a sachet of Cow's hoof. 

Sheesh back to some late work now. <_<

Warren -


----------



## Tony

is that a schooner glass?

Whers the PHAT?


----------



## schooey

Drinking a keg of the Kolsch I entered in the HAG comp. Night vision photo's aren't so good. It's not the best beer I've ever brewed, but it's not the worst


----------



## warrenlw63

Tony said:


> is that a schooner glass?
> 
> Whers the PHAT?



:lol: Yep, schooey it is. Travelling lightly tonight. Had a bit of late work to do. Thought the PhAT may have made my mind stray from the job.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG

Tony said:


> is that a schooner glass?
> 
> Whers the PHAT?



ouch..!
yep, you've been outed Warren.! i'm afd today so have an excuse.

ps. Tony, tooo many capitals..!


----------



## Tony

Sorry.

PhAT


----------



## new2brew

that looks awesome, id almost be too scared to drink it.

thats almost........


----------



## warrenlw63

Tony said:


> Sorry.
> 
> PhAT



Well for me tonight only a semi PhAT. B) 

Warren -


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> Kamikaze Rice Lager... Who said rice CAPs were gutless? This one is really nice. Has a good spicy hint of Hersbrucker in the finish.
> 
> Loving this S189 yeast more every minute. No filter or lagering on this baby. Just a sachet of Cow's hoof.
> 
> Sheesh back to some late work now. <_<
> 
> Warren -



Looks great Wazza, so this yeast didn't leave any off flavours when fermented at the higher than norm temp?

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Looks great Wazza, so this yeast didn't leave any off flavours when fermented at the higher than norm temp?
> 
> Rook



Not one me old Rookster. Surprised the heck outta me. No lagering either. Just some gelatin and drink. This yeast is going to be getting a bit of a go from me this year. Suits Pilsners to the ground.

There's probably just the tiniest hint of fruitiness that's barley detectable. Not completely out of style in a lot of pilsners. Makes me suspect that a lot of commercial breweries using this strain of yeast (and probably others) don't lift the temps to speed things up either.

I often wonder with lagers if all the "good stuff" happens in the first 24-72 hours (or when the yeast is mainly reproducing). It can pretty much stand ramping up from there.

Warren -


----------



## browndog

Here's a pic of my 100th AG, an american red ale




SG 1.080 FG 1.020 ALC 7.8% IBU 68.5
It has heaps of carared as you can no doubt see, with lots of columbus and cascade. On first tasting after force carbing I was dissapointed, it was harsh and seemingly bitter. However after a week and a half in the keg it is another story, the flavours are coming together nicely indeed. IMHO mission accomplished.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD

browndog said:


> Here's a pic of my 100th AG, an american red ale
> 
> View attachment 18398
> 
> 
> SG 1.080 FG 1.020 ALC 7.8% IBU 68.5
> It has heaps of carared as you can no doubt see, with lots of columbus and cascade. On first tasting after force carbing I was dissapointed, it was harsh and seemingly bitter. However after a week and a half in the keg it is another story, the flavours are coming together nicely indeed. IMHO mission accomplished.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Looks great Browndog, sometimes those bigger beers just need a little time for everything to blend in together.

Andrew


----------



## Jye

browndog said:


> Here's a pic of my 100th AG, an american red ale
> 
> View attachment 18398
> 
> 
> SG 1.080 FG 1.020 ALC 7.8% IBU 68.5
> It has heaps of carared as you can no doubt see, with lots of columbus and cascade. On first tasting after force carbing I was dissapointed, it was harsh and seemingly bitter. However after a week and a half in the keg it is another story, the flavours are coming together nicely indeed. IMHO mission accomplished.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



:icon_drool2: 

I was just thinking on the way home Im gonna have to brew another beer with columbus soon... and quite possible with some rye :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

I think I'm starting to get the hang of these Weizens now.
Still fermented using WB-06 however I fermented higher @ 26 and changed my mash schedule slightly.
Resulted in an FG of 1.012 instead of the usual 1.008 and a LOT less tartness with just the barest hint of banana and a bit more mouthfeel. Very happy.


----------



## kevnlis

That almost looks good enough to drink Andrew 

Hope you have some left for the brew day, I am interested to try the WB-06 at higher temps. I was less than impressed with it at 21C...


----------



## AndrewQLD

kevnlis said:


> That almost looks good enough to drink Andrew
> 
> Hope you have some left for the brew day, I am interested to try the WB-06 at higher temps. I was less than impressed with it at 21C...



I've disconnected the keg so hopefully, unless the gremlins get in we should be right  

Andrew


----------



## sponge

I could go to sleep on that head


looks delish!


----------



## eric8

browndog said:


> Here's a pic of my 100th AG, an american red ale
> 
> View attachment 18398
> 
> 
> SG 1.080 FG 1.020 ALC 7.8% IBU 68.5
> It has heaps of carared as you can no doubt see, with lots of columbus and cascade. On first tasting after force carbing I was dissapointed, it was harsh and seemingly bitter. However after a week and a half in the keg it is another story, the flavours are coming together nicely indeed. IMHO mission accomplished.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: , one day I might brew that great!


----------



## warrenlw63

AndrewQLD said:


> I think I'm starting to get the hang of these Weizens now.
> Still fermented using WB-06 however I fermented higher @ 26 and changed my mash schedule slightly.
> Resulted in an FG of 1.012 instead of the usual 1.008 and a LOT less tartness with just the barest hint of banana and a bit more mouthfeel. Very happy.
> 
> View attachment 18399



There's a wow factor there Andrew. Just for the nosy side of me can you post the mash schedule please?  I'd love to eek more body from WB06. To be honest I'd rather go back to Wyeast 3068 on my next Weissbier (That's unless the new Lallemand strain produces the goods).

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD

warrenlw63 said:


> There's a wow factor there Andrew. Just for the nosy side of me can you post the mash schedule please?  I'd love to eek more body from WB06. To be honest I'd rather go back to Wyeast 3068 on my next Weissbier (That's unless the new Lallemand strain produces the goods).
> 
> Warren -



52 for 15 minutes
66 for 30 minutes
72 for 30 minutes

I think the 3 increase in the first sach rest made a huge difference, that and the higher fermentation temp.

Andrew


----------



## Tony

Just tasted my Hefe thats almost done in primary after 72 hrs. Used the new Danstar wheat yeast and its bloody tops. Fluffy creamy smooth body and lots of bananna which in extatic about  Also a touch of clove and bubblegum in there to even it all out.

Cant wait to get this in the glass. As soon as its dont its getting dumped in the keg from prinary, yeast and all and carbed up! 

grain to brain in under 7 days id say. Im a liter short (its in the blow off tube bottle) but it was double decoction mashed 1.054 gravity so a bit of watering down wont hurt.

Pics to come soon once this bloody APA is all gone.

cheers


----------



## cliffo

Munich Dunkel

A bit late in the afernoon to get a good photo but this will do.

Tastes fantastic.


----------



## Gerard_M

Well the reason I got started brewing in the first place was black beers, I luv em!
This is one of my favs, my Original Porter. Sitting here enjoying some research & development!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## oldbugman

Yummo.. I loved your porter you used to make, it actually got me right into dark beers. this one much different?


----------



## Gerard_M

Not that much difference actually. This is the 1st time I have ever brewed a small batch(22litres) of Porter. Everything else has always been a larger(6hl) experiment! It reminds me of the Porter that I brewed at Paddy's, but as it hasn't been filtered, it tastes that little bit better!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Tony

cliffo, i do hope your going to share some details on that delicious looking Dunkel

Fantastic looking beer !

cheers


----------



## cliffo

Tony said:


> cliffo, i do hope your going to share some details on that delicious looking Dunkel
> 
> Fantastic looking beer !
> 
> cheers



Tony,

Info in this post here

Needs some tweaking but still tastes great in it's current form.

cliffo


----------



## Prawned

I think this was a TCB wetpak with some amarillo hops thrown in


----------



## cliffo

Oktoberfest




Going down very easily on an overcast Friday afternoon.


----------



## therook

cliffo said:


> Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 18422
> 
> 
> Going down very easily on an overcast Friday afternoon.




That looks awesome cliffo, are you going to share the recipe :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## cliffo

therook said:


> That looks awesome cliffo, are you going to share the recipe :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook



Sure thing.

Can't claim it as mine as I think I "borrowed" most of the recipe from someone elses recipe on this site (not sure who - sorry).

Anyway, this is what I ended up with:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.42 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 19.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.57 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.15 % 
1.44 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 26.85 % 
0.99 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 18.52 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.70 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.85 % 
0.05 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain  0.93 % 
44.18 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
16.07 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 

Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Step Add 12.00 L of water at 76.3 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.50 L of water and heat to 78.0 C 

I used 2x packets of W34/70 yeast.

Brewed as part of my (very early) prepration for my 2nd annual Oktoberfest BBQ to ensure I have drinkable brews on tap + the added bonus of being able to drink a great drop before hand :beer:


----------



## Steve

My first shot at an American Amber Ale...I think I prefer this to the traditional APA, which for me is big call..its just for more meat to it if you know what I mean :blink: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc

My California Common.
The all Northern Brewer hop schedule is delish.



Doc


----------



## warra48

An APA brewed 1 month ago, and just 2 weeks in the bottle.


----------



## newguy

My mixed lineage IPA. Not really American, not really British. :icon_drool2:


----------



## JoeG

Ordinary Bitter

70% Galaxy 30% Munich II and 100% Willamette Flowers.




The simplest beer I've made to date, and one of the better ones.


----------



## Muggus

Got a bit carried away at the bottle'o on the weekend. 



Haven't cracked any of them yet. Super keen to try out my new La Trappe glass. :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey

Which bottlo Muggus? I have been trying to find one of those La Trappe packs since Christmas


----------



## AndrewQLD

JoeG said:


> Ordinary Bitter
> 
> 70% Galaxy 30% Munich II and 100% Willamette Flowers.
> 
> View attachment 18469
> 
> 
> The simplest beer I've made to date, and one of the better ones.



That looks really nice, I would have thought it would be a bit darker with 30% Munich II. I love the simple malt/hop bills in a beer, it really tests your brewing skill and gives you a great feeling when the results are exceptional.


Andrew


----------



## Ross

JoeG said:


> Ordinary Bitter
> 
> 70% Galaxy 30% Munich II and 100% Willamette Flowers.
> 
> View attachment 18469
> 
> 
> The simplest beer I've made to date, and one of the better ones.



Joe.....If it tastes even half as good as it looks it must be a ripper :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Dave86

wally said:


> Hi Muggus.
> 
> I'm interested in your review of Deus. What style glass should you use for Deus?
> 
> Very envious.
> 
> Wally



Ditto on both counts. I read it could be good in a flute. I'm pretty sure that was in michael jackson's beer eye witness companion thingy (its not here!), "more impressive than champagne because it holds a head" if memory serves correctly


----------



## Muggus

schooey said:


> Which bottlo Muggus? I have been trying to find one of those La Trappe packs since Christmas


They still have quite a few in the Vintage Cellars down this way. (Turramurra) Excellent price for it too...$15-16 for a glass and 4 Trappists!



wally said:


> Hi Muggus.
> 
> I'm interested in your review of Deus. What style glass should you use for Deus?
> 
> Very envious.
> 
> Wally


I'll keep you posted Wally. I've been thinking of saving it for a special occasion, but damn its tempting! 
It recommends drinking it out of a champagne flute.

Cheers


----------



## newguy

My Adamiwka Alt. A Dusseldorf-style Altbier. Going down well after the shitty day I've had.


----------



## JoeG

AndrewQLD said:


> That looks really nice, I would have thought it would be a bit darker with 30% Munich II. I love the simple malt/hop bills in a beer, it really tests your brewing skill and gives you a great feeling when the results are exceptional.
> 
> 
> Andrew



I intended it to be a little darker, however the OG wasn't as high as planned (only 1035) so its a little lighter and a touch too dry. Next one will have an adjusted malt bill and a higher mash temp.

I suppose I had better hurry up and finish the keg, then.

BTW Ross, it doesn't taste quite as good as it looks - but close enough for me


----------



## devo

An IPA that reVox hand balled my way... love the 75 IBU count on this beer.


----------



## Tony

newguy said:


> My Adamiwka Alt. A Dusseldorf-style Altbier. Going down well after the shitty day I've had.



Mate that beer looks bloody tops. Do you have a recipe or did ti just apear in the glass  Im planning an altbier soon but never brewed the style. What yeast did you use?

cheers


----------



## newguy

Tony said:


> Mate that beer looks bloody tops. Do you have a recipe or did ti just apear in the glass  Im planning an altbier soon but never brewed the style. What yeast did you use?



Here's the recipe Tony:

~11.0 gal (42l) finished wort volume, brewed in my HERMS
4.36kg pale 2 row
3.45kg light munich
259g caramel 60
168g biscuit malt
180g German Tettnang pellets (2.3%) mash hopped

Infused with 30l water @ 158F, hit 145F & raised to 148F. Held 148F 60 min, then ramped to 167F & drained. Infused with another 35l water @ 167F and recirculated until mash temp came back up to 167F, then drained.

1.7oz Chinook pellets (11.6%) 90 min
pinch of Irish moss 15 min
Wort chilled via CFC and each carboy got a 30 sec shot of pure O2. Pitched directly onto Wyeast 1007 German Ale yeast cake from a previous batch. Pitched @ 65F.

OG 1.051
FG 1.010

Total of ~34-35 IBU

Fermented @ 64-67F. Sorry about the temperature units, they're what I "brew up" using.

It's a fairly bitter style; I have a recipe for a Northern German Alt that's really good and it's not quite as bitter. Let me know if you want to have that.


----------



## Doc

Sometimes you just have to break out the stein after a hard week at work.
The Yardglass Session Lite. First pour from a new keg of it. Lovely. Almost clear (can't tell from bad photography though).






And yes I only had one stein (of the Lite), then refilled with Cali Common, then IPA, then Dunkelweizen :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## roger mellie

Nelson Centennial CAP. 30% maize.

Thanks to Rossco - cracked my CAP duck. Although I am biased I rate this as the best Pils I have made - just devine - and really simple. 2 weeks G to B - will have a month of CC now but couldn't help applying small dent to keg last night.

Beers

RM


----------



## Ross

roger mellie said:


> Nelson Centennial CAP. 30% maize.
> 
> Thanks to Rossco - cracked my CAP duck. Although I am biased I rate this as the best Pils I have made - just devine - and really simple. 2 weeks G to B - will have a month of CC now but couldn't help applying small dent to keg last night.
> 
> Beers
> 
> RM



My favourite lager style as well - Looks bloody gorgeous RM :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## devo

My European Ale of mystery which was basically intended to be a German Pils but I pitched a Belgian yeast strain by mistake. Eitherway it's turned out to be a pleasant drop.


----------



## warra48

A porter brewed in August last year. The recipe is exactly as in Palmer's book.
Lovely smooth drinking, beautifully balanced with just the right touch of bitterness from the chocolate and black malts.
Dumped onto the yeast cake from an APA brewed with WLP001


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> My European Ale of mystery which was basically intended to be a German Pils but I pitched a Belgian yeast strain by mistake. Eitherway it's turned out to be a pleasant drop.
> 
> View attachment 18502



That would be the PhAT enhancement.  

Looks great Devo.

Warren -


----------



## devo

yes PHAT indeed warren :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

Pacific Jade Blond Ale.

Very happy with this beer. The hops could have been a bit more "bold" as said in their description. I would call them mild or subtle. 

Light spicy hop character sitting just underneath a creamy but light and clean malt character.

Very drinkable, laces the glass all the way down and holds a great tight head.

So much for protein rests killing head retention........ i do one on every brew now.

cheers


----------



## rough60

I'm drinking your LCBA clone Tony, wonderful drop, been kegged only for a couple of days.


----------



## Tony

ITs a nice drop....... this was based loosley on that but more malt and a bit less hops.

glad you like it...... it gets better after about a week in the keg so dont drink it too quick 

cheers


----------



## Tim F

This is a pale ale I made a while ago with about 8% toasted flaked oats. Tastes a little.... interesting but it's getting better with age  It holds a lovely head though!


----------



## rough60

It's the only one on tap tony, so I'll be happy if it lasts the weekend. I also forgot to adjust hop amount to my higher AA hops, so it really has a good punchy hop flavour/aroma.


----------



## Tony

well...... where is your picture?

cheers


----------



## snagler

Heres my "Bubble and Squeak" pilsener made from putting some left overs together. Very sad to have run the keg dry, it was just hitting its straps. I will definately make again but next time will age it


----------



## rough60

He it is tony, can you see the hop fumes coming off it???
Taken on camera phone under halogen light so not the best photos.

Going...going...gone.


----------



## Tony

Yep..... thats what it should do 

Good job old chap  

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Oooo nice lacing Rough!



Found this Malt Shovel raspberry wheat beer in the local bottleo the other day and couldn't resist. Bit disappointing though. <_<


----------



## Tony

Well dont know whats going on

seems you can only edit your posts for 5 minuites after you post............ dane?????????????????????????????

I did add text explaining this was the lacing on my Pacific Jade Blond Ale and the one below was the Sheep Shagger..... still milky form all those hops. Still bloody hoppy too. 6 months in the bottle has dried it out a bit too and the bitterness is more prominet in the finnish.

Pacific Jade Blond Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.60
Anticipated EBC: 8.0
Anticipated IBU: 23.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.0 4.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
30.0 3.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
20.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
4.0 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 17.8 First WH
20.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 5.9 10 min.
50.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
US-05

Mashed in at 2L/KG at 52 deg for 20 min, infused to 64 deg with boiling water for an hour and then infused to 71 for mash out.

proof is in the pudding.

cheers


----------



## barls

here is my belgian experimental


----------



## troydo

bonj's Amarillo and bsaaz bright ale... mm mmmmmm no pic now cause its all gone  well just about


----------



## TidalPete

A recent pic of one of my favourites --- Ambleside ESB, which could well become my 'House' beer.
I know it's the wrong glass but who cares?


Looks like my pic will not upload either. Where are you Dane or Doc?

TP :beer:


----------



## Batz

My house Alt
This time with a twist that I really like,thanks to craftbrewer and a slip up on my part.

"Technically imagination and creativity should
be listed as ingredients"

Even if it's by accident :lol: 





Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Looks great Batz, love the snowy head.
No secrets here mate, what's the twist?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jazman

Belgian golden strong its a bit lighter than pic due to low lighting


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks great Batz, love the snowy head.
> No secrets here mate, what's the twist?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




OK Andrew

I have a old mate here who brews K&K and always will,he does like my keg set up though.
So I convinced him to brew his K&K here,put it into temperature controlled fridge,lager yeast and add craftbrewer sazz liquid hops to the keg.
All went well and I was waiting for the hops from Ross (another story there  ) brew was kegged and in the fridge,hops arrived and were added.I then put his brew on tap at my place for him,the brew was OK for K&K but I was disappointed as I could not taste the sazz hops.
Later I tapped my Alt and was surprised by the unusual taste,sazz! in the wrong keg.I let it sit for a month or more and tried it again,very nice drop indeed.
Not sure what category it falls into or if I would brew it again,but it's a nice beer ATM.

Batz


----------



## schooey

:lol: You gotta love it when screw ups turn out for the better


----------



## Batz

Seeing as we are having a few tonight




My latest ' Far Kin Ale ' another top drop

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> OK Andrew
> 
> I have a old mate here who brews K&K and always will,he does like my keg set up though.
> So I convinced him to brew his K&K here,put it into temperature controlled fridge,lager yeast and add craftbrewer sazz liquid hops to the keg.
> All went well and I was waiting for the hops from Ross (another story there  ) brew was kegged and in the fridge,hops arrived and were added.I then put his brew on tap at my place for him,the brew was OK for K&K but I was disappointed as I could not taste the sazz hops.
> Later I tapped my Alt and was surprised by the unusual taste,sazz! in the wrong keg.I let it sit for a month or more and tried it again,very nice drop indeed.
> Not sure what category it falls into or if I would brew it again,but it's a nice beer ATM.
> 
> Batz



Geez mate, hows this for irony, I am sitting here drinking your Alt recipe but due to ordering the wrong hops I had to use Saaz B for bittering and Halletau Mitt for flavour and aroma.

It's a bloody good drop too!!

Did you convince your mate to go all grain?  

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Geez mate, hows this for irony, I am sitting here drinking your Alt recipe but due to ordering the wrong hops I had to use Saaz B for bittering and Halletau Mitt for flavour and aroma.
> 
> It's a bloody good drop too!!
> 
> Did you convince your mate to go all grain?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew



Never in a million years Andrew
He's happy doing what he does,by the way he thinks temperature control and lager yeast is a waste of time and money. A.G.? Feeding strawberries to pigs !!

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Here's my Alt, just to keep this thread on topic :lol: 

I'll bet he doesn't mind having a few of yours when he's over.





Andrew


----------



## Batz

Looks great Andrew

And my Pilsner on tap ATM




Batz


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> A recent pic of one of my favourites --- Ambleside ESB, which could well become my 'House' beer.
> I know it's the wrong glass but who cares?
> 
> 
> Looks like my pic will not upload either. Where are you Dane or Doc? ----- Fixed!
> 
> TP :beer:






TP :beer:


----------



## hockadays

looks pretty good TP, any chance a look at the recipe??


----------



## KHB

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 18658
> 
> 
> TP :beer:




Thats looks really tasty


----------



## snagler

Its so good it gets its own seat :lol:


----------



## bindi

Bock with that Pilsner (Weyermann) taste some don't like :huh: me I love It, not as dark as the photo though.
Very nice.

Edit: it was raining and almost dark when the shot was taken.


----------



## drsmurto

From the house winter beer thread....

A dodgy phone pic of my Landlord - who says you cant get a good head on a beer without wheat or carapils  

Carbed nice and low like it should be!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Batz said:


> Looks great Andrew
> 
> And my Pilsner on tap ATM
> 
> View attachment 18632
> 
> 
> Batz



How ironic with that poster in the background Batz :lol: !

Nice looking beer all the same!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> How ironic with that poster in the background Batz :lol: !
> 
> Nice looking beer all the same!
> 
> C&B
> TDA




It a Pilsner not a lager,believe me you can taste it.......I tried but it didn't help hey ?  

Batz


----------



## schooey

This is the first glass out of the keg of my "I'm Thirsty Ale" that I posted the recipe for the other week. It's only been carbing up for 3 days at 100 kPa, so needs a bit longer, but I'm pretty happy thus far. Loving the POR...




Hopefully that haze will drop out with a bit more settling time.




I was thirsty, so the first mouthfull was a biggun...


----------



## Barramundi

Jamieson Pale Ale from Jamieson in victoria , not a bad drop ...

sorry bout the pour quality of the pic taken on my phone in bad lighting ...

followed by a jamieson raspberry ale ,then a brown ale to wipe out my high country sample pack ...


----------



## Fourstar

No pictures i took do it justice!

Brewed an Irish red ale. she has a really dark ruby hue to it. only viewable next to light unless in the sun. all lighting is too poor in my place to pick it up! recipe in the the DB "Irish Red Robin"


----------



## winkle

Partly thanks to Jye posting a Jamil recipe awhile back  
I've now got a pretty good weizen-bock, 7.5% just in time for cooler weather (for Brisbane)
View attachment 18753


And a Bush 12, to wash it down.
Just the thing for removing those troublesome brain cells, and the ability to
walk & talk :icon_drunk: 
View attachment 18754


----------



## Muggus

winkle said:


> Partly thanks to Jye posting a Jamil recipe awhile back
> I've now got a pretty good weizen-bock, 7.5% just in time for cooler weather (for Brisbane)
> View attachment 18753


Oh man! That weizenbock looks fantastic. Such a nice tight head! Certainly the right weather for it too!


----------



## Tony

Poured a glass of Pacific Jade Blond Ale This arvo after a big day mowing lawns ect.

It looked so good and tasted so good i thought id post a picture.

Liquid Gold!!!!!!!!!!

cheers


----------



## cliffo

Tony said:


> Poured a glass of Pacific Jade Blond Ale This arvo after a big day mowing lawns ect.
> 
> It looked so good and tasted so good i thought id post a picture.
> 
> Liquid Gold!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cheers



Tempted to make that picture my wallpaper on my laptop...looks that good!!!


----------



## rough60

Have you got the recipe for the Pacific Jade in the DB Tony?


----------



## Tony

Hang on........ i will go get one for inspiration and do it now.

cheers


----------



## the_purple_dragon

Wow, they all look absolutely awesome. Which makes it that much harder to wait for my first brews to condition. I swear I can hear them calling me in the middle of the night. I will certainly posting a pic for all to see.

Patience grasshopper..........


----------



## Sprungmonkey

My first 2 beers using my new keg setup.

Chilli Ginger Beer


Vanilla Chocolate Porter


----------



## Dave86

Sprungmonkey said:


> My first 2 beers using my new keg setup.
> 
> Chilli Ginger Beer
> 
> 
> Vanilla Chocolate Porter



Looking good! At 8:30 in the morning? :blink:


----------



## sponge

Hey sprungmonkey, they look delish. Any chance i could have a geezer at the chili GB recipe? I was keen at making one for me and my dad very soon.


Cheers, Sponge


----------



## Sprungmonkey

Dave86 said:


> Looking good! At 8:30 in the morning? :blink:




Unfortuantely im at work. These were from the weekend.

Sponge - I get the recipe for ya tomorrow. It was just an k&k extract brew. Im not doing AG yet but hope soon.


----------



## Jye

A fresh bottle of Franziskaner direct from Germany :chug: 

Its been a tough day :lol:


----------



## The Mick

One very hoppy IPA !


----------



## the_fuzz

Jye said:


> A fresh bottle of Franziskaner direct from Germany :chug:
> 
> Its been a tough day :lol:
> 
> View attachment 18894




My favourite beer in my favourite glass - you lucky bugga


----------



## drsmurto

Yet another crappy phone pic of my newest beer - Warrens 'Just a trickle' Dark Mild.


----------



## therook

Here are 3 beers I'm drinking at the moment or just finished

1. Warrens " Y Front APA " this was a lovely beer but the pic doesn't do it justice, it was no where near this cloudy




2. Cream Ale 2....Great easy drinking beer which my mega swill mates enjoy




3. Dunkel Weizen......My first attempt at this style and am really enjoying it.




Rook :beerbang:


----------



## kabooby

Inspired after the Saturday visit to the Belgian beer cafe, I opened a bottle of my Belgian Dubbel. After 6 months in the bottle it is getting better. This pic was taken 5 mins after it had been poored and it still had a tight creamy head. Lovely :chug: 




Kabooby


----------



## Mantis

You guys should be in the wankers thread. And with good reason. I"m impressed
Coopers ales for me, while the brews condition


----------



## Adamt

Here's my idea of being artistic....?

Hopgasm IIPA


----------



## kram

Adamt said:


> Here's my idea of being artistic....?


I think you're being more artistic with the laptop and keyboard combo in the background. Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## Adamt

Yes you are.. it's a Logitech Alto. It's a proper keyboard attached to a stand for the laptop; easier to type, no hunching over to see the laptop screen, better ventilation for the laptop and the stand folds over to about 3-4cm thick. Handy.

The beer is nice too


----------



## devo

therook said:


> Here are 3 beers I'm drinking at the moment or just finished
> 
> 1. Warrens " Y Front APA " this was a lovely beer but the pic doesn't do it justice, it was no where near this cloudy
> 
> 
> 2. Cream Ale 2....Great easy drinking beer which my mega swill mates enjoy
> 
> 
> 3. Dunkel Weizen......My first attempt at this style and am really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> Rook :beerbang:



Looking fantastic rook!! Hey we are over due to hook up for another portland jaunt.


----------



## Thunderlips

Dave86 said:


> Looking good! At 8:30 in the morning? :blink:


Nothing would be unusual about that at all.
We've already had the thread about nightshift workers


----------



## rough60

This is a vienna ale, supposed to be a lager, but didn't have any lager yeast! Fermented 19deg.


----------



## Batz

rough60 said:


> This is a vienna ale, supposed to be a lager, but didn't have any lager yeast! Fermented 19deg.




It's an Oktoberfest then  

Batz


----------



## rough60

I thought oktoberfest was a lager? could be wrong, haven't made one.
I was thinking a northern german alt, but it was not an alt yeast and about 50% vienna malt, which is a bit much according to beer smith.


----------



## rough60

The vienna malt was home roasted, so it probably doesn't have the proper vienna characteristics, but tastes mighty fine on the sunny sydney sunday.


----------



## warrenlw63

Willamette Sparkling Ale. Going down well. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## bonj

Santa Maria Pale Ale





Amarillo/B Saaz Bright Ale


----------



## Tony

Bonj said:


> Amarillo/B Saaz Bright Ale



Did it smell like passionfruit in secondary mate?

I loved that beer......... will have to do it again some day........... so many hop combos, so little time.

cheers


----------



## lagers44

This is an Oktoberfest ! Malty , dry and balanced. Not happy with Saflager 34/70 though abit to doughy.
:lol: 
Lagers


----------



## Prawned

Here is my first AG, wanted to keep it simple so done Aaron's Best out of the recipe db, come out very nice. trying to brew once a week to get all the kegs full (only have 3 atm) but they seem to empty rather fast!


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> Willamette Sparkling Ale. Going down well. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Warren -




Thats a fine looking beer there Wazza, how did you get it so clear?

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Thats a fine looking beer there Wazza, how did you get it so clear?
> 
> Rook



Sachet o'jelly. B) 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto

Another dodgy phone pic but really enjoyed this one last night. You lot have been on about it so when i discovered it i had to buy it. Also picked up a youngs double choc stout and a theakstons old peculier.

The Ruddles is a sensational beer, wow! Will be buying this one again and have fingers crossed some Bramling Cross makes it way down under!

I just wish i hadnt told anyone about the shop with the landlord cos you bastards emtpied the store! Grrrrrrr. The 2 bottles i had were both oxidised to buggery (from a well respected pub) and tasted like wet cardboard and raisons.


----------



## KoNG

hmmm, Thats the new ruddles bottle and labeling....
NOT a fan of it...  that said, it didnt seem to change the contents flavour.

Still vote ONE, for the old wide mouth, ring pull type thingy of yesteryear :super:


----------



## Muggus

DrSmurto said:


> The Ruddles is a sensational beer, wow! Will be buying this one again and have fingers crossed some Bramling Cross makes it way down under!
> 
> I just wish i hadnt told anyone about the shop with the landlord cos you bastards emtpied the store! Grrrrrrr. The 2 bottles i had were both oxidised to buggery (from a well respected pub) and tasted like wet cardboard and raisons.


Ruddles is a fantastic beer. Was privledged enough to have one from the cask in London recently, really fresh and flavoursome. 
Bramblings X are well worthwhile getting your hands on. Recently made an English style bitter with nothing but BX and it came out excellent.


----------



## Lukes

Pacific Gem Hop Burst Ale.



Inspired and very similar to TDA's recipe but not as bitter ( just +20 IBU)

A bit cloudy as it was getting towards the end of the keg / marris otter with no 50 step / Hops all after 30 min  .

Another great Kiwi hop that I will order and brew with again!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Lukes said:


> Pacific Gem Hop Burst Ale.
> View attachment 19001
> 
> 
> Inspired and very similar to TDA's recipe but not as bitter ( just +20 IBU)
> 
> A bit cloudy as it was getting towards the end of the keg / marris otter with no 50 step / Hops all after 30 min  .
> 
> Another great Kiwi hop that I will order and brew with again!



:beer: 
Nice one Lukes. How do you find the flavour of the Pacific Gem?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Lukes

TDA,
Very impressed.
I mashed the pale ale quite warm and the Pacific Gem worked well with the sweetness of the malt.
I think it would also make a great bittering hop for most English styles but in an American style hop monster it may take some time to tame.

- Luke


----------



## bconnery

B Saaz German Pilsner. Took a while to clear, even with the cow's hoof but getting there now...


----------



## bconnery

Brown Porter. 
Had trouble capturing the ruby tinge underneath the black. Hints on how to do that camera people? 
Maybe if I had had more natural light to work with...

Tasting very nice too...


----------



## Batz

You need light behind the glass,defiantly not a dark brick wall.
Looks a nice drop to me anyway.

Batz


----------



## bulp

My First AG brewed beer first King brown Hefeweizen (thanks Screwtop) Bulk primed just 4 days ago and drinkin the bastard right now well carbed and Tart ohhh yeah baby




its actually a lot lighter in color than in the photo (diesel fitter not photographer) 

Your a wheat fan aren't you Batz :lol:


----------



## Peter Wadey

bconnery said:


> Brown Porter.
> Had trouble capturing the ruby tinge underneath the black. Hints on how to do that camera people?
> Maybe if I had had more natural light to work with...
> 
> Tasting very nice too...



Ben,
Yours wet my appetite so much when I got home I poured something of the same style.
Here's a couple of crude examples of what Batz was talking about re lighting.
Excuse the useless autofocus.

Pete


----------



## bonj

Tony said:


> Did it smell like passionfruit in secondary mate?
> 
> I loved that beer......... will have to do it again some day........... so many hop combos, so little time.
> 
> cheers


So many different aromas... hard to remember. This one was probably more of a passionfruit/grapefruit mix... different season amarillo probably 
Beautiful beer though.

The Santa Maria Pale Ale was a combination of Simcoe, Amarillo, Columbus, and (NZ) Cascade. Also a ripper.


----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> Ben,
> Yours wet my appetite so much when I got home I poured something of the same style.
> Here's a couple of crude examples of what Batz was talking about re lighting.
> Excuse the useless autofocus.
> 
> Pete
> View attachment 19076
> View attachment 19078



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Any chance of the recipe Pete?

Warren -


----------



## bconnery

Peter Wadey said:


> Ben,
> Yours wet my appetite so much when I got home I poured something of the same style.
> Here's a couple of crude examples of what Batz was talking about re lighting.
> Excuse the useless autofocus.
> 
> Pete


I had trouble with the autofocus on the porter as well...
I thought natural light might be the answer but it was late in the day...

Next time I'll drink one earlier


----------



## Peter Wadey

warrenlw63 said:


> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Any chance of the recipe Pete?
> 
> Warren -



See PM


----------



## bconnery

English Brown Ale


----------



## reVoxAHB

devo's APA hop fantastic. FWH'd with 30% finishing cas flower, bittered centennial, amarillo in aroma, cas finishing. dry hopped with cas flowers in secondary to [email protected] for an additional 10 days. 

packs a hop wallup










cheers,
reVox


----------



## NickB

Summer ale... Kegged 10 days ago with gelatin and clear as a bell tonight.... apologies for the shitty photo!

View attachment 19096



Cheers!


----------



## Screwtop

bulp's very first AG

OMG have a look at it. A fantastic North German Weizen, clovey, fresh and highly carbonated. It looked great served in my Erdinger glass.

Enjoyed by all here for Mothers Day lunch Brett, what a top effort.


Better call Dave, drink em before they explode :lol:


----------



## NickB

Wow, that looks fantastic..... How am I supposed to work with that staring me in the face.... Well done Bulp (and Screwy for the mentorship...)
Cheers


----------



## bulp

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 19110
> 
> 
> bulp's very first AG
> 
> OMG have a look at it. A fantastic North German Weizen, clovey, fresh and highly carbonated. It looked great served in my Erdinger glass.
> 
> Enjoyed by all here for Mothers Day lunch Brett, what a top effort.
> 
> 
> Better call Dave, drink em before they explode :lol:



Thanks Screwtop i thought you'd like it, wouldn't of happened without your generosity and guidance mate :beer: me and the misses sat outside yesterday arvo and polished off a few king browns of it, nothing like it mate what a beer. MMMMMMM SNPA next can't wait. By the way Mike that english special i tried yesterday ooohhhhh baby. So many beers and only one liver :chug:


----------



## Prawned

AG#2 - Skunk fart ale. Was a bit hard to drink after 1 week in the keg, but it has been there for 2 now and its tasting alot better.


----------



## ham2k

My Oktoberfest with S189 yeast - Pearle for bittering, Saaz for flavour/aroma. A few mistakes with this one but still very drinkable.


----------



## bulp

reVox said:


> devo's APA hop fantastic. FWH'd with 30% finishing cas flower, bittered centennial, amarillo in aroma, cas finishing. dry hopped with cas flowers in secondary to [email protected] for an additional 10 days.
> 
> packs a hop wallup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> reVox



Revox geez you gave me a woody with this piccy and descript mate that looks and sounds bloody sensational i can almost taste them hops from ere well done. Beer pornography at its best ! The wife just doesn't understand :icon_drool2:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Smoked Ale, and if any of you are wondering, I do not take photos for a living :lol: !


----------



## kabooby

ham2k said:


> My Oktoberfest with S189 yeast - Pearle for bittering, Saaz for flavour/aroma. A few mistakes with this one but still very drinkable.
> 
> View attachment 19115



Nice one Ham2k.

Looks nice. Was it filtered?

Kabooby


----------



## Sprungmonkey

bulp said:


> Revox geez you gave me a woody with this piccy and descript mate that looks and sounds bloody sensational i can almost taste them hops from ere well done. Beer pornography at its best ! The wife just doesn't understand :icon_drool2:




I would have to agree.... nice .... creaming my pants...


----------



## ham2k

kabooby said:


> Nice one Ham2k.
> 
> Looks nice. Was it filtered?
> 
> Kabooby



No, I don't filter ATM. Just carefully poured.


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Smoked Ale, and if any of you are wondering, I do not take photos for a living :lol: !



Yes, yes... now come down off what looks like the roof before you hurt yourself!  

(Beer looks the goods)

Warren -


----------



## bconnery

ham2k said:


> My Oktoberfest with S189 yeast - Pearle for bittering, Saaz for flavour/aroma. A few mistakes with this one but still very drinkable.
> 
> View attachment 19115


Any chance of the recipe to add to the long long list? 
Looks very tasty!!


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> Any chance of the recipe to add to the long long list?
> Looks very tasty!!



I wouldn't mind the recipe either if it's not a family secret?  Looks the beez neez. Great colour.

TP :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63

Sticklebract Bitter... Nice enough beer though the hop isn't as overwhelming as I thought it would be. :mellow: 

Warren -


----------



## ham2k

TidalPete said:


> I wouldn't mind the recipe either if it's not a family secret?  Looks the beez neez. Great colour.
> 
> TP :beer:



Sure i can post the recipe... but it was my first go at this style.

23 litres
4.5kg Vienna
0.5kg Light Munich
0.5kg Dark Munich
70% efficiency

28g Pearle (7.2%) 45 min
21g Saaz (2.5%) 30 min
21g Saaz (2.5%) 15 min
26IBU

Irish Moss @ 10

Mashed at 65

S189 yeast

My big mistake was throwing in some extra JW Amber Malt (0.5kg) someone had given me. I thought it would be benign and just add to OG and colour but from what i now understand it adds a fair bit of its own flavour. 

Looking forward to giving this recipe another good go with some liquid yeast - such as Wyeast 2206 or Whitelabs 820.


----------



## TidalPete

ham2k said:


> Sure i can post the recipe... but it was my first go at this style.
> 
> 23 litres
> 4.5kg Vienna
> 0.5kg Light Munich
> 0.5kg Dark Munich
> 70% efficiency
> 
> 28g Pearle (7.2%) 45 min
> 21g Saaz (2.5%) 30 min
> 21g Saaz (2.5%) 15 min
> 26IBU
> 
> Irish Moss @ 10
> 
> Mashed at 65
> 
> S189 yeast
> 
> My big mistake was throwing in some extra JW Amber Malt (0.5kg) someone had given me. I thought it would be benign and just add to OG and colour but from what i now understand it adds a fair bit of its own flavour.
> 
> Looking forward to giving this recipe another good go with some liquid yeast - such as Wyeast 2206 or Whitelabs 820.



ham2k,

On behalf of bconnery, myself, (And, I suspect, quite a few others) thank you very much. :icon_cheers: 
Will give this a go with 180g Amber & no Munich 2 (Got none anyway  ) next week.

TP :beer:


----------



## matti

my English Dark not so ordinary bitter....
photo taken 20 minutes after pour.
still holding it now 35 minutes after and head holding strong.
Partials can't find recipe but loads of hops Target, Goldings and Fuggles.
around 46 IBU at least.
Late hops still grassy for the trueistsView attachment 19172

View attachment 19173


Last day of holidays 4me


----------



## Tony

ham2k said:


> Sure i can post the recipe... but it was my first go at this style.
> 
> 23 litres
> 4.5kg Vienna
> 0.5kg Light Munich
> 0.5kg Dark Munich
> 70% efficiency
> 
> 28g Pearle (7.2%) 45 min
> 21g Saaz (2.5%) 30 min
> 21g Saaz (2.5%) 15 min
> 26IBU
> 
> Irish Moss @ 10
> 
> Mashed at 65
> 
> S189 yeast
> 
> My big mistake was throwing in some extra JW Amber Malt (0.5kg) someone had given me. I thought it would be benign and just add to OG and colour but from what i now understand it adds a fair bit of its own flavour.
> 
> Looking forward to giving this recipe another good go with some liquid yeast - such as Wyeast 2206 or Whitelabs 820.



Recipe looks tops. I made the mistake of adding amber malt to a lager for colour when i was starting out and never did it again.

As for yeast.......... try the WLP 833 german Bock!

ITs a fantastic yeast.

I have used it many times. Been trying some different ones latly but will be going back to it for my next round of malty german lagers.

cheers


----------



## kabooby

matti said:


> my English Dark not so ordinary bitter....
> photo taken 20 minutes after pour.
> still holding it now 35 minutes after and head holding strong.
> Partials can't find recipe but loads of hops Target, Goldings and Fuggles.
> around 46 IBU at least.
> Late hops still grassy for the trueistsView attachment 19172
> 
> View attachment 19173
> 
> 
> Last day of holidays 4me



Nice one Matty. Looks tasty :chug:


----------



## kabooby

I made my Bock with the WLP833 and think its great. I will be using it a lot more in the future

Kabooby


----------



## OzBeer_MD

just enjoying a 7.4% special bitter ale after winning 5 - 2 at indoor soccer tonight.



This has been in the Keg since January, getting quite good now.




MD

EDIT: Must dust that keyboard


----------



## Jye

American 'Premium' Lager


----------



## Paul H

Doesn't look very clear!


----------



## Paul H

Jye said:


> American 'Premium' Lager
> 
> View attachment 19196



I konw this bloke who has this really good method of clearing beers with Gelatin, do you want his contact details???????


----------



## Jye

Paul H said:


> I konw this bloke who has this really good method of clearing beers with Gelatin, do you want his contact details???????



Im not going to put that shit in my beer!  














bad pic


----------



## geoff_tewierik

That's just harsh Paul, I was going to ask how much corn syrup and rice was in the recipe for it.


----------



## yardy

reVox said:


> devo's APA hop fantastic. FWH'd with 30% finishing cas flower, bittered centennial, amarillo in aroma, cas finishing. dry hopped with cas flowers in secondary to [email protected] for an additional 10 days.
> 
> packs a hop wallup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> reVox




nice shot vox, you missed your calling  

cheers
yard


----------



## staggalee

The bricklayer needs a bit of a tuneup  

stagga.


----------



## eric8

reVox said:


> devo's APA hop fantastic. FWH'd with 30% finishing cas flower, bittered centennial, amarillo in aroma, cas finishing. dry hopped with cas flowers in secondary to [email protected] for an additional 10 days.
> 
> packs a hop wallup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> reVox



reVox

that looks so tasty!!! Must be the "ghetto ball". :lol: 

eric


----------



## Tony

nothing a bit of render wouldnt hide.

great looking beer though


----------



## ham2k

Finally had the Harpoon IPA my brother brought back from the states. Nice.


----------



## roger mellie

yardy said:


> nice shot vox, you missed your calling
> 
> cheers
> yard



As a phototograper?

or a bodgit and leggit bricky?

RM


----------



## reVoxAHB

yardy said:


> nice shot vox, you missed your calling
> 
> cheers
> yard



hehe. thanks guys. funny i've received heaps of great feedback on this photo. cheers all.

i borrowed a coupler from devo which i'll be returning soon - will send some bottles of this beer his way for review :chug: 

yeah, that brickwork's pretty sweet.. eh? home sweet home. 

reVox


----------



## Jye

geoff_tewierik said:


> That's just harsh Paul, I was going to ask how much corn syrup and rice was in the recipe for it.



3.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 75.0 % 
1.20 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 25.0 % 
35.00 gm Cluster [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Mt. Hood [4.20%] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs S-189 - Swiss Lager Yeast-Lager


----------



## winkle

Just cracked the new keg of Devos Green Bullet Ale.
Slight amount of haze, but I can live with it.
View attachment 19200


Too damm easy to drink :icon_drunk:


----------



## Prawned

Looks great Winkle, ive got 23ltrs of that almost ready for the keg.. looking forward to it


----------



## bulp

A beautiful little Hefeweizen brewed on Screwtops Rig , enjoyed after my daughters 6th birthday party full of squealling six year old girls , Beer drinking points well and trully earned.



P.s GO BLUES and i know its a pilsner glass


----------



## warrenlw63

winkle said:


> Just cracked the new keg of Devos Green Bullet Ale.
> Slight amount of haze, but I can live with it.
> View attachment 19200
> 
> 
> Too damm easy to drink :icon_drunk:



Hey winkle did you go crazy with the dry hops? Sampled a bottle of it myself (courtesy of the devious one). The dry hopped character is what sold me (or rather blew me away).

Top of my summer "to-do" list.  

Warren -


----------



## winkle

I was a bit of a wuss, only 10gm and I lose a bit of the late addition since I no-chill. Still bloody nice and a real sessional (think I drank about 4litres last night) but I'll up the dry hop to 20gm next one :icon_cheers:


----------



## bindi

1st :"Blow it out your Rum and Raisin" 250g block of Rum and Raisin chocolate in the boil, does not effect the head but boy can you taste it.
Nice.
2nd:"Flatulent Bastard" Bock, not as dark as the photo and as clear as, BUT, I am bored with lager styles for the time being, so back to.......You guys know what.


----------



## Tony

They both look great mate............ which one is which? was the dark the one the bock ot the one with the choc in it.

How long did you boil the choc for?

cheers


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> They both look great mate




can't argue, nice looking drops B) 


yeah, how long did you boil the choc ?

cheers
yard


----------



## Peter Wadey

English Strong on a cool Autumn afternoon.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## warrenlw63

bindi said:


> 1st :"Blow it out your Rum and Raisin" 250g block of Rum and Raisin chocolate in the boil, does not effect the head but boy can you taste it.
> Nice.
> 2nd:"Flatulent Bastard" Bock, not as dark as the photo and as clear as, BUT, I am bored with lager styles for the time being, so back to.......You guys know what.



Dunno about chocolate but its given me half a bar. B) 

Warren -


----------



## therook

Jye said:


> 3.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 75.0 %
> 1.20 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 25.0 %
> 35.00 gm Cluster [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.9 IBU
> 10.00 gm Mt. Hood [4.20%] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU
> 1 Pkgs S-189 - Swiss Lager Yeast-Lager




I'd be real interested how this one turns out Jye, keep us posted

Thats a hell of a lot of flaked rice

Rook


----------



## Prawned

Here is my aussie old, made with a recipe that pocket beers gave me  still pretty fresh, but tasting great.









3.15 kg Pale Malt, Ale Grain 78.75 %
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L Grain 6.25 %
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt Grain 6.25 %
0.25 kg Wheat Malt Grain 6.25 %
0.10 kg Roasted Barley Grain 2.50 %
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.4 IBU
15.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU
15.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
1 Pkgs SafAle (DCL Yeast US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bindi

Tony said:


> They both look great mate............ which one is which? was the dark the one the bock ot the one with the choc in it.
> 
> How long did you boil the choc for?
> 
> cheers



Tony, I pre boiled the chocolate on the stove with a little water so I could strain the raisins out, as for the boil I can't remember  . and the darker one has the choc.




warrenlw63 said:


> Dunno about chocolate but its given me half a bar. B)
> 
> Warren -




Warren, you are "one sick puppy"  but we love you.


----------



## Jye

therook said:


> I'd be real interested how this one turns out Jye, keep us posted
> 
> Thats a hell of a lot of flaked rice
> 
> Rook



Its probable a lot for the premium sub style but is common for the American lager style. There is a pic back in post 488 and I quite like it as a thirst quencher... very dry, crisp and tasteless... perfect


----------



## rough60

Grolsch clone, a tiny bit darker and not quite enough aroma hops.
Very quaffable though.
Bad phone cam pic.


----------



## kabooby

Is there hop aroma in Grolsch :huh: 

Beer looks good though

Kabooby


----------



## oldbugman

kabooby said:


> Is there hop aroma in Grolsch :huh:
> 
> Beer looks good though
> 
> Kabooby



+1
:lol:


----------



## rough60

Yeah, this beer has absolutely zip aroma, and very little flavour, bittering is good, so may just back the bittering addition back a bit increase 30min addition (double) and add 1/2 as much more 10 min addition, would be a bit closer.


----------



## Bugglz

Just a muntons yorkshire bitter can with a bit of crystal and choc grain and with two fuggles plugs and a handful of oak chips chucked into the secondary. Got a bit of bite to her  .


----------



## Muggus

Something a bit different today...pics of old and VERY new.

First off, my '05 Belgian Chocolate Ale.
Aged very well; holds a perfect head, velvet-like texture and excellent flavour packed full of dried fruit.



The second...well it doesn't look like much*, but it tastes a treat.
This is a combination of the last 200ml of the Lowenbrau I was drinking whilst bottling an all-Challenger IPA, combined with the dregs of the beer itself. Fantastically hoppy, besides the odd chunk.  



*Note the inch thick layer of hops on the bottom of the glass!


----------



## Tony

It was wednesday night. I hate having to get up while i watch NSW kick arse in the State of Origin so its a tradition for me to pour one of these each half.

not the best pic ofthe beer. I will try and take a better one tomorrow and post it.

bloody nice though. All weyermann pils with about 5% carahell. Hallertau hops for a 45 min bittering addition and a bit at the end. 

clean, crisp, bitter and malty at the same time. very nice.

cheers


----------



## Tony

This is a stout i brewed recently. 1.064 and about 50 IBU.

made with MO..... pale choc, black malt and some roasted wheat from memory.

Its very easy to drink. No real astringancy from dark malts, medium boddied, and the bitterness is accentuated by the roast character. It goes "bing" in your mouth which is very refreshing. Iths beer is as easy to drink as a schooner of new but has lots of flavour.

Im very happy with it.

mashed it cool and firmented it with the low attenuating 1469 TTL yeast and it works great!

all this and its been in the bottle a week!

Im thinking of putting this in the NSW case swap. MAy even blow some hop myths out of the drip tray for some people!

cheers


----------



## Mantis

Muggus said:


> Something a bit different today...pics of old and VERY new.
> 
> First off, my '05 Belgian Chocolate Ale.
> Aged very well; holds a perfect head, velvet-like texture and excellent flavour packed full of dried fruit.
> View attachment 19321
> 
> 
> The second...well it doesn't look like much*, but it tastes a treat.
> This is a combination of the last 200ml of the Lowenbrau I was drinking whilst bottling an all-Challenger IPA, combined with the dregs of the beer itself. Fantastically hoppy, besides the odd chunk.
> View attachment 19320
> 
> 
> *Note the inch thick layer of hops on the bottom of the glass!



Theres a meal in every glass there eh. 
Me, I am drinking a Coopers Wheat kit that I upped the LDME from 500g to 1kg and added 10g Saaz for 5 mins of boil. Its a bloody ripper, and the wife likes it and wants me to make more. I would post a pic but havent quite figured out how yet.


----------



## Mantis

I'll have a go. Had to have a mouthfull before I got the camera sorted eh



Go Cats, even after last nights thingo


----------



## Tony

here is a better pic of my german pils as i clean out the brew rig.

it was a fight to keep the frost off the glass when taking the photo. nice and cold!

cheers


----------



## Stuster

Tony said:


> the low attenuating 1469 TTL yeast
> 
> MAy even blow some hop myths out of the drip tray for some people!



Did you get low attenuation from that yeast? I've found it's pretty attenuative, with around 80% mainly.


----------



## Tony

Its suposed to be ............ its rated at 69 to 73% attenuation isnt it?

I did actually get well attenuated beers with it around the 76% mark. Depends on the mash i guess.

i found it goes like a rocket and then slows right down at the end and putts away slowly on the last 6 to 8 points.

When i racked to secondary h34r: (ducks for cover) and left it there for a week, it finnished off and settled out very nicly.

cheers


----------



## Stuster

Tony said:


> When i racked to secondary



And that's where you made your fatal mistake. :icon_cheers: :lol: 

I know it's rated at that by wyeast, just hasn't been my experience (and from memory what others posted when we first got that yeast in the bulk buy kirem organised).


----------



## Tony

well its a bloody tops yeast.

Ive been brewing on it, racking off once done and dumping another cube on it strait away. the 4th batch is going on it tonight.

I got 91% attenuation from US-05 once........ definatly depends on mash and firmentation conditions. I did mash a bit warmer than i usually do...... around the 66 to 67 mark.

Im loving the yeast though.

cheers


----------



## Stuster

Totally agree, Tony. It's a very strong fermenter as well. It was chugging away at around 15C without any issues at all which is not what all English ale yeasts do. I've got it lined up for an ESB next and hope it'll be fine with the cooler weather. If not, I can always bring it inside. From your good reports I'm also very tempted to give it a go in a dark beer, possibly a porter. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bindi

Easter Ale, made well......Easter <_< 

5.47 k Grain [Pale Malt, Maris Otter, Roasted Barley]
Northern Brewer
Tettnang
Hallertauer

Pommie yeast, 5.8%
Nice.


----------



## Tony

Hop Challenged Porter

not as well aged as Bindi's effort but a good 5 days in the bottle and very drinkable.

Smooth creamy roast, slight sweetness thats quickly devoured by a bold bitterness. Quite refreshing actually.

This is going to develop into something special over the comming months of cool weather!

cheers

Edit: I have another bottle to try for next weekend. I will get a back lit pic of the ruby.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Here is a better snap of the Smoked Ale that I posted a few couple of weeks ago.
Nice smokey flavour but would up the smoked malt next time.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Nightcap!  

Baltic Porter from Poland, 9%. Smooth, sweet, malty and slightly roasty. In a word, gorgeous!


----------



## Peter Wadey

Stuster said:


> Totally agree, Tony. It's a very strong fermenter as well. It was chugging away at around 15C without any issues at all which is not what all English ale yeasts do. I've got it lined up for an ESB next and hope it'll be fine with the cooler weather. If not, I can always bring it inside. From your good reports I'm also very tempted to give it a go in a dark beer, possibly a porter. :icon_drool2:



Hi Stuster,
Re: Wyeast VSS 1469 West Yorkshire in dark beers
If you want to try it in a darker beer, why not a Mild?
It won't disguise the yeast char. as much as a Porter.

Peter


----------



## Stuster

Another good idea, Peter. If only I had enough time to brew all the beers I'd like to. :angry:


----------



## roger mellie

In my considered opinion - the best beer I have made to date - I'm only up to AG 30 (ish). I know I am biased but this is the biggest beer I have made and I was concerned that the higher IBU's would throw the whole thing out of balance. I was wrong - everything seemed to scale up in balance - heavy Simcoe characters initially - then malt - no alcohol heat - impressive length of spice and floral flavours. The 2nd beer that I have made that instantly made the - 'will brew another one of these' list.

The good thing is that (despite its impressive length) SWMABO doesnt like dark beers :beerbang: all the more 4 me.

Sorry about the crap photo - doesnt do the beer justice.

RM

Edit - its an APA - 65IBU's 6.4%ABV


----------



## devo

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Nightcap!
> 
> Baltic Porter from Poland, 9%. Smooth, sweet, malty and slightly roasty. In a word, gorgeous!



I'm a bit of a BROK fan myself ARAB...The Polish know how to make a fine drop.


----------



## Doogiechap

You can't go talking up a beer like that without sharing the recipe....  
 
Cheers
Doug



roger mellie said:


> In my considered opinion - the best beer I have made to date - I'm only up to AG 30 (ish). I know I am biased but this is the biggest beer I have made and I was concerned that the higher IBU's would throw the whole thing out of balance. I was wrong - everything seemed to scale up in balance - heavy Simcoe characters initially - then malt - no alcohol heat - impressive length of spice and floral flavours. The 2nd beer that I have made that instantly made the - 'will brew another one of these' list.
> 
> The good thing is that (despite its impressive length) SWMABO doesnt like dark beers :beerbang: all the more 4 me.
> 
> Sorry about the crap photo - doesnt do the beer justice.
> 
> RM
> 
> Edit - its an APA - 65IBU's 6.4%ABV
> 
> View attachment 19354


----------



## roger mellie

Doogiechap said:


> You can't go talking up a beer like that without sharing the recipe....
> 
> Cheers
> Doug



Indeed - adding it to the recipe section right now - all apologies to Rossco - whose recipe's I plagiarise with abandon.

RM


----------



## devo

My IPA (the big hopper) which I've become quite smitten with :wub:


----------



## roger mellie

devo said:


> View attachment 19404
> 
> 
> My IPA (the big hopper) which I've become quite smitten with :wub:



Looks the goods Devo - recipe?

RM


----------



## reVoxAHB

roger mellie said:


> Looks the goods Devo - recipe?
> 
> RM



it's here.

and it looks great, devo :icon_cheers: 

reVox


----------



## TidalPete

Here is my interpretation of Chad's award winning '07 Wit.
Many thanks Chad for this great recipe which, I hope, will give me a bit of a starter on my journey to produce a world beating Wit similar to yours. :super: :super: 



TP :beer:


----------



## browndog

Great looking beer Pete, make sure the one you bring to Ross place in the morning is nice and cold.  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> View attachment 19404
> 
> 
> My IPA (the big hopper) which I've become quite smitten with :wub:



The Big Hopper. Does it have "Chantilly Lace" ??  

Warren -


----------



## devo

reVox said:


> it's here.
> 
> and it looks great, devo :icon_cheers:
> 
> reVox



I thinking of upping the late addition hops just a touch as well as making a double batch.


----------



## reVoxAHB

devo said:


> I thinking of upping the late addition hops just a touch as well as making a double batch.



 . Any FWH? btw, love the, "and I have the vomit to prove it."


----------



## devo

I stumbled across this today when I was out grocery shopping.


----------



## gap

My London Pride attempt straight from the Beer Engine.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Ross

gap said:


> View attachment 19417
> 
> 
> My London Pride attempt straight from the Beer Engine.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme



dead envious :icon_drool2: 

cheers ross


----------



## Frank

roger mellie said:


> In my considered opinion - the best beer I have made to date - I'm only up to AG 30 (ish). I know I am biased but this is the biggest beer I have made and I was concerned that the higher IBU's would throw the whole thing out of balance. I was wrong - everything seemed to scale up in balance - heavy Simcoe characters initially - then malt - no alcohol heat - impressive length of spice and floral flavours. The 2nd beer that I have made that instantly made the - 'will brew another one of these' list.
> 
> The good thing is that (despite its impressive length) SWMABO doesnt like dark beers :beerbang: all the more 4 me.
> 
> Sorry about the crap photo - doesnt do the beer justice.
> 
> RM
> 
> Edit - its an APA - 65IBU's 6.4%ABV
> 
> View attachment 19354



Rog
Is this the "Chesney Battersby-Brown's American Pale Ale by roger mellie" on the Recipe DB.
Looks like a beer on my short list now.
Cheers


----------



## matti

FWK Czech Pilsner! my bum.
Can't taste any saaz and bland as buggery but looks good.
Just checking the carb  

Perhaps they put the wrong label on again. :angry:


----------



## rough60

Just put the a fwk czech pils down tonight, agree with the light hopping so I chucked a full handful of Dsazz in when I pitched. Hope some aroma comes through.


----------



## Tony

HA.

just confirms my low opinion of FWK's out there. 

never tried a good one personally. I havnt tried them all but never had a good one!

If you want a job done right............................


----------



## rough60

very true tony, some of them taste very similar/ordinary. But they are so easy when pushed for time.
Bring back the old irish red,way over hopped for an IR but it was a good drop.


----------



## roger mellie

Boston said:


> Rog
> Is this the "Chesney Battersby-Brown's American Pale Ale by roger mellie" on the Recipe DB.
> Looks like a beer on my short list now.
> Cheers



Yep - thats the one.

I can happily report back that over the 4 or so weeks this has been in the keg this has developed (probably read mellowed) well.

Cheers and report back if you do make it.

RM


----------



## rough60

These 2 look the same but:

This is my mates scharles (the one I'm holding), 1 can, 1kg liquid malt, cool fermented with lager yeast.
High carbination and refreshing.

The other is an AG, finished with 50/50 NS/Amarillo, an ale with less carbination and mighty fine.
NS is a fantastic hop when mixed with others imo.


----------



## bindi

Tony said:


> HA.
> 
> just confirms my low opinion of FWK's out there.
> 
> never tried a good one personally. I havnt tried them all but never had a good one!
> 
> If you want a job done right............................




Ok, I give up, what's FWK? I know FWH [first wort hop] . B)


----------



## therook

bindi said:


> Ok, I give up, what's FWK? I know FWH [first wort hop] . B)



Fresh Wort Kit


----------



## bindi

therook said:


> Fresh Wort Kit




Duh  should have know that, thanks.
Never tried them.


----------



## bulp

A bit of late night beernography blokes, good work Australia, enjoyed this today and was totally blown away by this Australian (Belgian) strong beauty truelly nectar of the gods. Three cheers for Murrays bloody fantastic


----------



## Cracka

My first AG :wub: 

Way gone now :angry: 

B SAAZ / Amarillo Pale Ale




Yeh I know, crapy pic, but only one I got


----------



## randyrob

my mum got me this glass, the beer's a bit hazy due to dry hopping with a 450g bag of columbus.


----------



## Stuster

randyrob said:


> the beer's a bit hazy due to dry hopping with a 450g bag of columbus.



But did you stuff all that many hops in such a small bottle?


----------



## bindi

Bugger you Suster, sprayed beer all over my keyboard. :lol: :lol:


----------



## reVoxAHB

randyrob said:


> View attachment 19477
> 
> 
> my mum got me this glass, the beer's a bit hazy due to dry hopping with a 450g bag of columbus.



nice shot randy. yer late afternoon shadows are great and i love the light coming off the bottom of glass. what's the story with your labels? 

reVox


----------



## geoff_tewierik

bulp said:


> A bit of late night beernography blokes, good work Australia, enjoyed this today and was totally blown away by this Australian (Belgian) strong beauty truelly nectar of the gods. Three cheers for Murrays bloody fantastic
> View attachment 19471



WhereTF did you buy this? No-one I know has been able to source any in Brisbane.


----------



## Jye

geoff_tewierik said:


> WhereTF did you buy this? No-one I know has been able to source any in Brisbane.



I *think* you can get it at the bottle shop next to the Platform (Central Hotel).


----------



## Screwtop

geoff_tewierik said:


> WhereTF did you buy this? No-one I know has been able to source any in Brisbane.




Found it at Dans at Springwood last weekend on the way home from Ross' after picking up our share of the BB. Stopped at Dan's for some lunch :lol:


----------



## randyrob

Stuster said:


> But did you stuff all that many hops in such a small bottle?



haha...oh no! 

i just put the bottle there for comparison




reVox said:


> nice shot randy. yer late afternoon shadows are great and i love the light coming off the bottom of glass. what's the story with your labels?
> 
> reVox



ah... i knocked them up last year for the sandgropers xmas case, i've a few of these labels left over, 
it's a mates bday soon so i've decided to slap a few of them onto 330ml bottles and hey presto diy present!


----------



## Tony

Ge wiz RR...........I was thinking you could call it Dr Who beer..

Like that phone booth, all those hops in there and it filled such a big glass  

now thats a real money maker if you could market it it.

330ml bottle that fills 1 liter glass and holds 450g or hops!

jesus christ you will make millions


----------



## bonj

Tony said:


> Ge wiz RR...........I was thinking you could call it Dr Who beer..
> 
> Like that phone booth, all those hops in there and it filled such a big glass
> 
> now thats a real money maker if you could market it it.
> 
> 330ml bottle that fills 1 liter glass and holds 450g or hops!
> 
> jesus christ you will make millions


HAHA... was just talking about the tardis tonight. Tardis Pale Ale... 1L in every 330mL bottle 

edit: drunk spelling


----------



## Tony

I said phone booth cause i didnt know how to spell Tardis properly.

I didnt want to get shot down for that by a mad Dr Who fan .......... you all know my spelling


----------



## bonj

haha.... legendary.


----------



## Sammus

randyrob said:


> View attachment 19477
> 
> 
> my mum got me this glass, the beer's a bit hazy due to dry hopping with a 450g bag of columbus.



What kind of beer is it? 450g of columbus in a dry hop I an only think double IPA. unless it was like a 6HL batch?


----------



## warra48

An ESB brewed on 2/4/08. Lovely balance between the malts and the spiciness from the rye and B Saaz.






Here's the recipe:

3000.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 54.05 % 
1500.00 gm Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 27.03 % 
500.00 gm Crystal (220.0 EBC) Grain 9.01 % 
500.00 gm Rye (6.0 EBC) Grain 9.01 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.90 % 
20.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Super Alpha [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 34.9 IBU 
34.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs English Ale (CraftBrewer)


----------



## Juddy

Big day brewing and kegging!
Now time to relax and enjoy a few of these...


Dusseldorf Altbier.
I love this beer!  
The perfect balance of malt and hops...  
Cheers
Juddy


----------



## bulp

A magnificent SNPA clone brewed on Screwtops rig i can't tell you how good this smells OMG cascade baby yeah, given to a couple of K+K guys today to taste and they nearly messed up my garage floor friggin awesome. next AG hopefully on my own rig Thanks Mike you've shown me the light mate. APA where have you been all my life.


----------



## Tony

Oh god........ another one  

Beer looks tops BTW 

cheers


----------



## schooey

Juddy said:


> Big day brewing and kegging!
> Now time to relax and enjoy a few of these...
> View attachment 19498
> 
> Dusseldorf Altbier.
> I love this beer!
> The perfect balance of malt and hops...
> Cheers
> Juddy



Dude! That looks like an ad cut from a magazine that costs $20 an issue


----------



## Juddy

Thanks Mate
I love taking pictures of some of my better brews.
And this is definately one of my favourite beers.  
Not sure how well it represents the style, but it's a regular on tap here!
Juddy


----------



## remi

it's 10am, a week of night-shift over, a creamy glass of ESB going down very well indeed....too tired to get the phone pic the right way around

remi


----------



## Inge

I've been plagued with brew problems and have had to throw out the last 5 batches. After throughly bleaching my brew space and fermenting fridge, and replacing taps and hoses, the problem seems to have been ELIMINATED!

 

I put on a kit and kilo weizen to test the gear. Made with a can of Deliverance wheat ale, a can Coopers wheat malt extract, fermented with 3068, diluted the wort slightly to adjust bitterness.

End result: no off taste in primary, even after 12 days. Drained into keg. First time in 3 months a homebrew has seen the inside of a keg! Left in the fridge under 100 kPa.

The result after three days:




Rocky head, nice banana aroma smooth taste (albeit with a bit of that k + k twang in the finish - but I guess that's what you deal with when using two cans!), good colour and carbonation. Destined to be swilled at a party in a fortnight.

I'm pretty chuffed that the saga has now come to a close. 

Furthermore, this is the first time I have allowed the beer to carbonate over time, rather than forcing it. I'm much happier with the results, the carbonation is perfect, the bubbles less coarse, and I'll be taking this approach next time.


----------



## Prawned

Aarons best from the recipe db. Seems to have become the house beer since we started ag 








Great when i have nothing to do on my RDO


----------



## NickB

RDO here too...just mashed in on my Xmas in July Swap beer (APA) and relaxing with it's mother, the beer it's based on...

Lots of munich, lots of hops (Glacier and Ahtanum would you believe!), lots of yum!

(Apologies for the focus....)

View attachment 19528



Cheers!!


----------



## warra48

Baby Chuck's American Brown Ale.

Our son and wife are expecting their first, and as she chucked a lot early in the pregnancy, they called the expected baby "Chuck", hence the name.


----------



## JoeG

Out of season Summer Ale




I don't hold out much hope for the rest of the keg.


----------



## reVoxAHB

:super: :super: VB Clone :super: :super: 






Was brewed as thanks for the guy who's building my brew stand, and i've always secretly wanted to take a crack at this style... errrr, you know what I mean.






I nearly beat the sh*t out of my wife and neighbour and neighbor's dog and the kid up the street... after 18 of these the other night, so I reckon it's pretty close. 

reVox


----------



## warrenlw63

reVox said:


> Was brewed as thanks for the guy who's building my brew stand, and i've always secretly wanted to take a crack at this style... errrr, you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> I nearly beat the sh*t out of my wife and neighbour and neighbor's dog and the kid up the street... after 18 of these the other night, so I reckon it's pretty close.
> 
> reVox



 Now we all know what the big "V" in reVox stands for now.

I'll correct your typo... reVBox 

Warren -


----------



## winkle

Mahaffey's Eire-ish Red

View attachment 19576


sorry about the crap photo


----------



## Tony

These pictures are making me thirsty!

here is the Altbier i have on tap.

I used Nottingham for the first time in this and im not particularly inpressed with the yeast but its smoothing out now. It had a slight tang to it to start with and i thought it was infected but going now and the malt and some hops are standing tall.

I was lazy with this one. No filter, no finnings, just dumped it out of secondary to the keg amd carbed it.

cheers


PS....... Prawned. I had to look at thet pic of yours twice to see if you had a beer tap mounted in your front door.......... facing out.

I thought to myself............. i like a beer as soon as i get home too but thats just rediculous


----------



## reVoxAHB

Tony said:


> PS....... Prawned. I had to look at thet pic of yours twice to see if you had a beer tap mounted in your front door.......... facing out.
> 
> I thought to myself............. i like a beer as soon as i get home too but thats just rediculous



hehe. great looking beer and great shot, Tony


----------



## bindi

Oatmeal Stout, nice


----------



## bulp

bindi said:


> Oatmeal Stout, nice



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 
Nice photo Bindi and where'd you get that glass ,very nice .
no better way to spend a sunny sunshine coast afternoon eh mate
gunna need a drool guard for my keyboard


----------



## winkle

bindi said:


> Oatmeal Stout, nice



Cor, that looks the goods. I've got one cc-ing ATM that I'm trying to resist sampling (you're not helping  )


----------



## Tony

Hey Bindi......

I have some trappist yeast going ATM and im planning to make a stout to firment on it when its done with the Trippel and Dubbel.

MMMmmmmmm ...... Belgian Stout!

cheers


----------



## bindi

bulp said:


> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> Nice photo Bindi and where'd you get that glass,very nice .
> no better way to spend a sunny sunshine coast afternoon eh mate
> gunna need a drool guard for my keyboard






Tony said:


> Hey Bindi......
> 
> I have some trappist yeast going ATM and im planning to make a stout to firment on it when its done with the Trippel and Dubbel.
> 
> MMMmmmmmm ...... Belgian Stout!
> 
> cheers




Can't remember where I acquired the glass [have a few].
And Tony, you have got to love throwing those yeasts at other malt bills, :lol: my Saison stout was 'neck oil', if it's Wyeast 3787 it will be a winner .


----------



## browndog

Here is my Blanche Oreiller clone from the BYO mag, it is a very nice Belgian Wit indeed, very similar to a Hoegaarden Wit.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## Occa

Enjoying an American Amber Ale with Fat Tyre Yeast in front of my new TV as the Hawks roll the Crows.
Life is good.


----------



## browndog

Occa said:


> Enjoying an American Amber Ale with Fat Tyre Yeast in front of my new TV as the Hawks roll the Crows.
> Life is good.



Never mind the beers, get that ironing done.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Occa

> Never mind the beers, get that ironing done.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Kids are both finally asleep, can't disturb them with any unfamiliar noises


----------



## Steve

Tonys EKG Bitter. Probably one of the finest beers ive made. Thanks Tony for the recipe (in the DB section)..
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross

Steve said:


> Tonys EKG Bitter. Probably one of the finest beers ive made. Thanks Tony for the recipe (in the DB section)..
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 19590




that looks good enough to drink  
Looks fantastic Steve :icon_drool2: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve

Looks nice BrownDog - shame about the gay glass though :lol:  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony

Awww mate that looks great. Youve done it proud. Colour is spot on!

I have a fresh vial of WLP002 Fullers yeast so i think that one is on the cards for another run.

cheers


----------



## Steve

Ross said:


> that looks good enough to drink
> Looks fantastic Steve :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers Ross




Hence the reason its in the glass at 10.30am on a Sunday morning...plus the wife n kids have ducked out for an hour so I thought I'd sneak one in  as you do
Steve


----------



## Steve

Tony said:


> Awww mate that looks great. Youve done it proud. Colour is spot on!
> 
> I have a fresh vial of WLP002 Fullers yeast so i think that one is on the cards for another run.
> 
> cheers




Like I said Tony - probably one of the best beers ive made. Thanks again for sharing the recipe - this is DEFINATELY one I'll be doing again.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63

browndog said:


> Here is my Blanche Oreiller clone from the BYO mag, it is a very nice Belgian Wit indeed, very similar to a Hoegaarden Wit.
> 
> View attachment 19579
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Hey that looks most authentic indeed Browndog.  

Right down the hexagonal glass. They should provide each owner with a big spanner to remove the glass from their hand. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## browndog

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey that looks most authentic indeed Browndog.
> 
> Right down the hexagonal glass. They should provide each owner with a big spanner to remove the glass from their hand. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



I must say Warren, I've never been a fan of Belgian Wit but that is changing rapidly, the hexagonal glass is getting a good work out  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## ozpowell

An adaptations of Sam Calagione's Belgian Sour Cherry Ale. Very impressed with the result. Used 5kg of European Sour Cherries in a 28L batch.


----------



## rough60

That EKG looks tops steve, makes me want to crack my bitter I've got set aside for a party this weekend.
Oh well I'll have to wait, and share it.  

This is a quick brew I made because of limited time.
It's a czech pils FWK with as much Dsaaz I could hold in my hand added when I pitched.
The Dsaaz is tops, but lacks a little in the malt department for my tastes.
Would be great in summer so I'll have to remember it when I'm pushed for time in a few months.
Cheers.


----------



## Screwtop

ozpowell said:


> An adaptations of Sam Calagione's Belgian Sour Cherry Ale. Very impressed with the result. Used 5kg of European Sour Cherries in a 28L batch.
> 
> View attachment 19597




Now I like the look of that!!!!!!!


One Day!


----------



## Batz

ozpowell said:


> An adaptations of Sam Calagione's Belgian Sour Cherry Ale. Very impressed with the result. Used 5kg of European Sour Cherries in a 28L batch.
> 
> View attachment 19597




Magnificent photo as well :super: 


Batz


----------



## Duff

Red Hill Imperial Stout, to be released soon, 8.1% ABV.

Very well balanced, initial mocha coffee sweet malt which leads to toffee then onto a slight burnt aftertaste. Big body, but not cloying. Bottle carbonated. They mentioned that they are using Wyeast at the brewery but I'm not sure what the strain is. A great beer for a cool night.

$5.50 for the bottle at the brewery, great value IMO. All served in my new PhAT pint glass B)


----------



## newguy

My German Pilsner. Nice hop aroma, good hop flavour, crisp lingering bitterness. And who needs a filter?


----------



## bulp

Thanks Newguy now i have to go to work with that picture and description on my mind (shakes fist in air)


----------



## newguy

bulp said:


> Thanks Newguy now i have to go to work with that picture and description on my mind (shakes fist in air)



Sorry. Blame the time difference. :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey

This is my Chocolate Porter







The OG was meant to be 1.060, but my efficiency was really good and it ended up at about 1.068. The only flaw with this beer is that I had to go away with work on short notice and never got time to take it off the primary for about 6 weeks and hence it ended up with a bit of yeast autolysis. The other thing ism, instead of ending up with a FG of 1.015, I ended up with 1.008 which makes it a 7% beer and it sure does have a kick.

I took some advice and have conditioned it at 1 C for the past few weeks and gassed it up, burped it, gassed it up the next day again and this has really reduced the autolysis flavour and turned it into a very very drinkable winter warmer. Is going to be great with the Beef stew I've had in the slow cooker all day


----------



## 3G

browndog said:


> Here is my Blanche Oreiller clone from the BYO mag, it is a very nice Belgian Wit indeed, very similar to a Hoegaarden Wit.
> 
> View attachment 19579
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Nice looking beer
Any chance of the recipe?
Cheers


----------



## kabooby

Having two tonight

First pic is of the Monteiths Dopplebock and the second is of the Bock I made for the NSW Xmas case

Both are very tasty







Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop

kabooby said:


> Having two tonight
> 
> First pic is of the Monteiths Dopplebock and the second is of the Bock I made for the NSW Xmas case
> 
> Both are very tasty
> 
> View attachment 19673
> 
> 
> View attachment 19674
> 
> 
> Kabooby




Visual judgement - Yours Mate, looks drinkalicious!


----------



## browndog

Gregg J said:


> Nice looking beer
> Any chance of the recipe?
> Cheers




No worries Gregg, enjoy.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BYO Blanche Oreiller Clone
Brewer: Browndog
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 4.83 % 
2.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 42.47 % 
2.00 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 38.61 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.65 % 
0.23 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.44 % 
27.00 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (60 minHops 19.8 IBU 
2.00 gm Chamomile flowers (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
55.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.18 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
25 min Protein Rest Add 9.74 L of water at 58.9 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccrification Add 8.66 L of water at 96.3 C 68.0 C 
5 min Mash Out Add 7.55 L of water at 98.7 C 75.6 C 



cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> No worries Gregg, enjoy.
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: BYO Blanche Oreiller Clone
> Brewer: Browndog
> Asst Brewer: Jess
> Style: Witbier
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (35.0)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 24.00 L
> Boil Size: 32.79 L
> Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
> Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
> Estimated IBU: 19.8 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
> Boil Time: 75 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 0.25 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 4.83 %
> 2.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 42.47 %
> 2.00 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 38.61 %
> 0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.65 %
> 0.23 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.44 %
> 27.00 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (60 minHops 19.8 IBU
> 2.00 gm Chamomile flowers (Boil 5.0 min) Misc
> 15.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc
> 55.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat
> 
> 
> Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
> Total Grain Weight: 5.18 kg
> ----------------------------
> Double Infusion, Medium Body
> Step Time Name Description Step Temp
> 25 min Protein Rest Add 9.74 L of water at 58.9 C 50.0 C
> 45 min Saccrification Add 8.66 L of water at 96.3 C 68.0 C
> 5 min Mash Out Add 7.55 L of water at 98.7 C 75.6 C
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



You in a Belgian Funk BD ?

Screwy


----------



## kabooby

Screwtop said:


> Visual judgement - Yours Mate, looks drinkalicious!



Yeh it does taste pretty good if I do say so myself  

First go at the style and I dont think I will change anything when I brew it again

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## matti

kabooby said:


> Having two tonight
> 
> First pic is of the Monteiths Dopplebock and the second is of the Bock I made for the NSW Xmas case
> 
> Both are very tasty
> 
> View attachment 19673
> 
> 
> View attachment 19674
> 
> 
> Kabooby


Makes me thirsty kabooby,  
Stuck at work


----------



## browndog

Screwtop said:


> You in a Belgian Funk BD ?
> 
> Screwy



Trying to expand my appreciation of all things ale Screwy! Can't wait to try the Belgian Grand Cru I have CCing at the moment, I was inspired by the recent Grand Cru thread. I might even have a crack at a Trappist.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony

Sampled This ESB and decided to enter it in the NSW Xmas case instead of the stout. ITs very nice. 

Nutty, soft malt, bitter english hops, mmmmmmm

Its going to hurt to give it all away but i can make more 

cheers


----------



## devo

My novelty purchase from a few days ago. I 1ltr tinny of German lager packaged in a 1ltr stein.




I've placed a standard pint in front just so you get an idea of scale.


----------



## barls

how did it taste mete ive got a couple of these in the fridge that i havent tried yet


----------



## devo

It's not bad, ya standard german megaswill which is generally good.


----------



## cliffo

First pour of the afternoon, a Dunkelweizen.


----------



## MVZOOM

cliffo said:


> First pour of the afternoon, a Dunkelweizen.
> 
> View attachment 19720



Cliffo - looks very good. I will do my first wheat soon, and I'd like it to be a Dunkel - would you like to share the recipe?

Ceers - Mike


----------



## cliffo

MVZOOM said:


> Cliffo - looks very good. I will do my first wheat soon, and I'd like it to be a Dunkel - would you like to share the recipe?
> 
> Ceers - Mike



Sure thing. This is my 1st attempt at the style and I based it on Jamil's recipe. All-in-all quite a nice beer.

Mashed at 67 and used Danstar Munich wheat yeast at 18 degrees (1st time using that as well)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.42 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 34.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.91 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 54.06 % 
1.26 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 23.49 % 
0.84 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 15.54 % 
0.16 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 
0.16 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 
0.06 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 1.04 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 

Total Grain Weight: 5.38 kg

cliffo


----------



## bonj

Lunch at the Belgian in Brisbane today:


----------



## warrenlw63

She's a sour little bugger eh Bonj? :super: 

Warren -


----------



## bonj

warrenlw63 said:


> She's a sour little bugger eh Bonj? :super:



Sure is Warren. Very tart, and dry.... but I really enjoyed this one, and the Cuvee des Troll. And who can't start a session at the Belgian with a Hoegaarden? Mmmm


----------



## Peter Wadey

A half of ESB



Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Gerard_M

Peter Wadey said:


> A half of ESB
> View attachment 19748
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Peter




looks a nice beer Pete, but no thumb??????
It is not quite the same really.
Cheers
Gerard

Oh Pete they ditched the thread where I was asking you to post pics of your 2004 fireball/brewday, please feel free to post them in a new informative thread, sort of the before pic with "Ned Kelly" being the after pic.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Gerard_M said:


> looks a nice beer Pete, but no thumb??????
> It is not quite the same really.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> 
> Oh Pete they ditched the thread where I was asking you to post pics of your 2004 fireball/brewday, please feel free to post them in a new informative thread, sort of the before pic with "Ned Kelly" being the after pic.



G'day Stranger,
Funny. Actually I took the shot & then stuck my thumb up in your direction & said " 'ere". 

Re my unique method of smoking beer
Sorry - 35mm stills - no digital. Photos buried in the study somewhere.
I'll let you know if they surface......yeah right! 

Pete


----------



## ausdb

After having a reasonably beer free last month or so I ventured out into my shed to see what was worth drinking in the new glass my brother had sent over from old blighty. I searched high and low for a top notch special bitter to match the glass but none was in the offing so had to settle on an english IPA that was left over from my engagement party a month ago. It's still tasting mighty nice and was one of the more popular beers at the party.


Next thing is try and brew another batch of TTLLPA to do the glass justice.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Feeling rebellious today: 







Stuff yer glass  

reVox


----------



## Tony

:lol: 

next thing the Queenslanders will be drinking green cans  

love it!

And nothing wrong with a good XXXX 

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Glass of my Horizon hop, Pale ale.


----------



## devo

another pic of my current IPA...




BTW that's an interesting colour fourstar!

I also see you pretty much live up the road...may need to hook up for a couple of brews?!


----------



## Batz

A different brew for the cave,but one I will be brewing again,guess? No not wheat :lol: 
Taken with my latest and best blow torch...wierd I know.





So I collect these things

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> A different brew for the cave,but one I will be brewing again,guess? No not wheat :lol:
> Taken with my latest and best blow torch...wierd I know.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19844
> 
> 
> So I collect these things
> 
> Batz




Can't guess, but the beer might be Schwarzbier


----------



## Batz

That'll do Mike :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## hoohaaman

reVox said:


> Feeling rebellious today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff yer glass
> 
> reVox



Lovely bit of back light,just imagine your best hand crafted there in it's place B)


----------



## blackbock

Oktoberfest '08 

Ready for mass consumption!


----------



## rough60

My esb that was for the esb comp, a bit over carbed, so I drank it all! :chug:


----------



## Doc

Trying out some of the new glassware.
Aidans Irish Red in an Arrogant Bastard Glass.




Beers,
Doc


----------



## JSB

North German Pilsner !!!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

blackbock said:


> Oktoberfest '08
> 
> Ready for mass consumption!



:icon_drool2: 

That looks very tempting blackbock!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kleiny

Heres my chocolate porter




and my Hefe




Both on tap at the moment


----------



## Peter Wadey




----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> View attachment 19889



:lol: Gold!

Or lack thereof.

Warren -


----------



## T.D.

Peter Wadey said:


> View attachment 19889



Great looking beer Pete! Did you use a filter?  

:lol:


----------



## warrenlw63

We should point Peter to the "why does my filtered beer display no head" thread.  

Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey

Warren,
What no Barbara Eden? Guess I shouldn't encourage you 


Another for the Dry July guys  




Me? I'm off home to have a Stout. I need to drink to mash!

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> Warren,
> What no Barbara Eden? Guess I shouldn't encourage you
> 
> 
> Another for the Dry July guys
> 
> View attachment 19931
> 
> 
> Me? I'm off home to have a Stout. I need to drink to mash!
> 
> Rgds,
> Pete



Mmm.... witbier or should that be titbier? :icon_cheers: 

Warren -


----------



## winkle

We should get the admins to link the images in this thread to the "Dry July" one.


----------



## Steve

A german pils:

8kg Wey Pils
1kg Munich 1

Liberty @ 60 and 15 mins

S189 dry yeast





Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony

Scottish 80/-

Golden Promise, touch of Caraaroma and Roast barly
EKG bittering.
1728 scottish ale yeast.

Tasty little drop.......... not 100% happy with it but it will do for lunchtime on a sunny sunday while brewing!

cheers


----------



## matti

View attachment 19977

Early days. 2 weeks in bottle.
I am stoked with the clarity.
This one needs time to mellow out and get fully carbed.
Its a FWK lager W34/70 slighty under pitched, with 1.5 kgs Weyermann pils malt double decoction 53,62.72 and hop additons.

At the moment flavour very bready but great bouquet.
I really hope it turns out well.
Sick of spending dough and turn out crap beer....


----------



## barls

had this one the other day


----------



## Doogiechap

I grabbed this one tonight  .
Absolutely bloody lovely. High carb, a bit lower on the phenolics and malt profile than expected. The 7.6% alc is hiding nicely  .
Ahhhhh, another sip  .


----------



## fraser_john

Tony said:


> Scottish 80/-
> 
> Golden Promise, touch of Caraaroma and Roast barly
> EKG bittering.
> 1728 scottish ale yeast.
> 
> Tasty little drop.......... not 100% happy with it but it will do for lunchtime on a sunny sunday while brewing!
> 
> cheers



Looks delightful Tony, how bout the recipe?


----------



## Batz

An APA on a cloudy Kin Kin day

Love lazy Sundays with this sort of weather and a good beer.




Batz


----------



## TidalPete

fraser_john said:


> Looks delightful Tony, how bout the recipe?



+1 and where did you get the glass Tony? Looks great. :icon_drool2: 

TP :beer:


----------



## leeboy

American 60min IPA
6%
60IBU
Very floral number


----------



## Muggus

leeboy said:


> American 60min IPA
> 6%
> 60IBU
> Very floral number


Would you look at that!

....the dogs are up on the broncos


----------



## Weizguy

Kozel cerny in a Kozel cerny glass.

Yummo!

No time to find the camera... I'm brewing, you understand!
*[No picture supplied]​*


----------



## matti

Sorry 'bout the kitchen backdrop  
After a day of kids in the park, Mc Donalds, Kung Fu Panda, a leffe brune, Rump steak mash and Steamed Spanish spinach and Oz Broccoli, 1/2 bottle of Coonawarra Chardonnay and Br double chocolate ice cream in waffle cones, i though I'd try a home brew.
The brew taste nice. I'll let the M.A.L.E.s decide whether it passes their palates once it comes their way 
cherio 
one drunken adlkfmn/;lkmt


----------



## Tony

fraser_john said:


> Looks delightful Tony, how bout the recipe?






TidalPete said:


> +1 and where did you get the glass Tony? Looks great. :icon_drool2:
> 
> TP :beer:




http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=552

The glass came from Evilbay. Got it from england. I have seen a couple of them on there recently. Not often but they do pop up.

Search beer glass and check international sellers. There will be lots to look through but you find one now and then. Or search for "scotch ale"

Ahhhhh look what i found for you

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GORDON-HIGHLAND-SCO...idZp1638Q2em122

cheers


----------



## Zwickel

my latest Hefeweizen, supposed to be a summer beer, but the summer is missing.....no climate change over here ^_^ 

Prost


----------



## MCT

My first AG, Amarillo Golden Ale (DrSmurto's recipe).
I bit light in colour perhaps? But tastes great, and definately the clearest beer I've ever poured from a keg.


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Ahhhhh look what i found for you
> 
> cheers



Tony,

Many thanks mate. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## hockadays

Zwickel said:


> my latest Hefeweizen, supposed to be a summer beer, but the summer is missing.....no climate change over here ^_^
> 
> Prost
> 
> View attachment 20075




Looks good Zwickel, I just popped a packet of 3068 for a hefeweizen to brew tomorrow. oh yeah my first go with this yeast.


----------



## devo

Had a couple DT "pink elephants" on the weekend. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fents

No photo's for me  

Currently drinking a 7% La Trappe Dubbel listening to battery by metallica rocking out...should sort out my crap week ive had.

biggups rook for the beer your a legend.


----------



## cliffo

A weizen - 2 days young and tasting great!!!


----------



## Muggus

Fents said:


> No photo's for me
> 
> Currently drinking a 7% La Trappe Dubbel listening to battery by metallica rocking out...should sort out my crap week ive had.
> 
> biggups rook for the beer your a legend.


BAT-TER-RY! :super: 
Could think of better song to swifty down copious quantities of strong beer to! :beerbang:


----------



## Doc

Muggus said:


> BAT-TER-RY! :super:
> Could think of better song to swifty down copious quantities of strong beer to! :beerbang:



hahah, awesome.
The neighbours were pissing me off renovating their bathroom this arvo.
Was brewing an Aidans Irish Red, then a Roggenbier and I had Motorhead, Metallica, Rob Zombie, Tool, Anthrax, some Drum & Bass, Ministry, and many other Alternative and Heavy Bands cranking through the home theatre system via Airtunes through the backyard 

Now drinking the last of my last RyeIPA.

Doc


----------



## petesbrew

Doc said:


> hahah, awesome.
> The neighbours were pissing me off renovating their bathroom this arvo.
> Was brewing an Aidans Irish Red, then a Roggenbier and I had Motorhead, Metallica, Rob Zombie, Tool, Anthrax, some Drum & Bass, Ministry, and many other Alternative and Heavy Bands cranking through the home theatre system via Airtunes through the backyard
> 
> Now drinking the last of my last RyeIPA.
> 
> Doc


Doc, we've just started renovating our bathroom, so you're welcome to brew in my backyard with those tunes while we work.

Here's my first AG - the Fingers Crossed Porter


----------



## the_fuzz

I had God bothers walking past my house all day, could help but crank the Crade of Filth


----------



## TidalPete

Chad's Witbeir loaded up with orange peel & Cinnamon ---- very nice thanks Chad. :super: 

TP :beer:


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 20151
> 
> 
> Chad's Witbeir loaded up with orange peel & Cinnamon ---- very nice thanks Chad. :super:
> 
> TP :beer:



great looking Beer TP, is Chad's recipe in the DB ?

too lazy to look.....

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


> great looking Beer TP, is Chad's recipe in the DB ?
> 
> too lazy to look.....
> 
> Cheers
> Yardy



I'm afraid not Yardy. PM'ing Chad is your best bet.

TP :beer:


----------



## yardy

no worries  

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Tony

Not one of my beers but one of the best beers ive tried in a while

POL's Munich Lager from the NSW case swap.

Y.U.M

Also showing off a nice glass that just turned up all the way from belgium. I also got a fantastic old Leffe glass but broke it thismorning while cleaning it. never even got to use it :angry: 

The glass has "Pauwel Kwak" on it which means nothing to me but i saw it on evilbay and had to have it.

Tops glass to drink from. But its paper thin glass (like the Leffe one was) so i will be very very careful with it.

Its kind of like a mini yard glass.......... but schooner sized. You have to tip it right up to get the last bit out......... which is scary 

cheers

PS....... 3 angles, couldnt pic a fav one so you get all 3


----------



## bonj

Tony said:


> POL's Munich Lager from the NSW case swap.
> 
> Y.U.M


That looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TidalPete

Absolutely smashing Tony.
Is POL's recipe available? Is that link to eBay available?

TP :beer:


----------



## Tony

ummmmm no and no

I dont thing he has posted the recipe and as far as ebay goes, i do a search on "beer glass" and cruise the thousands of international ones for the odd something special.

I was so impressed with this beer, crisp malt, firm but plesant and ballenced hops and the clarity.......... bottle conditioned too...... no filter!

Tops stuff POL, it made the swap worth while

Now, where is the recipe mate?

cheers


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> Also showing off a nice glass that just turned up all the way from belgium.




OMG, that's superb B) 


that glass could even make the %100 Rye look appealing :lol: 

btw, where's yours Tony ?

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Tony

working on brewing some drinkable beer mate............ then the rye!

NOt going to do the hard work on something special only to tip them out. WIll brew APA's till i get it right, wont be upset at pouring them out if infected then :lol:  

EVERYTHING is steralizing as i type, brewing tomorrow, dont know what.

I just wish this was my beer.......... one to be proud of, and the glass. I like it too much, It will be the next one to break knowing my luck

cheers


----------



## goatherder

You've got a way with the camera Tony. The middle one is my fave.

Nice work.


----------



## sqyre

That is one GROOOVEY Glass Tony!!!

Cheers,
sqyre


----------



## randyrob

one of the most outstanding beers i've had this year....


----------



## Tony

one?

that looks like 2 to me


----------



## imellor

Moo Brew Barrel Aged Imperial Stout Vintage Release

Cheers :beer:


----------



## MCT

Iann said:


> View attachment 20166
> 
> 
> Moo Brew Barrel Aged Imperial Stout Vintage Release
> 
> Cheers :beer:




I'm jealous, how was it?


----------



## Tony

+1....... you dont post a beer like that and not give a bit of a story on how it was!

cheers


----------



## imellor

Ok breakdown on the Stout. Similar taste to the tap version with strong malt flavors of coffee, chocolate and smoke and also on the side a slight aniseed taste. Also a hint of oak that complemented all the flavors.The mouth feel was thick and creamy almost syrup like. This beer actually lasted a long time in the glass as every sip was an explosion of flavor that lingered on the taste buds. Bitterness very low.
ALC 8.5%
To sum it up WOW!

I was Lucky to get this as it was the last bottle left at the Wheatie. Also all bottles are numbered and you send in a card to Moorilla Cellar Door and you have first pick at the same number next year. Just happened to be in the right place at the right time.

Cheers :beer: 
Ian


----------



## reviled

Tony said:


> Not one of my beers but one of the best beers ive tried in a while
> 
> POL's Munich Lager from the NSW case swap.
> 
> Y.U.M
> 
> Also showing off a nice glass that just turned up all the way from belgium. I also got a fantastic old Leffe glass but broke it thismorning while cleaning it. never even got to use it :angry:
> 
> The glass has "Pauwel Kwak" on it which means nothing to me but i saw it on evilbay and had to have it.
> 
> Tops glass to drink from. But its paper thin glass (like the Leffe one was) so i will be very very careful with it.
> 
> Its kind of like a mini yard glass.......... but schooner sized. You have to tip it right up to get the last bit out......... which is scary
> 
> cheers
> 
> PS....... 3 angles, couldnt pic a fav one so you get all 3



Nice glass mate! Kwak is a really good Belgium beer, they have it at some Belgian Beer cafes, youre supposed to get a wooden stand with that glass :huh:


----------



## Tony

it was second hand so it was probably like a glass fron an AHB sydney pub crawl :lol:


----------



## newguy

Tony said:


> The glass has "Pauwel Kwak" on it which means nothing to me but i saw it on evilbay and had to have it.



Geez Tony, that's a damn fine looking beer and glass. Kwak is my all time favourite Belgian Pale Ale (review here). If you ever come across this beer, try it. It's well worth the money.

ps. Try to make some sort of stand for the glass - it looks pretty precarious as it is. You don't want to accidentally break that beauty.


----------



## bulp

newguy said:


> Geez Tony, that's a damn fine looking beer and glass. Kwak is my all time favourite Belgian Pale Ale (review here). If you ever come across this beer, try it. It's well worth the money.
> 
> ps. Try to make some sort of stand for the glass - it looks pretty precarious as it is. You don't want to accidentally break that beauty.




+1 Tony nice glass mate and Beer looks delicious, Had a little bit of info on Kwak mate thought you might be interested. :icon_cheers:


----------



## braufrau

I found this blog thing about a guy making a light box to take pickies of his beer.
Nice results ...

linky

I am soooo procrastinating ... I sosoo doo not want to bottle!


----------



## Tony

I just make sure there is natural light (afternoon low sun is best) behind the beer, no direct sun shining on the lense and take a few at different angles. Wipe the glass off to show of the clarity and Never ever used flash on a cold glass. It makes it look like milk!

For that "sunshine in the glass" look put it in the sunshine late in the arvo as the sun is getting very low. get at about 120 deg looking at the beer with the sun behind it if you know what i mean. you will see the glittering deep sunlight peak through the beer........

And snap

cheers


----------



## winkle

Ah , Brisvegas in winter - sunny and 23 C.
Started watching the footy with a CAP.
View attachment 20194

Then washed it down with a Weizen (50% BB Pils, 50% BB Wheat, wb-06), loverly, tart and refreshing.
View attachment 20195


----------



## Tony

corn or rice mate

Just cooled a mash with 22% corn. One ive made before and it sme3lls fantastic!

I love CAP. 

mine is 1.058, 42 IBU with Saphire at FWH and flame out and cluster bittering (im a traditionalist)

I love the sweetness the corn gives the beer and mix that with a firm bitterness........... you have bliss!

Great looking beers 

cheers


----------



## winkle

> corn or rice mate



Jamine rice, mate 10% - its a bit "sharper" and drier than corn. Highly drinkable though many would prefer the corn.


----------



## tfxm

birthday celebrations!
delicious ....


----------



## petesbrew

My 2nd AG, A Belgian Pale Ale. Best beer out of the Rosscrowther Brauhaus.
Apologies for the dodgy focus.. will take a better pic


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> Never ever used flash on a cold glass. It makes it look like milk!



Nice looking BPA mate........... thought i would quote myself here with some advice on a pic to make your beer look tops.

late arvo, sunlight through the glass at an angle!

shows off the colour wonderfully

your focus was good......... the flash reflecting off the cool galss killed the moment

nice glass too 

cheers


----------



## petesbrew

Tony said:


> Nice looking BPA mate........... thought i would quote myself here with some advice on a pic to make your beer look tops.
> 
> late arvo, sunlight through the glass at an angle!
> 
> shows off the colour wonderfully
> 
> your focus was good......... the flash reflecting off the cool galss killed the moment
> 
> nice glass too
> 
> cheers



Cheers for the info, Tony. What I like to hear. :beer: 
Will take another better one outside this weekend.


----------



## goatherder

It's not in the glass yet, but I'm too excited not to post it.

Here's what turned up today...


----------



## Tony

Ok....... i will bite first....... you didnt buy them from liquorland did you mate.


----------



## schooey

Dunno how they'll mix with the Easyo... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Tony

what the hell is Easiyo?


----------



## goatherder

Afraid not Tony. Shipped up from Cloudwine.

I've been wanting to taste the sour beers for such a long time, this is the first opportunity I've had to grab them. The three Cantillon beers have a best before date of 2017 on them...


----------



## goatherder

hehe, I'd just finished filling my boy up with it. He loves the stuff.

It's a homebrew yoghurt kit. A kilo of the stuff ends up costing about 3-4 bucks. Great when you go through a kilo each week. Get it from big dub.


----------



## MCT

Couldn't help myself, first time I've seen a Quadruple h34r:


----------



## kabooby

Nice one MCT, looks good enough to drink :chug: 

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## tfxm

my attempt at denny's rye ipa.
i love how this turned out ... damn.




only two bottles left :unsure:


----------



## tdack

Cerny Pivo (Czech black lager) & a Chilli Lime Mex.

The Cerny Pivo is very nice, from a St Peters fresh wort. SWMBO is very happy with it. The Chilli Lime turned out ok, not enough lime coming through, very happy with the chilli.


----------



## captainbrewer

The Cerne is a very tasty drop, I have 2 brews of Cerne in secondary, cant wait to gas one keg and bottle a batch and let it age for 12 months.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

goatherder said:


> It's not in the glass yet, but I'm too excited not to post it.
> 
> Here's what turned up today...
> 
> View attachment 20297



Great looking selection of beers there goatherder :icon_drunk: I haven't tried the Cantillion beers but hope to one day soon.

Just into this 17 month old Saison with tomato and chorizo mussels :icon_drool2: 




C&B
TDA


----------



## reVoxAHB

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Just into this 17 month old Saison with tomato and chorizo mussels :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 20319
> 
> 
> C&B
> TDA



haha. for a second there, i thought the beer was a saison made with tomato and chorizo mussels (like the famed oyster beer)!? 

i thought, good god you guys are a creative lot :unsure: !


----------



## glennheinzel

Damn... the camera isn't charged up. 

Over Xmas in July lunch (roast turkey) I had a John Bull (ESB?) and a Wells Bombardier (ESB?). I prefered the John Bull out of the two, although they were both close to expiry date so perhaps they weren't in the best condition.

I was driving so took it easy at lunch time. Dropped into Camperdown Cellars on the way home and picked up Saison Dupont Biologique and Aech Schlenkerla Weizen Rauchbier. 

Had a couple of homebrew weizens when I got home and then decided to crack the Weizen Rauchbier. I was very disappointed with the lack of smokiness, although I had been told that the Weizen is the least smokiest of the lot. By the end of the beer I thought that the level of smokiness was just right for my tastes (smell??). 

PS. Nice selection there, Goatherder.


----------



## petesbrew

Take 2 of the Belgian Pale Ale photo. Seems a bit soft, but realised only now that the lens needs cleaning. Too bad.
Tastes yum


----------



## devo

I've been reading brew like a monk lately so figured I'd put in a little prac work.







Oh and I was pleasantly surprised to find these in the bottle shop at the new LC beer hall in Fitzroy.




It was a little different to what I expected but an excellent beer none the less.


----------



## reVoxAHB

rainy day cream stout






10 days grain to brain.

reVox


----------



## Interloper

reVox said:


> rainy day cream stout
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days grain to brain.
> 
> reVox



Is it just me or should there be a shadow there? The edges look very odd on that glass - is there some photoshopping going on here??


----------



## petesbrew

It does look at bit strange. Light reflection on the wrong side of glass?
Nice looking stout though


----------



## Screwtop

reVox said:


> rainy day cream stout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days grain to brain.
> 
> reVox




Nice looking beer, and with Jade for good fortune.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Interloper said:


> Is it just me or should there be a shadow there? The edges look very odd on that glass - is there some photoshopping going on here??



heh... i was thinking the exact same thing as i was putting it, esp the left edge of the glass but i assure you, the photo was not lifted from elsewhere or photoshopped. and bugger if i can make heads or tails of the melbourne sun. as i was setting up the shot, the sky was overcast and dreary. walked in the house & pulled a beer, back out and i had tony's late arvo sun... or is that tonyys late garvo sun? :lol: 

golden hour.


----------



## devo

My saaz lager that is nearing it's last few pours from the keg.




Wasn't overly impressed with to begin with but has matured OK.


----------



## Interloper

The Mahogany Choc Porter....




Note the slabs of homebrew indoors conditioning as it is too cold in my shed - and no there is not Sol in that Sol box as I wouldn't wash my jocks in that muck...


----------



## reviled

Interloper said:


> The Mahogany Choc Porter....
> 
> View attachment 20415
> 
> 
> Note the slabs of homebrew indoors conditioning as it is too cold in my shed - and no there is not Sol in that Sol box as I wouldn't wash my jocks in that muck...



That looks damn good, what recipe did you use for that?


----------



## Interloper

reviled said:


> That looks damn good, what recipe did you use for that?



Looks better than it tastes  ... No seriously though it was the Cascade kit for the Chocolate Mahogany Porter which in all honesty is a long way from a stout/porter which I was expecting.

I used the kit
250gms Roasted Barley, boiled for 10mins 
15gms Fuggles for 10 mins
100gms Lindt 85% cocoa chocolate for 5 mins
500gms Dry Malt Extract
250gms Maltodextrin
250gms Dextrose

Excellent mouth feel, brilliant colour but the taste after 2 months is a bit...lacking? Not sure in what but it doesn't have the magic x factor. Good drop and my mates all rave about it, they can't get enough of it and are pushing me to do it again. I don't think I'd race into doing another Cascade kit - this one was on special and as others have said they seem to have spent more on the marketing and the printing on the can than what went _into _the can.

I'll be tasting my London Porter tomorrow night and that was a lot darker and more stout like in colour so looking forward to seeing how that comes us. (Morgans dark ale base kit plus various extracts)


----------



## reviled

Interloper said:


> Looks better than it tastes  ... No seriously though it was the Cascade kit for the Chocolate Mahogany Porter which in all honesty is a long way from a stout/porter which I was expecting.
> 
> I used the kit
> 250gms Roasted Barley, boiled for 10mins
> 15gms Fuggles for 10 mins
> 100gms Lindt 85% cocoa chocolate for 5 mins
> 500gms Dry Malt Extract
> 250gms Maltodextrin
> 250gms Dextrose
> 
> Excellent mouth feel, brilliant colour but the taste after 2 months is a bit...lacking? Not sure in what but it doesn't have the magic x factor. Good drop and my mates all rave about it, they can't get enough of it and are pushing me to do it again. I don't think I'd race into doing another Cascade kit - this one was on special and as others have said they seem to have spent more on the marketing and the printing on the can than what went _into _the can.
> 
> I'll be tasting my London Porter tomorrow night and that was a lot darker and more stout like in colour so looking forward to seeing how that comes us. (Morgans dark ale base kit plus various extracts)



Thats a nice amount of roasted barley  Coulda maybe used some crystal and chocolate malt tho, maybe thats what its lacking? My mate did one recently that was really tasty, but it had nothing up front, just a nice aftertaste... 

Ive never tried the cascade kits but the guy at my lhbs advised against it...


----------



## Interloper

reviled said:


> Thats a nice amount of roasted barley  Coulda maybe used some crystal and chocolate malt tho, maybe thats what its lacking?


yep, added a good whack of that to my London Porter



reviled said:


> Ive never tried the cascade kits but the guy at my lhbs advised against it...


and he would be right! It is on the bottom shelf of both LHBS I use and one of them said "This is how highly we rate it, look where we keep it - the bottom shelf, at the back!"


----------



## yardy

my latest, not too shabby either imho

3000 Pale
2000 Munich
1000 Wheat
Nor Brewer, Hallertauer & Saaz
Danstar Nottingham

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## arogers

yardy said:


> my latest, not too shabby either imho



yardy, that looks great!


----------



## gibbocore

you've given me an idea.

Pacific Sazz honey wheat beer. Thankyou.


----------



## yardy

regulator said:


> yardy, that looks great!




thanks reg,

for a spur of the moment recipe it's turned out a really nice beer, the Koppafloc seems to be doing it's job, mashing low and the Nottingham at low temps is a good combo :chug: 


Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Fourstar

Tucking into a Bridge Road Brewers Chevalier Range - Hefeweizen.

Not too bad, doesn't compare to the Germans thou.


----------



## browndog

I give you Browndog's Grand Cru


This beer holds it's own against Hoegaarden and Murrays, I'm quite chuffed with it, I got the shock of my life when my VB swilling neighbour declared it fanstastic.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew

browndog said:


> I give you Browndog's Grand Cru
> View attachment 20462
> 
> This beer holds it's own against Hoegaarden and Murrays, I'm quite chuffed with it, I got the shock of my life when my VB swilling neighbour declared it fanstastic.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Looks good Browndog. :icon_drool2: Gunna share the recipe for that little puppie.  

Cheers Brad


----------



## browndog

bradsbrew said:


> Looks good Browndog. :icon_drool2: Gunna share the recipe for that little puppie.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Here ya go, I used two types of orange peel, one from a sweet orange, navel I think and some from a seville orange (bitter)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Browndog's Grand Cru
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Belgian Golden Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 69.23 % 
0.75 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 11.54 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (15 minHops 9.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (0 min)Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 oz Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.93 oz Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Citric Acid (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 oz Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 11.54 % 
1 pkt Craftbewer Belgian Ale yeast

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.01 L of water at 73.5 C 63.0 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## tfxm

this is what happens when kick-ass cousins from california visit.
pliny the elder from russian river.




had one last night, but couldn't take a photo at the time. awesome beer; much different to my clone (not suprised). very light pale colour, finishes nice and dry (unlike most local double ipa's). could drink multiple and can hardly notice its 8% alc. and of course, great hop aromas and flavours ...

this is the second and last bottle ... kinda nervous to open it.
but according to the bottle ...

"_respect your elder: keep cold, drink fresh, do not age! pliny the elder is a historical figure, don't make the beer inside this bottle one! not a barley wine, do not age! age your cheese, not your pliny! respect hops, consume fresh! if you must, sit on eggs, not on pliny! don not save for a rainy day! pliny is for savoring, not for saving! consume pliny fresh, or not al all! does not improve with age! hoppy beers are not meant to be aged! keep away from heat!_"

... better snap-to-it!

cheers,
tom


----------



## Dave86

Nothing in the glass yet, but thought I'd show off my latest acquisitions


----------



## shawnheiderich

Ok a picture of my Pale ale.. taste great and looks good, I have sorted out my clarity issues and can now share a picture of my brew...

Sitting on the BBQ as I cook the family dinner..its great to be an Aussie...

Shawn


----------



## Peter Wadey

One for Ra ! We had a cracker of a day here in Sydney yesterday - you'd think it was Spring !
This is a recent Helles made with 100% German Malt & NZ Hallertau Flowers in the boil. Lovely, sweet malt in the mouth.

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## JoeG

Saturday afternoon Dunkel




50% Munich II, 48% BB Pils and 2% Carafa II bittered to 21 IBU with Southern Cross.

Very tasty on a beautiful winter afternoon, after a hard day's brewing and kegging.


----------



## amiddler

My attempt at a James Squire Golden Ale. Great tasting beer but defiantly a long way from being a JSGA clone. Have made it a few times since photo was taken and it disappears very quickly each time.

1x Coopers Real Ale
1.5Kg Blackrock Amber Liquid Malt
500g Honey
40g Amarillo dry hop in secondary
Safale yeast ferment between 16-18'C




Drew

shawn_H, you can't see the label on my favorite drinking glass but yours looks very similar to mine. Holds a big bottle minus the dregs so well.


----------



## shawnheiderich

Yep love those glasses. I have a few and they are my favorite for having a beer out of. I have the tankard version as well and they are also great quality and look the part. 500 mil glasses are the way to go, you just need to drink faster in summer  

Shawn


----------



## hockadays

A hefe made with 3068, long live liquid yeast,


----------



## Doc

tfxm said:


> this is what happens when kick-ass cousins from california visit.
> pliny the elder from russian river.
> 
> View attachment 20463
> 
> 
> had one last night, but couldn't take a photo at the time. awesome beer; much different to my clone (not suprised). very light pale colour, finishes nice and dry (unlike most local double ipa's). could drink multiple and can hardly notice its 8% alc. and of course, great hop aromas and flavours ...
> 
> this is the second and last bottle ... kinda nervous to open it.
> but according to the bottle ...
> 
> "_respect your elder: keep cold, drink fresh, do not age! pliny the elder is a historical figure, don't make the beer inside this bottle one! not a barley wine, do not age! age your cheese, not your pliny! respect hops, consume fresh! if you must, sit on eggs, not on pliny! don not save for a rainy day! pliny is for savoring, not for saving! consume pliny fresh, or not al all! does not improve with age! hoppy beers are not meant to be aged! keep away from heat!_"
> 
> ... better snap-to-it!
> 
> cheers,
> tom



Great score.
PTE has only recently been put to the bottle. The first bottles only hit the shelves in the last 3 weeks. You have done very well.
One of my favs. Haven't had it from the bottle though (other than a filled growler from the Russian River brewpub).

Doc


----------



## Screwtop

tfxm said:


> this is what happens when kick-ass cousins from california visit.
> pliny the elder from russian river.
> 
> View attachment 20463
> 
> 
> had one last night, but couldn't take a photo at the time. awesome beer; much different to my clone (not suprised). very light pale colour, finishes nice and dry (unlike most local double ipa's). could drink multiple and can hardly notice its 8% alc. and of course, great hop aromas and flavours ...
> 
> this is the second and last bottle ... kinda nervous to open it.
> but according to the bottle ...
> 
> "_respect your elder: keep cold, drink fresh, do not age! pliny the elder is a historical figure, don't make the beer inside this bottle one! not a barley wine, do not age! age your cheese, not your pliny! respect hops, consume fresh! if you must, sit on eggs, not on pliny! don not save for a rainy day! pliny is for savoring, not for saving! consume pliny fresh, or not al all! does not improve with age! hoppy beers are not meant to be aged! keep away from heat!_"
> 
> ... better snap-to-it!
> 
> cheers,
> tom




My business partner should land at LAX tomorrow , asked him to take the drive from Inglewood up to Santa Rosa to grab a couple of PTE's to bring home for me. And a sixer of SNPA if he can find it. Can't wait!!


----------



## sinkas

Screwtop said:


> My business partner should land at LAX tomorrow , asked him to take the drive from Inglewood up to Santa Rosa to grab a couple of PTE's to bring home for me. And a sixer of SNPA if he can find it. Can't wait!!




Its not exactly jsut down the road, hope he was heading up that way


----------



## Screwtop

sinkas said:


> Its not exactly jsut down the road, hope he was heading up that way




Whats 700K between partners :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63

Colonial Ale. B) 

Really wanted to post this one. A very enjoyable beer indeed.
A project undertaken by TD and myself to create a beer completely from local ingredients.

Also a good excuse to have a go at Galaxy hops. Think I'll most certainly be using them again, very unique! :beer: 

Here's the recipe;


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.20
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.02
Anticipated EBC: 35.9
Anticipated IBU: 28.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.5 7.50 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
10.9 1.00 kg. Amber Malt (home roasted) Australia 1.032 92
6.5 0.60 kg. BB Caramalt Australia 1.036 40
1.1 0.10 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1882

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 21.6 60 min.
25.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 7.2 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Recultured Coopers Pale Ale

Warren -


----------



## Steve

yum! :beerbang: 
Whats the go with the home roasted amber malt. Did you start off with ale malt and just toast it Warren? How long and what temp?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## joshlangmaid

Drew said:


> My attempt at a James Squire Golden Ale. Great tasting beer but defiantly a long way from being a JSGA clone. Have made it a few times since photo was taken and it disappears very quickly each time.
> 
> 1x Coopers Real Ale
> 1.5Kg Blackrock Amber Liquid Malt
> 500g Honey
> *40g Amarillo dry hop in secondary*
> Safale yeast ferment between 16-18'C
> 
> 
> Drew



Hey guys. These hops in secondary? Meaning putting them in the bottles? 40g spread over the lot? Cheers.


----------



## Steve

Josh Langmaid said:


> Hey guys. These hops in secondary? Meaning putting them in the bottles? 40g spread over the lot? Cheers.




nah not in the bottles - chuck them in another fermenter and rack on top....leave a couple of days and then bottle.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj

Josh Langmaid said:


> Hey guys. These hops in secondary? Meaning putting them in the bottles? 40g spread over the lot? Cheers.


Kit brewers generally refer to bottle conditioning as secondary. Secondary in this case, means racking the beer to another fermenter for a "second" fermentation rest. There is an eternal debate (holy war) over when and even whether you need to secondary or not, but let's just say add the hops after the substantial part of fermentation has completed.


----------



## warrenlw63

Steve said:


> yum! :beerbang:
> Whats the go with the home roasted amber malt. Did you start off with ale malt and just toast it Warren? How long and what temp?
> Cheers
> Steve



Heya Steve.

I just got a kilo of plain old pale malt. Sprayed it with some water and stuck it under my BBQ and roasted at 180 degrees for around an hour. Sprayed again, turned the heat up (around 220 degrees) and roasted it again for a further 20 mins.

Adds a nice baked biscuit type of flavour.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D.

Warren that looks fantastic! I'm a bit nervous about sending my one down to you now! :lol: I'm hoping that looks can be deceiving!  :lol:


----------



## therook

T.D. said:


> Warren that looks fantastic! I'm a bit nervous about sending my one down to you now! :lol: I'm hoping that looks can be deceiving!  :lol:




T.D,

You should have tasted his Irish Red  

Rook


----------



## joshlangmaid

Thanks Bonj and Steve. That makes it much easier.


----------



## bindi

A Bock from JoeG, a surprise couple of beers from Joe via my wife [they work for the same local council] only a month in the keg and very nice. OG was 1.071  also nice.
His first attempt at a Bock and it's a winner  must have this recipe.

Excuse the grainy photo [pun intended].


----------



## bindi

ANZAC Lager made just before ANZAC day.

Simple recipe:
4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.99 % 
0.45 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.34 % 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 7.68 

Forgot to add which yeast, think I was lazy and used S-189 at 10c
An easy drinking light [ish] 5.2%.


----------



## JoeG

bindi said:


> A Bock from JoeG, a surprise couple of beers from Joe via my wife [they work for the same local council] only a month in the keg and very nice. OG was 1.071  also nice.
> His first attempt at a Bock and it's a winner  must have this recipe.
> 
> Excuse the grainy photo [pun intended].



Glad you enjoyed it mate - there's still plenty left in the keg, I'm looking forward to seeing how this one develops over the next few months. Recipe is pretty straight forward:

7kg grain bill for 22L
50% BB pils
45% Wey Munich II
5% Wey Caramunich II
Step mash with a single decoction OG: 1071
Sothern Cross flwrs at 60min for 21.5 IBU
S-189 fermented cool (about 9) FG: 1019

I've got some Wy2206 and Wy2308, I think I'll use one of them for the next one - really get the malt flavour up front.

P.S. Your Anzac Lager looks pretty good - Another "light" beer :huh: . Just out of interest, what's the lowest OG you have brewed?


----------



## Screwtop

JoeG said:


> Just out of interest, what's the lowest OG you have brewed?



 :lol:


----------



## bindi

JoeG said:


> P.S. Your Anzac Lager looks pretty good - Another "light" beer :huh: . Just out of interest, what's the lowest OG you have brewed?








Had to go back 3 and 4 years and found a couple of wheat beers at 1.049.


----------



## glennheinzel

I was feeling a bit thirsty last night so I opened up the beer fridge to review the commercial options on hand...







Do I have VB, Reschs Pilsener, Tooheys New or perhaps Westvleteren 12?

I was up for something different so I tried the Westvleteren 12. 

It had all those weird flavours and smells. I think that I'll stick to New from now on.


----------



## cliffo

Rukh said:


> I was feeling a bit thirsty last night so I opened up the beer fridge to review the commercial options on hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have VB, Reschs Pilsener, Tooheys New or perhaps Westvleteren 12?
> 
> I was up for something different so I tried the Westvleteren 12.
> 
> It had all those weird flavours and smells. I think that I'll stick to New from now on.


You stay classy San Diego...I mean...Rukh


----------



## Muggus

Rukh said:


> I was feeling a bit thirsty last night so I opened up the beer fridge to review the commercial options on hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have VB, Reschs Pilsener, Tooheys New or perhaps Westvleteren 12?
> 
> I was up for something different so I tried the Westvleteren 12.
> 
> It had all those weird flavours and smells. I think that I'll stick to New from now on.


I see you have some Budvar Budweiser in your fridge too...and some Murrays Grand Cru?...and is that a Pilsner Urquell behind the Reschs? Cause I have all 3 of those guys in my fridge too! :blink: 

...ps...please don't tell me that actually is a Westy 12 in your fridge? Cause i've killed for less!


----------



## glennheinzel

> You stay classy San Diego...I mean...Rukh



Ron Burgundy: You stay classy, San Diego. I'm Ron Burgundy? 





Muggus said:


> I see you have some Budvar Budweiser in your fridge too...and some Murrays Grand Cru?...and is that a Pilsner Urquell behind the Reschs? Cause I have all 3 of those guys in my fridge too! :blink:
> 
> ...ps...please don't tell me that actually is a Westy 12 in your fridge? Cause i've killed for less!



Don't worry. Its not in my fridge anymore.

Edit: Yes. I do have Pilsner Urquell, Budvar and Murrays Grand Cru living in my fridge (along with some O'Briens). The pilsners were so that I could do back to back testing against my own attempt. The Grand Cru and O'Briens is so that I can keep Gough and MilletMan in employment.


----------



## Wardhog

This is the best looking beer I've done to date, and I love the toasty tastes in the Oktoberfest, but it DOES take too damn long to make.

Edit: Never mind the date on the photo.


----------



## DiscoStu

Best Beer I have done so far, tasty Weizen. Don't think the bottles of this will last long.


----------



## Muggus

Rukh said:


> Don't worry. Its not in my fridge anymore.


Woah woah, hold on a minute...lemme get this straight, that WAS a bottle of Westy 12 in your fridge? Where'd you get a bottle of Westy 12 from? I couldn't even find one in bloody Belgium!


----------



## schooey

This is my 'All over it APA'

Looks really light, but is quite well bodied, big hop flavour with late additions. Buggers me why people go to the trouble of Polyclar and gelating and all the other whatever....


----------



## Snowdog

Damn! Nice looking beers there!

I have an aged Fuller's ESB in the glass right now. Its going down well.
Sorry, no pic. Battery in the cam just shat.


----------



## Tony

Great looking beer Schooey

hope you post the recipe for a look 

cheers


----------



## Doc

Muggus said:


> Woah woah, hold on a minute...lemme get this straight, that WAS a bottle of Westy 12 in your fridge?



Any others Rukh ??
There seem to be some other unmarked bottles there 

Doc


----------



## petesbrew

Damn that vb looked appetising.


----------



## sinkas

Muggus said:


> Woah woah, hold on a minute...lemme get this straight, that WAS a bottle of Westy 12 in your fridge? Where'd you get a bottle of Westy 12 from? I couldn't even find one in bloody Belgium!




Yeh, apparently he sculled it to wash down a 5 Litre goon of Fuity Lexia...


----------



## glennheinzel

Doc said:


> Any others Rukh ??
> There seem to be some other unmarked bottles there
> 
> Doc



Only the Westy 8 and their Blond. Of course it aint the same as the local blondes! 

I might just have to remove my location until I finish these beers off.



> Damn that vb looked appetising.



Pete - I'm sorry to report that I tipped the VB down the sink. On the upside, it is filled with Farmhouse Ale slurry. 



> Woah woah, hold on a minute...lemme get this straight, that WAS a bottle of Westy 12 in your fridge? Where'd you get a bottle of Westy 12 from? I couldn't even find one in bloody Belgium!



Shhh. Its a secret.


----------



## Doc

Rukh said:


> Only the Westy 8 and their Blond. Of course it aint the same as the local blondes!
> 
> I might just have to remove my location until I finish these beers off.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete - I'm sorry to report that I tipped the VB down the sink. On the upside, it is filled with Farmhouse Ale slurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh. Its a secret.



I know where you live 
See you tomorrow 

Doc


----------



## bconnery

Belgian pale ale. Keep meening to buy something to compare it against as I haven't had one in a while but for now I just keep drinking it...


----------



## bconnery

Johnny Foreigner Extra Stout. Nice and rich this one


----------



## Jye

A Saison that hits most of the marks for me except the FG was a touch high  plus a Pretzel stick :icon_drool2: Ive been working on a recipe for a while and nearly got it how I want it.

3.20 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 56.6 % 
1.10 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 19.5 % 
0.55 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 9.7 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (150.0 EBC) Grain 7.1 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (240.0 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 

22.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 29.0 IBU 

4.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) Yeast-Ale


----------



## winkle

Fallon Park Pilzener
View attachment 20550

23 litres
95% BB Pils
5%BB Wheat
16gm Newport 60 min (hey its cheap)
16gm NZ Hallertauer 15 min
16gm NZ Hallertauer 5 min

Basic but good. I'll do the same using 100% summer saaz hops next week.


----------



## Muggus

Ooo looks nice Winkle. Especially love the glass...makes it look like it were made of polished copper!


----------



## warrenlw63

The Dunkel disaster. Originally intended to be a Munich Dunkel but the S189 yeast never took off.  

Repitched (4 days later) with some S04 and it saved the day. Tastes more like a brown ale than a dunkel now. :huh: 

Not a bad drop all the same.

Warren -


----------



## T.D.

So that's the infamous Dunkel Disaster Warren! Looks quite nice actually! 

I am loving the amber/brown ale I'm drinking at the moment. If I hadn't scoffed a bottle down already tonight, I would have taken a piccy! :lol:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Great full bodied stout, roasty, chocolate and smooth as. Nice effort from the Brew Boys.


----------



## warrenlw63

T.D. said:


> So that's the infamous Dunkel Disaster Warren! Looks quite nice actually!
> 
> I am loving the amber/brown ale I'm drinking at the moment. If I hadn't scoffed a bottle down already tonight, I would have taken a piccy! :lol:



Yeah TD, it's the usual story. I have about half of one keg left and the beer is starting to taste OK. Obviously nothing like an authentic Munich Dunkel though *%$#@ yeast! <_< 



THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Great full bodied stout, roasty, chocolate and smooth as. Nice effort from the Brew Boys.



Hey TDA those descriptors have my attention. Who are the Brew Boys? :icon_drool2: 

Nice glass too.  

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey TDA those descriptors have my attention. Who are the Brew Boys? :icon_drool2:
> 
> Nice glass too.
> 
> Warren -



Warren, you haven't been keeping up!
Read about the Brew Boys here. 
http://www.brewboys.biz/
Have so far tried the Stout and Scotch Ale :icon_drool2: 

So your Dunkel has no Munich goodness whatsoever? Wouldn't be
suprised to see a dry yeast strip flavour from a beer!

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Warren, you haven't been keeping up!
> Read about the Brew Boys here.
> http://www.brewboys.biz/
> Have so far tried the Stout and Scotch Ale :icon_drool2:
> 
> So your Dunkel has no Munich goodness whatsoever? Wouldn't be
> suprised to see a dry yeast strip flavour from a beer!
> 
> C&B
> TDA



:lol: Nah bit behind the 8 ball there. I have a computer virus and too many AHB junk threads to thank for that. <_< 

Very light on for Munich character. To my tastes the S04 has just turned it into a so-so brown ale.

Warren -


----------



## reVoxAHB

I dig the simplicity in design of their labels. Clever idea with the use of a playing card.






another nice one:





sorry to hear the PC picked up an infection, warren  . good to hear yer dunkel pulled thru in one form or another.

reVox


----------



## tdack

My Choc Bannana Blonde ....

It started life as a Coopers Blonde kit, I added 200gm of steeped chocolate grain and then dumped it all on top of a WB-06 yeast cake from a wheat beer because I was lazy and didn't want to clean the fermenter. It's actually turned out rather well considering it's a bit of a Frankenbeer :icon_drunk:


----------



## warra48

A dunkelweizen.
Very smooth, lovely chocolate like malt flavour.


----------



## TidalPete

A pic of my latest Chocolate Spiced Porter in all it's glory.

TP :beer:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 20586
> 
> 
> A pic of my latest Chocolate Spiced Porter in all it's glory.
> 
> TP :beer:



Looks yummy Pete :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Looks yummy Pete :icon_cheers:
> 
> Batz



The right pick for a cold night TP :icon_cheers:


----------



## MVZOOM

Hmm, just finished a real Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, and getting into the Dunken's shortly. Will attempt to take photo's. Am recovering from my vasectomy this afternoon. 

The longer I stay awake, the more anesthetic wears off. Beer is helping...


----------



## InCider

Having a few jars while on AHB after a day at the mill.


----------



## MCT

InCider said:


> Having a few jars while on AHB after a day at the mill.



Haha, not your turn to wash up??


----------



## NickB

Oh sir, you are classy


----------



## Tony

Drinking Sake from an old food jar

:super:


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Having a few jars while on AHB after a day at the mill.




I love you notes and medication :huh:


----------



## InCider

My shed is becoming a glassware shop of nice jars for shed/paddock/manual labour beers. Wide, sturdy and never to be missed when broken. :beer:


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> I love you notes and medication :huh:




Is that "I love Baarbra" and a bottle of Viagra ?


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Is that "I love Baarbra" and a bottle of Viagra ?



It's Baarbra for sure that I love, and a personals stash of "Kiwi Fresh" sheep dip. :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Save it girls...........Xmas swap meat is on very, very soon.....


----------



## Muggus

After only 3 weeks in the bottle I wasn't too sure if this beer would be carbonated at all consider how cold its been...


...however I was rewarded with a soft, creamy carbonation and a good bit of lace.

Very happy with the result of the Omega Lager indeed, especially considering it was my first partial lager.
The aromatics i'm getting from the hops (Green Bullet, Super Alpha, and Sticklebract) are amazing! Pineapple, pinecone, mint...its like nothing i've ever come across.


----------



## newguy

MVZOOM said:


> Am recovering from my vasectomy this afternoon.
> 
> The longer I stay awake, the more anesthetic wears off. Beer is helping...



My sympathies. I haven't had one [yet - unless the wife chloroformed me in the middle of the night], but according to an old friend, going for a round of golf the day after is apparently a *bad idea*. So don't go golfing tomorrow.


----------



## quantocks

you all might hate me after this, but while I'm waiting for my first kit to finish fermenting, I'm drinking an old favourite of mine - yes I am poor. I had to just borrow 20 bucks off my girlfriend to get it too. haha


----------



## InCider

quantocks said:


> you all might hate me after this, but while I'm waiting for my first kit to finish fermenting, I'm drinking an old favourite of mine - yes I am poor. I had to just borrow 20 bucks off my girlfriend to get it too. haha



And it's 4 cans for $10 at Dan Murphys at Northlakes h34r: 

(it's a long train ride)


----------



## quantocks

^ at Dan Murphy's Willoughby it's $7.99 a four pack 

definitely my beer of choice when I have no money.


----------



## reVoxAHB

quantocks said:


> you all might hate me after this, but while I'm waiting for my first kit to finish fermenting, I'm drinking an old favourite of mine - yes I am poor. I had to just borrow 20 bucks off my girlfriend to get it too. haha



Nice one! I've been brewing for almost 15 years and I still enjoy the occasional can of beer (in fact, had a XXXX bitter just today). A six pack on the knee at the local park-bench, downing them one by one, does wonders for the spirit amongst soccer moms and those who schedule in play dates :huh:  .


----------



## sinkas

reVox said:


> Nice one! I've been brewing for almost 15 years and I still enjoy the occasional can of beer (in fact, had a XXXX bitter just today). A six pack on the knee at the local park-bench, downing them one by one, does wonders for the spirit amongst soccer moms and those who schedule in play dates :huh:  .




Dude that is really creepy...


----------



## quantocks

I think if you were 15 and drinking at the park, perfectly acceptable. but that is kind of weird


----------



## beeroclock

have to post this beer punters, really pushed the raw suga on this one, no stuffing around 1 tin of goo and 2kgs of suga
this is one to be proud of


----------



## T.D.

Hey beeroclock, that's an interesting brew. Will keep those alcoholic mates of yours satisfied, that's for sure. Nice and clear too, did you use a filter?


----------



## beeroclock

no filter td, i just try and ages my beers for 3 month, filters are for brewerwries


----------



## winkle

La Trippelle d'Hogshead
View attachment 20659

One word "LETHAL"
Cures Insominia, apparently amplifies snoring :huh:

Dunno why it came out this colour in the photo, really is a murky gold (first one out of the keg). MMMM soccer mums...
edit: admission of poor photography


----------



## Adamt

Wow... that just looks thick, chewy and awesome!

If that didnt have a head on it that'd look like a cocktail.


----------



## Tony

like blended peached and vodka


----------



## winkle

> like blended peached and vodka smile.gif



The effect is somewhat similar (allegedly) 10.5% :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

I was off on a fact-finding tour of the Spring Hill Brewpub and got a few unibroues on the way home.
Turns out this bloke is quite a fan
View attachment 20680

and so is the cat
View attachment 20681

I think I'd better enable the drunk posting block about now :icon_cheers:


----------



## devo

reVox said:


> Nice one! I've been brewing for almost 15 years and I still enjoy the occasional can of beer (in fact, had a XXXX bitter just today). A six pack on the knee at the local park-bench, downing them one by one, does wonders for the spirit amongst soccer moms and those who schedule in play dates :huh:  .



HAHAHA :lol: classic


----------



## quantocks

still waiting for my first brew to ferment, so I went and bought more Amsterdam Mariner 500ml cans and 2 dollar clean skins at the moment from Dan Murphys.


----------



## Tony

oh thats almost depressing


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> I was off on a fact-finding tour of the Spring Hill Brewpub and got a few unibroues on the way home.
> Turns out this bloke is quite a fan
> View attachment 20680
> 
> and so is the cat
> View attachment 20681
> 
> I think I'd better enable the drunk posting block about now :icon_cheers:




Hehehe, I'll be right over mate! Looks noice.


----------



## barls

just opened this one
its stuster's braggot that i got off him.
very smooth


----------



## bulp

Not my own but a day of building a brewery with my friend Hefeweizen.


----------



## schooey

building or polishing?...


----------



## bulp

schooey said:


> building or polishing?...




Well i can't say i didn't rub my keg if you know what i mean


----------



## chug!chug!

quantocks said:


> still waiting for my first brew to ferment, so I went and bought more Amsterdam Mariner 500ml cans and 2 dollar clean skins at the moment from Dan Murphys.



Exactly the same as what I drink :icon_chickcheers: .....except im too classy for cans......


----------



## bonj

bulp said:


> Well i can't say i didn't rub my keg if you know what i mean


:lol: Oh, you are so brewerhood material


----------



## cliffo

Using the Pumpy method of using a smaller size drinking vessel :icon_cheers: 

My mid-strength (3.6%) Vienna lager.

Tried gelatine with this one instead of my usual regime of filtering - took a bit longer but has cleared up fairly nicely.




cliffo


----------



## Peter Wadey

Jye said:


> A Saison that hits most of the marks for me except the FG was a touch high  plus a Pretzel stick :icon_drool2: Ive been working on a recipe for a while and nearly got it how I want it.
> 
> .....recipe removed.....
> 
> View attachment 20549



The tapeworm bit when I saw this Jye!

I'll raise you some fatty lamb, onions & a Porter with 15% Rye & Smoked malt



Rgds,
Pete

PS If I messed up & Jye's pic doesn't show up, go back to the 10th & have a look.


----------



## quantocks

I see myself going back to good ol' Dan Murphy's again tonight for more Amsterdam Mariner 500ml cans. I can't wait til my brew is fermented. 

I can't take it anymore


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> Well i can't say i didn't rub my keg if you know what i mean




Can't wait till you "rub one out" of that brewery bulp :lol:


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Can't wait till you "rub one out" of that brewery bulp :lol:


 :lol: 
And I can say that I was tempted when Franko was up. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## captainbrewer

My Hefeweizen 

Made from ESB Fresh Wort Kit. 

Nice flavours very close in taste to the Schofferhofer.


----------



## captainbrewer

My cerne pivo, also a ESB fresh wort kit. 

A beautiful dark beer pictured on my small chest freezer, holds three kegs, nice timber collar and 3 tap T font. Very happy with this set up for a first try, I can only go bigger and better from here. 

Captainbrewer


----------



## Bribie G

Newcastle Brown 1960s style wannabee.

Morgans Amber Ale, heavily overlaid with LDME, crystal malt and fuggles. Nottingham ale yeast


.


----------



## Muggus

BribieG said:


> Newcastle Brown 1960s style wannabee.
> 
> Morgans Amber Ale, heavily overlaid with LDME, crystal malt and fuggles. Nottingham ale yeast
> 
> View attachment 20721
> .


Almost doesn't look real against the computer screen background!


----------



## buttersd70

My standard mild ale.....well, it's almost _out _of the glass, rather than _in _the glass. Some rotten sod came over for tea the other night and emptied my keg....luckily I have a couple in bottles. <_< (Just joking, Muckey  )
View attachment 20723


----------



## braufrau

apa






the bottle






lacing close up


----------



## winkle

Latest batch of Flying Pig Bitter
View attachment 20731


----------



## Muggus

I randomly found a bottle of wine in the back of the cellar that no-one recalls purchasing...


Needless to say, it was bottled 1 year after I was born. :huh:


----------



## Screwtop

Muggus said:


> I randomly found a bottle of wine in the back of the cellar that no-one recalls purchasing...
> View attachment 20732
> 
> Needless to say, it was bottled 1 year after I was born. :huh:




They were sold by party plan in the 80's, how was it? Interesting to see how a spatlese of that vintage would hold up.


----------



## Muggus

Screwtop said:


> They were sold by party plan in the 80's, how was it? Interesting to see how a spatlese of that vintage would hold up.


Not exactly my wine of choice by any standard...but i'm suprised how clean the flavour is...especially considering how shit a condition the cork was in!!! 
Only a hint of sweetness towards the beginning, with a bit of pineapple, honey and sultana. Has bugger-all length, a touch of acid.
I have a feeling I probably couldn't down this wine in its hay day...probably too sweet for my tastes.


----------



## Muggus

Muggus said:


> Not exactly my wine of choice by any standard...but i'm suprised how clean the flavour is...especially considering how shit a condition the cork was in!!!
> Only a hint of sweetness towards the beginning, with a bit of pineapple, honey and sultana. Has bugger-all length, a touch of acid.
> I have a feeling I probably couldn't down this wine in its hay day...probably too sweet for my tastes.


Actually halfway through it starts to take a turn for the worst...bit of sediment, bit of mouldiness, not good! :icon_vomit:


----------



## newguy

My 'no guilt' mild at roughly 3%. :super: Damn tasty for such a low strength beer. :icon_drool2:


----------



## braufrau

weizenbock'
'


----------



## reVoxAHB

braufrau said:


> weizenbock'
> '



Hey, yer pics are coming along. Did you build a light box? How's the weizenbock?

reVox


----------



## devo

That weizenbock looks tasty :icon_drool2: 

I'm currently hooking into a triple karmeliet


----------



## braufrau

reVox said:


> Hey, yer pics are coming along. Did you build a light box? How's the weizenbock?
> 
> reVox



Thanks revox. I mucked around with a lightbox, but ended up sloping a bit of cardboard against a wall and the kitchen bench and pointed a bedside lanp at the wall so it bounced off behind the glass.
Its not perfect but I'm happy with it.

And the weizenbock is very nice. All the cloves and bananas have mellowed and merged with raisins and well .. yum!
Its been a month in the bottle and interestingly, the 500ml bottles aren't ready to drink. The cloves are too overpowering.


----------



## rough60

First crack at a Dunkelweizen, hoppier than style guidelines, but thats what I like.


----------



## warra48

braufrau said:


> weizenbock



Looks delicious, I love darker wheat styles.
Nice glass too, Franziskaner Weissbier.


----------



## warra48

rough60 said:


> First crack at a Dunkelweizen, hoppier than style guidelines, but thats what I like.



Looks very nice, good looking head on it.


----------



## homebrewkid

coopers draught i love this stuff


----------



## Tony

currently drinking a nice Rauchbier

40% smoked malt, the rest munich, some german crystals and carafa spec 2

Hopped with SAAZ, fermented with US-05 as it was all i had that wasnt a lambic blend at the time.

one pic indoors showing its dark colour and one outdoors with a bit of sun behing showing the deep amber hue 

Mashed with 52 deg protein rest for 20 min and then 65 for 60 min. No mash out, cool 72 deg sparge. Very smooth malty beer that holds a head you cant kill. Even after it sits for 20 min it still holds the head to the bottom of the glass. Very happy with it!

cheers


----------



## Tony

And here is the Scottish 70/- i have in bottles. 

No chilled and when served at cold lager temps its crystal clear. My first really really clear No Chill beer that wasnt a stout!

Must have been the Golden Promise.

Recipe is in the database. Tastes fantastic too!

cheers


----------



## devo

Some nice lacing on a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Tony

devo said:


> Some nice lacing on a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.




yeah but what did it taste like?

cheers


----------



## Thunderlips

Tony said:


> yeah but what did it taste like?


I was expecting a lot after all the hype but I really don't think it's as good as Little Creatures effort.


----------



## ozpowell

My 'ole faithful Witbier.... :wub: 


​


----------



## ozpowell

...and my Oktoberfest/Marzen

​


----------



## braufrau

warra48 said:


> Looks delicious, I love darker wheat styles.
> Nice glass too, Franziskaner Weissbier.




how did you know? :huh:


----------



## sponge

ozpowell said:


> ...and my Oktoberfest/Marzen
> 
> View attachment 20789​


Looks amazing mate. I was thinking about doing something similar soon

And chance for a recipe?


Sponge


----------



## Doc

Tony said:


> And here is the Scottish 70/- i have in bottles.
> 
> No chilled and when served at cold lager temps its crystal clear. My first really really clear No Chill beer that wasnt a stout!



Looks awesome Tony.
That is the glass I've been hunting for my Wheatwine.
Made enquires at a couple of websites that had them listed, but never heard back from them 
Where did you get yours from ?

Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD

My first attempt at a Mead, this is an Orange, Clove and Cinnamon Mead using Macadamia honey, just bottled after 6 weeks fermentation. Tastes awesome!


----------



## warra48

braufrau said:


> how did you know? :huh:



I have two of them myself!


----------



## ozpowell

sponge said:


> Looks amazing mate. I was thinking about doing something similar soon
> 
> And chance for a recipe?
> 
> 
> Sponge



Credit for the malt bill goes to Steve (SJW) here.

Here's the recipe:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Marzen #2
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.28 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (12.5 SRM) Grain 48.39 % 
3.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.5 SRM) Grain 48.39 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (70.0 SRM) Grain 3.23 % 
60.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (90 min)Hops 21.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (17 min)Hops 5.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 17.0 min) Misc 
3 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body (with Decoction Mashout)
Total Grain Weight: 6.20 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body (with Decoction Mashout)
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 16.15 L of water at 78.0 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mashout Decoct 5.51 L of mash and boil it 76.0 C 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tony

Doc said:


> Looks awesome Tony.
> That is the glass I've been hunting for my Wheatwine.
> Made enquires at a couple of websites that had them listed, but never heard back from them
> Where did you get yours from ?
> 
> Doc



Got it from Ebay overseas.

Search on "beer glass" and check through the international sales. Some awsome glasses go on there. I have seen a few recently. you just have to check once a week for the odd one to pop up. I i see one i will PM you 

Recently recieved these in the mail. Cant wait to try them. A bit disapointed in the Trippel being a month out of date. Will be sending an email asking why i was charged full price for it!

Still cant get over the Best before September 2027 on the lambic

Im going to try them soon and if i like them i will invest in a few to put away and try over the years.

cheers


----------



## Tony

First cab off the rank......... the Theakston Old Peculier.

WOW!

Im very glad i bought this. I have always wanted to try it and im not disapointed.
Poured dark, colour of tooheys old.
Rich creamy head that disipated to a fine bead due to low carbination. No "make it fizzy for the exports". This is how it should be and i like it  
This beers highlight for me is the aroma...... smells of rich deep dark toffee and caramel with a hint of light roast and english hops.
medium mouth feel, not heavy or cloying. firm but smooth and clean bitterness ballances the deep dark crystal/toffee/caramel malt in the mouth.
Some fruity yeast character but fairly clean.
leaves a lingering bitterness and slightly burnt toffee after feel on the sides of your tongue.

A pleasure to drink and a great learning experience!

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Still cant get over the Best before September 2027 on the lambic
> 
> Im going to try them soon and if i like them i will invest in a few to put away and try over the years.


Awesome selection there Tony!
Gotta love the 'best before' dates on bottled lambics. Picked up this guy when I was in Brussels around Chrissie last year...



Didn't get around to trying any of the Cantillon beer while I was over there though... I really should have!


----------



## devo

Tony said:


> yeah but what did it taste like?
> 
> cheers



Tasted great actually! Although I'd prefer LC.


----------



## Tony

devo said:


> Tasted great actually! Although I'd prefer LC.



Well im no fan of LCPA so i will pass on that one i think

cheers


----------



## quantocks

I went a little upper-class on pay day yesterday and got some better beer:


----------



## rough60

American Amber Ale, nice to taste malt again after too many wheats and apa's/ipa's. (As if you can have too many.)


----------



## Batz

rough60 said:


> American Amber Ale, nice to taste malt again after too many wheats . (As if you can have too many.)




One wheat is too many  

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> One wheat is too many
> 
> Batz




Grumpy old weizenphobe :lol:


----------



## reviled

Tony said:


> currently drinking a nice Rauchbier
> 
> 40% smoked malt, the rest munich, some german crystals and carafa spec 2
> 
> Hopped with SAAZ, fermented with US-05 as it was all i had that wasnt a lambic blend at the time.
> 
> one pic indoors showing its dark colour and one outdoors with a bit of sun behing showing the deep amber hue
> 
> Mashed with 52 deg protein rest for 20 min and then 65 for 60 min. No mash out, cool 72 deg sparge. Very smooth malty beer that holds a head you cant kill. Even after it sits for 20 min it still holds the head to the bottom of the glass. Very happy with it!
> 
> cheers



Man....  Yum, is all that I can say... Looking damn good mate!


----------



## warrenlw63

Galaxy Cream Ale;

Pale Malt, Flaked Rice (10%) & Galaxy Hops.

No Filter. Luvs Galaxy!!  

Warren -


----------



## eric8

Tony said:


> Got it from Ebay overseas.
> 
> Search on "beer glass" and check through the international sales. Some awsome glasses go on there. I have seen a few recently. you just have to check once a week for the odd one to pop up. I i see one i will PM you
> 
> Recently recieved these in the mail. Cant wait to try them. A bit disapointed in the Trippel being a month out of date. Will be sending an email asking why i was charged full price for it!
> 
> Still cant get over the Best before September 2027 on the lambic
> 
> Im going to try them soon and if i like them i will invest in a few to put away and try over the years.
> 
> cheers



Where did you order those from Tony? Was the postage a lot?


----------



## Steve

ozpowell said:


> ...and my Oktoberfest/Marzen
> 
> View attachment 20789​




:icon_drool2: noice


----------



## Jye

The lasts of a pils Im not too happy with, the rest of the keg will makes it way onto the garden in way for a Galaxy Blonde.


----------



## Stuster

Jye said:


> The lasts of a pils Im not too happy with, the rest of the keg will makes it way onto the garden in way for a Galaxy Blonde.



Shame that. What's wrong with it, Jye? Looks good though, which is the main thing.


----------



## Jye

Stuster said:


> Shame that. What's wrong with it, Jye? Looks good though, which is the main thing.



I wanted something drier and with a crisper mouth feel... plus some more hops in the finish  For my liking it is just too malty with not enough bitterness to balance it out. Apart from recipe formulation it is a well made beer if I do say so my self


----------



## Stuster

Jye said:


> plus some more hops in the finish



Perhaps just chew on a mouthful of hops while drinking it.


----------



## T.D.

Stuster said:


> Looks good though, which is the main thing.



:lol: That's the problem with this thread isn't it! The beer looks fine in a pic, but says very little about it really. It'd be very easy just to jam a shocking beer through a filter and take a piccy and reap lots of praise! :lol:


----------



## drsmurto

Tony said:


> First cab off the rank......... the Theakston Old Peculier.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Im very glad i bought this. I have always wanted to try it and im not disapointed.
> Poured dark, colour of tooheys old.
> Rich creamy head that disipated to a fine bead due to low carbination. No "make it fizzy for the exports". This is how it should be and i like it
> This beers highlight for me is the aroma...... smells of rich deep dark toffee and caramel with a hint of light roast and english hops.
> medium mouth feel, not heavy or cloying. firm but smooth and clean bitterness ballances the deep dark crystal/toffee/caramel malt in the mouth.
> Some fruity yeast character but fairly clean.
> leaves a lingering bitterness and slightly burnt toffee after feel on the sides of your tongue.
> 
> A pleasure to drink and a great learning experience!
> 
> cheers



One of my faves too Tony. I have a recipe for it but it never does seem to make its way to the top of the list. So i just buy a bottle every now and then! :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63

T.D. said:


> :lol: That's the problem with this thread isn't it! The beer looks fine in a pic, but says very little about it really. It'd be very easy just to jam a shocking beer through a filter and take a piccy and reap lots of praise! :lol:



Sort of sounds like the precursor to a joke... What does a Supermodel and a Glass of Beer have in common?

We'll get lots of head, body, curves etc.

I suppose we've all tasted more beers than supermodels though.  

Warren -


----------



## Jye

Stuster said:


> Perhaps just chew on a mouthful of hops while drinking it.



Been there...done that


----------



## Gerard_M

T.D. said:


> :lol: That's the problem with this thread isn't it! The beer looks fine in a pic, but says very little about it really. It'd be very easy just to jam a shocking beer through a filter and take a piccy and reap lots of praise! :lol:




No filter on these beers

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## MCT

quantocks said:


> I went a little upper-class on pay day yesterday and got some better beer:



Can I ask where they have the Schofferhofer with the glasses? I broke all mine 
And how much?
Cheers.


----------



## warra48

I bought a five pack of Schfferhofen it at Dan's a few months ago, and it had a glass in the pack.
I also bought one of the glasses at Northmead Wine Cellars in Sydney , 30 Kleins Road, Northmead, NSW 2152, as well as some Franziskaner glasses.


----------



## Juddy

My first attempt and taste of an Aussie version of a Russian Imperial Stout.
WOW!   




This is a big, intense, black beer! With 1kg of Chocolate and 1Kg of roasted grain in a 10Kg grainbill! A little help from some Dark DME and Demerara Sugar to get the gravity down and the Alcohol "UP"! A winter warmer indeed. At around 10.3% and close to 70 IBU's worth of Pride of Ringwood this beer is awesome. Bitter at first and then some sweetness from the residual sugars, a strong hoppy/coffee finish and then its back for more! Brewed back in April it should get even better with more time. 




Looking forward to following its progress...  

Juddy


----------



## razz

Juddy said:


> My first attempt and taste of an Aussie version of a Russian Imperial Stout.
> WOW!
> 
> View attachment 20847
> 
> 
> This is a big, intense, black beer! With 1kg of Chocolate and 1Kg of roasted grain in a 10Kg grainbill! A little help from some Dark DME and Demerara Sugar to get the gravity down and the Alcohol "UP"! A winter warmer indeed. At around 10.3% and close to 70 IBU's worth of Pride of Ringwood this beer is awesome. Bitter at first and then some sweetness from the residual sugars, a strong hoppy/coffee finish and then its back for more! Brewed back in April it should get even better with more time.
> 
> View attachment 20848
> 
> 
> Looking forward to following its progress...
> 
> Juddy



Should be ready in time for next winter ! :lol:


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

ESB American Pale Ale. I think this is the best beer I have ever made which dosn't say much for my brewing ability. All I had to do was chuck 3kg of goop into my fermentor and add water and yeast. It tastes pretty close to LCPA, I havn't seen a batch of beer vanish from cupboard this quick for a while. Got the fermentor on the bench and im about to throw in a 3kg can of ESB Bavarian Wheat. :icon_drunk:


----------



## ozpowell

Juddy said:


> My first attempt and taste of an Aussie version of a Russian Imperial Stout.
> WOW!
> 
> View attachment 20847
> 
> 
> This is a big, intense, black beer! With 1kg of Chocolate and 1Kg of roasted grain in a 10Kg grainbill! A little help from some Dark DME and Demerara Sugar to get the gravity down and the Alcohol "UP"! A winter warmer indeed. At around 10.3% and close to 70 IBU's worth of Pride of Ringwood this beer is awesome. Bitter at first and then some sweetness from the residual sugars, a strong hoppy/coffee finish and then its back for more! Brewed back in April it should get even better with more time.
> 
> View attachment 20848
> 
> 
> Looking forward to following its progress...
> 
> Juddy



Looks delicious - do you drink it with a spoon?


----------



## mje1980

American blonde. Ahtanum and columbus mix. Very very very nice. Loving it.


----------



## Tony

Good shot of the shed mate  

I have an APA (i know i know) just bottled and i used Ahtanum and Centennial. 

It has a very unique flavour......... im attributing to the Ahtanum. Lots of flavours going on in there. Looking forward to trying it.

cheers


----------



## browndog

Tony said:


> Good shot of the shed mate
> 
> I have an APA (i know i know) just bottled and i used Ahtanum and Centennial.
> 
> It has a very unique flavour......... im attributing to the Ahtanum. Lots of flavours going on in there. Looking forward to trying it.
> 
> cheers



Try making yourself an all ahtanum beer Tony, I think you might be dissapointed. I found this hop to be very ordinary as far as american hops go.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony

Yeah when i say lots going on its not all good.

Aroma is fantastic but the flavour was grassy and a bit harsh.

It was from secondary so a bit of gas and a bit of time and will see how it goes.

I was interested to try some new hops i havnt tried before. they smelt bloody tops in the pack. very bright and friuity!

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Not the idea glass, but boy it looks good in it!


Green Cascade PA
Plenty of Green Bullet and NZ Cascade flowers. 
4.7%, 39 IBUs, US-05, bit of wheat malt in there
Brewed it to be my summer session beer...but not sure if it'll last that long! :chug:


----------



## reVoxAHB

Tony said:


> Good shot of the shed mate


----------



## David Sinclair

An Irish Red, first time brewed and enjoyable, just need to fine tune.


----------



## Tony

Found a stash of 7 bottles of Sheep Shagger. The beer i brewed for last years NSW Xmas case.

This beer had about 10g/liter of hops....... thats around 400g of flowers in 40 liters.

ITs still hoppy....... very hoppy even after 12 months. Its still hazy from all the hop oil!

Its still smooth, clean, crisp, and too easy to drink for a 1.072, 70 IBU beer! Goes down like a well paid...........

Going to brew it again for the Xmas swap.

Recipe is in the database.

cheers

PS.... here are a couple of shakey shots without flash, taken after dark. Sunlight only shows up the hop oil haze.

Edit: Oh..... and it laces the glass like no other beer i have made. you can pick up bits of head and push them around on the bench like marshmellow


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Managed to finally get to the Wine Emporium on Ann Street today and picked up a bunch of beers including some Meantime varieties, SNPA and a bunch of others including my winter standby.

But tonight I just knocked off a couple:






The Bridge Rd Bavarian Wheat wasn't too bad for a wheatie, subtle banana smell, great flavour.

Kudo's goes to the Milliacus Bier de Garde Ambree - very nice drop, will be getting more.

And the Monteiths Doppelbock (my winter standby) - a very enjoyable beer, nice roasty malts and a subtle caramel sweetness, not cloying at all.


----------



## Tony

Second tasting of my delivery of nice beers

Westmalle Tripel

I was a bit disaponted in paying so much for a single bottle of beer and recieving it with a best before that ran out a month ago. But i got to thinking.......... this is a 9.5% Belgian beer......... i doubt it will ever go stale, in fact it may just get better.

Poured a wonderful deep gold, a bit cloudy as the yeast hadnt completly settled from the postal trip but who cares 

Aroma is sweet and luscious, mild fenolics and a touch of sweet fruit.
Sweet in the mouth with just a tad of bitterness to prevent a cloying finish. Sweet clean malt and an almost candy character. Spicy finish with low fenolics and furitiness. 

Too easy to drink for a 9.5% beer!

Very glad i bough this to try.

cheers

Edit: looks darker in the pic than it is due to overcast day


----------



## Muggus

Yum Westmalle Tripel! :icon_drool2: 

Nice one Tony, one of my favs. That and Tripel Karmeliet...as good as golden beers get!


----------



## Tony

Oh yeah........ there is one mouthfull left in the glass. Im not wanting to drink it cause then it will all be gone 

My benchmark for Tripels has been set!


----------



## Muggus

Your Tripel consumption made me a bit jealous, so I grabbed the nearest Belgian Strong I could find...


...which just happened to be my Behemoth Belgian Strong Ale, straight from the cellar.

Solid 9.3% alcohol. T-58 yeast. 
Carbonation is just starting to take shape. Big, sticky mouthfeel. Toffee and raspberry seems to go along with the red-hue of the body. A
lot happening on the body but its still too easy to drink!


----------



## bonj

Oktoberfest:





Tony's Bright Ale


----------



## Tony

My Brother rang me this arvo from a bottolo in newey asking me what this fullers Organic honey dew was. I said i dont know but get me a bottle as well! I asked him if they had any Unibroue beers there and he found the 4 pack of whats in the picture. Sounds interesting, tripple fermentation with 3 different yeasts, 9% mmmmmm

Put one of the Unibroue's and the Fullers beer in the fridge to sample tomorrow. Will updaye with a report and pics

cheers


----------



## Barramundi

geoff_tewierik said:


> Managed to finally get to the Wine Emporium on Ann Street today and picked up a bunch of beers including some Meantime varieties, SNPA and a bunch of others including my winter standby.
> 
> But tonight I just knocked off a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bridge Rd Bavarian Wheat wasn't too bad for a wheatie, subtle banana smell, great flavour.
> 
> Kudo's goes to the Milliacus Bier de Garde Ambree - very nice drop, will be getting more.
> 
> And the Monteiths Doppelbock (my winter standby) - a very enjoyable beer, nice roasty malts and a subtle caramel sweetness, not cloying at all.


that winter doppel bock is quite a nice beer , have had a few of those now ...

got a 500ml bottle of an english oatmeal stout on friday night that for the life of me cant remember what it was called will have to get another to refresh my memory ...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Jeffery Hudson Bitter from Oakham Ale Brewery in Peterborough(UK)

Great malt flavour and floral hop aroma!


----------



## Tony

First up....... the Fullers Honey Dew

Very low carb, endeed up flad before i finished it.

Low on flavour, body, bitterness, character

Couldnt even pick the honey

Smells remotly of EKG and tastes like its been brewed with the usuall Fullers yeast

I think this is Fullers atempt at drawing in tasteless lager drinkers to fullers beers and laes in general.

Wont bother again.

3 out of 10!


----------



## Tony

Second attempt........ now we are talking

Unibroue - La Fin Du Monde (Or "The End Of The World" for us)

Nice golden colour, Hazy and nicly carbed.

Aroma of a great belgian Tripel. Sweet, fenolic, Spicy.
Mediun light to medium body, smooth sweet malt and a good whack of yeast character. Very complex. Malt, yeast and light hops all mingle well. Perfect bitterness...... you know its there but you dont notice it if you know what i mean.

Out of 10 the Westmalle Tripel would have got 8.5 for me. This gets a 7.5 / 10

Very VERY glad i got a 4 pack


----------



## Muggus

La Fin Du Monde is very yum also. Tried it for the first time only a couple of weeks back...750ml corked bottle all to myself, needless to say it went down WAY TO EASY! :icon_drunk: 
Manage to scam another corked Unibroue beer (and more) on the same shopping trip...


Anyone tried this one? I'm still tossing up whether to cellar it or drink it now!


----------



## Tony

Where did you pick that up mate?


----------



## Muggus

Harrigans Cellars, in Pokolbin, Hunter Valley...of all places. 
Was up that way July visiting wineries, and couldn't help but drop by and see what they had in the way of beer.


----------



## eric8

Muggus said:


> Harrigans Cellars, in Pokolbin, Hunter Valley...of all places.
> Was up that way July visiting wineries, and couldn't help but drop by and see what they had in the way of beer.



Maybe we can ask Pok to pick somw up for us?  I have a four pack of that La Fin Du Monde, well it's two now. I loved it, I think it was definitely one of the best beers and tripels I have had.


----------



## barls

hate to tell you but i was there on the weekend and there was no bottles of the 16 i saw.


----------



## Tony

Rats!

I work at a coal mine near Broke and the back way home takes me past there!

might drop in and have a look anyway

cheers


----------



## Muggus

From what i've read up about it on Ratebeer, it seems like an interesting beer. 
Also seems that its "retired" and might be hard to track down a bottle.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

I won 5 cartons of beer down at the local the other day. I needed this like a hole in the head.


----------



## Katherine

Congratulations... that is just worth the smile... Look your sorted for christmas! Visitors beer.

Reminds me of the pub I work at... they have chase the ace if you dont pick the correct card you get a carton of beer up to the value of $80.00... the amount of Carlton Midstrengths that have gone amazes me!


----------



## Duff

AlwayzLoozeCount said:


> I won 5 cartons of beer down at the local the other day. I needed this like a hole in the head.



Just think of the buckets of beer batter you can make.


----------



## drsmurto

And how many snails you can catch.....

EDIT - its was i used the 6 pack of carlton cold that was left in my fridge after a party! Works a treat!


----------



## Thommo

Oh man, I don't feel so bad sitting in my office drinking a BUL Stella now.

Maybe you can sell them to mates for $20 a case and pick up 5 decent six packs of something nice?


----------



## eric8

Stick them on your garbage bins for the garbo's at Christmas, thats what I do when people give me "beer" like that.


----------



## David Sinclair

This is what i'm tasting tonight, i'll report back with the palate of a wine taster - with a blocked nose


----------



## drsmurto

Beer4Us said:


> This is what i'm tasting tonight, i'll report back with the palate of a wine taster - with a blocked nose



Mmmmm, Old Peculier! Damn tasty drop that.


----------



## trevc

My wife is picking up some Belgians on the way home, which usually means some Duvel, Chimay, La Trappe.. (or whatever First choice has on special!)


----------



## Tony

Oh yum..... Schwelmer Pils.

I remember they had the 500ml bottles of that for $2.50 each at Dan Murpheys a couple of years back.

I went in and bought a heap and obviously so did others and the price doubled the next week.

Then they stopped stocking it.

One of my favorites !

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Oh yum..... Schwelmer Pils.
> 
> I remember they had the 500ml bottles of that for $2.50 each at Dan Murpheys a couple of years back.
> 
> I went in and bought a heap and obviously so did others and the price doubled the next week.
> 
> Then they stopped stocking it.
> 
> One of my favorites !
> 
> cheers


They seem to be stocking it again!

I had that same problem a few years back also. I first got it from an independent bottlo down here (Jims Cellars) in the 500ml bottles, and I could help but buy a 4 pack. Then i noticed it in Dans, so I bought another few 4 packs...then the time after that, it was gone!
Then bam, like 12 months ago I noticed they'd changed the bottles from 500ml swingtops to 330ish swingtops, and I was like "Nah, too small".
And I was in there yesterday for the first time in a while...had to get my fix...and they had the 500ml bottles back again! :blink: 

Needless to say the dozen or so swingtops I have have been put to good use! :beerbang:


----------



## Tony

Yeah i still use my 500 ml swingtops too..... they are a great bottle.

Will have to have a look tonorrow. Might get some to drink on fathers day with the old man. If not, will have to resort to a Wiehenstephaner wheat of some sort. 

Bugger


----------



## cliffo

Tony said:


> Yeah i still use my 500 ml swingtops too..... they are a great bottle.
> 
> Will have to have a look tonorrow. Might get some to drink on fathers day with the old man. If not, will have to resort to a Wiehenstephaner wheat of some sort.
> 
> Bugger



I've got a few empty bottles in the cupboard...they're great for when you go to a party or BBQ - just pour from the tap, put the top on and you're set!


----------



## braufrau

Just back from the getrankemarkt


----------



## TidalPete

My Spiced Belgian Fruit Beer that turned up at the Bulk Grain Buy collection at Rossco's shop (No affiliation, etc, etc  ) last weekend
Love that 3538.












TP :beer:


----------



## ~MikE

braufrau said:


> Just back from the getrankemarkt
> 
> [imghttp://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/albums/1220548144/gallery_3596_331_30537.jpg[/img]


ZOMG get them out of the sunlight 

i almost picked up a weihenstephaner the other day but went with some other weissbier, turned out ok. i've also got a Ruddles County (some english beer?) a zywiec (cos i had it years ago and loved it but can't remember much about it) and following my dortmunder that i finished off the other day i got a DAB - possible inspiration and recipe tweakage...


----------



## TidalPete

My flame suit is on, double checked & ready.  

I thought that the original intention of this thread was to show the good beers that you have brewed for everyone to see & ask\discuss them?

A lot of posts recently have shown the beers that they have bought.
Too easy?

TP :beer:


----------



## browndog

TidalPete said:


> My flame suit is on, double checked & ready.
> 
> I thought that the original intention of this thread was to show the good beers that you have brewed for everyone to see & ask\discuss them?
> 
> A lot of posts recently have shown the beers that they have bought.
> Too easy?
> 
> TP :beer:



+1

Too right Pete, have people forgotten this is a home brew forum and this thread is called "Whats in the glass" It's dissapointing to click on the thread to see someone boasting about what they got at their local bottle shop. I'd much rather see a pic of Yardy's 100% rye or someone elses Galaxy Blonde.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## trevc

Currently drinking my Canadian mega-swill clone attempt. Mmmmm corn.


----------



## quantocks

trev,

you use a Mac.

if I wasn't drinking VB longnecks right now I'd say something further


----------



## trevc

No loyality to Mac/Windows/Linux/etc here... I use whatever tool stays out of my way and does what it's supposed to.  Windows doesn't shut up when things ARE working, never mind when they're not. Windows == more maintenance time for me. I don't want to extend my work day any longer than needed. 

I spend all of my time coding HTML/CSS, and using Illustrator/Photoshop. Mac OS is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Cocko

I agree with trev, each to their own...

But once you go MAC you don't go back!!  

Back OT:

I just dropped my HB glass, a pilsner style glass that came free, to work, with a slab of Becks..... Yep, it smashed, possibly the end of it all. But I will battle on! A happy 9 months!

NB: NOW I have to get up early and go glass shopping......


----------



## glennheinzel

TidalPete said:


> My flame suit is on, double checked & ready.
> 
> I thought that the original intention of this thread was to show the good beers that you have brewed for everyone to see & ask\discuss them?
> 
> A lot of posts recently have shown the beers that they have bought.
> Too easy?
> 
> TP :beer:



How about a new thread entitled "What commercial beer is in the glass"?


----------



## David Sinclair

TidalPete said:


> My flame suit is on, double checked & ready.
> 
> I thought that the original intention of this thread was to show the good beers that you have brewed for everyone to see & ask\discuss them?
> 
> A lot of posts recently have shown the beers that they have bought.
> Too easy?
> 
> TP :beer:



Fair enough, i'm a newbe i thought it was actually what's in the glass - period. i'll adapt my posts in the future


----------



## AndrewQLD

TidalPete said:


> My flame suit is on, double checked & ready.
> 
> I thought that the original intention of this thread was to show the good beers that you have brewed for everyone to see & ask\discuss them?
> 
> A lot of posts recently have shown the beers that they have bought.
> Too easy?
> 
> TP :beer:



+2 Pete, funny I was just thinking that myself.
Perhaps as Rukh says another thread can be started for Commercial beers in the glass.

Lets get back to the good old days of showing off our own wares.

Andrew


----------



## Jye

This is a great hop... well done Australia  

I left the beer unfiltered and unfinned to make it feel more Oz :lol: 

*Galaxy Blonde *

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/08/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 30.08 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (20 min) Hops 30.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (5 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % 
Bitterness: 40.4 IBU Calories: 452 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.7 EBC


----------



## MichaelPlum

Hi,

second this: never filtrate a craft beer!!!



This was an Export beer, fermented with the Cali Lager from Wyeast some years ago:






And this was a Fest beer dyed with Carafa special II:


----------



## Tony

Jye that looks great, Im putting my Red Ale made with Galaxy in next week.

Cant wait to get it in the glass.

cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Michael Plum said:


> Hi,
> 
> second this: never filtrate a craft beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This was an Export beer, fermented with the Cali Lager from Wyeast some years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a Fest beer dyed with Carafa special II:




Michael, bier ist gleich? Carafa special II wie gebrauch?

Screwy


----------



## MichaelPlum

Hi, Screwy,

oops, yeah, you`re right, sorry! The first was an Export with Wiener malt and Carahell (10%).

The dark one was with Wiener, Munich, Caramunich (10%), Melanoidin malt (5%) and Carafa special II (approx. 1%). I have grounded it and have added it directly into to the mash tun right from the beginning. It has been fermented with the 1338 European Ale from Wyeast.

Greets

Michael


----------



## Screwtop

Michael Plum said:


> Hi, Screwy,
> 
> oops, yeah, you`re right, sorry! The first was an Export with Wiener malt and Carahell (10%).
> 
> The dark one was with Wiener, Munich, Caramunich (10%), Melanoidin malt (5%) and Carafa special II (approx. 1%). I have grounded it and have added it directly into to the mash tun right from the beginning. It has been fermented with the 1338 European Ale from Wyeast.
> 
> Greets
> 
> Michael




Thanks Michael, love the head on the festbier!

Cheers

Screwy


----------



## MichaelPlum

"love the head on the festbier!"

me too, Screwy, me too....the beer was a tapped beer out of a CC keg.



Greets

Michael


----------



## Screwtop

Michael Plum said:


> "love the head on the festbier!"
> 
> me too, Screwy, me too....the beer was a tapped beer out of a CC keg.
> 
> 
> 
> Greets
> 
> Michael




It was a festbier, not a fastbier in Westphalia right :lol:


----------



## MichaelPlum

Yeah, yeah, absolutely!


----------



## winkle

The last of my Suma Ale keg, sad to see it go, unfiltered but bright.
View attachment 21029

And the first of a Smoked Robust Porter keg.
View attachment 21028


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> The last of my Suma Ale keg, sad to see it go, unfiltered but bright.
> View attachment 21029
> 
> And the first of a Smoked Robust Porter keg.
> View attachment 21028




Is that an English or US style Summer Perry? Sure looks good, clear as - didn't think you left em in the keg long enough to clear


----------



## goomboogo

Jye, I've got Galaxy flowers on hand at the moment and was plannining something very similar to your Aussie pale ale. Did you use flowers or pellets?


----------



## Jye

Pellets all the way, but you shouldnt notice to much difference.


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> Is that an English or US style Summer Perry? Sure looks good, clear as - didn't think you left em in the keg long enough to clear



 
I've currently got 10 kegs, so I'd hope one of them stuck around long enough to clear.
I guess its US, plenty of Amerillo & B-Saaz, a good combo.


----------



## Cube

Coopers aussie pale ale, Halleratau tea bag. BE2. Bottles 28/8/08 so only 9 days old. Has a real twang of bitterness after tase, but clear as and already great head to the end. This should turn out nice in a few weeks time.

Oh - I have found plain old sugar for priming is 100% better than carb drops....

Pardon the crappy mobile ph pic


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> I've currently got 10 kegs, so I'd hope one of them stuck around long enough to clear.
> I guess its US, plenty of Amerillo & B-Saaz, a good combo.




Ummm ummmm!


----------



## David Sinclair

Although hard to tell because of the light there is a Chocolate Porter on the left for the little women and an Extra Bitter Irish Red Ale on the right for me, good times :beer:


----------



## geoffi

Schwarzbier (in case you didn't guess...)


----------



## Tony

Finally got off work before dark today and just took a pic of my CAP.

I am really really happy with this beer. Its so clean and crisp and CLEAR!!!

Picture was taken with the beer at 4 deg in a chilled glass. I had to wipe the condensation off with a rag to show up the clarity

Weyermann Bohemien Pils malt, 20% maize, 5% Carapils and 5% carahell i think.

about 1.052, 40 IBU with Saphire and cluster

52 deg protein rest, 65 deg mash, fermented with WLP833.

CC'd for 2 or 3 weeks and ran through the filter cold. The filter was almost clean when i finnished. Carbed over 48 hrs and was this clear in the first glass.

And i have 50 liters of it 

cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> Finally got off work before dark today and just took a pic of my CAP.
> 
> I am really really happy with this beer. Its so clean and crisp and CLEAR!!!
> 
> Picture was taken with the beer at 4 deg in a chilled glass. I had to wipe the condensation off with a rag to show up the clarity
> 
> Weyermann Bohemien Pils malt, 20% maize, 5% Carapils and 5% carahell i think.
> 
> about 1.052, 40 IBU with Saphire and cluster
> 
> 52 deg protein rest, 65 deg mash, fermented with WLP833.
> 
> CC'd for 2 or 3 weeks and ran through the filter cold. The filter was almost clean when i finnished. Carbed over 48 hrs and was this clear in the first glass.
> 
> And i have 50 liters of it
> 
> cheers



Great Pic, and a great looking beer Tony. Look at those tiny bubbles.....MMMmmmmmm nearly beer o-clock, be strong.....er....ah..


----------



## Screwtop

Bugger you Tony, had to go and check stocks, still it's nearly beer o-clock.

A nice James Squire IPA clone, very similar but much nicer.


----------



## David Sinclair

Damn show offs! <_< 

One day i will have a beer pic to rival those .... oh yes, i will.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Tony said:


> Finally got off work before dark today and just took a pic of my CAP.
> 
> I am really really happy with this beer. Its so clean and crisp and CLEAR!!!
> 
> Picture was taken with the beer at 4 deg in a chilled glass. I had to wipe the condensation off with a rag to show up the clarity
> 
> Weyermann Bohemien Pils malt, 20% maize, 5% Carapils and 5% carahell i think.
> 
> about 1.052, 40 IBU with Saphire and cluster
> 
> 52 deg protein rest, 65 deg mash, fermented with WLP833.
> 
> CC'd for 2 or 3 weeks and ran through the filter cold. The filter was almost clean when i finnished. Carbed over 48 hrs and was this clear in the first glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i have 50 liters of it
> 
> cheers



Always an inspiration Tony, on about 14 different levels. Great work :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

Screwtop said:


> Bugger you Tony, had to go and check stocks, still it's nearly beer o-clock.
> 
> A nice James Squire IPA clone, very similar but much nicer.



:lol: sorry mate. I racked up a 60 hr week with a 6 hr day today. knocked off at 1.30 pm, gave the kids a thrill by turning up at pre school to pick them up and then came home to a keg full of CAP. What a great friday! 

I love the colour of the IPA mate....... what malts did you use to colour it. I think ales that colour taste the best. That orange pale amber colour!



Beer4Us said:


> Damn show offs! <_<
> 
> One day i will have a beer pic to rival those .... oh yes, i will.



One day mate........ one day.

I remember a few years back all my AG beer looked like it had 30mls of milk poured in it. It all comes down to experience. And the only way to get that is to brew lots, and to do that you have to drink lots.

Ahhh this hobby sucks doesnt it!

cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> I remember a few years back all my AG beer looked like it had 30mls of milk poured in it. It all comes down to experience. And the only way to get that is to brew lots, and to do that you have to drink lots.



Too True!!!



Tony said:


> love the colour of the IPA mate....... what malts did you use to colour it. I think ales that colour taste the best. That orange pale amber colour!



Nothing special - 70% Pale 30% Munich

Cheers

Screwy


----------



## Mantis

Toucan of Coopers lager with 500g crystal and 50g chocolate and some minor hops for flavour.
Very easy drinking


----------



## Tony

Here is a dodgy shot of my Trippel. Not as clear as the CAP...... this was no chilled.

After sampling some fantastic belgians in the commercial thread its a bit disapointing but ok for a Belgian learner.

lacks complexity, body..... ah bugger, i spoild myself on westmalle Tripel.

Think i might stick to buying good belgian beer for when i feel like it and brew beer im good at brewing!

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony mate, that CAP looks the ducks nuts!

The Budvar i just poured comes nothing close the the effervescence you have going there!

All the talk about CAP recently is inspiring me to get a CAP or a cream ale going real soon.


----------



## Thommo

Tony said:


> Here is a dodgy shot of my Trippel. Not as clear as the CAP...... this was no chilled.
> 
> After sampling some fantastic belgians in the commercial thread its a bit disapointing but ok for a Belgian learner.
> 
> lacks complexity, body..... ah bugger, i spoild myself on westmalle Tripel.
> 
> Think i might stick to buying good belgian beer for when i feel like it and brew beer im good at brewing!
> 
> cheers



Tony,

How old is the Trippel? IMH they need 6 months minimum before they have any chance of getting the Belgian "wow factor". Tried Petesbrew's Belgian last night that he brewed in May last year, it has improved tenfold since I last tasted it. (which would have been this time last year.)


----------



## Tony

The trippel is a few months old. ITs a nice beerj just doesnt have the depth of malt i was after. And i can taste the raw sugar <_< 

Here is the APA i made a couple of months back.

Used Ahtanum and Centenial. I used some crystal and Weyermann Caraamber to add a good backbone of malt to hold up the hops. Came out quite nice too for an APA. Might have to enter it into the Bitter and Twisted Festival for some feedback.

cheers


----------



## Katherine

After a year of running a business, we decided we could'nt sacrifice our lives for very little money and no time. So It's being some time since we have done a brew (except some kits of stout for bread making)... So Sunday we are back up and brewing and Im excited. Hands on instead of reading about it. So hopefully in a month or so this glass will be full. 

I will have my BIAB daddy (Patch) (to hold my hand and get my confidence back and also some very good reciepe advice from RandyRob... It will be good to be hands on again and not just reading about it! Though the free education I have had over the year has being great. 

Cheers Katie


----------



## Adamt

Monday morning, hard to concentrate studying at home.

So as soon as noon came around I felt an American Imperial IPA was necessary. I feel sorry for the poor ANAWBS judges that get this one... I hope they have wax-coated tongues.




It's thick, chewy, and more bitter than Peter Costello.


----------



## Muggus

Adamt said:


> Monday morning, hard to concentrate studying at home.
> 
> So as soon as noon came around I felt an American Imperial IPA was necessary. I feel sorry for the poor ANAWBS judges that get this one... I hope they have wax-coated tongues.
> 
> View attachment 21336
> 
> 
> It's thick, chewy, and more bitter than Peter Costello.


Woah! What a wierd colour! 
Is it just the pic (or me) or is your beer pink!?


----------



## Katherine

> After a year of running a business, we decided we could'nt sacrifice our lives for very little money and no time. So It's being some time since we have done a brew (except some kits of stout for bread making)... So Sunday we are back up and brewing and Im excited. Hands on instead of reading about it. So hopefully in a month or so this glass will be full.
> 
> I will have my BIAB daddy (Patch) (to hold my hand and get my confidence back and also some very good reciepe advice from RandyRob... It will be good to be hands on again and not just reading about it! Though the free education I have had over the year has being great.
> 
> Cheers Katie



I didnt want to start a whole new thread...

Sunday was to me a successful brew day, a little late starting and then Patch's grain mill broke, plan C worked and we were underway at 12.10pm.... Two double batches. Put both beers to bed around 7.30pm. Thanks again Patch it was a fantastic day and I remember it as we all stayed sober. Can't wait to taste the beers... Should have our gear by the end of October Im hoping. 

Cheers

Katie


----------



## T.D.

Katie said:


> Sunday was to me a successful brew day, a little late starting and then Patch's grain mill broke, plan C worked and we were underway at 12.10pm.... Two double batches. Put both beers to bed around 7.30pm. Thanks again Patch it was a fantastic day and I remember it as we all stayed sober. Can't wait to taste the beers... Should have our gear by the end of October Im hoping.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Katie



What happened to the mill? That's one of my worst nightmares on a brew day, having the mill break down mid crush! Thankfully my trusty Barley Crusher has been very reliable so far! How did you end up crushing the grain?


----------



## warrenlw63

Yeah there'd be nothing worse. Mill is one of those things you can't live without on brewday.
I thought PP bought a Millmaster. What did he do hit it with a sledge hammer? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Katherine

> What happened to the mill? That's one of my worst nightmares on a brew day, having the mill break down mid crush! Thankfully my trusty Barley Crusher has been very reliable so far! How did you end up crushing the grain?



UMMM okay I'm a girl I like making and drinking beer, BUT I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT DRILLS but the whatsie broke.
Ended up changing drills, but then that drill didnt go in reverse... so we then had to turn the mill over. So in the end the grain did get crushed. But the day was delayed. I have never heard Patch swear so much. But once the grain in we all started to relax.


----------



## warrenlw63

Katie said:


> but the whatsie broke.




:lol: I thought it would have been a doohickie!

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: I thought it would have been a doohickie!
> 
> Warren -



Or the whatchamacallit? :lol: Post & explain please Patrica.

Back on topic ----- Here is a pic (Taken just before my old camera karked it -- hence the blurry snap) of the last of my Spiced Chocolate Porter that helped me survive the cold Queensland winter.






TP :beer:


----------



## reviled

TidalPete said:


> Or the whatchamacallit? :lol: Post & explain please Patrica.
> 
> Back on topic ----- Here is a pic (Taken just before my old camera karked it -- hence the blurry snap) of the last of my Spiced Chocolate Porter that helped me survive the cold Queensland winter.
> 
> View attachment 21355
> 
> 
> 
> TP :beer:



Yum! Spiced chocolate!!! What was the recipe for that?

And honestly, cold Queensland winter??? Please <_<


----------



## Adamt

Muggus said:


> Woah! What a wierd colour!
> Is it just the pic (or me) or is your beer pink!?



It's deep orange/red. I blame the camera for the horrible, horrible picture. I'm surprised it wasn't green from all the hops


----------



## bconnery

German Pilsner with NS and B Saaz.


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> German Pilsner with NS and B Saaz.
> 
> View attachment 21381




Ummm umm - Pale Ben - do tell????


----------



## the_fuzz

bconnery said:


> German Pilsner with NS and B Saaz.
> 
> View attachment 21381




Looks great - very very clear


----------



## Tony

Great news......... both that the brews went well and that pp is still around.

We will let you off if you show us your beers 

cheers


----------



## Muggus

bconnery said:


> German Pilsner with NS and B Saaz.
> 
> View attachment 21381


Kozel glass? Or is that a reflection?


----------



## bconnery

Yes that is a Kozel glass. I use it for lager pics because it is a nize size and has that great label to show off the clarity 

ABout 90/10 Pilsner/Munich, my standard pilsner grain bill...
Nice and clear and tasting great...

One of these days I'll make a german pilsner with some german hops too but so far it has been NZ all the way...

Recipe: Nelson's BS Pilsner
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 90.48 % 
400.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.52 % 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (60 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## reviled

bconnery said:


> Yes that is a Kozel glass. I use it for lager pics because it is a nize size and has that great label to show off the clarity
> 
> ABout 90/10 Pilsner/Munich, my standard pilsner grain bill...
> Nice and clear and tasting great...
> 
> One of these days I'll make a german pilsner with some german hops too but so far it has been NZ all the way...
> 
> Recipe: Nelson's BS Pilsner
> Brewer: Mooshells
> Asst Brewer:
> Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (35.0)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> Boil Size: 33.00 L
> Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
> Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
> Boil Time: 70 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 90.48 %
> 400.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.52 %
> 5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (60 min) Hops 8.0 IBU
> 10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 10.4 IBU
> 10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU
> 10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU
> 1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager



Go the NZ hops!! B) Recipes looking good buddy!


----------



## Katherine

> Great news......... both that the brews went well and that pp is still around.
> 
> We will let you off if you show us your beers



Thanks Tony....

Yeah PP is around, just very very busy!

Ill show them in the glass when they hit the glass.


----------



## TidalPete

What a coincidence Ben I have just taken a pic of my latest Pilsener "Pale Rider". Unfiltered & hopped with Nelson, B Saaz, & Tettnanger.
Assistant Brewer was Clint.  



TP :beer:


----------



## Guest Lurker

Hi Pete

I notice a very tidy lawn there. Are you aware of the environmental damage that excessive use of water and fertiliser does to the environment? QLD is in drought by the way. In order to be environmentally friendly, I got myself a bunch of large dogs and had them completely destroy my lawn. You should give that a go.


----------



## Goat

Overkill as usual Mr GL - I've got 1 dog and its not that big but with regard to the back yard - what has not been dug up or eaten has been shat on. I haven't had to mow it for ages !


----------



## TidalPete

Guest Lurker said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> I notice a very tidy lawn there. Are you aware of the environmental damage that excessive use of water and fertiliser does to the environment? QLD is in drought by the way. In order to be environmentally friendly, I got myself a bunch of large dogs and had them completely destroy my lawn. You should give that a go.



HahaHa, you're so funny GL. 

FYI I am mowing on Saturday after a months bludging & making beer ( Usually mow twice a week in summer).
I use a slow release fertiliser (And ensure that nothing goes into the gutters to polute the ocean) in October & May to see me through the year. The only pollution caused by me is the coal-fired electricity (Thanks Batz) which powers my pump which provides bore water from the water table below me. As I am right behind the beach & am the last point of call for the bore water I'm pretty sure that I am inflicting minimal damage on the environment.

TP :beer: 

PS --- I forgot to mention that I plan to use an eco-fuel in my cylinder mower.


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> HahaHa, you're so funny GL.
> 
> FYI I am mowing on Saturday after a months bludging & making beer ( Usually mow twice a week in summer).
> I use a slow release fertiliser (And ensure that nothing goes into the gutters to polute the ocean) in October & May to see me through the year. The only pollution caused by me is the coal-fired electricity (Thanks Batz) which powers my pump which provides bore water from the water table below me. As I am right behind the beach & am the last point of call for the bore water I'm pretty sure that I am inflicting minimal damage on the environment.
> 
> TP :beer:
> 
> PS --- I forgot to mention that I plan to use an eco-fuel in my cylinder mower.



A 2-stroke mower?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> A 2-stroke mower?
> 
> Batz



4-stroke Batz although it is not done & dusted yet.
Is my Pale Rider as pale as your Perfect Pils? We need to compare one day?

TP :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

While I'm in the groove here is a pic of my latest Altbier. 
Not sure if it is on par with another brewer's famous Alts but it tastes bloody good to me. :icon_cheers: 



TP :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Guest Lurker said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> I notice a very tidy lawn there. Are you aware of the environmental damage that excessive use of water and fertiliser does to the environment? QLD is in drought by the way. In order to be environmentally friendly, I got myself a bunch of large dogs and had them completely destroy my lawn. You should give that a go.



Ahem, not only do I no longer have a lawn but I no longer have a garden out the back of the house but I do have a great pile of chook shit! So all that fertiliser and nothing to put it on, ironic isn't it?

C&B
TDA

PS Nice looking lagers there Ben and Pete :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

TidalPete said:


> What a coincidence Ben I have just taken a pic of my latest Pilsener "Pale Rider". Unfiltered & hopped with Nelson, B Saaz, & Tettnanger.
> Assistant Brewer was Clint.
> View attachment 21404
> 
> 
> TP :beer:




Looks great Pete, making me thirsty just looking at it.


----------



## TidalPete

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Ahem, not only do I no longer have a lawn but I no longer have a garden out the back of the house but I do have a great pile of chook shit! So all that fertiliser and nothing to put it on, ironic isn't it?
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> 
> PS Nice looking lagers there Ben and Pete



Thanks TDA. :icon_cheers: 
You have a lot less work & lots of chook eggs so that can't be a bad thing?  
Just saw your post Andrew. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## therook

TidalPete said:


> What a coincidence Ben I have just taken a pic of my latest Pilsener "Pale Rider". Unfiltered & hopped with Nelson, B Saaz, & Tettnanger.
> Assistant Brewer was Clint.
> View attachment 21404
> 
> 
> TP :beer:




Interesting Hop combo Pete, how did it turn out?

Rook


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> While I'm in the groove here is a pic of my latest Altbier.
> Not sure if it is on par with another brewer's famous Alts but it tastes bloody good to me. :icon_cheers:
> View attachment 21406
> 
> 
> TP :beer:




I brewed your Alt today Pete,if it turns out as good as the one I had at your place a while back I'll be a happy brewer.
Your pils look good as well,perhaps not as bright as mine   

Batz


----------



## Duff

TidalPete said:


> While I'm in the groove here is a pic of my latest Altbier.
> Not sure if it is on par with another brewer's famous Alts but it tastes bloody good to me. :icon_cheers:
> View attachment 21406
> 
> 
> TP :beer:



Pete,

Looks like Queensland Blue on your lawn? A really under-rated lawn grass IMO. Loves a good scalp this time of year before the summer if you're up to it.

Beer looks good too


----------



## Batz

Duff said:


> Pete,
> 
> Looks like Queensland Blue on your lawn? A really under-rated lawn grass IMO. Loves a good scalp this time of year before the summer if you're up to it.
> 
> Beer looks good too




Pete could do with a few tips Duff,gardens a bit shabby

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

therook said:


> Interesting Hop combo Pete, how did it turn out?
> 
> Rook



Very nice thank you Rook but I think that I might bring the Nelson down a fraction next time.
Jayandcath had a go at it & said he liked it but I'm not sure if he was just being polite or what?  

TP :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

Duff said:


> Pete,
> 
> Looks like Queensland Blue on your lawn? A really under-rated lawn grass IMO. Loves a good scalp this time of year before the summer if you're up to it.
> 
> Beer looks good too



It's Blue Couch alright Duff & I'll be shaving it back before I fertilise & top dress to get the grandkids bike tracks out of it *again*.  

TP :beer:


----------



## bindi

Porter and it's very nice IMHO  mashed a beer, mowed the lawn and working on the bike, perfect time for a beer.
Could not wait, the 2nd shot after a small sip.


----------



## bonj

Pete, that blue couch is great stuff... goes brown and dead looking in the drought, but all it needs is a light rain, and it comes out green again.

Lovely looking porter there Bindi... love the ruby highlights in that 2nd photo.


----------



## Fents

soft tail bindi?


----------



## quantocks

I'm on an NSR150 2-stroke, I'll probably get a cruiser like yours when I'm a bit older Bindi. looks awesome 

I'm currently drinking my Brigalow Bitter (tastes VERY much like a disgusting cider though) it has no beer characteristics at all other than the colour and the head retention.


----------



## Goofinder

20 minute all extract Nelson Sauvin 'lager' from the balcony:


----------



## bindi

Fents said:


> soft tail bindi?



Dyna 99 model 1450 cc , best bike I have had ever, and that's a lot of them , Brits, Jappers [heaps, most Yamies] it goes on and on. 

Edit: :icon_offtopic: Yeah it's off topic, so what.


----------



## jayandcath

TidalPete said:


> Jayandcath had a go at it & said he liked it but I'm not sure if he was just being polite or what?



Hey Pete, No that beer was a cracka. Enjoyed the bottle a few nights later as well.....come to think of it both of them  

Jay


----------



## matti

Breakfast, hangover cure or I've got a problem h34r: 
Hmmmm. All of the bove  
Either way Very tasty. 

When the cat is away the mice play


----------



## quantocks

matti,

on the beers at 7am is a champion effort 

I usually wait til it clicks over to PM, now time to reach for my beer glass ;D


----------



## Katherine

Its 12 oclock somewhere....


----------



## matti

haven't had one since
But the lawn mower shit itself and it looks like I have to pour me another soon LOL
Or I might wait for the footy tonight.
May the hobbits win


----------



## Benniee

First post to this thread - but only had my crappy camera-phone on me to take the pic with.




It's a Little Creatures Bright Ale clone - slight haze to it, but not as bad as the pic makes out. Took the pic yesterday afternoon and right now I'm at work wishing I had the glass in my hand  

Benniee


----------



## Tony

Dunkelweizen

Made with Weyermann Dark Wheat, Bohemien Pils, Carawheat and a bit of darker malt for colour from memory

Smooth and drinkable but quite flavourful. Mild chocolate flavour and aroma that melts into a malty background with a mild yeast character of clove and a touch of bubblegum, not much babanna from the 3068 this time round but it fermented cool.

cheers


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> Dunkelweizen
> 
> Made with Weyermann Dark Wheat, Bohemien Pils, Carawheat and a bit of darker malt for colour from memory
> 
> Smooth and drinkable but quite flavourful. Mild chocolate flavour and aroma that melts into a malty background with a mild yeast character of clove and a touch of bubblegum, not much babanna from the 3068 this time round but it fermented cool.
> 
> cheers




Very nice Tony, wish i had your ability to describe a beer, mine are either _*keepers*_ or _*shite*_ :lol: 

have you posted this recipe anywhere by chance ? 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony

No mate but i will tonight when i fire up my laptop. Promash is on that computer.

Im very impressed with it. I think i got very high efficiency too as it ended up at around 1.060 from memory. It has the slightest hint of alcahol warmth in the background and in my head after a longneck while dehydrated from walking in the sun all morning

Woo Hoo....... beer buz 

cheers


----------



## yardy

Cool, cheers mate.


----------



## Screwtop

The latest Screwys Red Ale or "Rory" as it's known around here


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> The latest Screwys Red Ale or "Rory" as it's known around here View attachment 21443



Thought I saw a Kiwi bloke floating around the back corner there


----------



## bulp

Screwtop said:


> The latest Screwys Red Ale or "Rory" as it's known around here View attachment 21443




I've got the same thing but its still in grain,hops,water and yeast mode can't wait mmmmmm Rory


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> The latest Screwys Red Ale or "Rory" as it's known around here View attachment 21443




Drinking one ATM Screwy,very nice ale indeed.

Batz


----------



## troydo

nothing like a simco blonde while brewing


----------



## Jye

Troydo said:


> nothing like a simco blonde while brewing



You should have brought some to BABBs the other night, I had mine and BD also brought his.


----------



## troydo

next time gadget... next time.....


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Jye said:


> You should have brought some to BABBs the other night, I had mine and BD also brought his.



To think I could be there watching him brew and drinking his beer but for the lack of a second car 

BTW Jye, I definately enjoyed yours the other night. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jye

Jye said:


> You should have brought some to BABBs the other night, I had mine and BD also brought his.



Actually they both had Galaxy and not Simcoe... my bad


----------



## NickB

Troydo brought his along the meeting before Jye 

Was bloody nice, as was yours and BDs on Thursday.

Geez you guys make some fantastic beers! And Kram's Award Winning Schwarz...... :icon_drool2: 

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Maibock.

For mine not enough maltiness and a little too much sweetness.
It still a nice beer however and a lovely kick at 7.2%:icon_drunk: 
Wasn't going to put this in a PHaT as I am on cooking duties tonight!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Maibock.
> 
> For mine not enough maltiness and a little too much sweetness.
> It still a nice beer however and a lovely kick at 7.2%:icon_drunk:
> Wasn't going to put this in a PHaT as I am on cooking duties tonight!
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Looks awesome.I'd like to share one of them with you cobber,we're well overdue for a beer or two 
Batz


----------



## Tony

Good to see a Maibock with a touch of colour TDA.

I think people try too much to keep it pale like a Helles.

Im still regretting the infection of mine and have nightmares of pouring 40 odd liters down the drain.

Will make another soon for winter drinking...... maybe ferment feb or march.

Can you share the recipe.... id love to see it 

cheers


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> Can you share the recipe.... id love to see it
> 
> cheers



+1


----------



## reVoxAHB

American Amber Ale with the seemingly obligatory first sip:






Fermed with Wyeast Fat Tire (VSS). I'd be hard pressed to distinguish it between 1056. Fermed at [email protected] It is slightly nutty and more advanced in fruity esters than the 1056, but I'd be splitting hairs in truly trying to distinguish it. Having said that, I reckon the strain would compliment true biscuit malt very well and wish I'd roasted some 2-row over JW Amber malt. 

reVox


----------



## bindi

reVox said:


> American Amber Ale with the seemingly obligatory first sip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fermed with Wyeast Fat Tire (VSS). I'd be hard pressed to distinguish it between 1056. Fermed at [email protected] It is slightly nutty and more advanced in fruity esters than the 1056, but I'd be splitting hairs in truly trying to distinguish it. Having said that, I reckon the strain would compliment true biscuit malt very well and wish I'd roasted some 2-row over JW Amber malt.
> 
> reVox




Nice looking beer, what is that weed growing next to the glass. :lol:


----------



## devo

This is my latest dubbel that's been aging nicely for the past 3 months.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Batz said:


> Looks awesome.I'd like to share one of them with you cobber,we're well overdue for a beer or two
> Batz



Xmas in Kin Kin then Batz? :lol: I wish.

Well overdue for a session mate. When are you heading here next?

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Tony said:


> Good to see a Maibock with a touch of colour TDA.
> 
> I think people try too much to keep it pale like a Helles.
> 
> Im still regretting the infection of mine and have nightmares of pouring 40 odd liters down the drain.
> 
> Will make another soon for winter drinking...... maybe ferment feb or march.
> 
> Can you share the recipe.... id love to see it
> 
> cheers



Cheers Tony, agree that a pale Maibock would be hard to achieve unless you kept the Munich malt very low.
I reckon I overdid the Melanoiden and Carapils in this one.
Anyway, here is the recipe for you and Batz. Oh and it has your favourite lager yeast too Tony  

Mash Paddle Maibock 
Mailbock/Helles Bock 



Date: 9/06/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 66.1 % 
2.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 26.5 % 
0.28 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.28 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
50.00 gm Tettnanger [4.10%] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Tettnanger [4.10%] (15 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.068 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.2 % 
Bitterness: 27.6 IBU 
Est Color: 16.6 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> This is my latest dubbel that's been aging nicely for the past 3 months.



Looks great and I can speak from experience tastes great Devo! B) 

Here's a shot of my Biere de Garde from GF day. A few of them left me rather out of control. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## devo

warrenlw63 said:


> Looks great and I can speak from experience tastes great Devo! B)
> 
> Here's a shot of my Biere de Garde from GF day. A few of them left me rather out of control. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



I'm looking forward to the bottle you gave me. Have it still sitting in the kitchen wine rack.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Looks great and I can speak from experience tastes great Devo! B)
> 
> Here's a shot of my Biere de Garde from GF day. A few of them left me rather out of control. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Ah, that explains those garbled text messages at 1/4 time Warren :lol: 

BDG looks very enticing mate :icon_drool2: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

Yeah not bad but I think it needs a few more weeks to round out at that strength. Still has a couple of minor rough edges (like my head did Sunday).

Luckily I had the bottle of Harviestoun's Schiehallion to console me.  What a lager!

Warren -


----------



## therook

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Ah, that explains those garbled text messages at 1/4 time Warren :lol:
> 
> BDG looks very enticing mate :icon_drool2:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



TDA,

Please keep it beer related, we don't need anything Football related on here.

Time to change the Avatar  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

:lol: Mate bad luck but maybe you'll all wake up and realise that Mooney is just an ordinary player in a very good team now.  

Warren -


----------



## devo

My polish lager which unfortunately ran out late Satdee arvo. 




Was probably the best lager I've done for quite some time.


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> Was probably the best lager I've done for quite some time.



:icon_drool2: Agreed!

Warren -


----------



## devo

cheers warren, I think I'll be doing another big batch of this in the next couple of weeks with the recently upgraded brewrig v5.


----------



## therook

devo said:


> cheers warren, I think I'll be doing another big batch of this in the next couple of weeks with the recently upgraded brewrig v5.



Where's the recipe Devo

Rook


----------



## SteveSA

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Mate bad luck but maybe you'll all wake up and realise that Mooney is just an ordinary player in a very good team now.
> 
> Warren -


You mean there's still people around that believe otherwise? :huh:


----------



## devo

therook said:


> Where's the recipe Devo
> 
> Rook



Here you go rook. I would probably cut the Melanoidin to 1.5%.

Devo's Polish Larger (A quasi attempt at a Brok or Wyziec style strongish lager that turned out quite pleasant)

German Pilsner Malt 11.00 kg 97.3 % 2.8 In Mash/Steeped
German Melanoidin Malt 0.300 kg 2.7 % 1.5 In Mash/Steeped
Mash @ 65c

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 40 g 36.3 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 20 g 6.6 Loose Whole Hops 10 Min From End
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 10 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops At turn off
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 5.0 % 30 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops Dry-Hopped (note these weren't fresh so had little impact despite the 30gm addition)

Other Ingredients
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 g In Boil

Yeast
Wyeast 2124-Bohemian Lager

Ferment @ 10c, raise and rest @ 18c for 24hrs when gravity hits 1020 then chill back down to 10c and rack to secondary.


----------



## bconnery

Best Bitter with Bramling Cross and NZ Styrians. 



Slightly dodgy pic of my Biere de Garde with Rye


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Best Bitter with Bramling Cross and NZ Styrians.
> View attachment 21528
> 
> 
> Slightly dodgy pic of my Biere de Garde with Rye
> View attachment 21529



Yeeeesss! now thats a great combo for a bitter Ben - IMHO


----------



## Adamt

Well, report writing was getting exceedingly boring, so I decided to crack the extra bottle of BYB's porter I had lying around. No idea why I got an extra one but I ain't complaining 




Every pimp needs a chalice.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Adamt said:


> Well, report writing was getting exceedingly boring, so I decided to crack the extra bottle of BYB's porter I had lying around. No idea why I got an extra one but I ain't complaining
> 
> View attachment 21530
> 
> 
> Every pimp needs a chalice.



LOL!


----------



## bugwan

Big, fat, grassy, year-old APA... A bit hot on the alcohol side of things, but plenty of kick-in-the-teeth bitterness to balance.


----------



## NickB

MMMMM Bitter looks delish Ben.... Recipe?? Really enjoyed your beers at BABBs last week...in fact all the beers I tried were. Kram's Schwarz and Troydos Dunkel were standouts!

I'm so shit at designing recipes atm...just relying on others and tweaking a touch! 

Cheers!


----------



## quantocks

my second ever brew, bought a keg setup after my first woeful effort (brigalow bitter that was DISGUSTING), kegged a few days ago a Coopers Real Ale w/ BE2.







not spectacular, but compared to the brigalow this has me smiling from ear to ear. I finally have beer on tap!


----------



## bulp

First All Grain on my own Rig an SNPA clone, had to keep emptying the glass till i got the photo just right, damn shame that.


----------



## quantocks

**** this is dangerous. I am on my second schooner of Coopers Real Ale (admittedly not as good as the Paulaner I was just drinking) but still, it's 2:30am and I have to drop SWMBO at work at 9am. I still have a huge idiotic grin on my face.

and that beer looks mighty tasty bulp


----------



## bulp

quantocks said:


> **** this is dangerous. I am on my second schooner of Coopers Real Ale (admittedly not as good as the Paulaner I was just drinking) but still, it's 2:30am and I have to drop SWMBO at work at 9am. I still have a huge idiotic grin on my face.
> 
> and that beer looks mighty tasty bulp




Thats the good thing about Kegging ey Quontock don't have to count king browns any more i've just joined the keg club myself don't worry about the time mate it's 12:00 pm somewhere :beerbang:


----------



## quantocks

mate, kegging is awesome! well worth the huge amount of cash I spent on setting it up 

now it's setup though, seeing as I'm only doing K&K's into kegs, the next huge spend is going to be all grain... or so I gather from pretty much every single one of you on this forum... haha

I imagine this is the sort of satisfaction the all grainers get each decent brew 






second glass, still not quite as carb'd as I like but this is FANTASTIC!


----------



## bconnery

NickB said:


> MMMMM Bitter looks delish Ben.... Recipe?? Really enjoyed your beers at BABBs last week...in fact all the beers I tried were. Kram's Schwarz and Troydos Dunkel were standouts!
> 
> I'm so shit at designing recipes atm...just relying on others and tweaking a touch!
> 
> Cheers!


Here it is. 
Mashed at 65C to ensure that the Windsor finished low enough..

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BC's Best
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 18.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.02 % 
225.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 5.03 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 2.52 % 
30.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (Dry Hop 4 dHops - 
20.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
10.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> First All Grain on my own Rig an SNPA clone, had to keep emptying the glass till i got the photo just right, damn shame that.
> 
> View attachment 21552




Heard about a couple of local brewers who get together at 2am for a beer :lol: You guys have got it bad.

Looks great bulp, clear as, and good white head. Can see the look on ya now, like a rat with a gold tooth :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Mashed at 65C to ensure that the Windsor finished low enough..




What did it finish at Ben?


----------



## bconnery

Screwtop said:


> What did it finish at Ben?


1013, which is about 3 lower than I'd often get with Windsor...


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> 1013, which is about 3 lower than I'd often get with Windsor...




Yeah 69% attenuation from Windsor is good, would be nice and fruity complimenting the SG and BC I imagine.


----------



## matti

For the hop-heads out there  

Big on the nose of Amarillo.
Big on the bitterness in taste and little or no residual sweetness 
Recipe 

I actually casked hop the cube with Cascade instead of dry hop with Amarillo.
Gelatine in the keg.

Next time I will use only Ale Malt and mash @ 68.
And leave all flavour hop to 10-15 min and FWH.

Only a week in keg maybe she'll get better if its last past the long w/end.


----------



## quantocks

my coopers real ale on day three of drinking from the keg, getting much nicer!

pity I sprayed most of it on the floor,


----------



## winkle

After the slobptoberfest thread I had to have a drink

1 A Single - also called UXB 6.5%
View attachment 21602

2 A Dubbel - also called Carpathian Darkling 8.5%
View attachment 21600


3 La Tripplette d'Hogshead 10.5% ABV
View attachment 21601


edit: earth calling brain, wife wants to know why stereo in bar is on 11??


----------



## Muggus

Saw a bottle of this sitting around, so decided to crack it open:


The Stickler. 
A lager I brewed last year with Sticklebract hops. 
Very different kind of hop flavour; pine needle-like, intense citrus, i'd best liken to kumquat of all things!


----------



## white.grant

My dunkelweizen, only a week old and needs a bit more carb, but the flavour has bread a touch of toffee and a good balance of clove and banana. Just the thing after a hard day yanking weeds.




cheers

grant


----------



## browndog

Here is my Galaxy Blond Ale, [email protected], 10mins and 5 mins. It was all passionfruit at first, but after a few weeks has mellowed nicely. I'll definitely be doing this one again.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## reviled

browndog said:


> Here is my Galaxy Blond Ale, [email protected], 10mins and 5 mins. It was all passionfruit at first, but after a few weeks has mellowed nicely. I'll definitely be doing this one again.
> 
> View attachment 21670
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Passionfruit? Is that from the Galaxy hops?


----------



## browndog

reviled said:


> Passionfruit? Is that from the Galaxy hops?




Sure is.


----------



## reviled

browndog said:


> Sure is.



Sounds the business buddy, I might have to try and track them down... Are they an Aussie hop? Dont think I can get them in NZ <_<


----------



## Mantis

This is an attempt at a red ale, and if it came out really nice if I do say so myself.
I just need another homebrew nutter locally to critique it and others.


----------



## Tony

Just tapped my Oktoberfest.

Here is the first glass from the keg.

Malty, slight sweetness from low bitterness. Around the 6% mark. Low hops. Creamy mouth feel and smoooooooooth.

Its going to be hard work suffering through the 50 liter keg....... but someone has to do it 

cheers


----------



## Thunderlips

Tony said:


> Just tapped my Oktoberfest.


Tony, I reckon you have a new beer nearly every page  
How do you find time for work?


----------



## Tony

Thats done during the day mate 

cheers


----------



## homekegger1

Here is my latest Hefe. Very nice indeed. Perfect for this sunny Friday Evening here in Adelaide.




Cheers

HK


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Must be that time of the month Tony, looks lovely and great clarity!

Here is my latest okky, not filtered but tasting okay. Used WY 2308 for a change.


----------



## bconnery

Dodgy mobile pic but this is my hefeweizen for the AABC. 
Very drinkable we'll see how it scores though. Won't last long in the mini keg for sure.


----------



## Tony

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Must be that time of the month Tony, looks lovely and great clarity!
> 
> Here is my latest okky, not filtered but tasting okay. Used WY 2308 for a change.



Mate........ it just doesnt look right in an IPA glass!

I bet it taste Alright though 

Im very happy with the clarity of mine. Flavout is great too 

Will take a pic in the light tomorrow instrad of the "under fluro" lit photo.

cheers


----------



## bconnery

Biere de Garde with a portion of Rye in the malt bill. 
Much better when poured off the tap. There's a slickness from the rye which comes through when the carbonation drops down as it has when I've tried to bottle them off the keg...


----------



## bconnery

American Amber Ale. 
Very small bittering addition, a whole 5g of Nelson Sauvin, then all 20 minutes and later additions of D-Saaz and Cascade...
1054 37 IBU
Nice big hop flavour and aroma.

Edit: Added the actual pic...


----------



## bulp

Docs Hefeweizen, lovely jubbly mmmm Bubblegum / bannana





I think we should rename this Batz's bubblegum n Banana Wheat Extravaganza. :lol:


----------



## InCider

bulp said:


> Docs Hefeweizen, lovely jubbly mmmm Bubblegum / bannana
> 
> 
> View attachment 21776
> 
> 
> I think we should rename this Batz's bubblegum n Banana Wheat Extravaganza. :lol:



mmm ... 

Thanks Brett & Jay for the brewday!


----------



## Brewmeister70

This is my Bohemian Pilsener, double-decocted and rich but balanced (47 IBU).


----------



## DiscoStu

My first All Grain effort, a Dunkelweizen. Came out a 4.3% due to losing a couple of litres of 1st runnings because the valve on the boil kettle was part cracked when filling from the mash tun. But very tasty and a nice thick head. Overall I'm pleased with my first foray into the AG world. 

Need to do some work on my beer photography though, not happy with the lighting.


----------



## peas_and_corn

I do like the glass though, I have one like it at home!


----------



## therook

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Must be that time of the month Tony, looks lovely and great clarity!
> 
> Here is my latest okky, not filtered but tasting okay. Used WY 2308 for a change.



TDA, how did the yeast compare to your old favorite?

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

therook said:


> TDA, how did the yeast compare to your old favorite?
> 
> Rook



Gidday Rook,

it stacks up reasonably well, accentuates the maltiness somewhat but can also detect the hops, it also has pretty good attenuation.
I have a German Pils lagering at this stage which used the same yeast and it is tasting okay too.
So summing up I would be happy to use this yeast again but 833 is still my fav for the malty lagers  

C&B
TDA


----------



## yardy

APA with Perle, Simcoe, Amarillo & Cascade


----------



## warra48

Gee whiz yardie,
You know how to get our taste buds racing with your brew porn.
Hope it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## TidalPete

My first Roggenbier which is 2.4 ECB below the style guidelines but who cares?
The head is not quite up to expectations but this is tasting very nice nice. Any comments Batz?




TP :beer:


----------



## Jye

Hey Pete, what was the percentage of rye? I would have expect any amount of rye to result in a darker colour.


----------



## TidalPete

Jye said:


> Hey Pete, what was the percentage of rye? I would have expect any amount of rye to result in a darker colour.



Jye,

I was a little disappointed with the colour too. Will use dark crystal next time. Any advice re grain bill &\or head retention appreciated.
Remember Jye, this is my first Roggenbier so be gentle with me.  


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 317.42 31
24.8 1.30 kg. Cryer Galaxy Malt Australia 317.42 4
24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Rye Germany 317.42 8
16.8 0.88 kg. Cryer Wheat Malt Australia 317.42 2
3.4 0.18 kg. Bairds light Crystal Scotland 225.54 38
3.4 0.18 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 309.07 93
1.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 300.71 1479

TP :beer:


----------



## Jye

And its still that light with carafa  I reckon if you made a pils it would look like water :lol:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Jye,
> 
> I was a little disappointed with the colour too. Will use dark crystal next time. Any advice re grain bill &\or head retention appreciated.
> Remember Jye, this is my first Roggenbier so be gentle with me.
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 317.42 31
> 24.8 1.30 kg. Cryer Galaxy Malt Australia 317.42 4
> 24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Rye Germany 317.42 8
> 16.8 0.88 kg. Cryer Wheat Malt Australia 317.42 2
> 3.4 0.18 kg. Bairds light Crystal Scotland 225.54 38
> 3.4 0.18 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 309.07 93
> 1.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 300.71 1479
> 
> TP :beer:




I'll take back my last comment,that llks quite nice Pete

Batz


----------



## Batz

In fact looking up the style I think I may put this on my 'to brew' list.
Why does your look like a stinking wheat?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Jye said:


> And its still that light with carafa  I reckon if you made a pils it would look like water :lol:



Jye,

Not sure if I have posted a pic of my Pale Rider Pils? Too lazy to check.  It's as close to water as I can manage.
FYI I have brought down the pic size of the new camera in post 1123 .




TP :beer:


----------



## Tony

Hey Batz

If you dont want to use a stinky wheat yeast, a good belgian yeast works well. Mine is ready to bottle and tasted great

A bit darker, stronger (1.068) and more rye than above recipe (50%) though

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> In fact looking up the style I think I may put this on my 'to brew' list.
> Why does your look like a stinking wheat?
> 
> Batz




SafAle West Euro Wheat WB-06. :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Tony

And the best thing about brewing with lots of Rye is you can blame the haze on the Rye!


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> And the best thing about brewing with lots of Rye is you can blame the haze on the Rye!




Or the stinking SafAle West Euro Wheat WB-06

Why would a brewer do this? Shame...shame


Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> And the best thing about brewing with lots of Rye is you can blame the haze on the Rye!








TP :beer:


----------



## Tony

Batz said:


> Or the stinking SafAle West Euro Wheat WB-06
> 
> Why would a brewer do this? Shame...shame
> 
> 
> Batz



Im with ytou on this one mate........... 3068 is a different story  

I read somewhere you have 3787 on the go. ITs fairly "stinky" too..... maybe you will come to love a stinky yeast 

That what i used in my latest rye ale. THe spicy character of the yeast sits well with the spicy rye.

cheers


----------



## newguy

Guess the style! Some clues for you:

- one glass makes me wobbly
- notice that it doesn't support much of a head
- I named it Premature Ejaculator :lol:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Gotta be a dopplebock or eisbock newguy.
Whatever it is I feel like a glass of it right now. :icon_drool2: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## newguy

Ding ding ding! Congratulations! Yes, it's a doppelbock. OG 1.086. I used this beer to make my eisbock.







Geez, been a long time since I cracked a bottle of my eisbock. Dammit TDA, I was saving them!


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> Jye,
> 
> I was a little disappointed with the colour too. Will use dark crystal next time. Any advice re grain bill &\or head retention appreciated.
> Remember Jye, this is my first Roggenbier so be gentle with me.
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 317.42 31
> 24.8 1.30 kg. Cryer Galaxy Malt Australia 317.42 4
> 24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Rye Germany 317.42 8
> 16.8 0.88 kg. Cryer Wheat Malt Australia 317.42 2
> 3.4 0.18 kg. Bairds light Crystal Scotland 225.54 38
> 3.4 0.18 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 309.07 93
> 1.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 300.71 1479
> 
> TP :beer:



TP, 

Still a nice looking beer if it is a little pale,

here's mine that I've brewed a few times

45% Rye
26% Munich 1
21% Pilsner
7.0% Caramunich
1.0% Carafa

no problems with head retention :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus

Looking good Yardy! 'specially like the top pic with the mushroom cloud head, very cool!



Reminds me I should try and track down an Aventinus glass to appease my glassware fetish...:icon_drunk:


----------



## TidalPete

G'day yardy,

That looks the real gear alright mate.
I would never admit it but I must have forgotten to add the Caraffa. :lol: 
I think I will keep that recipe of yours in a safe place for another brewday. If it tastes as good as it looks it should be a cracker.  
Where did you get the glass from?

TP :beer: 

PS --- Just saw your post Muggas. :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy

TP,

i was going to say you may have forgotten to add the carafa h34r: , thought i better not though.

welcome to the recipe mate, i won't take any credit though, we can thank Jamil for that one, it really is a beautiful beer, I'll pm the hop schedule if you like, the glass was a buy from AHB member ham2k, nice hey.

Cheers 
Yard


----------



## Stuster

Would be good to see the full recipe for that one, yardy. What yeast did you use? :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Stuster said:


> Would be good to see the full recipe for that one, yardy. What yeast did you use? :icon_cheers:



+1

TP :beer:


----------



## yardy

Stuster said:


> Would be good to see the full recipe for that one, yardy. What yeast did you use? :icon_cheers:



no probs,

2800 Rye-45.16%
1600 Munich1-25.81%
1300 Pils-20.97%
.450 Caramunich-7.26%
0.50 Carafa 2-0.81%

50gm Tettnang @ 60
15gm Saaz @ 15

17 IBU and i mashed @ 67*C with a 60 min boil.

I've brewed it 3 times with US-05, WB-06 & T-58, the belgian was my least favourite with the 05 being fantastic, imho, if not to style.

hope you enjoy it as much as i have :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony

Hey yardy.

Next time you brew it, try replacing the munich with Weyermann dark wheat malt

yum


----------



## yardy

gday tone,

that's a fairly intense flavour isn't it, wouldn't want to drown out the rye

cheers
yard


----------



## Tony

yardy said:


> wouldn't want to drown out the rye



:lol: thats a good one  

Its only 18 EBC. Imagine Munich wheat!

It has a subtle maltiness in a wheaty kind of way. Im getting more rye now that my Belgian rye got a bug in it and making a Roggen with 3068. 

Recipe will be:

Roggenbier 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.75
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.30
Anticipated EBC: 34.0
Anticipated IBU: 19.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.3 5.00 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 8
20.5 2.00 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
20.5 2.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
5.1 0.50 kg. TF Crystal Rye UK 1.031 180
1.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 17.0 45 min.
16.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 2.4 15 min.
26.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## quantocks

what better way to start off the day than with a turkey sandwich with chili sauce and a pint of my ESB Draught, not the greatest tasting beer ever. Doesn't seem bitter enough from the can and I probably won't bother buying an ESB 3KG tin again if they are all of this quality, but still okay to drink I guess for now while my wheat is bubbling away.

keg next to the fridge is full of Beermakers Draught, hopefully that will be a bit better.


----------



## therook

Here are 2 beers I'm currently drinking

1. Octoberfest




Thanks for the yeast TDA and the Recipe Gryphon

2. Cream Ale




Rook


----------



## sponge

quantocks said:


> what better way to start off the day than with a turkey sandwich with chili sauce and a pint of my ESB Draught, not the greatest tasting beer ever. Doesn't seem bitter enough from the can and I probably won't bother buying an ESB 3KG tin again if they are all of this quality, but still okay to drink I guess for now while my wheat is bubbling away.
> 
> keg next to the fridge is full of Beermakers Draught, hopefully that will be a bit better.



Looks like you were at the 'gong oktoberfest over the weekend.... well i think that was the design... it was a big day  

i still use the old faithful one from 3 years ago.


----------



## reviled

quantocks said:


> what better way to start off the day than with a turkey sandwich with chili sauce and a pint of my ESB Draught, not the greatest tasting beer ever. Doesn't seem bitter enough from the can and I probably won't bother buying an ESB 3KG tin again if they are all of this quality, but still okay to drink I guess for now while my wheat is bubbling away.
> 
> keg next to the fridge is full of Beermakers Draught, hopefully that will be a bit better.



Mate, you seem like a brewer who is, inside, screaming for AG beers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

therook said:


> Here are 2 beers I'm currently drinking
> 
> 1. Octoberfest
> 
> View attachment 21912
> 
> 
> Thanks for the yeast TDA and the Recipe Gryphon
> 
> 2. Cream Ale
> 
> View attachment 21913
> 
> 
> Rook



Very, very impressive looking brews rook :icon_drunk: .

So you like the WL 833 then mate? Happy to assist  .

C&B
TDA


----------



## Tony

Ahhh yes. 833.

How could you go wrong with that!

another one converted TDA


----------



## quantocks

Beermakers Draught, using my first Booster Pak. It's bloody green, I'm hoping it gets better.

but force carbed it an hour ago, perfectly carbed. I used the method of laying it down and rolling it, last time I tried gassing via the beer out post it failed and was a complete piece of crap.


----------



## RobW

Belgian strong/Dubbel


----------



## therook

RobW said:


> Belgian strong/Dubbel
> View attachment 21929



Sensational Rob, sensational

Where's the recipe mate

Rook


----------



## RobW

Sensational Rob, sensational

Where's the recipe mate

Rook
[/quote]

Here you go Rook. I thought it was in the recipe database but I obviously never got around to adding it.
It's been sitting in the fridge for a bit over a month - starting to drink OK now.

Abbotsford Dubbel

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.25
Anticipated OG: 1.070 Plato: 17.13
Anticipated SRM: 13.5
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.9 5.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
13.8 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
3.4 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
6.9 0.50 kg. Candi Sugar (amber) Generic 1.046 75

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name  Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Target Pellet 9.00 24.4 60 min.
28.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 1.8 15 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast T-58 SafBrew Specialty Ale


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Here are 2 beers I'm currently drinking
> 
> 1. Octoberfest
> 
> View attachment 21912
> 
> 
> Thanks for the yeast TDA and the Recipe Gryphon
> 
> 2. Cream Ale
> 
> View attachment 21913
> 
> 
> Rook






RobW said:


> Belgian strong/Dubbel
> View attachment 21929



Lookin' schmick lads... Looks like a long drinking tour of the Rookery and Abbotsford. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## eric8

My all Cascade ale


----------



## arogers

My first attempt at Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale clone. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=301

Must say it's bloody nice, and looks great in the glass. Thanks heaps Tony!

(This is also my first attempt at attaching an image to a post on here, hope it works...!!)


----------



## warra48

An English Bitter.
Nice drink, but needs more work to tweak the recipe to give a little less up front bitterness and more hop flavour. Drinks more like an APA, but without the classic Cascade aroma and flavour.


----------



## Josh

Test brew for the 2008 NSW Xmas Case swap.

It's a wit.


----------



## bulp

Screwys Irish red Rory oohh i love this beer nice and grassy hops and some roasted grain but not over the top very quoffable (spellink)




Sorry crap phone piccy


----------



## warrenlw63

Belgian Pale Ale. ^_^ 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Belgian Pale Ale. ^_^
> 
> Warren -


 :wub: :icon_drool2: :chug: 

Where's the descriptors Warren?

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

Ummm hahaha.... Didn't think of that actually. :lol: 

Some nice bubblegum and biscuity malt flavours, subdued phenolics (though could be more subdued). With some late marmaladey notes from the Styrian Goldings.

Funny beer all the same. Too much carb and the phenols jump out too far (read; wheat beer). Bleed the carb a bit and she's very pleasant indeed.  

The important part being very, very easy to drink. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## reVoxAHB

warrenlw63 said:


> The important part being very, very easy to drink. :icon_drunk:
> Warren -



At 10:18AM? I need your job


----------



## therook

devo said:


> This is my latest dubbel that's been aging nicely for the past 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 21478




I was fortunate to be given a stubby of this beer to try.....stop using small stubbies Devo  

Bloody fantastic beer even if it was made using a dry yeast  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

reVox said:


> At 10:18AM? I need your job



 I wish!

Pic was taken 6pm last night. Honest.  

Warren -


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> I wish!
> 
> Pic was taken 6pm last night. Honest.
> 
> Warren -




Wazza, you can't work off New Zealand time  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Wazza, you can't work off New Zealand time
> 
> Rook



I'll correct my typo then... pic was taken at "sex" o'clock. B) 

Warren -


----------



## newguy

Not the best picture, but a very good Russian Imperial Stout. I know it's the wrong beer for the weather in Australia, but it suits the weather here just fine. :super:


----------



## yardy

pommy ale with EKG & Fuggles


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> 2. Cream Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rook



oh hi rook, that glass looks familar, i seem to have 10 of them at home....once upon a time there was 12 till the owner broke one and now i see you have found his 11th glass! how did you acquire that one!   hahahahahah


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> oh hi rook, that glass looks familar, i seem to have 10 of them at home....once upon a time there was 12 till the owner broke one and now i see you have found his 11th glass! how did you acquire that one!   hahahahahah



I wonder good buddy 

I love drinking out of that glass.........memories of a great Xmas in July case swap

Rook


----------



## buttersd70

Low alc Bitter, Jumpmash v2.

View attachment 22079


----------



## drsmurto

buttersd70 said:


> Low alc Bitter, Jumpmash v2.
> 
> View attachment 22079



Case swap beer? 

Isn't a low alc bitter an ordinary......?


----------



## buttersd70

DrSmurto said:


> Case swap beer?
> 
> Isn't a low alc bitter an ordinary......?



lower.....lower....lower....
Low alc in the true sense of the word...2.2%

Edit...no, not for the case swap. That has a bit more meat on its bones. ^_^


----------



## reVoxAHB

Well, you knew it was bound to happen...

The first 'Whats In The Glass' in official '08 ANHC conference ware:



And I figured, in the spirit of the conference, it's only fitting to showcase a beer that's not my own. Amber from bouncingcastle.

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

reVox said:


> Well, you knew it was bound to happen...
> 
> The first 'Whats In The Glass' in official '08 ANHC conference ware:
> View attachment 22082
> 
> 
> And I figured, in the spirit of the conference, it's only fitting to showcase a beer that's not my own. Amber from bouncingcastle.
> Cheers,
> reVox



Kids brewery reVox?

Where is bouncingcastle from?

C&B
TDA


----------



## reviled

Fents said:


> oh hi rook, that glass looks familar, i seem to have 10 of them at home....once upon a time there was 12 till the owner broke one and now i see you have found his 11th glass! how did you acquire that one!   hahahahahah



Ive got the 11th glass :lol: 

Great glass, bit on the small side tho aye, good for big beers tho!


----------



## reVoxAHB

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Kids brewery reVox?
> 
> Where is bouncingcastle from?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



hehe.

bouncingcastle is from Eltham, VIC.
I threw a free working fridge on AHB, and he reciprocated with a bottle of his finest. Great effort considering it was his second all-grain and always nice to meet another brewer.

reVox


----------



## warra48

Hefeweizen. Started off with too much banana, but that's mellowed, and it's now drinking very nicely. Didn't suspend the yeast properly when pouring, hence it is a bit clearer than it should be.






2700.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 53.47 % 
1900.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 37.62 % 
450.00 gm Munich 2 (25.0 EBC) Grain 8.91 % 
5.00 gm Sterling [5.90 %] (60 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalt [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weizen (Wyeast #Weihenstephan 3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## yardy

warra48 said:


> Hefeweizen. Started off with too much banana, but that's mellowed, and it's now drinking very nicely. Didn't suspend the yeast properly when pouring, hence it is a bit clearer than it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 53.47 %
> 1900.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 37.62 %
> 450.00 gm Munich 2 (25.0 EBC) Grain 8.91 %
> 5.00 gm Sterling [5.90 %] (60 min) Hops 3.2 IBU
> 20.00 gm Spalt [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.6 IBU
> 1 Pkgs Weizen (Wyeast #Weihenstephan 3068) Yeast-Wheat



nice one warra :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

Nothing wrong with a crear wheat beer.

I remember getting told that adding 5% wheat to a recipe would make it haze from the excessive protein.

I answered....... well why is my 70% Wheat Weizen clear?

The things you read on those silly home brew forums............ gee wiz!

looks the goods warra


----------



## Rustyc30

Got a new toy to play with so what better excuse to have a few beer and take a few shot



Bright Ale based on Tonys Recipe



All Fuggles IPA 



Same again Fuggles IPA


----------



## newguy

Rustyc said:


> View attachment 22190
> 
> All Fuggles IPA



Wow, I'm envious of that picture. Great composition, great lighting.....wow. And the beer looks absolutely tops as well! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rustyc30

Cheers Newguy I think the new camera helped a fair bit


----------



## randyrob

Keg just blew dry on this 




nearly got a full pour out of it!


----------



## devo

Cracked one of my bottled American IPA's on the weekend.


----------



## bconnery

Dodgy mobile pic of my Halfaweizen, so named because half the batch became this beer...
Strawbeery 2008, my annual strawberry wheat. 3+kgs strawberries in half a batch this time. Much sweeter and tarter and actually got a little colour change this time.


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> View attachment 22266
> 
> 
> Dodgy mobile pic of my Halfaweizen, so named because half the batch became this beer...
> Strawbeery 2008, my annual strawberry wheat. 3+kgs strawberries in half a batch this time. Much sweeter and tarter and actually got a little colour change this time.
> 
> View attachment 22267



Bringing a bottle or two to the swap????
It'll be interesting to see if the colour fades over time.


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> Bringing a bottle or two to the swap????
> It'll be interesting to see if the colour fades over time.


I'll save a couple. 
Best fresh of course being a wheat but I'll keep some aside.


----------



## Fourstar

keeping in theme with the fruit... (sorry for the dismal camera phone pic, nikon is flat.)

My Raspberry American wheat!

Its quite cloudy from some yeast during transfer... Only 48 hours into the keg. I think the gelatine still needs some time.

Quite impressed, Its quite tart with come citrus coming thru from the amarillo. Im tempted to add some lactic acid to the keg to bring out the tartness. The next batch of this i will definitely go 1.5kg of raspberries over the 1KG i used this time.

Still great! hopefully the ladies will love it!  

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## devo

My attempt at DrSmurtos Golden Ale using US cascade instead of amarillo.


----------



## 0M39A

Currently drinking a nice foreign extra stout 




beautiful. black as night, heaps of nice roasted flavour. keeps getting better.

before that was a cherry wheat 




not very happy with it. not sure what went wrong, but not that much cherry flavour came though. used 2.8kg in 11L  still is ok i guess. colour is awesome though


----------



## Batz

It's been hot and humid here,storm clouds are rolling in,great end to a day at work..............Then a Far Kin Ale
Great Aussie Ale this and a house beer alongside my Alt.
Mega swill drinkers will like this as will you,true Aussie Ale that tastes as it should.


Batz 




Does it get any better than this?





Looking North clouds building behind Mt.Wolvi

Best part of the world here


Batz


----------



## Tony

Maybe we need a "whats in the background" thread?

would have liked to see the beer mate........ we all know and love your view  lucky bugger!


----------



## yardy

What's On The Verandah
_

'doo doo doo, lookin out my back door_'


:lol:


----------



## Batz

Mates got a place 4 sale here,other side of town

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Mates got a place 4 sale here,other side of town
> 
> Batz



Been invited to a street party for Australia Day at the new addy Batz, been wondering what to make, Far Kin Ale might be right on the money. Would it be Poor Kin Ale in town :lol:

Is the recipe in the DB ?


Screwy


----------



## Batz

I'll put it up tonight Screwy

It really is a nice drop,Aussies beers aside


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Would it be Poor Kin Ale in town :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Screwy




Far Kin Ale
Poor Kin Ale

same same


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> I'll put it up tonight Screwy


----------



## Tony

good work batz, i love an aussie ale.

I do hope its made with cascade and not that darstedly POR  

I could get a transfer to brisbane, gladstone or cairns but couldnt be bothered moving.

cheers


----------



## Batz

AHB and there's no place for an Aussie Ale in the recipeDB,also not up tp speed with the new Aussie hops :unsure: 

Sad

Type: All Grain
Date: 1/10/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Batz 
Boil Size: 27.06 L Asst Brewer: Banjo 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Batz Single Batch 
Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (1.5 SRM) Grain 72.73 % 
1.00 kg BB Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 18.18 % 
0.20 kg BB Wheat Malt (1.0 SRM) Grain 3.64 % 
0.10 kg Copy of Weyermann Carahell (13.0 SRM) Grain 1.82 % 
20.00 gm Super Pride (60 min) Hops 
0.61 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.22 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.20 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 3.64 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Batz


----------



## Tony

a quick PM to Dane usually hase those problems fixed in no time flat!

looks good. Have some Super Pride here to try soon. How does it compare to mormal POR mate?

cheers


----------



## Batz

Much better Tony
But a little goes a long way


Batz


----------



## Tony

Bit like galaxy hey........... you dont need much of that stuff!

Thanks mate, will keep that in mind when hopping

cheers


----------



## randyrob

Batz said:


> It's been hot and humid here,storm clouds are rolling in,great end to a day at work..............Then a Far Kin Ale
> Great Aussie Ale this and a house beer alongside my Alt.
> Mega swill drinkers will like this as will you,true Aussie Ale that tastes as it should.
> 
> 
> Batz
> 
> View attachment 22358
> 
> 
> Does it get any better than this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 22359
> 
> 
> Looking North clouds building behind Mt.Wolvi
> 
> Best part of the world here
> 
> 
> Batz



yup, you gotto be happy with that!


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> AHB and there's no place for an Aussie Ale in the recipeDB,also not up tp speed with the new Aussie hops :unsure:
> 
> Sad
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 1/10/2008
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Brewer: Batz
> Boil Size: 27.06 L Asst Brewer: Banjo
> Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Batz Single Batch
> Ingredients
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (1.5 SRM) Grain 72.73 %
> 1.00 kg BB Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 18.18 %
> 0.20 kg BB Wheat Malt (1.0 SRM) Grain 3.64 %
> 0.10 kg Copy of Weyermann Carahell (13.0 SRM) Grain 1.82 %
> 20.00 gm Super Pride (60 min) Hops
> 0.61 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1.22 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
> 0.20 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 3.64 %
> 1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Batz




Ta Batz

Screwy


----------



## randyrob

Batz said:


> Asst Brewer: Banjo



will it still taste ok if i don't have a banjo as an assistant brewer?

Rob.


----------



## Screwtop

randyrob said:


> will it still taste ok if i don't have a banjo as an assistant brewer?
> 
> Rob.



Maybe, but they would want to be able to run and get stuff pretty fast to be in Banjo's league :lol:


----------



## Batz

Brew without the Banjo? Not likely


----------



## bulp

yardy said:


> What's On The Verandah
> _
> 
> 'doo doo doo, lookin out my back door_'
> 
> 
> :lol:




Last time i was there a lot of drunk brewers and one disassembled bed

And the piccy doesn't do it justice you gotta see this view


----------



## randyrob

Hey Mate,

what breed is banjo? she's a dead ringer of my dog tho i can't find a good photo to prove it!

i'm not sure what breed mine is as i found her as a stray.





Rob.


----------



## Batz

A bit of Staffy of course,who know's what else
He is a pup from my sons dog,most people that have met him find him a friendly dog.He does at times take a dislike to some people,very rare but.






Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> A bit of Staffy of course,who know's what else
> He is a pup from my sons dog,most people that have met him find him a friendly dog.He does at times take a dislike to some people,very rare but.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22377
> 
> 
> 
> Batz




He could eat a beast a day and not put on a gram the way he runs about Batz place chasing Crows :lol:


----------



## randyrob

nice piccy!

ah staffy.... i think mine is a mega mix of staffy, kelpie and ridgeback.

to tell you the truth i think she is a little racist or was abused before i got her as she doesn't like dark skinned ppl or anyone with a broom, umbrella, stick etc

other than that much the same as urs very friendly 

i've just spent all day making a dog kennel for my loyal friend out of scraps left over from the reno's around my place, such a shame to throw it in the bin!


----------



## glennheinzel

Rauchbier. Its based on Jamils recipe, but I am only getting the slightest hint of smoke. Either the rauchmalt had been sitting around for too long or my accidental extra 3 litres of water diluted the smokiness. 

~Mental note to self. Try using more rauchmalt next time~

Edit - It took about 8 weeks of lagering for it to taste like it is ready to hook into.


----------



## Adamt

Testify!

His Noodly Appendages have blessed me with a chocolatey delight of a stout.

This is the FSM Tribute Ale... still a little undercarbonated but tasting delicious.


----------



## Batz

Rukh said:


> Rauchbier. Its based on Jamils recipe, but I am only getting the slightest hint of smoke. Either the rauchmalt had been sitting around for too long or my accidental extra 3 litres of water diluted the smokiness.
> 
> ~Mental note to self. Try using more rauchmalt next time~
> 
> Edit - It took about 8 weeks of lagering for it to taste like it is ready to hook into.




Hey that would be the best photo ever if the shadows had been a bit better placed.
And the beer looks like a cracker too  
I have given up with rauchmalt,smoked malt is not what it used to be,only Grumpy's had the good stuff 6-7 years back and I've never found anything that comes close.


Batz


----------



## bindi

Quick snap I took of a Yanky IPA Newport and Simco hops , 6.8% easy drinker.
Shame it's about to blow.  but I am over yanky styles for now anyhow.
In the background is some sort of weed, how do I get rid of the stuff?


----------



## bonj

Adamt said:


> View attachment 22417
> 
> 
> Testify!
> 
> His Noodly Appendages have blessed me with a chocolatey delight of a stout.
> 
> This is the FSM Tribute Ale... still a little undercarbonated but tasting delicious.



He has blessed you with a Noodly good ale! May you be touched by his noodly appendage. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## glennheinzel

Batz said:


> Hey that would be the best photo ever if the shadows had been a bit better placed.
> And the beer looks like a cracker too
> I have given up with rauchmalt,smoked malt is not what it used to be,only Grumpy's had the good stuff 6-7 years back and I've never found anything that comes close.
> 
> 
> Batz



Thanks, Batz. From mine and your notes, it looks like Weyermann Rauchmalt needs to be a bigger proportion of the grain bill for it to be noticeable. This beer used 35% rauchmalt so I'll try 50% next time. Hopefully it won't set off the smoke detector...


----------



## MVZOOM

My first attempt at a Dunkel:





Colour isn't right and it's a bit bitter (I did a double batch and think that bitterness doesn't necessary scale?!). Used WB06 for the first time, ferment at 23degC.

It's a great quaffer though (just rode my bike home from work for the first time at new job - very thirsty!).

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Batz

Rukh said:


> Thanks, Batz. From mine and your notes, it looks like Weyermann Rauchmalt needs to be a bigger proportion of the grain bill for it to be noticeable. This beer used 35% rauchmalt so I'll try 50% next time. Hopefully it won't set off the smoke detector...




Smoke your own malt in the weber

Batz


----------



## yardy

40c glass from vinnies


----------



## buttersd70

Yorkshire mild, carbed low, with head knocked on with a syringe.

View attachment 22485


----------



## Bribie G

buttersd70 said:


> Yorkshire mild, carbed low, with head knocked on with a syringe.
> 
> View attachment 22485



Pocket-go-anywhere-sparkler !!!! Brilliant. Would it work there in SA with West End etc? Might get some funny looks in the pub  

Hey we finally get to see some of Butters:

Butterfingers ????


----------



## Barramundi

first of the three trappist beers i got a while back and forgot to drink them ... orval and chimay to come


----------



## AndrewQLD

St Louis Lager, a Charlie Papazian golden oldie. Clearest beer I have ever made. I've entered this in the recipe database if anyone is interested.




Andrew


----------



## Dave86

yardy said:


> 40c glass from vinnies



When did vinnies start serving beers?!


----------



## reviled

Batz your backyard is awesome! Looks like a scene right out of NZ, not like the normal "dusty yellow" look that alot of Australia has!


----------



## warrenlw63

buttersd70 said:


> Yorkshire mild, carbed low, with head knocked on with a syringe.
> 
> View attachment 22485



Butters I'll be keeping my eye on the George Patterson website for the national campaign.  

Warren -


----------



## therook

bindi said:


> Quick snap I took of a Yanky IPA Newport and Simco hops , 6.8% easy drinker.
> Shame it's about to blow.  but I am over yanky styles for now anyhow.
> In the background is some sort of weed, how do I get rid of the stuff?




You could try this Bindi to get rid of that weed



Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> You could try this Bindi to get rid of that weed
> 
> 
> 
> Rook




And there's always Peter Tosh foliage removals. ^_^ 

Warren -


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> You could try this Bindi to get rid of that weed
> 
> 
> 
> Rook




sounds nice bringing any to the swap? oh wait....... :lol:


----------



## bindi

therook said:


> You could try this Bindi to get rid of that weed
> 
> 
> 
> Rook





:lol: :lol: Funny .


----------



## Fourstar

A better Picture of my American Raspberry Wheat.

Yeast has cleared but has some Chill/Pectin haze.

Nice and tart with great fruit flavour, awesome raspberry aroma and a citrusy bitterness from the Amarillo. I dont know if this will last until next weekend for my 'Bon Voyage' BBQ (finished curent emplyment). All of the colour is from the raspberries, before the raspberrys in secondary it was very straw like. krystall weizen-ish

Enjoy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

Batz Summer Pilsner

Brewed with Aussie Summer Saaz 






Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> Batz Summer Pilsner
> 
> Brewed with Aussie Summer Saaz
> 
> 
> View attachment 22520
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



Sweet, looks great Jeff. Clear as to.

Andrew


----------



## Duff

Batz said:


> Batz Summer Pilsner
> 
> Brewed with Aussie Summer Saaz
> 
> 
> View attachment 22520
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



Batz,

Maybe the brewery up here in Cairns should look at your photo. They insist on using Roast in their Pilsener :huh: 


Blue Sky Brewery Pilsener.





Don't believe me? Here's the breakdown of their beers with their menu. They are quite tasty however.


----------



## MVZOOM

The Blue Sky is supposed to be Cloudy too - I've been trying to make my Pilsners incorrectly for years then!!


----------



## Batz

MVZOOM said:


> The Blue Sky is supposed to be Cloudy too - I've been trying to make my Pilsners incorrectly for years then!!




I've also stopped adding Munich to my Pilsners,bit of a habit of mine to add Munich to most brews.


Batz


----------



## newguy

My German Pilsner, brewed Feb. 18/08. Lagering in the keg since the middle of March.


----------



## devo

AndrewQLD said:


> St Louis Lager, a Charlie Papazian golden oldie. Clearest beer I have ever made. I've entered this in the recipe database if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 22513
> 
> 
> Andrew



Jebus that's pale!!  Do you just wave the malt in front of the mash tun rather than mash it in?


----------



## AndrewQLD

devo said:


> Jebus that's pale!!  Do you just wave the malt in front of the mash tun rather than mash it in?



1 kilo of rice certainly drops the color, a lot. It looks even lighter when your holding it in your hand, I'm not very good with a camera.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Here is a 3% English Bitter using Ringwood Ale yeast.
Undoubtedly the best beer I have brewed this year IMHO :icon_cheers: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Bribie G

Fake Pilsener a la Notto. Tastes miles better than the pure blonde I just drank at the pub whilst accompanying the mrs on the pokies.

Credits to Butters who suggested a complete gelatine yeast drop before polyclar-ing. It's as bright as any commercial and yes, Butters it did carb up surprisingly quickly although I'm buggered if I know where the yeast came from :icon_cheers:


----------



## buttersd70

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Here is a 3% English Bitter using Ringwood Ale yeast.
> Undoubtedly the best beer I have brewed this year IMHO :icon_cheers:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Luverly..I think the <5% beers are unnecessarily and unfairly denegrated, imho. _Particularly _the English.

Edit: <3%abv does _not _= less flavour.


----------



## glennheinzel

Westvleteren Blond clones. Where do I start.... Oh yeah. I forgot to take a picture of the Westy blond.

Doc brewed a triple batch of the same wort. Of the three beers in full view, the one on the left was fermented with Wyeast 3787 at around 20 deg C. The middle beer was fermented with the White Labs version of that strain (WLP530) and went from 20 deg C up to 27 deg C. The beer on the right was fermented with the Wyeast Farmhouse Ale (WY3711) at around 20 deg C.

First up, the beer fermented with the Farmhouse Ale looks darker than the others. That may be true or it might be due to different glasses. Secondly, the actual Westy blond was very clear. I added gelatin to my kegged version of the White Labs fermented wort and it still looks pretty much like the middle beer. Westy must filter... right?!

Everything else is a bit hazy now, although we agreed that 1/3 of the 20 deg C clone mixed with 2/3 of the 27 deg C blond clone was relatively close to the real deal. If we were to attempt this experiment again, then we'd start the ferment around 20 deg C for 4 days or so before ramping it up to 27+ deg C.


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Here is a 3% English Bitter using Ringwood Ale yeast.
> Undoubtedly the best beer I have brewed this year IMHO :icon_cheers:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Looks delish TDA... :icon_drool2: I'm sensing a lack of monogamy to the PhAT though.  

Ringwood rocks. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## buttersd70

BribieG said:


> it did carb up surprisingly quickly although I'm buggered if I know where the yeast came from :icon_cheers:


 _If you prime it, they will come...._....


----------



## Stuster

Rukh said:


> Doc brewed a triple batch of the same wort. Of the three beers in full view, the one on the left was fermented with Wyeast 3787 at around 20 deg C. The middle beer was fermented with the White Labs version of that strain (WLP530) and went from 20 deg C up to 27 deg C. The beer on the right was fermented with the Wyeast Farmhouse Ale (WY3711) at around 20 deg C.



Interesting experiment. Any difference in what gravity they finished at? I brewed a saison with that yeast (if it's the French Saison 3711) and it finished at 1002. :blink:


----------



## Cocko

My SNPA....

View attachment 22557



Colour is good

Flavour is pretty much on the mark but the be arch is only 12 days old so I think it will come together...

I will change the bittering hop to Magnum and I think I will be done for my recipe quest!!

Chairs!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## glennheinzel

Stuster said:


> Interesting experiment. Any difference in what gravity they finished at? I brewed a saison with that yeast (if it's the French Saison 3711) and it finished at 1002. :blink:



Doh! It was the 3726 Farmhouse Ale yeast that Doc used. I'll have to ask him to confirm attenuation.

OG was about 1.051. Using the Westmalle yeast, the White Labs yeast (pitched from the vial) got the wort down to about 1.013 and I think the Wyeast version (which had been on the stir plate) got the wort down to about 1.012. 

We should've been running the yeasts at similar temps and pitching similar quantities (etc) to do a true comparison, but you're right that it was an interesting experiment.


----------



## drsmurto

Bo Pils

100% wey pils malt, single decoction. Bittered with Perle, Saaz for flavour/aroma.

Excuse the dodgy phone pic....


----------



## tourist

"Frisk-em" Brown Ale
2.5% alc
1007 German ale yeast.

Malty, nutty, low carb and very easy to drink. Yeast has not dropped out well, but I don't care. Cheers to all who put up their pics on this thread - thought it was about time to pull my finger out...


----------



## yardy

kegged the wee kolsch today after a few days in secondary on gelatine, didn't think it would clear that 2575 kolsch yeast but as you can see it didn't do too bad  

malt driven with zero hop aroma but a nice bitterness, still green though.

if you're reading this Andrew, you'll have to come out and run your eye over a few glasses and give us your expert opinion  

cheers


----------



## benh82

bindi said:


> A little treat to myself, almost as good as mine. :lol: :lol:



You're a brave man mate.....A mate and I cracked a couple of the Quadrupels last night.....changed my mind completely on high alcohol brew - found ourselves focussing on the kick-in-the-teeth ABV %, rather than the taste of the thing. I never thought I'd say this, but 10% is just too much for me!

Ben

EDIT - wow, really need to check the dates of posts before I reply....


----------



## Duff

Pint 'O Bitter.

A simple ESB ramped up from the Chiswick Bitter clone to OG: 1.050 and 45IBU. WYeast 1968. Very tasty and real easy for a first AG for someone.

Cheers.


----------



## peas_and_corn

My honey beer. It's a wheat beer base with honey added. Sadly I used a wheat beer yeast- I have found that my wheat beers taste the most wheaty when I use Wyeast American Ale :blink: it's all right, though it *does* look nice.


----------



## Tony

The lace tissue box and "understandin Iraq" book are a nice touch.

Curently reading a 800 pager on WW1 

The beer looks hreat too.

cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn

It's actually quite a good book. Polk, William R, Understanding Iraq: the Whole Sweep of Iraqi History, From Genghis Khan's Mongols to the Ottoman Turks to the British Mandate to the American Occupation. It's somewhat sweeping, but still offers great insight.


----------



## quantocks

my first twocan, coopers lager.


----------



## moodgett

My Second Brew (First was a disaster)

JS Golden Ale Clone

aka Golden "Shire" Ale


----------



## devo

Cascade hopped, DrSmurto Golden Ale. :beerbang:


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> Cascade hopped, DrSmurto Golden Ale. :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 22664



Haha Devo holds PhAT to the sky seeking approval or light strike from the brewing gods.  

Warren -


----------



## devo

warrenlw63 said:


> Haha Devo holds PhAT to the sky seeking approval or light strike from the brewing gods.
> 
> Warren -



My fav drinking ware and I recall it twas a particularly hot day when taking that photo. Many Phats were consumed. :icon_drunk:


----------



## drsmurto

devo said:


> Cascade hopped, DrSmurto Golden Ale. :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 22664



Noice. Where do you get them PhaTs from?


----------



## therook

DrSmurto said:


> Noice. Where do you get them PhaTs from?



Chefs Hat in Sth Melbourne


----------



## warrenlw63

DrSmurto said:


> Noice. Where do you get them PhaTs from?



DrSmurto

The correct Latin scientific term for a PhAT is _[Duralex Chopes Unies]_ :lol: 

They seem to be available Here

I got mine from The Chef's Hat in South Melbourne. Sadly not available there anymore.

I like them because they clearly resemble an old style English tumbler pint. Like the ones you see on some of the old Guinness advertising etc.

Edit: Sorry Rook just saw that. See the above sentence. Not available last time I checked there.

Warren -


----------



## KoNG

Mr MacGowan....... You still have my spare wrapped and tucked away safely though... yeh...???


----------



## Katherine

A very proud moment for me....

Late's Brewery's First Solo with own BIAB equipment....

The Admiral (Summer Ale with Nelson Sauvin, thanks Ross) we twicked it a little... IT'S TASTY....


----------



## T.D.

KoNG said:


> Mr MacGowan....... You still have my spare wrapped and tucked away safely though... yeh...???



Don't be greedy KoNG, you already have one!

Spare a thought for the poor PHaT-less folk out there!


----------



## warrenlw63

KoNG said:


> Mr MacGowan....... You still have my spare wrapped and tucked away safely though... yeh...???



Gave it to my old man for his dentures. You can have it if you like  

Warren -


----------



## randyrob

Good News KoNG, they have PHaT glasses at the Balmoral and if ur missus has a big enough purse they are free


----------



## warrenlw63

randyrob said:


> Good News KoNG, they have PHaT glasses at the Balmoral and if ur missus has a big enough purse they are free



Hahaha The Five Finger Discounters have a Perth franchise? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG

randyrob said:


> Good News KoNG, they have PHaT glasses at the Balmoral and if ur missus has a big enough purse they are free



Nice one.! good to know they are so close if needed.
All good for now, i keep my PhAT close to my heart.

As for the size of my ladies 'purse'....


----------



## RobB

Katie said:


> A very proud moment for me....
> 
> Late's Brewery's First Solo with own BIAB equipment....
> 
> The Admiral (Summer Ale with Nelson Sauvin, thanks Ross) we twicked it a little... IT'S TASTY....
> 
> View attachment 22665


That's summer in a glass right there. I love it when the head stands a centimetre above the glass like that.


----------



## Katherine

A little cloudy but only two weeks in the bottle. 

That was our favourtite glass (even though it WAS a Becks glass) Lloydie broke it last night... If it was my turn with it it would still be with us...... 

Thanks Malty...


----------



## moodgett

Katie said:


> A little cloudy but only two weeks in the bottle.
> 
> That was our favourtite glass (even though it WAS a Becks glass) Lloydie broke it last night... If it was my turn with it it would still be with us......
> 
> Thanks Malty...




only two weeks and thats the kind of head it already has, wow


----------



## white.grant

My second last bottle of my second AG, an English IPA.






cheers

Grant


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Grantw said:


> My second last bottle of my second AG, an English IPA.
> 
> View attachment 22689
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Grant


Looks stupendous Grant :icon_cheers:


----------



## quantocks

1x Coopers Lager
1x kit yeast
1x BE2
1x 500gm Stringy Bark Honey


can't really taste the honey, I wanted a strong honey flavour. It's barely even recognizable.


----------



## KHB

quantocks said:


> 1x Coopers Lager
> 1x kit yeast
> 1x BE2
> 1x 500gm Stringy Bark Honey
> 
> 
> can't really taste the honey, I wanted a strong honey flavour. It's barely even recognizable.




I just made one using 1kg honey can just taste it at the end


----------



## quantocks

I have another 1KG of honey here, would it be worthwhile doing it all in secondary ? I got bugger all honey flavour from 500gm in primary, well.. you CAN tell there is honey in there, but only after I tell you and you figure out what 'that' taste is. It's very tiny


----------



## Tony

:icon_offtopic: 

TDA.......... that Avatar just doesnt do the image of a drunk arab justice!

Piss funny though :lol: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> TDA.......... that Avatar just doesnt do the image of a drunk arab justice!
> 
> Piss funny though :lol:
> 
> cheers



+1 :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## tfxm

just a simple wheat beer with leftovers ... pilsner, wheat, perle & saaz ...
easy & enjoyable under the brief melbourne sun this weekend.

hops going well in the background ... 
scored the glass free from the firestone brewery last month. genius.

brew on,
tom


----------



## TidalPete

Belgian Pale Ale using Ian Watson's donated 3787 Trappist High Gravity --- Link Thingy --- & my best Belgian Pale yet. Very tasty. :icon_drool2: 
Don't ask me how it compares with the usual Wyeast 3787 as this is my first attempt with either of the yeasts.



TP :beer:


----------



## devo

Looks great Tidal. Did you use sugar/adjuncts in the recipe?


----------



## TidalPete

devo said:


> Looks great Tidal. Did you use sugar/adjuncts in the recipe?



Yes Devo. Used 500g raw sugar (8.9%).
ABV is a bit tame for a Belgian at 4.95% but that's how I like it.

TP :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD

yardy said:


> kegged the wee kolsch today after a few days in secondary on gelatine, didn't think it would clear that 2575 kolsch yeast but as you can see it didn't do too bad
> 
> malt driven with zero hop aroma but a nice bitterness, still green though.
> 
> if you're reading this Andrew, you'll have to come out and run your eye over a few glasses and give us your expert opinion
> 
> cheers




Looks great yardy, nice and clear too, sounds good too. Just got back from 10 days holiday on the high seas so I hope there's some left?

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G

My first foray into Liquid Yeasts is now being quaffed:

Penn-9 Yorkshire Bitter - partial with Wyeast West Yorkshire




Rich, luscious, smooth as silk with just a hint of hop bitterness. If it's this good as a partial, can't wait to do the AG version when I do my refit in 12 more sleeps. It will be my first batch.

Could maybe benefit from another week but you know what I'll bring one to BABBS on Thursday along with my toucan stout. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

Just sucking down one of my SNPA clone!

Niiiiiice


----------



## AndySmith

Just doing some QA of the hefe keg for the QLD swap. :chug: 

One on the right is SWMBO's Berry Weizen, she won't let me have any <_<


----------



## bconnery

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> Just doing some QA of the hefe keg for the QLD swap. :chug:
> 
> One on the right is SWMBO's Berry Weizen, she won't let me have any <_<
> 
> View attachment 22853


Can't you steal some? Bring one for the swap? Tell her its not for you...


----------



## AndySmith

bconnery said:


> Can't you steal some? Bring one for the swap? Tell her its not for you...



I will wait until she isn't around and get 1 or 2 bottles from the keg hopefully.

When she asks "what are the bottles you are taking" i will reply "oh, just that IPA you hate"


----------



## matti

in keg now 4 weeks or there about.
the Cascade dry hopping has really mellowed to a very mild Perle Willamette flavour sneaking through a medium body that is unfortunately fading to a finish that isn't as clean as I was aiming for
Still a very quaffable ale


----------



## raven19

A black ale (partial from LHBS).

​


----------



## reviled

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> One on the right is SWMBO's Berry Weizen, she won't let me have any <_<



:lol: Hilarious!


----------



## Jye

Wheat Wine - Beautiful malt and alcohol warmth but probably just a touch too bitter. Its now about 14 months old.


----------



## TidalPete

14 months! Don't reckon I could hang on that long Jye?  

My latest Vienna is just over three months & is a nicely balanced drop indeed even if I do say so myself.
Putting down another Scottish on Wednesday or Thursday. :icon_drool2: 



TP :beer:


----------



## bonj

Jye said:


> Wheat Wine - Beautiful malt and alcohol warmth but probably just a touch too bitter. Its now about 14 months old.
> 
> View attachment 22948


Looks beautiful. Those cascading bubbles look fantastic!


----------



## BobtheBrewer

TidalPete said:


> 14 months! Don't reckon I could hang on that long Jye?
> 
> My latest Vienna is just over three months & is a nicely balanced drop indeed even if I do say so myself.
> Putting down another Scottish on Wednesday or Thursday. :icon_drool2:
> View attachment 22949
> 
> 
> TP :beer:


Beer looks great, but I think the label on the glass would put me off!!

Bob


----------



## Bribie G

Birkdale Bob said:


> Beer looks great, but I think the label on the glass would put me off!!
> 
> Bob



Actually when Powers came out in the 80s it was a very nice drop compared to XXXX or Carlton Draught of the day. Then as we know CUB bought Bernie Power out because they needed the Yatala brewery and denatured and denatured Powers until nobody wanted it - a favourite trick of UK Brewers like Watney or Whitbread when they took over a local brewery - then they could eradicate the brand "because of lack of demand". Self fulfilling prophecy. Last time I drank a Powers was in about 2001 and it was shyte.

vale Powers
vale Cairns Draught
vale xxxx draught in bottles
vale Carbine Stout next year apparently

bastards


----------



## Jye

TidalPete said:


> 14 months! Don't reckon I could hang on that long Jye?



Ive got 13 bottles left so hopefully Ill be drinking ot for another 2 years :icon_cheers: 



Bonj said:


> Looks beautiful. Those cascading bubbles look fantastic!


It has very low carbonation so I cheated and used a pocket carbonator  it always produces fantastic bubbles and head, a bit like its on nitrogen.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Actually when Powers came out in the 80s it was a very nice drop compared to XXXX or Carlton Draught of the day. Then as we know CUB bought Bernie Power out because they needed the Yatala brewery and denatured and denatured Powers until nobody wanted it - a favourite trick of UK Brewers like Watney or Whitbread when they took over a local brewery - then they could eradicate the brand "because of lack of demand". Self fulfilling prophecy. Last time I drank a Powers was in about 2001 and it was shyte.
> 
> vale Powers
> vale Cairns Draught
> vale xxxx draught in bottles
> vale Carbine Stout next year apparently
> 
> bastards



Well said Bribie. :super: You are spot on here. I only have 3 left of my original 6 Powers glasses left & will miss them when they're gone. 
That Cairns Draught was a good drop alright.

TP :beer:

Ps --- Just saw yout post Jye. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj

Jye said:


> It has very low carbonation so I cheated and used a pocket carbonator  it always produces fantastic bubbles and head, a bit like its on nitrogen.


Is that the pocket calculator equivalent for beer geeks? 

It does look great.

Love the colour in that vienna, TP.


----------



## Muggus

Jye said:


> Wheat Wine - Beautiful malt and alcohol warmth but probably just a touch too bitter. Its now about 14 months old.
> 
> View attachment 22948


Very impressive Jye! :icon_drool2: 

What sort of recipe are we looking at here?
Wheat wines seem to be a very free-form style.


----------



## Jye

Muggus said:


> What sort of recipe are we looking at here?
> Wheat wines seem to be a very free-form style.



It probably follows an American barley wine style fairly closely but when I brew it again in a couple of months Ill drop the IBUs back to 50 and _maybe _increase the late addition hops by 50%. The next lot will be a 20L batch and half aged on some American oak from a wheat whiskey :icon_cheers: 

*Wheat Wine 
American Barleywine *


Type: All Grain
Date: 28/10/2007 
Batch Size: 16.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 23.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 70.2 % 
1.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 19.8 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (60 min) Hops 43.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (20 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Chiller (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
0.60 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 9.9 % 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.100 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.090 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.1 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 9.4 % 
Bitterness: 69.0 IBU Calories: 879 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.1 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg 
Sparge Water: 13.11 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 9.26 L of water at 61.7 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccrification Add 7.08 L of water at 81.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## devo

My Belgian Dubbel that I bulk primed and had conditioning in a 10lt Corney since June this year. 




Very smooth brew indeed.


----------



## Bribie G

Possibly my last Partial? It's an experiment. A Coopers plain old series Lager K&K embellished with:


1kg mini mash with just a cookin' Bairds malt
small addition of Green Bullet bittering, two additions of BSaaz 15 and 5 mins
Nottingham yeast
Gelatine, Polyclar.




Beats the shyte out of the Pure Blonde I just had whilst escorting the Mrs to the pokies. Also, discounting the Notto, total brew came in at less than $16.
Gives a hint as what the kilo was. h34r:  

Like I say an experiment, and not too bad at all.


----------



## Adamt

The Flying Spaghetti Monster Tribute Ale, drunk in man gulps.




Perfect for an overcast day, clouded by the starchiness of His majestic breath. Chocolatey, a little roasty and not too dry.


----------



## cliffo

A good afternoon for a refreshing Weizen!!


----------



## eric8

cliffo said:


> View attachment 23022
> 
> 
> A good afternoon for a refreshing Weizen!!



Love the glasses Cliffo, I have some similar ones myself, beer looks great too, just what you need for a warm muggy day!


----------



## Tony

HAG day Potters Oktoberfest.

This was brewed at potters about 14 months ago. Sat in the cube for about 10 months because i wasnt going to brew it till i had the infections partly sorted.

I bravly fermented it with fresh WLP833 and god damn if it isnt one of the nicest beers i have had in a glass.

Luke if your reading............... my hats off to you old son!

Perfect finnish to a long week.

cheers


----------



## Steve

Tony said:


> HAG day Potters Oktoberfest.
> 
> This was brewed at potters about 14 months ago. Sat in the cube for about 10 months because i wasnt going to brew it till i had the infections partly sorted.
> 
> I bravly fermented it with fresh WLP833 and god damn if it isnt one of the nicest beers i have had in a glass.
> 
> Luke if your reading............... my hats off to you old son!
> 
> Perfect finnish to a long week.
> 
> cheers




Tony - do you really have to put a pic like that up at this time of day on a Friday whilst im still sitting at work thinking of my first beer when I get home?


----------



## cliffo

Tony said:


> HAG day Potters Oktoberfest.
> 
> This was brewed at potters about 14 months ago. Sat in the cube for about 10 months because i wasnt going to brew it till i had the infections partly sorted.
> 
> I bravly fermented it with fresh WLP833 and god damn if it isnt one of the nicest beers i have had in a glass.
> 
> Luke if your reading............... my hats off to you old son!
> 
> Perfect finnish to a long week.
> 
> cheers



That is one stunning looking beer!!


----------



## Tony

Steve said:


> Tony - do you really have to put a pic like that up at this time of day on a Friday whilst im still sitting at work thinking of my first beer when I get home?



Well what are you doing looking at AHB at work on a friday arvo and looking at "whats in the glass"?

I knocked off at 1:30 today........ bugger it.

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> HAG day Potters Oktoberfest.
> 
> This was brewed at potters about 14 months ago. Sat in the cube for about 10 months because i wasnt going to brew it till i had the infections partly sorted.
> 
> I bravly fermented it with fresh WLP833 and god damn if it isnt one of the nicest beers i have had in a glass.
> 
> Luke if your reading............... my hats off to you old son!
> 
> Perfect finnish to a long week.
> 
> cheers


I speak perfect Finnish too Tony...  

Gotta say, the way the heads formed on your beer...it's kinda phallic looking!


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> Gotta say, the way the heads formed on your beer...it's kinda phallic looking!



You have a point there


----------



## oldbugman

Was brewing a northern german pils on the weekend and kegged off this boh pils that had been laggering.


----------



## Lachlan

My 2nd AG attempt, a little chill haze but overall i am pleased with the outcome.  

English Pale Ale.


----------



## warrenlw63

Was kegging up the 3 Shades of Oatmeal for Christmas. There was a bit left in the bottom of the primary so a squirt with the pocketus-beerenginus and I thinks why not? :beer: 

Waste not, want not ... Yum.

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn

American Brown Ale


----------



## Gavo

My first Partial, English Special/Best Hopped with EKG.
Bottle conditioned, two weeks from grain to brain, tastes great.



Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## warrenlw63

Saison Trois Grain. :icon_drool2: 

My 2008 vintage is far and away the best. Something to be said for yeast choice! Many thanks for Farmhouse Ale sample Quintrex.  

I think the Dupont strain could be gettin' the flick. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## devo

That looks and sounds stunning warren


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Saison Trois Grain. :icon_drool2:
> 
> My 2008 vintage is far and away the best. Something to be said for yeast choice! Many thanks for Farmhouse Ale sample Quintrex.
> 
> I think the Dupont strain could be gettin' the flick. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



That looks the dogs bollocks Warren! :beerbang: 

Looks like work is done for the day for you then! LOL 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> That looks and sounds stunning warren



Yeah a combo of the yeast which to me is less heavy-handed than Dupont's. Makes for a more sessionable product... Also the 20% bourghul which is rapidly becoming one of my favourite non-malt adjuncts. Great way to utilise unmalted wheat and add a nice dry wineyness to your summer beers.  



THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That looks the dogs bollocks Warren!
> 
> Looks like work is done for the day for you then! LOL
> 
> C&B
> TDA



:lol: Hah! I wish. Took the pic last night. Another lovely Melbourne day. It's tempting to sneak out back for a session.  

Warren -


----------



## therook

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That looks the dogs bollocks Warren! :beerbang:
> 
> Looks like work is done for the day for you then! LOL
> 
> C&B
> TDA




It not only looks good it taste fantastic, thanks for the sample last Saturday at 10:30am Wazza

I need some of that yeast

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

:lol: No worries Rook... I had Sam's for him.  

Warren -


----------



## buttersd70

gavo said:


> My first Partial, English Special/Best Hopped with EKG.
> Bottle conditioned, two weeks from grain to brain, tastes great.
> View attachment 23158
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Good stuff, my man. I take it thats the one from the '1st partial attempt' thread?


----------



## Jye

warrenlw63 said:


> My 2008 vintage is far and away the best. Something to be said for yeast choice! Many thanks for Farmhouse Ale sample Quintrex.



Looks fantastic and I cant wait for mine to be finished, the colour is pretty much exactly the same except my recipe was a bit simpler than yours.

What was your FG? Its day 3 here and my hydro sample is down to about 1.008.


----------



## warrenlw63

Jye said:


> Looks fantastic and I cant wait for mine to be finished, the colour is pretty much exactly the same except my recipe was a bit simpler than yours.
> 
> What was your FG? Its day 3 here and my hydro sample is down to about 1.008.



Mine got down to 1.006 from 1.054 Jye. A combination of the yeast strain and a multi-step mash helped things I think.

I can pretty safely say you'll like the results when you pour them.  

Warren -


----------



## Gavo

buttersd70 said:


> Good stuff, my man. I take it thats the one from the '1st partial attempt' thread?



Got it in one Butters, Thanks, tastes damn good too. Love that Nottingham yeast, Just sticks to the bottom of the bottle and use every last drop.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## barls

just poured this one not sure if its hoppy enough


----------



## randyrob

an altbier using recycled 1007 yeast from ausdb, surprisingly good now the friggin yeast has dropped out

and not a whiff of the mileto strain  




rob.


----------



## Tony

Ahhhh rob your making me thirsty.

I have one in a cube, 1.054 and 50 IBU, and 1007 just done in my Kolsch.

Its next!

looks great mate

cheers


----------



## DiscoStu

First taste of AG#4, American Pale Ale using combo of Newport and Palisade hops


----------



## Muggus

barls said:


> just poured this one not sure if its hoppy enough


Freshly picked from the garden eh Barls.  

Got anything planned for them?


----------



## barls

i do but not just yet, need some more before then


----------



## winkle

The blueberry wit with a bit more conditioning and carbonation than at the case swap, eventually turned out pretty tasty.
View attachment 23370

And the spiced dubble with some yeasty goodness in the glass.
View attachment 23371


----------



## KoNG

randyrob said:


> an altbier using recycled 1007 yeast from ausdb, surprisingly good now the friggin yeast has dropped out
> 
> and not a whiff of the mileto strain
> 
> View attachment 23210
> 
> 
> rob.



Rob... looks good, i definitely better drop that cube back asap..!!!

ps, you should clean that stray nugget up off the floor in the photo though. :lol:


----------



## daemon

Here's my goblin ale, a bit of a hybrid between Hobgoblin and Kilkenny. Not quite what I was expecting but even after only a week in bottles it's absolutely stunning. Considering it's still kit based (Coopers Bitter), this is one of my best brews so far!


----------



## quantocks

posted in the raspberry thread, so thought i'll put it here too:

my first Raspberry Wheat,


----------



## JoeG

Sunday evening knock-off beer - Weyermann vienna, B Saaz flowers and Wy1007, CC for 5 weeks and Voila:




Yum. Could go another one now.


----------



## Steve

JoeG said:


> Sunday evening knock-off beer - Weyermann vienna, B Saaz flowers and Wy1007, CC for 5 weeks and Voila:
> 
> View attachment 23435
> 
> 
> Yum. Could go another one now.




noice


----------



## Bribie G

Last pint of (Partial) Yorkshire Bitter Wyeast 1469 - roll on the AG version currently in sec :icon_drool2: 

The rainbow lorikeets in the background aren't fazed, nothing puts them off their 4pm feed.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> The blueberry wit with a bit more conditioning and carbonation than at the case swap, eventually turned out pretty tasty.
> View attachment 23370
> 
> And the spiced dubble with some yeasty goodness in the glass.
> View attachment 23371



Winkle,

You're making me think about moving back to Northside (Perish the thought  ).
That Blueberry Wit looks the bee's knees alright & I wouldn't mind a go at that Dubbel either.
Just put down an improved version (I hope? --- The original was quite a good drop) of my ToughTitty Trappist using the 3787 that Ian Watson kindly donated. 

TP :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Here is a Pils.

4.80 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 98.4 % 
0.08 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
23.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 32.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 

OG 1046
FG 1010
IBU 39.1
EBC 7.2 

C&B
TDA


----------



## quantocks

after just modding my two new xbox360's in the heat mucking about with wires and sata cables and what not under a tiny desk, I figure it was time for a beer.


----------



## barls

heres my two from chrissie day
a nice raspberry wheat to start the day




and a braggot to finish up


----------



## ozpowell

Belgian Saison - 3 weeks in the primary @ 30C with the Dupont strain, 4 weeks keg conditioned. OG 1053, FG 1006. Perfect day today on the Goldie to be drinking it after a morning on the beach!





Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 5.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.27 % 
0.36 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 6.58 % 
0.36 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.1 SRM) Grain 6.58 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (45.0 SRM) Grain 2.74 % 
0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (2.3 SRM) Grain 1.83 % 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (70 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 
16.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (2 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (2 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 70.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.50 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer (Buffer) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.47 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 14.28 L of water at 72.1 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.89 L of water at 96.6 C 75.6 C


----------



## jlm

Drop the acidulated and sub the saaz for B saaz and you've pretty much got my first brew for the new year there. Looks the goods.


----------



## ozpowell

jlm said:


> Drop the acidulated and sub the saaz for B saaz and you've pretty much got my first brew for the new year there. Looks the goods.



Don't tell me - you been reading farmhouse ales recently too, JLM? :icon_cheers:


----------



## jlm

ozpowell said:


> Don't tell me - you been reading farmhouse ales recently too, JLM? :icon_cheers:


Ha, not quite, I've ordered it. Reading the Saison thread a bit though (Look its just popped its head up again!). A great hot weather beer IMO. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Quick pic of my latest ToughTitty Trappist powered by Ian Watson's 3787 Trappist High Gravity. Yum! :icon_drool2: 



TP :beer:


----------



## Tony

ozpowell said:


> Belgian Saison - 3 weeks in the primary @ 30C with the Dupont strain, 4 weeks keg conditioned. OG 1053, FG 1006. Perfect day today on the Goldie to be drinking it after a morning on the beach!
> 
> View attachment 23527
> 
> 
> 
> Style: Saison
> TYPE: All Grain
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 26.00 L
> Boil Size: 34.64 L
> Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
> Estimated Color: 5.0 SRM
> Estimated IBU: 26.5 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.27 %
> 0.36 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 6.58 %
> 0.36 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.1 SRM) Grain 6.58 %
> 0.15 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (45.0 SRM) Grain 2.74 %
> 0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (2.3 SRM) Grain 1.83 %
> 45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (70 min) Hops 23.0 IBU
> 16.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 2.2 IBU
> 14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (2 min) Hops 0.3 IBU
> 14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (2 min) Hops 0.6 IBU
> 14.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU
> 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 70.0 min) Misc
> 1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 1.50 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer (Buffer) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) [StarteYeast-Ale
> 
> 
> Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
> Total Grain Weight: 5.47 kg
> ----------------------------
> Single Infusion, Light Body
> Step Time Name Description Step Temp
> 75 min Mash In Add 14.28 L of water at 72.1 C 63.0 C
> 10 min Mash Out Add 10.89 L of water at 96.6 C 75.6 C




Ahhh yes the perfect post. A great looking beer and the recipe.

I have a pack of farmhouse ale in the fridge and ive been developing a Saison Recipe. Mine is very close to this but lighter in colour. I Will be using Bourghul to lighten it up but may add some crystal to give it some colour........ that looks great!

Have also been thinking of using some spice but not sure what.

cheers


----------



## schooey

ozpowell said:


> Belgian Saison - 3 weeks in the primary @ 30C with the Dupont strain, 4 weeks keg conditioned. OG 1053, FG 1006. Perfect day today on the Goldie to be drinking it after a morning on the beach!



Did you do any early tastings, ozpowell? If so, what flavours/aromas did you get?


----------



## quantocks

my latest quick experiment. I used too many EKG hops I think, the hop flavour is very strong.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Not sure which one to sample first, Weizen and a Kolsch  .


----------



## Jye

Drink the Weizen and tip out the Kolsch


----------



## razz

AndrewQLD said:


> Not sure which one to sample first, Weizen and a Kolsch  .
> 
> View attachment 23608



Andrew I love home made kolsch. You bastard ! I've got to work night shift tonight. Ah well, there's always Sunday night.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Jye said:


> Drink the Weizen and tip out the Kolsch




Fat chance Jye, it's a lovely delicate beer that compliments the sharpness of the Weizen very well :lol: 



> Andrew I love home made kolsch. You bastard ! I've got to work night shift tonight. Ah well, there's always Sunday night.



I'm with you there Razz, I'll have one for you while I watch the cricket.


----------



## Muggus

quantocks said:


> my latest quick experiment. I used too many EKG hops I think, the hop flavour is very strong.


No such thing as too much EKG! :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8

My Hills brewers case swap. Warrior, Amarillo and Cascade AIPA, first try at the style. Not too bad me tinks


----------



## Tony

AndrewQLD said:


> Not sure which one to sample first, Weizen and a Kolsch  .



I say drink half or each and mix them together to see what you get!

cheers

PS........ they look fantastic!


----------



## bconnery

Blonde ale with all Pacific Jade.


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> Blonde ale with all Pacific Jade.
> View attachment 23626



Gee Ben, that looks very tempting mate. :icon_drool2: 
What was the yeast?
Oh buggerit! What was the recipe?  

TP :beer:


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> Not sure which one to sample first, Weizen and a Kolsch  .
> 
> View attachment 23608



Hope that's not the Kolsch on the left  

did you use the 2575 Andrew ?

i bottled a few from my last batch, I'll drop one in.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## yardy

Cream Ale straight from Jamils recipe except i went with Hallertauer Tradition to 20 IBU and Danstar Notts.






Cheers
Yard


----------



## matti

hmmm grainy, slick bitter AG HB BEER ahhhhhh :chug:


----------



## AndrewQLD

yardy said:


> Cream Ale straight from Jamils recipe except i went with Hallertauer Tradition to 20 IBU and Danstar Notts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Yard




I wouldn't mind a taste of that Yardy, looks tempting and cream ale is not a style I've brewed much at all. Grab a Kolsch to go while your here.



Andrew


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> I wouldn't mind a taste of that Yardy, looks tempting and cream ale is not a style I've brewed much at all. Grab a Kolsch to go while your here.
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew



Will do, I'll bring a bottle of the Cream in as well.

Yard


----------



## Tony

My Scorched hand IPA.

I lifted the skin off my hand whild cubing this beer. THe cube fell over and i stuck my hand into the stream of boiling wort to lift it back up.

And it was worth it. Only been in the bottle a bit over a week and its smooth, creamy and the bitterness is great. A bit hazy from lots of late EKG and no chilling but who cares......!

Carb is low which adds to the smoothness. VEry nice beer. I think ive cracked the IPA thing that has eluded me over the years.

cheers


----------



## bconnery

TidalPete said:


> Gee Ben, that looks very tempting mate. :icon_drool2:
> What was the yeast?
> Oh buggerit! What was the recipe?
> 
> TP :beer:


Here you go TP. 
I split ale and pils malt to keep it lighter then a little munich for some maltiness to underpin the hops. 
A huge 5g bittering addition and then all late and dry hopped after that. 

Really nice hoppy summer beer. 

Recipe: Jaded Blonde
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.51 % 
1400.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 28.28 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 20.20 % 
50.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 1.01 % 
30.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (45 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (15 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (5 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (1 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> My Scorched hand IPA.
> 
> I lifted the skin off my hand whild cubing this beer. THe cube fell over and i stuck my hand into the stream of boiling wort to lift it back up.
> 
> And it was worth it. Only been in the bottle a bit over a week and its smooth, creamy and the bitterness is great. A bit hazy from lots of late EKG and no chilling but who cares......!
> 
> Carb is low which adds to the smoothness. VEry nice beer. I think ive cracked the IPA thing that has eluded me over the years.
> 
> cheers



if it tastes half as good as it looks...


then pm me the recipe when you're ready :lol: 


Cheers
Yard


----------



## TidalPete

Thanks for the recipe Ben. :icon_cheers: 
How did you find how it compared with your Jaded blonde? They seem a little similar?
I am thinking about having a go at the Jaded Blonde but using Wyeast 1272 & increasing the 20 minute hops. What do you reckon?

TP :beer:


----------



## Tony

The things i do for boilies!

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=665

cheers


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> The things i do for boilies!
> 
> [cheers




Sad :lol:


----------



## bconnery

TidalPete said:


> Thanks for the recipe Ben. :icon_cheers:
> How did you find how it compared with your Jaded blonde? They seem a little similar?
> I am thinking about having a go at the Jaded Blonde but using Wyeast 1272 & increasing the 20 minute hops. What do you reckon?
> 
> TP :beer:



They are the same beer Pete. The recipe there was the final recipe as done on brewday. 
Sometimes I post the recipe in what's brewing and then it gets adjusted as I go...
1272 would work fine. 
You could increase the later hops, but I wouldnt myself. I think the balance was pretty close for this hop...


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> The things i do for boilies!
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=665
> 
> cheers



Thanks Tony,

what can i substitute the Pilgrim for, any high Alpha hop ?




Batz said:


> Sad :lol:
> 
> View attachment 23633



bloody fitters.....  
just when i had all that SS pipe put aside for your hopback.....

Cheers


----------



## Tony

Target perhaps but the Pilgrim is a great hop! Worth trying out for sure.

BIttering it with EKG wont hurt......... it will be hoppy but its suposed to be 

cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn

My sweet stout


----------



## devo

Another shot of my Dubbel which looks even better in my recently acquired chimay goblet.


----------



## Bribie G

My first AG West Yorkshire Bitter

It tastes like I'm sitting in the Three Horseshoes after a hard day shopping in Barnsley and waiting for t'bus home :icon_drool2:


----------



## quantocks

very nice BribieG,

was the jump to AG worth it? do you notice much difference from partials to AG ?






finally my extra hoppy lager has softened a little, (do hops soften as the beer ages?) probably not, but it is at least drinkable!


----------



## Rob C

Tonys Bright Ale Clone here. My 3rd Ag Brew came out tops.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## TidalPete

quantocks said:


> very nice BribieG,
> was the jump to AG worth it? do you notice much difference from partials to AG ?



Give Bribie a break mate.
He is only on the threshold of a *real* AG as he has only just enbraced BIAB which I'm sure is a mighty leap up the ladder from partials :super: 

My flame suit is on & tested.



:lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Bribie G

TidalPete said:


> Give Bribie a break mate.
> He is only on the threshold of a *real* AG
> TP :beer:



Be sure to check the minicomp results -_-


----------



## buttersd70

TidalPete said:


> He is only on the threshold of a *real* AG as he has only just enbraced BIAB which I'm sure is a mighty leap up the ladder from partials :super:



oooooooooh, aint 'arf 'arsh, mum. :lol:


----------



## barls

heres my version of doc's summer ale. 




its a bit stronger due to getting 88% efficiency instead of 70 also i changed the hops to suit what i had on hand
heres what i changed it to
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
super pride 15.1 % 11 g 24.2 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Cluster 7.5 % 8 g 4.7 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Cluster 7.5 % 8 g 0.4 Loose Pellet Hops 1 Min From End


----------



## TidalPete

barls said:


> its a bit stronger due to getting 88% efficiency instead of 70 also i changed the hops to suit what i had on hand


barls,

Looks great mate :chug: 
Care to enlighten us out as to why your efficiency jumped up 18%? That's a big jump mate & I need all the help I can get to get a higher efficiency from my setup.

TP :beer:


----------



## barls

new mashmaster mill replaced the old marga and i changed mash tuns as well from a 15 to a 45L cooler.
thats straight out of the box as well.
id never used all the equipment together so it was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## TidalPete

barls said:


> new mashmaster mill replaced the old marga and i changed mash tuns as well from a 15 to a 45L cooler.
> thats straight out of the box as well.
> id never used all the equipment together so it was a bit of a surprise.



Bewdy mate. :super: 

No other explanation needed. :icon_cheers: 
May your brews always exceed your expectations.

TP :beer:


----------



## barls

cheers pete. may yours always be clear except when its not suppose to be.


----------



## Bribie G

My last 9% Toucan Coopers Stout plus kilo dex plus kilo LDME dry hopped 30g fuggles.
Smooth, rich and black like swimming in a warm rolling ocean with Jamaican mammas, surprisingly not too bitter, lovely whack of hops... 
Four months old and wipes the floor with Guinness. Currently wiping the floor with me :icon_chickcheers: . I should brew this one again for Easter.


----------



## pmolou

BribieG said:


> My last 9% Toucan Coopers Stout plus kilo dex plus kilo LDME dry hopped 30g fuggles.
> Smooth, rich and black like swimming in a warm rolling ocean with Jamaican mammas, surprisingly not too bitter, lovely whack of hops...
> Four months old and wipes the floor with Guinness. Currently wiping the floor with me :icon_chickcheers: . I should brew this one again for Easter.
> 
> View attachment 23682



looks amazing and at 9% would be interesting does it taste like an imperial stout?


----------



## Brewer_010

Cataract Ale - an extract brew with caraaroma and caraamber, chinook and cascade. Yummy, nicely balanced malty and hoppy beer. I think this is one of my most balanced beers, and IMO more appealing than the half a case of LCPA I have in my fridge atm  (which I bought for the pint bottles)


----------



## roger mellie

Kegged the Galaxy Summer Ale variant of Rosscos Nelson Sauvin - simple stuff.

A few piccies

Out with the filter





Looking good straight out of the filter





A few Bubbles added (humping dogs in the background - happens every time I get the camera out)




Dalmatians - spotty, neurotic messes.




7 days grain to brain

Stunning initial aroma of Passionfruit. Now I get to leave it for 4 weeks while I go to Brisvegas, Melbourne and Korea. I hate my job.

Beers

RM


----------



## browndog

Seven days G2B hey, I imagine the passionfruit was impressive. Well done RM.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Guest Lurker

roger mellie said:


> Kegged the Galaxy Summer Ale variant of Rosscos Nelson Sauvin - simple stuff.
> 
> A few piccies
> 
> 
> RM



Nice looking beers Jason, and the dogs look happy and healthy as well.


----------



## roger mellie

browndog said:


> Seven days G2B hey, I imagine the passionfruit was impressive. Well done RM.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Yep - it doesnt get easier IMHO

4 KGS MO
500gms Wheat

64 Degrees

90 gms of a single hop to your desired IBU

90 minute boil

7 days

5% ABV

Gets better with age - no question - but this beer passes as a fruity, fresh Summer Ale. 

I love this hobby again.

RM


----------



## quantocks

My new Nonics, these things are unbelievable. The glasses from the pub have nothing over these, this thing holds a nice tight head the whole way down the beer.

oh and this is just a basic Coopers Aussie Pale with BE2, just while my Yorkie is brewing still.


----------



## kenlock

First attempt at a wheat beer, which I call 'Out Wit'. Must say I'm very pleased with the result but will aim for a little more body next time. 

It is light, delicious, and refreshing. Perfect for summer! It has wheat flavour, malt sweetness, and a very bright and fresh hop aroma (all Hallertauer). Not at all heavy or cloying.

Served in new glasses (360ml) I got in the Myer sale for $10. Helped over come the disappoint of the Victoria Basement debacle.


----------



## therook

Jeez, I'm enjoying this beer.....sensational

Belgian PaLe Ale




Rook


----------



## Tony

Needed something fermented fast for the keg so what better to do when you have 1098 running hot.......... a Bitter!

Was suposed to 1.046 but got 90% efficiency and 1.052 so its more of an ESB.

Keg hopped it with 20g of EKG tied onto the keg spear in a nylon bag.

VEry nice i must say. IT was about 10 days grain to brain. 7 days to ferment out, 1 day racked/chilling/clearing, then filtered and 2 days to carb up.

Not bad in a pint with lunch while im on hols i must say.

cheers


----------



## devo

therook said:


> Jeez, I'm enjoying this beer.....sensational
> 
> Belgian PaLe Ale
> 
> View attachment 23832
> 
> 
> Rook



That's looking the goods rook.


----------



## buttersd70

Butters has come out of his comfor zone...
Butters has brewed an _American _beer.....quel horreur.
Butters has brewed a beer well over 4%...
Butters has hopped his beer to 30 IBU
Butters has drunk enough of his beer this afternoon, that for some strange reason he insists on referring to himself in the third person.... :lol: 

AAA, 1045/1012 30ibu.
View attachment 23864


edit; not fully bright yet, just went into the keg this afternoon.


----------



## Gavo

buttersd70 said:


> Butters has come out of his comfor zone...
> Butters has brewed an _American _beer.....quel horreur.
> Butters has brewed a beer well over 4%...
> Butters has hopped his beer to 30 IBU
> Butters has drunk enough of his beer this afternoon, that for some strange reason he insists on referring to himself in the third person.... :lol:
> 
> AAA, 1045/1012 30ibu.


Gavo says.
Good to see butters getting over the 20 IBU limit and over the 4% limit. Just steady on with those Butters. :lol: 

Cheers
Gavo

Edit: Gavo asks, Has Butters got the shivers yet?


----------



## Bribie G

Yet another variation on my good old partial lagerale - Coopers lager plus a 1kg partial, dex, hop additions and Nottingham ale yeast. This one with BB Galaxy malt, cold conditioned for a fortnight. love the colour. Next one is going to be with leftover Maris Otter (wort currently cubed) and should be interesting to say the least.





Edit: Butters, you have crossed the Pennines  , does this mean that the War of the Roses has now been put behind ?


----------



## Muggus

Very rarely do I get something worth posting on this thread, but I found this beer a real standout.


Blueberry Hefeweizen.
Very small batch with around 1kg per 7L.
Made to mistake of bottling it with priming sugar after sitting on the fruit for 2 weeks. Most of the bottles i've popped open to date have been serious gushes, luckily this one was much more subdued. (after almost 2 years in the bottle!)
The odd thing is this beer has started to take on some Belgian 'funk'. On the nose this smells more like a gueuze than anything else...somewhat yoghurty. 
Carbonation is quite smooth yet lively, and blueberries are a mere afterthought, though I do get a good hit of that tannic quality that's normally associated with blueberries.
Seems a suitable beverage for a bloke about to take a lambic journey anyway...


----------



## KHB

buttersd70 said:


> Butters has come out of his comfor zone...
> Butters has brewed an _American _beer.....quel horreur.
> Butters has brewed a beer well over 4%...
> Butters has hopped his beer to 30 IBU
> Butters has drunk enough of his beer this afternoon, that for some strange reason he insists on referring to himself in the third person.... :lol:
> 
> AAA, 1045/1012 30ibu.
> View attachment 23864
> 
> 
> edit; not fully bright yet, just went into the keg this afternoon.




Is butters feeling well??


----------



## buttersd70

gavo said:


> Edit: Gavo asks, Has Butters got the shivers yet?



Curled in a corner DT-ing as we speak. :lol: 



BribieG said:


> Edit: Butters, you have crossed the Pennines  , does this mean that the War of the Roses has now been put behind ?



Never! Just because my family didn't even migrate south of the Tweed untill 250 years after said occurence, is no excuse to forgive this historical slight which has no impact on the modern day!


----------



## winkle

Latest batch of Summer Ale.
Bloody nice on a hot humid night (clearer than it looks on the photo).
View attachment 23968

Goes down way too fast. B)


----------



## quantocks

Yorkshire Bitter. Used liquid malt, S04. why the hell is it so dark? the picture makes it look a little darker than it is, but it is still pretty dark brownish.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

This beer:

4.50 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60%] (60 min) Hops 22.0 IBU 
19.00 gm Fuggles [4.30%] (60 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
20.00 gm East Kent Goldings [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile


Measured Original Gravity: 1.043 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 % 
Bitterness: 35.0 IBU 
Est Color: 8.7 EBC


----------



## Tony

Cawwww its a bit early TDA. Your making me thirsty 

looks great!

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63

TDA Get that Fawcett's goodness into a PhAT. :icon_drool2:

First attempt at a Dubbel after all these years. It's coloured with dark candi syrup. Beer is nice but still not quite what I'm aiming for. Was also a good excuse to use my snazzy new Thistle glass.  

Half the Dubbel

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.75
Anticipated OG: 1.071 Plato: 17.21
Anticipated EBC: 43.8
Anticipated IBU: 22.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
32.3 2.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
25.8 2.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
25.8 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31
10.3 0.80 kg. Dark Candi Syrup Belgium 1.042 180
3.9 0.30 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
1.9 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 18.2 60 min.
25.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 4.0 15 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale




Warren -


----------



## Steve

Lovely glass!

BB Pale and BB Ale I thought, and was told they were the same thing Warren?

Steve


----------



## warrenlw63

Haha a common mistake Steve... BB Pale is a Pilsner malt.  

Warren -


----------



## Steve

warrenlw63 said:


> Haha a common mistake Steve... BB Pale is a Pilsner malt.
> 
> Warren -



So whats BB Galaxy?


----------



## Tony

AFAIK.... Galaxy is pils malt also but is guaranteed to have a higher....... ahhh i cant spell it..... dialastic??? power to convert lots of non malt crap you may put in the beer like corn or Rice ect.

Thats all.

cheers

Edit..... said wheat instaid of rice


----------



## Jye

Steve said:


> So whats BB Galaxy?



BB pale is packaged as galaxy if it is above a certain DP.

edit - What Tony said.


----------



## Steve

Jye said:


> BB pale is packaged as galaxy if it is above a certain DP.
> 
> edit - What Tony said.



Whats DP Jye? And if its a higher DP than Galaxy (to make it pale) it isnt more than Ale?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hargie

...diastatic power...enzimatic power....ability to convert starch to sugars....


----------



## Steve

Hargie said:


> ...diastatic power...enzimatic power....ability to convert starch to sugars....




cheers couger
Steve


----------



## InCider

A recipe from Baa Bra

"Lambs to the slaughter wheat"


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> A recipe from Baa Bra
> 
> "Lambs to the slaughter wheat"



And if my reputation was not already shot,Baa Bra had blown down near the road in that condition.
I am sure the people driving past were amused.


----------



## bconnery

InCider said:


> A recipe from Baa Bra
> 
> "Lambs to the slaughter wheat"




What's in the glass isn't rhyming slang Incider


----------



## devo

my czech pilsner using the wyeast urquell 2000 which I'd have to say is my fav strain when doing this style.




Extremely happy with how this has turned out. BTW the haze is from the frosty cold glass rather than the beer itself.


----------



## Katherine

devo said:


> my czech pilsner using the wyeast urquell 2000 which I'd have to say is my fav strain when doing this style.
> 
> View attachment 24105
> 
> 
> Extremely happy with how this has turned out. BTW the haze is from the frosty cold glass rather than the beer itself.



one day I will I will brew a beer like that! yum


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> TDA Get that Fawcett's goodness into a PhAT. :icon_drool2:
> 
> First attempt at a Dubbel after all these years. It's coloured with dark candi syrup. Beer is nice but still not quite what I'm aiming for. Was also a good excuse to use my snazzy new Thistle glass.
> 
> Half the Dubbel
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
> Total Grain (kg): 7.75
> Anticipated OG: 1.071 Plato: 17.21
> Anticipated EBC: 43.8
> Anticipated IBU: 22.2
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
> Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 32.3 2.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
> 25.8 2.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
> 25.8 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31
> 10.3 0.80 kg. Dark Candi Syrup Belgium 1.042 180
> 3.9 0.30 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
> 1.9 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 18.2 60 min.
> 25.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 4.0 15 min.
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> Wyeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren -



Your a hard man on yourself Wazza, if you dont like it you can send more than one bottle to me next time as this was a glorious beer

Rook


----------



## Cracka

devo said:


> my czech pilsner using the wyeast urquell 2000 which I'd have to say is my fav strain when doing this style.
> 
> View attachment 24105
> 
> 
> Extremely happy with how this has turned out. BTW the haze is from the frosty cold glass rather than the beer itself.




Thanks Devo.

Just what I needed to wash down Incider's post :blink:


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Your a hard man on yourself Wazza, if you dont like it you can send more than one bottle to me next time as this was a glorious beer
> 
> Rook



RookMcChook

Not saying it's actually bad to the point I wouldn't drink it. Just not what I was expecting it to be unfortunately.  I guess the beauty of making our own means I can have another crack. Probably all I'd change would be a little more crystal malt (maybe) and a different (fruiter) yeast strain. Bugger me that means I'm going to have to keep better notes. :lol: 

Devo!! Stop showing those pics. Fine thing to do to a bloke on an AFD. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This beer:
> 
> 4.50 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 %
> 40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60%] (60 min) Hops 22.0 IBU
> 19.00 gm Fuggles [4.30%] (60 min) Hops 9.8 IBU
> 20.00 gm East Kent Goldings [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU
> 20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> 
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
> Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
> Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 %
> Bitterness: 35.0 IBU
> Est Color: 8.7 EBC




Doing a double batch of this tomorrow (cheeky flex to get a 4 day weekend) with a small choc addition to get the colour up a bit. Finally going to find out how good this floor malted stuff is for myself.....

Have 1187 and 1275 yeast cakes so will let them go head to head.


----------



## devo

Katie said:


> one day I will I will brew a beer like that! yum



cheers katie, it's taken me a few years to get it to a level that I find acceptable.


----------



## devo

warrenlw63 said:


> Devo!! Stop showing those pics. Fine thing to do to a bloke on an AFD. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Warren -



You better hurry up and get around to my garage for that tasting we quasi arranged last year. it's running out fast.


----------



## rough60

This Mild was a bit of an experiment, try and squash a double (44L) batch into a 17L cube.
It worked ok, but efficiency was only 68% so at 3.2% alc it's a bit lower than I was aiming at.
It's at the bottom of the Mild range for gravity and EBC and at the top for IBU, drinks pretty good on these warm days.

Grain bill was mostly using up scraps, hence the pils malt:
50% JW Pils
40% JW Ale
10% dark crystal/cara-pils/choc

Newport @ 40 mins
Styrian @ 10 mins


----------



## devo

I've been ignoring my attempt at an Amber lager I did back in August 08 and have to say it's much better now than then. I kinda over hopped it but time has help back it off a touch.


----------



## winkle

A few of the guys at the Batz PU on the weekend got to try a bottled version of the latest incarnation of an Acerola Ale. This one had some Munich 1 added to the bill (as suggested by some at the QABC).
The result is slightly sweet, but tart and dry at the same time, after 6 weeks the aroma is big but restrained - bloody nice on a muggy nite.
View attachment 24133

(left it long enough to clear Screwy  )


----------



## devo

winkle said:


> A few of the guys at the Batz PU on the weekend got to try a bottled version of the latest incarnation of an Acerola Ale. This one had some Munich 1 added to the bill (as suggested by some at the QABC).
> The result is slightly sweet, but tart and dry at the same time, after 6 weeks the aroma is big but restrained - bloody nice on a muggy nite.
> View attachment 24133
> 
> (left it long enough to clear Screwy  )



Looks great.... I'd have say that since using munich 1 in my pale ales I've noticed a marked improvement.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Weather is just right for a wheat beer....
5 1/2 days mash to keg + 3 days in the keg.
Interrupted the gassing to take a sample, too impatient....that's ok with a wheat beer 

First 0.5 litre in the bucket.
2nd with a level of yeast I can live with in a wheat beer 




1.052
50% Wey. Pils
44% JW Wheat Malt
6% Torrefied Wheat (ran out of wheat malt.....you can tell I don't do many wheat beers  )
Acid malt to suit
Mt Hood to 16 IBU
WB-06

3rd with dinner, better stop 

Pete


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> A few of the guys at the Batz PU on the weekend got to try a bottled version of the latest incarnation of an Acerola Ale. This one had some Munich 1 added to the bill (as suggested by some at the QABC).
> The result is slightly sweet, but tart and dry at the same time, after 6 weeks the aroma is big but restrained - bloody nice on a muggy nite.
> View attachment 24133
> 
> (left it long enough to clear Screwy  )




I think I can imagine what that tastes like, looks great Perry!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Screwtop said:


> I think I can imagine what that tastes like, looks great Perry!



T'was quite nice indeed Screwy, and I learn't a thing or two as well thanks Winkle, I'd never heard of Acerola before, very interesting.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop

AndrewQLD said:


> I'd never heard of Acerola before, very interesting.
> 
> Andrew




Have never seen Perry with a cold, must be all that vitamin C laced beer :lol:


----------



## winkle

No cold today, but a bit weary at work - its far too drinkable <_<


----------



## Thirsty Boy

My Teacher Pale Ale - its current version is an English Bitter.

Very happy with the latest tweaks. Spicy lemony hops and a hint of toffee and toast. Only 4% but plenty of flavour and mouthfeel. This ones a keeper

Brewed on the 10th, pitched yeast on the 11th & just filtered and kegged tonight (2:00am) in time for the party I promised it for.... Hopefully no green flavours (I am bad at picking them up)


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> my czech pilsner using the wyeast urquell 2000 which I'd have to say is my fav strain when doing this style.
> 
> View attachment 24105
> 
> 
> Extremely happy with how this has turned out. BTW the haze is from the frosty cold glass rather than the beer itself.




Couldn't help meeself.  I can now say without doubt it tastes even better than it looks. :wub: 

Stunningly-balanced drop Mr. Devo!  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete

My contribution to our great *Australia Day*



tradition is this great Aussie Ale. :super: 

Please note the lack of sediment & utter clarity of the wort. 
With no chill haze evident & an efficiency of 99.9% one could be forgiven for thinking that I filter (And envy my mash & hop regime  ), which I steadfastly refuse to do.
This is a definite clone (+ improvement) of one  the best of our country's megaswill beers.
Long Live Oz & Happy Australia Day tomorrow fellas
.



:beer: TP

PS --- Please keep your eyes on the mexican in the background trying to take over. :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

With the funny stuff over & done with here is my latest Roggenweizen using a third generation 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen yeast.
Very tasty I must say but I admit that the great banana & clove characteristics that were such a prominent feature in generation 1 seem to have dissipated somewhat (Especially the banana) in this generation 3 even though the recipe is (More or less) the same as is the fermentation temp (20 deg c).
My imagination?
My starters have always been the same size as well. What to do about the absence of the above?
Perhaps just upping the fermentation temp to 22 deg c will do the trick?

Anyone else noticed the esters\characteristics of their yeasts fading over the generations???? Just curious.

TP :beer:


----------



## newguy

TidalPete said:


> Anyone else noticed the esters\characteristics of their yeasts fading over the generations???? Just curious.



3068 is notorious for it. The less yeast you pitch, and the less you oxygenate your wort, the more banana esters you get. I reuse my yeast cake for another 2 batches after the initial pitch and the 2nd has a low banana component and the 3rd has none. The next time I use it I think I'm going to pour out almost all of the cake between pitches to see if more banana comes through.


----------



## devo

Here is a Saison warren passed onto me while he popped over to sample my czech pils. 




The picture doesn't even come close to describing how good this beer was to drink....I still have a chubby over it. :super:


----------



## KHB

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 24252
> 
> 
> With the funny stuff over & done with here is my latest Roggenweizen using a third generation 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen yeast.
> Very tasty I must say but I admit that the great banana & clove characteristics that were such a prominent feature in generation 1 seem to have dissipated somewhat (Especially the banana) in this generation 3 even though the recipe is (More or less) the same as is the fermentation temp (20 deg c).
> My imagination?
> My starters have always been the same size as well. What to do about the absence of the above?
> Perhaps just upping the fermentation temp to 22 deg c will do the trick?
> 
> Anyone else noticed the esters\characteristics of their yeasts fading over the generations???? Just curious.
> 
> TP :beer:





Hey tidal pete looke great.

Any chance of a recipie??

Cheers KHB


----------



## Tony

TP......... with regards to the 3068........ i have found the same thing.

I have almost come to the conclusion that its a one off pitching yeast.

I have one in the fridge and am thinking of splitting it in half from the smack pack and using it forst gen twice.

One weizen and one roggen!

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

KHB said:


> Hey tidal pete looke great.
> 
> Any chance of a recipie??
> 
> Cheers KHB



No worries KHB,

Not really a Rogger as such with only 0.88 Kg of wheat but tastes pretty good all the same. :icon_cheers: Don't ask me why I added that Carafa because I forget.  
Supposed to be consumed fresh but this is one of the last bottles & a quick roll on the table soon got the yeast into suspension again.
From newguy's earlier post I plan to get another pack of 3068 ASAP.


09-03-2008 Old Fart Roggenbier

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Wednesday September 03, 2008
Head Brewer: TidalPete
Asst Brewer: Mrs Sharkbait
Recipe: Old Fart Roggenbier

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 31.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.24
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.83
Anticipated EBC: 33.6
Anticipated IBU: 20.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.32
Actual FG: 1.011 Plato: 2.81

Alc by Weight: 3.55 by Volume: 4.54 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 75.1 RDF 62.4 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 91 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 47.64
Actual Points From Mash: 48.03


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 317.42 31
24.8 1.30 kg. Cryer Galaxy Malt Australia 317.42 4
24.8 1.30 kg. Weyermann Rye Germany 317.42 8
16.8 0.88 kg. Cryer Wheat Malt Australia 317.42 2
3.4 0.18 kg. Bairds light Crystal Scotland 225.54 38
3.4 0.18 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 309.07 93
1.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 300.71 1479

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Southern Cross Pellet 13.00 15.6 60 min.
18.00 g. Southern Cross Pellet 13.00 4.7 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.05 Tsp Sodium Met Other 90 Min.(mash) 
1.00 Tsp Table Salt Spice 90 Min.(boil) 
1.00 Tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast WB-06 SafAle West Euro Wheat 


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: All Wheaties

Total Grain Kg: 5.24
Total Water Qts: 17.98 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 17.01 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 21 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash-in 5 5 35 35 Infuse 37 17.01 3.25
Ferula-Acid 5 20 42 42 Direct --- ------- ----
Protein 6 20 56 56 Direct --- ------- ----
Saccharification 5 30 63 63 Direct --- ------- ----
Glyco-Protein 5 30 72 72 Direct --- ------- ----
Mashout 3 10 78 78 Direct ---  ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 17.98 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 17.01 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 20.51 - After Additional Infusions

TP :beer:


----------



## white.grant

My weizenbock which is now pretty delicious (if not a little blurry) after a couple months cellaring




As it happens TP I used a third gen 3068 on this and it does tend to get more subtle as you go. 

cheers

grant


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> TP......... with regards to the 3068........ i have found the same thing.
> 
> I have almost come to the conclusion that its a one off pitching yeast.
> 
> I have one in the fridge and am thinking of splitting it in half from the smack pack and using it forst gen twice.
> 
> One weizen and one roggen!
> 
> cheers



Hey Tony,

Just saw your post as I posted the above.
That is a generation 3 that I farmed from a on-going generation 1 starter given to me from another brewer & I tend to agree with you & newguy as per using generation 1 exclusively.
Will split my next Wyeast 3068 into 10 tubes which should last a while.  

TP :beer:

Edit --- just saw your post Grant. :icon_cheers:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Couldn't help meeself.  I can now say without doubt it tastes even better than it looks. :wub:
> 
> Stunningly-balanced drop Mr. Devo!
> 
> Warren -






devo said:


> Here is a Saison warren passed onto me while he popped over to sample my czech pils.
> 
> View attachment 24304
> 
> 
> The picture doesn't even come close to describing how good this beer was to drink....I still have a chubby over it. :super:



Oi! Go get yourselves a room or something! 
Bloody Victorians! LOL!

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Oi! Go get yourselves a room or something!
> Bloody Victorians! LOL!
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Beer Love In.  

Glad ya liked it Devo. Thanks for the kind words.  

Warren -


----------



## devo

haha a few drinks and I'm anyone's :wacko:


----------



## Tony

we call them mexicans here in NSW TDA :lol:


----------



## devo

Jalapeno ale anyone


----------



## buttersd70

on the left...amber ale, 15minutes after going into the keg. Hasn't fully dropped bright yet, but it was rushed into the keg. FG was only achieved 3 days before kegging.

on the right...Commercial JS Amber ale. I'd never even actually tried this untill the morning this picture was taken, so mine is by no means meant to be a clone....but I know which one I prefer.  

Guys that were at the last AMB meet might recognise it...this is the one with simcoe/cascade I had samples of at the last meeting. This shot was on brewday for v3, which is a hybrid of the simcoe/cascade one and the bramling cross version. A combined effort with Muckey.
View attachment 24330


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> My weizenbock which is now pretty delicious (if not a little blurry) after a couple months cellaring
> 
> View attachment 24305
> 
> 
> As it happens TP I used a third gen 3068 on this and it does tend to get more subtle as you go.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant


Had the pleasure of recently cracking open a bottle of your weizenbock Grant!

Very smooth, big rich body. Plenty of brown sugar and spice on the body, some dried fruit towards the finish. Impressive stuff!


----------



## white.grant

Thanks Muggus  .

I really should be writing an essay tonight, but wanted to try my version of MikeM108's Big Bang APA. Tastes so good I took a picture!

Great recipe Mike  .

cheers

grant


----------



## devo

It's 8:10pm in Melb and still 41c so I'm glad I still have a few of these left in the keg. Running low so I may need to petition the UN to send through some aid ASAP


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

devo said:


> It's 8:10pm in Melb and still 41c so I'm glad I still have a few of these left in the keg. Running low so I may need to petition the UN to send through some aid ASAP
> 
> View attachment 24368



I would have called into your joint last night devo if I had known there was still some of that left :icon_drool2: 

If that is the pils then it has received high praise from one of Pascoe Vale's Master Brewers  

C&B
TDA


----------



## devo

Indeed it is TDA, I think I will polish it off tonight. unfortunately 3 other kegs finished last night as well but fortunately I still have another full one of APA ready to go.


----------



## bindi

Belgian Dark It is.
Sitting with the chilies, I let it warm up a little, it is sooo nice.

Edit: Another photo of this "Bliss Piss".


----------



## bulp

I'll see your Bliss Piss and raise you a Fly blown belgian Bindi :icon_chickcheers: 

(by the way any chance for a recipe, that looks deadly)




Its a lot clearer than the photo suggests.


----------



## bindi

bulp said:


> I'll see your Bliss Piss and raise you a Fly blown belgian Bindi :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> (by the way any chance for a recipe)
> 
> View attachment 24420
> 
> 
> Its a lot clearer than the photo suggests.




Looks good, Do you have Beersmith? If so PM me your email and I will send you a couple I like.


----------



## bulp

bindi said:


> Looks good, Do you have Beersmith? If so PM me your email and I will send you a couple I like.




Done and Done your a legend mate cheers. :beerbang:


----------



## Jye

Ill keep the trend going, a Saison secondaryed with Brett. Every mouthful reminds me of Orval :icon_drool2: 

Looks great Bindi, why dont you post the recipe? or is a secret


----------



## warrenlw63

Devo's Golden Ale. :icon_drool2: Lotsa lovely citrusy stuff. Going on here... What a way to watch a sunset that doesn't fry eggs. Top quaffer Devo. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi

bulp said:


> Done and Done your a legend mate cheers. :beerbang:




Done also, sent 4.

This is one.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

bindi said:


> Done also, sent 4.
> 
> This is one.



Awesome looking breakfast there bindi :icon_drool2: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

The Drunk Arab's Kiwi hopped Pilsner... This is one awesome hoooooppppyyy drop :icon_drunk: Thanks TDA.


----------



## warrenlw63

The Rook's Belgian Pale Ale. Some nice, spicy fruit in this one. Another beauty thanks Rook. :icon_cheers: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> The Drunk Arab's Kiwi hopped Pilsner... This is one awesome hoooooppppyyy drop :icon_drunk: Thanks TDA.



No worries there Warren.
Looks better in your glass :lol: !

Had a few of those to beat the heat yesterday :icon_cheers: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> The Rook's Belgian Pale Ale. Some nice, spicy fruit in this one. Another beauty thanks Rook. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Warren -




Thanks Wazza, glad you liked it

Rook


----------



## eamonnfoley

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I would have called into your joint last night devo if I had known there was still some of that left :icon_drool2:
> 
> If that is the pils then it has received high praise from one of Pascoe Vale's Master Brewers
> 
> C&B
> TDA




That looks very much how they present a Budvar or a Pilsner Urquell on draught in the Czech Republic. Oh the memories - nice work, looks fantastic.


----------



## warrenlw63

No problems chaps. Think I'll just let you three do all my brewing for me now. Works for me. 

Finally an 8 year old Craphaus barleywine. Bit past it's best now. Thought I'd pull one out anyway. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## cliffo

warrenlw63 said:


> The Drunk Arab's Kiwi hopped Pilsner... This is one awesome hoooooppppyyy drop :icon_drunk: Thanks TDA.



Is there a recipe for that floating around on this site?

It looks fantastic.

cliffo


----------



## drsmurto

Was lucky enough to sample TDA's pilsner as well. 

Much nicer than my pilsners, subtle on hops it aint!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

cliffo, I based the hopping on a pils that I tasted made by Boiler Boy. 
The grain bill and yeast selection were different to his but I reckon the hops make this beer.
Oh, and I used rainwater for this.

Cheers Dr S, the keg is close to empty  !

Recipe here:

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/10/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 97.0 % 
0.15 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
12.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (30 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
30.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (20 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Bitterness: 35.2 IBU 
Est Color: 8.4 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## cliffo

Cheers TDA.

Much appreciated.


----------



## warrenlw63

This one gets an honourable mention in dispatches. TDA's Owd Roger clone. Some lovely dried fruit and marzipan flavours, topped off with a moreish toffee/crystal finish. :icon_drunk: 

Excuse the average phone pic. Was late and my eyeballs were starting to hang out my head from a longneck of such intense alcohol. My brain hurts finestyle this morning. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW

Chocolate oatmeal stout.
Not too roasty and the chocolate comes through a treat.


----------



## ozpowell

American Pale Ale (SNPA Clone)




Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.15 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Maris Otter (Hugh Baird) (2.6 SRM) Grain 94.55 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Medium (Hugh Baird's) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.64 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Dark (Hugh Baird's) (130.0 SRM) Grain 1.82 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (90 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
11.00 gm Magnum [12.50 %] (90 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp  5.2 Stabilizer (Buffer) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) [StYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.35 L of water at 77.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 95.0 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Aerate wort with aeration stone for 20mins.


----------



## winkle

When you've got a real thirst, after a hard days sweating over a brew kettle,
there's just one answer-
'Galaxian APA'.


----------



## rough60

NS summer ale:


pale malt
wheat malt
dark crystal
super alpha
Dsaaz
nelson sauvin


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Denny Con's Rye IIPA - 100+ IBU, malty, spicy from the rye, slightly fruity from the american ale II yeast, a little sweetness upfront but then it dries out and finishes with strong smooth bitterness. OG 1.071 FG 1.014 7.6% abv and dangerously drinkable. It is pretty much lethal falling down juice.

One of the few beers I have so far made that I am truly happy with.

Thirsty


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> When you've got a real thirst, after a hard days sweating over a brew kettle,
> there's just one answer-
> 'Galaxian APA'.
> View attachment 24597



I've just this minute finished my brewday too Perry --- Hurrah! :super: 
Looks like you filter's broken down again mate?  
Wouldn't mind trying out a couple of those anyway as your beers always seem to turn out well. ---- TidalPete now turns off the sucking-up machine :lol:.

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

RobW said:


> Chocolate oatmeal stout.
> Not too roasty and the chocolate comes through a treat.
> 
> View attachment 24542



Nice colour coming through the base of the glass there. Got a recipe for that one Rob.

Cheers Brad


----------



## RobW

G'day Brad

More or less:

70% Ale
5% Chocolate
5% Brown
5% Roast Barley
5% Medium Crystal
10% Oats

EK Goldings to 35 IBU
Nottingham yeast at 20C

You could use more roast if that's your thing but I prefer it a little subtler

Cheers

Rob


----------



## yardy

Thirsty Boy said:


> Denny Con's Rye IIPA - 100+ IBU, malty, spicy from the rye, slightly fruity from the american ale II yeast, a little sweetness upfront but then it dries out and finishes with strong smooth bitterness. OG 1.071 FG 1.014 7.6% abv and dangerously drinkable. It is pretty much lethal falling down juice.
> 
> One of the few beers I have so far made that I am truly happy with.
> 
> Thirsty
> 
> View attachment 24599



sounds nice TB, was that a wyeast or danstar ?

i'm pretty happy with the danstar 05 in my latest which is an IPA, down from 1060 to 1010 from last sunday, not sure if i should keg it tomorrow or let it clean it up a little for a few more days.

cheers


----------



## Doc

warrenlw63 said:


> Was also a good excuse to use my snazzy new Thistle glass.



Where did you get the glass ?
Only ones I've found in Oz you have to buy by the dozen 

Doc


----------



## Screwtop

MattC's Nelson Sauvin Ale, very nice beer Matt, and very sessionable, wish I had some more  

A little chill haze, after it had warmed up it was clear as. Was at it's best at about 11C

Well done Matt


Screwy


----------



## white.grant

Awful photo of my brown ale, very yummy though






And would happily share in a dozen thistle glasses Doc.

cheers

Grant


----------



## Muggus

My partial Munich Dunkel


Probably a bit paler than I wanted, probably need to up the munich next time around. 
Pretty happy with it otherwise. Nice light-bodied dark lager, goes down a treat on a hot day.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

yardy said:


> sounds nice TB, was that a wyeast or danstar ?
> 
> i'm pretty happy with the danstar 05 in my latest which is an IPA, down from 1060 to 1010 from last sunday, not sure if i should keg it tomorrow or let it clean it up a little for a few more days.
> 
> cheers



was Wyeast 1272 American Ale II - 2L stirred starter from about 50-75ml of washed slurry that had been in the fridge for a few months - got a couple of points over its top rated attenuation. I used a rising temperature ferment to make sure it dried out as much as possible. 18 at the start rising slowly to 21 during the last third of fermentation


----------



## bulp

Bindis Red Malty Bliss Piss, oh boy this beer is making me blush, Lots of dark fruits and warming alcohol mmmmmm alcohol, Thanks for the recipe Bindi :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

Mahaffeys Eireish Red


----------



## yardy

American IPA but it was made with floor malted marris otter so it's a bit of a cross between the US & UK, hence the name..

The Septic Pom

comes in at a shade over 7%












Cheers
Yard


----------



## bindi

bulp said:


> Bindis Red Malty Bliss Piss, oh boy this beer is making me blush, Lots of dark fruits and warming alcohol mmmmmm alcohol, Thanks for the recipe Bindi :icon_drunk:
> View attachment 24725




Deleted my "socially confused" post  you have done a great job there.
Well done.


----------



## bulp

bindi said:


> Deleted my "socially confused" post  you have done a great job there.
> Well done.



Looking forward to having a crack at the other recipes mate this one was a cracker, can't wait till beer o clock and then i can get all socially confused :lol:


----------



## Batz

Instead of my nomal 80/- Scottish I did a 30/-
This is a nice drinking beer.





Batz


----------



## bindi

I love the background also, how many of those blow torches do you have Batz?


----------



## raven19

Enjoying my virgin AG beer from the keg tonight, Dr Smurto's Golden Ale.

No chilled, still has great bitterness but not over the top for me at all.

Lovely bitterness, very gnaw-ish! I dare say I shall polish a few of these off tonight.

Mark we need to catch up now to discuss this baby! Great recipe. Can recommend it to all.

Beers!


----------



## TidalPete

My latest attempt at a Westmalle Clone & my most successful yet.




TP


----------



## yardy

kegged the Irish Red yesty






not too shabby :icon_drool2: 

cheers
yard


----------



## Bribie G

My fourth and latest incarnation of Pilsen Ale a la Notto - I've now more or less stabilised the recipe and have renamed it Bribie Bitter, as it's aimed at being a Melbourne Bitter clone.

This one is a bit heavy on the POR for bittering and bugger me dead it's got a definite VB twang in the back of the tongue, so I'll ease off a bit for the next one as I'm not really heading in that direction. Also I'm getting that slight wet dog malt characteristic that I can always taste in XXXX on tap and recently in a couple of VBs that I drank just for a taste test. I put that down to the galaxy malt maybe.
Slight chill haze, have been a bit slack stirring the polyclar for 20 mins, thinking of getting a little milkshake mixer from Sams Warehouse.Cheap.





Maybe I should stop posting this series because Fosters are going to have to kill me. B)


----------



## bradsbrew

Heres a pic of my Bitter Pom in Oz. Tastes more like a flavoursome aussie bitter though.
Well I would have put in a pic some times i can browse some times it aint there. :angry:


----------



## bradsbrew

Here it is.


----------



## rough60

2 beers I got on tap at the moment, an american wheat, which was going down well in the warmth this arvo,


then the storm hit, the temp cooled down and the foreign extra stout came out.


----------



## Bribie G

My second AG Yorkshire Bitter, I went darker 'John Smiths' style this time.






Couldn't wait, it's nice and clear after a gelatine fine and needs more carbing, but Butters' pocket sparkler did the trick, by gum.


----------



## chappo1970

BribieG said:


> My second AG Yorkshire Bitter, I went darker 'John Smiths' style this time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 24941
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait, it's nice and clear after a gelatine fine and needs more carbing, but Butters' pocket sparkler did the trick, by gum.



Looks good Bribie but it's not knock off time yet? <_< 

Ok I need ask a dumb one! What was Butters' pocket sparkler trick?


----------



## buttersd70

Chappo said:


> Looks good Bribie but it's not knock off time yet? <_<
> 
> Ok I need ask a dumb one! What was Butters' pocket sparkler trick?



Low carbed beers (english style), use a syringe (the sort for giving medicine to infants) to pump the beer to knock the gas out of suspension and form a head....

Edit....and Michael....if your going to make Yorkshire Bitters, ffs get rid of that nancy Lancastrian glass.... :lol:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Chappo said:


> Looks good Bribie but it's not knock off time yet? <_<
> 
> Ok I need ask a dumb one! What was Butters' pocket sparkler trick?


 Which shall now be known as "The Butters Method" :lol: 

Nice looking beer btw Bribie. :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

The obligatory end of Summer Belgian Pale Ale.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> The obligatory end of Summer Belgian Pale Ale.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



PhATalicious! :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony

I made my LCBA clone again. Here is the result.

Its bloody fantastic!

cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> I made my LCBA clone again. Here is the result.
> 
> Its bloody fantastic!
> 
> cheers




Will take a pic tomorrow of my latest from your recipe Tony. Light tonight would not do it justice. 

Screwy


----------



## Muggus

Just cracking open the first bottle of my first official AG tonight


The Belgian Summer Blond
Hoppy sort of Belgian blonde/golden ale. 
Has a nice nose of passionfruit and citrus from Summer Saaz and Motueka, with some lingering ripe fruits and spice from the WLP500 yeast.
Ridiculously easy drinking for 7.1%abv. I might have to hide a few of these away so I don't drink them all too soon!


----------



## Tony

Screwtop said:


> Will take a pic tomorrow of my latest from your recipe Tony. Light tonight would not do it justice.
> 
> Screwy



Good one Screwy

Cant wait to see it.

That one was made with Munich II and carahell. Its got a sweeter malt presence from the carahell and ballances the hops well...... could have used another 5 IBU for the sweetess added by the carahell though. neded around 32 IBU i recon.

Hops are great........ big yet smooooooooooth

And its clear. I CC's it for a couple weeks and filtered it 2 days ago.

first glass was perfect.

cheers


----------



## Muggus

ISB Xmas Caseswap Braggot - Fermented with WLP500
Probably not fully carbed yet, but the clarity is fantastic as is the flavour. Reminds me of a Tripel, bold bodied with subtle fragrant honey complexities and phenols from the yeast. 
I'd be fooled if I didn't know any better.


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> Good one Screwy
> 
> Cant wait to see it.






Couldn't wait, best lighting I could find in the house tonight, a great beer Tony !!!


----------



## technocat

Well this is T/L's SNPA clone and a very nice drop.

View attachment 25028


----------



## TidalPete

My latest Scottish 80\- turned out as expected ---- Very tasty indeed. :icon_drool2: 




TP


----------



## schooey

Nice colour, Pete.. looks very tasty indeed.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> My latest Scottish 80\- turned out as expected ---- Very tasty indeed. :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 25031
> 
> 
> TP




Bad luck you didn't have a nice thistle glass to show it off Pete :lol: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Bad luck you didn't have a nice thistle glass to show it off Pete :lol: :lol:



:lol: It's coming! It's coming!

TP


----------



## mckenry

Here is another APA. Based on recipe below - although mine looks darker.
Three late hops by mfdes
I subbed Willamette for the Centenial and used Wyeast 1272 American Ale II

Also my American Honey Wheat, based loosely on this recipe;
Yankee Doodle by Loftboy
I used the Willamette as bittering and adjusted flameout willamette to 20g instead of 9g, no Centennial. Used US-05. Also 500g Honey into no chill cube.
My wife said "This is how beez neez should taste" Great when SWMBO enjoys the beer too  

American Honey Wheat on left - APA on right.


----------



## white.grant

My version of MikeM's big bang APA and my Mild. A study in contrasts....


----------



## winkle

Bloody hot night and football is on, time for a Hefe  




Might just have to down a few today as well.


----------



## NickB

My latest APA....

View attachment 25082


Full of Centennial and Cascade goodness.....(Centennial @ 60 and 20, Cascade at flameout.)

First beer brewed and chilled with my immersion chiller (I LOVE having a water tank!!!!)

Sorry about the photo quality...webcams don't do this beer justice!! Filtered and carbed last Monday, clear as a bell and pouring beautifully today 

Cheers

PS: Perry, that Hef looks bloody delicious....... I'm gonna have to brew another one sometime soon (so little time, so much to brew....!) - You heading to the Eagle Heights Brew Day next Sun? I'm gonna be there (Woot)!


----------



## yardy

winkle said:


> Bloody hot night and football is on, time for a Hefe
> 
> View attachment 25081
> 
> 
> Might just have to down a few today as well.



nice shot and nice looking beer as well B) 

cheers


----------



## yardy

the latest bargain from the good old garage sale, two bob for a guinness pint B) , bloody stoked, the Irish Red i had to supply...


----------



## Steve

BribieG

Please can you post or PM me your recipe for the Melbourne Bitter clone and your Yorkshire Bitter. Oh and yeah have to agree with Butters, that glass isnt very fitting. Please send it to me to re-cycle!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bribie G

Will PM. Went round to The Big Burper's place last week with two litres of the Yorkshire and two Boddies glasses and broke one on the way home :angry: I'll have to ring Ross and see if he has any more in stock, they were $7.50 each. Bugger. 

off topic: the next day I walked over the park to post a letter and there in the grass was a headmaster schooner glass ... we're about three blocks from the Bribie Island Hotel so someone was obviously having a swig on the way home. Gods smiling on me.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> PS: Perry, that Hef looks bloody delicious....... I'm gonna have to brew another one sometime soon (so little time, so much to brew....!) - You heading to the Eagle Heights Brew Day next Sun? I'm gonna be there (Woot)!



See if you can save me a bottle of the APA. The hefe is good, maybe a touch too good for a sunday nite <_< .
I'd love to be at the Eagle heights pissup brew day but I'll be doing a double batch on Sunday (after two days on the wallop) since I imagine permission will not be forth coming after all that. Have fun.


----------



## Bizier

Ladies and gentlemen...

I just cracked the last bottle of my first batch of beer ever. I would like to say it has aged well and it is a fine drop, but that simply isn't the case, it is as foul as the day I brewed it Fri May 23, 2008. Let this be concrete evidence that coopers instructions are only fit for stopping a table from wobbling.Here is to a future of beers much better than this.

See ya li'l cobber.


----------



## bozzy

2nd glass of my first batch. had one on friday n it was just barley drinkable. had quite a zing to it (not sure how to describe it. made the front of my tongue feel like i was licking sandpaper) its mellowed a lot and isnt to bad now. (its lost 90% of the zing and is drinkable). i look forward to seeing how it ages but mainly i want to see how my 2nd batch turns out. and my third......


----------



## TidalPete

bozzy said:


>



Nice looking beer bozzy.
Care to enlighten a computer retard how to get that black background & the light on the subject? Or is it a camera geek trick thingy?

TP


----------



## bozzy

dark room. flash on. taken from about half a meter away.


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> Nice looking beer bozzy.
> Care to enlighten a computer retard how to get that black background & the light on the subject? Or is it a camera geek trick thingy?
> 
> TP


I'll give you the lowdown, Pete. It's all about light ratios. The light (reflected off an object) from a flash source decreases exponentially as you move away from the source. So, if you place your subject close enough to the source to be illuminated, but far enough away from anything else then the light falloff from your source effectively makes your background dark. That of course is assuming that there is nothing else of sufficient intensity lighting up your background. With a strong enough flash (a studio strobe), and large enough distance between your background and your subject, you can overpower any other light source and still render the background black. A dark room certainly helps too. I have done this myself with a white background sufficiently far away and a studio strobe right up against the subject.

So, long story short: Over power any existing light by placing your light source as close to your subject as possible (and still looks good), and your subject as far from the background as you can. Even better if you can control your ambient light.


----------



## TidalPete

Cheers Bonj & bozzy. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## jlm

Slightly modified version of warren's slutty red.




There's some cara-red (as well as some other crystals and roasts) in that for anyone who has been following that caramalt/carared thread.

I hope that pic scales itself.....


----------



## Bribie G

love that Carared, I'll post a pic of my American Amber when it's in the glass.

My latest incarnation of Bribie Bitter (mini cube plus Coopers plus Dex plus Notto)
Nicest one yet, I'll try US-05 next as a tweak.




Edit: I'm taking six litres to Sully's brewday in 2 weeks and will get some peer reviews (BribieG escorted off premises by trained Rottweilers h34r: )


----------



## homekegger1

Here is the last glass of my LCPA clone. :angry: 




Cheers

HK


----------



## warrenlw63

Yorkie Summer Bitter. Excuse the haze. I'll blame the 20% Malted Wheat.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross

BribieG said:


> Will PM. Went round to The Big Burper's place last week with two litres of the Yorkshire and two Boddies glasses and broke one on the way home :angry: I'll have to ring Ross and see if he has any more in stock, they were $7.50 each. Bugger.
> 
> off topic: the next day I walked over the park to post a letter and there in the grass was a headmaster schooner glass ... we're about three blocks from the Bribie Island Hotel so someone was obviously having a swig on the way home. Gods smiling on me.




Bribie - Free replacement sat here for you mate....well not quite free....will cost you a bottle of Yorkshire :icon_drunk: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete

When you said that using dark wheats added another level of complexity to a Dunkelweizen you were right on the money Tony. :icon_cheers: 

My first Dark Wheat DunkelWeizen that included Weyermann Dark Wheat Malt, Weyermann Carawheat, & Weyermann Chocolate Wheat with 3068 Weihenstephan yeast.

Will definitely be doing this one again. :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## warrenlw63

TidalPete said:


> When you said that using dark wheats added another level of complexity to a Dunkelweizen you were right on the money Tony. :icon_cheers:
> 
> My first Dark Wheat DunkelWeizen that included Weyermann Dark Wheat Malt, Weyermann Carawheat, & Weyermann Chocolate Wheat with 3068 Weihenstephan yeast.
> 
> Will definitely be doing this one again. :icon_drool2:
> 
> TP
> View attachment 25326



Ye gods Pete! That looks dead sexy!  :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## newguy

My Scottish export. :icon_drool2: I don't brew this one enough.


----------



## warrenlw63

Effen Wasp APA... Broke with tradition for a lunch time pint. Had to pitch the yeast to my Irish Red Ale so I thinks... Why not? Down the garage may as well kill two birds with one stone.  

Warren -


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> When you said that using dark wheats added another level of complexity to a Dunkelweizen you were right on the money Tony. :icon_cheers:
> 
> My first Dark Wheat DunkelWeizen that included Weyermann Dark Wheat Malt, Weyermann Carawheat, & Weyermann Chocolate Wheat with 3068 Weihenstephan yeast.
> 
> Will definitely be doing this one again. :icon_drool2:
> 
> TP
> View attachment 25326




Nice looking beer old thing,bit much wheat for me,and nice looking glass as well.
I notice your showing off a few smick glasses of late :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Nice looking beer old thing,bit much wheat for me,and nice looking glass as well.
> I notice your showing off a few smick glasses of late :icon_cheers:
> 
> Batz



When we go to the German Club again we'll get a couple more 'smick' glasses like this one Batz.
I think you just might like this wheatie (?), but then again, that would be a world first.  

TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> When you said that using dark wheats added another level of complexity to a Dunkelweizen you were right on the money Tony. :icon_cheers:
> 
> My first Dark Wheat DunkelWeizen that included Weyermann Dark Wheat Malt, Weyermann Carawheat, & Weyermann Chocolate Wheat with 3068 Weihenstephan yeast.
> 
> Will definitely be doing this one again. :icon_drool2:
> 
> TP
> View attachment 25326



Sure looks purdy, Pete :icon_cheers:


----------



## matti

BEER!
My 1st POR and only JW base malt.

Just like VB :lol: 
only waaaay more bitter and some peach and plum. :huh:


----------



## Tony

warrenlw63 said:


> Excuse the haze. I'll blame the 20% Malted Wheat.
> 
> Warren -



Oh bullshit!




TidalPete said:


> When you said that using dark wheats added another level of complexity to a Dunkelweizen you were right on the money Tony. :icon_cheers:



:super: looks great mate.

My latest LCBA clone has pils, carapils, dark Wheat ans carahell in it. Its Awsome!

Love the dark wheat........... it can do no wrong.

I have a pack od 3068 in the fridge and going to do a 70% dark wheat, 30% pils weizen to have on tap. 

Should be nice.

I like to call it munich Wheat.

cheers


----------



## Mantis

This was my 3rd AG brew and I just made it up with the help of beersmith. Just finishing the last glass from the keg and its a looovley amber ale.
Its crystal clear and a deep amber colour.

4.00 kg JW Traditional Ale (6.0 EBC) Grain 74.07 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt Powells (8.0 EBC) Grain 18.52 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.85 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.10 %] (60 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
2gm Green chinook cones (10 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Coopers Pale Ale Yeast-Ale 

I threw my whole 8 cones of chinook from my hop harvest in for 10 min. 

Going to brew one the same tommorow but with all JW Trad ale for the base malt, as I'm out of Vienna

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> :super: looks great mate.



Thanks for that Tony :icon_cheers: Had to try out some dark wheat after your little effort.  
Just sitting here at the computer after a hard-fought Broncos win over the Cows. What a great two sides (Which is hardly surprising seeing they both come from Queensland) :beerbang: 

Anyway, am just sipping on my latest BPA whilst I wait for Benny's Dragons to (Hopefully) self-destruct.

TP


----------



## Tony

mte you just shatered me

I picked the cows in the tip amd still 15 min to go on the TV here

changed my tip from the broncos 10 min before the game

That will teach me to change and listen the the morons on the footy show wont it :angry: 

F#$K


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> mte you just shatered me
> 
> I picked the cows in the tip amd still 15 min to go on the TV here
> 
> changed my tip from the broncos 10 min before the game
> 
> That will teach me to change and listen the the morons on the footy show wont it :angry:
> 
> F#$K



Still 25 rounds to go Tony.  
This season starter between the Broncos & the Cowboys at *Lang Park *is always a great game. There was bugger-all between them so you were just unlucky mate.
Serves you right for not having Qld time. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Tony

Dragons to self destruct.......... storm win


----------



## winkle

Visiting teams should remember that Lang Park was once a cemetary  
C U tomorrow about mid-mash Pete


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Dragons to self destruct.......... storm win



I won't spoil your game this time Tony but at 55 minutes you can smile. But it ain't over 'til it's over.

All this footy stuff is a little :icon_offtopic: .

TP


----------



## loikar

Say Hello to my first brew in over 10 years!!

Brewcraft JSAA clone.....and OMG!!....WTF have I been wasting my money on for 10 years!!!
it is a VERY tasty beer!! and thats only after 2 weeks in the bottle!


----------



## Fourstar

BeerFingers said:


> Brewcraft JSAA clone.....and OMG!!....WTF have I been wasting my money on for 10 years!!!
> it is a VERY tasty beer!! and thats only after 2 weeks in the bottle!



hey beer fingers, you might want to burn that book under the pot/middy and replace it with a coppy of how to brew.  (before the rest of the mob sees it!)

Well here is my current flagship. an awesome APA whcih is modeled off Jamils BCS caramel APA. Farrrrqin AWESOME!!!!!! I could drink this till the cows come home!


----------



## eamonnfoley

Fourstar said:


> hey beer fingers, you might want to burn that book under the pot/middy and replace it with a coppy of how to brew.  (before the rest of the mob sees it!)
> 
> Well here is my current flagship. an awesome APA whcih is modeled off Jamils BCS caramel APA. Farrrrqin AWESOME!!!!!! I could drink this till the cows come home!




Hey fourstar - I'm close to kegging a jamil caramel APA, but with Perle/cascade (easier to get) instead of his hop combination. Is that close to what you have brewed?
My samples are quite bitter at the moment, but that should smooth out i imagine. Can sense the malt character though under the subtle hoppy flavours.


----------



## hockadays

Hefe 3056 at 18degc 30 rule..mmmm


----------



## white.grant

TidalPete said:


> When you said that using dark wheats added another level of complexity to a Dunkelweizen you were right on the money Tony. :icon_cheers:
> 
> My first Dark Wheat DunkelWeizen that included Weyermann Dark Wheat Malt, Weyermann Carawheat, & Weyermann Chocolate Wheat with 3068 Weihenstephan yeast.
> 
> Will definitely be doing this one again. :icon_drool2:
> 
> TP
> View attachment 25326



I'm slow off the mark, but that beer really does look fantastic. Gotta get me some dark wheat

cheers

grant


----------



## Fourstar

foles said:


> Hey fourstar - I'm close to kegging a jamil caramel APA, but with Perle/cascade (easier to get) instead of his hop combination. Is that close to what you have brewed?
> My samples are quite bitter at the moment, but that should smooth out i imagine. Can sense the malt character though under the subtle hoppy flavours.



Hey foles,

If you went:
Perle (60 Min)
Cascade (10 Min)
Cascade (Flameout)

You will probably find the bitterness may not be as smooth as mine as Horizon are a notoriously good hop to use for a big IBU hit with a very mellow smooth bitterness. Comparing that to hop examples like Perle, NB'er, chinook you may find the bittering additon of perle to be allot sharper. Either way if it ferments out well (1.012-13~) it should be quite crisp and dry with those hops.

I wouldn't worry, it will be awesome. I also find my bitterness slowly creeps up as it gets warmer in the glass. See what its like once its in the glass. Would be interested in seeling what yours turned out like. (picture).

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

Was dying for a beer when i got home, had a sample of my (cream ale turned) rice lager yesterday, tasted quite 'winey' very sauv blanc and i didnt have any nelson sauvin additions either! 

Today is a different story, nice grainy pils aroma with a subtle nuance of noble hop aroma. 21 days in the keg. Slightly medium to full and bready mouthfeel and holds a good head, this is around 10 mins out of the kegn and i haven't even put my lips on her in this pic yet. I was worried yesterday, thinking i might have had an infection h34r: Awesome today.. i should have went with my instincts and lagered her for a few months..... Being a lager newb, anyone know what would give it winey phenols/esters?!?!

Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## bulp

My not so lawnworthy Hefeweizen and Screwys (its not a fucken irish red) Irish Red





Needed a couple of tantilizing beers today considering my fuckhole of a workplace decided i needed to stay at work just long enough to miss out on the beer expo in Melbourne, sorry for the swearing i hope my boss doesn't read this, i have just got him into brewing.


----------



## cliffo

The first lager/pilsner I've done in quite a while that I'm actually happy with.




Only 4 days in the keg and already tasting like a winner...very happy with this one!  

BB Pale & Munich I, all Saaz hops, Wyeast #2001


----------



## Batz

cliffo said:


> The first lager/pilsner I've done in quite a while that I'm actually happy with.
> 
> View attachment 25577
> 
> 
> Only 4 days in the keg and already tasting like a winner...very happy with this one!
> 
> BB Pale & Munich I, all Saaz hops, Wyeast #2001




I too have been working on pilsners for a couple of years cliffo.
The last few have been my best and I've found that munich is best left out of pilsners,my opinion anyway.

Looks a very nice beer there btw

Batz


----------



## warra48

A dunkelweizenbock, brewed last November, and only just now integrated and drinking nicely.
Definitely a sipper though, no more than 1 every 2 days or so.


----------



## cliffo

Batz said:


> The last few have been my best and I've found that munich is best left out of pilsners,my opinion anyway.
> Batz



It was made with the last bits of grain I had on hand at the time and regardless, I have an unholy love of Munich lol


----------



## bconnery

Batz said:


> I too have been working on pilsners for a couple of years cliffo.
> The last few have been my best and I've found that munich is best left out of pilsners,my opinion anyway.
> 
> Looks a very nice beer there btw
> 
> Batz



Matter of taste though. 
I haven't made a pilsener, a Czech style, and I probably wouldn't add Munich to that, not sure, but a German pilsner I just like the little bit of maltiness that some Munich adds. I do all mine 90/10 pilsner/munich and I won't be changing that...
I've tasted some very nice all pils malt beers though...
I guess like all brewing find what you like and stick to it!!


----------



## cliffo

This one was a 60/40 Pils/Munich (again, what I had on hand) and only bittered to 25 IBU so prob should have used Wyeast #2124 but I'm totally stoked with this one...even my GF gave it the thumbs up (a rare event for most my beers of late hehe).


----------



## warra48

I'm about to rack a BoPils for lagering. 
90/10 Premium Pils / Vienna, double decocted.
1.059 to 1.013 in 11 days with WY2001. I know it's out of style and too strong, but hey, I don't have a problem.
Sample tasted very very clean, with lovely Saaz bitterness to about 37 IBU.
No trace of diacetyl to my taste at all, but I pitched a large starter at 13C and fermented at 9.5C.


----------



## mattcarty

hey

put on a keg of honey baby http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=636 a week and a bit ago so it would be ready for my birthday party on the friday just gone.

went down a treat getting great reviews from all the guests even the non beer drinkers who just had a taste to try it out so was pleaed with that since the JSGA clone i had on previousely was crap.

went through the whole keg in a few hours and fell back on the coopers draught i had on tap as a back up.

was a good night.....from what i remember.

cheers
carty


----------



## drsmurto

My 1st use of Bramling X in a Ruddles inspired beer. Ross gave me some hints/tips a while back so not sure how close the recipe is to the one you gave me (i know Styrians are supposed to be in there?).

Anyway, tastes noice, looks awright. Cant be all bad!


----------



## Rob C

My First AG Hefeweizen. 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## fraser_john

Rob C said:


> My First AG Hefeweizen.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob



Certainly looks on the mark :icon_drool2:


----------



## newguy

DrSmurto said:


> My 1st use of Bramling X in a Ruddles inspired beer.



:icon_drool2: Bramling Cross is a lovely hop, sadly rather unknown.


----------



## Rob C

Cheers mate, Came out just over 4% didnt hit my efficiency but thats ok. Fair wack of clove from the 3638 yeast not much banana, next time will ferment at 22 instead of 20.


----------



## fraser_john

Rob C said:


> Cheers mate, Came out just over 4% didnt hit my efficiency but thats ok. Fair wack of clove from the 3638 yeast not much banana, next time will ferment at 22 instead of 20.


 People swear by the 30 rule with weizens, for example pitch at 12, ferment at 18, they add up to 30. Never tried it, been a year since I made a weizen and SWMBO is pushing me.........might give it a go again.


----------



## therook

fraser_john said:


> People swear by the 30 rule with weizens, for example pitch at 12, ferment at 18, they add up to 30. Never tried it, been a year since I made a weizen and SWMBO is pushing me.........might give it a go again.



John,

I used this rule with the wheat i'm drinking at the moment, pitched at 12c and slow raised to to 18c.......blandest beer i have ever made, just a poofteenth hint of banana and not one trace of cloves. This was using 3068 from a slant

Rook

P.S great looking hefe Rob C


----------



## fraser_john

therook said:


> John,
> 
> I used this rule with the wheat i'm drinking at the moment, pitched at 12c and slow raised to to 18c.......blandest beer i have ever made, just a poofteenth hint of banana and not one trace of cloves. This was using 3068 from a slant
> 
> Rook
> 
> P.S great looking hefe Rob C



Does'nt that bite then! Just listened to Jamils show again on hefe's and it totally pushes the concept! Though they highlight ferment on the cold side at 62F or 17c, but you were damn close at 18c!!!!

I had one of bulps the other night using the same yeast and it was awsome, but he had a four step mash from memory, the recipe is posted on the vic off season case swap.

John


----------



## bulp

fraser_john said:


> Does'nt that bite then! Just listened to Jamils show again on hefe's and it totally pushes the concept! Though they highlight ferment on the cold side at 62F or 17c, but you were damn close at 18c!!!!
> 
> I had one of bulps the other night using the same yeast and it was awsome, but he had a four step mash from memory, the recipe is posted on the vic off season case swap.
> 
> John



That one of mine was pitched at 13 and fermented at 17 degrees, i'm pretty happy with it and i love the 3638 :icon_drool2: yeast.


----------



## warrenlw63

Back On Yer Bike PhUGGLY Irish Red Ale. 

To say it just slides down would be an understatement. :icon_drool2: 






Warren -


----------



## jeddog

LCBA...Still cloudy but taste great. I think I'll make this one with more flavour/aroma hop additions 





love this AG LCBA recipe


----------



## pdilley

I think Brew Bubbas podcast also were mentioning pulling the ferment temperature down to 63F which is 17.22C with Ale yeast for some of the cleanest brews you'll taste.

Spent last night with Jamil though


----------



## winkle

warrenlw63 said:


> Back On Yer Bike PhUGGLY Irish Red Ale.
> 
> To say it just slides down would be an understatement. :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren -



"Warren!! Where is the coaster!!!"

Looks great mate, I need to brew another batch of IRA.


----------



## warrenlw63

winkle said:


> "Warren!! Where is the coaster!!!"
> 
> Looks great mate, I need to brew another batch of IRA.



Hey (and thanks) Winkle

It's my second batch and the first one I've gotten right. The previous batch (last year) wound up with the yeast quitting. So it's now a Flanders Red. :blink: 

Roselare bugs are still chewing away at it 9 months later.

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> That one of mine was pitched at 13 and fermented at 17 degrees, i'm pretty happy with it and i love the 3638 :icon_drool2: yeast.




There's more to producing banana aroma than yeast and fermentation temps, eh Bulp


----------



## bulp

Screwtop said:


> There's more to producing banana aroma than yeast and fermentation temps, eh Bulp



I've done a rather extensive mash on my last two weizens and i don't know how different a single infusion would be and i don't think i'll try, i've been wrapped with the results. I totally trusted Zwickels brewing prowess on this mash schedule and i can't argue the finer points of this mash (being a newb) i just know how it tastes and i'm happy. With my system its very easy for me to do steps so why not .

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
0 min Step Add 16.50 L of water at 37.0 C 35.0 C 
20 min Step Heat to 42.0 C over 10 min 42.0 C 
20 min Step Heat to 52.0 C over 10 min 52.0 C 
30 min Step Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min 63.0 C 
30 min Step Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
20 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## A3k

Hey fellas,
i just tapped this last night.

It's my first CAP. Brew day didn't go quite as planned. I used pop corn and got a shocking efficieny. Ended up only making 15Lt, but for some reason kept the hops as is. 
Don't you love it when your stuff ups end up tasting awesome.

it is more hoppy and bitter than i was originally intending, but still tastes awesome.

Also, used a filter for the first time, check out the clarity.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## AndrewQLD

A3k said:


> Hey fellas,
> i just tapped this last night.
> 
> It's my first CAP. Brew day didn't go quite as planned. I used pop corn and got a shocking efficieny. Ended up only making 15Lt, but for some reason kept the hops as is.
> Don't you love it when your stuff ups end up tasting awesome.
> 
> it is more hoppy and bitter than i was originally intending, but still tastes awesome.
> 
> Also, used a filter for the first time, check out the clarity.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



Now that's clear!


----------



## eamonnfoley

A3k said:


> Hey fellas,
> i just tapped this last night.
> 
> It's my first CAP. Brew day didn't go quite as planned. I used pop corn and got a shocking efficieny. Ended up only making 15Lt, but for some reason kept the hops as is.
> Don't you love it when your stuff ups end up tasting awesome.
> 
> it is more hoppy and bitter than i was originally intending, but still tastes awesome.
> 
> Also, used a filter for the first time, check out the clarity.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



That looks fantastic. Whats a CAP?


----------



## white.grant

foles said:


> That looks fantastic. Whats a CAP?




If you want to get ahead, get a Classic American Pilsener.

More breviations here Foles http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=15

cheers

grant 

BTW clear as and looks lovely, nice one A3k


----------



## A3k

AndrewQLD said:


> Now that's clear!



Cheers,
I kinda thought i'd somehow stuff up the filter on my first go, but it worked okay. Slow, but okay. I think the lightness from the corn helps look clearer too.



foles said:


> That looks fantastic. Whats a CAP?



CAP is a Classic American Pilsner. This one is pretty similar to a Czech Pilsner i did at about the same time but with corn added. Got the recipe from Jamils online recipeis.




Grantw said:


> If you want to get ahead, get a Classic American Pilsener.



You refering to the beers head? If so i was supprised by it. I assumed with the adjuncts the head would dissipate straight away, but i've never had a head last that long, not even with a wheat beer.
Could be the high carbonation helping too.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## devo

A pic of my latest batch of czech pilsner in a recently acquired bitberger glass I got from a 6er promo pack the other day.


----------



## white.grant

A3k said:


> You refering to the beers head?
> Cheers,
> Al



Sort of, trying to be clever, but as often happens I fail  . linky may help


----------



## A3k

Grantw said:


> Sort of, trying to be clever, but as often happens I fail  . linky may help


hehe, i assumed it was a play on words, but didn't want to jump to conclusions in case i was well off the mark.

Devo,
Beer looks good mate. How does it taste? I've got a Czech Pilsener lagering in the fridge that's ready to be kegged.


----------



## Katherine

devo said:


> A pic of my latest batch of czech pilsner in a recently acquired bitberger glass I got from a 6er promo pack the other day.
> 
> View attachment 25709



Nice looking beer Devo.... There not bad glasses either we got two with ours... maybe it was a 12 pack.

I always like the look of your'e beers.


----------



## Bribie G

DrSmurto said:


> My 1st use of Bramling X in a Ruddles inspired beer. Ross gave me some hints/tips a while back so not sure how close the recipe is to the one you gave me (i know Styrians are supposed to be in there?).
> 
> Anyway, tastes noice, looks awright. Cant be all bad!



Moi Aussi 

Love those Bramling Cross. Took a few litres to Sully's brew day and they voted it a good session beer. 




Made a big mistake and used B.C. in an American Amber for a minicomp (judged last night) I had mistakenly ordered Chinook from Ross instead of Cascade and needed another late hop in the mix so B.... (he whom we Men of Gondor no longer name) suggested the Bramling Cross, for the blackcurranty aroma. It got chucked out at the comp because when the panel tasted it, their buds being saturated with Amarillo, Galaxy, Cascade etc they got a very pronounced foreign note in mine that they put down to an infection FFS. Nothing at all wrong infection wise with the beer itself in isolation however when you crack a bottle you certainly get a whack of the B.C. Serves me right to:


Get out of style when the beer is for a comp
Follow the advice of a UK mild brewer re American Ales
 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn

My cherry beer-


----------



## devo

cheers Katie and A3K. Pilsners are one of the styles of been focusing a lot of my attention to over the last 12 months and could say that I'm finally getting close to being happy with the out come.


----------



## Screwtop

devo said:


> A pic of my latest batch of czech pilsner in a recently acquired bitberger glass I got from a 6er promo pack the other day.
> 
> View attachment 25709



OT but funny.

When Zwickel visited recently he gave some of us QLD brewers some stemmed Bitburger Glasses and some stickers with "Bitte ein Bit" on them. He explained that it means "a Bit please" or as he said "Give me a Bit".

One of the brewers decided he was going to put the sticker on a T shirt for his wife :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Tony

American rye

Pils, 30% dark wheat & 20% rye from memory. used 1272 and its fantastic!

Who said wheat and rye makes the beer cloudy B) 

Oh used rain water collected from a leaking downpipe for this one too :lol: 

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Tony,

That looks absolutely fantastic. :icon_drool2: 
All I need is more rye & I'm having a go at this.

TP


----------



## TidalPete

And whilst I'm in the groove here is my TT Trappiste & my first Belgian to incorporate home-made amber candi sugar.




TP


----------



## Batz

AndrewQld's CPA,very nice thanks Andrew.
Flash gives it a yellow yukky wheat beer look :huh: Very nice beer and so close to the original.




Batz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> AndrewQld's CPA,very nice thanks Andrew.
> Flash gives it a yellow yukky wheat beer look :huh: Very nice beer and so close to the original.
> 
> View attachment 25788
> 
> 
> Batz



Hmmm, looks like a hefe-weizen to me


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> American rye
> 
> Pils, 30% dark wheat & 20% rye from memory. used 1272 and its fantastic!
> 
> Who said wheat and rye makes the beer cloudy B)
> 
> Oh used rain water collected from a leaking downpipe for this one too :lol:
> 
> cheers



nice looking beer tony, 

i had a big run of rye/wheats with hallertauer and K-97 for awhile, may have to revisit the past after that pic B) 

cheers
Yard


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> AndrewQld's CPA,very nice thanks Andrew.
> Flash gives it a yellow yukky wheat beer look :huh: Very nice beer and so close to the original.
> 
> View attachment 25788
> 
> 
> Batz




Cheers Batz, glad you like it.

Andrew


----------



## Batz

Without the flash





Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> Without the flash
> 
> View attachment 25789
> 
> 
> Batz



nice beer but you must spend hours polishing that bar  

Yard


----------



## Muggus

yardy said:


> nice beer but you must spend hours polishing that bar
> 
> Yard


Hahaha that's gotta be one of the funniest comments i've heard on this website. :lol: 

Nice looking bar beer Batz!


----------



## Peter Wadey

warrenlw63 said:


> Back On Yer Bike PhUGGLY Irish Red Ale.
> 
> Warren -



Wasn't the first glass in that sitting either by the look of it. 
Very nice dense head. What was it dispensed through/ from?

Pete


----------



## Batz

Never polish the bar.
That's two pack 'liquid glass' you just pour it on the slab with no need to even sand it. I first saw this at a mates pub in Gympie,the front bar was done with it. Even with dick-heads trying to ruin it with keys,coins or whatever after two years it still looked superb.

That's no need to sand the slab before applying the 'liquid glass', one coat only. 

Batz


----------



## Tony

Yardy......... you would love this one. Its clean with a great ballance of spicy malt and hops. The yeast doesnt get in the way of any of it.

Batz........... it still looks like a wheatie mate. Are you trying to come out of the closet? 

cheers


----------



## Thunderlips

Peter Wadey said:


> Very nice dense head. What was it dispensed through/ from?


From the little bit of writing on the glass it looks like a Headmaster glass.

I've got a couple myself and they really can do wonders.


----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> Wasn't the first glass in that sitting either by the look of it.
> Very nice dense head. What was it dispensed through/ from?
> 
> Pete



G'day Pete.  Only the first glass mate. The wet spots were from shifting the glass to get a bit of westerly setting sunlight to shine through.

Dispensed from a regular Celli tap with a carb and dispense of 100kPa. To get the pronounced head I pushed the tap backwards for the last half inch of the pour.

Oh and some raw barley in the mash probably helped too. 

TL Not sure if it's a Headmaster Glass?

Warren -


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> *Yardy......... you would love this one. Its clean with a great ballance of spicy malt and hops. The yeast doesnt get in the way of any of it.
> 
> cheers*



sounds nice mate, long overdue for another rye B) 
i suspect the 100% Rye that went pear shaped may be behind the _rest from rye beers_ that i've been going through  

what hops did you go with btw ?

Cheers
Yard


----------



## newguy

yardy said:


> i suspect the 100% Rye that went pear shaped may be behind the _rest from rye beers_ that i've been going through



The mash resembled wallpaper glue, did it?


----------



## yardy

newguy said:


> The mash resembled wallpaper glue, did it?





should've called it Sid Viscous  , sump oil comes to mind....

apologies for :icon_offtopic: 


cheers


----------



## Peter Wadey

warrenlw63 said:


> .....
> Dispensed from a regular Celli tap with a carb and dispense of 100kPa. To get the pronounced head I pushed the tap backwards for the last half inch of the pour.
> 
> Oh and some raw barley in the mash probably helped too.
> 
> Warren -



Oh, righty-oh. Came up verrrry nice!
Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Brewmeister70

Tony said:


> American rye
> 
> Pils, 30% dark wheat & 20% rye from memory. used 1272 and its fantastic!
> 
> Who said wheat and rye makes the beer cloudy B)
> 
> Oh used rain water collected from a leaking downpipe for this one too :lol:
> 
> cheers



Do you have the recipe up somewhere Tony? That beer sounds and looks like an inspired creation that I want to recreated...


----------



## Peter Wadey

A stubby of Baltic Porter - now 9 months old. Shame I wasted a few bottles of this being impatient. 




Cheers!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Peter Wadey said:


> A stubby of Baltic Porter - now 9 months old. Shame I wasted a few bottles of this being impatient.
> 
> View attachment 25805
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Now that looks good! Looks very clear too judging by the bottom of the glass.



Andrew


----------



## Peter Wadey

AndrewQLD said:


> Now that looks good! Looks very clear too judging by the bottom of the glass.
> 
> Andrew



Ta Andrew,
Finding it a bit too easy to drink 

Pete


----------



## Stuster

Damn that looks good, Peter.

We've missed you at the last few club meets. Hope you can come along next time and we can drink all your baltic porter have a chat.


----------



## warrenlw63

What's the alc. content Pete? That's assuming you're still awake after downing a Baltic Porter in the afternoon. :lol: 

Looks delish.

Warren -


----------



## Tony

Brewmeister70 said:


> Do you have the recipe up somewhere Tony? That beer sounds and looks like an inspired creation that I want to recreated...



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=731


----------



## Thunderlips

warrenlw63 said:


> TL Not sure if it's a Headmaster Glass?


Sorry, my mistake, I thought Peter was refering to the beer in Batz glass.


----------



## Peter Wadey

warrenlw63 said:


> What's the alc. content Pete? That's assuming you're still awake after downing a Baltic Porter in the afternoon. :lol:
> 
> Looks delish.
> 
> Warren -



Waz,
OG was 1.080. I rarely measure FG these days.
Pete


----------



## newguy

A Scottish 70/. Goes down way too easy. Drinking this makes me realise I don't brew enough Scottish ales.


----------



## reviled

I dont have a pic  But im currently drinking this and its tasting fantastic! The whole batch was bottle conditioned and allthough I love my kegs, you get a much better 'natural' feeling carbonation with bottles.

2.1kg Rye Malt
1.2kg Munich
1kg ADM Pils
330g Cara-Munich II
45g Carafa I
60 : 25g Pacifica 4.5%
FO : 23g Czech Saaz 2.5%
WB-06


----------



## DiscoStu

AG#6 Ordinary Bitter




90% Marris Otter
6% Crytal
4% Wheat

31 IBUs, Target, EKG and Styrian Goldings
Wyeast 1968 London ESB

Drinking very nicely after a couple weeks in the bottle. Not as clear as I'd hoped but very happy with it


----------



## Peter Wadey

UK Brown Ale in a lager glass!

Pete


----------



## Peter Wadey

and the last of a D Saaz Pale Ale
(actually Wey. Pils + little light crystal then D Saaz all the way + clean ale yeast  )




Cheers,
PW


----------



## AndrewQLD

As always Peter, some fine looking beers, care to share the recipe for the brown ale, that one looks particularly nice.

Andrew


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

DiscoStu said:


> AG#6 Ordinary Bitter
> 
> View attachment 25864
> 
> 
> 90% Marris Otter
> 6% Crytal
> 4% Wheat
> 
> 31 IBUs, Target, EKG and Styrian Goldings
> Wyeast 1968 London ESB
> 
> Drinking very nicely after a couple weeks in the bottle. Not as clear as I'd hoped but very happy with it



Jeez DiscoStu, the head on that is sensational mate. Nice looking drop :icon_drool2: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> As always Peter, some fine looking beers, care to share the recipe for the brown ale, that one looks particularly nice.
> Andrew



Agree wholeheartedly with Andrew's sentiments Peter. I have never brewed a Brown Ale & your recipe would be a great starting point if you care to share.

TP


----------



## newguy

A Scottish Export 80/. Tasting good on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## bulp

newguy said:


> View attachment 25935
> 
> 
> A Scottish Export 80/. Tasting good on a Friday afternoon.



OOhhh your making me thirsty Newguy, been wanting to have a crack at a scottish mate any tips and whats the difference between 60, 70 and 80's (i now to some that might be a dumb question.) Cheers


----------



## Peter Wadey

TidalPete said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with Andrew's sentiments Peter. I have never brewed a Brown Ale & your recipe would be a great starting point if you care to share.
> 
> TP



PM on way to you & Andrew.
Rgds,
Pete


----------



## jayandcath

bulp said:


> OOhhh your making me thirsty Newguy, been wanting to have a crack at a scottish mate any tips and whats the difference between 60, 70 and 80's (i now to some that might be a dumb question.) Cheers



Yeah, He's not real bright but he can lift heavy things.  

Jay


----------



## bulp

bulp said:


> " have a crack at a scottish mate "



Cmon Jay you could've done better with this comment :lol: 

Geez now i'm taking the piss out of myself


----------



## newguy

bulp said:


> OOhhh your making me thirsty Newguy, been wanting to have a crack at a scottish mate any tips and whats the difference between 60, 70 and 80's (i now to some that might be a dumb question.) Cheers



The only major difference is the OG. Through trial & error I stumbled onto this recipe. I use it to brew my 60, 70 and 80 shilling beers and the only thing I vary is the amounts to hit the OGs I want.

1% chocolate malt
1% brown malt
0.5% peat smoked malt
15% munich
20% medium to dark crystal
62.5% pale 2 row

Shoot for 15-20 IBU from a single bittering addition no matter whether you're trying for a 60, 70 or 80 shilling.

...And the most important part: either wyeast 1728 or WLP028.

I've also discovered that if I omit the peat smoked malt and increase the brown malt to 4% at the expense of the crystal that this produces a killer brown porter. The IBUs have to be scaled up to about 25 IBU too.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## bulp

newguy said:


> The only major difference is the OG. Through trial & error I stumbled onto this recipe. I use it to brew my 60, 70 and 80 shilling beers and the only thing I vary is the amounts to hit the OGs I want.
> 
> 1% chocolate malt
> 1% brown malt
> 0.5% peat smoked malt
> 15% munich
> 20% medium to dark crystal
> 62.5% pale 2 row
> 
> Shoot for 15-20 IBU from a single bittering addition no matter whether you're trying for a 60, 70 or 80 shilling.
> 
> ...And the most important part: either wyeast 1728 or WLP028.
> 
> I've also discovered that if I omit the peat smoked malt and increase the brown malt to 4% at the expense of the crystal that this produces a killer brown porter. The IBUs have to be scaled up to about 25 IBU too.
> 
> Cheers! :beer:



Cheers Newguy, i'm just about to put an order in for some yeast and malt will be doing it this month, appreciate the info mate :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

bulp said:


> Cheers Newguy, i'm just about to put an order in for some yeast and malt will be doing it this month, appreciate the info mate :beerbang:



Just another point, ive read when scaling these to adjust OG is to only adjust the base malt, keep the specialties constant 


I'm very tempted to get a scottish under my belt soon too. Interesting looking recipe there NewGuy!


----------



## newguy

bulp said:


> Cheers Newguy, i'm just about to put an order in for some yeast and malt will be doing it this month, appreciate the info mate :beerbang:



My pleasure. Let me know how it turns out. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> UK Brown Ale in a lager glass!
> 
> Pete






Peter Wadey said:


> and the last of a D Saaz Pale Ale
> (actually Wey. Pils + little light crystal then D Saaz all the way + clean ale yeast  )
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> PW



I request Pete be banned from posting pics. He's contributing to my alcoholism. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G

Hey Newguy I bet you are a kilt wearer  I reckon there's more kilt wearers in North America than in the whole of Scotland.

Hey, I'm so proud, I have eventually reached my holy grail and recreated Megaswill:

This stuff in the piccy is ice cold (Gelatined and Lagered and Polyclared to buggery) and I reckon it tastes almost identical to Toohey's Extra Dry. I was well on the way to cloning Melbourne Bitter but was having problems with the Coopers lagers cans I was incorporating so this time I subbed a tin of Morgans Canadian Lite (apologies to Newguy .. Morgans obviously don't know what they are on about) and I think I've overshot again but ended up out megaswilling the megaswill:





Canadian Lite
5 litre cube of my stock wort which is straight Galaxy and POR
1 kg dex

US-05 instead of the Nottingham I had been using.
Around 5.5 ABV

Ferment coolish, looonng cold crash.

And why am I so proud, well I reckon that if you can actually make megaswill fairly accurately then you have the potential to make ANYTHING I tell you ANYTHING...

Sheet I'm going to have fifteen schooners of this and throw up.  :beerbang: 

I'll take a couple round to BigBurper's on Wednesday and he'll confirm.


----------



## Muggus

BribieG said:


> Hey, I'm so proud, I have eventually reached my holy grail and recreated Megaswill:


And here I was thinking megaswill was where most homebrewers start their journey. Seems like you're going in reverse Bribie!


----------



## newguy

BribieG said:


> Hey Newguy I bet you are a kilt wearer  I reckon there's more kilt wearers in North America than in the whole of Scotland.



Nyet! My ancestors were more inclined to have a drink of vodka than anything else.  Thankfully I've discovered a couple of the many Scottish contributions to the world, Scotch Ale and Scotch. :icon_drool2: 

Back on topic, your megaswill clone looks to be the perfect lawnmower beer. :chug:


----------



## TidalPete

Brewers,

My first "Hey Porter" of the year & a trial run for my home-made Brown Malt before really getting down to business for the winter.
Hmmmm, Love that Fuggles in Porters & Stouts.



TP


----------



## AndrewQLD

TidalPete said:


> Brewers,
> 
> My first "Hey Porter" of the year & a trial run for my home-made Brown Malt before really getting down to business for the winter.
> Hmmmm, Love that Fuggles in Porters & Stouts.
> View attachment 26025
> 
> 
> TP




Nice Pete, go the fuggles.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

clean brewer said:


> Thought I better start posting some pics of my Beers, at least ill have a Record of what they look like..
> 
> This is my "Wit Beer"(AG), and first use of liquid yeast and a starter, bloody beautiful, mmm Banana..



your pictures are not coming up CB


----------



## clean brewer

Coming up from my side champ...


----------



## Fourstar

clean brewer said:


> Thought I better start posting some pics of my Beers, at least ill have a Record of what they look like..
> This is my "Wit Beer"(AG), and first use of liquid yeast and a starter, bloody beautiful, mmm Banana..




You have a broken link Clean brewer, or its only ref to a locally stored file on your PC. 

Trust me (ive force refreshed my browser and nothing.)


----------



## tourist

perfect


----------



## clean brewer

> not working for me CB but if i rught click on the little red cross where your beer should be and copy the URL into my browser i can see the pic?
> 
> IT guru's needed i think



Not sure whats going on, its worked for Tourist??? Ive done nothing different compared to every other time... IT Gurus :blink: ?


----------



## bonj

works for me, cb


----------



## tourist

I was actually taking the piss, but now I can see it. Freaky.


----------



## matti

gee wow :mellow: 




:lol:


----------



## Doogiechap

Nothing bloke :-(


----------



## clean brewer

Ok, does this ------- work???? :huh:


----------



## Doogiechap

clean brewer said:


> Ok, does this ------- work???? :huh:
> 
> View attachment 26044


Looks like a Wit to me 
Well done bloke.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## clean brewer

Doogiechap said:


> Looks like a Wit to me
> Well done bloke.
> Cheers
> Doug



Yes, thought id start to post pics of my brews, then I can have some sort of record of them.. It is my first Wit and 1st time using liquid yeast and a starter, very happy with how it came out...  Hmmm Banana..


----------



## THBF Wez

I have a pint of "XL Bitter" in my glass tonight






Not a great pic  

It's a really nice 4.2% session bitter this - lots of malt charachter and just the right hint of hops to make it a traditional 'chugger' 

This is is the recipe:

60L Brewlength
Target OG 1.040
Target IBU 27
BHE 80%

9kg Maris Otter Pale Malt
300g Amber Malt
300g Crystal Malt
300g Wheat Malt
100g Chocolate Malt

67c Mash for 90 Mins

Challenger to 20 IBU for 90 mins
Goldings to 7 IBU for 15 mins
Goldings 30g added at 80c steeped for 15 mins

Using s04 to ferment


----------



## Screwtop

THBF Wez said:


> Goldings 30g added at 80c steeped for 15 mins



How are you doing this Wez? Do you make a hop tea or add in a hopsock for 15 min?

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD

Timothy Taylor Landlord, thanks DrSmurto, very nice.


----------



## warrenlw63

AndrewQLD said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord, thanks DrSmurto, very nice.
> 
> View attachment 26068



Wow looks nice in that glass Andrew.  Did you draw it through your beer engine?

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD

warrenlw63 said:


> Wow looks nice in that glass Andrew.  Did you draw it through your beer engine?
> 
> Warren -




Sadly no Warren, this one is kegged up for the Easter break holiday fishing trip, but it is very low carbed. It has a nice nutty flavour that starts sweet and finishes dry. I'm not sure how it compares to a TTL as I have never tried one, but it tastes great all the same.

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord, thanks DrSmurto, very nice.
> 
> View attachment 26068



That looks great Andrew. :super: 

Did you follow the recipe religiously or did you deviate a little (Perhaps on the hops)?

TP


----------



## AndrewQLD

Everything is as DrSmurto has in the recipe database Pete. If I can help it when brewing other peoples recipes I try to adhere strictly to their instructions, after all your making their recipe not your own.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## drsmurto

AndrewQLD said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord, thanks DrSmurto, very nice.
> 
> View attachment 26068




Wow, that looks sensational Andrew!

Love the glass too. :beer: 

1030 and i want a beer :lol:


----------



## Peter Wadey

AndrewQLD said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord, thanks DrSmurto, very nice.
> 
> View attachment 26068



Nice pic, Andrew.
That looks downright tasty!!

Pete


----------



## reviled

Peter Wadey said:


> Nice pic, Andrew.
> That looks downright tasty!!
> 
> Pete



Peter can I also have your brown ale recipe? It looks a right quaffer and very presentable!

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Screwtop said:


> How are you doing this Wez? Do you make a hop tea or add in a hopsock for 15 min?
> Cheers,
> Screwy



Hey Screwy,

I can only assume he is NC-cubing steeping at the end of the boil in the fermenter or something similar. I add all of my late late addritions direct to the cube at temps usually b/w 70-80deg. Majority of them are a 20-30g NC cube additon @ 70deg. Gives a great hop aroma and flavour.... :icon_drool2: 

I know its dangerous to open the cube after sealing at boiling temps however I have done this method of NC hopping since my second batch and havent had an infection yet. I do usually pitch my cubes within 2 weeks of brewing.. if i left it for a few months, it might be a different story.

If i ave a failed batch once, i'll be upset. if i have it twice.. i'll scrap the process probably.


----------



## jayse

Bsaazanator


----------



## Batz

jayse said:


> Bsaazanator




Been a while since we have spied one of your brews old thing,looking very nice as well,time I paid you a visit for a beer and and a kids on the roof.

Batz


----------



## jayse

Skunkfart, didn't go to any effort to clear this beer as it was rushed to get on and I didn't have any cold space left.
NZ cascade flowers are very nice  < thats the closest emoticon too licking your lips B)


----------



## jayse

Batz said:


> Been a while since we have spied one of your brews old thing,looking very nice as well,time I paid you a visit for a beer and and a kids on the roof.
> 
> Batz



I am up for that but the kids can get themselves on the roof this time batz as there too much good beer to drink.


----------



## jayse

How now american brown cow....ale


----------



## warrenlw63

Good little keg "calibration" session going on there Jayse? B) 

Warren -


----------



## jayse

warrenlw63 said:


> Good little keg "calibration" session going on there Jayse? B)
> 
> Warren -



Yes well on my way too a early nite I expect.

Heres the brown porter :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63

jayse said:


> Yes well on my way too a early nite I expect.
> 
> Heres the brown porter :chug:



:lol: Suffering for one's craft... The porter would be my pick. Have you posted the recipe? 

Warren -


----------



## cliffo

My latest Irish Red...going down quite nicely (albeit in a middy glass - it is a schoolnight afterall)


----------



## drsmurto

School night? Schools barely out Cliffo!

I'll check bout in 5 hours and see how those middies are treating ya!

nice looking red btw :beerbang:


----------



## Doogiechap

reviled said:


> Peter can I also have your brown ale recipe? It looks a right quaffer and very presentable!
> 
> Cheers


Peter can I also have your brown ale recipe as well ??
Lovely piccy 
And Andrew your piccy has me drooling :icon_drool2: 
Alas, so much to brew, so little time.......


----------



## jayse

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Suffering for one's craft... The porter would be my pick. Have you posted the recipe?
> 
> Warren -



Pretty much the classic brown porter recipe, nothing outragous. Its no robust jobby.
percentages roundabouts
75% BB ale, 5% chocmalt, 6% caramunich II and the rest munich II (16%) for 1.052-1055
35IBU.
was bittered with target and 25g of goldings at 20mins.
Used safale in this which isn't all that, would be much better with anything other, 1028 is always a pearler for porter. 1098 is ok but a little to clean and watery even.
Got a real robust porter brewed yesterday with the yorkie, and a good wack of amber and black malt instead of girls blouse choc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

jayse said:


> Pretty much the classic brown porter recipe, nothing outragous. Its no robust jobby.
> percentages roundabouts
> 75% BB ale, 5% chocmalt, 6% caramunich II and the rest munich II (16%) for 1.052-1055
> 35IBU.
> was bittered with target and 25g of goldings at 20mins.
> Used safale in this which isn't all that, would be much better with anything other, 1028 is always a pearler for porter. 1098 is ok but a little to clean and watery even.
> Got a real robust porter brewed yesterday with the yorkie, and a good wack of amber and black malt instead of girls blouse choc



Nice looking beers jayse, I particularly like BSaazanator.
I'll call in next week so save me some :lol: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Duff

Jayse,

Good to see some beers again.

Your lawn however looks like crap.

Cheers.


----------



## T.D.

Duff said:


> Jayse,
> 
> Good to see some beers again.
> 
> Your lawn however looks like crap.
> 
> Cheers.


Hahahaha looking for some consulting work hey mate???


----------



## jayse

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Nice looking beers jayse, I particularly like BSaazanator.
> I'll call in next week so save me some :lol: !
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Cool I'll be away all weekend end drinking swill so the real beer will be left alone.




Duff said:


> Jayse,
> 
> Good to see some beers again.
> 
> Your lawn however looks like crap.
> 
> Cheers.



I am no grass expert like yourself but is crap the technical term for such a lawn? :lol: Its only a small yard but its a par 5 cause you loose your ball every shot.


----------



## winkle

Klassik Septic Pills (CAP-ish))





Some chill haze BWTF.


----------



## NickB

No Pic, but drinking a nice dimpled pint of my Smoked Porter... Pouring perfectly this evening (which must mean the keg is about to blow!), while I'm sitting and waiting for my latest batch of Vienna Lager to filter (hurry up gravity!!!)

Cheers


----------



## Doogiechap

A pint of Klsch which is settling down into a lovely drop indeed.


----------



## THBF Wez

Screwtop said:


> How are you doing this Wez? Do you make a hop tea or add in a hopsock for 15 min?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




Hi Screwtop

Simply let the wort cool to 80c after the boil (using an IC) then turn the IC off - add the hops and leave for 15 mins then stick the IC back on. (Some beers are left for 30 mins)

Quite a popular method here in the UK, I sometimes go overboard with these steep hop additions as my beers are served through a beer engine which can knock out the flavour.


----------



## Screwtop

THBF Wez said:


> Hi Screwtop
> 
> Simply let the wort cool to 80c after the boil (using an IC) then turn the IC off - add the hops and leave for 15 mins then stick the IC back on. (Some beers are left for 30 mins)
> 
> Quite a popular method here in the UK, I sometimes go overboard with these steep hop additions as my beers are served through a beer engine which can knock out the flavour.




Thanks Wez, has the practice been borrowed from English breweries or is it only a homebrewer practice?

Screwy


----------



## THBF Wez

To be honest i'm not sure, quite a few of the home brewers over here do it, - the theory behind the 80c is that at that temperature the wort is still hot enough to release the oils & flavours but not too hot that it just all gets carried away - lots of flok stick them in when they turn the boiler off - i've had marked improvements since getting to 80c and steeping

Hope that helps.

Wez


----------



## newguy

Belgian blond ale. B)


----------



## Katherine

Doogiechap said:


> A pint of Klsch which is settling down into a lovely drop indeed.
> View attachment 26088



YUMMMMM.... you're weekend started already....


----------



## Duff

T.D. said:


> Hahahaha looking for some consulting work hey mate???



Will work for beer!!


----------



## Bribie G

Ozzy Ozzy Ozzy OLD OLD OLD

Based on a DB recipe for Hunter Old, but I'll go bigger on the Carafa next brew. Smooth as, and only 30g POR 60 mins end of story.


----------



## warrenlw63

A small sample of my Flanders Red from the fermenter. I was checking the gravity and gauging if it's ready to be racked onto some oak. Gave it a squirt from the pocket beer engine for effect. Totally in love with the colour.  

The balsamic sourness is just starting to take a hold 10 months in. There's some promise to repay all this waiting.  






Warren -


----------



## Bribie G

Looks like the Crown Jewels. Who needs vintage port or fine liqueurs? :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB

That Flanders Red looks bloody tasty.... Recipe????


Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63

Thanks gents... It actually started life as an Irish Red Ale. I pitched a starter of Thames Valley and it stopped stone-dead at 1.040. Even a fresh starter of the same yeast failed to make it budge. I had a packet of Roeselare laying around burning a hole in my fridge so I thought why not? It's now sitting at a respectable 1.004 ten months later.  

Recipe itself I guess is near enough to a Flanders Red to be correct. It seems to be the case.

Wazzie's Dargle - Now a Flanders Red

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.90
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.39
Anticipated EBC: 39.6
Anticipated IBU: 25.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 9.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
4.0 0.40 kg. Weyermann Caramunich III Germany 1.037 187
2.0 0.20 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1200
1.0 0.10 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 194
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 93

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Northdown Pellet 6.50 14.0 60 min.
50.00 g. Northdown Pellet 6.50 11.9 30 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1275 Thames Valley Ale
Wyeast 3763PC Roeselare Ale




Warren -


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> That Flanders Red looks bloody tasty.... Recipe????
> Cheers



+1 Warren but I doubt if I would have your patience.

Am currently sucking on the last of my Scottish which I have been saving awaiting the arrival of my Gordon's Thistle glass. Pic coming your way soon.
Are you paying attention Batz? :lol: 

TP

PS --- Just saw your post Warren (Again!)


----------



## warrenlw63

TidalPete said:


> Am currently sucking on the last of my Scottish which I have been saving awaiting the arrival of my Gordon's Thistle glass.



Seems we'll be renaming you Tidal McPete. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## clean brewer

Silly Season Summer Ale...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Warren, the colour of that really is impressive. Pity my IRA didn't have the same colour  !

Here it is anyway.

C&B
TDA


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> View attachment 26151
> 
> 
> Silly Season Summer Ale...



Very nice CB! Where's mine mate?


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Very nice CB! Where's mine mate?



 I know Chappo, I know.. It was meant for the swap, but since  I cant get there, ive had to tap it.. :unsure: Tastes good after a few weeks in the keg,!!


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Warren, the colour of that really is impressive. Pity my IRA didn't have the same colour  !
> 
> Here it is anyway.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Looks red enough to me Mr. Arab. You're being self-depricating.  Later today (Sunday) I shall rack the FRA onto some oak. When it tastes around right I'll bottle it. Long wait and I'm hoping it's worth it.

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete

At long last --- My latest Scottish 80\- in the appropiate glass.

TP


----------



## TidalPete

And whilst I'm at it, my latest Aussie ale NOT in the appropiate glass but a nice drop all the same.  
A lot more clearer than the pic makes out, it being a brief interval in between showers.
Love that Super Pride in one (60 minute) addition in an Aussie Ale. 

TP


----------



## Fourstar

Both look great tidal!

Ive been telling myself todo a scottish and an aussie ale/lager sometime soon, something been holdin me back.... probabaly lack of POR in my fridge!


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> At long last --- My latest Scottish 80\- in the appropiate glass.
> 
> TP
> View attachment 26316



If I didn't know better I'd swear that was a thistle glass. 

Edit : looks great!


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> If I didn't know better I'd swear that was a thistle glass.
> 
> Edit : looks great!




Is it?
Bloody hell bit of a let down after we waited so long :unsure: 
Sort of expecting something flash hey ? Oh well I'll stick to my pot glass.

Batz h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Is it?
> Bloody hell bit of a let down after we waited so long :unsure:
> Sort of expecting something flash hey ? Oh well I'll stick to my pot glass.
> 
> Batz h34r:



A lot of your good beers often travel incognito Batz old son.  

TP


----------



## Trav

Happy Place Brewing PTY LTD
Here is nice glass of Kooinda Pale Ale and 6 Pack brewed by the Happy Place Brewing Company in Rosanna Melbourne, using cascade and galaxy hops. Keep an eye out in Melbourne outlets! Acutally brewing in the morning, another day at the office. Lifes tough  Any question feel free.
Take Yourself There...
Trav


----------



## TidalPete

Trav said:


> View attachment 26322
> View attachment 26320
> 
> 
> Happy Place Brewing PTY LTD
> Here is nice glass of Kooinda Pale Ale and 6 Pack brewed by the Happy Place Brewing Company in Rosanna Melbourne, using cascade and galaxy hops. Keep an eye out in Melbourne outlets! Acutally brewing in the morning, another day at the office. Lifes tough  Any question feel free.
> Take Yourself There...
> Trav



Wrong thread Trav. Suggest you post all the easy ones in "What's in the Glass -- (commercial)".

TP


----------



## Trav

Oops! sorry everyone, didn't realise that the commercial "Whats in the Glas" option existed. Sorry to impose. 
I will try that thread. I also cant work out why it posted the pic twice. 
Sincerely Trav


----------



## TidalPete

Trav said:


> Oops! sorry everyone, didn't realise that the commercial "Whats in the Glas" option existed. Sorry to impose.
> I will try that thread. I also cant work out why it posted the pic twice.
> Sincerely Trav



You are forgiven Trav.

TP


----------



## gava

My First AG Attempt ; Dr Smurtos Golden Ale


----------



## tazman1967

Might have to rename it Dr Smurtos Ag Cherry Popper.


----------



## technocat

TAZ: I modded mine to the extent I have to call it Woodbridge Fine Ale


:chug:


----------



## winkle

Just porking into a Galaxian PA



Happy as a pig in you-know-wot


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Just porking into a Galaxian PA
> 
> View attachment 26348
> 
> Happy as a pig in you-know-wot



Looks the pig's trotters Perry & the glass is appropiate. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> Just porking into a Galaxian PA
> 
> View attachment 26348
> 
> Happy as a pig in you-know-wot




Wow, How'd you get InCider on a Glass?????




























Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Wow, How'd you get InCider on in a Glass?????



Correcting your typing young Nick.  

TP


----------



## Peter Wadey

Toohey's Extra Dry Platinum never tasted this good.

Russian Imperial Stout 5 weeks in the bottle.
I said I wasn't going to open this for a year ........
I'm just checking on the carbonation. 

Due to a lack of stubbies, I have something like 14 longnecks of this....that'll be interesting.
Pete






Why am I worried about carbonation?
Recent problems with caps not sealing..... 

Pic of unused cap


----------



## Bribie G

Solly Cerveza. I bottled a six for the Son In Law who is coming up on holiday next week. The downside was that I had to drink a six pack of Corona to get the bottles and the carry <_< 




4 kg Galaxy
1 kg Rice
500g Tub rice malt syrup

20g Chinook 90 mins

US-05

Two weeks cold condition.

Lovely golden colour from just Galaxy and just 20 of Chinook you would swear there's flavouring and aroma hops in there but nope. The malt flavour is great and the rice has cleaned it up so the hops just shine. Big surprise. I'm going to make this my lawnmower beer from now on and way less than $20 to boot.

Probably too strong in flavour for the son in law but you can't please everyone :lol:

Edit: Peter, what brand of cap, supermarket? LHBS?


----------



## np1962

One happy camper here.
My first AG in the glass. 
Ordinary Bitter based on Goatherders recipe in the DB. :icon_drool2: 


Cheers
Nige :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bonj

Nice work Nige. Looks tasty!


----------



## np1962

Bonj said:


> Nice work Nige. Looks tasty!



Thanks Bonj, it really is and at around 3.5%abv you can enjoy quite a few at a sitting :icon_drunk:


----------



## 3G

Pilsner, coming on really well after 1 month ccing


----------



## eamonnfoley

NigeP62 said:


> One happy camper here.
> My first AG in the glass.
> Ordinary Bitter based on Goatherders recipe in the DB. :icon_drool2:
> View attachment 26362
> 
> Cheers
> Nige :icon_chickcheers:




That beer simply looks fantastic :icon_drool2: . Where can you buy those old style english pint glasses (esp in Perth) ?? - I woudnt mind picking up a dozen.


----------



## np1962

foles said:


> That beer simply looks fantastic :icon_drool2: . Where can you buy those old style english pint glasses (esp in Perth) ?? - I woudnt mind picking up a dozen.



Thanks Foles,
Glass was brought back from the Old Country but I saw similar at Campbells Cash and Carry the other day here in Adelaide. There may be somewhere in Perth but I wouldn't know.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Brewmeister70

This is a hybrid beer using 100% Maris Otter mashed low and full of NZ Saaz "D" styled like an American IPA pitched with Wyeast 1056. It is big and bitter at 6.8% and much paler than the photo shows (taken at night).


----------



## AndrewQLD

Lite Rice Lager, super light in colour and taste.





Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63

Holy crap Andrew!  Looks like you Photoshopped out the colour. :lol: 

Are you pleased with the result?

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD

Very pleased Warren, surprised myself with this one too, while it's very pale and the flavours are sudued it's a really tasty and refreshing drop. Easy to drink quickly and the very mild malt and hop presence is balanced really well.

Andrew


----------



## devo

just got home from a looooooong day and straight to the garage for a pilsner. :icon_drool2: 




I tell ya what...it's bloody cold down here in Melb at the mo.


----------



## Jye

Couple or Farmhouse Wheaties tonight :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus

Jye said:


> Couple or Farmhouse Wheaties tonight :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 26710


Looks quite other-worldly with the screen behind it Jye. Awesome clarity though!

Trying to read the writing on the otherside...James Squire?


----------



## Tony

AndrewQLD said:


> Lite Rice Lager, super light in colour and taste.



Rich mans shandy  

looks great!


----------



## Fourstar

Whats getting to the last of my Red Rocket Clone...... :icon_drool2: 

Briliant clarity.. in the daylight its a deep toffee red.... mmmmmm. The pics unfortunatly dont do it justice.

Brilliant malty sweetness balanced by assertive C hop bitterness! Dont forget simcoe as a FWH too!


----------



## devo

Sampling a test pour of a golden tripple ale that I've had conditioning for the last few weeks.





I was a bit dicey about this brew but feel it's starting to show some good signs of settling nicely in 2 to 3 months time.


----------



## glennheinzel

Trying the linking again (after failing last night).

This is an English IPA in my new pint glass. I picked it up when I was at the Fullers brewery back in Jan, however I had to forward a heap of stuff by sea freight and I only just received the box yesterday. Luckily those pirates didn't get it...


----------



## Tony

Hi Rukh............ i have one of those glasses also. Got it from evil bay fron the UK....... love it!

Here is my Cluster Bomb Aussie Ale.

I used 100% TF Golden Promise and Aussie Cluster hops.

It is dry and refreshing and the GP malt has lent a fantastic malty sweetness. Hops are well ballanced and i love the flavour and aroma of the cluster. THis is so close to CPA but hoppier.

cheers

PS...... i will put the ricipe in the database...... its very very nice


----------



## warrenlw63

Dark Ale... Allowed me to try some home-made ingredients and a yeast that probably isn't to style. :lol: Oddly enough it worked well and has allowed me to build a slurry for a currently fermenting dubbel. 

Old Coal Dust

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.60
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.11
Anticipated EBC: 42.3
Anticipated IBU: 22.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.6 6.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
11.6 1.00 kg. Home Roast (Amber) Australia 1.035 92
5.8 0.50 kg. Palm treacle candi sugar Sri Lanka 1.046 198
2.3 0.20 kg. Flaked Oats Austrlia 1.033 5
2.3 0.20 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1200
1.2 0.10 kg. BB Caramalt Australia 1.036 40
1.2 0.10 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 59

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 20.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 1.8 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II


----------



## yardy

Rukh said:


> This is an English IPA in my new pint glass.






that's a nice glass, nice looking beer to, English IPA is a style i haven't tried as yet, must have a look in Jamils book for a starting point.

Cheers

Yard


----------



## glennheinzel

yardy said:


> that's a nice glass, nice looking beer to, English IPA is a style i haven't tried as yet, must have a look in Jamils book for a starting point.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Yard



Yard - JZ's recipe was the base for this beer. Tweeks included the use of Wyeast 1026 Cask ale yeast (which I accidentaly ran a bit warm) and a small amount of EKG after primary fermentation had finished (partly to compensate for NC'ing and partly to balance out the esters from the warm ferment). Also, I might have used a darker crystal malt. 

It has only been in the keg for a week, however I am happy with the results so far.

Tony - You've got a fine taste in glassware. By the way, the only thing that I don't like about it is the indentations around the base as they make it look like the glass has been damaged. Now all I have to do is find a Scotch thistle glass like yours and I'll be happy (for a little while anyway).


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Dark Ale... Allowed me to try some home-made ingredients and a yeast that probably isn't to style. :lol: Oddly enough it worked well and has allowed me to build a slurry for a currently fermenting dubbel.
> 
> Old Coal Dust
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
> Total Grain (kg): 8.60
> Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.11
> Anticipated EBC: 42.3
> Anticipated IBU: 22.4
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
> Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 75.6 6.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
> 11.6 1.00 kg. Home Roast (Amber) Australia 1.035 92
> 5.8 0.50 kg. Palm treacle candi sugar Sri Lanka 1.046 198
> 2.3 0.20 kg. Flaked Oats Austrlia 1.033 5
> 2.3 0.20 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1200
> 1.2 0.10 kg. BB Caramalt Australia 1.036 40
> 1.2 0.10 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 59
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 60.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 20.6 60 min.
> 20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 1.8 15 min.
> 
> 
> Extras
> 
> Amount Name Type Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil)
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II




One word Warren...YUMMO!

C&B
TDA


----------



## therook

Rooks Alt,

Jeez i like this beer




Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Rooks Alt,
> 
> Jeez i like this beer
> 
> View attachment 26803
> 
> 
> Rook



Yep She's a lovely malty drop. :beer: 

Need to get yourself a stange (Altbier) glass though to do it justice. Will make it most authentic.  

Warren -


----------



## devo

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep She's a lovely malty drop. :beer:
> 
> Need to get yourself a stange (Altbier) glass though to do it justice. Will make it most authentic.
> 
> Warren -



I'm still yet to crack the one you gave rook. May do so tonight.


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> I'm still yet to crack the one you gave rook. May do so tonight.



I got greedy and hooked into mine last week. :icon_drunk: Layers of malty goodness.

Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey

The fridge is singing it's siren song again Warren. 




Pete


----------



## Bribie G

Tony said:


> snip
> 
> Here is my Cluster Bomb Aussie Ale.
> 
> I used 100% TF Golden Promise and Aussie Cluster hops.
> 
> It is dry and refreshing and the GP malt has lent a fantastic malty sweetness. Hops are well ballanced and i love the flavour and aroma of the cluster. THis is so close to CPA but hoppier.



Tony, I'm getting into Aussies at the moment to find a replacement for my previous Partial lawnmower because I'm finding it so much more rewarding to do AG SMASH Aussies (single malt and single hop, acronym of the month it seems -_- ). So far I've done two BB Pilsener and Superpride brews and was thinking only yesterday about Cluster as that's the hop of XXXX. 

I hesitate to ask this, but does the Cluster also remind you of any of the Lion Nathan Brews? Wouldn't mind trying the Cluster. How much and how long did you boil it for?


----------



## warrenlw63

Peter Wadey said:


> The fridge is singing it's siren song again Warren.
> 
> View attachment 26805
> 
> 
> Pete



Odysseus best you plug your ears with beeswax then.  

Warren -


----------



## Peter Wadey

warrenlw63 said:


> Odysseus best you plug your ears with beeswax then.
> 
> Warren -



Can't you hear her?


----------



## warrenlw63

No she's banned weekdays.  

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G

Kiwi Gold. I was going to call it Kiwi Blonde as it's an ale but the Carared pushed it over the line IMHO

Pilsener Malt, Polenta, Carared, 500g invert sugar. Showcases 2 kiwi hops: Green Bullet and NZ Cascade. US-05. I was going to put a very late addition of BSaaz but that would have nudged it into APA territory.

Ended up with what I was looking for, a grainy but not too full bodied ale allowing the 2 hops to come through. Nice malt finish. Love that carared. Noticeable alcohol heat in the aroma and flavour, prolly drop the sugar.

Putting it in the database shortly.


----------



## chappo1970

Chappo's Aussie Wice lager.

Drinking well after a day of fencing!







BribieG the Kiwi's looking good!


----------



## Muggus

Chappo said:


> Drinking well after a day of fencing!


----------



## Bribie G

That's what I thought as well :lol: :lol: 

'Hon guard.... ching ching ching ching

Chappo, I take it that's just pure BB Pilsener or something? should be how my first lot of Bulimba draught should turn out. Spectacular.


----------



## Katherine

BribieG said:


> View attachment 26816
> 
> 
> Kiwi Gold. I was going to call it Kiwi Blonde as it's an ale but the Carared pushed it over the line IMHO
> 
> Pilsener Malt, Polenta, Carared, 500g invert sugar. Showcases 2 kiwi hops: Green Bullet and NZ Cascade. US-05. I was going to put a very late addition of BSaaz but that would have nudged it into APA territory.
> 
> Ended up with what I was looking for, a grainy but not too full bodied ale allowing the 2 hops to come through. Nice malt finish. Love that carared. Noticeable alcohol heat in the aroma and flavour, prolly drop the sugar.
> 
> Putting it in the database shortly.




I love green bullet...


----------



## chappo1970

You guys... mmrumph! :lol: 



BribieG said:


> That's what I thought as well :lol: :lol:
> 
> 'Hon guard.... ching ching ching ching
> 
> Chappo, I take it that's just pure BB Pilsener or something? should be how my first lot of Bulimba draught should turn out. Spectacular.



Wey Pils POR all the way! Think I will another...


----------



## clean brewer

L.C.B.A Clone with a Twist...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> View attachment 26819
> 
> 
> L.C.B.A Clone with a Twist...
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Looking great CB but what's the twist?


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Looking great CB but what's the twist?


Nothing much mate, just used Amarillo instead of Saaz as I didnt have any Saaz at the time, nice beer though, dry hopped at 7 days..

Did you get my PM in relation to the Aromatic Malt 5 way split?? Bradsbrew is keen for a 5th..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Nothing much mate, just used Amarillo instead of Saaz as I didnt have any Saaz at the time, nice beer though, dry hopped at 7 days..
> 
> Did you get my PM in relation to the Aromatic Malt 5 way split?? Bradsbrew is keen for a 5th..
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Amarillo good choice of sub CB! Might try that next time myself.
Yep sorry didn't reply will sort that out now.


----------



## Fourstar

Hold onto your hat Chappo my boy, here is that ESB recipe you stole/swiped/took freely from the 'What are you brewing II' thread!

All i can say is, awesome! Has aged beautifully, got a big pint of it now! I hope it does well (stylistically) in the Melb brewers comp. Very malty, nutty, bready, crystal sweet on the nose, full malty palate. smooth balanced bitterness. could drink it all day. Serving at cask temps too atm as my lager is having a diacetyl rest in the fermenter!


----------



## chappo1970

Fourstar said:


> Hold onto your hat Chappo my boy, here is that ESB recipe you stole/swiped/took freely from the 'What are you brewing II' thread!
> ...



Stole/swiped/took is so so harsh 4star. I only borrowed it you can have it back now.  

Mmmmm that sure looks tasty 4star you'll have to send me several samples to make sure though?


----------



## Fourstar

Chappo said:


> Mmmmm that sure looks tasty 4star you'll have to send me several samples to make sure though?



Well you better get brewing or fly down to Melbourne mate cos my keg's contents aint going anywhere but into my glasses!


----------



## Tony

BribieG said:


> View attachment 26816
> 
> 
> Kiwi Gold. I was going to call it Kiwi Blonde as it's an ale but the Carared pushed it over the line IMHO
> 
> Pilsener Malt, Polenta, Carared, 500g invert sugar. Showcases 2 kiwi hops: Green Bullet and NZ Cascade. US-05. I was going to put a very late addition of BSaaz but that would have nudged it into APA territory.
> 
> Ended up with what I was looking for, a grainy but not too full bodied ale allowing the 2 hops to come through. Nice malt finish. Love that carared. Noticeable alcohol heat in the aroma and flavour, prolly drop the sugar.
> 
> Putting it in the database shortly.



First class!

looks great and the recipe looks great too!


----------



## flattop

Cracked my first Dr Smurto's GA (yes it was green) today....
Awesome drop... no wonder it was so popular...


----------



## AndrewQLD

Chappo said:


> Chappo's Aussie Wice lager.
> 
> Drinking well after a day of fencing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BribieG the Kiwi's looking good!




Very nice Chappo, I love the look of these really pale beers.

Andrew


----------



## DiscoStu

Pint of my Mild for lunch today :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine

DiscoStu said:


> Pint of my Mild for lunch today :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 26886



What a photo.... beautiful! nice day in Sydney I see!


----------



## white.grant

This is my take on a Gose beer of Jena recipe from Mosher's radical brewing. Some say it needs a bit more salt, I say suck it and see. A proud head, clovey phenolics, wheaty tang and spiced with coriander. Mmmmm


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> View attachment 26898
> 
> 
> This is my take on a Gose beer of Jena recipe from Mosher's radical brewing. Some say it needs a bit more salt, I say suck it and see. A proud head, clovey phenolics, wheaty tang and spiced with coriander. Mmmmm


Impressive Grant!
You don't happen to have the recipe handy?


----------



## jayse

Grantw said:


> View attachment 26898
> 
> 
> This is my take on a Gose beer of Jena recipe from Mosher's radical brewing. Some say it needs a bit more salt, I say suck it and see. A proud head, clovey phenolics, wheaty tang and spiced with coriander. Mmmmm



Wicked, not very often you see or hear of brewers having a crack at gose, very cool.


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> You don't happen to have the recipe handy?



 Thanks guys. It's certainly good fun exploring these near dead styles, and Radical Brewing is a great book. 

I'm going to have a crack at a Kotbusser next.

The recipe for the gose is


for a 22l batch
Post boil gravity 1032
Final gravity aiming for 1008
IBUs are not very much at all

.45kg rice hulls
1.59 kg wheat malt
.68kg Pilsener
.45kg acidulated malt
.40kg Flaked oats

28g Tettnanger (4.5%) @ 90min
14.5g Tettnanger (4.5%) @ 45min
28g Coriander seed (crushed) @ 0min
1/2 teaspoon salt @ 0min

Wyeast 3068 fermented at 18c


cheers

grant


----------



## yardy

rapidly becoming my favourite beer B) 

Schwarzbier







done from Jamils recipe in BCS but I have a little more Choc in this one.

Yard


----------



## yardy

and my Vienna Lager, the Schwarzbier was thrown onto the yeast cake from this






brewed with equal amounts of Pilsner, Munich and Vienna Malts

Cheers


----------



## KHB

yardy said:


> rapidly becoming my favourite beer B)
> 
> Schwarzbier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done from Jamils recipe in BCS but I have a little more Choc in this one.
> 
> Yard




Looks great i have one on tap atm using recipe from Beers Captured, bloody nice beer

Scotsman


----------



## warra48

Brown Ale, fermented with WY1469.
Delicious.


----------



## Frank

English Special Bitter


I have had beer on tap for about 8 months now and this is the first time I have filled my Stein.


----------



## Tony

Yardy.......... simply stunning mate, both of them. LOVE :wub: the glass!

I do hope you can share what you dumped in the mash tun 

I notice a lot of ales and darker beers apearing as it cools. Im the same, have a 22 ebc bitter chugging away on 1469. Oh i cant wait.

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Yardy.......... simply stunning mate, both of them. LOVE :wub: the glass!
> cheers



Yeah Yardy, love that glass. It shows your beers off to perfection. :icon_cheers: 
Should have waited for my Irish Red Ale to warm up a little before taking the pic but it was 4 o'clock on the Sunday arvo & the footy was starting.

TP


----------



## Bribie G

And another Red, keep them coming :icon_drool2: 




A tribute to Cameron's of Hartlepool Strongarm. Camerons are a strong independent regional, if you ever watch Heartbeat which is filmed on the North Yorkshire Moors adjacent to Teeside, check out the pub scenes and you will see Camerons Pumps.

A dark red ruby ale, not quite a Yorkie, not quite a Scottish. Brewed on Teeside, a smooth mellow caramelly dark quaffer after a hard day at the I.C.I. factory or the shipyards and around 4.4 % abv 

Camerons have a proprietory yeast and the UK forums tell me you can't get it but I used 1768 for a finish as smooth as a baby's bum.

Edit: basic recipe courtesy Dennis Wheeler: "Brew Your Own British Real Ales"


----------



## chappo1970

BribieG said:


> And another Red, keep them coming :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 27077
> 
> 
> A tribute to Cameron's of Hartlepool Strongarm. Camerons are a strong independent regional, if you ever watch Heartbeat which is filmed on the North Yorkshire Moors adjacent to Teeside, check out the pub scenes and you will see Camerons Pumps.
> 
> A dark red ruby ale, not quite a Yorkie, not quite a Scottish. Brewed on Teeside, a smooth mellow caramelly dark quaffer after a hard day at the I.C.I. factory or the shipyards and around 4.4 % abv
> 
> Camerons have a proprietory yeast and the UK forums tell me you can't get it but I used 1768 for a finish as smooth as a baby's bum.



Oi Bribie! It's "What's in the glass" NOT "What's HALF in the glass"! Now go and skull that half and take another picture with a FULL glass this time. Scheeesh!!

Looking mighty awesome there Bribie. I love Red Ales! What was the recipe?

Chappo


----------



## Bribie G

Duly skulled :icon_drunk: I've made 2 batches side by side.

3000g Maris Otter
500g Polenta
200g Dark Crystal]
100g Carafa T3

66 degrees 90 min

500g inverted sugar

50g Challenger Pellets 90 mins or 60 mins (see below)
15g Styrian Goldings 10 mins

Wyeast 1768 English Special Bitter

20 degrees.

I'll bring two bottles to the next BABBs meeting for a taste test:

One batch was done with a 90 min bittering addition.
The other batch 60 mins

To prove a point. Then I'll have to retrieve the thread wherever it is and bump it with the results. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> And another Red, keep them coming :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 27077
> 
> 
> A tribute to Cameron's of Hartlepool Strongarm. Camerons are a strong independent regional, if you ever watch Heartbeat which is filmed on the North Yorkshire Moors adjacent to Teeside, check out the pub scenes and you will see Camerons Pumps.
> 
> A dark red ruby ale, not quite a Yorkie, not quite a Scottish. Brewed on Teeside, a smooth mellow caramelly dark quaffer after a hard day at the I.C.I. factory or the shipyards and around 4.4 % abv
> 
> Camerons have a proprietory yeast and the UK forums tell me you can't get it but I used 1768 for a finish as smooth as a baby's bum.
> 
> Edit: basic recipe courtesy Dennis Wheeler: "Brew Your Own British Real Ales"



Bribie,

You are fast becoming the font of all (Pommy) knowledge. I was an avid fan of Heartbeat when it was shown here but spent my time during the pub scenes checking out that dollybird barmaid (Forget her name?) instead of the hand pumps.
Where did you get that book from?

Oh yeah, the beer looks great mate. :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> Yardy.......... simply stunning mate, both of them. LOVE :wub: the glass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers






TidalPete said:


> Yeah Yardy, love that glass. It shows your beers off to perfection. :icon_cheers:





thanks fellas :beer: 

that Schwarzbier is a bloody amazing beer, i've probably said this before but this is the best beer I've brewed :icon_chickcheers: 

Yard


----------



## Bribie G

Pete:

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/

And do a search on Real Ale. The author is Graham Wheeler, not Dennis. Dennis is another guy on a UK forum and I keep getting them mixed up. It's about thirty bucks and mine arrived in four days. He doesn't go too much into specific yeasts and malts, but with our knowledge on this forum we can usually fill in the gaps and choose something suitable for the various recipes, for example Golden Promise versus Maris Otter, the various WYeasts etc etc.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## therook

yardy said:


> and my Vienna Lager, the Schwarzbier was thrown onto the yeast cake from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brewed with equal amounts of Pilsner, Munich and Vienna Malts
> 
> Cheers




Thats a great looking beer Yardy, what yeast did you use?

Rook


----------



## yardy

therook said:


> Thats a great looking beer Yardy, what yeast did you use?
> 
> Rook



gday Rook, 
thanks mate, i used S-189 (24gm) at approx 8*C from memory, 150ml of the slurry from the Vienna went into the Schwarzbier

Cheers
Yard


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Pete:
> 
> http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/
> 
> And do a search on Real Ale. The author is Graham Wheeler, not Dennis. Dennis is another guy on a UK forum and I keep getting them mixed up. It's about thirty bucks and mine arrived in four days. He doesn't go too much into specific yeasts and malts, but with our knowledge on this forum we can usually fill in the gaps and choose something suitable for the various recipes, for example Golden Promise versus Maris Otter, the various WYeasts etc etc.
> 
> Cheers
> Michael



Michael,

Thanks for the link & info.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## newguy

My version of a Northern German Alt, Friedensfeld Alt. I know it's not the appropriate glass but I don't care.  It's tasting mighty fine regardless.


----------



## yardy

newguy said:


> View attachment 27131
> 
> 
> My version of a Northern German Alt, Friedensfeld Alt. I know it's not the appropriate glass but I don't care.  It's tasting mighty fine regardless.



looks great newguy, an Alt is a style that I'm looking fwd to trying in the very near future ( along with all the others....  )

Cheers
Yard


----------



## newguy

yardy said:


> looks great newguy, an Alt is a style that I'm looking fwd to trying in the very near future ( along with all the others....  )



Thanks! The recipe took me ages to perfect, but I'm finally happy with the result. It's very smooth and it was very popular at my last club meeting. Actually it was really popular at my wife's work BBQ last weekend too. It always feels good to hear the genuine surprise from mega lager drinkers when they take that first sip of homebrew. ......And they keep coming back for more....and more....and more.....


----------



## Duff

My latest Kolsch.


----------



## Bribie G

Duff said:


> My latest Kolsch.
> 
> View attachment 27148



Love the Target shot glass, I've got a set just like it. I've never made a Kolsch, something I want to get into during winter. Looks delish. I take it that it's brewed as an ale, but how long do you 'lager' it for?


----------



## head

Newguy, what hops did you use in the ALT? I did a case swap ALT Last yeay and I used all Spalt Hops. Initially very spicy which mallowed. Definately an acquired taste early on. Not all bad, but........I don't know if I would do it again. I think I will try the Tetnang when I do another.


----------



## Duff

BribieG said:


> Love the Target shot glass, I've got a set just like it. I've never made a Kolsch, something I want to get into during winter. Looks delish. I take it that it's brewed as an ale, but how long do you 'lager' it for?



Up to you and the yeast you use. Kolsch yeast is not the highest flocculating type, so some brewers I've spoken to leave it up to 3 - 4 weeks to try and clear. For mine, as soon as attenuation is reached (low to mid 80's), I filter it out. Brewed at 17C.


----------



## daemon

Enjoying my Choc Brown Porter, hits the spot perfectly with the cooler nights!





Need to take some photos during the day though, when there's some better lighting


----------



## newguy

head said:


> Newguy, what hops did you use in the ALT? I did a case swap ALT Last yeay and I used all Spalt Hops. Initially very spicy which mallowed. Definately an acquired taste early on. Not all bad, but........I don't know if I would do it again. I think I will try the Tetnang when I do another.



Hallertauer Hersbrucker mainly. It's funny you mention Spalt - they're one of my favourites.


----------



## LLoyd

Duff said:


> My latest Kolsch.
> 
> View attachment 27148



Katie on boyfriends log in...


Show off... Look... something Im interested in brewing soon. Though I do lovine Kolsch in Summer.

Steming from another thread on at the moment about yeast, whats your least favourite. Im still learning on yeasts something I dont totally understand but I know what goes with what and were to look. But yeasts that work at warmer temps for particual reasons interest me. Some tastes I don't like but Kolsch is one that I do!


----------



## LLoyd

head said:


> Newguy, what hops did you use in the ALT? I did a case swap ALT Last yeay and I used all Spalt Hops. Initially very spicy which mallowed. Definately an acquired taste early on. Not all bad, but........I don't know if I would do it again. I think I will try the Tetnang when I do another.



Two weeks ago I put a Alt done using Spalt, smells love spicy and earthy to me. First time Ive brewed only using 60grams of hops. Im looking forward to this Alt, most enjoyable brew day I have had! Im looking foward to tasting it even though its not the beer I usually drink! That's a good thing hey?


----------



## AndrewQLD

Coopers Dark Ale Clone
Very easy drinking, nice and smooth.


----------



## Duff

My current AIPA with Magnum, Columbus and US Brewers Gold.


----------



## Muggus

Double Shot Coffee Porter
Brewed with coffee beans. Isn't overly coffeeish on the nose, appears more on the aftertaste than anything else.



Styrian Best Bitter
First AG without any sort of adjunct. Very smooth, with a lovely vanillary, herbaceous, spicy hop character that intergrates so well with the malt backbone. Couldn't be happier with this beer!


----------



## Ross

Muggus said:


> Styrian Best Bitter
> First AG without any sort of adjunct. Very smooth, with a lovely vanillary, herbaceous, spicy hop character that intergrates so well with the malt backbone. Couldn't be happier with this beer!



looks great Muggus....was that with NZ Styrians, as i find they give a real vanilla hit early on, that dissapears into pure spice if the keg lasts long enough?

cheers Ross


----------



## Muggus

Ross said:


> looks great Muggus....was that with NZ Styrians, as i find they give a real vanilla hit early on, that dissapears into pure spice if the keg lasts long enough?
> 
> cheers Ross


Bit of both NZ and real Styrian in there Ross. More NZ flowers later in the boil. 
The aroma's not particularly pungent, just pleasant at this point. It's still quite young though, be interesting to see if it dies off.


----------



## roger mellie

Raspberry KristalHefe - one for the ladies.

Scrumptous nonetheless

RM


----------



## white.grant

Big Brew Day Minnow Mild, fresh from the cask


----------



## warrenlw63

AndrewQLD said:


> Coopers Dark Ale Clone
> Very easy drinking, nice and smooth.
> 
> View attachment 27161



Nice one Andrew... Is that a PhAT pint I'm spying there? B) 

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD

warrenlw63 said:


> Nice one Andrew... Is that a PhAT pint I'm spying there? B)
> 
> Warren -



It's a mini PhAT Warren, about 200ml, good for samples.

Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63

AndrewQLD said:


> It's a mini PhAT Warren, about 200ml, good for samples.
> 
> Andrew



Low PhAT... good for the waistline. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## eric8

Duff said:


> My current AIPA with Magnum, Columbus and US Brewers Gold.
> 
> View attachment 27173



That looks great Duff, sounds like it would be a big hoopy one, bit different for you  



Muggus said:


> Styrian Best Bitter
> First AG without any sort of adjunct. Very smooth, with a lovely vanillary, herbaceous, spicy hop character that intergrates so well with the malt backbone. Couldn't be happier with this beer!



Muggus, that looks really, really nice. Have you got a recipe for that one?


----------



## jayse

Its a bit early in the morning to be opening up this thread isn't it? :lol:


----------



## eric8

jayse said:


> Its a bit early in the morning to be opening up this thread isn't it? :lol:


I can't think of a better way to start the day!


----------



## jbirbeck

eric8 said:


> I can't think of a better way to start the day!



Nor can I  ...best part of the day is seeing an update to this thread and finding the next beer style to brew. I just need to work out how I can get a decent pic of my beers up here...esp now I've got a couple of nice looking glasses, although my wife has nabbed my nonic <_< .


----------



## Muggus

eric8 said:


> Muggus, that looks really, really nice. Have you got a recipe for that one?


Sure do Eric...i'll dig it up for ya:

Stryian Best Bitter

3.0kg JW Pilsner 
0.5kg JW Munich
0.20kg Medium Crystal Malt
0.10kg Dark Crystal Malt
0.05kg Roasted Barley

Mash at 67 degrees for 90 min

Hops:
10g Warrior pellets (USA '06 AA 16.4%) - 60 min
20g Styrian Goldings pellets ( SLO 07 AA 2.3%) - 15 min
10g Styrian Goldings flowers( NZ '07 AA 4.4%) - 15 min 
20g Styrian Goldings pellets ( SLO 07 AA 2.3%) - 0 min
10g Styrian Goldings flowers( NZ '07 AA 4.4%) - 0 min 
10g Styrian Goldings flowers( NZ '07 AA 4.4%) - 7 days (dry)

Yeast: WLP005 British Ale 

Boil Volume 19L
Batch Volume 20L
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.008
Abv: 4.7%
IBU: Approx 31.2

Have a huge heap of Pilsner on hand, so i've been using that as my as base malt until it's gone. You're probably better off with an ale malt.


----------



## eric8

Thanks for that Muggus, I have the Styrian pellets and also have Warrior, just need a little bit of Munich, Medium crystal and barley and I would be good to go. I even have a starter of 005 for a Porter I just did, so I will be able to split that and use it as well.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## jbirbeck

First one Devo's GB Ale - I love this beer it is so good. Its been in the bottle a while now and there is still a lot of hop flavour and aroma in there. Time to do another I think.




Second one - a Drk Biere de Garde. This has really started to come together after about 6 months in the bottle. It was originally a split batch I did with a light BdG and I added stepped choc and carafa (I think) and some treacle. There is a hint of treacle in there but it is supurb for the cooler months.



Finally, Devo's Big Hopper. I love this one as well. a lot of hop flavour in there but nicely balanced. Mostly Southern Cross.



I'll have to get drinking to get the next instalment in...I'm thinking my Nelson Sauvin Dunkel, a Rochefort and SMASH Galaxy Ale and a few others...


----------



## Bribie G

Is that hop vines happening in the background?


----------



## jbirbeck

BribieG said:


> Is that hop vines happening in the background?



sure is. They got a prune back not long after the photos as the leaves had all pretty well yellowed. Columbus, Chinook, Cascade, Cluster...


----------



## Doogiechap

Strong Dark Belgian Ale earlier tonight.
Do I smell plums ?


----------



## KHB

Doogiechap said:


> Strong Dark Belgian Ale earlier tonight.
> Do I smell plums ?
> View attachment 27460




Looks great!! I made one of these awile ago my 1st attempt and i get plumbs almost port like flavours.


----------



## peas_and_corn

My APA. Tasty


----------



## hoohaaman

newguy said:


> View attachment 27131
> 
> 
> My version of a Northern German Alt, Friedensfeld Alt. I know it's not the appropriate glass but I don't care.  It's tasting mighty fine regardless.



Nice beer,love my alts,nice dog there too newguy.


----------



## winkle

The current Devo Green Bullet batch..


drinking too well


----------



## dj1984

peas_and_corn said:


> My APA. Tasty



Love the mouse pad!!!


----------



## Tony

Why do you need a mouse pad....... unless your still living in the 90's with a ball mouse  

You still running windows 3.1?


----------



## jayse

Tony said:


> Why do you need a mouse pad....... unless your still living in the 90's with a ball mouse
> 
> You still running windows 3.1?



He's a Port Power supporter, the mouse pad more then likely come with the computer he stole


----------



## warrenlw63

jayse said:


> He's a Port Power supporter, the mouse pad more then likely come with the computer he stole



:lol: Brought home in the boot of his Datsun 120Y

Warren -


----------



## glennheinzel

One from last night (honest!). Hefeweizen using WLP 380 Hefeweizen IV. Very refreshing. This hefe is 2 months old and was just what the doctor ordered after a long day at the office (slaving away over a hot computer).


----------



## bulp

Rukh said:


> One from last night (honest!). Hefeweizen using WLP 380 Hefeweizen IV. Very refreshing. This hefe is 2 months old and was just what the doctor ordered after a long day at the office (slaving away over a hot computer).




Nice glass Rukh i friggin love schneider weiss, and Dans don't stock it anymore


----------



## eric8

Rukh said:


> One from last night (honest!). Hefeweizen using WLP 380 Hefeweizen IV. Very refreshing. This hefe is 2 months old and was just what the doctor ordered after a long day at the office (slaving away over a hot computer).



Thats a great looking Hefe!! Surprised the yeast is still in suspension after 2 months as well. I may have to come over and sample a few :lol:


----------



## glennheinzel

Bulp - I was initially put off Schneider Weiss because I didn't like the glass at the time (its one of my favourites now), it didn't seem like a hot summer day beer (which I needed at the time) and (more importantly) it was close to its use by date. 

This reminds me, I really need to stop thinking about beer and just enjoy it. :icon_cheers: 

Eric8 - I bottled this batch so a quick tip upside down changes it from kristalweizen (where'd my chill haze go?) to hefeweizen. Bar opens at 8pm tonight.


----------



## eric8

That would certainly explain it, I thought it may have been kegged, D'oh. If only I didn't have to work tomorrow and my "cab driver" was free


----------



## raven19

Wheat beer sampled a few times over the weekend.



Recipe Linky

And its Rasberry counsin!


----------



## bulp

alrighty, tonights line up was ....




Screw's IPA Mmmmmm mutch better this time the first time i brewed it i rushed it into the keg BIG mistake with s-04 butter city. Crappy photo too its much lighter in color.




A slightly modified JZ'z dunkelweizen due to lack of ingredients and i really love 3068 yeast :icon_drool2: And wouldn't you now it the last glass out of the keg always tastes the best





Last but not least TDA's Fly blown Belgian with 1214 yeast Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Second time i've brewed this and it won't be the last, (also a lot lighter in color, damn drunken camera skills)


----------



## jbirbeck

My Rochefort, I think its an 8, either way it strong and its nice. I made it up for a wedding and it was well received - I'm a little critical of it because I think the alcohol is a little 'warm'




My Nelson Sauvin and NZ cascade Dunkel done with home toasted Munich. I found the bitterness a little harsh to begin with but its drink ing really well now that I've only got one bottle left.



A brew done one one of the versions of DrSmurto's TTL. really nice. :icon_drunk: 



A columbus APA...well to be honest more of an Amber with all the crystal. I definitley over did the crystal in it but its still quite nice.



I took another couple of pics but the camera work is terrible... <_<


----------



## yardy

bulp said:


> View attachment 27639
> 
> 
> A slightly modified JZ'z dunkelweizen due to lack of ingredients and i really love 3068 yeast :icon_drool2: And wouldn't you now it the last glass out of the keg always tastes the best





gday bulp,

did you go with JZ's 30*C rule for pitching and fermenting weizens with this yeast ?
pitch @ 13*C and ferment @ 17*C.

cheers


----------



## bulp

yardy said:


> gday bulp,
> 
> did you go with JZ's 30*C rule for pitching and fermenting weizens with this yeast ?
> pitch @ 13*C and ferment @ 17*C.
> 
> cheers



Gday Yardy 

Yeah i did mate pitched at 13 and ferment at 17, also used Zwickels mash schedule for this and all my weizens, now for a weizenbock woohoo

Cheers


----------



## yardy

bulp said:


> Gday Yardy
> 
> Yeah i did mate pitched at 13 and ferment at 17
> 
> Cheers



looks the goods B) 

what did you get from it mate, banana or clove ?

listening to the podcast, JZ says that at low temps (17) it keeps the clove in check.

Cheers


----------



## Mantis

Aussie Pale Ale done with all chinook
Plenty of grapefruit but not overpowering :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

My Belgian Pale Ale.

A trial batch for the mash paddle

I was going to bottle it but couldnt have been bothered so i kegged it.

Glad i did now  Its very nice.

Malty, some yeast spice and fruitiness but soon fades back to malt wit ha hint of spicy floral hops.

cheers

Edit: glass was cold and frosted up but its crystal clear at 4 deg!


----------



## Mantis

Looks good Tony

The Aussie Pale in my pic is your recipe. The one with 90% JWTrad ale, 10% wheat then hopping FWH, 45min and 5min 
I did one with POR and this one with Chinook and I like this one better. 
Very easy drinking, but the two pints I had before bowling didnt help me thinks :lol:


----------



## Tony

Mantis said:


> I did one with POR and this one with Chinook and I like this one better.



And aint that the best part of home brewing!

Great stuff mate. 

I post my recipes, mostly as a base point. I love to see people adding, changing and experimenting. We all have different taste and its for you to find what you love to drink.

Its what its all about 

cheers


----------



## gruntus

Tony said:


> Malty, some yeast spice and fruitiness but soon fades back to malt wit ha hint of spicy floral hops.


Sold Me.....Been wanting to have a go at a Belgian Pale Ale.....what's your recipe?


----------



## Tony

BPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.75
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.79
Anticipated EBC: 20.2
Anticipated IBU: 27.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.8 4.30 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
13.9 0.80 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
5.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
3.5 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 70
2.6 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 24.6 45 min.
16.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 2.6 15 min.
24.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 0.4 1 min.


----------



## gruntus

Thanks for sharing the BPA....me thinks I might try something similar.

What yeast did you use?


----------



## Tony

Hey i cant give away everything 

Belgians are a great thing and you can use what ever you want mate 

Just remember it should be more english that belgian, but needs that belgian touch.

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Mugs Draught
My first kegged beer.
Pretty basic sort of APA with a bit of Rakua, Pacific Gem, and Southern Cross towards the end of the boil.
Very happy with the results... though my fridge is sitting at 1 degree and the beer is chilled hazed to all buggery.


----------



## Jye

My partigyle beer from an Imperial Porter... weighs in at 2% 

Plenty of speciality malt character which is obvious from the colour but you can tell its low in alc from the mouthfeel.


----------



## Katherine

Tony said:


> My Belgian Pale Ale.
> 
> A trial batch for the mash paddle
> 
> I was going to bottle it but couldnt have been bothered so i kegged it.
> 
> Glad i did now  Its very nice.
> 
> Malty, some yeast spice and fruitiness but soon fades back to malt wit ha hint of spicy floral hops.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Edit: glass was cold and frosted up but its crystal clear at 4 deg!




show off


----------



## winkle

Jye said:


> My partigyle beer from an Imperial Porter... weighs in at 2%
> 
> Plenty of speciality malt character which is obvious from the colour but you can tell its low in alc from the mouthfeel.
> 
> View attachment 27768



First one to 1% wins?
I'd be interested in trying some Jye, the milds I've been making at 3-3.3% have had a reasonable mouthfeel.

edit spelling tard


----------



## Brewmeister70

An Australian pale ale with some Carahelle and wheat malt. Very estery (banana) and satisfyingly bitter :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy

American IPA just a shade under 7%












it's on top of the 3 new kettles btw :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nice looking beer Yardy, looking forward to sampling one, Monday I hope.
Nice kettles too, looking forward to using one :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice looking beer Yardy, looking forward to sampling one, Monday I hope.
> Nice kettles too, looking forward to using one :lol:
> 
> Andrew




Hope it all pans out for monday mate :chug: 
can you see the kettles ?, wasn't sure if i got them in the shot or not :lol: 

god i hope i don't end up on the passionfruit wine tonight and try and weld your keg up :icon_cheers: 


cheers


----------



## roger mellie

Dr Smurtos TTL Clone Mk III





A few things different about this one.

1. When it was at 1.019 I emptied it into a keg that had TTL MK I in it - with 1469. I put my pressure relief valve on and fermented for another 2 weeks at 110kPa ish.
2. I filtered when the beer was finished (1.011) despite all attempts didn't blow up my membrane. As instructed the keg to keg method worked perfectly.
3. I calculate the volumes of CO2 to be close to 2 - lower than I would normally do - but perfect for this beer IMHO.

The keg secondary ferment under pressure presents with a beautifully fine carbonation. The extra hops I put in this (mainly Styrian late) really show. The 10 gms less Chocolate make this about spot on from my memory of TTL wrt Colour.

I still have crap glasses.

I love this hobby. Cheers again Smurto :icon_cheers: 

RM


----------



## Ross

Roger, that looks fantastic, might have to send you a self addressed satchel  

Sounds like the spunding & filtering was a success then?

cheers Ross


----------



## roger mellie

Ross said:


> Roger, that looks fantastic, might have to send you a self addressed satchel
> 
> Sounds like the spunding & filtering was a success then?
> 
> cheers Ross



Absolutely Rossco - I think that this style of beer really suits keg carbonation.

The keg to keg transfer went perfectly - as you said - not one bubble (well I did have a small leak so maybe a couple) but tapped this straight after and its perfectly carbed.

Cheers

RM


----------



## eamonnfoley

After a huge run of failed batches thanks to an underrated hot side hose, I present the "Troubleshooter APA".

Rather simple - bittered with POR, flavoured with US Cascade. BIAB/no chill. Starting to come really good 4 weeks after brewing (2 weeks in keg).

Life is good!


----------



## marlow_coates

Looks tasty Foles,

Nice glass by the way.


----------



## bconnery

Cascade and Centennial APA. A few months old now but the hop flavour is still going nicely...


----------



## bconnery

Babbs Eagle Heights Brew Day beer. 
English Bitter Recipe, Saison Yeast

Tartness is there, and was a nice experiment but I'm not sure the grain bill suits it 100%. I'm enjoying drinking it though...


----------



## white.grant

The big brew day minnow mild. I've made nicer milds, but this is OK. Looks nice in the glass


----------



## warrenlw63

To be followed by another mild Grant. :lol: (great timing)

This is a bottle of Rook's Mild. It's is superb to say the least. The only fault being with it is he didn't send me a second. :icon_drool2: 

It also confirms my suspicion that the West Yorkshire yeast makes better dark beers.

Warren -


----------



## white.grant

warrenlw63 said:


> To be followed by another mild Grant. :lol: (great timing)
> 
> This is a bottle of Rook's Mild. It's is superb to say the least. The only fault being with it is he didn't send me a second. :icon_drool2:
> 
> It also confirms my suspicion that the West Yorkshire yeast makes better dark beers.
> 
> Warren -



Mmmm, nice toffee colour


----------



## warrenlw63

My latest dubbel. A perfect drop for a Melbourne hail storm.  

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Doppelbock, required winter drinking :icon_cheers: !


----------



## TidalPete

Having an early one in honour of your birthday Brucie whilst firing up the kettle for another CAP. :icon_cheers: 
Very happy with my latest Pale Rider Pils after almost 5 months in CC.

TP


----------



## yardy

Belgian Toasted Golden Ale courtesy of AndrewQld, you know you've had a beer after one of these :icon_cheers: , 9% Andrew ?






cheers


----------



## zxhoon

well I guess I have been lurking here long enough, time to post up a pic of my first brew, from well over a year ago..










Bit of a difference between the 2 photos, first is with flash so looks a lot darker than it was..

bloody good for a first brew even if I do say so myself 

Was a coopers mexican with brewcraft #20 enhancer...

now to head over to the kegerator thread and post what I am working on there...


----------



## jbirbeck

Mt Choc stout - there was supposed to be a hint of NS in there but all I get is stout, but it is good.




SMASH Galaxy - JW Ale and Galaxy


----------



## jbirbeck

And - My Old. Was a tweaked version of a theakstons OP recipe done with a bit of treacle and recultured Coopers yeast. It was nice before but now after almost 3 years in the bottle it is simply amazing. Too bad it was the last one. Time to get this one back on the brew list. :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy

chocolate orange wheat







needs more orange but it's pretty good imho

cheers


----------



## bulp

yardy said:


> chocolate orange wheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs more orange but it's pretty good imho
> 
> cheers



Yardy that looks sensational mate, i can almost taste it


----------



## AndrewQLD

bulp said:


> Yardy that looks sensational mate, i can almost taste it



Yes, it looks really tasty. Save us a sample please mate, I like the color too.

Andrew


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> Yes, it looks really tasty. Save us a sample please mate, I like the color too.
> 
> Andrew




too late mate, just downed 19 lt after lunch


----------



## AndrewQLD

yardy said:


> too late mate, just downed 19 lt after lunch



And you can still type, what a legend :super: 

Andrew


----------



## glennheinzel

Dusseldorf Alt that I had last night. Plenty of bitterness, but also some supporting maltiness which is perfect for a cool evening.


----------



## kirem

an ESB. One of those beers that you think I'll just have one and at the end of the first one, you think I better have another and another.

Malty but not sweet, good bitterness balance and some nice English earthy type hop characters.

I love drinking out of my Ritzenhoff glass.

View attachment 28035


----------



## Frank

Rooting Kings said:


> And - My Old. Was a tweaked version of a theakstons OP recipe done with a bit of treacle and recultured Coopers yeast. It was nice before but now after almost 3 years in the bottle it is simply amazing. Too bad it was the last one. Time to get this one back on the brew list. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 27996



It looks like you have a lattice swizzle stick in your beer King...


----------



## warrenlw63

The Drunk Arab's Doppelbock... Like chewin' into a big malty, alcoholic biscuit. :icon_drool2: Potent enough for me to fall asleep in front of the TV. Nice one Arab! B)


----------



## warrenlw63

My Latest Bitter. Think I can get used to the Styrian/Fuggles combo. Also Ringwood makes the best rapid grain to brain beers going around.  

Time to dig out the Roger Whittaker CDs.  

Ordinary HUH?

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.67
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.55
Anticipated EBC: 27.4
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.3 7.00 kg. Bairds Perle Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
7.8 0.60 kg. Simpson's Medium Crystal UK 1.034 150
0.9 0.07 kg. TF Roasted Barley (sparge) UK 1.033 1640

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 7.9 First WH
30.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 9.5 First WH
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 3.9 15 min.
50.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 4.7 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale

Warren -


----------



## Stubbie

Warren,

Out of interest, at what temp did you mash and what was your FG?

Stubbie.


----------



## np1962

Another case of Dr. Smurto's Golden Ale


:chug:


----------



## Muggus

Rukh said:


> Dusseldorf Alt that I had last night. Plenty of bitterness, but also some supporting maltiness which is perfect for a cool evening.


Nice one Rukh! 

Love the Celebrator glass...would have to be one of the best things i've every drunk! :icon_drool2: 
Out of interest, where did you aquire such a sort after piece of glassware?


----------



## warrenlw63

Stubbie said:


> Warren,
> 
> Out of interest, at what temp did you mash and what was your FG?
> 
> Stubbie.



Stubbie I did a step mash. Protein rest of 55 degrees for 20 mins and infused up to 67 degrees for 60 mins.

To be honest I'm not sure what the FG is because I rarely check. (have used Ringwood so many times I don't bother). Airlock stops, beer starts to clear yada, yada.

Warren -


----------



## yardy

warrenlw63 said:


> The Drunk Arab's Doppelbock... Like chewin' into a big malty, alcoholic biscuit. :icon_drool2: Potent enough for me to fall asleep in front of the TV. Nice one Arab! B)




bloody nice looking beer warren, it's on the to do list, what yeast do you favour ?

cheers
Yard


----------



## warrenlw63

yardy said:


> bloody nice looking beer warren, it's on the to do list, what yeast do you favour ?
> 
> cheers
> Yard



Hey not mine yardy. It was a bottle kindly donated by TDA.  

Warren -


----------



## yardy

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey not mine yardy. It was a bottle kindly donated by TDA.
> 
> Warren -




no problem warren  

Yard


----------



## glennheinzel

Muggus said:


> Nice one Rukh!
> 
> Love the Celebrator glass...would have to be one of the best things i've every drunk! :icon_drool2:
> Out of interest, where did you aquire such a sort after piece of glassware?



The glass was very easy to find... when you're in Aying!  I picked it up from a pub near the brewery. Sounds like you'll have to go back there.


----------



## Screwtop

warrenlw63 said:


> My Latest Bitter. Think I can get used to the Styrian/Fuggles combo. Also Ringwood makes the best rapid grain to brain beers going around.



It is a nice hop combo Warren, haven't used Ringwood, can you describe the flavour/aroma profile for me against S-04 or Wy 1098

Screwy


----------



## Tony

Munich Dunkel.

Fantastic lager to drink at the bar by the fire on a cold winters night!

cheers


----------



## white.grant

Looks inviting Tony. 

cheers

grant


----------



## warrenlw63

Screwtop said:


> It is a nice hop combo Warren, haven't used Ringwood, can you describe the flavour/aroma profile for me against S-04 or Wy 1098
> 
> Screwy



Hey Screwy. Quite different to both. Let's just say you'll get similar attenuation to S-04 but a far more complex flavour profile. I always find it's quite estery on the nose and the flavour is always full of residual sweetness and a bit of unripe stone fruit to my tastes. With Ringwood I always enjoy the beer more with less late hopping in terms of aroma.

From my personal standpoint I find it has no equal in lower gravity beers. For stronger ales I'd prefer Whitbread (1098).

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Screwy. Quite different to both. Let's just say you'll get similar attenuation to S-04 but a far more complex flavour profile. I always find it's quite estery on the nose and the flavour is always full of residual sweetness and a bit of unripe stone fruit to my tastes. With Ringwood I always enjoy the beer more with less late hopping in terms of aroma.
> 
> From my personal standpoint I find it has no equal in lower gravity beers. For stronger ales I'd prefer Whitbread (1098).
> 
> Warren -




Thanks Warren....It's......On The List

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## warrenlw63

I suppose put simply Screwy it makes an ordinary bitter... well less ordinary.  

Next up will be a low gravity (1.035) Ringwood Dark Mild.

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop

warrenlw63 said:


> I suppose put simply Screwy it makes an ordinary bitter... well less ordinary.
> 
> Next up will be a low gravity (1.035) Ringwood Dark Mild.
> 
> Warren -




In a real UK Bitter funk ATM. Made a Sam Smiths Old Brewery Bitter clone and loving it right now. How good can a 3.25 ABV beer taste. 22L of it was fermented using Nottingham and the other 22L fermented with S-04. Two very similar but different beers, some caramelised wort gives a nice toffee aroma and flavour to this simply hopped beer. SO-4 beer finished at 12 and has some fruity esters, good hop brightness, is carbed well and has a big lasting head. The Nott finished at 09 has less hop brightness and a more malty profile with less fruity esters, all as would be expected, however the carbonation doesn't appear as good, same pressure same reg, and pours with less head. Think I actually prefer the Nott version, though being the drier beer the Nott's characteristics give a different impression, covering the bitternesss a little it seems sweeter and has better mouthfeel than the S-04 version. But as they age the preference switches back and forth.

Next time, might do a Nott Ringwood comparison, then a 1469 version

Screwy


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> My Latest Bitter. Think I can get used to the Styrian/Fuggles combo. Also Ringwood makes the best rapid grain to brain beers going around.
> 
> Time to dig out the Roger Whittaker CDs.
> 
> Ordinary HUH?
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
> Total Grain (kg): 7.67
> Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.55
> Anticipated EBC: 27.4
> Anticipated IBU: 25.9
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
> Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 91.3 7.00 kg. Bairds Perle Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
> 7.8 0.60 kg. Simpson's Medium Crystal UK 1.034 150
> 0.9 0.07 kg. TF Roasted Barley (sparge) UK 1.033 1640
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 7.9 First WH
> 30.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 9.5 First WH
> 50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 3.9 15 min.
> 50.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 4.7 15 min.
> 
> 
> Extras
> 
> Amount Name Type Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil)
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale
> 
> Warren -




How did you find the hop flavour Wazza doing FWH'ng. Was it worth it?

Looking forward to trying it

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

Screwtop said:


> In a real UK Bitter funk ATM. Made a Sam Smiths Old Brewery Bitter clone and loving it right now. How good can a 3.25 ABV beer taste. 22L of it was fermented using Nottingham and the other 22L fermented with S-04. Two very similar but different beers, some caramelised wort gives a nice toffee aroma and flavour to this simply hopped beer. SO-4 beer finished at 12 and has some fruity esters, good hop brightness, is carbed well and has a big lasting head. The Nott finished at 09 has less hop brightness and a more malty profile with less fruity esters, all as would be expected, however the carbonation doesn't appear as good, same pressure same reg, and pours with less head. Think I actually prefer the Nott version, though being the drier beer the Nott's characteristics give a different impression, covering the bitternesss a little it seems sweeter and has better mouthfeel than the S-04 version. But as they age the preference switches back and forth.
> 
> Next time, might do a Nott Ringwood comparison, then a 1469 version
> 
> Screwy



For sure Screwy. Sounds like the two liquids would be far better choices in a Sam Smith's clone. Nottingham would have stripped all that lovely malty character.

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

yardy said:


> no problem warren
> 
> Yard



Thanks Warren for the comments.

yardy, I used the WL 833 Bock yeast. That beer was lagered for 9 months btw.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> How did you find the hop flavour Wazza doing FWH'ng. Was it worth it?
> 
> Looking forward to trying it
> 
> Rook



Hard to say Rooky.  I'm getting a big hit of hop flavour but my guess is loading up around 8 IBUs of the hop bill 15 minutes from flameout would have been a big contributor also.

I'd say it's done something but I guess unless you compare two identical batches. Say one FWH and one with a regular 60 minute addition I'd only be guessing.

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> My Latest Bitter. Think I can get used to the Styrian/Fuggles combo. Also Ringwood makes the best rapid grain to brain beers going around.
> 
> Time to dig out the Roger Whittaker CDs.
> 
> Ordinary HUH?
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
> Total Grain (kg): 7.67
> Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.55
> Anticipated EBC: 27.4
> Anticipated IBU: 25.9
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
> Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 91.3 7.00 kg. Bairds Perle Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
> 7.8 0.60 kg. Simpson's Medium Crystal UK 1.034 150
> 0.9 0.07 kg. TF Roasted Barley (sparge) UK 1.033 1640
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 7.9 First WH
> 30.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 9.5 First WH
> 50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 3.9 15 min.
> 50.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 4.7 15 min.
> 
> 
> Extras
> 
> Amount Name Type Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil)
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale
> 
> Warren -



Looks good enough for breakfast Warren :icon_drool2: 

What is your take on the Simpsons Crystal malt?

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Looks good enough for breakfast Warren :icon_drool2:
> 
> What is your take on the Simpsons Crystal malt?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Lovely Crystal malt. :icon_drool2: Caramel/toffee with a great, delicate lingering caramel aftertaste. Very much a differing Xtal malt to Bairds. Has a touch more quality I'd say. 

Hoping their MO is up in the same league.

Warren -


----------



## T.D.

warrenlw63 said:


> My Latest Bitter. Think I can get used to the Styrian/Fuggles combo. Also Ringwood makes the best rapid grain to brain beers going around.
> 
> Time to dig out the Roger Whittaker CDs.



Looks to die for Warren!!

Just when I had all but decided to brew an American ale you go and post that!


----------



## warrenlw63

T.D. said:


> Looks to die for Warren!!
> 
> Just when I had all but decided to brew an American ale you go and post that!



Don't forget the beard, sandals and Roger Whittaker music though. You'll be a Real Ale Twat in no time. B) 

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto

warrenlw63 said:


> Don't forget the beard, sandals and Roger Whittaker music though. You'll be a Real Ale Twat in no time. B)
> 
> Warren -



I dont have any of those... i feel so inadequate! :lol: 

Agree with ringwood and low(er) gravity bitters. Currently drinking an OG 1.042 bitter with the classic fuggles/EKG combo fermented with ringwood. :chug: 

That said, i have ringwood chewing on a brown porter wort and i lurve it in your 4 shades of stout. I also have a 3 shades ccing which used ringwood. 

Is there anything it cant do?

Its that good a yeast i havent used the west yorkshire in more than 6 months


----------



## Scruffy

What's in my glass?

Just some hazy beer...

BUT IT HOLDS 1100ML!!!

Note the 'pint to line'...


----------



## Bizier

I am drinking my first AG, a mild, straight from the secondary vessel at room temp... it is wonderful. Definite milk chocolate and very nutty with a hint of fruits from 1187 at lower than planned temps. Kind of like a bar of fruit'n'nut without so much sweetness.


----------



## Tony

Kegged my bitter tonight. I ran a bit into a PET bottle and used the carbonator i bought about 2 years back for the first time. Gave it a shake for a bit..... just to "real ale" it and poured it in a glass.

Awsome. Almost flat but when swished in the mouth there is the slight tingle of carbonation.

and there is 50 liters more 

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63

DrSmurto said:


> Is there anything it cant do?



Well I'm about to see if it can come back to life after being frozen. Bloody stupid fridge and its sticky thermostat. <_< 

Smurto I have a dark mild planned on the weekend that shall take advantage of some Dingemans Biscuit Malt and Special B. I just hope the Ringwood has not suffered too much hypothermia.

Warren -


----------



## clean brewer

My latest offering on Tap "Pillar of Stout" from the DB, quite a nice Beer IMO..  Smooth, fermented on US-O4 yeastcake from an E.S.B


----------



## AndrewQLD

clean brewer said:


> My latest offering on Tap "Pillar of Stout" from the DB, quite a nice Beer IMO..  Smooth, fermented on US-O4 yeastcake from an E.S.B
> View attachment 28110



Nice looking beer CB, looks like a very creamy and dense head.

Andrew


----------



## white.grant

Last bottle of my enthusiastic beginner IPA made for the IBU february case swap.

My favouritist beer I make.


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> My favouritist beer I make.


Gotta love a good home-made IPA. Looks nice Grant.

As for me? Well my favouritist beer I make is Weizenbock, and here's my latest fresh from the keg.




First AG weizenbock (and wheat beer for that matter), couldn't be happier with the results.
Plenty of rich caramelly, nutty malt flavours, esters of dried and stewed fruits with plenty of clove spice. 
Has a slight alcoholic edge at 6.8%, that lets you know who's boss, but well masked and highly drinkable overall.
Tis' good to have a nice winter warmer on tap (even if it does need a bit of time to warm up!)


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> Gotta love a good home-made IPA. Looks nice Grant.
> 
> As for me? Well my favouritist beer I make is Weizenbock, and here's my latest fresh from the keg.
> 
> View attachment 28127
> 
> 
> First AG weizenbock (and wheat beer for that matter), couldn't be happier with the results.
> Plenty of rich caramelly, nutty malt flavours, esters of dried and stewed fruits with plenty of clove spice.
> Has a slight alcoholic edge at 6.8%, that lets you know who's boss, but well masked and highly drinkable overall.
> Tis' good to have a nice winter warmer on tap (even if it does need a bit of time to warm up!)



Muggus, only you could have a weizenbock on tap  .

Love the background to your photo. I'm imagining that you're some kind of brewing, mexican outlaw dude who likes to fish and hustle pool and is almost naked :blink:


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> Love the background to your photo. I'm imagining that you're some kind of brewing, mexican outlaw dude who likes to fish and hustle pool and is almost naked :blink:


It almost seem as though those particular items were placed there on purpose in an attempt to distract viewers from the image in focus. 

Or maybe they were...[/cue Twilight Zone music]


----------



## QldKev

*Vienna lager*

View attachment 28151


Bit cloudy, but really nice drinking.

Maybe if I brew this again I may have to gelatine it.

QldKev


----------



## Fourstar

Ok 1st off, Dry Stout,

Deep and roasty aroma, Smooth/full mothfeel. Nice acidic roastyness counterbalancing the bitterness. A decent effort at a Dry stout. Somone said 1968 would be a poor choice for a dry stout. IMO, this turned out well. Next time i will drop the RA, i think i added a little too much Chalk/Bicarb and drop the Roast barley to 7% instead of 9.4% and replace it with flaked barley. Help smooth it out a little.



Second one is my Vic Xmas case swap AIPA. Awesome dry hop fruit salad aroma. :icon_drool2: some slight haze form the dry hopping (pic wasn't that great) with a awesome hop flavour backed up on the finish with some malty bready munich/melanoiden flavours. Not much to be seen of the crystal malts. Mostly masked by the Hops. Quite balanced. i think the guys should enjoy this one.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48

Best Bitter.

It's nowhere near as dark as the photo suggests.


----------



## bconnery

Aussie Pale Ale for the club comp and because it was time I did one. 
Not sure it's a comp winner (especially after tasting some of the great efforts made by others) but it sure tastes like it will be a good drinker even very early on...


----------



## bradsbrew

Ben I will be testing my take on the aussie ale with a couple of local brewers this weekend. Might just have to pay the fees and join the club so I can enter


----------



## bradsbrew

better pic!


----------



## Tony

Fourstar said:


> Ok 1st off, Dry Stout,
> Deep and roasty aroma, Smooth/full mothfeel. Nice acidic roastyness counterbalancing the bitterness. A decent effort at a Dry stout. Somone said 1968 would be a poor choice for a dry stout. IMO, this turned out well. Next time i will drop the RA, i think i added a little too much Chalk/Bicarb and drop the Roast barley to 7% instead of 9.4% and replace it with flaked barley. Help smooth it out a little.



I have made a couple dry stouts on the 80% ale, 10% RB and flaked barly rule and they always end up a bit harsh and OTT. 

I aggree with dropping the RB back to the 7% mark. Drink guiness and its not made with a lot of RB. ITs not much darker than Tooheys old!

I recon 55 to 60 EBC with about 3% pale crystal in there as well.

Stout is not as easy to get right as some think is it?  A good challenge!

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> I have made a couple dry stouts on the 80% ale, 10% RB and flaked barly rule and they always end up a bit harsh and OTT.
> I aggree with dropping the RB back to the 7% mark. Drink guiness and its not made with a lot of RB. ITs not much darker than Tooheys old!
> I recon 55 to 60 EBC with about 3% pale crystal in there as well.
> Stout is not as easy to get right as some think is it? A good challenge!
> cheers



How is this looking Tony? I think this will be my next attempt when i get around to it, i like the idea of a small light crystal addition. Currently its appears a little thin because of how roasty it is. It finishes really dry! i think the crystal will assist the mouthfeel and smooth out the palate. Ive upped the sacch tempt o 68 as well jut to help give it abit more body. Should be enough to give it just a slight offset on the roastiness. Ive brewed 3 stouts this year (2dry and 1 sweet) and need to get back into my APA's, IPA's and AAA's. I need a big American C hop slap sometime soon, i hope my current AAA fermenting out is the ducks nuts as she smells great atm!

I might enter a bottle of this stout in the Stout extravaganza held by the westgate brewers. be interesting to see how she places. Dont get me wrong, it tastes great but the more i drink of it the less i want it.

Cheers! :icon_cheers: 


Dry Stout III 
Dry Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 20/06/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 70.2 % 
1.00 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 17.5 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 7.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 5.3 % 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 35.0 IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 35.0 IBU
Est Color: 26.7 SRM 

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 10.56 L of water at 55.7 C 50.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Add 7.39 L of water at 99.0 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.50 L of water at 89.8 C 75.0 C 10 min 

Notes
Add 1/2 Water additions to the mash, 1/2 to the kettle.
Water profile
Ca 80, SO4 130, Na 85, Cl60, HCO3 220


----------



## daemon

Just having a sample of my red ale (hence the small glass), after a week and a bit in the keg it's crystal clear. A bit of polyclar helped it along a bit as well! Not exactly what I'd pictured in my mind but full of flavour and very creamy so I'm still very pleased with the result.


----------



## warrenlw63

Fourstar said:


> Currently its appears a little thin because of how roasty it is.



Fourstar I encountered the same thing when I first made stouts. I'm more than happy with my 3 Shades recipe which serves me well. 

More importantly try adding your roast grains at the mashout/sparge stage. It seems to provide a far smoother roast character to my tastes. No accident either because I seem to get good repeatability of results this way.

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar

warrenlw63 said:


> More importantly try adding your roast grains at the mashout/sparge stage. It seems to provide a far smoother roast character to my tastes.



Interesting Warren, will note that 1 down. What about the extraction issues? Or do you grind it to powder when adding at MO/sparge?

I think the Caramalt addition should balance it out nicely without adding too much flavour. if it throws out the flavour, i will be moving to your idea warren.

Cheers!


----------



## flattop

My local Dan Murphy is tossing out Wicked Elf Pilsner for $1.99 a stubbie past "use by" date... lol WE all know how long beer will keep in bottles....
Sinking one now.... 

I only grabbed 2 as i never had it before and i didn't want to take them if i didn't like them.... will probably go back tomorrow and grab the other 10 odd stubbies tomorrow...


----------



## AndrewQLD

German Pilsner, just cracked the keg, lovely malt backbone with nice bitterness to balance.


----------



## QldKev

Nice looking pils there Andrew, very clear

QldKev


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> German Pilsner, just cracked the keg, lovely malt backbone with nice bitterness to balance.
> View attachment 28217



very nice mate B)


----------



## clean brewer

AndrewQLD said:


> German Pilsner, just cracked the keg, lovely malt backbone with nice bitterness to balance.
> View attachment 28217


Noice!!!  

Whats that picture/article I can see in the Background???

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## warrenlw63

Fourstar said:


> Interesting Warren, will note that 1 down. What about the extraction issues? Or do you grind it to powder when adding at MO/sparge?
> 
> I think the Caramalt addition should balance it out nicely without adding too much flavour. if it throws out the flavour, i will be moving to your idea warren.
> 
> Cheers!



Fourstar

It's the roast component so I guess that extraction issues should not really be factored in. I guess you could grind it finer if you wish. I just run it through the mill and hold it over to the mashout/sparge stage. Black is essentially black in a perfect world.

If dry stout is your aim then any type of crystal/caramel malt is not needed. As odd as it may sound playing around and mixing the roasted grains can get the balance you want. I always found that making it all roast barley is fairly boring.

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD

clean brewer said:


> Noice!!!
> 
> Whats that picture/article I can see in the Background???
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Ha ha, I never think to look at what's behind a shot when I take it, get too caught up in the moment.

Andrew


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> Ha ha, I never think to look at what's behind a shot when I take it, get too caught up in the moment.
> 
> Andrew




yeah sure mate  



if it were me I'd have it as an avatar ! :lol: 

cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony

Bulls Head Bitter.

I have been working, slowly, on a nice bitter to have on tap. Something that i can drink and think.......... id pay $8 apint for that at the bottlo.

Ive done it this time round. It just needs some more caramel. Will try a boil down of a couple liters next time.

Cracked a pack or 06 crop Challenger i had in the fridge for about a year and a half. 450g or it!. I was still soft and sticky and smelt devine. Love the foil vacpacks!

will put the recipe in the database later on.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63

The Drunk Arab's Scottish Heavy... Like a true Scotsman he's given the poor old Sasenach a short pour. :lol: 

Lovely complex drop this one. Some of the best well-hidden alcohol I've encountered.

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar

warrenlw63 said:


> It's the roast component so I guess that extraction issues should not really be factored in....
> Black is essentially black in a perfect world.
> If dry stout is your aim then any type of crystal/caramel malt is not needed. As odd as it may sound playing around and mixing the roasted grains can get the balance you want. I always found that making it all roast barley is fairly boring.
> Warren -



Sorry, by extraction i was not really considering SG (even though it is whats happening anyway), more so the roast flavours and aromas. I'd assume you would be getting more out of the roast barley the finer it was crushed and the longer it was in the mash tun. Atleast if you where to put it in at the end of the mash and you ground it to flour, the extraction of the roast component would be higher. This however may negate the 'smoothness' you are getting. Or simply you are only extracting day 40% of the roast component compared to 75% for a full mash period. Im assuming from the short steep you have, most of the roast component is left in the grain husk and not disolving as much as a full mash period.

With my porters/sweet stout i usually go all out in blending the darks and crystals. As for a dry stout ive always kept the malt bill really simple. Base, Roast Barley, Flaked barley. With this next recipe,the caramalt component will mainly be adding dextrins with some residual sweetness. I'd assume i'd taste none of it with the % of roast thats in there. I will report back on the results when i get around to it!

Cheers!


----------



## drsmurto

Fourstar said:


> How is this looking Tony? I think this will be my next attempt when i get around to it, i like the idea of a small light crystal addition. Currently its appears a little thin because of how roasty it is. It finishes really dry! i think the crystal will assist the mouthfeel and smooth out the palate. Ive upped the sacch tempt o 68 as well jut to help give it abit more body. Should be enough to give it just a slight offset on the roastiness. Ive brewed 3 stouts this year (2dry and 1 sweet) and need to get back into my APA's, IPA's and AAA's. I need a big American C hop slap sometime soon, i hope my current AAA fermenting out is the ducks nuts as she smells great atm!
> 
> I might enter a bottle of this stout in the Stout extravaganza held by the westgate brewers. be interesting to see how she places. Dont get me wrong, it tastes great but the more i drink of it the less i want it.
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Dry Stout III
> Dry Stout
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 20/06/2009
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Brewer: Braden
> Boil Size: 30.90 L
> Boil Time: 60 min
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0
> 
> Ingredients
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 70.2 %
> 1.00 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 17.5 %
> 0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 7.0 %
> 0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 5.3 %
> 60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 35.0 IBU
> 1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 2.00 tsp Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale
> 
> Beer Profile
> Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
> Bitterness: 35.0 IBU
> Est Color: 26.7 SRM
> 
> Mash Profile
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Protein Rest Add 10.56 L of water at 55.7 C 50.0 C 15 min
> Saccharification Add 7.39 L of water at 99.0 C 68.0 C 60 min
> Mash Out Add 9.50 L of water at 89.8 C 75.0 C 10 min
> 
> Notes
> Add 1/2 Water additions to the mash, 1/2 to the kettle.
> Water profile
> Ca 80, SO4 130, Na 85, Cl60, HCO3 220




You cant resist it forever Fourstar.... sooner or later you will brew a 3 shades or 4 shades of stout and discover for yourself what a dry stout should taste like! :icon_cheers: 

Like you, i started with the standard grist, ale, flaked and roast. I always found it too one-dimensional and OTT roasty. 

Brewed the 4 shades last winter and havent looked back, its a regular here and am about to tap a 3 shades to compare the 2.

Stick with the ESB yeast, i find a good english ale yeast works so much better in a stout that the irish ale yeast.

I pushed the latest 4 shades to 45 IBU and it still felt balanced.


----------



## Fourstar

DrSmurto said:


> You cant resist it forever Fourstar.... sooner or later you will brew a 3 shades or 4 shades of stout and discover for yourself what a dry stout should taste like! :icon_cheers:
> Like you, i started with the standard grist, ale, flaked and roast. I always found it too one-dimensional and OTT roasty.
> Brewed the 4 shades last winter and havent looked back, its a regular here and am about to tap a 3 shades to compare the 2.
> Stick with the ESB yeast, i find a good english ale yeast works so much better in a stout that the irish ale yeast.
> I pushed the latest 4 shades to 45 IBU and it still felt balanced.



Sweet, sounds good Smurto! I like the profile the ESB yest gives in this, regardless if its an under attenuator. If you keep the pitching rate up and ferment low, you can keep any 1968 'fruity' characters in check. Im a fan of the maltyness it leaves with the poor attenuation. :icon_drool2: 

Im about to crack the keg on my Sweet Stout in the next few days, its only a '2 shades' but should be goooooood.

Crme de Stout 
Sweet Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 30/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.1 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (413.0 SRM) Grain 7.2 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.50 kg Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 9.0 % 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 31.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.50 tsp Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 31.6 IBU
Est Color: 36.9 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.6 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## devo

Dry Irish stout which has been going down a treat this winter.


----------



## fraser_john

American Barleywine.....6th place Vicbrew 2008, brewed August 2007.


----------



## kirem

fraser_john said:


> American Barleywine.....



snap.


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> Dry Irish stout which has been going down a treat this winter.
> 
> View attachment 28254



Lookin' nice and PhAT! :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## devo

cheers w..phats the glassware of choice for this brew.


----------



## Fourstar

Well to keep in theeme with everyones darks, here is my Sweet stout.

Deep roasty aroma, almost ashy smokey, sweet caramel toffee on the palate with deep chocolate roast overtones. Hop flavour is almost non existant. the EKG is definitly taking the back seat on this one but has a balanced bitterness against the roast. Full mouthfeel but finishes rather dry which is suprising considering its 8% Lactose and 8% crystal malts Comparative to 11% roasts. The perfect end to a looooooong day!

Beers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Paleman

dj1984 said:


> Love the mouse pad!!!



Me too B)


----------



## eamonnfoley

My Dusseldorfer Altbier. My second successful BIAB, nochill, since the "hosegate" saga. Beautiful german malt presence, but well attenuated. Smooth but assertive bitterness. Love this style - will be brewing more of them, thats for certain.

Excuse the background - was an afterthought to take a photo.


----------



## Guest Lurker

Shhhh....don't mention the hosegate


----------



## Bribie G

AndrewQLD said:


> German Pilsner, just cracked the keg, lovely malt backbone with nice bitterness to balance.
> View attachment 28217



<newbie kegger mercilessly picking brains>

What pressure would you serve that at, Andrew?

</newbie kegger mercilessly picking brains>


----------



## NickB

Bribie - depends on what taps your running, and length of line to the tap (oh, and the temp of your kegs!)

For me, it's cheapy generic eBay taps, with 3m line. I carb at 14psi. Keg fridge is set at 4C. This is perfect carbonation for a lager (IMHO), and pretty bloody good for any APAs etc. For Bitters and Stouts, I usually force carb to approx 3/4 pressure (10psi or so) and then just gas the keg as the pressure drops (must get a secondary reg!!)

As an aside, my force carb routine is chill the beer in primary to 0C for as long as you can stand, filter into the keg, then force carb at 35psi for 90 seconds. Works for me anyhow!

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD

BribieG said:


> <newbie kegger mercilessly picking brains>
> 
> What pressure would you serve that at, Andrew?
> 
> </newbie kegger mercilessly picking brains>



11psi ( 76KPA) @ 4c for 2.4 volumes gassed, that's when I carb over a week or two, I've got the cheapy taps like NickB but only 2.2 mt beer line so my serving pressure is less.
If I need a keg overnight it gets 260KPA for 24 hours @4c, turns out perfect every time.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop

foles said:


> My Dusseldorfer Altbier. My second successful BIAB, nochill, since the "hosegate" saga. Beautiful german malt presence, but well attenuated. Smooth but assertive bitterness. Love this style - will be brewing more of them, thats for certain.
> 
> Excuse the background - was an afterthought to take a photo.




Sorry to mention Hosegate.but............no never mind :lol: But I am interested in the attenuation/Fg/ and yeast used.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## newguy

Latest (and greatest) revision of my Adamiwka Alt, a Dusseldorf Altbier. Mixture of spicy hops and toasted malt in the nose, solid bitterness throughout with enough malt to almost balance in the flavour. Finishes clean and goes down easy. Recipe in the DB. :chug:


----------



## drsmurto

All these altbiers reminds me i need to brew another soon. :chug: 

Love a good malty beer!

Why is my to brew list growing at twice the speed of the actual brewing?


----------



## Ross

DrSmurto said:


> Why is my to brew list growing at twice the speed of the actual brewing?



Mine's going the same way  - Putting down a WIT tomorrow morning & an Alt won't be far behind.

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery

DrSmurto said:


> All these altbiers reminds me i need to brew another soon. :chug:
> 
> Love a good malty beer!
> 
> Why is my to brew list growing at twice the speed of the actual brewing?



Only twice?
My brewsmith list of recipes I'm playing with stands at around 30...
I keep seeing ideas here and other places and up it goes...
I probably should stop opening it during work hours all the time though


----------



## TidalPete

Was trawling AHB whilst putting down another Witbier & saw that it's "Alt Day" today  so here are two pics of my latest using Spalter & 1007 to be consumed at Redcliffe in a weeks time. 
One pic was taken outside in the sun so as to compare the difference in perceived clarity.






TP


----------



## therook

TidalPete said:


> Was trawling AHB whilst putting down another Witbier & saw that it's "Alt Day" today  so here are two pics of my latest using Spalter & 1007 to be consumed at Redcliffe in a weeks time.
> One pic was taken outside in the sun so as to compare the difference in perceived clarity.
> 
> View attachment 28314
> View attachment 28315
> 
> 
> TP




So does that mean you just had to have 2 glass of it Pete?

Looks great by the way, poured my last half a pot before the keg blew last Friday night....I used wy 1338...great beer it was :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## Katherine

therook said:


> So does that mean you just had to have 2 glass of it Pete?
> 
> Looks great by the way, poured my last half a pot before the keg blew last Friday night....I used wy 1338...great beer it was :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook




Lasted that long....? I wish I still had mine to see how it cleared up!


----------



## TidalPete

therook said:


> So does that mean you just had to have 2 glass of it Pete?
> 
> Looks great by the way, poured my last half a pot before the keg blew last Friday night....I used wy 1338...great beer it was :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook



Thanks Rook. :icon_cheers: 
Actually it was 3 glasses as I was unsure if the carbonation was the same after 5 minutes in the sun.  

TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Was trawling AHB whilst putting down another Witbier & saw that it's "Alt Day" today  so here are two pics of my latest using Spalter & 1007 to be consumed at Redcliffe in a weeks time.
> One pic was taken outside in the sun so as to compare the difference in perceived clarity.
> 
> View attachment 28314
> View attachment 28315
> 
> 
> TP



Does the timer mean it took you 8 minutes and 11 seconds to drink one?  

Look forward to a few at Redcliffe, I should have some ESB and Saison samples to kick in as well, should be a good day :icon_drunk: .

edit: ty ping


----------



## eamonnfoley

Screwtop said:


> Sorry to mention Hosegate.but............no never mind :lol: But I am interested in the attenuation/Fg/ and yeast used.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



OG: 1050
FG: 1012ish.
yeast: US-05, but will be using a proper alt yeast next time. But the good attenuation of US05 together with the malty grain bill combines well. Late hopped this one to compensate for the no-chill. Not a lot of hop character though (it is young).

*Ingredients* Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 43.0 % 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (23.0 EBC) Grain 32.3 % 
0.70 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 15.1 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 9.7 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [8.00%] (60 min) Hops 32.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [8.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [8.00%] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## eamonnfoley

TidalPete said:


> Was trawling AHB whilst putting down another Witbier & saw that it's "Alt Day" today  so here are two pics of my latest using Spalter & 1007 to be consumed at Redcliffe in a weeks time.
> One pic was taken outside in the sun so as to compare the difference in perceived clarity.
> 
> View attachment 28314
> View attachment 28315
> 
> 
> TP



Lovely glass - I'm going to Dusseldorf in December (one of many beer destinations), so will picking up some merchendise!
Interesting to see the award winning Alt recipe in the aussie issue of BYO used pacific hallertauer for bittering. I picked up a kilo of it for $32, so will be trying something similar.


----------



## A3k

Unfortunately i can't stick with the Alt theme, but have a Helles and and Oktoberfest on tap at the moment.


----------



## roger mellie

D Saaz Cap with 20% Rice - just kegged - had to sneak a quick glass before it does its cc for a few months.

First impressions of the new D saaz flowers is that they show far more grapefruit than the last lot of pellets I had - which gave subdued citrus with strong peaches/nectarines. Still a fantastic hop this - :wub: :wub:


----------



## bulp

Brown town brown ( ie Tasty's American Brown or Janets brown ale )

Man this is a tasty brew, Even though i no chill this beer has elevated levels of awesomeness followed by some lingering resiny awesomeness and a bitterness that is well, awesome. Resiny bitter and chewy as f..k. This is my best, clearest and hoppyest beer to date, and to Tasty McDole i salute you. Centennial is my new fav hop ( DID I MENTION THIS BEER IS AWESOME)


----------



## bconnery

Bad mobile phone pic of my Hazelnut Brown. 
Nice nutty aroma with a decent malt flavour underneath.


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> Brown town brown ( ie Tasty's American Brown or Janets brown ale )
> 
> Man this is a tasty brew, Even though i no chill this beer has elevated levels of awesomeness followed by some lingering resiny awesomeness and a bitterness that is well, awesome. Resiny bitter and chewy as f..k. This is my best, clearest and hoppyest beer to date, and to Tasty McDole i salute you. Centennial is my new fav hop ( DID I MENTION THIS BEER IS AWESOME)
> 
> View attachment 28383




Still kickin arse Brett? :super:


----------



## barls

heres one of my party blonde that i made. its a bit crap in the pic due to my phone. its not that hazy.


----------



## reviled

roger mellie said:


> D Saaz Cap with 20% Rice - just kegged - had to sneak a quick glass before it does its cc for a few months.
> 
> First impressions of the new D saaz flowers is that they show far more grapefruit than the last lot of pellets I had - which gave subdued citrus with strong peaches/nectarines. Still a fantastic hop this - :wub: :wub:
> 
> View attachment 28379



Youre ccing that for a few months?? Look at it, its got beautifull! Brilliant clarity! may as well drink it now before the hop character fades :icon_drunk:


----------



## eric8

bulp said:


> Brown town brown ( ie Tasty's American Brown or Janets brown ale )
> 
> Man this is a tasty brew, Even though i no chill this beer has elevated levels of awesomeness followed by some lingering resiny awesomeness and a bitterness that is well, awesome. Resiny bitter and chewy as f..k. This is my best, clearest and hoppyest beer to date, and to Tasty McDole i salute you. Centennial is my new fav hop ( DID I MENTION THIS BEER IS AWESOME)
> 
> View attachment 28383



So how does it taste???


----------



## glennheinzel

Kind of :icon_offtopic: , but by the same token it is kind of on topic.

My brother in law (in the UK) just sent the following pic of a present that he got for me. The timing is rather uncanny as I am currently building up a Wy1469 starter for my Dr Smurto TTLL clone.


----------



## tazman1967

reviled said:


> Youre ccing that for a few months?? Look at it, its got beautifull! Brilliant clarity! may as well drink it now before the hop character fades :icon_drunk:



Agree..drink after a month of CC. looks awesome, enjoy before the hops fade


----------



## drsmurto

Rukh said:


> Kind of :icon_offtopic: , but by the same token it is kind of on topic.
> 
> My brother in law (in the UK) just sent the following pic of a present that he got for me. The timing is rather uncanny as I am currently building up a Wy1469 starter for my Dr Smurto TTLL clone.



:super: 

Cant wait to see a pic of Landlord in that glass Rukh! 

Very jealous.... off to check out ebay UK....


----------



## Katherine

Dr let us know when your book is out... LOL!


----------



## roger mellie

reviled said:


> Youre ccing that for a few months?? Look at it, its got beautifull! Brilliant clarity! may as well drink it now before the hop character fades :icon_drunk:



Not by choice Rev - let me tell ya.

I'm off to Darwin on project until Xmas. Just when I have built my keg fridge up to a decent level. Im sure a few months at 2degC wont hurt.

Hasnt stopped me sampling a few jars - still plenty left.

RM


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Warrens bitter in the glass tonight.

Sensational body, lovely malt and Styrian notes on the nose followed up with toffee and malt in the mouth.
Impeccably balanced and highly drinkable.

Cheers Warren :icon_chickcheers: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

Glad you enjoyed it Arab  ... Showing well in the PhAT. 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Arab  ... Showing well in the PhAT.
> 
> Warren -



The PhAT is strong tonight Warren. :chug: 

Here's an 80/-.

C&B
TDA


----------



## glennheinzel

DrSmurto said:


> :super:
> 
> Cant wait to see a pic of Landlord in that glass Rukh!
> 
> Very jealous.... off to check out ebay UK....



The in-laws aren't coming to visit until Nov so I probably won't get the goods until then. :angry: 

Therefore I might have to bid against you for any glasses that come up in the meantime.


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> The PhAT is strong tonight Warren.



Too many more of those and it could well lose its tumescence.  

Warren -


----------



## jlm

Something similar to Devo's GB Ale. Similar hopping schedule, 97% MO, 3% medium crystal and 1318 for the yeast. Sadly I don't think the keg will make it to the end of the weizen I'm currently brewing.


----------



## winkle

The current incarnation of the Hogshead Suma Ale


Followed by the weirdest Black&Tan I've ever had - a Expresso/Oatmeal Stout and a Farmhouse Saison



flavours all over the shop - nice though.


----------



## cliffo

A couple from this afternoon:

A single grain, single hop lager:



APA:


----------



## Katherine

winkle said:


> The current incarnation of the Hogshead Suma Ale
> View attachment 28537
> 
> Followed by the weirdest Black&Tan I've ever had - a Expresso/Oatmeal Stout and a Farmhouse Saison
> 
> View attachment 28535
> 
> flavours all over the shop - nice though.




Winkle I would be interested in the recipe for the hogshead?


----------



## Quintrex

Katie said:


> Winkle I would be interested in the recipe for the hogshead?



No pictures but I just got back from the spectapular, nice lineup

Standouts were the 

candied quince saison from bridge rd brewery

Cranky pants IPA from hunter valley brewing

Rogues Dead Guy Ale, XS: Imperial Stout, Hazelnut Brown Nectar

Awesome beers

Q


----------



## barls

opened one i got from gmk, i think it was a barley wine. very nice just what you want when warming




the smoked schwarz from here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost




and the empty with the lace


----------



## Doogiechap

MikeB's submission to the Sandgropers Christmas Case.
Very tasty Kolsch, despite piccy the contents were very clear and didn't last long :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto

Rukh said:


> The in-laws aren't coming to visit until Nov so I probably won't get the goods until then. :angry:
> 
> Therefore I might have to bid against you for any glasses that come up in the meantime.



My brother is coming back from the Uk in October for a brief visit.

I have suggested that a handpump or 2 might be a nice present........  

But a few nice glasses and barmats would be nice too.

Mmmmm, Landlord out of a pump into its own glass :icon_drool2:


----------



## Peter Wadey

cliffo said:


> A couple from this afternoon:
> 
> A single grain, single hop lager:
> View attachment 28546
> 
> 
> APA:
> View attachment 28547



I do like the look of the 2nd one, cliffo. 
Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Peter Wadey

An ESB




& the same with a bit of Porter blended in just for fun



Cheers,
Peter


----------



## devo

Felt like going the nice robust glassware to consume my czech plisener from.


----------



## RobW

ESB - Maris Otter (mostly), EKG and Whitbread yeast


----------



## Fourstar

A poor photo of my AAA now on tap.. had uber tannin issues whcih has mellowed now to a smoother bitterness... it still lingers in the throat a bit

Slightly caramely/roast with some C hop aromas. slightly catty actually. only simcoe and cascade in this. Copper to red in appearance and holds a decent lacy head for the whole glass. Firm bitterness with a deep rich crystal flavour, offset with roastyness and the lingering deep/tannin like bitterness. finishes nutty and roasty. maybe the caraaroma isnt doing it any favours (3%)

a little bit disappointed iwth the tannin like flavour. the mouthfeel is great, chewy caramel with mild carbonation. sweet.


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> Felt like going the nice robust glassware to consume my czech plisener from.






RobW said:


> ESB - Maris Otter (mostly), EKG and Whitbread yeast



Two very different but equally tasting looking beers chaps... Rob, glad to see the Whitbread reborn! (What do you think of the yeast?) Here's the beer that was the little bastard's parent. :lol: Unfortunately lamenting my last pint.  Turned into a nice little Irish Red. Perfect for a very shitty Melbourne day.

Warren -


----------



## Batz

devo said:


> Felt like going the nice robust glassware to consume my czech plisener from.
> 
> View attachment 28665




Holy Moly, I could launch the dingy in that glass :lol: 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63

Batz said:


> Holy Moly, I could launch the dingy in that glass :lol:
> 
> Batz



They used to hand them out at the local Oktoberfest at the Melbourne Showgrounds Batz... Only problem being they'd fill 'em with VB.  Was always the challenge getting your pint mug home munted and in tact. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## A3k

warrenlw63 said:


> They used to hand them out at the local Oktoberfest at the Melbourne Showgrounds Batz... Only problem being they'd fill 'em with VB.  Was always the challenge getting your pint mug home munted and in tact. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Yeah, we use to get them at the Shutzenfest in adelaide too, but with a different label. They had to replace them with plastic a while ago though as there we're too many drunk bogans glassing each other.


----------



## Screwtop

A3k said:


> Yeah, we use to get them at the Shutzenfest in adelaide too, but with a different label. They had to replace them with plastic a while ago though as there we're too many drunk bogans glassing each other.



Schutzenfest, interesting juxtoposition given the comments above :lol:

Sweet Irony

Screwy


----------



## winkle

My latest foray into Belgian dark strong/dubble territory.
I used the guys at StillScottishes brewday as victims testing panel and the verdict was so-so & too young, one week later and its coming together nicely - plums ,evident alcohol, underlying spice and (oddly) drinking chocolate. Finish is still a bit flat but another 2 weeks conditioning should fix that, on tap then B) .




edit: cn't spell even when sober


----------



## Screwtop

Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter, best 3.25ABV beer I've ever tasted!




And my old standby Screwy's ESB, pic doesn't show the true clarity. The ESB is also a bit darker than the bitter.


----------



## bulp

Screwtop said:


> Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter, best 3.25ABV beer I've ever tasted!
> 
> View attachment 28790
> 
> 
> And my old standby Screwy's ESB, pic doesn't show the true clarity. The ESB is also a bit darker than the bitter.
> 
> View attachment 28791



Looking good Screwy The SS old bitter is on the list mate any tips ? :beer:


----------



## reviled

scottish 60/- :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> scottish 60/-



Hey Rev mate, Think you could hold it closer to the light nextime?  

Looks good!


----------



## Muggus

reviled said:


> scottish 60/- :icon_drool2:


Almost looks like you're plugging in a new light globe!


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> Looking good Screwy The SS old bitter is on the list mate any tips ? :beer:




Dead easy beer bulp, single hop addition, colour and character comes from reducing 2L of unhopped wort (after all wort is in the kettle, but before adding hops) down to 300ml and adding it back to the boil. Best results from Nottingham yeast so far have some English liquids to try next.

Screwy


----------



## RobW

warrenlw63 said:


> Two very different but equally tasting looking beers chaps... Rob, glad to see the Whitbread reborn! (What do you think of the yeast?) Here's the beer that was the little bastard's parent. :lol: Unfortunately lamenting my last pint.  Turned into a nice little Irish Red. Perfect for a very shitty Melbourne day.
> 
> Warren -



G'day Warren

Happy with the flavour but I'll add a little more crystal next time - finished a touch dry.
For a first use though it was good

Rob


----------



## Batz

My 'Far Kin Ale' which is an Aussie Ale, I have been brewing this beer for a few years now with only minor adjustments. 
Photo from last night, I'm not having one at 8.00am :chug: Not today anyway  




Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> My 'Far Kin Ale' which is an Aussie Ale, I have been brewing this beer for a few years now with only minor adjustments.
> Photo from last night, I'm not having one at 8.00am :chug: Not today anyway
> 
> View attachment 28819
> 
> 
> Batz



Nice Batz, and I love the reflections off the bar.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Batz said:


> My 'Far Kin Ale' which is an Aussie Ale, I have been brewing this beer for a few years now with only minor adjustments.
> Photo from last night, I'm not having one at 8.00am :chug: Not today anyway
> 
> View attachment 28819
> 
> 
> Batz



Batz,
I can't really see the beer, but I have to say that the bar looks fantastic.
You must be very proud.

Happy dispensing,
Peter


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> My 'Far Kin Ale' which is an Aussie Ale, I have been brewing this beer for a few years now with only minor adjustments.
> Photo from last night, I'm not having one at 8.00am :chug: Not today anyway
> 
> View attachment 28819
> 
> 
> Batz



I must say the bar looks better without Campbell sleeping in it. It must be about time for a few Far Kin Ales
:icon_cheers: .


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I must say the bar looks better without Campbell sleeping in it. It must be about time for a few Far Kin Ales
> :icon_cheers: .




Any time Perry,baching for a couple of weeks, so party the line here !   

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> My 'Far Kin Ale' which is an Aussie Ale, I have been brewing this beer for a few years now with only minor adjustments.
> Batz




Great beer, nice and dry perfect for the aussie palate. Not mashed too hot :icon_cheers: 

Screwy


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Great beer, nice and dry perfect for the aussie palate. Not mashed too hot :icon_cheers:
> 
> Screwy



This is the K.K.A I told you about last time we had a beer Mike.I used 1056 instead of my usual Nottingham,it's almost too clean,POR although only used at 60 minutes leaves a slight grassy taste. I find it's missing something to chew on  I'm sure you get my drift here. 
Oh and it's dry as you would expect, but not as dry as usual...maybe I mashed to warm.....heard this happens.

Batz


----------



## parrja

I just kegged an Octoberfest after 3 weeks in the primary. About to lager but made the mistake of tasting it - absolutely amazing flavours. Can only wonder how good it will be after lagering. Unfortunately It probably won't last long enough for me to find out.




Had about 3 glasses already...must stop...


----------



## Tony

With all the talk a while ago about creating new australian styles, i decided to give an Aussie Wheat Beer a go. I got myself a bag of BB wheat malt as an extra in a "comunity purchase" for a good price and im very impressed with the results.

And if i hear anyone else say 5% wheat malt makes a beer hazy..................  

I used around 60% wheat, Golden Promise and about 4% JW caramalt. 
I Also utaliset the same basic hopping schedule as used im my LCBA clone beer but used B-SAAZ and NZ Halertau aroma flowers for a more spicy floral character than citrus.

The result is stunning!

One of the best beers i have ever made!

Edit: I love this glass. My surname is Moy and when i saw it on evilbay in belgium i payed good money to get it here


----------



## A3k

Looks good.
What yeast did you use?


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> I used around 60% wheat, Golden Promise and about 4% JW caramalt.
> I Also utaliset the same basic hopping schedule as used im my LCBA clone beer but used B-SAAZ and NZ Halertau aroma flowers for a more spicy floral character than citrus.
> 
> The result is stunning!




Looks great tony! Did you use a weizen yeast/lager or a clean ale? Good work with the caramalt! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

US-05 folks!

I wanted to use 1272 American ale 2 but it didnt fire in time.

I love the way the hop flowers make the beer creamy and soft. Its a seriously nice beer.

Now to polish off the keg of Bitter before this one is on tap. That glass was just a sample keg checker 

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> US-05 folks!
> I wanted to use 1272 American ale 2 but it didnt fire in time.
> I love the way the hop flowers make the beer creamy and soft. Its a seriously nice beer.
> Now to polish off the keg of Bitter before this one is on tap. That glass was just a sample keg checker
> cheers



Awesome, what are your thoughts on 1272? Ive got an APA firing on it aATM, it floccs out beautifully with a mere 24 hours of crash chilling my starter. The starter tasted quite good from the pour off too. no hops of course but i used the final L of runnings from my mash tun @1.030. it seem slightly fruity, was started @ around 18 deg. So you find this to usually be the case Tony or does it ferments as clean as 1056 at those temps?

My fermenation crawl space smells awesome atm either way!


----------



## Tony

It definatly has more character! I find it gives a slightly fruity, sweet, nutty finish the the beer. It makes a more interesting beer than US-05 and is fairly clean, not as fruity as an english yeast but as i said...... more character than US-05.

I love the stuff and will use it over US-05 but keep US-05 in the fridge for when i need it in a pinch.

cheers


----------



## daemon

My first attempt at a stout, it's only been in the bottle for a week but already nicely balanced. Hits the spot on these cool nights!


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> With all the talk a while ago about creating new australian styles, i decided to give an Aussie Wheat Beer a go. I got myself a bag of BB wheat malt as an extra in a "comunity purchase" for a good price and im very impressed with the results.
> 
> And if i hear anyone else say 5% wheat malt makes a beer hazy..................
> 
> I used around 60% wheat, Golden Promise and about 4% JW caramalt.
> I Also utaliset the same basic hopping schedule as used im my LCBA clone beer but used B-SAAZ and NZ Halertau aroma flowers for a more spicy floral character than citrus.
> 
> The result is stunning!
> 
> One of the best beers i have ever made!
> 
> Edit: I love this glass. My surname is Moy and when i saw it on evilbay in belgium i payed good money to get it here




Now that looks great Tony, and how about your own Brewery Glass, now that is something. An Australian New Age Weizen, good on you :icon_cheers: 

Screwy


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> It definatly has more character! I find it gives a slightly fruity, sweet, nutty finish the the beer. It makes a more interesting beer than US-05 and is fairly clean, not as fruity as an english yeast but as i said...... more character than US-05.
> I love the stuff and will use it over US-05 but keep US-05 in the fridge for when i need it in a pinch.
> cheers



Sweet, yeah thats what i tasted in my starter and also in my reading today. 1.026 down from 1.050 since satruday. working quickly at low temps too (16-17 deg). i read on the website that flocculation was decent, i couldn't believe my eyes when i saw it. my 1968 ESB wasnt this bright that early after a 24 hour crash chill! not to mention it doenst look like egg ribbons in my starter either. very nice yeast indeed!


----------



## reviled

Pliny the Eldar clone, def getting a hold on my clarity issues :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> Pliny the Eldar clone, def getting a hold on my clarity issues :icon_cheers:



Not that ive ever had a pliny, i always assumed it was a deep copper to amber to backup those hops! Looks decent either way! What ABV/IBU did you get out of this bad boy?


----------



## Bribie G

Daemon said:


> My first attempt at a stout, it's only been in the bottle for a week but already nicely balanced. Hits the spot on these cool nights!
> View attachment 28903



If it's anywhere near as good as the Choc Porter you put in the case swap then it's nectar.

Currently sampling my very first proper UK Mild brewed with guidance from the Venerable Butters:


----------



## reviled

Fourstar said:


> Not that ive ever had a pliny, i always assumed it was a deep copper to amber to backup those hops! Looks decent either way! What ABV/IBU did you get out of this bad boy?




I actually did a side by side with the read deal and colour was spot on, carapils being the main specialty malt used... ABV was about 7.3% and IBUs are apparantly 256 but its soooooo damn drinkable :icon_drool2:


----------



## Cocko

First brew from the 'new' Quad batch rig....

The Dr.'s GA with later additions subbed for cascade and Carared added to the mix....

ITS AWESOME!!

View attachment 28960


----------



## winkle

A Rootin Saison with stinky cheese



bloody lurverly :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

A Rootin Saison with stinky cheese

Pure Bliss :icon_drool2: 

Batz


----------



## Tony

Is the recipe in the database Winkle?

Looks great.


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


>




nice one Tone, now I'm bloody thirsty at 7.40 am h34r: 

i'll abstain until 8 though....

Yard


----------



## Tony

Sorry mate. I will drop a bit of mud in to cloud it up and some olive oil to kill the head next time.

Its a great beer. My brother tried one on friday night and said its the kind of beer you can slam down easily if need be, but can also sit back and enjoy slowly.

Its dry and crisp, with that fluffy spicy wheat character but also has a wonderful buttery mouth feel and rich hop aroma from the NZ Hallertau Aroma flowers. What a great hop!

Cheers


----------



## Peter Wadey

Tony said:


> ....
> ......
> Cheers



Tony,
You do filter your beers don't you?
Peter


----------



## warrenlw63

Latest Mild utilising some Simpsons MO and Dingemans Spec. Malts... You can pick theSpecial B... Could grow to like this stuff. Very raisiny. :icon_drunk: 

Ding The Man's Mild

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.64
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.55
Anticipated EBC: 44.8
Anticipated IBU: 21.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 87 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
68.7 2.50 kg. Simpsons Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 6
11.0 0.40 kg. Lyles Invert Syrup United Kingdom 1.036 10
5.5 0.20 kg. Dingemans Biscuit Malt Belgium 1.035 25
5.5 0.20 kg. Dingemans Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 300
5.5 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
3.8 0.14 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 5.00 17.9 60 min.
15.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 3.4 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale


Warren -


----------



## cliffo

Amber Ale


----------



## saccarin63

warrenlw63 said:


> Latest Mild utilising some Simpsons MO and Dingemans Spec. Malts... You can pick theSpecial B... Could grow to like this stuff. Very raisiny. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Ding The Man's Mild
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
> Total Grain (kg): 3.64
> Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.55
> Anticipated EBC: 44.8
> Anticipated IBU: 21.3
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 87 %
> Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 68.7 2.50 kg. Simpsons Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 6
> 11.0 0.40 kg. Lyles Invert Syrup United Kingdom 1.036 10
> 5.5 0.20 kg. Dingemans Biscuit Malt Belgium 1.035 25
> 5.5 0.20 kg. Dingemans Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 300
> 5.5 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
> 3.8 0.14 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 1100
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 25.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 5.00 17.9 60 min.
> 15.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 3.4 15 min.
> 
> 
> Extras
> 
> Amount Name Type Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil)
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale
> 
> 
> Warren -


looks a great beer mate.love the colour,very interested in the special b malts


----------



## Tony

Peter Wadey said:


> Tony,
> You do filter your beers don't you?
> Peter



Yeah mate, i do.

Why?


----------



## cozmocracker

Heres whats on tap at my place at the moment, a belgium wit and an APA, both very moreish!


----------



## warrenlw63

mickey eyes said:


> looks a great beer mate.love the colour,very interested in the special b malts




Yep good to know we have these great options now Mickey... When I started A/G brewing 12 years ago there was stuff all to choose from.

Warren -


----------



## A3k

My first attempt at an English Bitter turned out pretty well. 

Having fun using my pocket sparkler.

Could have more flavour though, just sneaking in the sytle guidelines, for a Special/Best/Premium Bitter, in bitterness and FG.
Next one i'll mash higher and up the IBUs.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## buttersd70

mmm. Bad pic, good beer....


I can't believe it's not English.....DrSmurto's Belgian Golden Ale, brewed by the man himself.


----------



## Mantis

Another pale ale. Been doing lots of these with different hops and slight variations on malts. 
This one is JW trad ale with 15% wheat and 4% caramalt with cascade all the way. 
It came out about 5.4% alc so care is needed :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fourstar

APA - palealemania entry.

Here is a sneak peak of my palealemania entry APA. hopped with magnum centennial and cascade. With a blend of ale, munich, carapils, caramalt and JW crystal. Fermented with 1272 Wyeast American Ale II. still got some yeast haze in the keg and should hopefully drop bright within the next week~. 

Sherberty aroma of citrus and stonefruit. Pillowy/creamy head. gold to orange in appearance with yeast haze at this point in time. Hop falvour is almost waht you smell when you open a pack of fresh hops! Grassy, citrus, peppery and sweet. Finishes with some sweet crystal and bready munich notes. palate is quite full and finishes full. It mgiht be abit on the top end of the APA scale. Maybe the AIPA im brewing atm knocks it off.. almsot the same recipe.. more base malt, more crystal and more hops :icon_drool2: 

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko

Fourstar said:


> APA - palealemania entry.
> 
> Here is a sneak peak of my palealemania entry APA. hopped with magnum centennial and cascade. With a blend of ale, munich, carapils, caramalt and JW crystal. Fermented with 1272 Wyeast American Ale II. still got some yeast haze in the keg and should hopefully drop bright within the next week~.
> 
> Sherberty aroma of citrus and stonefruit. Pillowy/creamy head. gold to orange in appearance with yeast haze at this point in time. Hop falvour is almost waht you smell when you open a pack of fresh hops! Grassy, citrus, peppery and sweet. Finishes with some sweet crystal and bready munich notes. palate is quite full and finishes full. It mgiht be abit on the top end of the APA scale. Maybe the AIPA im brewing atm knocks it off.. almsot the same recipe.. more base malt, more crystal and more hops :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:




What not in the new 'trophy' glass?


----------



## Fourstar

Cocko said:


> What not in the new 'trophy' glass?



haha, keep your eyes open... next ones in it !


----------



## Fourstar

For Cocko! Same beer, better glass! :icon_cheers:


----------



## eamonnfoley

Fourstar said:


> APA - palealemania entry.
> 
> Here is a sneak peak of my palealemania entry APA. hopped with magnum centennial and cascade. With a blend of ale, munich, carapils, caramalt and JW crystal. Fermented with 1272 Wyeast American Ale II. still got some yeast haze in the keg and should hopefully drop bright within the next week~.
> 
> Sherberty aroma of citrus and stonefruit. Pillowy/creamy head. gold to orange in appearance with yeast haze at this point in time. Hop falvour is almost waht you smell when you open a pack of fresh hops! Grassy, citrus, peppery and sweet. Finishes with some sweet crystal and bready munich notes. palate is quite full and finishes full. It mgiht be abit on the top end of the APA scale. Maybe the AIPA im brewing atm knocks it off.. almsot the same recipe.. more base malt, more crystal and more hops :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:



Looks great - thinking about giving 1272 a go. Will be keen to hear if it drops clear, its meant to be a good floccer.


----------



## Fourstar

foles said:


> Looks great - thinking about giving 1272 a go. Will be keen to hear if it drops clear, its meant to be a good floccer.



yeah my starter floccd out within 24 hours.. post ferment its takin its time unfortunatly.


----------



## Cocko

Fourstar said:


> For Cocko! Same beer, better glass! :icon_cheers:




:lol: :lol: 

Gold.


----------



## newguy

The picture doesn't really do it justice as it's actually completely clear, but it's an ESB based loosely on Dr Smurto's Landlord.

Recipe (for 42l):

7.0kg pale 2-row
686g home toasted special pale (roughly equivalent to biscuit malt)
673g 120L crystal
45g amber malt

Mashed @ 67C for 90 min.

Hops:
28g Magnum pellets (13.1%) 90 min
70g D Saaz (Riwaka) pellets (4.4%) 20 min
50g D Saaz (Riwaka) pellets (4.4%) flameout

1469 West Yorkshire (yeast cake from previous batch)

OG 1.058
FG 1.010

Starts off caramel sweet but is quickly swept away by a solid bitterness which lingers. Goes down way too easy.


----------



## raven19

American Brown Ale just tapped the keg.

Dry hopped 2gm/L also.




Edit: Recipe here


----------



## 3G

Is a bit darker in real life raven.


----------



## Muggus

Gulpa's Dubbel
Very nice indeed! Creamy texture and rich toasty/biscuity malt body without being over-the-top or alcoholic.
Nice Belgian spice with hints of vanilla, plums and dates.

Thanks alot for the sampler Gulpa, looks like it turned out great! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gulpa

Glad you liked it Mike.



Muggus said:


> Gulpa's Dubbel
> Very nice indeed! Creamy texture and rich toasty/biscuity malt body without being over-the-top or alcoholic.
> Nice Belgian spice with hints of vanilla, plums and dates.
> 
> Thanks alot for the sampler Gulpa, looks like it turned out great! :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto

Anyone got some tips on how to best photograph a glass of beer? 

Any sites that have an 'Idiots Guide to Photographing beer"

I tend not to post many pics as i just cant get the picture to showcase the beer as well as many of you.


----------



## bonj

backlighting helps. Get the glass outside or by a window where the light will shine through the glass. You want lots of light. Photography is painting with light, so it pays to have plenty available. uncluttered backgrounds make for better pictures. A light background will bounce the light and help you get that desirable backlighting even if you aren't by a window or outside... shine a desklamp such that the light illuminates your beer and reflects off your background (wall?) to boost the available light.


----------



## warra48

This was meant to be a Mild, but the OG ended up a bit too high, so it's now a Bitter.
Lovely drinking, lightly carbonated, beautiful malt flavour and body, with some caramel like sweetness to round it out.
I just love the quality WY1968 gives to these sorts of beers.


----------



## discoloop

'Scuse the crappy webcam shot but I'm too ashamed to get a real camera out. In the glass today is a warmish (13 degree), uncarbonated, unlagered lager straight from the _bottom _of the fermenter. 

I'd usually look down on someone drinking something so uncouth, but with a glass-worth left after bottling I thought I'd give it a try. It's actually quite drinkable.  It should be fantastic when chilled/cleared/carbonated!

20% Pilsner mini-mash plus 20% table sugar  plus lots of fresh POR flowers. Almost can't wait til the next one. (But this time I most definitely will...)


----------



## glennheinzel

Fourstar said:


> Sherberty aroma of citrus and stonefruit. Pillowy/creamy head. gold to orange in appearance with yeast haze at this point in time. Hop falvour is almost waht you smell when you open a pack of fresh hops! Grassy, citrus, peppery and sweet. Finishes with some sweet crystal and bready munich notes. palate is quite full and finishes full. It mgiht be abit on the top end of the APA scale. Maybe the AIPA im brewing atm knocks it off.. almsot the same recipe.. more base malt, more crystal and more hops :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:




:icon_drool2: Awesome description! Reminds me that I've got to keg my American Rye Pale Ale.


----------



## Fourstar

Rukh said:


> Awesome description! Reminds me that I've got to keg my American Rye Pale Ale.



Oh and BTW, The AIPA. 10x bitter... i mean better! :icon_drool2: The Dry hopping on the AIPA makes my mouth pucker, sour mega warhead style. Chinook and Centennial. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

I will await the results of Palealemania and see how good they really are! I would post up a pic of it, the only problem is it doesnt last long enough in the glass to get the camera out!


----------



## petesbrew

My Midson Road London Ale
I was too impatient and cracked this one just under 2 weeks.
Verdict. A bit average on the first sip, but it just kept getting better, and better, and better!
By the last gulp, I was wishing I threw another bottle in the fridge.


----------



## therook

My copy of AndrewsQLD St Louis Rice Lager......mine seems a bit darker than Andrews hhhmmmmm

The only differences in the recipe is that I used Wyeast Pilsen 2007 yeast

Bloody easy drinking beer.....thanks for the recipe Andrew :icon_cheers: 






Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

therook said:


> My copy of AndrewsQLD St Louis Rice Lager......mine seems a bit darker than Andrews hhhmmmmm
> 
> The only differences in the recipe is that I used Wyeast Pilsen 2007 yeast
> 
> Bloody easy drinking beer.....thanks for the recipe Andrew :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 29445
> 
> View attachment 29446
> 
> 
> Rook



That looks awesome Rook :icon_drool2: .

Best looking beer I have seen in a while.

C&B
TDA


----------



## T.D.

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That looks awesome Rook :icon_drool2: .
> 
> Best looking beer I have seen in a while.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Here here! Looks great Rook!


----------



## AndrewQLD

T.D. said:


> Here here! Looks great Rook!



And I have a bottle that Rook kindly sent me sitting in the fridge settling, can't wait for Friday to have a taste. Yours looks fantastic Rook, very clear and bright.
Color difference is probably just the camera.

Andrew


----------



## devo

My latest dubbel which came in a little dryer than I wanted but still good drinking none the less.


----------



## GumbyOne

First post in this thread  , first taste of an extract amber ale I brewed about two weeks ago, very nice considering its age, slight hint of chocolate and some wilamette goodness. Possibly my last extract brew ever! nearly got all my AG kit together :beerbang: .


----------



## Cube

Though I'd give this a try. A Lager with galaxy goodness:
With flash:

No flash..must take during day:



And my first stout mmmmmm:


----------



## therook

devo said:


> My latest dubbel which came in a little dryer than I wanted but still good drinking none the less.
> 
> View attachment 29458



Looks great Devo....

I think its time to cut the grass mate  

Rook


----------



## devo

therook said:


> Looks great Devo....
> 
> I think its time to cut the grass mate
> 
> Rook



Excuse me but that's not grass, them be weeds.


----------



## Cube

This is fun.

Canadian Blonde bottled 22/7/09. Carapils, malt/dex and Galaxy. US05.


----------



## elec

First time on this thread ( haven't been game before ) .
Raspberry Wheat, based on Rod from Dubbo's recipe.
My AG # 2








Regards


----------



## cliffo

elec said:


> First time on this thread ( haven't been game before ) .
> Raspberry Wheat, based on Rod from Dubbo's recipe.
> My AG # 2
> Regards



Does it taste as good as it looks?

I want one!!


----------



## elec

Destined to become house beer, by royal decree ( SWMBO anyway). Brewed this in extract before to much approval, but I now believe all I've heard about the step up in quality when going to AG.
Looks gay as, even pours a slightly pink head h34r: , but smells of raspberries, is tart, and has a dry finish. Wery, wery morish :chug: Ciffo.

Regards


----------



## porky4776

An Irish Red, my third AG attempt. Crappy shot, but clear and tasty. :icon_cheers:


----------



## warrenlw63

Bramling North Calibrator (special bitter)... Going down well after my computer went arse up. :huh: 

Warren -


----------



## rough60

elec said:


> First time on this thread ( haven't been game before ) .
> Raspberry Wheat, based on Rod from Dubbo's recipe.
> My AG # 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Recipe please elec, looks fantastic! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Screwtop

elec said:


> First time on this thread ( haven't been game before ) .
> Raspberry Wheat, based on Rod from Dubbo's recipe.
> My AG # 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Now that would tempt me back to Weipa!!!

Let's know when you're hosting a brewday, now that would be some road trip :lol:

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

On a warm Saturday arvo up here what could be more enjoyable than to sit in one's own beer garden  with the latest (Modified\adjusted) Dunkelweizen?
Sadly, the afternoon sun seems to lighten it up a bit.
Forever in your debt Tony. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> On a warm Saturday arvo up here what could be more enjoyable than to sit in one's own beer garden
> TP
> 
> View attachment 29542




I can hear the garage door groaning from here, sorry inside joke brewers.

Looks nice Pete h34r: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I can hear the garage door groaning from here, sorry inside joke brewers.
> 
> Looks nice Pete h34r:
> 
> Batz



Thanks Batz. :icon_cheers: 
The garage door groans no more. Even the light goes on now thanks to a new bulb.  

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Thanks Batz. :icon_cheers:
> The garage door groans no more. Even the light goes on now thanks to a new bulb.
> 
> TP




Oh no I didn't smash the light too??


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Oh no I didn't smash the light too??



Bloody hell Batz all my good Swarzer glasses were hidden in there. :angry: :lol: 

TP


----------



## bconnery

Porter, my 50th AG. Made it OG 50, 50IBU, 50EBC just for the sake of it. 



Hazelnut Brown Ale. Looks similar in colour to the previous pic but very different taste


----------



## TidalPete

Congrats on yout 50th Ben. :super: 
Looks the goods but Japanese Porter?? ---- See quote below ---


> just for the sake of it


So corney Ben (Pardon the pun  ) 
Too much beer watching the cricket on SBS.

TP


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> Thanks Batz. :icon_cheers:
> The garage door groans no more. Even the light goes on now thanks to a new bulb.
> 
> TP


It wasn't one of those Sirius Cybernetics personality models was it?


----------



## parrja

My Octoberfest. Partial: 33% LME, 33% Vienna, 33% Munich. 

Good thing about kegs is that the wife can't count the empties. Ha, ha, ha,ha, hic :chug:


----------



## jayse

A dark ale with the catapillers.


----------



## clean brewer

My Irishish Red Ale with No Carared(forgot).....




:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Fourstar

Doesn't need it by the look of things!


----------



## clean brewer

Fourstar said:


> Doesn't need it by the look of things!



Nah, it doesnt mate...  I was just dirty when I made it and it was meant to have about 200gr Carared in it and I forgot, just after I took 6.25kg of it in a Bulk Buy.. <_< Still have 6.25kg of it, I think a Carared Ale is on the Cards!!! :lol: 

CB


----------



## elec

edited for incorrect recipe.


----------



## elec

rough60 said:


> Recipe please elec, looks fantastic! :icon_drool2:



Its in the RedipeDB, from Rod in Dubbo. I subbed out the nuggett for Halletauer Mittlefreueh to about 15 IBU's, and used only 1 kg of frozen raspberries in secondary for a week.

You're welcome anytime your up for a bit of a drive, Screwy. :lol: The brewday would turn into one hellacious shindig, without a doubt :beerbang: 

regards


----------



## Fourstar

clean brewer said:


> Nah, it doesnt mate... I was just dirty when I made it and it was meant to have about 200gr Carared in it and I forgot, just after I took 6.25kg of it in a Bulk Buy.. Still have 6.25kg of it, I think a Carared Ale is on the Cards!!!
> CB



Am i having de-ja-vu. someting about me humping chappo's leg in another thread about carared beers!?!? :blink: 


:lol: !


----------



## clean brewer

Fourstar said:


> Am i having de-ja-vu. someting about me humping chappo's leg in another thread about carared beers!?!? :blink:
> 
> 
> :lol: !



:lol: . yes, well after getting 1/4 bag off Sully in the BB, Chappo offered me another 1/4 bag.. :unsure: 1/4 is fine for now.... Nice Malt though IMO...

CB


----------



## Fourstar

clean brewer said:


> Nice Malt though IMO...



Yeah, tis. ive got 6% of it in a Hargreaves Hill ESB clone/inspired beer in a cube ready for a re-pitch. Can't wait for it! Should be aweeesome!


----------



## Batz

Bohemian Pilsner

Best Pilsner I have brewed to date, very pleased with this one.





Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> Bohemian Pilsner
> 
> Best Pilsner I have brewed to date, very pleased with this one.
> 
> View attachment 29689
> 
> 
> Batz



Looks great Batz, nice color and foam, bet it tastes awesome.


Andrew


----------



## Maple

Batz said:


> Bohemian Pilsner
> 
> Best Pilsner I have brewed to date, very pleased with this one.
> 
> View attachment 29689
> 
> 
> Batz


Hats off to you good sir, that indeed looks divine. Not a bad backdrop either.


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks great Batz, nice color and foam, bet it tastes awesome.
> 
> 
> Andrew




I'll see if I can bottle a couple from the tap Andrew, we can have them when I drop by on Monday.




> Not a bad backdrop either



It a very nice place to live Maple, best thing is not many people know it either  

Batz


----------



## winkle

When too much Galaxy hops is barely enough, Galaxian Pale Ale


and Mahaffey's Eire-ish Red


chewy toffee, really getting there now.

Sorry for the crap photos :icon_drunk:


----------



## bconnery

Jever pils type attempt. Bittered to 41 IBUs
Last bottles, tasting nice enough but was much better fresh...


----------



## glennheinzel

bconnery said:


> Jever pils type attempt. Bittered to 41 IBUs
> Last bottles, tasting nice enough but was much better fresh...
> 
> View attachment 29745



Mmm... Jever Pils. Do you mind posting your recipe?

PS. They used to have Jever at the Lowenbrau Kellar in Sydney, but it didn't sell in any great volume so they axed it.


----------



## bconnery

Rukh said:


> Mmm... Jever Pils. Do you mind posting your recipe?
> 
> PS. They used to have Jever at the Lowenbrau Kellar in Sydney, but it didn't sell in any great volume so they axed it.


I don't mind but you should be warned that the Jever pilsish thing about it is that it's a german pilsner bittered above 40 IBUs...
I backed off a little from the supposed 45 IBU. 
I also didn't really look into what hops are supposed to be in it, or much information beyond the IBU level. So it's really not that Jeverish in some ways.
Hid the bitterness well though...

Mash was based on the Zwickel mash schedule...

Recipe: You give me Jever
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4900.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 94.23 % 
300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.77 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 30.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 7.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (15 min)Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs SafLager Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Pilsner
Total Grain Weight: 5200.00 gm
----------------------------
Pilsner
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 10.32 L of water at 57.7 C 52.0 C 
40 min Beta Add 4.01 L of water at 96.7 C 63.0 C 
20 min Saccrification Add 6.31 L of water at 95.3 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 4.59 L of water at 93.4 C 75.6 C


----------



## jayse

Porter anyone?


----------



## Cocko

Hey Jayse,

Attempted on screen cheers!

Ok, its a fail!

Smurtos GA!

View attachment 29751


----------



## macmac

Morgan's Cortez cerveza. Not bad brewed with some of LDME and Amarillo hops.


----------



## Cocko

mm, another attempted on screen cheers!!

View attachment 29753


----------



## macmac

Cocko said:


> mm, another attempted on screen cheers!!
> 
> View attachment 29753



Hahahahaha. And cheers to you too good sir.


----------



## glennheinzel

bconnery said:


> I don't mind but you should be warned that the Jever pilsish thing about it is that it's a german pilsner bittered above 40 IBUs...
> I backed off a little from the supposed 45 IBU.



It's okay. I'm from the Hills district. We like our hops.  




bconnery said:


> I also didn't really look into what hops are supposed to be in it, or much information beyond the IBU level. So it's really not that Jeverish in some ways.
> Hid the bitterness well though...
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4900.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 94.23 %
> 300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.77 %
> 35.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 30.5 IBU
> 15.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 7.1 IBU
> 15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (15 min)Hops 3.1 IBU
> 20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 2 Pkgs SafLager Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager



Thanks for the recipe. I've done a quick search around the web and you're certainly hitting it as far as using the right yeast (that doesn't accentuate malt) the use of hallertau (although tettnanger is also popular) and mostly pilsener malt. Of course I'm not looking for an exact replica, but it would be good to have something close.

By the way, I found a site where someone claims to have the following info on a reference card from the brewery-

11.2-11.5 Plato 
4.8-5.2 vol%Alc 
5.5-6.5 EBC color 
38-42 mg/l (IBU) 
4.35-4.45 pH


----------



## bconnery

Rukh said:


> It's okay. I'm from the Hills district. We like our hops.
> Thanks for the recipe. I've done a quick search around the web and you're certainly hitting it as far as using the right yeast (that doesn't accentuate malt) the use of hallertau (although tettnanger is also popular) and mostly pilsener malt. Of course I'm not looking for an exact replica, but it would be good to have something close.
> 
> By the way, I found a site where someone claims to have the following info on a reference card from the brewery-
> 
> 11.2-11.5 Plato
> 4.8-5.2 vol%Alc
> 5.5-6.5 EBC color
> 38-42 mg/l (IBU)
> 4.35-4.45 pH


Well it's nice to know I came somewhere in the ballpark. 
I based my recipe pretty much on what I tasted in the beer, and hallertau just as a nice noble hop. The beer to me doesn't have a strong malt background more just enough nice support for nice smooth bitterness. I might even drop the munich malt next time. 
The rest of the figures look pretty close to where I was.


----------



## Fourstar

Cocko said:


> mm, another attempted on screen cheers!!



Pissed much Cocko? h34r: :lol:


----------



## Peter Wadey

jayse said:


> A dark ale with the catapillers.



Ha ha, did they talk back to you?

Here's a lager from under the house. Unfiltered of course. Just 3wks in keg.




Doesn't look like August does it?
Damn fools in the local rag still deny climate change.
Expecting 29 tomorrow. So much for lager weather.

Cheerio,
Wad


----------



## DiscoStu

My first lager, a German Pils

100% JW Pils, Northern Brewer and Tettnang to 39 IBU, a month in the bottle and very clear and tasting good


----------



## Bribie G

Aussie-fornian Common  




This is the beer I did on my BIAB demo day in July. It's an Aussie Standard Lager with POR and a touch of Saaz at the end but I decided to give the Wyeast California Lager 2112 a whirl. The beer tastes great, delicate with a nice Saaz whiff but has ended up with a haze, looks a bit like a Hefe. And that's not a chill haze you are looking at either. I have heard other people having difficulty clearing Steam Beers.

Interesting. I have an identical recipe in primary at the moment using the Hurlimann Swiss dried yeast, let's see how that turns out.


----------



## cliffo

Amber Ale


----------



## Screwtop

Choc Treacle Stout.

By far the best stout I've made to date. Took this one early, leaving the other fermenter for another week before kegging, going by this any improvement will be small.


----------



## brendanos

cliffo said:


> Amber Ale
> 
> View attachment 29959




Nice one cliffo, beautiful colour!


----------



## cliffo

brendanos said:


> Nice one cliffo, beautiful colour!



Thanks mate.

Woud have to say this is one of the best beers Ive made for a while.

I'm very happy with this one.

I usually use S-04 yeast for this beer but went with Wyeast 1084 for this one and it has turned out great.

cliffo


----------



## KHB

Screwtop said:


> Choc Treacle Stout.
> 
> By far the best stout I've made to date. Took this one early, leaving the other fermenter for another week before kegging, going by this any improvement will be small.
> 
> 
> View attachment 29965



That looks great!


----------



## winkle

"Breakfast" stout - nice.
View attachment 29980


Thanks for the inspiration Campbell, might have to go back to bed soon  .
Choc-oat-late Express Stout.


----------



## yardy

Blonde Ale






cheers
Yard


----------



## AndrewQLD

Bloody hell Yardy, that looks awesome!!!
How's it taste?

Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63

A sneaky test bottle of my Flanders Red. It's getting there.  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster

Looks very nice, Warren. How long's it been maturing for?


----------



## warrenlw63

Hey Stu... 12 months in the fermenter followed by 3 months in the bottle. To be honest it could probably use a little more ageing I'm finding the flavour of the dried yeast I used for priming (US-05) is muddling with the overall flavour a touch. I dare say that will subside though. All in all I'm happy enough with it. Could be more balsamic sour but that's life.  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster

For my second batch I used dregs from the first batch and it has a heap more balsamic than the first one. Early days for that batch as well though as it's only been in the bottle for a month after 9 months fermenting.


----------



## Bribie G

yardy said:


> Blonde Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> Yard



Yardy is that a Belgian Blonde a-la-Leffe glass? How long did it take you in primary / sec as I'd love to do one up for the BABBs September Belgian evening but feel I have left it far too late this year. <_<


----------



## clean brewer

S.M.A.S.H with Topaz...




:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## TidalPete

Looks like there's a few stouts on show this week Winkle? Wouldn't mind a go at yours if it's on par with your usual stuff? :icon_drool2: 

My latest Dark&Dangerous FES @ 8.7% & a nice reward for all the tinkering I've done over the last couple of years. Still under 4 weeks old & getting better every week.





TP


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> Bloody hell Yardy, that looks awesome!!!
> How's it taste?
> 
> Andrew



not bad for a simple recipe mate, just pils, crystal and a little amber from memory, all Northern Brewer to 26 IBU with 25gm NB at flame out.




BribieG said:


> Yardy is that a Belgian Blonde a-la-Leffe glass? How long did it take you in primary / sec as I'd love to do one up for the BABBs September Belgian evening but feel I have left it far too late this year. <_<



yeah belgian glass but not belgian brew i'm afraid mate, see above  

cheers
Yard



fairly clear for a brew that had the whirfloc forgotten from the boil btw


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> A sneaky test bottle of my Flanders Red. It's getting there.
> 
> Warren -




Nice looking beer Wazza, can't wait to try that one :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Nice looking beer Wazza, can't wait to try that one :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook



Yah not long now... We can try it and listen to Devo's New York accent. B) 

Warren -


----------



## T.D.

warrenlw63 said:


> A sneaky test bottle of my Flanders Red. It's getting there.
> 
> Warren -



Looking great Warren!


----------



## jbirbeck

clean brewer said:


> S.M.A.S.H with Topaz...
> 
> View attachment 30004
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



mate that looks fantastic... how is the topaz?

I've got a pack of Topaz and I'm itching to get it into an 'Australian' Saison.


----------



## bradsbrew

My APA for the QABC.


----------



## Effect

My simcoe and cascade APA...picture makes it look too dark. It is just within the boundaries of the guidelines of an APA - but I don't really care that much - I love the colour. It is also crystal clear after gelatine and polyclar...

First beer from the new Kegerator, very pleased :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> My APA for the QABC.



Dude, bring a bottle to BABBs (if ya going) I'll bottle a Galaxy APA off the keg.


----------



## barls

my irish red i found a bottle of in the cupboard. kegs long gone.


----------



## chappo1970

Great Wye Ape Ale! Bewediful





Drinking just vonderful. Thanks to Maple and 4star with this one.

Chap Chap


----------



## clean brewer

Rooting Kings said:


> mate that looks fantastic... how is the topaz?
> 
> I've got a pack of Topaz and I'm itching to get it into an 'Australian' Saison.



Recipe Specifications -------------------------- 
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.31 L 
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG 
Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 29.5 IBU 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.50 % 
Boil Time: 90 Minutes 
Ingredients: ------------ 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 10.00 kg Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
25.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 25.3 IBU 
8.00 gm [16.20 %] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast-Ale

Here is the Recipe I did, only used 33gr Topaz for 44ltrs, get the Grapefruit I reckon like others have mentioned.. Nice all the Same, I would probably not Bitter up to hard at the start next time and use a few later additions to see how it goes that way, prob do another SMASH that way.... I think it would be nice as a Flavour and Aroma addition.... I think there is another Hop that says not too use it to early in the boil as Grapefruit can dominate, maybe the same for this hop???/ :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> My APA for the QABC.




Brad,
Entries to the QABC can be left at my place... :icon_drool2: :lol: 

Looks great!


----------



## Maple

Chappo said:


> Great Wye Ape Ale! Bewediful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking just vonderful. Thanks to Maple and 4star with this one.
> 
> Chap Chap


magnificent!


----------



## Scruffy

Ashes Bitter. ...Yes you are.




Shameless plug for my supplier...!


----------



## chappo1970

Fookin 'ell Scrufy. Noice!

As or the Ashes part... it's still a bit raw :angry:


----------



## Scruffy

Fanks ChapChap... (& sorry mate, never understood that game anyway - i'm a Man Utd fan)

The other bitter has a bit of chill haze though...




I'll bring a mystery bottle of dark comedy to spice up the BABBs AGM tomorrow... if you're there you can guess the ingredients...

-edited to sprinkle peace and harmony twixt two island communities, and to apologise for the sh1t camera phone...


----------



## jbirbeck

clean brewer said:


> Recipe Specifications --------------------------
> Batch Size: 44.00 L
> Boil Size: 49.31 L
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 29.5 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.50 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> Ingredients: ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU 10.00 kg Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 %
> 25.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 25.3 IBU
> 8.00 gm [16.20 %] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU
> 0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast-Ale
> 
> Here is the Recipe I did, only used 33gr Topaz for 44ltrs, get the Grapefruit I reckon like others have mentioned.. Nice all the Same, I would probably not Bitter up to hard at the start next time and use a few later additions to see how it goes that way, prob do another SMASH that way.... I think it would be nice as a Flavour and Aroma addition.... I think there is another Hop that says not too use it to early in the boil as Grapefruit can dominate, maybe the same for this hop???/ :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


Cheers. I'd probably up the late additions. The other hops you're thinking of I believe is Chinook...definite recommendations against heavy late hopping although I did a smash with my home grown stuff with bittering at 30 mins and other additions at 20, 15 and 5 and far out it was good.

Now, I need to get some more pics of recent beers up here...


----------



## yardy

AndrewQld's C.D.A, wouldn't have found it only the keg blew so I went hunting for beer :icon_cheers: 

it's a sensational drop :icon_drunk: 






cheers
Yard



btw Andrew, wouldn't mind the recipe mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine

No sunlight here at the moment... 

Kt Hopburst brew on the biggest brew day...

Not much of this left.


----------



## Pete2501

Was that all in one mouth full or are those bubbles holding onto the glass nicely?


----------



## Katherine

Pete2501 said:


> Was that all in one mouth full or are those bubbles holding onto the glass nicely?



couple of mouth fuls there. Im proud of this beer.


----------



## Fourstar

Chappo said:


> Great Wye Ape Ale! Bewediful
> Drinking just vonderful. Thanks to Maple and 4star with this one.
> Chap Chap



Mate, looks the goods! iF only they where serving that here in Hue! (Vietnam).

I am having a delightful time sinking all the straw coloured rice lagers and... (wait for it) MICRO BREW Lagers! SWMBO and i had 4 beers (bottled, not draught) for $1.50 today! 1 Huda, 2 Hue Lagers, 1 Festival lager. Some of the Bia Hoi from Ha Noi ive had top anything produced out of CUB, no lies! some where not as good (storage).

I have plenty of photos to show off when i get back!

Cheers/Beers! (back off to my room for my 20 cent cans of Huda!)


----------



## Peter Wadey

Post brewday Vienna





Hope you had a good brewday too!
Pete


----------



## reviled

My American Cream ale, im so happy with it ive decided to make it a house beer! Or at least variations of it...

Hopped lightly with Nugget, Amarillo, and Cascade :icon_drool2: Next time will probably sub cascade for simcoe or centennial...


----------



## TidalPete

Couple of pics of my latest offerings.

Brown Town American Brown Ale. The pic really doesn't do it justice as it fails to highlight the deep amber tones in the glass.  




Red Ryder Roggenweizen with 1.5Kg Dark Wheat & 1.00 Kg Rye.




TP


----------



## Bribie G

Hey Tidal, was hoping you might have been down for GravityGuru's brewday, we'll meet eventually  


Just bottled a QLD comp English Special Bitter contender, "SuperLandlord" seen here out of cold crash tonight and tickled with a pocket sparkler. Angels dancing on my tongue, so far - hope it gets legs as it carbs up over the next two weeks.




Sending 2 bottles down to Butters tomorrow with hopes of the good Dr and Muckey's comments as well.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Hey Tidal, was hoping you might have been down for GravityGuru's brewday, we'll meet eventually



One fine day Bribie, one fine day. :icon_cheers: 
Interested in tasting a few of those BIAB beers of yours especially that SuperLandlord you've just posted. It's on my "To Do " list.

TP


----------



## Tony

TP that Red Ryder looks delicious. The beer almost looks like a naked woman with the lights shining in the right places 

Awsome photo!

Love the Rye and love the Dark Wheat. Im a little sad my bag is almost empty. But i have a bag of pale wheat to play with now 

cheers


----------



## buttersd70

BribieG said:


> Sending 2 bottles down to Butters tomorrow with hopes of the good Dr and Muckey's comments as well.



luvly jubly.
BTW, muckey lost his virginity the other day, and brewed his first Best Bitter. :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> TP that Red Ryder looks delicious. The beer almost looks like a naked woman with the lights shining in the right places
> 
> Awsome photo!
> 
> Love the Rye and love the Dark Wheat. Im a little sad my bag is almost empty. But i have a bag of pale wheat to play with now
> 
> cheers



Cheers Tony :icon_cheers: 
I'm sure you've got more grain for your next Dark Wheat on it's way at this very moment. :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Finally got homebrew back on tap - had a big break from brewing while I was studying for my IBD exam. Just finished carbing up my Australasian wheat. If the ANZAC brew idea goes ahead for the Tanunda show, I might enter this. 50/50 pale and wheat, NS and Galaxy hops... US yeast though ... 1272 Am ale II. The fruitiness works well though, so maybe I'll re-brew it with a coopers yeast??

Lovely wheaty taste, great creamy mouthfeel, light fruit salad from the yeast, firm in balance bitterness and a nice gentle NS/Galaxy aroma and flavour complementing the yeast character. I'm damn happy with this beer and especially happy to finally be drinking HB again.




Got a munich dunkel carbing up now, but it could do with some time in the cold, an Am Pale ale in the fermenter, a cream ale in the cube and a fresh wort kit that I'm not sure what to do with that I bought because I wanted another cube anyway - think I might make it into a festbeer.

All things going well, I might even have a few beers for this years comps .. I thought I was going to have none.


----------



## np1962

buttersd70 said:


> luvly jubly.
> BTW, muckey lost his virginity the other day, and brewed his first Best Bitter. :lol:


But will there be any left for our brewday?
Nige


----------



## drsmurto

BribieG said:


> Just bottled a QLD comp English Special Bitter contender, "SuperLandlord" seen here out of cold crash tonight and tickled with a pocket sparkler. Angels dancing on my tongue, so far - hope it gets legs as it carbs up over the next two weeks.
> 
> Sending 2 bottles down to Butters tomorrow with hopes of the good Dr and Muckey's comments as well.



Absolutely Bribie. Just let Muckey and myself know when you post it so we can be there when it lands.......... Beers don't tend to last too long in Butters fridge!

And Muckey - a bitter ey? Looking forward to sampling that!


----------



## drsmurto

My english barleywine

A tad too easy to drink. 




Malty, warming with some dried fruits, low in carbonation.


----------



## clean brewer

DrSmurto said:


> My english barleywine
> 
> A tad too easy to drink.
> 
> View attachment 30371
> 
> 
> Malty, warming with some dried fruits, low in carbonation.



Brewed my Barleywine yesterday, cant wait to try it but will have to wait!!  How old is that again DrS??

Looks the goods mate.. :icon_drool2: Sounds like it tastes the goods to...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## drsmurto

Bottled in Feb so still a young 'un but tasted delish already.

Drinking it at room temp and its rockin my world


----------



## browndog

BribieG said:


> Hey Tidal, was hoping you might have been down for GravityGuru's brewday, we'll meet eventually
> 
> 
> Just bottled a QLD comp English Special Bitter contender, "SuperLandlord" seen here out of cold crash tonight and tickled with a pocket sparkler. Angels dancing on my tongue, so far - hope it gets legs as it carbs up over the next two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 30331
> 
> 
> Sending 2 bottles down to Butters tomorrow with hopes of the good Dr and Muckey's comments as well.




And what might that syringe have been for Mr BribieG ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G

browndog said:


> And what might that syringe have been for Mr BribieG ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



For those who came in late:

Pocket sparkler: buy a syringe from the chemist (minus needle of course) and with a UK bitter or mild pour a glass but leave an inch of headspace. Suck up a syringe full of beer, then from about six inches from the top of the beer shoot the syringe full hard into the beer so it shoots down to the bottom of the glass. The beer will then erupt into a Kilkenny or Guinness froth which will settle down to a rich creamy head almost identical to what you get with a UK beer served through a hand pump with a tight sparkler setting.

Sh*t Browndog I don't know why I typed all that, I'll bring it along to the September meeting :lol: :lol:


----------



## drsmurto

BribieG said:


> For those who came in late:
> 
> Pocket sparkler: buy a syringe from the chemist (minus needle of course) and with a UK bitter or mild pour a glass but leave an inch of headspace. Suck up a syringe full of beer, then from about six inches from the top of the beer shoot the syringe full hard into the beer so it shoots down to the bottom of the glass. The beer will then erupt into a Kilkenny or Guinness froth which will settle down to a rich creamy head almost identical to what you get with a UK beer served through a hand pump with a tight sparkler setting.
> 
> Sh*t Browndog I don't know why I typed all that, I'll bring it along to the September meeting :lol: :lol:



:icon_offtopic: Pharmacist Bribie, they are pharmacists.

What they know about chemistry could be chiselled on a grain of rice with a shovel.



Back on topic, can you imagine trying to explain your 'pocket sparkler' if you were caught with it in a pub? 

Honestly officer/bouncer, its to get a head on me beer.....


----------



## reviled

DrSmurto said:


> Back on topic, can you imagine trying to explain your 'pocket sparkler' if you were caught with it in a pub?
> 
> Honestly officer/bouncer, its to get a head on me beer.....



:lol: bahaha, could be quite the task to talk yourself out of that one lol


----------



## Bribie G

DrSmurto said:


> :icon_offtopic: Pharmacist Bribie, they are pharmacists.
> 
> What they know about chemistry could be chiselled on a grain of rice with a shovel.
> 
> ....................



Yes like when I tried to buy colourless iodine to do starch testing. Their eyes glazed over, didn't have a clue what I was talking about. :huh:


----------



## therook

DrSmurto said:


> My english barleywine
> 
> A tad too easy to drink.
> 
> View attachment 30371
> 
> 
> Malty, warming with some dried fruits, low in carbonation.




Dr,

That looks fantastic.

Is this something that you can hide away and bring out years later?

also where is the recipe  

Rook


----------



## drsmurto

therook said:


> Dr,
> 
> That looks fantastic.
> 
> Is this something that you can hide away and bring out years later?
> 
> also where is the recipe
> 
> Rook



If I stop giving it away...... then yes!

Recipe - here

I wasn't too sure about brewing one of these but now i have tasted it a few times and its improving I am hooked. 1 stubbie over the course of an hour at 20C or thereabouts. Perfect night-cap!

Next time will be try and hit 1.100 just for Tony! 

EDIT - typos


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> Red Ryder Roggenweizen with 1.5Kg Dark Wheat & 1.00 Kg Rye.
> 
> View attachment 30293
> 
> 
> TP



niiiiice B) 


went mad on the roggens for awhile, must do another very soon

Yard


----------



## Tony

Cracked a bottle of my Chipottle Ale today.

I must say its a nice beer. Identical flavours and heat as the Rogue beer but without the candy sweet finnish.

Very VERY happy with it.

And for the cost of 2 bottles of Rogue... i got 27 liters.

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Cracked a bottle of my Chipottle Ale today.
> 
> I must say its a nice beer. Identical flavours and heat as the Rogue beer but without the candy sweet finnish.
> 
> Very VERY happy with it.
> 
> And for the cost of 2 bottles of Rogue... i got 27 liters.
> 
> cheers



Looks nice Tony. :icon_drool2: 
I've never had a Rogue beer. Where did you get your bottles from? Dan Murphys?

TP


----------



## Fourstar

TidalPete said:


> Looks nice Tony. :icon_drool2:
> I've never had a Rogue beer. Where did you get your bottles from? *Dan Murphys?*




Ha, the day they stock Rogue i'll eat my sweaty brew undies!


Looks great tony! I think i might knock one ot, i have a buttload of Chipotles floating around. was it uber spicy or just warming?!?


----------



## Tony

TP..... got it from warners at the bay near Newcastle. Try Slow Beer .com???

Ha......... my wife looked at my bank statement while i was in PNG and googled Warners at the bay. It comes up as a motel and i got questioned big time. Its a f#$ken bottle shop as well for gods sake.

4star............Its just warming. same heat as the Rogue beer. 

I found a few bottles of Sticky Fingers Doppelbock i brewed with Schooey a year or 2 ago.

Stuck one in the fridge and after half a glass its starting to affect my typing ability (can it get worse?) Not helped by 6 beers before hand.

1.108 and WOW.... its malt in a glass.






cheers

Edit: fixed some spelling


----------



## reVoxAHB

sex on wheels, Tony. sex on wheels. 

reVox


----------



## Tony

thanks mate.

How many people in Australia are drinking an 11% Doppelbock at 4 in the afternoon 

I love being a brewer!


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> Ha......... my wife looked at my bank statement while i was in PNG and googled Warners at the bay. It comes up as a motel and i got questioned big time. Its a f#$ken bottle shop as well for gods sake.
> 
> 4star............Its just warming. same heat as the Rogue beer.



Haha, had fun explaining that i suppose  Sweet, i think i might take a looksy at your recipe and see if it fits the bill! Enough sweetness with the carared?



Tony said:


> How many people in Australia are drinking an 11% Doppelbock at 4 in the afternoon



Crikey! Awesome!


----------



## reviled

Tony said:


> Cracked a bottle of my Chipottle Ale today.
> 
> I must say its a nice beer. Identical flavours and heat as the Rogue beer but without the candy sweet finnish.
> 
> Very VERY happy with it.
> 
> And for the cost of 2 bottles of Rogue... i got 27 liters.
> 
> cheers



Keen to see the recipe please Tony?? :beer:


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Looks nice Tony. :icon_drool2:
> I've never had a Rogue beer. Where did you get your bottles from? Dan Murphys?
> 
> TP


 Drinx @ Grand Central stocks them - Nectar would have the best range, Pete


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> Keen to see the recipe please Tony?? :beer:



From memory its in the Chillies thread!


----------



## Tony

Yeah i cant remember exactly what i doid with the chillis but i bo believe tis posted in the Chilli thread somewhere.

recipe:



Smoked Chipotle Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.36
Anticipated EBC: 18.6
Anticipated IBU: 36.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 3.00 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
41.7 2.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
8.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 32.3 45 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 4.4 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 6.00
Total Water Qts: 12.68 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 12.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.08
Grain Temp: 24.39 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein rest 5 10 52 51 Infuse 58 12.00 2.00
mash 5 60 66 66 Infuse 99 6.53 3.09


Total Water Qts: 19.58 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 18.53 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 22.53 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

Add 2 coarsly chopped Chipottles to mash

Add 4 dried chilli's to boil 15 m
in to go


----------



## buttersd70

DrSmurto said:


> If I stop giving it away...... then yes!



If you want a repeat session of me passed out in Muckeys backyard, then I reckon this would do it. This time, bring a texta and a camera :lol: .


----------



## bulp

Tony said:


> How many people in Australia are drinking an 11% Doppelbock at 4 in the afternoon



More like how many people wish they were drinking an 11% Dopplebock at 4 in the afternoon

Thats me, looks awesome Tony :beerbang:


----------



## Tony

bulp said:


> More like how many people wish they were drinking an 11% Dopplebock at 4 in the afternoon
> 
> Thats me, looks awesome Tony :beerbang:



Well....... im sobering up now and back on the Aussie wheat on tap.

I managed to get my Saison stout cubed, kids showered and fed and put to bed and dont remember much of it at all.

great beer 

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> TP..... got it from warners at the bay near Newcastle. Try Slow Beer .com???
> 
> Ha......... my wife looked at my bank statement while i was in PNG and googled Warners at the bay. It comes up as a motel and i got questioned big time. Its a f#$ken bottle shop as well for gods sake.
> 
> 4star............Its just warming. same heat as the Rogue beer.
> 
> I found a few bottles of Sticky Fingers Doppelbock i brewed with Schooey a year or 2 ago.
> 
> Stuck one in the fridge and after half a glass its starting to affect my typing ability (can it get worse?) Not helped by 6 beers before hand.
> 
> 1.108 and WOW.... its malt in a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Edit: fixed some spelling



WOW! :icon_drool2: 

Thanks for the info Perry. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Tony

Perry?


----------



## bulp

My MUnich Helles, the photo's a bit blurry due to anger watching Carlton throw away a finals win. Only one word comes to mind F.............CK




Sweet malt will ease the pain


----------



## Effect

Tony said:


> TP..... got it from warners at the bay near Newcastle. Try Slow Beer .com???
> 
> Ha......... my wife looked at my bank statement while i was in PNG and googled Warners at the bay. It comes up as a motel and i got questioned big time. Its a f#$ken bottle shop as well for gods sake.
> 
> 4star............Its just warming. same heat as the Rogue beer.
> 
> I found a few bottles of Sticky Fingers Doppelbock i brewed with Schooey a year or 2 ago.
> 
> Stuck one in the fridge and after half a glass its starting to affect my typing ability (can it get worse?) Not helped by 6 beers before hand.
> 
> 1.108 and WOW.... its malt in a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Edit: fixed some spelling



what type of glass is that?


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Perry?



"Winkle" as in periwinkle Tony old son. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Phillip said:


> what type of glass is that?



Kwak, old thing (coachman glass).


----------



## Tony

Ahhhhhh it all makes sence now TP 

Deeeeeeeeeerrrrr. Tony slaps forehead.

The glass is a Kwak glass. Its a belgian beer and the glass is a bugger to clean, but great to drink from.

cheers


----------



## drsmurto

American Rye IPA - had to brew one after Boilerboy gave me a bottle of his. Happy with the result, the rye lends a spiciness that goes well with the citrus/peach of the cascade/amarillo.







And my Munich Dunkel - couldn't get a decent pic of this without the flash, or it could have been the 6.7% AIPAs that made it more difficult..... :lol: 
Loving this beer. Had lager drinking mates around and they were impressed with how easy it was to drink. Malty but still dry. I NEED to brew this again and soon!


----------



## NickB

Aussie Dark Ale, based on Tony's Old recipe

View attachment 30498



Cheers


----------



## mrpolly

My first AG batch DrSmurto's Golden Ale.


----------



## eric8

mrpolly said:


> My first AG batch DrSmurto's Golden Ale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30512


I bet thats the best beer you have tasted!! Well done


----------



## mrpolly

eric8 said:


> I bet thats the best beer you have tasted!! Well done



Thank you Eric. I am loving this beer, it tastes great. But im a hop head so I think the next brew will be an IPA.


----------



## Bribie G

A pint of Bodies from the keg  




Golden Promise, maize, Carared, sugaz, EKG, Northdown, Styrians, 1469


----------



## AndrewQLD

Looks tasty BribieG, nice color and the head look dense, mouth is watering.


----------



## Bribie G

And now to t'other side of t'Pennines

First taste of my wannabe State comp contender SuperLandlord II. Note I have respectfully turned the Boddingtons Logo facing away from the camera. 







Oh f**k

:beerbang:


----------



## Katherine

Nice...... :icon_drool2: 

Im waiting for the cornflake beer!


----------



## Bribie G

Katie said:


> Nice...... :icon_drool2:
> 
> Im waiting for the cornflake beer!



Didn't photo too well but it broke the drought at beer o'clock (Monday so that's 3 o'clock Eastern Standard  ) NZ hops really nice.

Kilo o' Cornflakes red lager with Kiwi hops. 3 months in the bottle it had coca cola bubbles and a bit of a frothy bubbly head, far better a month ago but tasted noice. 





Now I'm getting Pi$$ed and it's only 4.30 B)


----------



## Katherine

Would rice bubbles work?


----------



## Bribie G

They probably would do  
When the world rice crisis hit about a year ago and rice went from a dollar a kilo to about $1.50 in a month I went to ALDI and bought a shedload of rice, expecting rice to go up to three or four bucks. Never happened but I ended up with many many kilos of a rice that is actually fairly crap in the kitchen but goes great in the mash, so working my way through it :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine

BribieG said:


> They probably would do
> When the world rice crisis hit about a year ago and rice went from a dollar a kilo to about $1.50 in a month I went to ALDI and bought a shedload of rice, expecting rice to go up to three or four bucks. Never happened but I ended up with many many kilos of a rice that is actually fairly crap in the kitchen but goes great in the mash, so working my way through it :icon_cheers:



LOL....

Im doing my first rice lager, Jasmine rice with Pacific halluetua on Saturday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bribie G

OK Katie seeing as you are online and trying to get me paralytic, and also because you did such a wonderful job of organising the Biggest Brew Day, here's the pint of my B.B.D brew I'm drinking right now, a seriously confused "American Bavarian Australian COOEEE lager"  which is still on keg. 




Galaxy Malt
Rice
Munich 2
Sugaz

Chinook
Hallertau 

Morgans Lager Yeast

Tastes great but the hops are arm wrestling with each other


----------



## Nick JD

One Pot Jail Cell Ale.






Could do with some polyclar or similar, but for the effort that went in - damn, it's pretty fair  . The honey has long gone, dunno where but it's not there anymore which is a shame.

Pity I used such average hops (cheap as chips Czech Saaz), because with some hops that had a bit more character and AAs - it will be a fine drop.

I'm going to repeat it like so:

10L batch.

2kg Ale Malt
100g Carapils
30g Carafa3
10g Pac Jade 60min
10g D Saaz Dry

But it can't be called Jail Cell Ale then. Maybe Minimum Security Ale ... or Conjugal Visit Ale :lol: .

Time for another.


----------



## Katherine

BribieG said:


> OK Katie seeing as you are online and trying to get me paralytic, and also because you did such a wonderful job of organising the Biggest Brew Day, here's the pint of my B.B.D brew I'm drinking right now, a seriously confused "American Bavarian Australian COOEEE lager"  which is still on keg.
> 
> View attachment 30545
> 
> 
> Galaxy Malt
> Rice
> Munich 2
> Sugaz
> 
> Chinook
> Hallertau
> 
> Morgans Lager Yeast
> 
> Tastes great but the hops are arm wrestling with each other




Looks pretty good to me, Im not drinking beer this month, though the gin is going down pretty good... Still not beer. Gee we did three brews on ABBD day and it went weeks okay so good going Bribie! I think its a great weekend just to get stocks up....


----------



## Tony

Katie said:


> Im not drinking beer this month, though the gin is going down pretty good... Still not beer.



Why???


----------



## barls

the honey blonde off tap at the moment


----------



## Peter Wadey

Tony,

Here's a Dunkel of mine from the w/end.
I reckon it's pretty close in colour to yours!






Tony said:


>



A pretty beer in a pretty glass. Nice one, Tony.
Re: cleaning it. Won't a horse-hair bottle brush get down in there for you?

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## bradsbrew

bad photo. Nice English Bitter, been in the glass a bit too much tonight.

Brad


----------



## Tony

Peter Wadey said:


> A pretty beer in a pretty glass. Nice one, Tony.
> Re: cleaning it. Won't a horse-hair bottle brush get down in there for you?
> 
> Cheers,
> Peter



Thanks mate...... love the look of the Dunkel. I love that style!

Cleaning......... I just rinse it out with hot water a few times and seems to do the trick. The Bock didnt have much head but its carbed a tad too low. a bit more gas would really lift the beer.

cheers


----------



## Bribie G

Dr J.D King and I enjoying some Modern English Summer Ale (scuse the glasses :lol: )




And followed up with a nice dark British Mild (Northdown, Styrians)


----------



## LLoyd

MY English IPA WAS in the glass but it looks better now.. B)


----------



## bulp

Dirty Hefe-weizen, lovely on a warm victorian :lol: day, in my fathers day beer glass.


----------



## Bribie G

LloydieP said:


> MY English IPA WAS in the glass but it looks better now.. B)
> 
> 
> View attachment 30733



Bet it feels better now as well


----------



## Effect

bulp said:


> Dirty Hefe-weizen, lovely on a warm victorian :lol: day, in my fathers day beer glass.
> View attachment 30739




Mate, that glass looks, well, sexy!

That wheat beer looks like it would go down a treat!


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> Dirty Hefe-weizen, lovely on a warm victorian :lol: day, in my fathers day beer glass.
> View attachment 30739



Nice....................Sure know how to make a man thirsty, your all over those Hefe's eh mate.

Screwy


----------



## Cube

BribieG said:


> Dr J.D King and I enjoying some Modern English Summer Ale (scuse the glasses :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 30731
> 
> 
> And followed up with a nice dark British Mild (Northdown, Styrians)
> 
> View attachment 30732




BribieG, given by how much the roof shadow has moved from one pic to the other and how you guys haven't, looks like a good *chug chug* session on the big kahuna glasses mate :icon_drunk: 

I could accuratly guestimate said *chug chug* given that your ass is in the same place taking the pics :icon_cheers: I so need to 'pop in' and make sure my figures tally up. hehe
:icon_cheers:


----------



## bulp

Screwtop said:


> your all over those Hefe's eh mate.
> 
> Screwy





Like a fat kid on a cupcake mate :icon_chickcheers: , Raising one in your honour Screwy and wishing you were down here with me and Jay this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## winkle

Had a few Flying Pig Bitter in honour of Pistol *. Thats about 4 or 5 of those this year so far. 


The strong bitter has evolved a fair bit over time, very tasty if a bit hoppy for style but it'll do nicely now.
Bass strait blue was nice as well :icon_cheers: .


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Had a few Flying Pig Bitter in honour of Pistol *. Thats about 4 or 5 of those this year so far.
> View attachment 30755
> 
> The strong bitter has evolved a fair bit over time, very tasty if a bit hoppy for style but it'll do nicely now.
> Bass strait blue was nice as well :icon_cheers: .



Looks good Perry. :icon_drool2: Hope there'll be some left on the 26th?

TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Looks good Perry. :icon_drool2: Hope there'll be some left on the 26th?
> 
> TP



Dunno Pete I had 4 pints last nite and it was bloody hard to stop  .


----------



## Batz

Choclate Octmeal Stout.

It's rare that I brew a stout at all, but this one is fantastic, would have been even better during the colder weather.




What happened to winter anyway?

Batz


----------



## yardy

looks the goods Batz, Stanwell looks different to the last time i was there though...

cheers


----------



## Batz

yardy said:


> looks the goods Batz, Stanwell looks different to the last time i was there though...
> 
> cheers




Arrived home yesterday, start Callide 21st

Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> Arrived home yesterday, start Callide 21st
> 
> Batz




I won't be there mate, got a pretty good gig atm, will be able to catch up for a beer though as I'm working in the area

Yard


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Choclate Octmeal Stout.
> 
> It's rare that I brew a stout at all, but this one is fantastic, would have been even better during the colder weather.
> 
> View attachment 30777
> 
> 
> What happened to winter anyway?
> 
> Batz



Looks the good stuff Batz but it's blocking that nice view of yours. :icon_cheers: 
If you've got time to spare before you leave us again I still have half a keg of Foreign Extra Stout (Page 109) to compare? Bring a driver -- Mine is 8.7%. 

TP


----------



## eric8

Batz said:


> What happened to winter anyway?
> 
> Batz


Do you even have a winter up there? Not from the look of that photo.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Arrived home yesterday, start Callide 21st
> 
> Batz



Poor timing Batz, you'll miss the pissup brewday here on the 26th.
Choc oatmeal stouts, luverly  .


----------



## TidalPete

eric8 said:


> Do you even have a winter up there? Not from the look of that photo.



Now why do you reckon there's no rush hour in Sydney or Melbourne any more?   

TP


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Poor timing Batz, you'll miss the pissup brewday here on the 26th.
> Choc oatmeal stouts, luverly  .




Work tends to get in the way of things winkle, might just give it up !
Oh then there's those pesky bills <_< 

Batz


----------



## fraser_john

bulp said:


> Dirty Hefe-weizen, lovely on a warm victorian :lol: day, in my fathers day beer glass.
> View attachment 30739



Oh I loved your hefe, I can almost taste it!


----------



## devo

About 5 weeks ago Don Mateo handed me a stubby of his marzen which I finally got around to drinking the other night. I'd have to say I was duly impressed with the effort and enjoyed every drop. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

4% Session APA on a beautiful sunday afternoon after painting the deck. Nice. :icon_cheers:


----------



## warrenlw63

Recently tapped witbier in the big Hoe. Loving this one. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## cliffo

warrenlw63 said:


> Recently tapped witbier in the big Hoe. Loving this one. :chug:
> 
> Warren -



Looks the goods Warren! :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

warrenlw63 said:


> Recently tapped witbier in the big Hoe. Loving this one.
> Warren -



So, *flaked *raw wheat i suppose...  :lol: 

Looks very yellow/gold. interesting colour. is the picture true to its appearance?



cliffo said:


> Looks the goods Warren! :beerbang:



Exactly what i was thinkingQ!


----------



## warrenlw63

Fourstar said:


> So, *flaked *raw wheat i suppose...  :lol:
> 
> Looks very yellow/gold. interesting colour. is the picture true to its appearance?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what i was thinkingQ!



Hey I'm a purist :lol: Plain old raw wheat from the local Turkish Deli. Only $2 a kilo as well. You know you want to use some fourstar.  

Yeah colour is pretty much correct. It's only a phone camera pic though.

Thanks chaps.

Warren -


----------



## clean brewer

My A.P.A entry in the QABC.....




Luverly.....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> My A.P.A entry in the QABC.....
> 
> View attachment 30857
> 
> 
> Luverly.....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Looks too cloudy and hazy to enter h34r: ... better send it to me ASAP for evaluation CB!


----------



## Fourstar

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey I'm a purist :lol: Plain old raw wheat from the local Turkish Deli. Only $2 a kilo as well. You know you want to use some fourstar.



Hahaha, hell yeah! The only problem is when lacking a mill im not all that fond of crushing 2.5kg by hand!

I guess i could always take it along to Daves @ Greensy to mill it for me!


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Looks too cloudy and hazy to enter h34r: ... better send it to me ASAP for evaluation CB!



Got another 20+ltrs where that came from as a back-up.....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Tony

Aussie Pale Ale.

100% TF MO

Bittered POR flowers B) A touch of Cluster pellets at the end for aroma.

Used US-05 and its bloody delightful!

Cheers


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> Aussie Pale Ale.
> 
> 100% TF MO
> 
> Bittered POR flowers B) A touch of Cluster pellets at the end for aroma.
> 
> Used US-05 and its bloody delightful!
> 
> Cheers




Looks fantastic Tony, I could go one of thoses now, I love a good Aussie ale....having a nice Alt all the same <_<


----------



## Tony

funny you should say that mate. I have an Alt planned for tomorrows brew day. 

Looking forward to it..... will be using the 1010 to see how it goes. Clean and dry is the aim.

cheers


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> Clean and dry is the aim.
> 
> cheers



And clean and dry is the game :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## Steve

Tony said:


> Aussie Pale Ale.
> 
> 100% TF MO
> 
> Bittered POR flowers B) A touch of Cluster pellets at the end for aroma.
> 
> Used US-05 and its bloody delightful!
> 
> Cheers



:icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

It looks a bit hazy but the glass was cold from the fridge and the beer was cold too. I wiped the left side of the glass before i took a photo but it started frosting back up. 

Its an aussie ale.... it should be cold 

Ahhhh you get the jist though 

cheers


----------



## Batz

A piccy of the Alt Tony







Shitty glass but the contents is nice.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Aussie Pale Ale.
> 
> 100% TF MO
> 
> Bittered POR flowers B) A touch of Cluster pellets at the end for aroma.
> 
> Used US-05 and its bloody delightful!
> 
> Cheers



Nice looking Aussie Ale Tony. :icon_cheers: 
Never used POR flowers only pellets but must get some for my next AA. Ever think of doing the same recipe with 1272? I reckon it's a better finisher than US-05.
Here's my latest Alt pic for you to have a look at. Shame about the view. Batz gets all the glory there.  

TP


----------



## Batz

> Shame about the view. Batz gets all the glory there



Couple of hours with a D-9 and you would be able to see the ocean behind that beer Pete

It's a bit dry here ATM, we need 50mm of rain as of now! Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Couple of hours with a D-9 and you would be able to see the ocean behind that beer Pete
> 
> It's a bit dry here ATM, we need 50mm of rain as of now! Batz



:icon_offtopic: 

Getting dry here too Batz. Just turned off the bore after giving the yard a good going over which is all well & good but you can't beat a good drenching from up above.
You should really think about getting a few thousand or so pop-ups for your place.  

TP


----------



## Tony

Those Alts have wey my apetite for a malty bitter beer!

Im using about 1/4 KG of Spalt.

Bohemien pils
Munich II 30%
2% carabohemein
2% carafa spec II

1.047, 40 IBU.

It will be at the low end of the scale but i want it quaffable for friends and still see them drive home safe 

cheers

PS..... Batz..... your place looks very green compared to here. My front lawn is half dead already. It usually lasts till november. Rain would be nice but i think its gunna be hot and dry again.


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> !
> 
> PS..... Batz..... your place looks very green compared to here. My front lawn is half dead already. It usually lasts till november. Rain would be nice but i think its gunna be hot and dry again.




Paradise here Tony, lots of work but paradise.
It will not be long before land like this is no longer avaliable in Australia.

Batz


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

My first attempt at a Weizenbock. 
Probably a bit light in colour but I quite like it, although a few schooners knocked me on my arse.  

Dodgy iPhone pic - 




DK


----------



## moodgett

mmmm DSGA
probably a little young but tastes so damn good and i just couldnt help myself


----------



## Effect

Galaxy Pale Ale

Hopped continuously for 60 minutes. Smells like you've cracked open a fresh passionfruit... :icon_drool2:


----------



## shark

Brewers Choice Original Porter (Fresh Wort Kit).

Pored straight from the tap into one of my new glasses.

Very nice drop. Easily the best beer I have brewed.


----------



## newguy

6 month old wee heavy. OG 1.107 and finished at 1.028. It's starting to develop rich dark fruit oxidative flavours but they're still pretty low. It will be hitting its prime in about another 6 months.


----------



## TidalPete

Big ups to BribieG for sending me a bottle of his excellent Super Landlord. :icon_drool2: 
Absolutely definitely on my "To Do" list for October.
Many thanks Bribie. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG - Toucan Ni..a Juice!

What can i say... an assault on the tastebuds!

Pours jet black, opaque in appearance, a deep brown fluffy head with good retention. Toasty w/licorice and coffee notes on the nose, strong fortified alcohol aromas and alcoholic sharpness. Moderate palate with some syrupy sweet characteristics. Rich plum fruit flavours with deep acrid/coffee/chocolate notes. Low bitterness with a strong malt stringency on the finish. Quite well balanced malt bitterness to alcohol. Carbonation is perfect.

Decent beer, a well crafted beer by a well crafted individual! Cheers BribieG!


----------



## Bribie G

> BribieG - Toucan Ni..a Juice!
> 
> What can i say... an assault on the tastebuds!
> 
> Pours jet black, opaque in appearance, a deep brown fluffy head with good retention. Toasty w/licorice and coffee notes on the nose, strong fortified alcohol aromas and alcoholic sharpness. Moderate palate with some syrupy sweet characteristics. Rich plum fruit flavours with deep acrid/coffee/chocolate notes. Low bitterness with a strong malt stringency on the finish. Quite well balanced malt bitterness to alcohol. Carbonation is perfect.
> 
> Decent beer, a well crafted beer by a well crafted individual! Cheers BribieG!



Thanks 4* :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: 
You really can\\\'t go wrong with a can o Coopers Stout and two cans is even better! I love this brew and make it a few times a year, and it only takes about 20 minutes to \\\"assemble\\\". However at 9% ABV it\\\'s not a session beer unless you like to sleep next to dumpsters in alleys :unsure: 

2 Cans Coopers Stout
1 kg LDME
1 kg Dex

A sprinkle of any hop whatsoever at day 5 (Styrians in this case)

Nottingham 




Edit: there is a saying that there is no such thing as a free lunch; in other words you can take shortcuts and think you have beaten the system, but at the end of the day it has all caught up with you, and you are really no further ahead, and probably lagging behind. 

This beer is a free lunch


----------



## bradsbrew

Pilsner Ale.



HMMM the picture uploader isnt working for me tonight <_<


----------



## Bribie G

bradsbrew said:


> Pilsner Ale.
> 
> HMMM the picture uploader isnt working for me tonight <_<



Pilsner
Ale

:unsure: 

Hey sounds like some of my recipes.




Please explain


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> Edit: there is a saying that there is no such thing as a free lunch; in other words you can take shortcuts and think you have beaten the system, but at the end of the day it has all caught up with you, and you are really no further ahead, and probably lagging behind.
> This beer is a free lunch


I'd have to agree with that one. Only pitfall was hop bitterness, it has enough malt bitterness/acridness to balance. just lacked some hops. I would pin it towards a RIP over a Export stout, mainly due to the alcohol and malt profile being through the roof! 

Edit: BTW, it hit me for six!


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> Pilsner
> Ale
> 
> :unsure:
> 
> Hey sounds like some of my recipes.
> 
> 
> Please explain



Made a double batch of Pilsner. Whilst the 15L of Real Pils is fermenting away nicely at 9 degree usilg WLP800, I used wyeast 1272 to ferment this one out and kegged it yesterday being 8 days grain to brain and I am quite happy with it got around 23L. So by the time its gone the Real Pils might be ready for kegging.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Fourstar

Fourstars Golden Ale (Not DSGA. A similar beer, JW Ale as the base, less Munich (aprrox 1/2 grist) with more base malt and some dark crystal 2%. Hop schedule and %'s are completly different.)

Grainy sweet aroma with a wall of citrus american hops. Grassy aroma with some stone fruit/peach aromas.
Gold to amber in appearance with brilliant clarity but low head (due to poor carbonation, went a week without a gas bottle and had a few pints ) Moderate to light mouthfeel. Sweet malty/bready flavours on the palate, has a strong citrus/stonefruit flavour from the hops. carrys well onto the finish with a sweet malt flavour and lingering bitterness.

Nice i guess!


----------



## reviled

One of the last pints of Fathers day Ale


----------



## Bribie G

Boagsy on another thread was asking about colour of Aussie Pales / CSA styles and I said I'd post a piccie: :icon_cheers: 

This batch is 4000 BB ale, 200 wheat malt and 300 Carared:


----------



## Ross

Geez Bribie....Don't go posting pics that good at this time of the day :icon_drool2: 

....the boys will be happy...off to the coldroom to crack a tallie of something nice :icon_cheers: 


Cheers Ross



Edit......

We picked the Limited Release Flying Dog Smoked Double Lager.... Wow this is one lovely beer...a big rich Schwarz Beer :icon_drool2: 





cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew

bradsbrew said:


> Made a double batch of Pilsner. Whilst the 15L of Real Pils is fermenting away nicely at 9 degree usilg WLP800, I used wyeast 1272 to ferment this one out and kegged it yesterday being 8 days grain to brain and I am quite happy with it got around 23L. So by the time its gone the Real Pils might be ready for kegging.
> 
> Cheers Brad
> [/quote/]
> 
> new camera was the problem with over size pics.
> Really happy with this beer. :icon_drunk:


----------



## bradsbrew

Ross said:


> Geez Bribie....Don't go posting pics that good at this time of the day :icon_drool2:
> 
> ....the boys will be happy...off to the coldroom to crack a tallie of something nice :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......
> 
> We picked the Limited Release Flying Dog Smoked Double Lager.... Wow this is one lovely beer...a big rich Schwarz Beer :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 31452
> 
> 
> 
> cheers Ross




:icon_drool2: how do I get a job at craftbrewer?


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> (snip)....the boys will be happy...off to the coldroom to crack a tallie of something nice :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross
> 
> Edit......
> 
> We picked the Limited Release Flying Dog Smoked Double Lager.... Wow this is one lovely beer...a big rich Schwarz Beer :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 31452
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Oh good, there's a bottle of that in the fridge that somehow survived the weekend  .


----------



## Effect

Ross said:


> Edit......
> 
> We picked the Limited Release Flying Dog Smoked Double Lager.... Wow this is one lovely beer...a big rich Schwarz Beer :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 31452
> 
> 
> 
> cheers Ross




damn you and all your fancy american beer :icon_drool2: 

looks like like they have had an effect on your own brews as well from what I can see in 'what are you brewing II', we may have to have a chat as I am quite intrigued.


----------



## Bribie G

I had a clear out today and came across the last 2 bottles of Bribie Bitter Project from May, bottled in glass and kept in a dark cupboard, last of the partials B) 

5L of a full brew of stock wort I did and then split into 4 x 5L cubes
Morgans Australian Lager
1kg raw sugar 

US05

Dry hopped with a couple of Hallertau plugs I had hanging around. I can't believe how yummy it is, just got back from the pub after SWMBO's weekly pokies session and this stuff beats the crapper out of the VB I was just drinking.


----------



## TidalPete

My latest Smoked Schwarzbier which unfortunately has lost a lot of "smoke" after a three month lagering but not too bad all the same & my best to date.  
Strictly to style anyway.
Adding another 30\40% to the 450g Bairds Peated should fix it next time around.
Bit of a shame the afternoon sun detracts from the actual 56 EBC.

TP


----------



## reviled

BribieG said:


> this stuff beats the crapper out of the VB I was just drinking.
> 
> View attachment 31482



 I dont know how you could bring yourself to drink a VB?? :blink:


----------



## Tony

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 31507



The garden certanly looks excited about it mate :lol: 

I have had the same problem with the Weyermann Rauchmalz...... the smoke fades and leaves the beer a touch lacking.

Bring back the Hoepfner! :super:


----------



## glaab

reviled said:


> I dont know how you could bring yourself to drink a VB?? :blink:



" it'd keep you alive "


----------



## raven19

Robust Porter really hitting the spot now after being in the keg for a number of months now...

If only I had a dual pressure reg, then I could have the carbonation turned down on it a little bit...




Recipe Linky here


----------



## Peter Wadey

TidalPete said:


> My latest Smoked Schwarzbier ......
> Bit of a shame the afternoon sun detracts from the actual 56 EBC.
> TP
> View attachment 31507



Detracts? No!
A great looking beer in front of a very well kept yard.
You clearly take pride in both.
Great shot. More please!

Pete


----------



## mckenry

My Oktoberfest.
Brewed 4/4/09
Lagered 5 months.
Not enough o's in smoooooth for this one.

Just knocking off a couple of these waiting for the NRL grand final to start.


----------



## O'Henry

I was wondering how it turned out. Looks fantastic! How did it differ from the early kegs of it, or is that too long ago to remember?


----------



## Bribie G

reviled said:


> I dont know how you could bring yourself to drink a VB?? :blink:



I was doing a professional taste test for Thirsty Boy. :lol: :lol: 

SWMBO drags me off to the pokies once a week and I usually drink XXXX heavy but on this occasion had a couple of VBs. Actually as the first beers of the day they went down smoothly. I think the 'megaswill' label is more properly attached to cans, stubbies and tallies drunk at home or BBQs at various temperatures and out of various glasses. However served from iced font at the pub at correct carbonation and temperature into a nice clean headmaster glass it's drinkable and if you don't know anything better you can down half a dozen schooners and nothing too much to complain about.


----------



## O'Henry

reviled said:


> One of the last pints of Fathers day Ale



That looks absolutely delicious. Bit more info on the beauty?


----------



## Bribie G

However, forgetting VB for a moment here's a gem of a beer:


Fourstar sent me a dunkel in return for my Toucan headbanger stout. I believe it may be entered in a certain competition which will remain nameless. I zoomed down to Sully's to pick up some gear and took the Fourstar brew with me for peer review. Sully was brewing and busy doing the usual complicated 3V stuff and had miraculously coaxed the HERMS system  as far as the boil, and first hop addition , despite having no skyhook to hang a bag, so we paused to quaff.




On cracking the bottle the chocolate aroma was like opening a Red Tulip easter egg. An almost impossibly long lasting creamy head (Sully had to dodge off to do something and the beers in the picture had been sitting for about 5 minutes till he got back). More luscious chocolate. The first sip had our eyes rolling back into our sockets. Chocolate, chocolate and more choc, then the smoothest malt afertaste and a back taste of slight but perfectly balanced hop bitterness. Aroma we can't comment on as we were in the vicinity of Sully's first hop addition. Not a session or quaffing beer, a perfect dessert beer. 

Bloody cracker, Fourstar.


----------



## Sully

BribieG said:


> However, forgetting VB for a moment here's a gem of a beer:
> 
> 
> Fourstar sent me a dunkel in return for my Toucan headbanger stout. I believe it may be entered in a certain competition which will remain nameless. I zoomed down to Sully's to pick up some gear and took the Fourstar brew with me for peer review. Sully was brewing and busy doing the usual complicated 3V stuff and had miraculously coaxed the HERMS system  as far as the boil, and first hop addition , despite having no skyhook to hang a bag, so we paused to quaff.
> 
> View attachment 31614
> 
> 
> On cracking the bottle the chocolate aroma was like opening a Red Tulip easter egg. An almost impossibly long lasting creamy head (Sully had to dodge off to do something and the beers in the picture had been sitting for about 5 minutes till he got back). More luscious chocolate. The first sip had our eyes rolling back into our sockets. Chocolate, chocolate and more choc, then the smoothest malt afertaste and a back taste of slight but perfectly balanced hop bitterness. Aroma we can't comment on as we were in the vicinity of Sully's first hop addition. Not a session or quaffing beer, a perfect dessert beer.
> 
> Bloody cracker, Fourstar.





+1 

Fourstar that was divine.


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> Fourstar sent me a dunkel in return for my Toucan headbanger stout.



Mate, Was a 'hazelnut' brown in the end, not a dunkel!  turns out the dunkel was not in the fridge at the time. Hahaha!

This beer went middle of the road at VICBREW. Some stiff competition to say the least with really good scores. We have some really good scores out there. As for the Nationals, watch out for the VIC brewers! we're comin to get cha!


----------



## Fourstar

Sully said:


> +1
> Fourstar that was divine.



Cheers! Glad you liked it!


----------



## Bribie G

I've never tried a Dunkel, so wasn't sure what to expect. However I'm now a fan of hazelnut browns :lol: 
Please don't send me the recipe as I would probably drink myself to death very rapidly B)


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> I've never tried a Dunkel, so wasn't sure what to expect. However I'm now a fan of hazelnut browns :lol:
> Please don't send me the recipe as I would probably drink myself to death very rapidly B)



haha, soudns like a request for the recipe.. so here it is!

Hazelnut Brown Ale 
American Brown Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 2/08/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 78.4 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.15 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 2.9 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 2.9 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
3.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
25.00 ml Hazelnut Extract (Bottling 0.0 weeks) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 %
Bitterness: 27.8 IBU
Est Color: 19.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.47 L of water at 73.4 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.70 L of water at 97.0 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
2g CaCl and 3 of NaHCO3 into the mash
3g ea of MgSO4 and CaCl
Add hazelnut extract to keg.


----------



## TidalPete

Sully said:


> +1
> 
> Fourstar that was divine.



:icon_offtopic: What is the insulation on your hose Sully & where from? Will it insulate a skyhook? 

TP

Edit ---- Thanks for the nice comments Peter W. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully

Fourstar said:


> Mate, Was a 'hazelnut' brown in the end, not a dunkel!  turns out the dunkel was not in the fridge at the time. Hahaha!
> 
> This beer went middle of the road at VICBREW. Some stiff competition to say the least with really good scores. We have some really good scores out there. As for the Nationals, watch out for the VIC brewers! we're comin to get cha!






One thing I didn't pick up was the Hazelnut. Thanks for sharing the recipe, that will be on my 'to do' list


Cheers and biggups to you Fourstar.

Sully


----------



## mckenry

[quote name='O'Henry' post='531026' date='Oct 4 2009, 06:18 PM']I was wondering how it turned out. Looks fantastic! How did it differ from the early kegs of it, or is that too long ago to remember?[/quote]

Hey O'Henry,
Bitterness slightly smoothed out (was pretty smooth from the beginning). Melanoiden is softer, just.
All in all, 5 months lagering didnt make too much difference from 2 months. 
Very happy with it. Off for another one now.


----------



## Sully

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic: What is the insulation on your hose Sully & where from? Will it insulate a skyhook?
> 
> TP
> 
> Edit ---- Thanks for the nice comments Peter W. :icon_cheers:






:icon_offtopic: Was going to pm you TP but if anyone else is interested I got it from Clarke Rubber, its either $5 or $7 a 1m length, don't recall exactly. Its made from the same sort of foam that is used in those pool noodle thinga-me-bobs. Comes in a huge range of grey and the ID fits neatly over the thick walled Silicone Hose. I put it on out of desperation to sort out my HERMS problem.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## NickB

Thanks Sully.... Will be needing some sort of insulation like that for my new place.... Font will be up on the balcony, keg freezer downstairs, with approx 3-5m beer line inbetween (yet to move in to subject to change!).

That insulation looks pretty much perfect.


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Sully said:


> :icon_offtopic: Was going to pm you TP but if anyone else is interested I got it from Clarke Rubber, its either $5 or $7 a 1m length, don't recall exactly. Its made from the same sort of foam that is used in those pool noodle thinga-me-bobs. Comes in a huge range of grey and the ID fits neatly over the thick walled Silicone Hose. I put it on out of desperation to sort out my HERMS problem.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



Cheers Sully,

Just what I need.

TP


----------



## Fourstar

Sully said:


> One thing I *didn'**t *pick up was the *Hazelnut*.
> Sully



intersting considering its the dominating flavour... however it can be mistaken for nutella which is considered to be like chocolate anyway. Glad you liked mate!

Cheers.


----------



## Bribie G

Fourstar said:


> intersting considering its the dominating flavour... however it can be mistaken for nutella which is considered to be like chocolate anyway. Glad you liked mate!
> 
> Cheers.



So that's what it was, and why I was suddenly on my back begging Sully to change my diaper B)

Edit: sorry I meant to say toddler trainers


----------



## bradsbrew

Just finishing off a bottle of Cleanbrewers AIPA. What a top beer it is! Hops, malt and bitterness all come through and are well balanced I am guessing the alcohol is up there but is totally hidden, carbonation is spot on (low but not too low) . Thanks for the bottle mate has inspired and given me a high benchmark to aim for when I give the american style a proper nudge (once I am happy with stout and ESB).
This beer is right up there, Top job.
Cheers Brad


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> Just finishing off a bottle of Cleanbrewers AIPA. What a top beer it is! Hops, malt and bitterness all come through and are well balanced I am guessing the alcohol is up there but is totally hidden, carbonation is spot on (low but not too low) . Thanks for the bottle mate has inspired and given me a high benchmark to aim for when I give the american style a proper nudge (once I am happy with stout and ESB).
> This beer is right up there, Top job.
> Cheers Brad



Come on Brad, no need to Bullshit mate.... <_< No need to gloat just because I gave you a Beer for your help in bringing the Grain up... Must have been to hard to resist drinking it after that long drive...  

Nah, thanks Brad for your kind words, I need some feedback, I really like that beer and it gets a little nicer with some age, the alcohol on this come in at 7.3% but you dont notice it until youve had a few.. :icon_drunk: 

Thanks again mate, gives me a big enthusiastic boost, got the same response from my "Leftovers A.I.P.A"

CB


----------



## reviled

[quote name='O'Henry' post='531036' date='Oct 4 2009, 08:42 PM']That looks absolutely delicious. Bit more info on the beauty?[/quote]

Gday O'Henry, it was a bit of a throw together beer really, just using up bits and pieces, but in the end it turned out damn nice! Actually really balanced, more towards the malt side but with the tiniest hint of citrus in the background that makes you want to keep going back for another sip just so you can find it again  

Heres the recipe

1.5kg Golden Promise
1.1kg Perle
800g Munich
120g Melanoiden
120g CaraAroma
200g Dark Crystal
400g Flaked maize - was running low on base malt

FWH - 6g Nugget, 6g Simcoe
30 - 5g Chinook, 8g Columbus
15 - 10g Amarillo, 10g Centennial, 5g SImcoe
FO - 12g Amarillo, 12g Simcoe, 20g Centennial, 12g Columbus

Fermented with 1469 :icon_drool2:


----------



## O'Henry

Rev: I know this has been done to death, but what temp did you ferment the 1469 at and does it through off a lot of esters and the like?


----------



## reviled

[quote name='O'Henry' post='531179' date='Oct 5 2009, 08:46 AM']Rev: I know this has been done to death, but what temp did you ferment the 1469 at and does it through off a lot of esters and the like?[/quote]

I pitched at 20*c and fermented up to 22*c, next to US-05 its the yeast ive used the most and IMO the esters it gives off, even fermented as high as 24-25*c are really pleasant and quite subtle...

I fermented an Irish red at 24-25*c (too high i know but no temp control) and the only negative ester I got was a tiny bit of a sweaty character, but it was so subtle I didnt notice it untill someone pointed it out...

If I used something like US-05 the beer wouldnt have been as balanced towards the malt side of things and the citrussy hops wouldve been ALOT more prominent..


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> So that's what it was, and why I was suddenly on my back begging Sully to change my diaper B)
> Edit: sorry I meant to say toddler trainers



Hehehe... BribieG in huggies pull-ups! Nice! :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

Changing the subject....  If you like esters then Ringwood (sort of a close cousin of 1469) is brilliant. I actually ferment 1469 at around 18 degrees. I read an old article about Yorkshire Stone Squares which were invented about the same time as Captain Cook was getting a go on, and they used to ferment around 16 degrees which would make sense as Yorkshire can be bloody cold with an Easterly blowing off the North Sea up to the Pennines, and they needed a brewing technique and yeasts that enabled them to ferment cool whilst not actually lagering. 
The South of England is a lot warmer. I never ventured south of Sheffield until I was 17 and on a holiday to the South Coast it seemed like the tropics to me and I even swam in the sea without screaming in pain  . 

I have tried 1469 at 16 degrees but it just takes way too long, so I assume that whilst it's a Yorkie, it isn't exactly the same yeast they would have used in the old squares. 18 seems to be its sweet spot for doing clean beers like light coloured Stones or Theakstons type bitters, but up the temp to about 20 for TTL type pale ales.

I'm entering a modern golden summer ale done with 1469, in the Nationals and will be interested to get the score sheet/comments. Fermented at 18.


----------



## reviled

My last bottle of Belgian Rye  

Man, is this good! Massive bubblegum aroma as I poured it into the glass, and even tho i bottled from the keg months ago its gained a wee bit of carbonation.. The spicy rye aroma still comes through at the end..

Tastes just devine, so smooth, slightly oily mouthfeel, damn drinkable and just awesome!!! So sad to see this one go, ill be savouring the bottle


----------



## boybrewer

Well I got the Vicbrew results , I only had one entry , I put it in the Brown ale category . This was my very first comp ever . The SWMBO and myself decided to go down to the comp to have a look see and to my surprise my one and only entry got a 2nd . Woooohooo . Unfortunately the one and only entry was my last bottle so I don't have any for the Nationals and sorry Screwy no pics just as yet .



Cheers
Mike (BB)


----------



## TidalPete

beer belly said:


> Well I got the Vicbrew results , I only had one entry , I put it in the Brown ale category . This was my very first comp ever . The SWMBO and myself decided to go down to the comp to have a look see and to my surprise my one and only entry got a 2nd . Woooohooo . Unfortunately the one and only entry was my last bottle so I don't have any for the Nationals and sorry Screwy no pics just as yet .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike (BB)



For a "What's in the glass" thread there is a surprising number of posts without any pics lately. <_< 
Even a post with a commercial beer in it that must have wandered here by mistake?  

TP


----------



## bum

Doesn't look like much but it is the first (non-gb) beer I've been genuinely pleased with. Will change yeast and hopping schedule next time but it is the first beer I've wanted to make again. It's an IPA - yeah, probably more than a little too dark (but the phone camera isn't doing me any favours there either).


----------



## Effect

TidalPete said:


> For a "What's in the glass" thread there is a surprising number of posts without any pics lately. <_<
> Even a post with a commercial beer in it that must have wandered here by mistake?
> 
> TP



here here...

less talk more pics! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop

beer belly said:


> Well I got the Vicbrew results , I only had one entry , I put it in the Brown ale category . This was my very first comp ever . The SWMBO and myself decided to go down to the comp to have a look see and to my surprise my one and only entry got a 2nd . Woooohooo . Unfortunately the one and only entry was my last bottle so I don't have any for the Nationals and sorry Screwy no pics just as yet .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike (BB)




Bugger, and congrats, you know what to do now...............brew it again man :super: then head North again before stocks run low....please.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> For a "What's in the glass" thread there is a surprising number of posts without any pics lately. <_<
> Even a post with a commercial beer in it that must have wandered here by mistake?
> 
> TP




I encouraged Beer Belly to post in the thread Pete, can we forgive him for not having a bottle left? A 2nd in Vicbrew was quite an achievement so I guess we have to accept that it looked pretty good :lol:

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> I encouraged Beer Belly to post in the thread Pete, can we forgive him for not having a bottle left? A 2nd in Vicbrew was quite an achievement so I guess we have to accept that it looked pretty good :lol:
> 
> Screwy



I guess so Screwy as long as he doesn't make a habit of it.  and to get things back on an even keel here is a pic of one of my better attempts at a Westmalle clone. Long gone I'm afraid.

TP


----------



## bonj

I was going to post a pic of some random old beer, but then I realised it's what's *in* the glass, not what *was* in the glass. 

That looked lovely Pete. You're getting the hang of those photos too... nice backlight with some flash to fill in the front


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> I guess so Screwy as long as he doesn't make a habit of it.  and to get things back on an even keel here is a pic of one of my better attempts at a Westmalle clone. Long gone I'm afraid.
> 
> TP
> View attachment 31669




bconnery making "straight" beers, TidalPete making Belgians, whats happened :blink: maybe it's something to do with climate change :lol:


----------



## Fourstar

Want some pics? Here's a pic!

Yep, TTL Clone. Need i say more? Next time i will caramelize 1st runnings with 100% Golden Promise. 

Hops, nutty malt, some light malt sweetness, light roastiness. A tasty drop!


----------



## Mantis

My first beer with some rye addition. Only brewed monday week ago but the rye gives this aussie pale some lovely spicey flavours.
Thanks to Chappo for raving on and on about rye


----------



## jbirbeck

Terrible shot of the beer but...my Traditional Bock. A third placing is SABSOSA and a third for ANAWBS. The funny thing is, I'm not that happy with it.


----------



## Maple

Mantis said:


> My first beer with some rye addition. Only brewed monday week ago but the rye gives this aussie pale some lovely spicey flavours.
> Thanks to Chappo for raving on and on about rye
> 
> View attachment 31719


Nice one Mantis...another convert to the glorious world or all things rye. 

Chappo, you've just earned another stripe in the Rye Brigade - Sgt Chappo it is...congrats. (with this comes responsibility, your next mission will be PM'd to you shortly...)


----------



## Doc

I'm having a fridge cleanout night.
Going through all the beers that have come from gratuity for grain crushes etc from the last couple of months. 

A real mix of styles and flavours, all going down a treat. 

Doc


----------



## Mantis

Maple said:


> Nice one Mantis...another convert to the glorious world or all things rye.
> 
> Chappo, you've just earned another stripe in the Rye Brigade - Sgt Chappo it is...congrats. (with this comes responsibility, your next mission will be PM'd to you shortly...)



LOL, well trainee Mantis is going to try a wheat thing tommorow with a good dose of rye. Probably make it up on the way to the shed in the morning :icon_drunk:


----------



## Maple

With thanks to AndrewQLD for this one, his St Louis Lager. first go with using rice, and rice is nice... it got big kudos from swmbo who though I was pushing commercial beer on her... nice one andrew, now I have to make more of this....


----------



## Maple

Mantis said:


> LOL, well trainee Mantis is going to try a wheat thing tommorow with a good dose of rye. Probably make it up on the way to the shed in the morning :icon_drunk:


hey private... you know you can just skip the wheat part and go straight to Roggen... but a touch of rye in a bland wheatie at least gives it a bit of life...

Nah seriously, good stuff Mantis...


----------



## Mantis

Ok, I'll do a pale with the 1kg of rye I have. Should be interesting


----------



## bconnery

My belgian sour orange ale. 
14 months old and the sourness has faded to the background, more a sweet caramel note up front with the slight sour at the end. 
Fairly well carbonated...


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> My belgian sour orange ale.
> 14 months old and the sourness has faded to the background, more a sweet caramel note up front with the slight sour at the end.
> Fairly well carbonated...
> View attachment 31775



Looks nice Ben. :icon_cheers: 
Care to enlighten us on your means of storage over such a long time & perhaps the yeast used?
As an aside I'm planning my first Barleywine but unsure if standard tallies are good enough storage-wise? Am thinking champagne bottles? Waddya reckon?
Recipe for critique?  

TP


----------



## bconnery

TidalPete said:


> Looks nice Ben. :icon_cheers:
> Care to enlighten us on your means of storage over such a long time & perhaps the yeast used?
> As an aside I'm planning my first Barleywine but unsure if standard tallies are good enough storage-wise? Am thinking champagne bottles? Waddya reckon?
> Recipe for critique?
> 
> TP



I use glass bottles TP  
Can't comment on champagne vs tallies but I believe lonte on here, Michael Mowbray has issues with carbonation long term and suggested next time he would wax seal his barleywines. That's one examples though, other long term cellarers chime in here please...
I just keep mine in the cupboard under the stairs where it remains reasonably constant temp wise. 

Yeast was 3463 Forbidden Fruit

Recipe is as follows. 
Recipe: From Flanders to Rangpur
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 21.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
200.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Extract 4.35 % 
200.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light [Boil for 5 min] Extract 4.35 % 
2800.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 60.87 % 
1000.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 21.74 % 
250.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 5.43 % 
150.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.26 % 
15.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
20.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (2 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 items Sour Orange Rind (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
500.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
700.00 ml Sour Orange Juice (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Forbidden Fruit (Wyeast Labs #3463) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4200.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 69.4 C 65.6 C 


Notes:
------
Caramelized 200g brown sugar with 700ml juice and all rind. Added 4L of first runnings for additional caramelization. 
Boiled separately for approx 60 mins, added @45. 
Added 500ml of boiled juice direct in primary.


----------



## TidalPete

Many thanks Ben. :icon_cheers: 
Must have a good talk to you at the swap.  

TP


----------



## bconnery

Aussie Pale Ale. 
Not a great example but a drinkable beer all the same. Made it at the wrong time of year I think. This would go down a treat in summer...


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> Aussie Pale Ale.
> Not a great example but a drinkable beer all the same. Made it at the wrong time of year I think. This would go down a treat in summer...
> 
> View attachment 31776



Looks good to me Ben but I'm interested in the glass & where you got it from?
Mate brought me back a Kozel last January only to find it broken when he opened his luggage.



so I'm still looking.
Have PM'd you on another matter.

TP


----------



## bconnery

Picked it up at the local markets TP. I get heaps of glassware that way...


----------



## jdsaint

after spotting the kozel glass, I too was gonna ask the same where from? but thats been answered, as I am a beer glass collector and kozel is one I am chasing , so anyone knows were I can get a hold of 1 in newcastle, holla at a brewer!
Wicked elf as well people!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Maple said:


> With thanks to AndrewQLD for this one, his St Louis Lager. first go with using rice, and rice is nice... it got big kudos from swmbo who though I was pushing commercial beer on her... nice one andrew, now I have to make more of this....
> 
> View attachment 31773



Nice lace there Maple, rice IS nice.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## moodgett

jdsaint said:


> after spotting the kozel glass, I too was gonna ask the same where from? but thats been answered, as I am a beer glass collector and kozel is one I am chasing , so anyone knows were I can get a hold of 1 in newcastle, holla at a brewer!
> Wicked elf as well people!



hey mate go to warners at the bay bottlo and look above the counter desk they have a pretty big range of glasses, bought a kozel glass from there for the father in law btw their beer range is excellent too


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Caramelized 200g brown sugar with 700ml juice and all rind. Added 4L of first runnings for additional caramelization.
> Boiled separately for approx 60 mins, added @45.
> Added 500ml of boiled juice direct in primary.



Sounds like the above is responsible for your comments "faded sourness and the sweet caramel note up front with the slight sour at the end" great to see another of your works of art escaping the bottle.





TidalPete said:


> As an aside I'm planning my first Barleywine but unsure if standard tallies are good enough storage-wise? Am thinking champagne bottles?


Pete to bottle in Champagne bottles you need the larger crown seals and a tirage bell for your capper.


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> Pete to bottle in Champagne bottles you need the larger crown seals and a tirage bell for your capper.



Cheers for that Screwy. Still to start collecting champagne bottles from the local restaurant down the road. Just waiting for the Christmas period.
 A post with no pic from TP.

TP


----------



## Effect

I got a free kozel glass with my order from the international beer shop...


never had a kozel...


----------



## moodgett

jdsaint said:


> after spotting the kozel glass, I too was gonna ask the same where from? but thats been answered, as I am a beer glass collector and kozel is one I am chasing , so anyone knows were I can get a hold of 1 in newcastle, holla at a brewer!
> Wicked elf as well people!



hey mate go to warners at the bay bottlo and look above the counter desk they have a pretty big range of glasses, bought a kozel glass from there for the father in law btw their beer range is excellent too


----------



## bconnery

Screwtop said:


> Sounds like the above is responsible for your comments "faded sourness and the sweet caramel note up front with the slight sour at the end" great to see another of your works of art escaping the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete to bottle in Champagne bottles you need the larger crown seals and a tirage bell for your capper.


This was the first of the AG versions of this beer that came close to the quality of the orginal extract version. Seeing as how I can't / won't boil my AG one for 6 hours like the original I try and put a fair amount of caramelization in in a shorter time frame...

Some brown sugar with the orange rind and juice then about 4L of wort seems to work well.


----------



## winkle

Yet another glass of Hefe-weizen.


Never seem to get sick of this stuff.
I really must get round to brewing a weizenbock again :icon_drool2: .


----------



## Tony

Here is my Alt i have on tap at the moment.

Its still a tad young but very nice.

cheers


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> This was the first of the AG versions of this beer that came close to the quality of the orginal extract version. Seeing as how I can't / won't boil my AG one for 6 hours like the original I try and put a fair amount of caramelization in in a shorter time frame...
> 
> Some brown sugar with the orange rind and juice then about 4L of wort seems to work well.




Mmmm Marmalade :icon_drool2:

No pic here either haven't brewed since forever, soon, soon..............Have a todo list as long as my arm.

Screwy


----------



## bconnery

Saison. Pic with the flash looked better but came out way too dark to show the true colour. 
Last bottle from a batch done a year ago. Keg has been and gone a long time ago 

Made with the seasonal WY3711. Man that stuff likes to ferment. Mashed at 64C and got down to 1004. Didn't have to ramp up the temp like I've read Saison yeasts can often need. Fermented around the 25C mark mostly.


----------



## winkle

Looks the friggin goods mate, love the glass BTW.
Just tucking into a (ahem) few saisons myself :icon_drunk:

edit canna spell


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> No pic here either haven't brewed since forever, soon, soon..............Have a todo list as long as my arm.
> Screwy



No pic here either Screwy just hoping your current problems disappear ASAP & that you rock on health & beerwise as per usual.


----------



## Bribie G

Screwy
Brother in law in Sydney had similar to you and same procedure. That's seven years ago and new lease on life, goes sailing on the Pittwater and just replaced every window in his house with double glazing whilst suspended off a hire crane .. he's 73  
Bastard runs rings around me.'

Many happy years ahead mate. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

The galatic Imperium

View attachment 31809


Very tasty and the wheels are falling off my waggon, I'll go to bed after rage plays one good song - promise.


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> I'll go to bed after rage plays one good song - promise.



Not likely on a Sat night! All the good stuff is on Fridays........ Beer looks tops though 

Cheers


----------



## jdsaint

awsome looking bar area winkle :icon_drool2:


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> No pic here either Screwy just hoping your current problems disappear ASAP & that you rock on health & beerwise as per usual.






BribieG said:


> Screwy
> Brother in law in Sydney had similar to you and same procedure. That's seven years ago and new lease on life, goes sailing on the Pittwater and just replaced every window in his house with double glazing whilst suspended off a hire crane .. he's 73
> Bastard runs rings around me.'
> 
> Many happy years ahead mate. :beerbang:




OT: So I'll make it quick. Thanks boys, bit of a setback with pleuricy last week, but thats cleared up after more drugs and am really firing on all cylinders now. Only a few more weeks now and I can have a beer again, have to cut down somewhat, but for me it's all about the colour, flavour and aroma so no biggie. Strangely it's the brewing that I miss. Trying this, trying that, testing and tasting the results. I have the brewing bug soooooo bad.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## bulp

You 'll be back into it in no time Screwy, glad to here things are on the up mate . A lot of us brewers wouldn't be where we are today without your enthusiasm and assistance Mike, Big cheers from me mate.

:beer: 
Brett


----------



## AndrewQLD

Screwtop said:


> OT: So I'll make it quick. Thanks boys, bit of a setback with pleuricy last week, but thats cleared up after more drugs and am really firing on all cylinders now. Only a few more weeks now and I can have a beer again, have to cut down somewhat, but for me it's all about the colour, flavour and aroma so no biggie. Strangely it's the brewing that I miss. Trying this, trying that, testing and tasting the results. I have the brewing bug soooooo bad.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Glad your feeling a bit better Screwy, but still take it easy please. I can feel for you mate, it's not just the drinking that's important, it's the effort and experimentation that give the most satisfaction.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Maeldric

My Hallerillo Ale. One of the nicest beers i have made. A week fermenting a week CC straight into keg and wow!. Nice beer.


----------



## Fourstar

Maeldric said:


> My Hallerillo Ale. One of the nicest beers i have made. A week fermenting a week CC straight into keg and wow!. Nice beer.




Its quite obvious you used that glass for shock/wow factor! B) I luuurrrrve the colour you got there. Fireburst orange/red! Reminds me of my Les Paul tucked away at my Folks place. Got a link to that recipe brother!?! Highly interested to see the malt bill used to get that colour/hue. Whats the 'real' clarity like as it looks quite turbid in that pic, although that might be lighting/condensation.

Cheers! :beerbang:


----------



## Maeldric

It is reasonably clear, if its in a regular sized glass you can see through it, though only slightly. It was an extract beer made a few weeks ago using 3kg of LME, 250g of steeped crystal, 500g of dextrose. Hops were 20g Hallertauer 45 mins, 40g Amerillo 20 mins and 40g Amerillo 10 min in a 10L boil. Can't tast the hallertauer in there but damm the amerillo shines though brilliantly. Used US-05 yeast on it, made up to 20L. And yes the glass was for wow factor B). Just got back from germany (Alas a couple weeks shy of Oktoberfest) and have been using it as much as possible


----------



## Fourstar

Maeldric said:


> It was an extract beer made a few weeks ago using 3kg of LME, 250g of steeped crystal, 500g of dextrose.



Happen to know the SRM/EBC or the type of crystal? Weyermann/Bairds/JW? Interesting to play around with it for my house pales. I want something with the colour of Ayinger Oktoberfest :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maeldric

Sorry mate not sure on what type of crystal, it was just in one of the pre packaged ones at the LHBS this is what it says on the pack:

"A - Grain Kit - Pale Ale/Bitter- Adds flavour and colour to your brew. Contains 200g Crystal Malt"


----------



## white.grant

My Munchen Helles

Vale Noonan




How clear is that! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

Grantw said:


> My Munchen Helles
> Vale Noonan
> How clear is that! :icon_cheers:



Filter Much? if not, Nice Lager work


----------



## daemon

Bought a pack of Erdinger beer with the glass included, the beers weren't cold so I poured a glass of my Super Lite instead. Ended up around 3% ABV and with a decent malt taste (Caraaroma and Aromatic), just need to tweak the hops a bit (don't think the Super Alpha for bittering was quite clean enough). Great for a thirst quencher though, I think I'll be tweaking it over a few batches this summer!


This beer is unfiltered, no secondary, no gelatin and no polyclar. Took about three weeks to become this clear though


----------



## bradsbrew

That looks pretty taste daemon. 3% with colour and flavour.


----------



## white.grant

Fourstar said:


> Filter Much? if not, Nice Lager work



Cheers Fourstar, 

nothing up my sleeve. Can't believe I waited this long to keg.


grant


----------



## Fourstar

Grantw said:


> Cheers Fourstar,
> nothing up my sleeve. Can't believe I waited this long to keg.
> grant



Ive just ordered a filter from ross to help accelerate the lagering process as im always too lazy to 'set and forget' for a month or 2. Ales i'll probabaly continue to naturally condition unless i need to transport a keg,atleast then i dont have to worry about disturbance.

Beautiful work with the natrual process Grantw, it takes a while but once it drops birght its well worth it! I cant wait to see what my sub 2.9SRM beers are like post filtration. i think i will wet myself! :icon_drool2: 

My aim this summer is to make a liiight champagne coloured CAP, decieving to the eye but when you put your lips/nose to it. FULL of malt, corn and hop flavour. Atleast thats the plan.

Example of colour below:


----------



## white.grant

Fourstar said:


> My aim this summer is to make a liiight champagne coloured CAP, decieving to the eye but when you put your lips/nose to it. FULL of malt, corn and hop flavour. Atleast thats the plan.
> 
> Example of colour below:



I will look forward to seeing that.

cheers

grant


----------



## reviled

Daemon said:


> Bought a pack of Erdinger beer with the glass included, the beers weren't cold so I poured a glass of my Super Lite instead. Ended up around 3% ABV and with a decent malt taste (Caraaroma and Aromatic), just need to tweak the hops a bit (don't think the Super Alpha for bittering was quite clean enough). Great for a thirst quencher though, I think I'll be tweaking it over a few batches this summer!
> View attachment 31867
> 
> This beer is unfiltered, no secondary, no gelatin and no polyclar. Took about three weeks to become this clear though



Nice Daemon, I also find 3 weeks is the sweet spot for my ales, its when they start tasting the most balanced as well :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ragmans Coat

Fourstar said:


> Ive just ordered a filter from ross to help accelerate the lagering process as im always too lazy to 'set and forget' for a month or 2. Ales i'll probabaly continue to naturally condition unless i need to transport a keg,atleast then i dont have to worry about disturbance.
> 
> Beautiful work with the natrual process Grantw, it takes a while but once it drops birght its well worth it! I cant wait to see what my sub 2.9SRM beers are like post filtration. i think i will wet myself! :icon_drool2:
> 
> My aim this summer is to make a liiight champagne coloured CAP, decieving to the eye but when you put your lips/nose to it. FULL of malt, corn and hop flavour. Atleast thats the plan.
> 
> Example of colour below:




Fourstar i think when you wet your self it went in the glass. Can you filter homebrew would it be expensive? I would rather just use isinglass in my ales more traditional


----------



## reviled

Ragmans Coat said:


> Fourstar i think when you wet your self it went in the glass. Can you filter homebrew would it be expensive? I would rather just use isinglass in my ales more traditional



Youd rather use a product made out of fish guts?? Really? :unsure:


----------



## Fourstar

Grantw said:


> I will look forward to seeing that.
> cheers
> grant


Will Post pictures when i see the results myself! Im sure Chappo will call me a racist at the end of it 



Ragmans Coat said:


> Fourstar i think when you wet your self it went in the glass. Can you filter homebrew would it be expensive? I would rather just use isinglass in my ales more traditional



Filtering is quite common practice nowdays, see our sponsors above, im getting mine from craftbrewer. The filter is generally only going to be used when required for me such as lagers (for stability during storage) or beer thats going to be transported (to counteract rousing yeast.) Im happy with the results i get by natural conditioning, the beauty of a filter is you can accellerate the process gravity would be doing for you whcih equals a faster turnaround time.

I would not recommend somone to get a filter if they are new to brewing or not up to scratch with their beer handing post fermentation with transferring and racking as there are big chances of introducing oxygen and the effects of stripping out yeast can be detrimental to your final product. Especially if your beer stalled its fermentation.

The plan for me is to purge the filter with CO2 to counteract oxygen too. (yep, im paranoid but i dont want wet cardboard beer.)


----------



## T.D.

I always have a chuckle when people say they are using filters to "speed up the lagering process". Just because the beer is clear doesn't mean it is any good. And if you filter a lager fine enough it will actually STOP the lagering process, not speed it up!

Its kind of the downfall of this thread in general. You could post a pic of Farmland Draught that had been fermented at 30deg and totally infected. But if it has been filtered you're guaranteed a couple of requests for the recipe! :lol: This thread is as much about photography as it is about beer.


----------



## warrenlw63

Fourstar said:


> I would not recommend somone to get a filter if they are new to brewing or not up to scratch with their beer handing post fermentation



Having not yet used the filter how do you quantify this statement FS?

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar

warrenlw63 said:


> Having not yet used the filter how do you quantify this statement FS?
> Warren -



Quantified the same way as its usually recommended new brewers should avoid racking. Mainly for avoiding another point of contamination and oxidation. When it comes to cleanliness and sanitation on the cold side im completly anal. E.g. A clean racking tube will usually be re-cleaned in sodium percarbonate if i havn't used it in several weeks and then sanitised. 

Unfortunatly one of the biggest issues with new brewers is cleanliness, sanitisation and storage issues as most compare it to cleaning before household cooking when infact you need to go a alot further than that. Honestly, Im even slightly scared myself to use the filter.

The idea of deliberatly passing your beer through something that has the ability to store bacteria like a week old chux cloth seems pretty crazy. Its quite daunting but i know my cleaning and sanitation processes are up to scratch with the rest of my process. As long as i follow through the same with filtering and purge all transfer sides with CO2, i think im in the safe zone.

Maybe i doubt too much as ive seen some of the whacko things people consider 'sanitary'.


----------



## Fourstar

T.D. said:


> I always have a chuckle when people say they are using filters to "speed up the lagering process".
> ....
> Its kind of the downfall of this thread in general. You could post a pic of Farmland Draught that had been fermented at 30deg and totally infected. But if it has been filtered you're guaranteed a couple of requests for the recipe! :lol: This thread is as much about photography as it is about beer.



I completly agree with your second statement there T.D. All this thread accomplishes is "look at my pretty beer". Unfortunatly we have to live without smell-o-vision and taste-o-vision! 

My note about "speeding up the lagering process" is mainly pointed at removing trub/excessive yeast from suspension post fermentation for storage stability. Unfortunatly you cannot beat time to help develop flavours as the beer begins to break down but you can aid it in developing these flavours by removing unwanted material from your beer and aid in stability of your final product. Even post filtration i will end up with protien in my beer anyway. Have you seen old bottles of commercial euro lagers with 'fluffy bottoms'? Thats polyphenols/chill haze proteins right there. Either way i will end up with some material in my beer but im happer with magrinal amounts of unwanted material than excessive amounts.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## cliffo

What I'm fairly certain is one of the final glasses left of my Alt before the keg runs dry :icon_drool2:


----------



## Effect

BribieG said:


> Boagsy on another thread was asking about colour of Aussie Pales / CSA styles and I said I'd post a piccie: :icon_cheers:
> 
> This batch is 4000 BB ale, 200 wheat malt and 300 Carared:
> 
> 
> View attachment 31451



what hops and yeast did you use? Am considering doing one of these for summer.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jlm

With the Weyerman floor malted pils thread popping up again yesterday, I thought I'd take a sample of a pilsener I made with it. All saaz and fermented on a cake of 2000


Lagered for 3 weeks in a cube a 2 degrees, and another 3 weeks in the keg. Not quite ready yet, must be patient.


----------



## Mantis

An amber ale I did 3 months ago. Lovely roasted flavour
Should go down well with the roast pork thats in the weber :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz

cliffo said:


> What I'm fairly certain is one of the final glasses left of my Alt before the keg runs dry :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 31930




Looks very nice indeed, my Alt has run out :lol: 

Batz


----------



## clean brewer

Found 2 Tallies of about my 2nd or 3rd brew ever about 1.5 years ago, just a Coopers Pale Ale(as recorded on label-kit beer)

Tastes not to bad actually..........  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## daemon

clean brewer said:


> Found 2 Tallies of about my 2nd or 3rd brew ever about 1.5 years ago, just a Coopers Pale Ale(as recorded on label-kit beer)
> 
> Tastes not to bad actually..........


I found an old Coopers Lager from over two years ago during my search for more PET bottles.... it was still watery and horrid  It's taken two schooners of a dark AG brew just to wash the taste out of my mouth!

That at least looks like a reasonable drop, amazing how time can help cleanup a beer.


----------



## clean brewer

Daemon said:


> I found an old Coopers Lager from over two years ago during my search for more PET bottles.... it was still watery and horrid  It's taken two schooners of a dark AG brew just to wash the taste out of my mouth!
> 
> That at least looks like a reasonable drop, amazing how time can help cleanup a beer.



Yeh mate, all my old brews that I knew were undrinkable these days went to work for beer batter....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## petesbrew

My KnK Framboise
Well enjoyed after cleaning the backyard this arvo.


----------



## Bribie G

Modern English Summer Ale
Light in body with Golden Promise and Polenta, and well hopped with Target, EKG and Styrians.
1469


----------



## AndrewQLD

BribieG said:


> Modern English Summer Ale
> Light in body with Golden Promise and Polenta, and well hopped with Target, EKG and Styrians.
> 1469
> 
> View attachment 32082



Nice, looks very nice, and a good hop combo too.

Andrew


----------



## jbirbeck

My Rochefort 8 clone I did up for a mate's wedding - now 12 months in the bottle and some lovely raisiny tones...


----------



## reviled

Rooting Kings said:


> View attachment 32112
> 
> 
> My Rochefort 8 clone I did up for a mate's wedding - now 12 months in the bottle and some lovely raisiny tones...



Mate that looks awesome B) Care to share the recipe?


----------



## jbirbeck

reviled said:


> Mate that looks awesome B) Care to share the recipe?



Recipe: Rochefort
Brewer: Rooting Kings
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 12.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 15.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM) Grain 64.34 % 
0.80 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 14.71 % 
0.40 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 7.35 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 3.68 % 
0.04 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 0.74 % 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 minHops 9.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (20 minHops 5.8 IBU 
0.50 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 9.19 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762) Yeast-Ale 


I mashed at 66. I added the sugar during teh boil but experience with a Dubbel later on would make me do that during fermentation now.

The flaked wheat was actually plain home brand flour.

I am planning on doing it again and using Special B in place of the Amber...or perhaps two batches to do a side by side. :icon_drool2:


----------



## reviled

Rooting Kings said:


> The flaked wheat was actually plain home brand flour.



:unsure: Did you just throw it in the mash? Didnt know you could do that...


----------



## jbirbeck

reviled said:


> :unsure: Did you just throw it in the mash? Didnt know you could do that...



yep just went in the mash and mixed up with the rest of the 'flour' from the grain crush.


----------



## Fourstar

Rooting Kings said:


> The flaked wheat was actually plain home brand flour.



Bleached flour.... how dare you!!!! :lol: 



reviled said:


> :unsure: Did you just throw it in the mash? Didnt know you could do that...



Yeah thats the route i'd go, blend it in with the malt. I'd probaably get some organic unbleached wholemeal flower thou, so its alot more like raw wheat.


----------



## winkle

The Batemans dark mild recipe that Snow was kind enough to post a while back.




Needs a bit of conditioning time but a goody :icon_cheers:.


----------



## bulp

Mmmm end of night shift beers

Newguys recipe for his Scottish shilling beer, lurvely malt character and just a touch of smoke, made this a few times now and is a crowd (and personal) favourite.




The shitty phone pic doesn't bring out the awesome ruby color of this beer

Thanks again Newguy. :beer:


----------



## petesbrew

bulp said:


> Mmmm end of night shift beers
> 
> Newguys recipe for his Scottish shilling beer, lurvely malt character and just a touch of smoke, made this a few times now and is a crowd (and personal) favourite.
> 
> View attachment 32175
> 
> 
> The shitty phone pic doesn't bring out the awesome ruby color of this beer
> 
> Thanks again Newguy. :beer:


Yeah Phone camera's suck, but that still looks delicious.


----------



## therook

Screwtops Irish Red......

In the words of Screwy...." It would give a jelly fish a horn "

Only difference was i used Wyeast 1084 and Screwy used 1056

Warren, Devo, TDA and RobW got to try it last Saturday and gave it the thumbs up

Thanks Mike





Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

therook said:


> Screwtops Irish Red......
> 
> In the words of Screwy...." It would give a jelly fish a horn "
> 
> Only difference was i used Wyeast 1084 and Screwy used 1056
> 
> Warren, Devo, TDA and RobW got to try it last Saturday and gave it the thumbs up
> 
> Thanks Mike
> 
> View attachment 32184
> View attachment 32183
> 
> 
> Rook



:icon_chickcheers: 

Yep, that was a fantastic beer alright Rook. Even after all those Belgians :lol: 
I told the Mrs about it and now I have to brew it for her  

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> Screwtops Irish Red......
> 
> In the words of Screwy...." It would give a jelly fish a horn "
> 
> Only difference was i used Wyeast 1084 and Screwy used 1056
> 
> Warren, Devo, TDA and RobW got to try it last Saturday and gave it the thumbs up
> 
> Thanks Mike
> 
> View attachment 32184
> View attachment 32183
> 
> 
> Rook



Yes very nice droppie indeed. Definitely not the one responsible for the fusel headache. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop

> Screwtops Irish Red......
> 
> In the words of Screwy....\" It would give a jelly fish a horn \"
> 
> Only difference was i used Wyeast 1084 and Screwy used 1056
> 
> Warren, Devo, TDA and RobW got to try it last Saturday and gave it the thumbs up
> 
> Thanks Mike
> 
> View attachment 32184
> View attachment 32183
> 
> 
> Rook





> Yes very nice droppie indeed. Definitely not the one responsible for the fusel headache.
> 
> Warren -






> :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Yep, that was a fantastic beer alright Rook. Even after all those Belgians :lol:
> I told the Mrs about it and now I have to brew it for her
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Glad you liked it boys, sometimes I swap around 05,04 and 1084 as the mood takes me, big fav here. Good news from the Doc TDA, , little bit of mowing this morning 30 min on the treadmill each day and some beer from Sat. So bottling the stout tomorrow


----------



## reviled

Screwtop said:


> Glad you liked it boys, sometimes I swap around 05,04 and 1084 as the mood takes me, big fav here. Good news from the Doc TDA, , little bit of mowing this morning 30 min on the treadmill each day and some beer from Sat. So bottling the stout tomorrow



Excellent news mate! I will down 1 or 5 for ya on saturday :chug:


----------



## Muggus

Been a while for me.



Summer Saaz Lager
Straight from the (slightly warm) keg.
JW Pils malt mostly, bit of Carapils and Crystal to give it some colour.
Hopped with plenty of Aussie Summer Saaz late in the boil. 
Around 3.9% and 35IBU, this stuff is kinda growing on me; florally, leafy, slightly lemony hop character, quite different from German and NZ Saaz varieties.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Screwtop said:


> Glad you liked it boys, sometimes I swap around 05,04 and 1084 as the mood takes me, big fav here. Good news from the Doc TDA, , little bit of mowing this morning 30 min on the treadmill each day and some beer from Sat. So bottling the stout tomorrow



That is really good news Screwy. I bet you will be savouring that first beer  .
Looking forward to stout and will repay in kind  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Scruffy

Graff... (see footnotes)




The blobs? a Nelson Sauvin bud at the bottom and ice at the top...

Strangely nice, dry as f7ck, and that weird mass produced strong cider taste, a bit like wot English slags drink before school... 




It's making me want to drop my e's, listn to 80's hous music and talk with a Manchstr accnt...



...oh, hang on... :huh: 

beersmith worked it out as 10.5%...


----------



## newguy

bulp said:


> Mmmm end of night shift beers
> 
> Newguys recipe for his Scottish shilling beer, lurvely malt character and just a touch of smoke, made this a few times now and is a crowd (and personal) favourite.
> 
> View attachment 32175
> 
> 
> The shitty phone pic doesn't bring out the awesome ruby color of this beer
> 
> Thanks again Newguy. :beer:



You're very welcome. Looking at the picture makes me realize I need to get another pack of wyeast 1728. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Peter Wadey

bulp said:


> Mmmm end of night shift beers
> 
> Newguys recipe for his Scottish shilling beer, lurvely malt character and just a touch of smoke, made this a few times now and is a crowd (and personal) favourite.
> 
> View attachment 32175
> 
> 
> The shitty phone pic doesn't bring out the awesome ruby color of this beer
> 
> Thanks again Newguy. :beer:



Everything below the waterline look wonderfull !

Here's a salute to the boys & girls in Canberra this weekend.
(No, filter or gelatine was allowed near said beer)



Rgds,
Pete Wadey


----------



## gjhansford

Here are some snaps of my Oktobeerfest beers ...

Belgian Pale Ale


Czech Pils


Hefeweizen


Vienna Lager


Dark Oktobeerfestbier


----------



## bconnery

ghhb said:


> Here are some snaps of my Oktobeerfest beers ...
> 
> Belgian Pale Ale
> 
> Czech Pils
> 
> Hefeweizen
> 
> Vienna Lager
> 
> Dark Oktobeerfestbier


Belgian Pale and Czech Pils clearly don't belong at an Oktoberfest! How about I look after them for you till you've finishd the other 3  
Mate those look fantastic!


----------



## warra48

Enjoying my lastest hefeweizen.
Simple single infusion 65C, 49% pils, 49% wheat, 2% carahell, Hallertauer 15 IBU, WY3068. 
8 days ferment at 17.5C.
Turned out to be the best one I've made.


----------



## yardy

nice beer warra B)


----------



## daemon

ghhb said:


> Here are some snaps of my Oktobeerfest beers ...


They look like some very tasty beers, it's making me thirsty just looking at them!


----------



## eric8

warra48 said:


> Enjoying my lastest hefeweizen.
> Simple single infusion 65C, 49% pils, 49% wheat, 2% carahell, Hallertauer 15 IBU, WY3068.
> 8 days ferment at 17.5C.
> Turned out to be the best one I've made.


That looks delish Warra! I hope the one I did yesterday looks as good. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## C_west

ghhb said:


> Here are some snaps of my Oktobeerfest beers ...




They look fantastic mate, kind of personal question I know but, recipes?


----------



## Muggus

Mashing an English bitter and felt tempted to try my recently bottled stout.


Black Warrior Imperial Stout
Bit of a no-no but hopped with nothing but American Warrior hops...up to 107IBU!
7.1%alc/vol. very smooth and velvety, with a nice warmth to finish.
We've got 7kg pils, 1kg Amber, 0.5kg Chocolate, 0.5kg Black Malt and 0.25kg Roasted Barley in a 24L batch. Lots of espresso flavour!


----------



## Screwtop

warra48 said:


> Enjoying my lastest hefeweizen.
> Simple single infusion 65C, 49% pils, 49% wheat, 2% carahell, Hallertauer 15 IBU, WY3068.
> 8 days ferment at 17.5C.
> Turned out to be the best one I've made.




Looks great, simple weizens are the ducks do do's !

Screwy


----------



## reviled

Well after mowing and weed whacking all day in the hot sun, sitting down with a jug of cream ale Mk II is about as perfect as it gets right now! Im loving this version alot more than the first, I added a small dry hop addition and used simcoe instead of cascade with amarillo and it has an ever so subtle passionfruit and mandarin thing going on with a clean malt flavour... Its sooooo dry as well, SG 1007, leaves me begging for another sip :icon_drool2: yum!! 

Here she is after 2 weeks in the keg


----------



## reviled

Just gonna bump this so theres something other than porno on the 'all latest threads' <_<


----------



## geoffi

Apparently all the threads this morning are 'What's in the arse?'


----------



## Fourstar

I'll add to the 'bumping' (but not grinding)

Here is my Aussie 'Clean' Ale. Clean because its with 1056 instead of Coopers slurry. Very muted fermentation profile. Luuurve it! Oh, the joys of filtration! If my case swap bottling runs short, atleast i have this to back it up. 80% Pils, 10% each of Carapils and Munich. Hopped to 38 IBU with superpride and a cube additon of 30g. Alot of hop flavour going on in this one.

Cheers!


----------



## Tony

That looks great Fourstar.

I found a pack of Superpride in my dridge i bought a while ago i really want to have a go at. 

Might give something like this a go.

Is the bitterness smooth. Its suposed to have low cohumulone levels


----------



## daemon

My English Brown Ale, which has now been in bottles for two weeks:




It's my first attempt at a brown ale and I'm fairly happy with the results. Will be part of the QLD case swap, although I wish I'd brewed a batch of it for myself now!


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> That looks great Fourstar.
> I found a pack of Superpride in my dridge i bought a while ago i really want to have a go at.
> Might give something like this a go.
> Is the bitterness smooth. Its suposed to have low cohumulone levels



Smooth as butter. (not diacetyl)  Its suprising @ 38 IBU. Rather well balanced. The sweet pils malt helps offset the IBUs abit.

It wasnt super cold as its only recently gone into the fridge but it was definitely as sessionable as compared with my rice lager for the xmas case swap. 

Cheers!


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

DrSmurto said:


> Anyone got some tips on how to best photograph a glass of beer?
> 
> Any sites that have an 'Idiots Guide to Photographing beer"
> 
> I tend not to post many pics as i just cant get the picture to showcase the beer as well as many of you.



I have tried this with good results:
Use a desktop lamp (regardless of globe type) and tape a piece of printer paper over the light and it will soften the light a little therefore not being too over powering for the camera. 

Just don't get too carried away with drinking the beer and leave the paper on the lamp lol


----------



## schooey

DrSmurto said:


> Anyone got some tips on how to best photograph a glass of beer?



I think you have to take it to Batz's place and put it atop that post on the corner of his deck...


----------



## Effect

Irish red...it attenutated a lot more than I had hoped. But that made it oh so much easier to drink. Was meant to be more full bodied, but turned into a nice summer red irish.







This is my first saison. Will be going in for the sa summer swap. Is an absolute cracker! 6.5% and you wouldn't even know. Will be doing a lighter version for the swap though. It is so potent because of an increase in 15% eff + 3711 french saison which seems to eat everthing and ask for seconds. Simple grain bill, 90% pils and 10% wheat with styrian for bittering and saaz for flavour and a hint for aroma. Very nice spicy nose to this brew, crystal clear and thirst quenching inspite of the high alcohol.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## matti

A modest lager from a modest man in a modest glass.
Simply a FWK with 2 Satchels of S-23.

I haven't posted in this thread a long time.


----------



## reviled

Cream Ale Mk II


----------



## Fourstar

My first attempt at a simple cider.

20L of apple juice, rehydrated Safale US05, 1tsp of CaCl (thought it helped for yeast health and flocculation in beer so why not in a cider?!) 

Pushed through my filter for a dramatic diamond bright appearance!

cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19

How does the Cider taste 4star?


----------



## Fourstar

raven19 said:


> How does the Cider taste 4star?





Fourstar said:


> Sweet/tart and acdic, clean apple aroma, no fermentation precursors/faults (that i can think of). Finishes dry with a sweet apple flavour in the finish. Very nice indeed.
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:



See post http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=549573 for details. all i can vouch is awesome! Rehydrated the yeat in 200ml of boiled cooled water for around 1 hr before pitching too! 

Wish the pic didnt have ISO speckles, its soo bright! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bullsneck

Fourstar said:


> My first attempt at a simple cider.
> 
> 20L of apple juice, rehydrated Safale US05, 1tsp of CaCl (thought it helped for yeast health and flocculation in beer so why not in a cider?!)
> 
> Pushed through my filter for a dramatic diamond bright appearance!
> 
> cheers! :icon_cheers:



You can use the hops growing in the background to make a Graff next time, Fourstar.

Looks the goods. The wishlist of brews just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## bconnery

Crosstoberfest, made with Southern Cross hops
Young but tasting very nice.


----------



## matti

My most bitter beer thus far.
Citrusy slightly sour with a salty after taste :blink:
It will be interesting how it develop over time if I can leave it alone LOL

Recipe on swedes plog as an adhoc partial


----------



## reviled

Fourstar said:


> See post http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=549573 for details. all i can vouch is awesome! Rehydrated the yeat in 200ml of boiled cooled water for around 1 hr before pitching too!
> 
> Wish the pic didnt have ISO speckles, its soo bright! :icon_cheers:



Did the apple juice have preservatives in it 4*?


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> Did the apple juice have preservatives in it 4*?



I dont believe so, if it did i'd say it only had 200 or 220, sorbic acid or sulfur dioxide. It was that reconsitituited apple juice (98%~ from memory)

Either way i aerated the arse out of it (split the safety seal slightly and shook the butt out of the bottle it whilst filling the fermenter).

It attenuated very well, has no fermentation faults to the nose and tastes great. The simplest cider recipe on here used Aldi apple juice so i didnt even hesitiate to look for preservatives or inhibitors. For a grand total of $24 bucks for yeast, juice and a touch of CaCl to end up with a keg of the stuff is great!

Will surely be doing another in the near future. Especially with the hot summer days coming up soon!


----------



## Lachlan

Hey Fourstar,

Did you put a chicken carcass in?  

Lachlan


----------



## Fourstar

Lachlan said:


> Hey Fourstar,
> 
> Did you put a chicken carcass in?
> 
> Lachlan



Oh yeah, a roast chook from the stupidmarket was popped in their too. Emulate cask smokiness


----------



## reviled

Whats CaCl? Calcium something im assuming?

Quite interested, I may have to do something similair, looks easy as! I wonder if id have flocculation issues without a filter tho?


----------



## brettprevans

reviled said:


> Whats CaCl? Calcium something im assuming?


calcium cloride... salt


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> Whats CaCl? Calcium something im assuming?
> Quite interested, I may have to do something similair, looks easy as! I wonder if id have flocculation issues without a filter tho?



Calcium Chloride, i used it to aid in yeast health as i didnt have nutrient. I dont know if its detrimental to cider flavours but mine tastes good! 

I'd say flocculation could be an issue as mine was still rather cloudy after a week in the fermenter. I guess if you can crash chill you might be in safer waters to get her to drop bright. Atleast when its filtered its nice and clean on the palate immediatly and no need for allowing nature to take its couse over the space of several weeks.


----------



## reviled

citymorgue2 said:


> calcium cloride... salt



:blink: salt in beer/cider?? As in table salt? :unsure:


----------



## bonj

no... table salt is sodium chloride... NaCl


----------



## Bribie G

Cackle (as opposed to Nackle) is good in light coloured ales - I always seem to get diamond bright beers when I use it in Yorkies and summer ales. I'm even tempted to put it in lagers .... h34r: h34r:


----------



## reviled

BribieG said:


> Cackle (as opposed to Nackle) is good in light coloured ales - I always seem to get diamond bright beers when I use it in Yorkies and summer ales. I'm even tempted to put it in lagers .... h34r: h34r:



WTF is cackle bribie?


----------



## brettprevans

reviled said:


> WTF is cackle bribie?


sounds out CaCl ie cacl ...ie cackle


----------



## reviled

I knew I shouldve paid more attention in science classes :huh:


----------



## technocat

I posted this in recipe DB six weeks in the keg and it is a cracker, one of my best. Unfortunately I only have around five litres left "sigh". Although I named it a English southern brown on a US-05 yeast and I know Bribie disagrees it is very much like a London ale from what I can remember. This is definitely a very tasty Dinner Ale as it seems to go with just about anything


View attachment 32792


View attachment 32793



A mild malty character with caramel notes. hoppy on the back palate and strong aroma of Styrian in the empty glass

:icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled

I just had a taste of my RyePA which was kegged and carbed a couple of days ago, its nowhere near ready but man, its pretty savage, an insane bitterness which just lingers in a way that only chinook can :icon_drool2: I cant wait for the malt flavours to start coming through to balance it out a wee bit, not that it will, its a 3.4% beer with over 100 IBUs h34r:


----------



## Cube

Toucan Stout. About 3 months in the bottle and it's getting nicer and nicer....
Not lawnmower beer but ohhhh so nice.....


----------



## Cube

Here is a beer I made for my old man's 70 birthday. I shouted him over to the goldy and made this. 70 stubbies ( one for every year ) 15 gram galaxy, US05. First try of it today and he arrives next Monday. Very pleased with it. No where as hoppy as I like them but very nice. He'll love it.


----------



## jbirbeck

Phillip said:


> View attachment 32585
> 
> 
> This is my first saison. Will be going in for the sa summer swap. Is an absolute cracker! 6.5% and you wouldn't even know. Will be doing a lighter version for the swap though. It is so potent because of an increase in 15% eff + 3711 french saison which seems to eat everthing and ask for seconds. Simple grain bill, 90% pils and 10% wheat with styrian for bittering and saaz for flavour and a hint for aroma. Very nice spicy nose to this brew, crystal clear and thirst quenching inspite of the high alcohol.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



That looks and sounds amazing. Could go one right now (aircon out in the building- probably cooler outside and it was supposed to be 39 today <_< )...but have you just painted that head on? looks pretty solid. Looking forward to the swap.


----------



## Bribie G

Cube said:


> Here is a beer I made for my old man's 70 birthday. I shouted him over to the goldy and made this. 70 stubbies ( one for every year ) 15 gram galaxy, US05. First try of it today and he arrives next Monday. Very pleased with it. No where as hoppy as I like them but very nice. He'll love it.



Mate, what _can't_ you do with US-05  Looks not unlike what I'm doing for a 21st birthday coming up, the youngsters will down it ... I've sneaked in a bit of Hallertau to pop their hop cherries, but not too much. B)


----------



## Bribie G

Tidal Pete's Australian Lager

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Mate, Fosters are going to have to kill you. This is what I've been trying to brew for the last year. Expect PM's about recipe. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Batz

BribieG said:


> View attachment 33019
> 
> 
> Tidal Pete's Australian Lager
> 
> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Mate, Fosters are going to have to kill you. This is what I've been trying to brew for the last year. Expect PM's about recipe.
> 
> Brilliant.




Pete left a bottle of this for me a few weeks back, nice beer indeed.....not a bad brewer for his age  

Batz


----------



## Bribie G

Probably better for his age


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Probably better for his age





> Pete left a bottle of this for me a few weeks back, nice beer indeed


How kind of you both! :icon_cheers: 
My Philistine mates only had one or two of this. Reckoned it was too bitter at 31.8 IBU. :lol: 


TP


----------



## Tony

My keg of Alt ran out yesterday arvo so i dug out the fermenter of Maibock thats been CC's for ages. I put it in the fermenter in July. I was thinking it had CCd for 2 months but its more like 4.

Ran it through the flter and "Ross" method  carbed it.

Had it in the glass from Primary in half hour.

I had one and went to bed.

This is the second glass when i got home this arvo.

Its malty, lightly hoppy with a nutral ballance between malt and hops. Its sweet but not cloying.

Im really impressed











Cheers


----------



## bum

Cube said:


> Here is a beer I made for my old man's 70 birthday. I shouted him over to the goldy and made this. 70 stubbies ( one for every year ) 15 gram galaxy, US05. First try of it today and he arrives next Monday. Very pleased with it. No where as hoppy as I like them but very nice. He'll love it.



That's awesome. Let us know how it goes down with your old bloke.


----------



## reviled

Found a bottle of CAP I made about 4 months ago, it was bottled from the keg with a picnic tap about 2 months ago and its still held up the carbonation fine and is tasting awesome, loving the 30% Maize, the hop has died abit making it more prominent :icon_drool2: 

Maize has very quickly become my favourite adjunct!! For summer at least, when winter comes I might go back to rye


----------



## boingk

Lookin' good guys.

Heres my botched attempt at photographing a kits and bits something-or-other, gotta work out how to get the camera to 'spot' focus instead of considering the background as the subject <_< 

Anywho, its a homebrand kit with 500/300 LDME/Dex, 200/50 Munich/JW Wheat, and 20g Saaz thrown in as an afterthought for 15min. Very smooth drinking.






I'll get some decent photos soon, I promise 

- boingk


----------



## jbirbeck

A couple of pics of my Alt. Its about 60IBu but you wouldn't know it. Went down a treat in 43 degree heat yesterday afternoon after I rode home...





A bit lighter than I expected but still great colour. The lighting in the pic makes it look a shade lighter as well.


----------



## reviled

Rooting Kings said:


> A couple of pics of my Alt. Its about 60IBu but you wouldn't know it. Went down a treat in 43 degree heat yesterday afternoon after I rode home...
> View attachment 33216
> 
> View attachment 33215
> 
> 
> A bit lighter than I expected but still great colour. The lighting in the pic makes it look a shade lighter as well.



Looks the goods mate, whats the recipe for that beauty?


----------



## jbirbeck

reviled said:


> Looks the goods mate, whats the recipe for that beauty?



52% Munich
47% Pils
1% Carafa II
FWH 5 IBU Hallertau
FWH 10IBU Saphir
60mins 41IBU Saphir
60 Mins 5 IBU Hallertau
Wy Kolsch Yeast (2565)

I added a gram of Epsom Salts and Gypsum as well to the mash (using Adelaide Water) to add to hop crispness and a bit more calcium

Planning to do another with a bit more Munich (60-70%) but using Wy european Ale of German Ale...probably one of each 

It's the best beer I've made or tasted for a while...although the Kolsch I have CCing would go close :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto

Brewed a double batch of my Landlord recently and had plans to christen my beer engine with it.

Life got in the way so bottled 1 batch as my case swap contribution and kegged the other.

Nice to have a bitter back on tap, its been waaaay too long (5 weeks :lol: )


----------



## schooey

getting a bit later into the Saturday night bender, so it's time for some of the teensy bit of Gonzo clone that I managed to salve after obliterating a 23L glass carboy.... Damn I wish I had the whole batch!... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

I'm in love with this beer, it's the first time I've brewed it but it's going to be a staple here.





It's sort of based on an Irish red but with US finishing hops, I think Screwy posted a similar brew, so that's probably where my inspiration came from.
I must say it went down very well with the Kin Kiners last night anyway.

Photo taken today with Kin Kin the driest I have seen, tank water is at an all time low here.

Batz


----------



## Batz

While I'm having a couple, my latest pilsner.

Nice beer but I seem to have to much malt profile for my liking in pilsners...back to the drawing board.
I find it difficult to balance a pilsner to something I want, it's either too malty or too bitter. I suppose such a clean beer will display these things. 




Nice beer all the same .:beer: 

Batz


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

After kegs of English Best Bitter, Irish Red and Northern English Brown I can say it is great to have an IPA back on. Even put 30gm of Cascade into the keg.

Its bitter, hoppy and a little cloudy. Bliss..


----------



## yardy

nice looking drop DK B) 

the pommy bastard






MO with EKG, Fuggles and SG

cheers
Yard


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nice Yardy, looks real nice!

Andrew


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice Yardy, looks real nice!
> 
> Andrew



Thanks mate, unfortunately the keg blew this arvo 

Yard


----------



## Cube

bum said:


> That's awesome. Let us know how it goes down with your old bloke.



Old fella gone home now. The beer was a winner and the whole lot was polished off in 6 days. Christ he can drink as good as me even at 70 :lol: Mind you he comes from a place were 18 deg is a stinking hot day and here he was with me in 35 and up to 38 deg outside for hours on end whilst I worked away doing my usual rounds. He wanted to come with me and the wife to work even in that heat. By the time we got home he was a guzzling machine :huh: 

The beer itself was a fantastic quaffer as it was lightly hopped, clean and refreshing. I'm so glad I didn't beef up the % and kept it about 4% because the bottles were being downed thick and fast.

Will drink again A++.


----------



## Steve

Batz said:


> I'm in love with this beer, it's the first time I've brewed it but it's going to be a staple here.
> 
> View attachment 33293
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of based on an Irish red but with US finishing hops, I think Screwy posted a similar brew, so that's probably where my inspiration came from.
> I must say it went down very well with the Kin Kiners last night anyway.
> 
> Photo taken today with Kin Kin the driest I have seen, tank water is at an all time low here.
> 
> Batz



Dry! Fark! Everythings bloody green! Any chance of the recipe Batz?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bum

Awesome job, Cube.

What's in my glass? My first bottle of my first AG - Fruit Salad Pale Ale. No pic as it looks awful. The recent heatwave didn't seem to have ruined it as I'd worried about. Smells amazing (Columbus, Simcoe, Amarillo, Galaxy) and even at 2 weeks tastes a lot better than anything I've ever made before. Really must invest in some Whirfloc.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> Awesome job, Cube.
> 
> What's in my glass? My first bottle of my first AG - Fruit Salad Pale Ale. No pic as it looks awful. The recent heatwave didn't seem to have ruined it as I'd worried about. Smells amazing (Columbus, Simcoe, Amarillo, Galaxy) and even at 2 weeks tastes a lot better than anything I've ever made before. Really must invest in some Whirfloc.



OT slightly but I had the same problem as you keeping temp down recently using similar methods. The best trick I've found is a wet towel over the whole fermenter in addition to regularly rotated frozen PET bottles and ice bricks. Towel should be partly in the water so the moisture wicks.

Since doing this maintaining temp is a cinch (usually only requires 2 x 2 L frozen bottles rotated daily).

In the glass is my first AG hefe. No pics as it looks like a hefe and taking pics is a pain in the bum at the moment.

Next up Noble Hopped pale ale:

Type:	All grain	
Size:	22 liters
Colour: 7 HCU (~6 SRM) 
Bitterness: 30 IBU
OG:	1.050
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.2% v/v (4.1% w/w)

Grain:	

2kg JW Pilsner
500g JW Wheat malt
500g JW Munich
2kg JW ale
100g JW light crystal

Mash: 60 mins, 70% efficiency 64 deg
Boil: 60 minutes
SG 1.033	Pre-boil volume: 34 liters

Hops:	

20g Hallertauer (4.25% AA, 60 min.)
15g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Hallertauer (4.25% AA, 20 min.)
10g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Tettnanger (4.5% AA, 10 min.)
10g Tettnanger (aroma)

Yeast: US 05
Primary, secondary and cold conditioned. Fined with gelatine, primed to around 2.4


----------



## under

manticle said:


> OT slightly but I had the same problem as you keeping temp down recently using similar methods. The best trick I've found is a wet towel over the whole fermenter in addition to regularly rotated frozen PET bottles and ice bricks. Towel should be partly in the water so the moisture wicks.
> 
> Since doing this maintaining temp is a cinch (usually only requires 2 x 2 L frozen bottles rotated daily).



Yep. Exactly what I do. Works a treat. I reckon you could even do a lager.


----------



## bonj

manticle said:


> OT slightly but I had the same problem as you keeping temp down recently using similar methods. The best trick I've found is a wet towel over the whole fermenter in addition to regularly rotated frozen PET bottles and ice bricks. Towel should be partly in the water so the moisture wicks.


I'm a little drunk, so feel free to ignore me, but in case you wanted to know, the effect of moisture "wicking" up the towel is called "capillary action" :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

Bloody hot here at the moment.
Thankfully the current batch of hefe is up and running, mind you it has to be drunk fast before it evapourates.



I'd better brew another batch before Xmas, this is going to empty quick.


----------



## jeddog

A pony of Goldern Bear Ale





mmmmmmm


----------



## reviled

Its my Port Stouts one year anniversary in the bottle, I havnt had a bottle in a good 4+ months so I think its timely that I have one now  (sorry Jo, ill drink your BW tomorrow)

Pours slightly overcarbed with a thick compact tan head, aroma is so complex, first I get whisky, then dark berries and fruits, a very port like aroma in there with some oxidisation which is actually IMO quite appropriate, the slightest hints of coffee and roast but oh so subtle... On the palate is a flavour explosion, porty grapes, prunes, blackberries, coffee, chocolate, I cant taste the oak but im assuming that it, combined with the extra fermentation over time, is responsible for this beer finishing immensely dry with roasted notes... Yuuuuuuuum!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery

Crosstoberfest. 
Oktoberfest with Southern Cross hops. 
I've posted this before but today I decided to rechristen the Oktoberfest stein


----------



## newguy

reviled said:


> Its my Port Stouts one year anniversary in the bottle, I havnt had a bottle in a good 4+ months so I think its timely that I have one now  (sorry Jo, ill drink your BW tomorrow)
> 
> Pours slightly overcarbed with a thick compact tan head, aroma is so complex, first I get whisky, then dark berries and fruits, a very port like aroma in there with some oxidisation which is actually IMO quite appropriate, the slightest hints of coffee and roast but oh so subtle... On the palate is a flavour explosion, porty grapes, prunes, blackberries, coffee, chocolate, I cant taste the oak but im assuming that it, combined with the extra fermentation over time, is responsible for this beer finishing immensely dry with roasted notes... Yuuuuuuuum!!!



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:

Reminds me that I've been meaning to add port to a stout for a while now.... <_<


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Here is an all Challenger ESB enjoyed by a few local brewers today :icon_drool2: 

Good to see all you SA legends today! B) 

C&B 
TDA


----------



## T.D.

Awesome TDA :super:


----------



## gap

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Here is an all Challenger ESB enjoyed by a few local brewers today :icon_drool2:
> 
> Good to see all you SA legends today! B)
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Good to see you have christened the beer engine.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## geoffi

65% wheat, 35% Vienna. WLP300.

Happily I detected no hint of kecap manis in the beer.


----------



## Fourstar

Geoffi said:


> Happily I detected no hint of kecap manis in the beer.



Hilarious! and ive been throwing these out. Didnt even click to use them as a beer bottle!


----------



## geoffi

Fourstar said:


> Hilarious! and ive been throwing these out. Didnt even click to use them as a beer bottle!




Looks to me like the standard 620ml SE Asian beer bottle put to an alternative use. I gave it a thorough clean, then put it in a bucket for bottle conditioning just to make sure it could take the pressure. As you can see, passed with flying colours. I might cook up some yummy char kway teow with the contents of one, while sipping on the contents of the other. Perfect match.


----------



## Fourstar

Geoffi said:


> I might cook up some yummy _char kway teow_ with the contents of one, while sipping on the contents of the other. Perfect match.



Looks like my leftover Hinanese chicken from last night is being eaten for lunch tomorrow instead. char kway teow.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

gap said:


> Good to see you have christened the beer engine.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme



It was a lot of assistance from you and kirem that got me to this stage so thanks to you Graeme :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Screwtop said:


> Choc Treacle Stout.
> 
> By far the best stout I've made to date. Took this one early, leaving the other fermenter for another week before kegging, going by this any improvement will be small.
> 
> 
> View attachment 29965




That be the same type you sent down South to me? Making my mouth :icon_drool2: atm. Will need to crack it this week-end

BYB


----------



## Tony

Summer Porter. A bit under 5%, made with 1010 American Wheat yeast. Its dry and tart. Not the best choice of yeast but it was ready to pitch and the 1469 starter was bad  so i in it went. Live and learn!







Much prefer the Stout i just put on tap made with the Belgian Saison yeast. Fermented at 30 deg for a month its dry and fruity but all the malt shines through ballancing the beer. Pics of that one to come.

here is the porter.

Cheers


----------



## barls

heres a beer that i found a bottle in the fridge that i though was all gone. its my belgian experimental


----------



## Wevesign73

Its the locking mechanism from a Maglite charger.






Or maybe its just two M6 bolts with nuts and springs?


----------



## Kleiny

Latest Hefe simplest recipe yet and greatest wheat beer to date




.

kleiny


----------



## Bribie G

Young bloke's 21st here on Saturday. I've done 2 kegs of 





A Carltonish fake lager with Pale Pilsener, Carapils and da sugaz with 20g Superpride 90 mins and 2 plugs of Hallertau 10 mins, US-05
A more robust take on the (now sadly discontinued) Castlemaine XXX yes three ex - BB Galaxy, polenta, da sugaz, Cluster and more Cluster. S-189 so it's a lager. Believe it or not it also has 80g dark crystal, however the current crop of Galaxy malt seems to produce beers of virtually zero EBC so it probably needed it.
And they taste very noice.

Edit: piccies are the first glasses out of the keg so the remainder should be bright as a tack :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> And they taste very noice.



As I am sure they do Bribie. :icon_cheers: 
I find the SP hard to beat for Aussie Ales & Lagers (To my taste anyway). :super: 
Give the young fella a great 21st.

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> Young bloke's 21st here on Saturday. I've done 2 kegs of
> 
> View attachment 33561
> 
> 
> 
> A Carltonish fake lager with Pale Pilsener, Carapils and da sugaz with 20g Superpride 90 mins and 2 plugs of Hallertau 10 mins, US-05
> A more robust take on the (now sadly discontinued) Castlemaine XXX yes three ex - BB Galaxy, polenta, da sugaz, Cluster and more Cluster. S-189 so it's a lager. Believe it or not it also has 80g dark crystal, however the current crop of Galaxy malt seems to produce beers of virtually zero EBC so it probably needed it.
> And they taste very noice.
> 
> Edit: piccies are the first glasses out of the keg so the remainder should be bright as a tack :icon_cheers:


Bribie they look pretty tastey. And just because you've got both kegs on doesn't mean you have to pour two beers. Good thing you got two hands.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle

:icon_offtopic: 
Hope it works well Bribie, I've got to one for my young fella next year - that 3x clone might be the biz.


----------



## Screwtop

Kleiny said:


> Latest Hefe simplest recipe yet and greatest wheat beer to date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> kleiny




Shit that looks nice :icon_drool2: 


Screwy


----------



## Tony

looks like he got the whipped cream out for the head hey Screwey...... i agree... it looks great!


----------



## TidalPete

Another pic of BribieG's infamous Toucan Stout  & I must admit that it created a bit of an upset with my taste buds but in a great way. At around 9% IIRC this is not one of your everyday quaffers. Good beer Bribie. :icon_cheers: 
Apologies for the pic. Not one of my greatest shots.




TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Another pic of BribieG's infamous Toucan Stout  & I must admit that it created a bit of an upset with my taste buds but in a great way. At around 9% IIRC this is not one of your everyday quaffers. Good beer Bribie. :icon_cheers:
> Apologies for the pic. Not one of my greatest shots.
> 
> View attachment 33569
> 
> 
> TP




Bribes turn to say nice things about your brew next :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Bribes turn to say nice things about your brew next :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Batz



Ha ha Batz! :icon_cheers: 
Have you ever tried a Scottish Hobgoblin?





TP


----------



## Batz

Had a Scottish Campbell once, but that was after Incider and it had loss its head.

Batz


----------



## Bribie G

Batz said:


> Bribes turn to say nice things about your brew next :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Batz



TP's Aussie Lager is the best example I've ever tasted. He should put it in the competition circuit next year, but Lion and Fosters would then have to kill him :icon_drunk:


----------



## arogers

Galaxian Pale Ale (inspired from RecipeDB)

4kg MO
1kg Munich

16gm Galaxy 60mins
14gm Galaxy 20mins
20gm Galaxy 0 mins

US-05 / 23lt


----------



## Tony

Great shot Regulator! 

A bit of sun in the beer at that great time in the arvo when its mild and warm...... just brings the beer to life!

cheers


----------



## clean brewer

My "Leftovers A.I.P.A" :icon_drool2: 




:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## winkle

The latest (kegged batch) of Carpathian Darkling - not the beetle - a Belgian Xmas Ale/Strong dark.



Some at BABBs got a taste of the bottled version last week. The kegged version is getting its act together - still has a slight train wreck of flavours, but they are getting very close to combining. Right now its full spice, then alcohol, then malt body. should be good by Xmas/New Year and fantastic by easter.


----------



## Tony

here is my Saison Stout.

Made with German and belgian malts, and left to sit on 3724 belgian saison yeast for a couple months..... its big and malty, a creamy roastiness, some hops and great tart fruitiness from the yeast that dried all the malt out the best it could.

I love it!

cheers


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> here is my Saison Stout.
> 
> Made with German and belgian malts, and left to sit on 3724 belgian saison yeast for a couple months..... its big and malty, a creamy roastiness, some hops and great tart fruitiness from the yeast that dried all the malt out the best it could.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> cheers



Cor, looks lurverly :icon_drool2: .


----------



## Tony

i will stick the recipe in the database tonight


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> here is my Saison Stout.
> 
> Made with German and belgian malts, and left to sit on 3724 belgian saison yeast for a couple months..... its big and malty, a creamy roastiness, some hops and great tart fruitiness from the yeast that dried all the malt out the best it could.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> cheers


Oh dear god! :icon_drool2: 
You gotta stop posting this stuff Tony, the missus thinks i'm looking at porn...i may as well be!


----------



## Tony

I will be laying off the stout so i have some left to run into a bottle and take to the next Hunter brew club meet for tastings. I may need to fill a 2 liter bottle 

cheers guys


----------



## jeddog

Tony said:


> i will stick the recipe in the database tonight




Let us know the name of the brew when the recipe goes into the data base  

love to try it, although can see myself to giving up the fermenting fridge to one beer for 2 months

jeddog


----------



## Tony

i will do it now. 

And no need for a fridge...... you ferment it between 30 and 35 deg!

Just put it in the hot garage and let it run.

cheers


----------



## Kleiny

A Belgian wit in my most hoey style glass





it looks a bit paler whiter in real life


----------



## Fourstar

RyePA!

Its diamond birght when at ambient, still got some chill haze issues going on. I think its an issue with poor break formation. <_< Beer still tastes delicious! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

Cracked the keg of Suma ale that has been loitering-with-intent in the back of my fridge for a while now.


Been worth the wait , bright, hoppy/fruity (Amerillo & B-Saaz) with a dry finish. Lucky its only a mid-strength (5.3%).


----------



## DKS

Sittin at the bar at Twin Waters resort Sunshine coast, sippin JS Amber Ale. No pics but thats whats in the glass. I had to tell someone, 34degs today so its going down a treat around the pool, 9:30pm , perfect.
Im gonna have a go at makin this one for sure.

Daz


----------



## Synthetase

Excuse the crappy phone camera, I couldn't find the other one 

Extract Hefeweizen with a touch of orange and coriander for fun. Lighter colour in real life and very tasty.


----------



## Fourstar

Black IPA!

Has all the nose characteristics of an IPA, deep hop aroma, light sweet malt and some minor notes of roast malt as per a Black IPA.

Flavour: is it an ipa? well no, not exactly. It has a heavy hop flavour and as for the malt, its interesting. Roast is subdued but confusing. I dont know if its the excessive hopping or the roasted malts (carafa) but there is a light detracting quality to its bitterness. Malt is light chocolate with some sweetness and a balanced citrus hop flavour. Can i determine the difference between an American stout an a black IPA? Well, its hard to tell. If i was blindfolded i could say i would detect the roast qualities but to coin it as a stout would be difficult. 

How they pull this off as a black IPA is almost beyond me. somethign diffcult to master im sure. I'd assume they use sinimar or a bucketload of base malt to counteract the roast components with a high ABV and ultra excessive hopping rate. The beer i have is great but is it an IPA or an american stout? Not really. it sort of falls between the two, quite confusing but very enjoyable whatever it may be. Maybe doc/ross or somone who has had experience with this style can coin wither or not im on the right track.

Ultimately its a heavily hopped/aroma/flavour US ale/ipa/balck beer with some light chocolate malty roasty notes to it.

enjoyable! :beerbang:


----------



## therook

*German Pilsner * 

Very happy with this one, its the best one i have brewed to date.




*Octoberfest*




*Cider*

The missus likes it, so i'm happy




Rook


----------



## Pete2501

Kleiny said:


> Latest Hefe simplest recipe yet and greatest wheat beer to date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> kleiny



Holy crap. I want that.


----------



## KHB

clean brewer said:


> My "Leftovers A.I.P.A" :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 33584
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Drinking a very slight variant of this atm and loving it, my best AIPA to date!!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

therook said:


> *German Pilsner *
> 
> Very happy with this one, its the best one i have brewed to date.
> 
> View attachment 33866
> 
> 
> *Octoberfest*
> 
> View attachment 33867
> 
> 
> *Cider*
> 
> The missus likes it, so i'm happy
> 
> View attachment 33868
> 
> 
> Rook




Love the colour of that Occy Rook! MMMmmmmm

Just made a cider for xmas, yours looks good - recipe??

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## therook

Screwtop said:


> Love the colour of that Occy Rook! MMMmmmmm
> 
> Just made a cider for xmas, yours looks good - recipe??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




Very simple Screwy

From memory

Berri Fruit juice
14 litres of Apple
6 litres of apple/pear

Wyeast 4766

Nice and dry

Rook


----------



## Muggus

Fourstar said:


> Black IPA!
> 
> Has all the nose characteristics of an IPA, deep hop aroma, light sweet malt and some minor notes of roast malt as per a Black IPA.
> 
> Flavour: is it an ipa? well no, not exactly. It has a heavy hop flavour and as for the malt, its interesting. Roast is subdued but confusing. I dont know if its the excessive hopping or the roasted malts (carafa) but there is a light detracting quality to its bitterness. Malt is light chocolate with some sweetness and a balanced citrus hop flavour. Can i determine the difference between an American stout an a black IPA? Well, its hard to tell. If i was blindfolded i could say i would detect the roast qualities but to coin it as a stout would be difficult.
> 
> How they pull this off as a black IPA is almost beyond me. somethign diffcult to master im sure. I'd assume they use sinimar or a bucketload of base malt to counteract the roast components with a high ABV and ultra excessive hopping rate. The beer i have is great but is it an IPA or an american stout? Not really. it sort of falls between the two, quite confusing but very enjoyable whatever it may be. Maybe doc/ross or somone who has had experience with this style can coin wither or not im on the right track.
> 
> Ultimately its a heavily hopped/aroma/flavour US ale/ipa/balck beer with some light chocolate malty roasty notes to it.
> 
> enjoyable! :beerbang:


Looks good Fourstar!
I have something quite similiar conditioning at the moment. Essentially a scaled down version of an Imperial Stout I recently brewed, but more late hops, and craploads of dry hopping. My hop of choice was Warrior. 
The stout itself has very little sweetness despite finishing with quite a high FG, so the combination of lots of roast malt astrigency and a very high hop bitterness make it quite rough going for a beer of only 4.5%. I have a feeling that mine might be a beer worth conditioning for an extended period! :huh:


----------



## Fourstar

Muggus said:


> Looks good Fourstar!
> I have something quite similiar conditioning at the moment. Essentially a scaled down version of an Imperial Stout I recently brewed, but more late hops, and craploads of dry hopping. My hop of choice was Warrior.
> The stout itself has very little sweetness despite finishing with quite a high FG, so the combination of lots of roast malt astrigency and a very high hop bitterness make it quite rough going for a beer of only 4.5%. I have a feeling that mine might be a beer worth conditioning for an extended period! :huh:



Yeah i agree. I think a little time will help this one mellow out abit as the roast malt is a little too forward and consequently the hops are slightly muted as a result. Either way it sure as hell doesnt drink like a 65 odd IBU black beer! I'd associte it more to a 35 IBU'er!


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> *German Pilsner *
> 
> Very happy with this one, its the best one i have brewed to date.
> 
> View attachment 33866
> 
> 
> *Octoberfest*
> 
> View attachment 33867
> 
> 
> *Cider*
> 
> The missus likes it, so i'm happy
> 
> View attachment 33868
> 
> 
> Rook



+1 for the festbier... Tried a bottle of it on the weekend. Some great toasted/biscuit stuff going on there.  Rooko where did you get the schwein-stein? I loves it. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G

Sparkling Ale from the tap, made to AndrewQLD's winning recipe although using Pilsener base malt. Light, fruity, no bubblegum. Coopers are going to have to kill Andrew (and me.) B)


----------



## AndrewQLD

Looks really nice Bribie :icon_drool2: , I'd kill for one of those right now.

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G

Not the TTL, not the TTL  




More of a Yorkshire Bitter John Smiths Magnet Ale attempt. No Styrians in the face, just a subdued Progress / EKG and fermented with Proculture Wood Ale (AKA 1469). Nice quaffer but a bit robust on the Carafa2 - I'll go Choc chit next time.


----------



## clean brewer

Docs Yardglass Session Light (well 4.6% Alc.), with a touch of Nelson Sauvin in the Cube, love this Beer and one of the Best made to date, could smash this all Summer... :icon_drool2: 




:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## jlm

BribieG said:


> Not the TTL, not the TTL
> 
> View attachment 33877
> 
> 
> More of a Yorkshire Bitter John Smiths Magnet Ale attempt. No Styrians in the face, just a subdued Progress / EKG and fermented with Proculture Wood Ale (AKA 1469). Nice quaffer but a bit robust on the Carafa2 - I'll go Choc chit next time.



What's your thoughts on the proculture product Bribie? Worth making the effort to get some sent across? Am starting to run low on 1469 around here.


----------



## Bribie G

jlm said:


> What's your thoughts on the proculture product Bribie? Worth making the effort to get some sent across? Am starting to run low on 1469 around here.


Mate this stuff is more 1469 than 1469. When I use it, I'm right back to what 1469 was like last year around this time when it was available from Wyeast: after primary fermentation it has a 'popcorn head' that just sits there like a layer of styrofoam until you twig that it's all done and time to rack off. Then when you bottle or keg, the beer comes over looking like pea soup then clears out magically after a few days.

Mine arrived still cool after a trans continental journey. Highly recommended and Wyeast can go and bite their bums.

B)


----------



## Tony

BribieG said:


> Mate this stuff is more 1469 than 1469. When I use it, I'm right back to what 1469 was like last year around this time when it was available from Wyeast: after primary fermentation it has a 'popcorn head' that just sits there like a layer of styrofoam until you twig that it's all done and time to rack off. Then when you bottle or keg, the beer comes over looking like pea soup then clears out magically after a few days.
> 
> Mine arrived still cool after a trans continental journey. Highly recommended and Wyeast can go and bite their bums.
> 
> B)



I still have some 1469 from the last of the packs ross had in stock. I smacked the pack and split it between a few vials.

Some info on where to get it fresh would be tops! ?????


----------



## A3k

Hi guys,

Here's my latest brew for your viewing pleasure. It's a standard American lager. Gonna be a massive crowd pleaser.
Was very nice having one of these after working in the heat today.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## bum

A beer from a co-worker. Made at one of those Ubrewit places that isn't actually Ubrewit. Supposedly an "English Bitter". Very warm alc (though not altogether unpleasantly warm), much too bitter for style (approaching IPA territory (which is a highlight of the beer for me, really)), extremely long lasting pillowy head (very impressive), a bit of roastiness in the background? 

Need to work out how to have speak positively about this beer tomorrow (and there are some positives) without making him bring more in for me.


----------



## jlm

Tony said:


> I still have some 1469 from the last of the packs ross had in stock. I smacked the pack and split it between a few vials.
> 
> Some info on where to get it fresh would be tops! ?????


Gryphon Brewing I believe tony. Only two vials left here.


----------



## warrenlw63

Strong Golden Ale... Very happy with this one though I sense the end of the keg is near.  

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD

warrenlw63 said:


> Strong Golden Ale... Very happy with this one though I sense the end of the keg is near.
> 
> Warren -



That looks great Warren, and it's super clear! Did you filter?
Next time you brew it try aging some on oak for a month or so if you haven't already, it adds a wonderful complexity that is really noticable as the beer warms.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63

No filter Andrew. Just plain old age....  

Oak sounds interesting. I used some in my Flanders Red. Seemed to add something but the beer itself was quite ordinary.

However in a dry golden ale you may be onto something. Maybe the beer world's answer to an oaked Chardonnay?

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop

BribieG said:


> Not the TTL, not the TTL
> 
> View attachment 33877
> 
> 
> More of a Yorkshire Bitter John Smiths Magnet Ale attempt. No Styrians in the face, just a subdued Progress / EKG and fermented with Proculture Wood Ale (AKA 1469). Nice quaffer but a bit robust on the Carafa2 - I'll go Choc chit next time.




Have a clone recipe for Sam Smiths Magnet Bitter if you're interested Bribie

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## kabooby

warrenlw63 said:


> Strong Golden Ale... Very happy with this one though I sense the end of the keg is near.
> 
> Warren -



Looks great Warren. Love the glass.

It's sad when those beers run out. I had one in a keg for about 7 months. Crystal clear and still tasted great. 

Kabooby


----------



## warrenlw63

Yep it's only taken me 12 years to realise Kabooby. Beers like that need to be ignored for around 3 months. Once the rough stuff drops away they're drinking magic. :icon_drunk: 

I might have to get another one on the go.

BTW Glass is just the cheap La Trappe thing they give you when you buy the gift pack. You can get it at First Choice Liquor.

Warren -


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> Strong Golden Ale... Very happy with this one though I sense the end of the keg is near.
> 
> Warren -




I opened the other bottle of this you gave me a couple of months back Wazza, man has this mellowed into a fantastic beer.
Was that the Farmhouse Ale yeast?

Rook


----------



## kabooby

warrenlw63 said:


> BTW Glass is just the cheap La Trappe thing they give you when you buy the gift pack. You can get it at First Choice Liquor.
> 
> Warren -



Just in time for xmas


----------



## warrenlw63

therook said:


> I opened the other bottle of this you gave me a couple of months back Wazza, man has this mellowed into a fantastic beer.
> Was that the Farmhouse Ale yeast?
> 
> Rook



Yep mate the great exploding strain.  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep mate the great exploding strain.
> 
> Warren -



So you've still got that yeast on hand Warren?   (Private joke)

TP


----------



## devo

This was a magnificent Belgian pale that RobW brewed and I was fortunate enough to snaffle a couple of bottles.





Excellent drop, great balance and devastatingly easy to drink on a hot afternoon.


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> This was a magnificent Belgian pale that RobW brewed and I was fortunate enough to snaffle a couple of bottles.
> 
> View attachment 33956
> 
> 
> Excellent drop, great balance and devastatingly easy to drink on a hot afternoon.



Ah that's one of Rob's Ardennes beers we tried? They were bloody rippers. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## jlm

Saison, brewed with 3711. First time I've ever heard a beer fermenting. 


I've come across a quote from Neonmate a few times saying saison should be our national drink (or something to that effect.). Ferments warm, thirst quenching ect. I've always agreed with that statement and do even more so now I've got a keg of the stuff. This certainly isn't the best saison I've drunk but my god it's good in this heat.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Ah that's one of Rob's Ardennes beers we tried? They were bloody rippers. :chug:
> 
> Warren -



Even I got to try Rob's Belgian Pale and have to agree with devo and warren. A bloody easy to drink drop. :icon_chickcheers: 

And Rook, the Pils looks great. As does Warren's Golden Ale :icon_drool2: . And who said nothing good came out of Victoria apart from the road to South Australia  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Cocko

Fents' and Troy's Cream Ale.


God this is a good drop! This batch done with Hal. Mit. !!

Damn it, I have only got 80 odd L left for xmas....  


View attachment 33979



Head is much better than this glass of shows...... <_<


----------



## gava

Got my Kriss Kringle Present from work yesterday and had to give it a go..

its 1.2lts of the Fat Yak Clone I tried. *took a bit to drink.. funny though warmer the beer got the better the beer tasted hmm or more pissed i got*


----------



## Fourstar

Cocko said:


> Fents' and Troy's Cream Ale.
> God this is a good drop! This batch done with Hal. Mit. !!
> Damn it, I have only got 80 odd L left for xmas....
> Head is much better than this glass of shows......



Hey Cocko! Mate the cream ale is tops! Awesome quafer for the hot summer days! Oh, thank Jamil Zainasheff for that recipe too!


----------



## Cocko

Fourstar said:


> Hey Cocko! Mate the cream ale is tops! Awesome quafer for the hot summer days! Oh, thank Jamil Zainasheff for that recipe too!



Dead set quafer is right.....

I love it, one tap Cream and the other a nice hoppy APA, great combo.

Hopefully the family will enjoy it over xmas!


----------



## yardy

Septic Kaiser (kolsch with US-05), only kegged this today so it might brighten up a bit more, nice to get back to a simple hopped recipe and appreciate the malt :chug: 

cheers
Dave


----------



## Kleiny

gava said:


> Got my Kriss Kringle Present from work yesterday and had to give it a go..
> 
> its 1.2lts of the Fat Yak Clone I tried. *took a bit to drink.. funny though warmer the beer got the better the beer tasted hmm or more pissed i got*




Gava + 1.2lts of fat yak clone = :icon_drunk: 

Godd looking beer there gav how does it stack up to fat yak ( better i hope).

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Gava + 1.2lts of fat yak clone = :icon_drunk:
> Godd looking beer there gav how does it stack up to fat yak ( better i hope).
> Kleiny



I believe its the Fat Yak Clone i wrote up in the thread with the same name. A beer ive still yet to make!  Looks abit darker than i expected however.


----------



## warrenlw63

Testing a bottle of my brown ale. Lovely easy drinking drop this one.

I'll have another one in honour of Rook's grandmother who sadly passed away last night.... Hey rook my (and I'm certain others) thoughts and wishes are with you at this sad time.  

Warren -


----------



## porky4776

Summer Bitter I tried for the other family members. Great clarity and sublte bitterness. First time I used nottingham too. Loving it. Might just keep it for myself and tell them to bring their own! :icon_drunk:


----------



## pmolou

my belgian strong ale using wyeast 1388 on a hot day of course


----------



## white.grant

A couple of weizens, the 500ml glass is a commercial Erdinger Hefe Weizen, the smaller 300ml glass is my latest batch which is now in its prime. The Erdinger is a lot darker, and while its a reasonably fresh one (expires next October), the one I brewed a few weeks ago is so much nicer.


----------



## Effect

Smash my favourite things - munich and amarillo smash.

Quite a good beer, but needed some time to condition to mellow out as there is quite a hop presence...I was hoping for something a bit darker in colour, but I have a feeling that gelatine strips a bit of the colour out of the beer along with the yeast.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Tony

My LCBA clone....... Id say its past clone now..... its hoppier! and i like it.

PRAISE THE LORD FOR NZ HOP FLOWERS!






Edit: Pic is a couple EBC darker than the beer really is. It was overcast.


----------



## NickB

Great Wall of Hops MK I (Chinese Cascade)

Will be doubling the hops in the next batch as these are very subtle compared to the american varieties!


View attachment 34177



Cheers!


----------



## Gout

dam they are some good looking beers. Sadly i have not been able to brew so its just some coopers in my glass. 

tomorrow is a brew day however so hopefully i can again drink lush home brew beer "real beer"


----------



## Mearesy

My latest Hefe. Yum. Very happy with this.


----------



## fraser_john

Robins Kentucky Bourbon Ale


----------



## Cocko

Xmas Pale Ale....

Dang I love my filter!!

View attachment 34212


----------



## Screwtop

Mearesy said:


> My latest Hefe. Yum. Very happy with this.



Looks like somewhere around Harristown :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Mearesy

Close screwy! South Toowoomba


----------



## Screwtop

Mearesy said:


> Close screwy! South Toowoomba




Had an "I know that street" moment :lol:

Oldies lived off Charnley St

Cheers

Screwy


----------



## bradsbrew

Mearesy said:


> Close screwy! South Toowoomba



Hmmm and here I was just about to jump in and say Centenary Heights, just off Hume street in between alderly and south st. :huh:


----------



## gava

Didn't really end up tasting like fatyak more like a Red Angus... which isn't that bad.. was very very hoppy at the start had to leave it for a week or two to mellow out a bit..

Now its not bad.. has a weird after taste which im not sure what it is.. but too many will leave a bad taste in your mouth.. oh and at 4c straight from the tap its ok but leave it warm up a bit and its better.



Kleiny said:


> Gava + 1.2lts of fat yak clone = :icon_drunk:
> 
> Godd looking beer there gav how does it stack up to fat yak ( better i hope).
> 
> Kleiny


----------



## RobW

Saison

BoPils & Farmhouse ale yeast


----------



## riverside

Tony said:


> My LCBA clone....... Id say its past clone now..... its hoppier! and i like it.
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD FOR NZ HOP FLOWERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Pic is a couple EBC darker than the beer really is. It was overcast.



Tony, where can i find your LCBA clone ? Now that looks like my type of beer 

Riverside


----------



## manticle

riverside said:


> Tony, where can i find your LCBA clone ? Now that looks like my type of beer
> 
> Riverside




http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=301


----------



## Tony

The recipe in the database it great but use NZ hop flowers if tiyr system will handle them!

cheers


----------



## Bribie G

Accidental Belgian.

Ross sent me Belgian Ale yeast instead of American, so I made a slightly lower ABV version of the Drunk Arab's Flyblown Belgian. Pitch to pour in 10 days, this stuff is frightening.




Amazing what a difference a yeast can make, this is indeed peppery and spicy with a bit of fruit although I kept it at 18 degrees for its 48 hours in primary


----------



## DKS

BribieG said:


> Accidental Belgian.
> 
> Ross sent me Belgian Ale yeast instead of American, so I made a slightly lower ABV version of the Drunk Arab's Flyblown Belgian. Pitch to pour in 10 days, this stuff is frightening.
> 
> View attachment 34244
> 
> 
> Amazing what a difference a yeast can make, this is indeed peppery and spicy with a bit of fruit although I kept it at 18 degrees for its 48 hours in primary





Was that the T-58 Bribie? Do you mean its good?
What do you think would result if fermented at say 25*. More fruity? 

Daz


----------



## Bribie G

DKS said:


> Was that the T-58 Bribie? Do you mean its good?
> What do you think would result if fermented at say 25*. More fruity?
> 
> Daz



T-58 Yes I like it, not a UK bitter, not a lager ... Belgian I suppose :icon_drunk: However at over 20 degrees I reckon it would be a foam monster. I did pitch both sides of the twin pack bacause I reckoned it would be the last one I would make. If doing warmer then probably just pitch half of the twin pack.

I'll be re-ordering from Ross next order :lol:


----------



## DUANNE

this is the old mans mild from the british beers and how to brew them. all i can say is f***n awesome. brewed biab to!
pictures not the best off a camera phone but this puppy is crystal clear.


----------



## Tony

Jesus Christ........ whats the yeast in the flask under the microwave?

Looks like its been nuked


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> Jesus Christ........ whats the yeast in the flask under the microwave?
> 
> Looks like its been nuked




Recultured Tooheys Blue Yeast ............ maybe :lol:

Screwy


----------



## marksfish

didnt see that,but now you mention it ihad a look and id swear its from chernoble.its actualy empty but if i wanted a shot like that no way id ever get it.
btw im on the old mans login now.


----------



## Muggus

Reward for putting down the first brew of the year.


Belgian Chocolate Ale '08
No actual chocolate used, just chocolate malt. I've been brewing a beer similiar in December since '04.
The '08 is my first AG beer, and one of the strongest, sitting at a knee-wobbling 11%! :icon_drunk: 

Either way, after a year in the bottle this beer is starting to come into its own.
Carbonation, which took a good 6 months to even start to appear, is beautifully creamy and the texture of this stuff is THICK!!
The flavour is deeply complex and quite intense. A mix between roasted notes of cocoa, toffee sweetness with peppery phenolics and rich red wine-like plummy undertones, somewhat tannic in that way too.
Needless to say, a Champagne bottle worth of this stuff has definately got me on the way!


----------



## Gronko

Chucked a cuppla bottles of my 2can coopers heritage lager in the freezer an hour ago and am sampling them now. 2 cans of heritage lager + a kilo of LDM and 8 weeks in the bottle so far. 

Its without a doubt the most besterest beer I've made in my short time brewing. :beerbang: 

Many thanks to forum member Zabond (who I know from nearly 3 decades ago when he owned a great motorcycle shop) who gave me some advice on keeping the brewing temps down and various other things that have helped me immensely :beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Gronko said:


> Its without a doubt the most besterest beer I've made in my short time brewing. :beerbang:




Looks the goods, many more to come :beer: 

Screwy


----------



## Duff

Screwtop said:


> Recultured Tooheys Blue Yeast ............ maybe :lol:
> 
> Screwy



:lol: :lol: 

Gold Screwy


----------



## jbirbeck

My case swap Kolsch...I love the extra dimension the Kolsch yeast brings.


----------



## yardy

Rooting Kings said:


> My case swap Kolsch...I love the extra dimension the Kolsch yeast brings.
> View attachment 34378




nice RK, did you use 2565 or 2575 ?

takes awhile to clear doesn't it.

cheers


----------



## jbirbeck

yardy said:


> nice RK, did you use 2565 or 2575 ?
> 
> takes awhile to clear doesn't it.
> 
> cheers



I used 2565 and yeah it can take a while to clear...took a month of CCing. Mind you I used it in an alt and it took half the time.


----------



## drsmurto

Rooting Kings said:


> My case swap Kolsch...I love the extra dimension the Kolsch yeast brings.
> View attachment 34378



And a beautiful kolsch it is too.

To date, Kolsch is the only beer i have ever had on tap that my partner has poured herself a pint of.

She really enjoyed your kolsch as well. As did i. Very clean but with enough malt and subtle yeast derived esters to keep you interested. 

Need to get my hands on some more kolsch yeast after i disposed of the yeast bank recently.


----------



## jbirbeck

DrSmurto said:


> And a beautiful kolsch it is too.
> 
> To date, Kolsch is the only beer i have ever had on tap that my partner has poured herself a pint of.
> 
> She really enjoyed your kolsch as well. As did i. Very clean but with enough malt and subtle yeast derived esters to keep you interested.
> 
> Need to get my hands on some more kolsch yeast after i disposed of the yeast bank recently.



Cheers Dr...I've got a bit of the Kolsch cake left from the first run if you want.


----------



## drsmurto

Rooting Kings said:


> Cheers Dr...I've got a bit of the Kolsch cake left from the first run if you want.



Sold!

Kolsch and an Alt moved up the brew list :lol:


----------



## yardy

Rooting Kings said:


> I used 2565 and yeah it can take a while to clear...took a month of CCing. Mind you I used it in an alt and it took half the time.




I used the 2575, it was popular with the girls also, i ended up trying gelatine for the first time to clear mine, couldn't wait..

i've got JZ's alt from BCS ontap atm but with US-05, i still have some of the 2575 cake left so maybe that's one for the list.

cheers






edit: added beer image....


----------



## jbirbeck

yardy said:


> I used the 2575, it was popular with the girls also, i ended up trying gelatine for the first time to clear mine, couldn't wait..
> 
> i've got JZ's alt from BCS ontap atm but with US-05, i still have some of the 2575 cake left so maybe that's one for the list.
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: added beer image....



mate that looks superb...could go one of those now.


----------



## Tony

i really shouldnt look at this thread while at work.


----------



## DiscoStu

Tony said:


> i really shouldnt look at this thread while at work.



Agreed, does make you thirsty, mmm sneaky lunchtime beer :icon_drool2:


----------



## jlm

Well, still on holidays here fellas, so


Rough day, wake up, walk dog, watch criket, make dough then pizzas for lunch. Of course a big IPA is needed to wash pizza down.


----------



## Bribie G

The second of my Chinese Bitters, with 50g Cluster for bittering and 20g of Northdown for finishing. Bloody nice drop. The first one still on keg had 20g of Challenger for finishing and it had a real sharp bitterness which I had attributed to the Cluster. Probably came more from the Challenger even though it was late addition. 

I'd have to say the Cluster seems to be the pick of the Chinese hops so far, which is more than can be said for the Saaz  






Mmm that hit the spot


----------



## yardy

jlm said:


> Well, still on holidays here fellas, so
> View attachment 34383
> 
> Rough day, wake up, walk dog, watch criket, make dough then pizzas for lunch. Of course a big IPA is needed to wash pizza down.




yeah, tough day here as well, by far the biggest challenge was riding the quad down to the gate to get the wheely bin...

nice beer btw


----------



## jlm

yardy said:


> yeah, tough day here as well, by far the biggest challenge was riding the quad down to the gate to get the wheely bin...
> 
> nice beer btw


Cheers yard, biggest challenge here was getting the 67 mangoes that the fruit bats knocked off the tree in the background into the bin. Daily occurance at the moment.


----------



## yardy

jlm said:


> Cheers yard, biggest challenge here was getting the 67 mangoes that the fruit bats knocked off the tree in the background into the bin. Daily occurance at the moment.




nets and onion bags my friend, failing that the four ten deters them


----------



## drsmurto

Rye version of my golden ale






A pilsner of sorts. 70% pils, 30% vienna. Kiwi hallertau aroma. WLP833 german bock yeast.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

DrSmurto said:


> Rye version of my golden ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pilsner of sorts. 70% pils, 30% vienna. Kiwi hallertau aroma. WLP833 german bock yeast.



You get a new camera for Xmas Dr S?

Lovely looking beers, how are they drinking?

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto

The rye golden ale is very nice, used a combo of cascade and amarillo and bittered with simcoe. Smooth but with a subtle spiciness and the hops arent OTT. Rye is instead of the wheat so ~18% of the grist. 

The pils is different...... i think the vienna is tricking me into thinking it has some sweetness. Finished at 1.010 so should be nice and dry. Lagered for 6 weeks. More carbonation might help? Its ~2-2.2 volumes.

No new camera - just decided that after taking umpteen photos over the last few years in the same spot that closing the door might help with the lighting. 

Voila. 

Yup, thats how quick i am! 

Camera is actually my phone, has an 8MP camera in it.


----------



## jbirbeck

DrSmurto said:


> Rye version of my golden ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pilsner of sorts. 70% pils, 30% vienna. Kiwi hallertau aroma. WLP833 german bock yeast.



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## yardy

DrSmurto said:


> Rye version of my golden ale



very nice Doc, it's about time i brewed another roggen

cheers

Dave


----------



## drsmurto

Only made 2 brews with rye now Yardy but i am loving the stuff.

Dont think i will go back to wheat in the golden ale.  

Will be doing a roggenbier this year for sure.

And i drank 3 pints of the pilsner last night so it cant be _that_ bad.


----------



## Mantis

A pale red ale that is the best, smoothest beer I have made. The head is so fine and streaks right to the bottom of a pint.
Caraaroma gives the colour and most of the malt flavour balanced with cascade hops nicely


----------



## therook

My latest WIT Bier

Sensational





Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> My latest WIT Bier
> Sensational
> View attachment 34485
> 
> Rook



Looks kinda purrrrdyyyy!


----------



## raven19

Here is the Recipe post.

The good Doctor's Landlord with Powell's malts:


----------



## Peter Wadey

An APA to celebrate the end of a brewday.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## bonj

Peter Wadey said:


> An APA to celebrate the end of a brewday.
> Cheers,
> Peter
> View attachment 34520


Oh that looks lovely...

I haven't brewed in a while ( 3 - 4 months), but have some parts in transit to get me back online... can't wait. You people are making me jealous.


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


>



Nice looking beer there yardy. Do you filter or just cc for a while?

Here's a pic of my Remembrance Day IPA which is the best IPA I've put down to date (Not surprising as it's also my first  )
Those at Bradbrew's brewday a few weeks ago got a sample of this but now that it's been sitting a bit longer it's smoothing out nicely & getting better by the week. Shame there'll be none left by the time it's reached it's peak.  

A poor choice of glass for a British IPA but who cares?



TP


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> Nice looking beer there yardy. Do you filter or just cc for a while?
> 
> 
> A poor choice of glass for a British IPA but who cares?
> View attachment 34524
> 
> 
> TP



g'day TP, just a few days crashed and then 1tsp gelatine in 100ml in the keg, seems to be working ok  

nice looking beer yours B) 


cheers

Dave


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


> g'day TP, just a few days crashed and then 1tsp gelatine in 100ml in the keg, seems to be working ok
> 
> nice looking beer yours B)
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave



I love you too yardy. :icon_cheers: 


Trying to get up your way for a few beers ASAP.

TP


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> I love you too yardy. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TP





:huh:


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


> :huh:



:lol: :lol: Getting a few under my belt mate. Missus is away at the poofy tennis in Brissy.
We were both complementing each other's beers --- Right.?
TP


----------



## Tony

Just cracked the keg of Weissen i have had on gas for a couple days. I added a couple meters of beer line to the tap im using and will run it at 150KPA instead of the usual 90.

I have had it at 300kpa for 48 hrs and its still not really up to spec. I think my gas bottle is aproaching empty. I will jam more gas into it tonight, and see how it is tomorow arvo. For now its going down just fine. Just needs to be a bit more spritzy. Perfect beer for a stinbking hot sunday.

I took a couple pics and cane decide which is best...... so you get them both 

cheers


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> :lol: :lol: Getting a few under my belt mate. Missus is away at the poofy tennis in Brissy.
> We were both complementing each other's beers --- Right.?
> TP




yeah mate :lol: 


you say you're heading to Bundy ?


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


> yeah mate :lol:
> 
> 
> you say you're heading to Bundy ?



Not ATM yardy.  but maybe sometime soon if I can manage it. Been a long time since I was in Bundy. :icon_cheers: 
And just to keep this post on topic here's a pic of my latest Weizen I was quaffing during yesterday's brewday.



TP


----------



## Effect

Butters case swap beer. An aussie summer ale  . Goes down an absolute treat. Coopers yeast pitched at the high end and fermented cool giving a subtle pear aroma and flavour. An absolute cracker!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Flash_DG

ChocCoffee Porter Extract with lots of spec grains. 6.8%

Only 20 days in the bottle and very tasty indeed. Got a few packed away deep in under some other gear to be dug out when I remember.


----------



## Batz

The house Ale tonight...Far Kin Ale

Love this Aussie beer, but then I'm an Aussie :beer: 





Batz


----------



## Mearesy

Looks super tasty Batz!


----------



## Batz

Mearesy said:


> Looks super tasty Batz!




Cheers Mearesy, it is an Aussie Ale and not an Aussie Lager.
There is around 45 years difference in these brews, it unfortunate but we have lost the real Aussie Ales. We did brew our own beer and we brewed them well. I love to research and brew our real beers :beerbang: 

Oh that Pride of Ringwood crap? ... Yes please :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## Mearesy

Any chance of getting the recipe? Would love to give it a crack!


----------



## Greg Lawrence

My 1st AG Wheat




Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 46.42 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 14.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Export Pilsner (Joe White) (3.5 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 50.00 % 
10.00 gm Sticklebract [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.80 %] (15 minHops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.80 %] (10 minHops 2.8 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafBrew - Wheat (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale 

Gregor 

Edit:Added Recipe


----------



## glennheinzel

Gregor said:


> My 1st AG Wheat
> 
> View attachment 34650
> 
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 35.00 L
> Boil Size: 46.42 L
> Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
> Estimated Color: 6.7 SRM
> Estimated IBU: 14.8 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 5.00 kg Export Pilsner (Joe White) (3.5 SRM) Grain 50.00 %
> 5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (4.0 SRGrain 50.00 %
> 10.00 gm Sticklebract [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU
> 20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.80 %] (15 minHops 3.8 IBU
> 20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.80 %] (10 minHops 2.8 IBU
> 1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs SafBrew - Wheat (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale
> 
> Gregor
> 
> Edit:Added Recipe



Wow - it looks inviting (the pool and the beer).


----------



## KHB

My latest Heffe weeisbier, keg is ready to blow and it only got started just before xmas. Dosnt last long here!






Cheers
KHB


----------



## Murcluf

KHB said:


> My latest Heffe weeisbier, keg is ready to blow and it only got started just before xmas. Dosnt last long here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> KHB


Sweet work Ben looks excellent


----------



## yardy

Gregor said:


> My 1st AG Wheat
> 
> View attachment 34650
> 
> 
> 
> 10.00 gm Sticklebract [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU
> 
> Gregor
> 
> Edit:Added Recipe




Gday Gregor,

great looking drop :icon_drool2: 

what's your opinion on the Sticklebract ?

i've got a packet thats burning a hole in the freezer

cheers

Dave


----------



## Flash_DG

Gregor said:


> My 1st AG Wheat
> 
> View attachment 34650



Looks very nice!

got one planned in the next few weeks


----------



## Greg Lawrence

yardy said:


> Gday Gregor,
> 
> great looking drop :icon_drool2:
> 
> what's your opinion on the Sticklebract ?
> 
> i've got a packet thats burning a hole in the freezer
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave



I believe that it has worked quite well in the wheat beer.
I hadnt used it before either, but was given 100g for free with a bling order from BB.
I did a sticlkebract smash pilsner which turned out quite good, but not the sort of thing you could drink all night. Too overpowering just by itself.
Sorry for being a bit vague, but my experience with different types of hops is still very limited.
The description I read somewhere of pine needles was far from what I experienced.
I would say quite close to Hallertauer.
I would definately use it again in a wheat.

Gregor


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Rukh said:


> Wow - it looks inviting (the pool and the beer).



Lets get this brewday organised while it is still warm then.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Nothing like a bit of hot weather to bring out the wheat beers 




Happy brewing,
Peter


----------



## white.grant

Variation on a theme.




my dunkelweizen

cheers

grant


----------



## devidmkvn2222

Peter Wadey said:


> Nothing like a bit of hot weather to bring out the wheat beers
> 
> View attachment 34670
> 
> 
> Happy brewing,
> Peter



yeah......obviously...but apart from all...pics is awesome...just cheerrrssssss....!


----------



## manticle

Flash_DG said:


> ChocCoffee Porter Extract with lots of spec grains. 6.8%
> 
> Only 20 days in the bottle and very tasty indeed. Got a few packed away deep in under some other gear to be dug out when I remember.




Good to hear. What recipe did you end up going with?


----------



## Flash_DG

manticle said:


> Good to hear. What recipe did you ernd up going with?


LOL i was just updating my original post and refreshed and saw this :blink:


----------



## jyo

Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone :icon_drool2: 

Didn't have any Cascade, so had to use Simcoe. Turned out really nice, but it's missing the Cascade.
Definitely do this one again.

3rd day in the keg, still a bit cloudy, (forgot the whirlfloc) but who's complaining?


----------



## Peter Wadey

Dunkel




Cheers,
Peter


----------



## winkle

Its bloody hot, a good time for some mild binge drinking B) .


----------



## reviled

My Cranberry Cream Ale, 10 litre batch with 1.5kg of blended cranberries in the fermenter for about 8 days, no pectic enzyme and still beautifull clarity!! The pic doesnt really do it justice, this bad boy is bright red with a pink head in the flesh B)


----------



## chappo1970

reviled said:


> My Cranberry Cream Ale, 10 litre batch with 1.5kg of blended cranberries in the fermenter for about 8 days, no pectic enzyme and still beautifull clarity!! The pic doesnt really do it justice, this bad boy is bright red with a pink head in the flesh B)



Oooooooo.... Drool

Looks friggin awesome RevKnut. It's amazing what you can do with a pillow case h34r: :lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## reviled

:lol: 

Definately happy with it, if I do it again will half the IBU's which would make it more drinkable and refreshing as the cranberries are quite acidic/bitter themselves!

I dry hopped the other 10litres with 100gms of US goodness :icon_drool2: Its amazing how a beer with only a bittering hop can taste close to IPA spec just from dry hopping, it has an immense amount of hop flavour :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970

reviled said:


> :lol:
> 
> Definately happy with it, if I do it again will half the IBU's which would make it more drinkable and refreshing as the cranberries are quite acidic/bitter themselves!
> 
> I dry hopped the other 10litres with 100gms of US goodness :icon_drool2: Its amazing how a beer with only a bittering hop can taste close to IPA spec just from dry hopping, it has an immense amount of hop flavour :icon_drool2:




Mmmmmm sounds really sexy Revknut... jealous as hell.


----------



## Muggus

winkle said:


> Its bloody hot, a good time for some mild binge drinking B) .
> 
> View attachment 34778


Abbo ale? :unsure: 

Looks the goods Winkle.
Where'd you manage to get the glass?


----------



## reviled

Allways welcome for a beer if your ever over these ways mate


----------



## mje1980

A motueka/Nelson sauvign blonde ale. Hoppy, bitter, but with enough malt to even things out. Spewing i've run out of NS, or i'd do another.


----------



## winkle

Muggus said:


> Abbo ale? :unsure:
> 
> Looks the goods Winkle.
> Where'd you manage to get the glass?



Abbot Ale old thing  
Drinking well, but its almost time for a Belgian Pale or two.


----------



## drsmurto

Peter Wadey said:


> Dunkel
> 
> View attachment 34771
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Peter



Gorgeous looking beer there Peter, a dunkel is one of my favourite styles - i have one in primary at the moment. 

Care to share your secret?


----------



## Peter Wadey

DrSmurto said:


> Gorgeous looking beer there Peter, a dunkel is one of my favourite styles - i have one in primary at the moment.
> 
> Care to share your secret?



Lots of background light 

Nothing too fancy. From memory base was over 80% Wey Munich I, with about 10% Wey Pils, a bit of Caramunich II & Melanoiden and hint of Carafa Special I for colour. 
Hopped with NZ Hallertau. White Labs German Bock. 1.055 & low 20's IBU.

P


----------



## Scruffy

'Santa's Little Helper'. Mostly Halcyon, bit of Carabohemian (it sounded good at the time sat in Ross's shop procrastinating - not enough though i reckon), bit of Aromatic (from memory - can't be arsed firing up Beersmith), but HEAPS of Cascade, Amarillo and Styrian - bittered with Nelson (some might say this a waste of a tasty hop - but have you tasted _how_ it bitters! - 84IBU, BTW - all glued together with 1056)




It's a 6.4%. It's my fourth bottle... Must have overstocked at xmas!!!...

err...

hic...

zzzzzz


----------



## Bribie G

Chinese Pale Pilsener International Style, 100% Chinee Saaz. Pleasant quaffer and it's cleaned up nicely after 2 more weeks in the keg. I'll make this again and again although a touch of Hersbrucke for finishing in future.

I've got a few bottled for BABBs meeting as well.


----------



## chappo1970

Chappo's ESB. Beautiful beer, rich, malty, caramels with a nice loooong bittering on the end. Might have to save a bottle or 2 for BABBS mini-comp


Last photo is the 1st runnings from my Triple Trubble brewed yesterday


----------



## Tony

So you do actually brew beer chap

Awsome looking beer mate :super: 

Send us a bottle of the trippel!

cheers


----------



## Dunno

An ale I recently brewed at the request of a non brewing mate. This is for a 40lt batch. Going down very well IMO. 


BB Pale Ale 70%
Cara Red 4%
Dark Wheat 4%
Cara Roma 6%
Wheat Malt 16%

Topaz 16.2% 28g/60m
Topaz 16.2% 12g/30m
DSaaz 5.4% 28g/15m
DSaaz 5.4% 28g/10m



Cheers Dunno


----------



## Screwtop

Chappo said:


> Chappo's ESB. Beautiful beer, rich, malty, caramels with a nice loooong bittering on the end. Might have to save a bottle or 2 for BABBS mini-comp
> 
> 
> Last photo is the 1st runnings from my Triple Trubble brewed yesterday




Love that colour..............great looking beer Chap Chap. One of those alongside that beautiful pale Euro Lager of yours would make a great pic :super: 

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970

Tony said:


> So you do actually brew beer chap
> 
> Awsome looking beer mate
> 
> Send us a bottle of the trippel!
> 
> cheers



Shhhhhh! Don't tell everyone Tony. I'll put you on the mailing list for sure Tony. Groan problem is I have to bottle this lot as I don't want to tie up a kegs. 60 bottles Woot.



Screwtop said:


> Love that colour..............great looking beer Chap Chap. One of those alongside that beautiful pale Euro Lager of yours would make a great pic
> 
> Screwy



That's Screwy. Unfortunately the photo's really don't do it justice. I let the last half on the glass heat up to around 12C and well didn't it come into its own. The secret mash regime works a treat I reckon  .

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## RdeVjun

Chappo said:


> The secret mash regime works a treat I reckon.


So what's that then, you're upgrading to pillowcasing now and the pic with Sherman is just a red herring? h34r: :lol: 

Looks noice ChapChap, hopefully this one peaks just at the right time. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

reviled said:


> My Cranberry Cream Ale, 10 litre batch with 1.5kg of blended cranberries in the fermenter for about 8 days, no pectic enzyme and still beautifull clarity!! The pic doesnt really do it justice, this bad boy is bright red with a pink head in the flesh B)



Glad this turned out well with all the hard work rev!  You have spurred me on to make some fruit beers soon!


----------



## drsmurto

Peter Wadey said:


> Lots of background light
> 
> Nothing too fancy. From memory base was over 80% Wey Munich I, with about 10% Wey Pils, a bit of Caramunich II & Melanoiden and hint of Carafa Special I for colour.
> Hopped with NZ Hallertau. White Labs German Bock. 1.055 & low 20's IBU.
> 
> P



Sounds very nice. Cant argue with the bock yeast, i've used nothing else in my lagers since scoring a sample of this from TDA. :super: Perfect for a malty lager.



Chappo said:


> Chappo's ESB. Beautiful beer, rich, malty, caramels with a nice loooong bittering on the end. Might have to save a bottle or 2 for BABBS mini-comp



Stunning looking beer there, hadn't pegged you as an english ale brewer. :lol:


----------



## reviled

Fourstar said:


> Glad this turned out well with all the hard work rev!  You have spurred me on to make some fruit beers soon!



 Sorry mate, just remembered I was sposed to give you the low down!!

I used 1.5kg of frozen cranberries in the end for 10 litres, thawed and refroze them about 4 times to try and kill/slow any bugs and help break down the cell wall, then just blended them and added to the fermenter lined with a BIAB bag, no bits in the keg which was awesome..

Without referring to my notes, from memory I had an OG of about 1040 and 20 IBU, next time ill drop the IBU down to 10 as with the bitterness the acidity of the cranberries comes through alot more, the only thing stopping this beer from being perfect is that its not sweet enough - typical eh, I chose cranberries to avoid a sweet fruit beer, and end up with the complete opposite  

Ive been mixing it half and half with normal cream ale and its perfect!! Nice amount of fruit flavour and aroma, but nicely balanced on the palate :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

All Grain APA using all Galaxy.
First time I've tried this hop and .... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Cheers, John.


----------



## iScarlet

jyo said:


> All Grain APA using all Galaxy.
> First time I've tried this hop and .... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers, John.



Mmm, looks fantastic.
I've got one in the fermenter now.

Mark


----------



## glennheinzel

jyo said:


> View attachment 34931
> 
> 
> All Grain APA using all Galaxy.
> First time I've tried this hop and .... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers, John.



Wow. Awesome looking beer!

:icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Chappo's ESB. Beautiful beer, rich, malty, caramels with a nice loooong bittering on the end. Might have to save a bottle or 2 for BABBS mini-comp
> 
> 
> Last photo is the 1st runnings from my Triple Trubble brewed yesterday



Pfft that looks a bit hazy big fella. Save your self the embarresment and keep that sucker at home come comp time


----------



## Flash_DG

jyo said:


> View attachment 34931
> 
> 
> All Grain APA using all Galaxy.
> First time I've tried this hop and ....
> 
> Cheers, John.



My keyboard seems to be wet :icon_drool2:  good thing it is spill proof :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

DrSmurto said:


> Stunning looking beer there, hadn't pegged you as an english ale brewer. :lol:




I'm getting hooked DrS... I'm getting very very hooked on the english styles, what can i say? I'm only human...


----------



## Tony

Chappo said:


> I'm only human...



 another revelation :lol: 

Youve got to love the poms for the beer they borough us


----------



## chappo1970

Tony said:


> Youve got to love the poms for the beer they borough us




+1 

We just need to learn how to teach them to bath regularly... h34r: :lol:


----------



## bum

Chappo said:


> +1
> 
> We just need to learn how to teach them to bath regularly... h34r: :lol:



Any time someone uses that joke on a pom at my work he always replies "Hey, I have a bath once a week - whether I need it or not!"


----------



## Scruffy

see.

i told you...


----------



## jyo

Flash_DG said:


> My keyboard seems to be wet :icon_drool2:  good thing it is spill proof :lol:



Cheers mate. 
42' here today, this keg is going down very nicely


----------



## boingk

Heres a shot from my 'after work' drink last night. Big 1.25L stein filled with an enchanced Coopers English Bitter kit. Geez it goes down well...






Cheers guys, promise to post up something a bit more interesting next time, probably the Smurtos Golden Ale that I've got carbing up - tasted darn good even out of the fermenter!

Cheers - boingk


----------



## newguy

English brown ale. Going down easy. :icon_drunk: 

Woody, earthy, floral hops in the aroma mixed with a low amount of berry-like esters. Flavour showcases floral woody hops all the way through. Long lingering bitterness. Toasted caramel malt comes up in middle - just enough to take attention away from the hops - and fades before the finish. Definitely one of my better efforts. Will place in the recipe DB.


----------



## bulp

newguy said:


> View attachment 35011
> 
> 
> English brown ale. Going down easy. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Woody, earthy, floral hops in the aroma mixed with a low amount of berry-like esters. Flavour showcases floral woody hops all the way through. Long lingering bitterness. Toasted caramel malt comes up in middle - just enough to take attention away from the hops - and fades before the finish. Definitely one of my better efforts. Will place in the recipe DB.



Your making me thirsty Newguy that looks and sounds awesome, no doubt another cracking recipe mate and i'm just about to do a run of english brews, thanks for sharing . :beer:


----------



## jlm

La Fin Du Monde clone


Pretty close, close enough for me anyway. Biggest problem I have with it is the carb. Can't get it quite right, will carb the next one with dex (in the keg).


----------



## Jye

Citra SMASH


----------



## eric8

jlm said:


> La Fin Du Monde clone
> View attachment 35078
> 
> Pretty close, close enough for me anyway. Biggest problem I have with it is the carb. Can't get it quite right, will carb the next one with dex (in the keg).


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: , oooohhhh that looks smashing!


----------



## daemon

jlm said:


> La Fin Du Monde clone
> View attachment 35078
> 
> Pretty close, close enough for me anyway. Biggest problem I have with it is the carb. Can't get it quite right, will carb the next one with dex (in the keg).


Looks delicious jlm, I'd love to have a keg of this right now!

Jye: How did the Citra turn out? I loved the Torpedo IPA (citra is used to dry hop) and have been interested to know what it's like flavour / bitterness wise.


----------



## Jye

Daemon said:


> Jye: How did the Citra turn out? I loved the Torpedo IPA (citra is used to dry hop) and have been interested to know what it's like flavour / bitterness wise.



Daemon check out this HOTW thread.


----------



## bconnery

Blonde ale with NZ Cascade. Under 4%, nice summer easy drinker.


----------



## bconnery

Aussie IPA. 
Plenty of Galaxy mixed with Summer Saaz. 

Hop flavour is nowhere near what I expected, but it's a good beer for it. 
I think the Cask Ale yeast might have stripped a little, but I like the effect. 
Doesn't taste 6.5%...


----------



## Tony

Bc..... they look great.

Im planning a reduced Alc version of my sheepshagger soon. thinking of calling it a NZIPA.

Its gunna be hop soup!

cheers


----------



## schooey

bconnery said:


> Blonde ale with NZ Cascade. Under 4%, nice summer easy drinker.
> 
> View attachment 35084



Awesome looking beer, Ben. I reckon I could have smashed 20 of those this arvo.. Renno-ing a kitchen on 40+ C days isnt the smartest decision this black duck has made in a while...


----------



## BoilerBoy

English Ale 50% split of "MO & Wey Vienna only" with thw 1st runnings boiled down to a toffee looking syrup.






Hopped with Admiral (bittering) and Northdown for flavour & 1318 London ale III , it has gentle suggestions of dark toffee and caramel and mashed low for a dry finish
Really enjoying the results.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## iScarlet

Dunkleweizen:








A bit young but getting there. Manticle, I think I owe you beer.


----------



## Muggus

Ok, I got a bit snap-happy...and this ain't a beer.





White Flame Sparkling Ros
Made from table grapes, fresh from the supermarket. <_< Doesn't really taste like much, bit sharp, and at 9.2%, isn't even proper wine territory.
I'm just excited at the clarity and the colour. No fining agents, just a few months conditioning in secondary and cold bottle conditioning.


----------



## bconnery

Belgian Dark. 8.5% and smoothing out very nicely. 
Nice to have some in the small keg and the rest bottled for cellaring.


----------



## clifftiger

Wheat beer brewed to 4% ABV as a summer quaffer - I love Wyeast 3068 Weihenstephan


----------



## winkle

Chu Dat Hopf Phat



Yes folks 100 IBUs of chinese hops (nugget & cascade) - with a touch of US cascade for aroma.
Quite nice actually.


----------



## bulp

Couple o picks from today Lez the weizguy' s schneider clone but with 3333 yeast, normally i use 3638 but i 've got an aventinus clone recipe that requires 3333 so i thought why not build some yeast with a cracker Hef recipe first, and i must say the 3333 is very subtle compared to the 3638 and is real easy drinking it produces a very well balanced weizen.





And JZ's Spiced xmas beer could do with a little age on it but still dangerously drinkable at 9 %


----------



## yardy

wheaty with hallertauer to 20 IBU, spent all day pulling down an old fence in the heat and then necked 4 of these, beer tastes best when you've earned it i reckon :chug: 




cheers

Dave


btw bulp, that spiced beer looks awesome


----------



## bulp

yardy said:


> btw bulp, that spiced beer looks awesome



As does your Hef mate and love the aventinus glass, have to get me one of those, speaking of Hef's time for a beer.

:beer:


----------



## winkle

yardy said:


> wheaty with hallertauer to 20 IBU, spent all day pulling down an old fence in the heat and then necked 4 of these, beer tastes best when you've earned it i reckon :chug:
> 
> View attachment 35202
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> btw bulp, that spiced beer looks awesome



Top idea Yardy, might have one meself.


----------



## yardy

haha nice one mate, enjoy :beer:


----------



## mfeighan

Aussie day brew, Grazza's Rice Lager - Based on the asahi clone from clone brews clean crisp and dry finish knocked off 2 kegs of this yesterday for aussie day






Les the weizguy's schneider style weisse - another hit on aussie day, only had 1 keg of this though and i reckon it needed more carbonation


----------



## barls

here is my raspberry wheat thats been aged about a year in the keg and is still bloody nice


----------



## NickB

Nanango Summer Red Ale, 4%, easy drinking, dry hopped with NZ Cascade





Cheers!


----------



## Batz

On the Bat Bar tonight my Scottish 40 shilling, won gold 4 four years ago and I haven't changed the recipe at all.
I love Scottish beers but to my tastes I like the lighter side, and easy drinking, the 40 shilling was often supplied to farmhands in rural areas in Scottish days gone by. Makes sense serving it in Kin Kin then.




Batz


----------



## dj1984

Batz said:


> On the Bat Bar tonight my Scottish 40 shilling, won gold 4 four years ago and I haven't changed the recipe at all.
> I love Scottish beers but to my tastes I like the lighter side, and easy drinking, the 40 shilling was often supplied to farmhands in rural areas in Scottish days gone by. Makes sense serving it in Kin Kin then.
> 
> View attachment 35302
> 
> 
> Batz



OHHHHH Yeah i love the scottish beers, my export 80 come second in AABC last year and im verry happy with it.

I may have to try a 40 shilling soon.


----------



## winkle

Bit of an odd ball, this one. Acerola "Pale Ale" (for want of a better descriptor) with saison yeast and a glass of the same fruit.



A big fruit whack first, followed by the saison effect. Thankfully the tartness is growing and starting to intergrate. 
I'll take a magnum of it to StillScottish's tomorrow to see if its fit for Scottish consumption. B) 

The normal Acerola beer will go down in a week or so.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

IPA with Challenger and Styrians.

C&B
TDA


----------



## TidalPete

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> IPA with Challenger and Styrians.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Now that DOES look excellent TDA and in a very nice glass too. :super: 
Anything special about the grain bill? What IBU?

T


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

TidalPete said:


> Now that DOES look excellent TDA and in a very nice glass too. :super:
> Anything special about the grain bill? What IBU?
> 
> T



Thanks TP  . Pretty easy drinking in summer IMHO!

Here's the recipe:

Pommy IPA 
English IPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 5/10/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
43.00 gm Challenger [6.10%] (60 min) Hops 31.4 IBU 
61.00 gm Challenger [6.10%] (15 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
61.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.60%] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Challenger Plugs [6.10%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.60%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.058 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.3 % 
Bitterness: 50.2 IBU 
Est Color: 10.6 EBC 

Gotta say that the cask ale yeast has rocketed into one of my favourites. 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Tony

Mild i brewed for the next Hunter Brew Club meet in a couple weeks.

very nice


----------



## TidalPete

Another Dark Rider Dunkelweizen with all Saaz hops to 22.4 IBU.
I must say that installing a non-return valve to each of my beer lines in leiu of a more expensive manifold has worked well on the first test.
Ramped the carbonation up to 3.1 volumes to try things out & this has resulted in a much better carbonated Weizen. Will go the whole hog next time.

T


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Another Dark Rider Dunkelweizen with all Saaz hops to 22.4 IBU.
> I must say that installing a non-return valve to each of my beer lines in leiu of a more expensive manifold has worked well on the first test.
> Ramped the carbonation up to 3.1 volumes to try things out & this has resulted in a much better carbonated Weizen. Will go the whole hog next time.
> 
> T
> View attachment 35376




Chinese hops Pete? How do you find them in that brew?

Oh does Terri know you have a beer glass on her kitchen cabinet?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Chinese hops Pete? How do you find them in that brew?
> 
> Oh does Terri know you have a beer glass on her kitchen cabinet?
> 
> Batz



No Chink hops in this one Batz & I'm not too worried about the missus & her bench top because it's on the freezer. :lol: 
You would really love this beer. I'll bottle a couple up from the keg just for you.

T


----------



## Mearesy

Its a bit rainy and cool here, so perfect time to try my vanilla porter. 

Appearance is quite dark, but there are some ruby highlights there. 

Aroma is dominated by sweet vanilla, and backed up by notes of bittersweet chocolate.

The taste follows what the nose has discovered - vanilla, chocolate and hints of roast. No hop aroma or flavour to mention. 

A very well balanced beer. Im very very happy with this one.


----------



## drsmurto

English IPA with centennial.

Simple recipe

98% TF FM MO
2% Bairds Pale Choc
Centennial at 60, 25, 10 and 0 to 54 IBU. 
6.1% abv but dangerously drinkable.
Wyeast 1469

Focus is on the malt with a solid bitterness. I prefer English IPAs over AIPAs. The hop flavour and aroma is nice but subtle which is how i like this style.

No gelatine or polyclar in this one as i was lazy and figured time was on my side.


----------



## daemon

Looks good Mearesy, I want to make a vanilla porter now that the vanilla (made from proper beans and vodka) has aged for 6 months. The smell and taste is very nice, so much better than the store bought stuff 

Looks similar to what I have planned DrSmurto, gotta love 1469 for dropping out nice and clear too! I have some Challenger / EKG here and some GP left just for an IPA, will also be using 1469 for a nice malty backbone.


----------



## Mearesy

Yea Tim I used vanilla beans for this too. One in my no-chill cube for 24hrs, and another in secondary for about a week. Worked great!


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Belgian Blonde ale I brewed donkeys ages ago -- got really busy/lazy and its been in the primary since 21 of december .. much of that in the fridge lagering, so autolysis isn't an issue. But its certainly suffered from oxygen. Noticeable cardboard/paper. Which is a pity because underneath that... its probably the best belgian beer I have brewed.

A few things I learn from it...

long term - the plastic fermenter is no good for aging (like thats a new discovery genius  )
The fact that there was shitload of yeast present made no damn difference
Better try this again because it could have been really nice... and I have been off belgians for a decent period of time now

I'll drink it because stocks are low and its still OK in certain ways.. but I hate making a bad beer so I will feel a little dirty every time I take a sip.

TB

PS - thats a pretty looking beer Dr S - no need for the process aids, looks like the 1469 drops pretty damn bright without them !!


----------



## RdeVjun

Shame about the Belgian Thirsty.  

Yep, I don't even gelatine with 1469 these days, its great stuff for dropping bright just as is! The occasional batch has slight issues, but on the whole it performs admirably, tastes not bad too...


----------



## chappo1970

Chappo's ESB mk2. Very happy with this one.  

Photo doesn't do the clarity justice but meh?


----------



## jbirbeck

My Summer of Saaz...picture quality isn't good, but the beer is nice.


----------



## Bribie G

No picture as I'm out of battery till tomorrow:

Chappo's ESB - he handed me a bottle at BABBs on Thursday last.

Out of the keg obviously as not fizzy but knowing that, no probs. London style beers often strike Aussies and drinkers from the North and West of the UK as being a bit 'flat' so no problem there re evaluation.

Crystal clear, lovely deep copper colour. Little hop aroma. Chappo do you chill or cube? I was reading on a Pom forum about Styrians, that it's almost impossible to overdo Styrians as late hopping; if you are late hopping at the end of the boil before cubing then you are maybe working against yourself (and myself as I have found.) So if late hopping, I would tend to do that _after _ the cube using dry hopping (plug in a teaball) or hop tea with plugs, or - here's an idea - hopping with a litre of finished wort boiled for another 10 minutes with fresh Styrians, transferred to a Schott Bottle, chilled overnight and then poured in on pitching  - more than one way to skin the cat.

Malt, hop flavour and bitterness in Chappo's beer, a divine blend. Mate I would crawl all over a Youngs ESB for this beer - having said that I didn't notice much hop aroma with the commercial either but I did note a bit more alcohol 'heat' with Youngs and Fullers, that alcohol heat that goes up the back of the nose. I expect some sugaz would give that heat without having to up the malt and sweetness. 

Was that a result of your Parti-gyle brew or a one off brew? Mate BABBs is going to give the Mexicans a serve this comp season B) B)

EEk sorry AndrewQLD, Batz, CB, Tidal et al, getting a bit parochial there :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

Kiwi pale, a fake lager cold fermented with Nottingham. Base malt plus polenta, sugaz, Green Bullet for bittering and Motueka for aroma. Noice.


----------



## Muggus

Almost polished off a long neck of this, and boy can I feel it! :huh: 


Jake The Muss Imperial Pilsner
Brewed with mostly Joe White Pilsner malt, bit of munich, Caramalt, and a bit of sugar to get it into lahlah land territory....10.6%alc/vol
Besides that, this bad boy is hopped with way too many NZ varieties of hop to name, and is sitting at a mouth numbing bitterness of 98IBU.
The aroma is hugely resinous and the flavour is almost like drinking apricot and peach nectar straight, with an intense bitterness.
I'm quite happy the subtle way the malt interacts the rest of the flavours in the beer, there's a defined sweetness, yet balance, and it seems to disguise nothing but the huge alcohol percentage.
I think I named this beer appropriately.


----------



## white.grant

Muggus said:


> Almost polished off a long neck of this, and boy can I feel it! :huh:
> View attachment 35459
> 
> Jake The Muss Imperial Pilsner
> Brewed with mostly Joe White Pilsner malt, bit of munich, Caramalt, and a bit of sugar to get it into lahlah land territory....10.6%alc/vol
> Besides that, this bad boy is hopped with way too many NZ varieties of hop to name, and is sitting at a mouth numbing bitterness of 98IBU.
> The aroma is hugely resinous and the flavour is almost like drinking apricot and peach nectar straight, with an intense bitterness.
> I'm quite happy the subtle way the malt interacts the rest of the flavours in the beer, there's a defined sweetness, yet balance, and it seems to disguise nothing but the huge alcohol percentage.
> I think I named this beer appropriately.



That looks awesome - resinous you say? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus

Grantw said:


> That looks awesome - resinous you say? :icon_drool2:


Oh yes.
Takes a while to adjust to the bitterness, but once you do, you're in flavour country.
Might have to bring a bottle along to the next NSW case swap, along side it's sequel/brother What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted IIPA...which could probably peel paint off a submarine.


----------



## Tony

Muggus said:


> Almost polished off a long neck of this, and boy can I feel it! :huh:
> Jake The Muss Imperial Pilsner



Sounds like my sheep shagger. 360g of hop flowers

Gotta love the stone fruit flavours you get from the NZ hops hey. Looks great!

cheers


----------



## Muggus

Tony said:


> Sounds like my sheep shagger. 360g of hop flowers
> 
> Gotta love the stone fruit flavours you get from the NZ hops hey. Looks great!
> 
> cheers


Cheers!
Quite similiar Tony, though I do recall your Sheep Shagger having a good amount of finesse and quite precise flavours and aromas, my beer seems to have way too much going on and is quite brutal with the bitterness and flavour.
Might just be the difference between a NZIPA and NZIIPA/ImpPils, not much but there's certainly a difference in intensity.


----------



## Tony

Awww shucks mate.... thats the nicest thing someone has said about one of my experimentations in a while.

Nothing wrong with a slap in the face beer  I like them!

cheers


----------



## jyo

Try Again Hefeweizen by Wara48. 
Really enjoying this beer. 

My first All Grain Wheat and one I'll revisit. Mmm... banana, a little bit a gum, all balanced well with Tettnanger. A bit of spiciness at the end which makes you want another one.


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> Another Dark Rider Dunkelweizen with all Saaz hops to 22.4 IBU.
> I must say that installing a non-return valve to each of my beer lines in leiu of a more expensive manifold has worked well on the first test.
> Ramped the carbonation up to 3.1 volumes to try things out & this has resulted in a much better carbonated Weizen. Will go the whole hog next time.
> 
> T
> View attachment 35376




Very freaking yummy indeed. Need to type with diligence after a few of these today, comes V E R Y close to a Sunny Coast commercial brew.

Well done Pete!

Screwy


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> No Chink hops in this one Batz & I'm not too worried about the missus & her bench top because it's on the freezer. :lol:
> You would really love this beer. I'll bottle a couple up from the keg just for you.
> 
> T



Looking forward to it Pete :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Another Dark Rider Dunkelweizen with all Saaz hops to 22.4 IBU.
> I must say that installing a non-return valve to each of my beer lines in leiu of a more expensive manifold has worked well on the first test.
> Ramped the carbonation up to 3.1 volumes to try things out & this has resulted in a much better carbonated Weizen. Will go the whole hog next time.
> 
> T
> View attachment 35376



Pete, if that is anything like SCB's one than I need some.
You know where I live :icon_cheers: 

PS you and I can hold Batz down and feed him some - its for his own good


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Pete, if that is anything like SCB's one than I need some.
> You know where I live :icon_cheers:
> 
> PS you and I can hold Batz down and feed him some - its for his own good



Both you & I know that would never work Perry. 

Can't really compare my Dunkel with SC Brewery as I've never had one of theirs but nice of Screwy to give mine a mention . :icon_cheers: 

Below is my Orr Cruster --- An over-hopped Aussie Ale with 100g Chink Cluster 85g of which was added at 10 & 0 for a total IBU of 34.7. Nice quaffer but will try something else with the Chink hops next time.



T


----------



## winkle

The garage seems to have recovered well? h34r: 

These hops are ok-ish if treated as unique hops (maybe not Marco polo).
I'll be doing a CAP with the Saaz soonish - save you a bottle if it works.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> The garage seems to have recovered well? h34r:
> 
> These hops are ok-ish if treated as unique hops (maybe not Marco polo).
> I'll be doing a CAP with the Saaz soonish - save you a bottle if it works.



The garage door is never mentioned in the same sentence as anything beer-related these days. :lol: 
Keg is fading fast but will try to remember to save you a bottle of Dunkelweizen.

T


----------



## C_west

jyo said:


> Try Again Hefeweizen by Wara48.
> Really enjoying this beer.
> 
> My first All Grain Wheat and one I'll revisit. Mmm... banana, a little bit a gum, all balanced well with Tettnanger. A bit of spiciness at the end which makes you want another one.




Looks bloody nice mate, what do you reckon gave it the spicyness?


----------



## jyo

C_west said:


> Looks bloody nice mate, what do you reckon gave it the spicyness?



Cheers, mate. I'm guessing it's the Tettnanger. 1st time I've used it as a single hop, 2 weeks in the keg now and it's developing a slight cinnamon flavour. :icon_drool2:


----------



## raven19

Batz's Altbier - recipe post




May need some more lagering time.... no such luck, this will be gone come the end of the Superbowl tomorrow I suspect! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jbirbeck

BribieG said:


> Kiwi pale, a fake lager cold fermented with Nottingham. Base malt plus polenta, sugaz, Green Bullet for bittering and Motueka for aroma. Noice.



umm....... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

now I need to get more Motueka. Love Green Bullet, love the colour and clarity. Next keg I think.


----------



## warrenlw63

Tettnang Summer Bitter and a Brown Ale. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## A3k

warrenlw63 said:


> Tettnang Summer Bitter



Hi Warren,
how's Tettnang Summer Bitter tasting? What's your recipe?
I've been thinking of doing something similar as i've got lots of Tetts.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## therook

warrenlw63 said:


> Tettnang Summer Bitter and a Brown Ale. :beer:
> 
> Warren -




Are these the 2 beers i tried a couple of weeks back Wazza, if so boy were they nice

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

A3k said:


> Hi Warren,
> how's Tettnang Summer Bitter tasting? What's your recipe?
> I've been thinking of doing something similar as i've got lots of Tetts.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



Yeah tasting very nice Al and perfect for the hot weather... Here's the recipe. Quite a simple one really.

Tett Offensive

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.26
Anticipated EBC: 8.9
Anticipated IBU: 34.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 5.00 kg. Bairds Pearl Great Britain 1.038 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Northdown Pellet 9.50 25.0 60 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 3.20 6.4 30 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 3.20 3.4 15 min.
15.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 3.20 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1099 Whitbread Ale



therook said:


> Are these the 2 beers i tried a couple of weeks back Wazza, if so boy were they nice
> 
> Rook



The brown ale yes... The Tett Ale no. I've got a bottle with your name on it though.  

Warren -


----------



## yardy

my first beer out of the brewery upgrade, all galaxy summer ale

4.500 MO
0.500 Wheat
0.150 Flaked Barley
Windsor Yeast @ 20*C






cheers
Dave


----------



## Fourstar

yardy said:


> my first beer out of the brewery upgrade, all galaxy summer ale



Looks purdy Yardy.

Damn i love simple grain bills.


----------



## Bribie G

My first Irish Red and first foray into the amazing Caraaroma. 
250g Caraaroma, and 150g of Carared.

Well how frign red do you need to get? <_< 
One of my best ales ever


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> My first Irish Red and first foray into the amazing Caraaroma.
> 250g Caraaroma, and 150g of Carared.
> Well how frign red do you need to get?
> One of my best ales ever



Looks like 1 big tall glass of deliciousness! :icon_drool2:


----------



## yardy

roggen
kegged this morning but i had to try one











K-97 is a very good yeast for anything rye, i really think if you stuck to style and fermented this with WB-06 it wouldn't be as good, imo.

Tony may have another opinion though  


cheers


----------



## reVoxAHB

Rain Weizen: 





Getting absolutely pelted in Melbs atm! Going for originality on the circumstance of shot. Bit foggy as was shooting thru ziplock baggie to protect camera.

reVox


----------



## Fourstar

reVox said:


> Getting absolutely pelted in Melbs atm! Going for originality on the circumstance of shot. Bit foggy as was shooting thru ziplock baggie to protect camera.
> reVox



ooking out of my building at work opposite melb central (argus place). i can hardly make out the buildings infront of me... kidna scary. only thing i can see is the flashing nights of emergency services which have been going nuts since the rain hit.


----------



## np1962

Fourstar said:


> ooking out of my building at work opposite melb central (argus place). i can hardly make out the buildings infront of me... kidna scary. only thing i can see is the flashing nights of emergency services which have been going nuts since the rain hit.


By the number of wrong keys you hit in that post the rain must be really heavy! h34r:


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> My first Irish Red and first foray into the amazing Caraaroma.
> 250g Caraaroma, and 150g of Carared.
> 
> Well how frign red do you need to get? <_<
> One of my best ales ever



Was I the Idiot who told you 250gm was too much? Looks like another one for the horribly long to do list :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross

BribieG said:


> My first Irish Red and first foray into the amazing Caraaroma.
> 250g Caraaroma, and 150g of Carared.
> 
> Well how frign red do you need to get? <_<
> One of my best ales ever



Bribie - I love the Combo of Caraaroma & carared - It's a match made in heaven for ales.
Used in most of my English beers.

Cheers Ross


----------



## reVoxAHB

After the storm golden ale aka keemweiser:





reVox


----------



## Tony

yardy said:


> K-97 is a very good yeast for anything rye, i really think if you stuck to style and fermented this with WB-06 it wouldn't be as good, imo.
> 
> Tony may have another opinion though
> 
> cheers



I have never tried the K-97 but i have had a pack in my fridge for about 5 years now..... might have to chuck it in a roggen and check it out.

If its milder in flavour than a propper wheat yeast, it probably would suit better..... as rye is a strong flavour on its own.

I will give it a go mate. Im open to anything!

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> If its milder in flavour than a propper wheat yeast, it probably would suit better..... as rye is a strong flavour on its own.



from what im aware its just a german ale yeast. good for alts as yardy has pointed out previously.


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> I have never tried the K-97 but i have had a pack in my fridge for about 5 years now..... might have to chuck it in a roggen and check it out.
> 
> If its milder in flavour than a propper wheat yeast, it probably would suit better..... as rye is a strong flavour on its own.
> 
> I will give it a go mate. Im open to anything!
> 
> cheers




It's nothing like a weizen mate, give it a try it in a roggen and let me know what you think.
I fermented @ 20*C with a rest @ 25*C or so then crashed o'nite.

all Aussie Tettnang to about 18IBU really lets the rye do its thing B) 

cheers


----------



## Fourstar

NigeP62 said:


> By the number of wrong keys you hit in that post the rain must be really heavy! h34r:



I think i did pretty well under the circumstances!


----------



## Bribie G

winkle said:


> Was I the Idiot who told you 250gm was too much? Looks like another one for the horribly long to do list :icon_cheers:






Ross said:


> Bribie - I love the Combo of Caraaroma & carared - It's a match made in heaven for ales.
> Used in most of my English beers.
> 
> Cheers Ross



I'll bring a bottle to the Bitters night in a couple of weeks. :icon_cheers:


----------



## np1962

reVox said:


> After the storm golden ale aka keemweiser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reVox


Jealous, both of the beer and the Rain!
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jyo

reVox said:


> After the storm golden ale aka keemweiser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reVox



That looks mighty tasty.


----------



## bconnery

PMLou's 100% BrettC from the sour case swap
2nd bottle, drunk with a little age on it. 

Pineapple and other fruit on the nose, with a hint of sourness. 
Slight sweeet malt flavour with the sour note at the end finishing the mouthfeel. This sour note is retained in the mouth to assist with each flavour. 
Glad I had two bottles as the first was interesting young but is a far superior beer now. 

Nice work!



Edit: Not actually sure what the forum etiquette is for posting a photo of another's person beer is, but apologies, if necessary, for posting PMLou's tasty beer (does this help ) without asking first.

Double edit: (What's the terminology for this one? ). Yes, I am posting after some tasting sessions...


----------



## NickB

Last glass of my Nanango Summer Ale.... Pic doesn't do the clarity justice, damn low MP iPhone Camera!




Cheers


----------



## Bribie G

Could demolish one of those right now. 
Hey you've obviously been having rain out there, in all the years I was a Rothmans rep on the Kilcoy to Kingaroy and all points to Kilkivan circuit the place usually looked like something from a Henry Lawson short story, dead cattle and all. Smashing view there. :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> I'll bring a bottle to the Bitters night in a couple of weeks. :icon_cheers:


Sorry Ross, there may be none left as I don't think BribieG will be able to restrain himself- I was lucky enough to nab a sample and that one is just delicious! :icon_drool2: 

Excellent application of Caraaroma... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G

RdeVjun said:


> Sorry Ross, there may be none left as I don't think BribieG will be able to restrain himself- I was lucky enough to nab a sample and that one is just delicious! :icon_drool2:
> 
> Excellent application of Caraaroma... :icon_cheers:



Something has always bothered me about the name "Caraaroma" and I couldn't put my finger on it. Anyway I just had a tallie of the said Irish Red and went for a slash. SWMBO wondered why there was the sound of maniac laughter coming from the ensuite.











Caraaroma in, Caroma out :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickB

BribieG said:


> Could demolish one of those right now.
> Hey you've obviously been having rain out there, in all the years I was a Rothmans rep on the Kilcoy to Kingaroy and all points to Kilkivan circuit the place usually looked like something from a Henry Lawson short story, dead cattle and all. Smashing view there. :icon_cheers:




Rain indeed mate! Grass grew a good 45cm last week after 6 days of constant rain. At least the tanks are overflowing again! Shopping around for a ride-on mower atm.....

I'll be doing the same grain bill but with english hops next brew, thinking Admiral, Challenger and EKG. Used Magnum & NZ Cascade in the one in the photo.

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> Caraaroma in, Caroma out :lol: :lol:


 Bingo! So that's what's been nagging me too, eh? Well spotted! B) 

Oh, and that's quite enough toilet humour, thank you very much! :lol:


----------



## Thommo

I dread the day you decide to post a photo of your "Brown Porter" Bribie.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Thommo said:


> I dread the day you decide to post a photo of your "Brown Porter" Bribie.



I hope he doesnt use Choc Chit Malt


----------



## daemon

Gregor said:


> I hope he doesnt use Choc Chit Malt


I'm fairly sure BirbeG does, it's one of my favourite choc malts. Since all the funny jokes are gone, I'll just add a photo of a beer!


----------



## drsmurto

Galaxy rye golden amber ale. :icon_drool2: 

5% caraaroma pushes it into amber territory.

Regardless of what its called i am loving this beer.

First time use of galaxy - needed to find out what all the fuss was about. :lol:


----------



## Scruffy

Some beer from Xmas. Very bloody nice indeed. First Gold, Styrian, Cascade, Nelson bittering, 8KG Halcyon (bit of Caraaroma, bit of Carared), 1056.

Note to self... in future, don't drink your beer straight from the fermenter.. let it mature for a bit.


----------



## DiscoStu

My first go at Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, it won't be my last, love these hops, great recipe Ross.


----------



## porky4776

Krystal Dunkelwiesen. Quite nice. Crappy phone cam aside <_< , my first go at a wheat, used safwheat yeast fermented cool, and worked ok, but think I will go for a wyeast next time. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine

NickB said:


> Last glass of my Nanango Summer Ale.... Pic doesn't do the clarity justice, damn low MP iPhone Camera!
> 
> View attachment 35705
> 
> 
> Cheers



down load the app Camera Plus!


----------



## reVoxAHB

Wit:





reVox


----------



## Fourstar

reVox said:


> Wit:
> reVox



Dats purrrrrdy lookin! :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8

Fourstar said:


> Dats purrrrrdy lookin! :icon_drool2:


Aint it just :super:


----------



## under

'Ode to the Olds'


----------



## reVoxAHB

under said:


> 'Ode to the Olds'



Taking, "What's in the glass?" to new heights. Answer: YOU



Nice shot, though :icon_chickcheers: 

reVox


----------



## under

LOL. And my fridges and tap setup.


----------



## Pete2501

Half APA, half bock. 

It's my Oops Bock Cascade APA.


----------



## bum

^Whoa!

Does look bloody nice, but.


----------



## jyo

under said:


> 'Ode to the Olds'



That is a sensational looking beer, mate.


----------



## under

Bokeh!!


----------



## bum

Can't help physics.


----------



## bonj

bum said:


> Can't help physics.


yes you can! You can help gravity with rockets.... then you'll hit the ground extra quick


----------



## DiscoStu

My Wit, wrong glass I know but I love drinking out of my Schofferhofer glass


----------



## jyo

Pete2501 said:


> Half APA, half bock.
> 
> It's my Oops Bock Cascade APA.



Looks nice, Pete.
I have, however, caught you out.
There is an empty stubby of pure blonde behind your monitor. I can just make out the insipid label. And don't give me that "Oh, it's the missus" or "One of my megaswill mates left it here" spiel!!  

View attachment Doc1.doc


----------



## Ross

Gregor said:


> I hope he doesnt use Choc Chit Malt



A quick heads up for lovers of Choc Chit malt. Joe Whites are no longer producing it & once current stocks run dry, that'll be it.
A real shame as it's one JW malt I really like & there's no real substitute.

Cheers Ross

Edit: Spelling


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> A quick heads up for lovers of Choc Chit malt. Joe Whites are no longer producing it & once current stocks run dry, that'll be it.
> A real shame as it's one JW malt I really like & there's no real substitute.
> 
> Cheers Ross
> 
> Edit: Spelling


----------



## shawnheiderich

D445 Lager, Pils, Rice and a whiff of hops. I could wipe the glass to show the clarity, but meh. Turning into a great beer.


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> A quick heads up for lovers of Choc Chit malt. Joe Whites are no longer producing it & once current stocks run dry, that'll be it.
> A real shame as it's one JW malt I really like & there's no real substitute.
> 
> Cheers Ross
> 
> Edit: Spelling


Does Bribie know about this? 
We better get in before he finds out and bulk buys the lot


----------



## bconnery

Summer Berry beer from the Babbs Munich wort from the Eagle Heights brewday. All Munich, no hops, a canvas for what we wanted to do. 

This was one of mine, Southern Cross for bittering, with 1.3kgs Summer Berry mix added to secondary with 150g of Vanilla Dusting sugar. 
Has a good sweet taste up front finishing with a little tartness. 
Initially was too sweet but with the carbonation has balanced out nicely. 

If the Sour Orange wasn't so good I'd almost be dissapointed to only have less than half a batch worth of this...

The colour isn't just because of the candlelight, it is quite pink.


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Summer Berry beer from the Babbs Munich wort from the Eagle Heights brewday. All Munich, no hops, a canvas for what we wanted to do.
> 
> This was one of mine, Southern Cross for bittering, with 1.3kgs Summer Berry mix added to secondary with 150g of Vanilla Dusting sugar.
> Has a good sweet taste up front finishing with a little tartness.
> Initially was too sweet but with the carbonation has balanced out nicely.
> 
> If the Sour Orange wasn't so good I'd almost be dissapointed to only have less than half a batch worth of this...
> 
> The colour isn't just because of the candlelight, it is quite pink.
> 
> View attachment 35880


Are you hanging around in the Hellfire Club's dungeon again Ben?


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> Are you hanging around in the Hellfire Club's dungeon again Ben?


Hasn't been the same since you left Perry :icon_cheers:

Edit: I have a wife, that means candles. They are like cushions for outside...


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Summer Berry beer from the Babbs Munich wort from the Eagle Heights brewday. All Munich, no hops, a canvas for what we wanted to do.
> 
> This was one of mine, Southern Cross for bittering, with 1.3kgs Summer Berry mix added to secondary with 150g of Vanilla Dusting sugar.
> Has a good sweet taste up front finishing with a little tartness.
> Initially was too sweet but with the carbonation has balanced out nicely.
> 
> If the Sour Orange wasn't so good I'd almost be dissapointed to only have less than half a batch worth of this...
> 
> The colour isn't just because of the candlelight, it is quite pink.
> 
> View attachment 35880



Definitely right hemisphere dominant Ben :lol:

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G

Ross said:


> A quick heads up for lovers of Choc Chit malt. Joe Whites are no longer producing it & once current stocks run dry, that'll be it.
> A real shame as it's one JW malt I really like & there's no real substitute.
> 
> Cheers Ross
> 
> Edit: Spelling



FCUK


----------



## Tony

CAP


----------



## goatus

looks amazing tony :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

better shot of the CAP. 

If i could edit my post i would have just replaced the pic i already had on here.......... but for some stupid reason i cant!

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

Tony that looks the goods. Made me quite thirsty actually.

Brad


----------



## Bribie G

Brad, are you able to make it to BABBs yet? I've got an oatmeal stout that may tickle your fancy. Had to fight the Lorries off it  




Edit: 

Why do birds suddenly appear 

Every time I have beer?

Just like you, they long to be 

Close to me

_Carpenters, 1972_


----------



## Tony

My NZWPA. New Zeland Wheat Pale Ale was ment to be more of an IPA but the hops juat arnt big enough. more APA kind of levels.
The wheat is really drying out by the day and the hops and bitterness stick out a bit more each pour.
A bit cloudy at 3 deg as poured and photographed... mainly from lots of hop flowers. they were about 10" deep in the kettle after draining.
Malty up front, then the hop flavour floods your mouth. Long finish of bitterness in the mouth. Aroma is citrus and spicy. D Saaz and Nelson Sauvin work well together and a bit of lemon from the sothern cross works well.

bloody great is a better description


----------



## bradsbrew

You bastard Bribie. That looks fanbloodymazing :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G

bradsbrew said:


> You bastard Bribie. That looks fanbloodymazing :icon_drool2:


Yes but you lit the way Bradley, I mean before I went to your brew day it never occurred to me in my wildest dreams that you could actually put a kilo of roast barley into a brew and live to tell the tale (800g in this brew)   that's frgn FERAL but it works, hey :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Tony said:


> better shot of the CAP.
> 
> If i could edit my post i would have just replaced the pic i already had on here.......... but for some stupid reason i cant!
> 
> cheers



Nice Tony, I've got a CAP fermenting now, I'll be interested in comparing pics on colour and clarity, it's my first proper CAP and I'm keen to sample.

Andrew


----------



## Tony

here is the one i made last year. I made this with WLP833 and much prefered it.

The one i hace on tap now was made with 2007 and its not as good.

I see an order for 833 going in soon.

cheers


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Tony said:


> here is the one i made last year. I made this with WLP833 and much prefered it.
> 
> The one i hace on tap now was made with 2007 and its not as good.
> 
> I see an order for 833 going in soon.
> 
> cheers


fwarr tony i'm comin round to your house!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:


----------



## Tony

mate that one ran out a year ago 

there is always more though!


----------



## Siborg

Sorry for the picture quality. This is my cascade pale ale clone attempt. Goes down alright, even though its a little green... its all I've got!!!


----------



## rendo

Well done SiBorg,

Just bottled my LCBA clone, came back inside for a home brew and DAMN...no beer in the fridge. I must have about 200 stubbies of beer under the house and there is nothing in the fridge.

Anyway....a schooner of scotch and coke is what is in my glass....or what WAS in my glass. Maybe half scotch and half coke was overkill..

bed time....the world is spinning. Maybe I drank it too fast  .......floating.......

ZZzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz



Siborg said:


> Sorry for the picture quality. This is my cascade pale ale clone attempt. Goes down alright, even though its a little green... its all I've got!!!


----------



## glennheinzel

A (undercarbed) recent beer. Rauchbier made with 80% Weyermann rauchmalt. I'm getting a kind of honey baked ham taste from it. I wish that I could get my hands on the other rauchmalt that everyone talks about (which is no longer imported).


----------



## Tony

Hoepfner............mmmmmmmmmm i miss that stuff.


----------



## glennheinzel

Tony said:


> Hoepfner............mmmmmmmmmm i miss that stuff.



That'd be the one!


----------



## Bribie G

Yorkshire Special Bitter - Tetley style (also other Northern bitters such as Stones of Sheffield, Boddingtons and Theakston were traditionally almost 'lager' colour as well although I see that Boddys has been darkened up a bit since InterMegsSwillBevBastards got hold of it).

A possible contender for the BABBs comp on Thursday


----------



## Bribie G

On the other hand the SuperLandlord might be a goer:  




And if I totally bomb in the MiniComp at least I'm going to be in real ale heaven for a few weeks :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

Here is my Centennial Golden Ale.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=593899

Check the sweet lace! :icon_drool2: Nuff said, time for another!


----------



## Screwtop

Fourstar said:


> Here is my Centennial Golden Ale.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=593899
> 
> Check the sweet lace! :icon_drool2: Nuff said, time for another!
> 
> View attachment 35939




:icon_drool2: 

Love that colour, time I did that old fav again.

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G

I bought some Centennial, not opened yet, I thought they were for bittering, but I see they are best used for flavour and aroma. What major diff from Cascade or Amarillo?


----------



## NickB

Baseball CAP

4.25KG BoPils Malt
500g Rice

Chinese Saaz
50g @ 60 mins
30g @ 20 mins
20g @ Flameout

1.045 OG

Drinking WAAAAYY too easy 

These Chinese Saaz are the pick of the bunch for me, as long as you don't go too overboard with the late additions!




This pic shows the colour, beautiful and light, 3.4SRM




And this pic shows the clarity..... Clearest beer I've done in a while, and only been in the keg a week. Polyclar'ed and filtered 

Cheers


----------



## manticle

@BribieG:

Similar to cascade but higher aa. Grapefruit/orange characteristics (actually pretty massively grapefruit). Amarillo I would describe as more mandarin like. Would work well with either hop.


----------



## bconnery

manticle said:


> @BribieG:
> 
> Similar to cascade but higher aa. Grapefruit/orange characteristics (actually pretty massively grapefruit). Amarillo I would describe as more mandarin like. Would work well with either hop.



I also find they retain their character a little better. Cascade is great early on but fades easily to me. 
I personally only like Amarillo blended with something. Great hop, but needs a buddy in my book.


----------



## Fourstar

Screwtop said:


> Love that colour, time I did that old fav again.
> Screwy



Its probably 1 SRM lighter in the flesh. The joys of shooting with a flash in low light situations and no tripod.  




BribieG said:


> I bought some Centennial, not opened yet, I thought they were for bittering, but I see they are best used for flavour and aroma. What major diff from Cascade or Amarillo?



Centennial = Ducks Nuts. As Manticle has noted, they have cascade 'qualities' however i would not call them anything like cascade. Their bitterness is smoooooooth, very fruit tingle like with a long lasting grapefruit/tangerine flavour. They have hint of a seville orange thing going o and best of all when beers made with it age, the hop flavour just seems to blend well with crystal malt profiles. :icon_drool2: 

Crap, im only 1/2 way thru my morning coffee and i already want another pint of my Centennial Golden Ale again


----------



## drsmurto

BribieG said:


> I bought some Centennial, not opened yet, I thought they were for bittering, but I see they are best used for flavour and aroma. What major diff from Cascade or Amarillo?



My centennial IPA keg blew dry on Sunday during the cricket.

Was an english IPA in style with all centennial. Subtle hop flavour and aroma. Wy1469. The yeast esters (stonefruit) work well with the centennial with is citrusy but not one-dimensional like cascade can be.

Loved it. Prefer it to cascade.

And like Fourstar noted, its ages well. The hops didn't disappear despite the keg lasting 3 months.


----------



## under

A little lazy hazy. But its nice for 0 sec old.


----------



## Fourstar

under said:


> A little lazy hazy. But its nice for 0 sec old.



Nice work with the 450D!


----------



## under

LOL. Dont you love it!! I love how it stores all the details inside the pictures properties  They are a pretty nice camera..


----------



## Fourstar

under said:


> LOL. Dont you love it!! I love how it stores all the details inside the pictures properties  They are a pretty nice camera..



Metadata... its a wonderful thing isnt it! Best of all is checking out the apeture and shutter, ISO, Lens combos people have used to get their desired depth of field etc. Having only recently purchased my own DSLR (ahtough have been a capable user of SLR cameras since high school) im trying to find my feet again. Doesnt take long to start pulling out some decent snaps.

Flikr is your friend for awesome amounts of metadata. 

Its cool to see how many awesome shots are flying around with entry level DSLR and kit lenses. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## C_west

under said:


> LOL. Dont you love it!! I love how it stores all the details inside the pictures properties  They are a pretty nice camera..



Yea it might sound cool, but at the end of the day its not a Nikon


----------



## Fourstar

C_west said:


> Yea it might sound cool, but at the end of the day its not a Nikon



Should have got a D90, Although the d3000 twin lens kit for less than cost price was quite an enjoyable offering.


----------



## under

LOL. Nikon/Canon = Holden/Ford

Next photo with 50mm f/1.4


----------



## under

I got the 450d with twin lens (18-55 IS / 55-250 IS) + memory for $1234 (below jbhifi cost) with a receipt scan from another forum. Pretty good when it was just released.


----------



## C_west

under said:


> LOL. Nikon/Canon = Holden/Ford




Pretty much, at the end of the day they're a four door sedan/Great camera 

edit: I remember back in the day my D40 with only the 18-55mm lense cost me a grand!


----------



## Fourstar

under said:


> Next photo with 50mm f/1.4



Even better. 200mm f/5.6 1/125 ISO 100. Shallow DOF.

Cantillon Rose I had 2 days ago. SWMBO thinks the label is 'cute' and wants to keep it. Looks like a park bench lap dance to me!


----------



## therook

Latest Wheat Beer




Rook


----------



## daemon

Found a bottle of a dunkel that I made for Christmas day, still perfect despite it being filled from a picnic tap. It's darker than the photo suggests but I love the deep red hue when it's in the light


----------



## Fourstar

A glass of my Centennial Golden Ale while im boiling my Mountain Goat IPA. :icon_drool2: 

Enjoy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum

You should chock up that table, Fourstar.


----------



## Fourstar

bum said:


> You should chock up that table, Fourstar.



its buckling in the middle. 

Who cares, its not mine anyway!


----------



## haysie

Altbier (Dussel) enjoying whilst boiling up the club Irish Red, unfortinantly didnt make this beer to Beerfest, yeastbite.


----------



## bum

Love that colour, Fourstar. You're making me thirsty.


----------



## Fourstar

haysie said:


> Altbier (Dussel) enjoying whilst boiling up the club Irish Red, unfortinantly didnt make this beer to Beerfest, yeastbite.



Looks good haysie. My red is about to hit the yeast. A little complex the malt bill is but could be interesting. Besides you can write of the carapils in terms of flavour anyway. its just there to ensure i keep a nice creamy head. Colour might be a little dark but i'll see how she goes!

83% JW Ale
3.5% Dingemanns iscuit malt
3.5% Carapils Weyermann
3.5% Caramalt JW
3.5% Medium Crystal JW
3% JW Roast Barley




bum said:


> Love that colour, Fourstar. You're making me thirsty.



As am i! Time for another :chug:


----------



## daemon

Love the pic Fourstar, lovely "bokeh" as they say in the photography world  Time to pour myself a drink beer I think, 2nd brew is mashing away.


----------



## Tony

Fourstar..... you got a recipe for that mate........ looks tops. I love the colour!

cheers


----------



## haysie

Fourstar said:


> Looks good haysie. My red is about to hit the yeast. A little complex the malt bill is but could be interesting. Besides you can write of the carapils in terms of flavour anyway. its just there to ensure i keep a nice creamy head. Colour might be a little dark but i'll see how she goes!
> 
> 83% JW Ale
> 3.5% Dingemanns iscuit malt
> 3.5% Carapils Weyermann
> 3.5% Caramalt JW
> 3.5% Medium Crystal JW
> 3% JW Roast Barley


Fourstar, Looks good,Complex malt bills are great! 
My malt bill was
Maris Otter 90%
Carafa 1 1%
Special B 3%
Carared 3%
Carapils 3%

Brilliant red on the high side of style.


----------



## Fourstar

Daemon said:


> Love the pic Fourstar, lovely "bokeh" as they say in the photography world  Time to pour myself a drink beer I think, 2nd brew is mashing away.



Hehe yeah. God i love shallow DOF shots.



Tony said:


> Fourstar..... you got a recipe for that mate........ looks tops. I love the colour!
> cheers



Ask and you shall recieve....

JSGA Centennial Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 7/02/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
2.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 49.0 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.4 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 16.3 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 8.2 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (15 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.1 % 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % 
Bitterness: 25.0 IBU 
Est Color: 5.5 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 81.8 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## Effect

Nutcase Brown Ale...from radical brewing.










Acutally quite nutty.


----------



## rendo

Hello All,

This is my first beer from my fermentation fridge. Little Creatures Bright Ale clone (from MHB - Mark @ ubrew.com.au) THANK YOU MARK! please contact him if you want this, he is a very nice and helpful guy.

Its only been a week in the bottle, but I couldn't help myself (scientific reasons). I was really surprised at the head on this beer. Although the condensation doesnt show it, the beer is quite clear and damn near close to Little Creatures Bright Ale.


​
Recipe
Black Rock Pilsnener Kit 1.7kg
1kg Malt+ (marks stuff)
1 x LCBA hop tea bag (10min boil/steep)
1 x LCBA hop tea bag (just before yeast)

Easy...brewed at 18C, 10 days primary, 4 days cold crash with glelatine.

Tastes a little green at 1 week, but still REALLY nice. I cant wait for 1-2months, I think the light fruitiness will really be at its peak and a really nice body to go with the foamy head. 

My apologies for drinking 1/5 of the glass before I took the photo. I got too excited and forgot, how rude!

Rendo


----------



## Siborg

rendo said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first beer from my fermentation fridge. Little Creatures Bright Ale clone (from MHB - Mark @ ubrew.com.au) THANK YOU MARK! please contact him if you want this, he is a very nice and helpful guy.
> 
> Its only been a week in the bottle, but I couldn't help myself (scientific reasons). I was really surprised at the head on this beer. Although the condensation doesnt show it, the beer is quite clear and damn near close to Little Creatures Bright Ale.
> 
> View attachment 36098
> View attachment 36099​
> Recipe
> Black Rock Pilsnener Kit 1.7kg
> 1kg Malt+ (marks stuff)
> 1 x LCBA hop tea bag (10min boil/steep)
> 1 x LCBA hop tea bag (just before yeast)
> 
> Easy...brewed at 18C, 10 days primary, 4 days cold crash with glelatine.
> 
> Tastes a little green at 1 week, but still REALLY nice. I cant wait for 1-2months, I think the light fruitiness will really be at its peak and a really nice body to go with the foamy head.
> 
> My apologies for drinking 1/5 of the glass before I took the photo. I got too excited and forgot, how rude!
> 
> Rendo


Nice one rendo. I don't think mine turned out too well. There's just something a miss about it. It has that fruity flavour, but is _very_ sweet and it has a hint of bitterness, but like I said... somethings not quite right about it. Probably still a little green at this stage (1.5 weeks in the bottle) but the other ones I've tried haven't been like this.


----------



## therook

MY new Birthday Glass with a 7 month old FES.....sensational, one of the best beers i have made




Rook


----------



## Tony

Roggenbier.

Was supposed to be 5.2% but got 4.2% so its a bit bitter.

Bloody nice though


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Roggenbier.
> 
> Was supposed to be 5.2% but got 4.2% so its a bit bitter.
> 
> Bloody nice though



Looks very nice Tony & I'm sure it tastes great too. :icon_cheers: 
Just hope my Roggenbier (Next on the list) has the same visual appeal.

Can't remember if I've posted my last Dunkelweizen or not but here it is in all it's glory. Was supposed to be 6.3% ABV but FG dropped to 1.002 when I wasn't looking giving me over 7% & a nice dry beer.



T

Edit --- Bloody camera seems to have reset itself.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

This is my first attempt at a English Barleywine. Not a bad drop at all. It's malty, EKGy and has a damn good alc backbone.

Pretty much hit all my targets - 

OG - 1.107
FG - 1.018
ABV - 11.71%


----------



## Effect

Birthday Weizen

A quick weizen I knocked up for my birthday bash today. 70/30 wheat pilsner, hallertau pacific @ 60 to 15 ibu, 65 degree mash, OG 1.044, 3068 yeast.

Smell: Nice blend and balance of banana and clove.

Appearance: Cloudy and pale.

Taste: A quick tropical fruit punch hit with a strong aftertaste of banana, which then turns quite tart which leaves a pleasant acidic taste around the mouth.

Overall: Not the best beer, but as it is fresh, have to say it beats a lot of the micro hefeweizens that I have tasted...


----------



## cliffo

My Citra + Nelson Sauvin APA.




Would have to be one of my best beers to date. 

Very happy with this one though not much left in the keg now.

cliffo


----------



## jyo

All Grain Fake Aussie Lager

4500gms Ale malt
500gms cooked rice in mash
25 gms POR for 60 mins
25 gms POR at 15 mins.
US 05
Mashed at 64
Fermented right out, ended up being about 5.4%, but the rice hides the alcohol well. 1st time using POR and I'm really enjoying it. 

A dry beer that is smoothed out with the rice that I am very happy with, and so were the fellas after work...draining my bloody kegs!
Credit to BribieG here.







Extract and small Partial American Amber Ale.
Used Cascade and Centennial.


----------



## bconnery

Rye ESB
Nice spiceness from the Rye backed up by the caramel and crystal

Very happy with this one.


----------



## Bribie G

The Amber I'm not entering on Thursday.
This one's the ludicrously hopped Amarillo one. I'm quite getting used to these Yank hops.


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> The Amber I'm not entering on Thursday.
> This one's the ludicrously hopped Amarillo one. I'm quite getting used to these Yank hops.



You'll turn eventually Bribie


----------



## Bribie G

winkle said:


> You'll turn eventually Bribie



Funnily enough, just as an exercise I did identical grain bills with three ales and they are all in the keg and drinking now:

30 Chinook 90 mins
30 Cascade 10 mins
30 Centennial tea 4 days
30 Centennial tea into cold crash

30 Columbus 90 mins
30 Amarillo 10 mins
30 Amarillo tea 4 days
30 Amarillo tea into cold crash

60 Admiral 90 mins
20 Northdown 10 mins
20 Northdown tea into cold crash

And the first one with the C hops hangs together best out of the three    

Edit: I'll bring bottles on Thursday and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Steve

cliffo said:


> My Citra + Nelson Sauvin APA.
> 
> View attachment 36492
> 
> 
> Would have to be one of my best beers to date.
> 
> Very happy with this one though not much left in the keg now.
> 
> cliffo



cliffo....I like the look and sound of that. Thats nice n clear. What did you use to clear it up. How longs it been in the keg.Got the recipe?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cliffo

Steve said:


> cliffo....I like the look and sound of that. Thats nice n clear. What did you use to clear it up. How longs it been in the keg.Got the recipe?
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve, I filter most of my beers. This one lasted less than 2 weeks as I had some mates over and they took a shining to it (I should have told them it wasn't worth drinking!)

Recipe: NS/Citra APA
Brewer: Andrew
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 16.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 80.00 % 
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 15.00 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
5.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.80 %] (60 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (20 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
16.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (20 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (7 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (7 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 15.00 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> Roggenbier.
> 
> Was supposed to be 5.2% but got 4.2% so its a bit bitter.
> 
> Bloody nice though



nice one Tony, mine (not much left in the keg now) is drinking beautifully atm B) 

cheers

Dave


----------



## Tony

took ya a while mate


----------



## daemon

BribieG said:


> This one's the ludicrously hopped Amarillo one. I'm quite getting used to these Yank hops.


Never thought I'd see the day  I love most hop flavours actually, just like the fact that I enjoy most beer varieties. Amarillo and Simcoe are my favourite US hops, with Cascade and Chinook coming in a close 2nd and 3rd. 




My latest Belgian ale, it's taken over a month to come good but smooth drinking now. My first time using inverted sugar, it certainly dried it out a reasonable amount but still packed full of flavour.


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> took ya a while mate




fair go cobber, you know i'm challenged :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Rye ESB
> Nice spiceness from the Rye backed up by the caramel and crystal
> 
> Very happy with this one.
> 
> View attachment 36504




Ben , you do this to a man on Wednesday, still two days to go to beerday. That looks sooo good. Had a fresh (latest batch) of Sunshine Coast Brewery's Rye ESB last Friday. That beer blows me away always has. This latest batch is awesome, newage yes and not exactly to style but...................has got to be up there in the top 5% of best beers by Aussie Micro's no sweat. 

It's now available in bottles, have some in the fridge for Friday and you post this pic :angry:  

Cheers

Screwy


----------



## bconnery

Screwtop said:


> Ben , you do this to a man on Wednesday, still two days to go to beerday. That looks sooo good. Had a fresh (latest batch) of Sunshine Coast Brewery's Rye ESB last Friday. That beer blows me away always has. This latest batch is awesome, newage yes and not exactly to style but...................has got to be up there in the top 5% of best beers by Aussie Micro's no sweat.
> 
> It's now available in bottles, have some in the fridge for Friday and you post this pic :angry:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Screwy


Glad to hear it is there again. 
I'll be up there this weekend so I might have to try and drop in for supplies and to get a sample for a side by side to see how different mine is. Purely for research purposes of course 
Wasn't aiming for a clone as such, just something inspired by. 
I also rate this beer as one of my favourite Aussie commercials.


----------



## yardy

roggen, galaxy pale and an alt 

cheers


----------



## therook

yardy said:


> roggen, galaxy pale and an alt
> 
> cheers



Your a greedy greedy man Yardy  

Rook


----------



## reVoxAHB

yardy said:


> roggen, galaxy pale and an alt
> 
> cheers



Nice yard. You filtering now? What % of rye are you up to on the roggens? Found a sweet spot or still pushing all limits of hell? 

reVox


----------



## yardy

reVox said:


> Nice yard. You filtering now? What % of rye are you up to on the roggens? Found a sweet spot or still pushing all limits of hell?
> 
> reVox



Gday mate, 

no filtering, just koppafloc, no secondary ever, just cc in the primary for a week after it's done at about 3*C seems to be doing the trick

this roggen is just over 40%, i shot JZ an email about the 100% rye and maybe trying it again, he gave me a couple of tips that i could give a go so you never know, might have another crack at it  

cheers


----------



## Steve

yardy said:


> roggen, galaxy pale and an alt
> 
> cheers



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## cliffo

yardy said:


> roggen, galaxy pale and an alt
> 
> cheers



Sometimes choice is good.

In this case...how did you decide what to drink first!?!?

:icon_drool2:


----------



## paulwolf350

yardy said:


> roggen, galaxy pale and an alt
> 
> cheers




lovely looking beers Yardy!

OT. For the first time ever, I am all full up, 10 kegs full atm

might have to try one of these when I get the space


Paul


----------



## bradsbrew

yardy said:


> roggen, galaxy pale and an alt
> 
> cheers



Three beers ...two hands.......hardest decision of the day.


----------



## daemon

My APA with home grown Chinook and Cascade, simply spectacular!




Very smooth to drink, subdued compared to the true US varieties but still very flavoursome.


----------



## praxis178

My English pale ale..... 




I use this glass, 'cause after a few everything looks like this so you might as well get used to it from the start! :lol: 

Besides what else can you use a Corona for? :super:


----------



## TidalPete

Nice looking beer Thomas. Hope it tastes as good as it looks? :icon_cheers: 
Care to show us the other side of that glass? I'm intrigued. In another hour it should look straight up & down to me.  

T


----------



## praxis178

TidalPete said:


> Nice looking beer Thomas. Hope it tastes as good as it looks? :icon_cheers:
> Care to show us the other side of that glass? I'm intrigued. In another hour it should look straight up & down to me.
> 
> T



I'll take some more photos in the morning, basically it's a Corona Lite <shudder> bottle that has been re-worked (by me) at a hot glass studio when I was in the US last year. I mean really what else can you use any Corona product for? 

edit: Oh yeah, that beer is just tooooo good, all too easy to inhale by the bottle, smooth blend of malt and hops (fuggles and goldings) with just a hint of breadiness.....


----------



## praxis178

Thomas J. said:


> I'll take some more photos in the morning, basically it's a Corona Lite <shudder> bottle that has been re-worked (by me) at a hot glass studio when I was in the US last year. I mean really what else can you use any Corona product for?
> 
> edit: Oh yeah, that beer is just tooooo good, all too easy to inhale by the bottle, smooth blend of malt and hops (fuggles and goldings) with just a hint of breadiness.....



TP, I posted some photos of the glass (and it's bro) here.

I'm in the throws of building the kit required to make some more.....


----------



## NickB

Breakfast beers on the Deck with Batz....

1x Aussie Old Ale & 2x NZ Wheat





Cheers!


----------



## yardy

NickB said:


> Breakfast beers on the Deck with Batz....
> 
> 1x Aussie Old Ale & 2x NZ Wheat
> 
> Cheers!




happy lookin bunch  


love the blackboard beer menu

cheers

Dave


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Breakfast beers on the Deck with Batz....
> 
> 1x Aussie Old Ale & 2x NZ Wheat
> 
> View attachment 36726
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Looks good Nick and so does the weather (pissing down here right now).


----------



## barls

to celebrate our first anniversary we cracked a bottle of the beer that we brewed the day before at potters.
heres the two glasses (we were in a hotel so we had to make do)





heres swmbo enjoying it with me.





after getting home tonight opened a 2 yr old bottle of what i made to be a duval clone.









might enter it as a dark strong in the next comp.


----------



## TidalPete

Thomas J. said:


> TP, I posted some photos of the glass (and it's bro) here.
> 
> I'm in the throws of building the kit required to make some more.....




Just saw this & thanks Thomas. Gotta love your technique mate. :beer: 

T


----------



## NickB

A NZ Summer Wheat - 3kg Dark Wheat, 1kg BB Galaxy

BSaaz FWH and @ 20 (15g each)...





Saluting the new addition to the family.... She arrived yeasterday , not yet named (SWMBO says beer names are out )


----------



## barls

hey nick b that looks like a bock to me.


----------



## Ross

NickB said:


> Saluting the new addition to the family.... She arrived yeasterday , not yet named (SWMBO says beer names are out )
> 
> View attachment 36747




I reckon Porter would be a great name for a dog B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB

Just saw your response Ross... I'm definitely calling the next male we get Porter 

Cheers


----------



## mckenry

My Old Aged Old

Some nice plum and raisin flavours coming through.
Its two months old now. Plan is to sample one every two months until they're a year old.
I dont bottle usually, but this is one of those times where I enjoy it.
Very nice old ale / porter.
Should be a good winter beer.


----------



## Tony

IMO an old ale needs to be at least 12 months old to even consider drinking it.

Mine didnt win any awards till it was 2 years old and i finnished off the last bottle at about 3.5 years old.

I have one fermenting now and will bottle it, and forget it for at least 12 months before even tasting!

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

There's been a bit of private discussion about my Hobgoblin clone of late so I thought I'd better post a pic.
Fuggles & Styrian Goldings combo combined with Maris Otter, Brown Malt, Chocolate malt with 300ml caramelised & powered along with 1469 West Yorkshire Ale. Not too bad at all I must say even if I'm biased. :lol: :icon_drool2: 

Dammit! I love these Pommy beers. :super: 

T


----------



## Bribie G

Had a smallish slurp of that when I was up Pete's place the other week and can recommend. :beerbang:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> There's been a bit of private discussion about my Hobgoblin clone of late so I thought I'd better post a pic.
> Fuggles & Styrian Goldings combo combined with Maris Otter, Brown Malt, Chocolate malt with 300ml caramelised & powered along with 1469 West Yorkshire Ale. Not too bad at all I must say even if I'm biased. :lol: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Dammit! I love these Pommy beers. :super:
> 
> T
> View attachment 36893




Looks a bit dark for a Hobgoblin


----------



## mckenry

Tony said:


> I have one fermenting now and will bottle it, and forget it for at least 12 months before even tasting!
> 
> cheers



That was the plan... Still, some will make it!


----------



## drsmurto

TidalPete said:


> There's been a bit of private discussion about my Hobgoblin clone of late so I thought I'd better post a pic.
> Fuggles & Styrian Goldings combo combined with Maris Otter, Brown Malt, Chocolate malt with 300ml caramelised & powered along with 1469 West Yorkshire Ale. Not too bad at all I must say even if I'm biased. :lol: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Dammit! I love these Pommy beers. :super:
> 
> T
> View attachment 36893



Gorgeous looking beer TP 

Love the Hobgoblin. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Barley Belly

The beer looks fantabulous

The table on the other hand :icon_vomit:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Looks a bit dark for a Hobgoblin




Did a side by side Batz. Not saying mine is the perfect clone pictorially or otherwise but perhaps it seems darker because of the camera angle????
Plenty of ruby notes when held up to the light & was purposely made darker for this (3rd) attempt.
IMHO it's a very nice beer & as close as I can get until the next fine tune. B) 
Welcome back from the (Month-long) dead mate. :lol: 

T


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Did a side by side Batz. Not saying mine is the perfect clone pictorially or otherwise but perhaps it seems darker because of the camera angle????
> Plenty of ruby notes when held up to the light & was purposely made darker for this (3rd) attempt.
> IMHO it's a very nice beer & as close as I can get until the next fine tune. B)
> Welcome back from the (Month-long) dead mate. :lol:
> 
> T




It was just a little dig at you mate, the old "bit dark for a pale ale" joke.

Yes nice to be back on the farm Pete, it's still fairly damp but I'm going to have to do some tractor work tomorrow before we disappear under the grass.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> It was just a little dig at you mate, the old "bit dark for a pale ale" joke.Yes nice to be back on the farm Pete, it's still fairly damp but I'm going to have to do some tractor work tomorrow before we disappear under the grass.
> 
> Batz



My suspicions have been confirmed. :lol: 

T


----------



## drsmurto

Munich Dunkel

Right on the upper limits of colour according to the BJCP.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmalty.

Munich II, melanoidin and carafa. WLP833 :chug: 

Shite photo, tasty beer.


----------



## yardy

DrSmurto said:


> Munich Dunkel
> 
> Right on the upper limits of colour according to the BJCP.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmalty.
> 
> Munich II, melanoidin and carafa. WLP833 :chug:
> 
> Shite photo, tasty beer.




looks awesome B) 

i'm considering 0.200 melanoidin in a vienna, too much ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Tony

Ahhh DrS........... fantastic looking beer and a great style.

Going to get myself another bag of munich and brew one of these up for the winter.

And thanks for the reminder........ off to order some 833! Perfect for a winter lagers. Dunkel, a bock and an Oktoberfect coming back into warmer weather!

cheers


----------



## drsmurto

I've used 500g of melanoidin in a dusseldorf alt before (20L batch) and it was ballsy but still an easy drinker.

The dunkel has 250g in a 19L batch.

Tony - all out of WLP833. My fave lager yeast by a long way (and my fave lager style). Will be getting some again soon without a doubt. All my lagers end up so malty using this yeast. Since scoring a sample off TDA i havent used another!


----------



## Tony

Yeah me and TDA have been spruking this yeast since before we even found AHB....... Its great in a Schwarzbier too if mashed cool.......... and AWSOME in a CAP!


----------



## TidalPete

a blatent advertisment for my latest Uncle Sam APA choccas with Cascade & Amarillo. :icon_drool2: 



Am PM'ing you Tony. :icon_cheers: 

T


----------



## Peter Wadey

Northern Brown fermented with WY1469 West Yorkshire

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

Aussie Mild


----------



## bradsbrew

A left over bottle of the BABBS Wild Brew. tasting pretty good although it will age alot better.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Aussie Mild


That looks mighty tasty Brad, is that the one from Chappos (memory seems to think you did one there).
I had a bit of luck today, after getting back from Brewhaus #2 I discovered that my Bisayan Maputi (jungle wit) has finally got its act together & is now tasting great!
Photo tomorrow if I can find some batteries.


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> That looks mighty tasty Brad, is that the one from Chappos (memory seems to think you did one there).
> I had a bit of luck today, after getting back from Brewhaus #2 I discovered that my Bisayan Maputi (jungle wit) has finally got its act together & is now tasting great!
> Photo tomorrow if I can find some batteries.



Yeah Winkle thats is the watered down version of the Aussie Old. This one was watered down from 1062 to 1040 and fermented on the 1469. Was a bit astringent in the first week but has come good this week.
Just kegged the full strength version tonight 1062 with a FG of 1012 on 1882, tasting rather nice out of the fermenter too.


----------



## itmechanic

A BIG thankyou to Ross for his Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale recipe. One of the best beers ive brewed so far. 10 days in primary at 18 degrees followed by 3 days at 2 degrees, polyclar for around 6 hours (normally i only add 15-20 mins before filtering), filtered to the keg, carbed and is the brightest beer ive ever made! aroma is amazing for a no chill beer. From memory i dry hopped 30gm of Nelson Sauvin on day 3 on primary. Once again, thanks Ross!


----------



## DiscoStu

My IIPA from the NSW Easter 2010 Special Case Swap

8.5%, 100IBU of Southern Cross, Pacific Gem and D-Saaz


----------



## TerritoryBrew

DiscoStu said:


> My IIPA from the NSW Easter 2010 Special Case Swap



Looks great. How is it tasting?


----------



## TerritoryBrew

This is my first beer back from a 6 month and a bit hiatus. I was spurred along by my girlfriend to get back into brewing...

It is meant to be an APA and is tasting pretty good, but I may have been (very) heavy handed with the dry hopping. Missed all my marks as I had a few keen helpers along, with one too many beers in hand, but this is how it turned out. Not the clearest beer, might have to buy that filter soon.

Brewing four other batches this week in prep for the dry season...


----------



## DiscoStu

TerritoryBrew said:


> Looks great. How is it tasting?



IMHO bloody terrific, big bitterness upfront that then balances out as the maltiness comes thru. Biggest beer I've ever done and I'm very happy with end result. Only disappointing thing is I only ended up with 17lt and with 14 bottles going in the swap I've only got about 6 left.


----------



## winkle

The Bisayan Maputi (or Jungle Wit) I was waffling on about before


if you like the flavour of calamansi's/pandan/ginger etc you should like this. Naturally now its really hits its straps, there is about 1 litre left :angry: .


----------



## Jazman

Apa with cascade


----------



## Jazman

Helles but looks darker than it is


----------



## Bribie G

Jazman said:


> Helles but looks darker than it is



I'd like to attempt a Helles when I get the new brewery set up after the move. Any chance of a recipe?
:icon_cheers:


----------



## C_west

Hefe - Next time I reckon ill aerate less and slightly underpitch for some more banana. Im picking up banana and clove in aroma, but only clove and slight phenolic alc? in the taste. Still goes down well though :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus

Golden Weasel
Bit of an experiment gone wrong, gone right for me.
A blend of three-quarters British golden ale with a 1/4 big rough double oak-aged American Imperial stout.
Winded up being a bit of Brett in the stout that is hard to detect, but florished and took over this beer.
Result was something similiar to Rodenbach...like balsamic vinegar. :icon_vomit: 
Two years in bottle however, has mellowed the sharpness out of it, and given it some really nice juicy red wine and sultana-like aged characters. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar

Fourstars Strongarm.

Not the best lighting but it will have to do.

Light fruit esters on the nose, some floral notes/perfume noticable but lingering. A sweet maltiness, somewhat muted, some huskiness apparent with distant bakery aroma overtones. 

Bright with dusty haze and a brilliant fireburst orange appearance. low ivory creamy head, low stand but good retention. 

Palate is deep deep caramel, light hop with some earthy and rich grain flavours present. Somewhat creamy with a mild nuttiness/digestive biscuit flavour.

The finish has sweet malt lingering with a noticable but supporting bitterness present. Some floral notes with sweet toffee linger on the palate well after enjoying. Moderate body with moderate to mild carbonation. Overall a deep sweet rich English Bitter. 

I may have made CAMRA proud with my 1st half decent Bitter.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> I'd like to attempt a Helles when I get the new brewery set up after the move. Any chance of a recipe?
> :icon_cheers:




heres one that i made that blew a few blokes away at the july case swap last year. :icon_cheers: 

Helles 
Munich Helles 

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 92.59 % 
0.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 1.85 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.1 IBU 
3g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.98 % 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 20.1 IBU 
Est Color: 4.5 SRM 


Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 15.12 L of water at 71.9 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 93.9 C 75.6 C 

Notes
Crash Chilled for 3 Days @ 2 deg. 
6g CaCl2 into mash, 3g CaSo4 into Kettle
Ferment @ 10deg with a diactel rest with 3-4 points to go.


----------



## Bribie G

The Strongarm looks the goods :icon_drool2: 

Thanks for the Helles recipe, I've cut and pasted that one. 

This is a Kiwi Hallertau Lager with just Galaxy, Carapils, Sugaz, S-189 and NZ Hallertau flowers French Pressed and a 'split addition' with the pressings in the hop sock and the hop tea into the fermenter. Gelatine, Polyclar, 10 day lagering. 






It's a bugger that you supposedly can't make a half decent lager using BIAB, well maybe in the future .................

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> It's a bugger that you supposedly can't make a half decent lager using BIAB, well maybe in the future .................


Ha! Was just thinking the very same thing with my own Munich Helles, opened a few recently, slightly lighter than yours for colour but mine just has a hint of chill haze. Think I'll skip the polenta and wheat next time, maybe include some late hops and even bung some through the plunger, but passable and good to get into while the days are still a little warm. :icon_cheers:


----------



## hefevice

My house Hefeweizen (and my house)...






One day I'm going to work out how to force the IXUS70 to focus on the foreground


----------



## bkmad

My 2nd AG, a guiness clone. Based on the supposed guinness grain bill 70% ale malt, 20% flaked barley and 10% roast barley. Its lovely


----------



## Adam Howard

hefevice said:


> One day I'm going to work out how to force the IXUS70 to focus on the foreground



Select 'Macro' focus if it has it...it should. There'll be a little flower icon on a button. Good for focusing on anything closer than around a foot.

Lovely looking beer mate.


----------



## winkle

hefevice said:


> My house Hefeweizen (and my house)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I'm going to work out how to force the IXUS70 to focus on the foreground



Looks the goods mate - same one as at BABBs?
I should brew either a Hefe or a Gose next week, time/fermenters permitting.


----------



## Fourstar

hefevice said:


> My house Hefeweizen (and my house)...
> 
> One day I'm going to work out how to force the IXUS70 to focus on the foreground






Adamski29 said:


> Select 'Macro' focus if it has it...it should. There'll be a little flower icon on a button. Good for focusing on anything closer than around a foot.
> 
> Lovely looking beer mate.



yeah, use macro, spot focus (center) or dynamic focus so you can adjust it to a point where you want to camer to draw focus then simply click and it should draw focus onthe point you select on your viewfinder/LCD display. There should be an option.


----------



## Bribie G

hefevice said:


> My house Hefeweizen (and my house)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I'm going to work out how to force the IXUS70 to focus on the foreground



With my somewhat cheapy Kodak I get SWMBO to slide a sheet of card into the background (In your case a black card but generally just a sheet of paper to cut out the background glare). Slightly depress the button to force it to focus on the glass, then remove card whilst still holding button so focus stays locked in, then click fully and shoot. Fools the bugger every time B)


----------



## hefevice

winkle said:


> Looks the goods mate - same one as at BABBs?
> I should brew either a Hefe or a Gose next week, time/fermenters permitting.



Yup, that's the one.

I've never tried Gose before...(hint hint)


----------



## NickB

Old Rifle Range Dark Mild. Shitty Pic, bloody lovely beer....


----------



## daemon

Looks nice NickB, a love a nice Mild. Easy to drink, cheap to produce and wipes the pants off most of our mid-strength beers in Australia. I have one fermenting now in fact


----------



## citizensnips

Coopers Lager, 500dme, Coopers BE2, Safale S-04, Chilled, Gelatin, clean and crisp, great easy beer.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Brown in front of a Batemans XXXB bottle



No filter, no gelatine

P


----------



## Peter Wadey

APA in front of a Batemans Combined Harvest bottle. Label is more interesting than their beer.
Give me XXXB anyday.




P


----------



## Tony

Ahhhh i saw Peters name and a "whats in the glass" post............ i smiled and clicked strait away!

Wasnt disapointed. Great looking beers mate!

Goodonya


----------



## Peter Wadey

Tony said:


> Ahhhh i saw Peters name and a "whats in the glass" post............ i smiled and clicked strait away!
> 
> Wasnt disapointed. Great looking beers mate!
> 
> Goodonya



Hey Tony,
Thanks for the kind comments.
Have I missed something or have you been holding out on us lately. 
Hope you've been brewing.
Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Tony

Mmmmm i have a few pics on my camera but changed jobs and lost my laptop... camera software ect. 

Im using my wifes laptop when i can and will have to load the software on it.


----------



## yardy

Helles and an Irish Red









cheers

Dave


----------



## beerbog

jimmyjack said:


> My all D saaz ale. I woke up this morning to find my Psi on the regulator had gone down. So naturally I had to test the beer to see if Carbonation was still sufficient. 6 beers later it appears to be perfect!!
> 
> View attachment 16634




One must be thorough!


----------



## jyo

yardy said:


> Helles and an Irish Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave



They look byoodiful, Yardy. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: I don't know why i come on here on a piss free ni <_< ght


----------



## Fourstar

The partigyle beer (best bitter) from the Cm2, Fourstar, Brendo, Maple Mega Barleywine Brewday!

Details of the recipe can the found in the thread.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=42622

4.3%, 1.043OG, 1.010FG are the particulars if you want to brew it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mearesy

Thats one incredible looking beer Fourstar!


----------



## Fourstar

Mearesy said:


> Thats one incredible looking beer Fourstar!



unfortunatly it doesnt taste as good as it looks!  

Needs abit more malt backbone and @ 4.3% its got a thinish body would could be due to the extended mash time and falling temperatures. I think the caraaroma we used instead of dark crystal detracts from the base malts somewhat. eitherway its a good quaffer. :beerbang:


----------



## Fents

My citra APA. My bro and I were just sitting there drinking one arvo and the sun started beaming through the door and through our beers. they looked amazing, such a wicked orange hue to it.


----------



## TidalPete

My latest Mum's Mob Irish Red Ale with Northdown hops & 1084 Irish Ale yeast. Still room for improvement but better than my last effort.



TP


----------



## NickB

Looks bloody lovely Pete! I've been meaning to do another Irish Red for a long time.... on the 'To Brew' list for sure now!

Cheers


----------



## jyo

Golden Ale. Inspired by Dr S's Golden Ale with different malts, hopping schedule and SO4. My best beer so far. 








Cheers, John.


----------



## Bribie G

American Cream Ale - kilo of maize (polenta) and a touch of Galena hops. Wyeast 1056 Ale






Getting a bit cold in the evenings for something like this, but very smoooth.


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> American Cream Ale - kilo of maize (polenta) and a touch of Galena hops. Wyeast 1056 Ale
> Getting a bit cold in the evenings for something like this, but very smoooth.




Niiiiiice! :icon_drool2: 

Atleast its not consistently sub 15deg like its been here in Mexico recently.

I need a cream ale/CAP soon me thinks!


----------



## TidalPete

Just improved my Smoked Schwarzbier (To my taste anyway) by upping the Bairds Peated to 500g. :icon_drool2: 
The rest of the recipe remains the same although lack of head retention this time around may be due to the 20 minute Protien Rest at 52 deg c now dropped back to my usual 10 minutes? Anyone care to comment on head retention?



TP


----------



## Bribie G

Pete you are a bloody brewing machine  

Don't like smoke in my beer but that Irish you posted looked yummy. When you come down to inspect my new brauhaus we'll have to do an Irish Red on the day.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> When you come down to inspect my new brauhaus we'll have to do an Irish Red on the day.



Done! :beer: 

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Anyone care to comment on head retention?
> View attachment 37873
> 
> 
> TP




Yes I will comment. I have suffered from poor head retention since i got married.


----------



## white.grant

TidalPete said:


> Anyone care to comment on head retention?
> View attachment 37873
> 
> 
> TP



A handfull of malted wheat works wonders , looks great BTW.


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> Just improved my Smoked Schwarzbier (To my taste anyway) by upping the Bairds Peated to 500g. :icon_drool2:
> The rest of the recipe remains the same although lack of head retention this time around may be due to the 20 minute Protien Rest at 52 deg c now dropped back to my usual 10 minutes? Anyone care to comment on head retention?
> View attachment 37873
> 
> 
> TP




i'm a big schwarz fan TP, wouldn't mind a look at the recipe or a couple of tips, beer looks great btw :icon_cheers: 

cheers

Dave


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> Yes I will comment. I have suffered from poor head retention since i got married.



You poor bugger  Never had that problem myself. Perhaps we should swap missus's :lol: 

Grantw,
Already got 0.400Kg wheat in there. Might drop Protien Rest altogether next time just to compare.

Yardy,
Perhaps as a sweetner for an invite to Bundy?

TP


----------



## Fourstar

TidalPete said:


> You poor bugger  Never had that problem myself. Perhaps we should swap missus's :lol:
> Grantw,
> Already got 0.400Kg wheat in there. Might drop Protien Rest altogether next time just to compare.
> Yardy,
> Perhaps as a sweetner for an invite to Bundy?
> TP




Was the head retention terrible with a 20 min rest? Could also try a higher hopping rate and use a lower alpha hop. hop oils will increase the formation.


----------



## TidalPete

Fourstar said:


> Was the head retention terrible with a 20 min rest? Could also try a higher hopping rate and use a lower alpha hop. hop oils will increase the formation.



Wouldn't say the head retention was "Terrible" but not all I wanted it to be Fourstar.  I have been having problems with my head retention on & off for a while now & will forget about a Protien Rest for my next Schwarzer just to see.
Maybe I should blame the missus for my problem because, after all, she washes the glasses. :lol: 
Where would a post in this thread be without a pic so here's a repeat of my Roggenbier :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: the 2nd of which has just been kegged.




TP


----------



## Fourstar

TidalPete said:


> Wouldn't say the head retention was "Terrible" but not all I wanted it to be Fourstar. I have been having problems with my head retention on & off for a while now & will forget about a Protien Rest for my next Schwarzer just to see.
> Maybe I should blame the missus for my problem because, after all, she washes the glasses. :lol:
> Where would a post in this thread be without a pic so here's a repeat of my Roggenbier the 2nd of which has just been kegged.
> TP




That post just made me moist in the loins! Rye... :icon_drool2: 

Time to fill up my 1L stein with the crappy partigyle in the previous page. The older it gets the worse it seems to be. The question im asking myself is why ive entered it into the British Ales comp for next week! :blink: Curiosity killed the cat me thinks.

a link that might help. :icon_cheers: 

http://www.byo.com/stories/article/indices...5-fabulous-foam
EDIT: oh! a picture, i forgot.. a pic of my Dark Irish Mahogany. I got the Roast Barley mixed up in beersmith and ended up making the recipe with too much for an irish Red and the colour is shot, flavour is awesome though! hoping it goes well in the British ales comp. Was recieved well at the mini club comp. one bloke gave it 43.5/50!


----------



## TidalPete

Fourstar said:


> That post just made me moist in the loins! :icon_drool2:
> 
> Time to fill up my 1L stein with the crappy partigyle in the previous page. The older it gets the worse it seems to be. The question im asking myself is why ive entered it into the British Ales comp for next week! :blink: Curiosity killed the cat me thinks.
> 
> a link that might help. :icon_cheers:
> 
> http://www.byo.com/stories/article/indices...5-fabulous-foam
> EDIT: oh! a picture, i forgot.. a pic of my Dark Irish Mahogany. I got the Roast Barley mixed up in beersmith and ended up making the recipe with too much for an irish Red. hoping it goes well in the British ales comp. Was recieved well at the mini club comp. one bloke gave it 43.5/50!



Cheers for the link Fourstar. Will study it at depth after watching those sad cockroaches terminally destruct trying to find a team to beat the *MIGHTY QUEENSLANDERS.* in the SOO to come. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Wouldn't say the head retention was "Terrible" but not all I wanted it to be Fourstar.  I have been having problems with my head retention on & off for a while now & will forget about a Protien Rest for my next Schwarzer just to see.
> Maybe I should blame the missus for my problem because, after all, she washes the glasses. :lol:
> Where would a post in this thread be without a pic so here's a repeat of my Roggenbier :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: the 2nd of which has just been kegged.
> View attachment 37876
> 
> 
> TP



I might be pissed Pete, but why has your glass got tits???

Off to drink La Terrible to see if it has a problem


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> I might be pissed Pete, but why has your glass got tits???



You're not on your own Perry. Tony reckoned it had tits when he first saw it. :lol: 
Just a trick of the light mate?

TP


----------



## Fourstar

TidalPete said:


> You're not on your own Perry. Tony reckoned it had tits when he first saw it. :lol:
> Just a trick of the light mate?
> 
> TP



Roggen-Busen!


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> Yardy,
> Perhaps as a sweetner for an invite to Bundy?
> 
> TP




no problem mate, see if you can get that soft fitter to come up with you :icon_cheers: 

roggen looks great, no carafa for colour ?

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


> roggen looks great, no carafa for colour ?
> cheers



Just a little Dark Wheat for a hint of colour.

TP


----------



## Weizguy

Young's Special Bitter clone, from Wheeler's new(est) book.
Quite a bit of hop flavour, somewhat fruity with balancing malt and late bitterness.
Served too cold to be sessionable.
Carbonation is quite low, yet a good tight creamy head from the (Brumby) sparkler tap.
The results are good, as it's the first time I brewed this one.
About 4.5 % alc/vol.



Dry stout pic to come, as it's my other beer on tap at the moment.


----------



## Adam Howard

Aussie Pale Ale. 3rd brew. Went back to Kit and bits with this one and it's not a bad drop! The Coopers Australian Pale Ale tin is quite good to add to really.


----------



## NickB

My Award Winning* 'Take Your Pils'





Love this beer, drinking beautifully, will up the bitterness just a shade next brew however!




*1st Place, Pilsener Category, Kingaroy Regional Show 2010....And no matter how small the win, I'm milking this baby for all she's worth 


Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> My Award Winning* 'Take Your Pils'
> 
> 
> View attachment 37933
> 
> 
> Love this beer, drinking beautifully, will up the bitterness just a shade next brew however!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st Place, Pilsener Category, Kingaroy Regional Show 2010....And no matter how small the win, I'm milking this baby for all she's worth
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Looks excellent & well done Nick. :super: 
Will it be on tap for your forthcoming brewday?

TP


----------



## NickB

LOL, thanks Pete! Brewday is still up in the air, and it's likely this particular keg will blow in the next couple of glasses... 

Cheers


----------



## fcmcg

The ESB that i made , based on Ross' recipe...
Just blew the keg...
Must make this again soon...was lovely...
And i have put a bottle into Melb Brewers British Ale comp next week....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fourstar

fergthebrewer said:


> The ESB that i made , based on Ross' recipe...
> ...
> And i have put a bottle into Melb Brewers British Ale comp next week....



The battle, is on.......


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Mildura Mild. I bastardised warrenlw63's "just a trickle" recipe from the DB.

Looks great. Can't believe how clear this is. No finings/polyclar/filtering needed with 1187 it seems.

Taste though is a little dry. I will mash higher next time i reckon. 

Overall very happy with this one.


----------



## bconnery

My fig/Mixed berry lambic. Clarity is shot as I shook it up...
An intense beer this one. The slight sweetness of the fig is fast blown away by the funky aroma and the sour finish. 
Very proud to have made this.


----------



## fraser_john

NickB said:


> My Award Winning* 'Take Your Pils'
> 
> 
> View attachment 37933
> 
> 
> Love this beer, drinking beautifully, will up the bitterness just a shade next brew however!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st Place, Pilsener Category, Kingaroy Regional Show 2010....And no matter how small the win, I'm milking this baby for all she's worth
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Looks great NickB, milk it, milk it, any win is a confidence booster


----------



## roger mellie

My JSAA Clone Attempt

I missed the target on most fronts - OG/FG/Colour/IBU's but in all not a bad attempt (IIDSSM) - probably the standout is how dry the finished product is (1.007) makes it a very defined beer - all the flavours are very obvious - almost chiseled. I will definitely give it another shot - next attempt - OG lower (1.048) - FG the same - more Crystal (dark) for a little bit of sweet to counter the very dry and some more colour - more Willamette late - less bittering hop. Only minor tweaks.

Thanks to Screwtop for the recipe advice.

:beer: 


RM


----------



## Screwtop

roger mellie said:


> My JSAA Clone Attempt
> 
> I missed the target on most fronts - OG/FG/Colour/IBU's but in all not a bad attempt (IIDSSM) - probably the standout is how dry the finished product is (1.007) makes it a very defined beer - all the flavours are very obvious - almost chiseled. I will definitely give it another shot - next attempt - OG lower (1.048) - FG the same - more Crystal (dark) for a little bit of sweet to counter the very dry and some more colour - more Willamette late - less bittering hop. Only minor tweaks.
> 
> Thanks to Screwtop for the recipe advice.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> 
> RM
> 
> 
> View attachment 38067




Thinking maybe Munich II, in place of the I, looks good all the same. Like to see it in a big JS glass :super: 

Screwy


----------



## roger mellie

Screwtop said:


> Thinking maybe Munich II, in place of the I, looks good all the same. Like to see it in a big JS glass :super:
> 
> Screwy


Screwy

I did end up using Munich II - The only Crystal I had was Carared which is where I think I missed out - 400 Grams of Caramunich II instead would take the EBC from 21 to 28 - which would sort the Colour out.

My glass collection is woeful - I need to address this.

RM


----------



## raven19

My first lager. Been conditioning for a while now, along with filtering.

Recipe Linky


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> My fig/Mixed berry lambic. Clarity is shot as I shook it up...
> An intense beer this one. The slight sweetness of the fig is fast blown away by the funky aroma and the sour finish.
> Very proud to have made this.
> 
> View attachment 38012



Looks great Ben, hope you'll bring a sampler to BABBs.
And your glass survived the evening @ Platform..., mine, alas, did not quite make it home ("missed it but that much") :angry: .


----------



## jbirbeck

raven19 said:


> My first lager. Been conditioning for a while now, along with filtering.
> 
> Recipe Linky
> 
> View attachment 38143
> 
> 
> View attachment 38144



I don't think its clear enough....  top work.

Only shot I've taken of any of my beers for a while...a kit beer, something I've taken to do doing to build up a yeast cake for real beer  

Can of Coopers lager, 1056, loaded with Chinese Marco Polo (tastes like Columbus)...happy with it seeing no real effort went into it.


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> Looks great Ben, hope you'll bring a sampler to BABBs.
> And your glass survived the evening @ Platform..., mine, alas, did not quite make it home ("missed it but that much") :angry: .



The trick Winkle was to get more than 1...


----------



## winkle

Oh well.
Miserable day today, time for the seasonal Smoked Robust Porter.




Yum.


----------



## Tony

WSell its been a while but im back with a computer..... even it it does outdate life itsself, but it works better than nothing!

Here is my Aussie Pale ale i have on tap at the moment. 

I started weighing the grain and ran out of GOlden Promise so i went to Pils, ran out of that and added about 10% wheat, hopped with POR flowers with 1/2g / L at 10 min. US-05... yada yada.

Anyway... its so slose to Coopers pale ale its not funny. actually very close to Tooheys New but much better. Im quite enjoying it actually.






Can you say Clear!






cheers


----------



## Tony

And i found several bottles of Saison i made last winter while i was in PNG. I completly forgot about them.

Well they are great... i must say!

this was the second half of the bottle, hence the floties.

I just got a fresh pack of the BElgian Saison strain and will brew one beside the fireplace this winter.

Cant wait but wait i will


----------



## Jye

Pinto Plumpkin ale.

A bit to light on the spices and non-existent pumpkin flavour/aroma but tasty all the same.


----------



## Bribie G

Finings method comparo. Both beers have a similar grain bill - on the left is a NZ Hallertau Lager - gelatined on cold crashing then Polyclar 2 days before kegging. On the right my American Cream Ale, with isinglass only on cold crashing. Cold crashed for around 10 days. On the KISS principle my Polyclar days may be over but lets see how the next few brews go.


----------



## DKS

NickB said:


> My Award Winning* 'Take Your Pils'
> 
> 
> View attachment 37933
> 
> 
> Love this beer, drinking beautifully, will up the bitterness just a shade next brew however!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st Place, Pilsener Category, Kingaroy Regional Show 2010....And no matter how small the win, I'm milking this baby for all she's worth
> 
> 
> Cheers!


 
Awe... jeeze nick that looks fantastic. I just stumbled upon thread following Bribie's gelatin spin off. (Squeeze those teats baby, mothers milk?)Well done on taking the prize. Description? Recipe? On data base? :icon_cheers: 
Daz

Edit: Nice looking beers too Bribie. If that's the Hal lager you gave me it does taste as good as it looks. Nice....You've done it again. :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto

Imperial Landlord(tm)

Has the 3 hops from my regular Landlord but with the volume turned up to 11. 

OG 1.082, IBU 75. 

Dangerously drinkable and i kegged it rather than bottled


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

DrSmurto said:


> Imperial Landlord(tm)
> 
> Has the 3 hops from my regular Landlord but with the volume turned up to 11.
> 
> OG 1.082, IBU 75.
> 
> Dangerously drinkable and i kegged it rather than bottled


I am loving the looks of that one Dr S!

:chug: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar

DrSmurto said:


> Imperial Landlord(tm)
> Has the 3 hops from my regular Landlord but with the volume turned up to 11.
> OG 1.082, IBU 75.
> Dangerously drinkable and i kegged it rather than bottled



Ouch! 8% Landlord @ .9 BU:GU! :beerbang: 



THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I am loving the looks of that one Dr S!




+1 :icon_drool2:


----------



## redunderthebed

My sparkling ale a day early but who cares its good i can see myself getting shitfaced on this quite easy.


----------



## jyo

My late night drunken attempt at another Hefe. Brewed this for my daughter's 18th. Stuffed up my water calcs and bad eff means this is about 3.8%. First pour, very fresh and it's actually drinking really nicely. Dry and crisp, with decent mouthfeel for a mid strength. I got the banana I was looking for :icon_drool2: h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

My all EKG Oldfart Ordinary Bitter powered by 1469 West Yorkshire Ale yeast & with a touch of molasses. :icon_drool



TP


----------



## winkle

That Bitter looks the goods Pete :icon_cheers: .
The ol' table needs a new coat of paint though.


----------



## Snow

TidalPete said:


> My all EKG Oldfart Ordinary Bitter powered by 1469 West Yorkshire Ale yeast & with a touch of mollasses. :icon_drool
> View attachment 38321
> 
> 
> TP



And so what's the beer, Pete?










:lol:


----------



## under

English Bitter -


----------



## yardy

schwarzbier with 5% rye, didn't have enough munich for this one so i used vienna which i have pooloads of


----------



## glennheinzel

My saison (unfiltered) and Petesbrew's Oud Bruin. 







My saison was a bit harsh at first, but improved greatly once I let it warm up. Whilst I did enjoy my beer, Pete's beer was better for the cooler night.


----------



## bradsbrew

Kallangur Pils


----------



## Bribie G

Rukh and Brad - what the hell are you guys doing, trying to ruin Ross's filter sales or something ?? :lol: 

After an underwhelming experience with a Bo Pils last year, Piseners and pale lagers scared the pants off me but recently I've done some really nice ones, IMHO, you just have to dive in there and go for it. Actually I've found the BJCP guidelines a good base to work from - have a couple lagering now for the forthcoming comp season.

Edit: a temp controlled lager fermenting fridge also comes in handy, thanks Mark^Bastard for that one :icon_cheers:


----------



## dago001

3rg AG brew. Sparkling ale - tastes good, and is the beer that has convinced my mates that this homebrewing thing is not too bad at all.
Beer is a bit clearer than the photo.


----------



## bum

That looks tops, yards. Been trying a few schwarzbiers lately and getting into them. What does the rye add here (apart from "rye")?


----------



## Tony

American Rye IPA.

Used 15% rye, Centennial and Amarillo.... and 1275.

The hops arnt as big as i wanted but its not bad. Needed to add heaps more hops late i think.


----------



## yardy

bum said:


> That looks tops, yards. Been trying a few schwarzbiers lately and getting into them. What does the rye add here (apart from "rye")?




doesn't add anything now, keg just blew..


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> American Rye IPA.
> 
> Used 15% rye, Centennial and Amarillo.... and 1275.
> 
> The hops arnt as big as i wanted but its not bad. Needed to add heaps more hops late i think.



Looks great Tony & has persuaded me to take a pic of my latest Red Ryder. A quick Google will give you a clue to my comic book years. :lol: 
Any particular reason for only 15% Rye? What was the IBU?

TP


----------



## Adam Howard

yardy said:


>



Yum. That colour is almost bang on Aventinus Eisbock, perhaps a little more purple! Funny.


----------



## yardy

Adamski29 said:


> Yum. That colour is almost bang on Aventinus Eisbock, perhaps a little more purple! Funny.




didn't last long this beer, not as nice as the original schwarz without rye but still pretty good imho

cheers


----------



## Tony

TidalPete said:


> Looks great Tony & has persuaded me to take a pic of my latest Red Ryder. A quick Google will give you a clue to my comic book years. :lol:
> Any particular reason for only 15% Rye? What was the IBU?
> 
> TP




15% was all i had mate 

Beer was 1.060, 72 IBU

cheers


----------



## winkle

From a brew-day awhile back.



4.6% Gose. 
Can be drunk in dangerous quantities whilst watching State-of-origin, apparently. 
Salty & fruity and oddly addictive :blink:


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> From a brew-day awhile back.
> 
> 4.6% Gose.
> Can be drunk in dangerous quantities whilst watching State-of-origin, apparently.
> Salty & fruity and oddly addictive :blink:



Any chance you'll have a small sample left come Babbs winkle? hint hint...


----------



## dmac80

Fatgodzilla's Better red than dead




Dodgy photo,
quite tasty beer.

Don't think the keg will last very long...

Dmac


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Any chance you'll have a small sample left come Babbs winkle? hint hint...



I'll see if I can put aside a bottle today.


----------



## bconnery

Foreign Extra Saison

Tropical Style Foreign Extra Stout with WY3711 as the yeast. 
The silky smooth finish this yeast can give really suits I think. Aided by mashing higher than planned due to thermometer issues.


----------



## brewmasterz

Coopers European Lager w/ kit yeast -dry Hopped 30gms Hallertau
C/C - 8 weeks.
4.6 %


** still could do with a little more c/c - to clear


----------



## bconnery

Rye ESB. Rye character has perhaps balanced out a little now, but I liked it when it was stronger as well...

Yes it's in a herb pot but the light was fading...


----------



## Tony

BC that beer looks absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## bconnery

Tony said:


> BC that beer looks absolutly gorgeous!



Tastes pretty good too


----------



## Mearesy

My apple cider, infused with orange honey and cinnamon. Its about 6 months old now, and 7% and drinking beautifully!!


----------



## brando

bconnery said:


> Rye ESB. Rye character has perhaps balanced out a little now, but I liked it when it was stronger as well...
> 
> Yes it's in a herb pot but the light was fading...
> 
> View attachment 38844




Any chance of getting the recipe?


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Rye ESB. Rye character has perhaps balanced out a little now, but I liked it when it was stronger as well...
> 
> Yes it's in a herb pot but the light was fading...
> 
> View attachment 38844




Yeeeeummmm! you know how much I like the Sunshine Coast Brewery Rye ESB, drooling just looking at the pic. Would love to brew anything remotely close. Have been giving the recipe a bit of thought..........................so many beers to brew.

Screwy


----------



## bconnery

brando said:


> Any chance of getting the recipe?


It's here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1064

You just have to sub Caramel Rye for the TF Crystal Rye in the recipe above, and Munich as mentioned in the Notes. 

But PM me your email if you want the beersmith file or beer XML for importing...

I'm not on my computer or else I'd have the text file to post...


----------



## brando

bconnery said:


> It's here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1064
> 
> You just have to sub Caramel Rye for the TF Crystal Rye in the recipe above, and Munich as mentioned in the Notes.
> 
> But PM me your email if you want the beersmith file or beer XML for importing...
> 
> I'm not on my computer or else I'd have the text file to post...



That's great! I'm keen to brew again with Rye, I thinks it's fantastic in the right recipe.


----------



## jbirbeck

An APA loaded with late Hallertau...


----------



## Muggus

Belgian Chocolate Ale '09
Really can't get over how much this taste like a red wine...a rich warm(ish) climate pinot noir, if I had to be specific.
Thick palate, with a distinct Belgian creaminess that just screams out notes of red cherry, black plum skins, heavily toasted French oak, peppery spice and moist undergrowth. Starting to hit its stride a bit better now than 3 months ago, but I think the best from this beer is yet to come.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Muggus said:


> View attachment 38987
> 
> Belgian Chocolate Ale '09
> Really can't get over how much this taste like a red wine...a rich warm(ish) climate pinot noir, if I had to be specific.
> Thick palate, with a distinct Belgian creaminess that just screams out notes of red cherry, black plum skins, heavily toasted French oak, peppery spice and moist undergrowth. Starting to hit its stride a bit better now than 3 months ago, but I think the best from this beer is yet to come.



That sounds and looks great, what was your OG and FG Muggus, I have a Wooded Belgian Strong Golden Ale that is tasting really good and will age pretty well I think as well as a Belgian Strong Dark Ale although it seems a little sweet at the moment.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Duff

I was thinking the same Andrew. A great sounding beer and one to have a think about.

Cheers.


----------



## Muggus

AndrewQLD said:


> That sounds and looks great, what was your OG and FG Muggus, I have a Wooded Belgian Strong Golden Ale that is tasting really good and will age pretty well I think as well as a Belgian Strong Dark Ale although it seems a little sweet at the moment.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Hey Andrew,
The OG was 1.076 and FG 1.012, around 8.4%. 
Fair bit of the phenolic character in the beer I reckon was contributed by the yeast (WLP500), and fermenting at quite large, high temperature range...18-24 degrees. Not ideal, especially for "drink now" styles, but I've found it softens with bottle age.

Wooded Belgian Golden ale sounds like a fun idea. Only ever made darker wood-aged beers, which we were a bit hit and miss...hard to get the balance right.


----------



## roger mellie

Nelson Centennial CAP. Centennial definitely dominant but the grapeyness is definitely there. 3 weeks in primary - finished a little bit high (1.013) but first tastes are promising.

Stupid Spotty Dogs never far away when I am kegging.








RM


----------



## Peter Wadey

bconnery said:


> Rye ESB. Rye character has perhaps balanced out a little now, but I liked it when it was stronger as well...
> 
> Yes it's in a herb pot but the light was fading...
> 
> View attachment 38844



Good looking beer in a nice glass BC. Yet to add rye to an ESB.

Here's a Hefe.
Don't normally make them in winter , but made one to bolster category numbers in our local comp.

Peter


----------



## Bribie G

Ein Pils








4000 Galaxy
1000 Wey Vienna
30 Hallertau 90 min
30 Hallertau 20 min
30 Hallertau French Pressed, pressings into 90 mins and hop tea into fermenter.
s-189

Perfect beer to quaff while settling down to watch the History Channel, Hitler's rise to power etc :beerbang:


----------



## Duff

Muggus said:


> Fair bit of the phenolic character in the beer I reckon was contributed by the yeast (WLP500), and fermenting at quite large, high temperature range...18-24 degrees. Not ideal, especially for "drink now" styles, but I've found it softens with bottle age.



Vinnie at Russian River in the US told me once that to control WLP500 somewhat, start out fermenting at 15C for 4 - 5 days before letting it ramp up. Works quite well keeping in mind that the 500 he uses in the Damnation is a bit different.


----------



## Fourstar

BribieG said:


> Ein Pils
> ...
> Perfect beer to quaff while settling down to watch the History Channel, Hitler's rise to power etc :beerbang:



Sorry Bribie, i had to. :lol:


----------



## yardy

my first go at a stout


----------



## j1gsaw

My Citra Amber Ale creation. Very happy indeed.


----------



## winkle

My QLD case-swap dark regal saison.


Please excuse the PP photo, early days for this but I figured I'd better try it in case I had to quickly brew something else. and the verdict is pretty good - right now you get some rye and chocolate and sourness up front, dry mid-palate and a sweet/sour finish with an alcohol note. Choc/rye/alcohol nose. This should smooth out over the next few weeks. Best drunk at ambient, if its 8 C where you are (this is Brisbane isn't it WTF???).
Blame Anna Bligh.


----------



## Tony

yardy said:


> my first go at a stout



 really.

Damn...... my first AG was a stout.

I just cracked my Dortmunder and will get a pic up when i can

cheers


----------



## roger mellie

j1gsaw said:


> My Citra Amber Ale creation. Very happy indeed.



Nice Colour Jigsaw

What was your grainbill?

Cheers

RM


----------



## drsmurto

My light american amber ale.

Very happy with how this has turned out, I've been playing with ~3% beers for a while now, this version is 2.9%.

Heavy on the munich, mashed at 69-70C, hooped with galaxy/cascade and dry hopped with amarillo. Windsor at 18C for the ferment.


----------



## barls

just drinking airgeads skull splitter in one of my new paddys brewery glass. just what i need to cure the cold that im starting to come down with.




very smooth and drinkable. im really enjoying this


----------



## jyo

yardy said:


> View attachment 39032
> 
> 
> my first go at a stout



Damn, that looks good.


----------



## j1gsaw

roger mellie said:


> Nice Colour Jigsaw
> 
> What was your grainbill?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RM




It was a bit of a trial actually, a mix between ale,carared, wheat, and abbey malt. Turned out great.


----------



## j1gsaw

The evil 11% Belgian strong ale i bottled 5 weeks ago, i cracked one tonight.
Quite nice actually, carbonation is light which is how i wanted, and its rich, meaty, with mild alcohol warmth.
8 diffrent grainbills, plus sugars. Was also fed dark Bel candi sugar over 10 days. Started with trappist yeast, then finished with champagne yeast.


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> really.
> 
> Damn...... my first AG was a stout.
> 
> I just cracked my Dortmunder and will get a pic up when i can
> 
> cheers






jyo said:


> Damn, that looks good.




c'mon Tone, where's the dort ?

thanks jyo :chug: 

cheers

Dave


----------



## Shed101

Dunno if it's acceptable to post mere K&B beers, but it was the second beer I ever made, based completely on advice from the K&E section of this forum ... and I've been pretty pleased with it. More importantly Mrs Shed is well pleased with it  

Cooper's Real Ale kit
Dark Dry Malt 1kg
300g Choc malt
100g Roast Barley
200g Crystal
Safale S-05 yeast

OG 1042
FG 1012

Primed to ~2.1


----------



## bum

Shed101 said:


> Dunno if it's acceptable to post mere K&B beers


 
I'm sure everyone is happy to see a brewer stoked about his beer. Good work, Shed!


----------



## DU99

looks a good brew..


----------



## winkle

A historic Mild.


Presents like a Best Bitter with a high level of bitterness
Not bad overall, but I'm guessing that EKG in 1824 had a lower AA% B) .


----------



## Batz

DrSmurto said:


> My light american amber ale.
> 
> Very happy with how this has turned out, I've been playing with ~3% beers for a while now, this version is 2.9%.
> 
> Heavy on the munich, mashed at 69-70C, hooped with galaxy/cascade and dry hopped with amarillo. Windsor at 18C for the ferment.




Now that looks like a beer I would enjoy, fantastic colour Dr  

Batz


----------



## jyo

AIPA with Cascade, finished with Galaxy, and dry hopped with Galaxy. 3 weeks in the keg and drinking very nicely. Bit of chill haze, but who's complaining. Man I love Galaxy :icon_drool2:


----------



## barls

no pic but sampling my smoked belgian dark strong.
its like a liquid dark fruit cake in flavour.
could of gone more smoke though


----------



## Tony

yardy said:


> c'mon Tone, where's the dort ?
> 
> thanks jyo :chug:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave




Workin on it mate!. didnt get time to snap a shot although my brother, my wife and I enjoyed quite a few of them this arvo just hanging out in the garage while i sulked over my dead air horn compressor in the ute 

I drive to work in the dark and get home in the dark so will try and take a happy snap in the kitchen tomorrow night. 

Cheers


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> i sulked over my dead air horn compressor in the ute



a sad day indeed :lol: 


look fwd to the pic mate

cheers

Dave


----------



## Tony

On special request.............. it a tough job drinking this!

Maltiness from weyermann Pils and carahell with that light honey yumminess, and and ballancing hoppieness from hallertau and Saaz........ neither is dominent but both are prominent.

The 2042 Danish lager is a great yeast......... im very happy with the result and will be using it again for sure! Dry drinkable beer and really acentuates both malt and hops.

I also added a lot of mineral salts via water profiler in Promash......... the water was like milk and while most of it droips out, its left the beer with a great mouth feel compared to when i usually just use tap water.

THis is going to fast become one of my favorite styles!

cheers


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> On special request.............. it a tough job drinking this!
> 
> Maltiness from weyermann Pils and carahell with that light honey yumminess, and and ballancing hoppieness from hallertau and Saaz........ neither is dominent but both are prominent.
> 
> The 2042 Danish lager is a great yeast......... im very happy with the result and will be using it again for sure! Dry drinkable beer and really acentuates both malt and hops.
> 
> I also added a lot of mineral salts via water profiler in Promash......... the water was like milk and while most of it droips out, its left the beer with a great mouth feel compared to when i usually just use tap water.
> 
> THis is going to fast become one of my favorite styles!
> 
> cheers




nice, looks like the lace would hold all the way to the last drop :icon_cheers: 


on another note, just got that weird look from the wife that i get when she sees me looking at pics of beer  

cheers

Dave

is the recipe in the DB Tony ?


----------



## Tony

na mate but i will sort that now.

I only post recipes i deem worthy and this is good!

cheers


----------



## jyo

yardy said:


> on another note, just got that weird look from the wife that i get when she sees me looking at pics of beer




Oh, _that_ look. They make you feel like you're looking at porn!


----------



## yardy

jyo said:


> Oh, _that_ look. They make you feel like you're looking at porn!




thats the one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

Note the bottom of the glass is frozen! That beer is crystal clear at about 1 or 2 deg.

Will try and get a better pic in the sunlight on the weekend. I only see daylight at work these days.

cheers


----------



## jbirbeck

DrSmurto said:


> My light american amber ale.
> 
> Very happy with how this has turned out, I've been playing with ~3% beers for a while now, this version is 2.9%.
> 
> Heavy on the munich, mashed at 69-70C, hooped with galaxy/cascade and dry hopped with amarillo. Windsor at 18C for the ferment.


 
:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

I think I've found yet another beer to add to the list, great colour and love the idea of a low alc beer...Masses of Munich and I may hop it with Columbus Simcoe and Amarillo instead of hooping it with galaxy/cascade


----------



## Bribie G

Tony said:


> On special request.............. it a tough job drinking this!
> 
> Maltiness from weyermann Pils and carahell with that light honey yumminess, and and ballancing hoppieness from hallertau and Saaz........ neither is dominent but both are prominent.
> 
> The 2042 Danish lager is a great yeast......... im very happy with the result and will be using it again for sure! Dry drinkable beer and really acentuates both malt and hops.
> 
> I also added a lot of mineral salts via water profiler in Promash......... the water was like milk and while most of it droips out, its left the beer with a great mouth feel compared to when i usually just use tap water.
> 
> THis is going to fast become one of my favorite styles!
> 
> cheers



Now that looks like something I would love to brew....... I'm getting to grips with Geman Pils, N/B, Hallertau and Tettnang, and put a fair amount of gypsum and epsom salts in as hinted in BJCP, next stop Dortmund here I come - and I got some Saaz yesterday as well _Jawohl_ B)


----------



## Peter Wadey

Todays offering............chilled wort from the kettle!

Just finished mashing a batch of American Pale Ale (hopped with Columbus, Centennial & Simcoe) and drinking the dregs from the kettle.

Happy brewing everyone,
Peter


----------



## Tony

Peter Wadey said:


> drinking the dregs from the kettle.



:huh: But.................. :blink: there is no alcahol 

Just to add to this.......... here is my Bitter as it runs to the fermenter.

Tastes good too


----------



## Peter Wadey

Tony said:


> :huh: But.................. :blink: there is no alcahol



Have been drinking so much Weizen mit Hefe lately, I don't think that'll be a problem


----------



## Tony

well the APA will be a welcome change mate 

I updated my post above with a pic of my bitter on its way to the fermenter

YUM YUM


----------



## bum

Peter Wadey said:


> Todays offering............chilled wort from the kettle!
> 
> Just finished mashing a batch of American Pale Ale (hopped with Columbus, Centennial & Simcoe) and drinking the dregs from the kettle.
> 
> Happy brewing everyone,
> Peter
> 
> View attachment 39304


 

That looks and sounds really good. Keep us posted on the finished product.


----------



## drsmurto

Latest variation of my Landlord

97% MO, 3% carabohemian.


----------



## Tony

how do you find the carabohemian in a bitter Dr?

I have used Kg's of the stuff now in german type beers and have planned to make a bitter using it as you did.

Interested in knowing the effect i made compared to crystal malts ect


----------



## drsmurto

Tony said:


> how do you find the carabohemian in a bitter Dr?
> 
> I have used Kg's of the stuff now in german type beers and have planned to make a bitter using it as you did.
> 
> Interested in knowing the effect i made compared to crystal malts ect



I've used it in this bitter and a couple of golden ales/APAs.

I was tempted to use it after reading some of your posts on it comparing it to caraaroma which i love.

In the golden ale and APAs its very nice.

In the Landlord the caramel/toffee character seems subtle and perhaps a little more rounded(?) than when i use british crystals. Which when i think about it makes it seem dry but malty and very landlord like so I'm pretty happy with it. I did drop the IBUs down to 30 though so that is also helping to accentuate the malt a bit more.


----------



## Tony

yeah a dry maltiness and greater depth of flavour is what i get from it too.

I have planned my Oktoberfest for next weekend with 2.5% to give me about 16EBC.


----------



## Fourstar

hmmm. Looking at the specs carabohemian is somewhere in the 80L crystal range. The same range as JW Dark Crystal from memory. Deep burnt caramel flavours and starting to push fruit notes by the sound of things.

perfect for an Oktoberfest by the sound of things! :beerbang:


----------



## booyablack

I tried one of these the other day DrSmurto. Is this the Landlord that you speak so highly of?

(Whether it is or it isn't it was a pretty good drop either way.


----------



## booyablack

I also tried this one last night. Never heard of it before but I just couldn't walk past it once I saw it in the bottle shop. I've got to say, it was pretty darn good! You can definitely taste the banana in there but in a good way.


----------



## RdeVjun

DrSmurto said:


> In the Landlord the caramel/toffee character seems subtle and perhaps a little more rounded(?) than when i use british crystals. Which when i think about it makes it seem dry but malty and very landlord like so I'm pretty happy with it. I did drop the IBUs down to 30 though so that is also helping to accentuate the malt a bit more.


Very interesting DrS, ta very muchly!
FWIW, I've started a few with carabelge of late, initially split it 50/50 with caraaroma (4% specs, so 2% of each), seems very nice indeed and quite malty. I flipped a coin between carabelge and carabohemian, while I also got some abbey to try, the new Wey spec malts sound so promising but I can only try the new stuff one at a time, sounds like carabohemian might go back on the list sooner than I'd thought!
30IBUs is what I aim for in my DSL- inspired variant, which is from your original schedule, 20 bittering, 10 flavour and a good whack of Styrian or similar at FO. I boil for 90 or 120 though, lends a good clarity, might give the caramel a tiny nudge too.
I've said it before, but it is worth repeating here, thanks so much for all the guidance and inspiration I've found from your original Landlord recipe, after 30- odd batches I can safely say that it is one you can be quite proud of! :icon_cheers: 

BTW, booyablack, that's indeed the one! :icon_drool2: The cask stuff is better apparently but never available here in Aus, only in bottles...


----------



## Shed101

RdeVjun said:


> The cask stuff is better apparently but never available here in Aus, only in bottles...



I can vouch for that, having had a few locals in England that served it :icon_drool2: 

In fact it was so good, that when I drank with the MDs of two other family brewers and the Sales Director of another, and it came to my round I sheepishly suggested switching to Landlord from their own brews ...
"Thought you'd never ask" was their reply! :beer: 
8 pints on a Friday and Saturday night means the novely can wear a little thin, though. The nice thing about paying over the odds for a bottle is that you savour it


----------



## drsmurto

booyablack said:


> I tried one of these the other day DrSmurto. Is this the Landlord that you speak so highly of?
> 
> (Whether it is or it isn't it was a pretty good drop either way.
> 
> View attachment 39330



Thats the one! Lived on the stuff on tap in the UK and whilst the bottles here can be a bit iffy a good one still puts a smile on my dial.



RdeVjun said:


> Very interesting DrS, ta very muchly!
> FWIW, I've started a few with carabelge of late, initially split it 50/50 with caraaroma (4% specs, so 2% of each), seems very nice indeed and quite malty. I flipped a coin between carabelge and carabohemian, while I also got some abbey to try, the new Wey spec malts sound so promising but I can only try the new stuff one at a time, sounds like carabohemian might go back on the list sooner than I'd thought!
> 30IBUs is what I aim for in my DSL- inspired variant, which is from your original schedule, 20 bittering, 10 flavour and a good whack of Styrian or similar at FO. I boil for 90 or 120 though, lends a good clarity, might give the caramel a tiny nudge too.
> I've said it before, but it is worth repeating here, thanks so much for all the guidance and inspiration I've found from your original Landlord recipe, after 30- odd batches I can safely say that it is one you can be quite proud of! :icon_cheers:
> 
> BTW, booyablack, that's indeed the one! :icon_drool2: The cask stuff is better apparently but never available here in Aus, only in bottles...



Glad to hear you are having fun with the recipe.


----------



## Bribie G

Another brilliant crystal to use in UK bitters, as I accidentally found out, is Wheat Caramel Malt. Lovely caramels but dryer than Bairds crystals and great lacing and head retention a-la-wheat.


----------



## mccuaigm

Bought a 6 pack of Monteith's Hearty Black this arv. Not that impressed with it though, seems to lack a bit of the flavour I'd expect.


----------



## Tony

goldy said:


> Bought a 6 pack of Monteith's Hearty Black this arv. Not that impressed with it though, seems to lack a bit of the flavour I'd expect.



wrong thread mate


----------



## mccuaigm

ooops, sorry guys


----------



## Batz

A nice easy drinking Schwarzbier on a drizzly and cloudy day in paradise.






Batz


----------



## manticle

While the beer looks beautiful batz, I'm more impressed with the view from your varandah.

Lucky bastard.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> A nice easy drinking Schwarzbier on a drizzly and cloudy day in paradise.
> 
> View attachment 39657
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



Nice, same batch as you brought down here on caseswap? It was one of the beers of the nite from what little I recall.


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> A nice easy drinking Schwarzbier on a drizzly and cloudy day in paradise.
> 
> View attachment 39657
> 
> 
> 
> Batz






winkle said:


> Nice, same batch as you brought down here on caseswap? It was one of the beers of the nite from what little I recall.



Bloody nice beer and I was quite happy helping that keg on its way to emptiness :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Nice, same batch as you brought down here on caseswap? It was one of the beers of the nite from what little I recall.




Yes I took a party off the keg, just put the other half on tap, and giving it a couple tonight as well :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> A nice easy drinking Schwarzbier on a drizzly and cloudy day in paradise.
> 
> 
> Batz




both the beer and the view look bloody beautiful :icon_cheers: 

cheers

Dave



Stanwell ?


----------



## Batz

yardy said:


> both the beer and the view look bloody beautiful :icon_cheers:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Stanwell ?




Tarong.

Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> Tarong.
> 
> Batz




Cold.

Dave


----------



## barls

ok a couple from a couple of days ago now.
first airgeads rose mead









it has a lovely honey note in the back ground and the raspberries were over powering 

secondly a bier schnapps that i picked up while in germany last year.




it was defiantly alcoholic but was smooth and you could taste the bier base


----------



## petesbrew

My Dusseldorf Altbier


----------



## petesbrew

My Bohemian Pilsner - only a few bottles left, and waiting for the next comp


----------



## drsmurto

petesbrew said:


> My Dusseldorf Altbier
> View attachment 39706



Love the colour of that Pete, altbiers are drinking well at this time of the year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew

DrSmurto said:


> Love the colour of that Pete, altbiers are drinking well at this time of the year. :icon_cheers:


Cheers Smurto, Yeah the colour is just right, and the clarity I'm amazed at. But I'm waiting for hte next comp so I can get some feedback on it. - I think it could taste a lot better.


----------



## drsmurto

Bo Pils 

This was the moment i realised that filtering IS worth the effort.

I've brewed pilsners before and after extended lagering, gelatine, polyclar they are amazingly clear.

This was a whole new level of amazing, it sparkled. It's not clear, it's bright.

And for the record, that gorgeous head on the beer is courtesy of 100% pils malt. No chook food carapils in my beers. h34r:


----------



## yardy

DrSmurto said:


> Bo Pils
> 
> This was the moment i realised that filtering IS worth the effort.
> 
> I've brewed pilsners before and after extended lagering, gelatine, polyclar they are amazingly clear.
> 
> This was a whole new level of amazing, it sparkled. It's not clear, it's bright.
> 
> And for the record, that gorgeous head on the beer is courtesy of 100% pils malt. No chook food carapils in my beers. h34r:




very nice mate B)


----------



## yardy

forgot the koppafloc and gelatine, still a nice beer though


----------



## warra48

Never mind the clarity, just look at that head, and the flavour...to die for...
Great looking beer, as always, yardie


----------



## Bribie G

Yardy, I kegged off an English Best Bitter straight out of primary after a fairly long fermentation around 2 weeks, and then (UK pub cellar style) added Isinglass to the keg then put into kegerator. After a week I tapped it and it was quite clear. I drew off a couple of bottles and entered one in the BABBs comp at the weekend. This afternoon I thought "wonder how the BB is tasting now". I nearly always get a keg and 4 tallies out of each brew and put the tallies away as an archive.

So I chilled a tallie and it poured looking just like your picture. I wondered WTF was happening then it occured to me that the tallies in question were pre-keg, not drawn from the keg, and therefore were not fined with IG. That's proved to my satisfaction that Isinglass will clear chill haze proteins as well as yeast.  

Pity the stuff smells like a Chinese woman's bike saddle B)



don't ask.


----------



## Shed101

BribieG said:


> Pity the stuff smells like a Chinese woman's bike saddle B)
> 
> don't ask.



I wonder how the judges will express that  ... could be a good name for the beer, though.


----------



## under

If you like dark lagers that are malty and bitter. Yummm.







Recipe: 13 - California Common
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 24.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 75.00 % 
0.50 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 8.93 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 8.93 % 
0.30 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 5.36 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (15 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg

Loving the Wyeast 2112 atm. Truly a great yeast for Cal. Common's, Cream Ales and Rice Lagers.


----------



## glennheinzel

Saison which was bottled in December. Nice maltiness. Still some lemony aroma from the Southern Cross hops. Flavour is a nice mix of hops and malt. Hints of tartness from the yeast.


----------



## jyo

APA. Centennial and Amarillo. Loving this Proculture 10 Sierra yeast. Such a clean profile.


----------



## Screwtop

jyo said:


> View attachment 39801
> 
> 
> APA. Centennial and Amarillo. Loving this Proculture 10 Sierra yeast. Such a clean profile.




Nice John, yet to try Proculture! Centennial Bittering, Amarillo Late???????

Screwy


----------



## jyo

Screwtop said:


> Nice John, yet to try Proculture! Centennial Bittering, Amarillo Late???????
> 
> Screwy



Spot on, mate. Centennial bittering, then a big handful of Amarillo at flameout. This is a nice one. I will definitely go the Proculture again. :icon_cheers: 
Wheat has been the missing link in my Pale Ales, I think 
Cheers, John.


----------



## porky4776

My quaffer bitter with a hint of Simcoe





My ruby porter


----------



## reviled

jyo said:


> Spot on, mate. Centennial bittering, then a big handful of Amarillo at flameout. This is a nice one. I will definitely go the Proculture again. :icon_cheers:
> Wheat has been the missing link in my Pale Ales, I think
> Cheers, John.



Whats this proculture you speak of? Is it a wyeast special release?


----------



## Wisey

http://www.proculture.com.au/Index_files/Page439.htm


----------



## Goofinder

A while ago I brewed an Old Ale shortly after we found out we were having twins. Today the girls turned 1, so I cracked open another bottle to celebrate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo

Wisey said:


> http://www.proculture.com.au/Index_files/Page439.htm



That's the one. I pick mine up from Nev at Gryphon in Perth, but I don't think he can post them anymore... I want to try some others now.


----------



## drsmurto

Goofinder said:


> View attachment 39905
> 
> A while ago I brewed an Old Ale shortly after we found out we were having twins. Today the girls turned 1, so I cracked open another bottle to celebrate. :icon_cheers:



Love a good Old Ale and what do you know, we are up to old ale/BW for the next BJCP study group :beerbang: 

How does it stack up to your expectations and the guidelines?


----------



## Goofinder

DrSmurto said:


> Love a good Old Ale and what do you know, we are up to old ale/BW for the next BJCP study group :beerbang:
> 
> How does it stack up to your expectations and the guidelines?


Somehow it fermented out to 1.007 so it doesn't have the full body I was hoping for. The treacle is a little stronger than I was hoping for which is probably related. I'll have a bottle at the next BJCP session for tasting.


----------



## winkle

One of the last ESBs in the keg.


Might have a few more before a day sleep beckons.


----------



## reviled

winkle said:


> One of the last ESBs in the keg.
> View attachment 39932
> 
> Might have a few more before a day sleep beckons.



Looks delicious mate, 30 mins to beer o clock for me :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle

reviled said:


> Looks delicious mate, 30 mins to beer o clock for me :icon_drool2:



It was mate :icon_cheers: 

Next in the pissheads afternoons progress is the current Rootin' Saison on tap.


Bit of a tastebud shock after the ESB but re-education-thru-drinking continues.


----------



## Fourstar

a photo of my ryebox honey ale will be hitting the forums shortly! Man, i need to get out of the office!


----------



## Fourstar

Fourstar said:


> a photo of my ryebox honey ale will be hitting the forums shortly! Man, i need to get out of the office!



As promised! exactly what i needed right about now! Let the weekend begin! :beerbang:


----------



## Shed101

Fourstar said:


> Let the weekend begin! :beerbang:



OK - thanks  

buuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!


----------



## Tony

DrSmurto said:


> Bo Pils
> 
> This was the moment i realised that filtering IS worth the effort.
> 
> I've brewed pilsners before and after extended lagering, gelatine, polyclar they are amazingly clear.
> 
> This was a whole new level of amazing, it sparkled. It's not clear, it's bright.



AMEN!

I love Bo Pils and have some floor malted Bo Pils...... got to order some saaz  

great looking beer mate!


----------



## Fourstar

Shed101 said:


> OK - thanks
> 
> buuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!



you're telling me! - hic! 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Peter Wadey

DrSmurto said:


> Bo Pils
> ...
> View attachment 39725



Wow, that's a lovely shot Dr S.
Love the bright beer framed by shiny metal.

All I have to offer is today's fresh wort.





Rgds,
Peter
(Catching up on some reading)


----------



## under

Slight variation of a cream ale. Yum.


----------



## bconnery

White Chocolate Spiced Bock
The spices are an approximation of what goes into speculaas biscuits, or windmill biscuits...

The white chocolate character disappeared in the boil, except perhaps a slight butter/vanilla note. 
The spices are blending now. I think this beer will be perfect in a few months. 

The head dies fast though. It was nice when I poured the beer but ordinary by the time I'd found a half decent photo...


----------



## Shed101

bconnery said:


> The spices are an approximation of what goes into speculaas biscuits, or windmill biscuits...
> 
> The spices are blending now. I think this beer will be perfect in a few months.



Yum, that sounds nice!

... give us a call in a few months :icon_cheers:


----------



## balconybrewer

ESB and Wit


----------



## winkle

A while ago I brewed a historic mild off an 1824 recipe and it weren't that great after a few weeks. Give it a couple of months and volia...


something pretty close to a smoked brown porter (which the recipe pretty much is) quite tasty really, might have a few pints tonight since no work tomorrow.

Edit: really good with blue cream cheese and crackers :icon_cheers: (but what isn't)


----------



## AndrewQLD

Coopers Sparkling Ale Clone, perhaps a bit too "sparkling", but tastes great.




Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev

Not the best pic, but my light lager 3.8%





And it doesn't make the pic behind look skinny :huh: 

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD

QldKev said:


> Not the best pic, but my light lager 3.8%
> 
> View attachment 40085
> 
> 
> 
> And it doesn't make the pic behind look skinny :huh:
> 
> QldKev



Nice and Pale Kev. Hows it taste?

Andrew


----------



## QldKev

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice and Pale Kev. Hows it taste?
> 
> Andrew



I kept the hops right down, so very wheaty even at just 0.3kg Wheat with just BB Galaxy to make up the remainder of the grain bill. 15g Hallertau @ 60mins for the only hops. Next time I will try a bit less wheat, and bit more hops. Maybe I should think about playing with rice again for these light lagers. Also I used S-189 which I think worked out very well. That's with no gelatine or filtering. 

Not as nice looking at that beer sitting on your bar.

What would be good to help head retention?

QldKev


----------



## QldKev

Here is a pic of my recent batch of Yardy's Black beer (Schwarzbier) for comparison. Brewed on the same yeast. 




QldKev


----------



## Bribie G

QldKev said:


> I kept the hops right down, so very wheaty even at just 0.3kg Wheat with just BB Galaxy to make up the remainder of the grain bill. 15g Hallertau @ 60mins for the only hops. Next time I will try a bit less wheat, and bit more hops. Maybe I should think about playing with rice again for these light lagers. Also I used S-189 which I think worked out very well. That's with no gelatine or filtering.
> 
> Not as nice looking at that beer sitting on your bar.
> 
> What would be good to help *head retention?*
> 
> QldKev



Looks sensational, Kev, I would suggest Carapils - I even put it in stouts. In a delicately flavoured beer it could possible give a slight 'bready' taste - maybe. 

MY REDDEST YET

Irish Red, will be putting this in the State comp if I'm spared






I normally use 200 Carared and 300 Caraaroma but also snuck in some Roast Barley on this occasion coz them nice BJCP guys said I had to


----------



## yardy

QldKev said:


> Here is a pic of my recent batch of Yardy's Black beer (Schwarzbier) for comparison. Brewed on the same yeast.
> 
> QldKev



nice one Kev, from the recipe DB ?

i played around a bit with that recipe and some rye, nice beer but not as good as the original B) 

cheers

Dave

nice looking beer btw Andrew


----------



## QldKev

yardy said:


> nice one Kev, from the recipe DB ?
> 
> i played around a bit with that recipe and some rye, nice beer but not as good as the original B)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> nice looking beer btw Andrew



Yep, that's the one, I'm pretty impressed with it. I improvised on the recipe as I didn't have roasted barley. Making plans to try a mid strength of it. 

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD

QldKev said:


> I kept the hops right down, so very wheaty even at just 0.3kg Wheat with just BB Galaxy to make up the remainder of the grain bill. 15g Hallertau @ 60mins for the only hops. Next time I will try a bit less wheat, and bit more hops. Maybe I should think about playing with rice again for these light lagers. Also I used S-189 which I think worked out very well. That's with no gelatine or filtering.
> 
> Not as nice looking at that beer sitting on your bar.
> 
> What would be good to help head retention?
> 
> QldKev



I'd start by dropping the wheat (to clean up the taste), add some rice (I always seem to get a bit more body with rice) and do a 55 protein rest. I wouldn't go too much above 16 IBU in a beer as lite as this or you will end up with bitterness that is too overpowering.
Last of all save some for me to taste.

Andrew


----------



## yardy

Irish Red 2, after being away for work all week and drinking crap beer it's bloody nice to come home to a pint of ale  






cheers


----------



## warra48

yardy said:


> Irish Red 2, after being away for work all week and drinking crap beer it's bloody nice to come home to a pint of ale
> cheers



Top looking ale, as usual Yardie. :super: :wub:


----------



## Screwtop

yardy said:


> Irish Red 2, after being away for work all week and drinking crap beer it's bloody nice to come home to a pint of ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



Love that colour in an Ale Yardy

Screwy


----------



## yardy

warra48 said:


> Top looking ale, as usual Yardie. :super: :wub:






Screwtop said:


> Love that colour in an Ale Yardy
> 
> Screwy



thanks fellas, it's a recipe i tweaked a bit and i really nailed it imo, nice beer.

cheers


----------



## QldKev

yardy said:


> Irish Red 2, after being away for work all week and drinking crap beer it's bloody nice to come home to a pint of ale
> 
> cheers




Looks like a nice drop. Only one problem, I had to look at it on a night where I'm not having a beer  

QldKev


----------



## drsmurto

3 shades of oatmeal stout

Not the greatest picture in the world but its black and creamy :icon_drunk:


----------



## Scruffy

Following on the great tradition of naff photos...




I made another 9%. Lovin' my new toys...


----------



## therook

Kolsch.

Not the best picture due to where the sun was and i was to lazy to change location. It isn't cloudy at all

Nice drop this one






Rook


----------



## AndrewQLD

Very nice Rook, care to share the recipe?

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G

Scruffy said:


> Following on the great tradition of naff photos...
> 
> View attachment 40201
> 
> 
> I made another 9%. Lovin' my new toys...



Well thanks for putting that in the case swap you tight arsed Pom.


----------



## therook

AndrewQLD said:


> Very nice Rook, care to share the recipe?
> 
> Andrew




Pretty basic Andrew

90% Pilsner
10% Wheat

Tettnanger 60 min 3.2AA
Tettnanger 15 min 3.2AA

IBU = 23 - 24

WLP 029 at 17 - 18c

mashed at 64c

Lager for a month

Duff gave me a helping hand with the recipe

Rook


----------



## Scruffy

BribieG said:


> Well thanks for putting that in the case swap you tight arsed Pom.



Next time, and I'll bring a keg...


(Scruffy's got kegs!)


----------



## matho

here is the oktoberfest that i brewed from tony's recipe
very nice and way to drinkable  




the pic doesnt do it justice

anyway thanks tony :beerbang: 

cheer's matho


----------



## Tony

no problems mate.... happy to help out.

Mine is in the keg and will be ready to pour tomorrow night.......... oooooooo im all excited


----------



## rude

jeez boys some brewing to aspire to both nice looking beers

Did you lads use a filter at all on those beers


----------



## AndrewQLD

Here's the latest Weizen, brewed on the brew day we had with ekul.


----------



## winkle

AndrewQLD said:


> Here's the latest Weizen, brewed on the brew day we had with ekul.
> 
> View attachment 40249



Looks the goods, Andrew :icon_cheers: 
Hmmm, I've got "probably a litre or two left" in a fridge keg of 6% Hefe-weizen that I need empty, its raining and I've got the day off. What could possibly go wrong  .


----------



## Tony

Cracked my Oktoberfest when i got home from work today.

here is the first glass........... the pic doesnt do it justice....... i will take a better one over the weekend..... its very clear and tasting great.

Might have a few and then leave it improve for a couple weeks on gas.

Ahhhhhhhh life is good!


----------



## bradsbrew

After 8 days being crook its good to be able to knock down a couple.

ESB.....crap picture.....beautiful beer. Let down by the dustiness of S04, but the other half of the batch is currently going nuts on some thames valley1 which should bring back some fruityness.

Chhers


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> After 8 days being crook its good to be able to knock down a couple.
> 
> ESB.....crap picture.....beautiful beer. Let down by the dustiness of S04, but the other half of the batch is currently going nuts on some thames valley1 which should bring back some fruityness.
> 
> Chhers



Noice, but you should have used nottingham.


I'll get me coat...


----------



## Tony

bradsbrew said:


> Let down by the dustiness of S04



Mmmmm the bitter i have on tap was SO4 and althought its a tops beer....... i wish i had of got one of the liquid pommy strains i have in stock up and running. Its a good fallback yeast but there are better.

On another note....... here is a better pic of my Oktoberfest. A bit early for it but the keg was empty, it was ready and its a perfect Spring Lager!

Hella-Bock yeast really brought out the maltiness as it should and left the beer dry and drinkable in the finnish. Sweet bready, slightly fruity maltiness from the vienna, munich 2 and carabohemian malts with that classic wey pils toastiness shining through as well. Hopped it up a bit higher than normal at 28 IBU but i struggle with sweet malty beers....... i fatigue easy on them. So i used lots of Saphire for its megga low cohumulone levels and finnished it off with a bit of hallertau. I love a lager bittered with loads of low alpha noble hops....... exquisit character in the glass!

Im in love with this beer...... very happy


----------



## Peter Wadey

Here's one for Bum, who wanted a followup on the APA wort pic last time.



Hey Tony,
I really liked the look of the Festival Beer in the schooner.

@Yardy
The Irish Red looked delicious.

Happy brewing,
Peter


----------



## under

True Blood - WLP830 mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NickB

Spending a hard day completely cleaning the house, and hunting the little bastard mouse that's been eating my food!

Must be time for a pint of Lite Rice Lager





Going down a treat, especially with TripleJ pumping on the stereo, and a beautiful, sunny day outside (pity about the wind!)

Cheers!


----------



## AndrewQLD

NickB said:


> Spending a hard day completely cleaning the house, and hunting the little bastard mouse that's been eating my food!
> 
> Must be time for a pint of Lite Rice Lager
> 
> View attachment 40439
> 
> 
> Going down a treat, especially with TripleJ pumping on the stereo, and a beautiful, sunny day outside (pity about the wind!)
> 
> Cheers!



Nice Nick, what I wouldn't give for one right now.

Andrew


----------



## bum

Thanks, Peter. Looking good. That's the columbus, centennial and simcoe, right? How's she drinking?


----------



## NickB

Thanks Andrew, cracker of a recipe. 

Subbed Saaz in this batch as I had no Hersbrucker left. Tasting bloody beautiful atm, although I have a feeling this may be the last pint left in the keg  Only one way to find out, I suppose! 

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Spending a hard day completely cleaning the house, and hunting the little bastard mouse that's been eating my food!
> 
> Must be time for a pint of Lite Rice Lager
> 
> View attachment 40439
> 
> 
> Going down a treat, especially with TripleJ pumping on the stereo, and a beautiful, sunny day outside (pity about the wind!)
> 
> Cheers!



Nick, 

If it's from the same recipe as the one tasted at your last brewday then it's an excellent beer. :icon_drool2: 
As for the mouse, a kilo of rat bait scattered on top of an opened grain sack should do the trick but please don't enter any swaps for at least 12 months. :lol: 

TP

PS --- See from your last post the hops in this one differ but it should still be a cracker. :icon_cheers:


----------



## JestersDarts

NickB said:


> Going down a treat, especially with TripleJ pumping on the stereo, and a beautiful, sunny day outside (pity about the wind!)
> 
> Cheers!



FRIDAY DJ SETTTTT!!


----------



## NickB

Hahaha, JD

Yep, Star Wars Theme into Art vs Science. Pure Gold 


Cheers!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Not too windy down here, but still some hours of work left to do before I can crack open the fermentor and force keg the Wit. 

BTW Nick, Talon is the bait to get according to Perry, makes the ba$tards thirsty and they fcuk off out of the house to find something to drink.


----------



## TidalPete

It's bad manners to ignore your elders Nick. :angry:  
Besides, it's all in the spirit of fun so lighten up a little.  

TP


----------



## NickB

Thanks Pete, but you've spoilt my little surprise for the QABC tasters.... h34r:


----------



## jyo

Blonde Ale. I know it's not to style, but I chucked a whack of rice in...loving it. My Japanese maple has joined the Cascade for Spring too.


----------



## Bribie G

Rice is stepping up to the plate as The Grain That God Brews With :icon_drunk: 

<diatribe>

Lets give credit where credit is due - the driving force behind microbreweries and craft beer definitely came from the USA. Even in the UK with the rise of CAMRA, commercial micros are a 90s and 2000 thing but the Yanks are a decade ahead at least. And in Australia we are sort of riding on the Yanks' coat tails. But what were they reacting against in the first place? The likes of Bud and Coors with 60% rice or maize, so "all malt" was the mantra. Despite the fact that the high use of adjuncts in American brewing for the last 100 years was a "given" with six row malt, to produce clear light lagers. It's just that the commercials, following Prohibition, went OTT in the search for profits and rationalisation, as most of their competition had fallen by the wayside during the Prohibition years.

Now that things have settled down somewhat and everyone has had a cold shower it's great to see craft brewing expanding _back_ into grains that would have been anathema to the original all malt and nothing else craft movement of the 70s and 80s. Rye, maize, rice, wheat, etc. are being re-explored - not as a cheap filler (even from woolies my Polenta is twice what I can get base malt for from Rosscoe) but as an interesting foray into valid styles. 

Love my ricez :icon_cheers: 

</diatribe>


----------



## jyo

Bribie, I'm just loving it. After trying your fake rice lager recipe, I am on the rice bandwagon. The mouthfeel is fantatsic. And polenta _is_ next on my list...
Cheers mate, John.


----------



## Fourstar

jyo said:


> Bribie, I'm just loving it. After trying your fake rice lager recipe, I am on the rice bandwagon. The mouthfeel is fantatsic. And polenta _is_ next on my list...
> Cheers mate, John.




Speaking polenta, The Cream ale im drinking at the moment is divine! :icon_drool2: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=661666

just went a 50:50 pint of a bottle of FES i found and cream ale. nom nom nom nom!


----------



## winkle

Just finished brewing a ESB and the Minister-for-saying-no said "no" to going to the Platform bar  .
I'll show her - a few 8.5% Galactic Imperiums should do the trick.


Hmmm, sticky malty resinous passionfruit alcobomb :drinks: .


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> the Minister-for-saying-no said "no" to going to the Platform bar  .



My minister of no fun also said no  .


----------



## Fourstar

winkle said:


> Just finished brewing a ESB and the Minister-for-saying-no said "no" to going to the Platform bar.





bradsbrew said:


> My minister of no fun also said no  .



Sounds like you both need a change in government! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> Just finished brewing a ESB and the Minister-for-saying-no said "no" to going to the Platform bar  .



Yeah ... so did mine.

So this trick of yours, do you feed the Minister with Galactic Imperiums (which sounds superb BTW) and then sneak out ... or are they just substitutes for Platform action?


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> Yeah ... so did mine.
> 
> So this trick of yours, do you feed the Minister with Galactic Imperiums (which sounds superb BTW) and then sneak out ... or are they just substitutes for Platform action?



A few glasses = carefactor zero, and loud music commences.
I'll get there next week anyway.


----------



## winkle

Moving away from the dangerous ABV beer and on to a saison stout.


Too strong for a dry stout, too thin for a oatmeal stout, not big enough to be a RIS, so I guess its a strong stout but quite dry and dangerously drinkable.
Going down a treat with a sharp vintage cheese and homemade pickled onions :icon_drool2: .


----------



## outbreak

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale Clone recipe. My first brew that someone said "wow this is great" and went back for more. Coincidently it was my first brew that I used temp control, cold conditioning, good yeast and unhopped extract.


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> Moving away from the dangerous ABV beer and on to a saison stout.
> View attachment 40550
> 
> Too strong for a dry stout, too thin for a oatmeal stout, not big enough to be a RIS, so I guess its a strong stout but quite dry and dangerously drinkable.
> Going down a treat with a sharp vintage cheese and homemade pickled onions :icon_drool2: .



Looks very tasty Perry!

Was umming and arrring as to wether I'd pop in and say hello on the way past this afternoon. The traffic decided that was a bad idea....  In hindsight, probably a good thing - we all know what happens when I pop in to your place for 'just a minute'....ahem.....

Holding off on my first beer of the evening until I go and pick SWMBO up from her dinner with the girls.... 

Cheers!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Looks very tasty Perry!
> 
> Was umming and arrring as to wether I'd pop in and say hello on the way past this afternoon. The traffic decided that was a bad idea....  In hindsight, probably a good thing - we all know what happens when I pop in to your place for 'just a minute'....ahem.....
> 
> Holding off on my first beer of the evening until I go and pick SWMBO up from her dinner with the girls....
> 
> Cheers!



A couple of Galaxy IIPAs and you'd be driving like Sterling Moss :icon_cheers: 
Damm, I should have entered this stout in QABC :angry: 
After a few weeks its hit the sweet spot.


----------



## Bribie G

Never mind what's in the glass. 
What's in the forty?






Midnight Train high gravity American Malt Liquor


Rooms to let 50 cents
No phone no pool no pets..........

..... third boxcar *Midnight Train*
destination Bangor, Maine

Jeez it actually tastes very drinkable - smooth as a baby's bum, but it's hammered me after just half of a forty so far in 10 minutes. I should point out as well that this stuff is illegal in several states of the USA :blink:


----------



## reviled

BribieG said:


> Never mind what's in the glass.
> What's in the forty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Train high gravity American Malt Liquor
> 
> 
> Rooms to let 50 cents
> No phone no pool no pets..........
> 
> ..... third boxcar *Midnight Train*
> destination Bangor, Maine
> 
> Jeez it actually tastes very drinkable - smooth as a baby's bum, but it's hammered me after just half of a forty so far in 10 minutes. I should point out as well that this stuff is illegal in several states of the USA :blink:





:lol: haha gold! Cant believe you actually thing it tastes drinkable tho, I tried some malt liquor in the states and couldnt bear it!


----------



## Bribie G

reviled said:


> :lol: haha gold! Cant believe you actually thing it tastes drinkable tho, I tried some malt liquor in the states and couldnt bear it!



I guess I put in way too much real malt and overhopped it to buggery (20g Chinook 60 mins   )
Hey maybe I've invented a new style: Premium Gold American Malt Liquor. I wonder if Bud would be interested?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> I guess I put in way too much real malt and overhopped it to buggery (20g Chinook 60 mins   )
> Hey maybe I've invented a new style: Premium Gold American Malt Liquor. I wonder if Bud would be interested?
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Scruffy has a lot to answer for  .


----------



## outbreak

BribieG said:


> Never mind what's in the glass.
> What's in the forty?
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Train high gravity American Malt Liquor
> 
> 
> Rooms to let 50 cents
> No phone no pool no pets..........
> 
> ..... third boxcar *Midnight Train*
> destination Bangor, Maine
> 
> Jeez it actually tastes very drinkable - smooth as a baby's bum, but it's hammered me after just half of a forty so far in 10 minutes. I should point out as well that this stuff is illegal in several states of the USA :blink:




Did you pour one to the kerb?


----------



## Shed101

outbreak said:


> Did you pour one to the kerb?



For his homie(brewer)s


----------



## bradsbrew

Kegged this one on Tuesday night. Used the Brad'O'Filter71 for about 6 pints and its now pouring quite nice. May bring a bottle to the next Babbs but I doubt it will last. Malty 

Best Bitter


----------



## Crunched

I've tried all of his single hop IPA beers, but this was new to me: Mikkeller Yeast Series - this one a US Ale yeast example. 

Quite cloudy, very hoppy - big nose, very bitter, very very tasty! My guess, cascade and some other type of hop.


----------



## Crunched

More Mikkeller, this time the Mikkeller 10. All of the 10 hop varieties that he was using in his single hop IPAs, rolled into one IPA. Quite tasty, but not as complex as I figured it would be with the 10 hops. Nice beer.


----------



## WSC

Crunched said:


> More Mikkeller, this time the Mikkeller 10. All of the 10 hop varieties that he was using in his single hop IPAs, rolled into one IPA. Quite tasty, but not as complex as I figured it would be with the 10 hops. Nice beer.



Are you getting these from a bottle shop in Brissy?


----------



## geoff_tewierik

My White Chocolate Wit Bier.






Carbonation is still light on, it's only been in the keg for a couple of days, but it's got an interesting combination of flavours, and a higher than required alcohol content. It ended up at 1.010, so that puts it in the 8%+ category according to Beersmiths crunching of the numbers from the recipe:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry629841


----------



## Crunched

WSC said:


> Are you getting these from a bottle shop in Brissy?



I am indeed. Nectar in West End.


----------



## outbreak

My first AG!

Just an APA....


----------



## Tony

Awsome looking beer!

was it worth all the work? I bet it was 

cheers and keep em coming!


----------



## Screwtop

outbreak said:


> My first AG!
> 
> Just an APA....






Tony said:


> Awsome looking beer!
> 
> was it worth all the work? I bet it was
> 
> cheers and keep em coming!




Looks great eh Tony!

So Outbreak, how does it taste and how does it feel to say "Brewed By Me!" ??

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## yardy

nice APA Outbreak, there's nothing like your own B) 

Vienna(didn't have any munich)Dunkel






Dave


----------



## Bribie G

It finally came good ! This is the Aussie Pale Ale where I used 300g of white flour for the wheat component and it's taken a month to clear out, but turned out ultra smooth, and how about that bloody head, it just sits there like a meringue  






It came mid field in the Pale Ales in the QABC and was narrowly pipped by my own Cream Ale


----------



## bconnery

Berry lambic. 
Still hasn't carbed up properly, I need to use the carbonator cap, but it's a lambic alright. Some funk, tart finish, pretty happy with this one.


----------



## jbowers

bconnery said:


> Berry lambic.
> Still hasn't carbed up properly, I need to use the carbonator cap, but it's a lambic alright. Some funk, tart finish, pretty happy with this one.
> 
> View attachment 40886




Have you got the recipe/process posted anywhere? I really want to try brewing sours.


----------



## bconnery

jbowers said:


> Have you got the recipe/process posted anywhere? I really want to try brewing sours.


I'll have a look for some more details but basically it was 60/40 pils/raw wheat, but ideally it should be at least 50% raw wheat. 
I fermented with the wyeast lambic blend. One beer had this directly and another was fermented with Wy3522 first, then had some lambic blend added. 
I also added the dregs of lambics over time. 
I left it in plastic fermenters for about a year in a cupboard under the stairs. 

Fruit went in at about 6 months I think. Left in there for a few months. 

This is really a basic non traditional way but it definitely produces a lambic style beer, you just need patience...

Long term I'd like to blend some and have some going all the time but I wanted to taste them now


----------



## drew9242

My first attempt using liquid yeast with my all grain batch of blonde ale. Quite tasty and has me mates loving it. Plus it's nice to enjoy with some sunny weather for a change.


----------



## outbreak

Screwtop said:


> Looks great eh Tony!
> 
> So Outbreak, how does it taste and how does it feel to say "Brewed By Me!" ??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Its great! I am loving the fact that I am starting to be able to make quality beers how I want them to taste. 

Thats for all the encouragement! I put down my second AG yesterday. I want to get my stocks up for summer, expecially now that al my mates actually like my beer!


----------



## Fourstar

My Kentucky Common is finally kegged and in drinking mode. tasting quite good indeed. something different, its kinda got a english brown charcter, slightly nutty, sweet, bready and ever so light roasted malt charcters. on the palate its quite dry and the 'caramel' i added definitely lends a distinct burnt toffee flavour. 

crappy photo i know but it tastes great!

If there is anyone interested in a commerical example of this style they are out of luck, its pretty much extinct. i managed to find some decent info on some old US brewing archive books for my recipe development. breakdown ive ripped below and my recipe added if anyone is interested. i used magum hops as i had theem on hand, using a lower alpha hop would get you close to their stated 2-3g to the L final volume. 



KENTUCKY COMMON BEER. 

Like California steam beer, Kentucky common beer is mainly consumed by the laboring classes, and is chiefly brewed in 
Louiville, Ky. It is marketed while still in an early stage of fermentation. 

Materials employed are: Barley malt and about 25 to 30 per cent of corn, with some sugar color, caramel or roasted malt to give a dark color. 

Balling of wort about 10 to 11 per cent. *(pretty much what deg plato is. e.g. 1.040 - 1.044SG)

Mashing temperatures vary greatly, both low and high initial temperatures being taken. In the latter case the corn mash is 
cooled with water before running into the mash-tun. 

Boiling. The wort is boiled with about one-half pound of hops per barrel, and cooled to 6odeg F. (12deg to 13deg R.). 

Fermentation. The wort is pitched with one- third of a pound of top-fermentation yeast per barrel, allowed to come full in krausen, and then transferred from the fermenter directly into the trade packages, which are placed on troughs, into which the yeast is allowed to work out. The barrels are kept full continually by topping up every few hours. After 48 hours in the barrels the fermentation is over and the barrels are bunged ; when very much gas is required they may be closed in 24 hours. 

The beers are not as a rule Krausened, nor fined, and consequently have a "muddy" appearance, but a moderately clear 
article can be obtained if the saloonkeeper lays in a supply so that it can settle a few days before tapping. 


Kentucky Common
Cream Ale

Type: All Grain
Date: 16/08/2010
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer:
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L)
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00

Ingredients
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 71.29 %
1.00 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.80 %
0.15 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 2.97 %
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 1.98 %
15.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 22.1 IBU
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
0.20 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 3.96 %
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.64 %
Bitterness: 22.1 IBU
Est Color: 12.8 SRM


Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 72.9 C 67.0 C
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 82.5 C 73.0 C

Notes
dry liquified suagr in pan until just liquid, transferred immediately to a cake pan in a water bath to speed up cooling. ended up a ruby red candi sugar.


----------



## mje1980

My biscuit bitter. No pics but, it looks like a bitter!!

86.8% Trad ale
7.9% Caramunich 3
5.3% Biscuit

Galena bittering, willamette @ 10 mins, 
1.040
27 IBU

Thames valley 2

Drinking pretty nicely. I love biscuit malt, but have never used it in a bitter til now. Won't be the last time hehehe.


----------



## RobW

APA


----------



## j1gsaw

My 100% rye beer, awesome drop.


----------



## raven19

Fourstar said:


> My Kentucky Common is finally kegged and in drinking mode. tasting quite good indeed. something different, its kinda got a english brown charcter, slightly nutty, sweet, bready and ever so light roasted malt charcters. on the palate its quite dry and the 'caramel' i added definitely lends a distinct burnt toffee flavour.
> 
> crappy photo i know but it tastes great!
> 
> If there is anyone interested in a commerical example of this style they are out of luck, its pretty much extinct. i managed to find some decent info on some old US brewing archive books for my recipe development. breakdown ive ripped below and my recipe added if anyone is interested. i used magum hops as i had theem on hand, using a lower alpha hop would get you close to their stated 2-3g to the L final volume.



I think this needs its own recipe database thread fella. I for one would be keen to give this a go. (PM sent also).


----------



## yardy

j1gsaw said:


> My 100% rye beer, awesome drop.




looks better than the bastard i made


----------



## Fourstar

raven19 said:


> I think this needs its own recipe database thread fella.



Here ya go cracker jack!

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry684214


----------



## The_Duck

Alas my glass is currently empty.

Have had 2 kegs blow in the last week, both resulting a tear or 2 being shed.

Put 2 more in the fridge last night but I do believe I will need to put another brew or 2 on next weekend.


Duck


----------



## RobB

j1gsaw said:


> My 100% rye beer, awesome drop.



Sounds really interesting. What can you tell us beyond "awesome"? Hops and yeast? All base rye or did you use cara-rye as well?

I've been thinking of having a crack at an all rye beer simply because I know that it's something I'll never find commercially.


----------



## The_Duck

Fourstar said:


> Fermentation. The wort is pitched with one- third of a pound of top-fermentation yeast per barrel, allowed to come full in krausen, and then transferred from the fermenter directly into the trade packages, which are placed on troughs, into which the yeast is allowed to work out. The barrels are kept full continually by topping up every few hours. After 48 hours in the barrels the fermentation is over and the barrels are bunged ; when very much gas is required they may be closed in 24 hours.
> 
> The beers are not as a rule Krausened, nor fined, and consequently have a "muddy" appearance, but a moderately clear
> article can be obtained if the saloonkeeper lays in a supply so that it can settle a few days before tapping.



So if you were to keg this, you would brew the batch, let it come to full krausen then dump into a keg ? Then leave it for another 24-48 hours (covered I hope) then seal the keg ? By the sounds of it there should be no need to force carb it ?



Duck


----------



## Fourstar

The_Duck said:


> So if you were to keg this, you would brew the batch, let it come to full krausen then dump into a keg ? Then leave it for another 24-48 hours (covered I hope) then seal the keg ? By the sounds of it there should be no need to force carb it ?
> Duck




i'll answer this in the kentucky common discussion thread.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

First AG Beer.

Very simple so I couldn't ruin it really. As predicted pretty unexciting as far as taste but still great to know I made it from grains!






It's actually lighter in colour and has some chill haze. (I Let the beer warm up and it was brighter and clearer!)


----------



## j1gsaw

Malty Cultural said:


> Sounds really interesting. What can you tell us beyond "awesome"? Hops and yeast? All base rye or did you use cara-rye as well?
> 
> I've been thinking of having a crack at an all rye beer simply because I know that it's something I'll never find commercially.




It was the most painful beer i have made so far, naturally sparging was shocking. It was a mix of rye base malt, and choc and caramel. 
I wont give too much away as i plan on putting one in a comp lol. But it was a 3 hop mix, and i used a wheat yeast.
I also gelatined and cold conditioned for about 3 months.


----------



## TidalPete

j1gsaw said:


> My 100% rye beer, awesome drop.



Looks excellent jIg. Must do one of those ASAP. :icon_drool2: 
Drinking the last of my 51% Rye right now & finding that contrary to popular belief, it gets better with age. Do you agree?
Two late additions of Perle did it for me. What hops did you use? Scratch that! Just saw your last post. LOL.

TP


----------



## j1gsaw

awww bugger it, Ill post my recipe in the DB. Its def worth a crack if you have the patience.


----------



## Screwtop

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> First AG Beer.
> 
> Very simple so I couldn't ruin it really. As predicted pretty unexciting as far as taste but still great to know I made it from grains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually lighter in colour and has some chill haze. (I Let the beer warm up and it was brighter and clearer!)




Well.............. have a frikkin look at it! Way better looking than my first Ag beer. Now, get Brewing!!!!!

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## DKS

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> First AG Beer.
> 
> Very simple so I couldn't ruin it really. As predicted pretty unexciting as far as taste but still great to know I made it from grains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually lighter in colour and has some chill haze. (I Let the beer warm up and it was brighter and clearer!)



Whoohoo! Well done Rider Looks great. Process must have some credibility yeh? Next batch have a lash at something you really like or want to try. Onya
Daz


----------



## mccuaigm

Pillar of Red here for Ducatiboy Stu, recipe is Linky

Tastes damn fine


----------



## Tony

j1gsaw said:


> I wont give too much away as i plan on putting one in a comp lol. But it was a 3 hop mix, and i used a wheat yeast.






j1gsaw said:


> awww bugger it, Ill post my recipe in the DB. Its def worth a crack if you have the patience.



I was going to say........... DUDE......... i doubt many will even make it and although it may be a tops beer.......... and im sure it is ( i want a taste) it wont be to any style for competition anyway.

10 points for making such a difficult beer. If im feeling brave and have all day, i mash with Rye. Its not something you use if your in a hurry!

cheers


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> *I was going to say........... DUDE......... i doubt many will even make it and although it may be a tops beer.......... and im sure it is ( i want a taste) it wont be to any style for competition anyway.
> 
> 10 points for making such a difficult beer. If im feeling brave and have all day, i mash with Rye. Its not something you use if your in a hurry!
> 
> cheers*




he has got me thinking of doing another 100% rye though  :icon_cheers: 


cheers


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


> he has got me thinking of doing another 100% rye though  :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> cheers



Me too yardy. :icon_cheers: 
I knew I had a pic of that 51% rye Roggenbier around somewhere. :icon_drool2: 



Whilst I'm here I may as well post a pic of my first attempt at a Vanilla Mocha Porter which turned out quite well but I'll up the vanilla a fraction next time around.



TP


----------



## winkle

Looks nice Pete.
I'm swilling down a few Bisayan Maputi's - a wit beer infused with Pandan leaves, ginger and Calamansi (Philippine lime). I don't have any idea why its dropped so clear but its drinking damm fine.



Edit: thanks to Fourstar for the concept, picked up a HC in the QABC :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Looks nice Pete.
> I'm swilling down a few Bisayan Maputi's - a wit beer infused with Pandan leaves, ginger and Calamansi (Philippine lime). I don't have any idea why its dropped so clear but its drinking damm fine.
> View attachment 41046



Pandan leaves Perry? Please enlighten?
Lots of pandanus up here but it can't be that easy can it? :blink: 
And to keep this thread on topic here is my RFC Aussie Bitter at 5 months. :icon_drool2: 



TP

PS --- Forgot to give your beer a wrap mate. :icon_cheers: What sort of ginger? root, ground, whatever?


----------



## winkle

Different species to our pandanus Pete, you might score some in asian supermarkets. Ginger root mate, beaten to death naturally. Now off to watch footy.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Now off to watch footy.



Me too!
GO BRONCOS! Where's Wally & Alf when you need them? :angry:  

TP


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> Me too yardy. :icon_cheers:
> I knew I had a pic of that 51% rye Roggenbier around somewhere. :icon_drool2:
> View attachment 41044
> 
> 
> Whilst I'm here I may as well post a pic of my first attempt at a Vanilla Mocha Porter which turned out quite well but I'll up the vanilla a fraction next time around.
> View attachment 41045
> 
> 
> TP




Looks nice Pete, have made a couple of beers with Vanilla. Would wait for a few weeks before adding more. After some conditioning the flavour seems to increase a little. Nothing worse than too much vanilla, better off being a subdued component.


Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> Looks nice Pete, have made a couple of beers with Vanilla. Would wait for a few weeks before adding more. After some conditioning the flavour seems to increase a little. Nothing worse than too much vanilla, better off being a subdued component.
> 
> 
> Screwy



Thanks Screwy. Just cracked the keg & it's a touch under two months old with 30ml Queen vanilla extract added to secondary & tasting nice ATM.
Must try to get some of that FNQ vanilla with a big hint to Ned if he plans coming down our way soon?  
Will we be seeing you over for a tasting soon?

TP


----------



## TidalPete

And yet another what with the NRL half-time almost up.
If I can't make it to the Brissy German Club Oktoberfest then my Ockerfest will have to suffice. Not that I'm complaining (Much).  



TP


----------



## winkle

OMG is that *DIRT* on your driveway???  

Another good looking beer Pete, I might need a taster of that one.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> OMG is that *DIRT* on your driveway???
> 
> Another good looking beer Pete, I might need a taster of that one.



Cheers Perry old son. :beer: 
Could do with your Belgian expertise once in a while though.

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> And yet another what with the NRL halt-time almost up.
> If I can't make it to the Brissy German Club Oktoberfest then my Ockerfest will have to suffice. Not that I'm complaining (Much).
> View attachment 41048
> 
> 
> TP




Looks good Pete, I have one that's been in the keg (cc-ing) for around 4 months now, time I poured myself a sample. Oh I think there maybe a leaf on your driveway, RHS down the front.

Batz


----------



## Tony

weisenbock

Its taken a couple months for all the clove to really smooth out. Decoction mashed, 3068, smells like weihenstephaner, tasted like Schneider. Its 8.something% and very smooth.

It was suposed to be a Vitus clone but ended up tasting nothing like it. Got to love the difference the mash can have on these wheat yeasts hey


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> *Me too yardy. *:icon_cheers:
> *I knew I had a pic of that 51% rye Roggenbier around somewhere. :icon_drool2:
> 
> TP*



definitely time for another roggen :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Screwtop said:


> Well.............. have a frikkin look at it! Way better looking than my first Ag beer. Now, get Brewing!!!!!
> Cheers,
> Screwy



Will have a fresh batch in each fermenter by Sunday! Already got the recipes and ingredients prepared!




DKS said:


> Whoohoo! Well done Rider Looks great. Process must have some credibility yeh? Next batch have a lash at something you really like or want to try. Onya
> Daz



Cheers mate!  Next 2 will be my own creations. A late hopped and punchy APA with Galaxy. And a American Brown coloured with Carared & Caraaroma and plenty of Cascade and Simcoe!


----------



## jyo

LCBA clone....again. Thanks, Tony, you da man.




This is how the Bright Ale used to taste when it was first brewed.



And in the awakening Cascades hop garden.


----------



## TidalPete

North German Altbier. Nice smooth mouthfeel with lots of Spalter hops in this Mk2 version. Probably not a worldbeater but very nice all the same even if I do say so myself.  

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> North German Altbier. Nice smooth mouthfeel with lots of Spalter hops in this Mk2 version. Probably not a worldbeater but very nice all the same even if I do say so myself.
> 
> TP
> 
> View attachment 41161




Showing off your glass collection again ?

Looks nice Pete, although a little dark for an Alt  

Batz


----------



## bum

My 0min APA. Pic doesn't quite do the beer justice. A bit less red and a bit more deep copper.


----------



## Bribie G

bum said:


> [
> My 0min APA. Pic doesn't quite do the beer justice. A bit less red and a bit more deep copper.



Wee-aye me bonny lad, sorved in a Nyukkie Broon Wellington glass an'all. Looks frign spectacular. 

Also not the best pic, but I've decided

*Gimme da cold break *







I'm drinking my way through the rest of the 2 kegs of my cold break exercise and definitely go for the one that got most of the cold break - meaty, assertive and full bodied. The non cold break one is definitely the lawnmower version.

Pigs bum to Palmer B)


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> LCBA clone....again. Thanks, Tony



Hey..... i didnt invent it..... i just got close to it 

Gunna make it again myslef this summer. Its always a favorite around here.

cheers


----------



## mckenry

Tony said:


> Hey..... i didnt invent it..... i just got close to it
> 
> Gunna make it again myslef this summer. Its always a favorite around here.
> 
> cheers



Yep, me too. We love it here, it's a "go to" beer. Always a bit worried when there is no bright ale on tap.


----------



## grod5

Vienna Lager with 100% vienna malt, hallertauer mitt to 29IBU (BeerSmith) with 34/70






daniel


----------



## Swizzle

grod5 said:


> Vienna Lager with 100% vienna malt, hallertauer mitt to 29IBU (BeerSmith) with 34/70
> 
> daniel



I was wondering what to do with all the spare Vienna I have on hand. 100% you say? And does it taste better than it looks  ?


----------



## grod5

Swizzle said:


> I was wondering what to do with all the spare Vienna I have on hand. 100% you say? And does it taste better than it looks  ?




Hey, that hurts caus my photography skillz are better than my brewing.

daniel


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Finally got over my overcarbed keg issue.

Here is my first kegged brew and first time playing with hops.

*Not quite Neil's Centenarillo
*1 can Tooheys Special Lager
1 can Farmland Draught
1 kg LDME
20g Centenary @ 30mins
10g Amarillo @ 20
40g Amarillo @ 15 
30g Amarillo @ 5
Saflager s23 yeast 

edit: bugger the sidewards image...lay down to take a look. Its easier than fixing it


----------



## Tony

American Dark Wheat
about 65% wheat, pils and some choc wheat for colour

400g total of american hops in a 50 liter batch added at 20, 10 and 0 min.

Its wicked hoppy....... you can smell the hops from a distance


----------



## Bribie G

Midnight Train American Malt Liquor has now all been consumed, and now introducing:

King of the Road8.5% Malt Liquor in the container most likely to please if you are travelling by train, bus or just want to sit on the 




Enjoy responsibly but pack three or four for full effect.


----------



## NickB

You are the true definition of a derelict, Bribie :super:


----------



## jakub76

Love the bottle BribieG, lends itself to jogging


----------



## Fourstar

jakub76 said:


> Love the bottle BribieG, lends itself to jogging




i'll make sure to pack myself one for next saturay at cricket instead of a gatorade! :icon_drunk:


----------



## bconnery

Latest incarnation of my 300 Bitter series. 
Base grain then 100g each of specialty grains, a lightish, a medium/dark and a chocolate. 
This one is Brown, Med. Crystal and Pale Choc. 

Pretty good but the Amber/Cara-aroma/Pale Choc combo I think remains the best so far...


----------



## Bribie G

Fourstar said:


> i'll make sure to pack myself one for next saturay at cricket instead of a gatorade! :icon_drunk:


As long as you are happy with crawling around the ground sobbing "Leave Britney alone you Bastards" B) 

Ben: so how come you never give me any of that at BABBs, I'll be waiting with an empty glass at the next meeting :chug:


----------



## bconnery

BribieG said:


> Ben: so how come you never give me any of that at BABBs, I'll be waiting with an empty glass at the next meeting



Somehow the bitters often don't make it to Babbs Bribie, or you are too busy handing out samples of your own 

This one was kegged just after the last meeting...

You can wait with an empty glass at the next meeting, but me filling it using only the powers of my mind from the Taphouse in Melbourne could be a stretch


----------



## Bribie G

Well I'll just have to come down to your street and stake you out B) 

I have the time


----------



## Tony

This pic needs no description.

I will say just this................ IT's GOOD!


----------



## NickB

MK 4 of my Old Rifle Range Dark Mild.

Kegged last night so I could take some bottles to a quiz night, and is turning out very nice! Grain to brain in 6 days, pitched onto a Ringwood yeast cake from my ESB, and drunk on yet another perfect afternoon in Qld  (after getting the lawns done, of course )

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto

Oatmeal version of Warren's 3 shades of stout using WY1469 - keg blew dry last weekend, i shed a tear. Tasty, tasty stout 






AG#88 and i have finally found the house ale. 
55% ale, 20% rye, 20% vienna, 5% medium crystal. Magnum to bitter, home-grown chinook for flavour and aroma. Pacman. OG 1.048, 32 IBU. Such a good beer.

No finings added, this yeast clears better than west yorky or the cask ale.


----------



## raven19

DrSmurto said:


> AG#88 and i have finally found the house ale.
> 55% ale, 20% rye, 20% vienna, 5% medium crystal. Magnum to bitter, home-grown chinook for flavour and aroma. Pacman. OG 1.048, 32 IBU. Such a good beer.



Where are the high hop plants in the background!?

Both brews look delightful. Look forward to sampling the new house ale soon mate! 

Edit - at least the trellis's are up ready to roll from the looks of things.


----------



## Bizier

My rauchbier mixed w/ about 5% of my roasty US brown that does not have late hops, so is basically a porter, without it it looks much like a slightly hazy pilsner. The rauch malt was slightly old, and it is losing the bacon edge, even at a very high percentage. Lesson learned. Tastes OK to me, and I am happy to have it on.

ED: I am really happy with the head, the stuff forms like aerosol whipped cream.


----------



## raven19

California Common on tap at the moment at home. Tasty!


----------



## Bizier

raven19 said:


> View attachment 41488
> 
> 
> California Common on tap at the moment at home. Tasty!


 

Nice glass


----------



## Crunched

Not homebrewed but worth a mention. Mikeller's Beer Hop Breakfast. Oatmeal Stout with LOTS of hops. My god. Very bitter and not something you can finish in under 45 minutes. Tasty, but wow. I didn't drink it at breakfast time though.


----------



## jbirbeck

raven19 said:


> View attachment 41488
> 
> 
> California Common on tap at the moment at home. Tasty!



:icon_drool2: 

could go a bit of that now...


----------



## bconnery

NZPA
Using up some left over hops. Hallertau Aroma and Riwaka (I still think of it as D Saaz, I had to look it up...)
Nice easy drinking pale to lead into summer...



The last bottle of a now 2+ year old batch of my Sour Orange Belgian Ale, cracked, well because I'd been thinking about doing so for a while. 
Sourness was more a bit part player now but plenty of other flavours to keep you interested.


----------



## pk.sax

Coopers Canadian blonde with 1 tin of Morgans wheat malt, 1 tin of tooheys brewing sugar and 25 grams of hallertau boiled for 10 minutes. Far tastier than my earlier brews, probably my last extract using beer for now.





Sorry about the glass  just what I was feeling like ATM, pic was an afterthought.


----------



## Tony

Bizier said:


> My rauchbier mixed w/ about 5% of my roasty US brown that does not have late hops, so is basically a porter, without it it looks much like a slightly hazy pilsner. The rauch malt was slightly old, and it is losing the bacon edge, even at a very high percentage. Lesson learned. Tastes OK to me, and I am happy to have it on.
> 
> ED: I am really happy with the head, the stuff forms like aerosol whipped cream.



Give this a go next time:

Bulls Hide Rauchbier

% Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 Weyermann Smoked Germany 1.037 4
4.5 Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200
2.7 Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100
1.8 Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350


----------



## Bizier

Tony said:


> Give this a go next time:
> 
> Bulls Hide Rauchbier
> 
> % Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 90.9 Weyermann Smoked Germany 1.037 4
> 4.5 Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200
> 2.7 Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100
> 1.8 Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350


 

This was mine:

45L
12kg Wey Rauch
1 kg Wey Munich II
80g Hallertau 4.5% @ 60

I really think it needs just a touch of crystal and roast, so yours is looking good there Tony. Next time I get Rauchmalz, I am using it as fresh as I can. I would love to try to get a keg of something like Schlenkerla's Urbock for winter.


----------



## pk.sax

Cider


----------



## Tony

German Pils....... Weyermann Pils and tentanger......... nothing more 






Rauchbier.......... Weyerman Rauchmalz, some carabohemien, cararoma and a tad of Carafa spec 2.

Its awsome


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> German Pils....... Weyermann Pils and tentanger......... nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rauchbier.......... Weyerman Rauchmalz, some carabohemien, cararoma and a tad of Carafa spec 2.
> 
> Its awsome



They both look excellent Tony. :icon_drool2: 

Been a while since I've done a Pils. How many hop additions of Tett & what yeast? Just curious. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Tony

TidalPete said:


> They both look excellent Tony. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Been a while since I've done a Pils. How many hop additions of Tett & what yeast? Just curious. :beer:
> 
> TP



big addition at 40 min to 36 IBU and 1/2g per liter at flame out.

yeast......2308.... mashed in at 52 for 10 min then infused to 64. Its malty but dry and refreshing.

love it


----------



## raven19

Cracked this keg tonight, and I am really happy with my first English IPA, its a tad dark but tasty as! Still cloudy as its the first glass from the keg (filtered too).

Smooth but lingering bitterness. :icon_drool2: 




Recipe:

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.44 kg Pilsner (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.79 % 
0.58 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.75 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 4.65 % 
0.06 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.81 % 
15.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Brambling Cross [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
25.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
10.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs 1968 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Shed101

This is Screwy's TTLL...fermented at my place with 1469.

It's only had a week in the bottles, but you know how it is ... I couldn't bloody resist it and it carbed up in 3 days anyway.

And wow - bloody beautiful! 

Slightly down on the bitterness, perhaps, but it was cubed for a month or so before fermenting. Will be interesting to try a bit of Screwy's ferment for comparison.


----------



## argon

Firstly excuse the crappy pic on the old digi cam.




Munich Helles (first Lager) looks like this i s the second last pint from the 2 kegs i made... 1 got knocked off in a party i had weekend before last. Was very polluar with the regular punters.

Aroma: All malt sweetness, I think it's the Pilsner coming through. No hop aroma. No faults... wooohoo. Not bad for a lager... no apples, that's what i'm most happy about. Sued an oktoberfest blend. Seems as though this yeast left a heap of malt behind... fantastic

Flavour: As in aroma, sweet and malty, getting nice whack of that rounded melanoiden flavour :icon_drool2: . Medium body, medium to low bitterness... i could get used to drinking more Hallertau. No real spice to the hops. No fruit, which again i'm happy about for a lager.  

Pretty happy with this one as it's hit the nail on the head for what i was after; ie a malty, low hop easy drinking lager. This is going on the brew again list. Overall i'm stoked at my first attempt at a lager... i had my reservations as i thought it may have come out smelling like apples.


----------



## argon

Second Lager, German Pilsner
Got the camera sorted out a little now.



Aroma: may have under pitched this one. Got a slight bit of fruity aroma. Not sure if it's all that great. Little sulfury. Could be the flowery Hallertau. 

Flavour: Enjoyable, little touch of bitterness, good level of maltiness, some sweetness, not too much, finishes dry. 

Not the best of beers... live and learn. Maybe try a Bo Pils next time.


----------



## reviled

BribieG said:


> Midnight Train American Malt Liquor has now all been consumed, and now introducing:
> 
> King of the Road8.5% Malt Liquor in the container most likely to please if you are travelling by train, bus or just want to sit on the
> 
> View attachment 41386
> 
> 
> Enjoy responsibly but pack three or four for full effect.




Just saw this now, Pure gold!!! love it bribie :lol:


----------



## bconnery

ANHC Club Night Sour Orange Belgian Ale.
Kept a little in the keg for myself when transferring for sending down...


----------



## Shed101

bconnery said:


> ANHC Club Night Sour Orange Belgian Ale.
> Kept a little in the keg for myself when transferring for sending down...
> 
> View attachment 41883



Looks great, but what we really need to know is, how much did it weigh? :lol:


----------



## InCider

Shed101 said:


> Looks great, but what we really need to know is, how much did it weigh? :lol:



Tongue depressor


----------



## Tony

argon said:


> Second Lager, German Pilsner
> Got a slight bit of fruity aroma. Not sure if it's all that great. Little sulfury. Could be the flowery Hallertau.
> 
> Flavour: Enjoyable, little touch of bitterness, good level of maltiness, some sweetness, not too much, finishes dry.
> 
> Not the best of beers... live and learn. Maybe try a Bo Pils next time.



Did you lager it?

I have found a lager will improve in the keg over a few weeks even if lagered for several weeks!

If in the bottle, this is a touch more diffiult. 

I say give it some cold time and try again.

cheers


----------



## white.grant

It's weizen time again.




cheers

grant


----------



## raven19

*Kleiny's Dark Belgian Strong*

Kleiny kindly sent this one in the post following supercoach last season. Have saved it for a while and cracked it tonight.

Aroma I get a hit of gingerbread with a slight mustiness, Flavour wise I get a bit of licorice at the end of the palette.

Smooth and well balanced, light to medium body. Low carbonation, minimal to nil head, deep amber in colour, almost ruby like.

iirc from an old pm, there is some brett in the bottle too, cant really detect anything funky untoward in that regard, although the light body could come down to the brett chewing through some of the complex sugars.

Thanks mate, I am enjoying this big brew - not a session beer though! :icon_cheers:


----------



## J Grimmer

reading this thread is slightly depressing as i am away from my beloved beers and fermenters. on the upside in the glass currently is the stone and wood draught and what a delightful surprise it is, could be my new favourite.

J


----------



## white.grant

The long awaited Kotbusser. It's still fairly young and i think will improve with a bit more time, the molasses gives an almost rauch like character to the beer and it has a rich full mouthfeel.


----------



## argon

Tony said:


> Did you lager it?
> 
> I have found a lager will improve in the keg over a few weeks even if lagered for several weeks!
> 
> If in the bottle, this is a touch more diffiult.
> 
> I say give it some cold time and try again.
> 
> cheers



Tony... just saw this now. At the time of first tasting it had only been out of primary 15days. I've got it kegged sitting now at 4C. Took another sample last night, first time since posting on the 2nd Nov. I reckon it's improved since then already and lost some acetaldehyde. 

There's probably 3/4 of keg left and plan to pretty much forget it now until Christmas. 


must learn to be patient :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy

Schwarzbier 

normally i use koppafloc in the last 15 and then gelatine per Screwys method in the keg but this beer is all natural this time, still hazy but i like the idea of nothing extra in the beer.

cheers


----------



## philw

took this one a while ago 

my first beer Coopers Pale Kit


----------



## Duff

Well done philw. It's all downhill from here


----------



## Weatherby

philw said:


> took this one a while ago
> 
> my first beer Coopers Pale Kit




Nice Phil, How does it taste?


----------



## Bribie G

Raven dropped in for a quick pint whilst up this way on holiday and gave me a couple of RIS. This is the one with code RS 10 on the lid.
Mate this has changed my entire concept of stout. Nothing harsh or even roasty, just smoooth and fragrant and almost oily like swimming with brown women in a dark sea of pleasure. Brown women oozing alcohol heat as well  

Will get recipe when Raven gets home at gunpoint if necessary.


----------



## jyo

Blonde Ale. BB Galaxy and polenta. Styrian for bittering, flameout and dry hopped. A bit hazy, but coming together nicely now. I only have 5 kilos of Galaxy left....


----------



## InCider

BribieG said:


> Raven dropped in for a quick pint whilst up this way on holiday and gave me a couple of RIS. This is the one with code RS 10 on the lid.
> Mate this has changed my entire concept of stout. Nothing harsh or even roasty, just smoooth and fragrant and almost oily like swimming with brown women in a dark sea of pleasure. Brown women oozing alcohol heat as well
> 
> Will get recipe when Raven gets home at gunpoint if necessary.



Bribie, please save me some... you had me at oily brown wimmen! :wub:


----------



## argon

here's a crappy pic of my TTLL clone.

Caramel aroma and flavour with just the right amount of bitterness that finishes dry... Nice


----------



## philw

Duff said:


> Well done philw. It's all downhill from here






Weatherby said:


> Nice Phil, How does it taste?




thanks guys 


I was quite happy with it. a little flat however apart from that all good B)


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Titan Amber Ale

Edit: Recipe posting

5.00 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 87.72 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
0.20 kg Carared (45.0 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (5 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale
EBC 28 IBU 26 OG 1049 FG 1012 4.8%


----------



## bonj

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Titan Amber Ale


Fantastic looking beer, and fantastic scenery... Nice one Aus_Rider_22.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Bonj said:


> Fantastic looking beer, and fantastic scenery... Nice one Aus_Rider_22.



Cheers mate. Tasting nice as well. My first experimental AG brew. I love APA and I like a roastier, darker beer as well ala White Rabbit Dark Ale so I threw the above together. Tasting great. Might sub in a touch of choc malt in there next time as I wouldn't mind a roastier taste but very happy! B)


----------



## bonj

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Cheers mate. Tasting nice as well. My first experimental AG brew. I love APA and I like a roastier, darker beer as well ala White Rabbit Dark Ale so I threw the above together. Tasting great. Might sub in a touch of choc malt in there next time as I wouldn't mind a roastier taste but very happy! B)


That's the beauty of brewing your own! I love to hear about the experiments people do.... successes and failures.


----------



## TidalPete

Been a while since I posted here since having to live down my Yellow Peril disaster. (If you don't know, don't ask)  
Quick pic of my Hey (Vanilla Mocha) Porter with lots of coffee & hints of vanilla as the name implies. Around 54 IBU, 2 1\2 months old & not too bad at all.




TP


----------



## Screwtop

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Titan Amber Ale
> 
> Edit: Recipe posting
> 
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 87.72 %
> 0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.26 %
> 0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.51 %
> 0.20 kg Carared (45.0 EBC) Grain 3.51 %
> 20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 6.6 IBU
> 10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.2 IBU
> 30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 8.6 IBU
> 30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (5 min) Hops 5.5 IBU
> 1 Pkgs SafAle American (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale
> EBC 28 IBU 26 OG 1049 FG 1012 4.8%




Looks like Kingsthorpe/Oaky..........nice looking beer too. Well Done!

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> Been a while since I posted here since having to live down my Yellow Peril disaster. (If you don't know, don't ask)
> Quick pic of my Hey (Vanilla Mocha) Porter with lots of coffee & hints of vanilla as the name implies. Around 54 IBU, 2 1\2 months old & not too bad at all.
> 
> View attachment 42382
> 
> 
> TP




Now that was one killer beer, really enjoyed it Pete!





Screwy


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Now that was one killer beer, really enjoyed it Pete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwy




I was only allowed one of these so there would be some left for Screwy, and it still f$cking going !

Batz


----------



## Barley Belly

TidalPete said:


> Been a while since I posted here since having to live down my Yellow Peril disaster. (If you don't know, don't ask)
> Quick pic of my Hey (Vanilla Mocha) Porter with lots of coffee & hints of vanilla as the name implies. Around 54 IBU, 2 1\2 months old & not too bad at all.
> 
> View attachment 42382
> 
> 
> TP



Any chance of a recipe TP?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Screwtop said:


> Looks like Kingsthorpe/Oaky..........nice looking beer too. Well Done!
> 
> Screwy



Warwick looking onto Yangan/Killarney.


----------



## Screwtop

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Warwick looking onto Yangan/Killarney.




Knew that hill from somewhere back in the memory :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> I was only allowed one of these so there would be some left for Screwy, and it still f$cking going !
> 
> Batz




:lol: :lol: Not a beer for the Batz eh? 

It ticked all the ticks for a Vanilla Coffee Porter. Certainly not subtle and left you in no doubt but beautifully balanced.

Screwy


----------



## Tony

TidalPete said:


> Been a while since I posted here since having to live down my Yellow Peril disaster. (If you don't know, don't ask)



I dont know and im asking


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> I dont know and im asking



In the interests of self-preservation my lips are sealed Tony old son but I'm sure you'll find out if you look hard enough?  

TP


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> :lol: :lol: Not a beer for the Batz eh?
> 
> It ticked all the ticks for a Vanilla Coffee Porter. Certainly not subtle and left you in no doubt but beautifully balanced.
> 
> Screwy




Not more than one very small one anyway, and I liked it so much!


----------



## drsmurto

argon said:


> View attachment 42337
> 
> 
> here's a crappy pic of my TTLL clone.
> 
> Caramel aroma and flavour with just the right amount of bitterness that finishes dry... Nice



Perfect beer to watch the first ball being bowled. :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon

DrSmurto said:


> Perfect beer to watch the first ball being bowled. :icon_cheers:



I wish... right now sipping on a coffee so not all bad. God i love that beer. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Adam Howard

A rubbish photo 






My Cascade IPA after about 4 months in the bottle. Absolute cracker, big on bitterness but matched well with malt and the slightest touch of diacetyl.

Was basically a Thomas Coopers IPA tin with CaraAroma grain (good for head retention!), plenty of Cascade and S04 yeast.


----------



## NickB

My Hybrid Hopburst APA - APA grain bill with a Citra and Challenger mix hopbursted from 20 to flameout.

Interesting beer, probably needed a dry hop as aroma is lacking a little. Clarity is nice though


----------



## [email protected]

Alrighty, after being very uninspired by my first beer (kit and kilo) and absorbing lots of great info from round these parts
i thought i would move straight to a partial. 
This is based on Tony's JSAA extract recipe.
Its been in the bottle for 16 days, great hop aroma - i love it, nice earthy hop taste, with a good hit of bitterness but balanced nicely with the malt, leaves this slighty warm, malty/hoppy taste in mouth.
Nice head, happy with the rentention - good lace
I am really pleased with this.
I will be bottling my first AG tonight - LCBA clone, so there is no turning back now.
Cheers

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.78 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 34.67 % 
1.00 kg Crisp Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 44.44 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (149.9 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
0.02 kg Chocolate (700.0 EBC) Grain 0.89 % 
27.00 gm Williamette [4.70 %] (50 min) Hops 26.8 IBU 
13.00 gm Williamette [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
0.30 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 13.33 %


----------



## jbirbeck

terrible pic but I do love a good kolsch...


----------



## jyo

This is my second go at an American Amber/Red Ale. Simcoe and Cascade to 35 IBU. I forgot the whirlfloc (again) and I am finding some haze issues. It still tastes bloody fantastic. This is the same grain bill as my 2010 case swap beer.
Cheers, John.


----------



## porky4776

A porter, just kegged. Photos are not my forte.


----------



## Adam Howard

FWK Weizen with 3638. Higher on the phenolics. No dominant banana but it's there as it warms up. Ripping through this batch, will be all drunk within a month of bottling I think.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Been a while.
First up, a Northern Brown (soon to be replaced by a bold American) ......





then a Smoked Rye Porter (from memory - pale, smoked, rye, crystal rye, MO based crystal & chocolate, spiced with Fuggle & EKG)




Too late now as Christmas is upon us, but need to get some Cinnamon into the next one.

Merry Christmas to all,

Peter


----------



## Jimmeh

Peter Wadey said:


> Been a while.
> First up, a Northern Brown (soon to be replaced by a bold American) ......
> 
> View attachment 42791
> 
> 
> 
> then a Smoked Rye Porter (from memory - pale, smoked, rye, crystal rye, MO based crystal & chocolate, spiced with Fuggle & EKG)
> 
> View attachment 42792
> 
> 
> Too late now as Christmas is upon us, but need to get some Cinnamon into the next one.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all,
> 
> Peter



dude that is some awesome head! what was your mash profile like?


----------



## bum

Peter Wadey said:


> Too late now as Christmas is upon us, but need to get some Cinnamon into the next one.


Consider that idea nicked.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Jimmeh said:


> dude that is some awesome head! what was your mash profile like?



Hi,
Just single infusion at 67 deg C.

Rgds,


----------



## kabooby

This would have to be my best beer to date so worthy of a post in this thread

This was a Belgian Golden Strong Ale that I made 2 years ago. Bottled some with brett and let it sit.

I wished it wasn't my last bottle 




Beer was highly carbed and went down a dream. I had a bit of a buzz going after 1.5l though.

Kabooby


----------



## drsmurto

POR Rye Golden Ale dubbed Pride of Mt Torrens by CM2


----------



## barls

my latest keg, a general ale thats bittered with aurora and then flavoured with stryrians




also a great chance to show off my new glass from Lagunitas


----------



## Peter Wadey

Santa's Little Helper
2nd pull from keg. Something American (little dark!) recently mashed. Lots of hops.
Cheers,


----------



## winkle

Dang that looks tasty Pete


----------



## Adam Howard

Boy you get lovely heads on your beers Pete. Pillowy goodness. :beerbang:


----------



## Tony

My Summer Saison.

Will put this one in the recipe database tonight if i get time......... its is worthy!

Clean mild fruitiness with a refreshing dry fluffy mouth feel. Hops are ballanced with the fruitiness and a bit of a "zing" in the finnish makes the beer so great for summer.

Saison should be the official beer of the Australian summer!

Your mad if you dont make one in the heat. This ran at around 28 to 30 deg in my hot garage. I have another going now and will put another down before it cools off.

Very VERY happy with this!


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> My Summer Saison.
> 
> Will put this one in the recipe database tonight if i get time......... its is worthy!
> 
> Clean mild fruitiness with a refreshing dry fluffy mouth feel. Hops are ballanced with the fruitiness and a bit of a "zing" in the finnish makes the beer so great for summer.
> 
> Saison should be the official beer of the Australian summer!
> 
> Your mad if you dont make one in the heat. This ran at around 28 to 30 deg in my hot garage. I have another going now and will put another down before it cools off.
> 
> Very VERY happy with this!




gday Tony, what yeast was it mate ?

Dave


----------



## Tony

3724 Belgian Saison mate.

mashed at 52 for 10 min, then 63 for 45 min, then 71 mash out.

started low at 1.038 and went down to 1.002


----------



## matho

That looks and sounds really nice Tony 
Will have to give one a go 

Cheers fitty


----------



## goomboogo

Tony said:


> Saison should be the official beer of the Australian summer!



I'll keep this in mind if summer ever arrives. Christmas day, it's raining and unlikely to hit 20c. Although, it does sound like a nice beer. I would drink it even on a rainy day.


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> 3724 Belgian Saison mate.
> 
> mashed at 52 for 10 min, then 63 for 45 min, then 71 mash out.
> 
> started low at 1.038 and went down to 1.002




cheers cobber, can you recommend a commercial beer that would be close to yours ?

cheers

Dave

merry xmas btw :beer:


----------



## winkle

yardy said:


> cheers cobber, can you recommend a commercial beer that would be close to yours ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> merry xmas btw :beer:



I'll butt in for Tony and say Saison Dupont - its their yeast after all.
merry Xmas and all.


----------



## yardy

winkle said:


> *I'll butt in for Tony and say Saison Dupont - its their yeast after all.
> merry Xmas and all.
> 
> *



thanks wink, merry xmas cobber


----------



## Housecat

My effort of Cracka Fat Pale Ale





After some issues to start with, it has settled down to a very nice beer B) 

HC


----------



## drsmurto

Bo Pils - sitting on the newly christened Monster Mill.

Have another batch in the fermenting fridge.

Easy drinking, 100% JW pils, 100% czech saaz to 40 IBU, WLP 833. Single decoction.

Had a bunch of mates over after a round of golf yesterday and they hit the keg hard. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Jimmeh

DrSmurto said:


> Bo Pils - sitting on the newly christened Monster Mill.
> 
> Have another batch in the fermenting fridge.
> 
> Easy drinking, 100% JW pils, 100% czech saaz to 40 IBU, WLP 833. Single decoction.
> 
> Had a bunch of mates over after a round of golf yesterday and they hit the keg hard. :icon_drunk:
> 
> View attachment 43048




Looks really nice! 
Could you go in to more detail with the recipe?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Effect

DrSmurto said:


> Bo Pils - sitting on the newly christened Monster Mill.
> 
> Have another batch in the fermenting fridge.
> 
> Easy drinking, 100% JW pils, 100% czech saaz to 40 IBU, WLP 833. Single decoction.
> 
> Had a bunch of mates over after a round of golf yesterday and they hit the keg hard. :icon_drunk:
> 
> View attachment 43048




isn't it nice being able to buy a fresh vial of 833 locally? :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto

Jimmeh said:


> Looks really nice!
> Could you go in to more detail with the recipe?
> 
> Cheers, Jim




No worries.

20L (70% efficiency)

4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
70.00 gm Saaz [3.70 %] (60 min) Hops 33.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.70 %] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 

OG 1.049
IBU 39
EBC 6

Mashed in for a protein rest at 52C. After 10 min take out ~5L of grain and heat it to ~65C. Rest 15 mins. Bring it to the boil and boil for 15 mins. Add back to the tun raising the temp to 65C for the sacc rest. Rest for 60 min. Draw off 6L of first runnings (without clearing) and bring to the boil. Add back to hit 76-78C mashout.

Sparge as per usual.

90 min boil. Chilled and into the ferment fridge. Ferment at 9C for 3-4 weeks. Rack and slowly reduce the temp to 1C (1-2C per day) and lager for as long as you can. 

No doubt that was way more information than you actually wanted :blink: :lol: 

Cheers
DrSmurto

and yes, fresh WLP833 locally is the ducks nuts :super:


----------



## Peter Wadey

First wheat beer for the year.



Happy Brewing,


----------



## argon

Black Diamond IPA


Apearance:
Dark to very dark brown... not truely black. Has some brown to ruby highlights when held up to the light. Pours with persistent half inceh head that laces all the way down the glass. Probably the best lacing beer ive ever made/had. Probably due to the amount of hops in it.

Aroma:
Punch in that face American C hop citrus smashing through... not a heap of resiny aroma but quite subtle well integrated profile I will confess that in between sips i often just sit with beer under my nose breathing in the aroma... wonderful hoppiness with a little sweet aromatic malt in support. Also best smelling beer ive ever made.

Mouthfeel:
Medium to full. With a decent level of carbonation... could be a little more carbed for the style but i like it where it is. Would prefer if it finished a bit dryer.

Taste:
Hops, Hops, Hops... there is Cascade, Centennial and Chinook in there. I dont think the cascade is coming through. Centennial and Chinook are much more dominant. Could do with a touch more bitterness. Estimated in this one is around 65IBU if i remember correctly... could pump it up another 5-10IBU no problems. Very happy with the malt bill... very supportive of the dominant hops. Some nice subtle toffee sweetness in the background. Maybe the slightest hint of alcohol warmth... just right not too much, just lets you know this could end up messy.

Overall:
For a 7.5% ABV beer this is dangerously sessionable... I just keep going back for more. 
Served this up on new years eve after an afternoon of 2.9% Cascade Mild and finished off some of the boys. They didn't know what to make of drinking a dark beer and getting knocked back by all the hops.

Got the second half od the double batch fermenting now.. gonna french press a good 180g of cascade, centennial and chinook and probably another 2g/l dry hop of each. Gotta love double batches... so you can tweak the second half to your own taste


----------



## scrumpy

argon,

you really talked this bad boy up! my mouth is watering. Im planning on a big american brown/ IPA soon, wanna share the share your recipe for this one??

shit just saw the link at the bottom of your post...





argon said:


> Black Diamond IPA
> View attachment 43192
> 
> Apearance:
> Dark to very dark brown... not truely black. Has some brown to ruby highlights when held up to the light. Pours with persistent half inceh head that laces all the way down the glass. Probably the best lacing beer i've ever made/had. Probably due to the amount of hops in it.
> 
> Aroma:
> Punch in that face American C hop citrus smashing through... not a heap of resiny aroma but quite subtle well integrated profile I will confess that in between sips i often just sit with beer under my nose breathing in the aroma... wonderful hoppiness with a little sweet aromatic malt in support. Also best smelling beer i've ever made.
> 
> Mouthfeel:
> Medium to full. With a decent level of carbonation... could be a little more carbed for the style but i like it where it is. Would prefer if it finished a bit dryer.
> 
> Taste:
> Hops, Hops, Hops... there is Cascade, Centennial and Chinook in there. I don't think the cascade is coming through. Centennial and Chinook are much more dominant. Could do with a touch more bitterness. Estimated in this one is around 65IBU if i remember correctly... could pump it up another 5-10IBU no problems. Very happy with the malt bill... very supportive of the dominant hops. Some nice subtle toffee sweetness in the background. Maybe the slightest hint of alcohol warmth... just right not too much, just lets you know this could end up messy.
> 
> Overall:
> For a 7.5% ABV beer this is dangerously sessionable... I just keep going back for more.
> Served this up on new years eve after an afternoon of 2.9% Cascade Mild and finished off some of the boys. They didn't know what to make of drinking a dark beer and getting knocked back by all the hops.
> 
> Got the second half od the double batch fermenting now.. gonna french press a good 180g of cascade, centennial and chinook and probably another 2g/l dry hop of each. Gotta love double batches... so you can tweak the second half to your own taste


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Raining here in mildura. Having a couple of quiet ones waiting for the boil on my stout to end. 

Here's a pic of my Zwickle inspired lager.


----------



## yardy

Peter Wadey said:


> First wheat beer for the year.
> 
> Happy Brewing,



looks perfect :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

DrSmurto said:


> WLP 833



Love the 833............ have used it for several years and still consider it my favorite yeast!




I have to say............ some great looking beers there folks............. keep em coming!


----------



## mjfs

alright its not a glass per-se but this is mine and two of my mates first attempt at an all grain, dr smurtos golden ale... and it already tastes ten times better then anything else ive brewed, i can see how you guys get hooked on all grain now!! cold crash now... cant wait to taste this baby from a real glass :beerbang:


----------



## Peter Wadey

Homebrew .....in a frosty glass.




Cheers!


----------



## vykuza

Berlinner Weisse - using the Wyeast PC blend, mash hopped with Nelson Sauvin and 100% delicious. It is crystal clear and highly effervescent, both of which didn't come out in the pic.


----------



## Tim

Nick R said:


> Berlinner Weisse - using the Wyeast PC blend, mash hopped with Nelson Sauvin and 100% delicious. It is crystal clear and highly effervescent, both of which didn't come out in the pic.



Where is the red or green cordial?


----------



## Lecterfan

English bitter...fermented a touch too warm methinks...a bit too much fruitiness/esthers in the aftertaste. It's fine after two pints though.

Then a "better red than dead"...lit from below so you can see it's not just totally black. Again I think this has thrown off a few undesireable flavours, but in this instance it is too much alcohol warmth...although it is only %5, maybe too many fusels??? (I'm flying blind here and throwing around words that I'm not sure are correct.


Both only 4 weeks in the bottle so I'm hoping they mellow a little.

Cheers all!

(A mate came around last night to sample a few so I got him to take photos - I don't have a digital camera...more to come).


----------



## drew9242

Me munich dunkel. Really happy with it. One of my first lagers brewed with 2206. Far out this yeast can push the malt flavours. I also brewed an october fest beer with it at the same time.

Edit: Bloody photo was sideways


----------



## argon

scrumpy said:


> argon,
> 
> you really talked this bad boy up! my mouth is watering. Im planning on a big american brown/ IPA soon, wanna share the share your recipe for this one??
> 
> shit just saw the link at the bottom of your post...




Here's the link to the Black IPA recipe... reminded me cause i blew the keg the other night  

The beauty of the double batch... there's another keg's worth ready for kegging in the next day or 2


----------



## Bribie G

Oh happy day, my ale brewing has been up the shyte lately with the weather and with 1469 - I only have a small temp controlled fridge which has been tied up with lagers. My ales usually do just great under a doonah with 5 litre ice blocks made in mini jerry cans. No problem. Polite helpful Wyeast 1056 goes about its job perfectly, as does Ringwood etc.


However 1469 chucks a huge madonna hissy fit and before you know it you have volcanic action and 24 degrees in the fermenter with masses of solid yeast oozing out of the grommet and mounding up on top of the fermenter, and even Captain Freeze with his freeze ray couldn't get it down. Ketones, cat piss overtones etc. So I did the last 1469 in the lager fridge and straight-jacketed it to 16 degrees and I now have my beloved Yorkshire Gold back again.

Gotta get a bigger ferm fridge. <_<


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> Gotta get a bigger ferm fridge.


If you want lagers and ales, particularly in summer, then I think you mean _another_ fridge BribieG!  Even with the two I have, it is a challenge to keep everything flowing smoothly, natural disasters, work and domestic interruptions aside of course. Even though the lager fridge gets swapped between ferment temps and some CCing action, I'd be far happier with a third fridge, thankfully my controller is good for eight! B)


----------



## Tony

Lecterfan said:


> English bitter...fermented a touch too warm methinks...a bit too much fruitiness/esthers in the aftertaste. It's fine after two pints though.



Waiter.... there is a fly in my beer 

love the blowy on the fly screen!

beer looks great mate

cheers


----------



## bconnery

Getting near the last of the keg of Belgian Sour Orange Ale I took to club night at ANHC. 
I know I've posted this before but I've been enjoying having on tap a beer I normally only bottle.


----------



## Tony

Ahhhh ive posted it up before, but i was just cleaning out the brew rig and looked at it........... it looked so good i had to share.

Summer Saison, and OMG hasnt it improved.

Its so nice now, and the keg is almost done 

cheers


----------



## Ross

Tony said:


> Ahhhh ive posted it up before, but i was just cleaning out the brew rig and looked at it........... it looked so good i had to share.
> 
> Summer Saison, and OMG hasnt it improved.
> 
> Its so nice now, and the keg is almost done
> 
> cheers




Tony, you got a link to the recipe of that one please?

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony

definately do it mate..... awsome beer!

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50785


----------



## Lecterfan

A nice dark wheat creation - heaps of Carafa I, %50 wheat grain bill. Also a LCBA a la Tony. Hazy but the bracing and mouthfeel is amazing! (please forgive the peripheral mess - can't crop the photo).


----------



## TasChris

:icon_offtopic: 





Lecterfan said:


> A nice dark wheat creation - heaps of Carafa I, %50 wheat grain bill. Also a LCBA a la Tony. Hazy but the bracing and mouthfeel is amazing! (please forgive the peripheral mess - can't crop the photo).



Wine glasss with dregs, Rubics cube, large container of plain lable salt, large box of tissues, stress ball ( from high salt intake ?) hmmmmm what going on??? One/many of these things does not belong
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Lecterfan

TasChris said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine glasss with dregs, Rubics cube, large container of plain lable salt, large box of tissues, stress ball ( from high salt intake ?) hmmmmm what going on??? One/many of these things does not belong
> Cheers
> Chris




Hey....it was just that kind of party...you know how I like to roll....


----------



## drsmurto

1st roggenbier.

Fermented this quite low (18-19C) with WLP300 and it's thrown cloves in spades.

The spiciness of the rye comes through wonderfully, happy with my first attempt at this style.

It's been in the keg for 7 days so the yeast has settled out quite a bit.


----------



## drsmurto

Home grown Victoria hops in a rye golden ale. The 4th in the series of homegrown hops (previous versions used chinook, cascade and POR).

Very happy with this one, my favourite of the series. Victoria is such a unique hops. Loqats with some apricot. :icon_drool2: 






Having a RIS nightcap. Still in a keg, still with an oak stave drowning in it. Think 1/2 pint glass full of a liquid blacker than the ace of spades. :chug:


----------



## Lecterfan

The ubiquitous DrS GA


----------



## barls

no pics, but finishing the keg of dark braggot from anhc.
i think there is a glass left.


----------



## jyo

Amarillo and Motueka APA. Low bitterness, big aroma addition. This is drinking nicely.


----------



## barls

the farmhouse ipa from this years funky swap




very nice the tropical fruit flavours meld with the brett. 

a year and a half old kitnone sour frambrose









nice flavour cant wait for my sour version to be drinkable.


----------



## jbirbeck

A pils of sorts. 100% pils malt, 833 but Amarillo and Simcoe at 2g/l at 20 and 5. Brilliant. :chug:


----------



## raven19

*Rooting Kings' Rye Brown*

Nice smoothness in this brew, low bitterness, nice lacy head that is long lasting, medium to low carbonation, golden amber in colour. Bitterness is balanced with the medium to light malt backbone.

A darn tasty brew. Cheers mate!


----------



## jasonharley

raven19 said:


> *Rooting Kings' Rye Brown*
> 
> Nice smoothness in this brew, low bitterness, nice lacy head that is long lasting, medium to low carbonation, golden amber in colour. Bitterness is balanced with the medium to light malt backbone.
> 
> A darn tasty brew. Cheers mate!
> 
> View attachment 43980




Nice..... what did you use for head retention ... carapils?

5 eyes


----------



## jbirbeck

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Nice..... what did you use for head retention ... carapils?
> 
> 5 eyes



good brewing technique   I don't like carapils...

The recipe is loosely based on the little creatures brown recipe that popped up on here a while ago...I think there is a recipe in the DB but there is a bit of crystal in there from memory which would certainly help.


----------



## Tony

Rooting Kings said:


> good brewing technique



:super: :excl:


----------



## raven19

SWMBO really enjoys the red ale similar to Screwy's, piccie of the beer is here: Linky

Cheers Screwy!


----------



## raven19

*Rooting Kings' Dopplebock*

This is my first ever dopple, a pretty tidy one reading the guidelines too.

Appearance is deep gold to light brown, the head retention is poor, minimal bubbles around the edge of the glass only.
Big malty flavours, with a sweet alcoholic aroma but not hot.
Medium bodied, and minimal to low carbonation.

Best to limit sampling to one stubbie, any more and things could get fuzzy...


----------



## Braumoasta

Coopers toucan stout (Stout & Dark Ale), been one month in the bottle.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Braumoasta said:


> Coopers toucan stout (Stout & Dark Ale), been one month in the bottle.


looks good mate. mmm breakfast stout :icon_drool2:


----------



## Housecat

this is a blend that I did of the back end of two kegs. one was a a toucan and WAY too bitter, the other was an experiment with extract and too sweet! I married the two in a short ceremony and this is the consecration 




one of my best yet lol I'll never be able to repeat this so I am enjoying it as much as possible :icon_cheers: 

HC


----------



## Goofinder

Went to check out the inlaws new place today and it turns out they had uncovered an old bottle of what I think was a Grumpy's masterbrew FES of some sort. 

Bottled in PET in April 2008. Plenty of give in the bottle. Poured a little bit into a glass and had a taste.

Liquid vegemite. :icon_vomit: 

Dug through the fridge a bit more and found a Brewboys Ace of Spades among the Boags so that cleansed the palate nicely.


----------



## Tony

my LCBA Clone.

did a side by side last night..... couldnt pick the difference other than a tad more maltiness in mine. 

love it!


----------



## jyo

Tony's LCBA with Wyeast French Saison. This works well.


----------



## googe

Just got home from work, pale ale with brewers#2. Basic i know but hey its beer.


Cheers Greg


----------



## mje1980

It's half carbed, yeasty, and full of hop debris, but my Amercian Amber Ale is yummo. You wouldn't know there was munich, aromatic, and biscuit in there haha. I should have crash chilled before kegging, as there was 25g each cascade,columbus and amarillo in the cube. Had to unblock the out post due to the hops ( i only kegged yesterday ). Havent done that for a while!. Drinking very nice, smells awesome, and at the moment can only taste US hops. I love UK ales, but these hoppy americans are my 2nd favourite.


----------



## Bizier

This is the first glass of my "Iron Brew" Comp ale. I should really get my entry in at some stage soon... Has been sitting in our pantry hard against a wall in the centre of our townhouse to condition warm for a few weeks after kegging. The soapy bubbles are because it was carbed cold, and warmed again, and not cooled to the same temp.

Tastes good, I think there is a lick of diacetyl in there, I actually find it complimentary, more of a slick sensation at the back than butterscotch flavour. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bizier

My second runnings saison, still undercarbed and obviously quite turbid. The yeast formed some crazy clumps in the fermenter that I have never seen before. Hmmm, tannins, strong phenolics, banana. The tannins make it kind of like banaba skin. Mmmm... rustic. I am actually quite enjoying it despite the tannins.


----------



## bradsbrew

Aussie Lager being enjoyed after a day of teaching calculations.



I might have to start filtering, the beer looks a bit cloudy in the second pic.


----------



## vykuza

bradsbrew said:


> Aussie Lager being enjoyed after a day of teaching calculations.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to start filtering, the beer looks a bit cloudy in the second pic.





Ho ho. :lol:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bradsbrew said:


> Aussie Lager being enjoyed after a day of teaching calculations.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to start filtering, the beer looks a bit cloudy in the second pic.




Recipie????? Looks F*CKN tasty though.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Aussie Lager being enjoyed after a day of teaching calculations.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to start filtering, the beer looks a bit cloudy in the second pic.



That looks crap Brad, bring your keg over here and I'll dispose of the offending beer and clean it up for you.


----------



## wraith

First brew back after a 2 year break, American Amber Ale, All Simcoe, Aroma and flavour very intense (But with malt backbone supporting), 179g pellets total, first addition at 20 mins (to go), Just over 40 IBU.

Wraith


----------



## bradsbrew

_WALLACE_ said:


> Recipie????? Looks F*CKN tasty though.... :icon_drool2:



Dont think I kept the recipe for that one but it would have involved
galaxy
munich2 
vienna
wheat
POR
ger hallertau
aurora 



winkle said:


> That looks crap Brad, bring your keg over here and I'll dispose of the offending beer and clean it up for you.


The rellies already tried that trick on the weekend Winkle. They smashed through my mild and gold as well. Not bad for a 5th birthday party. I think the keg will blow soon but I am too scared to lift the keg to check.

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bradsbrew said:


> Dont think I kept the recipe for that one but it would have involved
> galaxy
> munich2
> vienna
> wheat
> POR
> ger hallertau
> aurora




I love hallertau and POR in lagers and ales, a bloody good combination! where did the aurora fit in???


----------



## bradsbrew

_WALLACE_ said:


> I love hallertau and POR in lagers and ales, a bloody good combination! where did the aurora fit in???



POR- FWH 90 min boil
Aurora either 10 or 5 min 
hallertau in cube
No chill

Cheers


----------



## drew9242

bradsbrew said:


> I think the keg will blow soon but I am too scared to lift the keg to check.
> 
> Cheers



Haha i get that all the time. The most frightening thing about brewing. I can never lift the keg, i just wait for the time bomb to explode. 

Beer looks mighty tasty aswell. Which would make it worse.


----------



## vykuza

wraith said:


> First brew back after a 2 year break, American Amber Ale, All Simcoe, Aroma and flavour very intense (But with malt backbone supporting), 179g pellets total, first addition at 20 mins (to go), Just over 40 IBU.
> 
> Wraith




Looks awesome Wraith, welcome back to the brewing. Miss it much? Enjoy every drop 

What's your recipe on this one? Sounds good to me!


----------



## Pennywise

wraith said:


> First brew back after a 2 year break, American Amber Ale, All Simcoe, Aroma and flavour very intense (But with malt backbone supporting), 179g pellets total, first addition at 20 mins (to go), Just over 40 IBU.
> 
> Wraith



Agreed, looks very very tastey. Recipe?


----------



## wraith

Thanks Pennywise and Nick R, Yes I missed it very much, now that I'm back and fully obsessed again, I don't believe that I actually stopped for that long, that first brew was brewed on 08/02/11 and i'm brewing my 5th one since this Saturday, so I've certainly thown myself into it again (2 fermentation fridges). The recipe is: 

50% Joe White Traditional Ale
45% Joe White Light Munich
5% Joe White Light Crystal

A simple grainbill but works well in this beer, you may think it's too much munich but IMO it isn't, for starters I love munich malt :icon_drool2: , secondly this is a VERY hoppy beer, smash you in the face hoppy, you need a strong malt backbone to support it, so you don't end up with hop soup, Simcoe isn't a subtle hop esp. when you use a lot.

All Simcoe Pellets (Mine was 12.2%AA)
2 additions in boil at 20 to go and 5 to go, 35-40 IBU (Roughly equal amounts, adjust as required) (won't list amounts (in boil) as it might not be the same as me (Vol. of Wort, different AA etc.)
then 45g at flameout, and another 45g in secondary fermenter (Primary if you don't rack??) that was in 25L, Adjust accordingly.

Yeast was US-05 (I pitched 24g) What a great yeast!

Sorry if I went into too much detail

Wraith


----------



## DJR

Witbier attempt #2

wyeast 3944, step mash with protein rest, 48% burghul, 49% pils, 5% oats, 1% acidulated malt. Coriander at about 12g and dried orange peel about 9g or so from the asian shop we have here (wentworth falls), plus a bit of chamomile (think it was about 3g). 15IBU or so.

Damn nice, much better that the previous effort with too much coriander although next time i will step back on the coriander and peel again - i reckon about 8g of each and 2g of chamomile is enough. Acidulated malt helps a lot with this style i reckon, just enough in it to balance it out but only just notice it.


----------



## Tony

what volume brew DJR?


----------



## DJR

Tony said:


> what volume brew DJR?



Aiming for 21-23 which is normal but ended up with 25 or so and had to use 2 fermenters!

Recipe/brewing thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=740242

And yeah, i'm getting my % grain bill wrong, the one in that thread is right but i didn't use 10/10/5g of herbs - it was as i said 8g orange 12g coriander and 3g cham


----------



## matho

Looks really nice mate


----------



## wraith

OK, Next cab off the rank, my first AG Hefe, Just opened the first bottle and very happy with it.

Wraith


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Mildura Mild. Yum.


----------



## bradsbrew

Dark Mid Strength Lager

Third glass after tapping the keg this arvo. was a bit of an experiment but has paid off quite well :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> Dark Mid Strength Lager
> 
> Third glass after tapping the keg this arvo. was a bit of an experiment but has paid off quite well :icon_cheers:


 Looks very nice Brad. Are you bringing the keg to Bribie's? Looking forward to seeing you there.  
That view is almost identical to Batz's but seems to have a lot more trees a lot more closer?  

TP


----------



## gap

DJR said:


> Witbier attempt #2
> 
> wyeast 3944, step mash with protein rest, 48% burghul, 49% pils, 5% oats, 1% acidulated malt. Coriander at about 12g and dried orange peel about 9g or so from the asian shop we have here (wentworth falls), plus a bit of chamomile (think it was about 3g). 15IBU or so.
> 
> Damn nice, much better that the previous effort with too much coriander although next time i will step back on the coriander and peel again - i reckon about 8g of each and 2g of chamomile is enough. Acidulated malt helps a lot with this style i reckon, just enough in it to balance it out but only just notice it.




that does look good and an interesting recipe.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Looks very nice Brad. Are you bringing the keg to Bribie's? Looking forward to seeing you there.
> That view is almost identical to Batz's but seems to have a lot more trees a lot more closer?
> 
> TP



Pete that keg will be a memory by the time I get to Bribie. But I will be there and I will be bringing a keg  .

I could only wish I had a view like Batz. The closest I get to the batcave is bat shit on the work ute.


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> The closest I get to the batcave is bat shit on the work ute.



*Just do it *next time Brad.
Bloody Nora! Not too many better spots for a great pissup meet the brewers or whatever?
No affillation, no whatever, no nothing, blah, blah, blah. :lol: 

And to keep this post On-Topic I plan to show off one of my poor efforts ITNFIIAAPJLIAD.

TP


----------



## bconnery

A Watneys Red Barrel glass, a beer which I know is very dear to the hearts of BribieG and I'm sure a few others too  

Oh, and my latest Rye ESB in it...

View attachment 44636


----------



## philw

My first attempt at a Coopers Wheat beer 





was different ( I don't normally drink beer like that ) very nice


----------



## bradsbrew

bconnery said:


> A Watneys Red Barrel glass, a beer which I know is very dear to the hearts of BribieG and I'm sure a few others too
> 
> Oh, and my latest Rye ESB in it...
> 
> View attachment 44636


Love the colour of that one Ben. I really have to give Rye a go. Now I'm thirsty.

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Is the recipe for the dark lager a trade secret Brad....? Love the look of it


----------



## bconnery

bradsbrew said:


> Love the colour of that one Ben. I really have to give Rye a go. Now I'm thirsty.
> 
> Cheers


It's a beer I've very happy with Brad. A few have made it now. Chappo was a big fan, back when he used to brew...


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Is the recipe for the dark lager a trade secret Brad....? Love the look of it


No secret at all mate. You helped with the original recipe :icon_cheers: It was actually the last cube of the 66L batch of mild I made. The first two were tops on the windsor yeast but I had a slurry of lager yeast and thought why not. The roast and choc malt have ended up a great combo with the lager yeast they actually stand out more served colder. 
Nice drop. OG 1035 FG 1008
Will definately be looking into dark lagers.

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Awesome! Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## MitchDudarko

Oatmeal Porter. It's been in the keg for at least 6 months now, and is beautifully roasty, but not chewy at all. I hope I can keep some for winter 







_Edit: Speeeling_


----------



## outbreak

My Kolsch. Really cleared up! The keg has gone quite quickly too


----------



## razz

That's drool material outbreak, big ups. :beer: :beer:


----------



## bkmad

A Dark Mild, brewed with a saison yeast. At first it seemed a bit unbalanced with some yeast esters not really working with it but it has matured really nicely and the mouthfeel from the yeast really adds to it and the esters have faded.


----------



## Muggus

It's been a while between drinks...



Blackberry Wheat Beer
1.5kg of freshly picked, ripe blackberries in 20L


----------



## JestersDarts

A beer given to me by a friend. I actually forgot that I had it.. and also what it actually is..




Labelled NY - perhaps a New Years celebration beer - 
i know... i'm a few months late.. Nevertheless..




Pours with good carbonation, holds a great head, lasts throughout the entire beer. Nice clear deep golden colour. Malt and spice tones on the nose.

Peppery ginger spice flavour to the beer - but really well balanced, not overwhelming, very pleasing actually. Leaves a clean and refreshing taste in the mouth.

Poured the rest of the bottle in, to include the yeast, giving it a pleasant yeast character.




I really enjoyed this beer -thanks mate!


----------



## JestersDarts

Another beer from a mate, 
cap labelled "L"
"Feb 2011" written on bottle..




Cloudy amber colour, pours a big head that dissapeared quickly.




Slight estery aroma, sweet fruity and malty flavour, carbonated highly, but it is still pleasant. Slight bitter hop aftertaste.


A nice refreshing lager, surprising for how dark and turbid it was.




Cheers again!


----------



## wraith

That blackberry wheat beer looks awesome Muggus! Love the colour.

Wraith


----------



## wraith

Brown Porter.

This is my most complex grain bill ever, I usually like to keep things simple but wanted to experiment with a more complex grain bill with this one (It has 7 malts + 1 Unmalted) plus a healthy dose of fuggle and EKG , Fermented with Nottingham, Very happy with the results.

Wraith


----------



## Shifter

The Brown Porter looks lovely, thick creamy head, can almost smell it!


----------



## Tony

What better to enjoy on a cool weekend than a couple glasses of Marzen.


----------



## jyo

I drool over your Marzen :icon_drool2: and raise you my first Pommy Pale Ale.




British Ale 2, Challenger and Styrian to 33 IBU.


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> I drool over your Marzen :icon_drool2: and raise you my first Pommy Pale Ale.



My glass is taller so i win 

Im not far off putting a dent in my ale malt and crystal stocks, and planning on getting some styrians for this winters bitters.

YUM


----------



## raven19

*RK's RIIPA*

Lovely fresh grassy hit on the nose immediately, the rye is hidden with the big hit of hops up front.

Medium to high carbonation, with big bitterness and a smooth mouthfeel.

Thick lasting off white/yellow creamy head that laces the glass nicely.

Brown to dark brown in colour, cloudy/hazy appearance.

The grassy overtones support the IIPA nicely, I am a sucker for a good IIPA. The rye I think helps smooth things out especially with the massive hop additions in this brew.

Bring me another barkeep, nice one RK! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo

Tony said:


> My glass is taller so i win
> 
> Im not far off putting a dent in my ale malt and crystal stocks, and planning on getting some styrians for this winters bitters.
> 
> YUM



It's all about size, isn't it?


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> It's all about size, isn't it?



well i have to have the biggest something


----------



## raven19

raven19 said:


> *RK's RIIPA*



Erm, I believe this is not RK's brew, maybe it was Dr Smurto's? Sorry chaps, I need to take more notice when mates drop beers off for me to sample?

Slightly :icon_offtopic: but will the real owner of the RIIPA please stand up?


----------



## Cocko

2011 Beersatan Cascade Harvest Ale.

Fresh cascade flowers :icon_drool2: and B Saaz - based on Tony's LCBA recipe...

SOOO Fresh and so clean....




And to simply to show off my new tap handle:





Clean.


----------



## michael_aussie

wraith said:


> OK, Next cab off the rank, my first AG Hefe, Just opened the first bottle and very happy with it.
> 
> Wraith






Tony said:


> What better to enjoy on a cool weekend than a couple glasses of Marzen.


Battle of the unusually tall and skinny glasses.


----------



## wraith

Looks undercarbonated to me  j/k

Wraith


----------



## Cocko

ESB.. very HH, all galaxy!

Sorry Bjornj, it is awesome!









BTW: Could anyone of you guys who take great pics, Tony, bribie etc do a little bit of a 'How to' on taking good pics?


----------



## bconnery

Not quite a glass but the most appropriate place for this...
My dad is a potter and occasionally goes to Japan for work. 

He bought back these Japanese beer mugs last trip. The little shadow in the right hand side of the mug is a dimple for your fingers to hold...

That's an alt in there, although it could be anything really...

I did a quick bit of searching to find out how common they are and found this...

View attachment 45067


----------



## Brad Churchill

Seeing as no one else has answered I'll give you my 2C worth.

Go for good natural light with a bright backround so you can really see through your beer.
If the sun is about or any source of direct light try and place it behind you so it is not shinning towards your lense. I notice in your picture the sun is visible through the window and that won't help. Effectively your camera is squinting (technical term) into the sun and not allowing the light in properly.

Cheers Brad



Cocko said:


> ESB.. very HH, all galaxy!
> 
> Sorry Bjornj, it is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 45050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Could anyone of you guys who take great pics, Tony, bribie etc do a little bit of a 'How to' on taking good pics?


----------



## Cocko

Brad C said:


> Seeing as no one else has answered I'll give you my 2C worth.
> 
> Go for good natural light with a bright backround so you can really see through your beer.
> If the sun is about or any source of direct light try and place it behind you so it is not shinning towards your lense. I notice in your picture the sun is visible through the window and that won't help. Effectively your camera is squinting (technical term) into the sun and not allowing the light in properly.
> 
> Cheers Brad




Cheers mate! Appreciate it.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

Cocko said:


> do a little bit of a 'How to' on taking good pics?



As said above....... avoid having a bright light source behind the beer shining in the lense. It will darken everything else in the photo as the camera tries to set the lighting of the brightest part right automaticly.

If you have a good Digital SLR its a bit easier to get a great shot of your beer if you know how to use your gear. 

some base rules i use:

The 6 P's........... PPPPPP (Propper Prepotation Prevents Piss Poor Performance)
Take pics mid to late arvo.
Avoid direct bright sunlight, expecially midday overhead sun.
Wipe your glass dry before taking the picture, sweat on the glass can make it look hazy.
Find a nice background with colours that contrast the beer. Green folage is great with golden beers, blue water or pale golden bricks is great behind a dark beer.
Try and fill the frame with the beer glass. If you have a backdrop like batz....... show off both but its the beer we want to see..... not always the background.
Dont take pictures naked as murpheys law says the reflection of your mummy/daddy bits will show up in the photo. 
If you can... set a small f stop (apiture) to blur the background, making the beer the focus of the image.
and i find i get a better result taking pics outdoors most of the time. I have taken a few good shots indoors but natural soft light used in the right way will alwyas win.

cheers


----------



## ledgenko

Gents ... that beer looks AWESOME !!!!!!


----------



## dmac80

Galaxy IPA,
going down very nicely. Maybe more bitterness and a few more late hops next time, but very nice nonetheless .



Cheers


----------



## raven19

Linky to Kabooby's Mocha Porter, which I cracked tonight after 6 months in the bottle.

Really tasty choc/coffee aftertones, a well rounded porter.


----------



## Cocko

Tony said:


> As said above....... avoid having a bright light source behind the beer shining in the lense. It will darken everything else in the photo as the camera tries to set the lighting of the brightest part right automaticly.
> 
> If you have a good Digital SLR its a bit easier to get a great shot of your beer if you know how to use your gear.
> 
> some base rules i use:
> 
> The 6 P's........... PPPPPP (Propper Prepotation Prevents Piss Poor Performance)
> Take pics mid to late arvo.
> Avoid direct bright sunlight, expecially midday overhead sun.
> Wipe your glass dry before taking the picture, sweat on the glass can make it look hazy.
> Find a nice background with colours that contrast the beer. Green folage is great with golden beers, blue water or pale golden bricks is great behind a dark beer.
> Try and fill the frame with the beer glass. If you have a backdrop like batz....... show off both but its the beer we want to see..... not always the background.
> Dont take pictures naked as murpheys law says the reflection of your mummy/daddy bits will show up in the photo.
> If you can... set a small f stop (apiture) to blur the background, making the beer the focus of the image.
> and i find i get a better result taking pics outdoors most of the time. I have taken a few good shots indoors but natural soft light used in the right way will alwyas win.
> 
> cheers



Above and beyond. Thanks mate!

Stay tuned for better pics! :beer:


----------



## Lecterfan

No pic, but tasting the first of my "harvest" ales, been in the bottle for 4 weeks. Due to a miscalculation of the bittering addition (old Willamette - yes I know Bum, fresh is best) it is way too sweet - but on top of that I added 30gms of my cascade flowers at 20 mins, another 30gms at 5 mins and again at flameout. Don't know if the lack of bitterness (it has 1kg of munich and another 250gms of caramunich in it as I was aiming for 50IBU but probably only got 30IBU) is masking the late hop additions or not. It is very drinkable and very tasty, but way too malty for style and there is just F.A. cascade hop aroma or flavour. Used wy 1272. Those who like a subtle, malty beer would have no qualms with it. The learning curve never ends, and it is awesome fun tasting the results haha...


edit: just had a quick go at the second harvest beer which is entirely bittered, flavoured and aroma with chinook and cascade from my plants...was aiming for 45IBU and although this is better than the first one it is still too sweet - at least this one doesn't have any cara in it. Please be aware I'm not whinging, just commenting - I will be using the lowest of all possible ranges when formulating recipes with these hops in future. Maybe that is my pay back for getting so many kgs of flowers haha!!


----------



## philw

wraith said:


> Looks undercarbonated to me  j/k
> 
> Wraith


but dam it was nice on a 31deg + day 

not sure why just used 2 drops in each bottle as I normally do


----------



## bconnery

My 'Pumpkin Scone Beer'

Orange didn't come across to the beer like I wanted but the pumpkin probably has darkened what otherwise would have been a light coloured beer with just pils malt and white flour for the bulk of the fermentables, and a little raw sugar...

View attachment 45243


----------



## bum

Much pumpkin flavour coming through?


----------



## bconnery

bum said:


> Much pumpkin flavour coming through?


Not really. It's not a bad drinking beer but I think the yeast dominates a little. I had to sub in a dried wheat yeast at the last minute as the slurry I was planning on using didn't take off. 
Whatever the case I have what I hoped for at worst, a beer I'm happy to drink even if it doesn't quite have the character of the specialty ingredient. 

Hell half the fun was thinking of the concept and brewing the beer. I'd never used pumpkin or flour...


----------



## bum

bconnery said:


> I'm happy to drink even if it doesn't quite have the character of the specialty ingredient.


Yeah, that's kinda why I asked - I've read it is pretty hard to bring the pumpkin flavour forward in a beer. I'm pretty much obsessed with pumpkin in my cooking and really want to get it forward in a brew and am seeking some hints.

Cheers.


----------



## bconnery

bum said:


> Yeah, that's kinda why I asked - I've read it is pretty hard to bring the pumpkin flavour forward in a beer. I'm pretty much obsessed with pumpkin in my cooking and really want to get it forward in a brew and am seeking some hints.
> 
> Cheers.


Well 'PocketBeers' put something like 6kgs in his so perhaps that's the answer


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Well 'PocketBeers' put something like 6kgs in his so perhaps that's the answer




Ben, what's happened, such restraint, just not you OM! Virtus Adepto

Is PocketBeers the new master of outrageous brewing?


:lol: :lol:

Will post a pic of mine, no real flavour contribution from the Pumpkin, but a very nice beer, interesting spice flavour but fairly restrained, pretty much what I wanted.

Screwy


----------



## bum

bconnery said:


> Well 'PocketBeers' put something like 6kgs in his so perhaps that's the answer


lol
As I believe I may have mentioned elsewhere, I'm stressing about squeezing 2kg into my tun let alone 6kg of the stuff! 

Maybe 2kg in the mash, 2kg in the boil and 2kg dry-pumpkining. Served in hollowed-out pumpkins of course.

What I think I'll try is having the 2kg I use be a blend of pumpkin and sweet potato - apparently this brings out the pumpkin flavour a little more.


----------



## outbreak

What type of pumpkin are you using??? Butternut pumpkin has a lot more flavour to it. I just poured a cube of pumpkin ale wort into the fermenter and it smelled like I was cooking pumpkin soup... I will see how it goes after fermentation.


----------



## winkle

Well I used 1 kg butternut and 200gm of yellow sweet potato, roasted, mulched up etc then dumped into the mash. Smelt alright in the fermentor but then I decided to filter it for presentation and after bottle conditioning there is only the spice element left in aroma/flavour  .
If doing it again I'd use 2kg min, mash higher and not filter. I might give it a go as a 9/10% Xmas beer addition later this year (which is what I should have done in the first place).

Edit: Sh*t another thread I've helped drag :icon_offtopic: . Sorry


----------



## Tony

Belgian Wit

This beer is great!

Its tart, mild phenols, spice is ballanced perfectly......... Very VERY happy!


----------



## brando

Tony said:


> Belgian Wit
> 
> This beer is great!
> 
> Its tart, mild phenols, spice is ballanced perfectly......... Very VERY happy!



Any chance of recipe? That one looks amazing! Very nice photography.


----------



## Tony

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry764899

done


----------



## brando

Got it. Thanks Tony.


----------



## winkle

Thats one purdy lookin' thang.
Nice work Tony :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G

Chinese Lager
4000 BB Ale
1000 da ricez
50 g new season Chinese Saaz 60 mins (3% AA)
50g new season Chinese Saaz 10 mins
S-189

No complaints whatsoever  
Clean fairly Euro aroma, nice crisp bitterness (not like the harsh bitterness of the 2009 lot)

Well worth the $20 a kilo (including post)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo

My first AG stout. Oatmeal Stout, Cascade and EKG and WY ESB 1968. After some stress about bottle infections due to an oiliness on the surface, all is good. At five weeks I couldn't help myself...this is sooo smooth. I will try to leave the rest for a few months.


----------



## boingk

Looking good guys, especially that stout, jyo.

I had a few of these while I was building some balsa models last night:






Just a kits'n'bits with an asiatic twist.

Coopers Australian Bitter 1.7kg
500g liquid rice malt
250g LDME
250g white sugar :beerbang:

No extra hopping, stock yeast @ 18'C. Either I've been out of the game for too long or it just came out well.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Peter Wadey

Something from the kettle this morning.
1.058 (mostly Fawcetts MO with some Munich, Imperial, Heritage Crystal & Carafa for colour)
Finished with a generous gift of Fuggles & EKG
Tastes alright


----------



## Fodder

Neills Centamarillo...

Possibly one of the clearest beers i've brewed, and one of the clearest out of the bottle as well...thought it was pic worthy...

Bottle conditioned for a month, hoppy flavous abound! Nice drop this one, will definately do again. Messed up my bulk prime calcs, so its a little less carb'd than i'd have liked, however still pours with a nice head...


----------



## Bizier

Big apa or small ipa with loads of chinook, keg hopped with chinook and columbus, used jw pils and the simpson naked oats. Dry and refreshing, already nailed one keg.


----------



## wraith

Hibiscus Wheat




Wraith


----------



## Tony

oh yeah!!!!!!

I was looking at hibiscus flowers today thinking......mmmm these would be awsome in a beer.

Where did you get them, how much were they and how much did you use in what size batch 

cheers


----------



## wraith

Hey Tony, Got them Here: http://www.herbwholesalers.com/, had to order 1.5 kg as a minimum, order of $30 is required.

1kg $23.90, 500g $13.95 + postage.

I used 500g flowers at flameout in a 35L boil. Though next time I will half that (the flowers are very tart and overpowering) and increase sweetness for balance (more crystal (10%, next time 15%) and higher mash temp(67c, next time 68c) 

It's nice but it could be nicer, This was my first attempt with this ingredient, next one should be more spot on.

Wraith


----------



## malt_shovel

APA with 5% Caramel Rye.


----------



## wraith

In relation to the Pumpkin discussion earlier, for the record butternut is not a pumpkin, it's a squash. Why it's called pumpkin here is beyond me, I'm planning a pumpkin ale soon, I'll be using Jap.
(For the record I love Butternut, just saying it's not a Pumpkin).

Wraith


----------



## bum

wraith said:


> In relation to the Pumpkin discussion earlier, for the record butternut is not a pumpkin, it's a squash. Why it's called pumpkin here is beyond me, I'm planning a pumpkin ale soon, I'll be using Jap.
> (For the record I love Butternut, just saying it's not a Pumpkin).


Pumpkin is a type of squash and butternut is a type of squash that sits perfectly comfortably in the pumpkin family so the name is not incorrect - just a local difference.

Why you'd get so upset about it is beyond me.


----------



## wraith

Ok, This is why I shouldn't post after a few drinks haha, I regret posting that.

You're right bum, It isn't incorrect to call it a pumpkin. 

In a way i'm happy because I can use butternut and still call it a pumpkin ale, which I like best anyway 

Wraith


----------



## jbirbeck

my Alt... brilliant


----------



## white.grant

Posted this twice, my clone and a side by side comparison of the Traquair House Jacobite Ale. Mines on the left and has a slightly higher carb. Theirs is on the right and is delicious, hard to tell them apart really. Mine wins though, I can make 20 liters of it for the cost of two of their stubbies. The joys of Home brewing...





cheers

grant

PS. If you're in the NSW special case swap you're getting the one on the left.


----------



## raven19

*English Bitter*

All credit to Butters for the recipe formulation on this one. Grain to Brain in less than 7 days, 1469 fermented it in 4 days flat.


----------



## bradsbrew

raven19 said:


> *English Bitter*
> 
> All credit to Butters for the recipe formulation on this one. Grain to Brain in less than 7 days, 1469 fermented it in 4 days flat.
> 
> View attachment 45523




Hmmm now I'm thirsty again. That ale looks like it should belong on the counter of an old english pub with big beams on a low ceiling designed for short people.

Cheers


----------



## raven19

bradsbrew said:


> ... That ale looks like it should belong on the counter of an old english pub with big beams on a low ceiling designed for short people.



Well Butters and I are not 6ft, so I guess we fit that description! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G

Scuse the poor focus but this is my biggest surprise of 2011 - my Chinee Lager with new season Chinese Saaz from GLS himself.
It's scrubbed up fantastically but as I've discovered needs a month of lagering to come real good.

None of the throat stripping bitterness of the 2009 batch and this reminds me of quaffing a Carlsberg. Mild clean aroma, pleasant mid-tongue bitterness, And I've got a kilo of the stuff,  will be doing this one as a house beer from now on.


----------



## DKS

BribieG said:


> Scuse the poor focus but this is my biggest surprise of 2011 - my Chinee Lager with new season Chinese Saaz from GLS himself.
> It's scrubbed up fantastically but as I've discovered needs a month of lagering to come real good.
> 
> None of the throat stripping bitterness of the 2009 batch and this reminds me of quaffing a Carlsberg. Mild clean aroma, pleasant mid-tongue bitterness, And I've got a kilo of the stuff,  will be doing this one as a house beer from now on.




Tried this beer last week. Have to say the best beer made with Chinesse hops Ive had to date.Nice job Bribie.
As for a house beer, well.... Ide like to have the recipe of the other one you had that night, that was really good. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Triple K

71% Wey Pils
22%Wheat
7%Oats

37IBU 8%ABV

and the blue mountains in the background :icon_drunk:


----------



## bradsbrew

Well I cant make it to the brewday so I may as well do a bit of QA on the keg I filled yesterday after it had been crashing at 0/1 deg for a 10 days.

Cnr of Munich and Vienna Pils Lager


Beautiful

Cheers


----------



## Braumoasta

Coopers English Bitter:






With controlled fermentation temperatures, this kit produces an AWESOME beer. :lol:


----------



## Kieren

​*Way of the Beer*​Brewed for my sensei's grading​


----------



## wraith

Belgian Dubbel

Wraith


----------



## domix

Grantw said:


> Posted this twice, my clone and a side by side comparison of the Traquair House Jacobite Ale. Mines on the left and has a slightly higher carb. Theirs is on the right and is delicious, hard to tell them apart really. Mine wins though, I can make 20 liters of it for the cost of two of their stubbies. The joys of Home brewing...



Tried the Traquair a couple of weeks ago. Really nice. Any chance of sharing the recipe?

thanks


----------



## jasonharley

raven19 said:


> *English Bitter*
> 
> All credit to Butters for the recipe formulation on this one. Grain to Brain in less than 7 days, 1469 fermented it in 4 days flat.
> 
> View attachment 45523




4 days ... that is nice work ... i am impressed !!!!!


----------



## MitchyP

Braumoasta said:


> Coopers English Bitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With controlled fermentation temperatures, this kit produces an AWESOME beer. :lol:




Can you elaborate on what you included and did what with etc??


----------



## Braumoasta

MitchyP said:


> Can you elaborate on what you included and did what with etc??




Ingredients were:
1.7kg Coopers English Bitter Kit
500g Light Dried Malt Extract
400g Brew Enhancer 2
And a few table spoons of treacle
Made to 23 litres and fermented at 18C with the kit yeast
Everyone who has tried it loved it, and have commented that it has no 'homebrew' taste  It actually has some nice hop aroma, without any additions.


----------



## outbreak

Braumoasta said:


> Coopers English Bitter:
> 
> 
> 
> With controlled fermentation temperatures, this kit produces an AWESOME beer. :lol:




Its great having temp control! From fermenter in cupboard and hope for the best, to kits with temp control was a big step in quality.


----------



## Fourstar

[post="761976"]Dry Stout.[/post]

I couldn't enjoy this without sharing.


----------



## troupy

Very nice! I just brewed this kit up with 2kg of Marris Otter and 300g of Medium Crystal. Chucked in 30g of goldings towards the end of the boil. Pitched wyeast 1099. It is still carbonating, but I shall have photos up soon  . 



Braumoasta said:


> Coopers English Bitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With controlled fermentation temperatures, this kit produces an AWESOME beer. :lol:


----------



## troupy

And here it is. 
Coopers English Bitter kit.
2kg TF Maris Otter
300g medium crystal
30g Goldings boiled for 15minute.

Still very young, but very tasty



.


----------



## Tony

Troupy said:


> And here it is.
> 
> Still very young, but very tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Bitters are best young!

Looks fantastic... well done mate!

Edit: Now to drop the can and do it AG :super:


----------



## troupy

Tony said:


> Bitters are best young!
> 
> Looks fantastic... well done mate!
> 
> Edit: Now to drop the can and do it AG :super:




Thanks Tony. I've actually got my first AG Bitter in the fermenter at the moment. It is looking a bit soupy . 
Will be in the glass with photos in a month or so.

Cheers.


----------



## Bribie G

Drink up your Milo, son, it's good for you






Buddy who has connections on the Darling Downs got me a few kilos of malt destined for Nestle = Milo 
Not particularly plump grains but I did a SMASH with it and Willamette + Wy 1056. It turned out not a hell of a lot of carbohydrate in it as it only hit the high 30s so I dexed it up, and it's turned out so much like TED it's amazing.  

Actually it's great to slam it down as a lawnmower as long as it's ice cold.
I noticed a heck of a lot of frothing at the beginning of the boil, and massive cold break so I took a punt on it having a lot of protein and used it to do a cereal mash and it's a diastatic monster, that beer still carbing up. No chill haze at all in the current batch.

edit: what you see there is -1 - had to keep wiping the glass to get the shot. B)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I have to stop looking at this thread while I'm at work. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar

I have to stop looking at this thread while I'm at work sick.


----------



## Screwtop

BribieG said:


> Drink up your Milo, son, it's good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy who has connections on the Darling Downs got me a few kilos of malt destined for Nestle = Milo
> Not particularly plump grains but I did a SMASH with it and Willamette + Wy 1056. It turned out not a hell of a lot of carbohydrate in it as it only hit the high 30s so I dexed it up, and it's turned out so much like TED it's amazing.
> 
> Actually it's great to slam it down as a lawnmower as long as it's ice cold.
> I noticed a heck of a lot of frothing at the beginning of the boil, and massive cold break so I took a punt on it having a lot of protein and used it to do a cereal mash and it's a diastatic monster, that beer still carbing up. No chill haze at all in the current batch.
> 
> edit: what you see there is -1 - had to keep wiping the glass to get the shot. B)




Nice beer ................ but where did you get that levitating glass!!!!

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G

Screwtop said:


> Nice beer ................ but where did you get that levitating glass!!!!
> 
> Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

BribieG said:


>




Ohhhhh! And here was me thinking it must have been a light beer :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

Screwtop said:


> Ohhhhh! And here was me thinking it must have been a light beer :lol:



Gettn me pished :icon_drunk: 

Of course if you think about it, the glass could well have been positioned carefully, sitting on top of the knob at the middle of the Jackaroo BBQ cover

Well spotted


----------



## [email protected]

i agree! looking at this thread at work is not good for keeping the boss happy! lucky he doesnt drink!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Lord Nels 2IC.


----------



## Tony

home brewed ones in here mate  

Whats in the glass (commercial) for the bought ones


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sorry champ, rookie error. 
She's a top drop :chug:


----------



## Weatherby

One of my fave homebrews and pretty easy


----------



## yardy

Pils with Saaz & Strisselspalt


----------



## probablynathan

my best beer to date. a Oktoberfest, recipe taken for Brewing classic styles.


----------



## jonw

yardy said:


> Pils with Saaz & Strisselspalt



Couldn't help but notice the St Austell brewery bar towel. Their Tinners and Tribute ales are some of my faves.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## T_Kiwi

my first ever home brew, just mangrove jacks classic gold lager kit, tastes very very nice even if i do say so myself


----------



## vykuza

T_Kiwi said:


> my first ever home brew, just mangrove jacks classic gold lager kit, tastes very very nice even if i do say so myself
> 
> View attachment 45973




I'll ignore the flag in the back - but I have to say good work T_Kiwi! Looks the goods and I hope you enjoy every drop in good health.

Good on you mate.


----------



## T_Kiwi

Thanks Nick, i have nearly polished off the keg and only been 7 days since cracking it open, im impressed with the quality of taste for a home brew. you can ignore the flag all you like but the flag wont ignore you, next up is a black rock pilsner blonde with #15


----------



## Bizier

Every glass of this imperial strength old ale gives this spectacular lacing, always like a japanese painting of waves.

It makes for good contemplating beer.


----------



## jyo

Looks awesome, Dan.
I raise my last (thought all was gone) bottle of Landlord attempt 1. It aint a Landlord, but it's pretty bloody good 





Cheers, John.


----------



## humulus

Nick R said:


> I'll ignore the flag in the back - but I have to say good work T_Kiwi! Looks the goods and I hope you enjoy every drop in good health.
> 
> Good on you mate.


HeHeHe!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

the good doctors golden


----------



## Peter Wadey

Citra only APA.
No filter or post boil finings.




Cheers,
Peter


----------



## pdfarrell

Peter Wadey said:


> Citra only APA.
> No filter or post boil finings.
> 
> View attachment 46022
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Peter



That looks superb! If only the internet was connected by beer lines.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Dr Smurto's landlord. A bit hazy but very drinkable and very tasty.


----------



## Tony

Liam_snorkel said:


> Sorry champ, rookie error.
> She's a top drop :chug:



Not a problem mate and wasnt having a go at you...... just letting you know 

cheers


----------



## Spork

I knew this wouldn't quite be ready, but I had to try one: My Wizard's Miff. A touch hazy, and tastes a bit green still (only been bottled 9 days) but drinkable.









First pic. is as it poured, the 2nd one I frothed it up using a syringe. Once it had a head of foam it held it quite well.

Pretty happy for my 1st attempt, and I think it will improve as it conditions longer. Planning another of these, but using the Cooper's larger can that came with my kit instaed of the Black Rock colonial larger, and the rest from one of the site sponsors. I hope using in-date ingredients and having a temperature controlled fermentation will improve it further.


----------



## yardy

Spork said:


> I knew this wouldn't quite be ready, but I had to try one: My Wizard's Miff. A touch hazy, and tastes a bit green still (only been bottled 9 days) but drinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pic. is as it poured, the 2nd one I frothed it up using a syringe. Once it had a head of foam it held it quite well.
> 
> Pretty happy for my 1st attempt, and I think it will improve as it conditions longer. Planning another of these, but using the Cooper's larger can that came with my kit instaed of the Black Rock colonial larger, and the rest from one of the site sponsors. I hope using in-date ingredients and having a temperature controlled fermentation will improve it further.




nice one spork, :icon_chickcheers: try and keep at least 2 bottles from each batch, you won't believe the difference a couple of months will make

cheers


----------



## raven19

If you like your lagers with a bit of roasty/choc flavour, give this one a go!

Schwartzbier Mk3:




Recipe, etc here:
Schwartz thread linky


----------



## yardy

raven19 said:


> If you like your lagers with a bit of roasty/choc flavour, give this one a go!
> 
> Schwartzbier Mk3:
> 
> Recipe, etc here:
> Schwartz thread linky




Love the Schwarz :icon_cheers: 

the last of Craftbrewers FWK http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4119






cheers


----------



## NickB

First beer of the early Friday....

My ESB with Fuggles and Styrian Goldings.

Yummo.





Cheers!


----------



## Amin

Keiren's Cascadian dark ale (maybe imperial?), very tasty


----------



## HeavyNova

Although I've never contributed to this thread - I love it.

Just sayin.


----------



## mckenry

Belgian Tripel 9.9%
Pours a golden honey colour with a thick white fluffy head.
Aroma is instantly that belgian herbaceaus, floral nose.
Carbonation is medium high - spot on.
Immediately hit with the alcohol on first taste. Crisp on the palate, with most sensation to the back of the roof of the mouth. Then a sweetness shines through.
No fruitiness what so ever. 
Brilliant.
brewer = mikk.
Thank you mikk!



My wife likes it. Said it makes me look better after 1 and now we're off to have a spa..... :beer:


----------



## jyo

That is a sexy beer, Mcknery.


----------



## MitchDudarko

My APA brewed with Chinook, cascade and centennial. Superb.


----------



## mikk

Mckenry, Glad you liked the Tripel! 
I'll def be doing this one again, but at about 8-8.5% instead. I had a Chimay white on tap from the Lord Nelson yesterday (for research purposes), & the reduced alcohol in it made it easier to drink than this one.
Shame they served the Chimay at normal tap temp though- i thought they would've known better....!

Ingedients wise, the simplest beer i've ever made, but also the most time consuming & most complicated mash schedule ever.

Mikk.







mckenry said:


> Belgian Tripel 9.9%
> Pours a golden honey colour with a thick white fluffy head.
> Aroma is instantly that belgian herbaceaus, floral nose.
> Carbonation is medium high - spot on.
> Immediately hit with the alcohol on first taste. Crisp on the palate, with most sensation to the back of the roof of the mouth. Then a sweetness shines through.
> No fruitiness what so ever.
> Brilliant.
> brewer = mikk.
> Thank you mikk!
> View attachment 46165
> 
> 
> My wife likes it. Said it makes me look better after 1 and now we're off to have a spa..... :beer:


----------



## yum beer

Here is my attempt at a Steinlager Pure clone.
Mine on left.



Poured very gassy with a huge head but settled with carbonation almost identical to the Steinlager.





Tastes very similar but bitterness comes through a bit later in the mouth, though close to Steinlager levels.
Kits and bits, Coopers euro, be1, LDM,DDM, small carapils/carahell infusion, Hallertau and super alpha, bittering and flavour additions.
Hallertau day 7 of the ferment.
A little deeper gold than the steinlager but had a crap load more lacing. 9 weeks in the bottle
Im pleased.


----------



## adniels3n

Well, after 4 days carbing in the keg, here she is. The good Drs Golden Ale. 2nd AG beer, but the 1st to be drunk (Operation Mongoose has a month left in the bottles). Suffering from chill haze (Roo_brew: "Did you whirlpool it?" Me: "Well, I _made_ a whirlpool...) Other tasters are a bit unsure what to think at 1st. SWMBO said it doesn't taste like any beers she's had before, but likes it very much. I guess that means i've got the finance approval?


----------



## outbreak

Muddzy said:


> Well, after 4 days carbing in the keg, here she is. The good Drs Golden Ale. 2nd AG beer, but the 1st to be drunk (Operation Mongoose has a month left in the bottles). Suffering from chill haze (Roo_brew: "Did you whirlpool it?" Me: "Well, I _made_ a whirlpool...) Other tasters are a bit unsure what to think at 1st. SWMBO said it doesn't taste like any beers she's had before, but likes it very much. I guess that means i've got the finance approval?
> 
> View attachment 46248
> View attachment 46249



Looks the goods! Nice lacing on the glass


----------



## Braumoasta

Coopers Irish stout with 1.5kg can of Coopers light liquid malt and steeped 80g of roasted barley.






Probably my best brew yet. Really fantastic. I used a very low priming rate with the bottles, it pours with almost no head (which was planned) and I just use a plastic syringe to get a thick, creamy Guinness like head. :lol:


----------



## matho

i thought i would share, the photo makes the beer looks like mud but there is nothing better than having a belgian dark strong in front of the fire
it sure does warm you up




cheers matho


----------



## Braumoasta

matho said:


> there is nothing better than having a belgian dark strong in front of the fire
> it sure does warm you up



I reckon! Winter is my favourite time of year, lighting the fire then just sitting in the warmth with a pint of stout... bliss :chug:


----------



## jyo

My attempt at Belhaven's Twisted Thistle IPA. G.P. ,crystal with Challenger and Cascade with British Ale 11.. Awesome combination.


----------



## Tony

My Coopers Stout attempt/improvement.

Its creamy smooth, rounder body than coopers, smooth clean roast character and quite enjoyable on a cold day at about 6%

Best part is i have a 50 liter keg of it 

I made it with MO, 16% flaked barley, 8.5% Weyermann choc wheat, and a few % of both pale choc and crystal and bittered it up to 44 IBU with home grown POR flowers. Sipping on it its actually more of a Robust porter....... either way its a fine dark ale for a wintery afternoon!


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> My Coopers Stout attempt/improvement.
> 
> Its creamy smooth, rounder body than coopers, smooth clean roast character and quite enjoyable on a cold day at about 6%
> 
> Best part is i have a 50 liter keg of it
> 
> I made it with MO, 16% flaked barley, 8.5% Weyermann choc wheat, and a few % of both pale choc and crystal and bittered it up to 44 IBU with home grown POR flowers. Sipping on it its actually more of a Robust porter....... either way its a fine dark ale for a wintery afternoon!



nice beer Tone, love the big choc wheat addition

cheers


----------



## domix

My first partial mash beer and first stout.
Couldn't be happier with how this turned out. I aimed for lots of choc flavours and it's right on the money.
First all grain (AIPA) is fermenting as I type!


----------



## Braumoasta

domix said:


> My first partial mash beer and first stout.
> Couldn't be happier with how this turned out. I aimed for lots of choc flavours and it's right on the money.
> First all grain (AIPA) is fermenting as I type!
> View attachment 46317



Mmm looks awesome! :beerbang: Do you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## domix

Braumoasta said:


> Mmm looks awesome! :beerbang: Do you mind sharing the recipe?



Sure.

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 16.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 104.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 36.70 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 45.87 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 7.34 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5.50 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.67 % 
0.05 kg Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
80.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (50 min) Hops 33.6 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

FG ended up being 1.024, 5.75%. Boil was more like 20L with an enthusiastic sparge.
Primary for just under 3 weeks.

Props to Manticle and Bizier for their input.


----------



## NickB

Dark Mild 6, kegged yesterday.

Malty, smooth, hint of roast and smoke (handful of peated malt). Yumm. Doing another double of this on Tuesday (long, long weekend for me )






Cheers!


----------



## bradsbrew

Hmm nothin like a home made stout to go with my home made pie on a chilly sunday whilst brewing up a triple batch of mild.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Brad, that looks delicious!!!


----------



## Peter Wadey

Ummm, beer ?!?!


----------



## MitchDudarko

My first attempt at a mild ~3% ABV, but tasty as hell!






And this one is an IIPA. 9% ABV and 93.5 IBU. These are a one every once in a while beer. Sweet malt and toffee on the nose and palate but balanced nicely with the 93.5IBU.






Mitch


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

APA :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99

Nut Brown


----------



## Tony

oh man the dark ales are out in force


----------



## Braumoasta

Tony said:


> oh man the dark ales are out in force



:beerbang: If anything is going to turn me into an alcoholic... it's this thread! I'm just sitting here drooling, delicious looking beers everyone! :icon_cheers:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

DU99 said:


> Nut Brown



Kit or AG Steve, looks like a nice drop!


----------



## DU99

Cooper's dark ale with a stepping kit(brew2you) ..S33 yeast..in keg for 4weeks..


----------



## Jimboley

DU99 said:


> Nut Brown



Oh that looks good! :lol:


----------



## jyo

Keeping the dark ale theme going here. First Mild Attempt. After an infection worry, this has turned out really nice. Cheers for the advice, Tony :icon_cheers:


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Irish Red. It's a recipe I used in this thread in my extract days. It was a favourite of mine and this is my first go with an all grain recipe. Very nice I must say. :icon_cheers:


----------



## domix

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Irish Red. It's a recipe I used in this thread in my extract days. It was a favourite of mine and this is my first go with an all grain recipe. Very nice I must say. :icon_cheers:



Certainly looks tasty. Great colour.


----------



## Spork

Neither dark, nor an ale.
Sampling my batch of JAO mead that I bottled today.
If this stuff gets better with time it is going to be nectar! It's pretty bloody tasty already.
Planning a double batch tomorrow or the weekend.


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> Cheers for the advice, Tony :icon_cheers:



Not a problem mate.... glad it turned out ok!


----------



## outbreak

jyo said:


> Keeping the dark ale theme going here. First Mild Attempt. After an infection worry, this has turned out really nice. Cheers for the advice, Tony :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 46394


 

Love the colour, can you post the recipe?


----------



## jyo

outbreak said:


> Love the colour, can you post the recipe?



Sure, mate.
This is by no means a mild recipe as such, though. I really wanted to brew a mild and after looking at some recipes I just used what I had on hand. Still, it turned out really nice. Quaffable, slight dry finish with just enough crystal to carry everything.


*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (83.93%)
0.230 kg Caraaroma (5.52%)
0.200 kg Chocolate (4.8%)
0.120 kg Caraamber (2.88%)
0.120 kg Rice Gulls (2.88%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 69C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II

*Notes*
----------------
60 @ 40
10 @ 5 mins
No Chilled

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## yardy

Alt with some light reading :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

yardy said:


> View attachment 46427
> 
> 
> Alt with some light reading :icon_cheers:




Don't think you need either of those books Yardy.
Beer looks great!!

Andrew


----------



## yardy

ha, don't know about that mate, we should catch up again one decade :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## Dave70

Choc coffee stout.
About 8% on the Richter scale. Warming, rich and deadly.

Should have really scattered some coffee beans and bits of chocolate about. Oh well..


----------



## outbreak

jyo said:


> Sure, mate.
> This is by no means a mild recipe as such, though. I really wanted to brew a mild and after looking at some recipes I just used what I had on hand. Still, it turned out really nice. Quaffable, slight dry finish with just enough crystal to carry everything.
> 
> 
> *Grain Bill*
> ----------------
> 3.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (83.93%)
> 0.230 kg Caraaroma (5.52%)
> 0.200 kg Chocolate (4.8%)
> 0.120 kg Caraamber (2.88%)
> 0.120 kg Rice Gulls (2.88%)
> 
> *Hop Bill*
> ----------------
> 30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
> 15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
> 
> *Misc Bill*
> ----------------
> 
> Single step Infusion at 69C for 90 Minutes.
> Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II
> 
> *Notes*
> ----------------
> 60 @ 40
> 10 @ 5 mins
> No Chilled
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



I have to get a 25kg bag of golden promise, I used it in a Northern Brown and it tastes awesome. I think I might make this next week.


----------



## DU99

Yummy looking Stout


----------



## Pennywise

Scottish 80/, unfortunately the carbonation just isn't happening on this. I haven't bottled a whole batch for ages and this is what I get, but it is very very nice regardless. It's the recipe out of BCS (AG)


----------



## Braumoasta

Coopers Real Ale with added grains and hops:


----------



## Tony

Mmmm that looks great!

Well done


----------



## bconnery

I'll be back for breakfast Sorachi Ace Pale Ale

Not a great pic again I know, not a bad beer though...
Enjoying the fruity hops. Tinned mango would be one description, it's a hard hop to pin down...

View attachment 46443


----------



## NickB

Nice looking beer Ben!

Another hop I'll have to try! Will never get through my current stash, let alone add to it!

Just polishing off the first of many beers coming to me as the Xmas in July Lotto 2011 2nd place getter.....

StraussyStrauss' English Brown Ale

Going down a treat (and apologies for my dodgy pic too!)






Cheers!


----------



## Dave70

Pennywise said:


> Scottish 80/, unfortunately the carbonation just isn't happening on this. I haven't bottled a whole batch for ages and this is what I get, but it is very very nice regardless. It's the recipe out of BCS (AG)



I had this with a batch of stout - actually the one in the pic - as you can see, a month made all the difference.
I was almost ready to rip the caps off and ad more yeast to get the party started.


----------



## DU99

some really good looking beer's


----------



## Pennywise

Dave70 said:


> I had this with a batch of stout - actually the one in the pic - as you can see, a month made all the difference.
> I was almost ready to rip the caps off and ad more yeast to get the party started.



Yeah, I've put half the batch on the heat pad & I'll see how it is in a few weeks. It's already been in the bottle a month, I didn't expect full carb (considering how strong it is, I knew it would take longer) but I was suprised at how much it was lacking. Regardless, it wont be tipped cause it's soo damn nice. Leaves me with high hopes should it actually carb up


----------



## argon

Triple Hopped IPA.
67% BB Ale
11% Carawheat
11% Munich I
11% Simpsons Golden Naked Oats
US05
Chinook/Cascade/Amarillo to 100IBU... drinking so good after few months in the keg.


----------



## jlm

Schwartzbier


If there's one thing this country needs, its more dark lagers.


----------



## vykuza

"First Attempt" Cream Ale. After a long flight, a short nap and a successful brew, I found the last litre left, so what is a man to do apart from put it in a big litre stein and go to town on it?!

Yum.


----------



## Pennywise

First crack at Endevour Pale Ale


----------



## JestersDarts

Pennywise said:


> First crack at Endevour Pale Ale


man how good does that look


----------



## RobB

argon said:


> Triple Hopped IPA.
> 67% BB Ale
> 11% Carawheat
> 11% Munich I
> 11% Simpsons Golden Naked Oats
> US05
> Chinook/Cascade/Amarillo to 100IBU... drinking so good after few months in the keg.
> 
> View attachment 46546


Nice. I haven't used the naked oats before. What do they add to a big, hoppy beer like this one?


----------



## Dave70

Belgian strong ale.

Still a little 'hot' on the back of the throat and could do with a bit longer sitting under the house. Hopefully it will clear a little also.


----------



## seamad

This is my Obese Yak
Love cascade and NS together, find though that NS is to be loved and feared in equal measure.Very happy with the balance of this one, cascade used for bittering and aroma, NS mainly aroma
Beer is actually very clear (polyclar and filtered), This one was just poured and bubbles make it look cloudy.

The astute amongst you with good vision may just see the tree through the glass :lol: 





cheers 

sean


----------



## goomboogo

seamad said:


> The astute amongst you with good vision may just see the tree through the glass :lol:
> 
> sean



Get out quick. The tree is on fire.


----------



## seamad

well spotted


----------



## Peter Wadey




----------



## jasonharley

MitchDudarko said:


> My first attempt at a mild ~3% ABV, but tasty as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is an IIPA. 9% ABV and 93.5 IBU. These are a one every once in a while beer. Sweet malt and toffee on the nose and palate but balanced nicely with the 93.5IBU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch





Mitch ..... you would have a mild recipe that you would be keen to share .... it sound great ???


cheers 5 eyes


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Franziskaner Hefeweizen. No pic, we all know what it looks like in a stein.

Almost run out of home brew again. I have a bottle of Lord Nelson Citra Sauvin Ale under the house (the last) that might meet its maker tonight.

Really need to get around to bottling the next two and making another batch of Lord Nelson. 

As seamad said - Nelson Sauvin is to be feared and loved. I've figured out how to get it right (never longer than 30 mins and fantastic as an aroma hop - trial and eror) and it really works well.

Goomba


----------



## jyo

Simple Blonde
Pils/Vienna 60/40
EKG 
Belgian Ardennes @ 20'
She's hazy as, but I'll forgive her


----------



## Dave70

ALDI cider.
Nothing tricky, just juice (not Just Juice_ boom - tish_), brown sugar and S05.
This stuff is pushing five months in the bottle and just keeps getting smoother. Lost a lot of the initial tartness and now has those teensy little bubbles that last the whole drink. 
If I can knock out a sweet cider without back sweetening I'll be chuffed. Plus win the favor of my wife. Win, win..


----------



## NickB

Sampling some of my Xmas in July Lottos Beers tonight.

First up, Kiefer33's APA




Then C-MOR's APA





Both really nice beers! Feedback given in the Xmas in July Lotto thread, including BJCP judging sheets...

Cheers!


----------



## kenlock

Here is my Caber Toss IIPA. 8.3% of bitter goodness. :icon_drool2: 

85% Maris Otter 15% crystal/munich, and 240gm of hops for 150IBU (calculated) (90gm Dry hopped). Columbus, Centennial and Simcoe. Fermented with #1469.






This had a much larger head upon pouring. By the time I remembered how to use my DSLR camera (over 5 minutes) this is the result. You can see the lacing in the jug.


----------



## drsmurto

Victoria Bitter  

Since my golden ale is listed as an english bitter (it's not an APA) and i used victoria hops i think it's an accurate moniker.






Technically it's a rye golden ale and it's a very nice drop. No, it's the best beer i have made and this is the 3rd time i have brewed it.

Went out this afternoon and cut of 2 nice pieces of my victoria rhizome and planted them so i now have 3 x victoria plants. :icon_drool2: 

The flavour is unlike any hop i have ever tasted. Loqat with a little peach/nectarine. Goes beautifully with rye.


----------



## Guysmiley54

GREAT GOOGLY MOOGLY DOCTOR!! That looks the business 

Do you have a recipe to share? Also, where would I find Victoria hops?




DrSmurto said:


> Victoria Bitter
> 
> Since my golden ale is listed as an english bitter (it's not an APA) and i used victoria hops i think it's an accurate moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically it's a rye golden ale and it's a very nice drop. No, it's the best beer i have made and this is the 3rd time i have brewed it.
> 
> Went out this afternoon and cut of 2 nice pieces of my victoria rhizome and planted them so i now have 3 x victoria plants. :icon_drool2:
> 
> The flavour is unlike any hop i have ever tasted. Loqat with a little peach/nectarine. Goes beautifully with rye.


----------



## drsmurto

Recipe is based on the standard golden ale - Link

Rye instead of wheat. Vienna instead of munich. any medium crystal will do, i used bairds for this one. Magnum for bittering, victoria for flavour/aroma. WY1272 (American Ale 2).

So in reality it has nothing the same as the original golden ale, even the water is different as i now adjust my rainwater :lol: 

What i do do is keep the % of the grist the same.

Now in the glass is my oak aged RIS. Brewed this 12 months ago, was on oak for 9 months before i tapped off 24 bottles. Still have the remaining in a keg with the american oak stave still in it. On tap at the moment. Terrible photo, gorgeous beer.  

EDIT - if this response makes no sense let me know and i can PM you the recipe in full.


----------



## dj1984

DrSmurto said:


> Recipe is based on the standard golden ale - Link
> 
> Rye instead of wheat. Vienna instead of munich. any medium crystal will do, i used bairds for this one. Magnum for bittering, victoria for flavour/aroma. WY1272 (American Ale 2).
> 
> So in reality it has nothing the same as the original golden ale, even the water is different as i now adjust my rainwater :lol:
> 
> What i do do is keep the % of the grist the same.
> 
> Now in the glass is my oak aged RIS. Brewed this 12 months ago, was on oak for 9 months before i tapped off 24 bottles. Still have the remaining in a keg with the american oak stave still in it. On tap at the moment. Terrible photo, gorgeous beer.
> 
> EDIT - if this response makes no sense let me know and i can PM you the recipe in full.



Must brew a RIS i had the iStout from 8 Wired and it was awesome!


----------



## Guysmiley54

Thanks, makes sense to me  Still I'd like to know where I could find Victoria hops... I see that you grow your own. Are they available commercially? Craftbrewer doesn't seem to stock them.



DrSmurto said:


> Recipe is based on the standard golden ale - Link
> 
> Rye instead of wheat. Vienna instead of munich. any medium crystal will do, i used bairds for this one. Magnum for bittering, victoria for flavour/aroma. WY1272 (American Ale 2).
> 
> So in reality it has nothing the same as the original golden ale, even the water is different as i now adjust my rainwater :lol:
> 
> What i do do is keep the % of the grist the same.
> 
> Now in the glass is my oak aged RIS. Brewed this 12 months ago, was on oak for 9 months before i tapped off 24 bottles. Still have the remaining in a keg with the american oak stave still in it. On tap at the moment. Terrible photo, gorgeous beer.
> 
> EDIT - if this response makes no sense let me know and i can PM you the recipe in full.


----------



## drsmurto

Victoria info


----------



## Guysmiley54

DrSmurto said:


> Victoria info



I actually found these guys last night and sent them an email. They replied this morning:

Hi,
Unfortunately we stopped growing the Victoria variety last season due to lack of demand.
I am sorry but it is not available any more
Regards

Doh!!

Can you suggest any substitutions?

I was lucky enough to sample a new brew from Moo Brew that showcases the new "Summer" hop. Very tasty! Would you suggest to try it with your Rye Golden Ale?

http://www.hops.com.au/products/australian...ummer_saaz.html


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DrS - both look fantastic. The VB (he he he, had to do that) looks great, but it's the RIS that really has me intrigued. I don't have Oak Barrels, but I'm thinking a purchase of some chips from CB is in the offing.

Might do a Tripel, split it in half and oak half, using the balance of the chips not used in RIS.

Now for me:






Much the same as DrS description - garbage photo, fantastic beer. Great malt balance to the fruitiness of the hops that finishes just a bit bitter to make sure there is no residual sweetness. I know it's a bitzer beer, but seriously I'm thinking of restocking Citra, just for this (though I will no doubt use it for something else). Having said that, it'd probably work with Cascade in place of Citra.

Goomba


----------



## drsmurto

@ Lord Raja Goomab - I used an oak stave (american) in a keg to oak it rather than a barrel.

Cheaper plus i know my beer isn't in contact with oxygen as i carbed it up.

@ Guysmiley - haven't heard good things about summer saaz. There are Victoria rhizomes for sale on ebay - Link

I bought my cascade rhizome from him a few years back.


----------



## goomboogo

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> DrS - both look fantastic. The VB (he he he, had to do that) looks great, but it's the RIS that really has me intrigued. I don't have Oak Barrels, but I'm thinking a purchase of some chips from CB is in the offing.
> 
> Might do a Tripel, split it in half and oak half, using the balance of the chips not used in RIS.
> 
> Now for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much the same as DrS description - garbage photo, fantastic beer. Great malt balance to the fruitiness of the hops that finishes just a bit bitter to make sure there is no residual sweetness. I know it's a bitzer beer, but seriously I'm thinking of restocking Citra, just for this (though I will no doubt use it for something else). Having said that, it'd probably work with Cascade in place of Citra.
> 
> Goomba


Nice foam on that one.


----------



## Guysmiley54

DrSmurto said:


> @ Lord Raja Goomab - I used an oak stave (american) in a keg to oak it rather than a barrel.
> 
> Cheaper plus i know my beer isn't in contact with oxygen as i carbed it up.
> 
> @ Guysmiley - haven't heard good things about summer saaz. There are Victoria rhizomes for sale on ebay - Link
> 
> I bought my cascade rhizome from him a few years back.



Gosh, not sure I'm ready to grow hops yet. Not a single green thumb in my house! I'm also rather impatient... What a bummer they have been discontinued, the way you describe them they sound delicious. Still, I've been keen to try rye for the first time and I reckon the malt bill looks very great.

Just got to work out a hop substitution...


----------



## pimpsqueak

Frankenstout...


Decided to go all out and load this bad boy with Choc malt, roasted barley and brown sugar (amongst other things). Lovin it as a winter warmer, I just hope the roasted barley settles down a bit in the coming weeks.


----------



## stef

My first posts in this thread. Be gentle.

First is my Belgian Blonde/ stron golden ale. Its about 6.5%, but you wouldnt pick it. Was pretty sharp to start with, but after conditioning for a couple of months its really smoothed out. Slightly spicy, floral and fair bit of malt up front. Amazing lacing (can't see it too well in the photo, but its what inspired me to get the camera out- perfectly spaced tide marks!) with a really dense, mousse like head. My wife designs my labels for me. Brewery is named after my dog, and she features on all the labels...




Next is a belgian dubbel. My best beer to date. 6.1%, lots of stonefruit, bit of raisins. Super super smooth. Wax caps but no label... Been conditioning for a few months, and its getting better and better! Beautiful copper colour- purple in the glass, and a reddish maroon when held up to the light.





Cheers,

Stef


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Yeah, couldn't find the damn mobile, so the head was down (and the beer warm) by the time I got to photograph it. And I wasn't cracking open another bottle just to photograph again.

Like I said, the photo didn't do it the remotest bit of justice.

Goomba


----------



## drsmurto

Guysmiley54 said:


> Gosh, not sure I'm ready to grow hops yet. Not a single green thumb in my house! I'm also rather impatient... What a bummer they have been discontinued, the way you describe them they sound delicious. Still, I've been keen to try rye for the first time and I reckon the malt bill looks very great.
> 
> Just got to work out a hop substitution...



If you have weeds growing in your garden you can grow hops.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DrSmurto said:


> If you have weeds growing in your garden you can grow hops.



How do you test for AA%.

BTW - if I turned my attention to cultivating weeds, I'm sure I'd kill them as well. It's only that they know I don't want them there, that makes them grow. 

Goomba


----------



## sim

stef said:


> Next is a belgian dubbel. View attachment 46711




beautiful tulip glass you've got there for that beer. looks tasty!


sim


----------



## drsmurto

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> How do you test for AA%.
> 
> BTW - if I turned my attention to cultivating weeds, I'm sure I'd kill them as well. It's only that they know I don't want them there, that makes them grow.
> 
> Goomba



I guesstimate, brew, taste and repeat.

It's a thankless task. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Guysmiley54

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> How do you test for AA%.
> 
> BTW - if I turned my attention to cultivating weeds, I'm sure I'd kill them as well. It's only that they know I don't want them there, that makes them grow.
> 
> Goomba



Yep, I feel the same way.

I'm planning on moving out in 5-6 months... How long does it take to grow and when should you plant?


----------



## drsmurto

Guysmiley54 said:


> Yep, I feel the same way.
> 
> I'm planning on moving out in 5-6 months... How long does it take to grow and when should you plant?



Plant in spring. You can cut them back and then move them, you'll reduce the yield but they'll survive.


----------



## Pennywise

A Mild of sorts


----------



## Guysmiley54

DrSmurto said:


> Plant in spring. You can cut them back and then move them, you'll reduce the yield but they'll survive.



You know what... I'll do it!! Thanks for the advice/motivation 

Meanwhile... I want to try your malt bill for the rye golden ale. What hops should I use? Amarillo? Cascade? Motueka? Something else?


----------



## Fourstar

Its been a while posting in this thread folks but i decided it had to be done! :icon_drool2: 

My 6 grain oatmeal stout - Rolled Rye, Barley, Tritacle, Oats, Spelt with some malted wheat thrown in for good measure. Smooth and delicious! That creamy foam says everything.


----------



## drsmurto

Guysmiley54 said:


> You know what... I'll do it!! Thanks for the advice/motivation
> 
> Meanwhile... I want to try your malt bill for the rye golden ale. What hops should I use? Amarillo? Cascade? Motueka? Something else?



Amarillo and Cascade work well together. 

Moteuka (B Saaz) works very well too. My homegrown chinook is similar to B Saaz and I have made a rye golden ale with them a few times.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Fourstar said:


> Its been a while posting in this thread folks but i decided it had to be done! :icon_drool2:
> 
> My 6 grain oatmeal stout - Rolled Rye, Barley, Tritacle, Oats, Spelt with some malted wheat thrown in for good measure. Smooth and delicious! That creamy foam says everything.



That is one gorgeous looking stout - you're right the creamy foam says everything.


----------



## Barley Belly

Fourstar said:


> Its been a while posting in this thread folks but i decided it had to be done! :icon_drool2:
> 
> My 6 grain oatmeal stout - Rolled Rye, Barley, Tritacle, Oats, Spelt with some malted wheat thrown in for good measure. Smooth and delicious! That creamy foam says everything.



:icon_drool2: 

Recipe or it never happened


----------



## Barley Belly

My bastardised lighter/Porter version of 4 Shades, using Brambling Cross and Styrian, 6 months in the bottle and tasting deliciously creamy :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> That is one gorgeous looking stout - you're right the creamy foam says everything.





Barley Belly said:


> Recipe or it never happened



Your request has been fulfilled. 

[post="789331"]6 Grain Stout[/post]


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Recipe promptly acquired.

Thanks fourstar.


----------



## Barley Belly

Fourstar said:


> Your request has been fulfilled.
> 
> [post="789331"]6 Grain Stout[/post]



Just finished whacking it into Beersmith

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Malted

Dunkleweizen




Banana dominated in hydro samples but now it's chilled and carbed, cloves are dominating.

Edit: all the good glassware is still packed in moving boxes!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Malted said:


> Dunkleweizen
> 
> View attachment 46788
> 
> 
> Banana dominated in hydro samples but now it's chilled and carbed, cloves are dominating.
> 
> Edit: all the good glassware is still packed in moving boxes!




Looks like there has been some Fluffing of the brew h34r: , nice work!!


----------



## dmac80

Stout. 
Recipe kindly donated by the Brewer at a local brewpub. After 6 months in the keg it is nice and smooth.


Kinda need it during my swine flu enforced quarantine.

EDIT: Sorry about the shitty phone picture


----------



## Malted

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Looks like there has been some Fluffing of the brew h34r: , nice work!!



And who doesn't like a good head?  
It was quite erect without much encouragement...


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah not really a winter beer and i know my glass is crap, but it seems to do the job. 
I just like something light after work on a Friday when im knackered.
This has been sitting in the fridge for around 4 months.
Happy with it, except wish i had not of used POR for flavor (pellets) at least now i know, although i will try again one day when i grow my own.
1032 - 1010 so after bottle conditioning i guess ends around 3.3% , prob overprimed a bit, a little fizzy.
All weyerman malt, with S23, step mashed


----------



## Peter Wadey

You pick.
I prefer the 2nd shot, beer running down glass..




Either way it ends up in the same spot 

P3

Ok Houston we have a problem, more beer pics than intended...
No 3 is from some time ago!


----------



## cliffo

My latest lager.




82% Pils
12% Rice
6% Wheat

Bittered to 24 IBU with Northern Brewer & Tettnang. 

Fermented at 19 degrees with S189 then chilled at near freezing for 7 days before running it through the filter.

I was aiming for 4.5% but got increased efficiency with this so it came out at 5.4%.

Very easy to drink on a Sunday afternoon after doing some chores around the house.

cliffo


----------



## jyo

Awesome looking beers, blokes. This thread keeps me going.

American Amber. Willamette and Amarillo. Dry hopped with Amarillo and Centennial @ 2 gm per litre. I can smell this from a couple of metres away! 3 weeks from grain to brain.


----------



## Bizier

That is a fine looking beer there Jyo.


----------



## Lodan

Cascade Rescue DSGA!
Late in the brew evening I discovered that I had half the Amarillo I required. Thankfully i had enough cascade on hand to save the day :icon_cheers:


----------



## pdfarrell

Irish Red Ale.. only a K&K but I'm proud of it.  
My second beer since started kegging.




Image seems to have lost the beautiful red colours on uploading.
[Edit] Only the thumbnail... full image still looks the goods.


----------



## Lodan

BrewingCousin said:


> Irish Red Ale.. only a K&K but I'm proud of it.
> Image seems to have lost the beautiful red colours on uploading.
> [Edit] Only the thumbnail... full image still looks the goods.




Looks nice. What K&K did you use?


----------



## pdfarrell

Lodan said:


> Looks nice. What K&K did you use?


Coopers Draught + BE1 + 300g Golden Syrup
US-05 at 18deg.

Still a little green... force carbed yesterday. Still got some clearing to do.


----------



## jyo

Bizier said:


> That is a fine looking beer there Jyo.



Cheers, mate :icon_cheers: 

Keep em coming, guys.


----------



## Fourstar

jyo said:


> American Amber. Willamette and Amarillo. Dry hopped with Amarillo and Centennial @ 2 gm per litre. I can smell this from a couple of metres away! 3 weeks from grain to brain.




Recipe Jyo? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lodan

Fourstar said:


> Recipe Jyo? :icon_cheers:



I'm interested to know too. the number of times i perved on that beer...


----------



## jyo

Fourstar said:


> Recipe Jyo? :icon_cheers:



Here it is, don't be too harsh!


Clean Out Amber Ale
American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.180
Total Hops (g): 248.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 16.8 (EBC): 33.1
Bitterness (IBU): 42.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (64.72%)
1.500 kg Pale Malt (24.27%)
0.350 kg Crystal 120 (5.66%)
0.250 kg Caraamber (4.05%)
0.080 kg Chocolate (1.29%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
50.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
45.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
57.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2.5 g/L)
23.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
23.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1099 - Whitbread Ale 

Notes
----------------
To compensate for No Chill-
60 @40
[email protected] 10
[email protected] Flameout.
[email protected] whirlpool.


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Fourstar

jyo said:


> Here it is, don't be too harsh!



cheers jyo, was after some inspiration for an amber and was really focusing on your malt bill. Looks good. 

Ive got to get my hands on some 120+ lov crystals. :icon_drool2:


----------



## andreic

A Hefeweizen. My first beer brewed in almost 3 years. It might not be the best time of year for a Hefe but I chose this beer to brew first one back because it's one of my favourite styles and has the shortest grain to brain time. Just bottled a Dunkelweizen which was tasting awesome from the fermenter... can't wait to taste that! Also got my grain ready for beer number 3 - an APA, just waiting for a free day. Really glad to be back brewing.


----------



## Lodan

Hmm, nice way to come back into brewing!


----------



## jbowers

Hard to go wrong with a fresh hefe! 3068?


----------



## andreic

jbowers said:


> Hard to go wrong with a fresh hefe! 3068?



No - whitelabs WLP300. Yep, its pretty hard to stuff up a Hefe! This one is slightly heavier than I was aiming for but still tastes great.


----------



## Cube

Lager with czech saaz. Not bad for a quick Tucan...cough.....

A great session beer. Clean and crisp with US05.

4 weeks in bottle.


----------



## domix

jyo said:


> Here it is, don't be too harsh!
> 
> 
> Clean Out Amber Ale



Thanks Jyo. That beer has a fantastic colour. Inspired me to make an Amber with that grain bill, but probably different hops.


----------



## Newbee(r)

Stone & Wood pacific inspired Ale - 2 weeks in the bottle - clearing up nicely. I love the galaxy hops.


----------



## keifer33

Was just hunting threw the fridge for a beer and notice a half full bottle and thought 'What are you doing all there alone and not in my glass'

Not the perfect glass for an APA but still fitted in nicely.

My Apollo Pale Ale. Bittered with Galena and finished with a fair wack of Apollo.


----------



## Tony

Altbier

dry crisp bitter easy to drink beer with a prominent bitterness, and nice ballance of toasty malt and hops.

Very nice!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Looks and sounds great Tony, I love an Alt.


----------



## [email protected]

The wench scored a decent camera, so i went and found my semi - decent glass of only 330ml
Break from the vic swap beers tonight, i cant keep drinking a longneck a night, my liver will hate me..
This is the 10min Centennial IPA i took too the swap, been in my (first) keg for almost 4 weeks, seems to have smoothed out so much last week and half.


----------



## C_west

My first taste of an Irish Red that has been in the keg for about 10 days now. Carbonation is up nicely for the style and I am pretty happy with the colour. Aroma is subtly malty without being in your face and no hop aroma present. Pretty clean tasting with no distinctive estery or hop flavours just a nice malt backing with decent head retention. Overall not too bad should be a bit of a crowd pleaser as its a kind of bland style afterall


----------



## therook

A nice drinking CAP





Rook


----------



## Screwtop

therook said:


> A nice drinking CAP
> 
> View attachment 47125
> 
> 
> 
> Rook



Looks the business Rook...........Yum!!

Screwy


----------



## Tony

Screwtop said:


> Looks the business Rook...........Yum!!



I second that motion and raise ya one screwbag 

Must do one of these myself soon. Its my favorite style as it warms up and im getting sick of winter drinking dark ales.

cheers


----------



## Brewer_010

Tony said:


> I second that motion and raise ya one screwbag
> 
> Must do one of these myself soon. Its my favorite style as it warms up and im getting sick of winter drinking dark ales.
> 
> cheers



I always throw in a pale beer for every 2 dark ales...too much dark beers is too much!


----------



## Tony

me too hence the Kolsch thats chillin ready for the filter


----------



## jyo

1st AG German Pils. 100% Wey Pils, Tettnager, Hallertau and Saaz. 3470
Forgot the finings on this one, so the clarity has suffered, I'm not complaining though.
There's not much to hide flaws behind with these beers...
Cheers to Screwy for the advice :icon_cheers:


----------



## Peter Wadey

therook said:


> A nice drinking CAP
> 
> View attachment 47125
> 
> 
> 
> Rook



Get a load of THAT!

Lovely. Just lovely.
One of the best looking shots this year, I reckon Rook.

Peter


----------



## TidalPete

therook said:


> A nice drinking CAP
> 
> View attachment 47125
> 
> 
> 
> Rook



Gotta be filtered rook but an absolutely excellent looking beer. :super: 
I WILL get a filter one of these days but in the meantime the gelatine method makes for a poor imitation.

Tony.
Drinking my latest Roggenbier (33% Rye) ATVM & was going to post a pic but alas, the camera battery is dead.   
Love those Rodgers! :icon_drool2: 

But to keep this thread on topic here's a pic of a Rodger (51% rye) of mine from way back.



TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Gotta be filtered rook but an absolutely excellent looking beer.
> 
> I WILL get a filter one of these days but in the meantime the gelatine method makes for a poor imitation.
> 
> Tony.
> Drinking my latest Roggenbier (33% Rye) ATVM & was going to post a pic but alas, the camera battery is dead.
> Love those Rodgers! :icon_drool2:
> 
> But to keep this thread on topic here's a pic of a Rodger (51% rye) of mine from way back.
> View attachment 47127
> 
> 
> TP



If that is the same beer as the keg you had at the swap. :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> If that is the same beer as the keg you had at the swap. :icon_drool2:



No mate.
That is an earlier 51%'er.
Will post the swap one (33%) when the camera battery recharges.
A late (forgive me) thanks to you & Anna for hosting the Christmas-in-July in most difficult circumstances. :beer: 

TP
PS --- Love Oz but good to see Samoa give us a touch-up in the International Rugger-Buggers game just finished. Absolutely great for Rugby\Rugby League dominance of football codes in this country.  
*BUT WAIT* for all the repercussions what with those southern bastards blaming the inclusion of so many Qld Reds
PPS -- IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A QUEENSLANDER. :beer:


----------



## Tony

and i got a run in the background Pete 

Rook....... how much corn did you use?

All my CAP's end up so clear its not funny. here is one i did a while ago, the clarity is amazing!

Love this style.

I use 25% flaked maize....... Ross, expect a maize order soon, im keen


----------



## TidalPete

*WOW!* :super: 

TP


----------



## Screwtop

jyo said:


> 1st AG German Pils. 100% Wey Pils, Tettnager, Hallertau and Saaz. 3470
> Forgot the finings on this one, so the clarity has suffered, I'm not complaining though.
> There's not much to hide flaws behind with these beers...
> Cheers to Screwy for the advice :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 47126




It will clear, it's a babe John, give it some lagering time :lol: Sure is an honest lager, Pils Malt and Noble Hops, like you say nowhere to hide flaws.

Screwy


----------



## raven19

Just for those like me who were struggling with the acronym of CAP = classic american pilsner.

Some cracking photos there guys.


----------



## jyo

Screwtop said:


> It will clear, it's a babe John, give it some lagering time :lol: Sure is an honest lager, Pils Malt and Noble Hops, like you say nowhere to hide flaws.
> 
> Screwy




I know, my lack of patience has got the better of me


----------



## Batz

Amazing how we change hey? Brew a lager or pilsner.....oh no !, now we find it's not that easy to brew a really good pils. It's a challenge worth embarking on, I for one have been chasing it for several years.
it's a bit like brewing a Aussie mega swill.....oh who would want to...oh who can really do it well ?


----------



## jyo

Batz said:


> View attachment 47129
> 
> 
> I for one have been chasing it for several years.



Shit, you're putting me off, Batz!


----------



## therook

TidalPete said:


> Gotta be filtered rook but an absolutely excellent looking beer. :super:
> I WILL get a filter one of these days but in the meantime the gelatine method makes for a poor imitation.
> 
> Tony.
> Drinking my latest Roggenbier (33% Rye) ATVM & was going to post a pic but alas, the camera battery is dead.
> Love those Rodgers! :icon_drool2:
> 
> But to keep this thread on topic here's a pic of a Rodger (51% rye) of mine from way back.
> View attachment 47127
> 
> 
> TP



Hay Pete, i have never filtered a beer and never will, let it cc for 3 - 4 weeks and it comes out good enough.

Must give a Roggenbier a try one day

Tony, i used 20% corn

Rook


----------



## bradsbrew

This what you get by pouring a 2.8% mild onto a 8% english mild. The mild sat on top for most of the glass, so I ended up with a glass of mild with an IPA chaser.

Cheers


----------



## Lodan

bradsbrew said:


> This what you get by pouring a 2.8% mild onto a 8% english mild. The mild sat on top for most of the glass, so I ended up with a glass of mild with an IPA chaser.
> 
> Cheers



That looks pretty awesome


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> This what you get by pouring a 2.8% mild onto a 8% english mild. The mild sat on top for most of the glass, so I ended up with a glass of mild with an IPA chaser.
> 
> Cheers



An 8% mild is pretty rad Brad :icon_cheers: 

(pic looks good)


----------



## Paleman

Just a simple partial mash with a tin of coopers wheat beer. Kilo of ale malt, kilo of wheat malt, mashed in my old grumpys partial bucket.

Didnt even add any finishing hops.

Fermented with wyeast 3068, just wanted a schofferhofer style for spring. About three weeks in the bottle and its delicious. Mouth watering infact :icon_drool2: 

I dont full mash, just kits and partials. This one is up there with my best beer. 

Not going to last till spring, so im putting another down quick smart. I know it's not the time of year for this style, but the schofferhofer hefe is my favourite beer bar none.


----------



## AndrewQLD

winkle said:


> An 8% mild is pretty rad Brad :icon_cheers:
> 
> (pic looks good)



But historically a pretty accurate ABV.

I'd love to see your recipe Brad.


----------



## Bribie G

bradsbrew said:


> This what you get by pouring a 2.8% mild onto a 8% english mild. The mild sat on top for most of the glass, so I ended up with a glass of mild with an IPA chaser.
> 
> Cheers



Just using your post as an example Brad

Have you noticed that nowadays when you quote a post that has a piccie in it, the piccie doesn't get carried over into the "Quote" part of post? It used to be - and this could be annoying (not so annoying with Chappo's posts  ) as you would often get three or four quotees with the same pic popping up post after post. Did admin make this change recently?


----------



## QldKev

C_west said:


> My first taste of an Irish Red that has been in the keg for about 10 days now. Carbonation is up nicely for the style and I am pretty happy with the colour. Aroma is subtly malty without being in your face and no hop aroma present. Pretty clean tasting with no distinctive estery or hop flavours just a nice malt backing with decent head retention. Overall not too bad should be a bit of a crowd pleaser as its a kind of bland style afterall




punoɹɐ ʎɐʍ buoɹʍ ǝɥʇ sı ǝɹnʇɔıd ɹnoʎ


ʌǝʞpןb


----------



## Paleman

QldKev said:


> punoɹɐ ʎɐʍ buoɹʍ ǝɥʇ sı ǝɹnʇɔıd ɹnoʎ
> 
> 
> ʌǝʞpןb



How the hell did ya do that ?? :blink: Ya just made me feel crissed as a picket !! :drinks:


----------



## QldKev

Paleman said:


> How the hell did ya do that ?? :blink: Ya just made me feel crissed as a picket !! :drinks:




check out my website in my sig, under misc stuff and upside down text
type what you want and it relays the upside down version to you

qldkev

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ʌǝʞpןb

noʎ oʇ uoısɹǝʌ uʍop ǝpısdn ǝɥʇ sʎɐןǝɹ ʇı puɐ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʍ ǝdʎʇ
ʇxǝʇ uʍop ǝpısdn puɐ ɟɟnʇs ɔsıɯ ɹǝpun 'bıs ʎɯ uı ǝʇısqǝʍ ʎɯ ʇno ʞɔǝɥɔ


----------



## Paleman

QldKev said:


> check out my website in my sig, under misc stuff and upside down text
> type what you want and it relays the upside down version to you
> 
> qldkev
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ʌǝʞpןb
> 
> noʎ oʇ uoısɹǝʌ uʍop ǝpısdn ǝɥʇ sʎɐןǝɹ ʇı puɐ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʍ ǝdʎʇ
> ʇxǝʇ uʍop ǝpısdn puɐ ɟɟnʇs ɔsıɯ ɹǝpun 'bıs ʎɯ uı ǝʇısqǝʍ ʎɯ ʇno ʞɔǝɥɔ




Loverly, thanks Kev, i think i could use that in future :lol:


----------



## Paleman

QldKev said:


> check out my website in my sig, under misc stuff and upside down text
> type what you want and it relays the upside down version to you
> 
> qldkev
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ʌǝʞpןb
> 
> noʎ oʇ uoısɹǝʌ uʍop ǝpısdn ǝɥʇ sʎɐןǝɹ ʇı puɐ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʍ ǝdʎʇ
> ʇxǝʇ uʍop ǝpısdn puɐ ɟɟnʇs ɔsıɯ ɹǝpun 'bıs ʎɯ uı ǝʇısqǝʍ ʎɯ ʇno ʞɔǝɥɔ




sʇsɐǝʎ uo oɟuı ʎןןɐıɔǝdsǝ 'ǝbɐd qǝʍ ɹnoʎ ǝʌoן˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙ʇno ʇı pǝʞɹoʍ ǝʌ,ı ʞuıɥʇ ı


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Bad photo, but a tasty Oatmeal stout :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew

AndrewQLD said:


> But historically a pretty accurate ABV.
> 
> I'd love to see your recipe Brad.



Typo it is an 8% english IPA with a 2.8% mild on top.

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck

bradsbrew said:


> This what you get by pouring a 2.8% mild onto a 8% english mild. The mild sat on top for most of the glass, so I ended up with a glass of mild with an IPA chaser.
> 
> Cheers



Beer sunrise!!


----------



## HeavyNova

my favourite thread on the whole forum so I thought it's about time I contributed! I've had this porter in the bottle for a little over 2 months now and she's definately seen improvement over that time. Used some cacao nibs but it really on trasnlated into a nice choc smell rather than taste;


----------



## Tony

Bulls Head Kolsch.

First pour from the keg!

Its very nice and it will be perfect in a week or 2 ready to bottle off for the NSW state comp.

See how it goes 

cheers


----------



## humulus

Hey Tony gotta move up your way the bloody sun always seems to be out!!!
Mate on the 2nd keg of your Witbier bloody awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

QldKev said:


> check out my website in my sig, under misc stuff


 :icon_offtopic: 
I absolutely love biltong & just saw the how-to on your website, never realised it was so simple.
I think I'm going to have to give it a go.
cheers bloke


----------



## Tony

humulus said:


> Hey Tony gotta move up your way the bloody sun always seems to be out!!!



only when i put a beer out for a photo  Its rained all week!


----------



## Pennywise

Black IPA, used the Coopers IPA as a base for a quick throw down brew and decided it'd be a black one, turned out freaking great, so great in fact, I plan on doing another, and I'm seriously not changing anything.


----------



## andreic

My 2nd beer back after a brewing break of almost 3 years. A Dunkelweizen. I think maybe it needs an extra week or 2 in the bottle but it is pretty tasty. Might ferment it a little warmer next time.


----------



## Gar

Better head than Heather Brooke :icon_chickcheers: 



Paleman said:


> Just a simple partial mash with a tin of coopers wheat beer. Kilo of ale malt, kilo of wheat malt, mashed in my old grumpys partial bucket.
> 
> Didnt even add any finishing hops.
> 
> Fermented with wyeast 3068, just wanted a schofferhofer style for spring. About three weeks in the bottle and its delicious. Mouth watering infact :icon_drool2:
> 
> I dont full mash, just kits and partials. This one is up there with my best beer.
> 
> Not going to last till spring, so im putting another down quick smart. I know it's not the time of year for this style, but the schofferhofer hefe is my favourite beer bar none.


----------



## Braumoasta

My second go at a toucan stout + dark ale. This time I steeped various grains and added some extra wheat malt extract. Tasting much better than my first attempt did so early after bottling, and the first attempt was a fantastic stout. I reckon this one is going to be a killer stout in a month or so. :icon_cheers: 






Sorry, I forgot to take a photo before I started drinking. Much too eager to give this one a taste!!


----------



## jyo

It's meant to be a SMaSH EKG Ale with BB Ale, however some dry hopped Cascade found it's way into the fermenter h34r:


----------



## keifer33

Damn that sneaky cascade...

Makes me thirsty looking at that nice clear beer...mmm...beer


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Damn that sneaky cascade...
> 
> Makes me thirsty looking at that nice clear beer...mmm...beer



I know, you gotta watch those sneaky Americans.


----------



## keifer33

For sure, they are trying to sneak out of the US to the UK before s**t hits the fan


----------



## TmC

Pennywise, would you be able to post/send the recipe, been wanting to find an easy black ipa for a while.


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> however some dry hopped Cascade found it's way into the fermenter



<_<


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Kierens Rye Robust Porter




:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Screwtop

mayor of mildura said:


> Kierens Rye Robust Porter
> 
> View attachment 47359
> 
> 
> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:




Bugger, Bugger, Bugger, been wanting to brew a porter or stout for so long, but no time now for months! Looks great mmmmmmmmm dreaming!

Screwy


----------



## rude

Andreic what was youre reciepe for the dunkel ?

What temp did you ferment at ?

cheers rude


----------



## Pennywise

TmC said:


> Pennywise, would you be able to post/send the recipe, been wanting to find an easy black ipa for a while.



For sure, here it is in all it's glory. Looking at the recipe on paper I'd think otherwise but this is bloody good. If I don't mind saying so myself

IPA kit
500g ldme
300g sugar
150g dark crystal
100g special roast
100g carafa special 3
100g roast barley
30g pale choc (left overs, won't make a diff if you add it or not really)
20g cascade @ 20
10g galaxy @ 20
10g cascade 10 min hot steep
5g galaxy 10 min hot steep
2 kit yeasts and another thrown in the boil for a few mins as nutrient

Boil was 6L with grain steepings and ldme, sugar thrown in with a couple of mins left on the boil

I pitched a little high, when I say a little I mean 26c, I shat myself once I realized but managed to get it down pretty quick in the fridge, Didn't seem to mind, fermented at 19. OG was 1040, FG 1008. Low on the OG but if I made it again (and I plan to) it keep it there. I'd love to say it needs more galaxy dry hopped, but I don't think it does, I really lov this beer and I'll be sad when the keg blows, which will be in a week at this rate.


----------



## kaspa07

HA!

Im so excited!!

My wife bought home some very rare beer

She worked for Barret Burston Malting (BBM) for about 3 years

For their 150 Years aneversary BBM got Matilda Bay to make a beer for the occasion

I have to Say it was bloody AWSOME

Wife told me it was a pilsner but to me it tasted like a Octoberfest beer anyhow who cares it was good I only got a 6Pack but I enjoyed every last drop.


----------



## raven19

Nice one Tom.k, best to pop the commercial brews on this thread though:

Whats in the glass (commercial) thread


----------



## kaspa07

raven19 said:


> Nice one Tom.k, best to pop the commercial brews on this thread though:
> 
> Whats in the glass (commercial) thread




Maybe yr right raven, bit inebriated at time of writing not realy paying much attention. Anyhow I wouldent consider it a comercial beer eventhough its made my Matilda Bay. Its a one off not for sale. I was just lucky to get some


----------



## raven19

Tom.k said:


> Maybe yr right raven, bit inebriated at time of writing not realy paying much attention. Anyhow I wouldent consider it a comercial beer eventhough its made my Matilda Bay. Its a one off not for sale. I was just lucky to get some



Yeah I hear that, certainly its in that 'grey area' being such a special release. 150 yrs is a grand effort nonetheless!


----------



## andycosmonaut

First dunkelweizen. Bit darker than anticipated, but pretty happy with it.


----------



## andreic

rude said:


> Andreic what was youre reciepe for the dunkel ?
> 
> What temp did you ferment at ?
> 
> cheers rude



Hi Rude,

recipe for my dunkelweizen was:
- 3.4kg dark wheat malt
- 2.0kg vienna
- mash at 43c for 20, then at 65c for an hour
- bittering to 14ibu with hallertauer (60 mins)
- OG was 1.050

fermented using whitelabs WLP300 Hefeweizen yeast at 17c


I bought a few commercial dunkelweizens for further "research" the other day. The erdinger was a little darker and richer, with a chocolate flavour not present in mine. The weihenstephaner I had was stale  so my beer was way better!

Just drinking some more of this beer now. Its pretty good and easy drinking, but perhaps just lacking a little more complexity...


----------



## TmC

Pennywise said:


> For sure, here it is in all it's glory. Looking at the recipe on paper I'd think otherwise but this is bloody good. If I don't mind saying so myself
> 
> IPA kit
> 500g ldme
> 300g sugar
> 150g dark crystal
> 100g special roast
> 100g carafa special 3
> 100g roast barley
> 30g pale choc (left overs, won't make a diff if you add it or not really)
> 20g cascade @ 20
> 10g galaxy @ 20
> 10g cascade 10 min hot steep
> 5g galaxy 10 min hot steep
> 2 kit yeasts and another thrown in the boil for a few mins as nutrient
> 
> Boil was 6L with grain steepings and ldme, sugar thrown in with a couple of mins left on the boil
> 
> I pitched a little high, when I say a little I mean 26c, I shat myself once I realized but managed to get it down pretty quick in the fridge, Didn't seem to mind, fermented at 19. OG was 1040, FG 1008. Low on the OG but if I made it again (and I plan to) it keep it there. I'd love to say it needs more galaxy dry hopped, but I don't think it does, I really lov this beer and I'll be sad when the keg blows, which will be in a week at this rate.




Cheers, will give this a crack when i have a free FV.


----------



## Dave70

Belgian golden strong ale. 

Golden, Strong. Saaz (ie)..


----------



## TmC

Dave70 said:


> Belgian golden strong ale.
> 
> Golden, Strong. Saaz (ie)..



I need to change my underwear.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Dave - looks nice, indeed, you'll have to post the recipe.

Sun's barely over the yardarm and you're hammering it already.

Goomba


----------



## Dave70

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Dave - looks nice, indeed, you'll have to post the recipe.
> 
> Sun's barely over the yardarm and you're hammering it already.
> 
> Goomba




The recipe was a piece of piss I adapted from the 'What works' section of Brew like a Monk, something like 80% Belgian pill's and 20% sugar (amber) with enough Goldings and Saaz thrown in to get it to around 30 IBU's.

90 min mash @ 65
90 min boil and Irish moss at 15min.
Pitched a liter of 1214 starter at 17 deg , raised to 24 after first week.

The _real _ question is how did it turn out so clear? 

Well it spent 3 weeks in the fermenter.
2 days crash chilling at 2 deg.
Transferred to cornys (I bottle using my beer tap) then the best part of 3 weeks again at 2 deg.
Bottled, then 2 weeks gassing up. 

This wasn't exactly planned, but that's the way it went and certainly didn't hurt it. I'm tipping the extended chilling did the trick. 
So there ya go. Patience seems to be the key.
How cruel..


----------



## raven19

Bock on tap atm:




Recipe Linky


----------



## DKS

raven19 said:


> Bock on tap atm:
> 
> View attachment 47413
> 
> 
> Recipe Linky




Thats a nice looking beer raven and great work puting up the recipe link.
I for one would like to see that more often with "Whats in the glass" posts.
Daz


----------



## keifer33

kiranglobalchem said:


> *KIRAN GLOBAL CHEMS LIMITED which started with the manufacture of a single product, Sodium Silicate for making detergents has increased manufacturing quantities multifold through several manufacturing units. The industrial usage in various applications has also widened. The 3,00,000 tonnes mark has been touched making it the largest manufacturers of Sodium Silicate in India and that has been achieved through the network of 32 manufacturing units spread across India.Sodium Silicate Rajasthan, Sodium Silicate West Bengal, Sodium Silicate Gujarat, Sodium Silicate Raipur, Sodium Silicate Delhi, Sodium Silicate Baddi, Sodium Silicate Maharashtra.*



Reported like a ....


----------



## jyo

kiranglobalchem said:


> *KIRAN GLOBAL CHEMS LIMITED which started with the manufacture of a single product, Sodium Silicate for making detergents has increased manufacturing quantities multifold through several manufacturing units. The industrial usage in various applications has also widened. The 3,00,000 tonnes mark has been touched making it the largest manufacturers of Sodium Silicate in India and that has been achieved through the network of 32 manufacturing units spread across India.Sodium Silicate Rajasthan, Sodium Silicate West Bengal, Sodium Silicate Gujarat, Sodium Silicate Raipur, Sodium Silicate Delhi, Sodium Silicate Baddi, Sodium Silicate Maharashtra.*



This clown puts detergents in the "What's in the Glass" thread. You's get shot for that at my house.


----------



## raven19

@DKS, Cheers fella. I brewed 30L of this, and am attempting my first EIS'ing of a beer with the last 10L of it. However it could take a while getting a Bock up to EISBock level!


----------



## pimpsqueak

After the lads at the case swap put a considerable hole in this, I decided I should put it out of its misery.



This is my first (and only so far...) lager. A Mrzen.
The mini keg is a converted Bitburger 5L keg (thanks to oldfartsbruhaus) and the sleeve is from fortybelow.com (no affiliation to either)


----------



## Synthetase

Crappy photo of a tasty Irish dry stout.




Dave, that ale is a thing of beauty - puts this to shame


----------



## robv

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale
Commercial version on the left


----------



## GrainStain

This is my Bitter APA from last week.

Issue I now have on hand is that I have 4 empty kegs, and at least a 7 day waituntil I have another one ready to go.

For this reason, I took a trip to Dan Murphys tonight to quench mythirst. Perhaps I have had my head undera rock for a while but I was surprised and so happy at the diverse range ofmicrobrewery and small scale commercial beers now available now.

I picked up a six pack of Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA,and a Brew Dog Punk IPA.

Brew Dog came as advertised as an aggressive beer butnot out of control by any means. VERYnice drop for a BS purchase.

The Sleeping Giant is a strange one. I enjoyed it thoroughly but it was not untilI came to drink a LCPA straight afterwards where I realised how bitter the IPAreally is. The LCPA tasted like, well,nothing afterwards.

I am impressed that this beer can carry so much bitternessand aroma over and above the LCPA (One of my fav mini commercial regulardrinks) and that I could not pick this up while indulging.

Has anyone else tried either of these IPAs?


----------



## GrainStain

ps, Rob V,

That is a smashing looking version of Smurto's GA.

Are you sure you did not hide the second bottle for the glass on the right 

I hope I can get something that similar when I come to try. Have not done my first full AG yet.

Cheers,
GS


----------



## robv

Hi GS

The Smurto GA recipe has never failed and is always on tap here :beerbang: 

Cheers



GrainStain said:


> ps, Rob V,
> 
> That is a smashing looking version of Smurto's GA.
> 
> Are you sure you did not hide the second bottle for the glass on the right
> 
> I hope I can get something that similar when I come to try. Have not done my first full AG yet.
> 
> Cheers,
> GS


----------



## raven19

Remaining portion from our mini IIPA case swap on tap.

A tad harsh on the bitterness. Next version will need to up the malt a bit more.


----------



## pdfarrell

Treading water with K&K at the moment.. hanging to get into AG... but need to finish some home renos first.

This is a Coopers Dark Ale with 500g of LDME and 1kg BE2. Filtered, kegged and force carbed this evening.

US-05 at 18deg.




(Edit yeast info)


----------



## keifer33

Looks good mate nothing wrong with that. Nice creamy head on that bad boy.


----------



## Goofinder

Old ale, now 2 and a bit years in the bottle. All the treacle seems to have fermented out now as the carbonation is a bit higher and it has dried out even more since last year. Only three bottles left and I'm not sure how long I will keep them around for just yet.


----------



## Spork

Cracked my first bottle from my 2nd (1/2) batch of Dr Smurto's last night. Bugger me! Was empty before I could photo it! I wasn't sure whether this brewing thing was for me or not. Have done a few drinkable but nothing special kits and bits. My basic 1st BIAB stovetop beer is still tasting pretty ordinary. Possibly higher AA hops than the original recipe? It's too bitter, and I like a bitter beer. My 1st 1/2 batch of Dr Smurto's I stuffed up (too hot a mash - I'm guessing starch didn't convert to sugars. (FG 1.023, will be used for watering the lawn,...)
This one, WOW! And I think it may improve with a bit longer in the bottle - if I can stay away from it. Now I have to do some more thinking. 40 litre urn and a filter, or gas and 3v. Either way a decent mill will be required. And probably some kegs, and Co2, and a kegarator, and...........


----------



## jyo

10 minute PA. 400 gm Styrians at 10 minutes. This is my first time fermenting with Coopers bottle yeast. The pear of the Coopers yeast goes soooo well with the earth and spiciness of the Styrians. 
This won't last long here...


----------



## Spork

Mrs Spork has my camera, so still no pics.

Trying my Toucan / Larger Lager at the moment. (1 can stout, 1 can lager, 1 pack Coopers BE #1, 2 x coopers kit yeasts)
This fermented for about 4 1/2 weeks, and has been in the bottle for just over a month.

Criticisms: perhaps a touch undercarbed, although poured with a great head, but head did not last long.
Not much / no aroma, but then there were no hops used, just what was in the cans.

Pro's: I'm pleasantly surprised! The "In date" cans of goo, and temperature controlled fermentation have made a world of difference between this (my 3rd ever brew) and my first attempt. This is as good as anything my bro-in-law brews, and he's been brewing for a few years now! I'm almost tempted to go to Woolies tomorrow and grab a couple more tins of goo just so I can have something in the fermenter...


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

BrewingCousin said:


> Treading water with K&K at the moment.. hanging to get into AG... but need to finish some home renos first.
> 
> This is a Coopers Dark Ale with 500g of LDME and 1kg BE2. Filtered, kegged and force carbed this evening.
> 
> US-05 at 18deg.
> 
> View attachment 47473
> 
> 
> (Edit yeast info)



Nice looking beer!

Just out of interest, what camera did you use?

Cheers


----------



## Barley Belly

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Nice looking beer!
> 
> Just out of interest, what camera did you use?
> 
> Cheers



My guess would be Canon EOS 450D


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> 10 minute PA. 400 gm Styrians at 10 minutes. This is my first time fermenting with Coopers bottle yeast. The pear of the Coopers yeast goes soooo well with the earth and spiciness of the Styrians.
> This won't last long here...
> 
> View attachment 47497




Looks awesome Jay!

Reported.


----------



## raven19

*Amin's 10 minute Citra IPA*





I can see why a lot of people like this Citra Hop. I have now popped my citra cherry!  

Cracking beer this one.

Thick white effervescent head with great lacing of the glass. Long lasting too.
Medium to high carbonation with big citrus like aroma on the nose.
Medium mouthfeel and well balanced even though there is some strong but not harsh bitterness.

Could easily go another one of these. A tasty drop!


----------



## Lodan

Enjoyin the beer porn guys!


----------



## pdfarrell

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Nice looking beer!
> 
> Just out of interest, what camera did you use?
> 
> Cheers



Canon EOS 45OD, 50mm lens, 2 remote flashes.

More info here


----------



## clarkey7

I don't normally brew wheat beers......But I had a crack for a recent comp...The Irony is it wasn't quite ready in time...so I was kinda spewin to be stuck with a keg of beer that I wouldn't normally associate with my brewery.

Well I can tell you.....After working in the sun all day.

The Toybox Hefeweizen was a fantastic lawnmower beer :lol: .....I had several.




Cheers,

PB


----------



## raven19

English IPA straight from the fermentor!

Enjoying this the way Butters taught me :icon_drunk:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My Kaiser Goomba Smaragdperlagermeister.

Not a bad drop - good for megaswill drinkers, german snobs and cheap as hell.

Goomba


----------



## keifer33

Are you the one posting rumors about the iPhone5 goomba?


----------



## DUANNE

keifer33 said:


> Are you the one posting rumors about the iPhone5 goomba?



rumor is it will still be an overpriced pos a mile behind the latest android offerings.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My missus acquired (For free from my brother) his old iphone (he got the Samsung Galaxy S2).

That picture is me trying to get it to talk to ubuntu (and figure out how to get music to actually work without paying for itunes music).

I'm a freetard (hence the reason I brew as well), I hate apple. But my missus has actually been believing all the marketing.

A week with an iphone has cured her of wanting any apple product ever again. Not quite to the ideological means as to why I hate them, but the end justifies the means.

She now believes in Android, not apple's marketing. She's been cured of isheephood.

Anywho, this is a beer forum. Look at my beer, it's nice. Look at the recipe in my sig and make it. It's cheap and tasty. :lol: 

Goomba


----------



## Fourstar

jyo said:


> 10 minute PA. 400 gm Styrians at 10 minutes. This is my first time fermenting with Coopers bottle yeast. The pear of the Coopers yeast goes soooo well with the earth and spiciness of the Styrians.
> This won't last long here...




Looks like a thang of beauty! 1LB of hops per batch.... wow! thats almost a hopping rate of 20g/L. :beerbang:


----------



## TmC

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Anywho, this is a beer forum. Look at my beer, it's nice. Look at the recipe in my sig and make it. It's cheap and tasty. :lol:
> 
> Goomba



Have something similar down for friday except im not using Hallertauer but will have to get some as i hear they quite delicious.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

TmC said:


> Have something similar down for friday except im not using Hallertauer but will have to get some as i hear they quite delicious.



Mine was actually Smaragd (not Hallertauer), but of course the recipe DB doesn't have it.

It's a cheap, German hop from craftbrewer (one of the cheapest in fact) - malt came to $3.50 per KG for the base malt, and a little BB caramalt (because it was cheaper than caramunich), just to prove that the cheapest beer I can make can also be really tasty.

Had another pint (or more) last night. Really nice balanced beer.

Goomba


----------



## TmC

Wow, that is cheap. I'll add it to my shopping cart. Gotta love the 5kg deals from CB :beer:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

TmC said:


> Wow, that is cheap. I'll add it to my shopping cart. Gotta love the 5kg deals from CB :beer:



Bairds Perle, BB caramalt and Smaragd.

Very cheap, decent malty beer - like a cross between a British Bitter and a German Lager.

Goomba


----------



## big78sam

jyo said:


> 10 minute PA. 400 gm Styrians at 10 minutes. This is my first time fermenting with Coopers bottle yeast. The pear of the Coopers yeast goes soooo well with the earth and spiciness of the Styrians.
> This won't last long here...
> 
> View attachment 47497



:icon_drool2: 
I've got to stop reading this thread while I'm at work and too far from a beer!!!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Here's a picture of my IPA from my "What the hell is wrong with my IPA" rant in my blog. Sadly it took me so long to get the light right so I could show a good indication of the color that the head dropped, but what the hell, you'll have to trust me when I say that the head is very dense and thick. This was kegged 1 week ago and had no finings in the mash, fermenter or keg.
Oh, I forgot to say it tastes nice too.


----------



## ploto

Feral's Karma Citra - kit copy  





Not quite bitter enough to be a black ipa, but with a whole pack of citra it almost gets there flavour wise.

1 can coopers pale ale, 1 can coopers real ale, 500g dry wheat extract, 300g carafa 2, 200g pale crystal, 200g dex, citra 30g @ 15, 30g @ 5 & 30g dry, US-05, 25l.
IBU 57.9, ABV 5.9% (estimated via Ian's spreadsheet)

mmm yummy, even my ag mate wanted another bottle. I will have to make a 'proper' version of this one day...


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Here's a picture of my IPA from my "What the hell is wrong with my IPA" rant in my blog. Sadly it took me so long to get the light right so I could show a good indication of the color that the head dropped, but what the hell, you'll have to trust me when I say that the head is very dense and thick. This was kegged 1 week ago and had no finings in the mash, fermenter or keg.
> Oh, I forgot to say it tastes nice too.
> 
> View attachment 47624




Looks fantastic Andrew, how about dropping a bottle off to me?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

AndrewQLD said:


> Here's a picture of my IPA from my "What the hell is wrong with my IPA" rant in my blog. Sadly it took me so long to get the light right so I could show a good indication of the color that the head dropped, but what the hell, you'll have to trust me when I say that the head is very dense and thick. This was kegged 1 week ago and had no finings in the mash, fermenter or keg.
> Oh, I forgot to say it tastes nice too.
> 
> View attachment 47624



That makes me feel embarassed. My first kegged beer is so clear I can see through it, but that's out of this world.

At least I'm not a clarity freak - but still, that is a thing of beauty.

Goomba


----------



## JestersDarts




----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

In a few minutes the answer will be "nothing" - for about a minute, until I go downstairs and fill up.

Mmmm... example of Perle Malt in a Continental lager.

Goomba


----------



## jyo

German Pils Attempt 2.
A big starter for this one. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nice jyo looks delicious


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> German Pils Attempt 2.



Looks awsome mate...... did you go the one big late bittering addition?


----------



## jyo

Cheers, fellas. 
Tony- I went with 40 and 10 with Tett (40 mins) Hallertau and Saaz (10 mins) and no chilled. 
As a self-confessed ale addict, it's so difficult to wait for a pils. I'm going to put this in the WA comp and see how much I get flamed


----------



## raven19

*Funky Schwartzbier*


Sour acetic aroma on the nose. Some mild chocolate in the background, very light bodied, with light to medium sourness, some dusty earthy tones with a floury/furry finish.

Further Lambic discussions here


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 47772


Snows pacific ale clone 2 weeks in the bottle 

making memories :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Pilsner going down nicely this afternoon.


----------



## kungfutigerrob

This is my third brew, an Irish Red Ale. Tastes great, but it's only a month old.
The head isn't as creamy as it should be, but I'm working on that


----------



## .DJ.

My German Alt... Finally cleared in the keg and has a surprisingly Red tinge to it in the light..

Cracking beer though.


----------



## waggastew

No pictures, full review to follow........

I usually wait at least 2 months before cracking a new brew BUT I just snuck a cheeky/early 'Thirsty Thursday' sample of my first attempt at a Kits & Bits American higher spec APA/IPA. It went as follows:

1 tin Coopers Pale Ale
1 tin Coopers Light Malt
0.5kg Wheat DME
300g Medium Crystal, steeped
12g EACH of Simcoe, Cascade, Amarillo, Chinook at 20 min boil
12g EACh of Simcoe, Cascade, Amarillo, Chinook dry hop Day 0
12g EACh of Simcoe, Cascade, Amarillo, Chinook dry hop Day 7
1 tsp of Gypsum (I have very soft water in my area and the hoppy beers love a bit of Gypsum)

US-05 at 17degC for 15 days then crash chilled for 3 days at 1.5 degC. Bottled with 1tsp of sucrose. 6% ABV

Been in the bottle 1 month and wow...........no WOW. C-hop-stravaganza on the nose, fruity aroma balanced with drying hop bitterness. Its not Stone Ruination but its an American style APA/IPA I could drink alot of. Probably needs a touch more base malt character, I saw that CB is selling Munich extract, maybe the ticket? Or I could head down the minimash road.......

Will post pics and full review soon.

Stew

PS. Warra, expect a bottle of this soon for a tasting


----------



## TidalPete

Pic of my latest Alt. Widely proclaimed as the best Alt on the Sunshine Coast ATM.  
The style police may think it's too dark but I can assure you it's (just) to style.  

TP


----------



## NickB

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 47886
> 
> Pic of my latest Alt. Widely proclaimed as the best Alt on the Sunshine Coast ATM
> The style police may think it's too dark but I can assure you it's (just) to style
> 
> TP




:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Looks the goods, Pete!


----------



## Spork

My 2nd AG beer - Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. Done as a 1/2 size stovetop BIAB
Only 2 more bottles left... but about 21 litres fermenting...
It is actually very clear in the bottles, except a layer of crud in the bottom, but the only place they fit in the 'fridge is the door, and with 2 hungry teenagers here they usually get a bit cloudy by the time they are chilled. 
When I tasted this brew, I realised I really could make delicious beer! Damn near as nice as any craft beer I could buy - but for a couple of bucks per bottle, instead of $4 -$5 + per stubbie.

Now I have the 40 litre urn. A flash new grain bag is on it's way, as is a mill, and a sack of base malt...
"Lucky" I don't have enough room here to set up a 3v system.
Brewing my own is saving me a fortune...


----------



## warra48

waggastew said:


> No pictures, full review to follow........
> 
> I usually wait at least 2 months before cracking a new brew BUT I just snuck a cheeky/early 'Thirsty Thursday' sample of my first attempt at a Kits & Bits American higher spec APA/IPA. It went as follows:
> 
> 1 tin Coopers Pale Ale
> 1 tin Coopers Light Malt
> 0.5kg Wheat DME
> 300g Medium Crystal, steeped
> 12g EACH of Simcoe, Cascade, Amarillo, Chinook at 20 min boil
> 12g EACh of Simcoe, Cascade, Amarillo, Chinook dry hop Day 0
> 12g EACh of Simcoe, Cascade, Amarillo, Chinook dry hop Day 7
> 1 tsp of Gypsum (I have very soft water in my area and the hoppy beers love a bit of Gypsum)
> 
> US-05 at 17degC for 15 days then crash chilled for 3 days at 1.5 degC. Bottled with 1tsp of sucrose. 6% ABV
> 
> Been in the bottle 1 month and wow...........no WOW. C-hop-stravaganza on the nose, fruity aroma balanced with drying hop bitterness. Its not Stone Ruination but its an American style APA/IPA I could drink alot of. Probably needs a touch more base malt character, I saw that CB is selling Munich extract, maybe the ticket? Or I could head down the minimash road.......
> 
> Will post pics and full review soon.
> 
> Stew
> 
> PS. Warra, expect a bottle of this soon for a tasting



I'll look forward to it.
We'll do a swap with some of my latest brews.


----------



## warra48

My latest Dunkelweizen, so easy to drink, lots of malty body, delicious.


----------



## MitchDudarko

That looks great... I have to get some dark wheat malt...


----------



## Thefatdoghead

My first AG attempt. came up a little high on the OG and ended up around 6.5% because I underestimated my efficiency. Three of these and I had a proper glaze cracking. 

Bloody nice beer though and ill defiantly be doing this one again. Crustys Pale Ale


----------



## jyo

That looks lovely, Gav! As does that dunkel, Warra. 
This has gotta be the worst thread to read on a beer free night...


----------



## Thefatdoghead

jyo said:


> That looks lovely, Gav! As does that dunkel, Warra.
> This has gotta be the worst thread to read on a beer free night...


Thanks mate. I know what U mean....im on a ship for 5 weeks and it's dry. Im dreaming of beer!!!


----------



## jyo

Five weeks....faaaark!


----------



## DJR

Boh Pils - Floor malted Wey Boh Pils in a single infusion with a fair whack of Saaz and S-189

Going down pretty nice - esp for a 15C primary ferment with no lagering, just stored on the primary cake for 4 weeks

Should take a pick of the head, nice and fluffy


----------



## winkle

A new recipe and a good one.
Dark Mild #3



Bloody nice on a school nite :icon_cheers: .
I'll crack the Biere de Mars keg on the weekend.


----------



## Salt

Spork said:


> My 2nd AG beer - Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. Done as a 1/2 size stovetop BIAB
> Only 2 more bottles left...


Hey Spork, Did you completely half DrS's Golden Ale recipe for your 1/2 size BIAB? I am just gearing up for my first BIAB and am going to give a 9Lt brew a crack a la Nicks thread. This recipe looks the way to go for me. What was your grain bill and hop sched for it?
Thanks muchly
Salt


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Yum yum yum:


Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Ale
--------------------------------------------------
Brewer: BrewMate
Style: American Amber Ale
Batch: 25.00 LAll Grain

Characteristics
---------------
Recipe Gravity: 1.049 OG
Recipe Bitterness: 21 IBU
Recipe Color: 11 SRM
Estimated FG: 1.012
Alcohol by Volume: 4.7%
Alcohol by Weight: 3.7%

Ingredients
-----------
Caramunich I 0.30 kg, Grain, Mashed
Perle Malt Bairds 5.00 kg, Grain, Mashed
Rye Malt 0.20 kg, Grain, Mashed

Cascade 0.02 kg, Pellet, 10 minutes
Citra 0.01 kg, Pellet, 10 minutes
Citra 0.01 kg, Pellet, 30 minutes
Galaxy 0.02 kg, Pellet, 10 minutes
Nelson Sauvin 0.01 kg, Pellet, 10 minutes

Safale US-05 0.00 L, Yeast, 

Notes
-----
Recipe Notes:


----------



## Nick JD

Kohatu Pale Ale

Wey Ale Malt and 30 IBUs of Kohatu @20 minutes.


----------



## winkle

First beer of the day and its one of the clearest beer I've ever brewed.
La Grisette d'Hogshead.




Too bloody drinkable..


----------



## NickB

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Lovely Perry!!!

I may or may not be on my 4th pint of Dark Mild 7. Ahem.....


----------



## Tony

Roggenbier.

Imagin a spicey flavoured Dunkelwizen, nice ballance of clove and bananna, a bit of hop character in the finnish........ but..........

Its viscous....... like thin engine oil 

Its still not fully carbed but its close. It needs lots of gas to cut the mouth feel which is XXL full.

With the carb up it kind of coats your mouth, then fades quickly like fairy floss to a dry finnish 

love it!

Edit: I made this for the NSW state comp but work prevented me from getting it kegged and carbed in time


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

It's the rye that made my newest APA cloudy!

@tony, it bodes well for my roggenweiss, I'll (hopefully) brew soon.

Goomba


----------



## Tony

200g of it....... i doubt it. Id say its yeast break and hop oils


----------



## yardy

Tony said:


> Roggenbier.
> 
> Imagin a spicey flavoured Dunkelwizen, nice ballance of clove and bananna, a bit of hop character in the finnish........ but..........
> 
> Its viscous....... like thin engine oil
> 
> Its still not fully carbed but its close. It needs lots of gas to cut the mouth feel which is XXL full.
> 
> With the carb up it kind of coats your mouth, then fades quickly like fairy floss to a dry finnish
> 
> love it!
> 
> Edit: I made this for the NSW state comp but work prevented me from getting it kegged and carbed in time




thats it, i have got to brew a roggen, it's been too long, that looks sensational Tony :icon_chickcheers: 

Yard


----------



## winkle

After a few Grisettes, one thing led to a saison (rootin' dat iss)


and a disappointing Socceroos effort has led to


Tin Tin Dubbel#3,which is much better than the early version.
help


----------



## Shed101

winkle said:


> Tin Tin Dubbel#3,which is much better than the early version.
> help



OK, ok ... don't panic.


Send all the rest to me :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Barclay Perkins 1942 XX Mild Ale

This turned out a tasty drop, good session beer.
Had to include a shot of QLDkev draining the keg with me on our last brew day.


----------



## QldKev

Batz said:


> Looks fantastic Andrew, how about dropping a bottle off to me?



He can't, someone drank it all on him :icon_drool2: 


I was so impressed with it, I'm hopefully going to make it as my next brew

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> Looks fantastic Andrew, how about dropping a bottle off to me?



Sorry Batz I missed this one, fear not I have put one aside for you.


----------



## yardy

AndrewQLD said:


> Barclay Perkins 1942 XX Mild Ale
> 
> This turned out a tasty drop, good session beer.
> Had to include a shot of QLDkev draining the keg with me on our last brew day.



i knew i should've come around...


looks great :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Bribie G

Love that Barclay Perkins blog. I'm even tempted to brew some Watney's Red Barrel h34r: 

Meanwhile, only red thing around here is the latest Irish Red







Very unusual for me as it's only about 4.3% ABV but a great lawnmower.

Golden Promise
Caraaroma
Carafa 2

40g Willamette one addition

Wyeast Irish Ale 1084

Brewbright in the kettle, apart from that no gelatine, Polyclar etc.

Edit, just walked back outside to retrieve the glass, glanced at the table and my heart almost stopped. I mean, this is the sort of thing that makes it all worthwhile. :wub: 






:beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew

Must be the season for Irish Reds, here is my effort

Irish Red Lager

Hits the spot perfectly, initial sweet malt followed by a dry roasty finish :icon_drool2: . Might just go pour another pint. 






Wouldn't think its the same beer from another angle.


----------



## Bribie G

Yes those Chinese Rice Lagers are sooooo 2009


----------



## jyo

Those reds looks superb, gents!


----------



## winkle

Third day of spring so it's about time to suck on a Biere de Mars, which has had 4 weeks cold conditioning.
Bit cloudy since its the first glass out of the keg but very nice.



It should be pouring nice and clear in a couple of glasses but by then I'll be well and truely munted (6.8%)


----------



## TidalPete

Very generous of you to share your links with us Andrew. Deadset keen to have a go at those recipes ASAP & to see you Bundy blokes at the Qld Christmas Case. :icon_cheers:
Here's a couple of pics of my latest beers on tap after a couple of months in CC.
First attempt at a Wee Heavy turned out OK with moderate smoke, lots of lacing, & a nice malty finish but perhaps needs fine-tuning.
Latest Best Bitter turned out well considering my limited choice of yeast (1968 London ESB) due to the loss of most of my yeast bank thanks to a dead thermostat. 





Bribie might find one of the backgrounds interesting?  

TP

PS ---- Just saw your Biere de Mars Perry. :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle

Ta Pete, your ones look tasty as well.
We'll have to swap a few at the Oooktoberfest :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Tony

Perry........... if your bar towl ever goes missing...... i probably have it


----------



## Shed101

1st beer out of my kegs, my ESBitsa. 

A bit cloudy, due to my impatience  but growing on me.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nice lace there shed, looks great.
Pete both those beers look delicious, wish I could have a taste.
Bribie your idea of a lawnmower beer cracks me up.
Winkle, that's a style I have never even tried let alone brewed, looks great!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD

JW Lees 1952 Best Mild.
This one is a really nice Dark Mild.


----------



## Shed101

AndrewQLD said:


> JW Lees 1952 Best Mild.
> This one is a really nice Dark Mild.
> 
> View attachment 48107




I thought a pint o' mild would have an ashtray with a woodbine and a flat cap next to it ... but this looks amazing - more like it's on the Starship Enterprise :icon_cheers:

EDIT: Ah you bugger, changed the photo


----------



## Batz

CPA clone, and very pleasant indeed.






I put this and a Schwarzbier on tap this morning, they are the last beers brewed on my old system. Sort of nice to drink one on a rainy day while brewing a beer on my new brewery. Feeling all nostalgic today


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nice looking CPA Batz how's it compare?

Here you are Shed, this was just edited a little.


----------



## Batz

> Nice looking CPA Batz how's it compare?





Not as good as yours Andrew  but not bad anyway.


----------



## Malted

Tony said:


> Roggenbier.
> 
> Imagin a spicey flavoured Dunkelwizen, nice ballance of clove and bananna, a bit of hop character in the finnish........ but..........
> 
> Its *vicious*....... like thin engine oil
> 
> Its still not fully carbed but its close. It needs lots of gas to cut the mouth feel which is XXL full.
> 
> With the carb up it kind of coats your mouth, then fades quickly like fairy floss to a dry finnish
> 
> love it!
> 
> Edit: I made this for the NSW state comp but work prevented me from getting it kegged and carbed in time



Drop one letter, add another, still sounds similiar yet it's completely different...


----------



## yardy

i see what you did there


----------



## Tony

OOOOOOOooooooooo......... is she available for appointments


----------



## keifer33

Enjoying my first attempt at a Light American Pale Ale. Was semi inspired by Docs Yardglass but ended up mutating in a few spots. Quite happy with it and a good 'weeknight beer'

Ended up at 1010 for an ABV 3.1%




(Sorry for a little blurry pic forgot to charge DSLR batter  )


----------



## mfeighan

Winter Warmer
6.7% Was supposed to be a LCPA but after an unusually high efficiency (still working out my new system) changed the hop schedule to a LCiPA =P


----------



## keifer33

mmm yummy beer and a good keyboard i see there as well Mikey. I would still be using mine if it wasn't for me accidentally filling it up with beer . O well new one on the way.


----------



## Bribie G

Just hammering 1.5L of Midnight Train and it's hammering me :beerbang: 







Why pay five bucks a can for imported tramp lager when you can get two kilos of polenta for that price? The world has gone crazy I tells you.


----------



## jyo

Bribie G said:


> Just hammering 1.5L of Midnight Train and it's hammering me :beerbang:
> 
> Why pay five bucks a can for imported tramp lager when you can get two kilos of polenta for that price? The world has gone crazy I tells you.



Mate, you're off the rails.


----------



## Spork

Salt said:


> Hey Spork, Did you completely half DrS's Golden Ale recipe for your 1/2 size BIAB? I am just gearing up for my first BIAB and am going to give a 9Lt brew a crack a la Nicks thread. This recipe looks the way to go for me. What was your grain bill and hop sched for it?
> Thanks muchly
> Salt




Sorry salt, just saw your post today.
My plan was to make 2 1/2 size worts on consecutive days and ferment them together.
My plan didn't go to plan... I ended up doing them about 5 days apart, and fermenting in 2 x 15 litre cubes.

I bought the grain pre milled for a full size batch and just used 1/2 each time. Same with the hops. 1/2 the recipe amount. Ditto the yeast and the finings.


----------



## yardy

Bribie G said:


> Just hammering 1.5L of Midnight Train and it's hammering me :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay five bucks a can for imported tramp lager when you can get two kilos of polenta for that price? The world has gone crazy I tells you.




you must be hammered to put your rego on the interweb


----------



## bradsbrew

FlibbertyPuck IPA 8% of fruity malt.


----------



## Shed101

bradsbrew said:


> FlibbertyPuck IPA 8% of fruity malt.


 
Nice Flibbery Puck that


----------



## kiwisteveo

Kegged extract brewed dark lager,love the coffee/choc flavours,almost a breakfast beer


----------



## jyo

Hefe with 3% caramunich for something different. Got my clove and banana fix.


----------



## winkle

I'm currently holding hostage er looking after Florians Munchener Dunkle keg. Bloody nice - you'd better pick it up soon mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> I'm currently holding hostage er looking after Florians Munchener Dunkle keg. Bloody nice - you'd better pick it up soon mate :icon_cheers:
> View attachment 48247
> 
> View attachment 48248



And I'm about to demolish its growler offspring


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> And I'm about to demolish its growler offspring


And I just up-sized to an Aventinus glass :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980

First koelsh i've made in a long time. Fermented a little high, but pretty clean. Next time though i'll use best pils instead of bb ale. A bit more maltyness would be good


----------



## manticle

I'm going to go against the grain and not post a photo. Why would I when Batz continually posts photos of beer on his verandah overlooking such amazing ******* landscape? Who wants to see my piling system?

Anyway I'm drinking Belgian beer in an English pint glass so it's all wrong. It looks like golden coloured beer with some lacing in a pint glass if you can imagine such a thing.

I made a Belgian Golden Strong (made the same recipe before successfully) but my step mashing was all over the shop due to a dead immersion element. One brewday from hell and several decoctions later, I made beer that went from about 1080 to 1030 and stopped dead as a doornail. Nothing I tried would shift it and the fast ferment test told me that was it. Presumably a mash temp issue.

Anyway, apart from being a scary idea to bottle something that high, it tasted weird. Whacked it in a 20 L glass demijohn, added the dregs of 2 Orval bottles and **** me if it didn't hit 1002 in a fortnight.

Long story short - drinking well, very high alc (added multiple additions of sugar solution to try and kickstart) and despite such a low FG, she's very very sweet. Very light brett character at this stage. Interested to see how it ages IF I can exercise the patience.


----------



## winkle

manticle said:


> I'm going to go against the grain and not post a photo. Why would I when Batz continually posts photos of beer on his verandah overlooking such amazing ******* landscape? Who wants to see my piling system?
> 
> Anyway I'm drinking Belgian beer in an English pint glass so it's all wrong. It looks like golden coloured beer with some lacing in a pint glass if you can imagine such a thing.
> 
> I made a Belgian Golden Strong (made the same recipe before successfully) but my step mashing was all over the shop due to a dead immersion element. One brewday from hell and several decoctions later, I made beer that went from about 1080 to 1030 and stopped dead as a doornail. Nothing I tried would shift it and the fast ferment test told me that was it. Presumably a mash temp issue.
> 
> Anyway, apart from being a scary idea to bottle something that high, it tasted weird. Whacked it in a 20 L glass demijohn, added the dregs of 2 Orval bottles and **** me if it didn't hit 1002 in a fortnight.
> 
> Long story short - drinking well, very high alc (added multiple additions of sugar solution to try and kickstart) and despite such a low FG, she's very very sweet. Very light brett character at this stage. Interested to see how it ages IF I can exercise the patience.



Sounds great, but bung up a pic (who cares about the background?)


----------



## manticle

The pain of finding my usb cable, hosting on photobucket etc.

I'll do it just for you though. Will warn you now - it looks like beer in a glass. Clarity is so-so.

If I hadn't broken my duvel glass recently I could make it a bit more romantic.

Be with you shortly.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I'm currently holding hostage er looking after Florians Munchener Dunkle keg. Bloody nice - you'd better pick it up soon mate :icon_cheers:




I loved that beer last night Florian, it was suggested that we should attack it again for breakfast but few of us were in any condition to do so.
I didn't have a bad beer all night. 
Although the crab dip gave me a headache.


----------



## Batz

> Why would I when Batz continually posts photos of beer on his verandah overlooking such amazing ******* landscape? Who wants to see my piling system?



Come on.....off to take a piccy of my schwarzbier on the verandah :lol:


----------



## manticle

Have to disappoint. Found the cable, opened photobucket, opened a new bottle of relevant beer and took some shit photos of my beer in the studio, only to find that I can't upload them as I'm using a borrowed work computer and can't install the required software to take JPEGs off my phone (no admin privileges).

In a couple of weeks I should have a new PC so I'll add to the thread properly then (ie beer description with pics)


----------



## manticle

I'm going to start a new thread for 'imagined beer of the week'. Pics optional


----------



## TidalPete

manticle said:


> I'm going to start a new thread for 'imagined beer of the week'. Pics optional


 :lol: 

TP


----------



## jyo

Oatmeal Stout. It's only 4 weeks old but I just couldn't help myself :unsure: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this one's for Manticle!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I should be shot for polluting my Chimay glass with this!


----------



## Salt

Currently drinking my toucan Stout...only two months old, but its bloody good...
My old man who is an avid Guinness drinker (his glasses), reckons its the bees knees.

Have 12 tallies in storage till next St Paddy's day, but the rest is almost all gone. Going to do the exact same recipe again next week.







Made with Coopers Stout and Dark, 500g DME, 250 Dex and 250 Brown Sugar...


----------



## keifer33

jyo said:


> I should be shot for polluting my Chimay glass with this!



Think that should be in the commercial one jyo


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Think that should be in the commercial one jyo



Don't make me do it :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## DU99

Dr Smurto's Golden


----------



## Bribie G

Pale Continental Lager, Silver at BABBs comp - been lagering since February. I'll cry when it's finished.


----------



## mje1980

Seriously JUST carbed bitter. Had a brewhouse infection, and after i got rid of it, i brewed an american wheat and a koelsh. Both very nice, but im a bitter man. The first whiff of this gorgeous yummy malty aroma put a huge smile on my face!!. Luckily, i have a second batch fermenting now. I love bitters!!!!!!. Yes, its cloudy and needs to clear up, but im so happy to have a bitter back on tap. Will put a few away tonight i think!


----------



## Batz

I think I have finally cracked the perfect Pilsner, I've been on this tangent for a few years.

There's no where for anything to hide in this beer, I'm happy this was number one on my new brewery.





Batz


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> I think I have finally cracked the perfect Pilsner, I've been on this tangent for a few years.
> 
> There's no where for anything to hide in this beer, I'm happy this was number one on my new brewery.
> 
> View attachment 48361
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



Notice I've slashed the bottom paddock for the photo ?


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Notice I've slashed the bottom paddock for the photo ?



Good work, I thought you had some bananas in there somewhere  
Looks great (and the beers not bad either)


----------



## MaestroMatt

Bribie G said:


> Pale Continental Lager, Silver at BABBs comp - been lagering since February. I'll cry when it's finished.




My jaw just about dropped when I saw this pic. I now have to go and get a new monitor for my computer - just broke this one instinctively reaching for the glass! 

Is the recipe up anywhere Bribie?


----------



## NickB

Lovely looking beer Batz (shame about the focus)


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Lovely looking beer Batz (shame about the focus)



Focus? it's Friday lucky I found the camera!


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Good work, thought you had some bananas in there somewhere




Turkeys mate, don't get me started. :angry:


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> I think I have finally cracked the perfect Pilsner, I've been on this tangent for a few years.
> 
> There's no where for anything to hide in this beer, I'm happy this was number one on my new brewery.
> 
> View attachment 48361
> 
> 
> 
> Batz




fuzzy beer but your bananas look the same as mine, poo..


----------



## Spork

My 3rd attempt at DSGA, my first attempt at a full size batch with the urn. Can't believe the clarity of this beer! (1st attempt had bad chill haze, 2nd attempt I stuffed up and tipped out) I used koppafloc, whirlpooling, gelatine and cold in making it. It has only been bottled for 4 days, I hope it will carb up a bit more, but I'm really stoked that I made such a quality beer from scratch. It Smells great. It tastes great. It looks amazing. Just needs a little more carbonation. Did I mention how happy I am?


----------



## waggastew

Tonight's beers come compliments of Warra, my local HB associate. Nothing like drinking someone else's well made HB to make you think its about time to start saving up for an AG setup. First up a Stout:






Brewed sometime last year......

Appearance - Black impregnable colour, Stephen Hawking would no doubt have an equation to explain why no light escapes this! Fluffy coffee coloured head with excellent retention.

Aroma - Roasty but not over the top.

Taste - Subtle roasty acidity and nice carb prickle up front, slight caramel hints on the mid palate but finishes dry. Mouthfeel is balanced, not cloying or thin. Tobacco ash and chocolate notes are left on the palate.

Overall - Lovely dry stout that is a great example of 'balance'. A highly drinkable stout that is neither heavy nor thin. Well done Warra


----------



## waggastew

Next up is a Belgian Dark Strong c/o Warra (ABV >10%). A style not to be trifled with......







Appearance - Blood orange/'Bottom of a Tequila Sunrise' red. Off-white head that slowly dissipates but can be revived with a quick spin of the glass.

Aroma - Surprisingly when cold it gives off fresh stone fruit aroma's but moves to more clovey/pepper/almost bubblegum phenols when warmed up. Very clean.

Taste - Definite alcohol/spirit/whiskey feel competing with the Belgian dry spice phenols. Dry fruits are there initially but the finish is balanced and dry.

Overall - Wow, a BIG beer but the alcohol is noticeable but pleasant. After a pint bottle the effects can be best described as 'Anesthetic of the Belgium Gods'. Would be a credit to any brewer, top stuff Warra.


----------



## Gar

Wow that sounds good, is the recipe in the database by any chance?



waggastew said:


> Next up is a Belgian Dark Strong c/o Warra (ABV >10%). A style not to be trifled with......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance - Blood orange/'Bottom of a Tequila Sunrise' red. Off-white head that slowly dissipates but can be revived with a quick spin of the glass.
> 
> Aroma - Surprisingly when cold it gives off fresh stone fruit aroma's but moves to more clovey/pepper/almost bubblegum phenols when warmed up. Very clean.
> 
> Taste - Definite alcohol/spirit/whiskey feel competing with the Belgian dry spice phenols. Dry fruits are there initially but the finish is balanced and dry.
> 
> Overall - Wow, a BIG beer but the alcohol is noticeable but pleasant. After a pint bottle the effects can be best described as 'Anesthetic of the Belgium Gods'. Would be a credit to any brewer, top stuff Warra.


----------



## warra48

Thanks waggastew, for the kind compliments and detailed description of my brews. Much better analysis than I could come up with!

Belgian Dark Strong
24 litres 
OG 1.078 
FG 1.010

4500.00 g Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 66.7 % 
480.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.1 % 
400.00 g Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 % 
250.00 g Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4 3.7 % 
150.00 g Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 5 2.2 % 
120.00 g Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 6 1.8 % 
100.00 g Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 7 1.5 % 
98.00 g Strisslespalt [3.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 28.7 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
750.00 g Candi Sugar, Dark (541.8 EBC) Sugar 8 11.1 % Added to fermenter in 2 lots at week 1 and week 2 in primary. Total time in primary 4 weeks.
1.0 pkg Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) [4000.00 ml] Built up from a donated tube from waggastew.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> I think I have finally cracked the perfect Pilsner, I've been on this tangent for a few years.
> 
> There's no where for anything to hide in this beer, I'm happy this was number one on my new brewery.
> 
> View attachment 48361
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



As usual your place looks lovely, beer looks good to Batz, how about sharing the love and shooting me the recipe, I was planning on brewing a Pilsner soon.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gar

Thanks for posting the recipe Warra, that ones going on my to-do list


----------



## Clutch

James Squire ale clone.


----------



## Shed101

My first AG brew ... and god knows why I decided to try this monster, but i'm glad I did. 

1941 recipe. English IPA. Served from the keg at the perfect temperature and with a 'London head'.


----------



## Ross

Shed101 said:


> My first AG brew ... and god knows why I decided to try this monster, but i'm glad I did.
> 
> 1941 recipe. English IPA. Served from the keg at the perfect temperature and with a 'London head'.



Would love to try that one, if you get the chance to drop one in :icon_drool2: 

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete

Shed101 said:


> My first AG brew ... and god knows why I decided to try this monster, but i'm glad I did.
> 
> 1941 recipe. English IPA. Served from the keg at the perfect temperature and with a 'London head'.



If it tastes as good as it looks it's a winner Graham. 
One of those Barclay-Perkins recipes I presume?
Hopefully there'll be some left when I come over sometime next weekend? Will PM you.

TP


----------



## Shed101

Ross - I suspect you'll have guessed already, it's pretty similar to your GMT+10 IPA.

I have 4 500ml bottles and no wotsit to decant from the keg, at least one already promised, but if there's one left next time i'm in Capalalalabalalala i'll drop it in :beerbang: 

Pete - should be 9/10ths of the keg left by next wknd so you'll get yours.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

My "frankenmild" from here




Surprisingly tasty. I'm very happy with this.


----------



## yardy

crappy phone pic of my UKPA, comes in at about %3.8 and has a good whack of Fuggles and Goldings, forgot the whirfloc...


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> My first AG brew ... and god knows why I decided to try this monster, but i'm glad I did.
> 
> 1941 recipe. English IPA. Served from the keg at the perfect temperature and with a 'London head'.




Shit that looks the dogs...................... but it could have been better  

Screwy


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

waggastew said:


> <snip>
> Nothing like drinking someone else's well made HB to make you think its about time to start saving up for an AG setup.



BIAB - seriously, one K&K brewer tried one of my most boring beers, and then went out and bought an urn.

He now has more equipment than me (the urn - my two 19L big w pots are no match in $).

Not very expensive, not high tech, fantastic beers rolling in now.

Goomba


----------



## jyo

yardy said:


> crappy phone pic of my UKPA, comes in at about %3.8 and has a good whack of Fuggles and Goldings, forgot the whirfloc...



That is one seriously awesome head!


----------



## yardy

jyo said:


> That is one seriously awesome head!



yeah it is a tad foamy, i topped the glass up for the pic and it all got a bit out of control


----------



## Spork

My 2nd "full size" BIAB with my urn.
Oatmeal stout, as per the recipe in "Brewing Classic Styles".
Not even 2 weeks in the bottle and it's bloody lovely.
Will make more soon, so I can (hopefully) age some for next winter. Hops (for 3-4 more batches) and spec. grains (for about 6 more batches) are on their way.
Only change I plan from the original recipe is to sub. the "Pale ale" malt for Maris Otter, and maybe chuck a vanilla bean into the FV. Only changing the base malt because I have 14kg of MO sitting here...

Tried 1st one on Saturday, it had been bottled just 8 days and it was pretty bloody nice. My mate had some too, he runs a vinyard and winery, and a cafe, and loves his oatmeal stouts. He couldn't believe this stuff had only just been bottled!


----------



## Mearesy

Man that looks tasty spork!


----------



## drew9242

Might as well add my oktoberfest beer. Tastes great at the moment, worried about how long it will last. I got to save 2 kegs of it for my oktoberfest party.


----------



## kalbarluke

My version of Dr Smurto's delicious Golden Ale - a recipe that has brought me much happiness :icon_cheers: . Crash chilled for a week and a week in the keg.


----------



## booyablack

Citra Brown Ale

First use of Citra and it looks like I'm a fan. This was a great session ale. All gone now though!


----------



## Muggus

Long time since i've had something worth posting...



Noblemans Bitter
95% Bairds Pale malt
5% Simpsons Heritage Crystal
Stack loads of Spalt hops (45ibu)

In keg for 2 months, just starting to mellow and clear nicely. 
Nice honeyed/light caramel malt with a savoury/herbaceous hop character. Quite different.


----------



## jurule

My golden ale. About 12 months old, this was one of the last i had. 

And my Irish Red, only a couple months old.


----------



## leahy268

My first All Grain Beer.
Bohemian Pilsner. Little Chill hazy but drinking well none the less.




Warwick


----------



## Liam_snorkel

watching the rugby with an extract APA. didn't write down the recipe (d'oh) but it was my first use of CaraRed. will use more next time.


----------



## jyo

(Girly) Blonde of Sorts
70% Pils
24% wheat
6% biscuit
EKG to 23 IBU
Notto @ 15
Hazy but this is quaffing nicely and the missus is a fan 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



APA with Simcoe, Cascade and Amarillo.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> APA with Simcoe, Cascade and Amarillo.



Thats looks delicious bro! Looks too dry but delicious!  

Where is the award winning weizen?


----------



## jyo

Cocko said:


> Thats looks delicious bro! Looks too dry but delicious!
> 
> Where is the award winning weizen?



Hahaha! Yea, this is the 2nd place over attenuated APA! Crazy. Weizen is in the fridge....


----------



## Brewer_010

jyo said:


> APA with Simcoe, Cascade and Amarillo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



that's a great hop combo, I've used this combo in APAs and recently an amber ale and it's to die for


----------



## Tony

loving the colour of those APA's boys........ what malts are you using?


----------



## jyo

Tony said:


> loving the colour of those APA's boys........ what malts are you using?



Cheers, Tony.
This one was:
82% BB ale
7% Vienna
6% Carapils
5% medium crystal

@ Brewer 010- Definitely an awesome hop combo :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## keifer33

First attempt at the Whitbread 1943 Oat Mild. Cheated a little and used S04 rather than the 1099 but still a really nice drop at only 2.6%. Had to do some grain swapping as I cant get Mild Grain easily in the West.


----------



## Shed101

keifer33 said:


> First attempt at the Whitbread 1943 Oat Mild. Cheated a little and used S04 rather than the 1099 but still a really nice drop at only 2.6%. Had to do some grain swapping as I cant get Mild Grain easily in the West.
> 
> View attachment 48731



Good work. But don't knock the SO4 - I think it's an excellent yeast for traditional English beers.


----------



## Brewer_010

Tony said:


> loving the colour of those APA's boys........ what malts are you using?



mine was more amber than APA but used

Munich 87.50%
Wheat Malt 6.00 % 
Carabohemian 4.00 % 
Caraaroma 2.50 % 

Love the cara-aroma, around 2% it gives a really nice malty depth and isn't too sweet. Also gives a great red colour.

cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Slurping on a few of my latest BO Pils with Magnum & Saaz while I force myself to watch the Silvertails & the Kiwis fight it out in the NRL Grand Final. What a shame there's got to be a winner. h34r: 
Those Bronco tossers are going to miss you Locky. 

  

TP


----------



## jbirbeck

booyablack said:


> Citra Brown Ale
> 
> First use of Citra and it looks like I'm a fan. This was a great session ale. All gone now though!
> 
> View attachment 48696






jyo said:


> APA with Simcoe, Cascade and Amarillo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



two beers that have just made the want to brew list...nice work guys.


----------



## tcapach

My first AG.

A pils somewhere between Germany and Czechoslovakia...


I think it turned out OK.


----------



## Adam Howard

'Testing' the carbonation on my first kegged beer. Ended up lacing right down the glass. Nearly there, probably around 2 volumes at the moment. Lovely drop. Seems to have lost a bit of the peach smell (Amarillo) that the samples from the fermenter had. Beer on tap is awesome.


----------



## NickB

keifer33 said:


> First attempt at the Whitbread 1943 Oat Mild. Cheated a little and used S04 rather than the 1099...



Think you'll find that S-04 is the dried version of 1099, or close enough anyhow!

Cheers


----------



## keifer33

NickB said:


> Think you'll find that S-04 is the dried version of 1099, or close enough anyhow!
> 
> Cheers



Yeah they are very similiar. Just had a few bad runs with S04 but definetly suits this beer.


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Slurping on a few of my latest BO Pils with Magnum & Saaz ..
> 
> TP




Right into BO Pils myself atm and I believe I've got it down to pat now. A good Pils is not and easy beer to brew but a wonderful beer to master, and it's a summer drinker so nows the time to brew them.


----------



## VBisGod

ohh yeah,, saaz saaz and not to much, vienna and pilsner amlt and drop all specialties. Missed the Vic Octoberfest this year, AGAIN THEY HAVE IT ON A SPORTS DAY. Caulfield Guineas! Gooooooooooooo Helmet!!


----------



## mckenry

After 2 weeks in Thailand on the Changs and Singhas, it was nice to have a German Pils.
Cloudy day, so pics dont do clarity justice, managed to get a snip of sunlight on it...The trees in the background are about 40m away and you can quite easily see them through the beer.
10 weeks old now and going down perfectly!



Not strictly to guidelines, but so happy with the late addition :wub: 
Different angle - still no sun


----------



## drew9242

Far out that looks like 2 different beers. Interesting photos. Looks good though. And those thai beers can get a bit boring after a week, i don't know how you got thru 2 weeks.


----------



## Batz

mckenry said:


> After 2 weeks in Thailand on the Changs and Singhas, it was nice to have a German Pils.
> Cloudy day, so pics dont do clarity justice, managed to get a snip of sunlight on it...The trees in the background are about 40m away and you can quite easily see them through the beer.
> 10 weeks old now and going down perfectly!
> View attachment 48857
> 
> Not strictly to guidelines, but so happy with the late addition :wub:
> Different angle - still no sun
> View attachment 48858




Looks nice mckenry

Nice to see so many brewers taking a stab at Pils of late.


----------



## Clutch

2nd AG. 
A wheat beer with Hallertau.


----------



## NickB

Having a couple of sneaky beers tonight while SWMBO is out....

Have reviewed one of my Xmas in July Swap Winnings HERE

But now onto my Cream Ale Mk 3. Technically it's a Classic American Pils I suppose, as I fermented it on WY2001, but whatever it is, it proves, (PROVES DAMMIT!!!) that using un-popped Popcorn in a beer (cereal mashed, of course) doesn't lead to either a cloudy beer or poor head retention 






Cheers


----------



## mckenry

Drew9242 said:


> Far out that looks like 2 different beers. Interesting photos. Looks good though. And those thai beers can get a bit boring after a week, i don't know how you got thru 2 weeks.



Ha yeah. Good beers for the climate though. Also - Chang @ 6.4% and about $2 - $3 for a tallie - that made me smile and helped me get thru 2 weeks


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Tasting my Second ever all grain beer Oktoberfest. Going down nicely on brew day.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

My first attempt at the Rye robust porter with 1 week chinook dry hops. It's my favourite so far but many more to taste.


----------



## drew9242

mckenry said:


> Ha yeah. Good beers for the climate though. Also - Chang @ 6.4% and about $2 - $3 for a tallie - that made me smile and helped me get thru 2 weeks



Hehe yea when i saw the 6.4% on the bottle i thought it was a misprint. But after 2 king browns i realized it was true.


----------



## pk.sax

Had a Grand Ridge Hatlifter Stout and decided to finish off with my own LCBA. This little beer is dry hopped with mouteka


----------



## Thefatdoghead

BullsHead Kolsch. She was in cold condition when I was away and froze on me. Tastes awesome still. Only gassed it in the keg a day ago so still waiting for it to clear. I'll be doing this again soon because im afraid it won't last long.


----------



## Kieren

Gav80 said:


> My first attempt at the Rye robust porter with 1 week chinook dry hops. It's my favourite so far but many more to taste.
> View attachment 48888



Looks good Gav. I have another batch ready to keg or dry hop. Might dry hop with some citra plugs. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

Gav80 said:


> BullsHead Kolsch. She was in cold condition when I was away and froze on me. Tastes awesome still. Only gassed it in the keg a day ago so still waiting for it to clear. I'll be doing this again soon because im afraid it won't last long.



Get a filter Gav


----------



## Tony

BHPA (Bulls Head Pale Ale) in development stage

Using only POR grown on the plant in the background.

I usually use ale malt, but i gave Pils and a touch (3%) of pale crystal a shot and used WLP023 Burton ale yeast.

Its good...... really good actually, with a slight sweet touch of apple and pear from the yeast and dark honey from the pils and crystal malt.

But...... its not perfect so will just have to keep trying........ oh what a shame


----------



## matho

here my aussie fake lager using homegrown POR and cluster 
JW pils
250g of sugar
bittered to about 28 ibu's
I don't know what the big breweries do to lose so much flavour im really enjoying this one 




cheers matho


----------



## mccuaigm

Nice work Matho, sounds great. I want to get a good aussie ale sorted here, looking at POR & Cluster too


----------



## matho

goldy said:


> Nice work Matho, sounds great. I want to get a good aussie ale sorted here, looking at POR & Cluster too



go for it mate i added cluster my at flame out its added a nice flavour :icon_cheers: 

edit: ill have to get off linux and back on to doze so i can post the recipe


----------



## MitchDudarko

matho said:


> I don't know what the big breweries do to lose so much flavour im really enjoying this one



Lots of rice is my guess...


----------



## Cocko

Never usually post here.. but this may now change with the new DSLR member of the fam....

APA - Chinook bitter and all cents and cascade there after..

It was crystal last night but the chill haze has kicked in..









Cheers


----------



## matho

looks nice cocko I really need to brew an APA again soon


----------



## Cocko

matho said:


> looks nice cocko I really need to brew an APA again soon




Yes you should!

So whats the first recipe through the braumiser?


Cheers!


----------



## jyo

That looks the goods, Cocko. I have to get myself some Chinook.


----------



## matho

Cocko said:


> Yes you should!
> 
> So whats the first recipe through the braumiser?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I was planning on doing my house beer which is my apa with galaxy and cascade


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> That looks the goods, Cocko. I have to get myself some Chinook.




Cheers mate, it not award winning tho..


----------



## Cocko

matho said:


> I was planning on doing my house beer which is my apa with galaxy and cascade




:icon_drool2: 

I am not sure if any one has asked you to post pics but you should..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo

Cocko said:


> Cheers mate, it not award winning tho..



Lift your game then! 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> Lift your game then!
> 
> :icon_cheers:




By 'game' you mean my 'balls', and by 'then' you mean 'onto my face' yeah?

I will try my best...


----------



## jyo

Cocko said:


> By 'game' you mean my 'balls', and by 'then' you mean 'onto my face' yeah?
> 
> I will try my best...



Great head!


----------



## Silo Ted

Cocko said:


> APA - Chinook bitter and all cents and cascade there after..




Funnily enough I brewed something similar this morning. 32g Chinook, then a butload of cntennial nd cascde thrown at i for 10 & flameout, with plans for massive late hopping. 65 IBU, 6.8% ABV, based on the SN Celebration Ale.


----------



## Silo Ted

Cocko said:


> By 'game' you mean my 'balls', and by 'then' you mean 'onto my face' yeah?



Your comprehension of english is terrible. :lol:


----------



## Cocko

Silo Ted said:


> Your comprehension of english is terrible. :lol:




golden!



BTW: In the glass is a SNCA...

If you need some tips just shout out!

My beers are so much better than yours....

Cheers.


----------



## Silo Ted

Lovely. Yours is much better, considering I havent pitched yet ! Its still in "FWK FTW" mode

Any ideas on a recipe for the SN Southern Hemisphere Harvest ? I have though about following the Celebration recipe, was thinking of simply subbing hops for NZ - teir site states that its the same IBU & ABV as SNCA (or close enough)


----------



## jezza79

last of the "days of extract"

morgans ironbark laced with 200gms crystal malt and just enough super alfa to make the tongue curl.

i have now entered the world of AG.......hope it works.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Die Goombaroggenweizen.

I poured at glass for SWMBO after her request (she's not a drinker, normally), I reckon she'll drink more of this keg than me.






Goomba


----------



## Clutch

Save a glass for me! That looks great.


----------



## matho

matho said:


> here my aussie fake lager using homegrown POR and cluster
> JW pils
> 250g of sugar
> bittered to about 28 ibu's
> I don't know what the big breweries do to lose so much flavour im really enjoying this one
> 
> View attachment 48964
> 
> 
> cheers matho



here's the recipe

Recipe: aussie fake lager
Brewer: steve
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Lite American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.53 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 2.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 93.33 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [7.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
0.25 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 6.67 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 9.13 L of water at 74.0 C 66.0 C


----------



## mccuaigm

Cool ,might give this a run soon mate


----------



## kelbygreen

why is the 2 lots of POR different AA%???


----------



## matho

first lot is commercial second lot is homegrown


----------



## kelbygreen

so you LIED! its not using homegrown hops although you didnt say 100% homegrown hops used


----------



## matho

kelbygreen said:


> so you LIED! its not using homegrown hops although you didnt say 100% homegrown hops used



thats right the detail is in the fine print


----------



## kelbygreen

will have to give it a go if and when I can learn to grow stuff


----------



## raven19

Jon's Insane over the top IIPA sitting atop my newly finished porta-keg.

(More pics and info in kegging setup thread)


----------



## bulp

First crack at decocting a Hef, double decoction, pretty happy with it still room for improvement, been a while since i've had a worthy beer for this thread .




Had a ball decocting not as hard as i thought it would be , give it a go.


----------



## Spork

matho said:


> first lot is commercial second lot is homegrown



How do you work out the AA% of your home grown hops?


----------



## winkle

raven19 said:


> Jon's Insane over the top IIPA sitting atop my newly finished porta-keg.
> 
> (More pics and info in kegging setup thread)
> 
> View attachment 48994



Mate that is one of the best things I've seen :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## MitchDudarko

An APA With Magnum for bittering and big wallops of the Falconer's Flight hop blend at 10min and flameout. 






Maybe a bit too golden ale looking?


----------



## Bribie G

I had a sniff and a taste of that falconers flight when I was at MHB's in early August, North Western USA in a bottle :icon_drool2: :icon_cheers: 

Back to the Olde Worlde:

Again the Vienna Lager. Mate, as far as I'm concerned this is about as good as home brewing gets, and when my current stocks get down to a reasonable level I'm going to get a sack of Vienna. 


100% Vienna to about 5.2% ABV
60g Saaz 60 mins
Wyeast Danish Yeast

Coloured up a bit to style with Briess "pure black" beer colouring (sort of an instant coffee equivalent of Sinamar)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Burp. This APA (well AIPA) is fantastic.

50g of hops in the keg was fantastic for aroma, but even with a week, it's a different, but perfectly balanced bitter american pale ale.

Obviously, there is hop and chill haze, but who cares?

Seriously happy with this. Galaxy, Cascade, Citra - this balances them perfectly.

If my last breath is a burp of this hop, I'll die happy.


----------



## Adam Howard

That Falconer's Flight APA looks outstanding Mitch.


----------



## Cocko

Bribie G said:


>




Looks like your power bills are up mate, maybe one Urn is enough!  

:lol:


----------



## NickB

Early knock-off today before going back to work at 10 tonight for a night shift....




Light Ale bittered with Simcoe at 40, 30 and 20, with 60g Homegrown Chinook at 10 mins. Body a bit light on, but pretty tasty!

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

NickB said:


> Early knock-off today before going back to work at 10 tonight for a night shift....
> 
> View attachment 49128
> 
> 
> Light Ale bittered with Simcoe at 40, 30 and 20, with 60g Homegrown Chinook at 10 mins. Body a bit light on, but pretty tasty!
> 
> Cheers



:icon_drool2: 
Makes me want to go home now and take some Viscount Nelson MIA from the keg.

To quote Blink 182 "Work sucks, I know".

:icon_drool2:


----------



## QldKev

MitchDudarko said:


> An APA With Magnum for bittering and big wallops of the Falconer's Flight hop blend at 10min and flameout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a bit too golden ale looking?



Don't know why, looking at that I feel like going and buying a 6 pack of SNPA


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

QldKev said:


> Don't know why, looking at that I feel like going and buying a 6 pack of SNPA



Or going home, sitting in front of the keg fridge and jettisoning glasses for drinking straight from the tap.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

said it before, but I really need to stop looking at this thread while I'm at work.


----------



## jyo

While we're on the APA theme...Cascade and Galaxy APA.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stef

MitchDudarko said:


> An APA With Magnum for bittering and big wallops of the Falconer's Flight hop blend at 10min and flameout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a bit too golden ale looking?




Where abouts did you get the Falconers Flight from? Thats the first time i'd heard of them... quick google and now i'm keen to give them a whirl...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

jyo said:


> While we're on the APA theme...Cascade and Galaxy APA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Add some Citra in there next time (in addition to the Cascade and Galaxy) :icon_drool2: - my current APA........... How long till home time?


----------



## jyo

I'm yet to get on the Citra train. I will give them a whirl this season.


----------



## Pennywise

This Nelson Sauvin ale is going down nicely


----------



## stef

jyo said:


> While we're on the APA theme...Cascade and Galaxy APA.
> 
> /snip/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Do you have a recipe with the grain bill for that? Looks amazing, and i love the colour


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

:icon_drool2: 

Nelson Sauvin, Citra, Galaxy, Cascade - this is giving me an idea - oh hang on, I've already done that.

Actually I'm finding that as much as I love NS, Citra, Galaxy and Cascade seem to work better without it, but Nelson & Citra without any other ring-ins is fantastic.

Not sure about anyone else, but I've just reduced the body of my APA by around .005 gravity points (at OG) for the warmer weather (I have a headache, so a storm is around), and it's a wonderfully refreshing bitter APA.

Only an hour to go (and a bit).


----------



## jyo

stef said:


> Do you have a recipe with the grain bill for that? Looks amazing, and i love the colour



Cheers. Here you go, Stef-
The wheat gives a nice crisp end, drop it if you don't like wheat in your Pale Ales. The IBU's are not this high either. I'm tipping it at about 40.
Cascade and Galaxy APA
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.480
Total Hops (g): 137.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 46.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.774 kg Pale Ale Malt (32.37%)
1.500 kg Pilsner (27.37%)
1.000 kg Munich I (18.25%)
0.856 kg Wheat Malt (15.62%)
0.350 kg Caramunich I (6.39%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
12.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
12.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
23.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------
Cascade and Galaxy @ 0 are at whirlpool

Pitched onto nottingham yeast cake.


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## stef

Sweet, looks the goods! This ones on the list. 

Thanks mate!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

May I give a tip or 2:

1. Citra in there as well (especially at 10 minutes & dry hopped);
2. Briess Red Wheat Malt (keeps the colour and isn't quite as cloudy as the regular white wheat) and the flavour :icon_drool2: 

Goomba


----------



## stef

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> May I give a tip or 2:
> 
> 1. Citra in there as well (especially at 10 minutes & dry hopped);
> 2. Briess Red Wheat Malt (keeps the colour and isn't quite as cloudy as the regular white wheat) and the flavour :icon_drool2:
> 
> Goomba




I'll take all the tips i can get!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Tony said:


> Get a filter Gav


This was the next day. I got a little excited!! Now it's all gone.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Better red than dead. Irish red. So good and creamy on the mouthfeel.


----------



## MitchDudarko

stef said:


> Where abouts did you get the Falconers Flight from? Thats the first time i'd heard of them... quick google and now i'm keen to give them a whirl...



Craftbrewer my good man. It's definitely a great blend. Use lots late, and dry hop at no less than 2g/L and you're on a winner I reckon.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Gav80... I see in your signature that you're drinking a 10min Riwaka IPA... How's that go mate? I bet it's delicious... :icon_drool2: I _love_ Riwaka...


----------



## Thefatdoghead

MitchDudarko said:


> Gav80... I see in your signature that you're drinking a 10min Riwaka IPA... How's that go mate? I bet it's delicious... :icon_drool2: I _love_ Riwaka...


Just in cold condition now. Probably keg it soon and have a go but initial samples are pretty damn good. i'll put up a pick as soon as she's clear....well if it lasts the taste test haha


----------



## jbowers

Apa from Greensborough Homebrew FWK. Dry hopped and tea hopped with Nelson Sauvin. Mmmmmm....


----------



## jbowers

Craftbrewer Obama IPA FWK. Dry Hopped with Nelson Sauvin. With fresh wort kits this good, I can't see myself justifying going AG any time soon....


----------



## RobH

Brewed 2 weeks ago & tasting great.....



Closely based on Tony's LC Bright Ale Clone: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=301


----------



## Tanga

A B-Saaz honey-weizen:





Quite happy with how she turned out. Though I've since worked out that I'm not that into weizens.


----------



## barls

mrTbeer said:


> Paulaner 1L oktoberfest bierGood beer but the glass stein is cool!$20 at danmurphy


wrong thread mate try this one for commercial beer
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 49183


Me n me best mates tribute to good ol' Uncle Randy Mosher's IRA

been in the keg for 8 weeks (2 week natural carb )and gettin better with every glass , 

pale malt 50%
munich 39%
medium crystal 6%
dark crystal 4%
black malt 1%

cascade n goldings

yank yeast



itty its almost gone


----------



## Cocko

My APA:

Posted before but just love using the new DSLR  


In HDR glory!


----------



## bradsbrew

Cocko said:


> My APA:
> 
> Posted before but just love using the new DSLR
> 
> 
> In HDR glory!
> 
> View attachment 49200




Mate do you want to use the DSLR to take a shot of those ext. walls including windows , from that pic it looks a good age.

Cheers


----------



## Cocko

bradsbrew said:


> Mate do you want to use the DSLR to take a shot of those ext. walls including windows , from that pic it looks a good age.
> 
> Cheers




HAHA! - The house is only 22 years old, its a Mud Brick and all the windows, doors etc are reclaimed - 'Rustic on steroids' ! - Funnily enough the door to the keezer room, out to the balcony, is from an old pub and has bar embossed in the glass - I'll grab a shot if ya want... or are you being smart? :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew

Cocko said:


> HAHA! - The house is only 22 years old, its a Mud Brick and all the windows, doors etc are reclaimed - 'Rustic on steroids' ! - Funnily enough the door to the keezer room, out to the balcony, is from an old pub and has bar embossed in the glass - I'll grab a shot if ya want... or are you being smart? :unsure:



Not much chance of me being smart. Pic would be great cocko, great to use during "sustainability units" . 

Cheers


----------



## Cocko

bradsbrew said:


> Not much chance of me being smart. Pic would be great cocko, great to use during "sustainability units" .
> 
> Cheers




You, smart, never, Not at all... its dark now!

I will porkspin you grab a pic for you soon!  

A nice hi res of my own "sustainable units"  

Cheers!


----------



## NickB

In my glass ATM... nothing!

But, on my wall is my new toy.... Going to give it a run with a super-soft water pilsener tomorrow.... 

View attachment 49204


Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> But, on my wall is my new toy.... Going to give it a run with a super-soft water pilsener tomorrow....
> View attachment 49204


:icon_offtopic: 
Bloody hell!
Apprentice's wages seem have gone past the 5 pound 10 shillings a week ($5.50) they gave me Nickster? :lol:
Looks good & just what I need. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G

With great humility and diffidence I reckon I should get a Nobel Prize for my always brilliant and satisfying Yorkshire Gold


----------



## TidalPete

Bribie G said:


> With great humility and diffidence I reckon I should get a Nobel Prize for my always brilliant and satisfying Yorkshire Gold
> 
> View attachment 49218



Another :icon_offtopic: 
Bit dark for a Yorkie Gold Michael. :lol: 
Looks like a great Porter though mate.  :beer: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G

> Another :icon_offtopic:
> Bit dark for a Yorkie Gold Michael. :lol:
> Looks like a great Porter though mate.  :beer:
> 
> TP



You just made me pour another pint, oh the humanity

Wanna turn me into a lush or somfin?




edit: and what\'s that fucken black speck
Yes and I\'ll get round to that Telstra bill next week


----------



## [email protected]

Bribie G said:


> You just made me pour another pint, oh the humanity
> 
> Wanna turn me into a lush or somfin?
> 
> View attachment 49224
> 
> 
> edit: and what\'s that fucken black speck
> Yes and I\'ll get round to that Telstra bill next week



Looks good....

I had a couple pint of York Brewery summer gold , in York on hand pump. Was one of the better cask beers i had.

3 Legged mare i think it was


----------



## NickB

Not as expensive as you think Pete! There's a disposals place in Cannon Hill, and although it's only a Chinese cheapy, it was only $200 for the 5-stage pump boosted model. Looks like its doing about 15L/hour so far. Just filling the HLT tonight!

That Yorky Gold looks brillaint Michael!!


----------



## vic45

B.A.R. Brewers club brew, McQuakers Oatmeal Stout.

Finished all that I bottled, they were overcarbed and kinda ordinary compared to the champ (messa99)'s and Billygoat's.
But I had a 9 litre keg left and pulled a few pints tonight through my Beer Engine. Different beer altogether, more flavours and totally different mouth feel.

Wish we had of tried everyone's via Beer Engine at herbo's.


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Not as expensive as you think Pete! There's a disposals place in Cannon Hill, and although it's only a Chinese cheapy, it was only $200 for the 5-stage pump boosted model. Looks like its doing about 15L/hour so far. Just filling the HLT tonight!


More :icon_offtopic: 
Keep in touch with further progress reports Nick. Will quiz you at Kilcoy. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G

vic45 said:


> View attachment 49225
> B.A.R. Brewers club brew, McQuakers Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> Finished all that I bottled, they were overcarbed and kinda ordinary compared to the champ (messa99)'s and Billygoat's.
> But I had a 9 litre keg left and pulled a few pints tonight through my Beer Engine. Different beer altogether, more flavours and totally different mouth feel.
> 
> Wish we had of tried everyone's via Beer Engine at herbo's.



Beer Engine, Beer Engine

Oh no don't let me slide down that slippery slope............... inviting warm fuzzy slippery slope..............


----------



## vic45

Bribie G said:


> Beer Engine, Beer Engine
> 
> Oh no don't let me slide down that slippery slope............... inviting warm fuzzy slippery slope..............



Come on, you know you want need to.

Buy via ebayuk, get someone visiting from UK to bring it in.
Cost bugger all.

Bribie Yorkie Gold via Beer Engine........Go on.


----------



## TidalPete

Bribie G said:


> Beer Engine, Beer Engine
> 
> Oh no don't let me slide down that slippery slope............... inviting warm fuzzy slippery slope..............



Be of good cheer Bribie old son.
You are a beer engine.
Problem is that you consume rather than expel. :lol: 
This is my last post on this thread without a pic of one of mine. I promise!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

There you go Pete i'll put one in for you mate.
Not the best ever but still drinkable my Smoked Lager. Actually I can't believe my first recipe is tasting ok. Well better than any extract beer I ever made anyway. Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Gav80 said:


> There you go Pete i'll put one in for you mate.
> Not the best ever but still drinkable my Smoked Lager. Actually I can't believe my first recipe is tasting ok. Well better than any extract beer I ever made anyway. Cheers
> View attachment 49227



Looks good Gav but can't really assess until given a taste? Hint, hint. :beer:
Smoked malt! :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## leahy268

Kolsch Clone.. 2nd all grain beer.


----------



## leahy268

and 10 minutes later..





Seriously the nicest beer I've ever created..


----------



## Spork

First SMaSH.
First time brewing "my own recipe".
Good aroma and flavour.
Good head retention and lacing on the glass.
Could be brighter, but not too bad (IMHO).
Pretty easy to drink. 
Happy.


----------



## PhantomEasey

My first extract, a wannabe S&W Galaxy Ale. Ended up CC'ing it for 2 weeks as it was cloudy from the fermenter, but in retrospect it was a bad idea as most of the awesome passionfruit/pineapple aromas achieved by dry-hopping were pretty much lost (remaining volume that did not fit into the cube was bottled pre-CC'ing and had dominant aromas :icon_drool2: .)

Nevertheless, my glass seems to be empty a lot - like a reverse magic pudding...


----------



## Acasta

First time uploading a 'what are you brewing' pic.
I love this beer and am sad too see it nearly finished. Oh well... brewed another ESB today with more hops, more crystal and more caramelisation!


----------



## [email protected]

Here is another one of those crappy looking BIAB beers.  

Its very close grain bill to Dr S light amber ale in RDB, i got better than expected efficiency, so mine turned out to be 4.2% and i used Centennial, Amarillo and 1272
Its got reasonable character for lowish ABV beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980

I rarely ( almost never ) drink out of a schooner glass, but i brewed an "aussie" amarillo pale ale, mainly for a yeast cake for a 10 minute AIPA, and it is a pretty nice easy drinking beer. I normally do an american wheat, or a UK blonde for an easy drinker, so its a little different for me, but im very happy to drink this while i wait for my koelsh to condition, and my AIPA to carb up ( bottle ). 


Had to edit as i couldn't get them to load, but now figured it out!


----------



## mje1980

Try another way. Carrying of from another thread about US05 and diacetyl, this beer has a honeyish like aroma, but i used 8% TF pale xtal, and also 3% of aromatic malt. I really like the aroma and flavour malt wise ( hops are pretty bloody good too! ), so im not sure if tis diacetyl, or the aromatic malt. Either way i really like it. I dont get a similar aroma when i brew UK ales, and i brew shitloads, so i think its more likely the aromatic. Who knows. Fun to find out though!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I reckon it's TF FM malts that give the perception of diacetyl (real or imagined). It's fantastic in APA, that little bit of mouthfeel accompanies the hops nicely, IMHO.

I don't get that same slickness with Bairds malts.

Goomba


----------



## mje1980

I use TF FM MO a lot and dont notice it in UK ales. But an APA is different. From my beer soaked memory i normally use BB pale or pils malt for my APA's though so you may be onto something there. Im still leaning towards the aromatic. I haven't used it much in UK ales yet.


----------



## Fish13

having a morgan old kit with goldings hops. 

Not to bad but missing the coffee taste i am after 

Mates like it though down to 10 long necks and been in the bottle since the 28 sept


----------



## yardy

%3 pommy pale with a very large shit load of goldings at flame out, no filtering, no gelatine, no care B) 






cheers

Yard


----------



## Salt

Nick JD said:


> Kohatu Pale Ale
> 
> Wey Ale Malt and 30 IBUs of Kohatu @20 minutes.




Nick, how did you find the Kohatu? My LHBS has it in and am keen on using local hops (im kiwi)...

Cheers!


----------



## andreic

A Witbier.


----------



## yardy

andreic said:


> A Witbier.




nice, your recipe ?

cheers

Yard


----------



## cam89brewer

This is my CAPA (Cams Aussie Pale Ale) :icon_cheers:


----------



## andreic

yardy said:


> nice, your recipe ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Yard



Details from beersmith below. I ended up using dried peel from 4 navel oranges for the orange peel. I'd like to get some bitter orange peel for the next one. It's ok, but I think it needs another week or 2 in the bottle and some warmer weather.



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.80 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 38.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 5.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 13.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 1  47.1 % 
4.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 47.1 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 % 
40.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.30 %] - Boil Hop 4 13.6 IBUs 
40.00 g Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 5 - 
30.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) Spice 6 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Wit Ale (White Labs #WLP400) [35 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperatu Step Time 
Mash In Add 24.17 l of water at 70.1 C 64.4 C 75 min


----------



## cam89brewer

My aussie pilsener with it's beautiful head lacing the glass...... :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## jbirbeck

American Barleywine...almost made another one of these after tasting but decided to leave it for the next brew. this one is almost 2 years old now I think.





Bo Pils...looks good but a little grassy


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Rooting Kings said:


> American Barleywine...almost made another one of these after tasting but decided to leave it for the next brew. this one is almost 2 years old now I think.
> 
> View attachment 49846
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Pils...looks good but a little grassy
> 
> View attachment 49847


Looks nice RK. Barley wine for breakfast. I couldn't think of a better start to the day.


----------



## jbirbeck

with 3 kids under 5 a barleywine for breakfast is necessary...and 9am cn feel like its after 12 B) .


----------



## wraith

Smoked Ale


----------



## therook

andreic said:


> A Witbier.




Nice looking Beer.

Great summer drink, must get one going after seeing this

Rook


----------



## Tony

wraith said:


> View attachment 49866
> 
> 
> Smoked Ale



Looks great....... but i SOOOOOOOOOOOOO want to know whats behind the blacked out bit ?????????????






here is my APA

Used TF FM MO and about 350g of Columbus, Centeniel and amarillo (cant spell them and dont care ) in 20, 10 and 0 min additions, and its a great beer. Didnt filter it.... just dumped it from primary into the keg to keep all the hop oils in there...... Cloudy but it is like a resin coating on your tongue.


----------



## yardy

Tony, as usual the beer looks and sounds the goods B) 

thanks for the recipe link btw  

Yard


----------



## kelbygreen

ok first post in here.

Here is my aussie fake lager. The misses washed the glass in the sink and knowing her she didnt rinse. Was to desperate for a beer to go wash them all again and try to wait for them to dry, so the head is suffering bad. 

just 100% ale and bittered with POR to 25IBU


----------



## Liam_snorkel

wraith said:


> View attachment 49866
> 
> 
> Smoked Ale





Tony said:


> Looks great....... but i SOOOOOOOOOOOOO want to know whats behind the blacked out bit ?????????????


----------



## Cocko

kelbygreen said:


> ok first post in here.
> 
> Here is my aussie fake lager. The misses washed the glass in the sink and knowing her she didnt rinse. Was to desperate for a beer to go wash them all again and try to wait for them to dry, so the head is suffering bad.
> 
> just 100% ale and bittered with POR to 25IBU




You should think about getting a filtering set up mate!

Other than that, looks pretty shit.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

wraith said:


> View attachment 49866
> 
> 
> Smoked Ale




Ok....... i have been thinking........ i think we should start a thread called...... insert the unshowable 



Cocko said:


> You should think about getting a filtering set up mate!
> 
> Other than that, looks pretty shit.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



KG....... beer is cloudy as pea soup...... do better mate!

keep trying 

Edit......... you had Hi 5 in your yard didnt you!

...... shakes head in shame................


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

You can't see it because its a ninja Tony. Here I have made an artists impression for you.


----------



## Cocko

Ninja = GOLD!


But I rebuilt the photo.. as we all thought..


----------



## Rowy

Cocko said:


> Ninja = GOLD!
> 
> 
> But I rebuilt the photo.. as we all thought..
> 
> View attachment 49926




Look at the head on that thing


----------



## Fish13

my brew shed old. brewed withthe grains, dextrose and hops in lbs.

nice and easy to drink. slight honey after taste. the coffee flavour is also there. not to bitter ~20 ibu and the watery home brew we all know and love(?) more like despise... i guess still green after 8 days in the bottle.


----------



## mje1980

My latest mild. Its darker than in the pic. I ******* love mild ale. I have a full cube of this for our brewclub real ale day on sat. Yeeeew!!


----------



## PhantomEasey

Well, it's 11/11/11 today, and as fate (coincidence) might have it, my 1st AG beer had hit 2-weeks in the bottle; time to give it a crack. I give you, the MO/NS SMaSH ale. 





I've under-hopped this a tad as I was wary about the AA% of the NS (never used it before, another first) and didn't want to over do it, so next time late additions and dry hops will be doubled. It's deliciously malty with light/moderate bitterness and a mildly winey aroma. I can see myself utilising NS in numerous recipes to come. Not as clear as I would have liked, but couldn't be more psyched about my 1st. :beerbang: 

I now know how satisfying the drinking of your own AG feels, and have already put a few more bottles into the fridge. This one won't be lasting long. 

Cheers everyone


----------



## NickB

Looks the good PE! Nothing like your first AG to get you hooked 

Cheers!


----------



## winkle

In a desperate attempt to "get with the season" I'm getting stuck into the Fanny Green ESB keg, so I can put a keg of BdG, Saison or Grisette on instead.


Going down lurverly even if it's bloody hot :icon_cheers:


----------



## mckenry

I love Friday ! I love my house beer!
Tonys LCBA (almost to recipe - we homebrewers like to F around a bit)







50L of fresh bright ale. Whatchoo gonna do? :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Glad it's going down lurverly Perry. Looks the goods alright! :icon_cheers: 
I've worked up a thirst after kegging my Remembrance Day SMASH Vienna & my latest Alt so having a few Ugly Arnie APA's to welcome the weekend.


Not long now!  

TP

Edit ---- Gee! That looks nice & refreshing mckenry. :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Glad it's going down lurverly Perry. Looks the goods alright! :icon_cheers:
> I've worked up a thirst after kegging my Remembrance Day SMASH Vienna & my latest Alt so having a few Ugly Arnie APA's to welcome the weekend.
> View attachment 49997
> 
> Not long now!
> 
> TP
> 
> Edit ---- Gee! That looks nice & refreshing mckenry. :icon_drool2:



The lawn looks a bit uneven near the palm Pete. h34r: 




Nice looking beer mate,_ adds an APA to the already horribly long to-brew list_.


----------



## Tony

mckenry said:


> I love Friday ! I love my house beer!
> Tonys LCBA (almost to recipe - we homebrewers like to F around a bit)
> 
> View attachment 49995
> 
> 
> View attachment 49996
> 
> 
> 50L of fresh bright ale. Whatchoo gonna do? :icon_chickcheers:




Awwww now that made me smile!!!!!!!


----------



## pk.sax

That's my little galaxy pale ale. Based loosely around the grain bill of Tony's LCBA but malts subbed and proportions changed and all galaxy in the boil. Still slid in some motueka :lol: as a dry hop but can't tell it's there with all the galaxy!


----------



## [email protected]

My Vic Xmas swap tester - ESB
12 days in the bottle and im happy how its coming along.


----------



## winkle

Bloody sunday, really should be on the dry <_< .


Well maybe just a couple of these while watching Pacman punch his way around the ring.


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> Bloody sunday, really should be on the dry <_< .
> View attachment 50040
> 
> Well maybe just a couple of these while watching Pacman punch his way around the ring.




:icon_offtopic: slightly - still got those fuses for you Perry... Brewing Sex Panther 2 today, UFC will be on at midday... Keeping a seat warm if you're keen


----------



## winkle

Got a few locals over to watch the fight. Thanks for the offer though. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

No worries! Enjoy! C'mon Dos Santos!

Cheers!


----------



## wraith

Spiced Butternut Ale 9.0%

Two more of my beers (one here and one below) they came out blurry (the photo's), sorry not much of a photographer, I just aim and shoot and hope for the best.

Wraith


----------



## wraith

London Porter 4.5%


----------



## raven19

Southern English Brown

Chewy malt and chocolatey goodness.


----------



## bradsbrew

Ordinary bitter less than 24hrs in the keg. Og 1039 Fg 1008. Great beer for a hot qld day in the pool.


----------



## bradsbrew

bradsbrew said:


> Ordinary bitter less than 24hrs in the keg. Og 1039 Fg 1008. Great beer for a hot qld day in the pool.


Pics help

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun

Is that the one with 1768, Brad?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I'm doing my best to empty the keg of EIPA. When it was fresh I didn't rate it at all. But after 6 weeks or so in the keg it has really hit its straps.


----------



## bradsbrew

RdeVjun said:


> Is that the one with 1768, Brad?



Yeah mate thats the one. Pretty happy with it at this stage. Planning on making it to BABBS so will bring a couple of samples.



Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah mate thats the one. Pretty happy with it at this stage. Planning on making it to BABBS so will bring a couple of samples.


Cool! Ditto, I'll be bringing some of my own, but really not 100% sold on them TBH so would be grand to compare notes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13

I opened a bottle of my brew shed old to the taste of celery


----------



## waggastew

Hibiscus Weizen - A nice dry tart summer thirst quencher






My first all extract beer. Base wezein beer is fantastic, could not be happier. Recipe went as follows:

1.5kg dry Bavarian wheat malt
1kg Extra-light DME
100g Carahell. steeped
25g of Tettanger at 60min
2L starter of WY3068 at 17degC
Upto 20L
OG 1048, FG 1011, ~5.4%ABV

Siphoned off 9L after 9 days into a cube containing hibiscus tea (45g hibiscus flowers, 100g dex, 1L of boiling water, steeped for an hour).


----------



## Tony

Oh damn it!

I have a massive bag of Hibiscus flowers in my garage and i just never get around to brewng with them.

May have to make a small batch seeig as i have my next couple months planned out and yeast started.

mmmmm


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> Oh damn it!
> 
> I have a massive bag of Hibiscus flowers in my garage and i just never get around to brewng with them.
> 
> May have to make a small batch seeig as i have my next couple months planned out and yeast started.
> 
> mmmmm



Sorry - muntted


Biere de garde
too much bdg and too much monty python


----------



## NickB

:beer:


----------



## robv

Ross's summer ale - awesome on a hot day.


----------



## Tony

dude....... get a filter


----------



## Adam Howard

IPA on S04 that turned out tasting like a Belgian. Weird....but good.


----------



## jyo

English Bitter throw together and unfortunately the keg is nearly empty...


----------



## [email protected]

When i was in Belgium , met up with German friends who were ignorant to the bliss of Trappist beer.

I got him to try a couple and they sent me this pic, he has decided he is in love with Rochefort. 
They zipped up the autobahn, if i remember right a bit over 4hrs @ 240km/h to fill the wagon...needles to say i am jealous. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## warra48

waggastew said:


> Hibiscus Weizen - A nice dry tart summer thirst quencher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first all extract beer. Base wezein beer is fantastic, could not be happier. Recipe went as follows:
> 
> 1.5kg dry Bavarian wheat malt
> 1kg Extra-light DME
> 100g Carahell. steeped
> 25g of Tettanger at 60min
> 2L starter of WY3068 at 17degC
> Upto 20L
> OG 1048, FG 1011, ~5.4%ABV
> 
> Siphoned off 9L after 9 days into a cube containing hibiscus tea (45g hibiscus flowers, 100g dex, 1L of boiling water, steeped for an hour).



That looks extra tasty Stew, lovely colour.


----------



## jakub76

waggastew said:


> 1.5kg dry Bavarian wheat malt
> 1kg Extra-light DME
> 100g Carahell. steeped
> 25g of Tettanger at 60min
> 2L starter of WY3068 at 17degC
> Upto 20L
> OG 1048, FG 1011, ~5.4%ABV
> 
> Siphoned off 9L after 9 days into a cube containing hibiscus tea (45g hibiscus flowers, 100g dex, 1L of boiling water, steeped for an hour).



Wow, looks great and sounds intriguing. What does hibiscus taste like? Also why the dex into cube...carbonation in cube?


----------



## jbowers

Sounds like he is doubling his hibiscus infusion with bulk priming.


----------



## pk.sax

My Cyser - with cloudy apple juice and some local raw honey.





tipped a lil yeast in.. sloppy hand


----------



## waggastew

jakub76 said:


> Wow, looks great and sounds intriguing. What does hibiscus taste like? Also why the dex into cube...carbonation in cube?



Hibiscus tea tastes a bit like raspberries, but much more acidic and tannic. It is used alot in the Middle East where they load it up with sugar so it ends up tasting like Cottee's raspberry cordial. It really works well in combo with the wiezen, gives it an acidity that makes it even more refreshing.

In regards to the dex I used it to make sure that the ferment was still active. I want to make sure that after transferring it to the cube it is still producing enough CO2 to reduce the risk of inbound nasties. It may strip some aroma/flavour from the hibiscus but its not so subtle that it matters.


----------



## jyo

Who wants to mow my lawn?


----------



## Tony

shit mate...... it would be flat by the time i get there


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> View attachment 50352
> 
> 
> Who wants to mow my lawn?



I have already 'cut your grass' so I guess I could 'mow your lawn'....

BTW: Beer looks farking sweet mate!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo

Tony said:


> shit mate...... it would be flat by the time i get there



C'mon, get moving!


----------



## jyo

Cocko said:


> I have already 'cut your grass' so I guess I could 'mow your lawn'....
> 
> BTW: Beer looks farking sweet mate!
> 
> :icon_cheers:



So that explains why my missus finds me disgustingly repulsive and always has a headache  

Cheers, mate!


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> So that explains why my missus finds me disgustingly repulsive and always has a headache
> 
> Cheers, mate!



No mate, she does find you disgusting and she does have a headache.....

Have the best line for here... but will not...... post it... to harsh.....

Love you and your ESB too...

[ESB: Few posts back]


----------



## Spork

My first "beer on tap".
My "CasMOcade" SMaSH - APA with 120g of Cascade @ 5 mins (no chill) and marris otter. Yum!
Crash chilled and gelatined. Clear enough for me, and my megaswill mates. It's forming condensation on the glass, or would look even clearer. 
Unrelated qusetion. Do people posting pics of crystal clear beers, filtered or otherwise, take pics or warmer beer, or just wipe the glass clean (of condensation) before photographing?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Who cares? That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## [email protected]

Spork said:


> My first "beer on tap".
> My "CasMOcade" SMaSH - APA with 120g of Cascade @ 5 mins (no chill) and marris otter. Yum!
> Crash chilled and gelatined. Clear enough for me, and my megaswill mates. It's forming condensation on the glass, or would look even clearer.
> Unrelated qusetion. Do people posting pics of crystal clear beers, filtered or otherwise, take pics or warmer beer, or just wipe the glass clean (of condensation) before photographing?




Yeah looks pretty to me. How good is your first keg of beer? I still like bottle conditioned just as much but kegging is awesome.

My fridge sits around 4.5 degrees, the couple of beers i have shown i have wiped down then taken then pic. 
Of course a good cheat(as if you would be bothered) would be to let it warm up more, wipe down the glass with windex cloth, then reinvigorate the head with a " pocket sparkler" aka syringe.


----------



## wraith

Mulberry Ale


----------



## Gar

What's it like wraith?


----------



## Spork

Thanks LRG.
Thank you for the tips Beer4U.

Yep, something about having own beer on tap.  I do still enjoy bottled beer - I spend waaaay more @ bottle shops and online than I do over the bar. I just find kegging much less of a hassel. I'll still bottle _some_ myself - to mature, or to take away / party's etc. In fact I bottled a batch today, as I was advised I will struggle to find a decent bottle shop in or near Merimbula when I go there after xmas. I'll be taking a few bottles of bought beer (Chimay, Les Trous Mouskatieres, etc) to share with my BiL for NYE, and 3-4 dozen of my own - a DGSA, and a tasty AIPA to get me through the fortnight I'm up there.


----------



## jyo

That looks fantastic, Spork. 
And I'd like a closer look at that mulberry ale, too.


----------



## bconnery

Blackbird Bitter, loosely based on Coniston Bluebird Bitter. 

MO, Heritage Crystal, Pale Chocolate (a hint, just for colour) Challenger hops

View attachment 50408


----------



## AndrewQLD

bconnery said:


> Blackbird Bitter, loosely based on Coniston Bluebird Bitter.
> 
> MO, Heritage Crystal, Pale Chocolate (a hint, just for colour) Challenger hops
> 
> View attachment 50408



That looks great! I love the Coniston Bluebird Bitter, any chance of a peak at the recipe?


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> C'mon, get moving!



hoping to in a year or 2 mate


----------



## TidalPete

Spork,
My beers sit at 6 deg c & like Beer4U I just give the glass a quick wipe before clicking the camera.
Bloody nice looking beer for a first kegged effort. :icon_cheers: 

Ugly Arnie Mk3 APA, gelatined & BrewBrited (if there's such a word?).




TP


----------



## bconnery

AndrewQLD said:


> That looks great! I love the Coniston Bluebird Bitter, any chance of a peak at the recipe?



Andrew, here it is. Keep in mind this is very loose. I think Bluebird might use Dark Crystal, but I could be wrong. This was for a mate who's moved here from the UK and nominated Bluebird as one he particularly liked, but he hasn't been around for a comparison yet 

These are my notes from the Protz 300 beers to try before you die book on it...
I think I read on their website that it was 5% crystal, but I could just have easily pulled that number from somewhere...
The EKG in my recipe is just because I had a bit left to use up...

I think to make this beer the key is just a little crystal, something with a little flavour, and plenty of challenger, but it has been a long time since I tried the beer...

Notes:
------
Challenger hops. Touch of crystal. 36-38 IBU. 21-22 'unit's of colour



Recipe: Bluebird Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 
Boil Size: 34.00 l
Bottling Volume: 26.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 17.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
25.00 g Challenger [7.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Challenger [7.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 10.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Challenger [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 12.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 4 11.6 IBUs 

1.0 pkg London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [124. Yeast 7 - 
3400.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter Floor Malted (Tho Grain 1 93.2 % 
200.00 g Crystal Heritage (Thomas Fawcett) (150.0 Grain 2 5.5 % 
50.00 g Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (70 Grain 3 1.4 %


----------



## [email protected]

My first beer for the warmer weather that i hope is approaching? :huh: 
APA - bittering Simcoe, Falconers Flight @ 10 and flame out.

Only pitched the yeast (Wyeast Greenbelt re-culture) on this one 15days ago, kegged this arvo, tasting a little green/grassy still but i am really enjoying the falconers flight hop blend, very interesting indeed. Great aroma, loads of citrus, slight minty/floral thing, hints of peach, i think il get a better grip on the taste in a week or 2.


----------



## winkle

Bloody hot, humid arvo for brewing.
Luckily there is a new batch of Grisette on hand - slightly citric, definately Belgian and 5.3%.


Nice (and everything was over 6%  )


----------



## pk.sax

winkle said:


> Bloody hot, humid arvo for brewing.
> Luckily there is a new batch of Grisette on hand - slightly citric, definately Belgian and 5.3%.
> View attachment 50414
> 
> Nice (and everything was over 6%  )


That looks very inviting :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy

+1 on that it does look inviting.............. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Flash_DG

Roggenbier v2.0 (v1.0 got infected) 
Recipe I got off one of Tony's Roggen threads

Camera picked up all the grubby paw prints from the top of the glass <_<


----------



## yardy

Flash_DG said:


> Roggenbier v2.0 (v1.0 got infected)
> Recipe I got off one of Tony's Roggen threads
> 
> Camera picked up all the grubby paw prints from the top of the glass <_<



nice, i love the roggens and it's been too long between drinks, what percentage rye did you go with ?

Yard


----------



## Flash_DG

yardy said:


> nice, i love the roggens and it's been too long between drinks, what percentage rye did you go with ?
> 
> Yard



40% 
BIAB so didn't have to worry about stuck sparges


----------



## Tony

:super: yeah baby thats what im talkin about 

My last one in the keg started out ok but went south..... wasnt happy with it (hence why you never got a bottle sent yard sorry)

It really is a great winter beer to be honest....... but hell...... that looks great!

BIAB is good for rye me thinks! My 3v system hates the stuff


----------



## bconnery

This is a golden ale sort of beer I got from Manticle on my recent trip to Melbourne.
This is tettnang version and it is going down a treat on a humid summer evening here in Brisbane (I know technically it is spring but summer starts early up here...)
Clean sweet malt, almost a hint of honey in the malt character, good supporting bitterness. 

THis is the sort of beer that should be given to people to show them that so called lawnmower beers don't have to be devoid of flavour (I know that's not an attitude that is very prevalent on here but you know what I mean...)(then again I've just realised I don't think I ever got the % from him so this could be a 6+% ale for all I know . Doubtful though...)

Anyway, all this typing is distracting me from pouring the rest 

I realise the picture is out of focus a little but I liked the way the bubbles looked. 

View attachment 50429


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> a humid summer evening here in Brisbane (I know technically it is spring but summer starts early up here...)



:icon_offtopic: 
Humid????? :blink: Just a nice mild spring day up here Ben & still wearing my NRL jersey + singlet to keep the evening cold out.
What's that they say about the heat & the kitchen? :blink:  

TP


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

One of my mates from Cricket (who is a wheat farmer) gave me some wheat a couple of weeks ago. So I brewed a beer for the cricket team with it. It is a 50/50 split of wey pils and raw wheat. I used Hallertau for bittering and also added a fair bit to the cube to try and get some flavour. I fermented with 1388. It's been in the fridge cc'ing for a while and I've finally got a spare keg. I wasn't sure about this one as it was quite dry and had a herbal flavour when I tasted the samples from the fermenter. I was tempted to dry hop with some galaxy. I resisted and kegged anyway this morning and I am really pleased with it. I hope it lasts long enough to share with the boys!


----------



## RobH

At the end of another enjoyable brew day & I am savouring an English Bitter bottled 18 months ago :drinks: 



In the fading light it looks as dark as a porter...



but with some evening sky behind it to light it up a bit we can see it has a nice dark reddish hue


----------



## manticle

> I realise the picture is out of focus a little but I liked the way the bubbles looked.




Glad you like it Ben.

Tettnang version is my usual version and it is exactly that - golden ale designed for easy summer drinking.

Done 4 other comparative brews recently, each with the other nobles (and styrian goldings) but unfortunately I'm finding an unpleasant thing going on in the goldings and hallertauer versions that I think relates to bottles being in the hot sun.

Spalt version is tasting alright (bottled very recently) and saaz version is still fermenting. Noble hops and 05 are a good combo.


----------



## bullsneck

keifer33 said:


> First attempt at the Whitbread 1943 Oat Mild. Cheated a little and used S04 rather than the 1099 but still a really nice drop at only 2.6%. Had to do some grain swapping as I cant get Mild Grain easily in the West.
> 
> View attachment 48731



I've noticed a fair few of these 'old' beers, particularly English ales, with the year etc. Where are you getting these recipes from?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

bullsneck said:


> I've noticed a fair few of these 'old' beers, particularly English ales, with the year etc. Where are you getting these recipes from?


In the "shut up about Barclay Perkins" blog. link . It is a good way to waste some time.


----------



## RobH

I kegged what I am now calling my Galaxy Pale Ale last night ... just had to sneak in a taste tonight. Sensational!




9 days from grain to glass ... you don't get much fresher than that!


----------



## Pennywise

Black IPA


----------



## Muggus

Ok it's not a beer, rather the 1st of 821 bottles of the Shiraz I made this year.
Pretty happy how it turned out despite the grapese being a bit poorer quality that first expected.


----------



## malt_shovel

wraith said:


> Mulberry Ale
> 
> 
> View attachment 50374




Any chance of a recipe if you think it is worth brewing? Sure looks the goods!

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Muggus said:


> View attachment 50576
> 
> 
> Ok it's not a beer, rather the 1st of 821 bottles of the Shiraz I made this year.
> Pretty happy how it turned out despite the grapese being a bit poorer quality that first expected.




Nice! thats a fair few bottles. Will it age well? Better send oldmate a few so i can tell you in 10 years yes?



The last of my first 10min IPA. 5 months in the bottle, still decent hop aroma and flavour, definitely muted compared to first couple of months, but it has allowed a lot more bitterness to come through which was hidden when fresh.


----------



## Muggus

Beer4U said:


> Nice! thats a fair few bottles. Will it age well? Better send oldmate a few so i can tell you in 10 years yes?


Haha yeah been giving away bottles like no one elses business...600L is ALOT to get through by oneself.
Far as aging potential, tentatively given it a 5 year potential...might keep a few for longer just to see.


----------



## Fuggle

Hi,

Schneider Weisse-style by Les the Weizguy with a twist lol


Well i finally got the chance to try this beer. I put a whole kilo of Caramunich 1 in and a added 5gm's extra of the hops, so 30gm's @ 30 mins and 15gm's @ 15 mins, just too even out my 90gm pack of hops, now i have 45gm's left for my next brew.

It tastes ok. Ive made a few allgrains now and this one has been my best.
You can see how dark it is from all that Cara and i think i threw in a whole kilo of vienna as well, lol.

Heres a pic


----------



## Adam Howard

My first Black IPA and first partial. Brew day was a debacle, had never dealt with 3.6kg of hot grain before. Was able to have a mash stay at 67 for a full hour in my 19L pot on the stove with a towel around it.

Was a hot few days here too during the start of ferment. Pitched at around 26 degrees and it stayed around 22 for the first 4 days. Wasn't expecting it to be a great beer......had 2 weeks in primary, racked it onto a hop bag of 15g Citra and 10g Galaxy, left for 3 days and then kegged. 

First taste yesterday and boy oh boy. Not quite what I was hoping for in terms of mid-palate body but WOW, so much better than I thought it was going to be. I think it would've been better if it was topped up to 21 litres and not 23.

Great hop nose but not huge. Good roasty flavour matched with hop bitterness first up, light body mid palate with solid hop flavour and then a really quenching finish that makes you take another sip almost immediately. Will definitely be doing this one again but at a lower volume.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

just tapped my first hef!

Used WB-06 at about 23-24deg and got plenty of cloves & banana. this is really bloody tasty.

dodgy camera photo makes it look quite a bit darker


----------



## Gar

Stoned in the Woods - Galaxy Pale Ale, my first no chill beer, it's only been in the bottle a bit over a week but I couldn't resist in this beautiful weather  

It's quite bitter but not over the top like I thought it might be, smells epic!


----------



## jyo

I have posted this beer before, but just poured a glass and had to get the camera. APA. Casacde, Notto.


----------



## Rowy

Gar said:


> Stoned in the Woods - Galaxy Pale Ale, my first no chill beer, it's only been in the bottle a bit over a week but I couldn't resist in this beautiful weather
> 
> It's quite bitter but not over the top like I thought it might be, smells epic!




Looks fantastic!


----------



## DU99

+1 looks great... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Cocko

Gar said:


> Stoned in the Woods - Galaxy Pale Ale, my first no chill beer, it's only been in the bottle a bit over a week but I couldn't resist in this beautiful weather
> 
> It's quite bitter but not over the top like I thought it might be, smells epic!




Looks awesome mate, by the shadow - looks like you used a old fashion box camera! 





jyo said:


> View attachment 50634
> 
> 
> I have posted this beer before, but just poured a glass and had to get the camera. APA. Casacde, Notto.



:icon_drool2:


----------



## Gar

Nah I'm related to Ned Kelly h34r:


----------



## Cocko

Gar said:


> Nah I'm related to Ned Kelly h34r:



Wearing head amour while taking a pic of your beer is a necessary precaution mate, well done!


----------



## Silo Ted

Lagunita's Wilco Tango Foxtrot. Recently arrived on the docks thanks to Platinum Cellars, along with a shedload of other US micros. 

A beautiful rich maltiness but I felt that the hopping could have been cranked up considerably.


----------



## Fuggle

Liam_snorkel said:


> just tapped my first hef!
> 
> Used WB-06 at about 23-24deg and got plenty of cloves & banana. this is really bloody tasty.
> 
> dodgy camera photo makes it look quite a bit darker





This looks very nice :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## freezkat

Do I need to post a picture of American Budweiser?

Should I admit I am having a Budweiser? I have had the Czech Budweiser and guess what, it's better.


----------



## barls

freezkat said:


> Do I need to post a picture of American Budweiser?
> 
> Should I admit I am having a Budweiser? I have had the Czech Budweiser and guess what, it's better.


not in this thread try the commercial one.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost


----------



## Tony

Oktoberfest

A bit late.... but better late than never


----------



## spaced

Tony said:


> Oktoberfest
> 
> A bit late.... but better late than never





Hot damn how good does that look. Drinking magners cider, it's gluten free and will have to do until my gluten free bright ale is carbed up.


----------



## kaspa07

Ok its not beer but Im quite proud of my first attempt at mead
All in all its a good drop that will onlt get better with age, the recepie is on my blog so im not going to re-write it here. 

Took some over to my neighbour the other day 2 glasses knocked him off his feet.....hehehe I didnt tell him its about 20%....I did tell him to drink it slowly but he didnt listen did he.. :icon_drunk:


----------



## going down a hill

That's a beautiful colour. What's your blog address?


----------



## kaspa07

going down a hill said:


> That's a beautiful colour. What's your blog address?




http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/blog/tom_k/index.php


----------



## Shed101

Well my second BIAB attempt made it to keg.

Another historical recreation, and a real surprise. 1934 Kidd Pale Ale.

I had no idea British beers came so pale. And the Bramling Cross is sublime. I think i've discovered the only lawnmower beer I'll ever want.

Sorry for the fuzzy photo.



But it's no ordinary lawnmower beer, with 44 IBU, perhaps it's better suited to lawnrolling?


----------



## Brewer_010

first ag hefeweizen, bananery and smooth 

thanks to warra48 in the recipe section - this was easy, four days to brew three in the keg and it tastes lovely. Great colour. Head's a bit shite but I'll leave it for another week or two. :beer: 

recipe


----------



## Tony

Shed101 said:


> Well my second BIAB attempt made it to keg.
> 
> Another historical recreation, and a real surprise. 1934 Kidd Pale Ale.
> 
> I had no idea British beers came so pale. And the Bramling Cross is sublime. I think i've discovered the only lawnmower beer I'll ever want.



Recipe please!


----------



## Brend0

English Pale Ale I did a few months ago. Used a marris otter base and i cant remember what else ( recipe on another computer). I used white labs burton ale yeast in this batch and another brew I did before this and I dont think i will be using it again. Came out quite cloudy and put flavors in I am not a fan of. Also this beer has a carlton draught kind of after taste whivch gives me the shits but has a good malt flavor. 





Cheers!


----------



## bconnery

Shed101 said:


> Well my second BIAB attempt made it to keg.
> 
> Another historical recreation, and a real surprise. 1934 Kidd Pale Ale.
> 
> I had no idea British beers came so pale. And the Bramling Cross is sublime. I think i've discovered the only lawnmower beer I'll ever want.
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy photo.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's no ordinary lawnmower beer, with 44 IBU, perhaps it's better suited to lawnrolling?



Ditto on the recipe call. Bramling Cross is one of my favourite hops! Was in my first AG


----------



## Fish13

my summer lager.

its improved from my first tasting and is now slightly carbonated. Slightly muddy looking. Needs more though...... I will drop the dark malt content and increase the light and the dextrose too and trya different grain instead of caramunich and something that gives a lighter colour.


----------



## Shed101

Tony said:


> Recipe please!



This was been passed down from my great granddad when he was head brewer at Kidd's Steam Brewery in Dartford, i had to decipher the code from underlined syllables in the family bible (old testament), so I can't really share it willy nilly.



... then would you believe it, turns out some bugger had already plastered it all over t'internet!

http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com/2011/04...34-kidd-pa.html

I didn't use optic, but a mainly MO with scratchings of leftover GP and mild. I subbed the 6-row for Pils.

Salts as per spec. and in the boil, as with the invert #2, which I made using the cheats method of golden syrup and molasses.

Kidd XXX next I think, then Fuller's OBE ... and on and on and on.

EDIT: and I used Nottingham, which meant although I hit the OG bang on, it actually finished a bit on the low side and about 5%.


----------



## blakie21

My chocolate porter which turned into a chocolate stout. 
Pretty stoked with how this turned out for a kit beer and some grains


----------



## keifer33

Blakie said:


> My chocolate porter which turned into a chocolate stout.
> Pretty stoked with how this turned out for a kit beer and some grains



Looks tasty


----------



## Gar

Blakie said:


> My chocolate porter which turned into a chocolate stout.
> Pretty stoked with how this turned out for a kit beer and some grains



Mmmn num num's, cool glass too


----------



## kario

Blakie said:


> My chocolate porter which turned into a chocolate stout.
> Pretty stoked with how this turned out for a kit beer and some grains


Blakie, pass on your recipe?
:icon_drool2:


----------



## dago001

Heres a my first all grain lager. Brewed a while ago, approx 12 months but not too sure. Not filtered/ no finings. Cc'ed for a couple of weeks and bulk primed. Slightly over carbonated, hence using the larger glass. Served a 2 degrees - photos are from a $90 phone, so apologies about their quality. 






Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Shifter

Looks in great condition with a nice strong lacy type head, very clear and cool - thinking, no! too early just yet!!!


----------



## Gar

LagerBomb said:


> Not filtered/ no finings. Cc'ed for a couple of weeks and bulk primed



So I take it you wont be buying a filter in a hurry :blink: nice work! :beerbang:


----------



## dago001

Gar said:


> So I take it you wont be buying a filter in a hurry :blink: nice work! :beerbang:


Filter my beers now. Stuffed if I'm waiting 12 months for beers to look that good, when I can do it in 10 minutes. 
Oh, tastes good as well.


----------



## dago001

Shifter said:


> Looks in great condition with a nice strong lacy type head, very clear and cool - thinking, no! too early just yet!!!


Never to early - sort of. Anyway, photo taken last night.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Shed101 said:


> Well my second BIAB attempt made it to keg.
> 
> Another historical recreation, and a real surprise. 1934 Kidd Pale Ale.
> 
> I had no idea British beers came so pale. And the Bramling Cross is sublime. I think i've discovered the only lawnmower beer I'll ever want.
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy photo.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's no ordinary lawnmower beer, with 44 IBU, perhaps it's better suited to lawnrolling?



That looks great Graham, I love bramling Cross as well. If that beer is anything as good as the IPA it will be a winner.


----------



## razz

Bo Pils for this weekends Xmas case swap at Iamozziyob's


----------



## blakie21

kario said:


> Blakie, pass on your recipe?
> :icon_drool2:



Thanks guys .

The recipe was completely winged.

Can of Coopers Irish Stout
500g Dried Dark Malt extract
500g Dried Light Malt extract
200-250g Chocolate malt
250g Maltodextrin
200g Milo
'Black-pac' (http://www.homebru.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=612)
S-04 Yeast

OG was around 1.068-1.070 ish and ended up at around 1.020-1.022 if I can remember correctly.


----------



## billygoat

Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale


----------



## jbowers

billygoat said:


> Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale



Got one on tap atm - beautiful beer. Not quite that clear though, chill haze I think. Did you filter?


----------



## billygoat

Yes, it has been filtered.


----------



## Silo Ted

Blakie said:


> My chocolate porter which turned into a chocolate stout.
> Pretty stoked with how this turned out for a kit beer and some grains



Sounds like all of my porter attempts, I can never hold back enough on the dark specs. 

and I concur with Gar, great glassware.


----------



## jyo

American Red. Williamette, Centennial and Amarillo.


----------



## keifer33

jyo said:


> American Red. Williamette, Centennial and Amarillo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50742




Damn that looks mighty tasty. Would ask for the recipe but realise I have none of those hops of hand


----------



## blakie21

Silo Ted said:


> Sounds like all of my porter attempts, I can never hold back enough on the dark specs.
> 
> and I concur with Gar, great glassware.



Thanks guys.

I love that glass, was lucky my parents gave it to me so I have no idea where it came from!


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Damn that looks mighty tasty. Would ask for the recipe but realise I have none of those hops of hand



I'll be bringing 2 litres of this bottle conditioned to the case swap, mate


----------



## tiprya

keifer33 said:


> Damn that looks mighty tasty. Would ask for the recipe but realise I have none of those hops of hand



jyo - I'd love to have a look at the recipe - that looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## kario

Blakie said:


> Thanks guys .
> 
> The recipe was completely winged.
> 
> Can of Coopers Irish Stout
> 500g Dried Dark Malt extract
> 500g Dried Light Malt extract
> 200-250g Chocolate malt
> 250g Maltodextrin
> 200g Milo
> 'Black-pac' (http://www.homebru.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=612)
> S-04 Yeast
> 
> OG was around 1.068-1.070 ish and ended up at around 1.020-1.022 if I can remember correctly.



Thanks for that mate.

So, all just chucked in at the start?


----------



## jyo

tiprya said:


> jyo - I'd love to have a look at the recipe - that looks absolutely delicious!




Thanks, mate. It's been a few weeks in the keg now and it's really hitting its straps. Drop the wheat if you don't want it in there.

American Red Take 3
American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.900
Total Hops (g): 255.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 16.6 (EBC): 32.7
Bitterness (IBU): 52.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
8.000 kg Pale Malt (67.23%)
1.500 kg Munich I (12.61%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (8.4%)
0.650 kg Crystal 120 (5.46%)
0.400 kg Caraamber (3.36%)
0.200 kg Carafa I malt (1.68%)
0.150 kg Rice Hulls (1.26%)

Hop Bill
----------------
55.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
40.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
40.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------
*0 mins hops @ whirlpool.*

*Dry hop 1 g/litre Amarillo. *




Turned out darker than anticipated.


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Spork

:icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery

Crappy mobile pic of the now dead small keg of Halfaweizen, the base for my Strawbeery...
Was nice while it lasted...

View attachment 50821


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> Well my second BIAB attempt made it to keg.
> 
> Another historical recreation, and a real surprise. 1934 Kidd Pale Ale.
> 
> I had no idea British beers came so pale. And the Bramling Cross is sublime. I think i've discovered the only lawnmower beer I'll ever want.
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy photo.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's no ordinary lawnmower beer, with 44 IBU, perhaps it's better suited to lawnrolling?




Av a look at it, you'd swear it was brewed by a pommie :lol:

Nice mate :icon_cheers: 

Screwy


----------



## Batz

Pilsner Urquell clone, very nice indeed. Clouldy day on the farm today with just over 120mm of rain over the last two days which was very much needed.

One happy Batz today.


----------



## mckenry

*The Half Wit*

Belgian Wit with Rye
Cloudy, spicy, tart. Yum.




Turned out exactly as I hoped. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> View attachment 50822
> 
> 
> 
> Pilsner Urquell clone, very nice indeed. Clouldy day on the farm today with just over 120mm of rain over the last two days which was very much needed.
> 
> One happy Batz today.




Nice Batz,

Boy doesn't it green up fast, things were looking bloody dry and pale green here last week.

Screwy


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Nice Batz,
> 
> Boy doesn't it green up fast, things were looking bloody dry and pale green here last week.
> 
> Screwy




I'm going to have the arse in the tractor for the next few days, then mowing, then spraying........then start again :lol:


----------



## Gar

mckenry said:


> *The Half Wit*
> 
> Belgian Wit with Rye
> Cloudy, spicy, tart. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 50823
> 
> 
> Turned out exactly as I hoped. :icon_chickcheers:



If there is a heaven, it looks like that I reckon  

Looks epic! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

mckenry said:


> *The Half Wit*
> 
> Belgian Wit with Rye
> Cloudy, spicy, tart. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 50823
> 
> 
> Turned out exactly as I hoped. :icon_chickcheers:



I will say that is one of the best WITG pics i hae seen all year!


----------



## Shed101

This one isn't actually my creation. 

... maybe it should be in the commercial section? Less a lawnmower beer and more a washing up beer?

It seems one of Qld's most prestigous brewers and caseswapper hosting blokes has put something out on the market without telling us <_< 

Now the label says tangerine and mandarin, but I swear there's a bit of grapefruit in there. :lol:


----------



## bullsneck

Shed101 said:


> This one isn't actually my creation.
> 
> ... maybe it should be in the commercial section? Less a lawnmower beer and more a washing up beer?
> 
> It seems one of Qld's most prestigous brewers and caseswapper hosting blokes has put something out on the market without telling us <_<
> 
> Now the label says tangerine and mandarin, but I swear there's a bit of grapefruit in there. :lol:



Get a filter!! :lol:


----------



## jyo

Batz- looks amazing, mate!



















The beer looks pretty good, too


----------



## mckenry

Gar said:


> If there is a heaven, it looks like that I reckon
> 
> Looks epic! :icon_drool2:



Thanks Gar - Certainly happy with it. Hopefully I can make it last til xmas. Only did 30L. Very refreshing beer. Now just need some hot weather to go with it.



Tony said:


> I will say that is one of the best WITG pics i hae seen all year!



Thanks Tony. I'm having your LCBA clone My house beer and this on tap (+ a dark) at xmas.
Photo was taken with a 6 year old little Olympus 3.0MP point & shoot.


----------



## Screwtop

Shed101 said:


> This one isn't actually my creation.
> 
> ... maybe it should be in the commercial section? Less a lawnmower beer and more a washing up beer?
> 
> It seems one of Qld's most prestigous brewers and caseswapper hosting blokes has put something out on the market without telling us <_<
> 
> Now the label says tangerine and mandarin, but I swear there's a bit of grapefruit in there. :lol:




Hahahaha, bit pale for an Alt !!!!!

Screwy


----------



## Fish13

i think i am becoming a snob... i just tipped both of my best mates brews down the sink due to a cabbage smell

both K&K's


----------



## seamad

Christened my new birthday riedel beer glasses with Tony's saison. Brewed with 3711. Fermented 6 days to 1003. CC for 2 then filtered into keg. Filter hardly needed cleaning. Glass has condensation, was very bright ( and tasty). First time using brewbrite too.





cheers
sean


----------



## Batz

Shed101 said:


> This one isn't actually my creation.
> 
> ... maybe it should be in the commercial section? Less a lawnmower beer and more a washing up beer?
> 
> It seems one of Qld's most prestigous brewers and caseswapper hosting blokes has put something out on the market without telling us <_<
> 
> Now the label says tangerine and mandarin, but I swear there's a bit of grapefruit in there. :lol:



Not me Shed but it is environmentally friendly product made right here in Kin Kin, don't forget Kin Kin Tea as well.


----------



## Shed101

yep had that stuff (it's more environmentally friendly for me to walk to the garden and grab some lemongrass chop it up and pour boiling water on it though :lol: )

No. What Kin-Kin really needs is a quarry. Jobs for the locals to save them driving around so much. h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Shed101 said:


> yep had that stuff (it's more environmentally friendly for me to walk to the garden and grab some lemongrass chop it up and pour boiling water on it though :lol: )
> 
> No. What Kin-Kin really needs is a quarry. Jobs for the locals to save them driving around so much. h34r:



Oooh that's gotta hurt hey Batz?


----------



## winkle

Shed101 said:


> This one isn't actually my creation.
> 
> ... maybe it should be in the commercial section? Less a lawnmower beer and more a washing up beer?
> 
> It seems one of Qld's most prestigous brewers and caseswapper hosting blokes has put something out on the market without telling us <_<
> 
> Now the label says tangerine and mandarin, but I swear there's a bit of grapefruit in there. :lol:


A pint of that would give you a right Royal clean-out. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Oooh that's gotta hurt hey Batz?





Now that's something like I would say. :lol: :lol:

We got one of them Shed, last local to work there was found floating in Kin Kin creek yesterday.


----------



## warra48

No photo, but I've just downed a Golden Ale or two. Much enjoyed. Think I might crack a 2002 Mitchell Riesling to have with fish for dinner.

One of my golfing partners just phoned. Because of a bung shoulder, booked in for surgery next Feb, I haven't been able to play golf for the last 3 months. The vets at my club give us a free ham each year if we play 20 or more games through the year. I only had 18 games up, but they decided to give me a ham anyway, because I would have qualified if my shoulder had co-operated.

I donate some of my HB to my son-in-law. He appreciates beer and thinks I brew good beer, and is happy to receive and drink them.

I do the same for my son. He complained the other day that my beers are "too malty, and too hoppy". Guess who's a happy brewer? Son's preferred tipple seems to be the occasional TED, when his dear wife allows him to have one. I'm No.1 on her list of persons she does not like, and it's a long list. I'm not losing sleep over it. She's a good breeder, giving us 3 grandkids within just 3 years.


----------



## Tony

seamad said:


> Christened my new birthday riedel beer glasses with Tony's saison. Brewed with 3711. Fermented 6 days to 1003. CC for 2 then filtered into keg. Filter hardly needed cleaning. Glass has condensation, was very bright ( and tasty). First time using brewbrite too.
> 
> View attachment 50901
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> sean




So..... what did you think of the beer?


----------



## big78sam

jyo said:


> Thanks, mate. It's been a few weeks in the keg now and it's really hitting its straps. Drop the wheat if you don't want it in there.
> 
> American Red Take 3
> American Amber Ale
> 
> Recipe Specs
> ----------------
> Batch Size (L): 46.0
> Total Grain (kg): 11.900
> Total Hops (g): 255.00
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
> Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
> Colour (SRM): 16.6 (EBC): 32.7
> Bitterness (IBU): 52.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
> Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
> Boil Time (Minutes): 90
> 
> Grain Bill
> ----------------
> 8.000 kg Pale Malt (67.23%)
> 1.500 kg Munich I (12.61%)
> 1.000 kg Wheat Malt (8.4%)
> 0.650 kg Crystal 120 (5.46%)
> 0.400 kg Caraamber (3.36%)
> 0.200 kg Carafa I malt (1.68%)
> 0.150 kg Rice Hulls (1.26%)
> 
> Hop Bill
> ----------------
> 55.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
> 25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
> 30.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
> 20.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
> 25.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
> 40.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
> 20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
> 40.0 g Willamette Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
> 
> Misc Bill
> ----------------
> 
> Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.
> Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05
> 
> Notes
> ----------------
> *0 mins hops @ whirlpool.*
> 
> *Dry hop 1 g/litre Amarillo. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out darker than anticipated.
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with BrewMate



This looks great. Brewing it Friday but with the Wheat replaced with Rye. I'll maybe even up the Rye to be equal to the Munich. Munich plus Rye = :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

big78sam said:


> This looks great. Brewing it Friday but with the Wheat replaced with Rye. I'll maybe even up the Rye to be equal to the Munich. Munich plus Rye = :icon_drool2:



Cheers, mate.
I'm yet to brew with rye, (tried some great beers with it though) but that sounds nice. Had a few good comments from this at the case swap on the weekend, which was good. This is the third time I've brewed this with very similar grain bills, and this one with the carafaI is the best so far. Let us know it goes.

Cheers.


----------



## seamad

Tony the beer is great. The 3711 throws some amazing flavours. Hard to believe it finished at 1003 because it certainly doesnt present that way body wise.

I am looking forward to see how you compare the 2 saison yeats you have brewing. I went with the french as the belgian seems to take a bit of dicking around and i had 2 empty spots in the fridge that needed filling.

I might try the belgian after your comparison when the weather warms up a bit, been a bit cool up on the mountain

Cheers mate


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Smurtos Hoppy Landlord





My pre boil gravity was a little higher than anticipated so I upped the hops to compensate. I measured the gravity when I pitched the yeast and it was less than my pre-boil gravity :blink: I think I'd had one too many on that brew day. Anyhow the beer has been in the keg about 24 hours and is tasting very nice. I brewed it to drink on Christmas day. I hope it lasts that long.


----------



## winkle

The smallest of Hogshead's Saison family "Shootin' Saison"


Pretty much right on 5%, quite lightly spiced with a little sweet orange peel and a touch of grains-of-paradise.
Summer sessions here we come.


(A batch of "Tootin' Saison" is mid boil just out of shot)


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> The smallest of Hogshead's Saison family "Shootin' Saison"
> 
> 
> Pretty much right on 5%, quite lightly spiced with a little sweet orange peel and a touch of grains-of-paradise.
> Summer sessions here we come.
> View attachment 50967
> 
> (A batch of "Tootin' Saison" is mid boil just out of shot)



If it tastes as good as it looks you've got a winner Perry. :icon_drool2: 
What's a "touch" of G of P in your book? I do 5g\25 litre batch @ 5 minutes.

TP


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> If it tastes as good as it looks you've got a winner Perry. :icon_drool2:
> What's a "touch" of G of P in your book? I do 5g\25 litre batch @ 5 minutes.
> 
> TP


3gm/20 litre batch @ 5 minutes, Pete :icon_cheers:


----------



## mckenry

Had to take a pic of this last night. My wifes shandy.
Lemonade on bottom, my Half Wit on top.
Layered beer - Am I onto something????
Nah - thought not..


----------



## Gar

mckenry said:


> Had to take a pic of this last night. My wifes shandy.
> Lemonade on bottom, my Half Wit on top.
> Layered beer - Am I onto something????
> Nah - thought not..
> 
> View attachment 50995



haha nice! Now if you could just substitute the lemonade with tequi... actually :icon_vomit: 

Mind if I pinch one of those prawns in the background :icon_drool2:


----------



## warra48

My latest AIPA. Picci another day, but already clear, and with a dense head which lasts all the way down.
Bottled only 4 weeks ago, and cracked my first one this arvo.
Defintely yummo, in a BIG way.

And, Santana pumping out of the stereo, hooked up to 4 speakers with lots of watts pushing him along. 
What's even better is that all our Santana is part of my collection, but mrs warra put him on! She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## pk.sax

... that saison

the styrians are just yummmm


----------



## Dave70

The ubiquitous DrSGA. 
This was the third last glass from the keg. We were all sorry to see it go..


----------



## pyrosx

Lots of first: First AG. First recultured coopers yeast attempt. First keg-hopping (in an attempt to hide a very slight sour acetaldehyde smell - which worked perfectly).

Not at all sure what to call it - was probably sort of close to a CPA before the late amarillo hopping - but it tastes great!


----------



## bum

Congrats! Looks the duck's.


----------



## Cocko

Good work pyrosx! Looks the goods!

My Birthday APA, half way through a 40L corny and it is getting SOO special!

The ultimate birthday beer... I could be doing better things but she is up on blocks.

Cheers!





Edit: Just looked at pic, sorry - it is night and yes my drip tray is soaking... shut up.


----------



## kelbygreen

happy birthday you cranky [email protected]*t lol now wheres the bday thread 2mins to go!

Oh and I am stealing your drip tray idea!! was thinking how to attach it to the timber with no room lol 

also paint your collar you dirty bastard!!! lol


----------



## Cocko

I said she is up on blo....

Oh, you mean the drip tray - its soaking, as stated.

You wanna see it? Hey, do ya? Ya need to see the drip tray do ya?!?! HUH!?!?


----------



## kelbygreen

I dont wanna see your drip tray sure you got a belt that it attaches to when your aims not right


----------



## bum

lol

Sorry. I didn't notice your edit until after I posted so I deleted. 

If anyone is wondering why Cocko isn't making sense...let me introduce you: Cocko, meet someone who has never read your posts before.


----------



## Cocko

Should we all just delete and move on?

BTW: Appreciate your re-post Bum, I was re-reading this thread and wondering WTF I had done...


----------



## seamad

A nice pair of weizens.






50% weyerman pale wheat
48% weyerman pils
2% weyerman acid

5g CaCl

44C/10min
52C/10min
64C/45min
70C/20min
76C/10min

Perle 11.7ibu @ 45min
Tettnang 2.1ibu @ 10min
OG 1045
FG 1010.

3068 @ 17C

A little more banana than clove. Need to keep pH a little higher to bring out some more clove for next brew so will add the acid malt and CaCl at the 52 C rest. pH was 5.25 at dough in and 5.55 at 64 rest.

Just need the weather to warm up a touch now

cheers
sean


----------



## mckenry

seamad said:


> A nice pair of weizens.
> 
> View attachment 51092
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> sean



Nice Sean. I like the look of that!.
In fact, I have saved the pic and am using it as my background now. (without your permission of course  )


----------



## seamad

no worries. pretty tasty as well


----------



## winkle

Risking a quick AIPA before mash-out....




Started off as a Racer 5 clone and now is different but yum.

Edit: should have made sure the glass was clean <_<


----------



## AndrewQLD

winkle said:


> Risking a quick AIPA before mash-out....
> 
> View attachment 51143
> 
> 
> Started off as a Racer 5 clone and now is different but yum.
> 
> Edit: should have made sure the glass was clean <_<



What's the story behind the Westmalle book Winkle?


----------



## winkle

AndrewQLD said:


> What's the story behind the Westmalle book Winkle?



It used to have a menu in it and now has Beersmith recipes within :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19

APA tasting fine just in time for xmas...

(Made from Barley Wine second runnings a month or so back).


----------



## Camo1234

Gents, my first post in this thread.


My first Kegged Beer... I had a very busy second half of the year so mainly brewed FWK's from Craft Brewer and the occasional Extract.... This one is the German Pilsner FWK that I put down at 9C before I went overseas for 5 weeks... 6 weeks in total at 9c then CC for 3 days then kegged..... Looks bloody brilliant, crystal clear (condensation showing in this iPhone pic) and tastes awesome.... Gee lagers really do appreciate some time to work through their processes!


Putting down my first AG BIAB on Boxing Day... Cricket, Kegged Beer and First AG.... A Boxing Day to Remember!


----------



## NickB

No pics, but down to Tassie to visit the family for Xmas. Have some stubbies of Cascade Blue (Cascade Lager) rocking now - cheapish at $40/carton and no hangover!!

Went to Salamanca last night, had a session on pints of White Rabbit Dark Ale. Nice. Will be hitting up the New Sydney sometime next week or the Taste of Tasmania for some of the new Moo Brew Saison. Will be indulging in many other local beers if possible. Lark distillery should have the hand-pumps on again over the Xmas break.

Beery Xmas to all 

Hoping to catch up for a beer or several with Manticle who is down on holidays as well.

Cheers!


----------



## winkle

One of the last glasses of Grisette in the keg.


I'll be sad to see it go


----------



## Brewer_010

nice bananery weizen - nom nom nom


----------



## Shifter

NickB said:


> No pics, but down to Tassie to visit the family for Xmas. Have some stubbies of Cascade Blue (Cascade Lager) rocking now - cheapish at $40/carton and no hangover!!
> 
> Went to Salamanca last night, had a session on pints of White Rabbit Dark Ale. Nice. Will be hitting up the New Sydney sometime next week or the Taste of Tasmania for some of the new Moo Brew Saison. Will be indulging in many other local beers if possible. Lark distillery should have the hand-pumps on again over the Xmas break.
> 
> Beery Xmas to all
> 
> Hoping to catch up for a beer or several with Manticle who is down on holidays as well.
> 
> Cheers!


Enjoy Tassie and all it has to offer. The NS is a cracking pub, some great beers there.Have a good one.


----------



## raven19

RK's Brown Ale (Cube swap, wort brewed by RK, fermented by me)

This has been in the keg for ages now, keg keeps pouring so I keep enjoying the masses of late and dry hops...

Plenty of residual sweetness works well with the grassy hoppy domination!


----------



## kyleg

Crap iphone pic. Attempt at the Feral Hop Hog IPA, not really much like it. 2 Weeks bottle conditioned, more like a hoppy APA. Will probably continue to do this brew and fine tune it. Delicious.





p.s how do i post the image at a reduced size like all the ones above?


----------



## bradsbrew

After 8 months in the bottle this is tasting fantastic. The colour is pretyy cool too.



Pumpkin Mild Ale


----------



## matho

awesome colour brad


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> After 8 months in the bottle this is tasting fantastic. The colour is pretyy cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Mild Ale


 
Looks the goods there Brad. Better save some for the locals. 
You'll have to try your best to convince me that pumpkin goes with beer though, ( or with anything else )but I do like a mild.
Now there's a challenge!
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

DKS said:


> Looks the goods there Brad. Better save some for the locals.
> You'll have to try your best to convince me that pumpkin goes with beer though, ( or with anything else )but I do like a mild.
> Now there's a challenge!
> Daz


Pretty sure last time you tried it at a pubs meet your comment was "that shit should stay in the bottle, pumpkin and beer don't mix". I thought it was ok then but now its tops.
happy new year daz


Cheers


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> Pretty sure last time you tried it at a pubs meet your comment was "that shit should stay in the bottle, pumpkin and beer don't mix". I thought it was ok then but now its tops.
> happy new year daz
> 
> 
> Cheers



Yep! you're probably right Brad. To me its cattle fodder unless roasted and burnt to blazes. Still, I'll give anything a go, once, maybe twice.
I must admit, about 3 months previous to that meeting I read up on pumpkin beer and it sounded real nice and I made a recipe for one but then trying them at Babbs, well, that put me off. 
Most willing to have another go though. 
HNY !
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

Flibbertypuk EIPA


----------



## bradsbrew

R I S


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> R I S




That looks grouse! How old and whats its abv Brad?


----------



## Cocko

So last year ale:


----------



## Rowy

Cocko said:


> So last year ale:
> 
> View attachment 51362



Looks cloudy and flat.................Happy New Year C#nt. Hope 2012 is a good one! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Cocko

Rowy said:


> Looks cloudy and flat.................Happy New Year C#nt. Hope 2012 is a good one! :icon_chickcheers:



You would know!

And to you c&nt! All the best for 2012!!


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> That looks grouse! How old and whats its abv Brad?



Only about 6 months i think? About 7.5%

The EIPA above it was about 8%.

Just about to crack a small bottle of my 13.5% Imperial Porter over 2 years old that one.

happy new year Rowsta

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Looks cloudy and flat.................Happy New Year C#nt. Hope 2012 is a good one! :icon_chickcheers:




:lol:


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> Only about 6 months i think? About 7.5%
> 
> The EIPA above it was about 8%.
> 
> Just about to crack a small bottle of my 13.5% Imperial Porter over 2 years old that one.
> 
> happy new year Rowsta
> 
> Cheers




Hope 2012 is a good one for you and yours mate. Have got my hands on about 60 glass tallies. My to brew list for early 2012 is some big beers to store away for special occassions. Does the alcohol take over in that Porter?


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Hope 2012 is a good one for you and yours mate. Have got my hands on about 60 glass tallies. My to brew list for early 2012 is some big beers to store away for special occassions. Does the alcohol take over in that Porter?


Alcohol is well hidden in the beer but it does take over my brain. A tally of it and a recliner with some zep playing would be a good way of not quite seeing the new year in.



Cheers


----------



## DKS

Jeepers! this is like the lonely guys thread on New Years Eve.Bahaha!

Suits me. I couldn't stand another, waiting around some family party, kiss the aunties, wait till midnight so we could leave asap. Not being able to have a beer because of driving.
Much prefer a few good beers , relax, have another beer, banter with HBers (and as it happens yes Brad a bit of Led Zep ATM, cool !)
HNY!
Daz

Edit: Should have mentioned as per " whats in the glass thread"as to be on topic. My first go at Perle hops, APA. Piney and potent. Very nice will use again.Hic!


----------



## jyo

I was half way through a boil when this happened. I know, it's very soft, but it's New Years, so I'm allowed to be.

APA


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> I was half way through a boil when this happened. I know, it's very soft, but it's New Years, so I'm allowed to be.
> 
> APA



Well done mate...


----------



## jyo

Cocko said:


> Well done mate...
> 
> View attachment 51366



Is there any way we can work this out ....:unsure: 

You should have seen me by myself, flitting around in the backyard, chasing butterflies, splashing beer everywhere. The missus was spewing that her knickers were soaked in pale ale, but, meh, get over it. h34r:


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> Is there any way we can work this out .... :unsure:
> 
> You should have seen me by myself, flitting around in the backyard, chasing butterflies, splashing beer everywhere. The missus was spewing that her knickers were soaked in pale ale, but, meh, get over it. h34r:



Cunny funt!

All the best for 2012 ya c&nt!


----------



## jyo

Cocko said:


> Cunny funt!
> 
> All the best for 2012 ya c&nt!



Thanks, champ!


----------



## Pennywise

First beer of the year and I think it's a ripper. An APA with centennial and amarillo


----------



## black_labb

Aussie pale ale

60% pale 
40% munich attempt (roasted pale ale in the oven for 1hr at 125*c)


por for bittering and some cube hopping. 

bitterness was 30ibu, sg 1048, fg 1007
Fermented with recultured coopers yeast at ~17*c
Very nice easy drinking beer


----------



## razz

Just having a quite pommy IPA as the chiller does its job


----------



## jyo

My first crack at a Belgian Wit, though only 30% unmalted grain. I threw in two cracked cardamom pods at flameout and it has worked really well. Subtle lemon. The wife is asking for one (a Wit that is) every night <_< 






APA. A bit of a dare from NickJD. I pitched this onto a yeast cake of Wy 1762 Belgian Abbey Ale II @ 17'. Man this has worked surprisingly well.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> My first crack at a Belgian Wit, though only 30% unmalted grain. I threw in two cracked cardamom pods at flameout and it has worked really well. Subtle lemon. The wife is asking for one (a Wit that is) every night <_<
> 
> View attachment 51652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APA. A bit of a dare from NickJD. I pitched this onto a yeast cake of Wy 1762 Belgian Abbey Ale II @ 17'. Man this has worked surprisingly well.
> 
> View attachment 51653


Muummm that Wit is looking good, you maken me thirsty. Your wife was telling me the other day how much she likes it . h34r: 
Nev


----------



## manticle

Belgian saison with 3724, some wey pils, some victory and some dark wheat (ran out of normal wheat).

Looks like pale beer in a holgate pint glass if you can imagine such a thing. Lacing all the way. Hopped with styrians and spalter.

First tastes last week were really nice except for a faint medicinal character which made me think infection (no chlorine near the brew).

Fortunately whatever was there seems to have dissipated so now it's just a funky, dry, peachy full bodied refreshing summer beer.


----------



## jyo

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Muummm that Wit is looking good, you maken me thirsty. Your wife was telling me the other day how much she likes it . h34r:
> Nev



Oh, she likes it alright....I should be heading your way next fortnight so I'll bring a couple of my wares.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> Oh, she likes it alright....I should be heading your way next fortnight so I'll bring a couple of my wares.


Got a brew day happening next Sunday, showing off the new system. Starting at 10 am.
Nev


----------



## jyo

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Got a brew day happening next Sunday, showing off the new system. Starting at 10 am.
> Nev



Sounds good, mate. Biro me in.


----------



## keifer33

jyo said:


> Sounds good, mate. Biro me in.



Its getting a bit off topic but I should be there jyo so can bring your stuff!


----------



## Adam Howard

:icon_drool2:

This


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Its getting a bit off topic but I should be there jyo so can bring your stuff!



Cool as. See you there, mate.




Adamski29 said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> This



^ Adamski, this looks fantastic!


----------



## mckenry

My Copperhead. Going down a treat after a weekend on the 'larry'


----------



## petesbrew

I'll try and get a nice pic of this later, but it went down beautifully over the weekend.
The coffee addition makes it like having a 50/50 long black & porter.
Upper & downer working in harmony!

*Brutal Coffee Porter*
A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.99
Anticipated OG: 1.058 Plato: 14.266
Anticipated EBC: 61.5
Anticipated IBU: 43.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.5 5.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 5
14.3 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
7.2 0.50 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147
3.6 0.25 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
1.7 0.12 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1400
1.7 0.12 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 34.9 60 min.
25.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 5.6 25 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 1.7 15 min.
10.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 1.1 10 min.

Yeast
-----
Danstar Windsor

Notes
-----
100g roast Coffee (Vittoria) steeped in french press, and added to priming 
vessel.

OG=1058 FG=1010


----------



## DoctorBob

My Sister in Law returned from Nepal today and brought me a couple of Nepal Ice to try.

Slightly unusual taste that I can't quite place.

Sweet malty aroma, head barely formed and then went in seconds. Medium bitterness.

Refreshing enough, and free beer is good beer!


----------



## [email protected]

A Dortmunder Export of sorts - fermented with wyeast 2112 @ 14 degrees.
Been in the keg for almost 6 weeks.
I love filtered / kegged AG homebrew, does not get any better on hot day :super:


----------



## pk.sax

My NYE weissbier.

A whole day of force carbing at a higher pressure though the beerout and that's what it pours like out of a beer gun. Really happy.


----------



## raven19

Sampling my *blended lambic schwarzbier* tonight.

Figured with the heat lets try something sour, funky and thirst quenching.




Low to minimal carbonation
Musty muted aromas, sour light phenolics
Subtle chocolate flavour, oxidised thin dry finish with a sour tang.
Black in colour, but clear with some garnet highlights on edge of glass.

Needs more carbonation but the 50/50 blend is nowhere near as harsh as the 100% version.

(Will add a link to the 2011 Funky case swap thread also to this post)


----------



## Pennywise

jyo said:


> My first crack at a Belgian Wit, though only 30% unmalted grain. I threw in two cracked cardamom pods at flameout and it has worked really well. Subtle lemon. The wife is asking for one (a Wit that is) every night <_<
> 
> View attachment 51652



:icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery

Slightly delayed...
New Years Day glasses of Strawbeery for myself and the wife...

View attachment 51735


----------



## bullsneck

My first post in this thread. Its a simple Pale Ale. 

1.048, mashed at 65c
80% Ale
20% Wheat
Citra & Cascade at 15mins to 25ibu
Citra & Cascade at 5 to 5ibu
US-05

Note - I am not having this now, it was taken last Sunday afternoon.




Cheers!


----------



## winkle

Since its around 99% humidity, its time for a big ESB,



Hmmm, that Wit is mounting a good argument for inclusion.....


----------



## NickB

German Pils and Cricket. Is there a more perfect combo??? (Perhaps only a German Pils and the AFL!)

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

NickB said:


> (Perhaps only a German Pils and the AFL!)




I Like this comment


----------



## NickB

My man!!!

'Carn the Bombers!!!


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> (Perhaps only a German Pils and the AFL!)
> 
> Cheers




I didn't think those people that watched afl drank beer? I thought they like cocktails and daiquiri's.


----------



## Spork

My latest AIPA.







Better clarity than the pic. shows. 

Made with a grain bill similar to DSGA (Pale ale malt, some wheat, caramalt and munich 1), but a bit more grain (this was bottled, 6.6% abv. The stuff in the keg will be 6.3%) Bittered to (approx) 51 IBU. 
From memory I used some Zeus @ 60 mins, then cascade, simcoe and amarillo late in the boil and at flameout for aroma.
US-05 yeast.
Getting some lovely hop flavours and aromas., but I think I need to add some crystal to my AIPA's to offset some of the bitterness.
Pretty happy with this one though.


----------



## Rowy

Never had a three way in Lonny but had one in Melbourne once


----------



## Rowy

bradsbrew said:


> I didn't think those people that watched afl drank beer? I thought they like cocktails and daiquiri's.



You've got it all wrong Brad they can't drink at all.....................unable to get their heads out of their arses long enough to get the glass to their lips.


----------



## Rowy

NickB said:


> And here I was thinking all that Rugby League supporters liked was Rabs' throaty rasp (with accompanying Channel 9 Reality Show Promo), men (mainly the ones with no necks), and Hoppa-style arse thumbings....




It wasn't a thumb it was a very delicately placed forefinger. He was just checking the blokes temp.


----------



## NickB

Hmmmmmmmmm....

That shit has never happened in the AFL.

We may have frozen a man at the MCG, and shown a broken leg replay a thousand times, but never a digit up the old cloaca......


Shame, shame, (a Derryn sized) SHAME!


----------



## DKS

They used to say that they could smell his fingers to get his tackle count after the game. Hahaha.!
I was a Wests fan till then. A blight on the code.
Daz


----------



## NickB

You should ask InCider. He uses the same playbook at the QLD Swaps....




:icon_vomit: 



(Though BaaBra says :wub


----------



## Rowy

NickB said:


> You should ask InCider. He uses the same playbook at the QLD Swaps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_vomit:
> 
> 
> 
> (Though BaaBra says :wub: )




Has InCider got a brother called Dick. I knew a girl once who said she used to love a Dick InCider.


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> I knew a girl once who said she used to love a Dick InCider.


Much like Incider. Perhaps we should call him Incidim. 

edit= I have a beer in my glass just over there. Had a few but your allowed a few on a thursday evenin.


----------



## NickB

Hmmm, not to my knowledge. Though he was muttering about his 7th Cousin Dick Innim at the last swap. BaaBra only bleated somewhat brush offishly. Who knows.....


But League is still shit...


----------



## drew9242

Was never a wheat beer fan. But after tasting some quality ones out there i thought i would try my own. This is my second attempt of a Wit Bier and it tastes quite good on this hot arvo.


----------



## fergi

havent posted in this one yet either but just looked in my screwys red ale and its got a bloody big moth in my glass.
fergi


----------



## manticle

bradsbrew said:


> Much like Incider. Perhaps we should call him Incidim.
> 
> edit= I have a beer in my glass just over there. Had a few but your allowed a few on a thursday evenin.



Must have been a few. It's only wednesday down here.


----------



## bradsbrew

manticle said:


> Must have been a few. It's only wednesday down here.



You've just ruined my week man.


----------



## manticle

Why? You can revisit Thursday all over again tomorrow night.

'Just havin' a few darl. T'is Thursday after all'.

Or just take Friday off which is almost tomorrow so your weekend starts now. Get into it.


----------



## bradsbrew

manticle said:


> Why? You can revisit Thursday all over again tomorrow night.
> 
> 'Just havin' a few darl. T'is Thursday after all'.
> 
> Or just take Friday off which is almost tomorrow so your weekend starts now. Get into it.



I like your thinking. Groundhog Thursday.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

NickB said:


> But League is still shit...




 Maaaaaate!............


----------



## NickB

And I get Friday off.... Ahahaha


----------



## pk.sax

NickB said:


> And I get Friday off.... Ahahaha


[unt5


----------



## yardy

i see no reason to not pint a dunkelweizen at 9am


----------



## Fish13

marroning friday and new car pick up hopefully saturday.


Now who in is vic park and has some old brew gear they want to get rid of???

hmmm enjoying my twocan. lots of bannana coming through and some vegemite :S


----------



## Fish13

having my first glass of my first ag beer. lots of fruity aroma and a passionfruit taste and im enjoying it. its more of a golden amber then an amber ale. not much of a malt backbone to it but its refreshing. its my first mid strength too.

I do hope jyo and his boyfriend enjoy it


----------



## drew9242

Congrats Fish. It's great feeling having your first glass of AG. Makes you want to brew more. Come to think of it i probably should do a brew today.


----------



## Batz

Batz mega swill clone....shock horror  




Looks like storms tonight and a big day finishing slashing and brush cutting before the rain. This beer is hitting the spot atm, as yet not one _I don't like home brew_ drinkers haven't loved this.
I'll be over it by tonight 

Batz


----------



## [email protected]

Batz said:


> Batz mega swill clone....shock horror
> 
> View attachment 51849
> 
> 
> Looks like storms tonight and a big day finishing slashing and brush cutting before the rain. This beer is hitting the spot atm, as yet not one _I don't like home brew_ drinkers haven't loved this.
> I'll be over it by tonight
> 
> Batz



Looks like a pub beer, care to share?? might come in handy in a couple of months.


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: That view is magnificent


----------



## Fish13

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: That view is magnificent



damn straight du99 i agree


----------



## Batz

Beer4U said:


> Looks like a pub beer, care to share?? might come in handy in a couple of months.




It is a pub beer and yes the recipe is yours if you want.


----------



## manticle

> yes the recipe is yours if you want.



I do. Decent mega beer, brewed properly with the time we HBers can afford to give it hits the spot.


----------



## Batz

fish13 said:


> damn straight du99 i agree




Life doesn't get much better than living here.


----------



## Rowy

About my third AG I buggerised around with cluster and got as close to XXXX heavy as you would want by mistake. Two mates that drink it in a blind tastign actually picked the brew instead of the original. Got the recipe if anyone wants it.


----------



## [email protected]

Batz said:


> It is a pub beer and yes the recipe is yours if you want.



Thank you that would be great, gotta try keep the punters happy.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

yardy said:


> View attachment 51765
> 
> 
> i see no reason to not pint a dunkelweizen at 9am



Bounce Bounce Bounce Bounce Bounce NICE Bounce Bounce Bounce Bounce looking Bounce Bounce Bounce Bounce beer Bounce Bounce Bounce..........


----------



## therook

Not the best pics but a Lovely Pilsner using S189 and then dumped a Vienna on the yeast cake.......10 weeks old and tasting sensational







Rook


----------



## therook

Heres the Vienna




Rook


----------



## brettprevans

therook said:


> Not the best pics but a Lovely Pilsner using S189 and then dumped a Vienna on the yeast cake.......10 weeks old and tasting sensational
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51970
> 
> 
> 
> Rook


OMG rooky your alive and still drinking?! :lol: nice pic of the deck (the beer doesnt look half bad either)


----------



## therook

citymorgue2 said:


> OMG rooky your alive and still drinking?! :lol: nice pic of the deck (the beer doesnt look half bad either)



Yer Bretto, i'm still around. We need to catch up for a serious session

Would mind catching up for a brew day either with the boys

Rook


----------



## yardy

crappy phone pic but a nice pale ale brewed by Murdoch, excellent beer Scott, you better send more, mate, i spilt the last one :chug: 

Yard


----------



## manticle

therook said:


> pilsner



Next time you need to do a pilsner, I've got two 25kg sacks of pilsner malt with your name on them.

I'm drinking my Belgian saison which has confused the hell out of me. Lovely beer but every so often I pick up a medicinal taint - strong in some bottles, faint in others and completely absent from some others. Can't work out if it's the yeast, a minor infection or something else. Not present in any other beer and no chlorine within cooee.

Picture is as good as your imagination.


----------



## pk.sax

manticle said:


> Picture is as good as your imagination.



Pink tutu


----------



## manticle

Waxed or shaved?


----------



## pk.sax

manticle said:


> Waxed or shaved?


scorched


----------



## mckenry

Leffe Blonde Clone.
Been aged a while now. (10 months I guess)
Beautiful. pic a bit darker than reality.


----------



## Bongchitis

mckenry said:


> Leffe Blonde Clone.
> Been aged a while now. (10 months I guess)
> Beautiful. pic a bit darker than reality.
> 
> View attachment 52005



...was gunna say it looks like the Radiusse! Either way, YUM!


----------



## Batz

mckenry said:


> Leffe Blonde Clone.
> Been aged a while now. (10 months I guess)
> Beautiful. pic a bit darker than reality.
> 
> View attachment 52005




'Bit dark for a Blonde'


----------



## Screwtop

therook said:


> Not the best pics but a Lovely Pilsner using S189 and then dumped a Vienna on the yeast cake.......10 weeks old and tasting sensational
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51970
> 
> 
> 
> Rook




Hornfood Rookie!! 

Screwy


----------



## mckenry

mckenry said:


> Leffe Blonde Clone.
> Been aged a while now. (10 months I guess)
> Beautiful. pic a bit darker than reality.






Batz said:


> 'Bit dark for a Blonde'



Agreed. Pic is a bit darker than reality. It is much darker than when first brewed, thats for sure. Can 10 months lagering do this?
Colour should be 10.8EBC (est in beersmith)


----------



## fraser_john

therook said:


> Heres the Vienna
> 
> View attachment 51971
> 
> 
> Rook



Looks great, carbonation of both of them lovely!


----------



## therook

Screwtop said:


> Hornfood Rookie!!
> 
> Screwy



Forgotten what to use a horn for Screwy  


Carbed up nicely Fraser, its been sitting for a while


----------



## Murdoch

Glad you liked it mate




yardy said:


> View attachment 51995
> 
> 
> crappy phone pic but a nice pale ale brewed by Murdoch, excellent beer Scott, you better send more, mate, i spilt the last one :chug:
> 
> Yard


----------



## yardy

Murdoch said:


> Glad you liked it mate



Awesome galaxy at the finish, got punched in the mouth with a grapefruit, belgian lace all the way, nice beer B) 

was it bottle conditioned ?

If the Schwarz is up to standard I'll send a couple, if it's shit I'll blame Auspost :lol: 

cheers

Yard


----------



## Malted

Based on Weyermann Red Brick (wheat beer) with homegrown hersbrucker hops for all additions. Wheat, Vienna, Caramunich 1, Caraaroma. Dry hopped with Nels Sav & Moteuka and 1 kg of stewed rhubarb, beetroot juice for a little extra colour.




Maybe not as tart or rhubarby as I thought but probably not a bad thing as it is subtle rather than dominant. It has a few things going on but is still undeniably a wheat beer. No banana or clove evident.


----------



## Batz

A very nice Pilsner after a big day on the chainsaw, low clouds over the high country, life doesn't get much better than this.




Batz


----------



## NickB

Geez Jeff, your grass is looking a little yellow! Thought the rain may have greened it all up


----------



## Shed101

Batz said:


> a big day on the chainsaw



Is that some euphemism for a hangover? :lol:


----------



## Batz

Shed101 said:


> Is that some euphemism for a hangover? :lol:




Your fault entirely as well, but I'll let you off and see you next month :beer:


----------



## jyo

I've lost count on the number of times I have called my missus over to look at that view. Sensational looking Pils, too!


----------



## Shed101

Ok, it's 1934/1935 in my house at the moment. And I live in Kent.


I'm drinking Fuller's OBE (1935) - ~7% hyper-hopped sweet caramel goodness (no photo it's a bit cloudy still <_< . 

And I've just finished a keg of Kidd Pale Ale (1934) (posted a pic of this before but here's another next to my EKG)

... so I refilled the keg with a beer I never thought i'd brew. Kidd XXX (1934). It's Mild Jim, but not as we know it. 6% and friggin' tasty. I used black patent instead of caramel to get the colour, which has given it a bit more roastiness than the recipe asks for, but hey it's noiiiiiice.


Now, if I get botulism from this lot it'll have been worth it 

And the link to the recipes: http://www.unholymess.com/blog/lets-brew


----------



## raven19

After a beer free week, enjoyed TDA's RIPA tonight. Solid bitterness melds well with the smooth rye and malt backbone.






Then cracked my next weizen - this one has much more pronounced banana.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Shed101 said:


> Ok, it's 1934/1935 in my house at the moment. And I live in Kent.
> 
> 
> I'm drinking Fuller's OBE (1935) - ~7% hyper-hopped sweet caramel goodness (no photo it's a bit cloudy still <_< .
> 
> And I've just finished a keg of Kidd Pale Ale (1934) (posted a pic of this before but here's another next to my EKG)
> 
> ... so I refilled the keg with a beer I never thought i'd brew. Kidd XXX (1934). It's Mild Jim, but not as we know it. 6% and friggin' tasty. I used black patent instead of caramel to get the colour, which has given it a bit more roastiness than the recipe asks for, but hey it's noiiiiiice.
> 
> 
> Now, if I get botulism from this lot it'll have been worth it
> 
> And the link to the recipes: http://www.unholymess.com/blog/lets-brew



Where the Fark is my sample ???


----------



## Shed101

AndrewQLD said:


> Where the Fark is my sample ???



The good news: I took your sample to the lab

The bad news: the woman at the desk said she'd never seen anything like it.


... oh you meant the beers! No trips to Bundy planned currently, but if there's anything left when i'm there you could be lucky.


----------



## manticle

Shed101 said:


> Ok, it's 1934/1935 in my house at the moment. And I live in Kent.
> 
> 
> I'm drinking Fuller's OBE (1935) - ~7% hyper-hopped sweet caramel goodness (no photo it's a bit cloudy still <_< .
> 
> And I've just finished a keg of Kidd Pale Ale (1934) (posted a pic of this before but here's another next to my EKG)
> 
> ... so I refilled the keg with a beer I never thought i'd brew. Kidd XXX (1934). It's Mild Jim, but not as we know it. 6% and friggin' tasty. I used black patent instead of caramel to get the colour, which has given it a bit more roastiness than the recipe asks for, but hey it's noiiiiiice.
> 
> 
> Now, if I get botulism from this lot it'll have been worth it
> 
> And the link to the recipes: http://www.unholymess.com/blog/lets-brew



Nice consolidation of the BP blog recipes there.

Cheers for the link.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Just finishing of my keg of rye robust porter. Been in the keg a while now and tasting more chocolate with a thick mouthfeel and just a hint of citra in the back ground. Bloody good stuff. Definitely my house beer now


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Euro Lager tasting really good on a hot day. Thanks for the glass TP


----------



## Spork

I just finished a keg of my best ever HB. An AIPA, (6.6%) with a grain bill based on DSGA but beefed up, and with CZT for bittering, and late + dry additions of amarillo, cascade and simcoe. It was so clear / bright, I doubt putting it through a 1 micron filter would have changed it. Had it all. Aroma, flavour, nice bitterness, crystal clear, great head...

Now I'm drinking and "ESB". Similar grain bill - but toned down a bit (5,5% abv) and hopped just with EKG @ 60 for about 40 IBU's. Fermented with SA-04, instead of US-05 - what a difference the yeast makes! Was fermented @ 20c, instead of 18 too. Clarity is OK, but not as bright as it's yankee cousin. The taste though... took me a few glasses to get used to it, but now I'm really enjoying it. Some esthers coming through. Quite a bit of banana. 

Intersetingly, although both were served and carbed @ same / similar prressure and temp, while the AIPA had a great foamy head that lasted for the glass, ther pom has very little head, and what is there doesn't stick around for long. Both had a similar grain bill (fair whack of wheat malt in both for head retention).

I'd take pics, but one is gone, and the other seems not to last long in the glass...


----------



## raven19

Enjoying a sour ale tonight.

Stuster's 09 Lambic pic and comments here


----------



## jbowers

Spork said:


> I just finished a keg of my best ever HB. An AIPA, (6.6%) with a grain bill based on DSGA but beefed up, and with CZT for bittering, and late + dry additions of amarillo, cascade and simcoe. It was so clear / bright, I doubt putting it through a 1 micron filter would have changed it. Had it all. Aroma, flavour, nice bitterness, crystal clear, great head...
> 
> Now I'm drinking and "ESB". Similar grain bill - but toned down a bit (5,5% abv) and hopped just with EKG @ 60 for about 40 IBU's. Fermented with SA-04, instead of US-05 - what a difference the yeast makes! Was fermented @ 20c, instead of 18 too. Clarity is OK, but not as bright as it's yankee cousin. The taste though... took me a few glasses to get used to it, but now I'm really enjoying it. Some esthers coming through. Quite a bit of banana.
> 
> Intersetingly, although both were served and carbed @ same / similar prressure and temp, while the AIPA had a great foamy head that lasted for the glass, ther pom has very little head, and what is there doesn't stick around for long. Both had a similar grain bill (fair whack of wheat malt in both for head retention).
> 
> I'd take pics, but one is gone, and the other seems not to last long in the glass...



Hops help with head retention!


----------



## jyo

jbowers said:


> Hops help with head retention!






Yes they do! I found a longneck of this last week. 10 min Pale Ale with 350 gms styrians. It had good carbonation, but the head stayed like this the whole glass. It was lumpy.


----------



## JestersDarts

jyo said:


> View attachment 52293
> 
> 
> Yes they do! I found a longneck of this last week. 10 min Pale Ale with 350 gms styrians. It had good carbonation, but the head stayed like this the whole glass. It was lumpy.



must have awesome aroma - looks like you got your nose right in there!


----------



## jyo

JestersDarts said:


> must have awesome aroma - looks like you got your nose right in there!



Yeah, massive spiciness on the nose, really complex hop aroma for a single hop beer. Pillowy, resinous head.


----------



## yardy

JestersDarts said:


> must have awesome aroma - looks like you got your nose right in there!




looks like he teabagged it


----------



## jyo

yardy said:


> looks like he teabagged it



Umm, err, no way...the glass wouldn't have been big enough.... :unsure: 

:lol:


----------



## Spork

jbowers said:


> Hops help with head retention!



I didn't know that. Thanks.
Lucky I like hoppy beers eh?


----------



## Tony

To build on the "hops give good head" line

Bulls EyePA

I have spent years working on a great IPA and god DAMN.... im close to perfection.

Im very happy with this beer.

1.052, 47 IBU, Target, Styrian Goldings and Bramling Cross.

And then................................

I went and picked about 40 fresh goldings flowers from the plant in the back yard, dried them over 4 or 5 hrs in the dehydrator, dropped the ... still warm, in the keg and racked the bitch strait on them, sealed up and gassed.

Oh man its nice. light malt, bitter with a wonderfil earthy, minty, floral english hop resonous coating of the mouth.

very hoppy with it!

Edit: oh... i dont filter my hoppy beers any more. Racked with some gelitine and this is the first glass. Nothing wrong with some hop haze!

Im sick of all my hops getting rinsed out of the filter!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

**** yeah Tony that look awesome dude!! Ill be doing a Pliney the elder clone on thursday hope she goes ok any tips very welcome?

Probably been posted 1 million times before but here she is again Ross's Summer ale, yeah baby!





Took the pic on the fly while making the MAC 2 mill hopper sorry!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Gav80 said:


> Ill be doing a Pliney the elder clone on thursday hope she goes ok any tips very welcome?


i found this on the net somewhere. tips from Vinnie himself. View attachment doubleIPA.pdf


----------



## bum

I've brewed that recipe and it is a cracker. Mine was definitely Pliny-ish but not exactly a clone (I'm sure that is all my fault, of course).


----------



## Ross

Gav80 said:


> **** yeah Tony that look awesome dude!! Ill be doing a Pliney the elder clone on thursday hope she goes ok any tips very welcome?
> 
> Probably been posted 1 million times before but here she is again Ross's Summer ale, yeah baby!
> 
> View attachment 52363
> 
> 
> 
> Took the pic on the fly while making the MAC 2 mill hopper sorry!




Gav80, we have a Pliney clone fermenting as we speak, which will be going on tap in one of the Brisbane bars... make sure you bring us one in to compare.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Batz Mongrel

I brew a little over a keg these days to allow for filtering etc, the extra which is around 1.5lts goes into a 9lt keg that I name my Mongrel.
Mostly these turn out to be surprising good beers considering ales, lagers, pilsners and whatever go into them. This one is drinking very nicely today while turning out 50lt of Aussie Lager and 50lt of Dark Bohemian Pilsner.

Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> Batz Mongrel


----------



## Batz

yardy said:


> View attachment 52371


----------



## Fish13

had a session at a mates. drinking his pale clone. i must say keg vs bottle. keg wins.

was a lcpa clone but reeked of honey/butterscotch. still tasty though


----------



## chefeffect

My first Saison is bottle conditioning and it tastes like shit, maybe another 6 months? Anyway's this one on the other hand... fermented with farmhouse 3726 is freaking awesome!! tastes peppery as, only in the keg a few days ago so needs a another week or so but I could slam a dozen of these suckers!!! What an awesome yeast, fermented at 28deg and tastes smooth!!!


----------



## bruce86

This is my leffe brune clone after a week in bottle (too early but was my first bulk prime and wanted to check it worked) tasted effing awsome tho  plus my first in the glass post


----------



## porky4776

nothing fancy, just a nice cool aussie ale after a heavy stinking day :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chefeffect

Hoegaarden clone..!


----------



## manticle

Batz said:


> View attachment 52369



I think there's something very wrong with your house and land and you need to sell it, very cheaply. I'll help you out in the interests of brewerhood.


----------



## troopa

Here's my Hoegaarden clone... kegged it Friday night


----------



## raven19

*8 Wired India Red Ale* (ira) clone.

Almost a tad thin upfront but it is tasting very nice by the end of the first glass. Need a bit more carbonation. Massive bitterness and some loverly ruby red colours.


----------



## jyo

Man, these are going down bloody well today

Andrews CPA with awesome POR flowers-




Belgian Saison. About 1/4 of the keg left and it just gets better and better!


----------



## Adam Howard

First pint of Tony's LCBA. Damn this is good. Spot on colour and flavour, possibly needs a touch more late hop for aroma in this glass but no biggy. Best beer I've made.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

This is my Westmalle Tripel clone on the left. On the right is the real thing (just got my delivery from the belgian shop). Mine is a little darker in colour but I was so surprised when I compared the two the only difference I could pick is mine was a flyshit sweeter and a little less thick of a mouthfeel but other than that preety damn close.
The recipe is from the homebrewchef.com. Would I make it again? Not the biggest fan to tell the truth and I actually like my version better than the real thing. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## jbowers

Gav80 said:


> This is my Westmalle Tripel clone on the left. On the right is the real thing (just got my delivery from the belgian shop). Mine is a little darker in colour but I was so surprised when I compared the two the only difference I could pick is mine was a flyshit sweeter and a little less thick of a mouthfeel but other than that preety damn close.
> The recipe is from the homebrewchef.com. Would I make it again? Not the biggest fan to tell the truth and I actually like my version better than the real thing.
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 52562



Wow! How tastes differ. Westmalle would have to be one of my favourite beers, ever.


----------



## NickB

Looks great Gav!

Would love a taste if you're ever down in Brissy. Will swap you for unlimited samples at my bar 

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead

NickB said:


> Looks great Gav!
> 
> Would love a taste if you're ever down in Brissy. Will swap you for unlimited samples at my bar
> 
> Cheers



Hey Nick,

When this rain stops i'll be getting my counter pressure bottle filler rig made so I might be able to send a bottle down. If you like it would you be keen to do a keg swap? I have 1 more full keg.


----------



## NickB

Keg swap sounds interesting!

If not, try to make it along to one of the QLD gatherings and we can bring a keg of each!

Or, a few bottles of various brews as a swap would be good too!

Up to you mate!

Mind you, I'm sure Pete would like to be involved....

Now, Back ON Topic...


----------



## Paulielow

My first stout.....


----------



## Paulielow

And my easy pale ale.


----------



## Brewer_010

On a warm Canberra afternoon, my galaxy APA is going down very well

I brewed it in late November with WY2112 California Lager yeast, 100% BB Ale malt, lagered for two months and this has cleared up beautifully and is perfectly balanced - just a little on the grapefruity side. 

Cheers


----------



## Malted

Tricked up DSGA (actually more of an IPA now than a GA) - Rye instead of wheat, a couple of kilos more Trad Ale for an OG of 1.064 and lots more hops, especially fresh wet hops:


10 minute additions

Liquid awesomeness! 
It will probably be even better once it is carbed up properly. I gave it a quick force carb and probably sampled too soon, I was keen.


----------



## Shed101

bruce86 said:


> This is my leffe brune clone after a week in bottle (too early but was my first bulk prime and wanted to check it worked) tasted effing awsome tho  plus my first in the glass post



Wow man that must have some serious body to stay in the glass like that  

Looks tasty.


----------



## Shed101

A bit of a 1935 Fuller's OBE.

Not quite sure how to describe this as it doesn't really fit styles. 

~6.5% complex caramel and ~75 IBU from a bucket load of EKG.

I used BO Pils, Golden Promise, Optic, flaked maize, a touch of roast barley for colour, plus golden syrup and molasses mixture to replicate brewing sugar.

_edit: said it was ESB which it most certainly is not_


----------



## Gar

WOW! that looks good, I can just about taste that picture..

Any chance of a recipe?



Malted said:


> Tricked up DSGA (actually more of an IPA now than a GA) - Rye instead of wheat, a couple of kilos more Trad Ale for an OG of 1.064 and lots more hops, especially fresh wet hops:
> 
> View attachment 52655
> 10 minute additions
> View attachment 52656
> Liquid awesomeness!
> It will probably be even better once it is carbed up properly. I gave it a quick force carb and probably sampled too soon, I was keen.


----------



## NickB

Citra APA on a warm arvo....

Love the hop, but never brewed with it exclusively! Have now! Not bad, slightly light on aroma wise, bitterness spot on for me. Second half of this batch has been dry-hopped with 30g Warrior. Shall taste the differences extensively at some point :icon_drunk:


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Citra APA on a warm arvo....
> 
> Love the hop, but never brewed with it exclusively! Have now! Not bad, slightly light on aroma wise, bitterness spot on for me. Second half of this batch has been dry-hopped with 30g Warrior. Shall taste the differences extensively at some point :icon_drunk:
> 
> View attachment 52713




That looks umgomnik Nick :icon_chickcheers: 

batz


----------



## NickB

It IS umgomnik Batz!!


----------



## big78sam

Malted said:


> Tricked up DSGA (actually more of an IPA now than a GA) - Rye instead of wheat, a couple of kilos more Trad Ale for an OG of 1.064 and lots more hops, especially fresh wet hops:
> 
> View attachment 52655
> 10 minute additions
> View attachment 52656
> Liquid awesomeness!
> It will probably be even better once it is carbed up properly. I gave it a quick force carb and probably sampled too soon, I was keen.


did you manage to get your hands on fresh wet Amarillo or did you sub the hop?


----------



## winkle

Frigging hot today and for some reason there is footy on.
Time for a hefe.


Oh yeah.

Edit: Taglish


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> Frigging hot today and for some reason there is footy on.
> Time for a hefe.
> View attachment 52758
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> Edit: Taglish



Perfect excuse - see you soon!


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> and for some reason there is footy on.



You just ruined the wifes night.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> You just ruined the wifes night.


  
My work here is done.
Upwards and AWAY!!!!


----------



## kdaust

American amber


----------



## Malted

Malted said:


> Tricked up DSGA (actually more of an IPA now than a GA) - Rye instead of wheat, a couple of kilos more Trad Ale for an OG of 1.064 and lots more hops, especially fresh wet hops:
> View attachment 52656
> Liquid awesomeness!





big78sam said:


> did you manage to get your hands on fresh wet Amarillo or did you sub the hop?


Ha ha ha, I wish! (along with MANY others). It is a proprietary hop. Rhizomes are not available to the home brewer. I made extra additions, see below.



Gar said:


> WOW! that looks good, I can just about taste that picture..
> Any chance of a recipe?



As I said, it was a DSGA with extras and subs.
DrSmurto's Golden Ale would normally be: 50% Pils, 20% Munich 1, 20% Wheat & 10% Caramunich 1 

It started with subing Traditional Ale for the Pils, Rye for the Wheat and Heritage Crystal for the caramunich but _at the same proportions and for the same purposes_. Then I threw a couple of extra kilos of base malt (Trad Ale) at it because there was space for it and it was then not to those proportions anymore. We were drinking before mashing in...  


Recipe: Wet hopped Burton Rye IPA
Brewer: Malted
Asst Brewer: Nevalicious, Ben_sa
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 53.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 50.00 l
Actual OG: 1.064 SG
Actual FG: 1.014
ABV: 6.6%
Estimated Color: 17.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.05 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) Grain 1 61.9 % 
2.20 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 16.9 % 
2.20 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 3 16.9 % 
0.55 kg Crystal - Heritage (Medium) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.2 % 

40.29 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 22.6 IBUs A clean bittering hop apparently

100.00 g Cascade (*home grown*) [5.50 %] - Boil 20. Hop 6 13.3 IBUs _From memory about 400g wet weight 
_100.00 g Victoria (*home grown*) [10.00 %] - Boil 20 Hop 7 22.0 IBUs _From memory about 400g wet weight_ 
10.00 g Chinook (*homegrown*) [9.00 %] - Boil 20 Hop 8 2.2 IBUs _From memory about 50g wet weight - sort of like B Saaz
_
20.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1 handfull Mix of Cascade/Vic/Chinook in a _hop rocket_, hot wort ran through it prior to _plate chiller_. 

2.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 - 

30.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Day Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 

1.0 pkg Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) [23.66 m Yeast 12 - _For half the batch_ (_Nevalicious_ fermented this)
1.0 pkg SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56 Yeast 13 - _For half the batch_ (_Malted_ fermented this) 

Brewed at 18oC. 1 week primary then another week with dry hops (no secondary vessell). Then cool conditioned at 3oC for 4 days and kegged.


----------



## bradsbrew

Beautiful qld day. Day off lawn is mowed. Time for a quick 5oz of ESB.


----------



## chunckious

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## bradsbrew

Chunkious said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


Yeah your right. Here is a better shot. Of the second one!


----------



## Batz

> Whats In The Glass



Who cares on a day like today, flooded in one day paradise the next.




Oh it's a Pilsner of sorts.

batz


----------



## NickB

Looks like a wheat beer from this distance....








h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD

NickB said:


> Looks like a wheat beer from this distance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:



:lol: so that's why it's so far away.


----------



## NickB

Yep, next shot will be the 10 foot pole nudging the wheaty bugger off the edge......


----------



## Gar

Thanks for the recipe Malted,

That piccy pushed me over the edge to try some Rye in the next brew :beer:

Got this lot on order:

OG: 1072
IBU: 60
28L Batch

75% Pilsner
15% Rye
5% Carapils
5% Caramalt

200g Falconers Flight - Cube hopped
50g Dry hopped

1056 Yeast


----------



## NickB

250g Falcolners Flight! Love it!

BUT - I don't particularly think a 'blended' product will give a reputable result due to differences in the hops blended, the blending technique, and the availability of the blended hops...

I prefer to 'blend' my own, usually to the gram....



Just an opinion though


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Yep, next shot will be the 10 foot pole nudging the wheaty bugger off the edge......








If I ever want to answer you dickheads I'm sure I will?


----------



## NickB

But....ummm...but....why?







C'mon old man, you can come up with a MUCH better comeback than that. If not, I'm taking photos of every beer I drink next weekend on your 'spot' and posting them in this thread throughout the year.... 












h34r:


----------



## mikesnothere

Best Bitter, 

29.5 IBU
13.3 EBC
0.736M EtOH (4.3% abv)(because I'm a nerd)

mixed with a little partially fermented Munich Helles, because I can't stand to waste a drop, and it's still WAY too sweet to drink straight out of the test tube.

An interesting mix, no doubt, but not bad. I won't do it again, but not bad.


----------



## NickB

I can only quote you Kw/H or Voltage Drop/100m. WTF is this?


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> View attachment 52781
> 
> 
> If I ever want to answer you dickheads I'm sure I will?



Hahaha. you'll be right precious. h34r:


----------



## NickB

Geez you're a possum Brad. Almost like you hate apprentices or something....



Prick!!











h34r:












moderate away hitler


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> moderate away hitler



Sorry I'm too busy reading your pm's


----------



## Camo1234

Here is my second AG using BIAB in an Urn.

This is Tony's Monteiths Original Clone Recipe.... It is unreal.... I still have a few things to tweak but if this is what I can expect moving forward then my obsession with home brew will keep on going!








PS... that was the head after 5 mins of trying to get the right shot.... I need a tripod!


----------



## winkle

WhTS IN DA BGLAS


----------



## Florian

winkle said:


> WhTS IN DA BGLAS


-

Sorry mate, couldn't make it today, but sounds like a good day...


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> -
> 
> Sorry mate, couldn't make it today, but sounds like a good day...




They nomally are.


----------



## jyo

Batz said:


> Who cares on a day like today, flooded in one day paradise the next.
> 
> View attachment 52776
> 
> 
> Oh it's a Pilsner of sorts.
> 
> batz



The glass isn't in the centre of the post, Batz. That's doing all sorts of things to my OCD right now.


----------



## winkle

It all wents so wrong


beered up


when good surveyors go bad.........

If you were in the wine bar that GG went to - sorry

Edit: Just went down to the bar - unlockrd, all lights on, glasses of Belgian Wheat stout half drunk and Fat Boy Slim on loop  
Thank f*ck Stillscottish didn't stay


----------



## jlm

winkle said:


> It all wents so wrong
> View attachment 52811
> 
> beered up
> View attachment 52810
> 
> when good surveyors go bad.........
> 
> If you were in the wine bar that GG went to - sorry


Ahhhh Billy B's, destroyer of memories and splitter of skulls come morning.


----------



## tanukibrewer

Satisfaction.
Just made up an imersion chiller for this afternoons brew while drinking my Kolsch.
Happy brewing


----------



## Liam_snorkel

First attempt at a POR megaswill type of beer, also first go using coopers recultured yeast. Just like a bought one.


----------



## kelbygreen

nice liam gotto try to reculture some coopers yeast, my last CPA clone just wasnt right but the real yeast has gotto get it closer lol


----------



## winkle

GG's GB on ice



a bit like watching up-skirts pics - you know you shouldn't butt


----------



## Liam_snorkel

kelbygreen said:


> nice liam gotto try to reculture some coopers yeast, my last CPA clone just wasnt right but the real yeast has gotto get it closer lol


I didn't use any wheat so it turned out more just a generic ale than a CPA clone. Fermented at 19deg and didn't get much of that coopers flavour either, beginning to think I shouldn't have filtered it, but I was thirsty dammit.

I think next time I'll cook it at 20-21 & add a little wheat in the mix.


----------



## kelbygreen

I heard that if you ferment it above 19 deg you get major banana flavours??? Maybe it could of been the filtering as they bottle carb and the yeast is part of the flavour so could be why. Still gotto be closer then using us05 lol


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yeah so it turns out my palate is ratshit today. 
I gave a glass to SWMBO and she said "ooh yum. It's a bit fruity. Almost a bit of banana"
lol


----------



## kelbygreen

to many hops have killed your taste buds. I taste a IPA now and go where did they put the hops??? lol I been steering away from IPA's as I want to get my taste back. I love IPA's but you try a plan beer and go its missing 500g of hops!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

kelbygreen said:


> to many hops have killed your taste buds. I taste a IPA now and go where did they put the hops??? lol I been steering away from IPA's as I want to get my taste back. I love IPA's but you try a plan beer and go its missing 500g of hops!


+1

3 months off from brewing has allowed me to reset my palate. Drinking CPA, euroswill and the like has been enlightening. Tried an APA and though "this has some flavour", instead of my usual "I could do better".

Still have a shedload of hops in my freezer and I'm not afraid to use them, though.

Goomba


----------



## warra48

This one. A bit of a bastard brew, not sure if it's an Alt or a Munich Dunkel, but who cares? 
It's oh so malty, as malty as I've ever made, with just enough bitterness from the hops and the carafa to keep it in check.

94% Munich
5% Carabohemian
1% Carafa Special II
Smaragd hops to 49 IBU at 60, 15 and 5 min.
4 packs S23


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

warra48 said:


> This one. A bit of a bastard brew, not sure if it's an Alt or a Munich Dunkel, but who cares?
> It's oh so malty, as malty as I've ever made, with just enough bitterness from the hops and the carafa to keep it in check.
> 
> 94% Munich
> 5% Carabohemian
> 1% Carafa Special II
> Smaragd hops to 49 IBU at 60, 15 and 5 min.
> 4 packs S23



Warra - how did you find Smaragd, and what flavour do you reckon it produces?

I can't (well couldn't, it's been a year) put my finger on it. Works well with Nelson and Willamette, that I know. And a soft bitterer.

It was in the beer that converted Clutch to All Grain, but I honestly still can't figure out what it is. It's not noble, not american, not british.

Goomba


----------



## Adam Howard

Jamil's Evil Twin recipe. Brewed in Brissy with cousin Geoff. Very nice. Not bad for an iPhone photo


----------



## warra48

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Warra - how did you find Smaragd, and what flavour do you reckon it produces?
> 
> I can't (well couldn't, it's been a year) put my finger on it. Works well with Nelson and Willamette, that I know. And a soft bitterer.
> 
> It was in the beer that converted Clutch to All Grain, but I honestly still can't figure out what it is. It's not noble, not american, not british.
> 
> Goomba



Bought the Smaragd from MHB. First and only time I've used it.
My first impression was that it is a rather gentle soft hop, certainly not overpowering any malt in the brew, and a very soft bitterer.
This brew is probably not the best to get a true idea of what it is like because of the heavy malt factor, but it has no harshness or sharpness angles to it.
I think it would be nice in a German style lager, and it can obviously be used to quite a high IBU without becoming harsh.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

warra48 said:


> Bought the Smaragd from MHB. First and only time I've used it.
> My first impression was that it is a rather gentle soft hop, certainly not overpowering any malt in the brew, and a very soft bitterer.
> This brew is probably not the best to get a true idea of what it is like because of the heavy malt factor, but it has no harshness or sharpness angles to it.
> I think it would be nice in a German style lager, and it can obviously be used to quite a high IBU without becoming harsh.



I think you're right - but I'm too afraid to use it on its own in a lager - certainly it doesn't seem to have that real noble taste to it. Bitterness is so soft, that I can figure out - but I haven't the guts to use it for anything other than bittering.

But your recipe gave me the idea of doing Tony's Monteith OA clone, with Bairds Munich Malt to do a cross between an alt and a standard English PA. I have people asking me for a "malty" beer (at least they have an idea of some sort) for autumn/winter (when it arrives in 2 months' time).

Goomba


----------



## [email protected]

Because i CAN! :icon_drool2: 

This pale was lacking in late hoppiness, i broke some of the cones in half length ways to open up the lupulin and i mixed it around a bit after the photo, my burps are intense and its kinda hard on my mouth too :beerbang: 
Definitely get a hop BUzzz


----------



## Tony

hehe i have had some fun picking the off goldings flower or 2 nd pouring a pint of IPA onto them. a bit of a soak and a squeeze and its all there


----------



## winkle

Got tomorrow off so best have a couple..
First off the rank is the new Grisette batch


seriously bright, lasting head, nice citrus, well done me  
Next is the keg of Galaxian Pale Ale...


Bloody nice.

I'm really hoping that I don't get called in tomorrow <_<


----------



## kiwisteveo

winkle said:


> Got tomorrow off so best have a couple..
> First off the rank is the new Grisette batch
> View attachment 52890
> 
> seriously bright, lasting head, nice citrus, well done me
> Next is the keg of Galaxian Pale Ale...
> View attachment 52891
> 
> Bloody nice.
> 
> I'm really hoping that I don't get called in tomorrow <_<


Hope this works been a while,just poured this extract version of a smoked beer(urbock schlen,can't remember how to spell it but taste,s pretty good,been 10th weeks in the keg and giddy up smoky Bacon goodness.


----------



## winkle

Super Saison and blue cheese, is anything better?



Building sourness, doesn't take any prisoners this bitch


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

i'm enjoying a Friday arvo golden strong while mashing a barley wine.


----------



## jyo

ESB with 100% Golden Promise and 360 gms caramelised date syrup, 1469, Williamette and EKG. So very happy with this beer. This keg is not going to last long at all......


----------



## Fish13

very nice jyo!

I must pop in for a pint when my partner visits her sister around the corner....


----------



## Gar

Having a night off the turps tonight but this thread isn't helping

^^ They look and sound delicious :icon_drool2:


----------



## adz1179

latest hefeweizen. stoked with this one, great hints of banana, nice fluffy dense head.


----------



## RobB

jyo said:


> ESB with 100% Golden Promise and 360 gms caramelised date syrup, 1469, Williamette and EKG. So very happy with this beer. This keg is not going to last long at all......



Tell us more about the date syrup. Does it have a noticeable impact on the flavour?


----------



## jyo

fish13 said:


> very nice jyo!
> 
> I must pop in for a pint when my partner visits her sister around the corner....



You're more than welcome to, mate!




Malty Cultural said:


> Tell us more about the date syrup. Does it have a noticeable impact on the flavour?



Definitely. I liken it to a similar effect of caramelising wort, but with some subtle date esters. It's not overpowering at all. I still have a heap of GP left so next time I'm going to try 500gms. 

Cheers.


----------



## chunckious

Cascade Chinooking out of the Galaxy

A tip of the hat to Lord Goomba using what I had on hand. The rye in this beer is :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## chunckious

Celebrating a win over Geelong with a fresh 12th Rising. My hoppiest beer yet.


----------



## razz

Chunkious said:


> Celebrating a win over Geelong with a fresh 12th Rising. My hoppiest beer yet.


Go Tigers!


----------



## bconnery

Sour Choc Orange Belgian Ale
Sour Orange juice, dark chocolate. 
2 years old now and still plenty of sourness. (bottle conditioned beer got a little shaken up, hence the slight muddiness...)
View attachment 52961


----------



## chunckious

Note to self. Don't let beer freeze.........it kills it. :unsure:


----------



## donburke

saison with a truckload of wai-iti hops fermented with wlp566


----------



## Tony

Hibiscus Ale or "The Salmon Hunter" as i like to call it.

Pils, ale and wheat malts, Citra hops and hibiscus at flame out, fermented with 3726 FHA..... its tart, fruity, dry and rather interesting.

And the pics dont do the colour justice...... its a deep pinky red with a pink head!

not a session beer but quite enjoyable in the heat i must say,


----------



## kelbygreen

hmm looks interesting tony. if I am up that way before you drink it all I would like to try it. I wouldnt mind putting something like that down would prob bottle as I only have 2 kegs and its a beer that wont be drunk all at once by the sounds.


----------



## jyo

Nice work, Tony. Looks awesome! It will be interesting to see how it ages.


----------



## Tony

Kelb... it wont go fast.....i want to see how it changes over time, and as i said..... its not a session beer. Your welcome to come try it.

Its not perfect, but it is a good showcase of how the Hibiscus changes the beer.


----------



## kelbygreen

no worries, always good to see what you have on tap. I just brew beers I can drink all day every day. I want to get few more kegs set up but may be a while yet. Need to find another job first before I think about anything like that.


----------



## Cocko

A lager recipe, last cube of 4, so brewed with some coopers re-cultured yeast...

Still taste like a coopers...

NB @ 60 and 10..

Clean drinking! - [BTW - Didn't filter this thing and seems to be clearer than one I did... hmm...]





Edit: HA!


----------



## kelbygreen

does look very nice!


----------



## Cocko

kelbygreen said:


> does look very nice!



Why Thank you KB.. Here is another angle:

Again, not filtered - I am very pro filtering but only for guests, I am happy to not filter for ones self if not needed...

I have no idea how this has ended up like this:


----------



## drew9242

Thats a better photo of it. Would look awesome without the computer there.


----------



## Cocko

Drew9242 said:


> Thats a better photo of it. Would look awesome without the computer there.



But I am hiding behind that computer...


----------



## Bribie G

I entered an Aussie Sparkling in a minicomp in January and it was marked down a bit as the head was collapsing. I'd used a few percent of Wheat as I always do in a Coopers knock off. I used some saved yeast in a second brew, but as an experiment I upped the Wheat malt to 50% of the base malt, then some crystal on top of that. 

Can't complain about the head on this one, like marshmallows and hangs around for ages. However using 50% wheat it's come out really fresh and light tasting, Coopers red can be a bit chewy but this is really refreshing, as well has having the pear overtones in abundance. Malts were BB Ale, BB Wheat malt and 70g TF medium xtal, plus POR flowers of course. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD

No Decoction Boh Pils. De-freakin-licious.






17L
1.5kg Wey Boh Pils
2.0kg Wey Pils
250g Melanoidin
50g Carabohemian
60g Saaz 60min
25g Saaz 15min
WY2000 @ 12C


----------



## Adam Howard

Harvest Ale. Boy can it lace. US-05 had incredibly poor flocculation though. The beer itself is as cloudy as Schofferhofer after 2 weeks in the fermenter. Doesn't stop it tasting great. Homegrown Chinook and Cascade has made it quite stone fruity surprisingly. Lots of plum and nectarine flavour.


----------



## freezkat

last night it was a Doppelbock I bottled in August and a nap in the chair


----------



## freezkat

freezkat said:


> last night it was a Doppelbock I bottled in August and a nap in the chair


Tonight a partial bottle I couldn't cork of Strawberry rhubarb wine. It's been going since november 2nd


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I found a random bottle in the back of the cupboard. Turns out it was from my first batch about 3 years ago. A Coopers lager kit. It smelt and tasted like watered down sherry. It seems darker as well.


----------



## winkle

Along brewday, rain and the Roar game meant I missed gettin to the Scratch, heres the next best thing.
The standard Shootin' Saison, pretty much on tap year round


and Northside-novices theaksons effort


a bit too young to tell how it'll turn out mate - give it a month for the flavour profile to settle down, should be quite nice.
(like the glass Florian)


----------



## Adam Howard

Aside from the US-05 failing to floc this is delicious. Have enough hops left of my Cascade and Chinook to redo this recipe with 1272 (my favourite US yeast). Grain bill is Briess Pale Ale, Victory and Red Wheat, really comes into it's own late in the glass. Hard to contain the hop profile to describe it but it is very rounded and fruity. Not much grassiness from dried and wet homegrown hops. Stoked.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Adamski29 said:


> Aside from the US-05 failing to floc this is delicious. Have enough hops left of my Cascade and Chinook to redo this recipe with 1272 (my favourite US yeast). Grain bill is Briess Pale Ale, Victory and Red Wheat, really comes into it's own late in the glass. Hard to contain the hop profile to describe it but it is very rounded and fruity. Not much grassiness from dried and wet homegrown hops. Stoked.



Nice looking beer but I have to say that is an awesome looking garden.


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice looking beer but I have to say that is an awesome looking garden.




Yes very nice garden indeed, you would deserve a cold one after working down there. Beer looks great as well. :beer: 

batz


----------



## Adam Howard

Thanks Batz and Andrew.

That's a very small part of the whole property. It's the 'vegie' garden. We're on 1.5 acres. Itching to use the homegrown raspberries in a lambic framboise. I have enough hops to use in another harvest ale so I'm going to use 1272 for a much clearer primary fermentation beer.


----------



## Pennywise

Perfect day for a stout I reckon. I'm so glad I had the patience to let this sit for a few months. Damn near on the best stout I've done






Edit: so doesn't start with a d


----------



## NickB

Looks great PW!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Rajadom AIPA. Nom nom zzzzzz......

It's 7%, doesn't taste like it, so I have to be careful, or I won't remember my footy team getting flogged in Perth tonight.


----------



## Gar

Photo is fittingly bad enough for this beer...

Infected Black Goat Ale

Cringe and drink - cringe and drink... It does taste better after a drag of a cigarette though? it seems to hide the weirdness a bit and make it taste sweeter? there must be some sort of science behind this :huh:


----------



## Pennywise

NickB said:


> Looks great PW!



Cheers, feels like there's only a few liters left in the keg, if that. Lesson is, brew your stouts in summer, and brew more than one <_<


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Gar said:


> Photo is fittingly bad enough for this beer...
> 
> Infected Black Goat Ale
> 
> Cringe and drink - cringe and drink... It does taste better after a drag of a cigarette though? it seems to hide the weirdness a bit and make it taste sweeter? there must be some sort of science behind this :huh:



Dude, that was seriously trippy for a minute.

Remember, after every abject failure is your next best beer.

My last one was a pils that tastes like a lmabic (if I hold my nose).

Goomba


----------



## DUANNE

Gar said:


> Photo is fittingly bad enough for this beer...
> 
> Infected Black Goat Ale
> 
> Cringe and drink - cringe and drink... It does taste better after a drag of a cigarette though? it seems to hide the weirdness a bit and make it taste sweeter? there must be some sort of science behind this :huh:




could be onto something there. maybe try switching brands for a better match. infected beer and ciggie pairings could just be the thing of the future h34r:


----------



## Deebo

My first wheat beer, pretty proud of this one, tastes awesome.



59% pils
41% wheat
20 IBU hallertau at 60 mins

5 mins
Coriander Seeds
Lemon Zest (had no oranges)
Chamomile teabags

wb-06 yeast


----------



## yum beer

Deebo said:


> My first wheat beer, pretty proud of this one, tastes awesome.
> View attachment 53292
> 
> 
> 59% pils
> 41% wheat
> 20 IBU hallertau at 60 mins
> 
> 5 mins
> Coriander Seeds
> Lemon Zest (had no oranges)
> Chamomile teabags
> 
> wb-06 yeast



Careful deebo, 

41% a wheat beer does not make,

a pils with wheat perhaps, but a wheat beer!!!

just sayin.....



looks pretty farkin good, 

if we could stay within the guidelines roads would be 3 foot narrower..


----------



## bconnery

yum beer said:


> Careful deebo,
> 
> 41% a wheat beer does not make,
> 
> a pils with wheat perhaps, but a wheat beer!!!
> 
> just sayin.....
> 
> 
> 
> looks pretty farkin good,
> 
> if we could stay within the guidelines roads would be 3 foot narrower..


Yes it does.there's nothing that says a wheat beer HAS to be a particular percentage
50% is largely used, or more, but nothing anywhere says it can't be 40% or even less...


----------



## Deebo

I was actually trying to make a witbier so I dont know if that technically classifies as a wheat beer. Just happened to have a 2kg bag of wheat so thats what I went with.
Just had look at brewing classic styles and he reccomends 2.49kg pils 2.26kg flaked wheat and 113g munich for a witbier so its not too far off. For a Weissbeer they reccomend 50/50 wheat and pils.


----------



## Florian

bconnery said:


> Yes it does.there's nothing that says a wheat beer HAS to be a particular percentage
> 50% is largely used, or more, but nothing anywhere says it can't be 40% or even less...



I believe there is some German law or regulation that a beer can only be called a wheat beer (in Germany) if it contains 50% or more of malted wheat. Even BJCP mentions that.

But then again, what would we care about German laws or American guidelines?

I'd call anything a wheat beer that's brewed to be one, no matter how much wheat is in there.


----------



## yum beer

Wasnt having a go at deebo, just a bit of tongue in cheek following recent discussion regarding amount of wheat in wheat beers.

As Florian says under German law wheat beer should be 50% or more, actually i just checked, "wiessbeir" must be 50% or more. but I really dont care.

Certainly wasnt trying to stir up a shit fight, just a bit of Friday night fun.


----------



## Batz

yum beer said:


> As Florian says under German law wheat beer should be 50% or more, actually i just checked, "wiessbeir" must be 50% or more. but I really dont care.




And should have a large warning attached to the bottle.

_Warning this beer contains wheat!_


----------



## yum beer

Coopers cerveza, a bit of extra grains and some super alpha hops,
very good for a kit beer.
better than commercial mexican beers...





LJPA, Little John Pale Ale

Coopers APA, marris otter, crystal and a little carahell, a good whack of cascade, simcoe and DR Smurto's home grown chinook....
DELICIOUS... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pennywise

What was the recipe for the cerveza yum? I've got some super alpha flowers in the fridge I had planned to do an endevour pale ale with but the mood is kinda gone for that one


----------



## yum beer

Pennywise said:


> What was the recipe for the cerveza yum? I've got some super alpha flowers in the fridge I had planned to do an endevour pale ale with but the mood is kinda gone for that one




1 can coopers cerveza
500gm dex
500gm ldm
150gm carapils, steeped in 3.5litres 70c 30 minutes
13gm super alpha 13gm, boil 10 min in steep liquid.
kit yeast.
ferment 17c 7 days. cc for 14 days.

og 1037
fg 1007
4.5% in bottle


a little more body than typical mexi beers and just a little extra flavour to keep one happy,

fantastic after/while mowing the lawn.


----------



## BlackRat

kelbygreen said:


> black rat your looking for the whats in the glass (commercial) thread



Yes this suddenly became apparent.

Sorry.


----------



## Bizier

Well, it was an all-Chinook pale ale with MO/JW trad/wheat/carahell base...

I had this next to the lounge on the floor while reading, I'm glad I was not so engrossed I discovered it any other way than by sight.


----------



## Fish13

Nick JD said:


> No Decoction Boh Pils. De-freakin-licious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17L
> 1.5kg Wey Boh Pils
> 2.0kg Wey Pils
> 250g Melanoidin
> 50g Carabohemian
> 60g Saaz 60min
> 25g Saaz 15min
> WY2000 @ 12C



i wish my pils was that colour. the samples i had for the gravity was great pale straw and now its a golden colour  and sweet sickly sweet. oh what have i done


----------



## mckenry

Apologies for the dark photo. Couldnt get enough light.
More of a foodie photo, but there is a Belgian beer there.
The beer is a Belgian Blonde. Yes, darkened over time. We've discussed this before  
The Belgian style mussels. Hats off to wifey.
Everything in there besides the mussels are home grown.
Tomatoes, herbs, leeks, chillis, the lot.
Fantastic. Washed down with a Belgian Beer (no matter the colour) made it even more devine.


----------



## Adam Howard

Oatmeal Stout. Had a few little issues with this but it's turned out pretty well! Particularly on a dreary day after overtime at work.


----------



## jyo

Some fantastic looking beers there guys.

I thought I'd do myself a tasting tray...Left to right- Aussie ale, caramelised date ESB and English IPA with a metric shitload of Styrians late.


----------



## donburke

Pennywise said:


> Perfect day for a stout I reckon. I'm so glad I had the patience to let this sit for a few months. Damn near on the best stout I've done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: so doesn't start with a d



mate, you've left half your toot on the table


----------



## Fish13

jyo said:


> Some fantastic looking beers there guys.
> 
> I thought I'd do myself a tasting tray...Left to right- Aussie ale, caramelised date ESB and English IPA with a metric shitload of Styrians late.
> 
> View attachment 53328



looks good jyo - save me some mate.

How did your brew night go after the hiccup?


----------



## RdeVjun

donburke said:


> mate, you've left half your toot on the table


  Some folks just have no manners what so ever... 

Thanks Don, cracked me up! :lol:


----------



## Pennywise

Cheers yum, will lock it in.

donburke was thinking the same thing while I took the pic :lol:


----------



## jyo

donburke said:


> mate, you've left half your toot on the table



A rip-snorter joke, Don. Blew me away, but I think you may have crossed the line.  




fish13 said:


> looks good jyo - save me some mate.
> 
> How did your brew night go after the hiccup?



Yep, all good, Fish! HLT is unscathed.


----------



## Tony

I think i will call it the G Banger...... combining 2 seperate but common things to make something wonderful

I made a Saison with lots of vienna, and used B Saaz flowers including cube hopping.

I split the 34 liter batch into 2 x 17L cubes and fermented one with 3711 French Saison, the other with 3726 Farmhouse Ale.

They were both good, but the 3711 was a bit bland with mostly lemon in the character, and the 3726 was a bit over the top with lots of funky fruit, so i put them both in a keg together, and carbed it up.

well bugger me..... its something wonderful!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Shit that looks AWESOME Tony, I want. Nice glass to.


----------



## Batz

> I think i will call it the G Banger...... combining 2 seperate but common things to make something wonderful




I took out a girl like that back when I was around 18, memories.


----------



## seamad

Have to have a crack at that one tony, probably next year though as it is cooling down fast here. Looks awesome
sean


----------



## bradsbrew

loks and sounds good Tony. But why put it in a vase?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bradsbrew said:


> loks and sounds good Tony. But why put it in a vase?



To make it look sexier.........


----------



## waggastew

It's so hard to say good bye...........







Last bottle of an American Pale Ale. Has been my favourite beer for the last few months, I usually have about 8-10 different HB's in the fridge at any one time. Have not got around to brewing it again as there are just too many different beers to try and brew.

Link to Kits and Bits recipe here


----------



## Tony

bradsbrew said:


> loks and sounds good Tony. But why put it in a vase?





_WALLACE_ said:


> To make it look sexier.........



What Wallace said 

Its actually a belgian beer glass that sounds like a duck 

Thanks folks..... its a winner for sure!


----------



## winkle

Part of why I'm not on top of my game today.


UBX, drunk without respect during a Broncos game - hoppy and Belgiumy


----------



## jezza79

a quick wheat to please the wife.


----------



## Fish13

Drinking Ryan WABC's Sweet stout.

Very little head nice coffee and light brown head though. sweetness is coming through in the lactose used and is quite enjoyable. This comapared to a coopers dark ale - which i gather is the base and the example is a lot smoother than it and not as bitter. although 8.5% it has a nice kick to it.


----------



## twizt1d

the first lager ive made, pretty average photo but its crystal clear and a real easy drinker 

been in the keg about 3 weeks
100% wey pils / tettnanger + s189


----------



## adz1179

my latest pale ale. dry hopped with a mix of galaxy, amarillo and centennial. wyeast 1332 northwestern ale..... :icon_drool2: 

fully bodied, well balanced, nice and hoppy... super stoked with this one!

I was a bit down in the dumps as i just turfed an infected batch (1st one). then i cracked this bad boy for its first tasting... faith has been restored. amen.


----------



## winkle

A Bire de Noel destined for the QLD Swap.....




Quite low level carbonation.
Slightly hazy, deep ruby colour with an alcoholic fruity syrup nose and a lingering sour cherry body, lingering bitter finish . Needs more conditioning time, not quite as sweet as I'd expected/hoped but then the Wyeast Biere de Gard yeast finishes and tastes almost the same as W3726 to me <_< .
Less a Bire de Noel and more a Super Saison for mine (not really a bad thing).
Edit: there is a delayed smack in the head for the considerable alcohol, ahem, 9.2%


----------



## Bribie G

Chase that down with a forty of my Midnight Train and we'll all be well away  

After several attempts and a recent visit to Sydney I think I can say that I have just about cracked Murray's Whale Ale, with an nice late hit of NZ Cascade.


----------



## winkle

It'll resemble the second visit we made to the Scratch on last Saturday :blink:


----------



## Rowy

Bribie G said:


> Chase that down with a forty of my Midnight Train and we'll all be well away
> 
> After several attempts and a recent visit to Sydney I think I can say that I have just about cracked Murray's Whale Ale, with an nice late hit of NZ Cascade.




If that syringe is for a late addition Bribie that's going too far <_<


----------



## Bribie G

That's for main-lining my Midnight Train when the Zantac has worn off


----------



## Rowy

Bribie G said:


> That's for main-lining my Midnight Train when the Zantac has worn off




I'm drinking one of my milds at the moment and thinking it needs a bit more. Should mainline some EKG!


----------



## jyo

ANZAC ale. 500 gms toasted oats and 300 gms golden syrup in the boil, POR flowers. I ran out of Bsaaz so this received a flameout addition of homegrown cascades. Will definitely brew this again. 





Simcoe APA (3.5%)


----------



## Fish13

jyo said:


> ANZAC ale. 500 gms toasted oats and 300 gms golden syrup in the boil, POR flowers. I ran out of Bsaaz so this received a flameout addition of homegrown cascades. Will definitely brew this again.
> 
> View attachment 53570
> 
> 
> 
> Simcoe APA (3.5%)
> 
> View attachment 53571



bloody hell johnno. stop it with the beer porn. Where the hell do you get time to brew when you blow your brewery up every 2nd weekend!!!

Saying that i am over BIAB! bring on my 3v set up with the urn and gas burner. i turned the grain to dust as i didn't get them cracked and i can not beleive that it was a pea souper but a really really nice amber colour.


----------



## kelbygreen

sounds bloody lovely that ANZAC ale


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

the simcoe APA looks the goods also, can you share the details?


----------



## winkle

Doubling up



Shootin' Saison - now on full rotation


EIPA - EKG-a-rama

Going off like a frog in a sock


----------



## jyo

Cheers, blokes.
Funny bugger, Fish! 

Simcoe APA is the same grain bill yet all simcoe in the schedule as this- Simcoe APA yet dry hopped with amarillo at 1g/L. It ended up as a mid strength due to stuffing up strike water temp (mashed at 69 for a couple of minutes, don't ask <_< ) and pitching very tired 1469 that I didn't want to waste, it just wouldn't attenuate. I'm glad I stuffed it, because it's awesome. 

ANZAC Ale was intended to be with Coopers recultured, but I was lazy...I might brew another one this week.
Australian Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.600
Total Hops (g): 59.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.88 %
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.6
Bitterness (IBU): 34.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Pale Malt (65.22%)
0.500 kg Flaked Oats (10.87%)
0.500 kg Munich I (10.87%)
0.300 kg golden syrup (6.52%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (6.52%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
34.0 g Cascade Leaf (4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

Notes
----------------
Dark Brown sugar is golden syrup added last 10 minutes.
Oats are toasted in oven until golden.

Cascade is homegrown cascade


----------



## NickB

That glass looks well-liberated Perry


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> That glass looks well-liberated Perry



somebody left it here..................


----------



## NickB

A likely story....


----------



## pimpsqueak

Koelsch with galaxy hops.




I know it's supposed to be best fresh, but it is so much better after 2 months in the bottle.


----------



## Batz

Knocked out a 100lt here today( Pilsner and F.K.L.) and enjoying a _Far Kin Lager _ after the brew.

I took me a while to perfect this beer but it's now just what I wanted, that's if you want an Aussie pub beer. It's a great beer to have on tap, perhaps not your favorite but not that easy to replicate either.




batz


----------



## Bribie G

Smooth n creamy Irish Red






Also in a strangely familiar glass such as they serve beer in at Wellington


----------



## kelbygreen

looks good batz. Same angle again aye  Whats the recipe for that one?? dont mind stuff like that on tap


----------



## Batz

kelbygreen said:


> looks good batz. Same angle again aye  Whats the recipe for that one?? dont mind stuff like that on tap




I thought it was a different angle this time. Recipe is in the recipe-DB. I'm using Super Pride rather than Pride Of Ringwood.

batz


----------



## mje1980

It's only just carbed, so no pic yet ( promise i'll put one up next week when its cleared up ), but im drinking a pint of my "Moderately mild". Its my mild, but bumped up to 4.5%. I went the higher mash temp ( 68c ) but left it for 2 hours+, and then a short 71c rest. Flavourwise, im very happy with it, and the little touch of victory is coming through beautifully, but head retention, while ok, isn't great. Considering the flaked barley, and the last temp rest i'd expect more. Lately, some of my beers have suffered from not great head retention. I am stumped as to why. I will update this post next week with photo. We'll see how the head is holding up!!

Interestingly, the galaxy pale i brewed with 5% carapils is just about climbing out the glass, and lacing beautifully. Never had to use carapils for head, but shit its good for it!!


----------



## manticle

kelbygreen said:


> looks good batz. Same angle again aye  Whats the recipe for that one?? dont mind stuff like that on tap




Click the recipe db and sort by all grain AND owner.


----------



## Judanero

Bribie G said:


> Chase that down with a forty of my Midnight Train and we'll all be well away
> 
> After several attempts and a recent visit to Sydney I think I can say that I have just about cracked Murray's Whale Ale, with an nice late hit of NZ Cascade.


 Have you got a recipe for that one Bribie G? Whale ale was the beer that started my craft brew (and subsequent home brewing) obsession :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G

Judanero said:


> Have you got a recipe for that one Bribie G? Whale ale was the beer that started my craft brew (and subsequent home brewing) obsession :icon_cheers:



Telepathic. I've just dragged out the French Press and squished 40g of NZ Cascade flowers to hop-tea the keg. :icon_drool2: 

My first few attempts I made it too bland but in Sydney in February I went to Murray's pub at Manly and got a huge Cascade hit. I'd been to Murrays at Port Stephens last year and know that they mainly use NZ hops so I make sure it gets a good NZ Cascade blast, either from the French press into primary or as I'm trying it this time, into the keg. 

Current recipe:

*Moby Wheat 3*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 65.48
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.500 kg Pilsner Barrett Burston (50%)
2.500 kg Wheat Malt (50%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
40 Cascade NZ flowers Leaf (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Last keg is about to blow :unsure: 
Long live the new keg :beerbang: 





Edit: when using hop tea it does increase the bitterness a wee tad. It's not supposed to, but make some hop tea and try half a teaspoon yourself - I like it, gives an edge without astringency .


----------



## bradsbrew

Found a few beers in a cupboard downstairs. I am pretty sure that this one was AG number 4 back in 2008 was abit of a failure for a few (now obvious ) reasons. Has certainly aged well, but still not what I would consider a good beer, drinkable but not good.


----------



## Tony

Hefe.

this is dead set bang on Wiehenstephaner.

Very VERY happy


----------



## kelbygreen

you suck tony that looks bloody wonderful


----------



## Tony

and i have 50 liters of it to suck on


----------



## kelbygreen

Ok wont beat that beer but here is a coopers sparkling clone. Its got more malt backbone then the counterpart but is very nice.


----------



## jyo

Nice looking beers! I just had a keg of Simcoe APA blow  so these pics are helping me get through this tough time.


----------



## humulus

Tony said:


> and i have 50 liters of it to suck on


Hey Tony looks bloody beautiful,have you put the recipe in the data base yet????if not can you post it here,got a few days off coming up.Time to brew me thinks!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

hefeweizen

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.99
Anticipated EBC: 7.4
Anticipated IBU: 12.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
63.6 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
32.7 3.60 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
3.6 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 7.00 12.4 40 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


Mashed in @ 2L/kg @ 52 deg for 10 min
infused to 63 deg and rest for 45min
infused to 71 deg for 15 min
Drained and sparged with 80 deg water

ferment @20 deg and dump in keg from primary as soon as its done!


----------



## Pennywise

Not often I have something worthy of this thread, but this is one of the best bitters I've made. Fermented with both Wyeast 1469 & 1968, challenger all the way through, Simpsons MO and dark crystal. I'll throw it in the recipe DB (as painful as the DB is) soon.


----------



## DU99

looks a nice drop PW :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G

:icon_offtopic: Send me $100 and I'll do you one of my fake Cezannes for the wall 

Actually there's a genetic reason that people love pictures like PW's - we all came from the Savannah in East Africa and given the choice always go for landscape pictures that resemble the country we came from -open ground punctuated by clumps of trees (to hide from lions), some water and a pathway through the scene with hills in the background that we can explore, and our eyes are drawn to. Some scientists took a selection of paintings to people all over the planet including Inuit, city dwellers, PNG Highlanders etc who had never seen the savannah and they all picked the "calendar landscape" painting. 
That's also why our public spaces are modelled to look like that as well, parks, golf courses (absolutely perfect example) etc. 

The chief guy is in New Zealand and to get rid of pigeons he puts rubber snakes out. There are no snakes in NZ but the kiwi pigeons, even after tens of thousands of generations are still shit scared of them. That's what got him thinking. :huh: 

Shite isn't it beer o'clock yet? Might go and do something useful.


----------



## humulus

Tony said:


> hefeweizen
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
> Total Grain (kg): 11.00
> Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.99
> Anticipated EBC: 7.4
> Anticipated IBU: 12.4
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
> Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 63.6 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat  Germany 1.038 4
> 32.7 3.60 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
> 3.6 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 42.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 7.00 12.4 40 min.
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen
> 
> 
> Mashed in @ 2L/kg @ 52 deg for 10 min
> infused to 63 deg and rest for 45min
> infused to 71 deg for 15 min
> Drained and sparged with 80 deg water
> 
> ferment @20 deg and dump in keg from primary as soon as its done!


Cheers Tony got some 3068 in the fridge,so you go straight from the fermenter into the keg??definately be giving this one a go!!


----------



## [email protected]

Doesn't 330ml worth of beer look silly in a pint  

This GA was out of the fridge @ 5degrees so we will say around 7 - 8 degrees after pouring and stuffing around taking photo.
Quite happy with the performance of Brewbrite. This is bottled and unfiltered, the filtered and kegged version has got a bit more "sparkle" about it which is good for serving to those only used to bright mega swill.
Otherwise i prefer this bottled version as for my taste buds it has more flavour....hmm


----------



## Tony

humulus said:


> Cheers Tony got some 3068 in the fridge,so you go straight from the fermenter into the keg??definately be giving this one a go!!



Yeah mate, I chill the primary ferment for a couple days so its not yeast soup, and fill strait to the keg and carb.

I just cable tie a bit of nylon filter cloth like the stuff a hop sock is made from on the end of the tube to catch any chunky bits.

It really is the laziest style you can make, love it


----------



## mckenry

pimpsqueak said:


> Koelsch with galaxy hops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's supposed to be best fresh, but it is so much better after 2 months in the bottle.



Great pic. Where is it? Doesnt look like the inner west I know.


----------



## mje1980

Not very clear, but this "pacifico ale" with galaxy hops, is the best beer i've had on since i got rid of my infection drama's, and its great to just have nice beer on. I fermented this with 1968, which worked pretty well.


----------



## Fourstar

Tony said:


> Hefe.
> this is dead set bang on Wiehenstephaner.
> Very VERY happy



Tony,

You have pushed the rank of a Hefe right up my ' to brew' list. That looks outstanding. :icon_drool2:


----------



## pimpsqueak

mckenry said:


> Great pic. Where is it? Doesnt look like the inner west I know.


Oh yeah. We moved recently to Berowra. I must update my info...


----------



## Fish13

Trying the IIPA again tonight. THere is hop aroma and some colour but still i must not drink it yet!! Is carbonated and nice head but i must let it sit longer.


----------



## Fish13

the colours in the light


----------



## mckenry

Belgian Pale on the left. Lueven Ale yeast - Nice, not overly Belgian in the funky sour way, subtle esters. A sessionable Belgian if there is such a beast?
Landlord on the right. First crack at the good Dr.s recipe. Happy with it. Love the ringwood yeast. Looking forward to trying it in my copperhead...





another angle, different light


----------



## winkle

Something a bit different, Sampaloc Oud Bruin - an Oud Bruin flavoured with Tamarind.



fruity, choc malt aroma, quite sour initially, then fruity (sour plums?) with a touch of iron with an odd sweet/sour finish.
Really quite nice overall, but I think I can safely say that I've ever had anything like it before.

Edit: now I've had a few more sips its rather more stewed prunes than sour plums.


----------



## Tony

tamarind.... interesting.

My dad found a jar of Tamarind extract in my brothers fridge and asked what it was. We told him it was a type of Thai jam and he should try it.

In went the finger...... and you can imagine the rest


----------



## winkle

Atomium Belgian Blonde,


there are heaps of these highly hopped versions around and this is great (tangerines, melon?), way time to rewrite this section of BJCP, people.
Edit: Spellink, I blame the Scratch


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 53978


enjoying a goldin fugger bitter 

1469 oh yeah


----------



## Gar

I've earned this bugger today.

Fly-Rye IPA







IPA with 15% Rye hopped with Falconers Flight

Nice to sit down and enjoy a beer after a struggle of a brewday :icon_cheers:


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Gar said:


> I've earned this bugger today.
> 
> Fly-Rye IPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPA with 15% Rye hopped with Falconers Flight
> 
> Nice to sit down and enjoy a beer after a struggle of a brewday :icon_cheers:



Looks tasty Gar! Wish I could taste it.

Here is my IIPA with a bad photo but it does taste ridiculously good. It's a Pliney the elder clone. 9% and 5 different hop combos. It's expensive but I recommend it because it's one of the best iv'e made!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

winkle said:


> Atomium Belgian Blonde,
> View attachment 53930
> 
> there are heaps of these highly hopped versions around and this is great (tangerines, melon?), way time to rewrite this section of BJCP, people.
> Edit: Spellink, I blame the Scratch


God damn man I want to taste some more of your Belgians. That one at Batz's was the shit!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Weyermann Red brick wheat beer. Tasting quiet nice with a bit of banana flavour and aroma.


----------



## winkle

Gav80 said:


> God damn man I want to taste some more of your Belgians. That one at Batz's was the shit!


Its bloody nice but was really cloudy at Batz's.
This is what it should look like,


I guess I'll have to start filtering then rehopping in the keg.

Edit: its the UBX not the blonde in the photo above (can't have people getting confused betwixt Belgian Blondes and Pales now can we  )


----------



## winkle

Oud Bruin with Tamarind. (aka Sampaloc Oud Bruin)
This one is how it should be presented, keg aged/cold conditioned and poured at about 8 C.


Weird but nice, would be really special with lechon :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

How does the tamarind come through, winkle? Do you get the tartness? How did you add it, mate?


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Oud Bruin with Tamarind. (aka Sampaloc Oud Bruin)
> This one is how it should be presented, keg aged/cold conditioned and poured at about 8 C.
> View attachment 54148
> 
> Weird but nice, would be really special with lechon :icon_drool2:




Loved it mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

jyo said:


> How does the tamarind come through, winkle? Do you get the tartness? How did you add it, mate?



One addition late, one in secondary - (Tamarind paste BTW)



> Loved it mate icon_cheers.gif



Ta mate.


----------



## Dave70

Crowd pleasing, albeit a little thin for my tastes, garden variety cascade hopped golden ale. Needed a little more crystal and higher gravity. Finished about 4.5%.


----------



## petesbrew

The last stubby of last year's Anzac Stout.
Had a few pouring issues with this one. 5yo daughter held the bottle while I ran for the pint glass, then poured the rest in, laughing her head off as the foam approached the top of the glass.

Once it settled and transferred to one glass it was delicious. Going to measure out a grainbill this week for a rebrew.


----------



## [email protected]

One of the few remaining of my ESB from Xmas swap 2011. Ive had these tucked away in the back of the fridge.
6 months on since bottling and i am really happy with how this has aged, i think the 3.6% Aromatic malt plus styrians late, coupled with some 1469 esters gave it a slight belgiany character that was a bit out of place, now its all smoothed out and integrated and i am really enjoying it.


----------



## Tony

German Pilsner.

100% Weyermann Premium Pils, Organic Hallertau tradition, water, Budvar yeast, and a little love 

Awesome beer!







And while getting a bottle of milk from the Kegorator, i remembered the keg of Black Rye IPA i put on gas a week ago. changed over the lines and this is what came out.






HOLY SHIT!

This is a big beer! 7% and about 90 IBU, Used about 350g of Columbus and Amarillo all told in 17L. Some in a 20 min boil, some in flame out, some in the cube and some in the primary ferment.

Its come out quite well actually, with the primary character being resiny hops, the beer has a slighty slick viscous character from 20% rye and a smooth dark toasty malt presence to hold it all up.

very happy with it however the hops could be improved on.

cheers


----------



## dougsbrew

that pils looks great how much did you use/alc content - ibu ?


----------



## Tony

German Pils

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.15
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.82
Anticipated EBC: 5.1
Anticipated IBU: 38.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
98.5 10.00 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
1.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
120.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 6.80 38.0 40 min.
40.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 6.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2000 Budvar Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein rest 2 10 52 52 Infuse 59 21.31 2.10
mash 2 60 64 64 Infuse 99 8.92 2.98
hi mash 2 15 72 72 Infuse 99 9.85 3.95


----------



## kelbygreen

I hate your pics tony! you suck


----------



## winkle

Aswang Belgian Chocolate Stout


Good but I'm ditching the PC yeast for W 1762


----------



## globe

Tony,ive got the wyeast bavarian wheat yeast in the fridge do you think that will do the job for this beer?
I used the same yeast for a hoegaarden.....(shaking head) i knew as soon as i tasted it it wasnt the right one.

Your beers look impressive.

Parko


----------



## pk.sax

I prefer the bavarian wheat (aka schneider..) clovey, spicy and a lot less banana.


----------



## jyo

English IPA. I have nursed this keg for about 4 weeks and she's about to blow... A touch high on the caramel notes but still really good.


----------



## Gar

^^ oooh that looks good

Half-Wit Chinook Pale - Simple but bloody tasty and refreshing, one of my best beers I think






Perfect way to end a brewday... 

ps. props to Bribie G, I'm making a version of his version of landlord and damnnnn the samples are tasting good! :icon_drool2: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

More a "what was in the glass Friday Night":

Excuse the iphone photos - I (or my kids) stuffed our cheapie samsung camera. Beers look better in real life

1. Belgian Pale (T58 at 18 degrees, Pils, a little wheat and Willamette):






2. Tony's Monteith Original Ale clone (but by the time I'd changed the base grain, the yeast (Notto didn't take, ended up hydrating some s189 and pitching) and chucked some Pacific Gem and Willamette in late (due to overvigorous boil needing a dilution), it's more like a late hopped Southern English Brown):


----------



## DUANNE

who says fizzy yellow beer is boring? my best saison to date using 100% belg pils and homegrown hallertau on 3724.


----------



## kelbygreen

its a fizzy yellow picture


----------



## winkle

Irish Red, appears darker than what it is - tasty sessional ale.

Edit: should have done a day light shot


----------



## keifer33

BEERHOG said:


> View attachment 54359
> 
> 
> who says fizzy yellow beer is boring? my best saison to date using 100% belg pils and homegrown hallertau on 3724.




Nice looking tank aswell.


----------



## Gar

Mmmmmmmn, doesn't she look fantastic.... I think I'll serve it just like this :icon_drool2:






"Do you fancy a glass of my new belgi....." :icon_vomit:


----------



## bradsbrew

Brown


----------



## manticle

How do you get it to stay in the glass?


----------



## bradsbrew

manticle said:


> How do you get it to stay in the glass?



Gelatine. Bloody phone


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Brown


It sure is 

Edit: its probably the right way up if your standing on the Equator


----------



## bullsneck

bradsbrew said:


> Brown



Interestingly enough, the photo was the right way around when you click on the thumbnail. But I agree; stupid phone.


----------



## kelbygreen

bullsneck said:


> Interestingly enough, the photo was the right way around when you click on the thumbnail. But I agree; stupid phone.


 

thats coz your laying on your side


----------



## winkle

First one from a new batch of Shootin' Saison.


Hmmm, may have to sample a few of these....


----------



## NickB

Simcoe Cube Hopped APA.




Lacking a little in aroma, so will dry hop the next batch. Nice amount of malt to back up the bitterness. Too drinkable!

Cheers


----------



## barls

the latest hoppy red. dry hopped with cascade and columbus




also a chance to show off the new glass.


----------



## winkle

Biere de Noel (swap beer).


Light faint sourness, hints of malt sweetness, dry finish, alcohol well hidden.
Overall nice sipper 9%ABV


----------



## NickB

Thinking I might do another batch of The Black Death for the swap. Whadayathink Perry? If not, will bring a keg of it along. We'll all be done before 7pm 

The Noel is looking good 



Cheers


----------



## winkle

it'd be the quietest swap ever


----------



## Dunkelbrau

SWMBO's Dad's Dark, brewed over 2 years ago.


----------



## Batz

Alt


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just tapped my first AG.






Its some kind of ale. 
84.7% TF perle
8.5% wheat
6.8% carared
Bittered with columbus
columbus, chinook, cascade, centennial late, cube hop and dry hop. 

OG 1056
55 IBU

**** yeah!


----------



## DU99

Golden Ale with Rakau Hops


----------



## bradsbrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just tapped my first AG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its some kind of ale.
> 84.7% TF perle
> 8.5% wheat
> 6.8% carared
> Bittered with columbus
> columbus, chinook, cascade, centennial late, cube hop and dry hop.
> 
> OG 1056
> 55 IBU
> 
> **** yeah!


Pretty good feeling knowing you have a keg of it!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Same again. 
Why didn't any of you _tell me_ all grain brewing was this good? 
J/k


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

DU99 said:


> Golden Ale with Rakau Hops




What are those black dome things in the background, they look like the bubbles off the Dalek's........


----------



## DU99

Bob..security cam domes


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah, mate. Who are you spying on ey?


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: had my car stolen from the drive way and wife's car has been broken into a few times.they are spare's


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

APA with B Saaz, Cascade and a touch of Galaxy, nice drop :icon_drunk: 

Shown on Ghetto 1 c drip tray conversion......


----------



## chunckious

Liam_snorkel said:


> Same again.
> Why didn't any of you _tell me_ all grain brewing was this good?
> J/k



Awesome Liam. Now just get it out of that fag handled mug and back into the original jar. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bawww, I like the mug!
Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Oatmeal stout that I fixed. I steeped the dark grains but it didn't work out and turned out brown so I steeped 200g caraaroma, 170g roast barley, 250g chocolate then mixed the extract with the cube of brown stout and dumped it on a 1968 yeast cake. I must say it's early days and it's tasting bloody fantastic. Still carbing but just like an english beer right now yum!


----------



## adraine

warrenlw63 said:


> A small sample of my Flanders Red from the fermenter. I was checking the gravity and gauging if it's ready to be racked onto some oak. Gave it a squirt from the pocket beer engine for effect. Totally in love with the colour.
> 
> The balsamic sourness is just starting to take a hold 10 months in. There's some promise to repay all this waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren -



Are you saying that was in the fermenter for 10 months?


----------



## Yob

Recent Head Retention issues seem to have been solved  








:icon_drunk:


----------



## warra48

The last of my Stout, brewed back in July 2010.

It's mellowed beautifully over the last two years, and now has soft aroma of coffee and chocolate, similar mellow malt flavour with complexity of soft grainy bitterness from the roast barley helping to balance it all, no perceivable hop character, and with a soft lingering finish. 

Maturing Stouts does nice things to them. It's a better drink now than it was during the first year of its life.

Very simple recipe, put together with the help of MHB. Pale Malt, Roast Barley, and Flaked Barley, and Target at 60 min to 50 IBU.


----------



## manticle

adraine said:


> Are you saying that was in the fermenter for 10 months?



Warren has been absent from this forum and from brewing for at least that amount of time so you may not get an answer.


----------



## winkle

Auld Pete Smoked Porter - Cask


Hmm, tasty, might have to chuck this into the Scratch Comp. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gar

Found a mystery bottle in the shed fridge, turns out its a Stoned in the Woods pale ale

I must try to hold onto beer longer, It's gone all clear and purdy now


----------



## waggastew

First attempt at a Partial Aussie Megaswill Lager. Lager is a bit of a misnomer as it has not yet had time to even sit!







1kg	Pale malt
20g	Dark Crystal
1.3kg Extra LDME
300g	Table Sugar
30g	Homegrown POR, 60min (26 IBU)
3.5L	Starter of Danish WY2042

SG 1.044, FG 1006, Est ABV - Bit over 5%

Grains mashed at 65degC for 60mins. Made upto 19L. Fermented at 10degC for 14 days, bumped up gradually to 14degC over four days, crash chilled for 6 days, then bottled. Allowed to carbonate at room temp for 12 days.

Decided to have a VERY early sneak peek (i.e. it has been in the bottle 15days) so I chucked a bottle in the fridge 3 days ago, cracked it tonight. Had a hunch from the hydro sample at bottling it was good.

Appearance - Light straw yellow, too light for the style but given I have only recently switched to partials this is a novelty. Would probably double the dark crystal to 40g next time. Nice tight white fluffy head that laces ALL the way down the glass. Has cleared pretty well given the short time in the bottle. Could not be happier

Aroma - Definite POR, happy with the homegrown hops. Still a bit of yeast character, not suprising given the complete lack of lagering.

Flavour - Nice level of bitterness, happy given I was shooting blind with the IBU's of the homegrown hops. I tried to over compensate for a predicted lower IBU level in my hops. Very dry on the palate, no residual sweetness. Again this is a novelty being a recent K&K/extract, a hydro of 1.006 was really pleasing. Very drinkable at such a tender age!

Overall - I am stoked with this beer. Given it is yet to have my pre-req of 2-3 months bottle age plus a good two weeks in the fridge before serving this is amazingly drinkable. The big lessons learnt here were:

1. Use a sh*tload of yeast
2. Yeast nutrient and aeration makes a big difference
3. Partial mash gives you much more control of your FG
4. Homegrown bittering hops is a bit of a shot in the dark!

Will report back in a few months with the post-aging/lagering result

Stew


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

waggastew said:


> First attempt at a Partial Aussie Megaswill Lager. Lager is a bit of a misnomer as it has not yet had time to even sit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1kg	Pale malt
> 20g	Dark Crystal
> 1.3kg Extra LDME
> 300g	Table Sugar
> 30g	Homegrown POR, 60min (26 IBU)
> 3.5L	Starter of Danish WY2042
> 
> SG 1.044, FG 1006, Est ABV - Bit over 5%
> 
> Grains mashed at 65degC for 60mins. Made upto 19L. Fermented at 10degC for 14 days, bumped up gradually to 14degC over four days, crash chilled for 6 days, then bottled. Allowed to carbonate at room temp for 12 days.
> 
> Decided to have a VERY early sneak peek (i.e. it has been in the bottle 15days) so I chucked a bottle in the fridge 3 days ago, cracked it tonight. Had a hunch from the hydro sample at bottling it was good.
> 
> Appearance - Light straw yellow, too light for the style but given I have only recently switched to partials this is a novelty. Would probably double the dark crystal to 40g next time. Nice tight white fluffy head that laces ALL the way down the glass. Has cleared pretty well given the short time in the bottle. Could not be happier
> 
> Aroma - Definite POR, happy with the homegrown hops. Still a bit of yeast character, not suprising given the complete lack of lagering.
> 
> Flavour - Nice level of bitterness, happy given I was shooting blind with the IBU's of the homegrown hops. I tried to over compensate for a predicted lower IBU level in my hops. Very dry on the palate, no residual sweetness. Again this is a novelty being a recent K&K/extract, a hydro of 1.006 was really pleasing. Very drinkable at such a tender age!
> 
> Overall - I am stoked with this beer. Given it is yet to have my pre-req of 2-3 months bottle age plus a good two weeks in the fridge before serving this is amazingly drinkable. The big lessons learnt here were:
> 
> 1. Use a sh*tload of yeast
> 2. Yeast nutrient and aeration makes a big difference
> 3. Partial mash gives you much more control of your FG
> 4. Homegrown bittering hops is a bit of a shot in the dark!
> 
> Will report back in a few months with the post-aging/lagering result
> 
> Stew


Looks great mate. I've made a few bb ale + POR smashes with danish lager yeast and they are awesome. If it was at my place i'm not sure that I would have the will power to leave it for 2 - 3 months... 15 days sounds about right :beerbang:


----------



## warra48

Another of waggastew's beers, we work as each other's tasters!
This time it's an APA.

Dense tight head with fine small carbonation. Excellent!
Copper amber colour, good clarity, no haze etc at all. The haze on the glass is from condensation only. Excellent!
Soft flowery citrussy US hop aroma, but it fades a little quickly, although it's there throughout the brew, but not in your face.
Medium body with some maltiness, but with little crystal or malt sweetness.
Hop bitterness kicks in from the mid palate and remains through the finish, leaving a lingering bitterness in the after taste.
There is some hop flavour, but it is dominated by the bitterness.
As the beer warms in the glass, the malt comes more to the foreground, and makes for a better balanced beer, by which stage it's yummy.
This beer is better when it's not overchilled.
The glass still has lacing all down its length, even 10 minutes after the last draught was swallowed!
Altogether, a very nice beer, much enjoyed.


----------



## bconnery

Saison with Aramis hops
View attachment 54775


----------



## NickB

Top beer Ben!

Liked it a lot!

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

Not the best photo but I couldn't be bothered grabbing the good camera so it's mobile only...
Babbs Club Wild Brew Project Batch 1
10+% Belgian dark soured in the barrel for over a year. Bottled November 2011
Great sweet dark fruit malt up front fading very fast to a lovely sourness. Hiding the alcohol well, at least until it warms you up nicely on a 'chilly' Brisbane evening...
View attachment 54777


----------



## Fourstar

Mildly smoked porter

Robust porter with a touch of smoke malt to heighten the roast qualities. Been kegged for just on one month. Goin to be lucky to last the rest of the weekend. Simply delicious! :chug:

Will be my first keeper recipe after 100+ AG batches (my aipa case swap came very close). One of the best beers I've ever brewed. To brew a maiden recipe without wanting to tweak it is like finding valhalla. Ninkazi must have a hard on for me right now.


----------



## Danwood

warra48 said:


> View attachment 54718
> 
> 
> Another of waggastew's beers, we work as each other's tasters!
> This time it's an APA.
> 
> Dense tight head with fine small carbonation. Excellent!
> Copper amber colour, good clarity, no haze etc at all. The haze on the glass is from condensation only. Excellent!
> Soft flowery citrussy US hop aroma, but it fades a little quickly, although it's there throughout the brew, but not in your face.
> Medium body with some maltiness, but with little crystal or malt sweetness.
> Hop bitterness kicks in from the mid palate and remains through the finish, leaving a lingering bitterness in the after taste.
> There is some hop flavour, but it is dominated by the bitterness.
> As the beer warms in the glass, the malt comes more to the foreground, and makes for a better balanced beer, by which stage it's yummy.
> This beer is better when it's not overchilled.
> The glass still has lacing all down its length, even 10 minutes after the last draught was swallowed!
> Altogether, a very nice beer, much enjoyed.




Sounds/looks great, nice speigelau too btw. What's your head retention mash schedule?


----------



## waggastew

Danwood said:


> Sounds/looks great, nice speigelau too btw. What's your head retention mash schedule?



That APA was an extract and spec grains recipe:

1.8kg LDME
100g	Dark crystal steeped
30g Choc Wheat
10g Centennial 60min
5g Saaz 15min
10g Centennial 15min
10g Cascade 15min
10g Cascade dry hop at high krausen
10g Amarillo dry hop at high krausen
1/2tsp Calcium Sulphate
Made upto 14L
US05 at 16degC

PS. Thanks for the nice review Warra! We will have to post some nasty ones about each other at some stage so the natives don't get suss!


----------



## RobB

Fourstar said:


> Mildly smoked porter
> 
> Robust porter with a touch of smoke malt to heighten the roast qualities. Been kegged for just on one month. Goin to be lucky to last the rest of the weekend. Simply delicious! :chug:
> 
> Will be my first keeper recipe after 100+ AG batches (my aipa case swap came very close). One of the best beers I've ever brewed. To brew a maiden recipe without wanting to tweak it is like finding valhalla. Ninkazi must have a hard on for me right now.


You can't rave on like that without posting a recipe! Actually, I have been wondering how much smoked malt to add for just a background hint. I don't know if they actually use smoked malt, but I had a Meantime porter and it had a really nice "coal-tar" quality to it which I would like to replicate.


----------



## bullsneck

Meantime Porter recipe here


----------



## Tony

Fourstar said:


> Mildly smoked porter
> 
> Robust porter with a touch of smoke malt to heighten the roast qualities. Been kegged for just on one month. Goin to be lucky to last the rest of the weekend. Simply delicious! :chug:
> 
> Will be my first keeper recipe after 100+ AG batches (my aipa case swap came very close). One of the best beers I've ever brewed. To brew a maiden recipe without wanting to tweak it is like finding valhalla. Ninkazi must have a hard on for me right now.



Now that looks great. I have a tops Mild recipe i use but would love to see how you made it 4*
Im setting up 2 taps for nitro pour over the next couple weeks. One will have a stout in it full time and the other will rotate between bitter and mild and ESB as required 

I love the English beer in the Belgian glass on the German coaster


----------



## Fourstar

Recipe here. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=899060

I dont think i will be able to replicate it either. i got massive efficiency and ended up with a OG of 1.068 @ 45L (my double batches i brew to 35L over gravity, then add 10L of boiled water to the kettle at flameout and goes into cubes of 20-22L~)



Malty Cultural said:


> You can't rave on like that without posting a recipe! Actually, I have been wondering how much smoked malt to add for just a background hint. I don't know if they actually use smoked malt, but I had a Meantime porter and it had a really nice "coal-tar" quality to it which I would like to replicate.


20% is the sweet spot i recon (at least using weyermann rauchmalz). for the first week or so in the keg the smoke wasnt really noticable but once everything smoothed out it pops up in your face and says hello! 



Tony said:


> Now that looks great. I have a tops Mild recipe i use but would love to see how you made it 4*
> Im setting up 2 taps for nitro pour over the next couple weeks. One will have a stout in it full time and the other will rotate between bitter and mild and ESB as required
> I love the English beer in the Belgian glass on the German coaster



oh this would be soooo good on nitro Tony. As for the glass, i had just finished an orval and a Petrus Ode Bruin. :icon_drool2: 

Felt like a shame to pour it into a long tall pint glass.


----------



## Bribie G

Like Tony (and I do :lol: ) I'm putting a tap on nitro next week, and my CO2 cylinder has spat the dummy about this insult to it, and run itself out so I have no gas of any description and no system happening at the moment. I've pulled the keggo apart and will replumb everything when all the bits are ready. 

In the meantime apart from a couple of slabs of Henninger I've fished out a few archives on bottle, including this American Wheat about 2 months old. Half and half BB ale and wheat. 

OMFG, I reckon I'll bottle for my comp entries of this style this season


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I didn't think you did wheat, Bribie, let alone American Wheat.

I might start ramping up brewing, with this weather.

I think Roggenweiss is on the cards again.


----------



## jyo

BDS with caramelised date syrup.
At 6 months old this is really coming along nicely. The pic doesn't do the colour any justice.


----------



## stef

Looks and sounds amazing jyo. How do you make caramelised date syrup? Is it as simple as it sounds? And would you be able to share the recipe for the beer also?

Cheers

Stef


----------



## Tony

Belgian Pale Ale.

Oh this stuff is addictive...... runs the fine line between body but swill-able, sweet, bitter, malty, dry, buiskety, moreish yum juice!






Pils, Munich 2, brisket, aromatic and special B

forbidden fruit yeast


----------



## bconnery

Tony said:


> , brisket,


brisket malt? Is that just slow kilned rice gulls?


----------



## dmac80

Tony said:


> ....brisket...


Should be meaty Tony...


----------



## manticle

bconnery said:


> brisket malt? Is that just slow kilned rice gulls?




Just slow killed gulls.


----------



## Tony

oh dear...... another new one to confuse the home brew shops with people asking for Brisket malt 

Noone sees the beer... just the speeling mestake....... nazi's


----------



## Tony

you know i read that and thought....... meh.... no-one will notice.......


----------



## jyo

stef said:


> Looks and sounds amazing jyo. How do you make caramelised date syrup? Is it as simple as it sounds? And would you be able to share the recipe for the beer also?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stef



No worries, Stef. Recipe and instructions on making the date syrup can be found HERE on pages one and two.


----------



## QldKev

Sitting back enjoying a nice Grolsch






First time I've used 2042 yeast, will be trying it in a few German lagers etc I think 


QldKev


----------



## stef

Cheers! Thats on the list now...



jyo said:


> No worries, Stef. Recipe and instructions on making the date syrup can be found HERE on pages one and two.


----------



## Tony

QldKev said:


> First time I've used 2042 yeast, will be trying it in a few German lagers etc I think



Oooo yeah its a great yeast hey....... i love it!

Goes great in a Dort and German Pils!


----------



## waggastew

QldKev said:


> Sitting back enjoying a nice Grolsch
> 
> First time I've used 2042 yeast, will be trying it in a few German lagers etc I think
> 
> QldKev



Got a recipe Kev? I have a Grolschish beer just lagering with 2042. Used a big starter, aerated, and its very clean.


----------



## QldKev

waggastew said:


> Got a recipe Kev? I have a Grolschish beer just lagering with 2042. Used a big starter, aerated, and its very clean.




BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Grolsch 69L 3V
Brewer: Kev
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 81.55 l
Post Boil Volume: 71.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 69.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 69.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
99.00 l Rain Water Water 1 - 
2.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins)  Water Agent 2 - 
2.00 g Citric Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
1.00 g Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
1.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 6 - 
1.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 7 - 
13.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 8 95.4 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 9 3.5 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 10 1.1 % 
70.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 11 23.7 IBUs 
42.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 12 3.3 IBUs 
21.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil Hop 13 1.7 IBUs 
12.00 g Brew Bright (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 14 - 
42.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
3.0 pkg Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [124.21 Yeast 16 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 14.15 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 53.52 l of water at 59.7 C 55.0 C 5 min 
Saccharification Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 65.0 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 46.19l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
Grolsh 
IBU 30
EBC 3.5 to 4
2042 Danish Lager

Use Rainwater!

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





It's a beer I'm making again. I should go and get a real Grolsch to compare how it matches. I may up the IBU next time as I find it a bit more lager than a Pils, but I did have 75% eff on this recipe, where I have been getting 85% (including this batch) and didn't adjust the hop additions to suit. 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev

I picked up a 6 pack of Grolsch while I was out today. If you're trying to emulate the real one this recipe needs to change. I would halve the Crystal, and mash at 64c. Then re-assess it .

I think I prefer the one I made


----------



## Shifter

As only the Spanish can do! Santa Cruz, Canary Islands, May 2012.


----------



## Dave70

Tony said:


> Belgian Pale Ale.
> 
> Oh this stuff is addictive...... runs the fine line between body but swill-able, sweet, bitter, malty, dry, buiskety, moreish yum juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pils, Munich 2, brisket, aromatic and special B
> 
> forbidden fruit yeast



Tony, you have the sexiest glasses of all AHB members.
What are they, how much do they hold, and where do I get some?

I just hope they're not Swarovski crystal or something posh. They look fragile, and I'm a clumsy, animated drunk.


----------



## A3k

looks like a kwak glass, but not the ones with the timber stand.

i saw them available online a few weeks ago. can't remember if it was ebay or a site that sell belgian beer stuff.
this site has the one with the timber stand.
http://www.thebelgianbeercompany.com/Pages...an-beer-glasses

cheers,
Al


----------



## Tony

A3k said:


> looks like a kwak glass, but not the ones with the timber stand.



Coooooorrrrrrrrrect 

It is the one with the wood stand but i dont have a wood stand.

It is very thin, very fragile and VERY scary to clean.

holds schooners worth


----------



## Batz

Pilsner Urquell Clone.




Drinking very nicely on a rainy day with clouds up here in the high country. :icon_chickcheers: 

I have a few pilsners in kegs still but, I'll start brewing ales from now on, feels like porter and stout weather to me.


batz


----------



## jyo

Oatmeal Stout. My first beer with only a first wort hop addition and really enjoying the simplicity. 
Williamette at 90 mins FWH. This is my best stout to date....inspired by one of Manticle's recipes.


----------



## Fish13

jyo said:


> Oatmeal Stout. My first beer with only a first wort hop addition and really enjoying the simplicity.
> Williamette at 90 mins FWH. This is my best stout to date....inspired by one of Manticle's recipes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55125



i'll raise you a black arse ale an aussie ale.

Both using POR flowers. the black ale has target and fuggles in it and is a really really nice drop the case swap boys will love it.


----------



## jyo

Ok, I raise you a rice lager. Galaxy malt, POR at 60 and Saaz at the end. 3470 @ 11'
Tasty megaswill! Mrs jyo has had a talking to about moderation with this one


----------



## tanukibrewer

Dry Stout,My first good stout with a full on head on CO2,brewed with the usual suspects grain bill and finished EGK and Northern Brewer.Found an addition of Calcium Sulphate to RO water in mash has improved colour and head retention.
Cheers


----------



## Fish13

jyo said:


> Ok, I raise you a rice lager. Galaxy malt, POR at 60 and Saaz at the end. 3470 @ 11'
> Tasty megaswill! Mrs jyo has had a talking to about moderation with this one
> 
> View attachment 55263
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55264



you win












for now


----------



## Bribie G

I had a crack at a Cascade Pale Ale (Green Label) that was discussed on the forum. 
It was either going to turn out like VB or like Cascade B) 

It turned out very much like the latter: 

Galaxy malt
a kilo of Chinese Maltose Syrup (as opposed to da wite sugaz )
POR flowers

Danish Lager yeast 13 letting it rise to 18

Ten days at -1

I love this one, I love it. 

However there's an interesting side effect which I put down to the maltose syrup perhaps?


----------



## bullsneck

Bribie G said:


> I had a crack at a Cascade Pale Ale (Green Label) that was discussed on the forum.
> It was either going to turn out like VB or like Cascade B)
> 
> It turned out very much like the latter:
> 
> Galaxy malt
> a kilo of Chinese Maltose Syrup (as opposed to da wite sugaz )
> POR flowers
> 
> Danish Lager yeast 13 letting it rise to 18
> 
> Ten days at -1
> 
> I love this one, I love it.
> 
> However there's an interesting side effect which I put down to the maltose syrup perhaps?



Quit drinking and install the updates on your computer...  

edit - added smiley to convey sarcasm.


----------



## Bribie G

And pay da masta card bill :lol:

edit: and da tesstra


----------



## DKS

Tony said:


> Belgian Pale Ale.
> 
> Oh this stuff is addictive...... runs the fine line between body but swill-able, sweet, bitter, malty, dry, buiskety, moreish yum juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pils, Munich 2, brisket, aromatic and special B
> 
> forbidden fruit yeast



SOLD!!
Care to share the recipe Tony?
Ill have a crack at that given the rave. Just what Ime looking for ATM.
Daz


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Accidental Strong Lager (quite honey like, with a nice saaz bouquet, 7.2%):


----------



## DeGarre

4.1% Summer Pale Ale:


----------



## Shifter

My house beer Fatter Yak, superb hoppy with hint of malt.


----------



## Bribie G

Gettin the hang of the new rig, my first pint

Tetleys style smoooootttthhhh pour on nitro mix. Joggled the keg a bit when I was hooking it up and picking up a bit of sediment, should clear by the third or fourth or fifth..........

man that's creamy, it's no wonder this style has taken off in the UK in recent years, it goes down like mother's milk. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Shifter

Wow, that is creamy. Like the old "widget" days.


----------



## bulp

Been a while since i've had something worthy \, West coast IPA clone 2.0 straight outa the fermenta

My NWipAttitude


----------



## Tony

Still got some work to do on the system but its getting there

Smooth pour stout

Y.U.M


----------



## dmac80

Tony said:


> Still got some work to do on the system but its getting there
> 
> Smooth pour stout
> 
> Y.U.M



Has the recipe hit the mark mate?


----------



## Tony

no........ its a damn nice stout but its not Guinness

I think its gunna take a bit of development. not that that will be painful or anything


----------



## Adam Howard

Pale mild with homegrown Chinook and Cascade late. Nice clean nutty malt character with good hop presence. Ripping summer beer.....in the middle of winter! Mad clarity too.


----------



## Fourstar

You know something is wrong when the mikkeller tripel you had is no where near as good as your own saison.


----------



## waggastew

Warra's American Amber Ale

No photo as I am busily smoking some ribs for the State of Origin kickoff.

Needless to say its another tasty brew. Deep golden colour, fine off white head. Herbal, peach on the nose. Full mouthfeel but not cloying. Bitterness comes through to dominate the malt without going over board. More of the same peachy flavour from the late hops. Touch of roasty notes on the back palate teams up well with the hops.

Definitely worth posting the recipe Rob!

PS. Will be hooking into a Green Flash Hop Head Red Ale after this. First time for this well regarded brewery.


----------



## warra48

Seeing as waggastew post his thoughts on my brews, I'll do the same for his:

waggastew's Harvest Ale (I think that's what it is, misplaced my note with the details I was given). Sorry, no piccy, only thought of it as I drained the last of the glass.

Nice colour, shades of gold and copper. Light head on pouring, but it did persist down the glass. I get some subtle fruity aroma overlying the soft malt. Medium bodied, and flavour the same as the aroma. Nicely balanced bitterness, not harsh at all. Nice smooth drinking. Would be easy to have too many of these.


----------



## Dave70

I'm totally wrapped with this blonde. Probably start playing with the mash next time to get a drier finish, but I tells ya, for a beer that's around 8%, it's just _to _ easy going down. Evidenced by the fact it's taken about five minutes to type this.
Belgian's are the shit. Really.


----------



## bulp

Dave70 said:


> I'm totally wrapped with this blonde. Probably start playing with the mash next time to get a drier finish, but I tells ya, for a beer that's around 8%, it's just _to _ easy going down. Evidenced by the fact it's taken about five minutes to type this.
> Belgian's are the shit. Really.


That looks ******* delicious.


----------



## bulp

I'm drinking the best beer I've made too date a west coast ipa clone


----------



## Tony

Dave70 said:


> I'm totally wrapped with this blonde. Probably start playing with the mash next time to get a drier finish, but I tells ya, for a beer that's around 8%, it's just _to _ easy going down. Evidenced by the fact it's taken about five minutes to type this.
> Belgian's are the shit. Really.



Dave....... simply stunning!

I have a lot of AHB members who meet me for the first time and say......... well...... your not a hobo after all 

They think i look like my picture that's been there since i joined.

I look at your pic in the top left, and then at your picture of that beer and try and imaging you drinking from that glass.

PMSL :lol:


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Landlord. I finally feel like im in the U.K again! 

Cheers


----------



## kelbygreen

you would look like that tony if you had hair


----------



## Dave70

Tony said:


> Dave....... simply stunning!
> 
> I have a lot of AHB members who meet me for the first time and say......... well...... your not a hobo after all
> 
> They think i look like my picture that's been there since i joined.
> 
> I look at your pic in the top left, and then at your picture of that beer and try and imaging you drinking from that glass.
> 
> PMSL :lol:



Cheers bulp and Tony. I'm blushing a little.

I need to get with the times and acquire some snifters and tulips though. 
That crystal is part of a set. Also a wedding present. And fragile.
Lets face it. It's only a matter of time with me..


----------



## saintbanger

First post in this section, have taken plenty of photos of bbers that turned out nice but never get round to sharing. Made this clone of Jamil's Evil Twin for a friends engagement present when they came over for dinner. The photo (if it works) doesn't do it justice, beautiful and clear with a lovely red glow. The aroma is amazing and now 2 weeks after the night is nice and balanced. Shame there is only one or two glasses left in the keg. This is going to be my new house beer for a few a while to come.









Evil Twin Clone (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.7
Bitterness (IBU): 25.3 (Average)

82.25% Golden Promise Malt
8.94% Munich I
6.26% Caramalt
2.56% Caraaroma

0.4 g/L Nugget (13.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.4 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 68C for 70 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


----------



## Bribie G

Cascade Pale Ale tribute, from a recipe that some chick from Cascade emailed an AHB member a few years ago "Of course this is beyond the ability of home brewers but just for the record, here is the recipe"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ged

Bribie G said:


> Cascade Pale Ale tribute, from a recipe that some chick from Cascade emailed an AHB member a few years ago "Of course this is beyond the ability of home brewers but just for the record, here is the recipe"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:




How's it taste?
Necked a six pack of Cascade PA on the weekend very quickly.
Did you use BB pale ale malt?

Ged


----------



## chunckious

saintbanger said:


> Evil Twin Clone (American Amber Ale)



That's the shit SB....looks bloody good. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## hsb

*Washington AIPA*
1058/1015 (5.7%)
67.4 IBU / 26.8 EBC

25l @ 70% efficiency

5.50 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) 80.1 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 7.3 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) 5.8 % 
0.39 kg Wheat, Flaked 5.6 % 
0.08 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) 1.2 % 

60m - 30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] 41.2 IBUs 
20m - 20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] 14.7 IBUs 
15m - 20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] 4.6 IBUs 
10m - 10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] 5.0 IBUs 
5m - 20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] 1.9 IBUs 
0m - 20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] 0.0 IBUs 
0m - 10.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.70 %] 0.0 IBUs 

Stepped mashed:
50(10) - 63(10) - 67(40) - 72(10) - 78(10)

From




Through




And




To





First time using Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire too. Yum! Was a hazy sort of morning off the back of tucking into this. The wheat gives it nice lacing all the way down the pint (and the next and..!) Very happy with this one, is a keeper, I got marmalade, others got pear/peach. Good balance, perfect copper colour, nice medium body too. Glad I didn't manage to quoff it all last night. The first of many AIPAs I think.
Glass is a bit dirty but easily clear enough for my tastes, just from 2 weeks of Cold crashing.

Cascade gives that first US-style citrus in the taste but the Columbus and Simcoe come through to give it more complexity/earthiness without going nuts on the tropical fruit thing.
This is more like an ESB with a hint of citrus or something, I'm no hophead, 67 IBU is enough for me.


----------



## kezza

My barvarian dunkle little dark but nice roasted coffee flavour


----------



## Bribie G

ged said:


> How's it taste?
> Necked a six pack of Cascade PA on the weekend very quickly.
> Did you use BB pale ale malt?
> 
> Ged




BB Galaxy and 30% sugar, however rather than cane sugar I used 30% (by gravity points) of Maltose Rice Syrup, and it turned out super smooth with that slight sweetness you get in Cascade, and the POR really suit the brew (I used flowers) plus a Danish Lager yeast. I read a report from CUB written a few years ago which states that they use maltose syrups in many of their brews. Maltose is not unlike cane sugar but is a glucose-glucose rather than a glucose-fructose molecule so the yeast prefers it apparently.


----------



## Rowy

Bribie G said:


> BB Galaxy and 30% sugar, however rather than cane sugar I used 30% (by gravity points) of Maltose Rice Syrup, and it turned out super smooth with that slight sweetness you get in Cascade, and the POR really suit the brew (I used flowers) plus a Danish Lager yeast. I read a report from CUB written a few years ago which states that they use maltose syrups in many of their brews. Maltose is not unlike cane sugar but is a glucose-glucose rather than a glucose-fructose molecule so the yeast prefers it apparently.



Heu Bribie sent a PM this morning but doesn't appear anywhere. Is your mailbox full or aree you sort of suspended again <_<


----------



## Tony

Leftover Saison.

used about 50% wheat with a mix of aussie pale and Wey dark, some wey pils, some english ale i think.......... cant remember.

basicly i had all these bags with a kilo or 2 left in them so i milled them all and tipped in a jar of 3726 farmhouse ale yeast that had been in the fridge for 6 weeks.

let it run its course in the warm bar and its bloody fantastic!

malty, dry, tart but creamy smooth, great saison fruitiness in the finnish and a slight floral spice from Mt Hood hops.


----------



## GuyQLD

Apparently my phone takes shit photos.

Either way, introducing my first All Grain BIAB, Irish Red.

It's probably not a particularly good beer, I mashed at 64 degrees (not intended) and Nottingham ate every last molecule of sugar it could find so serving it below 7-10 degrees is a bad idea as there's not a lot of malt character there. Serve a bit warm though and the malt starts coming through.

Colour is a fantastic red, specially with a light behind it.

Would like a little more body in it and a little less "coffee" as it's quite strong, although once the malt comes through it mellows a bit more into chocolate.

Only had 50g of Roast in it too....

I'll definitely try it again with a slightly higher mash temp though, as it is I'm ignoring my poor extract brews to drink this one..... :lol:


----------



## winkle

Gav80 said:


> Landlord. I finally feel like im in the U.K again!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 55658



Ha, my workmates ol' man lives close to that brewery - I must get him to score me some pint glasses.
Beer looks good too...


----------



## Thefatdoghead

winkle said:


> Ha, my workmates ol' man lives close to that brewery - I must get him to score me some pint glasses.
> Beer looks good too...


I get my wife's mum to bring them back from the U.K every time she comes. She brings the beer for the glass as well, I really enjoy the Jail Ale nice drop.


----------



## ged

Bribie G said:


> BB Galaxy and 30% sugar, however rather than cane sugar I used 30% (by gravity points) of Maltose Rice Syrup, and it turned out super smooth with that slight sweetness you get in Cascade, and the POR really suit the brew (I used flowers) plus a Danish Lager yeast. I read a report from CUB written a few years ago which states that they use maltose syrups in many of their brews. Maltose is not unlike cane sugar but is a glucose-glucose rather than a glucose-fructose molecule so the yeast prefers it apparently.



Where you buy? Supermarket?


----------



## mwd

ged said:


> Where you buy? Supermarket?




Some Asian Grocery stores stock it cheaper than Coles where you can find it in the health food section at about $3.50 for 500g jar.


----------



## Tony

Bribie G said:


> I read a report from CUB written a few years ago which states that they use maltose syrups in many of their brews. Maltose is not unlike cane sugar but is a glucose-glucose rather than a glucose-fructose molecule so the yeast prefers it apparently.



Yep.......... i used to work in a starch plant in Tamworth that made glucose syrup for a megaswill mod. 

They take wheat starch, convert it to sugar with enzyme, filter it and run it through evaporators to make it a clear sugar syrup. They can control the fermetability of it via the enzyme conversion process. As far as i know the stuff for beer was almost 100% fermentable like dextrose, and fairly watery to make it easier to handle.


----------



## emnpaul

Tony said:


> I have a lot of AHB members who meet me for the first time and say......... well...... your not a hobo after all
> 
> They think i look like my picture that's been there since i joined.



Beard was longer and one less tooth. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Burt Castle Mild, attempt to recreate Whitbreads 1943 Oat Mild



2.5% but seem fuller, surprisingly quite tasty.


----------



## jyo

American Amber. Amarillo, Cascade, Galaxy.


----------



## keifer33

First attempt at a Pumpkin Ale and even after a mere 3 weeks in the bottle it's smooth and definitely has pumpkin in it. Too easy to drink @ around 7%


----------



## Fish13

keifer33 said:


> First attempt at a Pumpkin Ale and even after a mere 3 weeks in the bottle it's smooth and definitely has pumpkin in it. Too easy to drink @ around 7%
> 
> 
> View attachment 55934



veery nice kieth this for the iron competition coming up?

I blew both kegs this weeks. No more dark ale or aussie ale. but i did have a bottle of dark ale and 90 IPA.....


----------



## keifer33

It is indeed Mr Fish. You better get moving and fill those kegs stat!


----------



## Fish13

oh i am. i only have the 9L to fill....


----------



## globe

Hi Tony,
what was your og and fg?

Chris.



Tony said:


> hefeweizen
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
> Total Grain (kg): 11.00
> Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.99
> Anticipated EBC: 7.4
> Anticipated IBU: 12.4
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
> Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
> 
> 
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 63.6 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
> 32.7 3.60 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
> 3.6 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
> 
> 
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 42.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 7.00 12.4 40 min.
> 
> 
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen
> 
> 
> Mashed in @ 2L/kg @ 52 deg for 10 min
> infused to 63 deg and rest for 45min
> infused to 71 deg for 15 min
> Drained and sparged with 80 deg water
> 
> ferment @20 deg and dump in keg from primary as soon as its done!


----------



## warra48

One of waggastew's, the same one as in his post #4644 of 20/5/12 in this thread.

Pretty good description in the original post.

Nice light colour, very clear. Finely beaded tight head which lasts.
Light flowery fruity spicy aroma of hops, on top of some sweet malt.
Very clean on the palate, very well balanced between malt and hops, although the hops come out on top in the finish.
Excellent effort.


----------



## petesbrew

Stormborne (Dry) Stout



Dusseldorf Altbier


----------



## wraith

My first homegrown hops ale, Chinook wet hopped.
Sorry about blurry pic, don't know what I'm doing wrong.

Wraith


----------



## GuyQLD

Knocking back a Boonies LCPA, the last of my Kits'n'bits phase after successfully bottling AG #2 Fatter yak and then brewing AG#3 Smurto's Golden Ale..

Got the house to myself and have left over chilli to eat.

Life is good.


----------



## winkle

A hybrid AIPA/Tripel.


Been loaded up with Cascade and Columbus hops, weighs in at 9% ABV and should win by a knockout.


----------



## Northside Novice

o muma :icon_drool2:


----------



## Golani51

I had Tactical Nuclear Penguin tonight at Antique Bar in Glenhuntly Road Elsternwick. They are doing another tasting Sunday eve $18/60mL sample. Happy to go again if anyone interested. Slurped on it for two hours. Worth every cent. Dark berries, currant, molasses...obvious alcohol (duh!).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

After the month off, my first beers were Quality Controlof kegs, including this -my new mild at 3.5%:











Sorry Rowy, i will get to yours, I'm not in the mood to drink much - i want to save them for a clean palate.


----------



## JDW81

Golani51 said:


> I had Tactical Nuclear Penguin tonight at Antique Bar in Glenhuntly Road Elsternwick. They are doing another tasting Sunday eve $18/60mL sample. Happy to go again if anyone interested. Slurped on it for two hours. Worth every cent. Dark berries, currant, molasses...obvious alcohol (duh!).



They've certainly improved their drinks list since I was there last. Looks like I move out of Elsternwick at the wrong time.


----------



## sean_0

My Brakspear Special Bitter from "Brew your own real ale at home". Wasn't too impressed with this at first but it's a seriously drinkable beer. It's slowly winning me over. It's the first beer I've tried using invert sugar in and it's something I will experiment with again.


----------



## Bizier

A brown porter brewed with US05, brown malt, choc malt, MO... It's pretty good. I did a triple batch, fermented a second with US05 have a cube left and was thinking of using a Belgian or an estery UK strain.


----------



## GuyQLD

Fatter Yak as per the recipe in the database. 

After three weeks in the bottle it's just getting into its prime now. My god. I've died and gone to hell, this is to much fun to be heaven. 

I should have started BIAB earlier. I've never made a better brew.


----------



## Bizier

My first glass of this IIPA, which was designed to lighten my hop freezer some. Because the hops are getting on, I got some 2012 Galaxy and Motueka flowers, and added 90g of one variety to each keg. This is the Motueka, and there are yellow flecks of lupulin in the head.


----------



## Tony

Bizier said:


> A brown porter brewed with US05, brown malt, choc malt, MO... It's pretty good. I did a triple batch, fermented a second with US05 have a cube left and was thinking of using a Belgian or an estery UK strain.



Save it for summer and ferment it with a saison yeast at full 30+ heat

trust me


----------



## Bizier

While I totally appreciate the suggestion, I'm going to pitch a big coopers reculture starter on this cube but I'm happy with the recipe except water, so might brew again and saison is def my thing, so I might give that a spin.


----------



## jyo

That IIPA looks awesome, Biz. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bizier

You should take your planned holiday to Imagination Land soon Jyo, I have migrated SOR and have four taps running.


----------



## jyo

Bizier said:


> You should take your planned holiday to Imagination Land soon Jyo, I have migrated SOR and have four taps running.



Hahaha! I have been found out; I didn't invent Imagination Land! 

Sounds great. 

I'll be flicking you a PM soon, mate.


edit- added capitals for Imagination Land. It's like Disney Land, only less real.


----------



## Bizier

jyo said:


> It's like Disney Land, only less real.


It won't be real with _that_ attitude.

If you bring a bottle of your date beer, I can blend some with my cherry beer for some awesome innuendo action.


----------



## jyo

Bizier said:


> It won't be real with _that_ attitude.
> 
> If you bring a bottle of your date beer, I can blend some with my cherry beer for some awesome innuendo action.




It's a date!



Pour form....


----------



## keifer33

Be careful Dan, if you haven't met jyo before you're in for a treat!


----------



## winkle

Belgian Dubbel with sour cherries.



Not quite at its best (needs another 2 weeks conditioning I'd guess), but not bad at all - not to style but WGAS.


----------



## AndrewQLD

winkle said:


> Belgian Dubbel with sour cherries.
> View attachment 56503
> 
> Not quite at its best (needs another 2 weeks conditioning I'd guess), but not bad at all - not to style but WGAS.




Hope that will make it to the Bat Cave Perry.


----------



## winkle

AndrewQLD said:


> Hope that will make it to the Bat Cave Perry.



A couple of bottles will get there at least


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Hallertau and Vienna lager

Last bottle, Brewed this about 12 or so months ago. Forgot about it and saw it up the back of the fridge today. This glass was ******* beautiful..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Be careful Dan, if you haven't met jyo before you're in for a treat!



Hey! Bizier knows what he's in for :lol: 



APA with Vienna as the base. Cascade, Amarillo and Galaxy. I'm not waiting for this to clear up...


----------



## winkle

Brewday over and its time to watch a few hours of the 3 Stooges whilst consuming a pint or two of Irish Red.




Edit: Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck.....


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

winkle said:


> Brewday over and its time to watch a few hours of the 3 Stooges whilst consuming a pint or two of Irish Red.
> 
> View attachment 56551
> 
> 
> Edit: Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck.....



I've been putting off watching it, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## A3k

My Belgian Tripel last night. mmmmmmm yum
not as alcoholic as i was going for, but i think that's probalby a good thing given the drinkability.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Tony

Finally hooked up the nitrogen bottle........ its been sitting there gathering dust for about 2 months.

6% ESB (unfiltered) from primary to this in 5 minutes 

initial pour:






30 seconds later:






and done. took about 3 min all up:






Creamy head: 






and it holds it too........ i sipped for half hour and this head was still there at the bottom of the glass at the end.......... as it should be!






kegging a stout tomorrow...... pics to come 

cheers


----------



## bconnery

Sour Orange Black IPA. 
Black IPA with a little of my sour citrus as an experiment. 

Really loving this. 
Hoppy beer with a citrus flavour and a nice sour level. 

View attachment 56563


----------



## Yob

Was pleased with the clarity from this little APA yesterday, it must be said though it was drunk un-refrigerated at ambient brew shed temps.. will be interested to see if it develops a chill haze when put in the fridge.







:icon_drunk:


----------



## Tony

Never buying Guinness again!

All praise the VT037 Multimix bottle


----------



## bconnery

Tony said:


> Never buying Guinness again!
> 
> All praise the VT037 Multimix bottle



No shamrock in the foam?


----------



## Tony

bconnery said:


> No shamrock in the foam?



Na that's for girls, might as well cut off me nuts and drink a vodka cruiser


----------



## emnpaul

I'm probably light years behind on this but I just have to ask, what is a VT037 Multimix bottle?

It didn't come up on Google.


----------



## Charst

Extract Coopers Eng ale with Tin of Saunders LME and a hit of east kent at the end. Been in the cupboard 6 months as it was tasting shit but it's clear as a bell and tasting pretty good now. 
http://i.pgu.me/xaFxR9GP_original.jpg


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm drinking a mojito.


----------



## warra48

It's a sad sad day.

Just finished the last bottle of probably the best AIPA I've ever brewed, and probably one of the best brews I've ever made.

It will be fondly remembered.


----------



## Tony

emnpaul said:


> I'm probably light years behind on this but I just have to ask, what is a VT037 Multimix bottle?
> 
> It didn't come up on Google.



Its a gas bottle...... filled with 30% Co2 and 70% nitrogen.


----------



## TidalPete

Probably missing the point here but have always assumed this thread is for showing off one's beers & brewing skills & not for idle chit-chat as per most of the last posts ??????
My point being --- No pretty pics then no post. h34r: 

Just to stay on-topic here's a pic of my Rob Roy 80\- in an inappropriate glass.

Love your nitro setup Tony.


----------



## jakub76

Just enjoying the last glass of awesomeness.


----------



## Batz

Ok a picture :huh:  

Way too cold to take it outside in my normal spot.




My Pilsner Urquell clone, I should be drinking ales but this is four months old and very nice.

idle chit-chat


----------



## emnpaul

Tony said:


> Its a gas bottle...... filled with 30% Co2 and 70% nitrogen.



Oh. I probably should have taken the hint when you said "bottle". Thanks.

Picture attached.

Of beer.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> idle chit-chat



Edited with the appropriate software! <_<


----------



## Dave70

Belgian Dubbel. 

Being anal about getting my fermentation temps and starting gravity's spot on as opposed to my regular casual approach really paid dividends with this beer. With only about six weeks under its belt in the bottle it tastes as good as it looks, fruity without being overly sweet, warm without being hot, if you know what I mean. As usual, could stand to finish drier.


----------



## warra48

One of waggastew's recent efforts.

Can't recall what style it's supposed to be. Anyway, I'm enjoying it.

Deep golden colour, little in the way of head. Medium carbonation. 
Restained aroma, similar to the palate.
Gentle sweetness, from what I think must be Pils malt, on the palate, along with noble hop spice and fruitiness. Medium bodied.
Quite a long sustained malty finish, just held in check by the lingering hop flavour and light bitterness.
Higher carbonation would possibly give it a crisper finish, without wanting to be critical.

Nice effort, and it's slaking my thirst nicely. Could easily do a session on this.


----------



## waggastew

warra48 said:


> View attachment 56583
> 
> 
> One of waggastew's recent efforts.
> 
> Can't recall what style it's supposed to be. Anyway, I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Deep golden colour, little in the way of head. Medium carbonation.
> Restained aroma, similar to the palate.
> Gentle sweetness, from what I think must be Pils malt, on the palate, along with noble hop spice and fruitiness. Medium bodied.
> Quite a long sustained malty finish, just held in check by the lingering hop flavour and light bitterness.
> Higher carbonation would possibly give it a crisper finish, without wanting to be critical.
> 
> Nice effort, and it's slaking my thirst nicely. Could easily do a session on this.



Was an attempt at a Euro style lager. Will drop over another bottle as all my others have plenty of carb. I must have been daydreaming when I primed (or didn't as the case may be) that one!


----------



## warra48

Pours very pale, with a slight ginger beer tinge to it. Mrs warra thought I was pouring a ginger beer!
Not a big head, but what's there is sustained for some time, although it ultimately dies down.
Aroma has a restrained light fruity lemony quality. I can't detect anything that should not be there.
Very neutral flavour, with no real malt as I notice, but with a slight cereal quality. No diacetyl.
Hop flavour is restrained, and tastes the same as the aroma.
Bitterness is just high enough to balance the very light palate, and leaves a clean finish, with a slightly acidic citric finishing touch to clean up.

Altogether a very refreshing light well balanced lager.

It's not one of my brews, but another of waggastew's efforts.
This must be the beer from post #3400, in the "What are you Brewing" thread. 
I tasted it and wrote these notes before I found what it was meant to be.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

this red IPA attempt:






Not quite as bitter as I'd hoped, still delicious though. (the ol spreadsheet had it up around 70IBU but I'd say its more like 40-50)

Obviously a lot darker when not held in front of a lamp 

Looking forward to seeing the colour as the keg clears up in the coming weeks.



Liam_snorkel said:


> 23l BIAB no chill
> 67deg single infusion
> 78deg mashout
> 1057 OG
> 
> 5kg maris otter
> 0.5kg carared
> 0.4kg wheat
> 70g carafa special T2
> 
> 10g CTZ @ 60
> 10g cascade @ 10
> 10g centennial @ 10
> 10g chinook @ 10
> 10g amarillo @ 10
> 
> 20g cascade @ cube
> 20g centennial @ cube
> 20g chinook @ cube
> 20g amarillo @ cube
> 
> CC hops after a week in primary:
> 9g nelson sauvin (leftovers)
> 25g cascade
> 25g amarillo
> 10g centennial
> 10g chinook
> 
> Notto yeast.


----------



## Cocko

Liam_snorkel said:


> this red IPA attempt:
> 
> Not quite as bitter as I'd hoped, still delicious though. (the ol spreadsheet had it up around 70IBU but I'd say its more like 40-50)
> 
> Obviously a lot darker when not held in front of a lamp
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the colour as the keg clears up in the coming weeks.




WOW - That is RED! Thank you for postin the recipe... will be trying that grain bill Saturday

I love you.

a little.

Not any more.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I think the iphone camera is playing tricks on us because it's not _that_ ******* red.
Still, I think I nailed the colour I was after.
I'll post a daylight photo on Saturday.


----------



## Cocko

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll post a daylight photo on Saturday.



Please do.

Great colour!



Feelings are back to neutral, till pic.


----------



## Cocko

So in the theme of red, I cracked a bottle from the store room!!

Its flavour is spot on and I thank who ever beer this is!! [Sorry, its a printed label and says]

"Irish Vienna Rad Ale - 5.8% - WY 1084"

Also, very red in the right light!

Good brewing!


----------



## Cocko

Whos beer is this?

******* great red, please let me know the recipe.


----------



## drew9242

Some pics that i finally got around to downsizing.


----------



## mwd

Wow they look delectable what a head on the stout. My toucan stout gives a dirty brown head nothing like that, that one looks fantastic.


----------



## drew9242

Tropical_Brews said:


> Wow they look delectable what a head on the stout. My toucan stout gives a dirty brown head nothing like that, that one looks fantastic.



It's actually a robust porter. The photo looks quite a bit darker then it is in the light. But I do love the sense frothy head on it. Stuff knows how I did it though.


----------



## mwd

A take on BribieG's headbanger toucan stout but used the Thomas Coopers Irish stout as base.
Cannot see too much on the picture but gives a dirty brown head which drops off quickly. The taste is like Coopers Extra Stout on Steroids. Not as bitter as I expected probably due to high FG. Trouble is it has only been in the bottle 2 weeks and it is half gone already.


----------



## Spiesy

Cocko said:


> View attachment 56646
> 
> 
> Whos beer is this?
> 
> ******* great red, please let me know the recipe.


My beer mate. 

sc.


----------



## Cocko

Spiesy said:


> My beer mate.
> 
> sc.



Its in a bottle mate, you have never bottled a beer in your life!

sc.


----------



## Nick JD

House Bohemian Pilsner.


----------



## Spiesy

Cocko said:


> Its in a bottle mate, you have never bottled a beer in your life!
> 
> sc.


pretty sure I have, mates.

sc.


----------



## Barley Belly

Nick JD said:


> House Bohemian Pilsner.


Recipe???


----------



## Adam Howard

Traditional Bock. Lacking some lagering time but it's pretty good!


----------



## Batz

Nick JD said:


> House Bohemian Pilsner.




Marks Home Brew sell Brewbrite.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Rauchroggenweiss - gone, sorry.

No more bottles and this ain't a kegger, so I'm back to my mild.

The Rauchroggenweiss is one of those beers that sounds like an idea, and you like to try it on that basis. If I got this at the archive as a smokey - I'd be happy to pay for it, but not a 4 pints a night beer.

The mild, however......

Goomba


----------



## neal32

Nick JD said:


> House Bohemian Pilsner.


Dat chill haze.


----------



## Nick JD

neal32 said:


> Dat chill haze.



Dat cold glass. Otherwise known as condensation. Here's a quick photo just out of the tap.


----------



## Nick JD

Barley Belly said:


> Recipe???



*House Boh Pils* (Bohemian Pilsener)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.9
Bitterness (IBU): 35.0 (Average)

97.22% Bohemian Pilsner
1.39% Carabohemian
1.39% Melanoidin

1.5 g/L Saaz (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Saaz (6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Irish Moss @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 11C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Nick JD

IIPA






*IIPA* (American IIPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.080 (P): 19.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 8.28 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.7
Bitterness (IBU): 80.4 (Average)

88.51% Weyermann Pilsner
10.21% Cane Sugar
1.28% Roasted Barley

2.5 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## winkle

Yet another Saison.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Yet another Saison.
> View attachment 56779




That would make a man proud :lol:


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> That would make a man proud :lol:


Ha!
its either a beer or a weird cigarette.


----------



## dent

I have always been wanting a stange. Finally got a set today. 







The vision is complete.



(cluster lager)


----------



## Dave70

dent said:


> I have always been wanting a stange. Finally got a set today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vision is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> (cluster lager)



Oh, nice..

Filtered?

I'm guessing you didn't just randomly snap that pic on your phone..


----------



## dent

Nope, unfiltered. About 4 weeks in the keg. Looks pretty good I reckon.

(nikkor 180mm/2.8)


----------



## jyo

Dent, that is a beautiful thing, man.


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> Dent, that is a beautiful thing, man.



Agreed........ I would dare say the best beer shot i have seen in WITG thus far!

I have considered printing it and putting it on the bar and hoping people think its mine 

The only other Pic i every really loved and remembered was the one of Squire sitting on the loo, with the door cracked in the background of his beer pic........... GOLD.

I just lost an hour of my life looking for it but failed


----------



## dent

Hah, thanks guys. You too could drink from a test tube, live the dream.


----------



## winkle

La Tripel de houblon - an IPA/Tripple hybrid. American hopped to the gunnals, and at 9.5% no shrinking voilet.

Edit: for some reason that is a lot darker than it should be it is really a reddish gold (I 'll attempt to do better)


----------



## Northside Novice

fark :icon_drool2: looks n sounds delish mate


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> fark :icon_drool2: looks n sounds delish mate


You know where it lives


----------



## Northside Novice

ha see you soon ! maybe tomoz ? them pannepots are delayed but i have some other good ones ripe for the drinking


----------



## Cocko

winkle said:


> View attachment 56840
> 
> 
> La Tripel de houblon - an IPA/Tripple hybrid. American hopped to the gunnals, and at 9.5% no shrinking voilet.
> 
> Edit: for some reason that is a lot darker than it should be it is really a reddish gold (I 'll attempt to do better)



A little post production, possibly more what it looks like in real life:


----------



## Bizier

winkle said:


> View attachment 56840
> 
> 
> La Tripel de houblon - an IPA/Tripple hybrid. American hopped to the gunnals, and at 9.5% no shrinking voilet.
> 
> Edit: for some reason that is a lot darker than it should be it is really a reddish gold (I 'll attempt to do better)



You need some back light there Winkle. Your onboard flash will do nothing to show the colour.


----------



## winkle

Cocko said:


> A little post production, possibly more what it looks like in real life:
> 
> View attachment 56841


Ta mate, much more like it. Grabbed another shot off the SD card this morning (sober) that is better representation.


----------



## Batz

Oktoberfest/Mrzen




On tap for your visit tomorrow Rowy :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Kranky

Pliny the Elder Clone, it's pretty close to the original.


----------



## Northside Novice

marry me otter best bitter

(Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 41.0 (Average)

88.22% Maris Otter Malt
8.94% Wheat Malt
2.84% Crystal 60

3 g/L Willamette (4.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
1.3 g/L Willamette (4.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L Willamette (4.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with 1469

Notes: pitched onto willgp smash yeastcake- wyeast 1469

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## barls

brewing today so thought id have a glass of my sour abbey off tap
https://twitter.com/barls80/status/24243451...4/photo/1/large


----------



## NickB

English Dark Mild out of my newly acquired Beer Engine (Thanks Batz!)

The hand pump makes this beer shine... nom nom nom


----------



## NickB

Next up, my Liquid Lunch IIPA (7.5%, 80IBU, 120g dry hops) through the hand pump as well...

Huge bitter hit up-front (more bitter than your Mother-in-Law), followed by a mouth-puckeringly bitter aftertaste mixed with citrussy and resinous US hops...Delightful!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> English Dark Mild of my newly acquired Beer Engine (Thanks Batz!)
> 
> The hand pump makes this beer shine... nom nom nom
> 
> View attachment 56912


Bastard!
Looks pretty good mate, BTW.
_(Mine is stripped again as I attempt to get a decent seal, it'll be sort of functional by the weekend or I'll brew a lager <_< )
_


----------



## NickB

You should come around for a beer and I'll make you jealous


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Bastard!
> Looks pretty good mate, BTW.
> _(Mine is stripped again as I attempt to get a decent seal, it'll be sort of functional by the weekend or I'll brew a lager <_< )
> _




If all else fails give it to me to fix for ya mate, too easy.


----------



## warra48

The latest incarnation of my AIPA.
The recipe is in the data base.

This batch is definitely one for hop lovers. 
Seems to have more hop character and bite than the previous batch but, man oh man, it's going down a treat.
Love the colour and the clarity.


----------



## winkle

One for Batz.


Gose at dusk.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> One for Batz.
> View attachment 57000
> 
> Gose at dusk.




Save one for me tomorrw mate :beer: Looks fantastic.

batz


----------



## winkle

An important milestone in any mans life, my first beer outta my beer engine.


Flying pig bitter, oh yeah (using a pre-war sparkler and all).


Cor, bleedin lurvely.


----------



## NickB

What temp did you serve at? I grabbed a couple at room temp last week, then a few at keg fridge temp the other night.... The room temp beer had a much, MUCH better head...fridge beer was good, but a little lifeless....

Hmmm

Looks good though Perry!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> What temp did you serve at? I grabbed a couple at room temp last week, then a few at keg fridge temp the other night.... The room temp beer had a much, MUCH better head...fridge beer was good, but a little lifeless....
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Looks good though Perry!



Poured it off the fridge keg in a "polypin like object" and allowed to get to around 10 c. Still trying to work out weather I prefer the sparkler less version or the straight pour. Is four pints in one half of football normal?


----------



## NickB

I'd say try another....then one more to be sure


----------



## Smokomark

winkle said:


> Is four pints in one half of football normal?




Quite normal.

And now for 4 more.


----------



## Smokomark

winkle said:


> Is four pints in one half of football normal?




Quite normal.

And now for 4 more.


----------



## lukiferj

Cele-jay-tion Ale - My take on a Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale. Plastic cup is not ideal but these are my pool rules. Even I have to follow them. Gotta love that Qld weather that we are swimming already though.


----------



## jakub76

Sierra Nevada 2012 Hoptimum, I paid $26 for a four-pack.

100 IBU's they reckon. It's pretty frickin hoppy! And quite chewy too. There's a real hop spiciness that I reckon blends nicely with the alcohol warmth. It's pretty intense, loving it!


----------



## tanukibrewer

My Marzen/Octoberfest lager,1st keg is getting hammered as am I,gotta save the second for my birthday/octoberfest party next month.


----------



## Tony

jakub76 said:


> View attachment 57013
> 
> 
> Sierra Nevada 2012 Hoptimum, I paid $26 for a four-pack.
> 
> 100 IBU's they reckon. It's pretty frickin hoppy! And quite chewy too. There's a real hop spiciness that I reckon blends nicely with the alcohol warmth. It's pretty intense, loving it!



Wrong thread mate 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&start=4220


----------



## winkle

Hand cranked shootin' saison


and the "Midnight Train" polypin patent pending


----------



## Tony

How is the saison when its flat mate?

I do like mine spritzy...... but it does look good


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Hair 'o' the dog winkle?


----------



## Tony

Last glass of a sensational Aussie Pale Ale.


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> How is the saison when its flat mate?
> 
> I do like mine spritzy...... but it does look good



Not that bad, sourer if anything  
Back on sensible tap now.


----------



## dent

jyo Porter







Bottle donated for tasting yesterday, for possible comp entry. This one is an excellent beer, good head retention, balance of roast (oh-oh) and malt with a firm enough bitterness to make it work. Enough complexity to make it interesting and simple enough to make it easy-drinking. I'm glad to have a pint of it here to myself. Only trouble is that the BJCP trained experts will probably ping it for being "too roasty" as they often do - the style guidelines for porter are a bit over the top IMO.


----------



## jyo

Thanks, mate. That does look mighty tasty


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Bless your cotton socks gelatine... Damn your eyes house lighting...

Classic American Pilsner from BCS. Delicious.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Hand cranked shootin' saison
> View attachment 57030
> 
> and the "Midnight Train" polypin patent pending
> View attachment 57029




I'm glad you didn't convince me to wait until you set up the engine and try a saison after brekky this morning. B) 

batz


----------



## Tony

No Chill Rum Barrel aged porter.

Experiment using toasted rum barrel chips, soaked while hot in Bundy rum, then put in the no chill cube, and thus into the fermenter.

Oh my dear lord its good.......... the Nitrogen smooth pour just adds to the enjoyment, it wouldn't be the same on Co2!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Looks fantastic Tony, I imagine you have a decent body on that beer to balance the Oak?


----------



## Tony

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks fantastic Tony, I imagine you have a decent body on that beer to balance the Oak?



I'm a home brewer mate.......... the decent body went away long ago 

We will leave the discussion to the no chill oaking thread..... as some of your other QLD friends will yell at me for chit chat!

over and out


----------



## Bizier

dent said:


>


That looks like a poster for Jyo Porter: the Movie
_He was a lone porter who didn't quite fit into style._


----------



## jyo

Bizier said:


> That looks like a poster for Jyo Porter: the Movie
> _He was a lone porter who didn't quite fit into style._



Hahaha! I'm sure somewhere in there he has a date with a hot blonde from Vienna....




Vienna blonde with caramelised date syrup...


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

A bit of an experiment I have wanted to do for a while. Half a keg of CAP blended with half of my XPA (extra pale ale).
Damn good if I do say so. :lol: 






Cheers
3G


----------



## .DJ.

my "layered" beer... 

Patent Pending.


----------



## drew9242

.DJ. said:


> my "layered" beer...
> 
> Patent Pending.



Is that just the light or two different beers? Pretty cool none the less.


----------



## .DJ.

2 different beers...


----------



## MaestroMatt

.DJ. said:


> 2 different beers...



I'm thinking the top beer is probably a rye based variant?


----------



## Northside Novice

northside novice said:


> View attachment 56877
> 
> marry me otter best bitter
> 
> (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
> Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
> Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
> Bitterness (IBU): 41.0 (Average)
> 
> 88.22% Maris Otter Malt
> 8.94% Wheat Malt
> 2.84% Crystal 60
> 
> 3 g/L Willamette (4.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
> 1.3 g/L Willamette (4.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Aroma)
> 0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma)
> 0.9 g/L Willamette (4.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma)
> 
> 
> Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
> 
> Fermented at 20C with 1469
> 
> Notes: pitched onto willgp smash yeastcake- wyeast 1469
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*






no one cares anyway, but this is going down a treat this lovely spring arvo! , 3 weeks in the keg and i am dreaming I am in a beer garden next to a canal in the english country side hmmmm 
View attachment 57131


----------



## Batz

northside novice said:


> no one cares anyway, but this is going down a treat this lovely spring arvo! , 3 weeks in the keg and i am dreaming I am in a beer garden next to a canal in the english country side hmmmm
> View attachment 57131




I care possum.


----------



## winkle

northside novice said:


> no one cares anyway, but this is going down a treat this lovely spring arvo! , 3 weeks in the keg and i am dreaming I am in a beer garden next to a canal in the english country side hmmmm
> View attachment 57131



Looks really good, mate.
I'd better get the hand pump set-up for a few of mine


----------



## Batz

Friday and it's the dreaded Far Kin Lager.




Why do I drink this stuff....I Far Kin like it!

Batz


----------



## dicko

Batz said:


> Friday and it's the dreaded Far Kin Lager.
> 
> View attachment 57135
> 
> 
> Why do I drink this stuff....I Far Kin like it!
> 
> Batz



Hi Batz

Is that the Budvar Lager that you mentioned in another post?

Cheers


----------



## Batz

dicko said:


> Hi Batz
> 
> Is that the Budvar Lager that you mentioned in another post?
> 
> Cheers




No mate it's my Aussie pub beer.
Budvar lager is much nicer, well if it's not Friday night anyway.
The latest Budvar lager I did I used Wyeast Budvar, and really I can't pick the difference to the original..

If you want a pub beer Far Kin lager will make most mega swillers happy.

Batz


----------



## Dave70

APA dry hopped with Nelson Sauvin. 
Very moorish.
Next time I think I'll go the whole hog and ramp it up to a muscular IPA.


----------



## [email protected]

Dave70 said:


> APA dry hopped with Nelson Sauvin.
> Very moorish.
> Next time I think I'll go the whole hog and ramp it up to a muscular IPA.



Looks nice :chug: 

Good pic to, nice depth of field.


----------



## Dave70

Beer4U said:


> Good pic to, nice depth of field.



Nikon D7000
35mm 
F 1.8
A 1/200
ISO 100

...now, to give myself an uppercut..


----------



## Fish13

Drinking a rye ale made with denny cons fav 50.

Very fruity but my water fucks it right up. not overly bitter but not fantastic either


----------



## A3k

My latest APA. Very happy with this one. 


[edit] actually put the photo in


----------



## .DJ.

MaestroMatt said:


> I'm thinking the top beer is probably a rye based variant?



Dark Larger on Top
IIPA on bottom


----------



## DU99

English Bitter using Ianh's spreadsheet


----------



## fraser_john

California Common, brewed for ANHC Club Night. Tastes great, just has to pass fellow Corio Bay Brewers selection....


----------



## NickB

NZ Wheat....

Same amazing taste as the Hoppe Heffe...

Brewed and dry hopped with NZ Motueka Flowers (Thanks Dan/King Brown Brewing )

Amazingly tasty, and only been kegged an hour... nom nom nom


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> NZ Wheat....
> 
> Same amazing taste as the Hoppe Heffe...
> 
> Brewed and dry hopped with NZ Motueka Flowers (Thanks Dan/King Brown Brewing )
> 
> Amazingly tasty, and only been kegged an hour... nom nom nom
> 
> 
> View attachment 57358



Oi! Stop drinking and do the house work you lazy bludger  



Seriously, beer o'clock already??? Must be time for a saison.....


----------



## NickB

Hey, I've been busy.... Busy kegging beers, cleaning kegs, watching Hells Kitchen... Drinking... It's hard, HARD work man  And I did all my housework yesterday 

And yes, get into that Saison. You must be tired from all the pictures Anna posted on Facebook this morning (my count is 16!)


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> Friday and it's the dreaded Far Kin Lager.
> 
> View attachment 57135
> 
> 
> Why do I drink this stuff....I Far Kin like it!
> 
> Batz




Hey mate,

did a double batch of this last weekend, 

Had no POR so went with Super Pride, and no Cluster, so went with Galaxy. Not quite as authentic, but still damn good I hope! Will be fermenting in the next week once I build up the starter of BrewTek Aus Ale I have in a vial somewhere 


Cheers


----------



## donburke

double decocted pilsner, all floor malted bohpils, saaz & wy2000

crisp and bitter, notable difference in flavour from the non decdocted pilsners i make, i like it


----------



## NickB

Loos great Don... Wish I had a decent lager on, but I'm too slack to decoct these days


----------



## donburke

NickB said:


> Loos great Don... Wish I had a decent lager on, but I'm too slack to decoct these days



it was my first decoction, might be another year before i do it again, its a long brew day, especially if chilling

might try 1 or 2 percent melanoidin malt next to see if i can cheat it

i also have the same wort fermented with wy 2001 on tap right beside this one, thats the next glass i'll be pouring


----------



## NickB

Hey Don,

Melanoidin works well, but it's not the same as decocting. The true decocted flavour is superior - how superior depends on your threshold for time vs painful waiting.... (in my case, I vote time )

Cheers


----------



## donburke

NickB said:


> NZ Wheat....
> 
> Same amazing taste as the Hoppe Heffe...
> 
> Brewed and dry hopped with NZ Motueka Flowers (Thanks Dan/King Brown Brewing  )
> 
> Amazingly tasty, and only been kegged an hour... nom nom nom
> 
> 
> View attachment 57358



wel it is a style that is best drunk fresh, and i dont think you can get fresher than 1 hour, now drink up and enjoy it before it ages


----------



## NickB

LOL, it's not really a true wheat... fermented with 1272, so it's an American Wheat with NZ hops... Still pretty bloody tasty so far. Probably should lay off the pints, though - the AFL finals aren't on for another hour....


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Hey, I've been busy.... Busy kegging beers, cleaning kegs, watching Hells Kitchen... Drinking... It's hard, HARD work man  And I did all my housework yesterday
> 
> And yes, get into that Saison. You must be tired from all the pictures Anna posted on Facebook this morning (my count is 16!)




Nick made me do it, honest.


A Grisette is going into the cube-of-death in the background.


----------



## NickB

That's fair. I've blamed you for many mis-remembered evenings....And too many drinks.... and killing that hooker...


----------



## Tony

Golden Best Bitter

100% TF Floor malted MO..... with caramelized running's 
3.8%

just kegged it on the nitro. needs a couple of days to settle out but it should clear up


----------



## kenlock

Where's the 'like' button? Looks awesome.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB

Tony, have I ever told you you're a prick?

No?

Well.... YOU'RE A PRICK 



I's gotsa gets me a Nitro Setup


----------



## Adam Howard

Pale mild with homegrown Chinook and Cascade. Been a fair while in the keg. Used Rakau for bittering @ 60. Homegrown hops bursted in over the last 15 mins. Fantastic beer. 3.8%, bitter with a fantastic hop flavour. YUM.


----------



## AndrewQLD

NickB said:


> Tony, have I ever told you you're a prick?
> 
> No?
> 
> Well.... YOU'RE A PRICK
> 
> 
> 
> I's gotsa gets me a Nitro Setup



Sorry Tony, I agree with Nick, bloody beautiful beer and photo, prick!


----------



## jlm

The day he shows a pilsener poured out of that nitro setup we will have to stage an intervention I think.


----------



## Tony

jlm said:


> The day he shows a pilsener poured out of that nitro setup we will have to stage an intervention I think.



Oh i just kegged a 50 liter batch of Boh Pils too......... but its on Co2.......... I may be a prick but I'm not that silly  hehehe

not taken a pic of that yet

Edit: Will have to try and hold a glass all the way to the bat cave for that though

maybe tomorrow


----------



## NickB

Well, a visit to the Bat Cave means a visit here too mate


----------



## pk.sax

My 1033 something saison, 1 week old. Closer to 40 ibus of NZ hallertau.






I will miss you very soon my dear keg system.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

My first crack at a pacific ale clone. It's close enough.


----------



## tazman1967

My first attempt at a Berliner Weisse...






Nice on a hot day, Lacto "bite" just there.. one month in the bottle, will be better in another five.


----------



## tazman1967

German Pilsner..


----------



## AndrewQLD

Some very nice looking beers above, and some nice foam on the Berliner, german pilsner looks nice and clear and the color of that pacific ale is very nice.


----------



## Batz

Oaky Docky Smoky Porter.




Great beer!!

This is a recipe I have not brewed since 2003, and it was Big Beer Belly's recipe (without the oak)... anyone remember that old fella?


Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> Oaky Docky Smoky Porter.
> 
> View attachment 57388
> 
> 
> Great beer!!
> 
> This is a recipe I have not brewed since 2003, and it was Big Beer Belly's recipe (without the oak)... anyone remember that old fella?
> 
> 
> Batz



Pretty sure that was the beer that turned me on to smoked porters, until the descent smoked malt ran out, nice beer indeed.


----------



## Cocko

My third only ever Lager.. in how many years...

Must say, I now have a dedicated Lager fridge, it will run year in and out. Be your own judge on if it is worth it but to me lager brewing now is!


----------



## stakka82

Cocko said:


> My third only ever Lager.. in how many years...
> 
> Must say, I now have a dedicated Lager fridge, it will run year in and out. Be your own judge on if it is worth it but to me lager brewing now is!
> 
> View attachment 57453
> 
> 
> View attachment 57454



What type of lager mate? Nice colour.


----------



## Cocko

stakka82 said:


> What type of lager mate? Nice colour.



Danish? Cockster?...

Sort of made it up:


----------



## dicko

Batz said:


> Oaky Docky Smoky Porter.
> 
> View attachment 57388
> 
> 
> Great beer!!
> 
> This is a recipe I have not brewed since 2003, and it was Big Beer Belly's recipe (without the oak)... anyone remember that old fella?
> 
> 
> Batz



Enough of the "old" there Batz :lol: 
Not many on here would remember.
I changed the "handle" when Beerbelly came on the scene as it got too confusing.

Cheers

BBB aka Dicko


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Strong Pale Lager, needs to clear the keg, as this has been sitting around for 4 months.

Still pretty good, enough to win awards.


----------



## Rowy

Are you a father again yet me lud?:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Rowy said:


> Are you a father again yet me lud?:


Nope, as seems to be usual, this is a rather protacted labour! Now you know how young I am/look,I'm a lad, hey! :-D

How have you gone with the oth3r beers?


----------



## Rowy

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Nope, as seems to be usual, this is a rather protacted labour! Now you know how young I am/look,I'm a lad, hey! :-D
> 
> How have you gone with the oth3r beers?




Sent you a PM


----------



## waggastew

Had a couple of Warra's latest brews over the last few days.

Summer Ale






Nice golden/orange/copper appearance, fine white head that softens on standing. Clean mineral aroma, herbal hop notes. Flavor is very smooth and bitter, slight caramel malt, hint of citrus. Light to medium carbonation. Pleasant mineral after taste. Overall a very clean, crisp and balanced summer quaffer.

English Ale






Burnt orange color, slightly haze and a rocky head. Subtle herbal/fruity hop aroma. Nice grainy malt flavors, firm but balanced woody bitterness. Carbonation med to low. Again another perfectly balanced beer.


----------



## jyo

Great looking beers, blokes, also a bang up effort from the ladies too, cocko.

Pommy Bitter 





AIPA- 6.7%


----------



## donburke

riwaka lager


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Hoppawatti

An IPA about 6.5%, with trucks load of Citra, Galaxy and Simcoe hops, with a bitterness that feels like you've been fingered.....


----------



## donburke

double decocted pilsner with wy2001


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Munich dunkel

80% munich I (weyermann)
20% pilsner (weyermann)
Hallertauer Mittelfrher 6.5%AA 40min 20 IBU
OG:1.051
FG:1.014

Yeast: Hella Bock 2487PC 

So malty bready and creamy. Yum yum yum give me this anyday over a hop driven monster. I love this beer and it shall be on tap at the FatDogHead brewery from now on.


----------



## A3k

Gav80 said:


> Munich dunkel
> 
> 80% munich I (weyermann)
> 20% pilsner (weyermann)
> Hallertauer Mittelfrher 6.5%AA 40min 20 IBU
> OG:1.051
> FG:1.014
> 
> Yeast: Hella Bock 2487PC
> 
> So malty bready and creamy. Yum yum yum give me this anyday over a hop driven monster. I love this beer and it shall be on tap at the FatDogHead brewery from now on.
> 
> View attachment 57516



Looks good Gav,

quick question, how'd you get that colour with only munich I (assuming Weyermann) and pils? did you boil for ages, caramalise etc?


----------



## kymba

cascade & centennial french saison. no idea how these things are supposed to taste but i think it would be better if the 1st day of ferment hadn't been at 35*. a bit of pepper and lots of sauvignon blanc

finished at 1.002 which makes it 6%

just perfect for grand final breakfast!


----------



## kelbygreen

lol hope you dont keep drinking them or you will miss the grand final : P looks good, Never brewed a saison before ether


----------



## jyo

kymba said:


> cascade & centennial french saison. no idea how these things are supposed to taste but i think it would be better if the 1st day of ferment hadn't been at 35*. a bit of pepper and lots of sauvignon blanc
> 
> finished at 1.002 which makes it 6%
> 
> just perfect for grand final breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 57521



Love saisons! Gotta get my saison and witbier mojo on for the approaching Summer. 

Just remember, it's the Belgian strain that can push the higher temps of 30+, not the french strain...


----------



## kymba

2 pints later and I'm really digging this. You are right though Kelby, 1 more then onto mids I think


----------



## Northside Novice

golden pash
stone n wood wannabe


----------



## Thefatdoghead

A3k said:


> Looks good Gav,
> 
> quick question, how'd you get that colour with only munich I (assuming Weyermann) and pils? did you boil for ages, caramalise etc?



Ahh sorry about that I forgot the carraffa II. Just added a touch to darken it up.

munich 80%
Pilsner 18%
carraffa 2%

Ill probably back off the carraffa a tad to lighten it up next time. I think I put the recipe in the data base.


----------



## billygoat

Belgian Golden Strong in the Duvel style.
Thanks to Hogshead for the ripper glass.


----------



## vic45

billygoat said:


> Belgian Golden Strong in the Duvel style.
> Thanks to Hogshead for the ripper glass.



Looks superb Deano. :beerbang: 

Only thing on tap here atm (due to my recent fermentation issues h34r: ) is Cider.
Not for long though, Brewed a standard Bitter last weekend for Beasties and an ESB today.
Kegged an AIPA and an APA today as well.
I'm back.


----------



## TidalPete

billygoat said:


> Belgian Golden Strong in the Duvel style.
> Thanks to Hogshead for the ripper glass.



That Belgian looks really tasty billygoat. We WILL meet up next time you're up this way.  
Your pic from a couple of days ago looks as good as it tasted Gav. :icon_cheers: 

Getting into the NRL Grand Final swing of things with a pic of my latest Rodger in the appropriate glass & a pic of my latest Vanilla Mocha Porter in an entirely inappropriate glass.  
Hard to tell the difference between the two pics unless you look at the highlights in the bottom of the glasses.


----------



## TidalPete

In celebration of another NRL Grand Final going to a club outside the narrow circle of those NRL SCP (work it out those below the border) I have hereby named the latest twist of my Vienna Lager "Dogsarsebiter". 
As usual & in keeping with my "off the cuff" presentations this beer is not in an appropriate glass as you well may notice?
With approx 83% Vienna & 17% secret Qld ingredients, with hops that I can't recall ATM at 29 IBU, gelatined, & fermented with S-189 it's not too bad at all even if I do say so myself.  


*Onya Billy & the rest of the QLD connection. *:super: 
This time next year it will be eight-in-a-row! OH WOW! :lol: 

Happy brewing to you all brewers. :beer:


----------



## winkle

IT looks as blurred as I feel Pete.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> IT looks as blurred as I feel Pete.



Me too Perry


----------



## donburke

lawn mowed, fertilised and watered

now watering myself with the perfect lawnmower beer ... a kolsch


----------



## billygoat

TidalPete said:


> That Belgian looks really tasty billygoat. We WILL meet up next time you're up this way.
> 
> Pete, I will be in QLD on Friday for 9 nights. The only problem is, I will be in Townsville, a bit far from the Sunshine Coast.
> Will check out the Townsville brewery while I'm there.
> Cheers


----------



## dent

donburke said:


> lawn mowed, fertilised and watered




85/1.2? Stab us with money why don't you.


Good job.


----------



## donburke

dent said:


> 85/1.2? Stab us with money why don't you.
> 
> 
> Good job.



it does come with some shortcomings, but it is my favourite

i'll strip the exif data next time B)


----------



## adz1179

donburke said:


> lawn mowed, fertilised and watered
> 
> now watering myself with the perfect lawnmower beer ... a kolsch
> 
> View attachment 57583




Awesome looking beer (great photo too). recipe on here?


----------



## jyo

DBIAC


----------



## keifer33

jyo said:


> DBIAC



Dont lie jyo the first thing that came to mind was -


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Dont lie jyo the first thing that came to mind was -




You got me! :lol:


----------



## donburke

adz1179 said:


> Awesome looking beer (great photo too). recipe on here?



recipe here ...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=955764


----------



## mje1980

No pics but last night i had a sneak peek of my munich helles that is carbing up in the keg. Wy 2308 throws a great malty aroma, though a touch of sulphur, but its actually not a bad sulphur if that makes sense. Taste is dry and malty, and again, a tiny bit of sulphur/green apple, but im hoping it'll disappear in a week or 2. I cold pitched the 2nd batch of it on the whole cake from this batch, and im fermenting it a bit cooler, just under 10c. Not much of a lager drinker but after drinking a 6 pack of paulaner original, and having the 2308 in the fridge, and Best pilz, i had to give it a crack. Not disappointed hahaha


----------



## keifer33

That last of the a Stella Smash Blonde Ale.


----------



## Wolfman

Cocko said:


> View attachment 56646
> 
> 
> Whos beer is this?
> 
> ******* great red, please let me know the recipe.



That would be mine Cocko!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Some kind of English bitter.
Yes I'm on the roof.


----------



## seamad

keifer33 said:


> That last of the a Stella Smash Blonde Ale.
> 
> View attachment 57611


Never tried stella, how do you rate it?
Cheers
Sean


----------



## keifer33

I have been enjoying it in a few different styles and will continue to use it. Currently drinking a saison with Stella late and it is very pleasant and compliments the yeast well. A decent Aussie hop never goes astray.


----------



## tazman1967

keifer33 said:


> I have been enjoying it in a few different styles and will continue to use it. Currently drinking a saison with Stella late and it is very pleasant and compliments the yeast well. A decent Aussie hop never goes astray.



Which Saison yeast ? Wyeast 3711 French Saison, or... Wyeast 3724 ?


----------



## keifer33

3711. It's only a baby saison at around 4%.


----------



## dmac80

Saaz pilsner



In my current favourite glass, courtesy of my BIL.


----------



## Cocko

Wolfman said:


> That would be mine Cocko!




Great beer mate, good brewing!


----------



## tazman1967

keifer33 said:


> 3711. It's only a baby saison at around 4%.



Cool.. its a nice yeast, not as slow as the Belgian.. but two very different yeasts IMHO. I get nice citcus and pepper tones from 3711..


----------



## yum beer

Liam_snorkel said:


> Some kind of English bitter.
> Yes I'm on the roof.



Liam, that seems down right dangerous, look at that glass its almost falling over.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Physics dictates that the emptier it gets, the less likely it is to topple. That's what I tell myself at least.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Smoked choc porter from the data base. Nice drop and I reckon it will only get better with time.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Gav80 said:


> Smoked choc porter from the data base. Nice drop and I reckon it will only get better with time.
> View attachment 57727




Looks great, drink it quick the smoke will fade fast : (


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Liam_snorkel said:


> Physics dictates that the emptier it gets, the less likely it is to topple. That's what I tell myself at least.



But i'm sure the fuller you get, the MORE likely you are to topple over........


----------



## Tony

dmac said:


> Saaz pilsner
> View attachment 57703
> 
> In my current favorite glass, courtesy of my BIL.



Shit mate.... that looks awesome!

nice work!


----------



## dmac80

Thanks mate,

It's probably my best lager to date, laaaarge starter and 105 g of saaz at 40 min did the trick  

Cheers


----------



## mckenry

After 5 weeks drinking euro lagers, its nice to come home to this.
My Australian IPA that was in the xmas lotto.
Really nice after an extended lagering.


----------



## warra48

Liam_snorkel said:


> Some kind of English bitter.
> Yes I'm on the roof.



Looks like the most logical place to drink a UK Bitter.
No point in using mind altering chemicals to get you higher, a UK Bitter does it all the better.


----------



## Tony

Tetleys smooth flow attempt.

Very close. 

A tad maltier, and a tad less hoppy.

Used NZ goldings flowers, and very nice non the less.


----------



## jyo

Vienna 10 minute APA.


----------



## goldstar

Tony said:


> Tetleys smooth flow attempt.
> 
> Very close.
> 
> A tad maltier, and a tad less hoppy.
> 
> Used NZ goldings flowers, and very nice non the less.



Hi Tony, that looks like a cracker! Could you post the recipe please.

Edit: Found it! http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=958810


----------



## jyo

By no means a Lager Boy, only my third lager, but I am pretty happy with this. 

Motueka Pils.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

No picture, but I'm sitting in a hammock with a mojito.


----------



## winkle

A grisette in a polycarbonate King Brown Brewing Schooner. 


(so you can't see much - big deal its hot)
Praise the lord for life-saving daleks.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> A grisette in a polycarbonate King Brown Brewing Schooner.
> View attachment 57937
> 
> (so you can't see much - big deal its hot)
> Praise the lord for life-saving daleks.



My heart goes out to you winkle.  
A bit different from the "cooling down" methods employed seven days ago. :icon_cheers: 
Here's a pic of my 66IBU/6.6% Wagon Train AIPA loaded with Magnum & Citra that I'm in the process of consuming ATM.
Another shitty pic but actually as clear as.


----------



## DKS

Ahr! you cheecky bugger as if you havent a hundred litres of beer on tap for a lazy afternoon.( yep tis freakin hot today. The pool and a beer sounds good)
Daz


----------



## TidalPete

Oo yo talkin' to man? Me or dat ol' Winkle? :lol: 

Not too bad here today even after raising a sweat in the nice sea breeze Daz but painting the house is seriously interfering with my designated drinking times.
Know the story but your attendance was greatly missed last weekend. :beer: 

To keep on-topic here's Belgian pic from my album.


----------



## winkle

Nice looking Bolleke Pete :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nice looking Beer Pete, are you bottling or kegging your Belgians?


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> Ahr! you cheecky bugger as if you havent a hundred litres of beer on tap for a lazy afternoon.( yep tis freakin hot today. The pool and a beer sounds good)
> Daz


You've got one as well Daz, Put the hearing plugs in and ignore the rest of the world


----------



## Rowy

Twill be a glass or two of my APA (Cleonie's Ale)..................rib fillet on the BBQ and a nice homemade greek salad to go with............gotta love Queensland


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Rowy said:


> Twill be a glass or two of my APA (Cleonie's Ale)..................rib fillet on the BBQ and a nice homemade greek salad to go with............gotta love Queensland




Bloody hell Rowy! Rub it in will ya! How does a glass of Centennial AIPA and cheese on toast sound..... LOL Will be cranking up the aircon, and watching the indy me thinks!


----------



## Rowy

_WALLACE_ said:


> Bloody hell Rowy! Rub it in will ya! How does a glass of Centennial AIPA and cheese on toast sound..... LOL Will be cranking up the aircon, and watching the indy me thinks!



I always recommend cheese on toast with my AIPA's so never fear and have a beer


----------



## Tony

I just had a left over sausage from yesterdays BBQ on a bit of bread with tomato sauce with a Saison.


----------



## Rowy

Again the recommemded pairing my friend. Cold sausage with the remenmts of grease still attached, half stale white bread and tomato sauce are the perfect accompaniment to a Saison. I am reliably informed that you are forbidden to order a Saison in France without first ordering a cold woolies sausage on bread.


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice looking Beer Pete, are you bottling or kegging your Belgians?



Kegging Andrew but they sit in cc for a few months. :icon_cheers: 
Not doing as many Belgians as I used to these days. Gotta get my finger out.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Put the hearing plugs in and ignore the rest of the world



I take my hearing plugs OUT to ignore the rest of the world Perry. :lol:

A nice Irish Red from my archive & all sorted Tony. :icon_cheers: :lol:


----------



## Tony

TidalPete said:


> Probably missing the point here but have always assumed this thread is for showing off one's beers & brewing skills & not for idle chit-chat as per most of the last posts ??????
> My point being --- No pretty pics then no post. h34r:


----------



## Batz

Waimea Pale ale




Edit: Wrong pic :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> Waimea Pale ale
> 
> View attachment 57950



The angle of the background doesn't look right Batz, you on the falling down water by any chance? Or is it me?
Are you liking the hops?
Andrew


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> The angle of the background doesn't look right Batz, you on the falling down water by any chance? Or is it me?
> Are you liking the hops?
> Andrew




No I think it my be you mate, not drinking are you?  

I'm a little disappointed by the hops, for a hop with a big AA% I find them lacking a bit. It's a nice easy drinking ale for sure, just not what I was expecting. Only a week ago I tasted it and commented on the bitterness, that's all gone now. Nice aroma and tasting slightly spicy and fruity now, perhaps melon? .
What I brewed here would suit the masses well.


----------



## Fish13

Just got back from bali and enjoying a ESB that i made with 1318 yeast. 

GOt a munich that is almost ready to bottle. Currently lagering away


----------



## black_labb

3.7% English IPA. Very enjoyable


----------



## donburke

9% 90ibu iipa i made in august and drinking well now, an ode to the dogfish head 90 min ipa, plenty of malt and hop goodness, deceptively drinkable


----------



## BPH87

black_labb said:


> View attachment 57980
> 
> 
> 3.7% English IPA. Very enjoyable



Hey mate any chance you could share the recipe? looks delish!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## black_labb

BPH87 said:


> Hey mate any chance you could share the recipe? looks delish!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben




Here is the recipe I'd do if repeating it. I was mucking about with seeing the difference between cube hopping and hops late in the boil while cubing and found that cube hopping was much better at getting flavour. 

English IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.400
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.034 (P): 8.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.43 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.1
Bitterness (IBU): 42.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (58.82%)
0.500 kg Biscuit (14.71%)
0.250 kg Carared (7.35%)
0.250 kg Golden Naked Oats (7.35%)
0.250 kg Melanoidin (7.35%)
0.150 kg Special-B (4.41%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
35.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube hopped) (1.5 g/L)
20.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (cube hopped) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with 1469


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## winkle

A 7% ABV Bire de Garde (No2).



A bit darker than expected, and some first-glass-from-the-keg haze, but a tasty thing non-the-less.


----------



## mje1980

Wish,i could take a decent pic. Im drinking my helles. Faaaark, a few weeks lagering makes a hell of a difference. I liked it before, now im loving it. Just finished carbing the 2nd keg today. First time ever i've had 2 out of 3 of my kegs as lagers. Crystal clear too

Hope the ale loving brew club find out, i'll be an outcask!!


----------



## winkle

A Belgian Imperial Chocolate Wheat Stout.
9% ABV and had 7 weeks cold conditioning...


Bloody chuffed  
As good as any commercial examples I've had - this might stay a "private bin" beer.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> A Belgian Imperial Chocolate Wheat Stout.
> 9% ABV and had 7 weeks cold conditioning...
> View attachment 58063
> 
> Bloody chuffed
> As good as any commercial examples I've had - this might stay a "private bin" beer.



If it tastes as good as it sounds then you're onto a winner Perry. What yeast? Hop schedule?

And to keep Tony happy :icon_cheers: here's a pic of my last Wee Heavy which I may (or may not) have posted before? Doing another one next brewday & must start taking beer pics again ASAP.


----------



## dougsbrew

winkle said:


> A Belgian Imperial Chocolate Wheat Stout.
> 9% ABV and had 7 weeks cold conditioning...
> View attachment 58063
> 
> Bloody chuffed
> As good as any commercial examples I've had - this might stay a "private bin" beer.




Nice one, wish i had that in front of me right now.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony

TidalPete said:


> And to keep Tony happy :icon_cheers: here's a pic of my last Wee Heavy which I may (or may not) have posted before?



Hey..... you started it....... I have been waiting weeks for opportunity :icon_cheers: 

stop crying like a little bitch and get on with it


----------



## TidalPete

Tony said:


> Hey..... you started it....... I have been waiting weeks for opportunity :icon_cheers:
> 
> stop crying like a little bitch and get on with it



This is the only way I get to show off my old beer pics Tony.
If you don't behave yourself I'll send a certain South-East Qld refugee around to sort you out with a bottle of Midnight Train.


----------



## Tony

no beer pic ????? 

Don't make me pull out your quote again.. hehehehe

look at the monkey........ look at the monkey


----------



## TidalPete

Good to see that your comments are on par with your beers Tony. :lol:


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> If it tastes as good as it sounds then you're onto a winner Perry. What yeast? Hop schedule?
> 
> And to keep Tony happy :icon_cheers: here's a pic of my last Wee Heavy which I may (or may not) have posted before? Doing another one next brewday & must start taking beer pics again ASAP.
> View attachment 58064



Now, now kiddies - behave  

TP, a bloody big slurry of W1762 , 50% assorted wheat malts OG 1.084 FG 1.014 - 60gm Magnum @ 60 minutes, 27gm of Target at 15 minutes.
On sober reflection it could use two weeks more cold conditioning to smooth out the finish a touch, very happy with it otherwise :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Liquid Lunch English Bitter off the Beer Engine - dry hopped the keg with a plug of EKG.... Very tasty


----------



## Tony

A Kolsch won me this glass last year....... and i have made it again. 

What better glass to drink it from 

This year its even better. I used US grown Hallertau that i brought in from Hops direct. I must say they are amazingly good! I will be getting more next year.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Liquid Lunch English Bitter off the Beer Engine - dry hopped the keg with a plug of EKG.... Very tasty
> 
> View attachment 58087



Good idea Nick, may do the same with the Flying Pig Bitter. Looks good BTW. (Might just have to fire up my engine to serve the XH Ale to Gravity Guru)


----------



## PhantomEasey

Finally got the keg fridge set up, first glass of a bits n pieces fest beer (in case I f**ked up the keg setup, pitched onto an ex-2633 Oktoberfest yeast cake) and then forgot to take the pic until I was halfway through the glass. 

Kegging is the ducks nuts.


----------



## mje1980

My helles. Even worse than drinking a lager, im drinking it out of plastic  . Going down super smooth. 2308 is a cracker of a yeast. Will try a dunkel soon.

Figured out how to attach a pic haha. Not a bad pic if i do say so myself, considering it was from a smart phone


----------



## waggastew

A glass of my first (and probably last ever) Australian National Homebrew Championship 1st Place Winner!






Its a partial-mash West-Coast style AIPA that won by a bee's dick (well half a mark!). Its a big surprise as it only got 3rd at NSW level but I suspect the diacetyl that lost it points had settled down (perhaps answering the question 'is diacetyl reduced in the bottle'?).

Its been an interesting 3 years of brewing and I have all of the helpful people at AHB and Warra (my local font of knowledge) to thank in particular. Obviously this is a forgiving style but its nice to know that the experts think you can brew good beer using partial mash etc. In the last year I have focused alot on improving the ferment (more yeast, nutrient, O2 etc) and it has made a big difference.

If anyone feels like brewing the beer the recipe is below. I can hear the ad break music being cut in ala the Oscars so I'll stop now!

Stew



Stews Brews West Coast IPA - Partial Mash 

1.8kg	LDME
400g	Dextrose
1.5kg	Liquid Wheat Malt
200g	Victory Malt
100g	Crystal, light
100g	Crystal, dark
200g	Munich
1kg	Pale Malt
15g	Centennial and Magnum, 60min
8g each	Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 30min
4g each	Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 10min
3g each	Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS Flameout
7g each	Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS during crash chill
1.5 tsp	Gypsum
2 tsp	Yeast Nutrient
1/3	Whirfoc
2 pkt	US-05 at 18degC

Comments - Mash grains at 65degC for 60min. Total boil volume 8L. Extract added directly to fermenter and made upto 21L. Ferment at 18degC for 10days, crash chill and dry hop for 10days at 2degC before bottling. SG 1.064, FG 1.016, Est ABV 6.9%.


----------



## warra48

Congratulations to waggastew.

I've just this evening consumed a bottle of his 1st placed AIPA, and it's a cracker of a beer.
I drank it in total ignorance of the significance of the competition result.

Very tasty, good malt depth and body, with complex spicy flowery hop aromas and flavours.
The beer is very balanced, with the malt fighting back on the finish to even out a lingering soft bitterness.


----------



## kymba

This Sorachi ass ale had no place in real glass, so in the yeast harvesting pasta jar it goes


----------



## jyo

kymba said:


> This Sorachi ass ale had no place in real glass, so in the yeast harvesting pasta jar it goes
> 
> View attachment 58195



I like the way you are disrespecting its arse even more by not even rotating the photo.


----------



## Tony

Dry Irish Stout from the nitro.

Its a hard life i tell ya!


----------



## Mearesy

Damn that looks sexy Tony


----------



## adz1179

So happy with this IPA (100% MO, target and amarillo :icon_drool2: )





this is the first beer i have made with everything the way it was planned. great clarity (iphone pic doesn't do it justice), perfect mouthfeel, great bitterness, plenty of hop aroma and taste, perfect carbonation. I've made 6 or 7 beers on my new system and normally muck one of these factors up... I'm used to getting flat murky beer, or over-carbonated, overly bitter beer that I'd be too embarrassed to serve to mates.... this one is a cracker! hopefully getting a hang of my system.

Am pumped to brew my next now!!!

edit: so pumped i forgot how to spell


----------



## donburke

the last of my kolsch


----------



## Thefatdoghead

My Witbier, I added 90g of saaz-D at 0min to a 50L batch just because I wanted to. It's about 4 weeks old now and just so summery good. One of my best so far.


----------



## Mark Van Moolenbroek

Great looking drop Tony, is that recipe on the stout database?

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Adam Howard

Post brew/mowing day Saison.


----------



## Mark Van Moolenbroek

Evening All,

Here's a shot of my return brew after an 18 month break, Ross's Nelson Pale Ale. Only been in the bottle shy of 3 weeks and disappearing fast. Taste great to be back!


----------



## jyo

Cream Ale.













The dents in my cheapo Chinese stock pot lid can be easily explained by my part-time job as a Gladiator.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

4:00am and I've been home for just under an hour after a 12hr shift.... two and a half schooners of Funk my Bunghole have disappeared. Hammered is is starting to loom large in the rear view mirror......


----------



## billygoat

Dr Smurtos Landlord, the recipe with 4% Dark Crystal, pulled from the handpump.


----------



## dent

Czech Pils - pretty good - clean, good hop character, though the bitterness could be more gentle. This one was brewed under pressure, was just as good only a couple weeks in.


----------



## winkle

dent said:


> Czech Pils - pretty good - clean, good hop character, though the bitterness could be more gentle. This one was brewed under pressure, was just as good only a couple weeks in.



Certainly looks bloody good.


----------



## donburke

dent said:


> Czech Pils - pretty good - clean, good hop character, though the bitterness could be more gentle. This one was brewed under pressure, was just as good only a couple weeks in.




nice beer nice bokeh :icon_cheers:


----------



## dent

Thanks guys - as long as the beer is bright it usually encourages me to be happy to drink through a defect or two.


----------



## QldKev

Epic Pale Ale




Did someone say HOPS


QldKev

edit: Think I need a better camera, my phone doesn't make it bright and sharp enough


----------



## Batz

Friday arvo and waiting for the promised rain, sucking down a Batz Mongrel and watching the sky. 
Of course so is Banjo (watching the sky) and chasing those naughty birdies.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

100% Munich I AIPA. So tasty, will be doing this one again! bittered with chinook. Cascade & willamette in the middle, nelson & galaxy in the cube & dry hopped in the keg.


----------



## Acasta

Liam_snorkel said:


> 100% Munich I AIPA.


Sounds interesting. How does the munich come through and compare with a standard ale malt? I've done an all MO IPA once which was good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's tasty as **** and a gorgeous colour.


----------



## ballantynebrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> 100% Munich I AIPA. So tasty, will be doing this one again! bittered with chinook. Cascade & willamette in the middle, nelson & galaxy in the cube & dry hopped in the keg.




cant wait to try this baby tomorrow !

:beer:


----------



## Barley Belly

My firsy Hefe, YUM B) 

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 107 Hefe Weissbeir
Brewer: Barley Belly
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.50 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.47 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 11.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.2 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type 
2.85 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) 
1.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.0 EBC) 
0.15 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068)
1.00 tsp Brewbrite 10mins (Boil 10.0 mins) 
1.00 tsp Brewbrite Flameout (Boil 0.0 mins)
1.00 kg Rice Hulls (Mash 75.0 mins)
20.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50 %]


Mash Schedule: A Triple Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 9.90 l of water at 57.1 C 52.0 C 10 min 
Saccharification Add 4.05 l of water at 98.4 C 64.0 C 45 min 
Mash Step Add 4.05 l of water at 98.1 C 71.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Add 4.05 l of water at 98.0 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 1 steps (15.96l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
Pitch at 12 deg & raise to 18 deg over 48 hours
Bottled after 9 days


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Pimped up shitty aldi cider:






It has a tarty-sourness to it which makes it quite pleasant. Nothing like the other ciders i have made...... Just wondering if she got a bit infected????

All i did was dump 500g of frozen aldi mixed berries into the keg.


----------



## NickB

I have a cider in primary - when I pitched it I chucked some cut up apples in for some extra flavour....and stupidly forgot to pitch yeast.... The thing fermented out in about a week, and now has a nice pellicle on top. Should be an interesting one!

Pics to come, to keep it OT


----------



## winkle

Belgian Imperial Stout, probably the best thing I've ever brewed.


----------



## mje1980

Details of your imperial belgian stout??


----------



## winkle

10% ABV
40% Wheat malt
62 IBUs thanks to magnum & target hops
cacao nibs in secondary


----------



## AndrewQLD

1/2 Pint Mild


----------



## winkle

AndrewQLD said:


> 1/2 Pint Mild
> 
> View attachment 58402



Purdy


----------



## Tony

20 min from primary to glass.

Dumped off yeast, filtered, forced carb with nitro @ 180 kpa

OMG.........  

This is the 2nd (and last  ) cube of my cube oaken experiment with bundy soaked toasted rum barrel chips in a cube of porter. 

I will dig up the relevant thread to update details. BUt i must say its one of the best beers i have ever made.

This stuff is DEVINE!

Aroma, flavor, bitterness, hops, oak, rum, malt........ its all in harmony and its all very big but quaff able.

I couldn't decide which shot was better


----------



## NickB

Shit that looks awesome Tony......!

You'll have to PM the recipe or the link to the thread.... I should hopefully have my SupaMix 30 bottle in the next couple of weeks - christening with a Stout but then something like this woul due amazing......



Cheers


----------



## Tony

mate..... i have had some good beer on tap over the years........ but........

This is really so bloody spot on.

Every sip is a stop and a quiet thought......... Jesus Christ......... your joking me......... this can be on tap at my house.


You wont regret forking out for the nitro. English bitters, porters, stouts, milds browns, fark....... anything is amazing on nitro.

cheers


----------



## NickB

I bet! Nitro looks the goods, but I'm still loving the beer engine ATM....


----------



## adz1179

Amarillo ipa on a sunday arvo while firing up the woodfire oven for a bit of lamb... not bad. could get used to this.


----------



## Brewer_010

Coopers sparkly ale clone, with american ale II yeast so it lacks that classic bite. But very good nonetheless.


----------



## warra48

Hefeweizen, courtesy of waggastew.

Nice dense fluffy head, which lasts down the glass.
Aroma is fairly light but balanced typical wheat.
Very clean palate with all the usual hefeweizen flavours, with restrained spiciness, and nice mouthfeel.
Very well balanced and refreshing drink. 

Better than what I usually make myself. For some reason I always end up with too much clove for my taste. This one doesn't have it.


----------



## donburke

i know these things are best drunk fresh, and fresh it is, but i feel somewhat embarrassed to post this photo

looks more like a caramel milkshake than a weizen, been a week in the keg and this is the 3rd glass

is this how you guys drink them ?


----------



## donburke

warra48 said:


> View attachment 58534
> 
> 
> Hefeweizen, courtesy of waggastew.
> 
> Nice dense fluffy head, which lasts down the glass.
> Aroma is fairly light but balanced typical wheat.
> Very clean palate with all the usual hefeweizen flavours, with restrained spiciness, and nice mouthfeel.
> Very well balanced and refreshing drink.
> 
> Better than what I usually make myself. For some reason I always end up with too much clove for my taste. This one doesn't have it.



looks much more appealing than mine :icon_cheers:


----------



## dent

donburke said:


> i know these things are best drunk fresh, and fresh it is, but i feel somewhat embarrassed to post this photo
> 
> looks more like a caramel milkshake than a weizen, been a week in the keg and this is the 3rd glass



A great photo of a very turbid beer. I'm not a massive wheat beer fan but that does seem to be a bit over the top.


----------



## Juzdu

donburke said:


> i know these things are best drunk fresh, and fresh it is, but i feel somewhat embarrassed to post this photo
> 
> looks more like a caramel milkshake than a weizen, been a week in the keg and this is the 3rd glass
> 
> is this how you guys drink them ?


What does it taste like? And what went into it to make it look like that? Particularly the yeast....

My latest weizen looks like this:


----------



## barls

drinking my brett belgian braggot. its only about 4 years old. still bloody nice. no pics because i cant be bothered.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Couldn't resist.

My Citra IIPA


----------



## tiprya

3GumsBrewing said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> My Citra IIPA



Any chance of sharing the recipe?

Cheers


----------



## benken25

My latest pale ale using a new variety of hops that i won in the raffle at the QABC awards dinner very tastey :beerbang:


----------



## Diesel80

Proud as punch of this one. Well proud enough to stick it on the internet anyway!

My fuggles (bittering) and Cascade (cube hopped) ESB.




Cheers,

D80


----------



## mckenry

Diesel80 said:


> Proud as punch of this one. Well proud enough to stick it on the internet anyway!
> 
> My fuggles (bittering) and Cascade (cube hopped) ESB.
> 
> View attachment 58613
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> D80



My fuggles (bittering) and Cascade (cube hopped) ESB.

Great combo


----------



## Fourstar

donburke said:


> i know these things are best drunk fresh, and fresh it is, but i feel somewhat embarrassed to post this photo
> looks more like a caramel milkshake than a weizen, been a week in the keg and this is the 3rd glass
> is this how you guys drink them ?



Looks like milky starch haze to me or a lot of yeast there Don. What was your wort clarity like into the kettle?

I also crash chill all of my beers, i never take Weizens or any beer for that matter direct from fermenter to the keg without at least a 1-2 day rest @ 2-4deg. I want to avoid any excessive yeast (moreso hop particulate/trub) making its way into the keg. Maybe this was your pitfall? Excessive yeast?


----------



## mje1980

No pic but im drinking a 7% belgian ale. Very young. I had some 3944 i wanted to use, and as i've been drinking the odd belgian lately, thought i'd try it. Pils,med xtal,abbey, sugar in the boil to 1.063. I underpitched the 3944, and fermented at 24c +, purely because i prefer esters, rather than phenolics. Wasn't really sure how it'd go, but i think it's actually good. Not the greatest, but im keen to see how it develops in the next few months. Want to try a more estery belgian yeast for some dubbels, strong ales.


----------



## winkle

Rosella Weisse




HTFU it's a mans beer.


----------



## PhantomEasey

Irish Red Ale, recipe courtesy of FatGodzilla's "rather be dead than red" - sensational beer mate.

My first dark AG, and it's a cracker. Only 2 weeks in the bottle after 2 weeks CC'ing at 1* - thanks to Melbourne warm week for the carbonation. 




Shite phone camera doesn't show the colour


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Rosella Weisse
> 
> View attachment 58663
> 
> 
> HTFU it's a mans beer.




He's at it agian.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

My first dunkelweizen. Nothig fancy, just used what i had. 1/2 wheat and munich I, and just enough carafa special 2 to get the colour up. Wb06 at 22deg. In the fermenter on Sunday, kegged last night. Fresh is best!


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> He's at it agian.



I'll save a litre stein or two for your next visit


----------



## mckenry

Liam_snorkel said:


> My first dunkelweizen. Nothig fancy, just used what i had. 1/2 wheat and munich I, and just enough carafa special 2 to get the colour up. Wb06 at 22deg. In the fermenter on Sunday, kegged last night. Fresh is best!



Nice one Liam


----------



## winkle

The first of what proved to be many pints of Irish Red via the hand crank.


(shitty phone pic reflects how I feel today)
and why did smoking cigars at 1 am seem like a good idea....


----------



## eamonnfoley

Liam_snorkel said:


> My first dunkelweizen. Nothig fancy, just used what i had. 1/2 wheat and munich I, and just enough carafa special 2 to get the colour up. Wb06 at 22deg. In the fermenter on Sunday, kegged last night. Fresh is best!



I haven't brewed one either, but thats how I would do it, as I am not a fan of caramel malts in German beers. What does it taste like - malty-wheat with a slight schwarzbier like roasty/choc edge?


----------



## Tony

winkle said:


> Rosella Weisse
> 
> View attachment 58663
> 
> 
> HTFU it's a mans beer.



Do you use Canaries to make Pilsner and Crows to make a stout mate?

Gulls work well in a Wit


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> Do you use Canaries to make Pilsner and Crows to make a stout mate?
> 
> Gulls work well in a Wit



300gm or there abouts of gulls went into it Tony


----------



## jyo

Nice looking beer, Liam :icon_drool2:


----------



## malt_shovel

American Wheat dry hopped wih chinook. 1.5 g/ltr


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Hot Sunday. Cold Pilsner.





It's damn nice to.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

foles said:


> I haven't brewed one either, but thats how I would do it, as I am not a fan of caramel malts in German beers. What does it taste like - malty-wheat with a slight schwarzbier like roasty/choc edge?


Pretty much. I was aiming for the low end so it's only 4.5%, very sessionable. Some maltiness from the munich and just a tiny hint of roast. Delicious!


----------



## Bizier

Following suit with pink beer... 11 month old kriek. Sour, a little creamy autolysis, distinct morello cherry.


----------



## donburke

Fourstar said:


> Looks like milky starch haze to me or a lot of yeast there Don. What was your wort clarity like into the kettle?
> 
> I also crash chill all of my beers, i never take Weizens or any beer for that matter direct from fermenter to the keg without at least a 1-2 day rest @ 2-4deg. I want to avoid any excessive yeast (moreso hop particulate/trub) making its way into the keg. Maybe this was your pitfall? Excessive yeast?




this was the problem, i kegged the beer after a week without crash chilling

after a crash course via pm from tony, i have been advised that crash chilling is not to be skipped, weizen or not  

the thing has settled now and looks much better and tastes just as a weizen should

will post another photo of the now settled weizen in a few days


----------



## DU99

very tasty with some rye malt..Dr S's Golden Ale..


----------



## PhantomEasey

Second up on the new keg system, a Mrzen. A little under carbed, but I've got till Friday to give it another rock'n'roll. Goes down well, but finishes a little sweeter than the ones I can remember from Germany.





:icon_cheers:


----------



## donburke

donburke said:


> this was the problem, i kegged the beer after a week without crash chilling
> 
> after a crash course via pm from tony, i have been advised that crash chilling is not to be skipped, weizen or not
> 
> the thing has settled now and looks much better and tastes just as a weizen should
> 
> will post another photo of the now settled weizen in a few days



she's settled nicely now, cloudy not milky


----------



## adz1179

Amarillo and Cascade pale ale


----------



## Bizier

No photo, but I just mixed a glass of beer using a lacklustre brown porter (that I had had sitting around for months because I just don't find any reason to drink it - it has had 40g untoasted US oak in keg for a month or more now in an effort to improve drinability) with a kriek style beer I just kegged that is way sour. I seriously nearly giggled with glee how good it is. The brightness of the acid and clean morello cherry flavour really lift the light roast and woody untoasted oak. I think I will make a blended keg out of the porter and top up the kriek with something else suitable.


----------



## Tony

APA

I made my LCBA clone..... but while i was crushing the grain i decided i wanted something with more hops to use up stocks before my new season delivery arrived from the US 

So i added 3.5% Carabohemian for color and malt, and doubled the hops with Amarillo and Columbus on top of the NZ Cascade and Bsaaz.
Dry hopped with a hand-full of Columbus.

Unfiltered....... just chilled in primary for a few days and dumped in a keg. Carbed over 48 hrs and its AWSOME!

very like....... LCPA, only a bit better, with more hops.


----------



## Cocko

Tony said:


> APA
> 
> I made my LCBA clone..... but while i was crushing the grain i decided i wanted something with more hops to use up stocks before my new season delivery arrived from the US
> 
> So i added 3.5% Carabohemian for color and malt, and doubled the hops with Amarillo and Columbus on top of the NZ Cascade and Bsaaz.
> Dry hopped with a hand-full of Columbus.
> 
> Unfiltered....... just chilled in primary for a few days and dumped in a keg. Carbed over 48 hrs and its AWSOME!
> 
> very like....... LCPA, only a bit better, with more hops.




:icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

Nice, Tony.

I've been brewing most of my APAs with a good 20% Vienna lately and it makes them really shine. I have some columbus on the way so can see what it's all about. 

Cheers.


----------



## Brewer_010

Tony said:


> APA
> 
> I made my LCBA clone..... but while i was crushing the grain i decided i wanted something with more hops to use up stocks before my new season delivery arrived from the US
> 
> So i added 3.5% Carabohemian for color and malt, and doubled the hops with Amarillo and Columbus on top of the NZ Cascade and Bsaaz.
> Dry hopped with a hand-full of Columbus.
> 
> Unfiltered....... just chilled in primary for a few days and dumped in a keg. Carbed over 48 hrs and its AWSOME!
> 
> very like....... LCPA, only a bit better, with more hops.



God you beers look like crap, so disappointing


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> I have some columbus on the way so can see what it's all about.



Its a full on hop with an in your face character, and best mixes with the finer US hops.

I made my Black RyePA with Amarillo and Columbus side by side..... and it was great.


----------



## kelbygreen

you should stop posting pics tony!! as I know for a fact they always taste twice as good as the look so its a insult to the rest of us haha


----------



## winkle

I'm pretty sure this was my last bottle of my July swap beer. Bire de Noel, Bottled 8/2/12 OG 1.074 FG 1.007


Really happy how this has turned out, balance of spicing/malt and tartness is tops and now is finally a 9.5%ABV quaffer. Pity I consumed the rest months ago  
If anyone has not been keen to drink this - do yourself a favour (or return it to me for a more sensible bottle)


----------



## Bizier

I remember an older, more simple time. A time where Tony derided the Yank's penchant for dank hops.


----------



## Tony

Yes i remember those days too...... i just couldn't like them.

But my tastes in beer are ever evolving and I'm enjoying burping up some C hops now and then 

.......... like now


----------



## [email protected]

My house APA. Centennial, Amarillo
Fresh, (pitched 3 weeks ago) hoppy, clean and crisp. Firm bitterness with just enough malt to hold it together. 
Stinking hot, it does not get much more refreshing than this.


----------



## kezza

my lfpa clone dry hopped with chinook


----------



## therook

Batz's Aussie Lager.....To easy to drink





Rook


----------



## Thefatdoghead

My American amber ale with 1469 and hopped with plenty of citra and Amarillo late :icon_drool2: Needs another week to clear but I just racked it to the keg and put it on the engine. So fresh so good.


----------



## Adam Howard

Traditional Bock. Toasty, chewy and potent. Lovely.


----------



## Batz

therook said:


> Batz's Aussie Lager.....To easy to drink
> 
> View attachment 59006
> 
> 
> 
> Rook




Look at that a Far Kin Lager .....Far from Kin Kin but in a similar surronds I think.

Glad you like it Rook.

batz


----------



## mje1980

I tried a brown ale i brewed a few weeks ago last night. Im sure i added too much grain somehow, but it ended up OG 1.070, instead of 1.055. Anyway, i cracked a bottle last night, and it was bloody nice. More of an old ale really, it's dark with lots of dried fruit flavours, but man, i need to try and make it again. Which is going to be interesting haha.


----------



## mckenry

I deleted my last post from yesterday as I used my iphone to take the photo, but couldnt rotate it 90
So here it is again.
Hefe - big bubblegum and banana - fresh and low on the clove. Lovely drinking on a hot afternoon.
This is what the keno / xmas 2012 winners will be getting.


----------



## jyo

Hefe with 20% vienna. Bit of bubblegum which is what I was chasing with my first foray with WB06, so happy daze!


----------



## Spoonta

you meen happy haze mate good beer buy the way


----------



## Thefatdoghead

jyo said:


> Hefe with 20% vienna. Bit of bubblegum which is what I was chasing with my first foray with WB06, so happy daze!
> 
> 
> View attachment 59083



That just looks like a lovely beer mate. WB-06 is a great yeast I reckon. Best dry yeast iv'e used anyway.


----------



## jyo

Spoonta said:


> you meen happy haze mate good beer buy the way



Haha. Glad you enjoyed it, man. 




Gav80 said:


> That just looks like a lovely beer mate. WB-06 is a great yeast I reckon. Best dry yeast iv'e used anyway.



Thanks, mate. Yeah, I have a pack of 3068 waiting for me, but I will be more than happy to use this in my hefes from now on.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Something that was in the pipeline for a long time. Imperial black IPA or IBA is more correct I suppose. Didn't get the attenuation I wanted from the 1272 but its been about 3 months in the keg and tastes way to smooth for a 10% beer. All centennial to 100 ibu and lots of pale choc and black malt for colour. 




Another 3 months and it will be black gold.


EDIT: Not sure why I poor'ed myself a pint i'll be smashed after 1 :icon_drool2:


----------



## wraith

Supercharged with EKG English Mild, Not to style but it's what I wanted to make, a mild with assertive EKG character. Turned out just the way I'd hoped, 3.8% and you wouldn't know it, drinkable as you can get but doesn't feel like drinking a lower alcohol beer. 

Wraith


----------



## winkle

Gav80 said:


> EDIT: Not sure why I poor'ed myself a pint i'll be smashed after 1 :icon_drool2:


Simple => it looks better in a pint.
(even if you don't afterward)


----------



## RobB

jyo said:


> Hefe with 20% vienna. Bit of bubblegum which is what I was chasing with my first foray with WB06, so happy daze!
> 
> 
> View attachment 59083


What temperature did you ferment at? I don't mind WB06, but I get cloves and lemon without any banana or bubblegum. I get lovely banana bread aromas during fermentation, but they don't seem to make it to the final product.


----------



## mckenry

Another warm evening, another hefe on the deck.


----------



## chefsantos

7 yr old wheat with coriander seed


----------



## Thefatdoghead

chefsantos said:


> 7 yr old wheat with coriander seed


So old it deifies gravity!


----------



## Batz

Hobgoblin Clone




Really enjoying this! I need to do a side by side with the real thing to access the beer fully. No matter, I'll be brewing this one again, the beer looks darker than actually is, colour is about right for a Hobgoblin.

I have two 9lt kegs of this that are going on the beer engine over Xmas, can't wait. :beer:


----------



## jyo

Malty Cultural said:


> What temperature did you ferment at? I don't mind WB06, but I get cloves and lemon without any banana or bubblegum. I get lovely banana bread aromas during fermentation, but they don't seem to make it to the final product.



Hey mate. I fermented at 17'. It's a decent mix of banana and bubblegum, and enough to keep me interested in giving it another go. 

Cheers.


----------



## mje1980

Ok its early, but im on night shift, and its just a taste, but im trying my hefe out. ITs only half carbed but its tasting pretty nice. Not as much banana/bubblegum, though there is some there. I underpitched and fermented around 22, so thought it'd be more fruity. Still, the balance is good between fruity and clovey, and the fruit is complex. The wy 3638 is so far a good choice. Finished up at 5.5% so will be good for xmas cheer. Hopefully the mrs will like it hehe . It is highly drinkable. Highly


----------



## Wolfman

Batz said:


> Hobgoblin Clone
> 
> View attachment 59141
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this! I need to do a side by side with the real thing to access the beer fully. No matter, I'll be brewing this one again, the beer looks darker than actually is, colour is about right for a Hobgoblin.
> 
> I have two 9lt kegs of this that are going on the beer engine over Xmas, can't wait. :beer:



Care to share the Recipe Batz?


----------



## Batz

Wolfman said:


> Care to share the Recipe Batz?




I would like to try a side by side Wolfman, but it is a very nice beer all the same. If you would like the recipe as is still shoot me a PM, happy to give share it with you.

Batz


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> Hobgoblin Clone
> 
> View attachment 59141
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this! I need to do a side by side with the real thing to access the beer fully. No matter, I'll be brewing this one again, the beer looks darker than actually is, colour is about right for a Hobgoblin.
> 
> I have two 9lt kegs of this that are going on the beer engine over Xmas, can't wait. :beer:




OK a side by side.







Mines a bit darker and the Hobgoblin is a little sweeter. I think it's almost there, perhaps when I lighten it a little the taste my be even closer. I gave the wife a taste of both and she said they were almost the same, but mine was the best....dear little possum.


----------



## NickB

Julie's always been a good lier mate..... 


As for me, I've started on my swap beers.... First up is #16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale




Pretty damn good on a warm afternoon....

Review is in the QLD Xmas swap tasting thread for those interested.....

Cheers


----------



## Brewer_010

Kohatu smash, all MO with kohatu at 40, 20, 10 and 0 minutes to about 34IBUs with california lager yeast. I really like this yeast, its awesome!


----------



## NickB

8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit

Review in the QLD Xmas swap thread, but...




Nom, nom, nom, nom......


----------



## winkle

A NickB porter (a choc one I think)


A good beer Nick, a bit sweet upfront but has a firm bitter finish that talked me around. High 30's sort of beer.

Edit: effing 'smart' laptop


----------



## NickB

Porter? Me? From when? Huh!?!?!!!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Porter? Me? From when? Huh!?!?!!!



It had "NickB Porter" stuck on the PET bottle lid, and it was one, so who knows how long its been at the back of the fridge  
Still drinking well though............


----------



## NickB

Fair enough.... Has been bloody ages since I brewed a porter.... Almost years.... Oh we'll, at least you didn't die from it (yet)


----------



## donburke

this ...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=971974


----------



## mckenry

His and hers hefes after a hot afternoon in the garden


----------



## brettprevans

Wheat IPA
Cantget pic to upload so just imagine an empty glass with some lace as It will be gone soon and is yum.


----------



## Tony

This thread is making me sick!

My keg freezer is dead and i have 4 kegs sitting in the garage heat, and drinking bought beer 

BASTARDS!


----------



## donburke

Tony said:


> This thread is making me sick!
> 
> My keg freezer is dead and i have 4 kegs sitting in the garage heat, and drinking bought beer
> 
> BASTARDS!



post in the other thread, the commercial one, and show us what your drinking :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Rowy

Tony said:


> This thread is making me sick!
> 
> My keg freezer is dead and i have 4 kegs sitting in the garage heat, and drinking bought beer
> 
> BASTARDS!



Tony my God! Do you need lifelines number? I couldn't imagine your pain


----------



## jyo

I don't think Carlton Cold is allowed in that thread  


Commiserations on the freezer though Tony. That sux. 



donburke said:


> post in the other thread, the commercial one, and show us what your drinking :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle

The hangover part 3
Recovery


4.5% Grisette - nice and gentle


----------



## Tony

jyo said:


> I don't think Carlton Cold is allowed in that thread
> 
> 
> Commiserations on the freezer though Tony. That sux.



VB Gold mate............. Carlton's answer to compete with the AWSOME XXXX Gold!

Pics Posted


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Tony said:


> This thread is making me sick!
> 
> My keg freezer is dead and i have 4 kegs sitting in the garage heat, and drinking bought beer
> 
> BASTARDS!


I have 4 kegs sitting in the cold and drinking beautifully, sorry Tony its the truth.


----------



## Batz

Hobgoblin on the beer engine, it can't get much better than this.


----------



## Northside Novice

yep , that pretty much looks as good as it gets .....

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Nice Heffe for Xmas. The other fermentor of this beer I put 1kg of fresh passion fruit pulp. 



Sorry about the pic just got a new iPhone 5 and for some reason it rotated it! Anyone know how to fix this on the phone?


----------



## GuyQLD

:icon_offtopic: Yeah, buy a better phone.


----------



## winkle

After the sad but expected demise of good brewery friends - the keg of Rosella Weisse and BdG#2 Ambre (sniff) a few new contenders are on deck.




a 40 litre kegs worth of Acerola Tarwe (hmmm fruity),


and the migration to tap of the Belgian Imperial Chocolate Wheat Stout - needs to be served at about 10 c but freakin' great (and dangerous).

BTW if these shots seem slightly bent, distorted and deformed - the camera was close to a Kraken rum bottle and that will happen eventually.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 59477


Golden pash 3.4% edition


----------



## mje1980

I tried my munich helles last night, that has been in the keg for 3 months. Wow, what a difference a few months in the keg has on a lager. Very very smooth!. Im an ale man, but on a rare occasion do a lager, though i usually just give it a few weeks and hook in. From now on i will try not to touch for 3 months.


----------



## mje1980

Sneaking in a taste of my 4th version of a S&W type beer. One of the only beers the wife likes, so i brew it for her, though i really like it. Its only half carbed up, and cloudy as, but its tasting very nice. I really like this type of beer, its highly drinkable, and the galaxy tastes so bloody nice. I was going to dry hop it ( i usually dry hop a small amount, maybe 10g ), but we have people coming on sunday, so it'd be a bit bitter/grassy, so i've just left it as is. Pretty bloody nice. Hope it clears up a bit more though. I brewbrited it so should clear up some at least by sunday.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

My raspberry wheat beer.

Heads a little crazy, I just finished force carbing it.


----------



## glennheinzel

My Nelson Sauvin saison. The recipe worked well in Sydney, but the cooler weather in London (and not to mention different water profile) means that this recipe would benefit from reducing the bitterness and maybe adding some Munich malt. 






Then again, perhaps I should just stick to English ales?!


----------



## Edak

My "Weizen Up" which turned out really well and very quickly going down.

The label too...


----------



## drew9242

An Aussie ale i enjoyed after doing some lawn-mowing


----------



## yum beer

Drew9242 said:


> An Aussie ale i enjoyed after doing some lawn-mowing




If thats after mowing, you should be ashamed, as my grand father would say, "theres still 3 bags of grass on there."

Beer looks tasty... B)


----------



## mitysa

My 1st AG


----------



## drew9242

yum beer said:


> If thats after mowing, you should be ashamed, as my grand father would say, "theres still 3 bags of grass on there."
> 
> Beer looks tasty... B)



Haha, i like my lawn lushess and soft, yet nicely trimmed.


----------



## pimpsqueak

Belgian Saison. Just about the best Xmas beer I think.
Pilsner, wheat, acidulated and wlp565. Noice...


----------



## jyo

Saison with Pils, vienna, wheat and a touch of aromatic. 3711 from 1045 to 1002 in 8 days.


----------



## QldKev

Don't know what's in the glass, but fark it's getting me pissed!


----------



## jyo

Sounds like you need to label your taps!  




QldKev said:


> Don't know what's in the glass, but fark it's getting me pissed! View attachment 59809


----------



## QldKev

jyo said:


> Sounds like you need to label your taps!




I'm drinking "Twisted QldKev", but I just put a label on them all, "Early start: don't forget alarm is set for 3am" 

Now which one to choose


----------



## Batz

jyo said:


> Sounds like you need to label your taps!




He's from Bundy jyo.


----------



## jyo

Looks above board to me!



Batz said:


> He's from Bundy jyo.
> 
> View attachment 59812



Kev, good luck for the morning, mate!

And to keep it on topic-

Apollo APA-


----------



## Batz

jyo said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to keep it on topic-
> 
> Apollo APA-




OK back on topic before I get growled at.




My latest Uncle Dunkel (munich dunkel) A few of these got put away at Winkles brew day, expecting to pour a few more for the boys tomorrow ..


----------



## geneabovill

California Common (and StarSan).


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Saison De Pipaix. 

Out of the BYO from a couple of months ago. Very Nice on a hot ass day, I reckon the colour is pretty close compared to the mag pic'y.


----------



## Batz

The last of my Hobgoblin clone, luckly there's another fermenting away ATM.
Those guys cleaned up my Uncle Dunkel as well ! :beer: :chug:  




Look out AndrewQld, their heading your way.

Batz


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Kit version of Smurto's Golden Ale.. Cloudy ATM but great flavours!
Will do the AG version in a few months when I'm up and running, got a fairly large stockpile up before Xmas to work through!


----------



## dent

I was digging around in the depths of outside beer fridge No 3 this arvo when I uncovered a bottle of something astounding, unheard of before. The holy grail of beer - 






*Bright jyo lager.*

I mean, this is commericial sterile-filtered level bright. What's more, its pretty awesome to drink - like a well made Helles. I'm quite happily quaffing the rest of this!


----------



## adryargument

My Belgian Dubbel Dubbel

Sits around 7% and has a tonne of phenolics, with no alc warmth at all.
Very clean, mid light body and a very light bitterness.

Used WLP500 with 1KG homemade brown candii suger in the fermenter on day 4 (~75% fermented).


----------



## NickB

A freshly kegged glass of Hef Leopard....




Didn't bother to filter this one, nicely cloudy. Flavours tend slightly towards clove, but with a decent banana background. First wheat beer I've been even semi-happy with!

Cheers


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> The last of my Hobgoblin clone, luckly there's another fermenting away ATM.
> Those guys cleaned up my Uncle Dunkel as well ! :beer: :chug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2985.JPG
> 
> Look out AndrewQld, their heading your way.
> 
> Batz


Thirsty work that driving caper Batz, we were running a bit late so we missed dropping in on Andrew this time  .
PS The Bundy - 1770 road is way better than the Bruce Hwy (not hard, I know).


----------



## NickB

What, you mean it's not gravel. With ruts....?


----------



## peas_and_corn

dent said:


> I was digging around in the depths of outside beer fridge No 3 this arvo when I uncovered a bottle of something astounding, unheard of before. The holy grail of beer -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bright jyo lager.*
> 
> I mean, this is commericial sterile-filtered level bright. What's more, its pretty awesome to drink - like a well made Helles. I'm quite happily quaffing the rest of this!



Wow, that's an awesome pic there, and a really clear beer!

I've got a baltic porter in the glass today... quite tasty.


----------



## Tony

Berliner Weise


----------



## Danwood

Tony said:


> Berliner Weise


About ready to pick, I'd say


----------



## fletcher

devo said:


> My Weissbier that I tapped on xmas day and unfortunately down to my last litre (or there abouts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weissbier.JPG
> 
> I really enjoyed this beer.


looks amazing devo...can you post the recipe mate? the awesome glass might be helping but i'd love to give it a bash


----------



## jyo

dent said:


> I was digging around in the depths of outside beer fridge No 3 this arvo when I uncovered a bottle of something astounding, unheard of before. The holy grail of beer -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bright jyo lager.*
> 
> I mean, this is commericial sterile-filtered level bright. What's more, its pretty awesome to drink - like a well made Helles. I'm quite happily quaffing the rest of this!


Hahahaha!! Which one is that, Dent? Is that the Aussie rice lager? That must be 8 months old...So chill haze settles over time?? I don't get it!


----------



## winkle

Test sample of a hefe-weizen, bloody nice on a hot day


----------



## doon

Tony said:


> Berliner Weise


faarrrrk i want one


----------



## dent

jyo said:


> Hahahaha!! Which one is that, Dent? Is that the Aussie rice lager? That must be 8 months old...So chill haze settles over time?? I don't get it!


Clearly you just have to store all your beer in my magic fridge.


----------



## citizensnips

My second All grain, a bright ale. My first 2 all grains have easily been my best 2 beers yet, im loving it


----------



## Tony

Belma Saison.

Made with a new american hop called Belma.

Has a fine and subtle orange like citrus character. Very smooth and suits this style with the fruity Farm House Ale yeast well.

I love Saison


----------



## mckenry

Fat yak clone. Been doing a bit of research trying to clone this beer. Had some off tap in Newtown and it was wonderfully aromatic and hoppy. Bottled versions were never as good. So I thought I'd start with the fatter yak in the recipe db and tweek from there. This recipe is just as I remember the draught version even though colour and ibu are above what Matilda bay specify. Regardless top beer. Credit to (on my phone and will edit post later)
No filter, no gelatin etc. 2 days at 3 deg
Cheers


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Sucking back some IPA's since the old man polished off the last of my Smurto Golden Ale!

EDIT: forgot the pic!


----------



## mckenry

The correct way to start a long weekend.
A 6% Belgian Pale. Been in the bottle 9 months.
Pils, Munich, Special B, bittered to 29, Leuven yeast.
Yum.
Going to my head already!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Bloody hell that sounds and looks good


----------



## Tony

Bullshead Belgian Wit

A bit darker than last time, but bloody nice


----------



## doon

love the photo tony!


----------



## Batz

My latest scharzbier and very nice indeed, first beer I've had after three days of rain, 525mm landed on our place. We are flooded in and have a lot of road damage, also a lot of erosion on our place. Nothing four months of work will not fix, unless it rains again. :huh:
It would be nice if we had power again as well that's been out 15 hours.


----------



## Tony

Beautiful one day........ Perfect the next!


----------



## TasChris

My first go at a Saison.
80% Pils
5% Wheat
15% Rye
Yeast 3711
Needs a bit more carbonation


----------



## billygoat

Lecterfans Riggwelter style pommy ale.
Beautiful colour and tastes very nice.


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> Beautiful one day........ Perfect the next!



Would not have it any other way. :super:


----------



## Rowy

I recognise that view! I even recognise the post that's holding the glass.


----------



## Batz

Rowy said:


> I recognise that view! I even recognise the post that's holding the glass.


I bet, it was holding you not that long ago. :kooi:


----------



## billygoat

Argons' Little Fellas Pale Ale.
This is the last one as the keg just blew.


----------



## TasChris

billygoat said:


> Argons' Little Fellas Pale Ale.
> This is the last one as the keg just blew.


The looks fantastic, very clear and bright.
Why is the last one out of the keg always the best?


----------



## wraith

Awesome looking beers here everyone, here's my latest one, 'Cocoa Porter'.





Co starring Caroline and Irene lol

Wraith


----------



## Bribie G

Wells Bombardier mk 2

If I go to Allah tonight I shall be happy. Few virgins wouldn't go astray either.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Wesmalle tripel clone. Couldn't get much closer if you ask me. Only took me 3 goes, they were double batches too!


----------



## yum beer

Bribie G said:


> Wells Bombardier mk 2
> 
> If I go to Allah tonight I shall be happy. Few virgins wouldn't go astray either.


What was the final recipe Bribie.


----------



## warra48

My latest Hefeweizen.

Brewed the day after Boxing Day, with Beerisyummy assisting.

Didn't taste brilliant at one week, but now, three weeks post bottling, it's come into its own, and I'm enjoying it. Finally I managed to brew a Hefeweizen without excessive clove.
I don't necessarily subscribe to the theory that Hefeweizens should be drunk young and as soon as possible. I've drunk some of mine at up to 6 months post bottling, and they drop brilliantly clear in that time, like a Kristalweizen. They taste just fine at that stage. I've also drunk a Dunkelweizenbock at almost 2 years post bottling, and it was still good and smooth as you'd want it.


----------



## Malted

Bribie G said:


> Wells Bombardier mk 2
> 
> If I go to Allah tonight I shall be happy. Few virgins wouldn't go astray either.


Half full (I am not a half empty kind of guy) on the left and full to the right. If we go from left to right, as is our custom in Australia, then Praise be to Allah! It would appear to be a glass that refills itself!


----------



## hsb

Gav80 said:


> Wesmalle tripel clone. Couldn't get much closer if you ask me. Only took me 3 goes, they were double batches too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0206.jpg


Looks the goods. Got a recipe? 3 x double batches of Tripel sounds like a bit of a plastering :drinks:


----------



## winkle

Had a few Galaxian Pale Ales with DKS.


Not bad, so it continues......


----------



## NickB

That won't end well, Perry.... 


My consumption has been kept to a couple of glasses of Hef Leopard this evening, as I am again working at Robina in the morning, and as such, a 4am wakeup awaits as it did this morning....

Bah, double time and the chance of rain again (and in that case, triple time) are the only factors pushing me, gently, toward bed shortly.....


Zzzzzzx


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> That won't end well, Perry....
> 
> 
> My consumption has been kept to a couple of glasses of Hef Leopard this evening, as I am again working at Robina in the morning, and as such, a 4am wakeup awaits as it did this morning....
> 
> Bah, double time and the chance of rain again (and in that case, triple time) are the only factors pushing me, gently, toward bed shortly.....
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzx


Don't things change Nickster? Although a humble fitter I got triple time on Sundays plus whatever it was for wet weather. Quadruple time was confined to State elections (Saturdays). OoohhhhhI how I miss those buggers! 
Are you correcting all those lift outrages I see on Translink Info or are you doing the actual line repair? Just interested. PM me if you're shy.

Just to stay on-topic ----- Really like the look of that beer Winkle. Much better than the dud I'm consuming before replacing it with something better & no, being a tight-arse I haven't considered chucking it. 
Tell Daz 'Thanks for replying to my PM'. I appreciate it.


----------



## NickB

No Pete, I'm doing the very reputable task of rebuilding all the tower lights at the Robina Stabling Yard. At least all the towers are now hinged, which means attaching a rope and dropping them down, rebuilding the guts, and putting new lamps in. Much, much nicer than trying to do that off a 10m (thats 30ft for you, Pete!) extension ladder.....


----------



## TidalPete

:icon_offtopic:
Thanks for clearing that up Nick.

Similar hinges to those light towers could be channelled into doing the work involved in Squire's 'Stairway to the Stars' MT. The most excellent gravity setup I've come across as yet
Not giving you ideas, Heaven forbid h34r: but adding a pump & HEX would be a piece of piss to you with the added advantage of being able to fly-sparge if you want? 
With a new house & lots of room, etc I can supply you with all the hinges you will need (toot-toot!). Just ask!

And once again, just to keep on-topic here's my latest Golden Ale + a pic of Stairway to the Stars with MT being emptied (I'm sure Brucie won't mind).


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> That won't end well, Perry....
> 
> 
> My consumption has been kept to a couple of glasses of Hef Leopard this evening, as I am again working at Robina in the morning, and as such, a 4am wakeup awaits as it did this morning....
> 
> Bah, double time and the chance of rain again (and in that case, triple time) are the only factors pushing me, gently, toward bed shortly.....
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzx


Luckly sleep required me to retire early - watch out for gunfighting in the shopping centre down there h34r:


----------



## philmud

Are commercial brews allowed here? Currently drinking a Hitachino Nest Red Rice Ale - best beer new beer I've had in a while - strawberries!!


----------



## goomboogo

Phil Mud said:


> Are commercial brews allowed here? Currently drinking a Hitachino Nest Red Rice Ale - best beer new beer I've had in a while - strawberries!!


There's another thread for the commercial beers.


----------



## philmud

goomboogo said:


> There's another thread for the commercial beers.


Ahhh, well in that case I've moved on to a saison I made late last year - my first all grain brew & it's almost gone. Wonderfully dry and spicy, but maybe too hoppy and too dark for the style. Very satisfying nevertheless.


----------



## Danwood

A Hitachino Nest White ale inspired brew. I love this commercial beer !

Lots of orange zest and juice, coriander and a touch of nutmeg. Nice dry, slightly tart finish...very refreshing.


----------



## waggastew

Coke Is It! American Pale Ale using Coke 'syrup' as an adjunct. Goes OK, although how much the Coke brings is debatable. Full thread link below:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69507-using-coke-as-an-adjunct/page-2#entry1001679







Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 4.0
Total Grain (kg): 0.520
Total Hops (g): 9.60
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (�P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (�P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.93 %
Colour (SRM): 12.7 (EBC): 25.0
Bitterness (IBU): 31.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
0.380 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (73.08%)
0.020 kg Crystal 120 (3.85%)
0.020 kg Crystal 30 (3.85%)

Hop Bill
----------------
1.6 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
4.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
4.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
150mL of Coke, reduced down to about 30ml of syrup, added after 6 days in primary

Fermented at 19�C with Safale US-05


----------



## philmud

Danwood said:


> Lots of orange zest and juice, coriander and a touch of nutmeg. Nice dry, slightly tart finish...very refreshing.


How much nutmeg did you put in? I was thinking about adding some to a saison, but would be after a very subtle hint


----------



## Danwood

Phil Mud said:


> How much nutmeg did you put in? I was thinking about adding some to a saison, but would be after a very subtle hint


1/2 tsp for a 23l batch...could go more. Maybe up to 1 tsp.

1/2 is very subtle. Start at this, I would suggest.


----------



## Edak

My Cobbers ESB, bitter, biscuity and has great aroma.
5.6%
Still a little young though... Will clear up a lot more knowing all my other brews.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

An AIPA. Man I love the colour that 100% munich 1 gives!


----------



## Batz

I've been moving fencing and gates the last few days, finished this arvo and Far Kin Ale is what's needed.


----------



## jyo

waggastew said:


> Coke Is It! American Pale Ale using Coke 'syrup' as an adjunct. Goes OK, although how much the Coke brings is debatable. Full thread link below:
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69507-using-coke-as-an-adjunct/page-2#entry1001679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe Specs
> ----------------
> Batch Size (L): 4.0
> Total Grain (kg): 0.520
> Total Hops (g): 9.60
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (�P): 11.7
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (�P): 2.3
> Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.93 %
> Colour (SRM): 12.7 (EBC): 25.0
> Bitterness (IBU): 31.1 (Average)
> Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
> Boil Time (Minutes): 60
> 
> Grain Bill
> ----------------
> 0.380 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (73.08%)
> 0.020 kg Crystal 120 (3.85%)
> 0.020 kg Crystal 30 (3.85%)
> 
> Hop Bill
> ----------------
> 1.6 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
> 4.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
> 4.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
> 
> Misc Bill
> ----------------
> 150mL of Coke, reduced down to about 30ml of syrup, added after 6 days in primary
> 
> Fermented at 19�C with Safale US-05


That glass should have been placed on a mirror with a credit card.


----------



## dent

I was recently having a discussion as to whether there is enough phosphoric acid in a can of coke to be useful for mash/sparge pH adjustment. Gonna have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## waggastew

jyo said:


> That glass should have been placed on a mirror with a credit card.


Would of been a nice touch! Given however that I am a school teacher, and this is a public forum, I have to stick to the straight and narrow.


----------



## QldKev

On my third glass of a Mongrel, pic doesn't do it justice, it has very deep red hue to it. (dark timber background does not help)

1/3 A Lil bit Epic (mid strength Epic Pale Ale)
1/3 MIDAPA (my house mid APA, kind of like a Epic style but not as full on)
1/3 Irish Red

* For those that don't know the term, Mongrel beers are left overs from the fermenters mixed into a common keg.

A nice thick creamy head, quite hoppy on the nose and upfront, finishing of with a nice big malty hit and a balanced bitterness. Reminds me of a White Rabbit Dark Ale on steriods. This is a really nice drop. I'm thinking of making a recipe based on this one.

Pic just does not do it justice.






QldKev


----------



## jyo

waggastew said:


> Would of been a nice touch! Given however that I am a school teacher, and this is a public forum, I have to stick to the straight and narrow.


Haha! I agree. Teachers shouldn't be allowed to show a sense of humour over slightly innapropriate topics in public places 

I'll be watching your grammar now


----------



## Thefatdoghead

I got Gorden Strong's Sweet stout in my glass. I think it's called "headlights on". What a beer it would have been. It stopped at 1030, I decided to carb it and see how it went. The flavour is coffee, chocolate, roast, and to be honest oatmealy....I think thats from the lactose tough. So next one i'll use 1968 and mash at 65. Only because it's got like 20% roast in it and 1kg of laktose. Im also thinking of putting some bacteria in the other keg to eat some dextrins.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

QldKev said:


> On my third glass of a Mongrel, pic doesn't do it justice, it has very deep red hue to it. (dark timber background does not help)
> 
> 1/3 A Lil bit Epic (mid strength Epic Pale Ale)
> 1/3 MIDAPA (my house mid APA, kind of like a Epic style but not as full on)
> 1/3 Irish Red
> 
> * For those that don't know the term, Mongrel beers are left overs from the fermenters mixed into a common keg.
> 
> A nice thick creamy head, quite hoppy on the nose and upfront, finishing of with a nice big malty hit and a balanced bitterness. Reminds me of a White Rabbit Dark Ale on steriods. This is a really nice drop. I'm thinking of making a recipe based on this one.
> 
> Pic just does not do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> mongrel.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> QldKev


Wish I could taste that one Kev! Sounds like a ripper.


----------



## Danwood

Danwood said:


> A Hitachino Nest White ale inspired brew. I love this commercial beer !
> 
> Lots of orange zest and juice, coriander and a touch of nutmeg. Nice dry, slightly tart finish...very refreshing.


6th/25 and 110pts at Beerfest...happy with that !!


----------



## mckenry

A couple of different pics of my Bo Pils.
Northern Brewer & Saaz to 39IBU.
4.9% ABV
11EBC


----------



## mckenry

Beer o'clock in Bowral
A hefe and Bo Pils


----------



## fletcher

horrible rainy day, drinking up my first, by-myself proper AG BIAB beer, 'fletcher pale ale'

not the best pic, but she's really clear. very happy


----------



## NewtownClown

Nice job Fletch, perhaps I will get to taste one of these, one day!


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> On my third glass of a Mongrel, pic doesn't do it justice, it has very deep red hue to it. (dark timber background does not help)
> 
> 1/3 A Lil bit Epic (mid strength Epic Pale Ale)
> 1/3 MIDAPA (my house mid APA, kind of like a Epic style but not as full on)
> 1/3 Irish Red
> 
> * For those that don't know the term, Mongrel beers are left overs from the fermenters mixed into a common keg.
> 
> A nice thick creamy head, quite hoppy on the nose and upfront, finishing of with a nice big malty hit and a balanced bitterness. Reminds me of a White Rabbit Dark Ale on steriods. This is a really nice drop. I'm thinking of making a recipe based on this one.
> 
> Pic just does not do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> mongrel.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> QldKev


Some of my mongrel kegs have been amazing beers, none have been bad beers. I mix whatever comes out the fermenters next, ales, lagers, light, dark and I have never had a beer that's not very drinkable.
I served one up at a swap here once and because of the colour I called it a Porter, brewers loved it. The only sad part is I'm not able to reproduce them.

Batz


----------



## NickB

A just kegged and carbonated glass of Liquid Lunch APA

BB Pale and Ale malts for the base, and around 9% Dark Crystal.

All Cascade hops throughout.

Nom nom nom




Cheers


----------



## fletcher

NewtownClown said:


> Nice job Fletch, perhaps I will get to taste one of these, one day!


definitely mate, two of these have your name on em


----------



## Batz

Budvar Lager clone.

Spot on the real thing, not everyones cup of tea but nice after a big one at the cave last night, it's perfect.

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew

Batz said:


> Budvar Lager clone.
> 
> Spot on the real thing, not everyones cup of tea but nice after a big one at the cave last night, it's perfect.
> 
> Batz


Is that the new headmaster glass? Works well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Some kinda mongrel english pale ale. Love it when the keg starts clearing up.


----------



## fletcher

Liam_snorkel said:
 

> Some kinda mongrel english pale ale. Love it when the keg starts clearing up.


that looks awesome mate


----------



## Liam_snorkel

It's a photogenic beer 

Congrats on your first AG fletcher, it's a good feeling!


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> Is that the new headmaster glass? Works well.



It is Brad, really liking them and only two broken last night. <_<


Batz


----------



## TidalPete

mckenry said:


> A couple of different pics of my Bo Pils.
> Northern Brewer & Saaz to 39IBU.
> 4.9% ABV
> 11EBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo 2.JPG


Looks the real deal mckenry. :super: & hope it tastes as good as it looks?
May I ask if you filtered or let sit for a month or two?
I like the nice head. Any clues as to your mash schedule?
Beautiful pics & very nice setup there.

ATKOT my latest Golden ale at 4 weeks. Still half a keg left & much clearer ATM after 4 months of drinking newer beers for various reasons.

PS --- *REAL* brewers don't need to purchase special glasses to get a decent head on their beers. :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> PS --- *REAL* brewers don't need to purchase special glasses to get a decent head on their beers. :lol:


More the way the bubbles swirl from the centre of the bottom of the glass Pete. Didn't really look at the head originally.

Cheers


----------



## Batz

Just a standard old Aussie glass Brad,($1.60 from Ross) some people think a fancy glass improves their beer.
It's in the drinking not the flash arse glass that counts.

batz


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> More the way the bubbles swirl from the centre of the bottom of the glass Pete. Didn't really look at the head originally.
> 
> Cheers


You would say that wouldn't you Brad? You being a new moderator & all. h34r:
Anyway, I was just taking the piss & I got a bite. Scratch that, two bites :lol:


----------



## bruce86

my hoppahawk IPA


----------



## Batz

Very nice APA, this one got a hammering here last night.


----------



## bruce86

its a bit pink in colour bats are you sure its an apa...


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Very nice APA, this one got a hammering here last night.


Has it? :blink:
You're telling the story Batz?

And invisible ATM. :lol:


----------



## dent

Batz said:


> Budvar Lager clone.
> 
> Spot on the real thing, not everyones cup of tea but nice after a big one at the cave last night, it's perfect.
> 
> Batz


Sounds great - any insight as to what makes a good Budvar clone?


----------



## Batz

bruce86 said:


> its a bit pink in colour bats are you sure its an apa...


I believe it translates to something like, "why do they put the beer on the bottom shelf'?


----------



## mckenry

TidalPete said:


> Looks the real deal mckenry. :super: & hope it tastes as good as it looks?
> May I ask if you filtered or let sit for a month or two?
> I like the nice head. Any clues as to your mash schedule?
> Beautiful pics & very nice setup there.
> 
> ATKOT my latest Golden ale at 4 weeks. Still half a keg left & much clearer ATM after 4 months of drinking newer beers for various reasons.
> 
> PS --- *REAL* brewers don't need to purchase special glasses to get a decent head on their beers. :lol:


Hey TP
Thanks, certainly is a nice beer. Something very satisfying when youve made a good lager. Far harder than a good Ale.
No, that is not filtered. Was about 2 weeks in the keg, thats all.
Mash schedule was mash in at, and hold for 5 mins at 55, ramp to 64, hold for 60mins then mashout at 75 for 10.
I used to filter all my beers , but finding its not really worth it these days. They still clear up in no time.
Your GA looks tidy too. Nice clarity.


----------



## TidalPete

mckenry said:


> Hey TP
> Thanks, certainly is a nice beer. Something very satisfying when youve made a good lager. Far harder than a good Ale.
> No, that is not filtered. Was about 2 weeks in the keg, thats all.
> Mash schedule was mash in at, and hold for 5 mins at 55, ramp to 64, hold for 60mins then mashout at 75 for 10.
> I used to filter all my beers , but finding its not really worth it these days. They still clear up in no time.
> Your GA looks tidy too. Nice clarity.


Thanks mckenry. Your beer at two weeks in the keg looks excellent. Gelatine perhaps?
Mash sounds more or less what I do for my ales & lagers except for the Alpha Rest @ 72 that I usually include.
Am at 202 all-grains ATM but no more pics just yet as have been very lax in this regard lately.
Have a filter that has never been used but maybe use it for lagers only one day? Who knows?

Keep on Brewing mckenry! :beerbang:


----------



## mckenry

TidalPete said:


> Thanks mckenry. Your beer at two weeks in the keg looks excellent. Gelatine perhaps?
> Mash sounds more or less what I do for my ales & lagers except for the Alpha Rest @ 72 that I usually include.
> Am at 202 all-grains ATM but no more pics just yet as have been very lax in this regard lately.
> Have a filter that has never been used but maybe use it for lagers only one day? Who knows?
> 
> Keep on Brewing mckenry! :beerbang:
> Yes TP, Gelatin and CC before kegging.


----------



## lukasfab

amarillo,centennial,cascade APA


----------



## milestron

Have got a few all grains under my belt now but just forget to take photos! Anyway I owe both of these to AHB:

Dubbel Trouble (search leffe redeuise on the forum for the recipe)



Intergalatic Pale Ale (10 Minute IPA with galaxy)


----------



## gazeboar

Hey lads,

Thought I'd commemorate the first two AG brews. Also my first time dry hopping and kegging. I can't upload the pic of the Pale, my computer is screwing me around and I just want to go to bed.

My thoughts...

Wow. Just wow. I can't describe with words just how pleased I am with the results, the flavours are sensational. The Galaxy Pale screams tropical refreshment, my friends and mother couldn't believe I brewed it. Big shout out to the user 'Screwtop' for his support (I had some solventy taste prior to crash chilling, which is completely imperceptible now). Quality on both these brews in incomparable to anything I've done with kits. Kegged beer is the way to go too! The cash I had spent on my setup paid for itself, with the satisfaction of the first sip. But who cares about the money spent? It's all about the quality and flavours.

The Original Porter is beautiful. Big reassuring bitterness from the Galena I used, and the roasted and espresso flavours are so balanced and offer a subtle complexity to the brew. I say this as objective as I can, and believe my opinions would be no different if someone else had brewed this beer  Cheers to user 'dicko' for his feedback on my first crack (pun intended) at customising a grain bill.

My only concern (or should I say sense of anguish) is that there is only 19 litres of each brew to be drank  All this reading and dicking about is finally worth it.


----------



## Lecterfan

A lovely grist I use (tweaked) in a variety of ales...this time a dark saison.

Lovely.







I'll try making it with the dry Saison yeast next time.


----------



## bullsneck

My India Red Ale. Loving it.


----------



## sp0rk

Apple and berry Cider back sweetened with some lemonade (too lazy to take pics)
quite a nice drop


----------



## lukiferj

Only 6 AG brews in but this American porter is delicious. Coffee, roasty, chocolatey. Perfect rainy weather beer.

Edit: Added picture the right way round


----------



## yum beer

Batz said:


> Budvar Lager clone.
> 
> Spot on the real thing, not everyones cup of tea but nice after a big one at the cave last night, it's perfect.
> 
> Batz


Recipe please Batz, love that Budvar and would love to bang out a batch or 4...


----------



## waggastew

Doc's Golden Ale with rye malt and NZ hops (B Saaz and Kohatu)







Imagine a cross between pale ale beer and a Street's 'Splice' iceblock. Big time pine-lime spice but with that creamy thing you get with icecream/Pina Colada. Its all good, citrusy, spicy, crisp.

Recipe below


GAA-2 (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 34.1 (Average)

46.38% Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light
23.19% Munich I
23.19% Rye Malt
7.25% Caramunich I

0.5 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.5 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Crash chill at 2degC before dry hopping


----------



## jezza79

how good is rain!


----------



## waggastew

Warra's American Pale Ale, another from the everlasting the Mid North Coast beer swap 






Nice golden copper colour, slightly hazy with persistent white head. Bright citrus hop notes when first poured drifting towards a herbal note when warm. Warra said that he used a bittering hop (I think it was Magnum?) at 30mins which may have contributed to this. Malt is clean with some honey notes again as it warms. Ends clean and balanced. 

Overall a great example of the style. Thanks Warra!


----------



## Batz

Scottish Ale 70/- Nice beer indeed, and you can have a couple, not so the case with the 80/- I normally brew.

In my new glass that cost me $1.66 .


----------



## AndrewQLD

Very nice Batz, does it taste better in the correct glass? 

Looks like like your slice of heaven just got a little greener. Looking beautiful from the deck.


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Very nice Batz, does it taste better in the correct glass?
> 
> .


Not really mate, but it does make me smile.

Batz


----------



## Batz

Sorry about the bird crap in the piccy, just noticed that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## HBHB

Just sampling a new Braggot Recipe.

Not bad at all, still needs a couple of months.


[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7070]
Martin


----------



## Neanderthal

Dark IPA mistake brew.





Neanderthal said:


> I was in a bit of a hurry and thought I would do two parrtials at once.
> 
> Typically rushing about I got a bit careless.
> 
> I mixed the fermenters up and ended up putting the Coopers IPA can into the Munton Nut Brown Ale fermenter
> 
> 
> Anyway,only time will tell if it is drinkable.
> 
> 
> 1 can Coopers IPA
> 1 can coopers amber malt
> 
> Steeped for 30 mins in oven at 60c.
> 125g chocolate malt
> 125g caramunich 11
> 15g Cascade hops
> 
> Added to fermentor
> 200g Corn syrup powder
> 250g wheat malt.


----------



## jyo

Batz said:


> Sorry about the bird crap in the piccy, just noticed that. :lol: :lol:


I had noticed!

Looks great, btw.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Sorry about the bird crap in the piccy, just noticed that. :lol: :lol:


Naughty birdee.
Has Banjo been bludging?


----------



## Dave70

Batz said:


> Sorry about the bird crap in the piccy, just noticed that. :lol: :lol:


Yeah, I was going to replace the pic of my kids and use it as a screensaver, but the birdshit spoiled it.

So.

Bit dry up your neck of the woods eh?


----------



## brettprevans

Found a relic. Collaboration brew day 1 barley wine. Hmmmm old :drool: . Hops have faded (was US barleywine) its now all about thick malt, plums raisins brown sugar. A bit of oxidation on the finish but its been in a PET for 3 yrs. Marvellious... kind of like drinking Westvleteren without bwlgian characteristics. Nom nom nom


----------



## waggastew

West-Coast style AIPA sitting pretty in my newly minted custom etched glassware. Thought I would make an effort with the photo for once rather than a flash photo against the kitchen splashback. Still limited by point and click camera, might have to borrow the work DSLR to get a crispy one.


----------



## Northside Novice

enjoying Pommieblokes nelson sauvin summer ale ,

very nice ale mate , great aroma, great colour , maybe a tad cloudy but am sure will clear with age , nicely bittered , luberly hoppy goodness :icon_drool2:
overall a bloody good beer .


----------



## warra48

Waqgastew's Little Fella's Pale Ale.
It's in the style of Little Creatures Pale Ale.

What a fabulous beer this is. Hugely enjoyed it, and was sorry when I drained the last of the glass.

Very finely beaded head, not big, but it lasts all the way down the glass, and it sticks to the glass right to the end.
Lovely and very clean malt character, but it's the hops which really shine in this beer.
It's beautifully balanced, with a fantastic citrussy and fruity hop nose and flavour.
I could still taste the beer several minutes after the last draught. The flavour just lingered.

I'd rate this as waggastew's best beer I've tasted to date. And, of course, it was consumed in one of waggastew's own special glasses.


----------



## jyo

Euro Lager with two hallertau mit additions. Doesn't have heaps of 'that' lager taste but still pretty happy.

http--,,--//


----------



## Camo1234

That looks nice... Do you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## jyo

No worries.

The first cube (the beer in the pic) was fermented at 14' with Swiss lager dry yeast. Not bad at all, low esters and pretty clean. The second cube was pitched cold at 7' (cheers Dent) with a huge slurry of Swiss and then lagered for two weeks @ 1'. It has been sitting in a keg for two weeks. I am not going to touch it for another two weeks if I can. Disclaimer- I am not a lager expert!

Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.200
Total Hops (g): 73.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.46 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.8
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.000 kg Galaxy Malt (97.83%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (2.17%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.8 g/L)
33.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 14°C with Saflager S-189


----------



## mje1980

Hardly brew lagers, but im currently drinking a munich lager right now ( bit too dark for a helles, too light for dunkel ). I step mashed, pitched cold, and lagered in a secondary for 2 weeks. Bugger me its the best one i've ever done. Pretty chuffed at the moment. I have a schwarz sitting in a cube, and a fresh smack pack of 2007, for some clean lagers. Lookng forward to it.

Recipe for those interested

89.5% Best Munich
2.9% Acid malt
7.6% Biscuit

55-10, 62c-20, 70c-45

Hallertau @ 60

1.050
19 IBU

2308 Munich lager

Pitched 4 litre starter ( slurry only ) at 6c, fermented around 10-12 for 3 weeks. Secondary at 1c 2 weeks.

Deep gold, almost amber colour, and malty but dry enough to keep drinking ( which might happen! ). Im tipping the wife will like this. Damn!!

Im not drinking much at present so i'll let it sit in the keg a few more weeks.


----------



## A3k

Pics mje?


----------



## mje1980




----------



## mje1980

You have no idea how long it took me to do that! haha. Its clearer than the pic shows.


----------



## manticle

Batz said:


> Budvar.


Hey batz,

I second yumbeer's call for a recipe if you don't mind sharing. mash schedule and fermentation schedule too please.


----------



## awall

First beer i'm proud of, and first partial mash! ...out of the previous 6 only one was ok, with the rest being terrible, pretty stoked right now :beerbang:. Unfortunately had some siphoning issues so i lost a few extra litres of beer when bottling.

It's an IPA with a little citra FW hopped and everything else @ 15 mins and under (more citra, mouteka and leftover cascade and amarillo), and some dry hops too! It's like a JS golden ale on steroids.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

awall said:


> First beer i'm proud of, and first partial mash! ...out of the previous 6 only one was ok, with the rest being terrible, pretty stoked right now :beerbang:. Unfortunately had some siphoning issues so i lost a few extra litres of beer when bottling.
> 
> It's an IPA with a little citra FW hopped and everything else @ 15 mins and under (more citra, mouteka and leftover cascade and amarillo), and some dry hops too! It's like a JS golden ale on steroids.


Well done, drink it fresh don't save it for a rainy day, APA/IPA are best drunk in the first couple of months IMO.


----------



## warra48

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Well done, drink it fresh don't save it for a rainy day, APA/IPA are best drunk in the first couple of months IMO.


And that's where not everyone's experience is the same.

Mine are definitely better after 2 or 3 months in the bottle.


----------



## stakka82

I keg, and find A/IPAs always the best in the first month... After that experience some loss of aroma.


----------



## warra48

Another of waggastew's brews.
It's from another batch of the West-Coast AIPA which won best AIPA at AAHC last year.

In waggastew's own words:
A big juicy malt background finishes dry to show off the tropical, pine, and citrus flavours and aromas.

Can't disagree with that.

The beer is actually clear in the glass, although the image suggests otherwise.


----------



## Adam Howard

American Barleywine. 10 months old. Awesome.


----------



## winkle

Stupid things to do with beer - No. 321


RIS spider


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Stupid things to do with beer - No. 321
> 
> 
> 
> spider1.JPG
> RIS spider


What was it like winkle?


----------



## winkle

Great, until the wife got hold of it and wouldn't give it back


----------



## angus_grant

Well, drinking second glass of my first all-grain: an red Irish ale, courtesy of grain packs from Lord Raja Goomba III. It still needs a bit more time on the CO2 to carbonate properly.

Some simple taste notes.
The colour in the glass is quite dark. A direct light reveals the red in the ale. And my iPhone 3Gs does very little to pick up the red colours. Perhaps I should have busted out my dSLR..

The taste is quite dark as well, a slight umm kind of grainy chocolatey smell, and has a nice burnt chocolate after-taste. It reminds me very slightly of Tooheys Old, but it tastes much more like a dark ale that I can't put my finger on. I dig it. Not bad for a first AG, I reckon. I look forward to the next 18.5 litres. :chug: And no, you can't have any!! B)


----------



## Brocksmith

Choc mild, pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Bizier

Adamski29 said:


> American Barleywine. 10 months old. Awesome.


Purdy


----------



## Beerisyummy

I love looking through this thread, so thought I should contribute. My experience in brewing is limited by time, but I'm putting in the hard yards to get upto speed.

This is my first crack at a pilsner malt recipe. It's only a week in the bottle, so the first half stubbie was krystal clear until the yeasties ruined the party.
Since I procured a commercial ferment/lager fridge, this has been the second lager yeast ferment and I'm really happy with the result thus far.
Thanks to all who posted real life experience comments. They really helped.



While I'm waiting for the rest of my beer to mature I like to grab a few odds and sods from the local bottle shop. This was my find tonight.
$14 for the Le Chouffe, and $18 for a four pack of the Silly Saison. Shits and giggles right?

The Silly Saison was a bit of an eye opener. I had no idea of what to expect, which is a good thing. It tasted sweet without being sickly sweet and had a lot of flavours I'll be trying to track down.
The Le Chuoffe is a cracker. 8% is a liittle dangerous with something that is this drinkable after a massive ten hour day on the tools.
Good thing the metabolism is cranking. I'm hungry.




Sharing is caring, as they teach the kidun's in school nowadays.


----------



## bradsbrew

Dark Lager


----------



## waggastew

Warra's Hefeweizen c/o the Mid North Coast Perpetual Beer Swap







Brewed with a fair whack of Munich from memory. Typical golden appearance with a persistent white head. Lots of carb as per style. Aroma is strong on the cloves with some underlying bready malt. Flavour is strong malt, almost perceived as sweet but finishes bone dry with acidic tang. Subtle banana/toffee thing going on. Overall a very refreshing quencher that hits the style guidelines perfectly. Nice one!


----------



## winkle

Last pour from a keg of XH Ale.


Pretty much spot on for my tastes, be sad once its all gone.


A chocolate bunny rabbit died during these photos.


----------



## bradsbrew

Awsome Perry, awesome!


----------



## TidalPete

VERY nice Perry! :beer:
That beer engine of your is looking good these days.


----------



## lukiferj

What's in the glass and what's in the oven 

Ultra Pale Ale 





and a whole turkey wrapped in bacon.


----------



## AJ80

First time I've brewed a beer worth posting in this thread...dark ruby mild. Only been brewing since November and is this by far my best brew to date (also first time using liquid yeast...coincidence?).

Perfect for a cool night in Melbourne.


----------



## mwd

Looks wonderful, recipe?


----------



## AJ80

Tropical_Brews said:


> Looks wonderful, recipe?


No worries. I'm an exract brewer, but should be easy enough to convert to all grain if that's your thing...

This has had four weeks in the bottle, and I can't see it lasting another four now that I've cracked one!

Dark Ruby Mild
23L batch

2.8kg Light DME
113g Chocolate malt
50 Caramunich1 (had this in the cupboard, but was supposed to be medium crystal)
41g Willamette hop pellets @ 60
35g Fuggles hop pellets @ 60
22g Goldings hop flowers @ 15
WY1469

Grain steeped in 4L water @ 68C and rinsed in 2.5L water @75C
Did a 10L boil adding 900g LDME

OG 1.047
FG 1.016
IBU 42.5
EBC 30.6

Happy brewing!

AJ


----------



## DU99

Nice looking brew AJ


----------



## AJ80

DU99 said:


> Nice looking brew AJ


Thanks mate, I'm well chuffed with this one!


----------



## lukasfab

meridian APA..................pic didn't work in first post


----------



## mackysm

Fat Tire Clone


----------



## winkle

Golden Bitter thru an Aldi Randel (thanx Florian) loaded with fuggles.


Good but I need to mash it higher next batch.


----------



## jyo

American Red. Apollo and Cascade, 1272. Very happy with this one. It's much clearer than the pic suggests.


----------



## Bribie G

Six Minute Scrumpy with a blackcurrant blush. This stuff is just _too _seductive on a balmy afternoon.


----------



## Dave70

Bribie G said:


> Six Minute Scrumpy with a blackcurrant blush. This stuff is just _too _seductive on a balmy afternoon.


ALDI juice?


----------



## Degraves

Tom Cruise for a roast, hope it tasted better than the photo


----------



## waggastew

Warra's Porter c/o the MNC beer swap. Perfect brew for the cooler nights. 






Appearance - Dark brown/black with ruby highlights if you hold it right up the light. Off-white/tan head, lingers right down the glass

Aroma - Subtle yeast note, vanilla, chocolate

Flavour - Finishes dry and clean with a slight chocolate taste. No hop flavour, slight tang.

Mouthfeel - Soft carbonation, medium body that fills the mouth without being cloying

Overall - Another well balanced beer. Very approachable, no thinness or astringency. Recipe deserves to be on the newly relaunched DB!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

waggastew said:


> Warra's Porter c/o the MNC beer swap. Perfect brew for the cooler nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearance - Dark brown/black with ruby highlights if you hold it right up the light. Off-white/tan head, lingers right down the glass
> 
> Aroma - Subtle yeast note, vanilla, chocolate
> 
> Flavour - Finishes dry and clean with a slight chocolate taste. No hop flavour, slight tang.
> 
> Mouthfeel - Soft carbonation, medium body that fills the mouth without being cloying
> 
> Overall - Another well balanced beer. Very approachable, no thinness or astringency. Recipe deserves to be on the newly relaunched DB!


You two are totally having a brewmance!!


----------



## waggastew

beerdrinkingbob said:


> You two are totally having a brewmance!!


Yep, what can I say its love......although I think its the isolation effect. If we weren't both lost in the brewing wilderness of the NSW MNC I am sure Warra would be off fawning over the beers of other AG brewers, not a dirty partial-masher like me 

Seriously though, finding a local to swap beers with is a warp speed way to improve your brewing. In works two ways:

1. It makes you closely critique your beers before sharing, as you really don't want to share a dud, and want to admit any faults before they find them

2. It gets you tasting beers you wouldn't normally taste/brew etc and introduces you to flavours you wouldn't normally find in your own beers.


----------



## Lecterfan

I love happy surprises. In this case it was finding half a slab of a 12 month old %7 dubbel-style beer that I made with wy3787 and a variety of malts.

It was quite tasty, thanks.







edit: "and a variety of malts"...what else would I have made it from? What an idiot...


----------



## lukiferj

Had a mate come over for a brew day and he was keen to brew an American brown ale.

Called this one Daz's Sinkin' the Brown Ale. Not the best picture but a nice dark colour except when you hold it up to the light it's a beautiful malty brown.


----------



## milestron

Cracked these 2 badboys recently. Both are saisons I fermented during the summer months. The first I went the traditional route, 100% pilsner malt, hallertau and williamette hops. Second was more or less an APA recipe fermented with saison yeast - from memory I picked up the malt bill for SNPA, went Williamette for bittering and simcoe/amarillo late.





Both are fantastic. If I had to choose a favourite I'd go the classic as the yeast character really shines. Extremely happy with both though. Head looks a bit wimpy on that photo although cracked another one later and was spot on. Both h


----------



## djar007

My US IPA. On a cool night in Melbourne.


----------



## Yob

Mosaic IPA... loving it.. $2 Salvo glass I found this morning :drinks:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Yob said:


> Mosaic IPA.JPG
> 
> Mosaic IPA... loving it.. $2 Salvo glass I found this morning :drinks:


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## lukiferj

Looks good Yob. First impressions of the hop?


----------



## bullsneck

The last of my Saison. Proof that good things take time.


----------



## Yob

lukiferj said:


> Looks good Yob. First impressions of the hop?


I ferking loooorve it... great on the nose and a smooth bitterness that lasts the distance on the pallate.. Im ever so glad I had a crack with it, when I first got it, I felt I was going out on a bit of a limb but now I can see that it has a firm seat in my freezer and wouldnt be without it.

If you had no Citra, this would sub in delightfully, different of course but an amazing hop to be sure and one Im personally going to play with a lot more. Has been fantastic as sub 20 min, additions and to drool for as keg hopper :icon_drool2:

Im a big fan and will be making sure I have enough to last me till the next crop


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers Yob. Looks like I might have place some orderz in the next week. :beerbang:


----------



## chunckious

WTF!!!
I thought everyone said that today would be a AHBAFD.......this kinda shit always happens to me. :blink:
Enjoy yur beers ya feckin' tass handlers.


----------



## winkle

This years July case swap beer.
Saison Noire.


Ladies and Gentlemen we have flavour intergration.
Yum.


----------



## philmud

It's a good feeling when you prefer the saison you brewed to the SN Harvest Ale you were drinking earlier!


----------



## philmud

Not sure if this thread is limited to beer, but I'm currently sipping an 1800 Añejo tequila - it's frigging delicious. I get cola from the aroma & flavour & then an almost smokiness. It's as complex as a decent scotch - no lemon or salt necessary.


----------



## TidalPete

0/200 Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout with liberal additions of EKG & Fuggles. Nicely balanced & as smooth as but pitched with 1056 as no worthy British yeast was on hand at the time.
Call out the style police!


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> 0/200 Chocolate Treacle Oatmeal Stout with liberal additions of EKG & Fuggles. Nicely balanced & as smooth as but pitched with 1056 as no worthy British yeast was on hand at the time.
> Call out the style police!


I could go one of those for breakfast Pete.


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> I could go one of those for breakfast Pete.


Having one right now Brad but at 6.0% it's not a quaffer.


----------



## fletcher

sitting back on a night in with the mrs and knocking back a few of my first IPA, with help from Newtownclown. we called it the Jean Genie. recipe in my blog.

european and uk malts
american hops
balanced but not overly hoppy like many IPAs i've tried - only 60 and 30 min hops
pretty stoked for my very first IPA!
very drinkable at 9%
already had 2 and feeling wobbly

horrible pic but its so clear with a perfect head (thats my Raquel Welch pop art in the background)
View attachment 61780


----------



## NickB

Back-To-It Bitter on Nitro. Almost an ESB thanks to awesome efficiency. Beautifully clear (photo does definitely not do it justice!)

6 Kg Maris Otter
1 Kg Light Crystal
EKG at 90, 20, 10 and then 2 plugs in the whirlpool
OG 1.051
29 IBU






Yummy....


----------



## AndrewQLD

Looks great Nick, beautiful head.


----------



## mckenry

Hell yes nick. Looks like a cloud you could lie on. Yum


----------



## NickB

This one shows the clarity better.... Footy on the TV behind....


----------



## lukiferj

NickB said:


> This one shows the clarity better.... Footy on the TV behind....


Show off!


----------



## NickB

Not bad for a beer kegged at 11am yesterday


----------



## lukiferj

NickB said:


> Not bad for a beer kegged at 11am yesterday


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/understatement


----------



## NickB

Pop round for a pint or two.... Experience the wonder in person!


----------



## winkle

Found an old bottle


F*rking awesome = an redo with massive aging required


----------



## Florian

Thought you had to drive in the morning?

Can already see where this is heading...

Didn't quite make it today, sorry, all took longer than anticipated as usual. Bloody brewing I tell ya.

EDIT: Nick, bloody show off! That does look very yummy, I have to admit. Have to check out your Nitro setup sooner or later. Ever tried a Pils on Nitro?


----------



## NickB

Not yet florian. You should brew one for me . Carb it low!


----------



## winkle

NO-Pils, ahem, nothing to laugh about.
PS good lookin' beer Nick.


----------



## mckenry

Australian IPA. Condensation on the glass cheats this beer of its clarity.
Stella & Galaxy mmm


----------



## Edak

My latest AIPA. 
Doesn't look as red as the picture, clarity is perfect though.


----------



## Fat Bastard

Red IIPA. My second foray into filtering, and my first with Polyclar VT.

I'd say it's doing it's job!





It's certainly red, but i think next time, I'll replace some of the dex with D2 candy syrup and darken it up a bit more.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Phwoar. What a sexy beer.


----------



## lukiferj

Holy shitballs batman! Super clear.


----------



## Edak

damnit, if only I had held mine up to the sunset...


----------



## bradsbrew

Mmmm, aussie old


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Mmmm, aussie old


You're leaning to far to the left these days Brad


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> You're leaning to far to the left these days Brad


I need to put a note on my phone of which way to hold when taking beer pics.


----------



## bradsbrew

Poured another.

Edit. Oh FFS


----------



## tanukibrewer

My shitty stout,shitty cause its nearly gone!


----------



## mwd

How do you guys get a white head on your stouts? All the ones I make come out with a dirty brown foaming head.
I know that it is really white in Guinness but that might have something to do with Nitrogen dispensing.


----------



## tricache

Just got my delivery from Warners on the Bay *drools* Saison :icon_drool2:


----------



## tanukibrewer

I use a lot of flaked barley in the mash?helps with head retention but not sure about the colour?.photo was taken under a bright light in the kitchen.Good question on how Guinness does it,dont know.One for the experts on this forum for sure.


----------



## mckenry

For a white head on a black beer, use roast barley as the dark grain. Roast malt, also a dark grain will turn the head brown. Roast barley also has less of the burnt acrid flavours too. Simple, but easily confused.


----------



## mwd

Thanks for that mckenry never used roast barley last stout was a toucan with a bit of black malt, head is very brown. Will know for next time. You learn something everyday here.


----------



## mckenry

The toucan could still give a brown head. Depends which grains they used in the first place.


----------



## fletcher

drinking one of my first few BIABs. getting into fine tuning my process and getting my numbers and losses and shit down pat. this one turned out pretty sexy. only been 2 weeks in the bottle and tasting awesome. a few more weeks and i think he'll be a winner. first time using vienna malt. bit of a mish-mash of styles but not bad. still needs to clear a little.


----------



## barls

my latest
an ale with victory and abbey malt hopped with amerillo


----------



## winkle

That sounds moreish barls.


The latest Grisette as the keg approaches mt.
Far too drinkable for my own good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Some kind of smoked ale. 
I didn't keep very good record of this one but its:
22l batch
4kg Munich 2
900g peat smoked malt
70g choc wheat
30-35 IBU of something

Surprisingly tasty.


----------



## TidalPete

Had my first Murrays Whale Ale whilst venturing south of the border a short time ago & was impressed. :icon_drool2:
My first attempt at cloning this beer went a little astray when I added Citra @ 0 minutes instead of continuing with the Kiwi hops
Very tasty nevertheless.


----------



## wraith

Hibiscus Wheat


----------



## djar007

bradsbrew said:


> Poured another.
> 
> Edit. Oh FFS


 :icon_offtopic: I have to rotate my pics in a viewer on my computer 360 degrees back to where they were for them to show up the right way on this forum. I dont know why but thats what works for me.


----------



## mattdean4130

Hmm lots of huge heads on some of these beers! I prefer a slower pour...
Here's a Pale Ale at just under 3 weeks bottled. Tasting pretty good i must say!

(Disregard the weird looking shit on the glass, from my hands and the flash caught it...)


----------



## Dan Pratt

My first attempt at an Oatmeal Stout. Inspired by my hometown in WA. Used just malted oats and removed the roasted barley. would defintaley include these on the next OMS

ABV - 5.8%

View attachment 62231


----------



## Thefatdoghead

10 minute IPA with Marris Otter and Amarillo
Apricot juice anyone?

View attachment 62248


----------



## Bribie G

TidalPete said:


> Had my first Murrays Whale Ale whilst venturing south of the border a short time ago & was impressed. :icon_drool2:
> My first attempt at cloning this beer went a little astray when I added Citra @ 0 minutes instead of continuing with the Kiwi hops
> Very tasty nevertheless.


Haven't been dropping in on the thread, missed that one. Looks the goods, Pete. I'm currently doing a 150 lashes attempt but when that's kegged I'll be ridin' the whale again. Citra would be a nice touch in this style - I often add some Cascade NZ hop tea.


----------



## winkle

Getting funked up.


Biere de Ble Noir - black wheat beer with 10% buckwheat.
Odd but good.


----------



## NickB

Happygoodtime Lice Rager.




Tasty... And amazingly clear!


----------



## Bribie G

winkle said:


> Getting funked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funk.JPG
> Biere de Ble Noir - black wheat beer with 10% buckwheat.
> Odd but good.


Is that a car in your bar? Why is there a car in your bar? Who drove it in there and what is their excuse?


----------



## jyo

I was more concerned about the lava lamp and candles.


----------



## NickB

You can't see the gimp, either. He's in the car...


----------



## winkle

Of course the car is in the bar - you dont think I'd walk that far do you??
The lava lamp is on for heating.
See it all makes sense, and if I wasn't so funked up I'd be at the Scratch drinking Dupont.


----------



## NickB

Red Lentil Red Ale. An Irish Red, with 20% Red Lentils cereal mashed and added to the grist..... Surprisingly good! Nom nom nom! (Though SWMBO does tell me it smells 'really beery'. Take that as you will!)

Two pics, well, just because its soooo purdy!


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Getting funked up.
> 
> 
> 
> funk.JPG
> Biere de Ble Noir - black wheat beer with 10% buckwheat.
> Odd but good.


Got to admit there's a car in your bar there Perry. Beer looks good but get rid of the car before the 22nd. :lol:
Nickster's Lice Rager looks really clear. What (Yank?) yeast is that Nick? ---- Chinese hops I would imagine? h34r: Been there -- done that. 
VERY hard to clone a MWA Bribie what with all the different info on the yeast but love that "Riding The Whale" name & I now have copyright to that. :beer:

PS --- Just saw your post Perry. Cheers.


----------



## NickB

Geez Pete! Lots of assumptions there.... And you know what you do when you assume.... 

It's a 'Asian-style' lager because of the 20% Rice. Wyeast 2124 Boh Lager was the yeast. The hops are Mt. Hood (US). Not really a US hop being from English parentage, but still.

Tasty!


----------



## Rowy

What does the lentil beer really taste like Nick?


----------



## NickB

Honestly, if I didn't tell you, you wouldn't tell there was anything abnormal about it! Pop round for a few if you don't believe me!!


----------



## brettprevans

winkle said:


> Getting funked up.
> 
> 
> 
> funk.JPG
> Biere de Ble Noir - black wheat beer with 10% buckwheat.
> Odd but good.


tell me u made that and have the recipe!!


----------



## brettprevans

I should take a piccy of the pyment im drinking. So clear. Carbed at 200psi. Just like sparkling wine. Great flavours but oh so potent. Needs another 3 months I recon.
Edit. Actuallynno need for a pic. Its looks like nicks rice lager just slightly more golden and bubbles exploding everywhere like champaigne.


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Geez Pete! Lots of assumptions there.... And you know what you do when you assume....
> 
> It's a 'Asian-style' lager because of the 20% Rice. Wyeast 2124 Boh Lager was the yeast. The hops are Mt. Hood (US). Not really a US hop being from English parentage, but still.
> 
> Tasty!


Hey Nick,
You are correct in assuming that my assumptions are assumptions. :blink: \
Have never used Mt Hood but your Lice Rager gives me an idea seeing that I have 450g of the stuff socked away in the freezer.
You are an inspiration mate. See you a Winkles. 
PS -- Have seen all your latest posts.


----------



## NickB

You stalking me again Pete...


----------



## TidalPete

Y knot? :lol:


----------



## wraith

This year's homegrown Chinook wet ale, It's amazing! Even if I do say so myself 
There is something extra special about brewing with hops you grew yourself with their own unique hop flavour/aroma that wouldn't be the same grown anywhere else, It's also got me hooked on wethopping, I can only do it once a year with my own, wish you could buy wet hops locally so I could try it with other varieties!
And yeah the surface wasn't very even haha.

Wraith


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My light barleywine. Hopped to 100 IBU and the hop taste has almost already gone.

Only a week in the stubbie,grossly undercarbonated and the pic doesn't do the red colour justice.

Slightly oaked....


----------



## jlm

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> My light barleywine. Hopped to 100 IBU and the hop taste has almost already gone.
> 
> Only a week in the stubbie,grossly undercarbonated and the pic doesn't do the red colour justice.
> 
> Slightly oaked....


Drinking in the bathroom eh? The tastic does provide instant satisfaction this time of year.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

It was the only room in our part of the house with a strong enough light. Drank it in bed,watching telly.

It will be excellent in 2 or 3 months and sublime in a year.


----------



## fletcher

baxter ale
92% vienna
8% carapils
0.5 g/l galaxy @ 40
0.8 g/l cascade @ 15
0.5 g/l cascade and galaxy @ 7
35 IBU
us-05 at 16C

really happy with how this one's smoothed out. the combination of hops tastes seamless in the one taste hit. i can't take a decent beer pic to save myself! the beer's clearer than this terrible phone picture 

.


----------



## PeteQ

I was drinking this last night, but I thought I might put it on here just in case anyone was interested in Victorias Secret.

The flavours of this hop I get are woody, peppery and a little floral. Mostly floral aroma but there is something else there I can't put my finger on. An amazing bitterness that, luckily, is well balanced in this beer but it is smooth and lingers. I haven't had a better example of that lingering smooth bitterness than from this hop.
I've read somewhere this is similar to galaxy, I believe it is nothing like galaxy...

This is also the first time I've used BRY-97 and it seems to have cleared up nicely already, not a big fan of the slow start though.

This one I've called Victoria Bitter APA


----------



## winkle

citymorgue2 said:


> tell me u made that and have the recipe!!


Yep, I'll gather up my notes and PM it - it involves roast the buckwheat for some of the colour.


----------



## jezza79

english IPA.
english hops, english yeast......rich, bitter sweet and delish.


----------



## keifer33

Nice stump!


----------



## Beerisyummy

jezza79 said:


> english IPA.
> english hops, english yeast......rich, bitter sweet and delish.


What's the corona thing?...
" From where you'd rather be".

Your photo sums that up nicely for me. Damned nice stump!


----------



## Bizier

keifer33 said:


> Nice stump!


That's what she said. *mutes cymbal*

No, seriously, all you guys living in tranquil bush settings are arseholes and I am jealous.


----------



## jezza79

Bizier said:


> That's what she said. *mutes cymbal*
> 
> No, seriously, all you guys living in tranquil bush settings are arseholes and I am jealous.


haha, the only spot i could find that had the last rays of sun to use


----------



## winkle

Apricot sour ale now on tap to replace the naughty XH Ale.



Has cleaned up a bit, slightly thin but sessionable. -_-


----------



## jyo

By no means does my cheap foldable party table and mouldy BBQ compare to jezza's thick stump, but here are my offerings:

2 week old ANZAC Ale. First cube was fermented with Cooper's recultured, this one is with British Ale II. I prefer this one.






Found a keg with some dregs of this Dark Mild. I love this style.


----------



## jezza79

but hey.....unlike mine at least they are clear.


----------



## Dan Pratt

jyo,

That anzac ale looks a treat, what did you put in that?


----------



## jyo

Cheers, mate. Next time I will drop the golden syrup to about 5%.

ANZAC Ale March 2013
Australian Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.810
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.96 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 30.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
6.000 kg Galaxy Malt (68.1%)
1.000 kg Munich II (11.35%)
0.850 kg Golden Syrup (9.65%)
0.750 kg Flaked Oats (8.51%)
0.210 kg Acidulated Malt (2.38%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP009 - Australian Ale


----------



## mattdean4130

Coopers Authentic IPA recipe with Saaz & Chinook...
Going down nicely!


----------



## Dave70

jezza79 said:


> english IPA.
> english hops, english yeast......rich, bitter sweet and delish.


----------



## [email protected]

Old Ale that is now 2 years old. Bottle conditioned and around 9%. This has now come of age. Great sherry/port notes and very easy drinking - dangerous!


----------



## angus_grant

Goomba's Lord Nelson Cascading out of this Galaxy. I was told the wrong mash temp so this was mashed at 71 degrees so a bit sweet as it finished out at 1020. Has never held a head either.

6 days of 20g Citra keg-hop... :icon_drool2: :super: The Citra has improved a fairly standard beer due to incorrect mashing temp. yay to keg-hopping!!!

The correctly mashed version went in one day at a party for our little boy's 1st b'day. So I didn't get to savour it at all. Damn free-loaders. I will h ave to make it again.


----------



## mckenry

abc said:


> Old Ale that is now 2 years old. Bottle conditioned and around 9%. This has now come of age. Great sherry/port notes and very easy drinking - dangerous!


Looks the goods! I aged an old for nearly 4 years. Was really top notch after 2 years, went a bit south after 3. It was very interesting tasting it age. I started drinking a bottle after 6 months, then one every 2 or 3 months after that. At the 2 year mark, it was time t tuck in! The raisin, the fruit, the smooth roast, the port, damn, wish I'd made one 2 years ago now.. Mine was around 7% and that was pretty dangerous. 9 must be a real sipper.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

angus_grant said:


> Goomba's Lord Nelson Cascading out of this Galaxy. I was told the wrong mash temp so this was mashed at 71 degrees so a bit sweet as it finished out at 1020. Has never held a head either.
> 
> 6 days of 20g Citra keg-hop... :icon_drool2: :super: The Citra has improved a fairly standard beer due to incorrect mashing temp. yay to keg-hopping!!!
> 
> The correctly mashed version went in one day at a party for our little boy's 1st b'day. So I didn't get to savour it at all. Damn free-loaders. I will h ave to make it again.


And you can have more than one, as it's low abv% as well.

Nothing to offer this thread (my tablet fried on a bad power point at someone's place  ). So thanks Angus for doing it de-facto for me.

I'm going to have small Barleywine. Currently imbibing a SN Bigfoot Barleywine, which is almost a dead ringer. Not bad for a stuffed up (due to water cut) experimental beer.


----------



## r055c0

I'm on a Vienna / Citra SMaSH, it's really nice but I have to admit I enjoy a more american style hop like chinook. I've got an Irish red ale in the keg too but as I only have the one tap that would mean opening up the fridge and changing over the line and that all sounds like a lot of effort.


----------



## winkle

This years Biere de Gard.


Hmmmmm, Malty....


----------



## Bribie G

Starting early this morning Perry :chug:


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> This years Biere de Gard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdg1.JPG
> Hmmmmm, Malty....


That looks glorious Perry!


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Ross' Classic American Pilsner
- first brew from the braumeister.


----------



## Rowy

I'm not a Pilsner man but that looks great! As clear as a bell to.


----------



## Danwood

sillyboybrybry said:


> pilsner dammit.jpg
> 
> Ross' Classic American Pilsner
> - first brew from the braumeister.


Is that?...a person?....holding that beer??

This is highly unorthodox! 

The glass should either be placed in a sun-dappled, leafy glade and expertly photographed with a squillion dollar SLR or positioned next to a filthy microwave on a cluttered kitchen bench top and captured for posterity using a 10 year old Nokia phone camera. No exceptions.

I don't make the rules, sorry.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Rowy said:


> I'm not a Pilsner man but that looks great! As clear as a bell to.


The beer isn't bad either rowy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Danwood said:


> Is that?...a person?....holding that beer??
> 
> This is highly unorthodox!
> 
> The glass should either be placed in a sun-dappled, leafy glade and expertly photographed with a squillion dollar SLR or positioned next to a filthy microwave on a cluttered kitchen bench top and captured for posterity using a 10 year old Nokia phone camera. No exceptions.
> 
> I don't make the rules, sorry.


Or iPhone that has been dropped more times than Britney Spears' kids.


----------



## yum beer

Oh you leave poor Brittney alone.....

why is everyone always picking on Brittney...


----------



## Dave70

Danwood said:


> Is that?...a person?....holding that beer??
> 
> This is highly unorthodox!
> 
> The glass should either be placed in a sun-dappled, leafy glade and expertly photographed with a squillion dollar SLR or positioned next to a filthy microwave on a cluttered kitchen bench top and captured for posterity using a 10 year old Nokia phone camera. No exceptions.
> 
> I don't make the rules, sorry.


You got it pal.
Nikon D7000
And I'll throw in a some commentary and waffling..

I've never really liked wheat beers, but I knew I should, so I persisted.
In the end it was the US to the rescue in the form of cascade hops, strict ferment temp control and keeping it simple.
I cracked the keg on Friday night and have been on a bender ever since. I reckon going 80% for 20% wheat would give a pretty close match to Squires 150.


Easy, peasy.

50% wheat
50% pale
Cascade - 18g @ 60
18g flameout

Mash - 67 deg
Ferment 17 deg with 1007 for a couple of weeks.

Finished about 15 IBU and 5.2 ABV.


----------



## yum beer

Oh bugger me...that looks good...damn good.


----------



## citizensnips

yeah i'd definitely dabble in 1 or 6


----------



## Batz

The infamous Far Kin Lager, brewed with all home grown wet hops this time.

Nice.


----------



## AndrewQLD

winkle said:


> This years Biere de Gard.
> 
> 
> 
> bdg1.JPG
> Hmmmmm, Malty....


Cheez you give me the shits Winkle, I want one!!


----------



## seamad

Missus is away for a conference, fermenter ready to keg, 4 kegs still running... that stout must be about to blow... 4 pints later..must be a magic keg.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Batz said:


> The infamous Far Kin Lager, brewed with all home grown wet hops this time.
> 
> Nice.


Hi Batz,

because of winter setting in and the general temps reducing Im going to make a lager. been making ales for ages now and just started secondary for a kolsch so when that has finished its lager time...., can you direct me to the recipe for the Far Kin Lager that you have made?

Dan


----------



## Danwood

Dave70 said:


> You got it pal.
> Nikon D7000
> And I'll throw in a some commentary and waffling..
> 
> I've never really liked wheat beers, but I knew I should, so I persisted.
> In the end it was the US to the rescue in the form of cascade hops, strict ferment temp control and keeping it simple.
> I cracked the keg on Friday night and have been on a bender ever since. I reckon going 80% for 20% wheat would give a pretty close match to Squires 150.
> 
> 
> Easy, peasy.
> 
> 50% wheat
> 50% pale
> Cascade - 18g @ 60
> 18g flameout
> 
> Mash - 67 deg
> Ferment 17 deg with 1007 for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Finished about 15 IBU and 5.2 ABV.





Batz said:


> The infamous Far Kin Lager, brewed with all home grown wet hops this time.
> 
> Nice.


Ahh, that's better....all is right with the world !

Please adhere to the rules people...all beer, all of the time.

Nice looking beer Bry, btw.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

[SIZE=14pt]Loving the malty Lagers these days.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]It's the Schwartzviertler dark lager out of the last BYO mag. I couldn't get the Sinmar so I just used caraffa 3 to get her dark. Beautiful clean, freshly malty beer. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Thought id'e show it in the light because its filtered lager 7 weeks young and crystal clear black chewy dry malty goodness. Brewing for a couple of years constant now, think i'm starting to get the hang of it. Keep meaning to bottle a couple up for other people in the know to juge but I keep drinking them before I have the chance. Num Num Num Num......[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Also thought id'e chuck in this 40KG Tuna we cought off Exmouth while I was at sea last. Goes down nice with home made smokey BBQ sauce and Dark Lager. I think we cought about 7 Tuna around the 40KG mark that trip. Fun at work baby!![/SIZE]


----------



## keifer33

Gav80 said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Loving the malty Lagers these days.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]It's the Schwartzviertler dark lager out of the last BYO mag. I couldn't get the Sinmar so I just used caraffa 3 to get her dark. Beautiful clean, freshly malty beer. [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=14pt]Thought id'e show it in the light because its filtered lager 7 weeks young and crystal clear black chewy dry malty goodness. Brewing for a couple of years constant now, think i'm starting to get the hang of it. Keep meaning to bottle a couple up for other people in the know to juge but I keep drinking them before I have the chance. Num Num Num Num......[/SIZE]


Hmm fishy!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

keifer33 said:


> Hmm fishy!


Ever tried filiting a fish that big? It's more like being a butcher. You get 4 slabs of meat of the whole Tuna that weigh about 8kg each and your covered in blood and fishy guts. Although on the up side they only have little scales. ******* great eating though and the highest protein you can get.


----------



## Mzungu

Basic smash lager
100% pale malt
15g pride of ringwood 60min
10g pride of ringwood 15min
S189 yeast @ 12degrees

good enough, cant wait to empty the keg though


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Gav80 said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Loving the malty Lagers these days.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]It's the Schwartzviertler dark lager out of the last BYO mag. I couldn't get the Sinmar so I just used caraffa 3 to get her dark. Beautiful clean, freshly malty beer. [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=14pt]Thought id'e show it in the light because its filtered lager 7 weeks young and crystal clear black chewy dry malty goodness. Brewing for a couple of years constant now, think i'm starting to get the hang of it. Keep meaning to bottle a couple up for other people in the know to juge but I keep drinking them before I have the chance. Num Num Num Num......[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]Also thought id'e chuck in this 40KG Tuna we cought off Exmouth while I was at sea last. Goes down nice with home made smokey BBQ sauce and Dark Lager. I think we cought about 7 Tuna around the 40KG mark that trip. Fun at work baby!![/SIZE]


\Look I am only new here - but I am pretty sure that tuna is not a beer. Neither is the guy holding it. I just got crucified for a shameless selfy and then this comes along.

PS nice looking fish and beer.


----------



## Batz

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Batz,
> 
> because of winter setting in and the general temps reducing Im going to make a lager. been making ales for ages now and just started secondary for a kolsch so when that has finished its lager time...., can you direct me to the recipe for the Far Kin Lager that you have made?
> 
> Dan



Right here Dan, easy azz recipie that will appeal to most people. It's an easy drinking Aussie lager but far better than anything you get at the local, it's one of my ' on tap' beers here, but then I do have 5 beers on tap.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1500-batz-far-kin-lager-typical-aussie-pub-beer/

Batz


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Well I think I worked out what you guys are after in a photo.
Just blew the keg. I called this beer fruity as fire truck.
People enjoyed it.

Coopers pale kit on top of the yeast cake from an AG pale I did and then dry hopped in the fermenter after 4 days with 20g of Nelson and 20g of Mosaic.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Empty glass.
Just a bit of lacing.
I was sad when I emptied the glass but luckily I have more beer to drink.


----------



## chefeffect

This is a Belgian Special Blonde Ale I have put together, great head, very easy to drink!!!


----------



## Rowy

Batz said:


> Right here Dan, easy azz recipie that will appeal to most people. It's an easy drinking Aussie lager but far better than anything you get at the local, it's one of my ' on tap' beers here, but then I do have 5 beers on tap.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1500-batz-far-kin-lager-typical-aussie-pub-beer/
> 
> Batz


Hey Lager Boy! You afraid you might taste something!.........now where did I read that?


----------



## Batz

Rowy said:


> Hey Lager Boy! You afraid you might taste something!.........now where did I read that?



Afraid you can't brew one and we'll taste something?

I brew pilsners, lagers, ales and many others. I like to brew all the styles, and I like to drink them all as well. Variety the beer of life!


----------



## Smokomark

Batz said:


> Right here Dan, easy azz recipie that will appeal to most people. It's an easy drinking Aussie lager but far better than anything you get at the local, it's one of my ' on tap' beers here, but then I do have 5 beers on tap.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1500-batz-far-kin-lager-typical-aussie-pub-beer/
> 
> Batz



I kegged my first Far Kin Lager last night. I might just have to throw some yeast at cube number 2 as I can't see this keg lasting.

Nice easy drinking. I've been punishing myself with 60-100 IBU IPAs of late.

Well done on a top recipe Batz.


----------



## mattdean4130

Dave70 said:
 

> You got it pal.
> Nikon D7000
> And I'll throw in a some commentary and waffling..
> 
> I've never really liked wheat beers, but I knew I should, so I persisted.
> In the end it was the US to the rescue in the form of cascade hops, strict ferment temp control and keeping it simple.
> I cracked the keg on Friday night and have been on a bender ever since. I reckon going 80% for 20% wheat would give a pretty close match to Squires 150.
> 
> 
> Easy, peasy.
> 
> 50% wheat
> 50% pale
> Cascade - 18g @ 60
> 18g flameout
> 
> Mash - 67 deg
> Ferment 17 deg with 1007 for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Finished about 15 IBU and 5.2 ABV.


And plus 50% saturation? h34r: 

Never saw grass that colour green before!


----------



## waggastew

21st Amendment Bitter American Clone







Appearance - Light golden. Thick white head with lots of lacing, lasts to the bottom of the glass

Aroma - Classic juicy American C-hop aroma.

Flavour - Clean, mineral profile, with medium hop flavour. Hops scream classic APA. Carbonation is good. Could use a bit more hop flavour for mine but nice crisp pale ale. Resin like bitterness sticks around on the palate marking it at the US end of the spectrum.

Overall - Nice crisp American Pale, great session beer. 

21A-1
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.100
Total Hops (g): 156.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM):  8.2 (EBC): 16.2
Bitterness (IBU): 41.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.500 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (48.39%)
1.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (32.26%)
0.300 kg Munich I (9.68%)
0.150 kg Caramalt (4.84%)
0.150 kg Crystal 40 (4.84%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
28.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
43.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.3 g/L)
45.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Danwood

Right then !

I haven't got a leafy glade, squillion dollar SLR or any photography talent on me at the moment, but rules is rules, so...

I may have added a couple of props, I'm not telling which though. Ok, the glass on the microwave is added....don't you judge me !!

Oh, and its an oatmeal stout what I done...full bodied, chocolatey and smooth, thanks to the cool steep of the largely husk-less dark grains.
Pretty happy with this one, a better head retention would be better though.


----------



## Dave70

mattdean4130 said:


> And plus 50% saturation? h34r:
> 
> Never saw grass that colour green before!


Yep, thats what happens when you use a 35mm lens wide open on the VIVID setting.

Plus, I live in middle earth.


----------



## Edak

Dave70 said:


> Yep, thats what happens when you use a 35mm lens wide open on the VIVID setting.
> 
> Plus, I live in middle earth.


Say hi to the Hobits  

Nice beer mate. 

Here's my kristalweizen (or however you spell it). It is actually not filtered, rather high floc though from keg.


----------



## winkle

Friggen cold here tonight, so I tapped the dubbel that has been lying in wait for a few months (about 8).


Damm nice.


----------



## TasChris

Dave70 said:


> Yep, thats what happens when you use a 35mm lens wide open on the VIVID setting.
> 
> Plus, I live in middle earth.


Thats not Middle Earth...thats the Adelaide Hills!

Cheers
Chris
3,2,1,...


----------



## TidalPete

TasChris said:


> Thats not Middle Earth...thats the Adelaide Hills!
> 
> Cheers
> Chris
> 3,2,1,...


Then Adelaide Hills might appreciate my Angry Aragorn Amber Ale that's awaiting it's turn at the taps? 
Nice looking beer Dave70 :super: I see you're another Lord of the Rings fan. Woodhill rocks. :super:

AAAA Pic coming soon.


----------



## Edak

Actually how does one get their wheat beer so cloudy? I don't think mine have ever turned out like Daves

I used 40% wheat and some oats too, no clouds..


----------



## TidalPete

pommiebloke said:


> After dinner drinks for tonight...


Wrong thread!


----------



## Smokomark

Simcoe cube hopped ale. 150g in cube and 75g dry, Only kegged 20 mins ago and very nice. ( a bit cloudy but a day or 2 should fix that )






Big day of kegging beers. The kegerator is full and another 12 and a 1/2 kegs in the fermenting fridge sitting on 2 degrees.

I must have been a bit pissed when I loaded the fermenting fridge a few weeks ago as i still have an American Brown laced with Amarillo in a fermenter and no spare kegs. 

There's a couple of pics from 3 weeks ago and a couple from 10 mins ago. A bit mixed up after too many schooners of 8% Centeniel IPA 

My mission tomorrow is to drain a keg. V8 Supercars and lots of beer.


----------



## Rowy

Damn you and your commercial fridges!


----------



## Smokomark

I might need help emptying it.


----------



## winkle

smokomark said:


> Simcoe cube hopped ale. 150g in cube and 75g dry, Only kegged 20 mins ago and very nice. ( a bit cloudy but a day or 2 should fix that )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big day of kegging beers. The kegerator is full and another 12 and a 1/2 kegs in the fermenting fridge sitting on 2 degrees.
> 
> I must have been a bit pissed when I loaded the fermenting fridge a few weeks ago as i still have an American Brown laced with Amarillo in a fermenter and no spare kegs.
> 
> There's a couple of pics from 3 weeks ago and a couple from 10 mins ago. A bit mixed up after too many schooners of 8% Centeniel IPA
> 
> My mission tomorrow is to drain a keg. V8 Supercars and lots of beer.


Your plan for tomorrow has much merit


----------



## Rowy

Calm down Yoda you've got next Saturday to get through!


----------



## waggastew

What was in the glass.................






Citra IPA, 220g of hops. This has only been in the bottle a week, weighs in at 64IBU's, but is oh so smooth! Gonna be amazing a few weeks time. Got an all Mosaic version lined up to brew as well.

ZDC-1
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.050
Total Hops (g): 218.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (°P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.19 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 63.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (49.38%)
1.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (24.69%)
0.450 kg Munich I (11.11%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4.94%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (4.94%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (4.94%)

Hop Bill
----------------
21.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (First Wort) (1.1 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
85.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (4.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safeale S-04


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Batz

It's an ESB, but I like the sunset tonight.


----------



## lukiferj

Testing kegs tonight for possible swap meet appearances.

Dark Mild


----------



## mje1980

Schwarzbier. Don't ask for pics, between my phone, my slow arse laptop and the iPad, it's not worth the frustration. 

Anyway, it is smooth as silk, and so drinkable. Smooth choc malt flavour and aroma. Not a hint of sulphur or green apple, just beautiful. I used 2278 and pitched a 4 litre starter at 6c, then fermented at 8-10c for 3 weeks. I was planning on carbing, then leaving, but I just had to taste it tonight ( just finished carbing ). Bloody nice. Will do another for sure for summer. 

I'm quite proud of myself, and think I will have another or two. 

I will try to post a pic tomorrow,as it is porterish in colour and pretty clear. Very simple grain bill, roughly 52% best Munich, 42% best pils, 4% pale choc, 2% acid malt. Hallertau 60, and 1 minute. 55-10, 60-30, 70-30.


----------



## Northside Novice

propa bita 
ina nikt glas

MO + GP + few of dem 'cullars" 
Styro 
Pom crust 

Delish


----------



## Bribie G

I read that as "porn crust" for a moment there.

Hey I just sloshed some apple juice in a pint glass to backsweeten some draught cider, hit the wrong tap and got a pint of Australian Pale Ale ( 150 lashes tribute).

Waste not want not - actually it's surprisingly good, sort of like a radler having a bad hair day but I don't mind it at all. Try it.


----------



## markjd

My first brew since a 20 year hiatus from home brewing, a Coopers Best Extra Stout clone, at 5 weeks in the bottle, finally starting to look and taste like a stout:


----------



## Bribie G

Looks fantastic. Stout is a great brew to start off with, it was my first beer brew after over 20 years out of the game as well. Difficult to stuff up a stout.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Say down to some of my first AG brew last night! Bloody good!


----------



## tanukibrewer

Looks good Markjd.mmmm stout


----------



## Thefatdoghead

American Pilsner. Nice and cold beer by a warm fire.

Still can't work out how to rotate from the iPhone sorry


----------



## mje1980

Monteiths IPA. If you like massively hopped high alcohol IPAs don't get it. However, I really like this, it's smooth, malty with a nice hop presence. Would be a great session beer. Love to have something similar as a house beer.


----------



## DU99

12 month old irish stout


----------



## waggastew

Clone of Three Floyd's Zombie Dust. 220g of Citra in a 19L batch

Recipe here





Appearance - Pours with a dense white head that holds. Golden orange in colour, very cloudy

Aroma - Put your nose in a fresh bag of Citra

Flavour - Medium filling mouthfeel, juicy malt, hop BOMB. Orange citrus, tiny bit of spice. Carbonation is spot on, just takes the edge off the malt. Unbelievably balanced for so much hops and such a young beer (been in the bottle 2 weeks). Bitterness is firm but doesn't linger too long. This is an amazing recipe, full kudos to the genius on homebrewtalk who came up with it. My wife LOVES this beer and she usually goes for lighter pale ales/wheat beers.

Plan to brew the same recipe but with Mosaic in a month or so.

Stew

PS. Apologies for the photo, I really gotta clean my fingernails!


----------



## jyo

AIPA. Grist of Marris, Vienna, Munich II and caramalt. Cascade and Columbus. Happy days.


----------



## fletcher

looks like a lot of citra brews happening. same here. terrible pic which doesn't do it justice, but it's an amazing beer. first taste after only 2 weeks in the bottle and loving it.

citra pale ale

pils - 80%
medium crystal - 6.5% 
munich 1 - 6.5%
vienna - 6.5%
citra @ 60 - 20 IBU
citra @ 25 - 15 IBU
citra @ 7 - 7 IBU
citra @ 7 days for 7 days
whirlfloc and us-05 at 17C


----------



## Econwatson

Well boys, I caved after 2 and a half weeks of cold turkey in Malaysia.

Even Heineken tasted good!






Tasting notes: Lager


----------



## Edak

Econwatson said:


> ...
> Tasting notes: Lager


LOL!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Dark German smoked lager in a pint glass, with 80% Munich. Tasting great after a couple of months in the keg post filter.



So malty it doesn't fall out the glass when tipped on its side


----------



## markjd

Glass of delicious Schneider Weisse-style:






Incidently, this is the first wheat I've brewed after a nearly 20 year break from home brewing. Using WB06 and can taste lots of spicy clove notes. Looking forward to brewing a dunkel next month with WY3068 :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB

Anyone who's having issues posting from an iDevice - go to your photo on your device, hit edit, rotate it 360degrees back to where it was, save it, then add it to AHB. Not sure why, but works every time....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The other option is to take a screen shot of it in its correct orientation, and post that. Much smaller file size this way. (Home & lock button simultaneously).


----------



## GuyQLD

Nothing is in the glass because I'm still stuck at work.


----------



## waggastew

Warra's Dunkelweizen. Shitty pic, great beer






Restrained spicy aroma, creamy head, balance is good between malty/sweet/hint of banana and dry finish. Medium body to carry the flavours, something sorely missing in my last hefs.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

I am itching to put a picture up here - but it just doesn't fit the rules


----------



## Danwood

sillyboybrybry said:


> I am itching to put a picture up here - but it just doesn't fit the rules



Fornicate the rules !


----------



## sillyboybrybry

It is an American Pilsener but I was calling it a bohemian pilsener because that sounds better
So easily led astray I am.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Long live the emperor of Lang Park.


----------



## Rowy

Is that telecom rope on top of the fridge? Hope you paid for that.


----------



## tazman1967

Pffffff... Every shed in Australia had a roll of that rope in it... h34r:
Edit. smiley


----------



## jyo

Another Dark Mild.

Such a rad style.


----------



## Danwood

Danwood said:


> Fornicate the rules !





sillyboybrybry said:


> It is an American Pilsener but I was calling it a bohemian pilsener because that sounds better
> So easily led astray I am.


Ha, that was a test !!

Person picture alert.....MODERATORS !!!!


----------



## Bizier

jyo said:


> Another Dark Mild.
> 
> Such a rad style.


Mmm, I am jealous brother.


----------



## Rowy

jyo said:


> Another Dark Mild.
> 
> Such a rad style.


That looks bloody perfect. I hope it tastes as good!


----------



## lukiferj

jyo said:


> Another Dark Mild.
> 
> Such a rad style.


Can't wait to try one. Just drinking one of my own dark milds.


----------



## The Village Idiot

Danwood said:


> Ha, that was a test !!
> 
> Person picture alert.....MODERATORS !!!!


How can you moderate that!!! Wally came round for a couple of cold ones. :super: What a Champion. The knuckle heads running around these days need to have a good look at how the "King" conducted himself, maybe apart from the odd biff you couldn't say a bad word about him.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

The Village Idiot said:


> How can you moderate that!!! Wally came round for a couple of cold ones. :super: What a Champion. The knuckle heads running around these days need to have a good look at how the "King" conducted himself, maybe apart from the odd biff you couldn't say a bad word about him.


To be honest he didn't even want a beer but he obliged and poured and drank one for the camera.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bryan you should have put him on his arse for old times sake


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Will wait til he is seventy and says he doesn't like my beer.


----------



## mckenry

Irish red.
U can see the coaster thru it. Bit of roast, 1084 touch of carared. Perfect rainy day beer. Go the wallabies ! Hope I don't have too many of these prior to kick off


----------



## Edak

mckenry said:


> Irish red.
> U can see the coaster thru it. Bit of roast, 1084 touch of carared. Perfect rainy day beer. Go the wallabies ! Hope I don't have too many of these prior to kick off
> 
> image.jpg


Looks great, does the carared make all the difference?


----------



## mckenry

Edak said:


> Looks great, does the carared make all the difference?


In colour? No, I looked up this recipe and I used Carared and caraaroma at a touch under 5% each and roasted barley (NOT roast malt) at 1%

That makes the difference  Looks better in the daytime. Red beer, translucent, with bright white head.

I've been playing with this recipe for a long time and its still not perfect IMO. Just jigging those %'s to get it just right. Even at 1% roasted barley, its a bit roast forward, but colour is great. Might make it 0.5% roasted next time. Have to wait for conditioning though. Even tougher ask.


----------



## Edak

Cheers, I was hinting to the colour. I just brewed a red and it's not as red as I hoped. I used GP (57%), Vienna (23%), Melanoidin (7%), Carared (6%), M-Crystal (5%), Roasted Barley (2%). It's more brown then red, but not bottled/kegged yet so the colour might not be accurate yet.


----------



## mckenry

You can get a really red beer with just base and roasted barley, but its fairly bland. What I'm trying to do is keep it red but make it interesting too. Trickier than it sounds. Yours sounds interesting but prob too dark as well


----------



## beerbog

bradsbrew said:


> Poured another.
> 
> Edit. Oh FFS


Plenty of body. B)


----------



## beerbog

Rowy said:


> Is that telecom rope on top of the fridge? Hope you paid for that.


Parramatta rope?


----------



## jyo

Bizier said:


> Mmm, I am jealous brother.


Should try and sneak in a couple next weekend, mate.



lukiferj said:


> Can't wait to try one. Just drinking one of my own dark milds.


It'll be in the post soon you lucky bugger


----------



## KingKong

Dark mild whilst watching the Roosters and Silvertails go at it. Possibly my favourite brewed beer. Its goes with cold nights like a warm fire.


----------



## warra48

Two shots of the same beer, an Aussie Megaswill Lager, from waggastew's brewery.

It's actually somewhat better than its name suggests, as there is a subtle hop character in the aroma from the Cluster hops, it has decent body, and also some subtle malt and hop flavour on the palate.

The beer is quite clear, the photos show some condensation on the glass.

An easy drinking session beer, very refreshing.


----------



## warra48

Another of waggastew's triumphs, his 2013 SCB Harvest Ale at 7.5% ABV.

As he describes it:

"Brewed exclusively with Chinook hops grown in waggastew's own backyard. This recipe is based on the mysterious Stone's Arrogant Bastard. A big dark malty ale that is only just balanced by the fresh grapefruit hop aroma and bitterness of the 2013 crop of Chinook."

That's an accurate description of the beer. The beer is actually quite clear. It has a malty sweet aroma, along with some hop character. It has a dense rocky head that refused to die even when the glass is drained. The palate has loads of chewy malt character, with the darker specialty malts giving it complexity. Alcohol is noticeable, but it's sweet character is not intrusive, and there is no harshness. There is hop character, but it is dominated by the malt. The beer could easily carry another 10 IBU at least to help clean up the finish.

A great beer to drink on a cold winter's day.


----------



## Rowy

Edak said:


> Cheers, I was hinting to the colour. I just brewed a red and it's not as red as I hoped. I used GP (57%), Vienna (23%), Melanoidin (7%), Carared (6%), M-Crystal (5%), Roasted Barley (2%). It's more brown then red, but not bottled/kegged yet so the colour might not be accurate yet.


If you want red use caararoma instead of carared.


----------



## Edak

Rowy said:


> If you want red use caararoma instead of carared.


Ok, and if I want aroma I should use Carared?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

They should call carared - caraburnishedcopper. Not red at all. But really nice for upping malt with minimal effort.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

All Zythos pale ale. Such a great beer it's going to be a regular. Wish I knew the hop bill? It must be Cascade, Amarillo but I can't get the rest maybe Simcoe or Columbus?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Zythos?


----------



## billygoat

A very malty ESB.


----------



## Rowy

Edak said:


> Ok, and if I want aroma I should use Carared?


Just fart in the glass.


----------



## Arghonaut

Gav80 said:


> All Zythos pale ale. Such a great beer it's going to be a regular. Wish I knew the hop bill? It must be Cascade, Amarillo but I can't get the rest maybe Simcoe or Columbus?


What was your hop schedule? What flavours you get coming through? Got some Zythos i need to get through, my latest attempt at an APA with 50/50 zythos and summit was destroyed by the summit.

It was created to help address the shortages of Amarillo, Citra, SImcoe. Palisade. Def some columbus in there, maybe a small amount of chinook?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Arghonaut said:


> What was your hop schedule? What flavours you get coming through? Got some Zythos i need to get through, my latest attempt at an APA with 50/50 zythos and summit was destroyed by the summit.
> 
> It was created to help address the shortages of Amarillo, Citra, SImcoe. Palisade. Def some columbus in there, maybe a small amount of chinook?


I started hop additions at 20 minutes. So I did 20,10,0 (to 35 ibu) then dry hopped 100g for 4 days in 42L of beer. I made the ale with nice malty malts like marris otter, munich,vienna and caramunich 3.I used 10% wheat and got a fantastic body to the beer. Fermented with 1272.

I dont think there is chinook in there but I really get the apricots and a bit of passionfruit stonefruit sort of thing going on. It a rad combo what ever it is. I might try my own combo next time. Cascade,citra,simcoe,columbus,saaz b, or something like that. I love brewing


----------



## benken25

my first English mild great on nitro and so bloody tastey


----------



## lukiferj

BenKen25 said:


> mild.jpg
> my first English mild great on nitro and so bloody tastey


Looks the goods mate!


----------



## Dan Pratt

BenKen25 said:


> mild.jpg
> my first English mild great on nitro and so bloody tastey


BenKen25,

That R&D on the shelving in the background looks sweet. All the LC single batches, the Holgate range, the sierra nevada and bunch of other awesome beers you have tried.

Hope that mild pictured is up there with the best!


----------



## benken25

Pratty1 said:


> BenKen25,
> 
> That R&D on the shelving in the background looks sweet. All the LC single batches, the Holgate range, the sierra nevada and bunch of other awesome beers you have tried.
> 
> Hope that mild pictured is up there with the best!


this beer would have to be up there with the best beers I have brewed. there is another wall full on the other side of the shed r&d is the hardest part


----------



## Donske

BenKen25 said:


> mild.jpg
> my first English mild great on nitro and so bloody tastey


Where's the red coming from mate?

My last mild was more of a brown and would love to replicate that red if possible.

Cheers.


----------



## benken25

it looks a lot darker without the light behind it. the grain bill consists of mild malt, medium crystal and a tiny bit of choc malt


----------



## spryzie

My first attempt at a DGSA except I didn't have any Crystal Malt so I came up with the below recipe and called it the "Polished Turd Amber Ale".

It's actually really good.

Batch Size (L): 13.0
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.14 %
Colour (SRM): 15.4 (EBC): 30.4
Bitterness (IBU): 38.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.720 kg Maris Otter Malt (64.11%)
0.504 kg Wheat Malt (18.78%)
0.259 kg Munich (9.65%)
0.100 kg Amber Malt (3.73%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (3.73%)

Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15 g Amarillo Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Safale US-05


----------



## Northside Novice

Cuppa cascade ipa 5.6%

Dry hopped with a cup of cascade pellets for 2 days . 
mouth numbing


----------



## Northside Novice

Golden pash house ale 3.5%

Clear as tonight and lovely with some fresh king prawns mmmmmm


----------



## AJ80

And here's a photo of my first AG...DSGA and bloody delicious!

Dunno how to fix the sideways photo. Stupid iPhone.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Oatmeal Stout, been in the keg two months, going down a treat with spag bowl for dinner :drinks:


----------



## OzPaleAle

Corriander Beer


----------



## Northside Novice

AJ80 said:


> And here's a photo of my first AG...DSGA and bloody delicious!
> 
> Dunno how to fix the sideways photo. Stupid iPhone.


mate that looking good !

*turn the phone to the left horizontal and it ends up being verticle on here


----------



## AJ80

northside novice said:


> mate that looking good !
> 
> *turn the phone to the left horizontal and it ends up being verticle on here


Thanks mate!!


----------



## winkle

Mosaic test bed er, APA I guess.


Once you start you canna stop. :unsure:
Need to do a big IPA with this stuff!


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Well, i was enjoying my first AG APA.. as i was pouring, i heard the sad spurting of an empty keg 

The excess head was from the turbulence created by CO2 rushing out of the tap instead of flavoursome beer!

EDIT: Sideways photo will be replaced.. 

EDIT 2: Trying photo..


----------



## jezza79

3.3kg pale ale
2.2 wheat 

late galaxy and citra to reach 22 ibu......simple

and a chook packed with home grown herbs spinning on the back deck.

thats a sunday roast!


----------



## jezza79

supposed to be a pic above


----------



## jezza79

"add to post" didn't see that bit


----------



## citizensnips

sounds and looks real nice mate, just a little jealous of the weather to


----------



## jezza79

our crap weather is drawing upon us.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Classic American Pilsner 5.8% and I'm feeling it!




Uploaded this pic from iPhone, when I had the phone turned on it's side while I was uploading the picture displayed on it's side, if I used the phone in normal orientation it displays as above, strange.


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Classic American Pilsner 5.8% and I'm feeling it!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Uploaded this pic from iPhone, when I had the phone turned on it's side while I was uploading the picture displayed on it's side, if I used the phone in normal orientation it displays as above, strange.



5.8% Andrew, little wonder your phone is acting strange. 

Batz


----------



## lukiferj

Couple of hours ago now. House APA. Nice weather for it.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Iknew it couldn't be the iPhone Batz :lol:


----------



## lukiferj

Black Heart Porter. Terrible photo. Very nice beer.


----------



## Lodan

He-man looks pretty chuffed with it!


----------



## lukiferj

He always looks chuffed. It's kind of his thing.


----------



## warra48

Another of waggastew's great efforts. To quote his label:

21st Amendment Pale Ale
A classic American Pale Ale with a classic American hop bill. Cascade, Centennial and Simcoe hops give the beer the aroma and flavour of pine, grapefruit and a hint of tropical fruit. A clean malt profile and mineral background means the finish of the beer is crisp and refreshing.

That's a very accurate description. I was really impressed with the great hop aroma and flavour, which was very well integrated in the beer, with not a trace of harshness.
Lovely drinking.

The beer is actually quite clear, there is condensation on the glass in the photo.


----------



## waggastew

Cheers for the nice review Warra. Here is one back at ya.......

Warra's Dusseldorf Alt






Having never had a commercial example I thought I better do some research into the BJCP style guidelines. I am on the last legs of a mega-cold so my sense of smell and taste are only just coming back.

Aroma - Pepper, floral, soft malt

Appearance - Orange, copper, lasting off-white creamy head

Flavour - All malt to begin with but the herbal hops come through to balance and tidy things up. Full mouthfeel, pleasing complex burnt caramel flavour that lingers. Carbonation comes across on the softer side but plenty of bubbles/head throughout the glass. Overall impression is smooth and balanced just towards the malty side.

Reading through the guidelines this beer seems right on target. Might make me give up the American hop binge I am currently on.........

Nice one Wara


----------



## Dave70

Mosaic Pale.

About 70 / 30 pale malt / wheat, hopped and dry hopped with Mosaic.
Pretty fresh just yet. With a little tweaking should be an awesome summer quwaffer.

No natural light, so I placed it in front of a retro style oil filled lamp that spins tiny shards of silver foil via convection.
I believe they were withdrawn from sale after a few ruptured and burnt some stoners horribly.


----------



## slcmorro

This is one of my kit beers...





Thomas Coopers International Pale Ale
US05
500gm Dex
300gm DME
15g Amarillo steeped for 10mins
Dry hopped with 20gm Fuggles for 5 days

Ended up fermenting for 12 days at 18c, moved to secondary and CCed at 0.5c for 2 days before bottling.

Would have preferred a lighter colour (and I think I'm seeing a bit of chill haze in here?), but after a bit of ageing it's drinking pretty well. Still got that twang attributed to kit beers, but the hop additions really do a lot to mask it and contribute. 
I fed it to a couple of mates last night without them seeing that it was one of my home brews, and they both presumed it was Coopers Pale Ale.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Nice job on the deceit. What was their reaction when they found out?


----------



## slcmorro

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nice job on the deceit. What was their reaction when they found out?


They're both not beer connoisseurs, so I'm not overly pleased with the deceit. Having said that though, they both said it was quite a nice drop and rather drinkable. We killed 10 tallies between the three of us last night, and one of them was driving so it can't have been too bad!

I have another mate on his way over now actually and he's a bit more of a revered beer drinker, so I'll await his opinion.

(side note - I really need to get a kegging setup... tax return, come at me!)


----------



## jyo

Lodan said:


> He-man looks pretty chuffed with it!


He'd never cringe away from a beer.


----------



## winkle

Tin Tin Dubbel while watching the Reds game.


I started off with a chalice but got tired of having to fill it up all the time.
_(probably should have posted this in the first world problems thread)_


----------



## Danwood

jyo said:


> He'd never cringe away from a beer.


By the power of Grey Skull !!..what a good joke !


----------



## djar007

Finally got to taste my Sierra Madre Pale Ale. Turned out very well I think. Good balance and really nice taste. Just the beer to help me through a cold brewing day. 




92% Briess Pale
8% Caramel/Crystal 60l
cascade ,chinook and perle hopped. 
5.4%
44ibu 
16 ebc.


----------



## Lodan

Better Red Than Dead - Irish Red Ale

It _was_ in the glass... :chug:


----------



## A3k

My dubbel,
Ended much lighter coloured than expected.
Most of the colour was meant to be from the syrup, so I guess it didn't do its thing.

The beers ok, but far from a dubbel, more like a dry tripel with candi syrup flavours. much drier than expected (fg 1.004), and no raisin flavours.

Will brew another dubbel ASAP with caramunich and more special b and less candi syrup.


----------



## A3k

Woops
Photo


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Looks and sounds pretty tasty regardless


----------



## A3k

yeah, it's not too bad actually, just much different to what i was aiming for 

good thing is, i've learnt a few things about certain flavours.


----------



## Batz

Very nice Bo pilsner, loving this one.

Batz


----------



## lukiferj

This one looks the goods Batz!


----------



## waggastew

Warra's Strong Belgian Something - I have forgotten what style Warra brewed this too. From memory he brewed it about 1.5yrs ago and the bottle I have has been in PET since then. This is a big beer, somewhere around 9%, again from memory. Have been saving this for a cooler evening and the cold change has just arrived.






Appearance - Dark brown with slight red tint. Thin persistent head and lower carb, probably mostly due to the PET which tend to lose carb over a year. 

Aroma - Stonefruit. I first had this beer a year ago and it smelt like nectarines.......like sticking your head in a tray of fresh nectarines. I love how it has minimal oxidised dried fruit characteristics although they have become more prominent over the year. Hint of spicy alcohol but well integrated and not at all solventy.

Flavour - Medium full mouthfeel, accentuated by the low carb. More fresh stonefruit up front, followed by some dried fruit, and a warm alcohol finish.

Overall - Given its sat in PET for 1.5 years this beer has held up beautifully. I remember this beer got marked down last year at the NSWAHBC for being out of style. Screw style, this beer is a cracka.


----------



## Beerisyummy

Mmmmmmm.

Pretty sure that's the two year old. I've tried one while watching a storm roll in at warra's.
A really nice drop indeed.


----------



## warra48

In fact, it was brewed on 15 December 2010, so it's about 2½ years old!

I still have about a dozen bottles in my stash.

Thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## MashPaddler

Second glass of my homegrown Cascade 10 Minute IPA. :icon_drool2:


----------



## citizensnips

i can taste the hops from here :icon_drool2:


----------



## Edak

With a beer that good looking I would leave the caps on the other two taps


----------



## yum beer

Warsteiner clone from 150 clone brews.....
Was worried about this one, still had a krausen on top after 22 days in FV, was very cloudy and seemed to be full of DMS.
Cracked today, 9 days since bottling, carbed well, tastes pretty good, slight hint of cooked cabbage/corn/vegetable of some kind but doubt you would pick it up if not looking for it.
Will do side by side when I can have a couple of brews.
Happy with this.


----------



## warra48

waggastew's Zombie Dust IPA
6.8% ABV

Described as:

"A clone of America's most highly rated craftbeer. Brewed with a wapping 220 gr of Citra hops, nearly half of it dry hopped. The overwhelming hop aroma has notes of citrus and tropical fruit. A base of sweet malt helps to balance out the hop onslaught. One for the hops heads!"

Amen to that. A terrific beer. It's a little hazy in the glass, but that's no surprise with the amount of hops in there.
The aroma is initially somewhat sweet but very hoppy. It jumps out at you from a half arms length before you even get the glass close to your nose. I variously detect pine, citrus, herbs, fruit, and flower characters, quite complex.
The palate has just enough malt and body to carry the deep hop flavour. The most pleasing aspect is that it is all integrated, no rough edges, and smooth with a clean finish.

Normally this is the style of beer you'd only drink one or two glasses of before it overpowers you, but I could easily down more of this one. I loved it so, by definition, I must be a hop head. Great beer.

Would be interesting to see how this would go in a competition.


----------



## dent

Friday afternoon again. I am wet from the rain on the way home, and a little cold, but that isn't gonna stop me.






Corn lager - on the board I labeled it 'Norona Cervesa' - though really not that similar to its namesake. Still too much flavour to match the mexican swill with 25% flaked maize in the grist, with the rest pils - single bittering addition only. I guess I should have gone for the cheapo pale malt if I wanted even less flavour - _if._ Very clean and easy drinking, which is more than I can say for the real stuff.

The corn has made the beer more yellow though. My brother, when he grows weary of being handed more colourful beers, asks for what he calls a "Yellowbeer" which I think is a pretty good way of describing it.

I'll get onto the 9% "Flavour Country" american imperial black IPA later on.


----------



## jyo

That looks awesome, dent!


----------



## keifer33

Mmmm tasty looking dent!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Two Bob Pale Ale

ABV - 5.4%
IBU - 33


70% Ale
20% Wheat
10% Amber


Simcoe Bittering
Citra Flavour and Aroma


SO5 Ale Yeast


2 months since brew date - kegs just about empty, Id say just a squealer left....lol


----------



## lukiferj

Hate it when the best beers are the last few in the keg. Definitely first world problems.


----------



## Dan Pratt

lukiferj said:


> Hate it when the best beers are the last few in the keg. Definitely first world problems.


best brewing reason to make more...... :kooi:


----------



## pk.sax

Pouring nicely, turned out rather pale, but there were no crystals in this one.
20/20 cascade/motueka @60
70/70 cascade/motueka @20

Needs mellowing out. Next time I'd up the grain bill or drop the hop addition to 5 minutes or both


----------



## winkle

Nice work PK.
Meanwhile in Everton Park.....





The new batch of Grisette is in da house.


----------



## Diesel80

Ripper EPA. Target at 60 EKG in cube.
Thames Valley yeast.


----------



## soundawake

Around the World Amber Ale. Not bad, reasonably happy with it. Needs a bit more time in the bottle though, cracked it after only 3 and a half weeks.


----------



## Bizier

Very red IPA, more red in the flesh. Caraaroma.


----------



## markjd

A glass of Schneider Weisse style:


----------



## winkle

lastest batch of Galaxian Pale Ale.


Priming up for the Rugby Final , beer was good , Brumbies weren't quite good enough


----------



## rehab

Yup had it over the Chiefs tonight. We got lucky. I had my "Two Ponies fight to the death" 7% Zythos Ale Dry Hopped with Mosiac. 

Was much more interesting than the game unfortunately. Seemed the real final was last week against the Crusaders


----------



## jyo

Cocko's Black Wit. Yup...a Black Wit!!

Hooley Dooley! Typical wit-like esters and flavours, great drinkability. I kept looking for the roast flavour but I struggled to find it! Maybe ever so slight roast malt aroma, but this beer messes with your senses and has you double guessing. I could drink litres of this stuff. Cheers, mate.

Uploader is playing up for me so you'll have to all strain your necks.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Do share the recipe?


----------



## benjii

Our first stout, a Vanilla Oatmeal Stout


----------



## jyo

Pratty1 said:


> Do share the recipe?


Cocko??? Where are you?


----------



## Cocko

Corri and Orange @ 5

Yeast WB06


----------



## winkle

Ta Cocko, one for the bucket list


----------



## Cocko

winkle said:


> Ta Cocko, one for the bucket list


As jyo says mate, it really does mess with your senses.... 

I had my lager drinking mrs on it, she was loving it.... I had to photos of her drinking something past 4EBC! HA!

Cheers


----------



## mckenry

American Premium Lager. I named it Loudmouth Lager, after the few Yanks I know. Nice guys (and girl) but loud....

This is unfiltered and just 30 mins in the keg, 'Ross Method'. This is really smooth already. I have 40L filtered and lagering away for December. Looking forward to that!

JW Pils, touch of cara-pils, 8% rice and a touch of Acid. Hallertauer to 22IBU, 60min only. Danish Lager 2042


----------



## Batz

mckenry said:


> American Premium Lager. I named it Loudmouth Lager, after the few Yanks I know. Nice guys (and girl) but loud....
> 
> This is unfiltered and just 30 mins in the keg, 'Ross Method'. This is really smooth already. I have 40L filtered and lagering away for December. Looking forward to that!
> 
> JW Pils, touch of cara-pils, 8% rice and a touch of Acid. Hallertauer to 22IBU, 60min only. Danish Lager 2042


I'll like to try one of those, sounds and looks very nice. :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Not sure I'm liking this new uber pale premium pilsner malt.

http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww280/Goomba37/IMG_20130809_195305_zps0459446d.jpg


----------



## Cocko

mckenry said:


> American Premium Lager. I named it Loudmouth Lager, after the few Yanks I know. Nice guys (and girl) but loud....
> 
> This is unfiltered and just 30 mins in the keg, 'Ross Method'. This is really smooth already. I have 40L filtered and lagering away for December. Looking forward to that!
> 
> JW Pils, touch of cara-pils, 8% rice and a touch of Acid. Hallertauer to 22IBU, 60min only. Danish Lager 2042



Any time your taps are in shot it is good!!

Best font on this forum... DB's rig excused.

Much respect, mckenry.


----------



## mckenry

Cocko said:


> Any time your taps are in shot it is good!!
> 
> Best font on this forum... DB's rig excused.
> 
> Much respect, mckenry.


Cocko,
Thanks, nice of you to say so mate. Any time you're up this way, you're welcome to drop round and try them out.


----------



## Cocko

*making reasons*


----------



## pommiebloke

Better Red Than Dead Irish Ale. 

Beaut drop.


----------



## Peter Wadey

How to insert am image, please?


----------



## AndrewQLD

Peter Wadey said:


> How to insert am image, please?


Click on the "more reply option" bottom right of the reply to this topic box, you'll find the file attachment section at the bottom


----------



## warra48

Just finished the first bottle of a Düsseldorf Altbier bottled about 3 weeks ago.

Yummy, yummy, yummy....

Too late to do a piccy, but will post one tomorrow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

My last two beers have had a very slight burnt flavour. Just discovered why:




Spewin .(


----------



## Peter Wadey

Thanks Andrew.
Have not posted here for a while.
Some images from across the year so far.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## AndrewQLD

very Nice, clarity is exceptional as always.


----------



## Lecterfan

So - what happens when a bombadier inspired recipe (MO, golden syrup, but with shitloads of EKG, challaneger and styrians), and an overly bitter brown ale full of awesome first gold and choc flavours are taking up kegs and neither on their own are remarkable?

A surprisingly delicious 50/50 black and tan...both kegs are now almost empty after sitting idle for some time due to apathy.


----------



## yum beer

Warstiener vs Warsteiner







From 150 clone brews.
clone on the left, real deal on the right.
Not far off. A little denser colour, probably from BIAB, its not quite clear and bright.
clone has distinct DMS nose, not really noticeable to the pallette. Taste is very close, daughter reckons mine is 'nicer'.
Looking forward to doing it in the mash tun when finished.

Results like this is what home brewing's all about.


----------



## warra48

The promised picky from post #5588.

Düsseldorf Altbier, just so easy to drink.


----------



## AndrewQLD

yum beer said:


> Warstiener vs Warsteiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ws v ws 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ws v ws 4.JPG
> 
> From 150 clone brews.
> clone on the left, real deal on the right.
> Not far off. A little denser colour, probably from BIAB, its not quite clear and bright.
> clone has distinct DMS nose, not really noticeable to the pallette. Taste is very close, daughter reckons mine is 'nicer'.
> Looking forward to doing it in the mash tun when finished.
> 
> Results like this is what home brewing's all about.


Yours looks like the better beer, nice lacing!


----------



## yum beer

Cheers Andrew, its definetely a good recipe.


----------



## benken25

My first crack at a Belgian quad and its tasting unreal :icon_drool2: alcohol is well hidden for 9.5%


----------



## Batz

Peter Wadey said:


> Thanks Andrew.
> Have not posted here for a while.
> Some images from across the year so far.
> Cheers,
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> 201302_002_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 201302_007_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 201303late_002_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20130810_004_resized.jpg



G'day Pete,
It's been a while, great to see someone still running a Valley Mill like me.

Batz


----------



## Thefatdoghead

English bitter with brown malt and caraaroma


----------



## thrillho

A simple APA for my third BIAB. I took this a month back, and it's even clearer now (it's about three months old).

t's 5.1% and hopped with Zythos and Cascade for a little bite, and nough flavour to please, although it definitely could have used some more late hopping (I was a bit scared to add too much).

Also, sorry about the camera, it was brand new and I recently realised the focus of the photo is actually the bottle opener.

Hah


----------



## brad81

Lucky buggers drinking during hours that have actual sunlight.

Golden Ale: yum


----------



## benken25

kegged an oatmeal stout Friday night pouring great of the nitro :kooi:


----------



## DU99

Smurto G/Ale..Mosiac Hop


----------



## waggastew

DU99 said:


> Smurto G/Ale..Mosiac Hop


Whats your 50c on Mosaic?


----------



## lukiferj

The pictures not great but this beer sure is. My first attempt at an IIPA. Very pleased with the result.


----------



## pk.sax

Post a picture some day I make it home during daylight. Very pleased with this one: roast barley is caraaroma 200g.

ESB
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
20 litres
All Grain
1.053~OG → 1.015~FG → 4.9%ABV	33 IBU	17.3°L SRM
Yeast
White Labs - British Ale
WLP005 - British Ale
White Labs (Ale)	0.04 litres 


Fermentables
5.2 kilograms
Pilsen
35ppg, 1°L	5 kilograms 
96.2% 
Barley (Roasted)
27ppg, 400°L	0.2 kilograms 
3.8% 

Hops
0.12 kilograms
Fuggles
4.9%, Pellet	0.12 kilograms 


Miscellaneous
0.01 litres
Wort Chiller
Other 

Calcium Chloride
Water Agent	0.01 litres 


2 step infusion
90 minutes, 26.13 litres
Strike
Target 52°C	13 litres at 59°C 
30 minutes 
Infusion 1
Target 66°C	5.97 litres at 100°C 
30 minutes 
Infusion 2
Target 71°C	3.59 litres at 100°C 
30 minutes 
Sparge	7.16 litres at 100°C 

Boil
1 hour, 23.57 litres
Fuggles hops
4.9%, Pellet	50 grams 
60 minutes (+0) 
Wort Chiller	15 minutes (+45) 
Fuggles hops
4.9%, Pellet	50 grams 
5 minutes (+55) 
Fuggles hops
4.9%, Pellet	20 grams 
0 minutes (+60) 

Ferment
14 days, single stage
Start fermentation
15°C 
14 days (+0 days) 
Notes
Esb with all continental malt. Fuggles is probably the only real English in this.


----------



## bradsbrew

Great time of year for an English Bitter.


----------



## Beerisyummy

The S4 camera makes my hand look like I'm suffering from jaundice, but the beer colour looks pretty true to form on both my screens.

Does this mean I actually have jaundice? Either way the beer tastes sooo good.

Brew#32. 70% Wheaty with noble hops. 5.4% final Abv. A proud moment for the bastard brewery.
I was trying to make something similar to the Shofferhofer I love so much. Unfortunately, the cloudy part is not easy to do so it drops pretty clear after a few weeks in the bottle. Still has the strong banana tones I was trying for.


PS. Yes Warra, I have managed to save a crate of these (ATM) for next time you come to the big smoke. Happy to get your opinion.


----------



## lukiferj

bradsbrew said:


> Great time of year for an English Bitter.


Looks pretty sweet brad!


----------



## TidalPete

sillyboybrybry said:


> It is an American Pilsener but I was calling it a bohemian pilsener because that sounds better
> So easily led astray I am.


Missed this one.
So how did you get to get Wally to sample your wares SBB? PM me.
Had a conversation or two with The King when he played for Wynnum-Manly well before SOO. 

Onya Wally! :beerbang: :beerbang:

Less than 12 months to 9-in-a-row. :super: :super:


----------



## TidalPete

Poirot's Revenge.
A low-range Belgian Dubbel with lots of raisins & 6.7%


----------



## lukiferj

Shit TidalPete. Probably going to have inappropriate dreams about that beer tonight!


----------



## beerbog

A 52 IBU 1048 OG American Brown choc full of Cascade and Centennial, out of my Arrogant Bastard pint glass. Couldn't be arsed taking a pic! :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete

Thanks for that Luki & well met mate. :beer:


----------



## lukiferj

Gibbo1 said:


> A 52 IBU 1048 OG American Brown choc full of Cascade and Centennial, out of my Arrogant Bastard pint glass. Couldn't be arsed taking a pic! :icon_drool2:


I have the same glass. Drinking a robust porter from it right now. Good times.


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Poirot's Revenge.
> A low-range Belgian Dubbel with lots of raisins & 6.7%


Holy shit Pete, pretty sure I can see a weed 2m back on the left hand side.

Beer looks pretty good. On the rocks too.


----------



## Beerisyummy

bradsbrew said:


> Holy shit Pete, pretty sure I can see a weed 2m back on the left hand side.
> 
> Beer looks pretty good. On the rocks too.


And that one pebble on the left hand side is totally out of place.


----------



## bradsbrew

Beerisyummy said:


> And that one pebble on the left hand side is totally out of place.


OMG, its gunna fall on the grass Pete, Quick!


----------



## lukiferj

bradsbrew said:


> OMG, its gunna fall on the grass Pete, Quick!


Now I can't see anything else in the picture. Nice one. And that beer was looking so good.


----------



## Beerisyummy

Glad to oblige.

In all honesty, the beer looks damned good and the garden looks very well manicured.

This is still my favourite thread on AHB.


----------



## TidalPete

You are all so funny. 
I seem to be well-known for my lawn & gardens but sorry to tell you Brad that there's no weeds ATM & yard wasn't mowed for two weeks previously.
Plenty of time for weeds with Spring around the corner. 
Might just leave that cacti bowl for beer presentations now that I've got a few remarks? :lol:

Might as well post a pic of my latest Smoked Schwarzbier whilst I'm at it.
4.8% with 11% Bairds Peated.

PS --- F*&mm%$#@+t ----- Broncos have been rumbled.


----------



## warra48

I have met Tidal, and if it looks out of place, it was designed that way.

Great looking beers.


----------



## bum

Feeling a bit jelli of both those beers right about now, TP.

Quite interested to hear any general tips for pushing raisin if you're willing to share.


----------



## TidalPete

Thank you Warra. :beer:

You & Beerisyummy & maybe Brad noticed that the entire thingummy is kept on a perfectly level keel by that young boulder. :lol:

Just saw your post bum --- Added 164g pulverised raisins to 2 x cups of wort (25 litre batch) at 30 minutes then added the lot at 5 minutes.
No information about this but it seems to work well with my recipe & no, I'm keeping this one to myself.


----------



## newguy

First time trying LCPA and quite impressed. Nice aroma.


----------



## NickB

Old Rifle Range Dark Mild v12, off the Beer Engine, on the couch, in front of the footy....


----------



## pk.sax

My esb, finishing up Sunday night.


----------



## Batz

White chocolate pilsner.


----------



## jyo

C'mon, Batz. Give us some description!


----------



## Batz

jyo said:


> C'mon, Batz. Give us some description!


 Pilsner that is white chocolaty? well it is! :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Belgian Strong Golden Ale aged on oak, 9.7%


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Belgian Strong Golden Ale aged on oak, 9.7%


Whoa!

Careful of those Andrew, do you have an oak barrel ?


----------



## AndrewQLD

No Barrel Batz, just access to plenty of toasted oak chips.
This beer is dry and tart with a background sweetness, the oak is dominant at the start but as the beer warms I get raisins, marmalade and a peppery spice with a nice warming alcohol.


----------



## Bizier

I am drinking the first glass of a "dreg batch" of sour I have had sitting for around a year.
At the time, I had racked a kriek and lost loads of liquid to the fruit, so I poured in half a keg of porter I was not happy with along with some blander odds and sods I had access to.

It is quite deep and intense, with some fruit and a good spread of sour flavours. It does have an aceto bite, but I am OK with it and funnily enough, so is the other half. I have trained her well to like nothing but the most expensive beers. I now find myself offering to buy her wine


----------



## bradsbrew

A nice mild apa on a beautiful day


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Warm enough for a Kolsch


----------



## brentice

im drinking James Boags (please have mercy on my soul) true story


----------



## Batz

brentice said:


> im drinking James Boags (please have mercy on my soul) true story


----------



## Dan Pratt

Gav80 said:


> Warm enough for a Kolsch


I just kegged a kolsch too gav, did you lager yours?


----------



## Crumpet

A simple SMaSH. 2nd all grain, 2nd beer and the most difficult part was working out how to upload this picture. Have to give kudos to the "move to all grain for 30 bucks" thread for showing me the way.


----------



## benken25

My 4th crack at a raunchier and I think I just about have it sussed. 70% moked malt 30% munich1 25ibu with hellertau hops its very drinkable even on a warm day. it has heaps of smokey/woodfire/bacon flavour without being offensive. I think next run I will sub the munich1 of 2
Prost :chug:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This is the last bottle of the porter I contributed to the Qld Xmas in July swap. I'm pretty stoked with how this came out. Loosely based on meantime London porter recipe. 
Very low carbonation hence the "pocket beer engine"


----------



## bradsbrew

Mmmm beer and big pint glass after 6km walk


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> This is the last bottle of the porter I contributed to the Qld Xmas in July swap. I'm pretty stoked with how this came out. Loosely based on meantime London porter recipe.
> Very low carbonation hence the "pocket beer engine"


I cracked your bottle last weekend Liam, a nice tasty drop it was.
Edit: stupid phone keyboard.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Mmmm beer and big pint glass after 6km walk


Ran out of fuel huh.


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Ran out of fuel huh.


Certainly did. Nice carrot to dangle though.


----------



## bradsbrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> This is the last bottle of the porter I contributed to the Qld Xmas in July swap. I'm pretty stoked with how this came out. Loosely based on meantime London porter recipe.
> Very low carbonation hence the "pocket beer engine"


Yep I remember that beer. Was a goodin'


----------



## chunckious

Liam_snorkel said:


> This is the last bottle of the porter I contributed to the Qld Xmas in July swap. I'm pretty stoked with how this came out. Loosely based on meantime London porter recipe.
> Very low carbonation hence the "pocket beer engine"


Junkie....Dark side of the Spoon.


----------



## yum beer

What's only just in the glass.
Latest batch of The Pale Mexican.




Tasted too good, I forgot the photo.
Only 13 days in the bottle, expecting the carb and head to improve a little but drinking bloody nice after fighting with the lawn mower.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Pratty1 said:


> I just kegged a kolsch too gav, did you lager yours?


Just fermented and filtered. It does need more time though. Its only a couple of weeks old.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Gav80 said:


> Just fermented and filtered. It does need more time though. Its only a couple of weeks old.


you should have lagered it, that is part of the style, taking the lager techniques and applying them to an ale. I went for a 10 week lager without filter, its crystal clear and crisp! ( Id load a photo but the keg is at a mates house being stored in his fridge for the AFL GF day )


----------



## Edak

bradsbrew said:


> Beer 1.jpgMmmm beer and big pint glass after 6km walk


I thought "gees he's keen" then read again, doesn't say 6am walk as first thought...


----------



## NickB

Couple of After-Work beers whilst trying to construct/modify the bar fridge as a bar for the Beer Engine. Pretty happy I have access to stainless sheet, a guillotine, and a sheet-bender at work. Should end up pretty Schmick. But for now, here is the beer (the actual last glass from the keg) that is inspiring me, an American Amber Ale....






Cheers


----------



## Batz

Busy day on the farm today, winding down with an APA. Not the best I have brewed as I'm doing that tomorrow with my Hop Rocket.


----------



## NickB

Shit, that's the secret to many likes. A blue smiley man. Why didn' I know!


----------



## Batz

Sh*t I didn't see him till now, that's weird :blink: :blink:

Look at all my hard work today Nick, before and after.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Busy day on the farm today, winding down with an APA. Not the best I have brewed as I'm doing that tomorrow with my Hop Rocket.


Did you have a shave Batz ????

PS The possums have eaten your bananas.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> PS The possums have eaten your bananas.



Only my bananas?


----------



## NickB

Batz - environmental vandal. Think about that before Sat people. Batz will mow your banana trees on his property DOWN. You heard it here first....


Bloody vandals!


----------



## Edak

Batz said:


> Sh*t I didn't see him till now, that's weird :blink: :blink:
> 
> Look at all my hard work today Nick, before and after.


Totally fake, photoshop...  

Jks


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Excuse the glasses, they were a freebie from BWS - I didn't buy the beer, they were missing the Vale IPA bottle-opener and SWMBO is very good at getting a better freebie than the original.

So, given I brewed this for her (and she loves it), it's in the "his and her" glasses.

Belgian Blond Ale. Pretty stinking good and a first up fluke, recipe wise.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

For me. British ordinary bitter at undercarbonation, but tasty at 3.5% nonetheless:


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Pratty1 said:


> you should have lagered it, that is part of the style, taking the lager techniques and applying them to an ale. I went for a 10 week lager without filter, its crystal clear and crisp! ( Id load a photo but the keg is at a mates house being stored in his fridge for the AFL GF day )



I lagered the last one for a couple of months. I didn't own or use a filter back then but to be honest I can't really taste too much difference. Mine is also crisp and crystal clear. The only difference I can taste is the slight malty smokeyish grainy flavor from the Bohemian Pilsner malt. 
Lager means to store yes, but I don't really think you have to store it on yeast unless you want to store it for half a year or so. New brewing lager beer is a good book with lots of great info.


----------



## jyo

ESB with heaps of EKG and Styrians.


----------



## Not For Horses

Middie amber ale.
Loads of caramel, Citra, Cascade and Amarillo and only 3.8%
Might have another...


----------



## angus_grant

Jyo: that beer needs to be smashed quickly. Looks like a fast and tasty one!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Not For Horses said:


> Middie amber ale.
> Loads of caramel, Citra, Cascade and Amarillo and only 3.8%
> Might have another...


Recipe please


----------



## Not For Horses

Just opened brewtarget and almost all my recipes have disappeared 
I think from memory it was 15% crystal80 5% wheat and 80% pale malt. Citra at 60 Cascade and Amarillo at 20 and flameout.
1038 OG. 30 IBU

EDIT: I forgot the critical step of spilling some of the sparge on the sink and/or floor. Helps keep the OG down :s


----------



## djar007

Sierra madre pale ale. Dry hopped with cascade flowers. Best I have ever made. But i did say that about the last one. And the one that came before that.


----------



## DU99

Nice Dave


----------



## benken25

my latest apa using galaxy citra and mosaic 200g of hops in 21l. 200g of hops 55 ibu :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

Blonde Ale. Galaxy malt, Vienna, Melanoidin and some sugaz with Hallertau Mit and 1272 at 15'. Lagerish.


----------



## jotaigna

jyo said:


> Blonde Ale. Galaxy malt, Vienna, Melanoidin and some sugaz with Hallertau Mit and 1272 at 15'. Lagerish.


Looks mighty fine. Did you fine?

Edit: iPad autocorrect bbrrr!


----------



## jyo

JotaIgna said:


> You did fine.


Thanks, mate. 
Haha. No, didn't use gelatine, just a few weeks in the keg. Chucked this one in the state comp this weekend, so will be good to get the feedback/advice.


----------



## Danwood

BenKen25 said:


> my latest apa using galaxy citra and mosaic 200g of hops in 21l. 200g of hops 55 ibu :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> 
> citra mosaic galaxy.jpg


Let the 'What's in the glass in my hop garden' photos flood in !


----------



## benken25

Danwood said:


> Let the 'What's in the glass in my hop garden' photos flood in !


Not a hop grower? :$


----------



## Danwood

Yes, I have hops.

I was just remarking these pics will be common now...which is a good thing.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Both the photo and the beer would have been better had the yeast not stirred up into the glass.

I didn't think BRY97 would do this. But otherwise has been the perfect yeast. 

This is an American Dunkel Rye/Wheat with _understated_ American hopping. I know, like Goomba ever doing subtle American hops. Well I did. I quite like this. Sort of a darker than it tastes looking beer with lots of spritz, fruitiness (not hop wise - wheat wise) and subtle enough spice to balance. I reckon this would have been fantastic had I not stirred up the yeast.


----------



## lukiferj

BenKen25 said:


> my latest apa using galaxy citra and mosaic 200g of hops in 21l. 200g of hops 55 ibu :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> 
> citra mosaic galaxy.jpg


Nice!!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Okey dokey,

One of the last bottles of Munich x Vienna with Sylvia hops (an Aussie variety much underrated for continental style beers):


----------



## Yob

Shit goomba, looks like your child has deflated in the hall!!


----------



## lukiferj

Yob said:


> Shit goomba, looks like your child has deflated in the hall!!


Potentially because he used their nappy to rest his beer on


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

lukiferj said:


> Potentially because he used their nappy to rest his beer on


Naah that's the paper towel, they put dots on them so that when you can't see straight you can mop up beer that bubbles over.

Trying to figure out what's in the hallway, but way too lazy to get up.


----------



## Not For Horses

Irish red.
Crystal80, flaked barley, roasted barley, pale malt and fuggles.


----------



## mje1980

I'm drinking a dry Irish stout I brewed with belle saison. You'd be hard pressed to pick the saison at first, as it starts as a nice dry stout if I do say so myself. It's in the back end where it's a little tart, and slightly spicy. Obviously the warmer it gets, the more the flavour comes through. It's very fresh though, so I'll see how it goes as it gets conditioned in the keg fridge. Mouthfeel is dry but smooth. I'd do it again for sure.


----------



## mje1980

Ok this is the best stout I have ever made. I really love this.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

What temp did you ferment at?


----------



## mje1980

Mid 20's,then once it hit 1.010, I bumped it up to 30c. Came down to 1.006, I thought it would go a bit lower but it was a standard dry irish stout grist with 12% flaked barley. I mashed low 60's, with a short rest at 72.


----------



## mje1980

Well, this weeks healthy living plans out the window. More stout tonight, just couldnt resist!


----------



## AJ80

mje1980 said:


> Mid 20's,then once it hit 1.010, I bumped it up to 30c. Came down to 1.006, I thought it would go a bit lower but it was a standard dry irish stout grist with 12% flaked barley. I mashed low 60's, with a short rest at 72.


Any chance of a full recipe? I must say this has me intrigued...

Cheers!


----------



## mje1980

No worries 

76.2% Maris otter
11.9% flaked barley
8.3% roasted barley
3.6% Pale choc

64-45, 72-15

Challenger 8.4% 60mins

1.042
32 IBU

Belle saison.


----------



## mje1980

I switched to my other fave beer at the moment. My pale mild ale, fermented with beire de garde yeast. Really love this beer too. So earthy, and has such a nice character about it. I can't wait to try the 9.3% version in a few months!


----------



## jefin

Mosaic 10min IPA

MO, Amber and lots of mosaic


----------



## AJ80

mje1980 said:


> No worries
> 
> 76.2% Maris otter
> 11.9% flaked barley
> 8.3% roasted barley
> 3.6% Pale choc
> 
> 64-45, 72-15
> 
> Challenger 8.4% 60mins
> 
> 1.042
> 32 IBU
> 
> Belle saison.


Legend...this will definitely be brewed over summer for next winter.


----------



## A3k

My latest Belgian Dubbel.
I'm pretty much in love with this beer.

cheers
Al


----------



## mckenry

An American Premium Lager. Its the Loudmouth Lager from a month ago. This is the filtered and lagered version. Sneaky tester before summer, although today was just about as good a day as it gets!


----------



## fletcher

pretty happy with this one. kind of a fat yak clone but more on the nelson side of things. another terrible iphone photo but she's a beauty.

the fat polar IPA


----------



## manticle

Oatmeal stout from recent vic case swap.

Lovely effort especially after the dramas we had. hope everyone else's has turned out this well - lots of oatmeal flavour.

For those with no imagination - looks like black beer in a pint glass with some tan head on top of it. I'll take a photo when the backdrop is as good as Batz's.


----------



## mckenry

fletcher said:


> pretty happy with this one. kind of a fat yak clone but more on the nelson side of things. another terrible iphone photo but she's a beauty.
> 
> the fat polar IPA


You keeping one for me Fletcher? When we eventually get round to catching up...


----------



## fletcher

mckenry said:


> You keeping one for me Fletcher? When we eventually get round to catching up...


got one with your name on it champion!!


----------



## Tony

Found 3 bottles of Berliner Weisse i made ages ago. I think i saved these 3 for the state comp, but i thought bugger it!

Put one in the fridge last night and cracked it today......... it is devine.

Light, soft, super dry and tart with a nice acidic finnish left in your mouth. It just needs more carb.


----------



## bradsbrew

Only just kegged this one yesterday.

English bitter


----------



## Danwood

Right, so I'm off the beer for 6 weeks. 

But I need a bottle of my newly bottled Hefe for a nice chicken, lemon and thyme stew, to use as the stock base, right?

What ? A cook doesn't taste his ingredients....?

Man, that's good !!


----------



## mje1980

A3k said:


> My latest Belgian Dubbel.
> I'm pretty much in love with this beer.
> 
> cheers
> Al


I have a dubbel right on 3 months old in the " cellar ". I thought it was good at 6 weeks, but at 12 weeks is so much nicer. Hardest thing is letting them age without drinking them!. Looks very nice mate


----------



## Beersuit

My New World Wheat. After a long afternoon putting in a watering system for the hops. 

48% pils
48% wheat
1% caramalt
1% acidulated

30 IBU's of centennial, mount hood and summer saaz. 

Hits the spot.


----------



## Beersuit

Stupid iPhone. 
How the hell do you add photos the right way up?


----------



## manticle

Stand on the wall


----------



## Batz

Ok only 12 hours in the keg so it has not cleared as yet, but I was impatient to try this one.

My first APA using my Hop Rocket, bloody beautiful :beerbang: I used Cascade because I know the lady so well, next time I'll get a little more adventurous and try a mix. I used 85gm of flowers and passed 55lt through the Rocket. It'll be interesting to see if one batch (the first) has more oomph than the other. Unfortunately ATM I don't know which batch went through first.


----------



## A3k

mje1980 said:


> I have a dubbel right on 3 months old in the " cellar ". I thought it was good at 6 weeks, but at 12 weeks is so much nicer. Hardest thing is letting them age without drinking them!. Looks very nice mate


Yeah i'm struggling not to drink all of mine. It's only at the 6 week mark in the keg (although there was a decent conditioning phase before that). Luckily i made about enough to fill 24 bottles too, so i'll be restrained on those.

I ended up buying a big order of candi syrup, so i'm planning on making a few batches of dubbel/BSDA, then aging them. i figure if i have a few, i'd be less inclined to dig into them.

Cheers


----------



## mje1980

I did half a 500ml bottle in mine but i reckon ill do a full bottle next up. How much do you normally go for a single batch?


----------



## A3k

Hi mje,
this current batch i used just over half a 500ml bottle too. I've previously used a whole bottle. It didn't work very well, but i think that was due to other problems more so than too much syrup.

I have a shipment of syrup coming in soon, so i'm going to start trying some ot the recipes here: http://www.candisyrup.com/recipes.html

Cheers,
Al


----------



## mje1980

Cheers mate, will try.


----------



## jeremy

Hey,

You have probably seen them in the "Recent Gallery Images" but couldn't resist...

Brewed a swag load of beer (7 kegs worth) for my engagement party this weekend. Couldn't resist pouring out a few tasters into my paddle...






Venezeulan Choc Porter, Engagement Ale APA, Off-season Saison, Reunification Altbier..... Eddie the Boxer Dog, Me!


What they would look like without the 2 months lagering....


----------



## syl

**** I need a beer...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've said it before but I really must stop looking at this thread during work hours.


----------



## sponge

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've said it before but I really must stop looking at this thread during work hours.


Isn't that what work is for?


----------



## syl

LOL!!! Looks like 4 of us had the same idea at the same time. Knock off can't come soon enough.DAMN YOU JEREMY!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The trouble was having a couple of Vale IPAs at lunch, then thinking I could just "work" for a few hours afterwards. Camel, meet Straw. Straw, Camel.


----------



## angus_grant

Severely off-topic, but Bacchus is no longer sold in SuperWhatnot. Where else in the city can I grab some interesting beers? Have 30 minutes or so to kill while waiting for wife to get into town. Should say this will be about 5:30 or so

Too much of a stretch for my "What I would like to see in my glass" post being on topic.


----------



## mje1980

**** yeah. Just finished a weeks training while rushing home to pick up kids from school to feed and bath them ( wife working full time for a few weeks ). Finished today and though i normally don't drink too much im up for some relaxing de stress liquid. 


If I can work this bloody IPad out ill post a pic of my pale mild fermented with beire de garde yeast. If it doesn't work, just imagine a pale mild looking beer hahaha


----------



## mje1980

Fingers crossed!


----------



## mje1980

Well it worked, and it proves I have no photographic skill whatsoever haha. Either way beer is bloody nice if I do say so myself. I plan on having a few of these, a few saison stouts, and finish off with an orval. I'm tempted to use the dregs in the secondary of something.


----------



## tiprya

Simple photography tip: put the sun behind you, not behind your target :lol:

I'm just jealous I don't knock off for another few minutes...


----------



## mckenry

jeremy said:


> Hey,
> 
> You have probably seen them in the "Recent Gallery Images" but couldn't resist...
> 
> Brewed a swag load of beer (7 kegs worth) for my engagement party this weekend. Couldn't resist pouring out a few tasters into my paddle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezeulan Choc Porter, Engagement Ale APA, Off-season Saison, Reunification Altbier..... Eddie the Boxer Dog, Me!
> 
> 
> What they would look like without the 2 months lagering....


Beautiful photography. I hope those beers taste as good as they look, and furthermore are appreciated at your engagement. Congratulations. That union is off to a good start!


----------



## markjd

After a pint of North Coast's Old Rasputin Old Rasputin clone, I am sleepy


----------



## Batz

mckenry said:


> Beautiful photography. I hope those beers taste as good as they look, and furthermore are appreciated at your engagement. Congratulations. That union is off to a good start!


Yes very nice indeed. :beerbang:


----------



## mje1980

Yep, some of the photos are ridiculously high quality. Obviously not mine though hehe. Im onto my saison stout. Num num. no pic coz im crap. You all know what a pint of stout looks like!


----------



## djar007

Very proud of my belgian wit. I think it should be a little cloudier according to style guidelines, but I love the flavour profile. Also it doesnt have great head rentention. But it turned out better than I expected and I have a lot of it. Going to the last 18 litres and save it for summer. Otherwise it will go.


----------



## jeremy

Thanks for the comments!

Got through 4.5 kegs on the night, about 80 people in our backyard but due to the fact that we live a fairway out of town 50% of those were driving, and half the rest had a pint or 2 and switched to wine (philistines!) So a few people were drinking their fare share! All kegs were brewed specifically for the party but I will admit that I am glad I have got some leftovers, just starting to finally warm up and I have a keg of Weiss, and a keg of APA waiting for me (and a half keg of choc porter for emergencies)!

I like looking at this thread on a Friday afternoon, but I tend to keep away from it earlier in the week...


----------



## benken25

my Asian lager using pilsner malt and thai red rice. 3.2% awesome beer for time of year very sessionable


----------



## lukiferj

BenKen25 said:


> my Asian lager using pilsner malt and thai red rice. 3.2% awesome beer for time of year very sessionable
> 
> 
> 
> red rice lager.jpg


Holy shit that's pale! Nice one man.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

rule breaking wheat with 50/50 bairds perle and wey dark wheat, WB-06 @ 18. It's actually really delicious.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> rule breaking wheat with 50/50 bairds perle and wey dark wheat, WB-06 @ 18. It's actually really delicious.


Looks good Mr Snorkel!


----------



## benken25

lukiferj said:


> Holy shit that's pale! Nice one man.


I know mate would you belive its unfiltered. I can't see this keg lasting the week


----------



## lukiferj

BenKen25 said:


> I know mate would you belive its unfiltered. I can't see this keg lasting the week


Have been avoiding lagers because everyone knows real men drink ale, but this looks awesome. Now that I have the fermentation situation sorted, will have to get onto this.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

How much rice did you throw in Ben? Looks like something I should brew for the xmas period.


----------



## NickB

I usually go with 20% in my Rice Lagers. 

Cheers


----------



## benken25

I will check beersmith and get back to you i think it was nearly 50/50 though. I think it will be my summer tap beer. I used the white labs Mexican lager yeast


----------



## Asha05

Not a good idea looking at this thread at 10:00am on a Monday morning...


----------



## NickB

It is if you're on holidays.... I'm just contemplating which tap to start on


----------



## thrillho

mje1980 said:


> My helles. Even worse than drinking a lager, im drinking it out of plastic  . Going down super smooth. 2308 is a cracker of a yeast. Will try a dunkel soon.
> 
> Figured out how to attach a pic haha. Not a bad pic if i do say so myself, considering it was from a smart phone


May be quoting an old post, but geez this looks great, maybe there's a recipe around somewhere...


----------



## mje1980

I'd have to look though the archive!. Definately best pilz, possibly 10% best Munich,and step mashed, low 60's for 45, and then a 15 minute rest at 72. I would have made a big starter and pitched cold. IMHO the only way to go with lagers.


----------



## benken25

NickB said:


> I usually go with 20% in my Rice Lagers.
> 
> Cheers


just looked back at the recipe it ended up as a little bit above 30% thai red rice I have also seen black rice(Asian style schwarzbier might be on the cards) I plan on brewing this again for the case swap


----------



## jyo

Dent's AIPA.

This is a really nice beer. Great malt backbone and an awesome hop combination. It has a kind of red creaming soda meets citrus bomb going on. From memory, I think there was a heap of citra in the mix.

The pic does it little justice. Cheers.


----------



## Dan Pratt

from the look of things......that is a balanced beer.


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> Dent's AIPA.
> 
> 
> The pic does it little justice. Cheers.



Mate, that pic is awesome... looks amazing!!


Well done.


Send me one. Now.


----------



## dent

> Dent's AIPA.


IPA? I don't remember any IPA.. oh wait, that keg is still alive? I abandoned it months ago! I thought it was gonna get _taken care of_ ages ago :lol:

Nice to see it is still good. Thanks.


----------



## jyo

Haha, yeah I've nursed it for a while now, (cutting back a bit) but it got a caning on the weekend! The dreaded glass full of foam is around the corner, mate.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

BenKen25 said:


> my Asian lager using pilsner malt and thai red rice. 3.2% awesome beer for time of year very sessionable
> 
> 
> 
> red rice lager.jpg


Wow! What Pils malt you use? I reckon thats the lightest colour beer iv'e ever seen. Good work mate....good work indeed.


----------



## Not For Horses

Jono's Granny.
50% Jonagold. 50% Granny Smith. SO4.
Making me feel much better after having to throw away my mouldy English Brown


----------



## winkle

Dubbel , good for watching the original Avengers. Emma Peel in a catsuit,mmm.


----------



## djar007

Very serious bar you have there winkle. Love it. The Dubbel looks good too.


----------



## Batz

Just cracked my latest Dunkel, I ever so lightly cube hopped this one with Hallertau. Worked a treat, very nice indeed.


----------



## Danwood

winkle said:


> Dubbel , good for watching the original Avengers. Emma Peel in a catsuit,mmm.
> 
> 
> 
> dubbel22.JPG


Is that a lonely pork scratching waving left of shot there ? They smell like dog food....but taste so good !!


----------



## winkle

Must get some pork scratchings for tonight, as for the photo - copper kettle chilli chips.


----------



## Bridges

Ohh yeah. These chips with an IPA thanks winkle my afternoon is sorted.


----------



## jyo

Batz said:


> Just cracked my latest Dunkel, I ever so lightly cube hopped this one with Hallertau. Worked a treat, very nice indeed.


The view is ruined with those banana trees missing.


----------



## winkle

Dunno where the camera has got to so heres the phones version of a photo, this is the latest keg on tap - Puerto Galera Picnic IPA. I don't do many big IPAs but this is full of C hops and and interesting pine note or two.
(only 6.5% abv so loses a point or two there)


----------



## Smokomark

winkle said:


> Dunno where the camera has got to so heres the phones version of a photo, this is the latest keg on tap - Puerto Galera Picnic IPA. I don't do many big IPAs but this is full of C hops and and interesting pine note or two.
> (only 6.5% abv so loses a point or two there)



Nice to have something low alc on tap for a change, eh Perry.


----------



## bullsneck

American Stout


----------



## Batz

jyo said:


> The view is ruined with those banana trees missing.


You should see what I'm doing to the Camphor Laurel trees.


----------



## rehab

bullsneck said:


> American Stout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Recipe Bulls?


----------



## bullsneck

stillinrehab said:


> Recipe Bulls?


In your PM box


----------



## NickB

AIPA.

Summit in the boil.

Mosaic and Galaxy in the cube.

Mosaic Dry Hopped.

58 IBU
6.9% ABV


Nom nom nom.


----------



## Danwood

bullsneck said:


> American Stout
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Well deserved there, Bullsneck. 

Is this the same/similar beer you gave me? I thoroughly enjoyed that one...I think you said it was an Imperial version though?


----------



## mckenry

Premium American Lager


----------



## bullsneck

Danwood said:


> Well deserved there, Bullsneck.
> 
> Is this the same/similar beer you gave me? I thoroughly enjoyed that one...I think you said it was an Imperial version though?


Let's call it an Imperial American Stout!


----------



## mje1980

I tried a half carbed glass of my first saison just now. 1.045 to 1.002, and this is 5 days since I pitched the yeast. Woah it has a fruity aroma, first sip is lemon, then a bit of fruit and black pepper, maybe a bit too much, but then it disappears and whoosh, it's gone haha. It's a bit cloudy but for a beer that only started fermenting 5 days ago it isn't too cloudy at all. I'll try another tomorrow arvo when fully carbed, purely for research Haha. A definately interesting beer. I can't believe how much I abused the yeast and it tastes pretty good. Next time I'm going to try to pitch high 20's and ramp to 30, just to see how much fruit I can get coming through. I have 4 packs of belle saison left and dingemans pils on the way!.


----------



## Lodan

Finished bottling an imperial stout this evening. Had a small sample at the start and now enjoying i pint of the leftovers. Mmm... big flat stout :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980

Ended up having 5 of see last night, my first saison. Just the one tonight though, I promise!. Bit cloudy but it's young, and hey, it's rustic!.


----------



## winkle

The end product of the first beer from the Octave Barrel Project. Wine thief sample of the Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout thats been in the barrel for about 2 months.



Winey & Lovely.


----------



## winkle

mje1980 said:


> Ended up having 5 of see last night, my first saison. Just the one tonight though, I promise!. Bit cloudy but it's young, and hey, it's rustic!.


Just like they should be.


----------



## BPH87

Mulberry & Watermellon Sours. Mulberry is nice with a great colour, flavour & aroma. Watermellon has good aroma, but is a bit lacking in flavour and colour. 

They are both for a Halloween party, I was thinking of adding some type of flavouring/colouring - maybe watermellon juice or maybe skittles........


----------



## winkle

Mahaffeys Irish Red


seems a bit floral....


----------



## Judanero

*Burnt Man*: _brewed 30/9/13 drinking 25/10/13_

Ale malt (Au) 65.3% 24g Magnum (14%AA) @ 60 Mash in 54, 66 for 90
Abbey Malt (Ger) 14.1% 10g Waimea (15.8%AA) @ 10 Boil time: 60mins
Oak smoked wheat (Ger) 8.2% 12g Nelson Sauvin (12.6%AA) @ 10 
Smoked Malt (Ger) 6.4% 1tsp Yeast nutrient, brew brite @ 5
Carared (Ger) 2.8% 40g Waimea @ flameout OG-1.050
Pale choc malt (UK) 2.1% 20g Citra (11.6%AA) @ flameout FG-1.010
Acidulated (Ger) 1% 

Yeast: Wyeast 1728 ferment @ 15c Total volume:22L

This is a tweaked recipe from a much more heavily hopped beer, absolute cracker.. because it's young the smoked malt only really seems to add complexity, very very subtle. This could be because the hops mask it a bit, as I found with the last batch in the bottle they became nice and smokey after about 5 months in the bottle.

Had to share. :beer:


----------



## bullsneck

I guess I have a little Oktoberfest going on here...


----------



## Edak

Given the Octoberfest topic, here is my extensively used HB 1L stein (as you see the gold has worn off) fulll of dunkelweizen.

Just the right amount of colour, malt and roastiness.


----------



## DU99

Meridian Ale...sub Meridan Hops for Amarillo..DSGA recipe


----------



## bullsneck

IPA


----------



## Liam_snorkel

looks balanced.


----------



## waggastew

Mosaic IPA






230g of Mosaic in a 19L brew including a 90g dry hop. Based on recipe for Three Floyd's Zombie Dust with Mosaic instead of Citra. Only bottled two weeks ago, this beer comes good in the bottle so quickly.

Recipe here

Appearance - Dark golden to copper, slight haze (gelatine was used to clear). Tight dense white head that lingers and lingers.

Aroma - Massive sweet hoppy caramel aroma. Strikingly similar to Citra version. Maybe more red berry/strawberry? You smell this beer at arms length

Flavour and Mouthfeel - Medium mouthfeel, quite creamy. Initially alot of citrus, citrus peel, hint of toffee, fades to a firm peppery bitterness with floral notes. Slight astringency left on the palate. Maybe a hint of onion/garlic bite that some others have noted but its way in the background and probably there due to suggestion.

Overall - Yum. Big tick for Mosaic from me.


----------



## Spiesy

230g in a 19l batch!

90g dry hopped in a 19l batch! 

Good Lord man! That's over half a pound in a single batch!


----------



## waggastew

Yep. Have not explored how much is necessary, just brewing using the rates suggested on the clone recipe from HomeBrewTalk. Could probably cut it down but the economics aren't that compelling, still pretty cheap to brew compared to commercial offerings.


----------



## dent

Pils with magnum







At a recent party one of my wife's friends left the tap for this beer wedged open long enough to pour all over the bar and all over the floor before it was discovered. I was particularly annoyed about this today when I found this beer is actually quite good now. It had a bit of sulfur earlier on but that has all gone away, and the delicate (bittering only addition) hop aroma is the first thing that greets you in the glass.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Mate, that is a pornographic photo.

Reported.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just kegged this hopburst IPA with Munich as a base & 18% dark wheat for lols. About 5g/l of cascade simcoe and mosaic, with a pinch of nelson in the keg. Goes alright!


----------



## djar007

Did you put any bittering hops in early in the boil Liam? Or any in the mash? Tried a hop burst ipa today and keen to see how it goes. Heavy on the hops at the end but it smelt great.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I started dropping them in at 40 mins, went heavier at the end. Also some in the cube, and attempted a mini boil with some more on pitching day. Dropped 10g of nelson flowers when force carbing. Tasted pretty bitter as it was fermenting but it's settled right down now, maybe somewhere around 60-70 IBU. It's hard to tell because it's a smooth bitterness. Finished at 1.016 so it's got plenty of body too.


----------



## djar007

Sounds nice. Here's hoping mine follows suit. I only added a pinch at sixty minutes. 11 grams for a 45 litre pre boil volume. The rest at fifteen and 0 mins. And ran a bunch of hops in the rocket. Was aiming For 50-55 IBU. So the late additions were pretty big. Put a dent in my hop reserves


----------



## mckenry

English Pale Ale. So good after a hot day on the roof. F'n birds...
This was kegged yesterday and already has such a tight head and creamy mouthfeel. Pretty happy with it. I have another keg of this carbonating naturally, ready for the hand pump.


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> Tasted pretty bitter as it was fermenting but it's settled right down now, maybe somewhere around 60-70 IBU.


So a nice easy pale ale then. 

PS: that photo gives me a little horn. Nice dank looking beer.


----------



## angus_grant

mckenry said:


> English Pale Ale. So good after a hot day on the roof. F'n birds...
> This was kegged yesterday and already has such a tight head and creamy mouthfeel. Pretty happy with it. I have another keg of this carbonating naturally, ready for the hand pump.
> 
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif english pale.jpg


Put that in a normal pub pint glass and I will track you down.


----------



## fletcher

sipping back on a very simple aussie pale ale. MO, a bit of crystal 60 and POR. another terrible photo from my phone but this hits the spot.



http://sexyfuntimebrewing.weebly.com/little-china-girl.html


----------



## mje1980

dent said:


> Pils with magnum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a recent party one of my wife's friends left the tap for this beer wedged open long enough to pour all over the bar and all over the floor before it was discovered. I was particularly annoyed about this today when I found this beer is actually quite good now. It had a bit of sulfur earlier on but that has all gone away, and the delicate (bittering only addition) hop aroma is the first thing that greets you in the glass.



I'm not really a lager drinker but that looks bloody nice!


----------



## Bribie G

I just had to change my boxers about two minutes after seeing that.



Here's the keg version of the National comps second place in the Pale Lagers. Australian Standard Lager. CUB will have to take out a hit on me


----------



## edschache

About to hopefully have a bottle of the stout I entered in the BABBs mini-comp ages ago. Took a couple of bottles to work for someone else and forgot about them in the back of our 3rd fridge. A co-worker just found them and asked me if I knew what they were.... almost as good as Florian showing up to that mini-comp with a bottle of the previous batch from a case swap 6 months earlier (I had finished all of my bottles of the original batch before finding out that others thought it was all right, best beer I've brewed and I gave half of it away in a case swap). 

Here's hoping that they're still ok despite a bit of unintentional 'lagering'.

Ed


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just kegged this hopburst IPA with Munich as a base & 18% dark wheat for lols. About 5g/l of cascade simcoe and mosaic, with a pinch of nelson in the keg. Goes alright!

{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif 
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1383378818.951673.jpg


A week later this is bloody tasty.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

This: Knocking out a low ABV saison to quaff next weekend

SessionSaison (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.034 (°P): 8.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.003 (°P): 0.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.01 %
Colour (SRM): 2.4 (EBC): 4.7
Bitterness (IBU): 26.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

62.5% Pilsner
31.25% Wheat Malt
3.12% Acidulated Malt
3.12% Flaked Oats

0.4 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L El Dorado (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at ambient (20-30°C) with belle saison


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

EDIT: retardation


Hit 1.038 - ended up at 4.5% abv. 
Filtered because why not. 
Tastes mighty fine!


----------



## MCHammo

Vienna Lager. Matured nicely over the last few months. Might have gone even better in the state comp at this age


----------



## black_labb

English bitter, just got the handpump going again after being overseas for a few months and trying to avoid brewing to get througn stocks. Probably too fresh but why not


----------



## angus_grant

This: 
Hit 1.038 - ended up at 4.5% abv. 
Filtered because why not. 
Tastes mighty fine! 

{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1384394807.130411.jpg


That sure looks purdy!!
Will have to queue up a saison in the brew list. That looks sensational!!!


----------



## jyo

Hefe! Hallertau, 50/50 pils/wheat and just under 2% melanoidin has worked pretty well.


----------



## fletcher

drinking this, the 2015; a Vienna and Galaxy smash using coopers yeast. took a while for the strong yeast and hop flavours to mellow out (about 5 weeks) but now they're nice and in synergy.


----------



## Danwood

Nice looking beer there, Fletcher.

I saw the first pic and thought "God, that looks good ! I wonder though, would it look so tasty when photographed from a slightly higher elevation and from slightly further back?"

It does and I need not have worried....


----------



## fletcher

Danwood said:


> Nice looking beer there, Fletcher.
> 
> I saw the first pic and thought "God, that looks good ! I wonder though, would it look so tasty when photographed from a slightly higher elevation and from slightly further back?"
> 
> It does and I need not have worried....


haha nice one. yeah i was posting it from my phone and didn't know whether the first piccy came through or not!


----------



## mje1980

I'm drinking a 4.5% saison brewed with 3725 beire de garde yeast. It's only a few days in the keg so it's cloudy as ( this yeast hands around a lot ), which is why there no pic haha. It's quite nice. I prefer it to belle saison. Not as lemony, but fruity and tart. Bit more character too. I brewed this for Xmas. I hope it lasts that long!!

I just got some 3711 so I'll compare it to that in a few weeks.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Schwarzbier to see out the daylight hours.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Double black IPA. 1.2 kg of hops and a kg of caraaroma with Pearl base malt in 45 liters. Gravity 1.080 and 1kg of D180 candi syrup.


----------



## vykuza

Oh my. I'm going to need a recipe on that one Gav!


----------



## nu_brew

Double black IPA. 1.2 kg of hops and a kg of caraaroma with Pearl base malt in 45 liters. Gravity 1.080 and 1kg of D180 candi syrup.


Oh shit!


----------



## angus_grant

Wheat beer not quite carb'd yet. It's a kit and the flavours aren't quite there. Looking forward to doing an AG wheat


----------



## Donske

Zythos APA. 

I'm not sure I'm sold on Zythos, it's not a bad beer by any means, just not really what I was expecting.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

I needed a hand for this photo of my Mosaic APA.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> I'm drinking a 4.5% saison brewed with 3725 beire de garde yeast. It's only a few days in the keg so it's cloudy as ( this yeast hands around a lot ), which is why there no pic haha. It's quite nice. I prefer it to belle saison. Not as lemony, but fruity and tart. Bit more character too. I brewed this for Xmas. I hope it lasts that long!!
> I just got some 3711 so I'll compare it to that in a few weeks.


There is no chance of this beer lasting til Christmas. ******* none.


----------



## Donske

English Mild/Pal Ale thing. 

Good beer, just not sure what to call it.


----------



## NickB

Bo Pils.... Clarity is good, drinking far too well.


----------



## Crumpet

Celebrating finishing my degree with a tasty Smurto's GA.


----------



## nu_brew

Choc Raspberry Porter (sorry shitty photo)

Raspberry aroma is amazing, could be a bit more chocolatey.


----------



## Kingy

2nd Little creatures bright ale clone (adjusted the ibu down a little tho) and loving it. 4 weeks in the keg and it's really settled down snd the bitterness has mellowed out into a great drink. Yum yum.


----------



## fletcher

English Mild/Pal Ale thing. 

Good beer, just not sure what to call it.


you've inadvertently named it in your post. the English Pal Ale


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Nick R said:


> Oh my. I'm going to need a recipe on that one Gav!



As Requested,

*Blackaliciouse*
_Author: Gav_

_BJCP: Imperial IPA_
_Type: All Grain_

_Batch size 45 liters_

_OG-1.070_
_FG-1.014_

_ABV-7.4%_

*Total for 1.0 batch:*
12.6 kg Pearl Pale Ale Malt
1.0 kg German CaraAroma
1.0 kg Carafa Special® TYPE III(debittered black)
0.5 kg Candi Sugar Clear
0.5 kg Candi Sugar Dark

Cascade 90min 100g

Simcoe 5min 100g
Chinook 5min 100g
Columbus 5min 100g
Centenial 5min 100g
Citra 5min 100g

Cascade 0min 100g
Simcoe 0min 100g

Citra hoprocket into ferm 90g

Citra 100g Dry 7days
Cascade 100g Dry 7days
Centenial 100g Dry 7days
Chinook 100g Dry 7days

Yeast US-05 All I had on hand.


----------



## indica86

oops, wrong thread....


----------



## Linford

First AG and last pots fom the keg. RON Kolsch.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

A best malt munich decocted SMaSH!


----------



## AJ80

Rice lager - by far my clearest beer so far (still bottling...).


----------



## mje1980

My beire de garde. 3 months in the bottle now. It's less malty and more dry now, which is good, and has a bit more earthy/must to it. It's much smoother too. For 9% it's quite drinkable. Will try again in a few months but happy with how it's going.


----------



## Bribie G

30 minute ESB.


----------



## bradsbrew

English bitter


----------



## Batz

Just arrived home after five weeks of working away, Far Kin Lager is hitting the spot tonight.


----------



## bradsbrew

Nothing better than having your own beer after a stint away from home.


----------



## warra48

Belgian Dark Strong. It looks cloudy because of the condensation, but it's actually clear.

Brewed way back in 2010, and drinking as good as ever.


----------



## Lodan

My plain lager is ripe for smashing


----------



## verysupple

Enjoying an all extract blonde ale fermented with dry yeast right now. It's the only extract beer and one of only a few beers made with dry yeast I've done since going AG and it's one of my best beers for the year. Not sure what that says about my AG brewing  or maybe there's nothing wrong with extracts and dry yeast (as I've been saying for ages)  .


----------



## tricache

Lodan said:


> My plain lager is ripe for smashing
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20131212_001.jpg


Sure it's beer :lol: looks like the water out of the tap when I lived in Brisbane :lol:


----------



## AJ80

Golden ale. Clear enough to watch the cricket through...


----------



## Lodan

tricache said:


> Sure it's beer :lol: looks like the water out of the tap when I lived in Brisbane :lol:


haha, carbonated brissy water!





AJ80 said:


> Golden ale. Clear enough to watch the cricket through...


Crystal!


----------



## Donske

Helles, crystal clear and very malty, just a bit boring. And a dark mild, delicious.


----------



## jyo

My case swap ESB. BB ale malt, medium and dark crystals, a whack of biscuit and 1469. FWH with Cascade then a heap of late Styrians. Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## clifftiger

Munich Dunkel - a nice change from the 8%+ US IPA's from the bottlo at the moment


----------



## mje1980

Saison bottled with orval dregs. Can't believe how much this adds to beers, even at a few weeks old. This one is a month old and my last bottle. Spewing, as it's quite nice. Fruity from the original beer with a nice amount of funk. Luckily I've been funking up a few bottles of other batches so I have a few bottles going.

I've heard these get much better with lots of age but I'm struggling not to drink them early.


----------



## mje1980

Beire de garde brune bottled with orval dregs and also lambic dregs ( thanks grant! ). This ones young too but again, there's a big flavour contribution. This has a big cherry/port aroma and a slight sour and funk to it. 

You may notice the nonic. I knocked my tulip glass off the sink and ******* smashed it. Pissed off, it's my only one.


----------



## Beersuit

My English summer mild. Only had 1/4 of a keg left after the swap. It's such a photogenic beer I thought I should post it.View attachment 67001
View attachment 67001


----------



## Kingy

Beersuit said:


> My English summer mild. Only had 1/4 of a keg left after the swap. It's such a photogenic beer I thought I should post it.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Hey mate looks nice, is it a nice drop?!!
I'm thinking of brewing a few mid strength beers as the IPAs and porters and hefeweizens are knocking me around after a hot day lol.
Looking to brew a nice flavoursome mid strength sessionsble beer. If your English summer tastes as good as it looks that's the style in gunna try also what's the alc% of it,cheers.


----------



## Beersuit

It's 3.5% and very easy drinking designed to be downed on a hot day. I didn't get any complaints at the swap and they drank a lot more of it than expected. I will shoot you a PM if you want so you have something to work off.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Pale Ale - Amarillo in the boil, dry hopped with centennial and Simcoe


----------



## Dave70

clifftiger said:


> Munich Dunkel - a nice change from the 8%+ US IPA's from the bottlo at the moment


That looks like a delicious glass of raisin toast.


----------



## Asha05

My first kegged beer. It is a kit, but still tasty. A pimped Cascade golden harvest lager can.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

mje1980 said:


> Saison bottled with orval dregs. Can't believe how much this adds to beers, even at a few weeks old. This one is a month old and my last bottle. Spewing, as it's quite nice. Fruity from the original beer with a nice amount of funk. Luckily I've been funking up a few bottles of other batches so I have a few bottles going.
> 
> I've heard these get much better with lots of age but I'm struggling not to drink them early.


When you mean bottled with Orval dregs, do you put the dregs in the fermenter or leave the bottle unwashed and bottle into it?


----------



## mje1980

Hey mate, basically keep the dregs in the fridge til ready to bottle. Run some beer into the orval bottle, and swirl. Add that to 4-5 bottles, then bottle as normal. Works great IMHO. 

Just be aware of final gravity. I do it mostly with low finishing beers, like saison. Anything over 1.008, there is a chance they may over carb. I drink them way before they get over carbed, like within 6 weeks. I try to age them but, well, you know hahah


----------



## mje1980

Beire de garde. The best beer I have ever made. For 9%, very smooth, and a great beer IMHO. Slight mustiness and Belgian flavours are there, but turned right down. Num num


----------



## jefin

Dog Show Dark Robust Porter.

First crack at a RoPo, am really happy with the result! 2 weeks young and drinking really well. Time to lock them away me thinks!




PS. Sorry about the crappy photo, time for a new phone!


----------



## jefin

Another dark called Tempting, my crack at a temptress.

Really nice beer, loads of vanilla and cocoa, but just ain't the same! Not too far away though.


----------



## philmud

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with Amarillo and mosaic. Up till now I'd only drunk some fliptop 330mls and was worried I'd under-carbed, but this one was fine! Delicious actually!


----------



## Kingy

Just kegged an ESB, and is tasting wonderful already num num num.
And pale ale which I thought was just about to run out 7schooners ago. Time for a Nanna nap now I'll have to finish it off later lol


----------



## mje1980

No pic at the moment, but I'm drinking a pint of my 3711 saison. I've tried belle saison, 3725, and now this and I think this is the best so far for saison. I've got 3724 to go so I should get a good idea of their flavours haha. I see on the interwebs 3711 does well with ageing, so I might bottle the next batch.

Absolutely my favourite style at the moment.


----------



## Edak

Kingy said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1387510256.716984.jpgJust kegged an ESB, and is tasting wonderful already num num num.And pale ale which I thought was just about to run out 7schooners ago. Time for a Nanna nap now I'll have to finish it off later lol ImageUploadedByTapatalk1387510465.929086.jpg


.. And the half naked dead girl? You could have put the clear beer in that shot...


----------



## Yob

Blend keg of IPA's :beerbang:


----------



## fletcher

sitting back on chrissy eve with a nice big IPA.

pale malt - 80%
munich -15%
crystal 60 - 5% - 1.064
warrior, centennial, citra and cascade - 71 IBU
citra dry hopped 3g/L
us-05

aka. christmas has come early for my mouth...

have a very happy, boozy, fun, and safe christmas AHBers. love fletcher.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Last night:

Barleywine (American hops on Bourbon chips in secondary):


----------



## Bribie G

Posted at 7 in the morning, LRG ?
Man of Iron I christen thee.

My second lot of 30 min boiler (TTL tribute) has now settled down and drinking well, I have two kegs. I would be happy to enter this in next years comp rounds. Deceptively cunning as it's not as strong as standard Aussie megaswills, but my pint glass keeps mysteriously emptying .....


----------



## winkle

This years Biere de Noel. Good level of spicing, nice mouthfeel, and soft level of souring. Pretty good overall and I'll be forced to sup on another one this afternoon once the heat dies down.
Defects, way too much carbonation, should be a lot brighter.
This years is not as good as last years batch (Batz, Rowy) but still in the ball park. 2014 version will be more into the red, and I'll be waiting longer for the yeast to finish dropping out before bottling, possibly into champers bottles.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bribie G said:


> Posted at 7 in the morning, LRG ?
> Man of Iron I christen thee.


It was last night's lot. Sod me, it's an excellent beer though.

But one tallie - enough to knock a grown man out. 

I tried the Sail & Anchor Xmas beer, and it's similar, but mine excrements all over it. Lucky I didn't buy the S&A one - which I won't on principle. Home brand beer at craft prices.

Finished off the last bitter tonight, down to the 2nd last bottle of Belgian Blonde. Only Barleywine left and it ain't a quaffer.

Need to get brewing.


----------



## DU99

was given this hefe from technobabble66..


----------



## Bribie G

And so it goes..............


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie

Wow you guys make some nice beers. I think it's time I followed a recipe.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

They only look good h34r: :lol:


----------



## DU99

Proof is in the drinking..


----------



## dent

Cube malt experiment - Kolsch. This one was one of four cubes that got a different variety of specialty malt in the cube - this one was 250g Aromatic. 

This cube proved its utility on the day I kegged the last Kolsch I brewed, and I had a tempting cake of yeast sitting there - what the hell, eh? 

For whatever reason the Kolsch yeast character seems to get stronger with every batch I run through it. The irony is, the first few beers I ran through the yeast, attempts as geniune Kolsch recipes, I was not very fond of. Not bad, but not great. But the dodgy cubes I dump in there seem to turn out great.

This one has a lot of yeast character - not the usual estery-fruitiness-crap from an abused yeast, this one just gets into *tasty *mode. I can't say the aromatic malt has done a lot for this, but then again if it wasn't there, it might be a somewhat dull beer. It gets more easy-drinking as it warms. I wonder why that is? 

I don't think I'll let it sit long enough this time though.


----------



## bullsneck

Saison. It's just been legged, so there's a bit of yeast haze. It tastes like summer, though!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

dent said:


> Cube malt experiment - Kolsch. This one was one of four cubes that got a different variety of specialty malt in the cube - this one was 250g Aromatic.



Mate this is a great idea. Have I missed something on the forum? Did you just crack a few hundred grams of spec and throw it in the cube?


----------



## dent

Didn't you hear? They got malts in cubes now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

So I did miss something amidst the bs. Thanks.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Dunkel wheat. 2 days ago it was a bit boring but its starting to get nice and malty. Lucky, I made 50 litres of it.


----------



## DU99

*Artisan Ale*


----------



## humulus

Cream ale,this one half froze in my conditioning Chestie,so its a higher ABV Eis Cream Ale @5.6%,bloody nice and drinking well


----------



## waggastew

West Coast IPA

Formulation tweak on the 2012 AABC IPA Winner. Basically subbed the Wheat LME for wheat malt to take a way a touch of body and some oxidation that seemed to come from the LME.

Hydro at bottling seemed a bit thin, was worried I might have lost balance but it has turned out very well. Very happy. Basic outline of recipe below.







2kg

LDME

1kg

Pale Malt

500g

Wheat Malt

200g

caraamber

200g

Munich

100g

Crystal, light

100g

Crystal, dark

400g

Dextrose

15g

Centennial and Magnum (14g), 60min

8g

Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 30min

7g

Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 10min - Flameout

7g

Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS during crash chill

1.5 tsp

Gypsum

2 tsp

Yeast Nutrient

1-Feb

Whirfoc

2pk

US05 rehydrate in water


----------



## fletcher

enjoying half of mine and newtownclown's german wheat. fermented with the amazing weihenstaphan weizen yeast (3068). 

not really a wheat beer glass but damn it's a nice drop. was nice in the first week of bottling but now it's just shining.


----------



## fletcher

waggastew said:


> West Coast IPA
> 
> Formulation tweak on the 2012 AABC IPA Winner. Basically subbed the Wheat LME for wheat malt to take a way a touch of body and some oxidation that seemed to come from the LME.
> 
> Hydro at bottling seemed a bit thin, was worried I might have lost balance but it has turned out very well. Very happy. Basic outline of recipe below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2kg LDME 1kg Pale Malt 500g Wheat Malt 200g caraamber 200g Munich 100g Crystal, light 100g Crystal, dark 400g Dextrose 15g Centennial and Magnum (14g), 60min 8g Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 30min 7g Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS 10min - Flameout 7g Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Amarillo, Galaxy, Citra, NS during crash chill 1.5 tsp Gypsum 2 tsp Yeast Nutrient 1-Feb Whirfoc 2pk US05 rehydrate in water


that looks a treat mate.


----------



## waggastew

fletcher said:


> that looks a treat mate.


Thanks.

Interesting to compare our two photos. Mine is all Aussie backyard - foliage, bricks and Colourbond. Yours is the bright lights and heights of the inner city.


----------



## Bribie G

Who needs to go to Church to look, in wonder, through a stained glass window?


----------



## BottloBill

Not bad for three weeks in the bottle! Made from $5 tin of tooheys special draught, left over medium crystal, carapils, wheat and US 05.


----------



## Bribie G

Nice one Bill, bet you wonder why you didn't get into this game earlier :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## GundyBrewer

I'm into my Helles, my first lager. It's the reason for my rampant noob posting tonight. A little diacetyl, but malty goodness nonetheless. I never knew how good pale lager could be until I went to Munich and had Augustiner Lagerbier Hell. If anyone knows how to get that in Oz please let me in on the secret! I've never seen it outside Germany. Weihenstephaner Original is on just about on a par though as well, I am simply in awe of that brewery.

Not that my swill is anything close, but it goes down the spout very well on a summer night and looks the part.
View attachment 67612


----------



## GundyBrewer

Yeah, two beers are better than one.


----------



## Dan Pratt

My first Hefeweizen. 50/50 pils and wheat. I used bohemian floor malted pils and underpitched dry wb06 @ 17c. Grain to glass in 7days, great banana aroma.


----------



## Wilkensone

Looks great Pratty, I know that is what I feel like.. but I'm trying to avoid buying beer to get my act together brewing my own!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Wilkensone said:


> Looks great Pratty, I know that is what I feel like.. but I'm trying to avoid buying beer to get my act together brewing my own!


Wheat quaffers like this cost $30 and really quench the thirst. 

P.s. buying beer is research


----------



## Wilkensone

Well seeing as it's research I guess I shouldn't miss out should I?

Also seeing as tomorrow in Perth is a lovely 44 DEGREES :blink: I think beer is needed.. life is hard..


----------



## dent

Coffee Dunkel






This one is a blend. A batch from the cube malting experiment resulted in a strange pale lager with this massive roasted coffee aroma. It was pretty awesome, but a bit overwhelming to make to the beer truly enjoyable on its own. So I filled a keg 1/2 and 1/2 with a regular munich dunkel recipe. The combination is actually really appropriate - the coffee aroma matches wonderfully with the rest of the dunkel malt character, and is still a really quaffable beer. 

Still haven't figured out what to do with the other half of my batch of "Crystal Pepsi" though.


----------



## keifer33

Mmm sounds tasty Zig.


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> My first Hefeweizen. 50/50 pils and wheat. I used bohemian floor malted pils and underpitched dry wb06 @ 17c. Grain to glass in 7days, great banana aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1389319013494.jpg



looks bloody awesome mate. how much did you underpitch? i've only made one hefeweizen, recently too as I'm drinking it now, and used the weihenstephaner yeast. I've got a pack of WB06 lying around though so I'd be keen to compare them.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi Fletcher, 

I only used 1 packet of fermentis wb06 directly pitched into 19lts of wort at 16c and let it rise to 17 for ferment.


----------



## Dan Pratt

.


----------



## DU99

got from djar...nice dave


----------



## DU99

Black IPA FWK


----------



## angus_grant

Well here is my first glass of the "biere de mois". Nice tart taste and not too over-powering. I think a slight touch more saaz next time to add a little more spice.

I didn't filter this one so a bit hazy but I like that about this beer.

Still a few days off being carb'd properly but already very smashable. It's around 6% so a bit stealthy. 

Coopers pale ale
Coopers wheat beer kit
Saaz (umm, 20gms maybe)
500g dlme
Belle saison


----------



## angus_grant

For some reason photo didn't work in last post


----------



## Liam_snorkel

One of those "use up all those hops so I can buy some more" beers. It's an American style black ale I suppose. 

Going from by notes:

23l batch

3.7kg bairds ale
800g dark wheat
400g caraaroma
300g carafa special 2

Hopburst with various amounts of
Simcoe, citra, cascade, el dorado

Willamette & nelson sauvin in the cube

'Argon method' 5min steep riwaka, motueka, nelson sauvin 20g each. 

OG 1.052
Bry-97 at 16deg
5.2% abv
NFI IBU

Pushing it through some nelson sauvin

Pretty bloody tasty!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Pics:


----------



## winkle

Bloody hell this is lethal.
And too damm easy to drink.


Barrel aged Belgian Imperial Chocolate Stout. (Same batch as the swap)


----------



## Florian

Still haven't tapped my keg, Perry.

Do you reckon it got any better?


----------



## winkle

It'd be at its peak about now I guess. I must return that keg too.


----------



## Dan Pratt

White Rabbit Dark Ale - 2.5months since packaging.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Keg of espresso schwarzbier just blew. Life can be cruel sometimes.


----------



## Trevandjo

You've got my mouth watering. I don't s'pose you have a recipe you could share?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I don't have my notes handy but my regular schwarz recipe (not very scientific or necessarily to style) is 50/50 pils/munich + some carafa t2 for colour/roast ( I aim for 50 EBC in brewmate). Bittered with whatever to 25 IBU. Bry-97 at around 19deg. 

The coffee was an afterthought/brainwave.. I had a look yesterday morning and could see I had only a few litres in the keg left, so I tipped two fresh (cooled down) double espressos in.. it worked. Was delicious.


----------



## fletcher

quiet little afternoon with my wife and the dog. great australia day. just chilling on the balcony with some beers and a barbie. loving life. this is the baxter pale ale version 2. real pale ales aren't clear. 

i only say that cos i accidentally poured the yeast into it from the bottle! haha. happy straya day caants.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Pratty1 said:


> My first Hefeweizen. 50/50 pils and wheat. I used bohemian floor malted pils and underpitched dry wb06 @ 17c. Grain to glass in 7days, great banana aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1389319013494.jpg


The same beer 2weeks later. Perfect!


----------



## mje1980

It lasted 2 weeks!?


----------



## Dan Pratt

mje1980 said:


> It lasted 2 weeks!?


Haha. Its got about 3lt in the keg.


----------



## Not For Horses

Gluten Free pale ale-ish.
95% sorghum malt, malted by me
5% Golden Syrup
Ella hops to about 30 ibu
WB-06 (pitched the wrong packet)

Kinda tart from the sorghum but a nice balance between the yeast, hops and grain.
I'm not gluten intolerant but I'd make this again just for me.


----------



## warra48

One of waggastew's American Brown Ales. Thanks for the sample.

On opening the bottle, the aroma of US hops jumps out at you. It's also in the aroma in the glass, but relatively restrained, and persists through down to the last of the bottle.
Medium to amber brown colour. Strong just off white head which persists.
Malty, but less so than my Brown Porters, with a dark malt edge all the way through the palate.
Bitterness is quite strong, but as much from the dark malts as from the hops, especially on the fairly dry finish. I can still taste the malt on the palate even minutes after the last swig from the glass.
Seems to fit the style guidelines very well. A very enjoyable beer, but not one I would consider a session beer.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

This is my Kit & Kilo IPA - brewed up for submission into Melbourne Brewers annual in house kit comp.

Its a bit cloudy because its the last of the bottle and got the yeasty goodness in it.

It was taken while we were away camping down at Cape Otway

I call this_ "Camping with the K-IPA"_


----------



## malt_shovel

Not For Horses said:


> Gluten Free pale ale-ish.
> 95% sorghum malt, malted by me
> 5% Golden Syrup
> Ella hops to about 30 ibu
> WB-06 (pitched the wrong packet)
> 
> Kinda tart from the sorghum but a nice balance beyeast, hops and grain.
> I'm not gluten intolerant but I'd make this again just for me.


Hey mate. That looks bloody good and I would be really keen to know a lot more about your process for gluten freee from sourcing / selecting your grain to the final product. Feel free to PM or start another thread as I know there are other people who would be interested. 
Cheers


----------



## Edak

malt_shovel said:


> Hey mate. That looks bloody good and I would be really keen to know a lot more about your process for gluten freee from sourcing / selecting your grain to the final product. Feel free to PM or start another thread as I know there are other people who would be interested.
> Cheers


In addition to that, I would like to know how you ensured that it was actually gluten free considering everything in your brewery has probably come into contact with gluten product? Would you feed this to a coeliac?


----------



## Dan Pratt

My New Years Gold IPA - that went darker due to a 120min boil.... h34r:

96% Pils
4% Crystal 10
IBU 75

Been in the keg for 4 weeks.....bang on!

Sorry for the indoor photo.


----------



## malt_shovel

View attachment 68390


ESB - Delta and EKG late with 1469. About 4 weeks from brewday is damn tasty.
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G

Sometimes I have a moment. Just now I pulled my first ice cold pint on this hot and glaring afternoon, and walking back to the study, I suddenly stopped, gazed upon it with wonder and with a strange thrill it occurred to me " I still can't believe I have gained the ability to make this chilled delicious miracle appear in my hand, from four ingredients. "


----------



## mje1980

3724 saison. Week in the keg and crystal clear. This strain is much more fruity and "soft" phenolic wise to the French saison and belle saison I've tried. Super happy with it. Bit of extra time and effort to ferment with but IMHO worth it. I could have upped the bitterness but I'm loving it. I used raw spelt in this one but I really can't say I notice anything from it?. So next time might just stick to raw wheat and pils. Now have a sack each if wey and dingemans pils so plenty to play with!


----------



## A3k

My latest APA, tasting pretty damn nice. It's good to get a few more beers on tap again.

[edit] photo... derp


----------



## lukiferj

A3k said:


> My latest APA, tasting pretty damn nice. It's good to get a few more beers on tap again.
> 
> [edit] photo... derp


That looks ******* epic. Great setup man.


----------



## lukiferj

Bribie G said:


> Sometimes I have a moment. Just now I pulled my first ice cold pint on this hot and glaring afternoon, and walking back to the study, I suddenly stopped, gazed upon it with wonder and with a strange thrill it occurred to me " I still can't believe I have gained the ability to make this chilled delicious miracle appear in my hand, from four ingredients. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle of beer.jpg


I do this all the time Bribie. It's even better when you give one to someone else and their eyes light up. "You made this?"


----------



## mje1980

Drinking a Riwaka mo smash ( except for a tiny 60 min charge ). No pic but when I get the next one I'll grab one. Quite lovely, IMHO


----------



## mje1980

Had to get another


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. A bit green, just 2 weeks in the bottle, delicious though.
Apologies for the indoor shot...it's effing oppressive outside.


----------



## stakka82

Liam_snorkel said:


> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1390026504.643079.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1390026516.256040.jpg


Hey mate, where did you get the JG randall and how much was it?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I made it using a 5" water filter from ebay, some threaded plastic plumbing tube from bunnings, & 2 JG female fittings. I replaced the filter insert with a hop blocker (so I could fit more stuff in) which just gets wedged into the blue inlet with a rubber band to seal.


----------



## Gregos

Pacificale and Dr Smurtos Golden Ale


----------



## Liam_snorkel

A couple of weeks ago I had the hankering to brew, but I'd basically run out of base malt with the exception of 1/2 a sack of dark wheat. Closest thing to a wheat yeast was T-58, so this is what I did. 

23l batch
Wey dark wheat 4kg
Maris otter 830g (bye bye base malt)
Caraaroma 250g
Acidulated 50g

25 IBU of b saaz @ 60

Hit OG 1.050
FG 1.012

Turned out alright! Pleasant & malty. Yeast isn't anywhere near as exciting as it could be, but works well. Holds a mean head.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Looks great, Liam.

I know with T58, it really likes to be pushed (I"m thinking low-mid 20's) before throwing flavours, but when it does, gets some great bubblegum going.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I ran it at 20-21 and yeah, kind of wishing I'd pushed it. Not to worry though, it was pretty much a 'leftovers' beer so I'm glad that it's at least nice. The yeast was out of date also. haha.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> Had to get another


Last night I drank a few more of these. MO riwaka smash. How good are smash beers!?


----------



## Beersuit

Liam_snorkel said:


> I made it using a 5" water filter from ebay, some threaded plastic plumbing tube from bunnings, & 2 JG female fittings. I replaced the filter insert with a hop blocker (so I could fit more stuff in) which just gets wedged into the blue inlet with a rubber band to seal.


Liam I think you have just made a lucky eBay supplier rich. I just bought one.


----------



## Not For Horses

I just did a beer with t58 too. Bought it just 'cause really.
Had some crystal red wheat at 60L and 200L.
Just finished 4 days at 24c.

Tonight's glass is full of golden ale with wyeast ardennes.
Is what it says on the tin; good balance of fruit and earth.
Bloody tasty actually.


----------



## warra48

One of waggastew's brews. I'm really enjoying this, particularly as it's a style I've never brewed myself
I can't do better to describe it than its creator. It's a precise description of what the beer is like.
Very much to style, as far as I can tell with my amateur knowledge based on commercial examples I've tasted.


----------



## warra48

Again, I can't do better than the creator's description.
It's a little lighter than previous versions I've tasted, with malt, hops flavour and aroma, and bitterness all lighter and balanced, rather than in your face.
It is a well balanced package, and if I have one criticism, it's that to me it is a little light on hop aroma and flavour for an IPA.
To me it is more towards the high end of an APA rather than an IPA. It is a little hazy, but that's not necessarily unexpected with an IPA's hopping regime.
Still, I'm very happy to drink this brew, and as a self confessed hop head, it's going down rather well!

I continue to be impressed with waggastew's efforts, considering they are all partials. You wouldn't know it from tasting them, they're as good as anything I produce as an AG brew.


----------



## waggastew

warra48 said:


> IMG_2429.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2428.jpg
> 
> Again, I can't do better than the creator's description.
> It's a little lighter than previous versions I've tasted, with malt, hops flavour and aroma, and bitterness all lighter and balanced, rather than in your face.
> It is a well balanced package, and if I have one criticism, it's that to me it is a little light on hop aroma and flavour for an IPA.
> To me it is more towards the high end of an APA rather than an IPA. It is a little hazy, but that's not necessarily unexpected with an IPA's hopping regime.
> Still, I'm very happy to drink this brew, and as a self confessed hop head, it's going down rather well!
> 
> I continue to be impressed with waggastew's efforts, considering they are all partials. You wouldn't know it from tasting them, they're as good as anything I produce as an AG brew.


Thanks for the nice comments on the beers Rob. That version of the IPA is the first time I have used gelatine on an IPA. IMHO it really stripped out alot of the hops. Next incarnation will drop the gelatine, increase mash temp a notch, and fiddle with the hop profile pushing more towards the 5-0min additions.


----------



## bullsneck

Saison!


----------



## Danwood

Dedicated to Yob, purveyor of fine hops and tireless glassware getter. 

IPA with Apollo, CTZ, Cascade and Galaxy... 55 IBUs.

Tasty ! I like a long boils with IPAs...nice caramely flavors. Similar to ESBs.


----------



## DoctorBob

American Wheat, Belma hops, 18IBU, 4.5%, too easy to drink...actually clear..Cairns humidity makes it hard to photograph due to condensation on the cold glass


----------



## djar007

My Czech Pilsner.
97% pilsner
3% crystal 10
perle @ 60 
saaz @ 30 
saaz @ 15




Nice and crisp and a lingering bitterness. Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## Batz

Farm House Saison, I couldn't be happier with this.


----------



## lukiferj

Batz said:


> Farm House Saison, I couldn't be happier with this.


 What yeast did you use Batz?


----------



## Batz

This and from here.

https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/beer-yeasts/wyeast-private-collection-farmhouse-ale-yeast-3726

Other sponsors will have it as well, it just arrives quicker for me from Martin, aussie post thing I guess. That or great service 



Batz


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers mate. Looking to brew one shortly so interested in what others are doing.


----------



## MCHammo

Brown Porter. Getting a little vanilla coming through, with subtle chocolate/coffee flavours. Can't wait to have this with a hearty winter meal (Steak and Kidney... :icon_drool2: )


----------



## Edak

Batz said:


> Farm House Saison, I couldn't be happier with this.


 I love the illegal pokie in the background. Had one of those but no longer, sold on the black market... 
Nice beer too.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

A bit of a story to this one. It was my Rock n Granite Saison, brewed with Galaxy.

But I brewed this (from memory) sometime in mid-late September, before I went on a holiday. Procrastinated bottling it for a long time (as happens to a kegger that needs to regress to bottling).

Bottled this at the end of January, so it spent a few months in the fermenter.

As such it has lost all of its Galaxy-ness. And the real Saisonness is pretty much gone too. So it's now a good dry Aussie bitter, rather than anything exotic.

And dead clear from the bottle. There is the faintest of pretty much imperceptible fruit at the end, if you burp really really hard.

But a good easy drinking beer.


----------



## wombil

Hey Guys,Haven't been game to put anything up here but here it is.
This is one of my versions of Dr.Smurto's Golden ale.
Bittered with Magnum and the rest Amarillo.
34 Grammes of Galaxy and 8 Grammes of Mosaic into the keg.(just because it was laying around.)
Had a couple of Newcastle Brown Ales,reckon that's the best beer I have had out of Dans but this is a bit better,imho as they say.I think the hops stand out a bit more in this,not overdone,just right.
Gotta see if I can make the same again.


----------



## Blitzer

Your DSGA is quite dark, did you change up the grains?


----------



## wombil

No mate .A crappy picture but it is really quite clear and maybe bit redder than golden.
Recipe was,40 ltr.
BB Ale-------------------6.000 kg
Caramalt -------------- 1.500
wheat malt------------- 1,500
Caramunich 1 --------- .550
Hops
Magnum ---------------- [email protected]
Amarillo ----------------- [email protected] 20
Amarillo ----------------- 20 @10
Galaxy 34 Gms and Mosaic 8 Gms into keg in hop bag.
Yeast--------------------US 05
Mash 60 mins @ 65 deg.


Came out really good.




\


----------



## Bribie G

Time to snuggle up to a blonde.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Last of Sept13 black IPA. Found a bottle at the back of the pantry. The Citra/Amarillo aroma is gone but its still a great beer. (Rainy outside)


----------



## wide eyed and legless

My next beer is a Scottish I.P.A. found on another site, 100 ibu and once the Sarah Beeny clone gets off my ******* back I will be making it.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

No.1 rule of homebrewing: when you make a homebrew you need to drink a homebrew.
Newcastle clone, recipe courtesy of HBHB.


----------



## Bribie G

Right colour, me bonny lad. Newkie is more of a red ale than a brown.


----------



## Dan Pratt

The photo doesn't do it justice. I will take/drink another one when the skies clear up.

This was the first time using Golden Promise Ale and also using Mangrove Jacks M44 Yeast, its either the higher quality malt or the high flocc level of the yeast but this us brilliant in clarity.







70% GP Ale
30% Wey Wheat

3.5% Abv
25 ibu - all Simcoe late 15,10 & 5m + whirlpool 10mins then dry hopped @ 4c for 3days after fermentation completed
82% Attenuation


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Pratty1 said:


> The photo doesn't do it justice. I will take/drink another one when the skies clear up.
> 
> This was the first time using Golden Promise Ale and also using Mangrove Jacks M44 Yeast, its either the higher quality malt or the high flocc level of the yeast but this us brilliant in clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1392762656276.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1392762686028.jpg
> 
> 70% GP Ale
> 30% Wey Wheat
> 
> 3.5% Abv
> 25 ibu - all Simcoe late 15,10 & 5m + whirlpool 10mins then dry hopped @ 4c for 3days after fermentation completed
> 82% Attenuation


Which one is the M44? I've got a Mangrove Jack's yeast (basically because it was cheap and seemed to be what I wanted), and just wanting some feedback on these babies.


----------



## Dan Pratt

The M44 is the west coast ale.

Check out the MJ Series thread for details.


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> The M44 is the west coast ale.
> 
> Check out the MJ Series thread for details.


how was the hop flavour after using that yeast mate? i've read it strips it a lot


----------



## AndrewQLD

Latest American Amber Ale, loving the cascade hops.


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> how was the hop flavour after using that yeast mate? i've read it strips it a lot


I used all simcoe at 15,10,5,Wp & dry hopped and the hop profile is noticeable and the aroma is good. 

I don't know for sure about the stripping rumour, I would have to remake the same beer with us05.

May consider it for this weekends apa.


----------



## Not For Horses

Belgian amber ale.
Medium and extra dark Crystal Red Wheat with biscuit and an ale malt base. Bout 20 ibu from a 60 min addition of Ella. T58 dry yeast at 25c. 5.9% abv

A lot less peppery than what I was expecting. The yeast character is remarkably similar to my current Belgian golden ale with wyeast ardennes. Same earthy flavour but less fruity than ardennes.
I'll definitely be doing more with this yeast to try and push that pepper a bit more.


----------



## Pogierob

A bit early for both but couldn't help myself. 
Kegged and gassed two days ago, cascade hops a couple of days away from harvest I am guessing (could be a little off since it's my first harvest)


----------



## Danwood

Is that a shot glass of beer to make the hops look more impressive? 

Similar tactic to the tried and tested 'select only small-handed women' approach...clever, I like it !


----------



## mckenry

Damn hot brewing today. Had to break the rules and take 0.5L of English Ordinary Bitter


----------



## lukiferj

mckenry said:


> Damn hot brewing today. Had to break the rules and take 0.5L of English Ordinary Bitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo (5).JPG


 What rule is this you speak of? Beer looks good though.


----------



## mckenry

lukiferj said:


> What rule is this you speak of? Beer looks good though.


haha the rule that states, "Thou shalt not consume alcohol before thine last hop addition"


----------



## fletcher

having a quiet night in drinking my "pretty ordinary" bitter ale.

australian/english hybrid.

pale malt
wheat
crystal
1.044
1.014

POR 30 ibu
windsor 16C

lovely beer. ******* terrible pic


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie

Poor picture. First time using secondary.


----------



## Dan Pratt

mckenry said:


> haha the rule that states, "Thou shalt not consume alcohol before thine last hop addition"


That's a farked rule.....!


----------



## Pogierob

What you call a shot glass, I call a pot. But whatever.


----------



## Edak

mckenry said:


> haha the rule that states, "Thou shalt not consume alcohol before thine FIRST hop addition"


Fixed.


----------



## lael

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Last night:
> 
> Barleywine (American hops on Bourbon chips in secondary):


What are barleywines like? Any suggestions on commercials to get acquinted with the style?


----------



## Batz

mckenry said:


> haha the rule that states, "Thou shalt not consume alcohol before thine last hop addition"


No such rule here.


----------



## lukiferj

mckenry said:


> haha the rule that states, "Thou shalt not consume alcohol before thine last hop addition"


That's the old book. No one believes that shit anymore. We have science now


----------



## Not For Horses

lael said:


> What are barleywines like? Any suggestions on commercials to get acquinted with the style?


Sierra Nevada Bigfoot ale will be a good start.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

lael said:


> What are barleywines like? Any suggestions on commercials to get acquinted with the style?


Sail & Anchor - Christmas Ale is a reasonable attempt and they were offering freebies at Dans a while ago. I don't buy S&A beer on principle.


----------



## lael

Thanks! I'll check them out!


----------



## Trevandjo

fletcher said:


> having a quiet night in drinking my "pretty ordinary" bitter ale.
> 
> australian/english hybrid.
> 
> pale malt
> wheat
> crystal
> 1.044
> 1.014
> 
> POR 30 ibu
> windsor 16C
> 
> lovely beer. ******* terrible pic
> 
> 
> 
> po bitter.jpg


Would you be able to share your recipe Fletch. It looks pretty good. 

Thanks
Trev


----------



## lukiferj

Pretty shitty picture but this is the best AIPA I have made so far. Pic is from last night but sampling a few more today.


----------



## winkle

Another keg of Grisette on tap.


----------



## winkle

Annnnd, the Smoked Robust Porter with robusta coffee infusion.


"Robusta Porter"


----------



## lukiferj

winkle said:


> Annnnd, the Smoked Robust Porter with robusta coffee infusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoked.jpg
> "Robusta Porter"


Looks nice and dark Perry. Well good on a cold, dry afternoon


----------



## winkle

At least its under 6% for a pleasant change -_-


----------



## lukiferj

Stupid liver... :lol:


----------



## dent

Something different






My mother's own ginger beer. She ran out of regular beer some time earlier in the summer (I had been neglectful in my usual supply duties) and got desperate enough to start making her own booze. She started out with some dry bread yeast in the bottom of the tin that expired in 2011 - she puts it in a 2L jar with two tablespoons brown sugar and ginger powder respectively, water, and some crushed lime. She feeds it another couple spoons of sugar and ginger power each day over the next week. Fermented at Perth summertime indoor room temperature (30 plus). With the spoon just out of the sink, washed with the kitchen sponge no doubt. Some chux with a rubber band over the jar. No sanitation whatsoever. 

The most surprising part is how drinkable these brews turn out to be. As you can see, she pours the jar into a PET bottle at the end of each run, and uses the yeast/ginger cake for the next batch. There is still enough fermentation left to strongly carbonate the bottles. I can only guess that the low pH of the lime addition helps keep the nasties at bay, and the gradual yeast feeding prevents the usual off flavours you would get from a normal hot ferment.

For xmas I gave her a vial of genuine ginger beer plant from the UK - the brews from that I like the best. The extra microbes generate a tartness and flavour that is very refreshing - no lime required. I want to try the plant + some brett in some kind of lambic style recipe sometime. She has also been using some ale yeast from one of the beers I have given her - which was sediment from a unsanitised coke bottle filled with an unsanitised CPBF - the 5th or so generation of that one actually got noticably infected, finally. Strangely she likes the ale yeast brews the best.


----------



## fletcher

Trevandjo said:


> Would you be able to share your recipe Fletch. It looks pretty good.
> 
> Thanks
> Trev


sure thing mate.

ingredients:
3.38kg joe white traditional ale
220gm joe white wheat
200gm simpsons crystal 60
48gm pride of ringwood (pellets, 5.6 aa%, 60 mins)
11gm - danstar windsor british ale yeast
1 tablet whirlfloc
0.5 tsp yeast nutrient

process:
BIAB, 20L batch, single infusion, no sparge, mash in 65C for 90 mins, boiled 90 mins, chilled, 16C fermentation, 2C cold crash
OG: 1.044 (1.040 expected)
FG: 1.014 (1.008 expected) - windsor conked out but was still very nice
%AbV: 4% and 4.5% bottled (4.7-8% expected - bottled)
ibu: 32

more info here: http://sexyfuntimebrewing.weebly.com/pretty-ordinary-bitter.html


----------



## Trevandjo

fletcher said:


> sure thing mate.
> 
> ingredients:
> 3.38kg joe white traditional ale
> 220gm joe white wheat
> 200gm simpsons crystal 60
> 48gm pride of ringwood (pellets, 5.6 aa%, 60 mins)
> 11gm - danstar windsor british ale yeast
> 1 tablet whirlfloc
> 0.5 tsp yeast nutrient
> 
> process:
> BIAB, 20L batch, single infusion, no sparge, mash in 65C for 90 mins, boiled 90 mins, chilled, 16C fermentation, 2C cold crash
> OG: 1.044 (1.040 expected)
> FG: 1.014 (1.008 expected) - windsor conked out but was still very nice
> %AbV: 4% and 4.5% bottled (4.7-8% expected - bottled)
> ibu: 32
> 
> more info here: http://sexyfuntimebrewing.weebly.com/pretty-ordinary-bitter.html


Thanks heaps.


----------



## Milk-lizard84

First time I have achieved success using gelatine and it's as clear as I hoped. Its a Dr Smurto's golden ale. Love this recipe. 3rd attempt so far.


----------



## dent

It's kinda bright. I guess.


----------



## Milk-lizard84

Haha thanks dent. Now to get the carbonation levels right and ill be kicking goals.


----------



## Edak

A before and after of my own golden ale... fermenter to the keg, no finings, no filter.


----------



## Edak

Because I had a shitty Monday, looks like the beer will continue to flow... 

Now the ESB, I am running out of sunlight!


----------



## Edak

and now that I have run out of sunlight...

The Summer Weizen just after being poured (sorry for the poor light) and on the desk in front of the computer (with a lamp I also made this week).


----------



## Milk-lizard84

First attempt an IPA. It's a punk ipa clone. Still pretty green but couldn't wait to try it. Not as bitter or hoppy as I was hoping but still happy with the first attempt.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Liam_snorkel said:


> keeping it simple with a smash.
> 
> *vienna/amarillo SMaSH*
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
> Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
> Colour (SRM): 4.8 (EBC): 9.4
> Bitterness (IBU): 44.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
> 
> 100% Vienna
> 
> 0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
> 
> 
> Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes
> 
> Fermented at 16°C with S189
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*





aydos said:


> Tell me how this goes Liam, looks delicious!


I don't often filter but when I do I'm usually glad about it. <3 polyclar.

Tastes pretty damn good. I should have gone harder with the dry hopping but I'd ran outta Amarillo. Might drop something in the keg this weekend. A very sessionabe beer taste-wise. Probably something which could turn a mega swiller. Particularly since I've got it in my favourite Hahn super dry glass 

EDIT: added picture again.


----------



## A3k

Hi Liam, How'd you find the S189 in an IPA?

Reason I ask is that I had some lager yeast (WY2007) leftover from a pilsner, and just dumped an APA on top of it. Thought I'd give it a crack, and save on yeast.
Samples taste good so far.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Well I really just intended this to be a session beer and it hits that mark perfectly. FG was around 1.010, it has a kind of biscuity malty profile but not chewy at all. The calculated IBU was a bit off, tastes more like 30. Plenty of hop flavour but the aroma is muted. I just dropped 20g of wai-iti into the keg which will add some aroma and a kind of lemon juice bitterness (from prior experience). It was my first experience with an actual lager yeast and I like it, just pitched some slurry on a 100% munich thing with motueka and riwaka, will see how that goes.


----------



## Pogierob

SMaSH 

JW trad ale 
Simcoe


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rob.P said:


> SMaSH
> 
> JW trad ale
> Simcoe
> 
> how did you hop this one? Times and grams.
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394097290.022985.jpg


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> I don't often filter but when I do I'm usually glad about it. <3 polyclar.
> 
> Tastes pretty damn good. I should have gone harder with the dry hopping but I'd ran outta Amarillo. Might drop something in the keg this weekend. A very sessionabe beer taste-wise. Probably something which could turn a mega swiller. Particularly since I've got it in my favourite Hahn super dry glass
> 
> EDIT: added picture again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8501.JPG


That looks great, I hope you don't ruin it by doing something silly like keg hopping with wai-iti.
Opps


----------



## Liam_snorkel

FU

I pulled them out after 2-3 hrs but it was too late.


----------



## waggastew

A celebration brew with the cause of the celebration. AIPA that won the IPA section at the GABF in Geelong. No idea how many entered but it got a 40.5 from Tom Champion, Head Brewer at Little Creatures in Geelong. Previous incarnation of this beer won the IPA category at the Nats so it can't be too bad. Nice bit of bling to stop the Brewmate print-outs flying away.


----------



## Pogierob

Pratty1 said:


> SMaSH
> 
> JW trad ale
> Simcoe
> 
> how did you hop this one? Times and grams.
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394097290.022985.jpg
Click to expand...

 5.00 kg

Joe White traditional ale (5.9 EBC)

Grain

1

100.0 %

14.00 g

Simcoe [13.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min

Hop

2

22.8 IBUs

19.00 g

Simcoe [13.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min

Hop

3

18.8 IBUs

0.28 tsp

Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins)

Fining

4

-

20.00 g

Simcoe [13.40 %] - dry hop at 5 days

Hop

5

0.0 IBUs

1.0 pkg

Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml]

Yeast

6

-


----------



## fletcher

wine


----------



## Liam_snorkel

fletcher said:


> wine


what is it?


----------



## fletcher

Liam_snorkel said:


> what is it?


a terrible one that's been sitting in the back of the fridge only being opened as i've run out of beer. a sem sav. not the worst, but by no means the best haha


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bummer. Beggars can't be choosers I guess


----------



## dent

jyo Bock






(at least I'm pretty sure it is, I vaguely remember the dodgy remains of the bottle label)

The magic lagering fridge has been no match for the haze in this one. Apart from that, it is a pretty decent example of the style. A little oxidation but that is pretty hard to eliminate in big dark lagers, especially in six month old bottles. Clean otherwise, good balance and easy drinking - no hint of strong alcohol - some agreeable munich malt on the nose. I'll gladly finish the bottle. Thanks.


----------



## jyo

Haha, yep it's the Bock, mate. I actually poured a pint about 2 months ago and thought meh and then left it alone again. Funny thing is it's been really bright in the keg for about 4 months. All of the bottles versions have thrown massive haze. This has been a problem I can't fecking shake with many beers. They drop bright in the keg after a few weeks but the bottle conditioned versions throw haze- no matter how long they are lagered.

I still have about 1/4 of a keg of this left. Having one now and it's pretty damn tasty! (and bright  ) Cheers, mate.


----------



## mje1980

Belgian pale ale. This is the second beer I've made with 3787. First was a table beer, 2.5% and pretty good for a light beer, character. I put this on that yeast cake. Woah, the most character filled beer I think I have ever made. The aroma is of fruit cake/brandy, and there's also a nice ester in the aroma as well. Flavour is lots of fruit and again, a nice ester. No phenols at all really. Dry finish. Bloody nice beer. I'll be doing a strong golden ale with this and I'm happy I chose to try this yeast. Num num.

I'm quietly kicking myself I didn't bottle it. It should condition nicely in the keg but at 6.3% I really should have bottled it. Oh well, will brew again!


----------



## winkle

mje1980 said:


> Belgian pale ale. This is the second beer I've made with 3787. First was a table beer, 2.5% and pretty good for a light beer, character. I put this on that yeast cake. Woah, the most character filled beer I think I have ever made. The aroma is of fruit cake/brandy, and there's also a nice ester in the aroma as well. Flavour is lots of fruit and again, a nice ester. No phenols at all really. Dry finish. Bloody nice beer. I'll be doing a strong golden ale with this and I'm happy I chose to try this yeast. Num num.
> 
> I'm quietly kicking myself I didn't bottle it. It should condition nicely in the keg but at 6.3% I really should have bottled it. Oh well, will brew again!


Dammed if I'm not going to pitch W3787 in a Belgian Pale this arvo, last batch using it had brown sugar, touch of bubblegum (all very understated) fruity notes, and dry finish. Very nice, but does need time.


----------



## Bridges

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sail & Anchor - Christmas Ale is a reasonable attempt and they were offering freebies at Dans a while ago. I don't buy S&A beer on principle.


But when you buy there a S & A barley wine for only $5.90 as it is at the moment on clearance surely Dans or Sail and Anchor or woolworths or some one is taking a hit on it. Origional price was north of $20 a bottle and it comes in a freaking tin! So therefor you can buy it and feel good. 
I've got two but haven't cracked one yet. Will do so soon.


----------



## winkle

Sample bottle of Apricot sour.


Sharp clean sourness upfront, light apricot flavour, followed by a dry slightly lingering tart finish - not sweet. I'll give the keg a few more weeks til cracking it, but it's pretty good now.
The only problem is that, although it pours with a massive head, retention is pretty poor (ahem) which seems common with sours.


----------



## MCHammo

5 month old Christmas Spiced Belgian Dubbel.

Beautiful Raisin flavours, and a nice spicy character that has subsided a bit since fresh (but still present, and very pleasant). The slight alcohol warmth it carried has mellowed a bit, disguising the 9% ABV hit it delivers. A very dangerous beer.


----------



## yum beer

Lunch at Bridge Road today, India Saison and Bier-de-garde with sweet potato pizza.....all bloody good.

Interestingly while watching all the acion in the brewhouse...seemed like auite a lot, I notice '8 wired' scribbled in the box for todays brew schedule, I ask fella at table next to me who has been bouncing around like a super ball whats going on and he points me to 'some fella who's name I didn't catch' who is from 8 wired, and he tells me their brewing a brown ale, just spagring as we spoke, that will be brewed in 3 batches, 2 with ale yeasts and 1 with a wine yeast. Sounds interesting I say, are they gonna go in bottles for a limited release....no he says probably only on keg this batch and see how it goes. Fair enough.
Also noticed on the board that Wed and Thur are marked for HARVEST..new season fresh hop ale.
Place smelt ******* awesome, pizza was great and came home with an arm load of beers....great day. I love my wife's job.

Have photo's but can't get off phone.


----------



## Tahoose

Beez Neez vs Homemade Honey Wheat
(left) (right)

Like my little tasting glasses I got the other day at savers, 1 stubbie fits nicely into 2 glasses good for sharing with somebody.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Centennial American Amber Ale


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> Centennial American Amber Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20140311_003.jpg


morning beer mate? haha

looks amazing...care to post the recipe?


----------



## tiprya

mje1980 said:


> Belgian pale ale. This is the second beer I've made with 3787. First was a table beer, 2.5% and pretty good for a light beer, character. I put this on that yeast cake. Woah, the most character filled beer I think I have ever made. The aroma is of fruit cake/brandy, and there's also a nice ester in the aroma as well. Flavour is lots of fruit and again, a nice ester. No phenols at all really. Dry finish. Bloody nice beer. I'll be doing a strong golden ale with this and I'm happy I chose to try this yeast. Num num.
> 
> I'm quietly kicking myself I didn't bottle it. It should condition nicely in the keg but at 6.3% I really should have bottled it. Oh well, will brew again!


What fermentation profile did you use with the 3787?


----------



## yum beer

Hobgoblin Clone taste against the real thing...






Colour is a little under but only 2 or 3 points, taste and aroma is very close just not as punchy and vibrant as the HG and carb only just lighter.
My efficiency was a bit low which wouldn't have helped. Came out about 0.7% ABV lower. I was still dialling in the new tun. 
Next time will be damn close I reckon.
The clone is certainly a tasty drop and easily the best pommy beer i've turned out.
I might call this the Little Goblin.

This is the recipe from TBN interview with the Wychwood head brewer as posted in What Are You Brewing recently.
Well worth having a crack at.


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> morning beer mate? haha
> 
> looks amazing...care to post the recipe?


Haha, nah, took it in the arvo but posted it the next day.

I know you love Centennial.

Recipe: 42 - *Amber Ale 2 - Centennial *

OG - 1.049
FG - 1.015
ABv - 4.5%
IBU - 32
EBC - 63
BHE - 70%
Mash Eff - 91% ( based on 70% BHE )

70% - Weyermann Ale
10% - Weyermann Munich Malt
12% - Bairds Dark Caramalt (crystal 25L)
4% - Weyermann Caramunich T1(crystal 40L)
4% - Weyermann Cara Aroma (crystal 180L)

Centennial @ 30mins = 10ibu
Centennial @ 10mins = 10ibu
Centennial @ 5mins = 10ibu
Centennial @ Whirlpool 5mins = 2ibu ( this was 21grams )

Fermented with Wyeast 1450 - Denny's Fav

Dry Hopped 18g for 3days @ 18c - after fermentation was done.
Dry Hopped 18g for 3days @ 4c - cold crashed and added these hops

Mash Profile
70c for 60mins (this got the 1.015 final gravity for more body and malt character)
78c for 15mins ( mashout )

This is a Malt Forward beer using Calcium Chloride to 85ppm and keeping the Sulphate at 45ppm, actually went to high on the chloride, it should have been 65ppm h34r:

A small change id make is increase the dry hopping to 28g warm and 28g cool and for 5days each. The malt really is the show with this beer but the layering of the hops made it a nice change. oh and i would whirlpool for longer with more hops, thsi beer really lacked that solid Centennial Aroma and it was battling to compete with the malt with so many ppm of chloride.


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> Haha, nah, took it in the arvo but posted it the next day.
> 
> I will chase up the recipe tonight when I get home, I know you love Centennial.


indeed i do! might have to go ahead and send me down 20 of them :lol:


----------



## verysupple

I'm enjoying a glass of my latest APA. It's the recipe from Brewing Classic Styles (the one without caramel). Tasty.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Grumpy's Red Shepherd - Red IPA

Crap photo - delicious beer


----------



## verysupple

GrumpyPaul said:


> Grumpy's Red Shepherd - Red IPA
> 
> Crap photo - delicious beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140312_195939_resized.jpg


If it tastes half as good as it looks then it's delicious. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

verysupple said:


> If it tastes half as good as it looks then it's delicious. Care to share the recipe?


*Grumpy's Red Shepherd* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.58 %
Colour (SRM): 21.5 (EBC): 42.3
Bitterness (IBU): 85.9 (Average)

89.75% Pale Ale Malt
7.88% Caraaroma
1.58% Maris Otter Malt
0.79% Roasted Barley

0.8 g/L Apollo (18.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## ArgM

First BIAB & AG brew. Was meant to be an Dark Mild Ale, but ended up being more over a Porter (overdid the roast barley! Tried to fix this on the next one and ended up over hopping so its tasting like a Black IPA, that photo is yet to come!) Strong chocolate notes, low to no aroma, nice head formation, slight bitter taste at end demanding just one more sip! Deep ruby on edges, very dark overall.


----------



## Lodan

Good stuff ArgM, where do you think you went wrong?

Some of my first ag biab were lower og than expected, on one occasion i added to much water and on others i had overestimated my boil off


----------



## ArgM

First one could potentially have been from too high a mash temp 74', or from ordering 300g of extra roasted barley in the bag than I was meant to 
The second one was from a desire to get it a bit hoppier and over did it. Both still are great beers, I'm doing 12l batches so its not to much of a biggie haha
The OG was slightly higher than expected but that was because I was aiming for a reasonably low OG, cant remember the number off the top of my head... final products about 4.3%


----------



## Dan Pratt

GrumpyPaul said:


> *Grumpy's Red Shepherd* (American IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
> Alcohol (ABV): 6.58 %
> Colour (SRM): 21.5 (EBC): 42.3
> Bitterness (IBU): 85.9 (Average)
> 
> 89.75% Pale Ale Malt
> 7.88% Caraaroma
> 1.58% Maris Otter Malt
> 0.79% Roasted Barley
> 
> 0.8 g/L Apollo (18.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.5 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.8 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.8 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
> 1.6 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 1.6 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 
> 
> Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
> 
> Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


No dry hopping grumpy??


----------



## GrumpyPaul

oh yeah ...there was a bit.

45 grams of Citra

*Grumpy's Red Shepherd* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.58 %
Colour (SRM): 21.8 (EBC): 43.0
Bitterness (IBU): 85.6 (Average)

89.75% Pale Ale Malt
7.88% Caraaroma
1.58% Melanoidin
0.79% Roasted Barley

0.8 g/L Apollo (18.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

This is last night's beer before you smart alecs say anything about starting early 

American Pale Ale, not bitter enough for an IPA. Crap photo, a little more reddy-copper in real life.

I've undercarbed this, which I seem to be in the habit of doing. I'm wondering if I'm underdoing the temp on the carb calculator. Or it could be that it's all twist-top bottles. Wish I had kegs!

Good beer otherwise, punch, aromatic. New hop combo with some hops I've either never used or only once. A much broader fruit range (so rather than Citrus, passionfruit and a bit of something else, it's more like stonefruit (especially peach), melon, citrus, passionfruit and a faint strawberry whiff on the nose and palate.

I think with a better carb level and probably a little less maltier base (I used Maris Otter, not sure what I was thinking that day), this would really be a fantastic beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Munich lager.


----------



## lukiferj

Last glass and a half of this Stoned IPA. Loosely based on the Stone IPA. Had it last night but was too distraught too post. We had some good times together...


----------



## Blitzer

Is that the Ruination IPA recipe listed on craftbrewer? I've had a batch carbing, just wondering how yours tastes?


----------



## jyo

Liam_snorkel said:


> Munich lager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1394678905.485846.jpg


Such soft, delicate hands. Beer looks purdy too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Mwah


----------



## lukiferj

Blitzer said:


> Is that the Ruination IPA recipe listed on craftbrewer? I've had a batch carbing, just wondering how yours tastes?


 Nah. Got this one from the IPA book by Mitch Steel. Has actually given me heaps of good tips.


----------



## Danwood

Just ordered the Stone book. Looks to be some crackers in there, and a good read too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1607740559


----------



## lukiferj

Its a cracker man. So many recipes.


----------



## Danwood

I actually ordered from Book Depository, where I've had CAMRAs Complete Guide To Homebrewing Ed 3 on pre-order for (and I shit you not...ALMOST 3 YEARS !!!). 

Anyway, I lost my rag after soooo long, and got the credit transferred to the Stone book.

Kinda sours my CAMRA relationship. God knows what's going on with their book ???

Anyway, back to topic...


----------



## roger mellie

D Saaz and Nelson Strong Pils - Was going to be a Knapstein Clone but its not a SMASH.

Crap Photo - Superbly Clean Beer - this was taken the day after kegging - so 9 Day G2B. 





RM


----------



## angus_grant

Coopers biere de mois saison (plus James Carr as per suggestion from what are you listening to now thread)




Edit: saison in my fancy Hahn white beer glass from ages ago.


----------



## mckenry

Special/Best/Premium Bitter - I've said it before, The Highlands is just magic this time of year. With an ESB in one hand and a chicken on the rotissaire, beautiful afternoon weather, where else would I rather be? Rhetorical question... 
I love the pommie ales this time of year. Malty, deep copper, hint of hop spice, low carbonation, far too morish...


----------



## ArgM

Very similar to the last one I chucked up:
Not really sure what to call this, but it's black with beautiful dark ruby high lights, lots of earth and a hint of citrus on the nose, small dense head that settles to a rich crema over the beer, distinct roast barley followed by a clean sweet citrus with the sweet caramel settling on the tongue. Bitterness level is about that of a pale ale. Low carbonation, drinks very smooth and syrupy. Would pair well with a corned beef ploughmans, which is exactly what I intend to eat right now


----------



## Three Sheets

Pu Tao Che Chiew Beer.

This is what might be in the glass, if I could find out more about it. ? I was looking for a place to buy beer (hopefully craft beers) in Bali.


----------



## Not For Horses

What else but dry stout!
Brewed especially for today. From a pint bottle. 16 degrees. Wonderful.
60% Ale malt
30% flaked barley
10% roast barley
[email protected] to 30 IBU
4% abv

Was gonna upload a pic but we all know what black looks like.


----------



## fletcher

Not For Horses said:


> What else but dry stout!
> Brewed especially for today. From a pint bottle. 16 degrees. Wonderful.
> 60% Ale malt
> 30% flaked barley
> 10% roast barley
> [email protected] to 30 IBU
> 4% abv
> 
> Was gonna upload a pic but we all know what black looks like.


without a pic you can't really be drinking it! (lying!) show us


----------



## Helles

More about the glass SWMBO picked up for me
Got a tasty APA in it


----------



## lukiferj

Glassy


----------



## Not For Horses

fletcher said:


> without a pic you can't really be drinking it! (lying!) show us


Haha ok then!


----------



## fletcher

Not For Horses said:


> Haha ok then!


looks like a ripper. now you've gone and made me thirsty...i didn't get around to making one for this st patties day


----------



## Not For Horses

I've got another 15 pints there, should I have one for you?


----------



## fletcher

Not For Horses said:


> I've got another 15 pints there, should I have one for you?


haha you might as well just send me up a few


----------



## Tahoose

Didn't get around to making a stout for today, but managed to drag a few mates to an Irish pub, on the way home now...

Not looking forward to a 10hr day tomorrow at work. Local time is after 1am on a school night


----------



## Lodan

Amber Ale (based Smurto's Light Amber)

I used cascade and mosaic for hops, caraaroma instead of carabohemian, London ESB yeast

Great body, flavour and aroma _plus _low alcohol to boot! Highly sessionable. I can see myself playing with style of beer alot!


----------



## Dan Pratt

American IPA - 6.5% 68IBU - 97% Vienna 3% Crystal - West Coast Hops


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> American IPA - 6.5% 68IBU - 97% Vienna 3% Crystal - West Coast Hops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20140320_004.jpg


keep me some mate!


----------



## Dave70

Bit of a depature for me doing a light (ish) around 4.5% porter, but man, it's going down easy.
The origional plan involved fruit and all that shit but in the end, just a little cacao at boils end was all. Kegged it, so a little fresh, but added a little vanilla into the bottled overspill. Should be an interesting twist.
Guess I'll be poohing black tomorrow..


----------



## Liam_snorkel

My usual schwarzbier recipe is equal amounts of pils & munich with carafa T2 for colour, but I'd run out of carafa and had to use RB - the end result I would call a schworter. 

Inspired by the $5 schooner of holgate chocolate temptress I had with lunch today, I laced the glass with 2 drops of chocolate essence before pouring this schworter. Bloody delicious.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Equally good result with coffee essence. Next up; vanilla.


----------



## lukiferj

Rye IPA

Nice bitterness up front. Slight spiciness from the rye. Dry hopped with 3g/l. Going down a treat on a hot day.


----------



## bradsbrew

Beers in the way of the guitars.


----------



## lukiferj

Sorry Brad. Not many good angles to take a picture in my bedroom unless you want to see where the magic happens  

Only 2 of the ones in the picture are guitars. The other 2 are ukes, These are my quiet time instruments :kooi:


----------



## jyo

Blonde Ale.
4.500 kg Pilsner (87.04%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (7.74%)
0.100 kg Biscuit (1.93%)
0.090 kg Acidulated Malt (1.74%)
0.080 kg Melanoidin (1.55%)

37 gms Styrians @ 60
20 gms Riwaka @ whirlpool

Belgian Ardennes @ 18'

no chill- 22 IBU, 25 Litres, 4.4%

This is my best Blonde to date. Good, grainy maltiness, delicate hopping. Could drink this all day!










https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1977121_10203517295636814_1957493974_n.jpg


----------



## lukiferj

I dare you to!


----------



## jyo

I'll see what I can do! :kooi:


----------



## brewtas

A Red IPA I brewed back in January. Getting on a bit in age now but it's still a very enjoyable beer.


----------



## fletcher

quiet night in, watching some baseball and downing some american cream ales. crystal clear, though the terrible photo doesn't really show this. 

trade ale 85
polenta 15
galena @ 60 to 17ibu
1.032 to 1.000 to 4.7% after bottle carb
us05 at 16C and amylase enzyme

slight corn notes in the aftertaste to give it some typical, american, minimal dry lager quality, and it's just spot on. hits the spot on this hot night.


----------



## lukiferj

fletcher said:


> quiet night in, watching some baseball and downing some american cream ales. crystal clear, though the terrible photo doesn't really show this.
> 
> trade ale 85
> polenta 15
> galena @ 60 to 17ibu
> 1.032 to 1.000 to 4.7% after bottle carb
> us05 at 16C and amylase enzyme
> 
> slight corn notes in the aftertaste to give it some typical, american, minimal dry lager quality, and it's just spot on. hits the spot on this hot night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowpoke (1).jpg


Did you do anything special with the polenta or just throw it straight in the mash?


----------



## fletcher

lukiferj said:


> Did you do anything special with the polenta or just throw it straight in the mash?


straight in the mash mate for 90 mins. worked a treat. hit my pre-boil gravity spot on. in beersmith i had it as flaked maize.


----------



## lukiferj

Nice one mate. Will have to give this a go.


----------



## fletcher

lukiferj said:


> Nice one mate. Will have to give this a go.


if you like a slam-it-down, cold, bud or coors light kind of beer it's a dead set ringer. i threw a slice of lemon in mine and it was a bloody winner. very minimal taste. went awesome with tacos


----------



## lukiferj

Always good to have something lighter on tap. As much as I love IPAs and IIPAs, only so many you can slam down  Good when mates show up too,


----------



## brewtas

Just cracked my first bottle of a porter I brewed based on a recipe from 1834. They knew what they were doing back then, it's incredibly smooth and enjoyable. I kept carbonation on the low side and it's just right.


----------



## Not For Horses

jyo said:


> Blonde Ale.
> 4.500 kg Pilsner (87.04%)
> 0.400 kg Wheat Malt (7.74%)
> 0.100 kg Biscuit (1.93%)
> 0.090 kg Acidulated Malt (1.74%)
> 0.080 kg Melanoidin (1.55%)
> 
> 37 gms Styrians @ 60
> 20 gms Riwaka @ whirlpool
> 
> Belgian Ardennes @ 18'
> 
> no chill- 22 IBU, 25 Litres, 4.4%
> 
> This is my best Blonde to date. Good, grainy maltiness, delicate hopping. Could drink this all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1977121_10203517295636814_1957493974_n.jpg


How good is ardennes! Love that yeast. Nice work.


----------



## Danwood

English pale with 100% Maris Otter, Bramling Cross and Challenger, 1968 yeast.

Very nice indeed, if I do say so myself....and I do ! 

Nutty malt, fruity hops (berries of some kind, can't decide which, and a touch of bitter orange). Would be excellent on a beer engine. 

Only thing I'll change next time is a longer boil (90mins) and around 3-5% light crystal. I'd like a little caramel in there.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

GrumpyPaul said:


> Grumpy's Red Shepherd - Red IPA
> 
> Crap photo - delicious beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140312_195939_resized.jpg


Trying very hard to get a photo that shows the true redness....

Even these 2 don't do it justice


----------



## jyo

Not For Horses said:


> How good is ardennes! Love that yeast. Nice work.


It is definitely up there as one of my favourites, mate.


----------



## lukiferj

GrumpyPaul said:


> Trying very hard to get a photo that shows the true redness....
> 
> Even these 2 don't do it justice
> 
> 20140323_143537_resized.jpg 20140323_143606_resized.jpg



**** me man. That is a thing of absolute beauty.


----------



## yum beer

fletcher said:


> if you like a slam-it-down, cold, bud or coors light kind of beer it's a dead set ringer. i threw a slice of lemon in mine and it was a bloody winner. very minimal taste. went awesome with tacos


Nice looking beer there Fletch. What does the Galena bring to the party.
As you know I've done the similar thing with Supar Alpha and Galaxy, but have ordered today the grain and some Galena to have a crack at the real deal.
Very similar bill to yours, just a tad more polenta and a touch of Galaxy and Munich for a little extra malt. Same IBU's.
Beer fridge is full of ales and just smashed out a Double Choc Vanilla Porter this arvo so its time to put the ferment fridge into lager mode for next summer.
Corona
Budvar
Aussie Dry

To keep on topic, slurping on my 'Little Goblin'. Picture a Hobgoblin........mmmmmm


----------



## fletcher

yum beer said:


> Nice looking beer there Fletch. What does the Galena bring to the party.
> As you know I've done the similar thing with Supar Alpha and Galaxy, but have ordered today the grain and some Galena to have a crack at the real deal.
> Very similar bill to yours, just a tad more polenta and a touch of Galaxy and Munich for a little extra malt. Same IBU's.
> Beer fridge is full of ales and just smashed out a Double Choc Vanilla Porter this arvo so its time to put the ferment fridge into lager mode for next summer.
> Corona
> Budvar
> Aussie Dry
> 
> To keep on topic, slurping on my 'Little Goblin'. Picture a Hobgoblin........mmmmmm


to my very untrained palate mate, very little. if anything it reminds me of the taste of corona but putting a description to the flavour would be too hard as it's SO minimal in the overall taste. it's only at about 17IBU all up. i daresay you could do it with many other hops too. i know bribie mentioned he got a good cream ale low bittering with chinook. 

the characteristic i picked up on more than anything, when it started to warm a little, was the hint of corn from the polenta. enough that it was to style and not overpowering. the galena balanced the malt perfectly. it really shone when i cut up some lemon slices and dunked them in. arriba! couldn't tell the difference between that and a corona. 100% went amazing with tacos! i'll try and take a better photo when i have one next.

i'd be interesting in trying galena later in the boil. have read some mixed reports. might do it in combination, in a much bigger addition, with a C hop and see what it does in a pale ale.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Wheat beer kegged and force carb last night....hoping it will clear up as the keg settles.

Poured a nice white head - laced on the glass nicely

Orange and Coriander is there but subtle.

mmmmm tasty





For those that remember my question about whehter to use citrusy hops in a wheat - I ended up following a few of the suggested responses in that thread and used EKG.


----------



## Dan Pratt

GrumpyPaul said:


> ....hoping it will clear up as the keg settles.


What style of wheat beer did you make? I think that cloudiness is perfect for a wheat beer.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Pratty1 said:


> What style of wheat beer did you make? I think that cloudiness is perfect for a wheat beer.


Style? What is this style thing of which you speak????

I call it a Boronia Style Wheat. (brewed in Boronia with total disregard for style guidleines -using english hops for bittering)

*Grumpy's English Hoe in the Garden* (Witbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.4
Bitterness (IBU): 17.0 (Average)

50% Pilsner
50% Wheat Malt

0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

1.0 g/L Corriander Seed @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g/L Orange Peel @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safbrew WB-06


----------



## Dan Pratt

You made a Belgian witbier....cloudy....perfect!!


----------



## bullsneck

Saison


----------



## mckenry

American Amber. I needed to do a quick brewday. Single infusion at 65 for 50, mash out at 75 for 10. 60 min boil
The clarity and lacing are brilliant, the head is as dense as any multi-step I've done.. Sometimes I wonder why I do all these protein rests and multi step mashes.... Youd never know this was treated like a red headed cousin.
One of my favourite styles. Not in your face hops like APA and AIPA can be. Some nice American fruitiness, but malty as well


----------



## breakbeer

My Nelson/Cascade Black IPA

Mistakenly dry hopped with flowers, loose & straight into the fv. Took forever to keg coz of the blocked tap but think it might be my best one yet


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 69960

Hoppy hefe , not very environmental ,mmmm scollops


----------



## Donske

IPA, 7.6% and 80 IBUs of chinook, Simcoe and centennial. 

It came out a bit drier than planned but the sweetness from the Caramunich III balances the hops quite nicely.


----------



## jyo

American Red.

Phone pic doesn't show the true deep red colour of this. Combo of cascade, columbus and apollo. Very happy.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

jyo said:


> American Red.
> 
> Phone pic doesn't show the true deep red colour of this. Combo of cascade, columbus and apollo. Very happy.


What was your grain bill to get that nice red?


----------



## jyo

Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.140
Total Hops (g): 145.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.53 %
Colour (SRM): 15.1 (EBC): 29.7
Bitterness (IBU): 47.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 65

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.400 kg Barrett Burston Ale (87.95%)
0.300 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (4.89%)
0.200 kg Wheat Malt (3.26%)
0.150 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (2.44%)
0.090 kg Carafa I malt (1.47%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
35.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (15% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.4% Alpha) @ whirlpool (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)
Mangrove Jacks British Ale @ 18'


----------



## lukencode

Amber ale that turned out more like a brown due to chocolate malt instead of pale chocolate malt. Hopped with summer and Ella.


----------



## Wilkensone

2nd brew ever, 1st AG.

MO/Citra SMASH to test out my kit to about 35 IBU.. not going to win any awards but hey, looks and tastes like beer! :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

looks great, well done. :beerbang:

now quickly brew some more before it runs out.


----------



## Wilkensone

Liam_snorkel said:


> looks great, well done. :beerbang:
> 
> now quickly brew some more before it runs out.


cheers! Yeah definitely going to have to get brewing to fill up my other 2 kegs. What a shame! =D will need to try sort something out for the haze too. 


Wilkens


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Is it just yeast? Or hop oils? if so, it should clear out over the next few weeks if it lasts that long (and you don't move the keg around). If it's chill haze & you ferment in a fridge and crash chill your beers, try adding polyclar VT (to chilled fermenter) then leaving it for a couple of days before tansferring. Works for me.


----------



## Wilkensone

Liam_snorkel said:


> Is it just yeast? Or hop oils? if so, it should clear out over the next few weeks if it lasts that long (and you don't move the keg around). If it's chill haze & you ferment in a fridge and crash chill your beers, try adding polyclar VT (to chilled fermenter) then leaving it for a couple of days before tansferring. Works for me.


I don't think it's yeast, I poured the first bit of the keg out that looked misty. I used whirlfloc as a 10min addition, fermented in a fridge and it has been at 2-3 degrees for about 9 days. So I'm not really sure 


Wilkens


----------



## Wilkensone

Double post.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Rogue dead guy ale clone. 

So tasty. 

Got another one in the fermenter ready to be kegged when I get home. Can't wait!


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Wilkensone said:


> 2nd brew ever, 1st AG.
> 
> MO/Citra SMASH to test out my kit to about 35 IBU.. not going to win any awards but hey, looks and tastes like beer! :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0271.jpg


Nice one, man!! What set up did you end up getting?


----------



## Donske

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1396373284.497291.jpg
> 
> Rogue dead guy ale clone.
> 
> So tasty.
> 
> Got another one in the fermenter ready to be kegged when I get home. Can't wait!


You got a recipe for that mate, cloning beers really isn't my thing but I wouldn't mind having a keg of dead guy ale.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Yeah, I do. It's not my recipe though. And I can't be bothered finding the original, brewers name was Mad Scientist though. I might've altered it a little from the original when putting it into beersmith, I'm not sure. Turned out good though. 




Pretty simple. Super tasty.


----------



## Wilkensone

StalkingWilbur said:


> Nice one, man!! What set up did you end up getting?


Cheers man, just having some froth issues with my kegerator >.< Went with a crown urn BIAB style.. liking it so far =D


----------



## keifer33

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1396373284.497291.jpg
> 
> Rogue dead guy ale clone.
> 
> So tasty.
> 
> Got another one in the fermenter ready to be kegged when I get home. Can't wait!


Save me some of the second batch for when I get back


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Consider it a deal. Will have at least two taps on by then. 

Beer and BBQ. Sounds good to me


----------



## Edak

First hop addition just added to todays brew so I poured myself a white ale (much like Hitachino, nutmeg, coriander, mandarin peel)


----------



## neal32

Blind triangle taste test with my Hefe, Weihenstephaner and the Burleigh Brewing Hefe. I picked mine as the best, then the weihenstephaner (would love to try it fresh) and a distant 3rd was the burleigh brewing hefe. When I was tasting it I hoped to hell it wasn't mine because it was so different, in a bad way to the other two. Mine was a good balance of banana and cloves with excellent head retention, colour and lacing. Maybe next time decrease the o2 or increase the fermentation temp by a degree to get a touch more banana and also try a decoction. The Weihenstephaners esters were faded but definitely there, excellent bready maltiness (Maybe because of the decoction?) similar colour to mine if not a touch more golden. The Burleigh one had zero head retention or lacing, tasted somewhat of citrus and had a strong disagreeable metallic flavour (Maybe because of the bottle caps?). 

Was a cool experiment and one I will be doing with all my beers from now on. My roommate said he had to scoop out all the head on mine because it wouldn't go down... mmmmmmmmmm Banana Hefe head. :icon_drool2:


----------



## dent

Heritage Ale






Simpsons Heritage Crystal in the cube. I thought this beer was rough as guts when it was first kegged - first run of new Mangrove Jack yeast. But it cleaned up nicely over a couple of months, so the keg is gonna blow pretty soon.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

dent said:


> Heritage Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpsons Heritage Crystal in the cube. I thought this beer was rough as guts when it was first kegged - first run of new Mangrove Jack yeast. But it cleaned up nicely over a couple of months, so the keg is gonna blow pretty soon.


Hopefully not before tomorrow !


----------



## Screwtop

dent said:


> Heritage Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpsons Heritage Crystal in the cube. I thought this beer was rough as guts when it was first kegged - first run of new Mangrove Jack yeast. But it cleaned up nicely over a couple of months, so the keg is gonna blow pretty soon.


If the beer is half as good as the Pic it would be great!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## Spiesy

dent said:


> Heritage Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpsons Heritage Crystal in the cube. I thought this beer was rough as guts when it was first kegged - first run of new Mangrove Jack yeast. But it cleaned up nicely over a couple of months, so the keg is gonna blow pretty soon.


Beautiful shot.


----------



## dent

Thanks guys. Despite some individual's efforts, there is still some left.


----------



## Donske

Imperial IPA, around 10% and north of 100 IBUs of Simcoe, Centennial, Chinook and Cascade. 

Its got about 4 months age on it and is the keg is nearly empty but its bloody delicious, need to start planning the next version, thinking MO, Caramunich III to about the same level and 100ish IBUs of Simcoe and Cascade this time around.


----------



## Spiesy

Donske said:


> Imperial IPA, around 10% and north of 100 IBUs of Simcoe, Centennial, Chinook and Cascade.
> 
> Its got about 4 months age on it and is the keg is nearly empty but its bloody delicious, need to start planning the next version, thinking MO, Caramunich III to about the same level and 100ish IBUs of Simcoe and Cascade this time around.


Where is mine?


----------



## black_labb

English bitter off the handpump.


----------



## Tahoose

Got a recipe donske?one of these is on the cards soon I think.


----------



## pk.sax

First home brew I've been able to put on tap in 6-ish months. Stoked. Under pressure Saison. Perfectly complements the human factors course I'm being put through.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The more I see those taps the better they look.


----------



## Donske

Tahoose said:


> Got a recipe donske?one of these is on the cards soon I think.


Certainly do.

*IIPA 1* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.093 (°P): 22.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 10.00 %
Colour (SRM): 13.7 (EBC): 27.0
Bitterness (IBU): 105.4 (Tinseth)

88.89% Maris Otter Malt
5.56% Dextrose
4.44% Caramunich III
1.11% Acidulated Malt

1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
3.8 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.8 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.8 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
3 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 14 Days (Dry Hop)
1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 14 Days (Dry Hop)

0.5 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 120 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Tahoose

Thanks, that gives me something to work off. I shouldn't look at this thread with one hour of work left. Has me licking my lips.


----------



## Donske

Tahoose said:


> Thanks, that gives me something to work off. I shouldn't look at this thread with one hour of work left. Has me licking my lips.


I'll be doing version 3 of this beer soon, the malt bill I've settled on is equal parts MO and BB Galaxy, a bunch of dextrose and a touch of Caramunich III, I'll be going a bit harder on the hop additions adding in some Citra and touch of Amarillo, I'll be keeping at least half of the IBUs coming from a Simcoe FWH though, really like what that brings to a beer of this type.

This is a style I love playing with, it's such a huge beer that you actually get to taste the progression of the beer over 4 to 6 moths.


----------



## pk.sax

Liam_snorkel said:


> The more I see those taps the better they look.


First pour of the day mate. A little too much head I reckon


----------



## Tahoose

Donske I was thinking of maybe going with something similar to yours except upping the dextrose a little with the aim of it fermenting a bit lower, hopefully around the 1.012 mark

As for hops I have Amarillo, citra, Willamette, Nelson Sauvin, saaz and a couple of others on hand for now.

I suppose you'll have to have another glass to get your pour right praticlefool.


----------



## Donske

Tahoose said:


> Donske I was thinking of maybe going with something similar to yours except upping the dextrose a little with the aim of it fermenting a bit lower, hopefully around the 1.012 mark


That's pretty much what I'm hoping for this time around, I'll be going with 5kg each of BB Galaxy and MO, 1kg og Dex and 300 grams of Caramunich III, hopefully it comes out on the lower end of the possible FGs but the sheer amount of alcohol in the beer will add an amount of body that will make it difficult for the beer to be dry to my tastes.


----------



## Tahoose

Yeah I'll be aiming for a OG of 1.084ish FG 1.012 then once bottled probably end up a touch over 9% which should warm up the winter a little .


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Was trying to clone the famous Heady Topper but came in at 1.086 instead of 1.075. 

Not a clone but damn good Double IPA all the same. Mmmmmm hops


----------



## Wilkensone

Gav80 said:


> Was trying to clone the famous Heady Topper but came in at 1.086 instead of 1.075.
> 
> Not a clone but damn good Double IPA all the same. Mmmmmm hops


Looks great, everyone with those bloody glasses too!


----------



## mje1980

Multi post


----------



## mje1980

Beire de garde brune with lambic dregs. Just shy of 6 months old. The cherry flavour is slightly changing to a bit more dried fruit, maybe even tobacco?. I do like it very much!.


----------



## mje1980

Bugger, photo sideways , and multi post. Smart phone my arse


----------



## mje1980

A 3787 pale. The most interesting and strong aromas and esters I've ever experienced in a beer. Ultra sweet honey aroma and ester profile. Been ages since I tried this and I thought they'd have faded in the keg, but they're still strong. This is only 6% so I can't wait to try a big golden ale with it.


----------



## schoey

Ryezenbock, just like a weizenbock but with some of the wheat replaced with rye. Started at 1.081 and finished at 1.010, it's a big complex estery Sunday night.


----------



## waggastew

Warra's American Amber Ale - He went and moved to Newcastle (well Corlette in Port Stephens ) but thank god he left me one of his beers. Literally glows in the glass with clear copper hue. Its all clean malty goodness, a nice whack of hops, and balance galore. Hope he has his brewhouse unpacked and pumping out some more.


----------



## mje1980

Beire de garde blond. 9% but silky smooth. Subtle Belgian character and light perfuminess. 

8 months old, 2 bottles left.
Heart is glad, but full of heft
Nuther shall be made
Come end of winters shade


----------



## black_labb

English ipa and aussie pigging dog (who realistically would probably have a play and then cuddle a wild boar if faced with one)


----------



## Danwood

mje1980 said:


> Beire de garde blond. 9% but silky smooth. Subtle Belgian character and light perfuminess.
> 8 months old, 2 bottles left.
> Heart is glad, but full of heft
> Nuther shall be made
> Come end of winters shade


I appear to have something in my eye...'sniff'


----------



## technobabble66

Last night's comparison. Mine's on the left, Fat Yak on the right. 






Taste comparison: the FY has a much more pronounced sweet caramel aroma whereas mine is a bit more bitter and drier. Otherwise it generally on target. Almost identical colour (!), similar mouthfeel, and the same basic aromas are present in mine, but much less (ie: namely the caramel). The carbonation in mine is excessive, so it needs to be swirled a bit to get it similar. 
Not sure if what I'm describing as "sweet caramel" aroma is from the malts or the hops. I'd assume malts of course but it's an element not present in the flavour.


----------



## manticle

If it's fat yak, I wouldn't be surprised if it's diacetyl which I seem to get whenever I drink it (flavour too though).


----------



## Bribie G

The Easter Bunny smiles on me. I've bottled off some entries for the Grafton Show and they are in the linen cupboard conditioning, being the spot in the house with guaranteed even temperature. Then I spotted it. Right in the corner.

Come to Daddy, don't be shy.... A bottle of 11% RIS from last April. 

Now I'm well on the way to pissed. :beerbang:


----------



## angus_grant

Love those mystery bottles that you find occasionally.


----------



## Tahoose

Found 2 bottles today in an esky, which has just spent the best part of 4 months in the backyard and experienced all of Melbournes weather. 

Neills centarillo extract, not quite as good as 5 months ago but still drinkable.


----------



## Rambo

Even picnics are now all stainless. A nice mild ale to break up an afternoon bike ride.


----------



## mckenry

Dortmunder
Another in my list of single infusion beers. The KISS method is reinvigorating my brewday.
First time fermenting in a 50L SS keg, using a coupler as the gas in beer out system.
Damn clean flavour. Fermenting in SS was worth it.
No finings, but filtered post CC as I had to keep the yeast out. The spear is now 30mm shorter than it was.


----------



## Bribie G

What yeast McK ? Considering doing a Dort for the comps this year, that SS idea has got me interested, might do mine in a corny clingwrapped with the lid off. If it works I'll shorten the dip tube as well. 

One I definitely won't be entering is this JS Nine Tales sort of tribute but no Willamette and done on Ringwood yeast. Drinks ok, I have no idea what style it actually ended up, actually a bit like a 1960s British Keg beer with a weird hit of Chinook. :lol:


----------



## spryzie

My foreign export stout. Tropical style (like Singha Lion Stout).

My best beer yet.

I've learned stouts are hard to mess up!


----------



## Edak

spryzie said:


> My foreign export stout. Tropical style (like Singha Lion Stout).
> 
> My best beer yet.
> 
> I've learned stouts are hard to mess up!


 hard to mess up unless you put your full glass on its side...


----------



## mckenry

Bribie G said:


> What yeast McK ? Considering doing a Dort for the comps this year, that SS idea has got me interested, might do mine in a corny clingwrapped with the lid off. If it works I'll shorten the dip tube as well.
> 
> One I definitely won't be entering is this JS Nine Tales sort of tribute but no Willamette and done on Ringwood yeast. Drinks ok, I have no idea what style it actually ended up, actually a bit like a 1960s British Keg beer with a weird hit of Chinook. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nine tales.jpg


I used 2042 Danish as its suggested by wyeast as a good yeast for a dort. I also upped my Calcium Chloride as per suggestions that the water should be high in sulphates carbonates and chlorides. This one got away from me initially and rose to 18° from pitching at 11° over two days before I switched the fridge ON!
Anyhow, no harm done as this is a great beer.
Strange ferment profile, 11->18->12->16->3.hahaha. No Gelatin, just CC at 3 for a few days.


----------



## angus_grant

View attachment 70635

Oh sweet deductive call of the siren
How is a man built to resist the seduction
Of the throaty and luscious Belgian lady?
Having being kept cold since friends of yore
Left after balls out and showed themselves the door. 
I can resist no longer, I must plunder the Belgian whore
But sad sad heart, there is only 4 remaining
And in storage they must stay for the joyous event
Late in June where friends old and new 
Descend on north Brisbane for a swap and drinks 1 or 2

Alas,I am of little fortitude


----------



## dent

Deductive siren? Is Sherlock enticing those sailors into the water again?


----------



## angus_grant

Arse, photo is sidewards before I am. He he


----------



## angus_grant

One always makes sure the Belgian lady is satisfied. 
And yes, that is a genuine 1990 XXXX bottle and a genuine XXXX sticker.


----------



## pk.sax

Toasty burnt toffee in a glass


----------



## jyo

Traditional Bock. 7 months old and the keg blew yesterday. So, with a tear in my eye, I reached for the camera.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Amber Ale.


----------



## Dave70

Belgian pale keeping me company as I bottled 30L of cider. Wish I'd bottled _it _also, it deserved more time. Soft and malty.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

The Fresh Wort Kit Kolsch I fermented in my keg fridge because I was worried we were running low on beer. The fermenters have caught up with me and now I have excess but this came up really good.

Fermented at 12deg using the Deliverance Ale yeast. Dry hopped with 5g/L (50g Amarillo, 25g Cascade, 26g Galaxy) after fermentation had finished for 8 days.


----------



## Dan Pratt

StalkingWilbur said:


> The Fresh Wort Kit Kolsch I fermented in my keg fridge because I was worried we were running low on beer. The fermenters have caught up with me and now I have excess but this came up really good.
> 
> Fermented at 12deg using the Deliverance Ale yeast. Dry hopped with 5g/L (50g Amarillo, 25g Cascade, 26g Galaxy) after fermentation had finished for 8 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1398599634.729947.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1398599930.543540.jpg


Hi SW,

I like that hop combo and the rate - 5g/L 

That certainly would have made that style of beer have an almost IPA aroma, did it also create a change to the flavour of the beer with all that resinous oil?


----------



## dicko

Here is an Anzac Amber that I brew every year around this time.
It goes down well now the nights are getting cooler.

*Click on the Pic*


----------



## Wilkensone

dicko said:


> Here is an Anzac Amber that I brew every year around this time.
> It goes down well now the nights are getting cooler.
> 
> *Click on the Pic*


Nice one Dicko, want to share the recipe?


----------



## dicko

Here you go,

Recipe: 006 Anzac Amber Ale TYPE: All Grain
Style: American Amber Ale
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 14.0 SRM SRM RANGE: 11.0-18.0 SRM
IBU: 28.4 IBUs Tinseth IBU RANGE: 20.0-40.0 IBUs
OG: 1.050 SG OG RANGE: 1.045-1.056 SG
FG: 1.013 SG FG RANGE: 1.010-1.015 SG
BU:GU: 0.563 Calories: 465.4 kcal/l Est ABV: 5.0 % 
EE%: 80 % Batch: 20.00 l Boil: 30.26 l BT: 80 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
33.86 l RO WATER Blank Canvas Water 1 - 
8.70 g 01 Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 m Water Agent 2 - 
7.40 g 02 Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
5.40 g 03 Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
0.80 g 05 Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 5 - 


Total Grain Weight: 5.22 kg Total Hops: 77.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.20 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.33 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 6 83 % 
0.24 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 7 4.6 % 
0.24 kg Biscuit Malt, Dingemans (35.5 SRM) Grain 8 4.5 % 
0.12 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (15.0 SRM) Grain 9 2.2 % 
0.17 kg Chocolate, Pale Bairds (301.5 SRM) Grain 10 3.3 % 
0.13 kg Cara Pils (3.0 SRM) Grain 11 2.4 % 


Name 
Dough In 25.0 C 1 min 
Mash Step Heat to 65 deg and hold for 60 mins 
Mash Step Heat to 72.0 and hold for 20 mins 
Mash out 76.0 C 20 min 



---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG Est OG: 1.050 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
27.00 g Willamette [6.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 12 19.1 IBUs 
25.00 g Goldings East Kent [4.20 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop 14 6.9 IBUs 
3.00 g 13 YEAST NUTRIENT (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 15 - 
4.00 g 11 BREW BRITE (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 16 - 
25.00 g Goldings East Kent [4.20 %] - Boil 5.0 m Hop 17 2.3 IBUs 

---Yeast
BRY 97 Slurry made to a 1.6 litre starter

FG 1.011


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Pratty1 said:


> Hi SW,
> 
> I like that hop combo and the rate - 5g/L
> 
> That certainly would have made that style of beer have an almost IPA aroma, did it also create a change to the flavour of the beer with all that resinous oil?


It definitely had a massive aroma, I wouldn't quite say IPA though. It was cool that someone else brewed the same FWK fermented a little warmer and didn't dry hop and we were able to taste them at the same time. Heaps of fruit character, everyone that tried it really liked it.


----------



## mje1980

My xxxx gold inspired "more dex bold". Only half kegged but had to have a sample. Well, this has turned out better than I'd expected. It's not really like xxxx gold, maybe in a very vague way, it's light bodied, but not thin, nice and crisp, but with some nice "beer" flavour, and the aftertaste is of nothing. For mega swill, I think it's pretty good,and I can't see it lasting too long. I did an hour @ 62c, and due to something coming up, the 70c rest lasted 2.5 hours, which had dropped to 65 by the end. The final gravity hit 1.006 so instead of 3.5% it's at 4.4%, but I'm not complaining. I kegged it yesterday, and it is a bit cloudy and has a touch of yeast but I think a week in the keg will do it wonders. Will keep this as a base for mega swill. Very happy. 

Please don't tell the IBU'ers, some of them will kill me for brewing a lager.


----------



## mje1980

Snapped a pic today. Bit hazy but for 3 days in the keg not too bad. This keg might go quick me thinks. Next time I might add a touch more cluster late for a touch of hop flavour.


----------



## sponge

Recipe mark? I'm looking for something similar for the swill drinkers at my wedding.


----------



## mje1980

Here it is. 

82% dingemans pils
8.2% dextrose in the boil.
6.6% wheat malt
3.3% carahell

2g citric, 5g gypsum in mash. 

62-60mins, 70c- 2.5 hours ( I got called away, not intentional, anywhere from 15-30mins is fine ).

1.039
9 IBU ( yes, 9! )

2 litre starter of 2042 Danish lager. When starter done, put it in the fermenting fridge with the cube. 2 days later pitched the starter and let fridge come up to 10c. I broke my knee cap a week or so after that, so it sat for around 6 weeks+ at 10c. I did bring it out for a few days at ambient (20c), then slowly cooled it to 5c. Then kegged. 

This is for a 17 litre cube.

You could easily use wyeast German ale @15 and it would be done sooner, though it takes it's time to clear out. 

I'm tempted to try 2 cold pitched sachets of 34/70. I've read good reports of cold pitched 34/70, as long as 2 packs are used. At this gravity 2 packs pitched cold should work fine.


P.S with a one hour rest at 62 and the dex, this finished at 1.006.


----------



## sponge

Interesting.. The low mash and dex explain the low FG.

I think I might have to give something similar a bit of a go.

I guess I won't be having any mates complaining about this being too malty or bitter


----------



## mje1980

Haha, no mate, definately no complaints about being to malty or bitter. 

I just checked and it was actually weyerman pils, just the standard one, not the premium or bohemian pils. Ding would work well too though. Obviously bb or jw would too, but I like the euro pils malt.


----------



## mje1980

More of the above. For research you understand.


----------



## fletcher

dicko said:


> Here is an Anzac Amber that I brew every year around this time.
> It goes down well now the nights are getting cooler.
> 
> *Click on the Pic*


looks killer mate, and damn that video made me thirsty


----------



## dent

Brown Bread Ale






Here is the result of the bread yeast experiment.

It is good beer. 

I used a cube of ale wort with some brown malt, and fermented it with a generous pitch of Lowan's bread yeast. It was pretty stinky early in the ferment, but after another week in the fermenter and another week in the keg, the stink is gone. The yeast is, however, pretty non-flocculant. Probably why some people have good results with high alcohol brews with it. I didn't try any finings in the keg, which may have helped, I just filtered it all out. Probably would be OK eventually with enough time anyhow.

This beer is perfectly fine. It had a small bit of a sour note earlier but that is all gone along with the yeast. Any kind of doughy-bready characteristic is now absent too. It just seems like beer fermented with regular ale yeast, and pretty cleanly at that in the end.

So there you go. I'll actually drink it.


----------



## Yob

Last of my Pliny <_<  :excl:

Very sad to see the end of that one


----------



## Danwood

You got the backyard lake finished then, mate. Looks good !

As does the beer.


----------



## jyo

Blonde Ale with Belgian Ardennes at 18'. Pretty happy.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

dent said:


> Brown Bread Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the result of the bread yeast experiment.
> 
> It is good beer.
> 
> I used a cube of ale wort with some brown malt, and fermented it with a generous pitch of Lowan's bread yeast. It was pretty stinky early in the ferment, but after another week in the fermenter and another week in the keg, the stink is gone. The yeast is, however, pretty non-flocculant. Probably why some people have good results with high alcohol brews with it. I didn't try any finings in the keg, which may have helped, I just filtered it all out. Probably would be OK eventually with enough time anyhow.
> 
> This beer is perfectly fine. It had a small bit of a sour note earlier but that is all gone along with the yeast. Any kind of doughy-bready characteristic is now absent too. It just seems like beer fermented with regular ale yeast, and pretty cleanly at that in the end.
> 
> So there you go. I'll actually drink it.


Good luck , what would you like on your head stone ?
Here I lie, didnt think Id die,
Drank a beer made of yeast for bread,
Now Im dead.
Enough said !
-_-


----------



## GalBrew

Jamil's 'through a mild darkly'. Might find its way into MB British Ales comp.


----------



## angus_grant

BB ale + citra smash. 
I call it hulk smash citra!

Still needs 2 days on the gas to fully carbonate but tasting pretty nice. Think I may keg-hop for a day or two.


----------



## Helles

Galaxy pale ale
Similar to stone and woods pacific ale


----------



## fletcher

bloody hell some of you blokes take some amazing beer photos. how long do people spend snapping a decent looking picture? making me thirsty...


----------



## angus_grant

About 9 seconds. Otherwise it cuts into sampling time. 

Edit: assuming you were commenting on my photo. :-|


----------



## Danwood

You can definitely tell the difference when a decent camera is used...Dent, for example, a few posts back.


----------



## Rambo

And a decent photographer.


----------



## angus_grant

Yeh, I really should bust out my dlsr more often. iPhone is just so convenient. 
Dents photo was nice and sharp. So was jyo's photo.


----------



## angus_grant

Rambo said:


> And a decent photographer.


Oh snap.

He he


----------



## Ives_MD

DH Chinook nicely fragrant yet spicy perfect for the weather. Keg likely to blow whilst Dennis calls the tigers upsetting the cats today...


----------



## Tahoose

I'm with you ivs, go tigers .

Partial, left over runnings from a golden ale, dme Nelson Sauvin and citra


----------



## TidalPete

Dragging out this old relic which TTBOMK hasn't been posted as yet & very nice EIISSM.
An American Amber Ale.
All Falconer's Flight (45-10-0-dry hop) 36.3 IBU & powered with 1272 American Ale 2.

*Note the proper AHB logo in the background :super: :super: *


----------



## jyo

Getting ready for Freo to smash West Coast.

APA, bittered with magnum and cascade, finished with centennial in the whirlpool and dry hopped. 4 days old. Mangrove Jack's yankee ale yeast.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> Getting ready for Freo to smash West Coast.
> 
> APA, bittered with magnum and cascade, finished with centennial in the whirlpool and dry hopped. 4 days old. Mangrove Jack's yankee ale yeast.


Looks like a winner, winner, chicken dinner. Just like the Eagles .
Nev


----------



## Liam_snorkel

TidalPete said:


> Dragging out this old relic which TTBOMK hasn't been posted as yet & very nice EIISSM.
> An American Amber Ale.
> All Falconer's Flight (45-10-0-dry hop) 36.3 IBU & powered with 1272 American Ale 2.
> 
> *Note the proper AHB logo in the background :super: :super: *


 Pete, when you're done with the time machine may I borrow it? I've got a score to settle with some Denisovans.


----------



## fletcher

jyo said:


> Getting ready for Freo to smash West Coast.
> 
> APA, bittered with magnum and cascade, finished with centennial in the whirlpool and dry hopped. 4 days old. Mangrove Jack's yankee ale yeast.


fark'n hell mate! you make a man thirsty. stop posting pron to AHB


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Robust porter with a good whack of simpsons brown malt, & WLP028 Edinburgh Scottish ale yeast. Very tasty and the keg is running out


----------



## TidalPete

No worries mate, I'll bring it to Winkle's along with the resuscitator I'll need if you still plan on bringing a keg of your arse-wrinkler sorry, Ring Stinger.

Using Time machine ATM to get in touch with Fred & Barney. 

That Robust Porter looks the goods mate. Wouldn't mind some of that yeast if you're willing to swap? PM me.


----------



## warra48

No piccy, because it is an aberration on this forum, but I've just cracked a bottle of 2001 Wynns Coonawarra Cabernet Sauvignon, very carefully aged in my cellar.

I have an excuse. I've not been able to brew since November last year due to having our house on the market, and living in limbo until the move into our current house a couple of weeks ago. Before I can reassemble the brewery I need to empty more moving cartons from the garage, so far only made enough space to get one of the cars and my golf clubs in.


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> Snapped a pic today. Bit hazy but for 3 days in the keg not too bad. This keg might go quick me thinks. Next time I might add a touch more cluster late for a touch of hop flavour.


Cleared up a bit. It's not "bright" but it's clear enough for me. Smooth, crisp and dry. I do like it, and will repeat for summer.


----------



## Tahoose

Love getting home from a long day and being able to pour a pint.

First lager, 100% pils malt, 30 ibu of herkules, s189 @ 17c then lagered at 4c for 2 weeks.

Not as clear as I would have hoped but still very tasty. Might gelatine it for a few days and see if it clears up.


----------



## billygoat

This is my Black Sheep Riggwelter clone.
80% Maris Otter
9% Torrified Wheat
6% Simpsons Med Crystal
5% Pale Chocolate

Challenger and Fuggles to 40 IBU and EKG at flameout.
Used 2 packets of Mangrove Jacks Burton Union yeast.
Served off the hand pump.
Beautiful.


----------



## mje1980

billygoat said:


> RW 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> RW 2.JPG
> 
> This is my Black Sheep Riggwelter clone.
> 80% Maris Otter
> 9% Torrified Wheat
> 6% Simpsons Med Crystal
> 5% Pale Chocolate
> 
> Challenger and Fuggles to 40 IBU and EKG at flameout.
> Used 2 packets of Mangrove Jacks Burton Union yeast.
> Served off the hand pump.
> Beautiful.



I'm drooling


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

How does the M79 go?

Could you chuck in some feedback in the Burton Union M79 thread? Details on AHB are sketchy-ish at the moment and it might be a good thing to get some feedback on some of these newer (ish) dried yeasts.


----------



## billygoat

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> How does the M79 go?
> 
> Could you chuck in some feedback in the Burton Union M79 thread? Details on AHB are sketchy-ish at the moment and it might be a good thing to get some feedback on some of these newer (ish) dried yeasts.


Will do.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm fermenting this experiment at the moment.
> 
> hopped like a big stinky US IPA, dark & malty grain bill, & Scottish ale yeast. Time will tell if it works haha.. either way, it should suit my tastes, and make up for the 4.5% pale lager I brewed earlier this month.
> 
> Come at me, style police:
> 
> *IPA? IBA? * brown / red IPA?
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
> Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
> Colour (SRM): 18.9 (EBC): 37.2
> Bitterness (IBU): 148.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
> 
> 45.05% Munich I
> 45.05% Vienna
> 4.5% Caraaroma
> 4.5% Carared
> 0.9% Carafa II malt special
> (6.66kg total... :super: )
> 
> 1.1 g/L Warrior (15.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 1.7 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
> 2.2 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ Cube
> 2.2 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 5 Cube
> 2.2 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes Cube
> 1.3 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
> 1.3 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
> 1.3 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
> 
> 0.7 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) (Keg Hop)
> 0.7 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) (Keg Hop)
> 
> mash-in at 64°C,
> ramp to Infusion at 66.6°C for 60 Minutes.
> Ramp to 72°C for 10min rest,
> Ramp to 78°C mash-out.
> Boil for 70 Minutes
> 
> Fermented at 18°C with WLP028 - Edinburgh Scottish Ale
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


 


fletcher said:


> no idea on style mate, but it looks sexy


 


Bridges said:


> Style be damned make what you like and enjoy it! And if you don't enjoy it let us know, it'll save us from making the same mistakes!!!


I kegged this yesterday. Actual OG was 1.065, FG 1.017 - so 6.3% ABV.

it's very very nice. the calculated 148IBU is wayyy off. At cold crashing, the sample tasted bitter-as-****, but now that it's in the keg it's actually balanced. Tastes more like 70 or so.

the beer is super malty, with a really juicy hop profile. something along the lines of 8 wired tall poppy. I'm really happy with it! The colour is a deep dark red, with a tinge of greeny-brown from all the hops. Next time I'll drop the carafa a little bit to brighten it up. The yeast worked well too. I can't notice any esters but it really let both the malt & hops shine.


----------



## LorriSanga

Looks the goods Liam. Might be worth giving it a go.


----------



## fletcher

Liam_snorkel said:


> I kegged this yesterday. Actual OG was 1.065, FG 1.017 - so 6.3% ABV.
> 
> it's very very nice. the calculated 148IBU is wayyy off. At cold crashing, the sample tasted bitter-as-****, but now that it's in the keg it's actually balanced. Tastes more like 70 or so.
> 
> the beer is super malty, with a really juicy hop profile. something along the lines of 8 wired tall poppy. I'm really happy with it! The colour is a deep dark red, with a tinge of greeny-brown from all the hops. Next time I'll drop the carafa a little bit to brighten it up. The yeast worked well too. I can't notice any esters but it really let both the malt & hops shine.


looks awesome mate!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Beechwood Smoked Maple Porter 5% rich and sweet finishes bitter and smoky, very happy.


----------



## dent

So.. what the deal with the maple?


----------



## AndrewQLD

100% organic Canadian maple Syrup dent, added at start of fermentation and also used for priming in the bottle version and kegged version.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Great idea, roughly what % of your fermentables for the syrup?


----------



## AndrewQLD

4% Liam, that stuff is bloody expensive, plus 8 ml per litre for priming.


----------



## Screwtop

AndrewQLD said:


> Beechwood Smoked Maple Porter 5% rich and sweet finishes bitter and smoky, very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6886 - Copy.JPG


Ohhhhhhhh! That looks and sounds soooooooooooooo good!!!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## TheWiggman

First ever home brew lager. Bribie G XXXX bitter recipe. WOW. I feel like I'm at the pub and am staggered that I brewed this myself. Too easy to drink!
Cheers to all contributing members of AHB. I have you all to thank.


----------



## lael

AndrewQLD said:


> Beechwood Smoked Maple Porter 5% rich and sweet finishes bitter and smoky, very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6886 - Copy.JPG



that sounds amazing... just drinking a founders porter now. Soo rich, smooth and delicious.
Loving winter beers and looking to make a porter next - Mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## TidalPete

> Beechwood Smoked Maple Porter 5% rich and sweet finishes bitter and smoky, very happy.


That beer looks very, very tasty Andrew. Not bad for an Admin. :lol:
Asking for the recipe will get us nowhere I know  but interested in finding out what smoked malt was used?
Weyermanns? Percentage of grist?
Bairds Peated? Percentage of grist?

Just asking.


----------



## AndrewQLD

lael said:


> that sounds amazing... just drinking a founders porter now. Soo rich, smooth and delicious.
> Loving winter beers and looking to make a porter next - Mind sharing your recipe?





TidalPete said:


> That beer looks very, very tasty Andrew. Not bad for an Admin. :lol:
> Asking for the recipe will get us nowhere I know  but interested in finding out what smoked malt was used?
> Weyermanns? Percentage of grist?
> Bairds Peated? Percentage of grist?
> 
> Just asking.


Only too happy to share Pete and lael.


Code:


Recipe: Smoked Maple Porter
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) Prime 8 ml per litre

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 68.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.20 kg               Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain         1        33.8 %        
2.20 kg               Smoked Malt Best Malz (6.0 EBC)          Grain         2        33.8 %        
0.50 kg               Caramalt (Global Malt) (50.0 EBC)        Grain         3        7.7 %         
0.50 kg               Munich 1(Best Malz)  (15.0 EBC)          Grain         4        7.7 %         
0.45 kg               Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC)          Grain         5        6.9 %         
0.20 kg               Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC)       Grain         6        3.1 %         
0.20 kg               Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (1100.0 EBC)   Grain         7        3.1 %         
40.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop           8        22.5 IBUs     
20.00 g               Fuggles [5.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           9        8.3 IBUs      
20.00 g               Fuggles [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           10       5.4 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Burton Union Yeast (Mangrove Jack's #M79 Yeast         11       -             
0.25 kg               Maple Syrup (69.0 EBC)                   Sugar         12       3.8 %         


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 22.02 l of water at 75.3 C          68.0 C        45 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (0.24l, 16.00l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:

[ATTACH]70989[/ATTACH][ATTACH]70990[/ATTACH]


----------



## TidalPete

Thanks Andrew, you're a star. :beer:


----------



## dent

Stupor Pils






8% Czech Pilsener. This one has been in the keg about a year, and somehow has avoided getting oxidised over that whole period. It has cleaned up to the point now it is almost a quaffing beer. Pours nice and bright now, with a clean finish and mellow malt flavour. Certainly it wasn't nearly as nice earlier on but now by the time I'm sick of the keg taking up a space in the fridge, it has come up pretty good.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Vienna, still with some clearing to do, about 2 weeks in the keg.


----------



## dent

What, Nev, is it too hazy to post a picture?

Edit: Ok now I can see the haze. Good shot.


----------



## keifer33

Damn those beers look tasty as Dent and Nev...now to find something suitable to drink as I am thirsty.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

So I got my kegs mixed up and went to pour a pint of what was supposed to be a Brown Ale and this came out. A Stout that I bothered Nev for a recipe. As usual things didn't go to plan and ended up adding 2kg of sugar to a 45L end of boil volume batch to get to 1.080. 

I was planning on aging this up while I finished off the Kolsch (maybe two glasses left), then drank a dead guy clone (which i just found out is cloudy and pretty much undrinkable) and then the brown ale. I guess this isn't going to see much aging, but I'm not too fussed because it tastes damn delicious already. I smashed through a pint and thoroughly enjoyed every sip. There wasn't even a "oh, this would be so good if this flavor mellowed out". Really happy with it!


----------



## jyo

dent said:


> What, Nev, is it too hazy to post a picture?
> 
> Edit: Ok now I can see the haze. Good shot.


Yeah, I've been giving Nev a few pointers on the side_. _

_Jyo's Guide to Increasing Chill __Haze_ will be available for download soon.


Seriously, this thread is great.


----------



## dent

Don't Do what Donny Don't Does


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> Yeah, I've been giving Nev a few pointers on the side_. _
> 
> _Jyo's Guide to Increasing Chill __Haze_ will be available for download soon.
> 
> 
> Seriously, this thread is great.


Coming from the man who knows, it will be my go to book on all things haze.
Special section on HERM-IT haze , coming up ?
Nev


----------



## Bridges

jyo said:


> Seriously, this thread is great.


Seriously, this thread makes me thirsty...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1399708270.844184.jpg
> 
> So I got my kegs mixed up and went to pour a pint of what was supposed to be a Brown Ale and this came out. A Stout that I bothered Nev for a recipe. As usual things didn't go to plan and ended up adding 2kg of sugar to a 45L end of boil volume batch to get to 1.080.
> 
> I was planning on aging this up while I finished off the Kolsch (maybe two glasses left), then drank a dead guy clone (which i just found out is cloudy and pretty much undrinkable) and then the brown ale. I guess this isn't going to see much aging, but I'm not too fussed because it tastes damn delicious already. I smashed through a pint and thoroughly enjoyed every sip. There wasn't even a "oh, this would be so good if this flavor mellowed out". Really happy with it!


What was the final gravity ? I think 2 kg of sugar would help the drinkability .
Mine pulled a medal at the Perth Royal Beer Show in the Foreign Stout section, wasnt big enough for a Russian Imperial .


----------



## jyo

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Special section on HERM-IT haze , coming up ?


_After dough in, ensure mash PH is at least eleventy point five to increase chances of haze. _

Man, I hope not!


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Finished at 1.020. I'll see how I go at filling a growler if I can get some tubing and bring when I drop around before next brew day.


----------



## dent

Speaking of haze...






JYO Belgian Blonde

This one, to my palate, sits somewhere between Wit and Wheat. I think it was the Ardennes yeast, from what I recall, which has done a great job. Easy drinking with the yeast character cheerfully at the forefront, which really puts the beer together. A great Belgian ale.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

dent said:


> Speaking of haze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JYO Belgian Blonde
> 
> This one, to my palate, sits somewhere between Wit and Wheat. I think it was the Ardennes yeast, from what I recall, which has done a great job. Easy drinking with the yeast character cheerfully at the forefront, which really puts the beer together. A great Belgian ale.


Sweet I have a bottle of this just wait for tonight, thanks jyo.
Nice tree stump Dent, we could burn that sucker at the case swap ?


----------



## dent

I've been using it as a decoy for the termites instead of my house.


----------



## rheffera

Drinking me some of my cascade + amarillo extract ale in celebration of my first BIAB day. Here's to me producing vastly superior beer from now on


----------



## Tony

Hmmmmmmm

Sometimes i miss making beer

Saying that i have a 14 month old Flanders Red ready to bottle and a 15 month old lambic that will wait till next year 

keep em coming folks!


----------



## jyo

dent said:


> Speaking of haze...


Haze...I call that extremely heavy condensation and very poor photography 

That is a nice pic. Cheers for the review, mate.


----------



## Danwood

Midnight Brew's Saison.

Almost crystal clear with a pillowy, persistent head.

Quite a pronounced floral hop aroma with a wheaty, tarty fruitiness. 

Dry and prickly mouthfeel due to the high carbonation. More tart fruit from the yeast and floral/citrus hop flavors.

Finishes dry and more hops evident upon burping. Would be a killer summer session beer.

Excellent beer, Cam...cheers !


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Double IPA similar to heady topper. Sitting next to a 6 hour slow cooked brisket in coke sauce.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Poor photo I know.

English Pale Ale - sort of how I do my americans but with english hops (so relatively aggressively late hopping).

But.. Big'un, I went a bit overboard with the roasted barley - I just wanted some colour and did a bit of "oh, a little extra won't matter" and so the roastiness comes through.

Still an excellent beer, especially when you use the ghetto micro hand pump (a syringe for kid's medicine) - really works well at a low carb with that. The difference between bottle carbed (still very low co2 levels) and 'hand pumped' is world's apart and really works excellently.


----------



## Dan Pratt

EPIC Pale Ale 

5.6% ABV
32 IBU

All Cascade Hops.


----------



## mje1980

Xxxx gold clone attempt. Glass is a home made headmaster. Even in a normal glass it holds a good head, I just like to see the bubbles working off the bottom so I drink these beers from this glass. Wouldn't dream of putting my uk ales in it!


----------



## mje1980

I might add, I used a nonic because I had 6 of them. After a few months I realised I didn't really need 6 of the same glass. I smashed one, but still, I can only drink out of one, so I used this one for an experiment. I went nuts with a dremel, did the bottom, but also did the bottom 1" all the way around. I reckon the bottom is all that's needed to score up. I had a nice Belgian tulip glass that was awesome kept a great fluffy head all the way. One day while cleaning I realised at the top of the stem, in the bottom of the glass there was a small amount of etching. Ha, cheeky buggers!!. If it's good enough for the Belgians to etch a glass, it's good enough for me!!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Either way, it's making me thirsty mje1980.


----------



## mje1980

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Either way, it's making me thirsty mje1980.


Cheers mate. It's no mild ale off a hand pump, but I can't just have one of these. 3 is the norm


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

mje1980 said:


> Cheers mate. It's no mild ale off a hand pump, but I can't just have one of these. 3 is the norm


I've got a mild probably ready enough to bottle, my first M79 yeast trial.

My hand pump is a syringe - works a treat though.

Still waiting for tax return kegging to come.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

mje1980 said:


> I went nuts with a dremel, did the bottom, but also did the bottom 1" all the way around. I reckon the bottom is all that's needed to score up.


hehe, I tried this but got a bit overzealous - now it's useless as a glass because the entire beer foams up during the pour and goes everywhere. :wacko:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My Accidentally Low alcohol Accidentally IPA (Should have been a bog standard APA).

4%, 51IBU, pretty tasty, not a fruit-salad mix as per the plan, more a typical 'old school' IPA - bitter, aromatic, but not the aggressive late kettling that has been par for the course for my (and most current craft brewers') APA/AIPAs.

I'm not drinking this now, though (more's the pity).


----------



## Danwood

Full Harvest American Pale.

100% homegrown Cascade and 100% of the harvest...around 350g.

120g at 10, 5 and 0 mins.
95% Pale malt
5% Light crystal.
90min boil.
Wy1272.

Very simple, very tasty !


----------



## Tahoose

Looks the goods, could also be called " all your hops in one basket"


----------



## Dave70

dent said:


> Speaking of haze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JYO Belgian Blonde
> 
> This one, to my palate, sits somewhere between Wit and Wheat. I think it was the Ardennes yeast, from what I recall, which has done a great job. Easy drinking with the yeast character cheerfully at the forefront, which really puts the beer together. A great Belgian ale.


Extra mile gone to get a great pic.
Appreciated.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Munich dunkel with a hit of smoked malt. Yes I'm in the bathroom. I thought id enjoy one while watching my young fella in the tub.


----------



## Wilkensone

Gav80 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1400131479.438765.jpg
> 
> Munich dunkel with a hit of smoked malt. Yes I'm in the bathroom. I thought id enjoy one while watching my young fella in the tub.


Parenting at its best?


----------



## mje1980

Pils that went on some Danish lager yeast. Pitched cold and slowly brought up ala Bribie g. Hazy at present though it's only just carbed . Belgian malt ( dingemans ), French hops ( triskel ) and Danish yeast. 5.7%. Slight sulfur and a touch fruity, but not in a bad way. Firm bitterness and good body. Should smooth out in the keg. Might give it 2 weeks and test it again.


----------



## mje1980

Back to the xxxx gold inspired lager. I'm a hard core ale fan but i do like this. This glass got the dremel but just a tiny bit. Think it's just right.


----------



## angus_grant

My hulk smash citra in my new beer wanker glass.


----------



## SimoB

My rye ipa ... Warrior, mosaic, citra. Bloody awesome.




Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

SimoB said:


> My rye ipa ... Warrior, mosaic, citra. Bloody awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1400142144037.jpg
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


How did you get a RyeIPA so clear?!


----------



## SimoB

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> How did you get a RyeIPA so clear?!


This was bottle conditioned. Aged
for about 3 months poured of the sediment carefully.

During the brewing process, nothing out of the norm. Cold crash maybe? 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## rheffera

Drinking my 600g rye + 2.0g/l chinook combo. Not bad. Biscuity to the face, followed by pine and grapefruit with a nice bitterness at the end. Less than 12 tallies of this left. Not bad at all given the extract was 3 years past its best before.


----------



## moodgett

15 min simcoe american ale from beerandwinejournal.com, although with cascade added as well as simcoe at the 5 and flameout additions to get a nice fruity punch in there


Super easy and just bursts flavour


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Danish Lager with the Euro stench , nice !


----------



## mje1980

No pics but after drinking a pint of my mild from my keg, I snuck a taster of a small amount of the same batch naturally carbed out of a beer engine. God it's good, so damn smooth and flavoursome. Eleventy million times better through the engine. Tomorrow arvo after the school run I'll have to get rid of the rest so it doesn't go off. I'll try to take a pic.


----------



## mje1980

Mild ale off the hand pump. 

****.

YEAH.


----------



## Bribie G

Oh Lord, I see the light, I see the light B)






Irish Red actually


----------



## TidalPete

Looks great Bribie!
Your Irish Red was always tasty. :icon_drool2:
Wouldn't mind one right now what with the missus away until Sunday. :drinks:
I see you've had extensions & renovations?


----------



## tim_c79

Angry Admiral Old Ale. Pushed through with glorious nitrogen.


----------



## LorriSanga

My 1st Scottish Ale.


----------



## Donske

Best bitter, pretty much the perfect beer for a lazy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Donske

Cream Ale, around 4.5% and quite enjoyable. 

Simple recipe, 80% pale malt/20% dextrose, Hallertau Mitt. to 15 IBUs, US05 fermented at 16 degrees.


----------



## Danwood

APA - Pale malt, 5% light crystal.
CTZ and Nugget.

Very happy with this one. Extremely fine, fluffy head...almost nitrogen-y !


----------



## dent

JYO Hefe






JYO brewing this like shooting fish in a barrel. I like the yeast character on this more than some other wheat beers I've had - this one has some subtlety and leaves some room for a bit of malt. A well brewed hefe.


----------



## RobB

Typically you're meant to pour the beers _after _you've pulled the weeds.


----------



## dent

Weeds? Those are the good bits.


----------



## waggastew

Warra's Strong Belgian Ale - This is my last bottle of this amazing beer. Have had one a year for the last three years. It has held up beautifully, still loads of sweet malt and stone fruit esters. Hopefully Warra has the recipe posted somewhere in the bowels of AHB


----------



## jyo

Cheers for the review, dent.

Dark Mild. Bit of brown malt, medium and dark crystal, some choc, styrians and mangrove's dark ale yeast. Goes down a treat.


----------



## Beertard

My Cream ale
Aussie pilsner, corn grits and a bit of carapils with Cluster hops


----------



## mje1980

jyo said:


> Cheers for the review, dent.
> 
> Dark Mild. Bit of brown malt, medium and dark crystal, some choc, styrians and mangrove's dark ale yeast. Goes down a treat.


Ah **** yeah!. Brown malt huh?, hmmmmm


----------



## mje1980

About 10 mins til I'm home from getting the kids form school!


----------



## Edak

This is my latest AIPA called American Party Ale (MkII). Still very young, just kegged a few days ago and it tastes great. Dry hopped with Amarillo, Citra and Cascade, 50% IBU added at 10min with a total of 70 IBU.


----------



## pist

A Dark IPA that I made a few weeks ago...that didn't turn out as IPAish as planned...but has turned out quite well balanced and somewhat interesting to drink. Up front you get the toasty roast/coffee/chocolate you'd expect from using a small portion of chocolate/black malt...then you get a well rounded bitterness and the fruity hop combination at the back end (galaxy/citra/centennial and cascade).

All in all...despite not being as hoppy as I intended...quite happy with how it turned out


----------



## jyo

mje1980 said:


> Ah **** yeah!. Brown malt huh?, hmmmmm


Yeah, only 4%. I'm still scared to go too hard with it. Gives it a toasty / dry biscuit kind of flavour.


----------



## mje1980

I found it could over power as you say but I'm keen to try it out again.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

English ipa. Perfectly balanced with caraaroma and Brown malt. All east kent goldings and fuggles. **** me boys, this is a winner. 
Ill post her up soon if there is any interest.


----------



## Lodan

Gav80 said:


> Ill post her up soon if there is any interest.


Quit being a tease! :lol:


----------



## Beertard

The last bottle of my dark Scottish ale, an attempt at an Isle of Sky Brewing Co. Black Cuillin.
Roasty malty goodness with rolled oats and honey in it but no hint of honey flavour that I would have liked.
another picture just to show it's colour.


----------



## spryzie

My "English IPA".

Tastes quite good. East Kent Goldings - can't really go wrong. Don't even notice the hop material floating in the glass - I won't ever dry hop again with pellets as they just did not settle well enough.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.72 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.8
Bitterness (IBU): 61.0 (Average)

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (88.61%)
0.150 kg Wheat Malt (3.8%)
0.100 kg Crystal 60 (2.53%)
0.100 kg Munich I (2.53%)
0.050 kg Crystal 120 (1.27%)
0.025 kg Chocolate (0.63%)
0.025 kg Roasted Barley (0.63%)

Hop Bill
----------------
42.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
42.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
10.0 g Willamette Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
16.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Fermented at 20°C with Safale S-04


----------



## Edak

my Kolsh. Looking up at a recent pcb update to my brau.


----------



## mje1980

A 12 month old RIS I found on my brew shelves. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,mm

No pic but just image a pint of dark with a dark head


----------



## Donske

Edak said:


> uploadfromtaptalk1401880947920.jpg my Kolsh. Looking up at a recent pcb update to my brau.



Was that filtered, fined or just cold crashed/lagered? Or some mix of the 3, that is amazing clarity.

I'm currently umming and ahhing about a filter for my cream ales and the occasional pale lager (don't really care too much if the other styles I brew have a bit of haze).


----------



## Liam_snorkel

polyclar VT + 1 micron absolute filter will get you that bright.


----------



## dent

*IF* you are filtering, I find to be the most important factor in getting it ultra bright is getting the beer as cold as possible.

On the other hand, filtered Kolsch is cheating.


----------



## Edak

No filtration. Just cold conditioning. Only kettle finings used. No cheating for me unless BM counts as cheating


----------



## philmud

SN Ruthless Rye IPA clone and my first IPA - not too bad, tastes good, aroma is even better! Has no hops between FWH and whirlpool, I think it'd benefit from some 20, 15 and 10 minute additions.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Prince Imperial said:


> SN Ruthless Rye IPA clone and my first IPA - not too bad, tastes good, aroma is even better! Has no hops between FWH and whirlpool, I think it'd benefit from some 20, 15 and 10 minute additions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1401970145.305354.jpg


Nice beer, how long was the whirlpool for and how much of what hop?


----------



## philmud

Pratty1 said:


> Nice beer, how long was the whirlpool for and how much of what hop?


I just whirlpooled as normal (I think!), so these hops were in for about 10 minutes before I started running water through the chiller, and about 40 - 50 mins all told. Recipe as follows, 

Ruthless Rye - American IPA 23L
ABV 6.71
OG: 1.062 FG: 1.011
IBUs 54.0 Colour: 29.4

Grain
5.79Kg pale malt
0.94kg rye malt
0.75kg crystal
0.06kg chocolate malt

Hops
33.7g Bravo (14%AA) First Wort Hop - 54 IBU
36g Chinook (11.4%AA) flame-out - 0 IBU
21.6g Amarillo (10.1%AA) flame-out - 0 IBU
21.6g Columbus (12.3%AA) flame-out - 0 IBU
43.1g Citra (dry hop)
14.4g Columbus (dry hop)
28.7g Chinook (dry hop)
14.4g Amarillo (dry hop)

Yeast: Wyeast 1272, American Ale II


----------



## Dan Pratt

_*Electric IPA*_

Warrior @ 60m to 40ibu
Amarillo/Centennial @ 5m to 22ibu
Citra & Crystal Dry Hopped for 8 days

6.1% ABV

Excellent IPA - the smell of citra/crystal on the nose is pungent (28g) and the smooth flavour of the A/C combo, then great bitterness from the warrior that sits for a bit. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tahoose

That looks the goods.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Tahoose said:


> That looks the goods.


Thanks Tahoose.

Here is last nights Dunkelweizen.


----------



## fletcher

my first Kolsch. pretty damn happy. crisp, clean and very easy drinking. stoked!


----------



## Beertard

One week in the bottle Oktoberfest couldn't hold out had to taste test it.


edit forgot to add the picture


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> my first Kolsch. pretty damn happy. crisp, clean and very easy drinking. stoked!


That looks great Fletcher. What was your malt and yeast?


----------



## Not For Horses

Black Saison Gyle but it's more red than black. Runoff from a stout I brewed months ago. Belgian saison yeast. 3.5%abv.
I bottled it months ago and it tasted horrible so I just left it up the back of the fridge. Now it is so incredibly delicious that it warrants a photo in here.


----------



## SimoB

Rye IPA 6% 100+ IBU awesome.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## sponge

English pale ale.

The photo can't really show its clarity but she's a beauty. 

Ps. Stupid phone with sideways pictures..


----------



## sponge

sponge said:


> English pale ale.
> 
> The photo can't really show its clarity but she's a beauty.
> 
> Ps. Stupid phone with sideways pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1402123118493.jpg


Doesn't look like it showed up sideways as it did in the preview. Huzzah!


----------



## mje1980

Excuse the photo if it's small or sideways. Ordinary bitter fermented with 028 Scottish ale off the beer engine. Dayum.

Looks crystal clear to me sponge


----------



## Black n Tan

"The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale. I used hot rocks (heated granite rocks on the bbq) to caramelise the wort and it was reminiscent of a witches cauldron when I added the hot rocks. It ended up darkening the beer considerably and it really only looks red if held up to the sun, but taste pretty good. It has 56IBU but the bitterness is well balanced by the caramel sweetness. This is for the Victorian July case swap. Served in my brand new TOØL tulip glass (thanks Frothie).


----------



## mje1980

When you're drinking ale off a hand pump and find some Stilton in the fridge, you know it's a ******* great day


----------



## Bridges

Yep another pale ale I stupidly only put one of these into the fridge this morning as a tester to see if it'd carbed up ok. Super happy with the way this turned out. Pics to come when I get some more into a glass.
I also dry hopped some more cascade.


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> That looks great Fletcher. What was your malt and yeast?


98% joe white vienna
2% joe white caramalt
4.5 abv
tettnang at 60 and 5 to 20 ibu
wyeast 1007 - german ale at 16C
took a good few weeks more than most ale yeasts i've used to clean itself up but now it has, amazing. so clean.

EDIT: i asked about the 1007 at that temp (16-17C) on here, and some thought it might have come out slightly fruity but i can't taste it which i'm happy about. i'm no professional taster, but i'm getting a very clean lager-esque feel with the tiniest hint of graininess from the grist which is quite nice and adds its own character.


----------



## mje1980

It's a great yeast huh? Especially malty beers IMHO


----------



## fletcher

mje1980 said:


> It's a great yeast huh? Especially malty beers IMHO


this is my first time using it, and so far i'm very impressed. i think it has really eccentuated the malt - for that graininess in any case - and is just really clean (at that temp anyway). might try it again even lower for an IPA down the track.


----------



## Donske

MO/Rakau SMaSH, 6.6% 40 IBUs, fermented with US05 at 17°.

It's not worthy of a picture, just a warning, don't use Rakau in a APA/AIPA, seems more suited to hoppy lagers or blonde ales, a lot of floral/spiciness, just seems completely wrong for the style to my tastes.

That said, it's not a bad beer, just not one that I can drink a lot of, 2 pints is my limit.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

My black wheat ipa. Finished a little chewy but nice beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Gav80 said:


> My black wheat ipa. Finished a little chewy but nice beer.


that looks great. 

what hop combo did you use? 

also, what % wheat?


----------



## fletcher

mje1980 said:


> It's a great yeast huh? Especially malty beers IMHO


what beer have you used it in mate? mind sharing me your recipe? i wanna try it in a malt forward and hop forward beer to see how it fares


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Pratty1 said:


> that looks great.
> 
> what hop combo did you use?
> 
> also, what % wheat?


Hmm I think it was citra, simcoe, riwaka in the boil and dry hopped with centennial and chinook. 
Wheat was up around the 40% mark. Dark wheat, chock wheat was used.


----------



## mje1980

fletcher said:


> what beer have you used it in mate? mind sharing me your recipe? i wanna try it in a malt forward and hop forward beer to see how it fares


Normally blonde ales. Mostly pils malt and some wheat. Last one was 71.4% wey pils, the rest malted wheat. Challenger hops at 45 mins. 1.044, 18 IBU. Lots of people do kolsh style ales and alts, but i use 2565 for kolsh and haven't brewed an alt. be good for a faux schwarzbier IMHO. Malty and clean but with a little smooth roastyness.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Probably one of the best beers ive brewed. Meantime inspired IPA. added some caraaroma, brown malt and used wlp001 yeast. Awsome yeast, awsome beer.


----------



## barls

My last bottle Munich barley wine from 4yrs ago. It has Brett in it so damn lovely


Toasty with Nice crystal notes and the hint of Brett in the back ground. 
Need to make this one again


----------



## Not For Horses

barls said:


> My last bottle Munich barley wine from 4yrs ago. It has Brett in it so damn lovely
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Toasty with Nice crystal notes and the hint of Brett in the back ground.
> Need to make this one again


Holy balls that sounds amazing. I think I may have a semi.


----------



## barls

it is. been slowly sipping it since then even the wife is impressed.


----------



## barls

here you go mate
Batch 1 of bugeater munich barley wine- modified copy
Dates Date Brewed: 25/03/2010 Date Racked: 25/03/2010 Date Packaged: 25/03/2010 Date Ready: 25/03/2010

Selected Style and Target Specs
19C-Strong Ale-American Barleywine

Recipe Overview Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 32.00 l
Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 35.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 20.00 l
Actual Volume Transferred: 20.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Actual Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.067 SG
Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.055 SG
Target OG: 1.114 SG
Actual OG: 1.085 SG
Target FG: 1.114 SG
Actual FG: 1.007 SG
Target Apparent Attenuation: 0.0 %
Actual Apparent Attenuation: 91.1 %
Target ABV: 0.0 % Actual ABV: 10.4 %
Target ABW: 0.0 % Actual ABW: 8.2 %
Target IBU: (using Tinseth): 80.5 IBU
Actual IBU: 89.5 IBU
Target Color: (using Morey): 12.7 SRM
Actual Color: 12.7 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.
0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 72.1 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 ˚C
Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 ˚C

Fermentables *Ingredient* *Amount* *%* *MCU* *When*
German Munich Malt 7.480 kg 82.5 % 17.2 In Mash/Steeped
UK Oat Malt 790 g 8.7 % 0.7 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 200 g 2.2 % 2.9 In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 200 g 2.2 % 0.3 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Turbinado 400 g 4.4 % 1.7 End Of Boil

Hops *Variety* *Alpha* *Amount* *IBU* *Form* *When*
NZ Southern Cross 15.9 % 16 g 26.5 Loose Whole Hops First Wort Hopped
NZ Sticklebract 13.5 % 37 g 54.0 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End

Yeasts *Yeast Strain* *Amount* *Used*
wyeast old ale

Mash Schedule Mash Type: Full Mash Schedule Name: bugeater barley wine

*Step Type* *Temperature* *Duration* Rest at 64 ˚C 90 Raise to and Mash out at 82 ˚C 10


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

My Dark Lager , produced by T-bagging method.
And trying out the new telephoto lens !
Nev


----------



## Danwood

That's all sorts of pretty, Nev.


----------



## lael

looks nice! - what is T-bagging method?


----------



## jyo

Looks nice, Nev.

Just to clarify- I had nothing to do with the T-Bagging.


----------



## Edak

Must have black balls...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

T-bagging? Looks awesome, great head.


----------



## Lodan

T-bagging? Some form of natural yeast addition? :icon_vomit:

brew looks the goods


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

You guys are so rude. 
T-bagging simple put, I brewed 100L of Vienna, ran off 50L into the fermenter then got my dark lager special grain and dropped then into my hop basket and T bagged in the remaining 50L for 20 mins.
Hey presto dark lager and a Vienna..
Tastes great, should try it.
Nev


----------



## Dave70

Black n Tan said:


> "The Witches Cauldron" American Imperial Red Ale. I used hot rocks (heated granite rocks on the bbq) to caramelise the wort and it was reminiscent of a witches cauldron when I added the hot rocks. It ended up darkening the beer considerably and it really only looks red if held up to the sun, but taste pretty good. It has 56IBU but the bitterness is well balanced by the caramel sweetness. This is for the Victorian July case swap. Served in my brand new TOØL tulip glass (thanks Frothie).
> 
> 
> 
> photo.jpeg


Did you take note of the rocks to wort ratio? 
I'd like to have a go at this myself.
Did you lick the rocks afterwords?


----------



## peaky

I have no idea what's in my glass. An American Pale of sorts. Yob gave me some bottles today and half of them are full. They are now being emptied via my drinking vessel.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

peaky said:


> I have no idea what's in my glass. An American Pale of sorts. Yob gave me some bottles today and half of them are are full. They are now being emptied via my drinking vessel.


Good work, keep it up ! :drinks:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> You guys are so rude.
> T-bagging simple put, I brewed 100L of Vienna, ran off 50L into the fermenter then got my dark lager special grain and dropped then into my hop basket and T bagged in the remaining 50L for 20 mins.
> Hey presto dark lager and a Vienna..
> Tastes great, should try it.
> Nev


Ah, I'm with you now. Similar to what some of us no-chillers do. Spec grains in the cube.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Liam_snorkel said:


> Ah, I'm with you now. Similar to what some of us no-chillers do. Spec grains in the cube.


Yes thats where the idea came from , T bagging just allows removal of grain which I like and I don't no chill.
Nev


----------



## waggastew

Meet Brett, he is an IPA.......

OK, so brettanomyces fermented IPA's are all the rage so I thought what is an easy way to experiment with the style? This is how I did it:






1. Attend the 2013 NSW AHC at Castle Hill as a Steward, swiping the odd used PET bottle from the empty pile to take home
2. Sanitise the SH%T out of the bottles when I get home.
3. Six months later brew a batch of my Nationals winning AIPA
4. Bottle said batch of IPA using my usual sanitation schedule
5. Open one bottle of the IPA that must have been sourced from the NSW AHC that has the mother of all Brett infections OR belonged in the Belgian Farmhouse category. Cannot understand why its pouring all head? Take one sniff, look at empty bottle and it looks like a Howard Florey's post-holiday sink.

Still, not a bad beer. Dry as a dead dingoes donga and definitely worth exploring the emerging style.


----------



## Black n Tan

Dave70 said:


> Did you take note of the rocks to wort ratio?
> I'd like to have a go at this myself.
> Did you lick the rocks afterwords?


I used about 12 fist sized granite rocks, heated directly on BBQ flame for a couple of hours. I removed 10L from the 50L in the braumeister into a pot and then added the rocks one at a time. Even though it was only 20% of the total wort, it has added considerable caramel flavour. The first few didn't do much, just bringing it back toward the boil, but after that it produced a very vigorous bill. Apparently you can add the rocks to the fermenter to extract some more flavour, but that seemed like overkill. I put the rocks in some water afterwards and soaked for a few days, but it really didn't colour the water at all, so I don't think I wasted any caramelised sugars. 

View attachment Stein Beer Photos.tiff


----------



## Forever Wort

Red Hill Wheat Beer. Delicious but a bit oxidised. Grrr, bane upon yee Dan Murphy. Bane upon yee.

:angry2:


----------



## Danwood

Liam_snorkel said:


> Ah, I'm with you now. Similar to what some of us no-chillers do. Spec grains in the cube.


American Brown Ale made with this method.

Dark spec grains (carafa 2 and choc) steeped with a portion of the main mash wort drawn off after dough-in of the base and crystal malts.
Half the double batch went into a cube with the dark wort and cube hopped with Nugget and CTZ.

The other half stayed in the kettle for 10 mins with 1kg home grown Cascade. 

This brown is probably (definitely) bordering a porter if we're going to be style nazis, but I'm very pleased with it. 
Good head, but not quite as good as the sister batch. Maybe the acidic dark grains affect this? I'm sure more learned people can interject.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Garden IPA


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> Garden IPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20140615_003.jpg


what was the recipe for that one mate?


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> what was the recipe for that one mate?


Hey,

Its the same IPA I made and posted last week just was from out the back.

OG - 1.061
IBU - 62

95% Ale & 5% Crystal 60 mashed @ 67 for 90mins

Warrior @ 60m to 40ibu
Amarillo & Centennial @ 5m to 22ibu

Dry hopped for 7days after ferment - 28g citra & 14g crystal

The warrior at 40ibu is pleasently balanced with the flavour of the 5min amarillo and centennial combo.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Danwood said:


> ......cube hopped with Nugget and CTZ.


Are you still trying to finish off those Nugget and CTZ hops we bought and split from Niko's a while back?

Me to - I am on the verge of chucking them if I don't use them soon.

Just did an IPA using Apollo and the CTZ to try and get rid of some of them.


----------



## mje1980

Bitter fermented with Edinburgh ale yeast. Big malt aroma and flavour. Now when I keg my beers I just carb them with bugger all, and when I pour one, I drop the glass right down and let it froth a bit. Low carb, but still get good lacing on a small head. Nice. 

Hard to have just one though


----------



## Danwood

GrumpyPaul said:


> Are you still trying to finish off those Nugget and CTZ hops we bought and split from Niko's a while back?
> 
> Me to - I am on the verge of chucking them if I don't use them soon.
> 
> Just did an IPA using Apollo and the CTZ to try and get rid of some of them.


Thems the ones, Paul ! I went a bit crazy on hops for a while there. Always been vacced and frozen, so they're not too bad. 

I'm only getting new lots from Yob now...and only in smaller packs, so my turn over is quicker.

Cube hopping helps use up older hops too.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Danwood said:


> Thems the ones, Paul ! I went a bit crazy on hops for a while there. Always been vacced and frozen, so they're not too bad.
> 
> I'm only getting new lots from Yob now...and only in smaller packs, so my turn over is quicker.
> 
> Cube hopping helps use up older hops too.


when you by a metric shitload of hops that are 18%AA you dont use a lot in each brew so they last a loooong time don't they.


----------



## thrillho

A classic "I've got heaps of hops left" APA. Pretty basic recipe, just 5% crystal and some Vienna I believe (brewed it a while back and have no notes nearby).

Threw in some Nelson, Amarillo, Citra, Cascade and Galaxy late and hoped for the best. Dry hopped with Cascade and Citra. It was a VERY easy drinker.


----------



## Danwood

Very heavily dry hopping the cube hopped American Barleywine will thin out the stash quicker than a Columbian on a bender.....

"Shay hello to my lil' fren' "


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Amber Ale 3


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

mje1980 said:


> Bitter fermented with Edinburgh ale yeast. Big malt aroma and flavour. Now when I keg my beers I just carb them with bugger all, and when I pour one, I drop the glass right down and let it froth a bit. Low carb, but still get good lacing on a small head. Nice.
> 
> Hard to have just one though


Looks nice.

I'm finding the syringe trick for making the creamy head (and low carb) is working a treat.


----------



## Tahoose

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> I'm finding the syringe trick for making the creamy head (and low carb) is working a treat.


I tried that a couple of weeks ago after reading about it here.Works wonders.Thinking of brewing an ESB soon to put on tap. I have 2 regs so it's not an issue.

Very handy working in a hospital - 20ml syringe is a good size for it.


----------



## lukiferj

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> I'm finding the syringe trick for making the creamy head (and low carb) is working a treat.


Almost as good as nitro :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

lukiferj said:


> Almost as good as nitro :lol:


Seriously is.


----------



## VP Brewing

101 Dark Ale
Marris otter
Light crystal
Dark crystal
Carafa2
Fuggles hops at 60, 20 and 0
Hallertau mit dry hop
Wyeast 1272. 

Outstanding drop. Won't last long...


----------



## VP Brewing

Hope that pic worked. 
There is some dark Munich in there too.


----------



## fletcher

longlostbelgian said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1403081274.890569.jpg
> 
> 101 Dark Ale
> Marris otter
> Light crystal
> Dark crystal
> Carafa2
> Fuggles hops at 60, 20 and 0
> Hallertau mit dry hop
> Wyeast 1272.
> 
> Outstanding drop. Won't last long...


i've just had a first sip of my ESB with some hallertau dry hop too...and i like it! i was told it's terrible but it really worked well. 

sorry. your beer looks amazing too  just got excited to see another hallertau dry hop


----------



## lukiferj

longlostbelgian said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1403081274.890569.jpg
> 
> 101 Dark Ale
> Marris otter
> Light crystal
> Dark crystal
> Carafa2
> Fuggles hops at 60, 20 and 0
> Hallertau mit dry hop
> Wyeast 1272.
> 
> Outstanding drop. Won't last long...


Looks great man!


----------



## Black n Tan

Munich Helles,it has been lagering for about 5 weeks now, still a slight haze, but pretty clear really.


----------



## mje1980

Brett porter with rum soaked oak chips and various funky beer dregs. 

It's only 2 months old, and being 8.4% I probably shouldn't crack one for at least another 4 months or so but I wanted to try one. It's quite nice, that cherry aroma and flavour up front, and I'm not sure but it's either the dark fruit, or a tiny hint of rum at the finish. I must say it's smoother than I thought for such a big funky beer so young. I'll try to wait til Xmas to try another.

I do believe porter goes well with funk. Some of the porter like roasty flavour seems muted, but there's enough to balance the dry funk. I've got another batch of funky porter going at the moment, with MJ Newcastle and brett c. Glad I did it now


----------



## winkle

Saison Noir with Luke.


Will filling the octave barrel with Flanders Red.


----------



## Beertard

American pale ale, Pride of ringwood and Cascade to 60IBU delicious, and a frozen cream ale.


----------



## sponge

US wheat. 50/50 wheat/pils late hopped with cascade and citra and fermented with 1469.

3 days in the keg and already gloriously clear. The picture doesn't do it justice unfortunately. 

This keg will not last long.. real quaffable.

#nofilter #nogelatine


----------



## sponge

sponge said:


> US wheat. 50/50 wheat/pils late hopped with cascade and citra and fermented with 1469.
> 
> 3 days in the keg and already gloriously clear. The picture doesn't do it justice unfortunately.
> 
> This keg will not last long.. real quaffable.
> 
> #nofilter #nogelatine


Yea that picture is pretty disappointing. I was hoping it was just not showing too well on my phone but also looks pretty hazy on the computer.

The bottom half of the glass can show its clarity a little better than the top half though. The colour is a real light straw colour as well, as opposed to the more golden shown in the photo.

Really is a delicious beer though and one I'll be making a bit of over summer. The mrs absolutely loves the aroma of this beer as well, as she does with all my beers with citra late in the boil. Pretty sure she'll be leaving me for a big of citra in the not-too-distant future..


----------



## Bribie G

Last of the Summer Lagers.





Now for the first of the Winter Lagers. :lol:


----------



## DU99

centennial blonde


----------



## mje1980

Porter, straight off the garage shelf, no need to put in the fridge tonight .

Got a little peat malt in this one, very happy with it. May have another.


----------



## Danwood

Sounds good. What % peat malt, mate.

I'm thinking of an ESB next with a portion of home smoked malt.

I'll probably smoke a bit of the Marris Otter base with apple wood. I know it'll probably turn out a bit stronger than commercial examples and I only want a subtle hint to (hopefully) work nicely with the medium and dark crystals.

Cheers.


----------



## Tahoose

DU99 said:


> centennial blonde


 Looks good, does have me wondering when there's a tube of lube there though....?
:lol:


----------



## rockeye84

ROKO's American Pale Ale Rev 2.0
Maris Otter, Light Munich, C80
Citra, Chinook & Cascade
WY American Ale II

44IBU
5.0%
FG: 1.012

Hopstand & dryhops really make the hops shine, likely one of my best to date.

Note:- This photo is unaltered, as is, straight off my camera.


----------



## bullsneck

Hot Scotchie
First runnings of a bitter (1.080) at mash out temps with a nip of Glenlivet 12. Certainly is a winter warmer.


----------



## DU99

"tube of lube" just finished doing some keg maintence. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## mje1980

Danwood said:


> Sounds good. What % peat malt, mate.
> I'm thinking of an ESB next with a portion of home smoked malt.
> I'll probably smoke a bit of the Marris Otter base with apple wood. I know it'll probably turn out a bit stronger than commercial examples and I only want a subtle hint to (hopefully) work nicely with the medium and dark crystals.
> Cheers.


4% mate, worked quite well. I really like it.


----------



## Kingy

esb that I put aside in the keg at Xmas as it was way to bitter and sweet. 6months later it's turned into liquid gold and I reckon there's only about 5 or 6 glasses left.
To scared to feel the keg as I don't want to disturb it lol. It's sat quietly for so long.


----------



## Beertard

Oktoberfest, liquid lunch, i was kiddin myself thinking some of this would last until october.


----------



## Beertard

A few of these


----------



## hwall95

My best pale yet - Amarillo and chinook pale ale: a hopper version lil creatures. Photo's colour is bad but it's a mid way point between straw and amber colour 




Edit: Thought I'd add, I was out for dinner and beer with friends, and had Burrow's DIPA and Little Breaking Triple and still I found this really nice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Great lacing, looks like a hoppy little bugger yummmm


----------



## sponge

The same US wheat after a week in the keg.. lurrrvely.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Just about to blow the Keg on my Electric IPA - Warrior, Amarillo/Centennial & Citra/Crystal Dry Hop

6.3% 62ibu


----------



## Beertard

A better picture of my American pale ale, Pride of ringwood and Cascade delicious grapefruit flavour.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Recently I kegged an American Amber Ale and after carbonation I tried the beer and it was as expected very cloudy. I used to cold crash in a secondary container for about 2-3wks but these days just keg and pour and the freshness is great but the clarity is poor for various reasons.

So I tried Gelatine! After proofing it with 20c water and raising the temp to 67c in the microwave I purged the keg, added gelatine. Added o2 and purged oxygen, shook keg and set at serving pressure......6days later the beer is crystal clear( the first glass was full of cloudy muck which was discarded )

The photo doesnt really do it justice but the result is great. I think I will be adding gelatine to the keg prior to filling from the fermenter at packaging time.

The photos are 1.4mb each and wont fit onto the one post so I attached them to a word doc.

View attachment AAA with Gelatine.docx


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Grumpy's CTZ Red IPA




Red enough?????


----------



## indica86

****.
Recipe for your purple IPA please.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

indica86 said:


> ****.
> Recipe for your purple IPA please.


*Grumpy's CTZ Red IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.660
Total Hops (g): 160.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.019 (°P): 4.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.26 %
Colour (SRM): 17.5 (EBC): 34.5
Bitterness (IBU): 127.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (90.09%)
0.500 kg Caraaroma (7.51%)
0.110 kg Melanoidin (1.65%)
0.050 kg Roasted Barley (0.75%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
50.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## hwall95

Unfortunately the head didn't keep in this bottle but this our 4 month old Australian Imperial Stout (AIS - as we call it). One of our earlier brews but she's turning out really nice. Nice way to end a brew evening and cool night.


----------



## bak

Chocolate Coffee Porter. Pretty stoked with how this came out. Chocolate Rye plus cacao nibs soaked in Uigeadail scotch whiskey, the coffee was picked by a friend from the Redcliffe botanical gardens and I peeled, fermented dried and roasted the beans myself (would never do that again). cold dripped the coffee and added about 750ml. 



DSC05907 by brett in japan (back in Australia), on Flickr


----------



## drewstertherooster

1.5 years later, second last bottle of my first brew. A pacific ale. Obviously not so hoppy as it was but now it's something megaswill drinkers would like, but still a touch of passionfruit and citrus.


----------



## Lecterfan

First, I've not found a liquid yeast for APA/AIPAs that I like as much as US05 and BRY97.

But after about two years of using nothing but dried yeasts to try this, that, and the other – and I'm talking about my taste buds now, this is a subjective opinion not an objective comment – I would like to say a hearty **** YOU to all the supposed "English" dry yeasts, and a tearful HUZZAH for wy1968 (pictured) and wy1469.

Now that the hysteria is over I feel much the same way Belle sasion to be honest. MJ yeasts, for example, serve a purpose and they make good beer…but by the Fiery Beard of the Sky Demon, if you want a particular flavour then use the real deal.

Dry yeast will always have a place in my brewery, but there are some styles that need the real deal.


----------



## Donske

100% cube hopped Chinook pale ale, pale malt and 3% medium crystal, didn't even worry about dry hopping.

Really enjoying this beer, need to get the second cube into a fermenter soon, can't be much left of it.


----------



## A3k

Looks good donske, how is the hop profile with only cube hops? Mind sharing recipe specs (og, fg & ibus). Also, what time did you assume for hops ?

Cheers


----------



## Donske

A3k said:


> Looks good donske, how is the hop profile with only cube hops? Mind sharing recipe specs (og, fg & ibus). Also, what time did you assume for hops ?
> 
> Cheers


Turns out there is 10 IBUs of Topaz at 60 and the grist is Vienna and Caramunich III, should have checked before posting.

The aroma without dry hop is fantastic, that nice piney/resin aroma expected of Chinook, there is also a good hit of citrus/grapefruit in the aroma too, not as full on as Centennial though. Pretty much no malt in the aroma at all.

Flavour is much the same, except the citrus/grapefruit flavour is the first thing I get, the pine/resin combines well with the slight sweetness of the Caramunich III and lingers. Bitterness is pretty well balanced, I'd maybe up it a few IBUs next time around, maybe not, it's quite smashable as is and would be a great summer time beer.

I just use the no chill button in Brewmate and put them at 0, I've pretty much got it dialled in for my tastes.

Recipe below;

*Pale Ale 15* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.03 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 39.5 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

96% Vienna
4% Caramunich III

0.2 g/L Topaz (17.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.4 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Notes: 0 minute addition split and added to the 2 cubes.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## indica86

Rosella Wheat. Top stuff, light and refreshing, what a great drop.






And next... 8% and 73 IBU

Stink Eye IPA.

A few days older now, and disturbingly drinkable.
Definite caramel taste coming through... 250g carapils and 400g JW Crystal. Wow, I wonder why I used that much? Seems to work though.


----------



## lukencode

indica86 said:


> Rosella Wheat. Top stuff, light and refreshing, what a great drop.


What recipe are you using for that wheat, looks awesome.


----------



## indica86

Recipe: Rosella Wheat

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated IBU: 18.9 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 66.7 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 2 22.2 %
0.50 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 3 11.1 %
10.00 g Sorachi Ace [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 1
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet
10.00 g Sorachi Ace [14.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool
10.00 g Sorachi Ace [14.00 %] - Dry Hop

----------------------------

I used 500g of Rosellas boiled down to about 2 litres and threw that in. I realised it wasn't enough and threw in about 500mL of home made Rosella cordial also.


----------



## VP Brewing

My first attempt at a Belgian Pale Ale. 
Pilsner base malt with some Munich, crystal and melanoidin. 
Styrians goldings hops and wyeast Belgian Ardennes yeast is a nice combo. Just over 5% alc.


----------



## Not For Horses

Dubbel Dutch.
Belgian dubbel with ardennes yeast then secondary with 20g/L of dutch salted licorice. This combination works exceptionally well to my tastes.


----------



## vykuza

Points for originality Horses! Can't stand the salted licorice myself though :-/


----------



## Not For Horses

No nor can I. But it was that intense licorice that I figured would be necessary.
I ate a piece of the licorice after I'd finished bottling at it had no flavour left. It was like slightly beer flavoured soft rubber.


----------



## verysupple

This was a Bavarian style hefe weissbier. The problems I used to have with head retention seem to have gone.


----------



## warra48

Nick R said:


> Points for originality Horses! Can't stand the salted licorice myself though :-/


I can understand your feelings about salted licorice. You have to be born into it, like I am.
For the same reason, I can't stand Vegemite. I wasn't born into it.


----------



## vykuza

I can understand that. I wouldn't put vegemite in a beer though... one of my earliest stouts was a bit vegemitey though... 

And let's not forget Swinging Beef's redskin beer experiments!

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/46531-i-put-1kg-of-redskins-in-my-beer/


----------



## Bridges

indica86 said:


> Recipe: Rosella Wheat
> 
> 
> I used 500g of Rosellas boiled down to about 2 litres and threw that in. I realised it wasn't enough and threw in about 500mL of home made Rosella cordial also.






500g of Rosellas?


----------



## indica86

I prefer the pale ones...


----------



## bak

A couple from today. the first one is the Rye PA with 60 IBU of amarillo, centennial and cascade. The second is the Dr's TTL clone. This is my second attempt and second time around is much better for some reason. only been in the keg since Sunday.


----------



## Danwood

Do your beers always have an aura around them ?

Super clear work there.


----------



## Pogierob

For me bit so much as an aura, more of a Haze. ..


----------



## Danwood

No pic, so it may not have happened.

Smoked ESB.

Roughly...maris otter and a smudge of light and dark crystals, torrified wheat and choc malt. 300g maris smoked over mead-soaked hickory chips.

All Challenger hops, cubed. 

Wlp 007.

I wasn't sure if the smoke would come through, but it has...just.

The sweet smoke goes very well with the brown sugar dark crystal and marmaladey Challenger hops.


----------



## Dave70

Bock. First of the bunch from my latest lager run whilst I take a break from those filthy ales. 
Nice, not to roasty, and clean. Still could use some - 'lagering' - which I guess is the whole point.


----------



## antiphile

bak said:


> The second is the Dr's TTL clone.


That TTL looks amazing. I only managed to bottle mine about a week ago, so I hope it looks (and tastes) as good as yours.
Cheers


----------



## bak

Danwood said:


> Do your beers always have an aura around them ?
> 
> Super clear work there


Just the homebrews, nectar from the gods


----------



## MCHammo

Excuse the phone photo... Cascade/Mosaic APA. Took out the APAs at the ESB comp last week for a second place overall. Rather pleased with this one.


----------



## MastersBrewery

I don't know why I stuffed around with American styles for so long, my first Hef



Huge banana, but off set with a slight taste of the styrian and a tad of clove.
just bloody yummy :icon_drool2:

MB


----------



## Samuel Adams

MastersBrewery said:


> I don't know why I stuffed around with American styles for so long, my first Hef
> 
> Huge banana, but off set with a slight taste of the styrian and a tad of clove.
> just bloody yummy :icon_drool2:
> 
> MB


Hey mate what yeast did you use ?
I would also like to know your mash & ferment temp if you don't mind sharing.
I haven't had any luck with my Heffe's so far, no bannana or clove


----------



## Donske

Black RyePA carbed low and served through a sparkler. 

And a staffy in Roar colours. 

A combination that makes even the worst Monday a good day.

Edit: Maybe this post should have been in the continuing happiness thread.


----------



## mje1980

A brett, rum soaked oak chips and lambic dregs 8.5% porter.

3 months in the bottle taste test. Straight off the shelf room temp. 

Aroma is fruity ( a little cherry ) and Bretty, in an orval way.

Flavour is mostly brett with a bit of dark malt. Not much in the way of rum, or oak . Maybe a touch of rum but probably in my head. 

Clarity quite good too


Pretty happy with it, keen to try it at 6 months.


----------



## Donske

No pic but California Common, or at least, my interpretation, I've never tried a commercial version, recipe designed using the BJCP style descriptors.

It's a bloody nice beer, essentially a full bodied amber lager with a decent chunk of Biscuit, firm bitternes and that interesting herbal/woody/almost minty thing US Northern Brewer does.

Will be brewing again, will also need to buy a couple of bottles of Anchor Steam Beer just to see if I got even close with just the BJCP guidelines.


----------



## Batz

After all these years my first Kolcsh, really pleased with it. Wyeast 2575, I was supprized how quickly it cleared.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> After all these years my first Kolcsh, really pleased with it. Wyeast 2575, I was supprized how quickly it cleared.
> 
> Batz


Nice Batz, a Kolsch is hard to get right.


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice Batz, a Kolsch is hard to get right.


Julie has taken a liking to them Andrew, so I brewed one for her, she's happy with it. -_-
Quite a simple recipe really.

Batz


----------



## GABBA110360

just tasted this
bit of a mix of what I had
I don't think it's as bitter as IBU'S reckon but bloody allright 

View attachment DSGA.xml


----------



## GABBA110360

GABBA110360 said:


> just tasted this
> bit of a mix of what I had
> I don't think it's as bitter as IBU'S reckon but bloody allright


I think I stuffed up the post
was basicly a dsga recipe bittered with calypso with Amarillo and citra additions


----------



## Bribie G

2011 RIS tapped off keg. Coming to a comp near you. B)


----------



## mje1980

Found my last bottle of beire de garde brune + Orval dregs + lambic dregs. In the bottle ( champagne ) since November.

The big cherry aroma has slightly faded, with more Orval type aromas present. Similar flavour wise with a nice woody and also perfumey character. Highly carbonated. Need to learn to leave funky beers longer in the bottle. Loved this at a few months but it just seems more "melded" in flavour now. Luckily I've built up a good stash of champagne bottles .

And of course, the dregs of this will go into my brett c porter


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Dave70 said:


> Bock. First of the bunch from my latest lager run whilst I take a break from those filthy ales.
> Nice, not to roasty, and clean. Still could use some - 'lagering' - which I guess is the whole point.


Nice girly glass, what 125 ml ?


----------



## StalkingWilbur

My MO+Citra SMaSH that cleared up quite nicely.


----------



## Dan Pratt

StalkingWilbur said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1406368826.561347.jpg
> 
> My MO+Citra SMaSH that cleared up quite nicely.


Nice. What was your hop schedule like and IBU?


----------



## dent

jyo ESB






Brewed for the case swap handpump, it is now regretfully left behind, so now I am the sole operator of said pump. I've been leaving it at 10 degrees with 14 psi of top pressure on it while the pump is not in use, to keep the condition in the keg. I suspect this may be a little more than is traditional, but what the hell, works for me. I've set up some valves so I can switch between pressure for downtime, and aspirator, for pumping time. This works pretty well so long as I remember to switch back to gas after I've been drinking it (score on that not so good so far).

The ESB pumps bright, full of malt and toffee aromas. Bitter enough to appreciate, it is a great handpump beer. No sparkler!


----------



## jyo

No sparkler! You heathen. Nice photo, man.

I have some bottle conditioned versions of this I have my eye on for next weekend. I'm sure they'll be just as bright as this...


----------



## Dave70

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Nice girly glass, what 125 ml ?


I also elevate my pinky slightly when I sip from it.


----------



## Donske

California Common, I think I've posted this before but its so damn tasty its worth a second mention. 

For a spur of the moment experiment I couldn't be happier with the final result.


----------



## Kiwifirst

Badgers hopping Hare in a bar in Singapore. Light and hoppy from UK. I would agree with light, hoppy? We nope.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Galactic IPA

Double mashed on the 20Lt BM 2 x 3.5kg

OG - 1.068
IBU - 65

45% Ale
45% MO
10% Munich

No Crystal Malt

Columbus FWH 60mins - 35ibu
Galaxy @ 10mins - 30ibu

Fermented with Dennys 1450 @ 19c

Dry Hopped 6days - Galaxy 35g


----------



## i-a-n

Old English Porter, like the one on its way to WA just now.


----------



## beercus

This is my first beer to be kegged. Its an Amber Ale hopped with Willamette, and dry hopped with Amarillo.

I do not think I have the carbonation correct as of yet, still playing with the new keezer setup... Taste bloody good though, the low carbonation made it go down very easily...


----------



## Danwood

i-a-n said:


> Old English Porter, like the one on its way to WA just now.


Looks good !

BTW, what's that yellow stuff in the background ?


----------



## i-a-n

Thanks, it goes down nicely. I do like the 1.5litre glass. 
The yellow is overly bright sunshine on the mango tree.


----------



## c3lls

Mixed cube from work (cb/bacchus) - red bellied black, pale, summer... Came out at about 8.7%


----------



## dent

Australian Workhorse Bitter






I got this ready for the case swap a couple weeks back, but I haven't really had a glass yet myself. It was supposed to be to style, 'Australian Bitter Ale', with POR and Cluster to finish.

My first try of the MJ Workhorse ale yeast, the beer is super clean, almost to the point of being boring. Probably a little over bittered for the attenuation. I've never believed in fake lagers but this is the closest thing to it - it is missing the lager stink that even a good one will have. Not much cluster in there, guess those flowers are too old now.

Definitely an easy way to make good pale swilling beer. An excellent yeast, especially considering my minimal preparation on the day (dump packet into wort :unsure: ).


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

That image is sucking my eyes out :blink:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

See Lotto tasting thread.


----------



## TheWiggman

Geez dent what's the aperture on that, about f1.0?
I'm interested in the recipe too, been curious about the bitter ale concept.


----------



## dent

Team Nikon only goes to 1.4 I'm afraid. (in AF at least)

It pretty much follows the AABC style guide. Use Pils malt, enough crystal for the colour (3% ish), and good ol white sugar for light body (20% fermentables). 
Super Pride is a great hop for the style - so long as you're using a chiller, the bittering hops alone will work subtly all through the flavour and aroma.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

My "Pint of Mild n Bitter" to coin an Asterix phrase.

Man alive, does the M79 yeast have some kick. Easily the most flavourful dried English Style yeast I've ever had. Where Notto does an excellent faux lager, this throws the esters so typical of a good pint.

Pear, Apple, a faint whiff of Belgian clove & banana lolly. Very very good yeast. 

Drops dead clear as well, photo (including my finger behind the glass) does not give it justice as to how clear this drops, and the fact that it doesn't tend to stir up when you pour.


----------



## Blind Dog

Drops dead clear as well, photo (including my finger behind the glass) does not give it justice as to how clear this drops, and the fact that it doesn't tend to stir up when you pour.[/quote]

That's a scarily big finger...with dinosaur type spikes and all


----------



## fletcher

my botany bay ipa. cloudy only cos my wife brought me one at work and the bottle was all shook up!

chinook, simcoe and centennial.

tastes amazeballs.


----------



## fletcher

dent said:


> Team Nikon only goes to 1.4 I'm afraid. (in AF at least)
> 
> It pretty much follows the AABC style guide. Use Pils malt, enough crystal for the colour (3% ish), and good ol white sugar for light body (20% fermentables).
> Super Pride is a great hop for the style - so long as you're using a chiller, the bittering hops alone will work subtly all through the flavour and aroma.


dent, can i pay you to photo my beers? haha

you've got some nice beer porn happening in this thread. nice shots


----------



## ArgM

Rye Saison/Barley wine 

Tried making a Rye Saison but got a few proportions wrong and it came in at 12.2%.
Strong fruity aroma, lots of Passionfruit, Green apple, Limes and Spices, Thick mouthfeel, alcohol flavour almost non-present (you can tell it's got a bit in it still.)
Lots of lacing and a thick creamy head that takes a while to form and to leave.
Super happy with how this turned out


----------



## ArgM

Definitely don't regret bottling these in tallie bottles :drinks: :blink:


----------



## dent

fletcher said:


> dent, can i pay you to photo my beers? haha
> 
> you've got some nice beer porn happening in this thread. nice shots


Only if your beer is of porn-star quality. 


Cheers.


----------



## dent

Flavour Country by the fire






10% imperial black IPA. Took a few bottles to the bush block last night. Went well with the smoky chicken cooked in the weber with a couple shovelfuls of coals.


----------



## pedleyr

Got me stuffed why this is sideways, looks fine on my phone when I view it. I rotated it to account for the auto rotation, and it was still sideways, just the other way. 

Anyway, tilt your head.

EDIT: ok after posting, it's not sideways. Of course. 

This is a stout. And it's an absolute ripper, one of the best beers I've ever drank. Certainly the best I've brewed.

Even non stout, megaswill drinkers have commented on how smooth it is. 

It is effectively a rip off of this beer: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/40767-what-are-you-brewing-iii/?p=1039967 with amounts modified for my shitty efficiency, plus 500g of oats. 

I also subbed Challenger for Willamette, and went with just 60m and cube additions.

It only went into the keg around last Thursday (as in 24 July) and there's a significant risk of this one not seeing the end of this week. I have just put another batch of it into the cube and will get yeast into it tomorrow evening. 

I'm considering trying 1469 in it instead of S04 but I enjoy it so much I'll probably not mess with it for now, go with what I know until I can get through the winter with it and then when I've planned better next year and have a stock pile of stout try some tweaks.


----------



## Donske

Stout, pretty much my Guinness clone recipe, touch higher OG and fermented with 1469. 

Its pretty bloody nice even if a little young and a touch under carbed. The roast malt is much more assertive than the version using 1084, very dry in the finish. 

Pretty chuffed with this beer considering it was a **** up on my part, grabbed the wrong jar of yeast and didn't realise till I was cleaning up.


----------



## pk.sax

New world bitter.

NZ Cascade/motueka brewed with pilsner malt and a touch of caraaroma and ringwood yeast.

Was intended to be a case swap beer but I love the residual sweetness feeling of it. ~1068 to 1019.


----------



## hwall95

A nice porter for the night. Mmm far to easy drinking for 6%..


----------



## Spiesy

Absolutely loving this Porter right now!

*Ill Will Porter* (Spiesy)
1056 OG | 1019 FG | 28 IBU | 5% alc. vol. | 34 SRM
BIAB, NC, 69% efficiency, 24l batch.

6.4kg Simpsons MO
700g Weyermann Munich 1
400g Simpsons Chocolate
300g Weyermann Carafa T1
>> 60min mash @ 67-degrees

35g of 6.4% EKG @ 60min
20g of 5% Fuggle @ 10min
15g of 6.4% EKG @ flame out
>> 90min boil

Gypsum, Epsom, Calc Chloride, Yeast Nutrient and BrewBrite added.

Fermented with WLP004 at 18-degrees for 14-days.


----------



## pedleyr

I have all ingredients for that, might give it a run. Did it need much conditioning time or just the 14 days then keg + drink?


----------



## Spiesy

pedleyr said:


> I have all ingredients for that, might give it a run. Did it need much conditioning time or just the 14 days then keg + drink?


14-days, keg, 10 days to carb up at serving pressure. Done. 

Has a mild roast flavour, almost a hint a licorice, great body and well balanced bitterness. Big fan.


----------



## pedleyr

Sounds like I could punch it out this weekend and be drinking it before it starts getting too warm.


----------



## Spiesy

pedleyr said:


> Sounds like I could punch it out this weekend and be drinking it before it starts getting too warm.


Easy. Be a great beer for early Spring. 

Let me know how you go.


----------



## fletcher

East Kent Goldings ESB with a bit of hallertau. accidentally put too much of the latter. annoyed, as otherwise it would have been perfect. still; not bad


----------



## moodgett

fletcher said:


> East Kent Goldings ESB with a bit of hallertau. accidentally put too much of the latter. annoyed, as otherwise it would have been perfect. still; not bad


Looks delicious. can you post the recipe?

Cheers


----------



## fletcher

moodgett said:


> Looks delicious. can you post the recipe?
> 
> Cheers


sure mate. again, i'd drop the hallertau and use more EKG for aroma instead, or styrian goldings.

92% simpsons maris otter
7% simpsons medium crystal
1% simpsons dark crystal
50gm east kent golding (45 mins)
20gm east kent golding (15 mins)
20gm hallertau (dry hopped for 2 days)

1L starter wyeast 1968 london ESB ale yeast

1.0 tablet whirlfloc
0.5 teaspoon yeast nutrient

1.050
~36 IBU
mash at 65
ferment at 17-19C

EDIT: i'd pitch aggressively, or mash slightly lower also. i was lucky and got down to 1.009 which is right where i wanted it. it's a lot of crystal but nice to my tastes.


----------



## hwall95

Currently drinking my latest American IPA with Amarillo, Centennial, Citra and Magnum. Only a bit over a week old (bottle) but brilliant citrus/fruity flavour. Would be happy to buy this at a bar so that makes me a happy man. Great way to end the night, after catching up with the dad and uncle at Bacchus opening.


----------



## Danwood

Aaaaaaah....beer !

A month without has come to an end (let's never fight again).

EIPA.
Marris Otter, Munich and light crystal with a smidge of wheat malt.
Pilot, Northern Brewer and Willamette. 
50 IBUs

Earthy, fruity, spicy. Solid bitterness.
Not as much toffee malt flavour as I'd like, and so it's slightly skewed to the bitter side, but still balanced (for me, at least).

Mr Goomba (if you're out there) is getting 740ml of this, as per the lotto debt, so I look forward to the honest review and feedback.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Always honest with my feedback and looking forward to it.


----------



## Danwood

And it is a credit to you, Sir !


----------



## Weizguy

Leichtes Weissbier tonight.

3.5%, plenty of body due to 70°C mash. JW wheat, Weyermann Premium Pils, Baird light crystal. Hall Mitt hops (~14 IBU)
W3638.
Great head, easy drinking, grainy character.


----------



## indica86

Jarrylo Pale Ale.






Yum.


----------



## Donske

Red rye mild, same recipe as I threw in the SEQld July case case swap. The only change made was that this cube got 1469 instead of 1084. 

The difference is very apparent, the ferment was all over at 1.020 from around 1.040 which is pretty much spot on what I was aiming for with the mash schedule. It doesn't have the residual sweetness that the 1084 brings to the table though, the minerally thing that 1469 does has almost dried the beer out which seems to let the individual malts come through quite well. 

Pretty chuffed with this beer, going down a treat at only 2.6%


----------



## Dan Pratt

.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Dunkel weizen - 50% Wheat, 23% Vienna, 23% Munich & 4% Chocolate Malt with Mangroves Bavarian Yeast


----------



## moodgett

Golden Circle IPA
A bit hazy but should clear in time. Super fruity and is just moreish. Pity its 6.7%...
Sorry about the crap photo


----------



## Lodan

I bloody love pictures of beer :icon_drool2: 

Keep up the brewing guys! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Donske

Pratty1 said:


> Dunkel weizen - 50% Wheat, 23% Vienna, 23% Munich & 4% Chocolate Malt with Mangroves Bavarian Yeast



What OG and FG mate, been contemplating a dunkel weizen for a while now.

Does the MJ yeast favour clove or banana?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Donske said:


> What OG and FG mate, been contemplating a dunkel weizen for a while now.
> 
> Does the MJ yeast favour clove or banana?


Hi Donske,

I will check my BS2.0 records tonight and post it for you.

I direct pitched the yeast at 17c into 21lts and got more clove than banana. I think if the ferm temp was higher, say 21 it would have thrown off alot more banana but I havent fermented any beer above 19c for quite some time now.


----------



## sponge

Pratty1 said:


> ...but I havent fermented any beer above 19c for quite some time now.


Time to brew some saisons!


----------



## Donske

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Donske,
> 
> I will check my BS2.0 records tonight and post it for you.
> 
> I direct pitched the yeast at 17c into 21lts and got more clove than banana. I think if the ferm temp was higher, say 21 it would have thrown off alot more banana but I havent fermented any beer above 19c for quite some time now.



Good to know, I prefer my weizens on the phenolic side so they all get run on the lowish side of yeast range.


----------



## Yob

Im expecting to see some really nice stout shots here shortly :lol:


----------



## mofox1

GrumpyPaul said:


> Grumpy's CTZ Red IPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctz Red.jpg
> 
> Red enough?????


Maybe. 

What did you use for the colour, and how much?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

mofox1 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> What did you use for the colour, and how much?


Full recipe was on the next page after that post.....

Here is the grain bill

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (90.09%)
0.500 kg Caraaroma (7.51%)
0.110 kg Melanoidin (1.65%)
0.050 kg Roasted Barley (0.75%)


----------



## Kingy

Yob said:


> Im expecting to see some really nice stout shots here shortly :lol:


3 shades of stout. Hard to get a good shot on a stout lolView attachment 74221


----------



## Kingy

Forgot a photo lol. Yep good stout!!


----------



## mofox1

GrumpyPaul said:


> Full recipe was on the next page after that post.....
> 
> Here is the grain bill
> 
> *Grain Bill*
> ----------------
> 6.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (90.09%)
> 0.500 kg Caraaroma (7.51%)
> 0.110 kg Melanoidin (1.65%)
> 0.050 kg Roasted Barley (0.75%)


Ha, so it was. Thought I was looking at a recent post 

Looks good, I'm prepping for a red hefeweizen and was thinking around 1% midnight wheat, so I think that'll work. Cheers!


----------



## angus_grant

Here ya go yob. Unfortunately uncle dans does not have a good stout range. Looking forward to getting growler of Brisbane brewery stout tomorrow afternoon for the rugby. Will give my stout glasses a flogging.


----------



## angus_grant

And just realised this isn't the commercial thread. Apologies.


----------



## Dan Pratt

mofox1 said:


> Ha, so it was. Thought I was looking at a recent post
> 
> Looks good, I'm prepping for a red hefeweizen and was thinking around 1% midnight wheat, so I think that'll work. Cheers!


If your looking for a RED hefe, maybe replace the 50% Pale Malt with Red X malt.....


----------



## Dan Pratt

Donske said:


> What OG and FG mate, been contemplating a dunkel weizen for a while now.
> 
> Does the MJ yeast favour clove or banana?


Hey Donske,

Checked my BS2.0 data

OG - 1.046
FG - 1.014

Mash Profile

Mash In 20.0 C
Ferulic Acid Rest 43.0 C - 20 min
Protein Rest 55.0 C - 30 min
Amylase Rest 67.0 C - 60 min
Mash Out 78.0 C - 15 min

Correction on the Malt bill too, it had some carawheat...

Wheat Malt 50%
Munich 21%
Vienna 21%
Carawheat 5%
Chocolate 3%


----------



## djar007

.OOps


----------



## Yob

Swap Stout - Oaked with 16yr old Drambuie through Klkenny sparkler


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

My first go at Argon's Little Fellas Pale. The pic doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## Lodan

angus_grant said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1408703055.027676.jpg
> 
> And just realised this isn't the commercial thread. Apologies.


will give that Coopers a pass :beerdrink:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Stone & Wood Pacific Ale

60% Golden Promise
40% Wheat 

Mashed at 67c for 60mins

30min boil

Galaxy @ 10mins to 12ibu
Galaxy whirlpooled for 10mins to 12ibu

fermented with US05 @ 18c

Dry hopped with 35g Galaxy for 5days.

It's close.....great aroma and mouthfeel from the wheat, it's a tasty beer.

I done a side by side and the Ibu was too high, should be about 16-17ibu and mashed lower at 65 to give that refreshing finish. Also I would not make the 10min addition and just whirlpool to get the Ibu's.


----------



## Trevandjo

Hey Pratty,

What's the deal with a 30min boil? Is that something that you normally do? Is there any disadvantage?


----------



## Yob

Should be coined a grumpy boil


----------



## Dan Pratt

Just a mid strength ale that I'm trying to streamline on a night time brew.


----------



## Danwood

AFAIK, so long as the boil is vigorous enough to get rid of the volatile DMS compounds etc, a shorter length is fine.

There was a bloke on the Cert 3 Ballarat course commenting on here a while back about short boil lengths...maybe it was in Grumpy's infamous 10min IPA thread ?


----------



## MastersBrewery

Needed an IPA to go in some glasses I got


Dipa, still really fresh, could probably do with a week to calm down a little


----------



## mje1980

100% dingemans pils and all saaz saison fermented with 3726 farmhouse ale yeast. This yeast is much quicker than the Belgian saison yeast but still lots of character and low phenols. Fruity, dry and bitter, which is exactly what I was hoping for. I'm going to leave the rest of the batch for a few weeks, as I find ( as with most Belgians ) they get better with age. 

I intentionally upped the bitterness, mashed at 62c for 90 mins and added a lot of calcium sulphate to dry it out. It only finished at 1.007 which I thought was high for a saison, but it has a very nice dry finish. Pretty happy with it IMHO.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

A 14 year old K&K Scottish Style Ale I found in the carhole.

Undrinkable, but it sure looks good.


----------



## warra48

An absolute cracker of a beer, an RIS brewed by waggastew.
The cap is rusted but the label shows a date in 2011, which is either the brew date or the bottling date.

The carbonation is moderate initially on pouring but tends to die down quickly.
Colour is impenetrable, except at the meniscus where it shows a dark coffee colour.
I don't pick up much aroma, but my nose is not the best.
The palate has excellent mouthfeel and body.
Flavours initially are of raisins and soft fruit, but quickly change to the darker malt influenced coffee and chocolate and roast bitterness.
Overall, the palate is now very smooth after 3+ years in bottle, with persistent flavours on the after palate.
Obviously there is good level of alcohol, but it is not intrusive, and the beer has no hot or solvent qualities at all.

Mrs warra is away visiting her dear old dad (lucky me, I'm not there), so this beer is going down a treat along with some roast lamb and brussels sprouts.

Thanks to waggastew for this excellent beer.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Munich Dunkel with a bit of smoke.


----------



## TidalPete

Looks very nice lovely for a Dunkel on the lighter side of the expected EBC IWI Gav? I expect it tastes just as good? :super:

Nice clarity for an engine-room pic though.


----------



## DU99

2 Galaxies
About 60g of Galaxy
Very NIce


----------



## indica86

My first lager, touch of chill haze but I'm happy. Nice crisp taste, light saaz flavour and a wee bit of sweetness from the citra I think.


----------



## hwall95

An IPA I made with my brother 6 months ago while washing bottles so they look good for his wedding tomorrow night. 

The aroma has faded a bit but apart from that it was quite lovely.


----------



## Blind Dog

American wheat. Was entered as an AIPA in the states (and the AIPA as a wheat - if it can be stuffed up, I will), didn't come last though


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Janet's Brown

Wasn't prepared for how hoppy this was when I first tried it, but really love it once I adjusted my expectations.


----------



## Edak

StalkingWilbur said:


> Janet's Brown
> 
> Wasn't prepared for how hoppy this was when I first tried it, but really love it once I adjusted my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1410003024.567180.jpg


You either have a cigar or a turd on your glass, hoping the former  looks tasty!


----------



## Spohaw

The turd or the beer edak ?


----------



## waggastew

StalkingWilbur said:


> Janet's Brown
> 
> Wasn't prepared for how hoppy this was when I first tried it, but really love it once I adjusted my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1410003024.567180.jpg


Ages well too. Starts out as a hoppy brown but mellows overtime to the malty side of things. Very drinkable even 6 months in.


----------



## Spohaw

Off topic but what's in the barrel wilbur ?


----------



## Edak

Spohaw said:


> The turd or the beer edak ?


Turd if in the beer


----------



## Dave70

StalkingWilbur said:


> but really love it once I adjusted my expectations.


Its a profound and necessary mantra that, at least for this homebrewer. The beer thats in your head isn't always whats in the glass.


----------



## jyo

Special Bitter. MO, Crystal, EKG, Styrians and wyeast 1768 English Bitter Ale pc.

At 4%, this is a great weekday beer.


----------



## keifer33

Bit hazy jyo


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> Special Bitter. MO, Crystal, EKG, Styrians and wyeast 1768 English Bitter Ale pc.
> 
> At 4%, this is a great weekday beer.


looks luberly. nice shot and its got styrians :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Bit hazy jyo


I know....bastard!


----------



## dent

jyo said:


> Special Bitter. MO, Crystal, EKG, Styrians and wyeast 1768 English Bitter Ale pc.
> 
> At 4%, this is a great weekday beer.


Nice job on the photo, looks great. So does the beer - the bits of it I can see, anyhow.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Spohaw said:


> Off topic but what's in the barrel wilbur ?


Just water at the moment. Brewing time has been lacking a little lately. 

Got a couple of ideas for it though. Hopefully I can get moving before it starts to heat up though.


----------



## dent

I always wanted to try the barrel thing, but without me having a good place to store it cool year-round in Perth, I figured it was a recipe for disappointment.


----------



## danestead

StalkingWilbur said:


> Janet's Brown
> Wasn't prepared for how hoppy this was when I first tried it, but really love it once I adjusted my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1410003024.567180.jpg


ive had this recipe typed up for quite some time actually. Good to hear personally that its a good drop!


----------



## StalkingWilbur

danestead said:


> Ive had this recipe typed up for quite some time actually. Its good to hear personally that its a good drop!


I'm home in a week. Feel free to drop by and try it if you want.


----------



## fletcher

really excited about this. a ripper of a robust porter and my first! it's come out dreamy. slight hint of willamette among a bunch of roasty-ness. helping me warm into spring


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> really excited about this. a ripper of a robust porter and my first! it's come out dreamy. slight hint of willamette among a bunch of roasty-ness. helping me warm into spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramsgatepublicporter.jpg


having a beer at work...bastard :super:


----------



## indica86

WhySon.
A Saison, ambient fermented at whatever the temp was.
Hopped with Experiment Grapefruit and Experimental Pine Fruit. Very tasty, almost APA territory. Slight Belle Saison funk aroma, dank flavour, good bitterness. High alcohol, around the 6.8% mark.
Yum.


----------



## Danwood

Ahem....my current 'ironic' lawmower beer.

4.2% ABV IPA with CTZ, Pallisade and 25% light crystal.

The crystal has balanced the fairly heavy hopping (for abv) quite well. Still very much on the bitter side though.
Perfect pint for when you stare at the lawn and think "naaah...it's not THAT bad !"


----------



## Dan Pratt

Danwood said:


> Ahem....my current 'ironic' lawmower beer.
> 
> 4.2% ABV IPA with CTZ, Pallisade and 25% light crystal.
> 
> The crystal has balanced the fairly heavy hopping (for abv) quite well. Still very much on the bitter side though.
> Perfect pint for when you stare at the lawn and think "naaah...it's not THAT bad !"


what as the ibu and hop schedule?


----------



## Danwood

24 litre batch
62 IBUs 
56g CTZ, 25g Pallisade cube hopped (calculated @ 20min additions)
2kg Pale malt
1kg Munich
1kg Crystal
.5kg Wheat
55°C - 10mins
67°C - 90 mins
73°C - 10mins

Normally, the grain bill would be cheeewy, but the hops balance nicely.
I'd go anywhere between 50-65 IBUs with this grain bill and be happy.


----------



## mje1980

3726 farmhouse saison. Fruity and almost vinous, dry finish. Really do like this strain. Very easy to work with. Didn't come down as far as I thought (1.058-1.007) given I mashed long and low, but dry and yummy in the finish. 

Had a porter with this that was sensational ( hey sponge  ) and will brew one next. If I ever get a chance, haven't brewed or even had a beer for weeks


----------



## mje1980

No pic but it basically looks exactly the same. Another saison, this time a spelt/ding pils saison with 3724. Fruity again but more citrusy fruit than the 3726 ( which has no spelt, just 100% ding pils ), and a drier finish ( this one finished at 1.005 or so ). I really don't know what the spelt adds to the beer. I tried it before in a saison at 6% and didn't notice it so this one was 14% and still I don't know if I can pick anything up. Just all 3724 character. 


Both are quite nice, both slightly vinous/white wineish, I guess the dry finish and fruit gives that effect?. Anyway, these are both only around 6 weeks in the bottle ( champagne and highly carbed ), so keen to try in another few months time.


----------



## VP Brewing

Finally got to try my pale ale yesterday. After 3 weeks off the beers and 180km on the bike yesterday morning it went down very nicely. Then I had a nap...
JW ale malt
Carapils
Caramunich 
Chinook
Cascade
US-05
OG 1.049
FG 1.012
41IBU


----------



## Ciderman

2nd AG beer. Couldn't wait, only 9 days since bottling. Black IPA. So much better than my first beer!


----------



## Dan Pratt

^^ looks bloody good, would you be able to share the recipe for that Ciderman?


----------



## Ciderman

It's just here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1299-62-black-ipa/

Cracking beer.


----------



## indica86

> WhySon.
> A Saison, ambient fermented at whatever the temp was.
> Hopped with Experiment Grapefruit and Experimental Pine Fruit. Very tasty, almost APA territory. Slight Belle Saison funk aroma, dank flavour, good bitterness. High alcohol, around the 6.8% mark.
> Yum.


Love it love it love it.
It's cousin RyeSon will be drinkable in a week.


----------



## fletcher

Ciderman said:


> 2nd AG beer. Couldn't wait, only 9 days since bottling. Black IPA. So much better than my first beer!


looks like a ripper mate. i reckon it'll be even better after another 2ish weeks!


----------



## hwall95

Amarillo, centennial and citra amber ipa! After less then 10 hours sleep in the last three days, it's nice to sit back and have a nice beer.


----------



## dent

Day off tomorrow.






A decent Kolsch. I've been struggling to keep my bittering hop hand in check - always putting in just that extra couple pellets of Magnum that wasn't required. This one I've managed keep it appropriate. Easy drinking, might clean up a little more over time but pretty good already.


----------



## bullsneck

dent said:


> Day off tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decent Kolsch. I've been struggling to keep my bittering hop hand in check - always putting in just that extra couple pellets of Magnum that wasn't required. This one I've managed keep it appropriate. Easy drinking, might clean up a little more over time but pretty good already.


Bonerific!


----------



## Danwood

Crystal clear pic in every regard...nice.

Must get me a couple of stange glasses too...


----------



## dent

They're great - like drinking from a test tube.


----------



## moodgett

Swamp Thing Pale Ale on a great sunday arvo


----------



## indica86

Don't Mention the War.







American style wheat fermented with WLP029 German Kolsch.
Late hopped with El Dorado and Cascade.

Lovely, crisp clean and fruity.


----------



## indica86

Red N Hairy






Using all new hops, Jarrylo, Experimental Grapefruit and Experimental Pinefruit.

Wow, dank. Lovely.
Smells like something people in Adelaide smoke, bitter and fruity taste. Easy drinking at +7%.


----------



## Edak

indica86 said:


> Red N Hairy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using all new hops, Jarrylo, Experimental Grapefruit and Experimental Pinefruit.
> 
> Wow, dank. Lovely.
> Smells like something people in Adelaide smoke, bitter and fruity taste. Easy drinking at +7%.


Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## Tahoose

Smurto's landlord scaled to 5% 

ala ghetto beer engine .


----------



## hwall95

European lager (kinda vienna/pilsner) that I brewed for my brothers wedding. Turns out there was screw tallies leftover. 




It looks far darker then the it really is though, more of a light golden colour


----------



## CrookedFingers

5.1kg Trad ale
200g crystal 120
Simcoe and Amarillo to around 40 ibu.
Wish I could take a stunning photo of the beer bathed in sunlight in some natural surrounds. Some of your shots look great ! 



All I know is this tastes great, maybe my best effort yet.


CF


----------



## mofox1

Brown hefe. Crappy pic, great drop.

Mostly standard hefe recipe bar the roast wheat/barley in the grain bill.

OG: 1.056 (abv: 6%)
65% wheat
33% pilsner
2% roasts.

Single bittering with Styrian Goldings to ~16 IBU's.
This one used WB-06... my other cube of this will get WLP380 to amp up the clove.

Brown, good clarity. Loving the smooth hop profile... mellow, earthy, little bit fruity. Blends nice with the subtle roast flavours. Not so keen on the yeast choice... too estery? Something not quite right about the aftertaste. I think this one got away and jumped up to 20deg in the first day or so before I brought it back down to 18.

Still, a little too enjoyable while reading a book on the deck on grand final day. Prost!


----------



## MattSR

hwall95 said:


> European lager (kinda vienna/pilsner) that I brewed for my brothers wedding. Turns out there was screw tallies leftover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1411630530.303544.jpg
> 
> It looks far darker then the it really is though, more of a light golden colour


Beer and algebra?


----------



## hwall95

MattSR said:


> Beer and algebra?


No although I've tried that before, that was just a fluid mechanics book I had laying around my desk from earlier that day.


----------



## MattSR

I tried it a few times at uni - it never ended well lol...


----------



## mje1980

The apricot blonde I made for my wife, knowing I'd drink most of it . Those extracts craftbrewer sells are awesome. I've now got peach and I'm sure the one I just ordered was raspberry ( had to get another one ). Got a Berlinner weisse in a cube so I might try a few bottles of each flavour.


----------



## dent

I made an apricot brew once, at the urging of my wife. Her parents have a farm with trees, and they brought back a bunch. I blended up a few kilos of them, and put the lot in the kettle for a brief boil with some extra sugar for fermentables. That stuff poured like fizzy orange fruit sludge out of the keg. It wasn't bad, but you'd have to love apricots - I think she was the only one to drink more than one glass of it.


----------



## Mr B

Tahoose said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Smurto's landlord scaled to 5%
> 
> ala ghetto beer engine .


Newb Q, how do you scale it?

I like Coops Sparkling, new to grain brewing, wouldnt mind brewing heavier beers of whatever type.


----------



## warra48

Mr B said:


> Newb Q, how do you scale it?
> 
> I like Coops Sparkling, new to grain brewing, wouldnt mind brewing heavier beers of whatever type.


You can do it using a program such as BeerSmith2.
When you enter the standard recipe, the program has the tool to scale it to what you want.

Or you can do it the hard way with some paper, a pencil, and a calculator, but the last person to try that was in 1954, and she went mad.


----------



## jyo

dent said:


> I made an apricot brew once, at the urging of my wife. Her parents have a farm with trees, and they brought back a bunch. I blended up a few kilos of them, and put the lot in the kettle for a brief boil with some extra sugar for fermentables. That stuff poured like fizzy orange fruit sludge out of the keg. It wasn't bad, but you'd have to love apricots - I think she was the only one to drink more than one glass of it.


I did a couple of coopers largers (probably fermented at 30 degrees) using 800mls of apricot nectar when I first started brewing.

It was ok.


----------



## Mr B

I have Brewmate, but cant seem to scale that field - Any users have any tips?


----------



## jyo

Mr B- Click "Switch Grain Mode" button and then adjust the original gravity. It will scale your grain bill accordingly, but you will need to manually adjust your hopping rates.

Cheers.


----------



## mje1980

dent said:


> I made an apricot brew once, at the urging of my wife. Her parents have a farm with trees, and they brought back a bunch. I blended up a few kilos of them, and put the lot in the kettle for a brief boil with some extra sugar for fermentables. That stuff poured like fizzy orange fruit sludge out of the keg. It wasn't bad, but you'd have to love apricots - I think she was the only one to drink more than one glass of it.



The extracts are a billion times easier. 25ml in the keg. Yum!


----------



## Edak

mje1980 said:


> The extracts are a billion times easier. 25ml in the keg. Yum!


Or keep the extract nearby and use a dropper to add it to the glass so not everybody has to suffer the fake flavour.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

White Rabbit Dark Ale clone.

Photo looks darker than it really is - with a bit of light behind it there is a nice dark red tinge to it.


----------



## mje1980

Edak said:


> Or keep the extract nearby and use a dropper to add it to the glass so not everybody has to suffer the fake flavour.


Have you tried them?. I think they're pretty good actually. 

I've done real fruit before and the romance doesn't always live up to reality. 

For something different I like the extracts. I'm also a biaber so i guess I'm already not a real brewer so it doesn't matter anyway


----------



## Flash_DG

50/50 pils wheat with belgian abbey 1214 tastes better then I was expecting very happy!


----------



## Edak

mje1980 said:


> Have you tried them?. I think they're pretty good actually.
> 
> I've done real fruit before and the romance doesn't always live up to reality.
> 
> For something different I like the extracts. I'm also a biaber so i guess I'm already not a real brewer so it doesn't matter anyway


Biab is real being, don't sweat it


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hefewezien always delivers, going to have to make another one :icon_drool2:

49% Boh Pils
49% Wheat
2% Melanoiden

Hellatuer 12Ibu

WLP300 Hefe Yeast @ 18c - got a nice low banana tone

Bloody refreshing beer.


----------



## Dave70

My Ballast Point Fathom IPL inspired - IPL..

First go at an IPL and not surprisingly, a few weeks in the keg has made all the difference. At about 65 ibu's it needed a bit of rounding off for my my girlish palate. 
Two weeks in the primary, racked off, then another week dry hopping followed by another cold crashing and a further four in the keg is generally more weeks than I have patience, but I'd have to say the results are worth it. Even so, I'd probably go a 1056 or something fermented a on the cooler side next time just to move things along a bit and maby dial back the hops a little. 
Most pleasing drop I've brewed in a while.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Pratty1 said:


> Hefewezien always delivers, going to have to make another one :icon_drool2:
> 
> 49% Boh Pils
> 49% Wheat
> 2% Melanoiden
> 
> Hellatuer 12Ibu
> 
> WLP300 Hefe Yeast @ 18c - got a nice low banana tone
> 
> Bloody refreshing beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20141005_016.jpg


Thanks pratty, I'll be giving this a go soon. Looks great !


CF


----------



## bradsbrew

Bacchus brewing co. Mosaic IPA.


----------



## poggor

I made budvar! frickin awesome! malty as hell, and ABV 6.1%... mmmmmmm still a bit cloudy for a lager i guess. but yum.


----------



## rockeye84

Brown Ale
MO, SM crystal med + dark, touch of Dark choc malt, Willamette & Por to 26ibu, wy1335 fg:1.012 - 5.0% abv 

Thanks Screwtop for the starting point of my recipe & pointing me in the right direction. 

It turned out great.


----------



## pk.sax

Stout


----------



## Blind Dog

German Pils 

Need to work on the head retention, but tastes blinking good (bitburgeresque) and clear as


----------



## mofox1

Coopers Pale Ale clone. Fairly spot on... need to carb the keg up a little more. Slightly darker than the real deal, but fresher is better!



Rye.. something ale. 30% Rye, makes crap head retention, but interesting! Will tone it down a bit for next time.
46.5% MO, 30% Rye, 20% Wheat, 3% CaraAroma, 0.5% Roasted Wheat
Tett & Perle for bittering and a dash of Ella at flameout for 41 IBUs. Fermented with T-58.


----------



## Dan Pratt

mofox1 said:


> Rye.. something ale. 30% Rye, makes crap head retention, but interesting! Will tone it down a bit for next time.
> 46.5% MO, 30% Rye, 20% Wheat, 3% CaraAroma, 0.5% Roasted Wheat
> Tett & Perle for bittering and a dash of Ella at flameout for 41 IBUs. Fermented with T-58.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20141011_153438.jpg


even with 20% wheat no head retention....hmmm. is that what rye does?


----------



## mofox1

Pratty1 said:


> even with 20% wheat no head retention....hmmm. is that what rye does?


Apparently. Also a smidge over 6.5% so, the higher alc % doesn't help.

I included the wheat to try and counter expected lack of head retention, might try carapils instead next time.


----------



## Dave70

Wheat, Pilsner, aromatic malts - 4.9 % - NB, Perle and Tett hops to about 14 IBU. 
Fermented low (18 deg) with 3056 in an attempt to tone down the flavors a bit as I'm not a huge fan of over the top weizen's. Probably not really necessary with this fairly neutral strain anyway. Next time, I'd go to 20 to liven things up a little. 
So refreshing I cant stop drinking it, as it turns out.


----------



## mje1980

Note to self:

Do NOT check this thread while at work with 4 hrs til home time.


----------



## poggor

Dave 70: That looks amazing- just put a hefe down this weekend. would be stoked if it turns out anything like that!

Mofox: Looks great- definitely darker than CPA tho (surprisingly pale beer). But CPA has virtually no head retention anyway, so I wouldn't worry about that aspect. I might have to try your recipe!


g


----------



## yum beer

poggor said:


> I made budvar! frickin awesome! malty as hell, and ABV 6.1%... mmmmmmm still a bit cloudy for a lager i guess. but yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lager.jpg


Whats your recipe mate, I've been trying to get a Budvar for a while(4 attempts now) and while its getting close still something is out of whack.


----------



## rude

My APA BB Pale Malt Munich1 Crystal 115 ebc Chinook Amarillo Cascade
unfortunately photo not up to Daves high standard


----------



## SimoB

First saison. Really enjoying it, I'll increase my spices next time and I didn't realise I could raise the temp so much I'll do that next time for sure.


----------



## bullsneck

Saison du Sessie

Session Saison brewed for ANHC Club Night 2014


----------



## bullsneck

And another. It's *very* sessionable.


----------



## poggor

hey yum beer: pretty simple recipe: 100% german bohemian pilsner malt, saaz to 24IBU at 60 mins and a small amount (10g) in the fermenter. wyeast 2278


----------



## DU99

Hop Thief 6 Clone
Mangrove Jack West Coast Yeast.


----------



## hwall95

DU99 said:


> Hop Thief 6 Clone
> Mangrove Jack West Coast Yeast.


Had the west coast yeast go, similar cleanness to us05?


----------



## DU99

All the hops flavours are there.bit slow to start.would use again


----------



## Edak

Double post sorry


----------



## Edak

This was on Sunday, my summer ale inspired by NSSA. In front of my brewery after a hard days work in the garden.


----------



## rude

Hey Booker saisational


----------



## jyo

Booker- that looks amazing!

Coopers Palesque. It's a bit under-attenuated, and there's a sneaky late addition of Challenger in there, but it works well.


----------



## Kingy

TTL- ESB, Bloody beautiful too!


----------



## Kingy

And it's cold enough for a barrell aged tawny!


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Amber Ale that is being judged at tomorrows Nationals for the Bitter Ale Cat.


----------



## CrookedFingers

APA.
Some trad ale, some medium crystal.
Hops were Simcoe, zythos and some homegrown cascade at flameout.
US05.
First pint from the keg.
Drinking well.





CF


----------



## Bribie G

Coopers original range Toucan Stout - ( 2 cans, 500 dex, 500 LDME, dry Chinook, Wyeast Irish.)

On Nitro.

Truly I wouldn't even bother cracking out the mill to attempt an AG version, this is very nice indeed.


----------



## lukencode

booker_h said:


> And another. It's *very* sessionable.


Looks a cracker - mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## indica86

Oh yes.
My house IPA. Hop2iT.

******* cracker this one. Columbus, Jarrylo and Citra hopped.
6.7% and 58 IBU,


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: Don't the Glass wear show it off


----------



## dent

Bribie G said:


> Coopers original range Toucan Stout - ( 2 cans, 500 dex, 500 LDME, dry Chinook, Wyeast Irish.)
> 
> On Nitro.


What's the consensus on Nitro vs Handpump?


----------



## Bribie G

I've tried a couple of stouts on handpump in Sydney and they didn't have a creamy head, maybe the pubs weren't aware of sparklers or how to use them. When the stout's finished I'm looking forward to trying a few UK ales on nitro to recreate the "smoothflow" mouthfeel. I remember the old Tetleys cask in Yorkshire would be pulled through a tight sparkler giving an almost nitro head, ditto Brains Bitter in Cardiff.


----------



## djar007

My latest Belgian Tripel. 
50.9% Pils
24.1% Pale
4.7% Cara Pils
4.7% Rye
15.5% Clear Belgian Candi
EKG 60 mins 17.5
Hallertau Mitt 60mins 15.1
Saaz 1min 0.3
Wyeast Belgian Abbbey 1214
3.5 litre starter
32.9 IBU
9.3 EBC
OG 1.083
FG 1.006

Not the best beer to have on tap at 10.5%.But good for these cold Melbourne evenings.


----------



## Mardoo

Brekky!


----------



## djar007

Nah. Two day old photo. Been busy so just posting it now .


----------



## pk.sax

What is it with people not able to post a level glass!


----------



## Danwood

I think you'll find there is a direct correlation between alcohol content and levelability...or lack thereof.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Same beer as previous post of mine.
Pale ale.

Just nailed down a leak to the C02 post on one of the kegs.

That means I have 19L of this to drink ASAP as the temporary measure on the gas post may not last long.

What a burden.
But if it's what I have to do, ah well.





CF


----------



## hwall95

Nice all citra amber ale to end the long week! Less then 2 weeks in the bottle but nicely carbed and tastes great! Citra is definitely a great all round hop!


----------



## Dave70

CrookedFingers said:


> Same beer as previous post of mine.
> Pale ale.
> 
> Just nailed down a leak to the C02 post on one of the kegs.
> 
> That means I have 19L of this to drink ASAP as the temporary measure on the gas post may not last long.
> 
> What a burden.
> But if it's what I have to do, ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1413535769.736574.jpg
> 
> 
> CF


----------



## CrookedFingers

Bahaha.

I didn't even mean that !!!! 


CF


----------



## Tahoose

What a long day, been hanging for this since lunch time ( when I started work).




Heres the recipe, has a nice balance to it.

American Pale Ale
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90% JW Trad Ale Malt
5% Crystal 60
5% Wheat Malt

1.8 g/L Ahtanum (4.5% Alpha) @ Cube
1 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ Cube
1 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ Cube
1.5 g/L Ahtanum (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.5 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Cube hops calculated as 20 min additions.


----------



## Bridges

Impatience and finishing backyard projects got the better of me. Chilled and cracked a kolsch I bottled 8 days ago. Needs a week or two more but god yes! Thanks must go to Tony his bullshead kolsch in the DB was the starting point after being given a a vial of WLP011 that was out of date, still started fine and went fantastically. It's going to be a long couple of weeks waiting for this.


----------



## philmud

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with Nelson and summer. Also the first beer I've added gelatin to & it's come up pretty bright, although it's got a bad case of fluffy bottom, which is a shame!


----------



## rude

A couple of Hefe's one a Dunkel used 3064 fermented @ 20c next time will try a bit of melanodin malt


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Just force carbed this Maris otter Kohatu SMASH.

Should be nice and clear when the keg settles


----------



## rude

GrumpyPaul said:


> Just force carbed this Maris otter Kohatu SMASH.
> 
> Should be nice and clear when the keg settles


jeez that looks inviting & clear allready
watchout for the chip in youre glass


----------



## fletcher

smashing down this one on a rare occasion i get a few hours off in the afternoon. unpaid university prac can f#$k off.

this is my angry princess blonde ale. 

98 vienna
2 caramalt
1.043 - 1.006
64C

hallertau to 18 ibu
60 and 5

us-05 at 16 

tastes awesome in the heat.


----------



## fletcher

and this is my first belgian wit. i'd up the mandarin and coriander next time and not have it finish so dry. the MJ belgian ale yeast was all i could use and it RIPPED through it too much. still, just now coming into its own. still a great drop albeit its dryness. 

uncle john's wit
20L

pilsner 50
torr wheat 48
munich 2
66C
1.042 - 1.004 (would have gone further had i not cold crashed it)

tettnang to 15 ibu

12gm fresh mandarin zest, 7gm crushed indian coriander

MJ belgian ale yeast at 25C


----------



## Dan Pratt

That wit looks tasty, love a wheat beer!

Fermented at 25c she must be very aromatic?? lots of banana?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Just poured the first of many of these !!
3 kg MO
.5 kg Trad ale
Simcoe for bittering, Amarillo for the yummy bits.
33ibu
Goes down very nicely on warm nights like this ! 







CF


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> That wit looks tasty, love a wheat beer!
> 
> Fermented at 25c she must be very aromatic?? lots of banana?


it's starting to shape up now and it's getting better, but no banana. I used the mangrove jack's Belgian ale yeast and I reckon it's more like a saison yeast as there isn't any noticeable banana. it is aromatic and there is a bit of spice there too which is quite nice.


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> it's starting to shape up now and it's getting better, but no banana. I used the mangrove jack's Belgian ale yeast and I reckon it's more like a saison yeast as there isn't any noticeable banana. it is aromatic and there is a bit of spice there too which is quite nice.


If you decide to make this style again....go for Wyeast Forbidden Fruit and ferment at 20c. :icon_drool2:

That yeast makes that style of beer come alive with the oranage zest and corainder as the yeast/malt and aromas combine so well.


----------



## indica86

Julebryg







A dark festive lager, Saaz hopped with a late addition of Star Anise.
Lovely and malty mouthfeel and taste, ever so slight hint of anise in the background.
Yum.


----------



## fletcher

indica86 said:


> Julebryg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dark festive lager, Saaz hopped with a late addition of Star Anise.
> Lovely and malty mouthfeel and taste, ever so slight hint of anise in the background.
> Yum.


WHOA!!! YOU HAVE A BEER TREE!!!!!


----------



## paulyman

booker_h said:


> And another. It's *very* sessionable.


That looks awesome!


----------



## TheWiggman

Dived into the boutique beer territory in August and did my first big beer, an English barley wine. 
Recommended to leave these beers a minimum of 6 months, but read that adding honey can cause slow and long fermentation so decided to try one tonight. That'll do. 
Holy smokes. Amazing. Potent alcohol notes (9.6%) without being overpowering and a strong sherry-like flavour. Notes of plum, raisins and hints of the English hops. I've never had anything like it. My taste buds are alive. iPhone pic is shit but it has a deep golden colour and the head lasted the remainder of the glass. 
If these get better with age, I can't wait for next year. Glorious.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Simple Saaz Blonde (recipe credit to jyo).

Only been in the bottle for a week, and has some chill haze. Very nice post-brew on a warm Queanbeyan sunday afternoon.


----------



## jyo

Looks good, KK. Dont worry, mate, the haze is a jyo thing 

Weissbier. Hersbrucker and MJ's Bavarian Wheat. Good balance of subtle banana and clove. Happy days.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

English pub ale. My phone's done a superb job of focussing on the Leptospermum rather than the beer.


----------



## poggor

On the left: Dr Pratt's Black Salve (my homebrew) .On the right Rochefort 8. 
When asked which beer was arguably the world's best strong dark belgian ale at $9.50 a stubbie the blind taster (missus) indicated the left. 


I rest my case. 



g


----------



## Dan Pratt

Bottled pint of Knights of Columbus IPA that was made back at the start of Aug14.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

A lovely deep-dark red hoppy ale. Loving this beer, and i still have 60L to go...... Bugger!


----------



## BungBrew

My first Oktoberfest!




I bit under carbonated but pretty good!


----------



## Mr B

Pratty1 said:


> Bottled pint of Knights of Columbus IPA that was made back at the start of Aug14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20141102_023.jpg


That does really look amazing.

I have found a couple of possible recipes you have posted, but guessing at the hop additions.

Any chance of putting up the recipe?

Anything special to get such clarity?

Thanks


----------



## GrumpyPaul

ESB just kegged and carbed


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

My take on warra48's Try Again Hefeweizen.

Today was going to be alcohol free but I found out at work this morning that a former colleague died last night after battling a brain tumour for some time.
He was a great bloke, and really helped my wife and I feel welcome when we were new to town (and the job). It's a terrible thing for him and his family.

Anywho, makes you appreciate what you've got. I'm raising a few glasses to him tonight.


----------



## TheWiggman

St. Austell Hicks Special Draught clone attempt. More details here.






First foray into the UK stuff. May well have to make more.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Good focus but the background leaves a bit to be desired, kids stuff I imagine.
Hope the beer is good , nice to see some good ales being brewed other than the invasive American APA-IPA I see 90% of the time
Some good malt forward stuff makes for a good session beer .
Nev


----------



## TheWiggman

Haha, I would have gone for the beer magazine cover photo but...
3yo twin 1 was riding her bike around the table
Twin 2 was standing just left of shot wanting to sample the subject
5yo was clinging to my leg with a PS game saying "can you put this on for me dad?"
That was the best background in my yard without doing a cleanup of kid stuff (didn't clean because of aforementioned). 
All I could think about was drinking the damn beer. Which was very nice, yes.


----------



## CoopsOz

Absolutely delicious. At 16.7%, very effective too.


----------



## Danwood

What's in the glass, you say ?

Well, it's my latest Hefeweizen...thanks for asking !

Lots of banana (22°C ferment) and a bit of dark crystal. It's probably half way to an average Dunkelweizen in colour/flavour.
This is a very good hammock beer !


----------



## jyo

APA with Centennial and Cascade. Double batch, 1 cube was an Aussie Ale, the other I tried 'cube malting' with 250 gms medium crystal and some centennial as per dent's thread here- http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75031-cube-malting/

Pretty happy with the results.


----------



## TidalPete

That APA looks tasty jyo. :icon_drool2:
My first "WITG" contribution in a long time & showing off my White Whale Wit powered with 3944 Belgian W (obviously  ) with Hallertauer @ 60 & the usual orange zest & coriander @ 5.
5.4 ABV.

One can never brew enough variations of a Witbier IMHO. :super:


----------



## jyo

Cheers, Pete.

Nice looking wit. I'm mashing a Belgian Wit right now with Hersbrucker and 3944. Just cracked the coriander and peeled the oranges, about to sparge.


----------



## mofox1

jyo said:


> APA with Centennial and Cascade. Double batch, 1 cube was an Aussie Ale, the other I tried 'cube malting' with 250 gms medium crystal and some centennial as per dent's thread here- http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75031-cube-malting/
> 
> Pretty happy with the results.


Wow... cube malting (or steeping).

That's how many things on my to do list now?


----------



## vic45

Our house Beer. 

3711 Saison.

Hits the spot on a warm day (or night).


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> APA with Centennial and Cascade. Double batch, 1 cube was an Aussie Ale, the other I tried 'cube malting' with 250 gms medium crystal and some centennial as per dent's thread here- http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75031-cube-malting/
> 
> Pretty happy with the results.


Looks so inviting on a 36C day !
I have to drink a Dark Lager


----------



## dent

jyo said:


> APA with Centennial and Cascade. Double batch, 1 cube was an Aussie Ale, the other I tried 'cube malting' with 250 gms medium crystal and some centennial as per dent's thread here- http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75031-cube-malting/
> 
> Pretty happy with the results.


Looks like the fluorescent tube whirlpool addition really rounded out the recipe!


----------



## jyo

dent said:


> Looks like the fluorescent tube whirlpool addition really rounded out the recipe!


That's why it's so gassy...


----------



## Danwood

Cube malting is great. 

I cube double batches, but I don't want two kegs of the same brew usually. 

There's no end of combinations possible with a bit of imagination and a different yeast/cube hop combo. I like these variations...

IPA/Black IPA
English Pale/ESB
ESB/Porter or Stout


----------



## Yob

One of those de guarde thingys.. You know, those things with teeny amounts of hops.. Must be almost 2 years old.. Brewed by manticle at a case swap I believe 

Delightful


----------



## Dave70

Pale 2.8kg
Vienna 1kg
Rye 1 kg
Crystal 40 .250g

All imported malts. Mashed 90 min.

Magnum 15g
Galaxy 5g
Galaxy 5g
Galaxy 5g

Brewed as a bit of a crowd pleaser for the young blokes fourth in December, really hits the mark. Wish I'd started using rye ages ago. I love what it brings to the party. 
Definitely be using this as a default recipe and have a bit of fun playing with the ingredients.

While I'm at it, after very mixed results, I used the method described in the video below by my old mate Don Osbourne to gelatin. The results speak for themselves. 
I could have cheated and let the beer warm up and wipe the glass clean, but there she is, pored fresh. 
Not bad for a brew basically only four days out of the fermenter with only a couple crash chilling I reckon.







http://youtu.be/cYaVaCyT2yY


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ great lookin beer Dave. I recently used rye for the first time and was really happy with the results, was only 6% of the grist though.

What were the addition times for the hops and ibu?


----------



## Dave70

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ great lookin beer Dave. I recently used rye for the first time and was really happy with the results, was only 6% of the grist though.
> 
> What were the addition times for the hops and ibu?


Magnum 15g - 60
Galaxy 5g - 20
Galaxy 5g - 15 
Galaxy 5g - 0
Around 33 IBU.

Probably go another 5 at 10 next time.

I was a little anxious going 19% rye simply because I was unfamiliar with it. No worries, delicious spicy edge and great mouth feel.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Dave70 said:


> Magnum 15g - 60
> Galaxy 5g - 20
> Galaxy 5g - 15
> Galaxy 5g - 0
> Around 33 IBU.
> 
> Probably go another 5 at 10 next time.
> 
> I was a little anxious going 19% rye simply because I was unfamiliar with it. No worries, delicious spicy edge and great mouth feel.


Thanks Dave. Did you get much aroma from the 0min addition?


----------



## manticle

> One of those de guarde thingys.. You know, those things with teeny amounts of hops.. Must be almost 2 years old.. Brewed by manticle at a case swap I believe
> 
> Delightful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0199.JPG


Wish I still had some left. Glad it aged well.


----------



## Yob

Ive still got a few, if you're coming to the Swap later in the month I'll save one for you


----------



## Dave70

Pratty1 said:


> Thanks Dave. Did you get much aroma from the 0min addition?


Initially, but fades pretty quickly, hence the idea of a further addition. Maby Citra or Centennial would be a better choice.
Like I said, was brewed to be shared among the general populace, so I tried to keep a hand on the reins. Next time, bugger em. Theres a cracking IPA in there somewhere.


----------



## manticle

Yob said:


> Ive still got a few, if you're coming to the Swap later in the month I'll save one for you


Aiming to get there for a bit. Got committments in the evening so can't repeat past events unfortunately.


----------



## primusbrew

Dunkelweizen. Good start to the weekend.


----------



## Dan Pratt

primusbrew said:


> Dunkelweizen. Good start to the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1415954195.289790.jpg


Ooh dunkel.....looks great, Please share the beer specs?


----------



## TheWiggman

My English Barley Wine posted earlier. Cracked open again, but this photo courtesy of Olympus not Apple.







I knew I'd had 500ml of this. Very nice. Must make another big beer soon, these things really are a treat.


----------



## Danwood

Oh yes...it's a dirty, big 'ol filthy glass of dark, dirty, filthy darkness.

RIS..oaked with staves soaked in Shirraz. 

It's a pretty good feeling, knowing I've got 3/4 keg of this and another cube yet to be fermented.

Bought a kilo of cherries today, which are pitted and sitting in vodka, ready to get slung into the keg and left for a few months. 

I won't be wasting the vodka neither, son !

And Yob, if you're out there, there's a few bottles set aside of pre-oak, pre-cherries and 'the lot', as a thanks for the killer glasses.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Damnnn. That sounds awesome!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

ESB.....

I love the colour of it.


----------



## hwall95

The last bottle of the European style lager I brewed for my older brothers wedding.




Still quite a nice beer and perfect after cleaning up the yard on this hot afternoon.


----------



## StalkingWilbur

The Perth homebrew share collab red wine barrel fermented/aged sour porter finally made it into a glass. 

Starts off with a sour tartness which then blends into red berries, red wine and some creamy oak and vanilla. Finishes super dry and doesn't linger at all. 

Very nice for three weeks in the bottle. 

Labels are being designed and going to wax dip the caps for extra bling and aging. 

It was an awesome experience and made some new friends along the way. Talks are now underway for the next barrel fill. Either a sour red/brown or a sour milk stout are some of the possibilities at the moment. 




The official stats are (lab tested); ABV: 7%(FG: 1.016) & IBU: 22. And If you care about PH it is 3.77.


----------



## dent

How long was it in the barrel?


----------



## StalkingWilbur

About six months. The sourness wasn't added intentionally and was picked up from the barrel. Turned out pretty good though. I think it's going to be really solid in 6+ months.


----------



## djar007

Testing my swap beer. Steam beer. Needs more carbing. Not panicking yet.


----------



## Black n Tan

My Kolsch is on the left and the Fruh Kolsch (authentic from Cologne) on the right. My Kolsch has more carbonation and head, is marginally paler and is a little more hop forward, but pretty happy with the side by side tasting. 



EDIT: Oh yeh, the Fruh is probably filtered, but mine is not (gelatine and polyclar).


----------



## rude

Black n Tan said:


> My Kolsch is on the left and the Fruh Kolsch (authentic from Cologne) on the right. My Kolsch has more carbonation and head, is marginally paler and is a little more hop forward, but pretty happy with the side by side tasting.
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender.jpg
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeh, the Fruh is probably filtered, but mine is not (gelatine and polyclar).


----------



## rude

Looks very nice I hope my Kolsch looks that good ccing at the moment meanwhile did a notto versionView attachment 76626


----------



## rude

Whoops posting on phone does me up


----------



## robv

Freshly kegged white IPA


----------



## Dan Pratt

I see your White IPA and raise you a Black IPA


----------



## CrookedFingers

Geez pratty.
Looks like you see his dry paddock and raise him a luscious hop plant too.


CF


----------



## IsonAd

I've got one too Pratty. Looks like we'll have to split the pot.


----------



## Dan Pratt

IsonAd said:


> I've got one too Pratty. Looks like we'll have to split the pot.


win/win


----------



## Dan Pratt

Robv said:


> Freshly kegged white IPA
> 
> 
> 
> white ipa.JPG


Hi Robv,

I have been researching White IPA and tried some recently from commercials.

Can you share your recipe for that one?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Mosaic Summer Ale.
Terrible photo and terrible pour, but most importantly my first ever beer out of a keg (via bronco)!


----------



## Blind Dog

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Mosaic Summer Ale.
> Terrible photo and terrible pour, but most importantly my first ever beer out of a keg (via bronco)!


How do you find the Mosaic? Tried it a few times and been very underwhelmed, but wondered if your experience was different?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Blind Dog said:


> How do you find the Mosaic? Tried it a few times and been very underwhelmed, but wondered if your experience was different?


Probably a little early for me to call BD. This is my first use of it, and I was a bit tired and emotional (early I know but it's been a long week for a few reasons) at my first taste.
Anywho, first impression is I love the aroma, but I wonder if it might get a bit cloying, which is probably more my use/recipe rather than the hop itself.

Wishy-washy response sorry, but I do have a keg full, so I have plenty of further tasting to go.


----------



## Danwood

I got mega-peach in fermenter. ..but it did die off very quickly. 

I'd go quite hard with late/dry additions next time, personally. With a balancing C hop, probably.


----------



## MCHammo

I've had great success pairing mosaic with cascade. My house APA uses:
10g Mosaic 30 min
10g Cascade 30 min

15g Mosaic 10 min

12g Mosaic in cube
12g Cascade in cube

Dry hop (late in the ferment) with:
12g Mosaic
12g Cascade
12g Citra

This is on top of a fairly fat base of:
4.2kg Maris Otter
1.0kg Munich I
0.3kg Munich Wheat
0.1kg Med. Crystal

Mash at 67°C, 'cool' in cube, and ferment at 18°C with WLP001. Choice as.


----------



## Ciderman

Best beer yet. APA. 4th AG


----------



## philmud

Kölsch late hopped with summer saaz. I lagered this too early (I think) and had to 'burp' the bottles, but it's come up a treat. Used clarity-ferm here too & it's pretty bloody clear considering I BIAB and tend not to get very clear beers.


----------



## DU99

another killing of Mosiac






It's Cold 

View attachment Mosaic Brew.html


----------



## robv

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Robv,
> 
> I have been researching White IPA and tried some recently from commercials.
> 
> Can you share your recipe for that one?


Hi Pratty 
I will get the recipe to you.

Cheers


----------



## Lodan

Wow, i love this thread. It's been awhile since I have logged in, but this thread always has the goods! keep up the great beers guys

Currently brewing Waggastews zombiedust clone with Mosaic. Here is another great beer,Little Fella's Pale Ale, helping me get through the brew :icon_cheers:


----------



## hwall95

Just finished up pitching a cube and it's cleanup so time to try my 7 month old ale. Probably a bit strong at 9.8% for an arvo beer but it's really nice, very raisiny/plummy and quite sweet as it finished around 1.024. Definitely could use more aging. Photo makes it look darker then it is but at least it shows off it's creamy head.


----------



## jyo

Belgian Wit.

Drinking nicely.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Jyo......Brilliant!!

and just quietly, is that kooch?


----------



## jyo

Yeah, mate. It's a ******* menace.


----------



## billygoat

DaveHQ's Rye IPA.
Drinks very nicely on a hot afternoon.


----------



## billygoat

Vic45's English Bitter.
Lovely silky body, carbonated just right.
Nice malt flavour and aroma, bitterness perfect for my taste.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> Yeah, mate. It's a ******* menace.


I heard you stopped drinkin ?
Must be just a rumor getting round :chug:


----------



## IsonAd

Rosehip and hibiscus saison.


----------



## slcmorro

Interesting. Tell us more mate. Rosehip ad hibiscus!


----------



## indica86

IsonAd said:


> Rosehip and hibiscus saison.



Ooh La La
Looks great.
Recipe ideas please


----------



## IsonAd

Probably sounds fancier than it is, but it turned out great, nice and dry with a bit of tartness from the fancy bits. It's a split batch that I poured 1L of tea brewed with 14 tea bags of rosehip and hibiscus tea (no actual tea, just the rosehip and hibiscus - see picture below of packet) into the secondary of 9 litres of the below brew. THe remaining 11 or so litres I brewed as a normal saison - which also turned out great but could do with a bit more punch from the hops - next batch will include styrian goldings at 5 mins I reckon.



4.7kg Pilsner
350g munich
350g wheat
200g table sugar
EKG 30g at 60
EKG 40g at 5
20g EKG and 30g Motueka in the cube

WLP 566 - pitched at 22C and let it go up to about 27C 

Used these tea bags that I picked up at coles. I would definitely brew this again, it's a winner for sure.


----------



## fletcher

Prince Imperial said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1417248766.327143.jpg
> Kölsch late hopped with summer saaz. I lagered this too early (I think) and had to 'burp' the bottles, but it's come up a treat. Used clarity-ferm here too & it's pretty bloody clear considering I BIAB and tend not to get very clear beers.


looks awesome mate. when did you add the clarity-ferm? to the fermenter when adding the yeast?


----------



## indica86

IsonAd said:


> Probably sounds fancier than it is, but it turned out great, nice and dry with a bit of tartness from the fancy bits. It's a split batch that I poured 1L of tea brewed with 14 tea bags of rosehip and hibiscus tea (no actual tea, just the rosehip and hibiscus - see picture below of packet) into the secondary of 9 litres of the below brew. THe remaining 11 or so litres I brewed as a normal saison - which also turned out great but could do with a bit more punch from the hops - next batch will include styrian goldings at 5 mins I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7kg Pilsner
> 350g munich
> 350g wheat
> 200g table sugar
> EKG 30g at 60
> EKG 40g at 5
> 20g EKG and 30g Motueka in the cube
> 
> WLP 566 - pitched at 22C and let it go up to about 27C
> 
> Used these tea bags that I picked up at coles. I would definitely brew this again, it's a winner for sure.


Lovely, I have Rosella (the hibiscus mention in the "tea" I believe) growing all over the place.
Last time I made a Rosella Wheat and Cider.


----------



## CoxR

First attempt at fermenting ANYTHING turned out drinkable. 
Bright ale recipe from Craftbrewer. I have had better but also had worse. First attempt at brewing so I did a BIAB. Thanks QLD Kev for your advice.


----------



## indica86

Kingpin II






This is a red rye. My attempt at a Bridgeport Kingpin Look a Like.
Not sure how close it is to that but it is an amazing beer.
Dark fruit on the nose, maybe plum?
Big spice in the mouth, some king of acidic citrus stuff.
Big bitterness. Lovely dank after taste > sweet > bitter and clean to sweet.

Far out. One of the better beers I have brewed.

64 IBU and 7.2%


----------



## droid

that looks awesome! what are the red dots? please don't tell me there are no red dots, can I have one to try? i'll swap ya a 9% big ale?


----------



## indica86

Bubbles maybe? I'll be seeing red dots shortly.
PM me re swap.


----------



## philmud

fletcher said:


> looks awesome mate. when did you add the clarity-ferm? to the fermenter when adding the yeast?


Yep, says to add when pitching your yeast.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Not the greatest photo, but happy with the taste.
Cascade amber ale.
Inspired by my affections for hightail ale, but not a clone.


----------



## Dan Pratt

CrookedFingers said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1417934203.373731.jpg
> 
> Not the greatest photo, but happy with the taste.
> Cascade amber ale.
> Inspired by my affections for hightail ale, but not a clone.


 looks tasty CF. What was the hop schedule and IBU?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hey pratty.

20g Simcoe @60
25g cascade @ 15
25g cascade whirlpool.
38 IBU

Malt, if interested was,
4.5 MO
280g dark crystal.
5.9%

Looking forward to it clearing a little more.
But tastes pretty good.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Thanks CF, nice and simple.


----------



## CrookedFingers

That's how I roll man ! Haha
Easy brew days, easy drinking.
Happy days.


----------



## mckenry

Classic American Pilsner
Perfectly crisp and clean. 4 months lagering in the keg. Exactly what's needed after a stinking hot and humid day


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

The first pour from my second ever kegged beer, a Pils-Nelson Sauvin SMASH (another terrible pic as per my norm).
My first keg blew today before I'd even finished the build, I'm still running solely on the $4 bronco.
This build is either very thirsty work or that first keg had a leak (I'm pushing option 2 with SWMBO).


----------



## droid

puffy pale ale


----------



## BottloBill

Found a few of these lurking at the back of the pantry, wifey said they have been in there for at least 2 years:huh: Have no record of what they are or if they are all the same. I know is its bloody nice though....lemon and tangerine undertones


----------



## BottloBill

That's better pick for above post


----------



## hwall95

Finally got my keg of English Dark Mild to stop leaking so time for a pint! 




Nice to have light easy drinking beer around for these warmer nights.


----------



## billygoat

American Stout.
Never brewed one or drank one before today.
Even though its bittered to 70 IBU's its sweet in the mid pallate and then finishes bitter. Could probably do with a bit more roast. Nice mouth feel.
The recipe came from "Brewing Classic Styles".
Also it's the first time I have used my new stout tap. Using only CO2 but very happy with the pour.


----------



## billygoat

That photo was the right way up when I posted it.
Fucked if I know.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I love that you have never had a stout before and already want more roast.


----------



## billygoat

Pratty1 said:


> I love that you have never had a stout before and already want more roast.


Reread the post Pratty1.
I've had plenty of stouts but never an American Stout.


----------



## Dan Pratt

The post doesn't state that you have had heaps of stouts, anyway top work on the beer and the new tap. 

Are you planning to do nitro?


----------



## billygoat

Pratty1 said:


> The post doesn't state that you have had heaps of stouts, anyway top work on the beer and the new tap.
> Are you planning to do nitro?


Quite right, the post doesn't state that I've had plenty of stouts.
It states that this is the first American stout that I have brewed or drank.

No, I'm not planning to go Nitro.


----------



## djar007

You should. Nitro stouts are chewy. And creamy.


----------



## DU99

*LCPA Clone... Post No 1057* whats brewing


----------



## droid

marris otter <edit> pale ale
crystal - crystal pale
LDME
white sugar

centennial all the way through
red safale

somewhere around 9%


----------



## mje1980

No pics but I'm drinking a pale mild. Just MO and flaked barley, with Irish ale yeast. Yummy maltiness with a smooth mouthfeel. Light fruitiness and a bright white head. Bit hazy but I think it's around 8 days from grain to brain so I'm ok with that. Planning the same grist but swapping the flaked barley for rolled oats ( same amount ).


----------



## Topher

Hefeweizen, simply half pils, half wheat malt, and a touch of Munich. 
Kegged yesterday, Tastes amazing, bubble gum and cloves. Quite dry, but with a big enough mouthfeel. 4.5% so I can drink many many more.
Treat WB-06 right and it produces an amazing Hefe.


----------



## mje1980

Don't drink too many, plenty of swell around . My excuse is my dodgy knee haha


----------



## tugger

I'm drinking a mo cyrstal20 ale with pride of ringwood and nelson sav.
I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## Topher

mje1980 said:


> Don't drink too many, plenty of swell around . My excuse is my dodgy knee haha


Bit of a mess here today, bad winds too. Might wait till things settle down late tomorrow or Sunday. There will a couple of places firing down your way though! 

Forgot the picture, I guess I can show off the fridge too!


----------



## droid

Topher said:


> Hefeweizen, simply half pils, half wheat malt, and a touch of Munich.
> Kegged yesterday, Tastes amazing, bubble gum and cloves. Quite dry, but with a big enough mouthfeel. 4.5% so I can drink many many more.
> *Treat WB-06 right and it produces an amazing Hefe.*


my workmate is into the hefe's can you link the recipe or detail it briefly, temps, hops too? or pm cheers m8


----------



## Topher

Mashed about 64-65. Hersbrucker but would have to look up the ibu. 

Ferment was 15c for a few days, 18for a few days and 21 for a few days. 1 pack in 15 litres. 

Still have a cube of the same wort with cascade and citra in it, gonna ferment with Us05.


----------



## dent

Summer Wheat Harvest






I haven't brewed a wheat beer in four years or so, but I had a couple lately that made me reconsider my usual lack of enthusiasm for the style. I just followed Jamil's recipe for this for what it's worth - I was surprised by how little bittering hops the recipe called for, but it was right - the low bittering definitely helps the drinkability in this style. The Mangrove Jack wheat yeast just got dry pitched and it did a great job.


----------



## hwall95

American Pale Ale - with Amarillo, Centennial and a bit of Citra with a nice malty base. Only carbed yesterday and still a bit flat but tasting mighty fine! Nice to test our new tap mounted fridge!


----------



## jefin

Just started to sample the Xmass brews.

Kohatu APA Fancy Pants Clone Better Red than Dead





Really happy with all of them especially the BRTD. Now I just need to leave some for Xmass!

Cheers Jefin


----------



## droid

Topher said:


> Mashed about 64-65. Hersbrucker but would have to look up the ibu.
> 
> Ferment was 15c for a few days, 18for a few days and 21 for a few days. 1 pack in 15 litres.
> 
> Still have a cube of the same wort with cascade and citra in it, gonna ferment with Us05.


thanks!


dent said:


> Summer Wheat Harvest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't brewed a wheat beer in four years or so, but I had a couple lately that made me reconsider my usual lack of enthusiasm for the style. I just followed Jamil's recipe for this for what it's worth - I was surprised by how little bittering hops the recipe called for, but it was right - the low bittering definitely helps the drinkability in this style. The Mangrove Jack wheat yeast just got dry pitched and it did a great job.


whipper snipper wheat


----------



## Thefatdoghead

IPA 6.8% abv

BB pale 
Caravienna
Roast barley
Columbus
Centennial
Mozaic
Nelson flowers
Dry hoped with citra and centennial. 
Its hop hazy but tastes like a winner


----------



## Thefatdoghead

American wheat

50/50
Wey pils/wheat
Nelson flowers
Saaz D flowers
Kolsch yeast

light refreshing and clean.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Gav80 said:


> American wheat


American wheat here too.

50/50 BB Pale/BBWheat
Willamette and Centennial
WLP320

This time I can blame the photography on SWMBO.


----------



## Grott

Bottled on 29/10/12 what I call a Guinness style stout- Coopers stout can, flaked barley, dark roasted malt, caramel malt, crystal malt, choc malt, brown sugar, lactose and golding kent hops. Absolutely delicious if I say so myself ( brag).


Cheers


----------



## rheffera

An Altbier. 50/50 BB ale / unmalted wheat
Pils Coriander & bitter peel
Munich 1& 2 Magnum and Styrian
Melanoidin WLP400 - Wit
Carafa 1
90 grams of spalt
50IBU.
WLP036

Tasty


----------



## hwall95

Amarillo and Centennial (And a tad bit of Citra) APA. Overall, I'm pretty happy with it. Could do with slightly higher bitterness but malt and hop flavour pretty great.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Session Ale. 

4.3% 

29ibu - late kettle additions of Centennial/Amarillo

Dry Hopped with 2g/L Citra.


----------



## mje1980

Berlinner weisse.

Could be more carbed for a month in the bottle, I carbed this high. Not super sour, more tangy and tart. Little pongy sock aroma. I like it but can't help but think it'll be better with more fizz. I carbed it higher than I normally would so not sure why the carb is average. I'll leave it another month and try again. 

I can see why people brew this for summer, very light bodied and dry. With a little more sourness it would be even better. Next batch is sitting on some brett, so keen to try that. I have to drink more of what's in my champagne bottles over Christmas to empty some. Terrible problem .


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> No pics but I'm drinking a pale mild. Just MO and flaked barley, with Irish ale yeast. Yummy maltiness with a smooth mouthfeel. Light fruitiness and a bright white head. Bit hazy but I think it's around 8 days from grain to brain so I'm ok with that. Planning the same grist but swapping the flaked barley for rolled oats ( same amount ).


Really enjoying this, and will brew again definately. The haze hasn't changed but it's no big deal ( for me ) and probably to be expected with over 10% flaked barley. Might do a protein rest and glyco protein rest next time. Very nice light fruit ester and a slight tang ( yeast maybe, or flaked barley ? ). Lacing is good, not exceptional, but good enough. Smoothness to the mouthfeel. Very easy to drink. Very easy to drink. Very easy to drink. It's also really easy to drink. 

Need a few more kg's of flaked barley I think.


----------



## indica86

Julebryg. A Vienna Lager. Danish Christmas beer.











Stunning. Rich and malty, slight hint of anise at the end.
Crystal clear.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

indica86 said:


> Julebryg. A Vienna Lager. Danish Christmas beer.
> 
> 
> Stunning. Rich and malty, slight hint of anise at the end.
> Crystal clear.


Looks good....and ******* enormous (on my monitor anyway).


----------



## mje1980

He's only having one. One shed sized beer


----------



## Batz

Black IPA while waiting for tonight's storms to roll in.

Holy snapping grain mills this is a nice beer :beerbang:


----------



## moodgett

T minus 900 American Ale
@ 1 and a half weeks in the bottle


----------



## dent

Cube Hop Red Ale






It is 40 degrees in Perth today, with a nice fire going on the local hillside. Time for a beer. This is one of the hop cubing experimental batches - I know some guys have had success with this but I've not been super impressed with the results so far. I think there are a lot of variables around the kettle-to-cube dispensing temperature and the cooling rate of the cube, along with the specific volume and hop profile all together make it a bit hard to nail down as a process that works for everyone. 

This beer was pretty rough in early days but has cleaned up pretty well, is close to bright, and easy drinking. There isn't a hell of a lot of hops on the nose though, as the american pale ale style goes this wouldn't win any awards in that department. And another brew next to it on the same process was pretty much the same deal, but with unbalanced bitterness that really let the beer down. So I guess it's back to using the chiller - as effective as it is in this weather.


----------



## drewstertherooster

Dent, where are you in perth that you're near the fire? I'm in Bertram, currently bottling a summer hopped saison


----------



## dent

Bellevue, in old timey Eastern suburbs. The saison any good?


----------



## drewstertherooster

Oh, there's a fire near me too. I'll have to wait til it's carbed and refrigerated to find out. Brew day was a series of cock ups that resulted in a severely altered recipe, but it's definitely beer


----------



## mje1980

I brewed a blonde ale not long ago with just ding pils and Vienna ( 84.4% and 15.6% respectively ). 2 tett additions. 1.037 and 15 ibu's. I was going to use US05 but ended up using wlp 004 Irish ale and kept it around 16-18c. 

It's bloody nice. This yeast is a cracker.


----------



## lael

dent said:


> Cube Hop Red Ale


Such amazing bokeh every time. I think you've been asked before, but what lens is this?


----------



## dent

Thanks. This is just the nikon 28-300, the lens for the lazy man. That one was at f/11 even (I wanted the grass to be discernible). The bokeh is much nicer on the primes I find.


----------



## mikk

Double-berry Berliner Weisse, with thickest creamiest longest-lasting head of any beer I've made. 
Totally delicious, but a pain to make. 
Wonder if I can make a black one for winter?!


----------



## CrookedFingers

Pale ale.
81.7% MO
13.6% wheat... Too much I think.
4.6% med crystal

20g warrior @ 60
25g Amarillo @ 15
55 IBU 
WLP001
1.047- 1.011

Not bad, but cloudy, I don't care.
Can really taste the wheat.
Goes down well.


Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## CrookedFingers

CrookedFingers said:


> Pale ale.
> 81.7% MO
> 13.6% wheat... Too much I think.
> 4.6% med crystal
> 
> 20g warrior @ 60
> 25g Amarillo @ 15
> 55 IBU
> WLP001
> 1.047- 1.011
> 
> Not bad, but cloudy, I don't care.
> Can really taste the wheat.
> Goes down well.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## rude

mikk said:


> Double-berry Berliner Weisse, with thickest creamiest longest-lasting head of any beer I've made.
> Totally delicious, but a pain to make.
> Wonder if I can make a black one for winter?!


Mate that looks awesome well done


----------



## rude

Brains bitter pale malt , carramunich 2 , touch of choc , Thames Valley yeast only a third left for Xmas


Kolsch all pils malt wyeast Kolsch yeast allso only a third left for Xmas first time with kegs & Loving it


----------



## droid

hot damn!


----------



## billygoat

Drinking slcmorro's Dark IPA on a wheat yeast, one of the beers in a Ballarat swap we had a couple of weeks ago.
Very refreshing.


----------



## slcmorro

Glad you like it mate


----------



## jyo

ESB.
Maris Otter, Medium Crystal, Biscuit, Challenger and Bobek Styrians, 1469 @ 17'.

I think this is one of my best ESBs. I usually throw too many hops in my ESBs, and I showed some restrain here. 3rd pour from the keg, and I think I may have my chill haze problems under control!


----------



## billygoat

jyo said:


> ESB.
> Maris Otter, Medium Crystal, Biscuit, Challenger and Bobek Styrians, 1469 @ 17'.
> 
> I think this is one of my best ESBs. I usually throw too many hops in my ESBs, and I showed some restrain here. 3rd pour from the keg, and I think I may have my chill haze problems under control!


Wouldn't mind a pint of that.


----------



## fletcher

my christmas blonde ale.

pils and a touch of crystal.
tettnang and w1007.
crisp and a slight hint of floral spice. tettnang is fast becoming my favourite noble.


----------



## BottloBill

fletcher said:


> my christmas blonde ale.
> 
> pils and a touch of crystal.
> tettnang and w1007.
> crisp and a slight hint of floral spice. tettnang is fast becoming my favourite noble.


very nice


----------



## slcmorro

I'm drinking billygoats 6.8% American Stout. Delightful. No picture, but it's extremely well received even one this 30c night. Done a great job. Coffee, rich fruit, chocolate.


----------



## mje1980

mikk said:


> Double-berry Berliner Weisse, with thickest creamiest longest-lasting head of any beer I've made.
> Totally delicious, but a pain to make.
> Wonder if I can make a black one for winter?!


Oh ******* hell that looks nice!. I have a cherry berlinner sitting at the moment. I've got a sample bottle which looks the same colour ready for a New Year's Eve taster. If it pours half as pretty as that I'll be happy!


----------



## droid

bohemian pilsner
pils malt
5%carapils
ella
tettnang
dry saaz

way too dark, too toffee / coffee - never again





but i'll still drink it hehe


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ WTF.....thats not pilsner malt and 5% carapils....if you get that colour and flavour you must of had some dark malts....what happened??


----------



## seamad

5% caraaroma ?


----------



## droid

hmmn ok well I ordered 5kg of pilsner malt and 250gms of carapils
it arrived uncracked (good) but with the carapils already mixed in...(bad) - I didn't say it was for one recipe and I wanted to do two 2.5kg batches
I tried to separate it and of course after 5mins I thought bugger this for a joke

what say you? how much do you reckon is in there?


----------



## droid

ang ang on - I better check the order...


----------



## droid

it was carafer?

ok so i'm an idiot


----------



## dent

That's a Schwarzbier recipe right there. Surprised you don't like it though.


----------



## droid

@dent - well I don't like it as a b pils
might like it as a schwarzbier hehe after I work out what that is


----------



## Blind Dog

TTL inspired ordinary bitter (MO, Munich and a touch of chocolate for colour; 2l boiled hard to a syrup; north down for bittering, EKG for flavour and flameout, Styrian cubed hopped). 3.6%ABV, 33IBU. Going down a treat


----------



## Danwood

That looks pretty good, mate. You may live in Melbourne, sir !


----------



## rude

Allready posted pics of my Kolsch bad photos waiting for keg to blow but they still keep coming & clear now only prob is 5.3 5.4 % getting quite pissed I don't mind but missus doesn't here's another shot to show how it's cleared upup


----------



## moodgett

APA based on my nats entry
Centennial, Cascade, Citra and Amarillo to about 45 ibu


----------



## Black n Tan

California Common, first time I have brewed this and it is a definite re-run. Needs to lager for a few weeks but well worth the wait.


----------



## mje1980

Not as pretty as the other cherry berlinner the other day, but jeez it tastes bloody great for 9 days in the bottle. I will absolutely do another batch. Actually I'll probably make many many more batches! Tart, full of cherry and so easy to drink.


----------



## fletcher

drinking what remains of my christmas wheat.

wheat, pils, munich
touch of tettnang
mangrove jack's bavarian wheat


----------



## drewstertherooster

Using new tasting paddle

Left to right

Summer-hopped saison
Traditional saison
Hefe (though this bottle is infected)
El dorado 10 min RyePA


----------



## waggastew

Its hot and this beer is going down a treat. Watermelon Wheat beer, US style wheat brewed with WY1010 and then a whole load of watermelon juice into secondary. Watermelon comes through just enough to give a fruity sweet edge but the beer itself shines. Apologies for the girly (but obligatory) garnish!


----------



## seamad

Kolsch
90% weyer premium pils 10% weyer pale wheat
Wyeast Kolsch II
Filtered to keg yesterday


----------



## michaeld16

waggastew said:


> Its hot and this beer is going down a treat. Watermelon Wheat beer, US style wheat brewed with WY1010 and then a whole load of watermelon juice into secondary. Watermelon comes through just enough to give a fruity sweet edge but the beer itself shines. Apologies for the girly (but obligatory) garnish!


Nice i can see that one lifting skirts
Sounds tasty too


----------



## waggastew

michaeld16 said:


> Nice i can see that one lifting skirts
> Sounds tasty too


I knew I should have worn a kilt!


----------



## mofox1

BBQ steak RIS. Because of all the buggers posting in the steak thread.

Thick, roasty, medium bitter and sweet finishing.

I forget the recipe, but there was a crap load of roast in there. Not my best, but sitting in the sun on the deck after a BBQ... no complaints.


----------



## fletcher

waggastew said:


> Its hot and this beer is going down a treat. Watermelon Wheat beer, US style wheat brewed with WY1010 and then a whole load of watermelon juice into secondary. Watermelon comes through just enough to give a fruity sweet edge but the beer itself shines. Apologies for the girly (but obligatory) garnish!


apologies? don't be silly mate. it looks awesome.


----------



## A3k

Vienna lager. About 4-5 months old now and tasting great.


----------



## waggastew

A3k said:


> Vienna lager. About 4-5 months old now and tasting great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I think I can see you fingerprints through that beer it's so clear!


----------



## menoetes

My first-ever Belgian Wit - a bit spicy and bloody lovely!


----------



## A3k

Thanks waggastew, I'm pretty happy with it. If only they all came out this clear.

Menoetes, the wit looks good. 

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G

American Amber on Nitrogen mix smoothflow.

Mother's Milk. Instead of the spritzy sparkle of the CO2 version - it's a double batch so I have a keg of each - it's just creamy and coats the mouth and slides down seductively past the tongue and where my tonsils used to be. AAAAHHHHHH.

This is really what Kilkenny _should _taste like. I'll probably serve most of my ales on nitro out of the stout tap from now on, next best thing to handpump with a sparkler.


----------



## Bribie G

A3k said:


> Vienna lager. About 4-5 months old now and tasting great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That photo should be shown to every new aspiring brewer, if necessary at gunpoint. Well done sir.


----------



## CoxR

3rd AG brew, taste good. It's beer, it's Ross's Summer ale. Happy it's drinkable having only ever fermented 3 brews ever.


----------



## menoetes

Looks great Coxr, beautiful colour and pretty good clarity. It looks like you've been brewing for years already.

It's so appealing that I wish I had a glass of it in my hand right now


----------



## A3k

Bribie G said:


> That photo should be shown to every new aspiring brewer, if necessary at gunpoint. Well done sir.


Thanks Bribie.


----------



## CoxR

menoetes said:


> Looks great Coxr, beautiful colour and pretty good clarity. It looks like you've been brewing for years already.
> 
> It's so appealing that I wish I had a glass of it in my hand right now


Thanks, I am just lucky that I found this site so I am able to learn from those who have been brewing for years.


----------



## hwall95

Dr. Smurtos Golden Ale that I made for brother for Christmas - I kept a bottle for quality control..

Overall turned out nicely, nice maltiness with a gentle grapefruit citrusy flavour which is kinda refreshing after very hoppy beers I've had lately. 

Edit: also slightly too dark since I boiled off too much and didn't dilute it back down, but ohwell


----------



## Dan Pratt

Looks great, did you use Amarillo?


----------



## hwall95

Pratty1 said:


> Looks great, did you use Amarillo?


Yeah all Amarillo, even used the last of my stock but it was well worth it


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Inspired by the 'oldest bottled beer' thread I've opened this blast from the past.
According to my brew logs it was bottled in Feb 1998. One of those old Muntons Gold kits (Highland Heavy Ale) with two tins of hopped extract. 
Also according to my notes the average ferm temp was 27C and it was bottled after 7 days...ahh, the good old days.


----------



## waggastew

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Inspired by the 'oldest bottled beer' thread I've opened this blast from the past.
> According to my brew logs it was bottled in Feb 1998. One of those old Muntons Gold kits (Highland Heavy Ale) with two tins of hopped extract.
> Also according to my notes the average ferm temp was 27C and it was bottled after 7 days...ahh, the good old days.


Carb looks pretty tidy for a beer that old! Must have given it some with the capper


----------



## mje1980

I brewed one of those kits. Wasn't half bad. 


How is it ???


----------



## Dan Pratt

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Inspired by the 'oldest bottled beer' thread I've opened this blast from the past.
> According to my brew logs it was bottled in Feb 1998. One of those old Muntons Gold kits (Highland Heavy Ale) with two tins of hopped extract.
> Also according to my notes the average ferm temp was 27C and it was bottled after 7 days...ahh, the good old days.


that made me laugh out loud, so funny to read the reference to the old days of 27c ferms and bottling after 7days.

Looks like it held up well, as already asked, does it taste ok?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

No good at all I'm afraid gents. If there was ever a trainee beer judge who just couldn't pick up the sherry/wet cardboard of an oxidised beer one whiff of this would set him/her straight.

@mje1980. My notes did say I enjoyed it way back when (even after a 27 degree fermentation). Not surprisingly time hasn't been kind (to me or to this brew).


----------



## Tahoose

I found a bottle of my first ever kit beer the other day at one SWMBOs relatives places. 

Couldn't finish it..


----------



## mckenry

Here are a few I've had in the last hehmmm day or two...... Luckily I didn't photograph the 'I'll just try another to be sure' seconds and thirds.... I love summer in the highlands!

Hefeweizen



Premium American lager



No introduction needed


----------



## TheWiggman

Do you filter mckenry? Those beers are so clear I can almost see through the RIS (I presume).


----------



## DU99

could be BlackIPA..look's good mckenry


----------



## Mattrox

Drinking a Cooper kits and bits Amarillo Golden Ale..... hitting the spot.


Their Hop slam IPA UK which I opened a tester today... and a couple more... has carbed up early and is a nice drop too. I'll have to leave a few to age a bit.... but it's drinking well now......


----------



## Mattrox

Going down too well.


----------



## mckenry

TheWiggman said:


> Do you filter mckenry? Those beers are so clear I can almost see through the RIS (I presume).


Yes, I gelatin filter and CC. The hefe I did not though. It's cloudy when I give the keg a roll. It's been sitting for a while. Yes it's a stout, not RI though. 
They are see through!


----------



## jyo

Looks hazy to me


----------



## Lodan

Work tomorrow will be hard thanks to the delicious Waggastew zombiedust clone (Mosaic)

Edit: Shit, tomorrow is today


----------



## Wrayza

Prost Weizen by Brad Smith, still a little fresh (bottled) but tasting great. Whirlfloc to boil, no CC or finings, nice and hazy!

Edit, forgot to attach, too distracted.


----------



## djar007

Vic swap beer on the handpump. Creamy goodness.


----------



## Black n Tan

Berliner Weisse. God I love sours.


----------



## dent

Special Blend






A fairly average pale ale + about 1/3 of pretty full on porter makes this tasty summertime beverage.


----------



## waggastew

Post beach swim birthday lunch - Stew's Craft Brews tasting paddle and a BBQ Bratwurst roll with caramelised onions and mustard.

L-R German Pils, Oz Prem Lager, Watermelon Wheat, US Amarillo Rye


----------



## BottloBill

Bohemian pils 3 weeks in the bottle.
This is my third full all grain and very happy with it.
In all its glory against the Monster Chinook back drop


----------



## warra48

waggastew said:


> Post beach swim birthday lunch - Stew's Craft Brews tasting paddle and a BBQ Bratwurst roll with caramelised onions and mustard.
> 
> L-R German Pils, Oz Prem Lager, Watermelon Wheat, US Amarillo Rye


And you didn't think to invite any of us?? Looks like a treat was had by all !


----------



## pipsyboy

Citra pale ale FWK. 

Half way to being carbonated 'fizzy' and poured through my stout tap on CO2 at 10psi. 

Very nice, smooth drop but needs something. I have that something in the fridge. Will keg hop about 20g of cascade.


----------



## Grott

Looks bloody nice, teasing us all for a beer at 8am.


----------



## pipsyboy

Lol. This was taken yesterday honest. Just forgot to post.


----------



## hwall95

Belgian Saison I made for Qld Caseswap, 2nd last bottle which means I need to brew another! Goes pretty well on this warm qld afternoon!


----------



## seamad

Hefeweizen


Weyerman's pale wheat 60% and premium pils 40%
Mashed @ 43/15;62/30;72/30;78/15.
Wyeast 3068 @ 16

Lovely balance of banana/clove

Noticed a sticker for the first time on the bottom of the glass that said it's from Bamberg ( my brother lived in Germany for 20 odd years and brought a set back one trip ) so quite appropriate. He's now my brew assistant and we cracked this keg yesterday to much satisfaction.


----------



## CrookedFingers

The 5thirty IPA

76 IBU
5.9%
18L
90.9% MO
5.5% Gladfields toffee
3.6% med crystal

15g warrior @ 60
10g cascade & magnum @ 45
5g cascade & 10g magnum @ 35
5g magnum @ 25
5g cascade & 15g Simcoe @ 5
Dry hop @ 6 days was 18g cascade & 50g Simcoe.


So good. I'm no expert however.
But....Tastes like licking pine trees !!!
Love that pine resin flavour !!!!


----------



## Dave70

You should chuck a few fresh pine cones in the boil next time and see how it goes. 
Then dry hop.
(with pine cones)


----------



## djgilmore

Tasting paddle of homebrew.
Pilsner, ESB, Amarillo IPA, Dirty water brown (from brewing classic styles)


----------



## Lemon

LCPA AG clone



Edit, no photo


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Wey Pils/Nelson Sauvin SMASH.


----------



## dent

Mawson Stone Brew






Made with fire + rocks about 7 months ago. Fermented with Workhorse (on the farm, no temp control!) and bottle conditioned. This has come out wonderfully clean with all the smoky caramelly flavours you'd expect from the process. It seemed a bit light on in those terms earlier on, but it has come out so clean -- now those great stone brew characteristics are shining out with clarity.


----------



## TheWiggman

Bloody hell you're a showoff with that camera of yours dent. And beers.


----------



## keifer33

Sounds awesome Dent!


----------



## Mitchlj73

dent said:


> Mawson Stone Brew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made with fire + rocks about 7 months ago. Fermented with Workhorse (on the farm, no temp control!) and bottle conditioned. This has come out wonderfully clean with all the smoky caramelly flavours you'd expect from the process. It seemed a bit light on in those terms earlier on, but it has come out so clean -- now those great stone brew characteristics are shining out with clarity.


I wonder how the ones in the dam are holding up, have you tried to dredge them up to take a looksy?


----------



## dent

TheWiggman said:


> Bloody hell you're a showoff with that camera of yours dent. And beers.


No camera, I just rely on an abundance of talent :lol: Thanks.




Mitch_76 said:


> I wonder how the ones in the dam are holding up, have you tried to dredge them up to take a looksy?


I checked that they had been unmolested a few weeks ago, but I will leave the dredging operation until the start of winter or so, then put them on the shelf up there to settle - this is not a beer you can happily drink the sediment, unless you enjoy the soapy taste of ash.


----------



## jyo

I cracked one the other night too. This is a great beer and looks just damn sexy! Clarity is amazing, as is the head retention on this beer. Good to know that my involvement alone does not contribute to haze! It holds a fine, beady head the whole glass. Love the smokiness and full depth of caramelisation, and the 6-7% creeps up on you. I've never had a beer like it.

I can just imagine someone pulling on the rope in the dam expecting to pull in a koonack trap and find a dozen longnecks!


----------



## mje1980

Pale mild. Mo oats and Irish ale yeast


----------



## Danwood

Mo oats, mo problems.


----------



## CrookedFingers

ESB
62.3% trad ale
29% MO
8.7% med crystal

EKG all the way.
25g @ 60
15g @ 30
25g @ 15
31 IBU

4.5%
WLP001


----------



## TheWiggman

My Pride of Wheat recipe, freshly poured (though I was a little too careful with the head). You can barely see the kids fighting thanks to the DOF.






Fermented warm using 10 month old re-cultured yeast. All phenolics and barely a banana on the nose even though it uses 3068 yeast. Apparently it's a good beer, but I don't like wheats. This one however I can drink.


----------



## hwall95

My 10 month old ale with my Belgian Rye Saison boiling in the background. Nothing like celebrating avoiding potential boil overs. Note to self, don't try to boil 41L in a 50L pot if you want an easy brew night..


----------



## droid

standing tall ~ thanks Ben, very nice - except it got me half pissed


----------



## droid

and this is the other mofo that just went down...not sure which one I like more, both are nicely balanced and goooood

if you haven't done a swapsy with someone on the forums b4, I highly recommend it ~ especially if your own beer is worse haha


----------



## indica86

Glad you liked them mate.
The rye (first post) is the best beer I have made.
Sent it for the xmas lotto too and was well liked there.
Approaching the best beer I have drunk.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Berliner weiss bier

1 year old and pretty darn refreshing. Needs more sourness though.


----------



## dent

Crystal Assisted Ale






This beer started out as a bit of a fail. Part of some new brewing methodology experiment, in the keg it turned out pretty lifeless and overbittered for the amount of malt character it had. So I made a very mini mash of 700g or so of medium crystal malt in a BIAB bag (lots of wastage for such a small mash) along with some extra enzyme to hopefully convert the extra starch. This turned into a litre and a half or so of wort which I boiled very briefly, then poured into the keg. 

The unfermented wort has given the beer a fairly intense, pleasant grainy overtone, along with a deep red hue. It certainly is quite different to the same malts actually fermented through.

The extra wort sure made the keg hazy for a couple months but as you can see, it has now turned bright and kept stable in the cold. A good win for bad beer.


----------



## hwall95

Brown Porter I brewed for my dad. Only 2 weeks in the bottle but tasting pretty nice. Quite promising, love the what pale choc malt and brown malt gives to porters


----------



## DU99

*Simcoe Ale*


----------



## Mr B

Columbus IPA, 6.7%, 65 ibu

Delicious, almost made it to the photo.

Got another one to show you




Mmmmmm


----------



## Mr B

And just for fun


----------



## paulyman

My Chinook and Cascade APA. Extremely hop hazy and a bit over carbed, damn coopers drops.

But smells and tastes awesome. A bit too bitter I think, but that might be the chinook giving it a harshness like Galaxy can? Never used it before so not sure.


----------



## fletcher

paulyman said:


> My Chinook and Cascade APA. Extremely hop hazy and a bit over carbed, damn coopers drops.
> 
> But smells and tastes awesome. A bit too bitter I think, but that might be the chinook giving it a harshness like Galaxy can? Never used it before so not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1423121516.206291.jpg


I'd say so mate. I made a predominantly Chinook ipa myself and used m44 which I think accentuated it further. lovely and piney but it took a long time to settle down and not as harsh


----------



## fletcher

a re-brew of the first all grain beer i ever made. added some columbus this time round. very happy with it...although sad as my keg blew after this glass 

pale
crystal
columbus, cascade, and cascade dry
m44


----------



## Tahoose

Was probably the nicest pint out of the keg too, always the way..


----------



## Mr B

Tahoose said:


> Was probably the nicest pint out of the keg too, always the way..



Too true, I have two that are about to go, every glass is special as it might be the last, or it might be only half* full


* Between 1 and 100%** And I even shared a couple today, was a heart stopping pour, let me tell you.....

** Or 110% depending on tap warmth, control, and head.....


----------



## sponge

Found a bottle of a 2yr old robust porter whilst cleaning out the garage yesterday. 

A very nice find indeed..


----------



## Kingy

Bullshead saison.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Snow Eater Ale (100% Chinook)

5.1% - Ale 82%, Vienna 15%, Crystal 60L 3%
30 IBU ( 30m/ 11ibu, 10m/ 19ibu )

US05 @ 19c and Chinook dry hopped 4g/L


----------



## hwall95

Shit photo by the iphone, but here's my very fresh (only 10 days since brewed) hefeweizen. Didn't aim to rush it but it finished in 3 days and was tasting great so left it for 5 more to clean up and kegged it on Friday. 

60% wheat, 40% pils, wyeast 3638 - Bavarian wheat & bittered to 14 with magnum. Simple as but very tasty


----------



## Bribie G

Faux lager on nitro mix.

Without the "spritz" and with that creamy mouthfeel it tastes more like liquid bread. Dangerously easy to smash a few down.


----------



## thrillho

My flat white stout.

78% Marris Otter
7% Chocolate
5% Crystal 60
5% Roast barley
3% Flaked Oats... dunno why, oh well!
2% Carafa II

ALSO! The equivalent of 5% lactose powder as well!

Mash 60 mins 67c

25 IBU of Challenger Hops at 60 mins
Dry-beaned with 5gm/L specialty coffee beans... I used Atomica.

Safale S-04 @ 19 deg







It smells sublime... tastes delicious and looks a treat...the slight creaminess of the lactose and the coffee bean aroma/slight flavour work just so well!

...Until the head disappears within seconds leaving nothing! No lacing, nothing! Could it have something to do with the oils in the coffee beans? What is taking my head? Would love to know haha 

Perhaps I'll sub the oats for Carapils next time? Regardless... delish beer that will go down a treat in winter. Perhaps a few months in the bottle will help its cause.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Bribie G

Could be the oats as they have some oils in them, whenever I use them I include some Carapils to give extra foaming. I'm doing a stout next, feck dem lagers :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## thrillho

Bribie G said:


> Could be the oats as they have some oils in them, whenever I use them I include some Carapils to give extra foaming. I'm doing a stout next, feck dem lagers :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


Then I'll sub the oats for Carapils next time! 'Tis the season... to brew big beers for winter! Cheers!


----------



## billygoat

ESB
Floor malted Maris Otter
Simpsons Medium
Dingeman Biscuit
EKG, Northdown, Challenger and Target.
About 40 IBU's.
5.6% ABV
Very nice and smooth.


----------



## Tony

Kingy said:


> Bullshead saison.


Hell yeah !!!


----------



## Spiesy

Glass is a bit frosty, and it's a fresh keg, but I'm really enjoying this Czech Pils. Such a clean flavour profile, with hints of peaches. 

Hoping it will clear up as I work my way through the keg.


----------



## roastinrich

Wet hopped Saison


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Slight double up, but my first ever beer in sparkling wine bottles (credit to SWMBO for draining them of their original contents).

Moo-moo Saison

Boh Pils 72%
Munich T1 9%
Pale Wheat 16%
Flaked Barley 3%

EKG @ 60min to 21IBU
Spalt and Styrians cube hopped.
Belle Saison used at 27C for 16 days
OG: 1.046
FG: 1.001 (maybe 1.000).


----------



## droid

wow some nice looking beers!

APA
bittered with vic secret to 40ibu's dry hopped with waimea from un zud (3.5g/l)
mo, crystal 60, crystal pale, bry-97
4.7%
bit young but acceptable



will use waimea again its quite earthy and bold, its happy to stand alone but something like mosaic might be a nice mix


----------



## Peter Wadey

thrillho said:


> My flat white stout.
> 
> 78% Marris Otter
> 7% Chocolate
> 5% Crystal 60
> 5% Roast barley
> 3% Flaked Oats... dunno why, oh well!
> 2% Carafa II
> 
> ALSO! The equivalent of 5% lactose powder as well!
> 
> Mash 60 mins 67c
> 
> 25 IBU of Challenger Hops at 60 mins
> Dry-beaned with 5gm/L specialty coffee beans... I used Atomica.
> 
> Safale S-04 @ 19 deg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells sublime... tastes delicious and looks a treat...the slight creaminess of the lactose and the coffee bean aroma/slight flavour work just so well!
> 
> ...Until the head disappears within seconds leaving nothing! No lacing, nothing! Could it have something to do with the oils in the coffee beans? What is taking my head? Would love to know haha
> 
> Perhaps I'll sub the oats for Carapils next time? Regardless... delish beer that will go down a treat in winter. Perhaps a few months in the bottle will help its cause.
> 
> Highly recommend.


Hi ,
I think the oil in your coffee beans may have more to do with the poor head than the oats.
I have used oats in stouts at higher % than this and not seen a drop in head retention.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Peter Wadey

Dad always said teeth were for straining the tea leaves.
Don't think he had hop flowers in minds.
Needing some hop flavour, so having a bit of a Goldings moment.





Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Bribie G

Aha, missed that one. Quick google, 15% oils.


----------



## seamad

thrillho said:


> My flat white stout.
> 
> 78% Marris Otter
> 7% Chocolate
> 5% Crystal 60
> 5% Roast barley
> 3% Flaked Oats... dunno why, oh well!
> 2% Carafa II
> 
> ALSO! The equivalent of 5% lactose powder as well!
> 
> Mash 60 mins 67c
> 
> 25 IBU of Challenger Hops at 60 mins
> Dry-beaned with 5gm/L specialty coffee beans... I used Atomica.
> 
> Safale S-04 @ 19 deg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smells sublime... tastes delicious and looks a treat...the slight creaminess of the lactose and the coffee bean aroma/slight flavour work just so well!
> 
> ...Until the head disappears within seconds leaving nothing! No lacing, nothing! Could it have something to do with the oils in the coffee beans? What is taking my head? Would love to know haha
> 
> Perhaps I'll sub the oats for Carapils next time? Regardless... delish beer that will go down a treat in winter. Perhaps a few months in the bottle will help its cause.
> 
> Highly recommend.


Arabica beans are @ 12-20 % oil iirc, so combined with the oats could be the problem


----------



## hwall95

Just got back from 6 hours of driving so time to sit down and have a beer with the housemates. A nice fresh clovey hefeweizen at 3 vol and an roasty oatmeal stout at 1.8.


----------



## menoetes

Lime Infused Cream Ale with both rice and polenta in the mash. Turned out a treat; cheers to Seehussen and Madpierre for their help with the recipe


----------



## paulyman

Okay, finally one I am proud of. The making of this all Mosaic IPA has been a bitch. But the taste makes it all worth it. With 7g/L it packs a punch, very earthy. But tastes citrusy.

Only 6 days in the bottle but couldn't wait to try one. Only one carb drop per 750mL bottle as well, much prefer this level of carbonation.


----------



## hwall95

Sharing a tasting paddle with the younger brother to teach him about the beers, would do four but I broke a glass when stacking them in our dishwasher.. Left to right: Oatmeal Stout, Brown Porter, Hefeweizen


----------



## CrookedFingers

CrookedFingers said:


> The 5thirty IPA
> 
> 76 IBU
> 5.9%
> 18L
> 90.9% MO
> 5.5% Gladfields toffee
> 3.6% med crystal
> 
> 15g warrior @ 60
> 10g cascade & magnum @ 45
> 5g cascade & 10g magnum @ 35
> 5g magnum @ 25
> 5g cascade & 15g Simcoe @ 5
> Dry hop @ 6 days was 18g cascade & 50g Simcoe.
> 
> 
> So good. I'm no expert however.
> But....Tastes like licking pine trees !!!
> Love that pine resin flavour !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421656296.885570.jpg




Here it is again.
I thought the keg was dry...NOT !!
Very happy !!!!!
It has mellowed a little, flavours have settled and it's better than before.


----------



## rude

Cream ale & Apa


----------



## lobedogg

Steam Ale Clone. Mine on the right. Only been in the keg a few days. In all honesty, mine tastes far better than the one out of the bottle. More like I remember having at the brewery itself. Real hop zing on the nose with lovely fruit aroma from the Motueka. Been sitting on the recipe for a while. Basically a version of Syl's clone IIRC. Got a barbie tomorrow, and wanted something a bit more sessionable for the masses.


----------



## lobedogg

Apologies for average pic and size also.


----------



## Dan Pratt

lobedogg said:


> Steam Ale Clone. Mine on the right. Only been in the keg a few days. In all honesty, mine tastes far better than the one out of the bottle. More like I remember having at the brewery itself. Real hop zing on the nose with lovely fruit aroma from the Motueka. Been sitting on the recipe for a while. Basically a version of Syl's clone IIRC. Got a barbie tomorrow, and wanted something a bit more sessionable for the masses.


I like that beer from MG, light and refreshing.

I think that they use Oranic Pilsner malt which is how they get the colour so light, what did you use?

Dan


----------



## lobedogg

Just use Joe White Pils from memory mate. Can check my notes tonight. 

Just found recipe which I basically followed on my work compy:

Steamed Goat (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.4 (EBC): 6.7
Bitterness (IBU): 26.1 (Average)

87.49% Pilsner
12.51% Wheat Malt

0.8 g/L B Saaz (8.6% Alpha) @ 13 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 13 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 13 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Notes: 2g/l dry hop

No hops in boil (13 min additions were added 10 mins after flameout. (I no chill).

Dry Hop was something like: 
.5g/l Galaxy
1g/l Motueka
1g/l Citra/Mosaic

Motueka seems to be the main one doing the talking though.


----------



## The Judge

Centennial Amber Ale




4.5% abv
OG 1.046
47 IBU

80% pale malt
4% crystal 60L
8% wheat
5% Vienna 

Sacch @ 66C for 45mins

Magnum bittering additions
Centennial bittering additions
Centennial and cascade aroma additions and dry hop

WLP090 San Diego Super Yeast

Fermentation at 20C

Note: what's in the glass is actually 50% air as I couldn't wait to take the photo.


----------



## hwall95

Dark English Mild - 2.9% 

Pretty happy with this one, even though it's the lightest I've brewed it doesn't sacrifice for flavour. Rich biscuit maltiness, fruity esters as expected by Ringwood yeast and overall very enjoyable and sessionable. I aimed for 3.5% however due to high mash rest and Ringwood it seems to ended high but not in a bad way. Not carbed yet as I'm just letting it sit under the pressure but still great, just like out of the cask!


----------



## Danwood

lobedogg said:


> Steam Ale Clone. Mine on the right. Only been in the keg a few days. In all honesty, mine tastes far better than the one out of the bottle. More like I remember having at the brewery itself. Real hop zing on the nose with lovely fruit aroma from the Motueka. Been sitting on the recipe for a while. Basically a version of Syl's clone IIRC. Got a barbie tomorrow, and wanted something a bit more sessionable for the masses.


Phew...I thought I was the only bloke who liked to do side-by-side tastings of my clone beers in the bathroom immediately following a shower...I'm not so strange after all.
Nice looking beer there, btw.


----------



## glennheinzel

Rye pale ale. I subbed the carabohemian for carahell on the next batch in order to lighten the colour.


----------



## Tahoose

Oatmeal stout and chocolate brownie with salted caramel/almond ice cream.

The stout and the chocolate live together harmoniously.


----------



## DU99

*First Wheat Beer..*





Marris otter pale/wheat/fuggles


----------



## AndrewQLD

DU99 said:


> *First Wheat Beer..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marris otter pale/wheat/fuggles


Unusual combination of hops and malt for a wheat beer DU99, how does it taste?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Bits and pieces pale ale.
Cleaned out every bit of malt I had.
71.6% MO
6.5% Trad ale
21.9% DME

20g warrior @ 60
35g EKG @ 15
39 IBU
4.4%

Still a bit hazy, only 1 week on the keg.
Tastes good though. Nice and simple.


----------



## DU99

*German Wheat*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 15.2 (Average)

44.19% Pale Ale Malt
44.19% Wheat Malt
11.63% Munich I

1.3 g/L Tettnanger (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Danstar Munich


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

nothing like a wheat beer "andrew" light in hops..enjoyable


----------



## CoxR

Schwarzbier fermented with US05 for 14 days. Even the wife likes it. I am sure it has many faults but I can't tell so am happy


----------



## takai

Just gassed up the saison. Im calling her Buffy the Saison Killer as she is a funky, tart and spicy girl... oh and with a big citrus (tangerine) and hop hit.

My 'sessionable' saison turned out at 7.8%...

Its a really funky taste, and im not sure whether its the herbs, the Belle Saison yeast at 24C, or an infection...


----------



## indica86

Belle Saison it will be


----------



## takai

I think it is. But being the first time I have used this yeast I'm not familiar with the flavour profile.


----------



## droid

mosaic apa - tasty, got a similar two fermenting one that's mosaic, citra, galaxy and the other mosaic and citra

fyi nizmoose this was bottled not long after coming out of the fridge at 4degC then bulk primed into a room temp keg and then room temp bottles and popped in the pantry - 60gms table sugar for 20ltrs, carbonation looks just about right to me


----------



## paulyman

That looks great Droid. I love Mosaic, did an all Mosaic IPA, it is going to become my house IPA for sure.


----------



## jefin

Shelter My Pale Ale - APA. One of my best brew's. Full of Citra, Galaxy, Cascade and Amarillo.

Have really struggled to get hop flavor and aroma into my beers so tried the 0 min addition at 80C method. Am amazed at the difference. Will need to do a few more brews to confirm but the initial test worked a treat!!

Cheers Jefin


----------



## hwall95

My Hefe is back from the dead! Aka: I forgot I also bottled some.. Quite a pleasant surprise and perfect beer for the warm arvo, probably one of my best brews so far, the 3638 yeast is amazing at 17-18! 




Also just mashed in an Centennial Red Ale I'm making for my brother, so due to my labor intensive method of mashing in, this glass is almost gone.. Will have to search for some more!


----------



## menoetes

Harry, don't you dare finish off that Hefe before I've had a chance to get over there and try it!

...mine is in the bottle and will be ready in 2 - 3 weeks. We'll do a comparison.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

A


Cascara IPA while watching Stephen Malkmus and the Jicks. Life is good.


----------



## hwall95

menoetes said:


> Harry, don't you dare finish off that Hefe before I've had a chance to get over there and try it!
> 
> ...mine is in the bottle and will be ready in 2 - 3 weeks. We'll do a comparison.


All good I believe I have 5 bottles left (hopefully), also have a stout, a mild and rye saison for you as well.

Comparison sounds good though, will be interesting to see the differences


----------



## seamad

The corpulent cherub in the moonlight, before and after.
Plague of vinegar flies after all the rain, need a glass protector to stop the suicidal feckers.


----------



## Kingy

The moon was beautiful from my backyard to. I love a few beers under the big moons listening to the silence.


----------



## Winny

Enjoying my cerveza sitting on the deck


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rye Pale Ale 2 - Warrior for bittering, Mosaic generously added late and often.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Amber Ale 5 - improved recipe from my National Gold Medal Beer.

Solid example of the Style! 




oh and 2 seconds after this photo the Pint glass fell over onto the lawn. :unsure:

its looks very dark, photo was taken on dusk....i think the ebc was 29.


----------



## paulyman

Pratty1 said:


> Rye Pale Ale 2 - Warrior for bittering, Mosaic generously added late and often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Ale - Mosaic 1.jpg


Dammit you need to stop brewing, I can't keep up with your recipes!


----------



## Black n Tan

Pratty1 said:


> American Amber Ale 5 - improved recipe from my National Gold Medal Beer.
> 
> Solid example of the Style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Amber Ale HBM15.jpg
> 
> oh and 2 seconds after this photo the Pint glass fell over onto the lawn. :unsure:
> 
> its looks very dark, photo was taken on dusk....i think the ebc was 29.


What were the improvements Pratty? You AAA is next on my brew list.


----------



## Dan Pratt

paulyman said:


> Dammit you need to stop brewing, I can't keep up with your recipes!


Just loving it Pauly!


----------



## paulyman

Black n Tan said:


> What were the improvements Pratty? You AAA is next on my brew list.


Mine as well, so keen to hear details.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Amber Ale 5

OG - 1.052
FG - 1.011
ABV - 5.4%
IBU - 37 ( whirlpool hops not included )
EBC - 29

Malts

66% Ale
15% Munich
6% Carared
6% Medium Simpson Crystal ( 60L )
6% Flaked Oats
1% Choc Malt

Mashed @ 34c/20m, 67c/60m, 78c/30m ( 34c is for the oats )

Hops

Citra @ 60m - 15 ibu
Amarillo/Centennial @ 10m - 14 ibu
Amarillo/Centennial @ 5m - 8 ibu
Amarillo/Centennial & Citra Whirlpooled for 5mins - 21g each

Fermented with Cal 001 Yeast @ 19c

Dry hopped with 21g each - Amarillo, Centennial & Citra for 7days

Its a great balance of malt and hops. 

Just to clarify what changed from the Nats beer to this one......

removed Caraaroma - it was getting in the way of the hop aroma
replaced it with carared - carared is only 20L
increased the munich - due to the caraaroma deletion, increased munich from 10% to 15%

Changed bittering to Citra
Added Citra to the Whirlpool
Replaced all cascade with Amarillo.
Added amarillo to the WP.

Let me know if you make this and how it turns out.


----------



## Kingy

Three shades of stout. Bloody beautiful.


----------



## Tahoose

4 pines pale ale clone whilst camping/hunting on the weekend.


----------



## mckenry

Tahoose said:


> 4 pines pale ale clone whilst camping/hunting on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I hope thats sunset and not sunrise.
Actually, who cares? Campnig and beers = winner


----------



## Tahoose

Yep that was sunset, but it's 5pm somewhere in the world right??? Wish I was there having a beer now, would beat working this morning.


----------



## VP Brewing

My Foreign Extra Stout kegged on Sunday and carbed up just in time for a sneaky taste for St Patrick's day. 
First Stout I've made and got 1 keg, 15 long necks, and 40 stubbies from a double batch. 
7% too so it should last the winter.... I hope.


----------



## Danwood

Put a few aside and forget about them until the following winter...if you can...


----------



## VP Brewing

I'm going to take the keg out of the kegerator and store it in another fridge to make way for an IPA this weekend and have 2 fermenters full of my house APA so I shouldn't have too much trouble hiding 12 stubbies and a couple of long necks away til next year.


----------



## Wrayza

Belgium strong dark ale, only four weeks in the bottle after massive cold crashing, still needs a lot longer but coming along nicely. 

First use of one of the glasses the missus got me for my birthday too! 

Phone always makes my photos sideways on here..


----------



## Tahoose

Only take landscape photos


----------



## IsonAd

Nogne 100 clone + rye.only 2 months old but tasting very nice if a tad boozy


----------



## hwall95

Bottled version of my Oatmeal Stout. Funny how keg/bottle always differs in interesting ways


----------



## dent

100%* Crystal Malt Stout






Since I got suckered into buying a whole sack of BB medium crystal, this had to be done some day. I mashed the crystal along with some dodgy enzyme powder from the LHBS. Alas, the enzyme powder wasn't really cutting the mustard after three hours or so, so I relented and added a kilo of ale malt to give it a diastatic kick up the arse. There was some choc malt added for the stout factor too, but I'm not counting that either. In the end, it is a very asterisked 100%, but it is close enough to the mark.

This thing ended up at 1065 or so. It actually fermented out pretty well, going down to 1018 or 1016, don't really remember which. I put a fair bit of bittering hops in to hedge my bets against the uncertain attenuation. 

In the glass, it reminds me a lot of Feral's Boris - it actually is pretty drinkable considering. The tiny glass seems appropriate still. I think this will be popular at the end of the night as the weather cools down. A pretty good outcome considering.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Cool! I'm interested in the efficiency, how big was your grain bill?


----------



## Dave70

Coopers PA clone as per Andrew QLDs recipe.(cheers). Followed as near as I could to the letter including step mash, only had to use NB hops cos POR were unavailable. Brewed using re cultured Coopers yeasties and bottled to keep it real. About as close to a clone as any beer I've tried to clone.
if your a CPA fan, this ones an absolute cracker.


----------



## dent

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cool! I'm interested in the efficiency, how big was your grain bill?


The efficiency was pretty crap, though I didn't keep much in the way of records - wasn't really planning to ever do it again. I think with some better enzymes it might work better - the ones I had were just from the winemaking shelf I believe - for clearing haze or whatever dodgy thing winemakers do with it.


----------



## mofox1

*Ahtanum IPA*

MO & Pilsner (50/50) with a smattering of light crystal mashed long and low. Bittered to ~17IBU with NB, then used 260g of Ahtanum split between a 10min, cube, miniboil & dry hop.

OG 1.053, M44 brought it to it's knees at 1.008. No idea of the resultant IBUs, not excessive but the flavour and aroma from the Ahtanum is pretty amazing, lots of citrus peel flavour and light floral/fruit aroma.

This batch was a test run to see what Ahtanum could bring to the table, will probably pair it with Amarillo next time as the aroma could have been more prominent (even with 90g dry hopped!).


----------



## Tahoose

I find the ahtanum has a nice earthyness to it aswell. 

Should use it again soon I think.


----------



## Lodan

More dark than light on this page... winter is coming! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo

ESB

Haven't brewed for about two months. We're currently getting ready to move, so figure I'll just drain all supplies and start brewing again once settled in.


----------



## Topher

That looks amazing jyo, what's it like........have ya got a recipe link?


----------



## jyo

Cheers, mate. It's had a couple of months in the keg, so hops are pretty muted, but still really well balanced.

(Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 9.9 (EBC): 19.5
Bitterness (IBU): 43.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

89.29% Maris Otter Malt
5.36% Bairds Medium Crystal
3.57% Biscuit
1.79% Acidulated Malt

2.1 g/L Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Bobek Slovenia (3.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## dent

jyo said:


> ESB


That is remarkably non-hazy - well done!


----------



## jyo

dent said:


> That is remarkably non-hazy - well done!


Time was my friend


----------



## Yob

Couldn't choose so had one of everything... The 2 end ones became the winners 

In order, pale ale, bandicoot rusty, IPA, R-RIS


----------



## hwall95

First hoppy beer on tap since Dec 2014. Mosiac APA, perfect for a Sunday arvo! Mosiac is a beautiful hop


----------



## IsonAd

Nice looking APA. Do you have a recipe you'd like to share?


----------



## hwall95

IsonAd said:


> Nice looking APA. Do you have a recipe you'd like to share?


Cheers mate, it still needs some time to clear still I didn't get a chance to CC. Here's the recipe: 

Mosiac Pale Ale:

OG: 1.051 IBU: 45
FG: 1.014 Size: 23L
Colour: 16 EBC

Grain:
3.75kg Maris Otter (TF) - 70%
1.05kg Munich I - 20%
0.27kg Wheat Malt - 5%
0.27kg Light Crystal - 5%

Hops:
12g Mosiac @ 60min
50g Mosiac @ cube
40g Dry hop

Yeast:
US05 fermented at 18

Mash Schedule & Boil:
Single Rest at 68, Mash Out at 78 & Sparge. Boil for 70min.


----------



## djgilmore

Helles Lager, all Boh pils malt, saaz hops to 18IBU and S-189 fermented at 10c


----------



## hwall95

My rye belgian saison. Really love how spectacular the Wyeast 3724 - it can be a bit of a bitch during the end of fermentation but it brings great flavour. Wish I had brewed another patch before the hot weather cooled


----------



## Black n Tan

Hefeweizen, lovely cloves, banana and bubblegum...yum.


----------



## droid

mosaic and citra APA with waimea as a bittering hop - interesting and earthy... and finally a move away from bittering the hell out of everything. this beer was gelatined and bulk primed simultaneously then back in the 3 deg fridge for a further few days, then bottled. definitely slower to carbonate but seems to be getting there ~ roll eyes

6 months of APA's (and AG) now here and just about ready to go back to the beginning and start again - worse things to be doing eh


----------



## Danwood

Is there a massive spider swimming in your glass there ? 

Other than that, it looks great. Super sharp picture too.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Danwood said:


> Is there a massive spider swimming in your glass there ?


Bullant I reckon.


----------



## droid

thanks yes easy to get one good pic when you take 20

bullant brewery yes indeed


----------



## yum beer

**** the beer, nice rig!!!!!


----------



## sponge

Still cleaning out the garage after the move 3 weeks back.. 

Starting the afternoon with a styrian-vienna lager SMASH with 2042. Coming along nicely after a month in the keg.


----------



## Kingy

Supermarket fermented apple juice cider as brewed in june last year. Tastes good now. Taste like ass last year. Must make another batch to have ready next summer.


----------



## sponge

A brown porter after a feast at the in-laws where I made a pils/hallertau SMASH lager for the FIL. 

Really liking how this porter has turned out. Toasty, nutty with a bit of malt sweetness.


----------



## waggastew

Pratty1's Amber Ale - I can see why this won at the Nats. Everything just works together so well.


----------



## paulyman

waggastew said:


> Pratty1's Amber Ale - I can see why this won at the Nats. Everything just works together so well.


Bottled my attempt on Wednesday, can't wait to try this.


----------



## rockeye84

Yank Piss Tank Pilsner
90pils/10rice
28ibu - flavour/aroma US crystal
4.6% 1.012
Wy boh lager
Not a bad drop!! Very easy drinking!


----------



## hwall95

The Hefe V2, whack of banana to begin and clove to end. Most of it's still cold crashing, but thought id carb a bottle for a holiday special. Will bottle the rest on Wednesday


----------



## paulyman

Pratty1's Snoweater Ale. No photo, too busy drinking...


----------



## rude

Amarillo @ 60 & 5 min cascade in the cube on top of Marris Otter Munich , Wheat & Carra munich


----------



## Dan Pratt

waggastew said:


> Pratty1's Amber Ale - I can see why this won at the Nats. Everything just works together so well.


God that looks awesome. Thanks for trying the recipe and I'm humbled, Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## jefin

Macadamia Nut Porter

Fermented near a Berliner = Sour Mac Porter.

Best stuff up ever!




Cheers Jefin


----------



## rude

Marris Otter
Wheat
Carra Munich ii 
Goldings plugs 60 min
Styrian Goldings pellets 5 min & in the cube
Uso5 yeast


----------



## Blind Dog

Belgian blond. 6.5%, smooth but a little young. May not get the chance to see puberty though


----------



## IsonAd

12% Barleywine brewed just before Christmas. shaping up nicely. Nice, syrupy smooth mouthfeel, a bit boozy but still very young so showing a lot of promise of I can keep my grubby mits off it.


----------



## hwall95

Post Assignment Saison with Wy3724, at 70:15:15 Pils, Wheat, Rye. Wish commercial saisons were cheaper and more common, a beautiful style. 



It has a bit or chill haze but clear as glass as it warns up above 6ish degrees. Sadly a glass doesn't last long and at 7.5% it's a bit dangerous; probably a good thing I bottled rather then kegged.


----------



## Peter Wadey

Simpsons MO, a little Torrified Wheat and Best Acid Malt spiced with Northern Brewer, EKG & Styrian Goldings
Clarified with W/floc & time, filtered by bladder.




Rgds,
P


----------



## Peter Wadey

Ooops, did I write that?
Kidneys makes more sense !
Carry on.


----------



## paulyman

Pratty1's Amber Ale after 2 and a bit weeks in the bottle. Wow!




Shitty photo. Doesn't do the beer and definitely not Pratty's recipe justice.

Edit - Also, if anyone is brewing this in the future and like me can't source Citra, the Mosaic fits in beautifully.


----------



## Dan Pratt

paulyman said:


> Pratty1's Amber Ale after 2 and a bit weeks in the bottle. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1429441422.457780.jpg
> 
> Shitty photo. Doesn't do the beer and definitely not Pratty's recipe justice.
> 
> Edit - Also, if anyone is brewing this in the future and like me can't source Citra, the Mosaic fits in beautifully.


that great, thanks for trying out the gold medal beer.


----------



## sponge

paulyman said:


> Also, if anyone is brewing this in the future and like me can't source Citra, the Mosaic fits in beautifully.


I made a mosaic/cascade AAA a few months back and turned out a real treat. Delicious combo and blew the keg quick smart.


----------



## fletcher

obviously this isn't a live shot...i was drinking this a few days back when sydney wasn't a rain and wind-fest.

my gold dust pale ale. exclusively el dorado hops. not bad, but i'd not use them on their own again. over-ripe mandarin and a subtle hint of aniseed for my tastes. very unique and refreshing.


----------



## Tony

jefin said:


> Macadamia Nut Porter
> 
> Fermented near a Berliner = Sour Mac Porter.
> 
> Best stuff up ever!
> 
> Cheers Jefin


One day, have a crack at a Stout with slightly lower bitterness and ferment with a Saison yeast!


----------



## sponge

Tony said:


> One day, have a crack at a Stout with slightly lower bitterness and ferment with a Saison yeast!


One of my favourite beers I've brewed has been a robust porter with the 3726 farmhouse. 

I could imagine the farmhouse going just as nicely in a stout.


----------



## Kingy

I used us05 in a wheat beer once by mistake. Was bloody awesome, made it a few more times since.


----------



## menoetes

Kingy said:


> I used us05 in a wheat beer once by mistake. Was bloody awesome, made it a few more times since.


That sounds like a pretty standard American wheat beer to me, they are delightfully refreshing :lol:


----------



## Bridges

Tony said:


> One day, have a crack at a Stout with slightly lower bitterness and ferment with a Saison yeast!


At normal temps for the yeast or a bit cooler?


----------



## Kingy

menoetes said:


> That sounds like a pretty standard American wheat beer to me, they are delightfully refreshing :lol:


Well there ya go, no wonder it worked. Wasnt good fresh but a week or two in the keg was bloody beautiful. Good style then lol.


----------



## Ciderman

American Pale Ale


Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale


Hefeweizen


----------



## sponge

Vienna Lager SMASH. 

Absolutely crystal clear and far too drinkable. 2 months in the keg has done it a world of good.


----------



## sponge

Unfortunately the photo doesn't show its clarity. Ahh well..


----------



## Tahoose

We believe you. Looks great!!


----------



## mje1980

Bridges said:


> At normal temps for the yeast or a bit cooler?


First time i used belle saison I threw it in a stout. Sensational. I prefer 3724 for saison, but If I did the Belgian stout again, id go the belle, it worked quite well. 

Pretty sure I let it sit around 20+.


----------



## mje1980

sponge said:


> Vienna Lager SMASH.
> Absolutely crystal clear and far too drinkable. 2 months in the keg has done it a world of good.


You seem to be brewing more lagers mate. How are you doing them and which yeast ? I haven't brewed ( or drank  ) for ages haha.


----------



## sponge

I just went through a run of 4 beers using the 2042 Danish, starting with your aussie lager, then the vienna SMASH, a brown porter and schwarzbier. Every one of them has turned out an absolute cracker..

It has taken a good couple of months in the kegs for these to really hit their peak, but has definitely been worth the wait.

I hadn't brewed any lagers prior to this run with 2042 but am loving them. If only there wasn't so much of a wait between lagers..


----------



## mje1980

sponge said:


> I just went through a run of 4 beers using the 2042 Danish, starting with your aussie lager, then the vienna SMASH, a brown porter and schwarzbier. Every one of them has turned out an absolute cracker..
> 
> It has taken a good couple of months in the kegs for these to really hit their peak, but has definitely been worth the wait.
> 
> I hadn't brewed any lagers prior to this run with 2042 but am loving them. If only there wasn't so much of a wait between lagers..


The 2042 is a cracker of a yeast I reckon. Dry and crisp but not flavourless. Yeah, the wait sucks haha. How do you mash them? I like long low for dryness.


----------



## sponge

Tis a delicious yeast. I've already got another pack ready for when I'm able to brew again. I think I used the same schedule for all of them, being 53/63/68/72/76'C (10/50/20/15/15min)


----------



## bungers81

My all grain Rye Saison. Very patient with this one. Nice aroma with a subtle bitter after taste. Will be ordering a 3v 50l brew setup soon (sold my pride and joy to get it). Love doing all grain. Make it the way you want it to.


----------



## sponge

First attempt at a schwarzbier, and by far one of my favourite brews to date. Roasty, clean and crisp. It's far too quaffable..


----------



## hwall95

If you're going to do work on a Friday evening after a long day, you may as well have a 2.9% English mild with it. Just doing final touches of my uni geotech assignment


----------



## Kingy

Bullshead saison again. (Differant yeast) Got this one down to 1002 with 1 pack of belle saison not rehydrated in 22litres. Damn bloody good even on this cold night. Gotta drain my stout keg after this beer. Pretty keen to have a new keg on (leftover hop pale ale) for 2 days of yard work seen as tho the sun is shining on a weekend for once.
edit:bloody sideways shot. Cant fix ah well.


----------



## hwall95

A Aussie ale I brewed with coopers yeast for my brothers wedding 10 months ago. Can't believe we found a bottle; even better then it was then. Good camping beer!


----------



## Tony

Bridges said:


> At normal temps for the yeast or a bit cooler?


Sorry... dont get on here much anymore

Normal temp. Use german dehusked roast malt as opposed to the usual english roast malt to smooth it out as you will have extra acidity and a super dry tart beer.
A bit of caraaroma and caramunich helps counter this.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rye Pale Ale

6% rye malt and hopped with Mosaic, fermented with Wlp007....crystal clear! 




Prattys Porter


----------



## Spiesy

ESB.


----------



## Spiesy

APA. Beautiful hop flavour, just lacking some aroma.


----------



## Adam Howard

Oatmeal Stout. About 75% carbed at the moment but couldn't resist a taste test. Very drinkable with a throat coating finish.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ looks fully carbed to me.


----------



## menoetes

Aaaah, saturday session beers... Starting with my crack at Harry's Hefe.
_Note: SWMBO put my pint glass through the dishwasher so the head vanished pretty quick..._






...and a damn fine Simcoe Smash!


----------



## luggy

You know it's Sunday right


----------



## bigmacthepunker

Voyager Citra smash &
cooking a bird.


----------



## menoetes

luggy said:


> You know it's Sunday right


Pics taken yesterday of course.


----------



## Bribie G

Wells Bombardier tribute - see the BrewStrong radio episode for guidelines.


----------



## Fu ManBru

Pale Ale with NV, Cascade and Citra.

Measures up well.......


----------



## Adam Howard

Surly Bender Clone. Highly recommend making this one. Can't get it here in Aus and it's a very intriguing beer. Vanilla-y, creamy, toasty sweet malt profile blending seamlessly with a spicy hop flavour profile.

61.3% Ale Malt
15.1% Aromatic
6.5% Golden Naked Oats
6.4% Medium Crystal (Simpsons)
6.4% Special B
4.4% Chocolate

8IBU's of Willamette at First Wort 60 mins
22.6IBU's of Columbus at 60 mins
6.1IBU's of Willamette whirlpool steeped

1469 Yeast.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Landing pad pale ale.
Forgot to adjust for no chill, but a month and a half in the keg has evened out the bitterness a little.
Drinkable but not my best. Ah well.
19L
88.6% MO
7.6% rye
3.8% carapils
15g warrior @ 60
15g cascade @ 15
25g cascade @ 5
Pretty sure I used US05 in this one.


----------



## hwall95

All Simcoe APA. Simcoe smacks a punch with flavour. Really like it's depth of flavour

Keg is freshly shaken so it's a more cloudy then I'd prefer atm but it'll drop


----------



## paulyman

First sample from the new kegerator! My portion of my NSW case swap APA. 

Couldn't get it to pour. Successfully worked out how to take out the liquid post and dip tube. Cleaned with starsan to get rid of the bit of trub and reattached. Good as gold, still a bit cloudy after the Ross method agitated it all up. Was crystal clear going from fermentor to keg.

Edit - just noticed the black dots, they are dodgy pixels not actual floaties.


----------



## Adam Howard

Dark Mild fermented with Nottingham (last time I do that, chewed it really low). This has been tasting really dry and astringent up until tonight but it has suddenly come to life. Enjoyed this glass with some pasta dusted with dried Habanero flakes. Mouth chemistry is weird, super chilli fatigued tongue tasted all of the malty sweetness without any astringency. Odd but delicious.


----------



## Danwood

Horizon single hop pale.

BB pale, munich, wheat, bit 'o light crystal.
56g cube hop, 42 IBUs.
56g dry hop, 4 days.

Horizon is a good hop, though I'm struggling to place it easily. Quite pungent and fruity (orange marmalade, maybe), but no obvious descriptors like your Galaxy or Nelson etc. Not for me, anywhose.

I'll pair it with Citra or something piney in future, I think.


----------



## Ciderman

My first Russian Imperial Stout. 10.5%abv. Made it on Boxing Day last year.


----------



## hwall95

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1432422144.381385.jpg
> 
> My first Russian Imperial Stout. 10.5%abv. Made it on Boxing Day last year.


A good breaky beer?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Raspberry wheat. An American wheat (WLP 320) as a base with 900g of frozen raspberries added to the FV after a week or so.
Sweeter than I expected to be honest, but not too shabby.

Certainly not red at all, but it's a pink colour that the pic doesn't show properly.


----------



## jyo

hwall95 said:


> All Simcoe APA. Simcoe smacks a punch with flavour. Really like it's depth of flavour
> 
> Keg is freshly shaken so it's a more cloudy then I'd prefer atm but it'll drop


Such a great hop. Give a red hot go with cascade if you haven't already.


----------



## paulyman

Raspberry porter. Went with 2kg in a 23L batch thanks to the half price special at woollies after the Hepatitis scare. Absolutely delicious, so smooth and the tartness from the raspberries is great. I can't take much credit though, it's a FWK. 

Also, I had a brain fart and washed the beer glasses in with the rest of the washing up, so it has bugger all head.


----------



## hwall95

jyo said:


> Such a great hop. Give a red hot go with cascade if you haven't already.


Yeah it's fantastic! Yeah I will, I'm currently going through a single hop phase but am yet to test cascade out. Can imagine from previous uses of cascade, it would go well with simcoe


----------



## drsmurto

Been a while since I contributed to this thread....

RIS. 5+ years in bottle. Spent 12 months in a keg with an american oak stave prior to bottling. 2nd to last bottle. 

Served at room temperature. Bittersweet chocolate bomb, think really good, 85+% cocoa dark chocolate. Oak is moderate but doesn't overpower. Dried fruit, raisins, figs (a bit wanky perhaps but i dry figs every year so i can munch on them year round). Roasty but smooth. Smooth is an understatement. Sex in a glass is not. Probably my favourite beer style. One that requires but rewards patience.


----------



## drsmurto

Rye mild.

So many things to love about this beer. Low alcohol quaffer (3%). Spent years on this type of beer. Rye. Love rye. Homegrown chinook. Ringwood yeast. 

A beer i can knock back several pints on a school night and still be cherry ripe the next day.

Keg fridge switched off for the winter. Perfect temperature in the Adelaide Hills for beer.


----------



## mje1980

No pics, just had a mid carbonation taste test of a golden ale, cube hopped with galaxy flowers. Oh man it's awesome. Have been off hops for a while now, and not drinking a lot, but I may ramp up again soon


----------



## fletcher

my warehouse ale. a west coast red ale. killing it.

pale
munich
crystal
amber
roast barley
to 1.055
magnum to bitter and mosaic at 20, 5, and dry to 25 ibu.
us-05 at 17


----------



## Dan Pratt

Nice Fletcher!! 

What are the %s of malts?


----------



## Red Baron

Black APA. Could have used some dry hops, but very nice after a couple of months in the bottle. First time using Black Patent instead of roast barley in any black beer- I'm a fan!

Cheers,
RB


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> Nice Fletcher!!
> 
> What are the %s of malts?


hey mate,

80
10
7
2
1 



it's 40 ibu total also. not 25. magnum was 15 ibu. might drop it to about 30ish for next one to compare, but i LOVE it.


----------



## Spiesy

Massively flavourful APA. Lots of Amarillo, Citra and Cascade late. Simcoe early. Such a good combo.


----------



## DU99

*Nice mouthfeel,head retention good,slight after bitterness.*

*Hop Thieves *
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.563
Total Hops (g): 59.36
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 41.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.916 kg Pale Ale Malt (85.82%)
0.273 kg Wheat Malt (5.98%)
0.183 kg Simpsons Medium Crystal (4.01%)
0.100 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (2.19%)
0.091 kg Simpsons Amber Malt (1.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
22.8 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
9.1 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
13.7 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)
13.7 g Columbia Pellet (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Danstar BRY-97 American West Coast


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## TheWiggman

Do you reckon the toffee malt brought much to the table? I've heard good things about just munching on the grains, keen to give it a whirl.


----------



## droid

yes interested here too how the toffee goes with the malt and hop bill


----------



## DU99

from what i read it helps with head retention,my amount was bit light on from what i have read since.the flavours in beer where good for my liking..i will make this again ,with little bit more toffee...


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

A Toucan Strong Ale.
Basically the Coopers ESVA recipe from their website:
1 Real Ale tin + 1 Pale Ale tin
500g dex
300g Dark Xtal
25g Centennial at flameout.
Dry hopped with 25g each of Citra and Chinook
20l volume with measured OG of 1.082
Fermented using Notto.


----------



## warra48

My latest AIPA. About 51 IBU, so at lower end of the scale for me, but lots of hop aroma and flavour.


----------



## rude

APA all Amarillo beers have been coming out really clear with a bit of time


----------



## hwall95

All Simcoe APA. Really enjoying this. First time using 1272 and it seems to be taking longer to clear then 1050 normally does. Tastewise prefer 1272, brings nice esters that go well with the hops


----------



## droid

"Next Door Neighbours APA" a toned down version of sorts but with so much mosaic on hand, all the hops for 40ibu were chucked in at 40minutes and a large whirpool addition as well. So am quite sure that the neighbour will still refer to it as poofter beer, coz you can taste stuff, like hops - weird


----------



## Black n Tan

First Tripel, could do with some more yeast character, but a good night for it.


----------



## Bribie G

Coopers Stout tin plus a 3kg mash of BB base malt and some sugaz to take it to 5.5%
No extra hops except for a pinch of pellets to help with nucleation points for the hot break during the boil.
Irish Ale Yeast.

Turned out to be a smooth, malty porter style.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Amber ale.
3.5kg MO
250g each of 
Caramalt
Medium crystal 
and rye
Magnum, cascade and citra to 38 IBU
Citra dry hop.
WLP001
19L, 5.1%
As usual heaps of haze, don't care. I strive for flavour.

Has a solid malt presence, smooth bittering from the magnum, a nice sweetness from the citra dry hop.
A sort of dry finish, maybe the rye ? Not sure, only used it twice.
Not as dark as I was expecting for an amber ale, but again, flavour is more key.


----------



## fletcher

droid said:


> "Next Door Neighbours APA" a toned down version of sorts but with so much mosaic on hand, all the hops for 40ibu were chucked in at 40minutes and a large whirpool addition as well. So am quite sure that the neighbour will still refer to it as poofter beer, coz you can taste stuff, like hops - weird


mate that looks and sounds amazing. if that's a poofter beer then consider me one!


----------



## droid

Thanks! that's very nice of ya, it's a pretty good drop even if I say so meeself. don't think the neighbour will get a chance to comment on this one


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

A 'Leftovers' IPA for me today. Hoping a few of these will dull the anticipated pain of watching the Dees this afternoon. 

This beer cleared out a lot of hop leftovers from the freezer.
Horizon at 60minutes.
Centennial, Galaxy, Mt Hood, Chinook and Citra cube hopped.
Dry hopped with Galaxy, Citra and Chinook.

Best beer I've ever made.


----------



## madpierre06

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> A 'Leftovers' IPA for me today. Hoping a few of these will dull the anticipated pain of watching the Dees this afternoon.
> 
> This beer cleared out a lot of hop leftovers from the freezer.
> Horizon at 60minutes.
> Centennial, Galaxy, Mt Hood, Chinook and Citra cube hopped.
> Dry hopped with Galaxy, Citra and Chinook.
> 
> Best beer I've ever made.



Have had similar experiences batch roasting left over coffee beans, could make a fortune if only I kept notes of those blends. Looks like we got a tight finish coming up in SC too mate. Good luck.


----------



## DU99

Galaxy/Melba Ale







*Galaxies/melba*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.559
Total Hops (g): 58.70
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 5.7 (EBC): 11.3
Bitterness (IBU): 20.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.016 kg Weyermann Pale Ale Malt (66.15%)
1.143 kg Wheat Malt (25.07%)
0.200 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (4.39%)
0.200 kg Simpsons Amber Malt (4.39%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
7.3 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.3 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
9.1 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
13.0 g Melba Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
22.0 g Melba Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Danstar BRY-97 American West Coast


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*Not overly bitter,nice light fruit flavours*.and a slight toffee flavour ..


----------



## TheWiggman

Oatmeal stout (dodgy phone camera)




Was quite pleasant. Not overly creamy or bitter but had minor chocolate notes and hints of some of the late UK hops used. Once warmed up, much more complex and each element can be tasted. Not overly dark though - slightly translucent and a deep auburn with a hint of red. The grain bill didn't have a lot of roast in it and to my palate it's not acrid enough. Will go the motor oil route next round. Though at 5% I can enjoy a few in a row and it's not too foreign for common drinkers. 
Unfortunately the keg lost pressure through the main seal for about a day so now it's a bit oxidised.


----------



## panspermian

This one I made for Christmas last year. I was aiming to make an easy drinking beer to share around. Unfortunately around that time I was on meds so never enjoyed this one. I was letting a few relo's take bottles home and fortunately due to someone quitting alcohol, 2 bottles recently came back.
I think I used light and dark crystal, light DME and PoR hops for that familiar Aussie swill kinda taste.
I'm really enjoying this. 
Strong caramel flavours coming through.


----------



## Danwood

TheWiggman said:


> Oatmeal stout (dodgy phone camera)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1434261271.997026.jpg
> 
> Was quite pleasant. Not overly creamy or bitter but had minor chocolate notes and hints of some of the late UK hops used. Once warmed up, much more complex and each element can be tasted. Not overly dark though - slightly translucent and a deep auburn with a hint of red. The grain bill didn't have a lot of roast in it and to my palate it's not acrid enough. Will go the motor oil route next round. Though at 5% I can enjoy a few in a row and it's not too foreign for common drinkers.
> Unfortunately the keg lost pressure through the main seal for about a day so now it's a bit oxidised.


I'm no expert, but losing keg pressure still shouldn't let any oxygen in.... there should still be a layer of C02 (being heavier than air) covering the beer even at atmospheric pressure.

Happy to be corrected, and it still looks like a cracking beer.


----------



## TheWiggman

Check PM - theory of partial pressures. The enemy of many a brewer or winemaker.


----------



## droid

case swap
my
fURQnELL lager





not bad for a first go I spose - the name Is better than the beer eh? but then ive always been big on presentation and shite on content hehe

magnum to bitter and saaz late
100pils malt


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Look forward to trying that!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Got back from holiday, my ordinary bitter which has been conditioning in the cask for 3 weeks no longer ordinary but exceptional, my plum porter needed more plum content so now renamed Brown Porter, and my Murphy's stout clone finished fermenting 10 days ago, will now be going into the cask for conditioning for a couple of weeks but already looking and tasting good.


----------



## IsonAd

My effor at an Arrogant Bastard clone using 2-row, caraaroma and a touch of carapils. Despite my crap photo main difference between the two colour wise is filtering. Stones is much clearer. Malt profile is bang on in my limited experience of this beer. Hops are close but mine is more floral/piney and a tad less bitter but very very close in a side by side. I'm super happy with this beer and will be Brewing it again regularly. I will definitely gelatine the beer next time to clear it and maybe shift some of the late hops back to early additions.


----------



## chrisbroadie1985

Coopers lager tin with steeped carapils and a bit of caramuinch. Hopped with Mosaic. Tad over bitter but not bad
But... I made beer that looks like beer, smells like beer and be buggered tastes like beer! First time for everything right!



Edit: Terrible photography


----------



## Topher

FWK Oktoberfest. 

Wanted to try my hand at proper (not half arsed like my last try) lager fermentation, without stuffing another AG brew. Long slow 3 week ferment, followed by a good d-rest, then a crash. 

It tastes delicious. Hasn't cleared yet. Time will tell if I can keep my grubby hands off it long enough to let it lager properly.


----------



## TheWiggman

That's an interesting setting you've selected for that beer Topher...


----------



## BottloBill

chrisbroadie1985 said:


> Coopers lager tin with steeped carapils and a bit of caramuinch. Hopped with Mosaic. Tad over bitter but not bad
> But... I made beer that looks like beer, smells like beer and be buggered tastes like beer! First time for everything right!
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20150617_002.jpg
> 
> Edit: Terrible photography


for a moment there I thought it had a straw in it


----------



## chrisbroadie1985

BottloBill said:


> for a moment there I thought it had a straw in it


HA! dont even know what that is to be fair


----------



## Topher

TheWiggman said:


> That's an interesting setting you've selected for that beer Topher...



Dirty table, kids placemats, mozart piano quartet score. Normal shit. 

Im keeping it real.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Oatmeal Stout

ABV - 5.0%
IBU - 32 ( Warrior @ 60m )
EBC - 80

Irish Ale Yeast @ 18c


----------



## robv

Riwaka Pilsner


----------



## indica

My first ever Pilsner, bit early but signs are promising.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

English Pub Ale. 

The Boddington's Bitter recipe from Wheeler's book. It's a nice drop.


----------



## slcmorro

Drinking a pint of my IIPA at the moment. Brewed on 4th May, I call it Sith Sipper. Excuse the shitty pic.

Pale, Caramunich and Wheat, with Citra, Amarill, Cascade, Cluster and Kohatu. A kind of 'clean-out-the-freezer' hop schedule with a basic 65c single infusion mash.
9% on the dot, 73 IBU.


----------



## djgilmore

Brewing classic styles robust porter. Turned out well.


----------



## paulyman

Manticle's Dark Mild.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Amber Ale 6


----------



## dent

Some real 3d foam on this handpumped porter.






Malt into the fermenter does seem to enhance the head for sure.


----------



## mje1980

What do you mean malt in the fermentor ?


----------



## dent

The beer started out its life as a cube of wort made of 100% pale malt, as a test for a new brew rig arrangement. It then sat in the fridge for 5 months.
Eventually I crushed about 400g of TF dark choc malt, boiled that for a couple minutes in a litre of water or so, and tipped that along with the cube into the fermenter. 

I find one can get a real nice, smooth and aromatic dark malt character from this method too.


----------



## jyo

If it's the same porter from the other weekend, then it's a cracker.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Irish Red Ale: Brewing Classic Styles Recipe.

It's closer to brown than red, the picture doesn't really capture the colour too well.
This is the first taste out of the keg and it's terrific, very happy with this one.


----------



## mofox1

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Irish Red Ale: Brewing Classic Styles Recipe.
> 
> It's closer to brown than red, the picture doesn't really capture the colour too well.
> This is the first taste out of the keg and it's terrific, very happy with this one.


I know - tell me about it! I did the same, mine is a deep red... differences in the malt? LOVE this batch. First Irish Red. First time using Irish ale yeast. And (probably) first time doing such a low hopped batch.

:kooi:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

mofox1 said:


> I know - tell me about it! I did the same, mine is a deep red... differences in the malt? LOVE this batch. First Irish Red. First time using Irish ale yeast. And (probably) first time doing such a low hopped batch.
> 
> :kooi:


My first go at it as well. Used Maris Otter, Simpsons Light Xtal, Simpsons Dark Xtal and Roast Barley. If I squint and really use my imagination I could claim it as red...might use less Roast Barley next time though.
Beautifully balanced beer.


----------



## mofox1

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> My first go at it as well. Used Maris Otter, Simpsons Light Xtal, Simpsons Dark Xtal and Roast Barley. If I squint and really use my imagination I could claim it as red...might use less Roast Barley next time though.
> Beautifully balanced beer.


Recipe here. I moderated the recipe - instead of 4.1% each of light & dark xtal, I used ~3.5% light & med. And MUCH less roasted barley - 1.8%. And it was *still* a deep red.

Too late to pour one tonight - and none of the pic's I take at night do any justice to the beer anyway.


----------



## Spiesy

Such a nice ESB. Gotta love a beer that gets better with age.


----------



## mckenry

Kolsch. Loving this beer right now. I really just can't see why so many people need to 'age/condition' regular ales and lagers. Big beers sure, regular beers no. I believe if you do everything right, the beer is ready as soon as its carbed. Here's a Kolsch that's been in the keg 3 days. I drink then from merely hours after kegging. Perfect after 24 hours.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

mckenry said:


> Kolsch. Loving this beer right now. I really just can't see why so many people need to 'age/condition' regular ales and lagers. Big beers sure, regular beers no. I believe if you do everything right, the beer is ready as soon as its carbed. Here's a Kolsch that's been in the keg 3 days. I drink then from merely hours after kegging. Perfect after 24 hours.


Looks like most of the snow has melted. Three days, what's your force carb technique?


----------



## Mr B

mckenry said:


> Kolsch. Loving this beer right now. I really just can't see why so many people need to 'age/condition' regular ales and lagers. Big beers sure, regular beers no. I believe if you do everything right, the beer is ready as soon as its carbed. Here's a Kolsch that's been in the keg 3 days. I drink then from merely hours after kegging. Perfect after 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1437129562.494083.jpg


And cold crash regime?

Nice clear beer, looks good.


----------



## mckenry

I carb up with a 'Ross method' style. A little bastardised. Get it carbed Ross style but in 10 minutes, have a few if you please, then leave it at double my pouring pressure overnight. Perfect next day. Tight head, great mouth feel.


----------



## mckenry

Cold crash is bang, set at 2 from whatever the last temp was. i.e. If it was 20 I don't bother with the degree or two per day, just let it go as fast as it can. If it's a lager and is up at 15 to knock off the last few points, so be it. It takes a couple of days as I do 50L batches. Gelatin is added at the start of cold crash. Usually 3 days which might only mean 1 day at 2 deg is all I do before filtering to keg.


----------



## menoetes

It's a bit after Midnight and I've just got home from work time for a glass or two of my...

*AA American Wheat*






It turned out great; a classic 50/50 wheat & 2-row malt bill single hopped with Amarillo and fermented with Wyeast 2565 Kolsh yeast with some citrus zest thrown in at the end of boil. 

Very tasty. Definately a 'to-do again' brew...


----------



## Spiesy

mckenry said:


> Kolsch. Loving this beer right now. I really just can't see why so many people need to 'age/condition' regular ales and lagers. Big beers sure, regular beers no. I believe if you do everything right, the beer is ready as soon as its carbed. Here's a Kolsch that's been in the keg 3 days. I drink then from merely hours after kegging. Perfect after 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1437129562.494083.jpg


Disagree. I think certain styles get better with time. Call it conditioning, call it what you will. 

Lagers, big beers or anything dark and roasty - or where the focus is on the malt are a lot better (IMO) after a month or so, than 3 days into the keg. 

Case in point, my ESB is so much nicer now than what it was a month ago. Edges have rounded out and the caramel is beautiful with hints of apple from the yeast.


----------



## mje1980

Had a 6 month old berlinner weisse with cherries last night. Last one of the batch. Absolutely do again


----------



## slcmorro

mckenry said:


> I really just can't see why so many people need to 'age/condition' regular ales and lagers.


I like to lager my lagers. I've never liked the taste of green beers, especially when they're as light and delicate as a Pils or a Kolsch. Good luck to you though, if you like it as it is. I'm a little jealous!


----------



## mje1980

I just drink them when they taste good.,not very scientific but effective


----------



## welly2

I've been drinking a smash beer I made and possibly went a bit OTT with the Columbus hops. It was pretty bitter - could feel it right behind the eyes and ears when I drank it about two weeks ago. Cracked a bottle open last night and it's definitely settled down a bit into a much better beer. That's only two weeks difference - bottled it about a month ago.


----------



## mckenry

slcmorro said:


> I like to lager my lagers. I've never liked the taste of green beers, especially when they're as light and delicate as a Pils or a Kolsch. Good luck to you though, if you like it as it is. I'm a little jealous!




Its not about liking 'it as it is'. The fact is, the beer is how its supposed to be. When everything is done right, you shouldnt need to wait weeks for your beer to 'come good'. IMHO 'green beer' is an excuse for not brewing well. I realise that some lagers will need resting, due to the yeast strain and high alc highly acrid beers can benefit from lagering too.
I'll also accept fruit beers while I'm at it. All I was trying to point out is that you can be drinking many many types of beers from day 1. When you nail down the recipe, the ferment, cold conditioning, minimise O2 etc, you wont have to wait for rough edges to smooth out. There shouldnt be any rough edges in regular ales and lagers.



welly2 said:


> I've been drinking a smash beer I made and possibly went a bit OTT with the Columbus hops. It was pretty bitter - could feel it right behind the eyes and ears when I drank it about two weeks ago. Cracked a bottle open last night and it's definitely settled down a bit into a much better beer. That's only two weeks difference - bottled it about a month ago.


This is kind of the thing I mean. Went OTT with hops - have to wait for them to fade. When you nail the recipe, you wont be OTT with hops. Wont have to wait for anything other than carb levels.


----------



## mofox1

Irish red from a few posts ago. Very easy drinking.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

mofox1 said:


> Irish red from a few posts ago. Very easy drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1437198728073.jpg


Definitely redder than mine...looks great. Will drop the RB next time.


----------



## CrookedFingers

My first hefe.
Maris otter and wheat.
Mf halletauer to 12IBU
5.2%
WB06
Been in the keg for 4 days, maybe a little carbing up left to go.
I'm pretty happy for my first attempt.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Pratty1 said:


> American Amber Ale 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20150709_002.jpg


Same beer outside!


----------



## technobabble66

Pratty1 said:


> Same beer outside!


Recipe, pratty? 
Kind of curious to see the different versions of Ambers at the moment


----------



## Dan Pratt

technobabble66 said:


> Recipe, pratty?
> Kind of curious to see the different versions of Ambers at the moment



*http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84424-what-are-you-brewing-2015/?p=1294505*

I used 002 for this one and mashed dry, ambers should be medium to full body so use 001 or 1056 or equivalent dry yeast mashed @67c


----------



## Spohaw

Blueberry Sasion ....I'm a big fan of this beer ... the saison and fruit don't over power each other and it's pretty haha

Hits the spot after work too !


----------



## hwall95

Columbus APA - 4.9%

Freshly kegged an hour ago, still murky because I barely cold crashed it because my last keg ran out.

Columbus flavour is a quite herby and a little bit of citrus or tropical fruit coming through. I read it gives a bit of earthiness but cant say im tasting anything. Not grassy at all though. Nice hop but I think it would be better paired in comparison to using it by itself.


----------



## Mall

Business trip in Sydney


----------



## moodgett

mckenry said:


> Went OTT with hops - have to wait for them to fade.


 whoa no swearing now!!! j/k


----------



## Liam_snorkel

IPA I brewed a few months ago using 'experimental grapefruit' hop and chinook, I was going for pith. It's called Pith Off IPA. It was pretty hectic to start with but is drinking well now. ~320g of hops in a single batch. Pith Orfff Carrrn!


----------



## technobabble66

320g ?!?
Liam, you have a problem. 


And what appears to be a very small TV. 
Or Dave Grohl's left hand.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

technobabble66 said:


> 320g ?!?
> Liam, you have a problem.
> 
> 
> And what appears to be a very small TV.
> Or Dave Grohl's left hand.


And I think you're (Liam that is) sitting on the floor!?

Ed: Beer looks nice though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Hehe, perspective is everything. Currently sipping on an ordinary bitter, OG 1.047, EKG all the way (only 90g in this one), fermented with wy1187. Goes alright. Telly is 60", glass is on a table [emoji4]


----------



## Mr B

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hehe, perspective is everything. Currently sipping on an ordinary bitter, OG 1.047, EKG all the way (only 90g in this one), fermented with wy1187. Goes alright. Telly is 60", glass is on a table [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1437651193.273753.jpg


Well, there you go then. I could have sworn you were sitting on the floor, no coaster and beer glass rings all over the place, the missus would surely be all over the situation (except for the finger stuff) and maybe said "There's no need for that, that's what the table is for - when she bumped into it and said "Crikey, didn't see that there, lucky for you - I just mopped the floor today"

Or maybe you mopped the floor, and that'''s why the tricky expose on the floor perspective to make the lads say "Fark, that Liam has a floor so clean he drinks off it"''

Or some such. Anyhow, carry on, I have been known to overthink things sometimes.......


----------



## Blind Dog

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hehe, perspective is everything. Currently sipping on an ordinary bitter, OG 1.047, EKG all the way (only 90g in this one), fermented with wy1187. Goes alright. Telly is 60", glass is on a table [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1437651193.273753.jpg


1.047 ordinary bitter? Doubt if there much ordinary about it with 90g of EKG (and now just pretend I'm not an old fart and actually know how to add a drool emoticon)


----------



## welly2

mckenry said:


> Its not about liking 'it as it is'. The fact is, the beer is how its supposed to be. When everything is done right, you shouldnt need to wait weeks for your beer to 'come good'. IMHO 'green beer' is an excuse for not brewing well. I realise that some lagers will need resting, due to the yeast strain and high alc highly acrid beers can benefit from lagering too.
> I'll also accept fruit beers while I'm at it. All I was trying to point out is that you can be drinking many many types of beers from day 1. When you nail down the recipe, the ferment, cold conditioning, minimise O2 etc, you wont have to wait for rough edges to smooth out. There shouldnt be any rough edges in regular ales and lagers.
> 
> 
> This is kind of the thing I mean. Went OTT with hops - have to wait for them to fade. When you nail the recipe, you wont be OTT with hops. Wont have to wait for anything other than carb levels.


Don't disagree with you mate, the recipe was wrong. It'll be better next time! It's still all a learning experience.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Blind Dog said:


> 1.047 ordinary bitter? Doubt if there much ordinary about it with 90g of EKG (and now just pretend I'm not an old fart and actually know how to add a drool emoticon)


Yeah, more of an ESB I spose


----------



## Dave70

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hehe, perspective is everything. Currently sipping on an ordinary bitter, OG 1.047, EKG all the way (only 90g in this one), fermented with wy1187. Goes alright. Telly is 60", glass is on a table [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1437651193.273753.jpg


Hairy bikers?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Dave70 said:


> Hairy bikers?


yep! good show that.


----------



## mje1980

Last bottle of my brett porter. 15 months old, rum soaked oak chips and brett. God ******* damn I'll do it again. 8.5% I'll feel it tomorrow but damn it to hell. 


Wish I had some Stilton though


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sounds unreal


----------



## Dave70

Keg stuffer of pils, rye and wheat. 
Four additions of Simcoe, Amrillo and Moteuka to 31 IBU. Finished up at a fairly pedestrian and not to punishing 4.7% 

Zero fucks given about kettle kettle trub winding up in the fermenter, you can almost see the green stain from the hops. Probably not best practice, but pretty much tastes like it was dry hopped. 
Not bad for week in the keg.
After a day spent wielding a chainsaw and lugging firewood, I'm punching em in with great enthusiasm.


----------



## IsonAd

Toby's Your Uncle Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Psyching up for my weekly dose of pain as a Dees supporter with an All-Simcoe APA.
Only been in the bottle for a few weeks, a little bit undercarbed, but very nice.


----------



## Hippy

Oak aged English bitter. Nothing better on a Sunday afternoon in winter.


----------



## IsonAd

Passion fruit wheat brewed with galaxy hops and passion fruit pulp.


----------



## nosco

IsonAd said:


> Passion fruit wheat brewed with galaxy hops and passion fruit pulp.



Sounds nice.
Was that canned or fresh passionfruit?


----------



## IsonAd

nosco said:


> Sounds nice.
> Was that canned or fresh passionfruit?


Yeah it turned out quite well, much to my surprise. I was experimenting so pulled off 5l of the base wheat onto pulp from 5 fresh passion fruits and left it secondary for 5 days, cold crashed for 3 days which achieved bugger all as pulp was all through beer so I had to rack off through a hop sock to bottle.


----------



## dent

Munich Lager 





Half Pils, Half Munich 1, Hersbrucker, and MJ lager yeast. A good start to the list of jobs I have for this batch of yeast.


----------



## paulyman

dent said:


> Munich Lager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half Pils, Half Munich 1, Hersbrucker, and MJ lager yeast. A good start to the list of jobs I have for this batch of yeast.


That looks great.


----------



## Dave70

IsonAd said:


> Passion fruit wheat brewed with galaxy hops and passion fruit pulp.


Looks frosty delicious.

Curious what pulp brings to the party that a warm ferment and plenty of late citra and or amarillo along with the galaxy wouldn't. Never had much luck with wheat and fruit.


----------



## IsonAd

Dave70 said:


> Looks frosty delicious.
> 
> Curious what pulp brings to the party that a warm ferment and plenty of late citra and or amarillo along with the galaxy wouldn't. Never had much luck with wheat and fruit.


Not a hell of a lot. I think most of the passion fruit flavour comes from a good late charge of galaxy and a tad of mosaic. Though in a side by side to the non-passionfruit version there is a bit more tartness in the fruit beer.


----------



## Kingy

Saaz blonde. Its a great beer to start on.


----------



## rude

Hey Dent nice looking Munich
Has been on my to do list for a while might have to try a Munich dunkel
Was thinking 50 / 50 Munich I & ii 
Was that M J for mangrove jacks yeast or is it a liquid one


----------



## dent

Yeah, Dunkels I usually run 70 Munich 2, 30 Pils, then Carafa to colour - your plan would be good too but I think it would need some Carafa as well. Next time I've been meaning to give a 100% Munich 2 Dunkel a go.

That yeast was the MJ dry bohemian one - still made a 5L stirflask though.


----------



## rude

Cheers mate I have some Carafa 
What temp did you ferment that yeast at as I normally do 2 brews at once so would use a liquid yeast for the other one


----------



## dent

Pitched at 4, ramped to 6 until activity then at 11 until d-rest.


----------



## IsonAd

Beetroot pale ale.


----------



## CrookedFingers

IsonAd said:


> Beetroot pale ale.



Nice one bro.
I have often tonight about brewing something like this.
Describe what sets it apart !


----------



## Dan Pratt

Tasting Paddle from my bar.

Left to Right

American Pale Ale - 5.8% 36Ibu - Mosaic/Amarillo
American IPA - 6.8% 80ibu - Chinook, Citra, Moasic
American Amber Ale - 5.2% 35ibu - Citra, Amarillo, Centennial
Oatmeal Stout - 5.4% 35ibu - Chinook and 12% Flaked Oats


----------



## CrookedFingers

Liquid lunch Pratty ?


Looks good.


----------



## Dan Pratt

CrookedFingers said:


> Liquid lunch Pratty ?
> 
> 
> Looks good.


haha, it was on Sunday!


----------



## rude

dent said:


> Pitched at 4, ramped to 6 until activity then at 11 until d-rest.


Jeez that's pitching low Dent
Did you rehydrate then pitch into 5 to 4 litres of wort in flask
Did you use a stir plate
Spose you could pitch low & just ramp to 10c 11c which would give you a good growth rate
Sorry for questions but that is a fine looking Munich you have done there
Would you recommend the dry yeast over the wyeast worthwhile ?


----------



## dent

Yeah, rehydrate into the starter. For the starter I just pitch at regular lager ferment temp -- on the stirplate until it has fermented out. Then into the same fridge as the wort overnight so they both are are the same temp when pitched into the main wort. The starter beer is discarded as much as possible before pitching. I don't think it is necessary to pitch quite as cold as I do, but it keeps the wort stable in the meantime, increases O2 solubility, and keeps the yeast in check during the growth phase.

Dry yeast is mainly a matter of viable cell count and convenience. I find Wyeast/WL lager yeast seems to lose viability very quickly, so I try not to buy it when it has been on the shelf a while. It's great if it comes straight from the US - some retailers do a regular yeast pre-order and get everyone fresh yeast directly. 2278 and 2042 have been favourites of mine.


----------



## IsonAd

CrookedFingers said:


> Nice one bro.
> I have often tonight about brewing something like this.
> Describe what sets it apart !


It's still a little under carb'd but still tastes pretty good. Essentially its a pale ale -lightly hopped - added beetroot juice to secondary for a week. Beetroot flavour comes through slightly but not over the top. Surprised bybits deinkability


----------



## CrookedFingers

IsonAd said:


> It's still a little under carb'd but still tastes pretty good. Essentially its a pale ale -lightly hopped - added beetroot juice to secondary for a week. Beetroot flavour comes through slightly but not over the top. Surprised bybits deinkability


Great. I like the earthy flavour of beetroot, I will try something like this soon.

Also.
Judging by your last sentence there I can see it is very drinkable !


----------



## earle

IsonAd said:


> Beetroot pale ale.


I see your beetroot pale ale, and raise you a carrot saison. (Since we're on a veggie theme)


----------



## CrookedFingers

Stop it !

Thats awesome Earle !
Carroty flavour too much ?


----------



## earle

Most of the carrot colour dropped out as you can see. I only kegged it on Sunday arvo but had extra so bottled it. I didn't prime one bottle but force carbed with a carb cap to have an early taste. There's an earthy/nutty taste which sits nicely with the saison flavour. The carrot flavour is subtle but the others that tasted it agreed that there was definitely a carrot taste and we weren't just imagining it.

BTW, I'm not Barls  :drinks:


----------



## Lowlyf

Stone and wood pacific ale home brew clone


----------



## CrookedFingers

oh dude, sorry !
i must have misread that completely !!!

haha

edited now.


----------



## indica86

Cluster FXXX






Mexi Lager






Lager, lager, lager SHOUTING!!!!

Cluster FXXX 34 IBU and around 5.5%. Cluster hopped, 34/70 yeast.
Mexi Lager 30 IBU and around 6.5%. Calypso and Perle hopped, MJ Bohemian Lager yeast. 1kg of Polenta in a cereal mash.


----------



## mofox1

It's cold, wet and cloudy. So, ESB it is, and my first one too.

Gladdy ale with 5% med xtal, and a touch of caraaroma and black malt, mashed mid 60's. Challenger and EKG to 42 ibu. OG 1.051/ FG 1.016.

WLP005 British ale yeast. Delightful.




Ha, just remembered I went to a kids birthday party while this thing was in the mash. Fun times.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Patersbier.

100% pils. Saaz at 60 min, small amount of Hallertau cube hopped.
Fermented at 22C with WLP-550.

A very refreshing drop.


----------



## Mr B

mofox1 said:


> It's cold, wet and cloudy. So, ESB it is, and my first one too.
> 
> Gladdy ale with 5% med xtal, and a touch of caraaroma and black malt, mashed mid 60's. Challenger and EKG to 42 ibu. OG 1.051/ FG 1.016.
> 
> WLP005 British ale yeast. Delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1439012920654.jpg
> 
> Ha, just remembered I went to a kids birthday party while this thing was in the mash. Fun times.


You filled above the line

Deliciously naughty.......


----------



## Mr B

Almost midnight IPA 

Was nice, 2nd keg just blew


----------



## Mr B

And a house ale




Both these were bottle versions whilst away last weekend, the hotel had a rather nice lighted backdrop, so I took advantage. Need to get one of these at home.

And another one just for fun




Williamette amber ale I believe


Edit: maybe they were the same, or different, fark knows, had about 10 different brews from the bottle collection

Bottles are definitely murky compared to the kegged versions though


----------



## Fourstar

A Deschutes - Fresh Squeezed inspired IPA

6% ABV 55IBU

Malt: Pale, Munich, Caramunich, Caraaroma, 5% sugaz.

Hopped with Zythos for bittering and mosaic + citra late in the boil.
Dry hopped with mosaic, citra and centennial @ 70g blend for 20L (25:25:20)

I commend the yeast selection to the quality of this beer. WLP 060 (american ale blend, I heard its supposed to be chico, san fran lager and something else blended). A beautiful yeast character which highlights the hop and malt bill beautifully. I think this might be my house strain moving forward. i can see this working well for american and british styles as well as high grav beers.


----------



## hwall95

Freshly kegged Mosiac and Galaxy Ale. Poured a glass a little too soon after shaking so it didn't pour the best but I'm loving the juiciness coming from these two hops. Definitely a better example of what these two hops can do then JS hopthief


----------



## warra48

Weizen.

Was meant to be a Dunkelweizen, but I must have under measured the choc wheat component, as it looks like a slightly darker version of a Hefeweizen.

Single decocted the mash.







Tastes oh so deeply of grainy wheaty malt, with perfect balance of clove and subtle banana. 
It's delicious and I'm loving it. Probably never be able to repeat it again, as I've clearly mucked up the malt bill somewhere in the process.


----------



## Adam Howard

Cascade Harvest Red Rye IPA.

Must be nearing completion of this keg because it's pouring super clear. Lovely drop. 100g at 5 mins and 200g at flameout for a 25 minute hopstand.





http://s148.photobucket.com/user/howietheking/media/IMAG1336.jpg.html]



[/URL]

Sits you on your arse after a couple of pints. Came out at 7.2%. Love BRY-97, seems to chew so low but retains both good malt and hop character.


----------



## mosto

Single hopped Ella Pale Ale. First time using Ella. I'm a fan! Probably a bit harsh on the bitterness, but I don't mind that in a hoppy beer. Lovely flavour from the cube addition.


----------



## Dave70

Adamski29 said:


> Cascade Harvest Red Rye IPA.
> 
> Must be nearing completion of this keg because it's pouring super clear. Lovely drop.* 100g at 5 mins and 200g at flameout* for a 25 minute hopstand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sits you on your arse after a couple of pints. Came out at 7.2%. Love BRY-97, seems to chew so low but retains both good malt and hop character.


Jesus..


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I like the cut of your jib, Adamski :beerbang:


----------



## Red Baron

Schwarz bier. Almost 2months old and tasting smooth.
Brewed it on a Munich Lager 2308 yeast cake from a Dunkel.

Cheers,
RB


----------



## menoetes

Mad_Pierres Anzac Amber Ale






Would you look at that beautiful golden colour! Mad_Pierre (MP) dropped me off a few beers including this one that he made a few months back, telling me he was trying to capture something like a ANZAC biscuit in a bottle.

He's come pretty damn close IMO. It;s got a full round body (rolled oats in there maybe?) the colour of golden oven cooked biscuit and a rich malt presence that is balanced with a smooth background bitterness. Definately not a hoppy beer but a well round malt-driven beer that does remind me a bit of a nice ANZAC bikkie, just as it should be.

...and it makes me want to dig the golden syrup out of the cupboard to do some impromptu baking!

cheers for the drink MP!

- Meno


----------



## Dan Pratt

American IPA

Magnum, Chinook, Mosaic and Citra


----------



## Bridges

Pratty1, I'm having my morning coffee as I read and seriously "American IPA Magnum, Chinook, Mosaic and Citra" makes me thirsty


----------



## Dan Pratt

Bridges said:


> Pratty1, I'm having my morning coffee as I read and seriously "American IPA Magnum, Chinook, Mosaic and Citra" makes me thirsty


This beer sure does quench the thirst. Dry hopped with 5g/L, late kettle additions was about 200g from 15mins to flameout and a solid bittering charge getting 38ibu with the magnum. 6% sugars to dry it out along with a 65c mash.....bloody tasty!


----------



## Spohaw

Sounds dangerous pratty


----------



## Weizguy

A sort of cask ale. Probably fermented out or very close, at cellar temp into the glass.
Been a while since I had a chance to brew and drink this one. Direct from the stainless steel fermentor where it's been for a week. Still cloudy, mit hefe.
Hydrometer and refractometer are also pictured.

My house bitter. Tastes great, with W1469 fruit complexity, Perle malt and a dash of late hop. It doesn't get much better than this, with sessionable alcohol levels too at ~4%


----------



## TheWiggman

XXXX Bitter clone -




Did everything right with this one and it was good to drink after 3 weeks. Can still fine tune it (fresher hops, change water, no added acid) but it'll quench my thirst quite happily in the meantime.


----------



## hwall95

Forced carbed sample of my Oktoberfest Lager that's currently CCing. Still very murky, especially since I pulled some yeast from the bottom but tasting quite nice. Little too sweet for what I wanted but that's due the my lovely thermometer breaking without me realising.. Can't wait for this to be nice, clear and lagered in and a month and half. Malty lagers are great.


----------



## Spohaw

IPA with cluster pellets for bittering and flinders and cascade flowers for aroma 

55 ibu 6.45% 

Tastes ok




Goes down pretty easy


----------



## Spohaw

Wit beer 5.5 % think it's around 20 odd ibu 



Used wyeast forbidden fruit for this and used Meyer lemon peel instead of orange 

Also got a fair bit of unmalted malt in the grain bill


----------



## indica86

8.5% 76IBU Eureka hopped IPA.

EUREKA. Oh my goodness.


----------



## indica86

TheWiggman said:


> XXXX Bitter clone -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P8088864.JPG
> 
> Did everything right with this one and it was good to drink after 3 weeks. Can still fine tune it (fresher hops, change water, no added acid) but it'll quench my thirst quite happily in the meantime.


Looks great.
I have one called Cluster FXXX that is going down well at the moment.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Wheat Ale

Fantastic!!


----------



## osprey brewday

Apa duvel style these are a pint purchaced from the op shop


----------



## mje1980

100% Brett c mild. Was very clean when I kegged it. Now seems to have a nice funky aroma, though flavour wise it's only just a touch funky and fruity. Otherwise a nice easy drinking mild. Head retention good, and body pretty good too. Not too thin. I kegged it at 1012, just so it wouldn't be too thin, as Brett beers can be. Id do another all Brett mild for sure, and probably a mid strength blonde, but for other beers, I think that Brett in 2ndary gives more funk.


And, yes I do realise it's pre 9am, but it's only a small glass and I've just finished night shift, so it'll help me sleep well


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Awesome! I've found mine get brettier in the keg


----------



## Spohaw

Pratty1 said:


> American Wheat Ale
> 
> Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20150821_003.jpg


Nice and clear for a American wheat 

What hops did you use ? 
And what ibu and ABV is it ?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Spohaw said:


> Nice and clear for a American wheat
> 
> What hops did you use ?
> And what ibu and ABV is it ?


Its got a slight haze, usually Its a bit cloudier with 40% wheat but on this one I used BRY 97 which floculates better. First time using BRY aswell and I'm happy with the results. 
Here is the recipe and a couple of notes

OG 1036
FG 1008
Abv 4%
Ibu 18

60% premium pilnser
40% wheat

Mashed at 64c for 40mins

60min boil with only 1 hop addition.

Mosaic/Galaxy @ 10mins to 18ibu

Fermented at 19c

Dry hopped with Mosaic/Galaxy @ 2g/L

Notes: 

Target pH for mash 5.2
Sulphate to chloride ratio 6:1
Carbonation @ 3.0 volumes

It is my 10th version having used various hops and yeast,% of malts, mash temps and times and finally made a super crisp flavoursome quaffer. Looking forward to using various hop combos now I've nailed the other areas of the recipe.


----------



## Spohaw

Got to love beers you can smash 

Sounds pretty smashable Pratty 

I use 60 wheat 40 pils in mine with a bit of unmalted wheat too 

It usually comes out cloudy but I don't mind 

Don't dry hop either but probably will now I got some galaxy flowers to chuck in 

I use us 05 in mine and attenuates pretty well so I find the cloudyness of it helps with the mouth feel 

Cheers for the info


----------



## wide eyed and legless

A pint of best bitter from the pump.


----------



## Danwood

Citra/Magnum Pale.

Very tasty indeed. Dry hopped to buggery, so this is as clear as it's going to get.

Also brewed with Bry, and only my second time...but it's a good yeast.


----------



## mofox1

Pretending it's summer already. Beer and book in the sunshine.

Crystal clear hoppy wheat. 60/40 wheat/pils. Centennial, Nelson and Willamette to 23 ibu. Been in the fridge for a few months.

Oh yeah, there is a tiny upside down brewing buddy reflected in the bottom of the glass.

Edit: And a teensy bit of carared red for color and body.


----------



## Spohaw

Fresh American wheat

5% 20 odd ibu 
Galaxy and cascade flowers with simcoe pellets at 10 mins


----------



## CrookedFingers

Spohaw said:


> Fresh American wheat
> 
> 5% 20 odd ibu
> Galaxy and cascade flowers with simcoe pellets at 10 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1440405634.673058.jpg


Nice looking beer spohaw
Is that a 640ml ikea glass ?


----------



## Spohaw

It came in a set of glasses from the next town over 

Came with a pub pint style glass , a stemmed stout pint glass and a pilsner pint glass 

This ones the wheat beer pint ... Think this one was bigger then a pint though

No ikea near me .... But could be the same


----------



## Mr B

Spohaw said:


> It came in a set of glasses from the next town over


Shelbyville?

Think they also have monorail.......


----------



## Spohaw

Every time I go to the next town over I make sure I ride the shiny new mono rail


----------



## jyo

ESB. I found this little forgotten gem of a bottle laying down under the wooden shelf of my keg fridge. Must be around 9 months old now, and is one of the best ESBs I have had. Maris and Challenger, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Spohaw

Braggot , think it is around 9% and 23 odd ibu ........ I can't remember


----------



## earle

CrookedFingers said:


> Nice looking beer spohaw
> Is that a 640ml ikea glass ?


Could be the $25 beer tasting set from the reject shop. Scroll down this page http://www.rejectshop.com.au/


----------



## Spohaw

Was in a different set , think I got it from a home art shop


----------



## CrookedFingers

Nice.
I love being able to pour a couple of those and still tell the missus, " nah, I've only had two !"
But all up about 1.2 L of beer !!
Gold.
Bit off topic all, sorry.


----------



## Spohaw

I know this is a little off topic but I just got some new glasses and the beer tulip says it's ideal for pilsner stouts among other things 

Any one know what a pilsner stout is ?


----------



## TheWiggman

Something like a fly kick tickle?


----------



## Fourstar

IIPA for VICBREW

recipe here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84424-what-are-you-brewing-2015/?p=1308367

Fantastic hop aromas and a hop/malt flavour balance as i had hoped. i ended up jacking up the dry hop by 10g as i finished up a vac bag of mosiac!

As long as it doesn't deteriorate dramatically over over next few weeks, i hope to go well! :beerbang:


----------



## Spiesy

Days like these are perfect for an Oatmeal Stout (with coffee and vanilla).


----------



## menoetes

My Vienna/Centennial SMASH. Only ten days old at time of pic (so still young) but the flavour... I can kinda see what all the fuss is about with this classic SMASH combo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

After a damp cold day in the garden a Murphy's clone from the pump goes down a treat.


----------



## Rocker1986

This one was from yesterday and not the greatest photo ever but this is a glass of my Bohemian Pilsner from my very first keg, at a week old so far. It already tastes great although I'm largely leaving it alone while I finish a previous bottled batch of the same recipe.


----------



## Barge

Pacifica Pale Ale.

Bloody phone. Will have to edit when I get at a computer!


----------



## Adam Howard

American Pale Ale. Testing carbonation, sitting on about 85%.





Lambic Framboise (looks remarkably similar to the APA I know!) Also testing bottle carbonation. This batch was 3 years in the fermenter with 3kg of raspberries, Wyeast Lambic Blend and Cantillon dregs. Been 2 months in the bottle. Nice puckering sourness with plenty of funk character. No discernible off flavours.


----------



## Spohaw

Double strength APA 8.5% 31ibu 




Probably should learn how to take a decent photo


----------



## hwall95

Accidental Eis-marzen 7-8ish%

While lagering it seems it got a tad cold in the fridge so I lost about 4L.. Still needs to clear out, but tasting great. Strong maltiness coming from the vienna and nice/slight hoppiness from the hallertauer late additions. Should be good for a late oktoberfest. Pretty happy with the redish colour, hopefully the guests like it.


----------



## hwall95

Photo for above


----------



## mofox1

hwall95 said:


> Photo for above


Man, I'm glad I'm sober after looking at your glassware there, otherwise I'd be trying to puzzle out just how far gone I was.

Wait... Am I sober?


----------



## Rocker1986

Interesting curved glass that.


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> IIPA for VICBREW
> 
> recipe here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84424-what-are-you-brewing-2015/?p=1308367
> 
> Fantastic hop aromas and a hop/malt flavour balance as i had hoped. i ended up jacking up the dry hop by 10g as i finished up a vac bag of mosiac!
> 
> As long as it doesn't deteriorate dramatically over over next few weeks, i hope to go well! :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0105.jpg


Christ he is alive! Stranger!! Shout outs.


----------



## Spohaw

hwall95 said:


> Photo for above


I was thinking it had been photoshopped


----------



## CrookedFingers

Friday night ale.
Only because it was brewed on a Friday night [emoji6]
4kg MO
300g carapils 
Threw in 25g cascade and 8g citra & the 25 min mark.(adjusted for no chill)
Also 20g of my own Columbus leaf at flameout.
19L batch

Started out a little rough. Been in the keg now for about a month and I'm loving it.
Smooth bitterness and a nice malty finish.
Happy days


----------



## Ciderman

Munich Dunkel


----------



## rockeye84

Aussie Premium Ale 
Bb pale 85% 10% Jw L Munich 5% JW Wheat 
Galaxy bittering 
Galaxy & Summer 30 min stand 
Galaxy & Summer 5 min stand 
Us05, 5.0% alc, fg:1.014, 30ibu, Malt forward water profile. 

Drinking nicely


----------



## Barge

Here's my Pacifica Pale Ale


----------



## mje1980

Xxxx gold clone with k97. Been in the keg for ages. Was sulphury for a long time. Still has a slight touch but it's coming good now. 3% so I can have a few. Because healthy


----------



## mje1980

WTF sideways?


----------



## Spohaw

Did you use cluster for that mje ?


----------



## Spohaw

rockeye84 said:


> Aussie Premium Ale
> Bb pale 85% 10% Jw L Munich 5% JW Wheat
> Galaxy bittering
> Galaxy & Summer 30 min stand
> Galaxy & Summer 5 min stand
> Us05, 5.0% alc, fg:1.014, 30ibu, Malt forward water profile.
> 
> Drinking nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441882861.984401.jpg


That looks and sounds premium Rockeye !

I'd drink that any day


----------



## mje1980

Spohaw said:


> Did you use cluster for that mje ?


Positive I did mate. I bought some for a first attempt, and it's so lowly bittered I've got enough for a few more batches. 2042 is much better than the k97 though imho


----------



## Spohaw

Big fan of cluster for bittering , seems more Australian for some reason 

Are they lager strains? I haven't brewed any lagers yet but probably should get some going for summer drinking


----------



## bungers81

Wrong Malt Porter (don't order and make adjustments with a few in me again). Stuffed up the grain oreder on this one and didn't realize until half way through the mash. Made some quick hop/mash adjustments and turned out to be a really good beer. Will most definitely do this again. Sometimes mistakes work out better than expected!

Galaxy (30min), Centennial(10) and Mosaic(5) hops used.

2 row
Dark crystal
Rye
Victory


----------



## mje1980

Spohaw said:


> Big fan of cluster for bittering , seems more Australian for some reason
> Are they lager strains? I haven't brewed any lagers yet but probably should get some going for summer drinking


K97 I think is a kolsh/alt strain and 2042 is Danish lager. Danish lager is much better for my tastes. More crisp and dry


----------



## mofox1

rockeye84 said:


>


Too damn pretty. Reported.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Ken's Karabar Pride.

Going down an absolute treat.


----------



## Brew Forky

My American Amber. At a place where I'm happy with it now. Bittered with NB and flavoured with the classic combination of Cascade and Centennial. Had Ted's and Hahn's drinkers coming back for another glass and leaving their swill in the esky.


----------



## hwall95

Hefe for Oktoberfest in a month. Tasting great! Love the wy3638. Quite clovey, and a bit of banana.


----------



## rude

Just a notto 4.3%

Heidleburg Pilsner Best Maltz 92%
Pale Wheat Wey 6%
Acidulated 2%

Went with CaSo4 1.2g , Cacl2 1.4g , mgSo4 2.4g in the mash
CaSo4 3g Cacl2 3.6g mgSo4 2.4g in the kettle
Used R/O water



Used Pearl for bittering & Tettnanger in the cube all up 17.2 ibu

Have a Kolsch on tap as well trying to keep my hands off it so drinking this more
but must say its growing on me quite a nice easy drinker


----------



## hwall95

Another tester for quality control for oktoberfest. 

Apfelwein @ 6.8%. 18L Aldi Apple juice, 500g dextrose/sugar and Wy3638 since kegged my hefe the same day I threw it down and I didn't have a spare yeast; plus it's German. Started at 1.052 and finished at about 1.001.

A really dry and tangy cider with plenty of apple flavour. This is far too drinkable for 6.8% and it has a slight alcohol warmth but not much. Can't say I'm much of a cider drinker (haven't had many good examples though) but I'm quite enjoying this.


----------



## mje1980

Dry hopped Brett saison. Been in the fermenter about 6 weeks. Belle saison and a bottle of orval. Thought it'd be a quick funky beer. Stuff all Brett lol and just a little dry hop flavour ( wakatu flowers ). Despite the hop bag, there's a lot of fine hop debris, which blocked the tube for a bit, and has caused massive head on pouring. 

I used some flaked triticale, a high protein adjunct, for a bit of body and retention in Brett beers. Slightly creamy mouthfeel so far. Not sure if due to belle or the triticale. Got it in a just kegged porter so will see if it's the same. 



Phone pics always turn out sideways 

******* Apple shit


----------



## mofox1

mje1980 said:


> ******* Apple shit


Cider? Thought you were talking about beer... h34r:


----------



## robv

Dark American Wheat - the sun makes it look lighter than it is


----------



## roastinrich

Time for Myburger. Like a liquid bread roll!


----------



## mje1980

mofox1 said:


> Cider? Thought you were talking about beer... h34r:


Apple iPhone. Piece of shit


----------



## mje1980

Porter


----------



## Spohaw

Robv said:


> Dark American Wheat - the sun makes it look lighter than it is


Is it kind of like an American amber wheat or is it darker than an amber ?

I'm imagining something like mountain goats fancy pants but with wheat as the base


----------



## Spohaw

Bullshit dry white IPA 

Was supposed to be a law mower style wheat IPA but bloody thing went to 0.998 fg 

I'm reviewing my practises haha


----------



## mofox1

O’zapft is!

First lager and an Oktoberfest to boot (das boot!), along the lines of 50% Munich, 35% Pilsner with the remainder split between Vienna and CaraBoh.

~27 IBU, Southern German Lager yeast, 5 weeks since kegged... drinking nicely, perhaps a little too nicely.




Lagers may be a pain in the arse (tying up my ferm fridge and/or valuable keg spots in the freezer while lagering), but they sure are tasty.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Spohaw said:


> Bullshit dry white IPA
> 
> Was supposed to be a law mower style wheat IPA but bloody thing went to 0.998 fg
> 
> I'm reviewing my practises haha
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1442826393.455929.jpg


What was starting gravity and yeast strain?


----------



## Spohaw

It was 1.040 and I used us-05

Think it was the 300 gm of dex and I mashed in at 50 and for ten minutes then took it up to 64-63 for an hour 

No dex any more and everything's getting mashed higher


----------



## Rocker1986

Looks like a nice lager there mofox.

I started using the quick lager method recently. Ferm fridge for 4 weeks, basically ready to drink once carbonated in the keg but they do improve in time. Still, not a much longer turnaround than my ales, which is good, I'll be brewing a lot more of them now!


----------



## hwall95

An accidentally eised Oktoberfest. By the clearest beer I've made, a bit of gelatine in the keg really makes clear nicely. 

Really malty beer, a bit too sweet for what I wanted but it drinks nicely. Also a bit stronger then planned thanks to the fridge getting a bit colder then expected during the CC.


----------



## beaker

The Ormskirk, my 5.7% English IPA. About time I nailed an IPA.


----------



## welly2

Coopers recipe of the month "Hopbomb IPA" as served from my newly installed keg. Had a bit of trouble with it earlier in that it was pouring ridiculously slow. Cutting the beer line from about 6ft to around 3 1/2ft helped, a lot!


----------



## rude

All Pils malt

Hallertauer

Wyeast 1007 4.4%

Liking this one


----------



## rude




----------



## jyo

Munich Helles. Grabbed 2nd place with this at WASABC, so we'll see how she goes at the Nats. I rarely brew largers, but I'm pretty happy with this.


----------



## Spiesy

Sunday. 20-degrees. Blue skies. Snags from Jonathon's on the bbq. And this ESB. 

What's not to like?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Very nice AIPA from Tidal Pete. Cheers mate and thanks for the help with the deck.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

2 year old sour. Used Roselare. 
Sour enough for a Flanders and a touch of oak gives a nice profile. Dry as a nuns nasty too.


----------



## GrumpyPaul




----------



## DU99

is someone bragging.. :beer:


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Yep...


----------



## nosco

My first wheat. Some kinda American wheat thing. Wyeast 1010. Mashed @ 66
60% jw wheat
25% jw trad ale
25% jw pils
10g of magnum fwh
50g cascade
50g saaz
20g galaxy
I think i did 0 and -10 till i drained to the cube but i cant quite remember.
Dh with 50g cascade and 30g galaxy.
I fermented in the cube for the first time. I got a bit too much crap in the keg plus i only kegged last night so its as clear as mud atm. 



6% which was not intended but i dont think it will last long enough to clear up much.


----------



## fletcher

in this horrible sydney heat, my 'pretty ordinary' bitter goes down a treat. malty, pride of ringwood, but balanced. low alcohol. lots of yum.


----------



## yum beer

fletcher said:


> in this horrible sydney heat, my 'pretty ordinary' bitter goes down a treat. malty, pride of ringwood, but balanced. low alcohol. lots of yum.
> 
> 
> 
> prettyordinary3beer.jpg


yum...did someone say yum.


----------



## paulyman

My Mosaic/Galaxy APA with Gladfield American ale and Red Back malts. First time I've whirlpool hopped, that plus the cube hops has left this a wonderfully aromatic beer.



Not quite carbed yet, but had to try it. Note that the black spots are on the camera and not in the beer.


----------



## Rocker1986

This photo is from last Saturday, which doubled as my birthday celebration and AFL grand final day. As such, I decided to break out the litre steins for the occasion... these two are filled with my Bo Pils so not exactly German but I had nothing else on tap.  I also found that old bar mat I'd "borrowed" from some place years ago, decided to use it to mop up any excess spillage from the drip tray (which I removed momentarily to fill these things). 

Unfortunately that keg blew dry later in the arvo. :lol:


----------



## ibu

nosco said:


> My first wheat. Some kinda American wheat thing. Wyeast 1010. Mashed @ 66
> 60% jw wheat
> 25% jw trad ale
> 25% jw pils
> 10g of magnum fwh
> 50g cascade
> 50g saaz
> 20g galaxy
> I think i did 0 and -10 till i drained to the cube but i cant quite remember.
> Dh with 50g cascade and 30g galaxy.
> I fermented in the cube for the first time. I got a bit too much crap in the keg plus i only kegged last night so its as clear as mud atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1443952020194.jpg
> 6% which was not intended but i dont think it will last long enough to clear up much.


No wonder it ended up so big; it has a 110% grain bill!!!


----------



## nosco

Oops. I meant 60/20/20. Im a G̶e̶n̶i̶o̶u̶s̶,̶ ̶g̶e̶n̶e̶o̶s̶, genius at maths.


----------



## earle

Rocker1986 said:


> This photo is from last Saturday, which doubled as my birthday celebration and AFL grand final day. As such, I decided to break out the litre steins for the occasion... these two are filled with my Bo Pils so not exactly German but I had nothing else on tap.  I also found that old bar mat I'd "borrowed" from some place years ago, decided to use it to mop up any excess spillage from the drip tray (which I removed momentarily to fill these things).
> 
> Unfortunately that keg blew dry later in the arvo. :lol:


Ha ha, the old litre steins. We had an Oktoberfest do on the weekend. The neighbour came over had a beer, got excited and went home and got his litre stein that he got from Munich Oktoberfest in the 80's. I saw him filling it up from my new keezer and thought 'what a champion'. Apparently he didn't fair so well as he didn't realise all the beers were full strength.


----------



## Rocker1986

earle said:


> Ha ha, the old litre steins. We had an Oktoberfest do on the weekend. The neighbour came over had a beer, got excited and went home and got his litre stein that he got from Munich Oktoberfest in the 80's. I saw him filling it up from my new keezer and thought 'what a champion'. Apparently he didn't fair so well as he didn't realise all the beers were full strength.


 :lol: How many did he have? We only had those but had a fair few more 'normal' size glasses after that, then went out to the Bavarian Bier Cafe and had more there and well the party kicked on til the wee hours so I didn't fare too well by then either... h34r:


----------



## hwall95

Porter I force carbed from the fermenter. Has around 26% brown malt, and quite a strong flavour. It seems to have stopped a little higher then expected but most likely from the portion of brown malt used. Bit of the shame the kegs are full with Oktoberfest beers, will have to bottle it soon.


----------



## mofox1

Rhubarb saison, suiting an almost balmy Friday out on the deck perfectly.


----------



## Barge

mje1980 said:


> ******* Apple shit


Both the cider and the phone. lol


----------



## Dan Pratt

Friday IPA on the deck of the new house!


----------



## Curly79

mofox1 said:


> Rhubarb saison, suiting an almost balmy Friday out on the deck perfectly.
> 
> I love Rhubarb! And as of of last weekend I like Saison too. Recipe please Mofox [emoji106]


----------



## mofox1

Curly79 said:


> I love Rhubarb! And as of of last weekend I like Saison too. Recipe please Mofox [emoji106]


Heheh. Recipe here and did a quick boil of ~3kg rhubarb in 2L of water + 250g sugar. Strained it into the fermenter, and used wort from the cube to rinse out some more rhubarb goodness.

Got down to 1.004. Dry & tart rhubarby goodness.


----------



## Rocker1986

Had a sample glass of my Mosaic Pale Ale on Saturday during the brew day for a Bo Pils. First time I've used Mosaic hops but really enjoyed it, very fruity, mainly tropical to my palate, will be a nice beer for a hot arvo I reckon. It was in the keg for one week on Sat, just sitting at serving pressure and pretty well almost fully carbonated. Will be using Mosaic a fair bit more now I think!


----------



## mje1980

Brett IPA. Bit young, just a taster. Bit of pineapple though otherwise not too funky. Carb is low. They take forever to carb haha


----------



## mje1980

"Construction site Flanders ale"

This is coming along nicely. Few months in the bottle and it's nicely acetic, quite clear, mild carbonation and a slightly sharp finish. Happy with this one. Will try to wait a few months to try another. Will be hard I think.


----------



## mje1980

Mexican lager. Lots of flaked maize ( or polenta can't recall right now ). Wlp mex lager pitched cold. Fermented at 8-10 for a month and kegged yesterday. Pretty clear for kegged from primary yesterday. I like it a lot.

I'm also over building this ******* deck.


----------



## hwall95

My take on a German pils. Strong pilsner malt backbone with a solid bitterness to balance. The late Saaz gives it a herbal kinda flavour. Still young in the keg so it needs some time to clear and lager a bit. Really nice around the fire


----------



## pist

A summery type ale, loaded with 50g of galaxy dry hopped, mostly Barrett Burston Pale malt, with some raw wheat for the cloudiness. VERY prominent passionfruit flavour and aroma, I think next time i'll scale the hops back a little, but still very refreshing to drink on a hot day. Approx 4.5% abv.


----------



## hwall95

Packaging some robust porter for storage under the stairs and enjoying an american dark ale I brewed back in April. All centennial which blends really nice with the dark malts. Completely forgot I had bottles of this laying around


----------



## mofox1

Interest piqued. Recipe for the centennial dark?


----------



## hwall95

mofox1 said:


> Interest piqued. Recipe for the centennial dark?


To be honest I'm a little uncertain whether the recipe I ordered was what I received as I am was aiming for the red ale. What I ordered was:

Grain:
4.7kg Maris Otter
1.25kg Munich Dark
0.3kg Caraaroma 
0.05kg Roasted Barley 

Hops:
10g @ 60min
55g - Cubed
40-60g - Dry Hop 

But as you can see it turned out pretty dark despite the small amount of roasted barley. Pretty keen to make another one post exams, would be a nice beer to have on tap


----------



## mofox1

hwall95 said:


> But as you can see it turned out pretty dark despite the small amount of roasted barley.


Err, yeah - I reckon you got 500g, not 50!! 

My Irish Red had 100g of RB in it (23L batch). And it was definitely red (okay, it looks darker in the pic than it was. honest!)....
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/19438-whats-in-the-glass/?p=1301574


----------



## hwall95

mofox1 said:


> Err, yeah - I reckon you got 500g, not 50!!
> 
> My Irish Red had 100g of RB in it (23L batch). And it was definitely red (okay, it looks darker in the pic than it was. honest!)....
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/19438-whats-in-the-glass/?p=1301574


Yeah that's what I think. It has a pretty flavour to it, must of been more then 50g! Ohwell, it was an accident that worked out pretty well!


----------



## Danwood

Bramling ESB.
57 IBU
45% Maris
16% Munich
16% Pale
12% L. Crystal
10% Torrified Wheat
1% Choc

25g Magnum @ 60mins 34 IBU
56g Bramling cubed (calc. 20min addition)

Wyeast 1968 @ 17C start, increased ~0.5C per day to 20C.

Quite happy with this one.


----------



## Mardoo

How would you describe the hop expression? I go both ways with Bramling ATM. Fantastic in the right beer, Ick, if not.


----------



## Danwood

I wouldn't say I've ever got any blackcurrant form Bramling, as you often hear about.

I get more of a dark, spiciness which I really like in ESBs, particularly darker examples. I often use it with Challenger in roughly equal measure (in IBUs and in dry hop). The Challenger marmaladyness works perfectly with Bramling, for me anyway.
This is the first time I've used it on it's own, but I didn't dry hop. I probably should've, to get 'right into it'...I can't for the life of me think why I didn't ?!

Which are the 'Ick' beers for you, M ? Paler pale ales, perhaps ? I could imagine I might not get along with it as well in those.

Hmmm, might have another....


----------



## Kingy

Saison with the wyeast saison/Brett blend that I got from brewman when it was in season. Tell Ya what I'd love some more of this to get some more in bottles for summer. It's a ripper!!


----------



## Adam Howard

Flagship beer at our Oktoberfest party yesterday. Delicious Munich Helles, crystal clear, first time using gelatin in the keg.


----------



## droid

a fruity ale with nelson savin and pacific jade, nice enough but unfortunately I used the yeast slurry from a prior dry hopped beer and there's a sourness to it, or a bit of harshness...I wont do that again. it's a long walk from the pluto gun to the front verandah - rarely does the beer make it without a pause in the walk and a sample


----------



## Mikeyr

Stack of old palings, now nicely dressed, new toy used and time for an ipa in a dodgy plastic glass in the workshop ☺ Heaven


----------



## fletcher

Adamski29 said:


> Flagship beer at our Oktoberfest party yesterday. Delicious Munich Helles, crystal clear, first time using gelatin in the keg


looks bloody amazing mate. what was the process of your gelatin in the keg?


----------



## fletcher

drinking a bottle of my 10L test batch beer, the homeslice ipa.

galaxy and galena hops to about 70ibu in equal proportions. absolutely amazing. blackcurrant (galena) and passionfruit (galaxy) explosion. a really unique difference to ipas which always seem so citrus-heavy.


----------



## Adam Howard

fletcher said:


> looks bloody amazing mate. what was the process of your gelatin in the keg?


I basically did what is outlined here. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/21879-how-to-gelatine/

Cold conditioned the beer down to about 4 degrees for a week. When I kegged I followed that process for blooming the gelatin and then poured the bloomed gelatin into the bottom of both kegs before racking the cold beer on top. That ensured that it was really well mixed in. Stuck the kegs straight in the fridge and started carbonating. They didn't move an inch during two months of lagering and then poured like that during the party. Bloody awesome.


----------



## chrisluki

GrumpyPaul said:


> White Rabbit Dark Ale clone.
> 
> Photo looks darker than it really is - with a bit of light behind it there is a nice dark red tinge to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0208.jpg


Nice looking beer...one of my faves!!


----------



## droid

euro style lager, nice and refreshing

5%abv
100% pils malt
mashed at 64'ish
magnum to bitter to 25ibu
and saaz late for a total of 35ibu ... approx

coming good now with 80ltrs of similar conditioning for summer - you little bloody beauty

thinking of doing another batch but using mt hood for bittering and 10% munich malt just to see


----------



## Rocker1986

What yeast? Should try a batch with all Saaz hopping, beautiful beers :wub:


----------



## droid

sorry mate wyeast urquell 2001


----------



## Rocker1986

Nice choice. Been using that yeast in my pilsners too, very happy with the results I've been getting with it so far. It's on its 5th re-pitch in the current batch.


----------



## droid

swoit! I'm a big fan too, I'm sticking with it


----------



## pvan340

Accidental American brown ale. First use of Waimea hops late and as a dry hop. Not real impressed. Not much hop aroma/flavour at all.

Still tastes great though. Also first time using gelatine. Worked a treat, I'll definatly be clearing all my beers this way.

Stupid sideways ipad photo.


----------



## waggastew

First beer in a month, Munich Helles. Lagered for two months. Mmmmmmm


----------



## hwall95

Chinook APA. Really great hop, one of my favourites. Lots of grapefruit and pine and decent bitterness. Nice malty backing for the hoppy beer as well


----------



## Rocker1986

I did a brew day on Saturday and had a couple of glasses each of my Mosaic pale ale and also my red ale. The pale has cleared up really well after some more time, and the red is drinking well but should improve with more time also.


----------



## Danwood

Great colour and clarity there, Rock. Well done.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rocker1986 said:


> .,....Mosaic pale ale and also my red ale.


firstly, how good is mosaic!!

And what did you use for the red ale, its a nice colour


----------



## Rocker1986

Cheers Danwood  combination of isinglass and Polyclar in the FV prior to kegging it, has worked well for me since I began doing that.

Yes, first time using Mosaic, it was the only hop aside from a little Magnum in that recipe, been really enjoying that keg! The red ale I use 300g Caraaroma and ~70g black patent, along with MO and a little Carapils. It sort of tastes like a cross between an ESB and an APA. Fluked the recipe first go and have made no changes since apart from when I haven't had one of the ingredients on hand. The original recipe is still the best, though.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ thanks for the details, well done on a top red beer.

P.s. Im yet to like the caraaroma malt, it always gets in th way of the hop aroma but it creates a great red hue.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Dr Bells Yellow Rose

85% MO
8% wheat
7% flaked oats

4.6% and 28ibu

Magnum to 12ibu and the rest Amarillo and 5 and Wp, dry hopped twice with 3g/L both times with Amarillo.

Delicious


----------



## Rocker1986

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ thanks for the details, well done on a top red beer.
> 
> P.s. Im yet to like the caraaroma malt, it always gets in th way of the hop aroma but it creates a great red hue.


No worries and thanks mate 

Yeah it's pretty intense, much more than other dark crystals I've used. This is the only recipe I use it in though, and I guess it is more aimed at showcasing the malts than the hops, although it is balanced and not too sweet.


----------



## IsonAd

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ thanks for the details, well done on a top red beer.
> 
> P.s. Im yet to like the caraaroma malt, it always gets in th way of the hop aroma but it creates a great red hue.


I agree. I really like the first couple of weeks of caraaroma -did an arrogant Bastard clone with just pale malt and caraaroma with a bunch of Chinook - first few weeks were amazing then after about 3 weeks the raisiny character really started to overpower the beer. It is good for getting that red colour though.


----------



## Danwood

Dry Redgum/Blackbox Mead.

Just honey, yeast nutrient, yeast (Wyeast dry mead) and water. 1071 OG. 1002 FG.

High carbonation and a little sweetness left over gives it a fruity/floral champagne quality. 

It's amazing just how much floral flavour is masked by the inherent sweetness in honey. Strip that away with yeasties and there it is ! Plus alcohol is also present...yay !
I've got a full keg of this for summer, happy days.


----------



## Kingy

Nice rainy day for a couple of English brown ales.


----------



## philmud

Czech Pilsner. My first lager, and incidentally the first pour from my kegerator! Shit yeah!


----------



## fletcher

Danwood said:


> Dry Redgum/Blackbox Mead.
> 
> Just honey, yeast nutrient, yeast (Wyeast dry mead) and water. 1071 OG. 1002 FG.
> 
> High carbonation and a little sweetness left over gives it a fruity/floral champagne quality.
> 
> It's amazing just how much floral flavour is masked by the inherent sweetness in honey. Strip that away with yeasties and there it is ! Plus alcohol is also present...yay !
> I've got a full keg of this for summer, happy days.


looks unbelievable mate! definitely champagne-esque. how long was it fermenting for and at what temperature?


----------



## fletcher

the 1602 american wheat.

trad ale, wheat, a pinch of caramalt
citra to 22 odd ibu and dry hopped at 1.5g/l
us-05

sexual


----------



## Spohaw

fletcher said:


> the 1602 american wheat.
> 
> trad ale, wheat, a pinch of caramalt
> citra to 22 odd ibu and dry hopped at 1.5g/l
> us-05
> 
> sexual
> 
> 
> 
> 1602americanwheat.jpg


How does the traditional ale male compare with a pilsner malt for this ? 

I've only used pils for AM wheats so far

Looks great btw


----------



## Dan Pratt

Spohaw said:


> How does the traditional ale male compare with a pilsner malt for this ?
> 
> I've only used pils for AM wheats so far
> 
> Looks great btw


I have done a number of these styles using JW Ale, Golden Promise Ale, 2 Row Ale and found that the pils malt to give the lightest colour.

Either malt provides a great beer yet the colour is better and lighter when using pils. Next Bulk Buy im getting Heildelberg malt to see how that fares as the organic pilsner would be the next choice for that ultra light hazed wheat malt appearance. 

Try it with ale malt.


----------



## Spohaw

I'll make it with trad ale instead of pils this weekend then to see how it goes 

Have you tried it with Maris otter ?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Spohaw said:


> I'll make it with trad ale instead of pils this weekend then to see how it goes
> 
> Have you tried it with Maris otter ?


Here is a current beer on tap using MO with all Amarillo. posted it to this thread the other day

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/19438-whats-in-the-glass/?p=1329693


----------



## Spohaw

Looks great Pratty 

I kind of meant an American wheat with the MO instead of pils malt ?


----------



## Dan Pratt

an american wheat with MO would be just fine.


----------



## Danwood

fletcher said:


> looks unbelievable mate! definitely champagne-esque. how long was it fermenting for and at what temperature?


Thanks, Fletch...short answer, bloody ages !

I got a very low viability pack of Wy Dry Mead (~5%) and stepped the buggery out of it. I sort of lost count of numbers, but at a guess I ended up with ~700bn cells. 
I got 7 vials out of the finished starter, each with 25mil of compacted yeast solids. With beer yeast, apparently 22-25mil equals 100bn cells if fresh, but cell sizes can vary wildly from strain to strain, and this will affect numbers.
Anyway, I pitched two vials (maybe 200bn cells ??) at 16C with O2. The batch was 22L at 1071 OG.
I left it for 3 weeks while I was away working on the bees, expecting it to be pretty much finished after that time. It was only half way through !
So I bumped it 1 C a week for the next 3 weeks, then racked it off to finish the last few points.
It finished at 1002.
I erred on the cool side of ferment temp. because I haven't used the yeast before and wanted to ensure it was very neutral. It is fine so I'd probably ferment at 17-18C next time, just to hurry it along a bit.


----------



## Kingy

Saison/Brett blend


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

DrSmurtos Golden Ale.

Wheat version, all amarillo.
My first go at an AG version of this, will try the rye (latest?) version at some stage this summer.


----------



## Coodgee

Unfortunately the Queensland humidity hides the clarity of my galaxy pale ale! (That's a pint glass)


----------



## Danwood

Smoked ESB

This home-smoked Maris Otter malt flavour is really coming into it's own after a few weeks in the keg. 

It's got a nice, mellow smokiness that I was struggling to pick up a couple of weeks ago.

Quite tasty.

Terrible photo, sorry.


----------



## pvan340

The other half of my accidental american brown is my go to IPA. Simco, Amarillo and Columbus in the cube and dry hopped. LDM added to bump the abv, brings it to 6.5%. Really hard to have only one at lunch time!


----------



## RobB

Danwood said:


> Smoked ESB
> 
> This home-smoked Maris Otter malt flavour is really coming into it's own after a few weeks in the keg.
> 
> It's got a nice, mellow smokiness that I was struggling to pick up a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Quite tasty.
> 
> Terrible photo, sorry.


Did you hot or cold smoke the malt and which wood did you use? Oh, and how much smoked malt did you use?

I have made a beautiful smoked porter with 20% rauchmalt, but I'd like to try smoking my own, possibly with an Australian wood like redgum.


----------



## Coodgee

pvan340 said:


> The other half of my accidental american brown is my go to IPA. Simco, Amarillo and Columbus in the cube and dry hopped. LDM added to bump the abv, brings it to 6.5%. Really hard to have only one at lunch time!


Honest question... What's the rationale behind adding LDM (I assume this stands for light dried malt extract) to bump up the ABV? I wouldn't put extract anywhere near my all grain brews, except for the starter. seems to defeat the purpose?


----------



## SBOB

no pic, but
Sierra Nevada - River Ryed Rye IPA

not bad but needs more rye and more hops


----------



## fletcher

Spohaw said:


> How does the traditional ale male compare with a pilsner malt for this ?
> 
> I've only used pils for AM wheats so far
> 
> Looks great btw


really nice mate. it was a 65/35 split and i actually prefer the ale malt over the pilsner. just personal taste but it just has a 'rougher, fuller' feel and flavour to me. i know that's completely subjective, and has no basis in proper flavour note-taking. the pilsner version felt smoother and finer in the mouth, even with the same mash temps and finishing gravity and it wasn't what i was after. was still a top notch beer all the same but i wanted more of a high-wheaty pale ale of sorts and i think the ale malt gave me that.


----------



## Danwood

Malty Cultural said:


> Did you hot or cold smoke the malt and which wood did you use? Oh, and how much smoked malt did you use?
> 
> I have made a beautiful smoked porter with 20% rauchmalt, but I'd like to try smoking my own, possibly with an Australian wood like redgum.


Hi MC, 
I used cherry and hot smoked at ~100C. I dampened the grain first, just so the smoke would cling a bit better, and the heat obviously dried it out again.
I used 15% smoked MO, 65% unsmoked, 10% Munich, 5% Wheat Malt, 3% Light Crystal and 2% Choc.
Magnum to 35IBU, late Bramling Cross to 24IBU.

Redgum would be nice too. You're thinking another porter with the Redgum?
Dark Aussie lager with a smidge of smoke, maybe? That'd be a good Autumn beer.


----------



## Barge

Coodgee said:


> Honest question... What's the rationale behind adding LDM (I assume this stands for light dried malt extract) to bump up the ABV? I wouldn't put extract anywhere near my all grain brews, except for the starter. seems to defeat the purpose?


I bet you wouldn't even know it's there. A brewer at Bacchus told me they use it if they miss their target o.g. I've brewed plenty of partial mash beers that have tasted just as good as all grain brews. The biggest difference is less control over fermentability.


----------



## RobB

Danwood said:


> Hi MC,
> I used cherry and hot smoked at ~100C. I dampened the grain first, just so the smoke would cling a bit better, and the heat obviously dried it out again.
> I used 15% smoked MO, 65% unsmoked, 10% Munich, 5% Wheat Malt, 3% Light Crystal and 2% Choc.
> Magnum to 35IBU, late Bramling Cross to 24IBU.
> 
> Redgum would be nice too. You're thinking another porter with the Redgum?
> Dark Aussie lager with a smidge of smoke, maybe? That'd be a good Autumn beer.


Thanks for that. I love just a hint of smoke in dark beers, so it will probably find its way into porter.


----------



## Danwood

Kingy said:


> Saison/Brett blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1446789294.581426.jpg


Snap ! How good is 3031 ?

Mine is Motueka/Citra to 35ish IBU, with a dry hop of 14g Citra/28g Motueka.

Pineapple and citrus everywhere you look ! I briefly considered a bit of toasted coconut along with the dry hop...Piña Colada beer. Maybe next time.
Glad I have a few vials of this in stasis in the freezer.


----------



## Batz

Danwood said:


> Snap ! How good is 3031 ?
> 
> Mine is Motueka/Citra to 35ish IBU, with a dry hop of 14g Citra/28g Motueka.
> 
> Pineapple and citrus everywhere you look ! I briefly considered a bit of toasted coconut along with the dry hop...Piña Colada beer. Maybe next time.
> Glad I have a few vials of this in stasis in the freezer.



Great yeast, my first one was a standard Farm House Saison. Looking forward to it after aging a few months. Also glad there's a few vials put away. Going to do a Rosella Saison with it next.


----------



## Danwood

I might put a couple of bottles away, just to see. The hops will obviously dull down waiting for the Brett to wake up.

I suppose what I've made is an oxymoronic beer, one that's designed to be aged, but...ermm....also drunk fresh.

Oxymoron Saison...love it !


----------



## bungers81

Hefeweizen 
Wyeast 3068


----------



## louistoo

My first higher gravity pale ale, used suggestion from Gladfield Malts catalogue. American ale, wheat and toffee to 1.060, 60 ibu with simcoe, equinox and amarillo pellets with a wack of homegrown chinook. Really reeaaally enjoying this one!


----------



## Matplat

Chinook cascade APA, tastes brilliant after 3 weeks in the bottle... was still a bit harsh at 2 weeks. Dunno whats causing the monster head 6%Caramunich 6%Carapils 12% wheat?

It even forms a head in the bottle before i pour the second glass....


----------



## Dan Pratt

12% wheat will give better head, so too the 6% carapils....my guess is its over carbonated.

Did you bulk prime or add sugar drops ?

Did you bottle cold or warm beer ?


----------



## Matplat

Yeah it is very fizzy, pseudo bulk priming bottled warm.... i did wonder if perhaps i didn't let fermentation finish fully..... it had gone past target FG but I didnt ensure it was stable for 3 days....


----------



## pvan340

Les's Schneider Weiss from the recipe DB. Amazing beer. Second cube, this one fermented at 18, much better balance than the first cube fermented at ambient. Single infusion mash (biab) and a lower OG of 1047, finished at 1010 after a week.


----------



## hwall95

Robust Porter - 6%

Malt bill include 24% brown malt and 6.5% pale choc. Very upfront flavour but not over the top. It ended up a little bit sweeter then I was aiming for but the bitterness and dryness of the brown malt balance it. Best porter I've made so far!


----------



## mfeighan

pvan340 said:


> Les's Schneider Weiss from the recipe DB. Amazing beer. Second cube, this one fermented at 18, much better balance than the first cube fermented at ambient. Single infusion mash (biab) and a lower OG of 1047, finished at 1010 after a week.


I love that recipe. Haven't made a wheat beer in a while you have got me thinking....


----------



## earle

Galaxy pale ale (aka Stone & Wood) dry hopped with Ella


----------



## Danwood

S&W Garden Ale uses Ella, so you've probably made something mid way between that and Pacific.

Sound pretty bloody good. 

Much peach coming through from the Ella ? I've never used it, myself.


----------



## earle

Maybe a little peach or maybe I'm very suggestible. To be honest, the packet was labelled Stella, which gives an indication of its age but it has been stored in the freezer since purchase. In any case, nice bitterness with some lovely fruity flavours. Probably even better with fresher hops.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

'merican Wheat.

50:50 BB Ale and BB Wheat.

Horizon for bittering, Chinook and Simcoe at flameout, Chinook and Sorachi Ace in the cube.

Delicious.


----------



## waggastew

Munich Helles, been lagering for a few months now. Goes nicely with some homemade Korean Fried Chicken and Kimchi


----------



## mofox1

So gelatin works...

Galaxy/melba pale ale. Vaguely inspired by a stone & wood Pacific ale.

79% Pale malt, 12% rye malt, 4.5% crystal 60L & 4.5% carapils.

Bittered with magnum, late additions of cascade, galaxy and melba. Cube hopped with galaxy and dry hopped with galaxy and cascade. All up ~45 IBU.

OG 1.048, FG 1.012 with WLP041

Tasted more like a s&w prior to adding gelatin... Might have lost some of the aromatics.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Belgian pale ale 5.2%
Thomas Coopers Pilsner can
Ldme and wheat dme
Special B, crystal wheat malt and rolled oats.
Fermented with T-58.
A touch of Santiam hops too.
Not too bad


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Pic added this time


----------



## razz

I had a Red Trolley Amber, from Carl Strauss brewing, last night. Total underwhelming with what has been said about this beer. Totally muted flavours and most likely freight issues again! Seems to be a lot of that in Oz. Conversely, the Pintail Pale ale is fantastic. I'm glad I kept my receipt, I'll be taking the other 5 stubble so back to Dan Murphy's today.


----------



## Batz

Saison with Wyeast 3130, getting better all the time.


----------



## Matplat

Looks like a crap spot to be drinking too 
, ha ha ha!


----------



## Spohaw

Matplat said:


> Looks like a crap spot to be drinking too
> , ha ha ha!


So green , no cement in sight , would be horrible there


----------



## mb-squared

Hoppy Blonde. Two weeks grain to glass. It's very clean, crisp and refreshing with all those Centennial, Cascade and Citra hops in there. But at 6%, it does require a bit of moderation, which I seem to have in very short supply with this one.


----------



## Batz

Spohaw said:


> So green , no cement in sight , would be horrible there


Back to nature, we love it here. Beers are OK too. :beerbang:


----------



## Kingy

Married otter sMasHed the cascade.


----------



## Matplat

Batz said:


> Back to nature, we love it here. Beers are OK too. :beerbang:


 Just saw where you are located in your avatar, I'l be joining you there in the new year! Can't bloody wait!

I will be getting base malts in bulk buys, but am hoping to buy spec malts as req'd per recipe.... however it doesn't seem like there are any good HB stores on the sunny coast, i.e. they stock kits, and stuff for distilling only.... where abouts do you get your supplies from?

Sorry for the OT!


----------



## roastinrich

8:15pm and still 36º. Good weather to nude up in the pool and devour some deliciously dry fg1001 Saaz Saison under the moonlight. fermented with 3711. what a monster.


----------



## earle

roastin said:


> 8:15pm and still 36º. Good weather to nude up in the pool and devour some deliciously dry fg1001 Saaz Saison under the moonlight. fermented with 3711. what a monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3567.JPG


Photo of the beer looks awesome. No other photos thanks


----------



## Matplat

roastin said:


> 8:15pm and still 36º. Good weather to nude up in the pool and devour some deliciously dry fg1001 Saaz Saison under the moonlight. fermented with 3711. what a monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3567.JPG


Did the 3711 throw much krausen, just want to confirm if i need a blow off tube before i pitch it tomorrow...?


----------



## fraser_john

American Brown with Nelson Sauvin and Strong Australian Lager


----------



## hwall95

German pilsner that's now cleared up nicely - bit of haze still but not too bad since I put no effort in clearing it. Tasting a lot better after a month in the keg. Good to have a few tasty beers before going to drink shit beer with uni mates.


----------



## Spiesy

roastin said:


> 8:15pm and still 36º. Good weather to nude up in the pool and devour some deliciously dry fg1001 Saaz Saison under the moonlight. fermented with 3711. what a monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3567.JPG


Amazing shot.


----------



## Spiesy

After many battles with hop debris, post heavy dry hopping, this American Amber is starting to taste very good.


----------



## SBOB

its not very clear and its lacking in some aroma, but this 'Pliney the Elder' clone really smacks you in the face with its hop bitterness. Its likely missing alot from the original, and its definitely too bitter for the aroma/flavour/bitter ratio, but its still a tasty drop (as I've never had the original, for all i know its a 100% clone  )


----------



## Spiesy

SBOB said:


> its not very clear and its lacking in some aroma, but this 'Pliney the Elder' clone really smacks you in the face with its hop bitterness. Its likely missing alot from the original, and its definitely too bitter for the aroma/flavour/bitter ratio, but its still a tasty drop (as I've never had the original, for all i know its a 100% clone  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20151121_201421.jpg


Dude, what's up with the RedTube tab open in the background?


----------



## SBOB

Spiesy said:


> Dude, what's up with the RedTube tab open in the background?


I wish... the only porn I dare look at when the wife's around is brew porn.. and even then its risky


----------



## roastinrich

Matplat said:


> Did the 3711 throw much krausen, just want to confirm if i need a blow off tube before i pitch it tomorrow...?


Not from memory, I fermented about 25º and just used an airlock.


----------



## mje1980

Brett IPA. Could have more carbonation, and some more bitterness but otherwise I'm happy for a first attempt. Funk isn't huge but it's there. Next one I'll up bitterness and late hops. Way more late hops. Because hops


----------



## mb-squared

more carbonation? judging from all the bubbles, it looks like it is plenty well carbonated; but it could use a foamy head. that one is a bit thin.


----------



## Bridges

mje1980 said:


> Because hops


Yes. Absolutely. Yes.


----------



## roastinrich

Homegrown IPA. Fresh Citrus floral caramel smooth dry finish lingering bitterness.


----------



## Kingy

Kolsch lagered for 8 weeks. Was only gunna have 1 beer today. But **** it, I'm having 3 and that's it.


----------



## IsonAd

Crikey kingy that is a creepy image in your beer


----------



## menoetes

I just knocked off work and I think this might be the hottest muggiest night yet this summer. A perfect time to try my first glass of my new Watermelon Weiss.






She's still a bit young but very refreshing. The watermelon is very present but not over-powering. A hit of clove on the back of the tongue is quite complimentary too. Hints of lime and mint - I'm very happy with this one.

My first successful fruit beer at last! If/when I do it again I might try it on US-05 or S-23 to see how it turns out on a more neutral yeast...


----------



## Matplat

What yeast did you use this time? How did you include watermelon?


----------



## menoetes

I pitched onto a yeast cake of Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen which may or may not have been a bit rash (it blew out the airlock on day 3 :blink: ).

As for the watermelon; I added about 3.5 liters of puree I made myself at home by chopping up watermelon and blitzing it with a stick blender. It was one and a half medium sized watermelons in all. I added the puree at 25min before flameout along with some mint and lime zest. The recipe is >>here<< if you're interested...


----------



## fletcher

drinking my life of riley ipa

84 jw trad ale
10 weyer rye
4 jw crystal
2 weyer carapils
1.064 - 1.010
columbus, amarillo, centennial
77 ibu
wlp013 - london ale
19c

spicy, citrusy, and a subtle nuttiness from the sexy 013, aka, sex in my mouth.


----------



## tugger

A few I have been working on perfecting. 
One is a rye ipa with cascade centennial. 
The other is a black ipa with the same cascade centennial.


----------



## philmud

first ever Pilsner 



Mandarina Bavaria saison


----------



## mofox1

Sneaky "sample" of my Lupulin Addiction IPA while the roast is cooking.

8% with 380g hops as late additions and 310g dry hop additions. Mix of Simcoe, Cascade, Chinook, Columbus and Centennial.

Gladdy American Ale malt base with a dash of light crystals and wheat.

Danger Zone.




Edit: Oh, right... Absofuckenlutley decadent. Resiny, piney-orange aroma explosion.


----------



## Mr B

mofox1 said:


> Sneaky "sample" of my Lupulin Addiction IPA while the roast is cooking.
> 
> 8% with 380g hops as late additions and 310g dry hop additions. Mix of Simcoe, Cascade, Chinook, Columbus and Centennial.
> 
> Gladdy American Ale malt base with a dash of light crystals and wheat.
> 
> Danger Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1448781459350.jpg


You lost your boot after only one sip?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Must be IPA Sunday 

50/50 Maris Otter and Pilsner + 6% dextrose to boost abv and dry it out.

7% ABV and 65ibu

Summit FWH to 55ibu

Whirlpooled heaps of Chinook, Amarillo and Columbus

Dry hopped with Citra, Chinook and Amarillo.

Pungent tropical aroma, resinous flavour with dry finish, soft bitterness to linger.


----------



## mofox1

Pratty1 said:


> Must be IPA Sunday
> 
> 50/50 Maris Otter and Pilsner + 6% dextrose to boost abv and dry it out.
> 
> 7% ABV and 65ibu
> 
> Summit FWH to 55ibu
> 
> Whirlpooled heaps of Chinook, Amarillo and Columbus
> 
> Dry hopped with Citra, Chinook and Amarillo.
> 
> Pungent tropical aroma, resinous flavour with dry finish, soft bitterness to linger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20151129_001.jpg


Damn photos... That looks exactly like mine actually does.

Hop haze FTW.


----------



## Dan Pratt

mofox1 said:


> Damn photos... That looks exactly like mine actually does.
> Hop haze FTW.


Haha, yep that hop haze!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Pratty1 said:


> Must be IPA Sunday


Damn straight it is!

My C-bomb IPA.

86% JW Trad Ale
11% Wey Munich T1
3% Simpsons Med Xtal
OG:1.065

Columbus @ 60min
Citra and Columbus @ flameout
Citra and Columbus in the cube.
Calculated at 70IBU

I'm trying to keep them, but every time I have a beer I want one. Won't last long.


----------



## Coodgee

My Peaches and cream ale. Golden promise malt. Bittered with magnum at 60 and dry hopped with summer at 2g/l. Subtle but clearly present apricot notes. Fermented with wy2112 for am authentic American cream ale.


----------



## hwall95

Freshly kegged IPA, 7.1%

Bittered with Chinook to 15, cube addition of 30 IBU of Chinook and mosaic each. Then dry hopped with 40g each of Chinook, mosiac and citra. Didn't really cold crash it because I wanted to get it kegged before I go away for a week so it's still got yeast and hop floaties (hence the murkiness) but tasting great. 

Tried the west coast IPA yeast in this one and really liking it. Quite dangerous beer though, way too tasty and drinkable for 7%; probably should of poured a smaller tester since it have worked later this arvo. Going to be good when when cleared in a week


----------



## hwall95

hwall95 said:


> Freshly kegged IPA, 7.1%
> 
> Bittered with Chinook to 15, cube addition of 30 IBU of Chinook and mosaic each. Then dry hopped with 40g each of Chinook, mosiac and citra. Didn't really cold crash it because I wanted to get it kegged before I go away for a week so it's still got yeast and hop floaties (hence the murkiness) but tasting great.
> 
> Tried the west coast IPA yeast in this one and really liking it. Quite dangerous beer though, way too tasty and drinkable for 7%; probably should of poured a smaller tester since it have worked later this arvo. Going to be good when when cleared in a week


Forgot the photo..


----------



## hwall95

Also a little tester of my 3.2% mild that's also freshly carbed 

Really drinkable, a nice caramel biscuit flavour going on. Gotta love a mild on a warm day. This time I used 1469, finished really fast and dropped clear pretty quick. Only pitched it a week ago.


----------



## Ciderman

Mad Piere's Belgian Pale. Delicious


----------



## Batz

Prince Imperial said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1448624046.856706.jpg first ever Pilsner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1448629338.376040.jpg
> Mandarina Bavaria saison


Nice looking Pilsner too, wrong glass but we'll let it slide. :lol:

Batz


----------



## TheWiggman

My first RIS, only about 3 months in the bottle. Couldn't help myself.
Big crystal hit to start with and evidence of youth but after a few sips it all subsided and ticked all the boxes. The complexity shone through. Bloody nice.


----------



## bullsneck

TheWiggman said:


> My first RIS, only about 3 months in the bottle. Couldn't help myself.
> Big crystal hit to start with and evidence of youth but after a few sips it all subsided and ticked all the boxes. The complexity shone through. Bloody nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB289024.JPG


Damn fine photography there.


----------



## Ben1

Sam Adams Boston Lager Clone. Dangerously drinkable.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

This is a very green beer but a cracker. In balance with English IPA but Aussie ingredients.
I've done this before 

Its worth bottling! from the keg. B)

Edit. oops! forgot details,
OG = 1.059
FG = 1.008
Color = 28 EBC
IBU = 50 to 55 ~
ABV = 6.7%
Bitterness Ratio = 0.883 IBU/SG

Good extraction efficiency. Very malty. Heavily late hop and dry hopped.

This pic is the pint glass after a nice gulp. :chug:


----------



## mofox1

Ben1 said:


> Sam Adams Boston Lager Clone. Dangerously drinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1449140156.915257.jpg


Kegerator in the house? Damn... Reported.


----------



## Barge

First use of M84 yeast. I was very underwhelmed initially but after a few weeks lagering in the keg it's turned out quite nice.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Two can Saison, half a tallie left over from last night... Why not have it now?
Coopers Canadian blonde can
Coopers Aussie pale ale can
Belle Saison yeast
Made to 26L... Just over 6%.
Decent flavour for absolute minimal effort!


----------



## DU99

*Simcoe/CTZ hops*
.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

My 5th attempt at a saison and the best by the length of the straight.

A Moo Brew recipe that was in Beer and Brewer 18 months or so ago.

72% Pils, 9% Munich, 16% Wheat, 3% flaked barley. OG:1.046
EKG, Hallertau Mitt and Styrians to 21IBU.

Fermented using WLP-585 at 24C. FG: 1.002

It's bloody cloudy and also undercarbed, but I had a taster out of the keg yesterday knowing it wouldn't be carbed. Had to have another 6 sneaky tasters just to confirm how good the first one was...
...and I'm back reconfirming again today, keg might be done before it's fully carbed.

It's the first time I've gotten fruit from the yeast in a HB saison, all the others have been very dry and spicy/peppery (Belle Saison).
This yeast was supposed to bring the fruit, "Produces beer with a high fruit ester characteristic, as well as some slight tartness."
Pleased to confirm the blurb is correct.


----------



## droid

just checking on the christmas lager (#1of2) ooh it seems to be ready - dayum 19 days to wait...er but since the pluto gun is on the keg would it not seem unreasonable to confirm findings?
confirmation takes 6 tastings ^Ken ? ok that's good enough for me hehe


----------



## Ciderman

Mulberry Saison. Probably the highlight of my brewing career!


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1449476929.432025.jpg
> Mulberry Saison. Probably the highlight of my brewing career!


Can confirm this, a lovely drop.


----------



## droid

house fruity Ale something around 95% American Ale 5% crystal pale 35ibu, APA type hop schedule of mosaic but bittered with magnum for something different

first keg hopped brew - hazy dayz

tasty and er ... another 3 kegs waiting in the wings - lovely chubbly!


----------



## DU99

*Americian Brown (FWK)*


----------



## MartinOC

One of the Weizen's I've been playing with recently (in anticipation of a hot summer).

50-ish L batch.

5Kg Wheat
3Kg Munich
3Kg Pils
Rice hulls.

30g of Perle (13.6 IBU)

WLP 380 @ 18C.

A bit under-carbed, so I'll improve on that with the next batch.

Edit: Thanks to Droid for the glass he left behind at the Vic. winter swap.


----------



## VP Brewing

MartinOC said:


> DSCN1405.JPG
> 
> One of the Weizen's I've been playing with recently (in anticipation of a hot summer).
> 
> 50-ish L batch.
> 
> 5Kg Wheat
> 3Kg Munich
> 3Kg Pils
> Rice hulls.
> 
> 30g of Perle (13.6 IBU)
> 
> WLP 380 @ 18C.
> 
> A bit under-carbed, so I'll improve on that with the next batch.
> 
> Edit: Thanks to Droid for the glass he left behind at the Vic. winter swap.


Just tried your weizen from the Xmas swap. Even though you said drink in a few weeks I felt the bottle and it was tight so gave it a go. Easily carbed enough and so much banananana. Bloody delish with home made pizza.


----------



## MartinOC

Bugger! I've been trying to avoid a banarama & go for cloves.

Back to the drawing-board........


----------



## VP Brewing

Is that the same recipe? Im not the best at recognising flavours yet but banana is definitely there in abundance.


----------



## MartinOC

Off the top of my head, the Swap one was 50/50 wheat & Munich. Same yeast.


----------



## hwall95

I regret not cold crashing but I currently don't care much because it tastes great. My 7.1% IPA. Mainly mosaic and chinook with a bit of a citra chucked in on the side during dry hopping. 

Hoppinest beer I've made and far too drinkable. Decent maltiness backing but still very hop forward as you want from an american ipa.


----------



## tugger

3.5kg mo
1.5kg rye
500g crystal wheat
500g centennial cascade topaz in the kettle late with no dry hop. 
35.5 ibu.


----------



## stewy

Deschuttes Mirror Pond Clone from the Can You Brew It Podcast

Very nice. Will definitely brew again.


----------



## hwall95

With the help of my my housemates, finished the keg of German cider tonight. Felt like really light but was around 4L which was unexpected. Now I can keg my Hefe with 3638 tomorrow to be good for our Christmas party of Saturday.

Cider itself was made with 3638, plenty dry and had a nice tangy apple flavour going. At 7.2% a bit strong for drinkability but made a good Oktoberfest beverage

Also the blurriness is condensation, cider was clear as glass


----------



## Rocker1986

I've found that happen with my kegs at times too.. the last one was a red ale, about a week ago or so it felt quite light but I ended up getting another 10 or 11 schooners out of it before it blew dry, plus a few half pints of foam that were also drunk once it settled.

Anyway, the last couple of brews I've had recently were a Bo Pils and my SNPA clone beer. The Bo pils keg is empty now as well unfortunately because it was starting to get really nice too. The darker one is the SNPA clone, it is darker than the original but the flavour etc. is pretty well spot on.


----------



## waggastew

Here's cheers to end of year beers! Apologies to the other 97% of people that have to work over the summer. As a teacher who once worked in the real world I ain't moaning about our lot.

BTW the beer is half Single Tap IPA, (Pour Report) half Tony's bright ale clone w NZ hops. Need to invest in another bronco so I don't have to keep swapping.


----------



## hwall95

Freshly kegged Hefe to replace the cider. This version (5th time) I've used hallertau blanc for bitter and cube hops, about 20g in total. Quite clover and decent banana finish with some other flavour mixed in there which I'm guessing is from the hops. Much better than my previous two version.


----------



## TheWiggman

Dortmunder Export. I bought a DAB on Thursday for comparison and I'm happy to say this isn't too far off the mark. Pleasantly hoppy in that European way on the nose and palette, with a moderate amount of body and notable bitterness. I lagered this in a secondary for 5 weeks (which haven't done for yonks) and due to a leaking disconnect ran the keg out of gas. Combined, there's notable oxidation which is disappointing for the time and effort I put in. On the plus, the head laces well and it's clear of diacetyl. Perfect for this typical 40°C summer day in my new/old home town. Would brew again.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

40C day in Melb.
Coopers Mexican cerveza + lemon slices.
Family all together, life is great B-)


----------



## mofox1

MartinOC said:


> Bugger! I've been trying to avoid a banarama & go for cloves.
> 
> Back to the drawing-board........


Apparently over-pitch and oxygenate well to reduce banana. Not sure if that directly correlates to more cloves.


----------



## MartinOC

I over-pitched & went crazy-ape-bonkers with the paint-stirrer in an attempt to reduce banana.

Meh...merda succede (as they say in the classics)...


----------



## Mr B

Knights of the cross

Bit hazy and rather nice




Edit: I had a little sip, and so the head, you know....


----------



## Danwood

Last of the Brett saison on this bat-shit crazy Melbourne afternoon.

I'm expecting snow any minute.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Here is my Summer Ale ( aka American Wheat )it was my 100th AG beer. 

3.8% Abv - 20Ibu , 60/40 Pils and Wheat, Mashed @ 64c

Simcoe, Citra Centennial in the boil and dry hopped. 

Giving the keg to a mate for xmas who introduced me to brewing! (its ok, I've made another batch ) Its crisp and dry with a nice aroma, just needs a little more carbonation. 

Fermented with Bry97 @ 19c


----------



## Dave70

^Love brewing this style in the summer. Pic 2 would represent about one (modest) sip. Ah..refreshment!


----------



## Barge

Just cubed an american wheat today. Looking forward to getting it in the fermenter.


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> Here is my Summer Ale ( aka American Wheat )it was my 100th AG beer.
> 
> 3.8% Abv - 20Ibu , 60/40 Pils and Wheat, Mashed @ 64c
> 
> Simcoe, Citra Centennial in the boil and dry hopped.
> 
> Giving the keg to a mate for xmas who introduced me to brewing! (its ok, I've made another batch ) Its crisp and dry with a nice aroma, just needs a little more carbonation.
> 
> Fermented with Bry97 @ 19c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20151220_002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20151220_003.jpg


looks a bloody ripper mate. i just made a similar one with citra exclusively and damn it was nice. now you've got me wanting to make another


----------



## pipsyboy

Faux lager (Mangrove Jacks kit dry hopped with cascade) partially carbonated and poured through a stout tap on CO2. 

Works for me.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Not quite set up for brewing in the new place yet.
Have done a few FWK's
And been happy....
Until this one.
It's a cracker !
The 'new world ale' from grain and grape (no affiliation)
Dry hopped it with a generous handful of magnum.
Almost like a Gage Roads Atomic or Mountain Goat pale

View attachment 85742


ed. tried a million times to upload a pic, good ol' modern technology just doesn't feel like doing it.
The beer looks good, tastes better. You may just have to trust me on it !


----------



## seamad

Christmas Porter
Bloody lovely, keg must be about to blow.
Twas 15% brown malt and some other stuff, 1968 yeast and a little licorice root in the boil.

Wishing all brewers a good one for Xmas
cheers
sean


----------



## stewy

seamad said:


> porter.JPG
> 
> Christmas Porter
> Bloody lovely, keg must be about to blow.
> Twas 15% brown malt and some other stuff, 1968 yeast and a little licorice root in the boil.
> 
> Wishing all brewers a good one for Xmas
> cheers
> sean


You know we are going to need the rest of that recipe, right?

;-)

Looks delicious


----------



## Rocker1986

First batch of IPA I've ever brewed, based on the American style. Very nice I must say although could use some tinkering. I'm happy with the malt bill but keen to try different hops in it; this one was brewed with Centennial and Mosaic.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ IPA are my fav beer. What malt bill did you try?


----------



## Rocker1986

I used 6.5kg MO and 400g medium crystal, batch size was 24 litres in the end.


----------



## mofox1

stewy said:


> You know we are going to need the rest of that recipe, right?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Looks delicious


Nah... I got brown malt AND some other stuff in the shed. All good!

Tips for the festive season brews tho. I've grabbed a couple of cinnamon, nutmeg and star anise spiked bottles from under the house for tomorrow.


----------



## Ciderman

Christmas paddle


----------



## Blind Dog

Sour mash nelson sauvin saison

Too young really to drink, but too nice not to. Dilemma


----------



## Blind Dog

Looks exactly the same as the last one, but it's the beer Dog would drink, if Dog existed - Amarillo / and 5g /L Huell Melon Saison. Faaarkkkk. Tissue beer


----------



## Dan Pratt

My annual Christmas new world lager. Out on the deck over looking Copacabana beach.

93% pils
5% wheat
2% acidulated

Warrior @ 60
Simcoe/Centennial @ 5

Mashed at 63c/90mins

Fermented with Wlp802 Czech Budjavar Yeast @ 11c 

Very clean, mild bitterness at 25ibu. Abv after ferment got to 4.5%


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

The pic is an oldie but it's the same beer..classic dry stout.

It's a never-ending keg and it's not that I don't like the stout, but I only have two kegs and I really want to get a Cream Ale kegged because rellies are visiting soon and I suspect the Cream Ale won't be as confronting for them as the rest of my brews. 

My Boxing Day mission is to crack on and finish the never-ending keg.


----------



## droid

Barrel aged RIS finally losing thd overpowering bourbon and now the wood is peeking through a bit, might become the new short black in the house ... better try a long one too


----------



## lobedogg

Two Hearted IPA clone. Keg blew on the next pour. Was at it's best within the first week of kegging.

73% Pale
22% MO
3.5% Crystal
2.5% Acidulated

Adjusted for No Chill so Centennnial @ 25 & 10.
5 g/L dry hop.


----------



## mckenry

Nothing yet, can't decide. Argh. She's cold though!


----------



## mckenry

Decided on a Celtic ale.


----------



## beachy

mckenry said:


> Decided on a Celtic ale.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1451460066.656631.jpg


Wow that is just showing off. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Danscraftbeer

After my megaswill idea of home brew for Christmas was a fail this year I am drinking home brew bottled stuff up to 2 years old.

Chilli Beer: Extract brew with a flair. 2 years old. Literally a dried Birdseye Chilli in each bottle. Carb dropped. This has a carbonation of about 4! maybe. Extremely fizzy fruity and a total freak. Like fruity Champagne Beer. It smells so yummy and sweat and its tingly in the mouth with burn!. So sad it was the last bottle.


Cascade Harvest IPA. A 7.5% An English balanced IPA with all home grown fresh picked Cascade Hops. 800g for a 38lt brew. Wet hopped in one of the two kegs. The wet hop version was extremely good. The other keg was good but bitterness level was IBU=45. 15IBU too low IMO.
Still it was excellent. I bottled from keg into pet bottles for 6 months and it was awesome. Now its all gone too. :drinks:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

A variety of rellies and outlaws are due to visit in January...just making sure the tasting paddlles still work.
L to R: Cream Ale, Saison, Azacca Summer Ale, DSGA (Rye version).

Wishing a Happy New Year to all AHBers!


----------



## Batz

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> A variety of rellies and outlaws are due to visit in January...just making sure the tasting paddlles still work.
> L to R: Cream Ale, Saison, Azacca Summer Ale, DSGA (Rye version).
> 
> Wishing a Happy New Year to all AHBers!


Nice looking beers, and great Aldi paddles as well! I have four sets but I do over do things.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Batz said:


> Nice looking beers, and great Aldi paddles as well! I have four sets but I do over do things.


Thanks Batz. I grabbed four as well, must have been around this time last year.


----------



## Ciderman

Love the colour flow from light to dark! Yeah I've got 5 packs from last year. Wife picked them up for $4 when they were discount and deleting them.


----------



## Danwood

RIS aged on cherries and oak staves.

It's coming up to 2yrs after I brewed this, and it's really hitting it's stride now. Super smooth, low bitterness, subtle cherry, almost sherry-like aroma. There's probably also be a very mild oxidised flavour contributing to this 'sherry' flavour too. I believe some sherry is mildly oxidised during the barrelling procedure, Olorosso etc. It's working well in this, if this is the case.
Anyway, I'm on to the last few bottles...so sad.


----------



## seamad

Happy new year to all
Raspberry saison, bit flat as was a leftover bottle from new years, found out my carb cap was split when filling some bottles from the keg new years eve.


----------



## bungers81

Huxley Selection IPA 

Dry hopped @6.25g a litre with galaxy. Was worried I might have gone overboard but the aroma from this is awesome. No grassy taste.

40g of galaxy @ 10mins (40l batch)

40g of Columbus @60mins


----------



## Danwood

A rather approachable Galaxy wheaty thing.

Very tasty indeed.


----------



## TheWiggman

An American Amber Ale loosely based on one of Pratty's posts. Used torrified wheat (generously), 1272, subbed a lot of the specialties with what I had in stock and went for Amarillo and Cascade late with Perle early. No dry hopping. 
Just glorious. Had a Pintail Pale before this and this is right up there. Can't believe I actually brewed it and will be putting this gem back on tap in the near future.


----------



## IsonAd

bungers81 said:


> Huxley Selection IPA
> 
> Dry hopped @6.25g a litre with galaxy. Was worried I might have gone overboard but the aroma from this is awesome. No grassy taste.
> 
> 40g of galaxy @ 10mins (40l batch)
> 
> 40g of Columbus @60mins


> 6g/l!!!??? Definitely a 'Brave New World' IPA.


----------



## bungers81

IsonAd said:


> > 6g/l!!!??? Definitely a 'Brave New World' IPA.


Have had several people drink it and all have really enjoyed it. Only way to find out if it works is to try it. Worst case scenario is make another batch without dry hoping and blend it.


----------



## hwall95

How good are hefes in warm weather. Such an easy beer to make and so tasty. Probably need to brew another one soon


----------



## Coodgee

IsonAd said:


> > 6g/l!!!??? Definitely a 'Brave New World' IPA.


You'd be opening the doors of perception after a few of those.


----------



## DU99

*Saison (G&G FWK) with MJ 27 Yeast*


----------



## Barge

You're supposed to have that after you mow the lawn.


----------



## DU99

"lawn is next door"


----------



## sponge

ESB late hopped with challenger. A week in the keg and crystal clear, although the photos don't do it justice.. oh so perfect after a bit of gardening.


----------



## Mr B

Nierra Sevada. Delicious, but a little cloudy as i had to move the keg yesterday. Love the colour of this one. This version has galaxy and Amarillo.


----------



## TheWiggman

Which yeast sponge? I've found 1028 clears very well.


----------



## sponge

1469. It's my go-to for most things English and a fair few of my APAs. Such a delicious and versatile yeast.. 

I have another APA on tap with 1968 which just doesn't do it justice. Sort've masks the hops a bit, unlike 1469.


----------



## fletcher

drinking my 'in between' ipa, and sending a toast to the one and only star man. he was such a visionary, a true artist, and a huge inspiration to me. a few years ago, i brewed a david bowie collection of beers. my next brew will be another one in his honour.

citra, centennial, columbus, and cascade. lots of yum.


----------



## Barge

American wheat. 60/40 wheat/vienna. 10g simcoe @ 60, 10g each of galaxy & cascade in the cube. Fernented @ 18 w/ US05. Decided not to fine so I guess it's a hefeyankweizen! (Sorry Les!)

Delicious.


----------



## indica86

Drinking a Citra + Rye IPA.
Match made in heaven.
Brilliant beer.
Nice one.
Cheers.


----------



## Kingy

Docs session light with citra hop shot (3mls kegged) bloody good beer (kegged yesterday)




And barrel aged tawny port through a snifter glass. The senses are being treated this arvo
Was meant to service the car [emoji57]
There's always tomorrow


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale.
Rye version hopped with Magnum and Vic Secret.

Tiny starter boiling in the background is to see if I can get the WY1272 from the DSGA going again.


----------



## Dave70

Kingy said:


> Docs session light with citra hop shot (3mls kegged) bloody good beer (kegged yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1452916969.309317.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1452916255.214393.jpg
> And barrel aged tawny port through a snifter glass. The senses are being treated this arvo
> Was meant to service the car [emoji57]
> There's always tomorrow


Love that snifter glass. Reminds me of a really classy bong. Only for port. 

Yeah, give the car a miss mate.
Particularly if the service involved anything to do with the brakes.


----------



## Kingy

7.7%ipa dry and hoppy as hell.


----------



## Moad

IPA I used to test out Ella for the first time. Came out pretty nice albeit a little hazy.

Using the glasses the mrs got me for our wedding anniversary last week while playing a lazy game of darts

edit: no idea why that came out sideways...kind of like my darts game


----------



## BottloBill

Amber Ale 5% topped with a Willem2
Quiet Sunday arvo session


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Moad said:


> IPA I used to test out Ella for the first time. Came out pretty nice albeit a little hazy.
> 
> Using the glasses the mrs got me for our wedding anniversary last week while playing a lazy game of darts
> 
> edit: no idea why that came out sideways...kind of like my darts game


Triple sixes all the way then?


----------



## IsonAd

Coconut Porter. 

Just the right amount of coconut to get me going back for another sip.


----------



## Coodgee

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Dr Smurto's Golden Ale.
> Rye version hopped with Magnum and Vic Secret.
> 
> Tiny starter boiling in the background is to see if I can get the WY1272 from the DSGA going again.


At what point does a DSGA cease to be a DSGA?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> At what point does a DSGA cease to be a DSGA?


Hahahah, totally agree. 

If it doesn't use Amarillo or the correct yeast it's not a DSGA.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Coodgee said:


> At what point does a DSGA cease to be a DSGA?


Good question.

In my defence I was following the recipe posted on another website by the good Dr himself here.
The only difference between mine and his 'current and favourite variation' was that I used Vic Secret instead of Victoria, which I couldn't source.

Edit: so if I should call it something else I am more than happy to.


----------



## Rocker1986

I'm trying one of my stouts that was brewed and bottled 2 years ago now. It was my first, and only to date, AG stout brew. I'm planning another for my next dark beer. Unfortunately it has lost some carbonation, and the head on it was produced via the use of a syringe, but the flavour is really rich. It's probably lost some of the roastiness that it had earlier on, it is more of a smooth velvety slightly burnt chocolatey kind of flavour now. It's really bloody nice, just be nice if it had a few more bubbles, although not as many as I have in my pale beers. :lol:


----------



## lobedogg

Mosaic Summer Ale (version of Ross')
Kegged last night and bloody delicious. Will brew again for upcoming camping trip for sure.

89% MO
8% Torrified Wheat
3% Acidulated

Mosaic (11.5%)
.4 g/L @40
.4 g/L @10
.7 g/L @5
.9 g/L cube

BRY-97


----------



## Blind Dog

^^^^^
You, sir, are a bar steward. Here's me stuck on a train, signals busted, with the thirst of Beelzebub, and you post a picture of that Mosaic infused deliciousness? Have you no heart? Shame, sir, shame


----------



## Blind Dog

That's better. Summer lightning inspired English bitter. 80% MO, 20% gladfield Munich. OG 1.044. Syrians to 25 IBU, at FWH, 60, 0, and cube plus 2g/L dry hop. wlp007 at 18 ambient. Filtered. Delicious.


----------



## cliffo

Hop Hog clone.

Brewed on the Robobrew and poured from the Series 4 Kegmaster.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Good question.
> 
> In my defence I was following the recipe posted on another website by the good Dr himself here.
> The only difference between mine and his 'current and favourite variation'[/size] was that I used Vic Secret instead of Victoria, which I couldn't source.
> 
> Edit: so if I should call it something else I am more than happy to.


It's not just you KK, too many people say DSGA and use different hops and yeast.....bugs me.


----------



## Blind Dog

Pratty1 said:


> It's not just you KK, too many people say DSGA and use different hops and yeast.....bugs me.


Don't see why it should. The recipe in the database must be very different from the original given the comments in the 48 pages of the discussion thread, the good doctor gives various versions here and elsewhere, there's nowhere in the discussion thread that I can find where the given recipe comes into being, and everyone seems to have their own version.

Oh wait, maybe I do.


----------



## LorriSanga

I did DSGA rye version with Cascade and US05. Was the beer of the day at XMAS. Balance.


----------



## Rocker1986

Having one or two of my red ales today. It's been in the keg since 8/1. Also 13 stubbies were bottled from the leftovers. The kegged portion is tasting better; I tried a stubbie of it earlier. Normally I ferment this recipe with US-05 but this batch I decided to use Wy1318 London Ale III yeast in it, just for something different. It has definitely made a difference in the flavour, bit more of the malt influence coming through which I'm enjoying.

Not sure why the photo went sideways but whatever...


----------



## IsonAd

American Amber

I thought this was mostly mosaic, but going back to my notes it's only on the dry hop.. Definitely dominating but tasting great.


----------



## Mr B

Rocker1986 said:


> Having one or two of my red ales today. It's been in the keg since 8/1. Also 13 stubbies were bottled from the leftovers. The kegged portion is tasting better; I tried a stubbie of it earlier. Normally I ferment this recipe with US-05 but this batch I decided to use Wy1318 London Ale III yeast in it, just for something different. It has definitely made a difference in the flavour, bit more of the malt influence coming through which I'm enjoying.
> 
> Not sure why the photo went sideways but whatever...



After being away camping for the last 4 days, I have concluded that the kegged versions of my beers are better then the bottled. The bottled ones are a bit sweeter - anyone find this or have an explanation?

It could be that the hop flavours are a little more subdued from a bit of ageing. Not overly hoppy beers though, generally americal ales approx 30-40 ibu's.


----------



## Rocker1986

I don't know if the bottled versions of my beers taste sweeter, they just take longer to condition than the kegs do, which isn't helping in the trying to make the kegs last longer... :lol: The bottle I tried today had more of a yeasty aroma to it than the glass from the keg which didn't have any yeasty aroma, so that was a point of difference. I do like making batches big enough to put the surplus into bottles, because it's interesting to compare the two different packaging methods for the same batch.


----------



## hwall95

Happy Australia Day all! 3.2% Mild for a rainy breaky


----------



## Kingy

hwall95 said:


> Happy Australia Day all! 3.2% Mild for a rainy breaky


Nice, my mid strength ran out 2 days ago. I seem to drink more when it's lower alcohol.
Is that a pallet deck enclosure. Mind doing a few pics of it?


----------



## Kingy

Cascade pale ale


----------



## Bribie G

Having grown up in the UK in the 1950s with only 3 radio stations permitted, 2 black and white TV channels, Ford Anglias and all heat and hot water coming from a coal fire that Mam had to get down on her knees every morning to fix up, I think, in retrospect, that I quite like living in Australia in the 21st Century:




Sitting on back verandah enjoying a rice lager and blissing out to ABBA Gold on bluetooth speaker off my mobile.

Happy Oz Day.

edit: actually the Anglia wasn't a bad car for the era


----------



## seamad

I like the leg hood ornament that came with the limited edition model


----------



## Dave70

Bribie G said:


> Having grown up in the UK in the 1950s with only 3 radio stations permitted, 2 black and white TV channels, Ford Anglias and all heat and hot water coming from a coal fire that Mam had to get down on her knees every morning to fix up, I think, in retrospect, that I quite like living in Australia in the 21st Century:


Please don't make me wheel out the Four Yorkshiremen sketch..


Typical-ish IPA decanted from the keg into the only clean glass bottle with a sealing cap I could find. Thats 1.5 liters of drinking and not getting up right there, cobber. Hijacked the neighbors pool. Pretty good Australia day arvo I must say.


----------



## Barge

Golden Ale. Mine. But with amarillo, still.


----------



## Batz

> Ford Anglias


OMG I would been not seen dead any where near one of those! But I did work at Holdens and any Ford was something to be shunned.


----------



## Kingy

Looks tasty barge but I've gone off my favorite hop (Amarillo) replaced by cascade at the moment. Dunno if I got a bad batch or I just overused it


----------



## Barge

Know what you mean Kingy. I was loving Galaxy for the last few months. Haven't brewed with Amarillo for ages so thought,"Why not?".


----------



## Kingy

All cascade pale ale coming along nicely


----------



## mofox1

Hope you weren't too engrossed in the beer to notice your kids making a break for it...

Looks a good drop though!


----------



## Danwood

Citra/Magnum Am. Wheat.

Very nice style this one, and not too bad an example...if I do says so meselfs.


----------



## Danwood

Same beer, more comfortable surroundings.

How good are hammocks ?!

"A hammock and a few good beers will soothe the soul" 
(John : Ch 7, V 1258)


----------



## Mardoo

Hammocks...there's a whole thread in there. Good ones are just the best thing.


----------



## hwall95

Mosaic and Galaxy Ale freshly kegged @ 4.4% while watching the storm go past on a sunny day


----------



## Mardoo

OK, Black n' Tan, or rather Black n' Blacker...

Before:


RIS on the left, Wee Heavy on the right

After:



By some great gift of Godallahbuddhaciva I have ended up with a half keg of RIS - aged 9 months in the keg - and a full keg of Barrel Aged Wee Heavy (THANK YOU YOB and the 2015 Winter Swap cube). The Barrel Aged had about 3 months in the barrel.

So what does a man do but mix them? Sweet Jesus, the red-wine-drinker's beer, tobacco, leather, raspberry, vegetal, Black Betty's brown sugartit, caramel, souryness delight. Just drank a pint and reallllllly want another, but my wife and I have a daycare and somehow I have to manage that on my own tomorrow while watching the Super Bowl. (You can take the Yank to a better country, but you can't take the Super Bowl out of the Yank.)

Yeah, so a totally wrong Satan's Black n' Tan? Go to boys. It's the bomb.


----------



## Yob

Ha ha.. You funked up individual


----------



## Tahoose

You'll be crawling home again, oh wait your already home.. Kick on then.


----------



## Dan Pratt

My recent Double IPA - first pint last night while cubing/cleaning up. 

*Lupilin Shift IIPA*

8.2% Abv with a fucktun of hops (beersmith calculated about 265ibu)

100g Warrior @ 90mins (145ibu)
5mls Hopshot @ 60mins (55ibu)
56g each Amarillo, Citra & Centennial @ 10mins (65ibu)

56g each Chinook & Centennial Whirlpooled
56g each Chinook & Centennial Dry Hopped 5days

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

A good balanced resin flavour with bittering, slight dry finish, not too dry. the warrior doesn't linger due to teh low co-humulone, pretty happy with this one :super:


----------



## Dave70

Christ...


----------



## Bridges

Pratty1 said:


> My recent Double IPA - first pint last night while cubing/cleaning up.
> 
> *Lupilin Shift IIPA*
> 
> 8.2% Abv with a fucktun of hops


Is that a metric fucktun or a strange yank measurement?


----------



## Danwood

That beer is 'quite a big deal' as Ron would put it.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Bridges said:


> Is that a metric fucktun or a strange yank measurement?


 A solid common sense metric fucktun Bridges


----------



## droid

re-stump
re-floor
re-plenish







fruity ale, gladdy ale malt, some sheppards delight and a tiny bit of carared to use it up...35ibu. 5.3% us-o5 and notto mix @ 4:1 finished off with 3g/l cascade dry-hopped in the keg
keg is pouring a foamy head which i'll have to work on but it's all good


----------



## paulyman

droid said:


> re-stump
> re-floor
> re-plenish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fruity ale, gladdy ale malt, some sheppards delight and a tiny bit of carared to use it up...35ibu. 5.3% us-o5 and notto mix @ 4:1 finished off with 3g/l cascade dry-hopped in the keg
> keg is pouring a foamy head which i'll have to work on but it's all good


Sounds great. Can I get more details on the recipe, I'd be keen to have a crack at that, have all those malts etc.


----------



## Curly79

American Pale Ale. Marris Otter and Citra. Im fiddling around with my reg trying to get it to pour nicely myself Droid. First keg ever! Woohoo [emoji106][emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## droid

@ pauly ~ sure mate, the little fella had just hit me up for backyard cricket, i'll post it up for ya later eh


----------



## droid

feck, half pissed - went to pm you instead pauly but couldn't easily edit so here it is in all it's naked glory...

*** shit it's got nearly 7% munich in it too haha

kaleidoscope spider Jan 2016 APA
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 66 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 77 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.044 (recipe based estimate)
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)
Source: jonny tew
Original Gravity:
1.051
Final Gravity:
1.011
ABV (standard):
5.29%
IBU (tinseth):
37.44
SRM (morey):
8.12
Fermentables

gladfield ale 89%
sheppards delight 3.4%
Munich 6.8%
CaraRed 0.7%

20 g Columbus Pellet 15.7 Boil 60 min 12.76
20 g Columbus Pellet 15.7 Boil 20 min 7.73
20 g Columbus Pellet 15.7 Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 4.76
20 g chinook Pellet 12.3 Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 3.73
20 g galaxy Pellet 13.9 Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 4.21
40 g Cascade Pellet 7 Whirlpool at 95 °C 0 min 4.24
Hops Summary
Amount Variety Type AA
40 g Cascade Pellet 7
20 g chinook Pellet 12.3
60 g Columbus Pellet 15.7
20 g galaxy Pellet 13.9
Mash Guidelines
Amount Description Type Temp Time
32 L Temperature 66 C 60 min
Starting Mash Thickness: 2.5 L/kg
Yeast
Danstar - Nottingham Ale Yeast 
Attenuation (avg):
77% 
Flocculation:
High
Optimum Temp:
13.9 - 21.1 °C 
Starter:
Yes
Fermentation Temp:
18 °C 

-
Notes
12hrs later no blow off pressure yet - some small krausen so check again in 12 hrs. looks to be a lovely red colour. not sure what hop utilisation I got with whirpool as I left it for about 10mins before racking but it took 20 minutes to transfer 20ltrs at a time so hopefully the bitterness is there to offset the Turkish delight but then 3.4% isn't too high. <edit> 12/01/16 been pumping hard for the last 48 hours no probs
16/1/16 down to 1011 tasting great, going away on the 18th for a week so might drop the yeast on the 17th.
Never got around to dumping yeast, will transfer today to kegs (25/1/15) tastes fantastic and possibly the best yet!

13/02/16
i wouldn't go too high with the mash, i think i got a bit high and it's a little sweet/cloying, the sheppards delight is friggin sweet...or friable or whatever the hell it is
i wouldn't just use cascade as a stand alone 3g/l dry-hop again a bit of citra or mosaic, galaxy, simcoe - something else from the APA range, maybe 25% but it's personal taste, the next one is in the fridge and is from the same brew but with 25% Nelson Sauvin 75% mosaic - can't go wrong with that

cheers big ears

<edit> and the yeast was slurry @ around 75% us 05 and 25% danstar nottingham


----------



## paulyman

Cheers Droid, looks great. I've had a fair few of Feral's Karma Citra, finally got to try it. Plus a few Rogers, so probably not far behind you.


----------



## djgilmore

Nice ESB on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Mr B

Irish Red. 

First one of these, and won't be the last I brew. Missy being a pest in the background, bless her little socks.


----------



## Dave70

Mr No Tips AABC winning hef. By me. Only fermented using 3068 insted of WLP 300 cos that's all I had at hand.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84291-experimental-hefeweizen-three-way/

Re kindled my interest in proper wheat's as I've been getting slack and doing the Merican bastardization versions of late.
Followed the mashing regime and temps as near as I could. If you brew this, do as he says and you'll have a cracker of a weizen. 
More and moreish. Even from the incorrect glass.


----------



## mofox1

djgilmore said:


> Nice ESB on a Sunday evening.





Mr B said:


> Irish Red.


Damn you guys... :icon_drool2:

My Irish Red is CC'ing... likely won't be kegged 'til the wk'end, and my ESB is still a few days off FG. Sigh.... -_-


----------



## VP Brewing

Wrong thread


----------



## Danwood

Smoked ESB.

40% Maris Otter
40% GP
10% Terrified Wheat
7% Light Crystal
3% RB

10min mash at 55C (protein)
60min mash at 64C (sacc)

90min boil

Magnum in the boil to 20IBUs
Bramling Cross cubed to 25IBUs

Wy1968

I home-smoked half the Maris with Cherry wood, so 20 % smoked malt in the bill.
Also, I took 4L of first runnings and reduced them by 3/4 and added back.
Oh, it's good. I just wish my beer engine was operational.

ED- Mash and boil times added


----------



## Rocker1986

What terrified the wheat?

Looks bloody nice though!


----------



## mofox1

Terrified = horrified = traumatised = torrified wheat.

Seems to go back about as far as the rice gulls.


----------



## TheWiggman

Huge fan of the freaked out wheat, I use it in many of my ales both UK and US. Does a lot for creaminess, mouthfeel and contributes well to head retention.


----------



## Rocker1986

:lol:

I'm having a couple of glasses of my Chinook pale ale today. It has been in the keg for 3 weeks now (been leaving it alone during the week) and is tasting reasonably good. Probably won't use Chinook on its own again though, having used it before in combination with other hops it definitely worked better that way. It's got a bit of a tart flavour to it. I'll just post the picture because it wants to keep uploading sideways for some reason. <_<


----------



## DU99

Rye Ipa


----------



## mofox1

Sticklebract IPL 6.5%

Gladdy American + Pilsner
10% Rye malt
2.5% Carared
2.5% Carapils

60 IBU: Simcoe & Sticklebract FWH & 0 min. Sticklebract & Cascade in the cube (3g/L).

WLP940 Mexican Lager, first time using it.... Must be a very forgiving yeast... 

Little brew dude hiding in the glass.


----------



## mofox1

Too nice a day for just one...

Golden Rye. DSGA malt bill with Galaxy and Amarillo.

Dry hoppped at 3g/L, no finings... #nofilter.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## rude

mofox1 said:


> Sticklebract IPL 6.5%
> 
> Gladdy American + Pilsner
> 10% Rye malt
> 2.5% Carared
> 2.5% Carapils
> 
> 60 IBU: Simcoe & Sticklebract FWH & 0 min. Sticklebract & Cascade in the cube (3g/L).
> 
> WLP940 Mexican Lager, first time using it.... Must be a very forgiving yeast...
> 
> Little brew dude hiding in the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1455949251030.jpg


I could brush my teeth & do my hair in the morning looking into that

Then I could even drink it then it looks that good

I get get up at the sparrows fart too


----------



## Danwood

Arrogant Bastard clone by AHB member 'Mall'.

Well done, mate...very tasty beer. 

Just like the original, this is very sticky and viscous. Big, chewy malt and large quatities of hops to counter the sweetness.
The Chinook comes through nicely with the resinous-ness (?). My only very minor issue is I'd like a touch more bitterness, but that's being picky....I'm probably only talking 5-10IBUs.

Excellent effort and a beer to be proud of. Well worth that fermenter. 

Cheers.


----------



## earle

Smoked rye saison. The rye gives it a slickness that is not really to saison style but the flavours all work together very nicely so I don't mind. Only been carbed for a week at serving pressure so carbonation still to come up a bit.


----------



## hwall95

Raspberry Wheat beer. Started as I Bavarian wheat but didn't have the flavour I wanted so dropped 1.5kg raspberries on it. Tastes like raspberries


----------



## mofox1

rude said:


> I could brush my teeth & do my hair in the morning looking into that
> 
> Then I could even drink it then it looks that good
> 
> I get get up at the sparrows fart too


Beer after brushing is a definite no-no...


----------



## gdupagne

Extract coopers Australian pale ale


----------



## Denobrew

Viennarillo SMaSH. sorry for the sideways shot??


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Slaughter House Ale*

100% Red X malt

5.2% ABV

34IBU

Citra FWH, Simcoe @ 30m and Simcoe/Amarillo whirlpooled and dry hopped :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Black IPA

80% Golden Promise
4% light crystal 
4% carapils
4% carafa S3
4% chocolate 
4% dextrose

Fermented at 22c on WLP007 dry English ale yeast cake.

Cube hop only - Citra 100g, beersmith says 93ibu, more like 50ish to my palate.

Dry hopped with Citra 3g/L


----------



## droid

^pratty I see you are fermenting at 22 now, or were you always? I thought I read a post of yours about a mob fermenting everything at 22, coulda been someone else


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hey droid, 

Good memory, I had mentioned that in a thread somewhere about a US brewery fermenting all beers at 22c, Stone brewery also do it. I usually ferment at 17/18c but after trying this temp I got no off flavours. 

I'm going to try it again with a similar beer, IPA without the black malts at 22c but.....into a US05 yeast cake.

I think the reason no off flavours is the massive viable yeast when pitching from the yeast cake. Time will tell, may only work with English strains.


----------



## droid

ah well there ya go, good stuff!


----------



## Tahoose

There is some speculation about the brew dog recipes that just got released, but a lot of their beers seem to be fermented a little higher. 

I think as home brewers we have a tendency to under pitch sometimes. Maybe this is more the issue?? 

A little off topic I know.


----------



## Kingy

shit pic but it's a 7.3% centennial cascade IPA. Need to empty the keg for the Devils brown ale (6.66%) aka Janet's . I thought there was only a few schooners left, turning into a good night. Glad my day was productive today Coz tomorrow ain't looking good.


----------



## razz

I like the shit pic so much Kingy I think I'm going to print off a copy and eat it! What's with the leaf blower in the brewery? A new method of adding oxygen to the wort?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Pratty1 said:


> *Slaughter House Ale*
> 
> 100% Red X malt
> 
> 5.2% ABV
> 
> 34IBU
> 
> Citra FWH, Simcoe @ 30m and Simcoe/Amarillo whirlpooled and dry hopped :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slaughter house ale.jpg


Took a better photo using the sunlight to really show the red malt.


----------



## cliffo

Well it is St Pat's Day

AG Guinness clone.


----------



## lobedogg

Pratty1 said:


> Took a better photo using the sunlight to really show the red malt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


Pratty, pretty keen to give this malt a go. Did you mash high?


----------



## Dan Pratt

lobedogg said:


> Pratty, pretty keen to give this malt a go. Did you mash high?


Hi, from memory it was at 66c for 60mins. Used 007 dry English to attenuate more and cripser finish, still got great malt character. I was aiming more for a hoppy style, would be good at higher temps in a mild or amber ale.


----------



## Danwood

Strong Amber ale with Maris Otter and a touch of crystal and choc.

Mashed at 55C for 10, 65C for 60.

Magnum (30 IBUs- boil) and Bramling Cross (20 IBUs- cubed).

2hr boil. I also took out a few separate 3L portions and reduced down to 1L, then added back.

Wy 1968, starting at 17C and moving to 22C by .5C per 12 hrs (ish).

Lovely caramel character with a good bit of body left behind by the slightly lazy yeast.


----------



## welly2

Came out a bit heady as the taps were warm but this is my IPA which is the best beer I've ever made and as good as anything I've bought off the shelf. It's a cracker. 

Pale malt, bit of crystal, tiny little bit of carafa spec ii for colour, and 200g of simcoe in the boil, 50g of simcoe dry hopped.


----------



## Dan Pratt

welly2 said:


> Came out a bit heady as the taps were warm but this is my IPA which is the best beer I've ever made and as good as anything I've bought off the shelf. It's a cracker.
> Pale malt, bit of crystal, tiny little bit of carafa spec ii for colour, and 200g of simcoe in the boil, 50g of simcoe dry hopped.


Fkn love Simcoe!! What was the hopping schedule with the boil additions Welly?


----------



## Matplat

Anchor steam beer clone, after less than two weeks in the bottle not a bad drop but not fully carbed yet. Not far off the original and pretty bloody happy for a first cut. Fermented using M54 california lager yeast at 18... recipe from brewing classic styles.
With another week or two in the bottle should be unreal....


----------



## welly2

Pratty1 said:


> Fkn love Simcoe!! What was the hopping schedule with the boil additions Welly?


Yeah! It's bloody good. Had a few simcoe IPAs in the past but first time brewing with it. The aroma is out of this world! Did 60, 20, 5 and 0 minute additions with 50g at each. Not sure why, just thought I'd try it out and it worked well!


----------



## earle

Rogers clone. Maybe I should contact the brewery to give them some tips on head retention.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Are you sure the glass was rinsed clean?

The colour is spot on though. How was the side by side??


----------



## mofox1

Belgian wit.

Nice aromatics from the coriander seeds and the orange peel, might leave of the chamomile next time...


----------



## paulyman

Pratty1 said:


> Are you sure the glass was rinsed clean?
> 
> The colour is spot on though. How was the side by side??


Most Rogers I've had come out like that (the one on the right). Not complaining though, the taste is always first rate.


----------



## earle

Pratty1 said:


> Are you sure the glass was rinsed clean?
> 
> The colour is spot on though. How was the side by side??


I only put my glasses through the dishwasher so should have been fine.

Discussion on comparison here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85337-my-rogers-clone-recipe-tastes-great/page-9#entry1360739


----------



## fletcher

Coodgee said:


> At what point does a DSGA cease to be a DSGA?





Pratty1 said:


> Hahahah, totally agree.
> 
> If it doesn't use Amarillo or the correct yeast it's not a DSGA.





Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Good question.
> 
> In my defence I was following the recipe posted on another website by the good Dr himself here.
> The only difference between mine and his 'current and favourite variation' was that I used Vic Secret instead of Victoria, which I couldn't source.
> 
> Edit: so if I should call it something else I am more than happy to.


i've asked that same question before. doesn't bug me when people say DSGA and change the recipe, but then...how is it a DSGA? just curious i suppose. isn't every beer a DSGA then? if not, why not?

a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## Wilkensone

earle said:


> Rogers clone. Maybe I should contact the brewery to give them some tips on head retention.


Any chance you would mind sharing the recipe? It looks to goods, hopefully tastes just as good!


----------



## earle

Wilkensone said:


> Any chance you would mind sharing the recipe? It looks to goods, hopefully tastes just as good!


Recipe across in this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85337-my-rogers-clone-recipe-tastes-great/page-9#entry1360739


----------



## Wilkensone

earle said:


> Recipe across in this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85337-my-rogers-clone-recipe-tastes-great/page-9#entry1360739


Thank you!


----------



## bevan

Stone and Wood pacific ale (sticks and stones recipe from the DB) clone. My second AG brew!


----------



## mstrelan

Dano's All Grain Feral Hop Hog Clone. Brewed 31/01/2016. My second BIAB attempt. Tasting great, would brew again.


----------



## Denobrew

bevan said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1458812515.047247.jpg
> Stone and Wood pacific ale (sticks and stones recipe from the DB) clone. My second AG brew!


Hey Bevan, Can you tell me your mash temperature and schedule you used? I couldn't find it on the recipe db, or scrolling through the comments. Thanks in advance. Cheers Tim

Edit: spelling


----------



## GrumpyPaul

mofox1 said:


> Belgian wit.
> 
> Nice aromatics from the coriander seeds and the orange peel, might leave of the chamomile next time...
> 
> 1458454246917.jpg


Mick 

What's your nah schedule for the wit and how much Orange and coriander?

Got the grain crushed (50/50 pils wheat) for one will be brewing in the next few days.

Any tips welcome.


----------



## iangallagher

. Brad smiths dry Irish stout. Grain to brain in 4 weeks. Very easy drinking


----------



## mofox1

GrumpyPaul said:


> Mick
> 
> What's your nah schedule for the wit and how much Orange and coriander?
> 
> Got the grain crushed (50/50 pils wheat) for one will be brewing in the next few days.
> 
> Any tips welcome.


50/68 for 15/90... Recipe as per Brewing Classic Styles, and byo here:
https://byo.com/bock/item/1647-witbier-style-profile

I crushed the coriander with a mortar and pestle... 11g, fresh peel from 2 oranges (I think).

Doing it again I'd skip the chamomile.

You're welcome to come around for a sample, home most the long weekend, gimme a PM.


----------



## hwall95

A glass of mosiac and galaxy ale while brewing a weizen and kegging and golden ale


----------



## Danwood

We went camping (burning stuff) over the weekend. American Stout and chilli for tea last night. Citra and Horizon bomb, lubberly.


----------



## Tony

It has been a lot of years since I posted in here but at long last, the lambic I brewed 3 or 4 years ago is drinking nicely!
Super happy with it.

Heading into winter I am now planning a couple more to fill the demijohns out the back filled with water and green slime.

Will get a pic of the Flanders red tomorrow


----------



## indica86

That's very purty Tony...


----------



## Bridges

Blended at all Tony or straight up?


----------



## cliffo

An Aussie/NZ Wheat beer using Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin hops.




Tasting sensational.


----------



## Tony

Strait up brother 

100% unblended almost flat, sour golden liquid!


----------



## Blind Dog

American blonde. 85% Gladfields ale, 10% wheat, 5% caraamber. OG 1.042, FG 1.009. Amarillo early and late to 24 IBU, plus dry hop. Nice easy drinker.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I had a couple of Pints on wednesday arvo, I think I will have a few more today! 

These beers were both fermented on the same yeast back to back after the eldorado ale was fermented, yeast cake was about 2Lts of liquid on the American IPA and the 3lts for the Rye IPA

Both fermented @ 22c, started in under 2hrs and fermented out within 3 days. Both were dry hopped at day 5 for 2 days and then packaged, all in under 10 days - FRESH AS!!

Another interesting part was they were both no Chilled beers. The AIPA was just a cube hop and dry hop and the Rye had 60m, 10m and cube additions along with the dry hop, turned out great. 

From memory the recipes were:

American IPA - 6.1% & 60 ibu




85% GP, 5% Light Crystal, 5% Carapils, 5% Dextrose mashed @ 65c
Amarillo & Centennial - 56g each into the cube - 70g Chinook dry hopped


Rye IPA - 7.0% & 75 ibu




60% Pils, 25% GP, 6% Rye, 5% Carapils, 4% Flaked Oats
Warrior FWH, Cascade/Chinook @ 10m, Simcoe Cube, Columbus, Simcoe & Centennial Dry Hopped :icon_drool2:


----------



## roastinrich

My Heffe on holiday.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Double IPA on a cracking autumn afternoon.


----------



## hwall95

Golden Ale, with Amarillo and cascade. 1042 -> 1010. Great Saturday afternoon beer. Good level of grapefruit and bitter orange


----------



## hwall95

hwall95 said:


> Golden Ale, with Amarillo and cascade. 1042 -> 1010. Great Saturday afternoon beer. Good level of grapefruit and bitter orange


Forgot the photo..


----------



## Kingy

2011 Shiraz lol


----------



## waggastew

Benchmarking my homebrewed #thepourreport Single Tap IPA (with modified hopping, basically a freezer clean out) with one of Australia's best commercial examples @batchbrewingcompany West Coast IPA. Mine has a whole bunch of new world hop character as apposed to the lovely classic pine/grapefruit of the Batch beer. Both are dry as a dead dingoes donga, not a caramel malt to be seen. I still love the older style crystal heavy IPA's but the drier style really accentuates the hops


----------



## RobB

hwall95 said:


> Forgot the photo..


I think your house needs re-stumping.


----------



## mofox1

After a Hargreaves's Hill ESB today, I've cracked my ESB keg that was filled, well, only yesterday.

Must have perfected my force carb method, bang on what was required.




Wasn't meant to be a clone, but it is very similar. Mine is a bit maltier than HH's, yeast aroma more pronounced... Color is a lot browner than photo suggests. Anyone know what yeast they use for their ESB?


----------



## hwall95

Force carbed bottle of my Hefe I've got in the fermentor. Normally brew with 3638 rather than 3068 but it still turned out not too shabby. Been trying out late Hallertau Blanc which adds a nice touch 

Probably only pitched 6 days ago but it finished up in a day or two at 17/20. Will keg it next weekend


----------



## hwall95

hwall95 said:


> Force carbed bottle of my Hefe I've got in the fermentor. Normally brew with 3638 rather than 3068 but it still turned out not too shabby. Been trying out late Hallertau Blanc which adds a nice touch
> 
> Probably only pitched 6 days ago but it finished up in a day or two at 17/20. Will keg it next weekend


Argh did it again...


----------



## mofox1

Heady topper clone with our very own "I'll brew with you - Madhu".

OG/FG of 1.075/1.014
Off the chart IBU's, 60min addition was 105 IBU but there was still a 9g/L whirlpool addition at 80°C, 9g/L dry hop, and a 2g/L keg hop addition to go.

Safe to say, with this much late/dry hops, you could leave this beer to clear for as long as you like, but it will still come out the same.

Fecking delicious, keg hops are now shining through. Citrus, pine, apricot and lychee. No idea what the actual tastes like... at the moment don't care. Big ups to the brew dude, and to the folks on HBT for coming up with the recipe we used.


----------



## indica86

White Trash IPA II


----------



## mofox1

indica86 said:


> White Trash IPA II


Got a giggle out of the name, but I got a need to know more.


----------



## indica86

mofox1 said:


> Got a giggle out of the name, but I got a need to know more.



Belgian White IPA style... I used MJ's Belgian Wit yeast repitched. Very nice hoppy, easy drinking wheat beer IPA thing.
Hints of bubble gum....

Recipe: White Trash IPA II
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.8 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------

2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 45.5 %
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 45.5 %
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 9.1 %
20.00 g Chinook [12.70 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 27.5 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 -
40.00 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20 Hop 9 20.4 IBUs
40.00 g Hallertau Blanc [8.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpo Hop 10 9.9 IBUs
50.00 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## indica86

Biere De Garde.
My last.

Wow.

Malty caramel goodness. 
No hop flavour, low bitterness. Some yeast character. Big alcohol content with no alcohol taste.
Approx 9.5%.


----------



## bevan

Denobrew said:


> Hey Bevan, Can you tell me your mash temperature and schedule you used? I couldn't find it on the recipe db, or scrolling through the comments. Thanks in advance. Cheers Tim
> 
> Edit: spelling


Sorry for not replying to this, only just found your question.

Recipe as follows

BIAB
Batch size 21L
Water volume started with 35.1L
No Chill

Malts
Briefs Pale Ale Malt 3.5kg
JW Wheat Malt 0.8kg
JW Light Munich Malt 0.1kg
BL Flaked Wheat 0.2kg

Mash at 66 deg C for 60 min
Mash out at 76 deg C for 10 min
90 min boil (I use gas supplemented with a stick elemnet that failed during the initial mash temp. The gas got it to a boil but couldn't maintain a rolling boil. Was going to be a 60 min boil. After a 90 min boil I ended up with 23L into the fermenter and a lower OG 1036.)

Hops
Galaxy 15 grams FWH (in after mash out)
Galaxy 10 grams 20 min
Galaxy 10 grams 5 min
Galaxy 35 grams DH into fermenter at start of ferment
Galaxy 40 grams DH into fermenter and crash chilled at 6 days (end of ferment)

1/2 Whirlfloc tablet at 5 min

Yeast
Safale US-05 (rehydrated as per its instructions)
OG 1046 (I got 1036)
FG 1007 (after 5 days)

Was a great learning curve dealing with problems during the brew. Will definitely do this one again, it tastes fantastic. I'm going to fit an element to the bottom of my keg so I can get a nice rolling boil. Where I brew I'm getting too much of breeze which effects the gas burner. 

Hope that all makes sense.
Happy brewing!


----------



## droid

thanks to Melbourne Brewers and everyone associated with helping Beerfest 2016, thanks to Brendan for posting out the award which I received today! It sits proudly on my kegerator but will move between there and the mantle-piece...

cheers all!

RIS
Russian Imperial Stout, barrel aged in Bourbon (still very strong Bourbon flavour but hopefully will back off in time or some will be blended next time it's entered in a comp)


----------



## billygoat

Whitbreads 1850 Porter from The Durden Park Beer Circle book.
82% Maris Otter
13% Simpsons Brown
5% Black Malt

5.2% ABV
EKG and Fuggles to 34 IBU.
SO4 yeast.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Eldorado Ale

4.5% and 20ibu

75% pils
15% Vienna
10% oats

Mashed 65c 

Eldorado @60m = 10ibh
Citra/Centennial @10m = 10ibu

Us 05 @ 18c and then dry hopped with 2.5g/L of Eldorado


----------



## droid

*Märzen*

way to early to be drinking but i can't help myself - delayed gratification my arse...


----------



## Danwood

Yob's Raspberry RIS.

Head quickly dissipated to a thin but persistent crema.

Really nice aroma of Raspberry and bitter chocolate. Tastes the same, but with a nice tartness too, more than I would've expected. A bit of alcohol warmth, but not much (this is a bit too cold from the fridge though).
Body is just about right, not too full. I suspect the tart fruit would help slice through residual sweetness and body.
Roastiness is very nice at the end and emerges out of the raspberry pretty seamlessly.
And a free carb cap with every purchase ! Bargain !

And there's the alcohol....hot in here all of a sudden, time to turn the heater off.

Top beer, cheers !


----------



## Spohaw

Farmhouse ale 8% , it's a nice comfort comfort food style beer 
Just want to relax after it 

Wonder how it would go with some Brett in a secondary


----------



## rockeye84

American Amber ale 
Balanced water 

76% pale ale malt 
12% light Munich
6% med crystal 
6% dark caramel 

66c

Fwh chinook & simcoe 
10m chinook & simcoe 50/50 .5g/l
0m chinook & simcoe 50/50 .5g/l

Wy 1272/us ale 2 @ 19c

30ibu/1.013/4.4%

Medium Malty caramel flavour up front, followed by mild nuttiness that smooths out to a mild spicy ever so slightly fruity finish. Quick jab of short lived bitterness in there somewhere. 

I would make a shit beer writer, took me 15 sips to come up with that lol!


----------



## rockeye84




----------



## Mr B

Nierra Sevada 

Great recipe, have done it a few times with different hops


----------



## Mr B

Saison. 

Mmmmmmmm Saison. Belle saison yeast fermented at 18 all the way through


----------



## fletcher

the last of my lazy monday golden ale

trad ale 92
wheat 5
crystal 3
amarillo to 30 ibu
us-05

sexual


----------



## tj2204

A nice malty pale ale.

Ale malt
Wheat
Munich II 
Medium crystal

Bittered with magnum
Cascade and willamette @ 5 mins
Cascade in the cube
Small cascade keg hop

Really happy with this one, will be a great malt bill for pale ales over the colder months.

Over the summer my pales were ultra dry - ale/wheat/Munich I and this is a great contrast.

Cheers

Oh yeah - yeast was mangrove jack m44


----------



## rude

Looks great tj
How much Munich 11 did you use
How many IBUs was you're magnum addition
The reason I ask is I use similar malt bill but 1kg of Munich 1 might have to give the 11 a go


----------



## tj2204

Pretty sure (my beersmith PC is in the brew cave) it was:

2.5kg Ale
1kg wheat
1kg Munich II
200gm crystal

Wasn't a huge magnum addition maybe 8gm @ 60 for roughly 12 IBU.

Total IBU off the top of my head was 35.

Definitely give it a go, certainly has a big malt backbone.

Edit: adding correct numbers


----------



## rude

Cheers mate 
I have been doing Marris Otter 1kg munich1
100 g each of carra munich 11 & pale wheat
Using magnum [email protected]
Also using 1 min addition of some American hop in tea ball
Haven't cube hopped for a while probly go back to it
But I love keg hopping & love cascade
Have found my APAs a bit under hopped banged 30 g of cascade in & it was on in 4 days mint should have pulled it out as it went a bit south after a week
1 kg of wheat mmm that's a lot
You're photo looks good must admit


----------



## Dan Pratt

McRobe Ale

American Pale Ale

80% Golden Promise
15% Vienna
3% Red X
2% Light Crystal

Og 1048
FG 1012

Hopped to 45ibu

Mosaic/Cascade @ 20m, 10m and cube

Fermented with 800mls of US05 yeast slurry @ 22c

Dry Hopped with 28g Citra and 28g Mosaic


----------



## Rocker1986

My usual pale ale grain bill consists of 85% MO, 10% Munich II and 5% medium crystal. Simple yet effective. I have one like it in a keg which is due to be poured from today, the other is a MO/Centennial SMASH ale, will grab photos later when I sample a glass from them.


----------



## hwall95

My golden ale that's nicely cleared while brewing a hopped out APA. 

Brewing up a bunch of beers for my birthday at the end of next month and need this kegged empty but it seems to be never ending! 

Great beer though, Amarillo and cascade and around 4.2%


----------



## droid

bit more matured marzen

just about to d-rest another 40ltrs that had some more decoction time than this one, so looking forward to trying it


----------



## tj2204

rude said:


> 1 kg of wheat mmm that's a lot


Yeah, prob doesn't need that much wheat, would be fine with no wheat at all - next time I brew with that grist I'll certainly either reduce or omit the wheat and replace with base malt.




Currently drinking my Summer saison. Pils, wheat, summer hops, belle saison.


----------



## droid

APA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO3kKmiDVR0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mofox1

UK/Scot thing today to celebrate the young man's 6th birthday.

Had a couple this arvo, but the highlight was this wee heavy from last July Vic swap brew. Fermented with a highly attenuating strain of wlp023 Burton Ale to 12%.




Currently diluting that with an ESB from brewing classic styles.. could be a tad darker than the paper version.


----------



## hwall95

Golden ale kegged finally blew after going at it with the housemates last night. In order, the lineup is hefe, APA and Irish red. Hefe is with 3068, normally use 3638 but turned out alright anyways. APA turned out nice, malty base with Galaxy, Citra, Chinook and Amarillo and tasting like tropical hop juice. Irish red is a keg I'm keeping for my 21st at the end of next month, but have been pouring a couple glasses out to get the shit out of the bottom so it pours clear - tasting real malty, nice yeast character from 1084 as well.


----------



## rude

hwall95 said:


> Golden ale kegged finally blew after going at it with the housemates last night. In order, the lineup is hefe, APA and Irish red. Hefe is with 3068, normally use 3638 but turned out alright anyways. APA turned out nice, malty base with Galaxy, Citra, Chinook and Amarillo and tasting like tropical hop juice. Irish red is a keg I'm keeping for my 21st at the end of next month, but have been pouring a couple glasses out to get the shit out of the bottom so it pours clear - tasting real malty, nice yeast character from 1084 as well.





hwall95 said:


> Golden ale kegged finally blew after going at it with the housemates last night. In order, the lineup is hefe, APA and Irish red. Hefe is with 3068, normally use 3638 but turned out alright anyways. APA turned out nice, malty base with Galaxy, Citra, Chinook and Amarillo and tasting like tropical hop juice. Irish red is a keg I'm keeping for my 21st at the end of next month, but have been pouring a couple glasses out to get the shit out of the bottom so it pours clear - tasting real malty, nice yeast character from 1084 as well.


[email protected] 21 and pumpen out good looken beers like that

I want to go to youre 40th youre beers will be something eles

happy 21st by the way when it happens


----------



## fletcher

droid said:


> bit more matured marzen
> 
> just about to d-rest another 40ltrs that had some more decoction time than this one, so looking forward to trying it


reported for beer porn!

looks amazing mate. making a marzen soon and you've just given me a big boost to hurry it up haha


----------



## droid

Thanks fletcher! 

I read about it on the BJCP guidelines and it sounded tasty, so I had a go. If I had a brewpub it would be on tap all the time, I like everything about it. And a great beer to have alongside a pils or Czech premium lager as a contrast! And it ain't no lightweight either....


----------



## mofox1

droid said:


> Thanks fletcher!
> 
> I read about it on the BJCP guidelines and it sounded tasty, so I had a go. If I had a brewpub it would be on tap all the time, I like everything about it. And a great beer to have alongside a pils or Czech premium lager as a contrast! And it ain't no lightweight either....


A marzen was the first (of only two) lagers I have done so far. Was so damn delicious too!

Got two cubes of a similar, let's just call it a euro-amber larger, that I'll ferment soon with white labs sth German larger yeast... Really looking forward to it, I just need to free up some fermenter space first!


----------



## Weizguy

Hey Droid, it's almost Maibock season, and I'm planning a succession of lagers using the Wyeast Munich II-PC yeast.
I shall look forward to posting pics eventually.
A bit OT, but I was planning to brew my Schwarz yesterday and the Maibock today (both respectable 44 or 45 litre batches), and the 70 litre Helles in a few weeks in the cylindoconical which I'm yet to awaken.
I look forward to some decent beer on tap, since the flood (storm runoff) back in December wiped me out for a while.
*Edit: currently have a Marzen-style (actually Kellerbier) in the Brewbucket for the NSW case swap. Sample taste great, so far.
*Second edit link to BYO.com's Kellerbier style profile and recipe.


----------



## droid

Mick your wee heavy colour looks great, i can nearly taste it!
@Les, as i go back over the BJCP notes on the marzen i find myself drawn to the Kellerbier, it sounds good


----------



## Thefatdoghead

English IPA with redback malt.

Base malt pearl and hopped massively with EKG and Fuggles


----------



## Rocker1986

Rocker1986 said:


> My usual pale ale grain bill consists of 85% MO, 10% Munich II and 5% medium crystal. Simple yet effective. I have one like it in a keg which is due to be poured from today, the other is a MO/Centennial SMASH ale, will grab photos later when I sample a glass from them.


Totally forgot to come back and post those photos. :lol: Anyway, here they are; top photo is the Centennial/MO SMASH, the bottom photo is a Cascade pale ale using that grain bill mentioned.


----------



## mofox1

Gav80 said:


> English IPA with redback malt.
> 
> Base malt pearl and hopped massively with EKG and Fuggles


Dry hopped, or just a heap of late?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rocker1986 said:


> Totally forgot to come back and post those photos. :lol: Anyway, here they are; top photo is the Centennial/MO SMASH, the bottom photo is a Cascade pale ale using that grain bill mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MO centennial smash looks great, what was the hop schedule?


----------



## hwall95

rude said:


> [email protected] 21 and pumpen out good looken beers like that
> 
> I want to go to youre 40th youre beers will be something eles
> 
> happy 21st by the way when it happens


Cheers mate, yeah it should be good! Have a mocha stout, english mild, a hefe, raspberry wheat, and an APA to alongside it so it should be a good line up but been a bit of an effort over the last few weeks with brewing/kegging/cleaning etc. Will be worth it to share it with all the family and friends though, hopefully half of them will figure out how to pour their own beer by the end of the night :lol:


----------



## Rocker1986

Pratty1 said:


> The MO centennial smash looks great, what was the hop schedule?


Hi mate, cheers  This was the hop schedule based on a 25 litre batch. I threw a 40 or 50g dry hop at it as well.

20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - First Wort 75.0 m Hop 2 23.8 IBUs
7.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 7.2 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 4 4.1 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 5 5.1 IBUs


----------



## Dan Pratt

Rocker1986 said:


> Hi mate, cheers  This was the hop schedule based on a 25 litre batch. I threw a 40 or 50g dry hop at it as well.
> 
> 20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - First Wort 75.0 m Hop 2 23.8 IBUs
> 7.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 7.2 IBUs
> 20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 4 4.1 IBUs
> 20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 5 5.1 IBUs


Centennial is such a great hop. With the FWH and the 60m boil addition how did the bitterness edge go? FWH for roundness, boil addition for bitterness edge.


----------



## Rocker1986

It turned out really well, it has been sitting in the keg for a few weeks already, so it's probably mellowed a little in that time. But yeah nice and smooth and balanced I find. Might have to brew this again sometime!


----------



## rude

APA magnum & citra


----------



## IsonAd

Slowly refining my house APA. This one is pretty close to what I'm after, light body piney/fruity hop flavour.

42% MO
42% pils
10% Vienna
6% gladfield toffee 

Target for 60 min bittering
Cascade, chinook and vic secret late. 
About 40 IBU


----------



## IsonAd

IsonAd said:


> Slowly refining my house APA. This one is pretty close to what I'm after, light body piney/fruity hop flavour.
> 
> 42% MO
> 42% pils
> 10% Vienna
> 6% gladfield toffee
> 
> Target for 60 min bittering
> Cascade, chinook and vic secret late.
> About 40 IBU
> Wy1728


----------



## Batz

My first brew from the barrel, Dark Saison that was soured late in the ferment. It turned out very well with a nice sourness but still good underlying Saison flavour. Quite happy about this.

Batz


----------



## hwall95

Got given a bottle of this today, a very interesting beer. Very fruit cakey, sour, porty and boozy. Lovely end of night beer that drinks like a wine. Shared the bottle with the housemates, probably a good idea seeing the percentage


----------



## hwall95

Just freshly kegged a mocha stout. Have had it sitting on 200g of roasted cocao nibs for last week. Just added 1L of cold steeped coffee beans straight to the keg and drained the beer on top. Stronger version at 7.8% and originally tasted a bit boozy but really balanced now, really happy with it. Third birthday beer now kegged


----------



## TheWiggman

This one's a shout out to all the haters out there, Tooheys Old clone y'all! Damn fine. I'll do a side-by-side in the future but if I handed over my hard-earnt at a pub and was handed this glass, I wouldn't bat an eye. 
Sometimes I feel like an APA, sometimes an RIS, sometimes some Belgian wonder but right now this is what I want.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Recipe please.


----------



## TheWiggman

Full credit to Steve/_Brewman. 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/88486-Tooheys-Old-Dark-Ale/page__view__findpost__p__1326593
I used 1469 and some water treatment, posted later in the thread. Otherwise followed it to the letter. So close I suspect some inside info may be at hand.


----------



## billygoat

Black Sheep Ale clonish.
4.5% ABV
83% Maris Otter
10% Torrified wheat
7% Simpsons Med crystal

Fuggles and Target at 90 mins
EKG at 10 mins.
38 IBU's.
SO4 yeast.

Nice malty flavour but finishes dry so a few can be knocked back. Bitterness spot on. Very nice.
First time using SO4 in an English Bitter and would use again.


----------



## TheWiggman

Speaking of old...



Old Ale. 1 year in the bottle. A few months ago was the last time I tried it, and I thought "nah... Not an old fan". Following reading I decided to hold off and shit I'm glad I did. Sweet aroma of raisins, plum and chutney that delight. To sip there's a complex hit of all the above, with a hint of sherry and a warmth in the background that doesn't scream alcohol like it did a few months ago (8.7%). Incredibly complex flavours and genuinely enjoyable, emphasising that good brewing requires patience. Shitty iPhone photo does it zero justice. The aroma of this beer really is something else. I'm grinning like an idiot.


----------



## Ciderman

Sunrise with Mel and Kolschie with #2565 yeast. Probably not my best beer, perhaps could have fermented a little lower than 18 degrees. Yeast wouldn't drop out of suspension and couldn't be bothered filtering.


----------



## Ciderman

Smoked Porter with #1098 yeast. Hopped with EKG to about 35-40.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Brewed these for a mates wedding this weekend.

The bridal party is ready.

Introducing...

Wookie Wed Wye IPA
Bridalweizen

And... The Dirty Mongrel Groomsman.


----------



## Mardoo

Ciderman said:


> Yeast wouldn't drop out of suspension and couldn't be bothered filtering.


I've had great results fining my kolsch with gelatine. Gelatine and two weeks in cold crash and they've been crystal clear.


----------



## technobabble66

TheWiggman said:


> Speaking of old...
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1462089606.793266.jpg
> Old Ale. 1 year in the bottle.
> ... The aroma of this beer really is something else. I'm grinning like an idiot.


Hey Wiggdude, recipe for the old ale?


----------



## Ciderman

Mardoo said:


> I've had great results fining my kolsch with gelatine. Gelatine and two weeks in cold crash and they've been crystal clear.


I'm yet to try gelatine. I generally get pretty good results but it's on my to do list, research wise. As for the Kolsch, I actually bottled that for Easter holidays. Damn thing still had active Krausen after 3 weeks so I was time restricted to clear it. I'm a bit over Kolsch to be honest but if I ever make it again (and keg it) I'll try the gelatine.


----------



## TheWiggman

Technoc, for a batch of 10.5 litres -

61% JW pale
25% Munich I
4% BB dark crystal
1.5% pale chocolate malt
9% sugaz

Mash at 68°C for an OG of 1.079, FG 1.014

45g EKG @ 60 mins
50g EKG @ 10 mins

Used 1728 scottish ale at 20°C

I left the portion of the sugar out of the boil for bottling. Age for 1 year, no less.


----------



## rude

Ciderman said:


> I'm yet to try gelatine. I generally get pretty good results but it's on my to do list, research wise. As for the Kolsch, I actually bottled that for Easter holidays. Damn thing still had active Krausen after 3 weeks so I was time restricted to clear it. I'm a bit over Kolsch to be honest but if I ever make it again (and keg it) I'll try the gelatine.


Mate over Kolsch you have to be kidding me

No fair enough if you are over it no probs but you fermented at 18 c try 16 c

Out of curiosity what was you're grain bill

I usually ferment for 2 weeks it goes gang busters for me it really attenuates well but patients grasshopper, need to drop the yeast out, it will drop

First one I did is my best fermented @ 15 for 2weeks all pils Best malz cced for 6 weeks, 2 weeks in keg come into its own
no water adjustments then just no chlorine just looking at notes now

Pitched 13/10/14 og 1050 14 c 
23/10/14 raised to 16 c 1010-1011
25/10/14 raised to18c
28/10/14 fg 1009 1008
cc ed @ 1c kegged bottled 14/12/14

Might want to get you're ca up to 50ppm this will help it drop out

You are using the right yeast 2565 :icon_drool2:

You do need a bit of fridge ferment keezer space though

When you bottle pour easy no yeast imo

Some good threads on AHB in styles by stux

Not having a go at ya mate but it is very rewarding style yeast driven simple with small variations eg wheat added
I use German Tettnang to about 17 - 24 IBUs

Anyway hope I have inspired you to have another go down the track all the best
Rude


----------



## rude




----------



## rude

Oh one more thing no horses hoofs for me just personal preference


----------



## Ciderman

93% Pilsner
3.5% Vienna and Wheat.

Tettnang to 25 IBU

I'll give it another go some point in the future. I know temperature was an issue so I'll correct that next time.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Pale Ale for Friday arvo beer. 

Mosaic/Cascade to 40ibu @ 20,10 and cube. Dry hopped with Citra/Mosaic


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Klassic kolsch from the book kolsch.

Wey pils 90%
Wey wheat 10%

Saphire 40 min 25 ibu

Wyeast kolsch 


3 days after gelatine and its clearing up nicely.
Another few days and it should be bright. 

Very nice kolsch with a slight spiceyness from the saphire hop.
Lacey white head all the way down.


----------



## cliffo

My clone of James Squire's Highwayman.




Been a while since I've had it on tap down in Melbourne so unsure if it's still available or the same recipe (this is close to what I remember though).


----------



## paulyman

Just had a sneaky taste of my first sour beer. Just over 4 months since I put it down and transferred to the serving keg tonight. Used Gigayeast sour cherry funk. My god, that name says it all! The Brett has not dropped at all so the beer looks the part (funky). But I will definitely be brewing with this yeast regularly in the future. No photo, will try and take one tomorrow during our local Brett beer Comp.


----------



## TheWiggman

Please take a photo of said beer, I have no idea what a funky beer looks like


----------



## hwall95

My Irish red is now cleared and tasting pretty great. Really happy how this one turned out and super happy with the colour, was worried it was going to be more amberish bit turned out quite red. Bit dangerous, wouldn't pick it for 6.2%. Its sweetish but the bitterness balances it so its not cloying. Late EKG works well


----------



## mofox1

Unseasonably warm weather today, so I'll go for one of my 'summer' beers.

Rhubarb saison:



Mostly pils and wheat + 10% sugar. 2.5kg rhubarb for the 23L total.

EKG and Willamette for bittering, dash of late saaz, probably ended up around 20 IBU after I take the starter and rhubarb boil vols into account. Water treated to favor sulphates plus some acidulated malt in there too.

OG 1.052, wyeast Belgian saison took it down to 1.002 in 4 weeks. Pitched at around 20°, ramped up to 25 overnight and set to 30° by the second day.

Tart, funky, and refreshing.


----------



## earle

Black IPA side by side with its inspiration. Mine is on the right. Head was better but the iPad had a spack so it took a while to take the photo. Both have a good malt backbone but the Feral has a bit more richness. Still quite happy with mine.


----------



## stewy

Robust porter recipe from brewing classic styles. 
Subbed the 1056 for WY1968. Been in the bottle for 8 weeks, hitting the sweet spot. Great beer.


----------



## Rocker1986

I went out last night and tried one of those Karma Citra beers. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

This is the same kolsch I posted a few days ago. Cleared up well. Only a few weeks in the keg. Tastes fantastic.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

GrumpyPaul said:


> Brewed these for a mates wedding this weekend.
> 
> The bridal party is ready.
> 
> Introducing...
> 
> Wookie Wed Wye IPA
> Bridalweizen
> 
> And... The Dirty Mongrel Groomsman.


A bit of a re-post from above.

But here's some pics of how my beers presented at the recent wedding.




My son did the Beer Menu artwork.




And my shitty photo (again) of the beers themselve that does not do the colours of the beers justice.




All three kegs cam home empty!!


----------



## droid

^nice!

*Life on Märzen #2*





malty sweetness up front and a drying finish and 6% been using mt hood for the 20minute addition and gonna up it a bit next time - tweaking is enjoyable!


----------



## hwall95

My rule is if I'm doing work past 1am on a week night I'm allowed a beer. So beer it is!

This is my Hefe with the 3068 yeast with cubed hallertau blanc for all bittering (13ibu-ish) to see how the flavour paired - good combo as I thought. 

Thought this keg would of blown by now as when I picked it up whilst transferring to the new keg fridge felt like there was nothing left.. Seems it's another keg that keeps on giving


----------



## Rocker1986

I've found that with kegs too. Feels like there's hardly anything in them and then you get another 10 beers out of them. :lol:


----------



## droid

czech premium lager, gladfield lager light malt @ 100%
triple decoction - producing a nice up front grain flavour but a light colour
looking forward to replicating this recipe with Bo Pils and Premium pils this year
2278 yeast
Magnum and saaz


----------



## DU99

simcoe/columbus Pale


----------



## IsonAd

Red IPA

Very please with this guy. Scored well in a recent comp too. A definite rebrew


----------



## hwall95

Freshly carbed cider. Generally I make ciders with apple juice from aldi but homebrew shop bloke recommended I try out the mangrove jack soft kit. This is actually quite nice, tastes like apple lollies. 

Not a traditional cider but tastes good and I'm sure my cider drinking friends will like it. Pitched it last Sunday and kegged it tonight and should drop clear with a bit of gelatine in a day or two. Easy as cider


----------



## hwall95

Continuing the list of beer updates, pretty happy with this APA that I kegged just under a week ago. A real american one with simcoe, centennial, columbus and Amarillo (all cube hops or dry hopped). Normally my APAs are 40-45 IBU but I slightly upped it to 50 for the hell of it which I reckon produces a better finish to the beer. May be a bit bitter for some of the guests but I like it. It has a great smell to it; a fair bit of floral and piney smells going on

Finally kegged all 7 of the beers (and cider) so will have to do a complete tasting (aldi paddles) on Friday night before I transport them up the coast on Saturday


----------



## Dan Pratt

Same beer as last week. Mosaic/Cascade Pale Ale


----------



## hwall95

Finally have all the birthday beers together, giving them a final taste test before transporting them to the parents house tomorrow for next weekend. In order they are
APA (Chinook, Columbus, Amarillo, and Centennial) - 5.1%
Hefeweizen -5.2%
English Mild - 3.4%
Apple Cider -4.8%
Raspberry Wheat Beer - 7.6% (approx?)
Irish Red Ale - 6.2%
Mocha Stout - 8.2%


My top four (in no order) are the mocha stout, the APA, the red ale and the mild.

The raspberry beer is great but not something I would drink a lot as it's intense raspberries - I accidentally froze it so concentrated it a bit...

The cider is good but not much of a cider bloke and the hefe is probably the worst hefe I've made unfortunately. It's alright but no where near normal one which is a shame as its one of my favourite beers to brew. The yeast was a bit weird and stalled for two days which is really weird for 3638 as it's normally fermented out in two days max, kegged in five.

Overall though, really happy with them and looking forward to sharing them with the friends and family. 

Sidenote: I found that it's a tremendous effort to brew every week for 7 weeks with the associated kegging, cleaning, testing, checking, pitching etc. While it's been hell with work and large amount of uni work, it has been a great learning experience and have thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## rude

hwall95 said:


> Finally have all the birthday beers together, giving them a final taste test before transporting them to the parents house tomorrow for next weekend. In order they are
> APA (Chinook, Columbus, Amarillo, and Centennial) - 5.1%
> Hefeweizen -5.2%
> English Mild - 3.4%
> Apple Cider -4.8%
> Raspberry Wheat Beer - 7.6% (approx?)
> Irish Red Ale - 6.2%
> Mocha Stout - 8.2%
> 
> 
> My top four (in no order) are the mocha stout, the APA, the red ale and the mild.
> 
> The raspberry beer is great but not something I would drink a lot as it's intense raspberries - I accidentally froze it so concentrated it a bit...
> 
> The cider is good but not much of a cider bloke and the hefe is probably the worst hefe I've made unfortunately. It's alright but no where near normal one which is a shame as its one of my favourite beers to brew. The yeast was a bit weird and stalled for two days which is really weird for 3638 as it's normally fermented out in two days max, kegged in five.
> 
> Overall though, really happy with them and looking forward to sharing them with the friends and family.
> 
> Sidenote: I found that it's a tremendous effort to brew every week for 7 weeks with the associated kegging, cleaning, testing, checking, pitching etc. While it's been hell with work and large amount of uni work, it has been a great learning experience and have thoroughly enjoyed it.Mate a herculean


Mate a herculean effort I struggle to keep a constant flow


----------



## mofox1

rude said:


> Mate a herculean effort I struggle to keep a constant flow


Happens to the best of us... :huh:


----------



## Fraser's BRB

My ESB 6.0%. The Weasel's Mittens (credit to Heath Franklin "Chopper"). Lots of toffee flavours from two types of Crystal.


----------



## mofox1

"Red" Rye IPA.
View attachment 88723


Almost the red I was after, but not quite. It's more of a brown red than a red red. Colour came solely from Gladfields Shepherds Delight, might go a bit easier on it and hit it with a touch of black next time.

Anyway. Damn, what a beer... 25% rye & 15% vienna, 6.3% abv, 60+ IBU, late Chinook, Galaxy and Simcoe. Cube hopped with Galaxy and Citra. Double dry hopped with Chinook, Citra and Galaxy. For all the dry hopping it's not too massive on the nose but it packs a flavor punch. Bitterness isn't up front, kinda just creeps up on you drink it.

Good thing there is two kegs of it. Hard decision is whether to bottle this as the vic swap beer, or to go for the bastard stout (Americanised "English") or the as yet unfermented English IPA. Choices abound....


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Followed by Bathurst Brunch. My take on Bogan's Breakfast by Behemoth Brewing. 

Coffee Bourbon Milk Stout 5.2%


----------



## Dan Pratt

mofox1 said:


> "Red" Rye IPA.
> 1463742697232.jpg
> 
> Almost the red I was after, but not quite. It's more of a brown red than a red red. Colour came solely from Gladfields Shepherds Delight, might go a bit easier on it and hit it with a touch of black next time.
> 
> Anyway. Damn, what a beer... 25% rye & 15% vienna, 6.3% abv, 60+ IBU, late Chinook, Galaxy and Simcoe. Cube hopped with Galaxy and Citra. Double dry hopped with Chinook, Citra and Galaxy. For all the dry hopping it's not too massive on the nose but it packs a flavor punch. Bitterness isn't up front, kinda just creeps up on you drink it.
> 
> Good thing there is two kegs of it. Hard decision is whether to bottle this as the vic swap beer, or to go for the bastard stout (Americanised "English") or the as yet unfermented English IPA. Choices abound....


No photo?


----------



## mofox1

Pratty1 said:


> No photo?


Hmm. Dunno wot happened there. Phone must have been drunk... 

Red rye IPA:


----------



## technobabble66

Fraser's BRB said:


> My ESB 6.0%. The Weasel's Mittens (credit to Heath Franklin "Chopper"). Lots of toffee flavours from two types of Crystal.


Love the clan emblem. 

Recipe?


----------



## Fraser's BRB

technobabble66 said:


> Love the clan emblem.
> 
> Recipe?


Cheers.

Maris Otter 94.12%
Crystal 40 3.93%
Crystal 90 1.96%

EK Goldings 57g @ 60
EK Goldings 28g @ flame out

Mash @ 67deg 1 hour
Safale S-04

I actually stuffed this one up and reversed the quantities on the two Crystals but I don't mind it to be honest, just heavier on the caramel and toffee notes.

From memory I adapted the recipe from _Brewing Classic Styles._


----------



## technobabble66

Thanks!!

EKG + Crystal = awesome [emoji6]

Those 40 & 90's are SRM or Lovibond?


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Lovibond


----------



## Rocker1986

Aren't SRM and Lovibond basically the same thing?


----------



## mofox1

Rocker1986 said:


> Aren't SRM and Lovibond basically the same thing?


Is for the little numbers, not so much with the larger.

Ie;
2.8L = 3.0 SRM
10.0L = 12.8 SRM
26.0L = 34.5 SRM
50.0L = 67.0 SRM

When we are talking about beer colour, it doesn't make enough impact before a dark beer is maybe just a slightly darker beer. It does make a difference when we are taking about the various malts. A 130L Caraaroma has a SRM value of 175. So in terms of overall colour impact, knowing the scale used can make a big difference to the colour of the resultant beer.


----------



## fletcher

bunny hops easter ipa. brewed at easter. my first beer with water additions. pretty damn special. a much 'brighter' hop profile than the previous brewed one.

will be trying pratty's own reinheitsgebot - 'all west coast, light coloured, so much sulphate you turn into sulphate, all whirlpool, no munich' law for my next ones haha 

ale munich crystal wheat
galena and galaxy to 70 ibu
us-05
sex in my mouth


----------



## Grainer

Just got this.. PUMPED!.. my own name on a commercial beer we designed.. Thanks Brendo!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Grainer said:


> Just got this.. PUMPED!.. my own name on a commercial beer we designed.. Thanks Brendo!


are you saying you have a producers/wholesalers licence, an excise licence and paid excise for this batch to be sold retail?


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> will be trying pratty's own reinheitsgebot - 'all west coast, light coloured, so much sulphate you turn into sulphate, all whirlpool, no munich' law for my next ones haha


my own....lol. its leaning that way!!

no boil additions IPA - FWH and Whirlpool only!


----------



## Grainer

Pratty1 said:


> are you saying you have a producers/wholesalers licence, an excise licence and paid excise for this batch to be sold retail?


No it is done through the Public Brewery... but my recipe!.. they are licensed


----------



## Dan Pratt

Grainer said:


> No it is done through the Public Brewery... but my receipe!.. they are licensed


yeah ok and surely a few slabs for your consumption.


----------



## indica86

No pics but

Yob, I love your hops.
This is without a doubt the dankest and fruitiest IPA I have made....



Recipe: Hop2iT XVIII
Brewer: Grumpy



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
OG: 1.076 SG
Estimated Color: 22.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 74.0 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------

6.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 79.5 %
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 13.2 %
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 6.6 %
0.05 kg Gladfield Roast Barley (1450.0 EBC) Grain 7 0.7 %
20.00 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 Hop 8 24.8 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 -
60.00 g 007 [14.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 mi Hop 10 22.2 IBUs
40.00 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20 Hop 11 17.3 IBUs
30.00 g Chinook [12.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 12 9.7 IBUs
50.00 g 007 [14.60 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fletcher

indica86 said:


> No pics but
> 
> Yob, I love your hops.
> This is without a doubt the dankest and fruitiest IPA I have made....
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe: Hop2iT XVIII
> Brewer: Grumpy
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
> OG: 1.076 SG
> Estimated Color: 22.1 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 74.0 IBUs
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> 
> 6.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 79.5 %
> 1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 13.2 %
> 0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 6.6 %
> 0.05 kg Gladfield Roast Barley (1450.0 EBC) Grain 7 0.7 %
> 20.00 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 Hop 8 24.8 IBUs
> 1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 -
> 60.00 g 007 [14.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 mi Hop 10 22.2 IBUs
> 40.00 g Brooklyn [17.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20 Hop 11 17.3 IBUs
> 30.00 g Chinook [12.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 12 9.7 IBUs
> 50.00 g 007 [14.60 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


nuh uh! pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Danwood

Camo6's APA.

Great clarity, solid bitterness, good malt and decent hop aroma and flavour.

Cheers, Cam !


----------



## waggastew

Here's cheers to clear beer! Munich Helles made mid-strength in the glass with a shot of soda water. Been in the keg a few months now so lagering well


----------



## cliffo

Sampling a Tooheys Old clone against the original.

Pretty much bang on.




Recipe credit to Brewman (no affiliation other than a happy customer etc, etc).


----------



## louistoo

A while ago there was a thread about famous/best clone recipes and the Three Floyd's 'zombie dust' featured prominently as a great clone brew. So I found a feasable recipe on brewtoad and wrote it down, fast forward a few months and with 300g of citra and most of the malts on hand I gave it a crack. So glad I did.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Golden Ale late and dry hopped with Azacca and Citra. 

Coopers OS lager tin
1/2 can Coopers wheat tin
1/2 kilo dry malt
Some crystal malt too
BRY97

It's pretty good for a kit brew!


----------



## mofox1

Fraser's BRB said:


> From memory I adapted the recipe from _Brewing Classic Styles._


Can't go wrong there!


----------



## fletcher

louistoo said:


> A while ago there was a thread about famous/best clone recipes and the Three Floyd's 'zombie dust' featured prominently as a great clone brew. So I found a feasable recipe on brewtoad and wrote it down, fast forward a few months and with 300g of citra and most of the malts on hand I gave it a crack. So glad I did.


holy crap. with 300gm of citra it must be like bitter fruit juice haha


----------



## TheWiggman

Amber ale. Rough variant of Pratty's that I posted somewhere in the WAYB thread. 
300g of special B to make up for carafa III that I didn't have. Willamette and Cascade, dry hopped in favour of late additions. The aroma is 5 stars, smells really hoppy and pleasant and while not in IPA territory, is balanced well more towards hops than malt. To taste... the special B is the main player here. It has a Belgian 'edge' to it but combined with the US hops it doesn't work like, well, it shouldn't. It even has more of a caramel colour than amber. The hops are a little muted but I think I was expecting more with the aroma. First time using Willamette - dank, bold and unique. Not a huge fan but plays ok with cascade (what doesn't?). 5.4% but by no means overpowering. 
Glad I made this beer. It's not bad despite my review but I've learnt about the style. Special B can stay in Belgians. Willamette can stay in the freezer. More late hops and carafa in ambers.


----------



## Chridech

My American Amber Ale V2. 'Ranga's Revenge'. Drinking very nicely after a couple of weeks in the keg. Amariilo and Centennial, mostly late and dry hopped to 35 IBU.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

TheWiggman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1464434679.788939.jpg
> Amber ale. Rough variant of Pratty's that I posted somewhere in the WAYB thread.
> 300g of special B to make up for carafa III that I didn't have. Willamette and Cascade, dry hopped in favour of late additions. The aroma is 5 stars, smells really hoppy and pleasant and while not in IPA territory, is balanced well more towards hops than malt. To taste... the special B is the main player here. It has a Belgian 'edge' to it but combined with the US hops it doesn't work like, well, it shouldn't. It even has more of a caramel colour than amber. The hops are a little muted but I think I was expecting more with the aroma. First time using Willamette - dank, bold and unique. Not a huge fan but plays ok with cascade (what doesn't?). 5.4% but by no means overpowering.
> Glad I made this beer. It's not bad despite my review but I've learnt about the style. Special B can stay in Belgians. Willamette can stay in the freezer. More late hops and carafa in ambers.


Nice review mate. It's a big thing to post "honest" reviews of our own beers, especially the effort that goes into formulating and making them.

Willamette is fantastic for British style beers, if it helps. Really excellent clean soft earthy bitterer. I made the same mistake with biscuit, amber and something else in an American IPA a few months ago (and it was the last IPA before my surgery came up). I found the same as you - it was an adequate beer, but not what I wanted.


----------



## louistoo

fletcher said:


> holy crap. with 300gm of citra it must be like bitter fruit juice haha


It's fruity for sure, It's def. a well formulated recipe though and worth the large amount of citra. I really like the yeast choice in this ipa.


----------



## mosto

Drinking a single hopped Topaz Pale Ale while watching the Monaco F1. Originally brewed this a few months ago to discover Topaz and fell in love. Gone back to it to get a feel of what might work in conjunction with it and have a few ideas, but TBH, it's a brilliant hop all in it's own.


----------



## technobabble66

mosto said:


> ... and have a few ideas, but TBH, it's a brilliant hop all in it's own....[/url]


Tell us more. Please. 


And commiserations on watching the F1 [emoji6]


----------



## mosto

technobabble66 said:


> Tell us more. Please.
> 
> 
> And commiserations on watching the F1 [emoji6]


Cascade's an obvious one as it pretty much goes with anything. Other than that I thought a Galaxy Topaz combo may be interesting.


----------



## Dan Pratt

It's not Summer Ale.

Pilsner 80%
Vienna 10%
Flaked Oats 10%

4.5% abv
22 ibu

Easy quaffer, no questions asked.


----------



## Matplat

Pratty1 said:


> It's not Summer Ale.
> 
> Pilsner 80%
> Vienna 10%
> Flaked Oats 10%
> 
> 4.5% abv
> 22 ibu
> 
> Easy quaffer, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20160604_003.jpg


Love the name  beer looks good too!


----------



## Matplat

mosto said:


> Cascade's an obvious one as it pretty much goes with anything. Other than that I thought a Galaxy Topaz combo may be interesting.


I'm about to pair it with ella in an amber... what was your earliest boil addition? I'm starting at 30 mins as I read it could be astringent if used earlier....?


----------



## rude

I hate having to fill a few botts after keging but don't mind drinking them bonus when the kegs are empty

. Best Bitter with challenger & styrians


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Oatmeal Stout

Ach so oaty you can carv it.

Base of vienna and 18% rye. Dry english yeast.


----------



## Mardoo

Sounds very interesting! Willing to share the full recipe?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mardoo said:


> Sounds very interesting! Willing to share the full recipe?


I second that.


----------



## hwall95

Robust Porter I brewed around 10 months ago which had 30% brown malt. Intense flavour, super happy with this beer


----------



## btrots87

Aussie Summer Ale

5% ABV
25 IBU

75% Pale Ale
25% Wheat

Galaxy and Summer hops, added at 20 min, 5 min and whirlpool
Recultured Coopers yeast


----------



## DU99

Nut Brown Ale (First Attempt) Nice creamy mouth feel,very light chocolate flavour


----------



## louistoo

Enjoying my ESB 
Maris otter mostly
Northern brewer for bittering, a little EKG and fuggle late
S04 

Nice.


----------



## Rocker1986

Pommy Bastard Pilsner. Named as such because it's actually a Bohemian pilsner recipe but due to an emergency it was fermented with Wy1469 Yorkshire ale yeast. Didn't actually turn out too bad although not as good as if I'd used the usual 2001 Urquell yeast in it.


----------



## waggastew

Homebrewer's version of a Black & Tan - Half Helles, half US Barleywine, kind ended up Weizenbockish. Not bad at all!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Pratty1 said:


> I second that.


Here you go.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Gav80 said:


> Here you go.



Dont take notice of notes. They were for another recipe.
Also used 1kg roast barley and carabohenian not caramunich.


----------



## louistoo

Rocker1986 said:


> Pommy Bastard Pilsner. Named as such because it's actually a Bohemian pilsner recipe but due to an emergency it was fermented with Wy1469 Yorkshire ale yeast. Didn't actually turn out too bad although not as good as if I'd used the usual 2001 Urquell yeast in it.


Great picture, nice clarity in the glass too


----------



## sponge

Kölsch o'clock. Thoroughly enjoying this one..


----------



## cliffo

sponge said:


> Kölsch o'clock. Thoroughly enjoying this one..


I'm brewing one tomorrow. One of my favourite styles.


----------



## earle

100% Wheat Saison


----------



## droid

Czech Lager
5.4%
this one is 100% Gladfield Lager Light, the previous ones were Gladfield Pilsner.
Magnum to bitter and Saaz late - tried and true recipe but...
Using Weyerman Bohemian Pils and Premium Pils moving into the future with a dose of Carapils.
Got a a keg left to pontificate over but looking forward to the future brews!


----------



## Kingy

Top weather for this beer [emoji7]


----------



## Matplat

Stout at 11am????


----------



## bullsneck

Matplat said:


> Stout at 11am????


I know! He's at least two hours late.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Matplat said:


> Stout at 11am????


Don't listen to him Kingy, you don't need that kind of negativity in your life.

Despite my earlier concerns about this one in another thread, with some time in the keg and better carbonation, my oatmeal stout is hitting the spot on a rainy day while making my first starter!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Dunkleweizen for winter.

50% Wheat
30% Munich
10% Vienna
6% Carawheat
3% Choc Wheat

3068 fermented at 20c.


----------



## Matplat

Pratty1 said:


> Dunkleweizen for winter.
> 
> 50% Wheat
> 30% Munich
> 10% Vienna
> 6% Carawheat
> 3% Choc Wheat
> 
> 3068 fermented at 20c.
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20160619_16_22_21_Pro.jpg


Dunkelweizen is pretty close to the top of my brewing list... nice work


----------



## Kingy

Yea I've got a dunkelweizen right near the top of my to do brews. Looks good Pratty.

Edit: what strength did you make it


----------



## droid

Pratty1 said:


> Dunkleweizen for winter.
> 
> 50% Wheat
> 30% Munich
> 10% Vienna
> 6% Carawheat
> 3% Choc Wheat
> 
> 3068 fermented at 20c.
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20160619_16_22_21_Pro.jpg


how do you like it? is this a decoction brewsky?
you could call it "Agent 99" since it's only coming in at 99% malt...hehe


----------



## Dan Pratt

Kingy said:


> Yea I've got a dunkelweizen right near the top of my to do brews. Looks good Pratty.
> Edit: what strength did you make it


4.9% mashed dry at 64c for 30mins


----------



## Dan Pratt

Pungent tropical aroma, can smell it while pouring the glass from the tap. Cloudy and very very dry and crisp, the bittering charge pulls through and lingers a bit. bloody tasty!

*Hopulus American Wheat Ale*

1052
1008
62ibu
5.8%

Mashed @64c / 60mins

49% Wheat
49% Pils
2% Acidulated

Fermented with yeast cake of S04 @ 20c - got 83% attenuation :super:

Columbus @ FWH = 20ibu

100g Amarillo & 100g Citra into hopstand/whirlpool - 42ibu

Another 56g each of Amarillo & Citra into dry hop :icon_drool2:


----------



## TheWiggman

Well I think I've done it. After many attempts I've finally struck what I would consider to be a 'genuine' Aussie lager. Boag's draught is my preferred (second to XXXX Bitter which can't be found 'round these parts) andd I've taken a leaf from their book to make. Stacks of dextrose, late PoR in the boil, and a tidy 1.004 FG to create a beer that would be quench any thirst. Only lagered for 3 weeks at 0°C. This one's not for the hopheads or craft fans, it's a ballsy stinky Aussie lager that needs to be poured below zero to be properly enjoyed. The evidence of the success? I'm on the 3rd schooner on a weeknight, it's just so easy to drink.
This one's going to the NSW comp.


----------



## technobabble66

^^ Sadly, the recipe please wiggman? 
I have a friend keen for this. 
Kinda curious myself I confess[emoji6]

Edit: don't worry. Just saw you started a new thread on it. Cheers!


----------



## TheWiggman

Just swapped the tap over to the amber ale to save my liver


----------



## mofox1

"Testing" the swap brew.

Stout, lots of amber, brown malt. English for bittering, American for late.

Roast, choc notes. Solid bitterness. Not nearly as warming as the numbers suggest it should be.


----------



## droid

brew day yesterday, cleaned up and ready to go again today

fruity ale


----------



## Matplat

TheWiggman said:


> Well I think I've done it. After many attempts I've finally struck what I would consider to be a 'genuine' Aussie lager. Boag's draught is my preferred (second to XXXX Bitter which can't be found 'round these parts) andd I've taken a leaf from their book to make. Stacks of dextrose, late PoR in the boil, and a tidy 1.004 FG to create a beer that would be quench any thirst. Only lagered for 3 weeks at 0°C. This one's not for the hopheads or craft fans, it's a ballsy stinky Aussie lager that needs to be poured below zero to be properly enjoyed. The evidence of the success? I'm on the 3rd schooner on a weeknight, it's just so easy to drink.
> This one's going to the NSW comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0053.JPG


Where the hell can you not find XXXX??? Are you international???

I'm on my phone so can't see your avatar....


----------



## droid

getting to the end of this keg of *Märzen*

hard to get decent light for a beer pic at night





gotta get some more yeast and get this one on again


----------



## Gigantorus

My Partial-mash American Pale Ale using a heap of Brooklyn and Galaxy hops. Specs were: IBU 19, ABV 5.0%

Particularly drinks well very young - big flavours of grapefruit and citrus and fruit salad.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TheWiggman

Matplat said:


> Where the hell can you not find XXXX??? Are you international???
> 
> I'm on my phone so can't see your avatar....


XXXX Bitter is a Qld only thing, probably available just south of the Qld border but not for the rest of us. The likes of Dan's can get it in by special order at $62/30 can block.


----------



## Matplat

Wow really, I thought the whole (megaswill drinking) country basically ran on XXXX and VB products... I have only lived in qld since I moved to aus though, so hopefully I can be forgiven for my naivety


----------



## fletcher

face the strange bitter

86 maris otter
6 crystal
5 wheat
2 amber
1 roast barley
1.044 @ 66c

pride of ringwood 60
willamette 5
35 ibu

s-04 at 18c

my kinda winter beer.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

It was proper cold last night, and this was just the right level of chewy to fit the bill. My Celtic Red, only problem being, it's not really red, more of a deep coppery colour. I can live with that because it is creamy and delicious.
.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Fraser's BRB said:


> It was proper cold last night, and this was just the right level of chewy to fit the bill. My Celtic Red, only problem being, it's not really red, more of a deep coppery colour. I can live with that because it is creamy and delicious.
> .


Recipe, please!  :chug:


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Recipe, please!  :chug:


I'll get it for you when I get home, was a Maris Otter base.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Fraser's BRB said:


> I'll get it for you when I get home, was a Maris Otter base.


Awesome.


----------



## Ciderman

2014 Port Barrel imperial stout. Its a warming 11.5% but its unmistakably fruity from the Port. 9 stubbies left so I'll be holding onto these for as long as i can.


----------



## Dave70

Tell us about it.


----------



## madpierre06

This was a English Porter care of the Most Raja'ish Lord Goomba. Vanilla on the nose, a bit more bitter than I am used to in a porter although I enjoyed this aspect of the brew. Some coffee in there as well. Top drop, not what I'm used to in a porter, this difference was damn nice though. :beerbang:


----------



## cliffo

Dano's Hop Hog clone.




On regular rotation at my place. A great beer.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Recipe, please!  :chug:


For those that were asking, my Celtic Red.

Maris Otter 91%
Black Roasted Barley 3%
Dark Crystal 3%
Light Crystal 3%

East Kent Goldings 20 IBU @ 60

S-05

OG 1.053
FG 1.013
5.2% ABV
Mash 60 minutes @ 66 deg
Boil 60 minutes

As I said above, it's delicious, I just wish it was more red and less copper. I might fiddle with the percentages slightly to that end or swap out my Dark Crystal for another brand with lower EBC (BB @ 250EBC) but if it moves too far away from the current flavour profile, I'm happy to leave it where it is.


----------



## Lethaldog

A bit of redback or caraaroma should get some red in there, I'm sure there's others but these just off the top of my head that I have used!


----------



## droid

Fraser's BRB said:


> For those that were asking, my Celtic Red.
> 
> Maris Otter 91%
> Black Roasted Barley 3%
> Dark Crystal 3%
> Light Crystal 3%
> 
> East Kent Goldings 20 IBU @ 60
> 
> S-05
> 
> OG 1.053
> FG 1.013
> 5.2% ABV
> Mash 60 minutes @ 66 deg
> Boil 60 minutes
> 
> As I said above, it's delicious, I just wish it was more red and less copper. I might fiddle with the percentages slightly to that end or swap out my Dark Crystal for another brand with lower EBC (BB @ 250EBC) but if it moves too far away from the current flavour profile, I'm happy to leave it where it is.


Gladfield Shepperds Delight throws out a beautiful full red colour but is very sickly sweet imo
you have a mix of 9% being made up of crystal and roast barley - a 96 or 97% ale malt with 3 or 4% (max) gladfield sheppards delight might be very nice
you won't get the roastiness though but will get a kola flavour and easily the same sweetness as the 6% crystal if you change out all your xtal I would not suggest replacing it gram for gram with SD - it punches above its weight


----------



## paulyman

Yeah Shepherds throws a wonderful red colour. Had 3-4% in a sour I made with Gigayeast Sour Cherry Funk and the colour was amazing. I was actually hoping for some cola, mmmm cherry cola... of course the Brett chewed through all the cola!


----------



## Matplat

I just made an amber with 4% shepards delight and 9% red back, can't wait to crack it...


----------



## Fraser's BRB

I'm going to brew it again next weekend because I have some yeast to flip from one brew to another, so I'll have a play with the grains and no doubt you'll see the results here at some stage.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Rocker1986

I have a red ale just kegged that uses a combination of Caraaroma and black patent malt which gives a really lovely red colour to it. Not sure if it would be the same flavour profile you've got though. I'll post in this thread tomorrow when I try a glass, and other beers I have on tap too.


----------



## droid

"Hey man, you want some gear? I got bourbon barrel aged RIS and X-Files IPA and some keg hops ready to go. 25%nelson sauvin/75%mosaic or galactic stricklebract, brother what's your poson?"


----------



## petesbrew

Here's my Smoked Oyster Stout.
I'll post up a recipe later - hdd is playing up.


----------



## Matplat

Best bitter

1.045
29ibu

Ale malt
Munich
Caramunich
Medium crystal

Challenger at 60
Ekg at flameout and dry

MJ Liberty bell at 20deg all the way

Deeeelicious


----------



## Frothy1

This was the last of my Pearl malt.

So simple and tasty.

Pearl Malt 90.9 %
Rye Malt 5.5 %
Caramunich III 3.6 %

Citra 30min 8.4 IBUs
Citra 20min 13.2 IBUs
Citra 15min 8.1 IBUs 
Citra 5min 3.3 IBUs

ppm
Ca-61
Mg-10
Na-0
Cl-85
SO4-78

Citra Dry hop 2g/l

The keg never lasts very long.

Name suggestions?


----------



## droid

^
Mr C
C4
FantaC
Smooth as Cilk
Rye Cmile
C4PO


----------



## Frothy1

droid said:


> ^
> Mr C
> C4
> FantaC
> Smooth as Cilk
> Rye Cmile
> C4PO



C4... I like it


----------



## Dan Pratt

Yesterday's sunny winters day deserved an IPA on the deck.


----------



## waggastew

2014 US Barleywine with homegrown Chinook and Cascade - Been ageing in a keg and just beginning to hit its straps. Hop character is beginning to fade but integrating well with rich malt. Might even keg hop this with a bit of Cascade.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Doctor Smurto's Golden, one of the regulars in my lineup. Converts more megaswill drinkers to good beer than anything else I reckon. It's a gateway beer.


----------



## Rocker1986

This one was from Saturday when I was doing my Bo Pils brew day. It's the German style lager I brewed using the 40g of home grown Hallertau flowers I'd harvested from my first year plant earlier in the year. Those went in as a 10 min boil addition. It has turned out really well, I'm quite pleased with the flavour of it, pretty well what I was expecting and wanting from the recipe so it has been a success.


----------



## Rocker1986

My latest stout, was kegged mid May, nice and roasty with a small hint of chocolate in there as well. Nice thick body too, perfect for a big dark ale. 7% ABV.


----------



## Coodgee

Rocker1986 said:


> My latest stout, was kegged mid May, nice and roasty with a small hint of chocolate in there as well. Nice thick body too, perfect for a big dark ale. 7% ABV.


Dodgy looking background! Ha ha


----------



## Rocker1986

Coodgee said:


> Dodgy looking background! Ha ha


 :lol: Yeah, that's my corner of the kitchen bench where all my yeast starter stuff and some cleaning agents are. It does look a bit 'interesting'


----------



## Matplat

The aforementioned amber.... Red Back Delight Amber.... a bit too much effort required to see the red hue, but its there none the less and it tastes fudging brilliant.


----------



## Mr B

I love Friday afternoon on school holidays with no sat morning sport.

Time for a..... Let's call it an American Bavarian wheat. Kellerweis yeast with malted wheat. Excuse the condensation.


----------



## tugger

This ones a basic porter with saaz and Brooklyn, heavy late and dry hops. 
Fermented with a Belgian ale yeast at 20c. 
It's very complex, banana on the nose with pepper on the palate and then hop burps. I like it.


----------



## waggastew

Not the sponsors beer, Jamil's Evil Twin clone


----------



## madpierre06

Lovely little Belgian Porter from our friend, Lord Raja. Nice light easy drinking porter with what is al;l I can describe is a subtle Belgian thread through it. Very different, very delicious.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

madpierre06 said:


> Lovely little Belgian Porter from our friend, Lord Raja. Nice light easy drinking porter with what is al;l I can describe is a subtle Belgian thread through it. Very different, very delicious.


I didn't realise I gave you the 2nd last bottle. It was really average for the first 2 months and then came nice and surpassed the EP version.

Lallemand Abbaye yeast. Considering I pushed it to 25 degrees, I expected more from the yeast. Likely the last time I use that yeast, Belle Saison or T58 pushed hard would give it the oomph needed.


----------



## madpierre06

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I didn't realise I gave you the 2nd last bottle. It was really average for the first 2 months and then came nice and surpassed the EP version.
> 
> Lallemand Abbaye yeast. Considering I pushed it to 25 degrees, I expected more from the yeast. Likely the last time I use that yeast, Belle Saison or T58 pushed hard would give it the oomph needed.


Mate, to be honest, it was lovely as is, maybe a nice base to use for a abaltic porter which it probably motre closely resembled. Likewise, would habe been just as delicious with a bigger belt to it.


----------



## Lodan

Not the best photo of my dark Belgian strong but the point to this photo is explaining how much I enjoy seeing everyone's beer photos!
Keep it up! :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Matplat

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Lallemand Abbaye yeast. Considering I pushed it to 25 degrees, I expected more from the yeast. Likely the last time I use that yeast, Belle Saison or T58 pushed hard would give it the oomph needed.


My vote goes to T58... great yeast.


----------



## TheWiggman

Lodan said:


> Not the best photo of my dark Belgian strong :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


Agreed


----------



## mofox1

Any time ESB 

Based on Jamil's BCS recipe, but a touch drier. And at 4.3% I could probably go another.


----------



## VP Brewing

mofox1 said:


> Any time ESB
> 
> Based on Jamil's BCS recipe, but a touch drier. And at 4.3% I could probably go another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1468647695285.jpg


One glass of clarity right there.


----------



## Rocker1986

I had a glass or two of my latest red ale during today's brew day, this one was the original recipe tweaked slightly - a tad less black malt just to lighten the colour a bit. And fermented with 1469 yeast which I think is a perfect fit for this recipe. It's nicely balanced with neither the malt nor the hops overpowering it, but both equally noticeable. Nice dry-ish finish too. 4.2% out of the keg. Hard to leave it alone!


----------



## cliffo

Kolsch.

Kegged a few weeks ago and tapped last night.


----------



## nosco

I have a Sheldon moment every time I see bubbles on the side of the glass like that


----------



## mofox1

Aaaah! Exactly


----------



## Mr B

cliffo said:


> Kolsch.
> 
> Kegged a few weeks ago and tapped last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160715_204510.jpg


Egad!

A sultry Kolsch by night.

Well played good sir, well played.

A great lookin glass, beer, photo.


----------



## barls

a nice glass of ordinary bitter.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

This is the (somewhat contentious) American Brown I brewed a few weeks ago. There were questions around the 30% crystal bill when I posted the recipe in "what are you brewing".

Well, although it's been a long time since I last tried a commercial example of an American Brown, I have to say that this one has turned out to be delicious. There is no noticeable astringency to the beer, it's got a big malty base but it's balanced out really nicely by the cascade hops with the late and dry additions giving it a great citrus flavour and aroma to balance out the maltiness. Will brew again.


----------



## mofox1

Amber Euro Lager. Couple weeks at 3°C on yeast after terminal, kegged a few days ago.

Man, I missed that lager stink! Wish I knew how to describe it... wife says green banana. Maybe it could do with another month in the keg.

If it does, well... it will probably be gone by then


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Man, I struggled to get an angle that showed the right colour and clarity of this. From the bottle, I've had very few clearer beers.

I call this an American Standard Bitter. It was going to be a cream ale, but owing to a little brew day mix up (literally and figuratively), I now call it the above - it's an English style bitter, heading in the Irish Red direction, single 60 minute addition with American hops, that give a flowery, very un-American (not brash, not loud, but dignified) flavour to it.

Now to figure out how to replicate the abovementioned stuff up.


----------



## technobabble66

mofox1 said:


> Amber Euro Lager. Couple weeks at 3°C on yeast after terminal, kegged a few days ago.


Recipe, mofox?


----------



## mofox1

I think I made it up on the fly.... it was an unscheduled/opportunistic brew day. Posted http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89247-what-are-you-brewing-2016/?p=1353375

Pretty much equal parts Pilsner, Vienna & Munich with some dark crystal and black stuff for colour. 1.051, mashed high.

Used perle, saaz and tett, the tett in there just at the end. Yeast wise went for WLP838 (sth German lager).

Don't know if it was the more restrained hopping, the noble hops, or the lager yeast (only done a couple of lagers) but this just seems so different to anything else I brew.

I probably should have given this a couple months conditioning, but I just don't have the space (without giving up my ferm fridge).

Also harvested the yeast cake, so once I wash/refresh it I'll pitch it into the second cube, hopefully sometime in the next few days (don't you just love the zero schedule commitment of no chill brewing!).


----------



## mofox1

VP Brewing said:


> One glass of clarity right there.


Pretty damn sexy innit! 

That was the ESB I brought up to Shep, don't know if you had it, or remember having it, LOL!


----------



## technobabble66

Cheers mofox. 
Lol, I'd already preemptively "liked" your brew day post. Already predicting a tasty drop!

Currently looking for a brewing window to knock out an amber lager - somewhere btw an International Amber Lager and an Altbier .... 
An Aussie Altbeer!!

That ESB of yours at the case swap was awesome. Fantastic combo of malts and hops. And that clarity is just the icing on a very yummy cake.


----------



## Coodgee

Fraser's BRB said:


> This is the (somewhat contentious) American Brown I brewed a few weeks ago. There were questions around the 30% crystal bill when I posted the recipe in "what are you brewing".
> 
> Well, although it's been a long time since I last tried a commercial example of an American Brown, I have to say that this one has turned out to be delicious. There is no noticeable astringency to the beer, it's got a big malty base but it's balanced out really nicely by the cascade hops with the late and dry additions giving it a great citrus flavour and aroma to balance out the maltiness. Will brew again.


Of course it turned out great! Ignore those crystalphobes!!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> Of course it turned out great! Ignore those crystalphobes!!


it is a good style to use crystal malt h34r:


----------



## Coodgee

^^the pauline hanson of crystalphobes!!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> ^^the pauline hanson of crystalphobes!!


hahah, that made me giggle. hey I like a good dose of crystal with a porter, a dunkelweizen and even an American Pale Ale....but not in IPA.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

So not in a Red Ale then?

Crystalphobe - please explain.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> So not in a Red Ale then?
> 
> Crystalphobe - please explain.


yeah any beer you like, just not in an IPA...unless its an English style or east coast malty IPA. my IPA = <5% L crystal or no crystal, you get plenty of malt presence when the abv is 6.5% and upwards. personal opinion


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Sorry joke about Red Ale and Pauline's hair colour.

A bit too vague.

Funny you say that about IPA - I generally use Crystal in an IPA at about 6%, with the balance usually a basic Ale Malt. Sometimes some Rye or Wheat in small amounts.

Mind you, I do mash low and get it to finish fairly dry and go for an OG at the lower end of the range. I don't like much malty body in mine either, but it's more a case of drying out the beer for me so the hops shine.

Except my case swap beer h34r: :unsure:


----------



## droid

The Dark Ram

Dunkles Bock 7.11% this is from #1 keg that had no conditioning time off the yeast, it's a bit early but what the H, bloody not bad!
#2 keg is conditioning off of the yeast and should clear well.

Loving this kind of malty Lager at the mo. Was going to kick up with some of the 3ltrs of 2206 Bavarian Yeast slurry on board for a stronger Eisbock but this beer has stopped me in my tracks! The Eisbocks and Dopplebocks will have to wait till next year. Decided to crank out more marzen instead using some of the yeast slurry from this (some people will say bad idea going down in abv with yeast slurry but I have and there were no issues with washed yeast...for me...and we're only talking about 1%abv

Great winter brew, malty and finishing dry with plenty of colour from munich 61.5% and vienna 38.5%, decocted, magnum at 60m and mt hood at 20m for 27ibu


----------



## TheWiggman

American Stout





It pained me a bit to brew this because I try to stick to steer away from US stuff, but I had a fresh 1272 cake begging for it. 
Pale, Munich, and 500g each of black malt and dark crystal in 23l. Chinook early and Amarillo late and in the cube. I was worried about the black malt and crystal, as there's no roast barley to speak of. How is this a stout I thought. 
Anyway... citrus malt on the nose. Deep roast malts sits in the background. Flavour-wise it's irresistible - warming alcohol at 6.5% with velvety smooth mouthfeel and roastiness. I was worried it'd be ashy, acrid or burnt with a mass of black malt in there but in combination with those potent hops they try to push in front of the roast and really play together well. The hop flavour hangs around and has a sticky sweetness that seems to stick to my gums. A very enjoyable beer that will be dangerous to have on tap.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

droid said:


> The Dark Ram
> 
> Dunkles Bock 7.11% this is from #1 keg that had no conditioning time off the yeast, it's a bit early but what the H, bloody not bad!
> #2 keg is conditioning off of the yeast and should clear well.
> 
> Loving this kind of malty Lager at the mo. Was going to kick up with some of the 3ltrs of 2206 Bavarian Yeast slurry on board for a stronger Eisbock but this beer has stopped me in my tracks! The Eisbocks and Dopplebocks will have to wait till next year. Decided to crank out more marzen instead using some of the yeast slurry from this (some people will say bad idea going down in abv with yeast slurry but I have and there were no issues with washed yeast...for me...and we're only talking about 1%abv
> 
> Great winter brew, malty and finishing dry with plenty of colour from munich 61.5% and vienna 38.5%, decocted, magnum at 60m and mt hood at 20m for 27ibu


You really know how to present a beer. All that timber and shed goodness just makes for pleasant beery daydreams. Then you top it off with a great looking beer.

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## droid

^thanks mate - very kind!


----------



## Coodgee

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> So not in a Red Ale then?
> 
> Crystalphobe - please explain.


It's a bit of a joke going on between pratty1 and me. He always bemoans the amount of crystal i put in my ipas. I like an old fashioned malty ipa


----------



## fletcher

Coodgee said:


> It's a bit of a joke going on between pratty1 and me. He always bemoans the amount of crystal i put in my ipas. I like an old fashioned malty ipa


i had a joke with him about it too (and munich) but the more i taste IPAs and brew a tonne myself, the more i tend to agree with pratty. or should i say, my taste buds do. the big west coast american ipas are where it's at.


----------



## technobabble66

Damn, Droid. That's a mighty fine Dark Ram you've got there!
Thanks for posting the recipe - saved me having to ask for it [emoji6]


----------



## Dan Pratt

droid said:


> The Dark Ram
> 
> Dunkles Bock 7.11% this is from #1 keg that had no conditioning time off the yeast, it's a bit early but what the H, bloody not bad!
> #2 keg is conditioning off of the yeast and should clear well.
> 
> Loving this kind of malty Lager at the mo. Was going to kick up with some of the 3ltrs of 2206 Bavarian Yeast slurry on board for a stronger Eisbock but this beer has stopped me in my tracks! The Eisbocks and Dopplebocks will have to wait till next year. Decided to crank out more marzen instead using some of the yeast slurry from this (some people will say bad idea going down in abv with yeast slurry but I have and there were no issues with washed yeast...for me...and we're only talking about 1%abv
> 
> Great winter brew, malty and finishing dry with plenty of colour from munich 61.5% and vienna 38.5%, decocted, magnum at 60m and mt hood at 20m for 27ibu


Wow! You sir, sure can present a beer in this thread. Impressive.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> It's a bit of a joke going on between pratty1 and me. He always bemoans the amount of crystal i put in my ipas. I like an old fashioned malty ipa


Me beith the crystalphobe.


----------



## sponge

A summer ale to celebrate the completion of work before heading overseas for a few years.

Going down even better than usual.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Not quite as photogenic as Droids picture but here is the bummock Scottish ale. 

As my kids would say. It's deeeeeelicious.

View attachment 90083


Edit. First sip must have gone to my head, I forgot to attach the picture!
View attachment 90083


----------



## VP Brewing

mofox1 said:


> Pretty damn sexy innit!
> 
> That was the ESB I brought up to Shep, don't know if you had it, or remember having it, LOL!


Yep had a few of them actually. Very tasty.


----------



## Lethaldog

Don't know how to post photos but I had a couple of Mornington pales tonight, completely underwhelmed, wasn't impressed at all!


----------



## Nullnvoid

Still can't work out if the picture uploaded but here it is again.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Lethaldog said:


> Don't know how to post photos but I had a couple of Mornington pales tonight, completely underwhelmed, wasn't impressed at all!


Each to their own I guess but as they put them in cans that's what I take camping when I can't take my own. Better than that other mega swill shit


----------



## barls

Lethaldog said:


> Don't know how to post photos but I had a couple of Mornington pales tonight, completely underwhelmed, wasn't impressed at all!


this is the home brew thread please use the commercial glass thread.


----------



## Zorco

mofox1 said:


> Any time ESB
> 
> Based on Jamil's BCS recipe, but a touch drier. And at 4.3% I could probably go another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1468647695285.jpg


Sorry, where is this recipe?


----------



## goomboogo

sponge said:


> A summer ale to celebrate the completion of work before heading overseas for a few years.
> 
> Going down even better than usual.


The Summer Ale looks good. Best wishes on your overseas journey.


----------



## mofox1

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Sorry, where is this recipe?


From another thread:



mofox1 said:


> No problemo, glad you liked it. Simple recipe... based on Brewing Classic Style, although I don't have it on hand right now to check if I deviated much..
> 
> OG: 1.048, FG: 1.016, 40 IBU
> 93% TFFM Pearl, 3.5% CaraBo, 2% CaraAroma & 1.5% Black
> 
> Mashed in at 55°C. Ramp immediately to 68°C for 60min, no mash out (fly sparged - boil kettle gets turned on as soon as the wort covers the element).
> 
> 60 min addition of Challenger (25 IBU) and EKG (6 IBU)
> 0 min addition of Challenger (3 IBU) and EKG (6 IBU)
> 
> WLP005 @ 18.5°C - half a yeast cake (washed) from an ESB kegged the previous day, "refreshed" on the stir plate for a couple of hours before pitch (necessary for WLP005 because it is just so damn flocculant).
> 
> This one made it from pitch to keg in 7 days... the big pitch brought to one point above terminal in 48hrs and was at FG by the next day.


Just checked out Jamil's recipe... I certainly have "evolved" it over the multiple iterations I've done. Style wise, mine looks like it is somewhere between a SB and a ESB. OG is between the two but the bitterness is more like an ESB... Crystal amount is more like a SB.

I called my first ESB the "Inglorious Bastard", this one is clearly just "The Bastard". :lol: :beerbang:


----------



## TheWiggman

Can attest that mofox's ESB was a good drop. It was a mediator amongst barley wines, RISs and chocolate ports.


----------



## goomboogo

TheWiggman said:


> Can attest that mofox's ESB was a good drop. It was a mediator amongst barley wines, RISs and chocolate ports.


All praise to the mediator who falls at the feet of an unachievable task. Barley Wine, RIS and Port sounds like a peak worth climbing.


----------



## Zorco

Thanks mofox1, I'll start my ESB line with this - first brew in August.


----------



## mofox1

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Thanks mofox1, I'll start my ESB line with this - first brew in August.


No wukkas, humbled at the responses.


----------



## Lethaldog

barls said:


> this is the home brew thread please use the commercial glass thread.


 sorry thought that's what I commented on!


----------



## Lethaldog

Nullnvoid said:


> Each to their own I guess but as they put them in cans that's what I take camping when I can't take my own. Better than that other mega swill shit


are you sure we are talking bout the same beer, I've never seen Mornington Peninsula Brewery beer in a can but I could be wron!


----------



## mstrelan

Lethaldog said:


> are you sure we are talking bout the same beer, I've never seen Mornington Peninsula Brewery beer in a can but I could be wron!


Definitely available in cans


----------



## timmi9191

Black ipa


----------



## bevan

timmi9191 said:


> Black ipa


If that's the one you gave me, very nice!


----------



## timmi9191

One in the same brother..


----------



## bevan

Russian doll IPA


----------



## djgilmore

Boat rocker hop bomb IPA


----------



## timmi9191

bevan said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469265428.004537.jpg
> Russian doll IPA


Looks tasty, wots in it?


----------



## bevan

timmi9191 said:


> Looks tasty, wots in it?


Its from the Brewdog DIY.
(Ive since adjusted my brewhouse efficiency down as the last couple of brews I've missed my numbers by quite a bit.)

Recipe: Brewdog Russian Doll IPA
Brewer: Bevan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.80 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.74 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Measured OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 70.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 1 93.8 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (55.0 EBC) 2 5.0 % 
0.06 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (260.0 EBC) 3 1.2 % 
23.00 g Cascade [6.40 %] - Boil 90.0 min 4 18.8 IBUs 
15.00 g Centennial [10.50 %] - Boil 50.0 min 5 17.9 IBUs 
13.00 g Simcoe [13.50 %] - Boil 50.0 min 6 19.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 7 - 
9.00 g Citra [13.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min 8 7.0 IBUs 
8.00 g Simcoe [13.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min 9 6.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) 10 - 
75.00 g Cascade [6.40 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days 11 0.0 IBUs 
75.00 g Centennial[10.50%] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days 12 0.0 IBUs 
75.00 g Simcoe [13.50 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days 13 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Citra [13.20 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days 14 0.0 IBUs 

NOTE: 15min hop additions are into the cube as I No-Chill

Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.01 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 34.86 l of water at 70.2 C 66.7 C 90 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## rass

I just downed a 750ml Irish Red Ale I made from a fresh wort kit (I don't have the gear to do anything more yet). Now I am sipping a shot of Wild Turkey American Honey. Thought I was out, but when I stashed my latest batch of Breakfast Stout (it's what happens when you put muesli rather than oats in a stout), I found a bottle. Pleasantly buzzed. First drink after getting off antibiotics.


----------



## TheWiggman

What does antibiotics have to do with not drinking?


----------



## TheWiggman

Back on track, my Aussie lager blew tonight (oh noes) so in went the Yorkshire Bitter, based on Bribie's recipe. Full malty nose, classic sweet bite and rounded bitterness. Well balanced, simple and tasty recipe.


----------



## jimmy86

TheWiggman said:


> What does antibiotics have to do with not drinking?


Reduction of syphilis if we want to be historically correct :lol:


----------



## rass

TheWiggman said:


> What does antibiotics have to do with not drinking?


Some of them don't react well with Alcohol. No problems with hangovers, but you need to earn them.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Late Burst Galaxy APA. This was a new recipe I hadn't tried before and it's quite high on the IBU scale for a pale, but because there's a shit tin of late burst and dry hops, it comes with a beautiful Galaxy flavour and aroma with the expected passion fruit shining through.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Imperial stout. Actually it's a blend of three stouts, on their own each have their falts, together awesomeness.

Oh I also give homage to mofox's ESB mediator.


----------



## Dan Pratt

1850 Porter on Nitro :icon_drool2:

82% Maris Otter
13% Brown Malt
5% Black Patent

mashed at 67c - 1059 to 1.015 using S04


----------



## Ciderman

Vienna simcoe smash - best bitter - IIPA Simcoe - Gingerbread Brown


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Galaxy Pale while brewing my 25th AG brew, an Octoberfest. 

I've posted this beer before but this is much better picture to showcase the clarity that I'm pretty happy with.


----------



## Kingy

As an English bitter fan I can't believe I've always looked away from the ordinary bitter style. The name and the lower Alcohol have put me off. But my first attemp at one got kegged and tapped (2weeks cold conditioned) tonight and the one beer and 1 port rule on a weekday has gone out the window. Bloody beautiful.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Happy IPA day! 

This is my first IPA and it's Dano's Hop Hog clone. Been a while since I've had a Hop Hog, but I reckon this is pretty close from memory. Dank, resinous, delightful. Well done Dano. Again, it's a school night, but it is IPA day, so you know, it's just a week of exceptions it seems.


----------



## fletcher

Kingy said:


> As an English bitter fan I can't believe I've always looked away from the ordinary bitter style. The name and the lower Alcohol have put me off. But my first attemp at one got kegged and tapped (2weeks cold conditioned) tonight and the one beer and 1 port rule on a weekday has gone out the window. Bloody beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1470127960.342697.jpg


looks awesome mate, and can't agree with you more. ordinary bitter is my favourite beer style. so much flavour and complexity and i can have multiple on school nights without feeling crap the next day. win win


----------



## mosto

Smoke On The Water

My first crack at a Scottish Ale. Golden Promise base with a little peated malt for smokiness.

I'm going to throw it out there, one of the best beers I've made!!!


----------



## drewstertherooster

Rauchbier while I bottle my chocolate and peanut butter stout


----------



## Tahoose

Rye pale ale keg that had been forgotten about for maybe 12 months. No hop aroma to speak of but super smooth and creamy. Must have been closer to 6% as the pints last night hit me like a tonne of bricks.


----------



## earle

Morello cherry wheat saison. First glass of the keg so a bit hazy.


----------



## Curly79

That sounds delicious earl.


----------



## earle

Curly79 said:


> That sounds delicious earl.


Cheers, the sourness of the cherries is working quite well with the saison flavours


----------



## Curly79

Would you mind sharing the recipe ?


----------



## earle

About 5kg BB wheat with 200g carawheat mashed at 64.4C. Neutral bittering hop at 60min to 21IBU. Wyeast French Saison yeast. Racked onto a large jar of Morello Cherries including the syrup. Drains fine in BIAB but have fun if you're 3V with all that wheat.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Curly79's Chocolate Rum Oatmeal Stout. Part of my Christmas in July lotto winnings.


----------



## welly2

Shetland Pony's Cock IPA.




92% pilsner malt, 8% munich, boiled for 90 minutes with Columbus for bittering at 60, Simcoe and Mosaic at 20 and 0 respectively. US-05. Dry hopped for 5 days with Mosaic, cold crashed at 3 days into the dry hopping for a couple of days until I kegged it over the weekend. It's still early and is under-carbed but effin' tasty. Could possibly be my house IPA. It has a really good mouth-feel. I mashed at 66c and mash out at 76c for 15 minutes. I think I prefer it to my John Wayne's Saddlebags DIPA which I won gold at the ESB comp a couple of months back. It's a bit cleaner although hop aroma possibly isn't quite as prominent. I'll have to have another glass of it to check.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

welly2 said:


> Shetland Pony's Cock IPA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160809_213923.jpg
> 
> 92% pilsner malt, 8% munich, boiled for 90 minutes with Columbus for bittering at 60, Simcoe and Mosaic at 20 and 0 respectively. US-05. Dry hopped for 5 days with Mosaic, cold crashed at 3 days into the dry hopping for a couple of days until I kegged it over the weekend. It's still early and is under-carbed but effin' tasty. Could possibly be my house IPA. It has a really good mouth-feel. I mashed at 66c and mash out at 76c for 15 minutes. I think I prefer it to my John Wayne's Saddlebags DIPA which I won gold at the ESB comp a couple of months back. It's a bit cleaner although hop aroma possibly isn't quite as prominent. I'll have to have another glass of it to check.


So you're saying your Shetland Pony's Cock has really good mouth-feel? :unsure:

Edit: I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself, nearly fell off my chair laughing. I know, I'm a child.


----------



## hwall95

Doing some quality control on a red ale I brewed with a mate as one of the beers we have lined up to serve at his cousins wedding. A little bit less malty than my previous version but really enjoyable regardless. Might dry hop the next batch to bring out some English hops 




Pretty happy with the colour and clarity


----------



## Fraser's BRB

hophead2's Imperial Rum Vanilla Coffee Porter. Another one of my lotto winnings. 

Good for what ails you on a cold night at the computer.


----------



## Rocker1986

My lovely red ale, one of my favourite recipes to brew. Always on regular rotation. Beautiful toffee and caramel flavours from the Caraaroma malt, with a hint of some citrus from the American Centennial and Cascade hops used. It's hard to leave the keg alone! :lol: :chug:


----------



## timmi9191

Recipe rocker?


----------



## timmi9191

Dark Ale


----------



## Rocker1986

Red ale for those interested. 25 litre batch size, no chilled.

4kg Maris Otter Pale Malt
300g Caraaroma
200g Carapils
70g Black Patent
Mashed for 90 mins @ 66C.

20.00 g Cascade - First Wort 75.0 min
9.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min*
20.00 g Centennial - Boil 20.0 min
30g Cascade dry-hopped

1469 yeast fermented 18/19C.

*This amount changes depending on AA% of all hops in the recipe; the others always stay the same. I usually brew it to 36-38 IBUs.


----------



## droid

I have this down as %
Marris Otter @ 62.5
Wheat @ 25
Torrified Wheat @ 12.5

...but I thought it was Pils rather than MO since everything has had pils malt in it lately. When I looked for it tonight and saw MO ... well mmn not sure about that.

After a batch of heavy Lagers ~ which really knocked my dick into the dirt, I vowed to get a beer on that was lighter in every way. This one was mashed at 64 for 90 minutes. But the notes also mention a decoction. I'm pretty sure I brewed this beer but don't recall that either....

Magnum for 16ibu from 60min
Nelson Sauvin @ 30min for 10ibu

could have used either or, taken the magnum out and put 15ibu's of NS or just take out the NS, it tsates a bit unbalanced on the bitter side, NS is sharp but intriguing imo

US05 @ 17 C pitch which rose to 20


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ sure do make a beer look so pretty.


----------



## fletcher

haha droid so basically, all you know about that picturesque beauty is well...she's a beer


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Another beautifully staged beer photo from Droid. Kudos.


----------



## stewy

ESB from Brewing Classic Styles, all grain version. This is a lovely brew.


----------



## bungers81

Puppy Dog Eyes Porter 

Pale Ale malt with equal amounts of chocolate malt and oats with a bit of medium crystal and a dash of roasted barley. EKG as the bittering hops as well as some northern brewer as aroma hops. Quite a nice smooth beer.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

stewy said:


> ESB from Brewing Classic Styles, all grain version. This is a lovely brew.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1471913760.591484.jpg


That's one of my favourites. I've just brewed another one and substituted some Simpsons Heritage medium crystal in for some of the light crystal. Hoping it works out well as the Simpsons Heritage is fantastic.


----------



## Kingy

Nice glass of stout that came equal 4th in the beer comp. bloody beautiful. Along with a scotch fillet on the fire. The simple things in life are the best. Cheers


----------



## homebrewkid

Today i sampled some coopers ipa at a brewshop i happened to drive past and stopped in to have a look.

I really liked it and will definitely make one soon.

Unfortunately i didn't get a photo of it.


----------



## mofox1

Kingy said:


> Nice glass of stout that came equal 4th in the beer comp. bloody beautiful. Along with a scotch fillet on the fire. The simple things in life are the best. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1472267415.321698.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1472267442.176030.jpg


Nice!


----------



## Matplat

Homebrewgasmic clarity on this American Wheat, hopped with ella and galaxy, fermented with BRY-97.... bloody boodiful  and I didnt even use any finings!


----------



## fletcher

drinking the 'douglas dinner ale'. 
remotely based off the reschs dinner ale and similar beers he drank in his younger years.
here's to you, pop.

pilsner
and a smidge of munich, wheat, and light crystal
dex
1.044 - 1.007

cluster and east kent goldings - 30 ibu

decided to make it an ale instead of a lager - us05 at 17c.


----------



## cliffo

American Wheat done with Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin. Tasty.


----------



## Kingy

Only been havin 2 schooners of a weekday but today I'm havin pints. A smash with bb Pilsner and cascade to 35ibu. Bloody nice to. Drinking slowly with full enjoyment to allow the stout to warm up. [emoji7] **** dinner I'm already satisfied.


----------



## droid

^swoit !

I watched chrisluki's chat with Will Tatchell and immediately fell in love...





I love the beer-can shape of the glass, especially the top. The two Franks came with a lovely little thank-you note and nice packing. One of the notes on the destruction's said use the glass don't put it away. So what better way to get things started than with a nice Marzen!

Cheers


----------



## Kingy

Janet's brown ale, in the bottle 3 weeks. Little undercarbed but drinking nice surprisingly as I don't like young beers(7.2% as well). Better than the kegged version I made earlier in the year as this one is a bit drier, (I'm super sensitive to sweetness) be better in a few more weeks once carbed up a bit more. Shit photo but that's what's in my glass! 



I could look at photos of beer all day long. My phone is full of beer photos. So beautiful.


----------



## droid

^ruby highlights!


----------



## technobabble66

How's them red highlights?!
Dead Rezza Red
Yum. Yum.


----------



## earle

Oktoberfest/marzen, mmmmmmalty


----------



## rude

Pils ,Vienna & wheat malt

24 IBU Tettnanger

Nottingham yeast at 14c 2 days up to 16c the rest

5.2 %


----------



## rude




----------



## rude

stuffed if I can get it the right way around


----------



## rude

Any tips ?

Have a new computer never had this prob

Put on desktop rotated to come out right way but no go

Stuff it keg just blew too, into the left over botts now which have come out even nicer.


----------



## droid

a collaboration brew APA

first time using pils malt as the base which has worked out well as it's quite a bit lighter in body and nowhere near as chewy...and some carapils...and a tiny bit of sheppards delight for colour

this one was bittered with magnum then galaxy then galaxy and mosaic late
dry hopped today with stricklebract 2g/l hence the haze

1051
1010

35ibu

not bad, not bad - pouring a bit foamy and the stricklebract is tasting quite a sharp citrus but a few days in the keg will tell


----------



## fletcher

droid said:


> a collaboration brew APA
> 
> first time using pils malt as the base which has worked out well as it's quite a bit lighter in body and nowhere near as chewy...and some carapils...and a tiny bit of sheppards delight for colour
> 
> this one was bittered with magnum then galaxy then galaxy and mosaic late
> dry hopped today with stricklebract 2g/l hence the haze
> 
> 1051
> 1010
> 
> 35ibu
> 
> not bad, not bad - pouring a bit foamy and the stricklebract is tasting quite a sharp citrus but a few days in the keg will tell


mate you always seem to make a beer look x-rated! 

damn sexy.


----------



## mofox1

fletcher said:


> mate you always seem to make a beer look x-rated!
> 
> damn sexy.


It's the ribs on the glass, and the moist breath of warm air - quickening on the smooth curves of the glass into tiny, tight beads of condensation.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Couldn't wait any longer, my Octoberfest! Not the stuff lagering in the keg, this was surplus that I put in a growler and natural carbed.

The photos don't do it justice unfortunately as the light was failing but the clarity is really good even with only 4 weeks in bottle and no proper lagering. Excited to get into the lager from the keg in a little over a month.


----------



## mckenry

I made an APA to try out Moutere (aka Brooklyn) hops.
Theyre 17% AA. I spread them as 28IBU as bittering 10IBU at 10 mins and 0.6g/L dry hop.
Its only been in the keg one hour, hence the clarity, but Moutere is actually really good on its own. Simple grain bill - Pale malts, wheat, touch of crystal and acid.
Moutere to me is like a smoother version of chinook. Less harsh, more of a smooth grapefruit than chinook.
So many hops to try, not _that _much difference for me....


----------



## droid

Gose

Amazing how the wheat shines through and balances the beer - really looking forward to having this on tap at Christmas and into the hotter months


----------



## bevan

droid said:


> Gose
> 
> Amazing how the wheat shines through and balances the beer - really looking forward to having this on tap at Christmas and into the hotter months


Love the colour! Do mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## droid

I'll shoot you a PM and if anyone is particularly interested please PM me


----------



## tj2204

droid said:


> Gose
> 
> Amazing how the wheat shines through and balances the beer - really looking forward to having this on tap at Christmas and into the hotter months


Droid, your photos are always so beautiful!

Also love the can glass.


----------



## bradmccoy

Amazing colour droid


----------



## fungrel

Ella, centennial, citra APA V2.


----------



## droid

the other gose - this is a sourkraut gose

not quite as lively in color as the other one but refreshing none-the-less

48% pils
48% wheat
4% acidulated


----------



## Rocker1986

**** you know how to take bloody good pics of beers... I wish I could get mine looking that good!


----------



## droid

Rocker1986 said:


> **** you know how to take bloody good pics of beers... I wish I could get mine looking that good!


Thanks Rocker, I have a Nikon D40 and use the p function, it doesn't use the flash and instead uses available light and alters aperture and shutter speed to suit. I think the lense makes a difference but geez some phones these days are amazing! I had a quick pix type camera before and would always use the 'available light' function

things I try to do:
Walk around with a glass and try a few spots, doesn't have to have beer in it to see that it would be a good spot
Get something decent in the background
Use a portrait function or something to blur the backgrouind since you want the beer front and center ~ most of the time
Take a pic side on to the light, so the light should be shining either through the beer from the left or right side if poss
When the sun is low in the sky is best for alot of photos so that's important for beer too, sometimes I use a torch if it's dark or dull

If I was to remember one thing it would be to find a good source of light from the side


----------



## droid

...and take heaps of pics...

one I tried last night when I took that previous pic


----------



## fletcher

mckenry said:


> I made an APA to try out Moutere (aka Brooklyn) hops.
> Theyre 17% AA. I spread them as 28IBU as bittering 10IBU at 10 mins and 0.6g/L dry hop.
> Its only been in the keg one hour, hence the clarity, but Moutere is actually really good on its own. Simple grain bill - Pale malts, wheat, touch of crystal and acid.
> Moutere to me is like a smoother version of chinook. Less harsh, more of a smooth grapefruit than chinook.
> So many hops to try, not _that _much difference for me....
> 
> 
> 
> image1 (18).JPG


looks bloody awesome and yet it seems dark for only a touch of crystal?


----------



## mckenry

fletcher said:


> looks bloody awesome and yet it seems dark for only a touch of crystal?


2.4% dark crystal. Its not as dark as the photo shows. Combo of late afternoon and iphone camera.
I'll take a better on another day.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Cracked open my latest Stout just 5 minutes ago .. starting to get the hang of it at last.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ is that in the wife's wine glass? Lol


----------



## gap

Pratty1 said:


> ^ is that in the wife's wine glass? Lol


Aren't men allowed to drink wine as well as beer???


----------



## Ciderman

gap said:


> Aren't men allowed to drink wine as well as beer???


I'm suprised there isn't more crossover between beer and wine. 

Sure you're not going to expect a mainstream lager drinker to venture anywhere. In the craft beer realm however, particularly with popularity of sours, wine is a very similar drink.

Then again. Back to my mainstream lager comment, there is a shedload of bulk wine crowding the craft producers.


----------



## Kingy

I love red wine, I've even got a few photos somewhere in this thread of me indulging. It's a great drink, you either love it or you hate it. I have a love hate relationship with it but. I love drinking it, but I hate waking up the next day after drinking it. Lol. Anyways I been hooking into my American wheat/rye beer.


----------



## fletcher

mckenry said:


> 2.4% dark crystal. Its not as dark as the photo shows. Combo of late afternoon and iphone camera.
> I'll take a better on another day.


no need mate. she's a thing of beauty from that pic!


----------



## fletcher

and agreed, red wine is the balls. a lovely bitey shiraz, or a smoother cab sav and i can drink bottles of the stuff.


----------



## droid

cab Merlot for me thanks


----------



## Mardoo

Dark mild, Midnight Brewer's recipe, with Burton yeast. Still coming into its own, but it's on its way.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Mardoo said:


> Dark mild, Midnight Brewer's recipe, with Burton yeast. Still coming into its own, but it's on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7020.jpg


Amazing colour Mardoo - looks delish


----------



## technobabble66

Shivering Shitballs, Mardoo. That looks fantastic!
How's the Burton compare to 1469?


----------



## Mardoo

When WL says honey and apple esters they mean it! I'd roughly characterise the Burton as lighter, fruitier esters, and the 1469 as darker fruits and a bit woody. 

In general I think I prefer the 1469 for darker styles and the Burton for lighter. (However there's a guy in the Brewing Network forum who swears by 1469 for APA's, so I'm going to give that a go.) I have an all-EKG IPA that I did on the Burton that is up in my top three beers to date, and it hasn't even finished conditioning. I have to say that the right yeast for the right malt bill has never been clearer for me. 

Grumpy, that's all up to MB's hard work and trials with this recipe. Man loves his milds!


----------



## Rocker1986

droid said:


> Thanks Rocker, I have a Nikon D40 and use the p function, it doesn't use the flash and instead uses available light and alters aperture and shutter speed to suit. I think the lense makes a difference but geez some phones these days are amazing! I had a quick pix type camera before and would always use the 'available light' function
> 
> things I try to do:
> Walk around with a glass and try a few spots, doesn't have to have beer in it to see that it would be a good spot
> Get something decent in the background
> Use a portrait function or something to blur the backgrouind since you want the beer front and center ~ most of the time
> Take a pic side on to the light, so the light should be shining either through the beer from the left or right side if poss
> When the sun is low in the sky is best for alot of photos so that's important for beer too, sometimes I use a torch if it's dark or dull
> 
> If I was to remember one thing it would be to find a good source of light from the side


Thanks mate, I'll have to try some of that stuff. I had noticed when I used what I figure was the portrait setting on my camera that the pictures turned out better. Will have to try the light side on too. Got three full kegs in the kegerator now so will probably post some pictures on the weekend when I can get some daytime pics of the beers. Cheers


----------



## droid

hey no worries, it might seem like a bit to think about but once you've worked out a good spot at the right time of the day and got the camera function sorted, it's a no-brainer from then on!


----------



## bradmccoy

droid said:


> Thanks Rocker, I have a Nikon D40 and use the p function, it doesn't use the flash and instead uses available light and alters aperture and shutter speed to suit.


Real men shoot in M (manual)


----------



## billygoat

Belgian Golden Strong.
8.4% ABV
Bottled this 2 1/2 years ago and still beautiful.


----------



## technobabble66

^ in a Duvel glass. Show off! [emoji12]

Looks great, bg!


----------



## Weizguy

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1462163039.044205.jpg
> 
> Sunrise with Mel and Kolschie with #2565 yeast. Probably not my best beer, perhaps could have fermented a little lower than 18 degrees. Yeast wouldn't drop out of suspension and couldn't be bothered filtering.


Give it a couple of months to settle out and see how much you enjoy it. The yeast really interferes with the flavour.


----------



## billygoat

technobabble66 said:


> ^ in a Duvel glass. Show off! [emoji12]
> 
> Looks great, bg!


If you've got it, flaunt it.


----------



## tj2204

Cascade, galaxy & summit IPA - is good drinking now that the 150gm keg hop has settled down! Goes down a bit too easy.


----------



## pvan340

Berliner Weisse. Fast soured with the left overs of our home made natural yoghurt. Nice tartness and really refreshing. Loving brewing my own sours. Feels really good.


----------



## jbaker9

pvan340 said:


> Berliner Weisse. Fast soured with the left overs of our home made natural yoghurt. Nice tartness and really refreshing. Loving brewing my own sours. Feels really good.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Great idea. I did a Berliner Weiss last summer and it was a hit. Soured by adding handful of grain after cooling mash to 40c then leaving 48 hrs.


----------



## yurgy

pvan340 said:


> Berliner Weisse. Fast soured with the left overs of our home made natural yoghurt. Nice tartness and really refreshing. Loving brewing my own sours. Feels really good.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


what made it amber?


----------



## bevan

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale (with 18% rye)


----------



## pvan340

yurgy said:


> what made it amber?


Extra boil time? Because of the Pils malt and wanting to really neutralise any lacto or other bugs (and because I was a few points down on my O.G) it got a solid 60 mins.


----------



## jbaker9

Once you're over about 70c you will have killed off your bugs. Traditional recipes go to slightly below boiling. If you want to be safe a 15min boil is plenty.

My understanding (may be wrong) is that long boil with pilsner malt is to prevent DMS in lagers. 

I did a 30min boil OG 1030. Finished beer a light straw colour with cloudy texture.


----------



## yurgy

pvan340 said:


> Extra boil time? Because of the Pils malt and wanting to really neutralise any lacto or other bugs (and because I was a few points down on my O.G) it got a solid 60 mins.


look's good i just thought there was more than just pils and wheat


----------



## droid

my first pils malt APA - think i'll stick with it

sharper for sure, esp with Sticklebract in the keg! hazy dayz and very citrusy...and me likey

in order of appearance:
Magnum @ 60
Galaxy @ 30
Nelson Sauvin 25%/Mosaic 75% @ 0 WHirlpool
Sticklebract Keg Hopped


----------



## bradmccoy

droid said:


> my first pils malt APA - think i'll stick with it


This look great. Is it 100% pils malt?


----------



## Dan Pratt

droid said:


> my first pils malt APA - think i'll stick with it
> 
> sharper for sure, esp with Sticklebract in the keg! hazy dayz and very citrusy...and me likey
> 
> in order of appearance:
> Magnum @ 60
> Galaxy @ 30
> Nelson Sauvin 25%/Mosaic 75% @ 0 WHirlpool
> Sticklebract Keg Hopped


Wow.


----------



## waggastew

Good start to a 3 week holiday


----------



## droid

bradmccoy said:


> This look great. Is it 100% pils malt?


It's 92.7% pils
5.3% carapils
2% glad field sheppards delight

The light made it look more of a gold where it's a bit more copper coloured.


----------



## technobabble66

droid said:


> ...
> The blinding glare from all of the stainless steel made it look more of a gold where it's a bit more copper coloured.


FTFY
h34r:


----------



## Weizguy

technobabble66 said:


> ...
> The blinding glare from all of the stainless steel made it look more of a gold where it's a bit more copper coloured.
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
> h34r:
Click to expand...

I too noticed the sneaky bling placement in the photo. Dastardly Contrivance, and hey, there's a name for a beer.


----------



## manticle

Rum oaked porter
maris
Victory
aromatic
heritage crystal.
choc (light and dark) and a shade of black. Maris is the only malt measured (by brew shop), the remainder is estimated pours.

Challenger estimated pour to estimated 35 ibu with around 10g estimated at whirlpool.
1469 slurry.

French oak toasted, then soaked in bacardi for a week or so, added to cube.


----------



## Curly79

7.4% IPA. 
Bairds Ale Malt
Magnum at 90 min. Citra and Chinook at 10,whirlpool and dry hopped. Burton ale yeast. Only been kegged for a week but tasting very nice. Cheers


----------



## manticle

manticle said:


> Rum oaked porter
> maris
> Victory
> aromatic
> heritage crystal.
> choc (light and dark) and a shade of black. Maris is the only malt measured (by brew shop), the remainder is estimated pours.
> Challenger estimated pour to estimated 35 ibu with around 10g estimated at whirlpool.
> 1469 slurry.
> French oak toasted, then soaked in bacardi for a week or so, added to cube.


Woops.
Meant to be in the 'what are you brewing?' thread.

Similarly estimated apa with cascade and styrians in the glass.


----------



## DU99

2birds Amber ale FWK(system wars 2016 G&G)Nice Beer,cascade and galaxy hops used BRY97


----------



## mofox1

Relaxing after a hard day of 4 yo birthday partying.

American Brown
78% Ale malt
15% Brown
7% Light xtal

Meant to showcase Idaho #6.

36 ibu with NB for bittering, Ella, Idaho #6 & NB late, Ahtanum, Ella & Idaho #6 in the cube and cascade & Idaho 6 dry hopped.

Big pitch of WL Burton Ale yeast 11 days days ago, cleared with gelatin. Was drinking this two days ago... About the fastest turnaround so far.

Not quite as brown as I would have expected, seems like the Baird's brown is a lot lighter than the Simpsons brown I'm used to.


----------



## Mardoo

Baird's definitely is lighter. How would you characterise the Ahtanum?


----------



## mofox1

Mardoo said:


> Baird's definitely is lighter. How would you characterise the Ahtanum?


I did a smash with it a while ago, it's very citrus, but more citrus peel than fruit. Less harsh than grapefruit peel, less flavoursome then orange, more like kumquot. Not great by itself but will pair very well with floral or fruity hops. Just make sure you are not bittering with a high cohumulone level hop, otherwise the Ahtanum will accentuate the perceived bitterness.

(Hence its addition as a cube/aroma hop)


----------



## Rocker1986

I tried one or two of my latest three kegs on tap during yesterday's brew day, being a Bohemian Pilsner, English Bitter and an APA brewed with Super Galena hops.

Bo Pils in the first pic, another successful brewing of this recipe. Seems to be getting better with more time in the fridge even though it had been sitting in the keg for about 5 or 6 weeks before being put into the fridge. Should be tops for my party on Sunday.

Second pic is the English Bitter, this time around it has turned out much better than my last attempt, which was far too sweet. This one is still a little on the sweet side, so next time I might increase the hops a bit. They are a bit old so maybe have lost some of their bittering capabilities.

Third is the APA, which initially displayed a sort of banana aroma and strange sort of phenolic flavour, however this seems to be slowly dissipating and I'm hoping it is pretty much completely gone by Sunday as it is a pretty shitty flavour and definitely not wanted in this style. I suspect the yeast might be at the point of too many re-uses and needing to be replaced.


----------



## hwall95

Smoked stout goes alright on my first day of 'holidays'. Kegs probably about 2 months old now and tasting great


----------



## wildburkey

Pale Ale with BB Pale, Oz dark crystal, Sticklebract @60min, Citra and Cascade @10min, Dry hopped with Galaxy. One of my favourite brews to date


----------



## droid

tried the M function - took a bazillion photos, hmmn

anyway dammit 1 keg down 1 to go - Pils malt APA as in other pic but 1 and a bit (.25) grams to the liter of both Sticklebract and Mosaic so 48gms in a 19ltr keg

dry-hopped today, I'll say it's hop haze because I'm a proud man, hehe. It's def a punchy APA


----------



## TheWiggman

Learn to manual droid, it's real photography (or would be if you had to process it). 
Hypocritically, here's a phone photo of my American Stout:


Brewed it from a book recipe (never had one before and was interested to see how they tasted). Lots of crystal and little roast, and I thought to myself it didn't look roasty enough - but maybe that's the style. Lots of late hops (chinook and Amarillo) and again thought it seemed hoppy for a stout. Whatever, Yanks love overdone hops, pitched it on a strong APA yeast cake of 1272 and kegged for great justice. A month or two later and it's pretty smooth. Not ballsy, lacks roast I'd like in a stout and quite hoppy. Easy enough to knock back for the strength but yeah, doesn't have the kick I'd like. Maybe that's the style?
Entered it in the NSW comp in the strong stout section and was mid placed. Remarks were that it wasn't roasty enough and too hop foward.


----------



## mofox1

Sparge beers 

Ryed up Ruthless Rye.
Lots of Rye, Apollo, Amarillo, Chinook and Galaxy. Touch of Simcoe.


----------



## Zorco

And a well cared for brewery


----------



## mofox1

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> And a well cared for brewery


Not quite as pretty as droids, but it'll do. ;-)


----------



## droid

hoppy lager?

pils malt
carapils malt
decoction
magnum and saaz
first time using w34/70 and 14degC ferment ~ normally wyeast 2278 and 9degC
ordering 2278 next week, not a fan of the edgy'ness I'm picking up, bit harsh... tried and tested recipe...could be something else i spose
this 15ltrs worth was keg hopped this morning with 40gms of waimea
pulling the Mother-in-laws stocking out tomorrow, the dry-hop just makes it taste like a sharp APA of sorts - better than it was tho



the other keg will get some Nelson Sauvin, might be alright


----------



## droid

mofox1 said:


> Not quite as pretty as droids, but it'll do. ;-)


I like it! its a good spot you've got there


----------



## VP Brewing

Just kegged my first RIS and couldn't resist carbing up a pet bottle. 1.115 down to 1.030.


----------



## cliffo

My Oktoberfest brews (yes, I know Kolsch doesn't really count but...)


----------



## bradmccoy

droid said:


> tried the M function - took a bazillion photos, hmmn
> 
> anyway dammit 1 keg down 1 to go - Pils malt APA as in other pic but 1 and a bit (.25) grams to the liter of both Sticklebract and Mosaic so 48gms in a 19ltr keg
> 
> dry-hopped today, I'll say it's hop haze because I'm a proud man, hehe. It's def a punchy APA


Would like to see some pics of your rig sometime. Only ever see it blurred in the background!


----------



## indica86

BENNY'S BIG RED






GOSE






Wow. What a beer. A little tart, a little savoury....


----------



## Mardoo

On the left, all-EKG EIPA at about 40-ish IBU's and a solid keg hop of Chinook. Damn, I wish I had 50L of this, so I could watch it grow up.

On the right, a 15.6%-ish cyser, which has been at 0C for 4 months, and only getting better. By a year it will be Oh So Ready. I'm on my third glass of the EIPA. 250ml of 15%. You can't really have a whole lot more of that.


----------



## droid

beetroot gose


----------



## bevan

droid said:


> beetroot gose


That looks great! Hope it tastes nice too!


----------



## Dave70

Bitchy attempt to out _bokeh _droid and his stainless steel wonderland still lifes. 

Pretty generically malty APA but hopped and dry hopped with Azucca, which I've never used before. Should have gone IPA and ramped up the backbone. Plenty of grapefruit / citrus deliciousness. Almost Galaxy like.
Likely put a big dent in this keg tonight.


----------



## goldstar

Tucking into my Boh Pils to cheer in the weekend.


----------



## droid

Dave70 said:


> Bitchy attempt to out _bokeh _droid and his stainless steel wonderland still lifes.
> 
> Pretty generically malty APA but hopped and dry hopped with Azucca, which I've never used before. Should have gone IPA and ramped up the backbone. Plenty of grapefruit / citrus deliciousness. Almost Galaxy like.
> Likely put a big dent in this keg tonight.


Great pic!!gotta try that hop


----------



## warra48

You might want to crop that pic and get rid of the C-U-B reference on the keg.


----------



## fletcher

droid said:


> hoppy lager?
> 
> pils malt
> carapils malt
> decoction
> magnum and saaz
> first time using w34/70 and 14degC ferment ~ normally wyeast 2278 and 9degC
> ordering 2278 next week, not a fan of the edgy'ness I'm picking up, bit harsh... tried and tested recipe...could be something else i spose
> this 15ltrs worth was keg hopped this morning with 40gms of waimea
> pulling the Mother-in-laws stocking out tomorrow, the dry-hop just makes it taste like a sharp APA of sorts - better than it was tho
> 
> 
> 
> the other keg will get some Nelson Sauvin, might be alright


looks amazing mate nonetheless. i also got that from 34/70 but fermented at 11c. i'm not a fan of it. it does clear out and mellow and becomes lovely, but takes a long time for mine.


----------



## Dave70

warra48 said:


> You might want to crop that pic and get rid of the C-U-B reference on the keg.


Of course that pic was taken outside the local hotel with the beer resting on one of the pubs many kegs. But you're right. 
The beer was actually becoming more bland and forgettable every second it sat near the CUB emblem.


----------



## tj2204

Latest version of my American Amber&#092;red

Summit and cascade in the cube, nice and dry but still malty. Love it!


----------



## Rocker1986

Shithouse photo but enjoying a Bo pils, or I was when this was taken about an hour ago anyway.. in a Wayne's World glass my girlfriend got me for my birthday. I don't often get home from work early enough on a Friday (or any other day for that matter) to enjoy a beer as the sun goes down.. love it! Hops in the background there too.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Altbier, not sure if this sits as North German or Düsseldorf after going back over my Vicbrew score sheet notes. I'll call it a half way style.

Washing down the aroma of Spalt in my garage while I brew a true Düsseldorf Alt.

Bringin back the Alt!!!

Credit to manticle for introducing my inadvertently to the style.


----------



## mckenry

Wow. I'm done. This is my lager that I've been threatening to do with mangrove jacks California lager yeast. Absolutely gob smacked. This baby has all the nose and malt you'd expect from any euro pils/lager. Just blown away. 19C all the way. 2 days kegged. Looking forward to a months lagering to see what comes of it. I see no need to go back to liquids, build up numbers in a starter etc.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Rehydrated or not?


----------



## mckenry

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Rehydrated or not?


Rehydrated.


----------



## Zorco

That's a top photo mate.


----------



## Dan Pratt

mckenry said:


> Wow. I'm done. This is my lager that I've been threatening to do with mangrove jacks California lager yeast. Absolutely gob smacked. This baby has all the nose and malt you'd expect from any euro pils/lager. Just blown away. 19C all the way. 2 days kegged. Looking forward to a months lagering to see what comes of it. I see no need to go back to liquids, build up numbers in a starter etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1476605253.316274.jpg


Nice Work.

I've found that too with correct techniques for dry yeast handling/rehydrating and using O2 Im getting healthy viable yeast that is performing very well, attenuating and clean.


----------



## mckenry

Pratty1 said:


> Nice Work.
> 
> I've found that too with correct techniques for dry yeast handling/rehydrating and using O2 Im getting healthy viable yeast that is performing very well, attenuating and clean.


 :icon_offtopic: for Whats in the glass, but adding o2 to dry yeast is not recommended. In fact it can slow the lag time. Dry yeast is packed with everything it needs. I rehydrate dry yeast at about 0.8g/L. Pitch into wort that has not had oxygen added other than the inevitable during transfer. Always get to expected gravity.


----------



## fletcher

mckenry said:


> Wow. I'm done. This is my lager that I've been threatening to do with mangrove jacks California lager yeast. Absolutely gob smacked. This baby has all the nose and malt you'd expect from any euro pils/lager. Just blown away. 19C all the way. 2 days kegged. Looking forward to a months lagering to see what comes of it. I see no need to go back to liquids, build up numbers in a starter etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1476605253.316274.jpg


awesome mate. any fruit on the nose from the yeast, or super clean?


----------



## Dan Pratt

mckenry said:


> :icon_offtopic: for Whats in the glass, but adding o2 to dry yeast is not recommended. In fact it can slow the lag time. Dry yeast is packed with everything it needs. I rehydrate dry yeast at about 0.8g/L. Pitch into wort that has not had oxygen added other than the inevitable during transfer. Always get to expected gravity.


Definitely OT. I found the opposite over the years of only adding O2 with liquid yeast and none with Dry yeast based on the same information you just posted.

Without 02, dry yeast lag was >24hrs which was always of concern and with O2 the lag time was ~ 12-15hrs

In order to get this back on topic

*Its Citra XPA*

*
*

6% and 50Ibu

50% Ale, 35% Wheat, 15% Rolled Oats, mashed @ 63c for 70mins

Citra FWH, 10m, WP and double dry hopped.

Pungent from a meter away, Dry and Freakishly Tasty!


----------



## mckenry

fletcher said:


> awesome mate. any fruit on the nose from the yeast, or super clean?


No fruit. Its hard to describe other than the smell you get when you pop the lid off a heineken or grolsch or something over that way 
As soon as I smelt it, I was instantly reminded off swigging out of a green bottle. Its malty and possibly the tiniest bit of sulphur, but definitely inviting, not off-putting. Just very very Euro lager.


----------



## tj2204

One of the taps was pouring foam so I had to troubleshoot using all the carbed beer on hand.

Left to right: summer ale, dodgy bitter, amber ale.


----------



## TheWiggman

The last bottle of Patersbier I brewed for the case swap. Really hits the mark for my tastes, 3787 Trappist high gravity is a brilliant yeast.


----------



## Mr B

Pratty1 said:


> Definitely OT. I found the opposite over the years of only adding O2 with liquid yeast and none with Dry yeast based on the same information you just posted.
> 
> Without 02, dry yeast lag was >24hrs which was always of concern and with O2 the lag time was ~ 12-15hrs
> 
> In order to get this back on topic
> 
> *Its Citra XPA*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> InstagramCapture_94ea7032-2cbd-4e00-87bc-804bf4fe0336.jpg*
> 
> 6% and 50Ibu
> 
> 50% Ale, 35% Wheat, 15% Rolled Oats, mashed @ 63c for 70mins
> 
> Citra FWH, 10m, WP and double dry hopped.
> 
> Pungent from a meter away, Dry and Freakishly Tasty!


Interesting

Unmalted wheat?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mr B said:


> Interesting
> 
> Unmalted wheat?


Just JW Wheat malt. The oats are homebrand rolled oats from woolies. 

Mouthfeel is pillow like and smooth.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

TheWiggman said:


> The last bottle of Patersbier I brewed for the case swap. Really hits the mark for my tastes, 3787 Trappist high gravity is a brilliant yeast.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1477038118.865491.jpg


Now that was a definite re-brew my man. Get to work!! [emoji482]


----------



## VP Brewing

Hey Mr Wiggman, 
Gonna brew your Patersbier in about a month, using my last vial Wyeast 3739 Flanders Golden Ale that I have in the freezer. Should be ready to use the cake for the westy 12 swap brew.


----------



## droid

poured this for a visitor today which they seemingly enjoyed - who really knows? hehe

50/50 pils/wheat
coriander, lemon, lime and mandarin zest
small amount of magnum
US05

not bad


----------



## Curly79

droid said:


> poured this for a visitor today which they seemingly enjoyed - who really knows? hehe
> 
> 50/50 pils/wheat
> coriander, lemon, lime and mandarin zest
> small amount of magnum
> US05
> 
> not bad


Looks nice mate. Isn't it funny when you pour a visitor a home brew and they sit there and tell you how nice it is and your sitting there trying to figure out if they're genuine or really thinking, " this is shithouse, I wonder if he's got a carlton draught in that beer fridge". [emoji13]


----------



## TheWiggman

VP Brewing said:


> Hey Mr Wiggman,
> Gonna brew your Patersbier in about a month, using my last vial Wyeast 3739 Flanders Golden Ale that I have in the freezer. Should be ready to use the cake for the westy 12 swap brew.


Keen to hear how different it is, so many yeasts out there and not enough time. 

PS: The new Wyeast site is bullshit, I'm sick of websites assuming everyone uses tablets.


----------



## bevan

droid said:


> poured this for a visitor today which they seemingly enjoyed - who really knows? hehe
> 
> 50/50 pils/wheat
> coriander, lemon, lime and mandarin zest
> small amount of magnum
> US05
> 
> not bad


Looks good!
Love the look of your glasses Droid, where did you get them from?


----------



## droid

Hi mate, this one is named Uncle Frank, not by me but by CRAFT'D glass

https://craftdglass.com/


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Patersbier.

100% Dingemans Pils.
Saaz for bittering and a little Hallertau Mitt in the cube to ~17IBU.
Fermented with WY 3522.


----------



## fletcher

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Patersbier.
> 
> 100% Dingemans Pils.
> Saaz for bittering and a little Hallertau Mitt in the cube to ~17IBU.
> Fermented with WY 3522.


sounds so simple yet awesome. i still haven't but i'm dying to make one of these bad boys. looks awesome by the way


----------



## fletcher

TheWiggman said:


> The last bottle of Patersbier I brewed for the case swap. Really hits the mark for my tastes, 3787 Trappist high gravity is a brilliant yeast.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1477038118.865491.jpg


did your 3787 go mental (overflow, krausen at heights you couldn't believe possible, climb out of your fermenter and grow legs and create its own city etc), even on a lower strength beer?


----------



## TheWiggman

23l brew in a Coppers fermenter required a blowoff tube. Not 3068 crazy, but a true top cropper. Ferment high (22-24°C) for glorious Belgian esters.


----------



## waggastew

Hoppy Rye Saison with Brett

View attachment 92561


Based on recipe here http://www.thepourreport.com/hoppy-rye-saison-with-brett-trois-recipe-and-review/

First (intentional) batch brewed with Brett. Fermenter, tap and bottles now dedicated to dirty ferments.

Brewed a big batch with Balcony Brewer. He fermented with straight Saison, I fermented with Wyeast 3031PC Saison Brett Blend. Seemed very 'barnyard' in the fermenter but cold and carbed it's lush. Balance is spot on between fruity hops, peppery dry Saison character and just enough barnyard creeping in at the end. Very approachable for a Brett beer, will be interesting to see how it develops over the next few months


----------



## mckenry

English Pale Ale. Last night... Not 1130 this morning.... Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## fletcher

mckenry said:


> English Pale Ale. Last night... Not 1130 this morning.... Not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image1 (23).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> image1 (24).JPG


looks awesome! what's the recipe?


----------



## mckenry

fletcher said:


> looks awesome! what's the recipe?


Its pretty much Dr Smurtos Landlord, but I mash lower for 60, boil for 75 and finish at 1.010, so get slightly more alc at about 4.5%
94% M.O.
4% Dark Crystal
2% Acid for my water
Fuggles at 60min to 25 IBU
EKG at 10mins to 5 IBU
Styrian G at whirlpool at a touch over 1g/L
S-04 at 1g/L
Fermented through at 19°C No D rest.
Done in 3 days.
On tap in 7 days.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Not photo worthy really but............
An IPL in the glass. It may well have qualities better than any IPA I've made this Lager version of the IPA balance.
Its cloudy to be expected when Its got a big sunk bag of Gallaxy hop flowers sitting in the keg around the dip tube that all the beer gets drawn through.
This is fully malty and fully hoppy at the same time. Its over the top on both fronts at least for unexperienced mega swillers but that's not made for them. Its made for me! I have another keg with a sunk bag of Cascade Flowers lagering to be connected to the tap when this one is finished.
I know that will be better because I'm now convinced I like my home grown Cascade better than Galaxy.
I love clarity for visuals and such but cloudiness for flavours sometimes will get the priority.






Edit: The basic recipe.

IPL (New World?) 40lt
OG = 1.060
FG = ~1.012
IBU = 47.5
EBC = 17
ABV = 6.3%
Measured Efficiency = 74%
10.9kg total grain:
4.6kg Powels Pale Malt = 42.2%
2.4kg Pilsner (Weyermann) = 22%
2kg Munick Dark = 18.3%
1kg Wheat Malt = 9.2%
0.65kg Melanoiden = 6%
0.25kg Acidulated Malt
Mashed in esky overnight starting at 63c ending at 40c after 12 hours. 3 Decoctions raising back to 70c then batch sparge.
40g Victoria home grown 60min
30g Chinook home grown 30min
50g Chinook home grown 20min
50g Chinook home grown @ Flame out
77g Cascade home grown @ flame out
60g Cascade home grown Dry hop in 1st 18lt keg
60g Galaxy flowers dry hop in 2nd 18lt keg
W-34/70 at 10c up to 15c to end it pressure fermented and naturally carbonated. On tap in 3 weeks but betterer after 6 weeks onwards etc.


----------



## fungrel

American Rye Beer w/1272


----------



## mofox1

Aussie pale ale. Unashamedly hazy as hell with lots of PoR, Cascade and Galaxy.

Double dry hopped (once fermenting, the other after transferring and cold crashing). Kegged with a hop tea using maybe 60 - 80g of cascade, Galaxy, and err, something else.

Could probably get away with calling it an IPA.... but at only 4.5%, it's going down super.


----------



## droid

don't be shy, haze is the craze fellas

I have named this next beer OMFG...apols to Grumpy Paul and the ocsober crew - I failed and will repent in some shape or form for the cause next year

Had a fossick through the pantry today and found whiteferrets oaty stout <edit - from 2015 xmas in July case swap @ MartinOC's>

OMFG

This feels like 8%? It's a little smoky, a bit wood-aged oaky, roasty, with a bit of a hard liquor hit that gets a firm "I think we'll wait here" from a solid malt backbone which balances it out. **** this is the sort of beer that can stand the test of time. I would love to hear your thoughts on a RIS.

Wayne, if the gold watch on the chain comes out when I'm chatting with you at this years Vic case swap - fear not I will only wave it until I have the recipe, don't resist and everything'll be OK


----------



## paulyman

Birthday special, Cantillon Rose De Gambrinus. Wow, this is amazing. Brett and raspberry on the nose, a wonderful deep red colour. Strongly acidic on the tongue, all sorts of flavours I can't describe. Dregs just went into a pre prepared starter wort which will sit in my wine fridge until I'm ready to pitch into my upcoming golden sour.

No photo. Should have pre organised Droid to pop round to take the pic for me.

Edit - dammit wrong thread. Oh well it's somewhat related as the dregs will appear in this thread sometime in the future...


----------



## technobabble66

Totes amazeballs, Wayne. 
Excellent excellent job on this one. 
Seems simple, but truly yummy. And a perfect fit for my glass! 
Yet another of your beers I'll have to get the recipe for. (I'll try to get a review up in the swap thread ASAP). 

<more sips> Oooh whoaa. So damn good. 

Not a particularly stouty stout (ie: bit lower on the roastiness) but just a fantastic beer.


----------



## Batz

My Flanders Red, brewed early March 2015. First pour today, it's been a long wait but worth it. Very nice if I say so myself. Sourness well and truly there of course but perfectly balanced. I've brewed a few sour's now but this one really hits the mark, and it was my first as well.


----------



## droid

fruity APA, time has been a friend to this pils malt brew


----------



## droid

^I asked my little fella what he thought of this pic, he said it would be better if the brewer was in the pic - so watch out for the I love me who do you love beer pics from now on haha


----------



## Grott

droid said:


> fruity APA, time has been a friend to this pils malt brew


How long? Plenty of these tonight?


----------



## droid

^cheers grott - probably 10 weeks since brew day, normally they dont take that long but this one did


----------



## fletcher

droid, mate, you have to stop. i get aroused every time you post a photo...


----------



## droid

<maybe I won't include face shots...


----------



## Mr B

Ok, someone needs to go next, I'll do it, but my photos are crayon sketches next to the above. But the taste, well, that's there.

Red saison. 50l batch, split between 1272 and belle saison. I prefer the saison. Will do another tomorrow, reckon half saison and half Nottingham 

View attachment 92734


----------



## paulyman

Mr B said:


> Ok, someone needs to go next, I'll do it, but my photos are crayon sketches next to the above. But the taste, well, that's there.
> 
> Red saison. 50l batch, split between 1272 and belle saison. I prefer the saison. Will do another tomorrow, reckon half saison and half Nottingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1478340124.719832.jpg


If that is a crayon sketch, they were some expensive crayons placed in the hands of a good artist... Looks delicious.


----------



## Zorco

English Sweet Stout. All Thomas Fawcett base, Simpsons Black for the roast, Gladfields light and dark chocolate. Fuggles early and not much.

Manual focus hit the stainless... less so the beer. But tis OK just this time.


----------



## Mardoo

And you didn't move the roasting pan. Just sayin'.


----------



## Zorco

You mean 'icing pan' . Mini kegs covered with ice cubes and a bed of ice around the base - 'tis a beautiful thing. [emoji16]


----------



## TheWiggman

Wiggman's Aussie Pilsner *shudder*. 
All malt JW pils with a dash of roast barley. PoR for bittering and a hit of Saaz at whirlpool. Whitelabs Mexican Lager yeast for a 1.008 finish. 5 weeks in the keg and it's a drinking beer thank you very much. The perfect balance between malt, hops and flavourlessness. Dangerous on tap, tastes better the more of it I have.


----------



## Dan Pratt

That made me laugh out loud. "flavourlessness". 

Its good to cleanse palate.


----------



## fletcher

TheWiggman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1478599167.829814.jpg
> Wiggman's Aussie Pilsner *shudder*.
> All malt JW pils with a dash of roast barley. PoR for bittering and a hit of Saaz at whirlpool. Whitelabs Mexican Lager yeast for a 1.008 finish. 5 weeks in the keg and it's a drinking beer thank you very much. The perfect balance between malt, hops and flavourlessness. Dangerous on tap, tastes better the more of it I have.


don't be bashful or embarrassed about that type of beer mate - unless you actually hate it haha. those types of beers where what a lot of us all started drinking, and i still fancy also from time to time (especially in the heat!). if i had to guess, it is a reschs-ish kinda beer?


----------



## rude

Looking at that beer makes me thirsty will have to give it a wirl

How much roast barley 50g ? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Rocker1986

I used 15g of black patent in my XXXX Bitter rip off and it turned out about the same color, if that helps. Just pale malt and that, plus the obligatory cane sugar.


----------



## TheWiggman

How dare you ask! 20g, puts the _slightest _bit of roast which comes across more as a grainy malt than a stout-like roast. Also darkens as per rocker.
I say shudder because there's no such thing as an Aussie pils, just like there's no such thing as a session IPA. It's a bastardisation of an existing style and it pains me a little to call it that. HOWEVER, it's a pilsner in the sense that it uses pils malt and saaz, and so comes across pils-like without the Euro aroma and grain. It's similar to a Resch's Pilsener but with less presence of what I suspect is PoR. And believe it or not I don't mind the Resch's.
As ideal as it is I would be inclined to try a different yeast. Mexican Lager WLP940 seems to lack any real personality but for something like a Corona that's what you want. I only used it because it was the only one in stock locally. Otherwise, maybe 2124 or 2042 which is always a winner. People tend to diss lagers and might be inclined to think they're all the same (clean, light, crisp etc.) but each has its own style it better suits. A yeast I wouldn't recommend for this is 2001.

I'm getting all keen for summer and I do like brewing - and drinking - lagers, regardless of people's impression of said fizzy horse urine.


----------



## billygoat

Black Sheep Ale Clone
Haven't nailed it but it's close. To be truthful, I prefer the real thing but after a few tweaks I think mine will hold it's own.
The real thing is more malty whereas mine is more hoppy.


----------



## Weizguy

Helles, small 60 litre batch in my 80 litre cylindroconical.
Seems clear, and is very drinkable. This photo 2 nights ago. Decided to fill a litre glass last night (and each night since, so far)
The beer is clearer than it looks due to frosting.
I adore this Wyeast Munich lager II yeast.


----------



## rude

TheWiggman said:


> How dare you ask! 20g, puts the _slightest _bit of roast which comes across more as a grainy malt than a stout-like roast. Also darkens as per rocker.
> I say shudder because there's no such thing as an Aussie pils, just like there's no such thing as a session IPA. It's a bastardisation of an existing style and it pains me a little to call it that. HOWEVER, it's a pilsner in the sense that it uses pils malt and saaz, and so comes across pils-like without the Euro aroma and grain. It's similar to a Resch's Pilsener but with less presence of what I suspect is PoR. And believe it or not I don't mind the Resch's.
> As ideal as it is I would be inclined to try a different yeast. Mexican Lager WLP940 seems to lack any real personality but for something like a Corona that's what you want. I only used it because it was the only one in stock locally. Otherwise, maybe 2124 or 2042 which is always a winner. People tend to diss lagers and might be inclined to think they're all the same (clean, light, crisp etc.) but each has its own style it better suits. A yeast I wouldn't recommend for this is 2001.
> 
> I'm getting all keen for summer and I do like brewing - and drinking - lagers, regardless of people's impression of said fizzy horse urine.


In depth responce cheers 20g it is

While youre at it Wiggs IBUs please in order & times

Think Ill go the winner 2042

I also love brewing, summer & drinking in moderation of course

cheers Rude


----------



## Curly79

Mofox's Rye IPA. Very nice, got a few floaties out of the first couple of glasses but should settle out soon. Nice and sticky. Plenty of Rye, Amarillo Chinook Citra and Simcoe. Yum. Great recipe Mofox


----------



## cliffo

American Wheat in my new Spiegelau American Wheat glass

Malt: Wheat, Ale, Caramunich I
Hops: Amarillo, Citra
ABV: 3.9%
IBU: 28 IBU


----------



## Zorco

Curly79 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1478756085.350517.jpg
> Mofox's Rye IPA. Very nice, got a few floaties out of the first couple of glasses but should settle out soon. Nice and sticky. Plenty of Rye, Amarillo Chinook Citra and Simcoe. Yum. Great recipe Mofox


You drink on your roof!?

That's cool level upped!


----------



## Kingy

Zorco said:


> You drink on your roof!?
> 
> That's cool level upped!


Probably where the misses can't find him, and he can really savour the moment while sneaking a few in.


----------



## Curly79

Zorco said:


> You drink on your roof!?
> 
> That's cool level upped!


Yeah? Why, where do you drink?


----------



## VP Brewing

I drink in the gutter.


----------



## mofox1

Curly79 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1478756085.350517.jpg
> Mofox's Rye IPA. Very nice, got a few floaties out of the first couple of glasses but should settle out soon. Nice and sticky. Plenty of Rye, Amarillo Chinook Citra and Simcoe. Yum. Great recipe Mofox


Glad it came out as intended!

On a bum note, the second cube of mine was indented for the swap... Despite CC'ing at zero for a week, it's like yeast soup (only been in the keg four days tho). Probably got too carried away with the keg hop tea as well. Bitter and yeast bitey.

Oh well, kegging a pale now, and pitching a Belgian PA/IPA tonight... These are the backup beers if the rye doesn't pull thru.


----------



## Nullnvoid

mofox1 said:


> Glad it came out as intended!
> 
> On a bum note, the second cube of mine was indented for the swap... Despite CC'ing at zero for a week, it's like yeast soup (only been in the keg four days tho). Probably got too carried away with the keg hop tea as well. Bitter and yeast bitey.
> 
> Oh well, kegging a pale now, and pitching a Belgian PA/IPA tonight... These are the backup beers if the rye doesn't pull thru.


Boooooooo!!! I was hoping to get your rye in the swap. 

Fingers crossed it pulled through.

But just in case what's your recipe, I'm keen to try . Or point me in the right direction and I'll go searching myself. I know of one, not sure if that's the one or not.


----------



## Grott

Coopers Sparkling Ale, appreciate not an all grain brew but it is delicious.


----------



## Zorco

Looks bloody brilliant grott!

What will you be drinking at 9:00am


----------



## Grott

English bitter (after mowing the lawns).
Well it is Friday.


----------



## droid

looks good grott :beer:

did some mowing too

fruit salad brew (photobucket account seems to have gone a bit dodgy)


----------



## Grott

Cheers droid, "fruit salad" brew? No ice cream? Joke aside looks a nice drop. English bitters had been going done well and blood tea had to come a long and spoil it all, oh well tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Its 12pm somewhere right? 

American Brown Ale on Nitro


----------



## BKBrews

Looks like droid and I are drinking the same beer/drinking together. This is my MO/Amarillo smash. All late hops - 20min, 5min, whirlpool and dry hops. 4.8% ABV. An easy sipper!!


----------



## mofox1

Nullnvoid said:


> Boooooooo!!! I was hoping to get your rye in the swap.
> 
> Fingers crossed it pulled through.
> 
> But just in case what's your recipe, I'm keen to try . Or point me in the right direction and I'll go searching myself. I know of one, not sure if that's the one or not.


Bit tardy... here it is:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89247-what-are-you-brewing-2016/?p=1398533

Go a citra/galaxy/cascade dry hop combo if you can.


----------



## paulyman

My sour cherry funk beer. Been sitting in the keg untouched for about 9 months now. Didn't want to drink anymore other than the bottle I sent to state comp until I was ready to pitch the dregs of the keg into my next sour. The dregs will go in with the dregs of a Cantillon De Gambrinus which appears to have gone ropey so a good sign!


----------



## rude

Pratty1 said:


> Its 12pm somewhere right?
> 
> American Brown Ale on Nitro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V__6B07.JPG


Faark that looks nice


----------



## good4whatAlesU

NZ Beer turned out okay - little bit cloudy but I don't mind it like that.

Gladfield (Ale Malt 100%), Riwaka and Wakitu. Tastes okay at 4 weeks (couldn't resist tapping the keg).


----------



## indica86

The last of my Citra hopped lagers. So nice and crisp and yummy.


----------



## Mr B

Red saison. Loving these. Second of the style and pitched another tonight


----------



## Mr B

Simple ale. A simple ale, nice and tasty. Moving away from complex and sweet/crystal ales. Mashing lower. Need to work out some lager space. It's pretty clear but not flawless, damn my photo skills and condensation


----------



## Dan Pratt

Easy Ale

4.2% @ 28ibu

Columbus @ Fwh = 13ibu
Simcoe and Amarillo @ WP = 15ibu
Simcoe and Amarillo dry hopped heavy 6g/L

BRY 97 West Coast Yeast


----------



## hwall95

Originally wanted a Mild but added too many hops so now its an ESB. Dry hopped it with EKG. 

Being a 3% beer the ferment itself was done and cleared in two days so pretty fast turn around beer. Still haven't kegged it yet as it's cold crashing but it tastes great. Probably keg it tomorrow.


----------



## technobabble66

Mr B said:


> Red saison. Loving these. Second of the style and pitched another tonight


Looks great, Mr B. 
Recipe?


----------



## Rocker1986

A glass of my XXXX Bitter rip off. Probably a little dark but I couldn't get the base malt I wanted. Gonna have another go soon with my preferred ingredients. Tastes suitably flavourless though so it's probably not far off in that regard.


----------



## rude

Hey Rocker youre beers are allways bright do you filter,
gelatine or just use mother time

I use wirfloc & time which Im happy with


----------



## TheWiggman

Check your PMs rude


----------



## Rocker1986

rude said:


> Hey Rocker youre beers are allways bright do you filter,
> gelatine or just use mother time
> 
> I use wirfloc & time which Im happy with


Hey rude, no filter, I just use isinglass to remove more yeast before kegging (if I was bottling I'd skip this), and Polyclar for the chill haze.

Next couple I've had today are an APA I brewed with Chinook and Centennial which is really nice (still has a bit of yeast haze), and my regularly brewed red ale, which is tops as usual.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Side by side comparo of a Monteiths pale ale and my 100% gladfield home brew (mines on the right). The color is pretty close, the Monteiths is clearer and I must admit tastes a lot crisper. The Riwaka in mine is very passion fruity.


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> Easy Ale
> 
> 4.2% @ 28ibu
> 
> Columbus @ Fwh = 13ibu
> Simcoe and Amarillo @ WP = 15ibu
> Simcoe and Amarillo dry hopped heavy 6g/L
> 
> BRY 97 West Coast Yeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20161118_16_56_48_Pro.jpg


looks nice mate. i need to start making lower strength APAs.

what are the mash temp/s, grist, and gravities if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Its in the what are you brewing thread but off the top,

Mashed at 65c for 60

Grist was 80 pils, 10 wheat and 10 rolled oats

It attenuated better then planned and for 4.7%. Og was 1042 I think, finished at 1009

Definately needs the pH at 5.2 -5.3, I think it was 5.4


----------



## fletcher

Pratty1 said:


> Its in the what are you brewing thread but off the top,
> 
> Mashed at 65c for 60
> 
> Grist was 80 pils, 10 wheat and 10 rolled oats
> 
> It attenuated better then planned and for 4.7%. Og was 1042 I think, finished at 1009
> 
> Definately needs the pH at 5.2 -5.3, I think it was 5.4


thanks mate, i think you messaged it to me at some stage a while back. might have to try something similar


----------



## mckenry

American Porter. Not sure there's such a category, but tis what tis..


----------



## Mr B

technobabble66 said:


> Looks great, Mr B.
> Recipe?



*Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU*
11.69 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 91.8 %
0.80 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2 6.3 %
0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3 0.8 %
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4 0.8 %
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 5 0.4 %
20.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 7.7 IBUs
20.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 7 4.0 IBUs
30.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 2.7 IBUs
20.00 g Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 3.8 IBUs

55 L batch. Did half with 1272 and half with Belle Saison. OG was 1.053 and FG was 1.004 for the saison part. Out of interest, the 1272 FG was 1.011.

I really love the tartness of saison, though both batches were nice. Have done Tony's, dark, and red type saisons, but really love the red. Both taste and colour.

45L mash at 66 deg, 60 mins. 32L sparge at 78.

Edit: hopefully fixed formatting


----------



## BKBrews

Currently drinking a smoked porter made by nattydstar.... very nice (from a non-dark beer drinker). Tried to take a pic but my iPhone is full!


----------



## fletcher

'new leaf' session ipa. my first lower abv ipa (~5% although future ones will be lower). simcoe, chinook, cascade in my face.

only 7 days old but killing it. so much fruity aroma. needs a touch more in the flavour department but still stoked.

shit pic. need some droid influences, light, and to not be living next to a bloody construction site!


----------



## fletcher

mckenry said:


> American Porter. Not sure there's such a category, but tis what tis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1702.JPG


looks mighty fine to me mate.

what made it american? hops?


----------



## mckenry

fletcher said:


> looks mighty fine to me mate.
> 
> what made it american? hops?


Yep, numbers match a regular porter, but used American hops all through, including a 1g/L dry hop of Chinook and Mosaic. Also used M44 West Coast.


----------



## fletcher

mckenry said:


> Yep, numbers match a regular porter, but used American hops all through, including a 1g/L dry hop of Chinook and Mosaic. Also used M44 West Coast.


well according to BJCP mate, she's a style 

sounds awesome too haha.


----------



## Mardoo

First real look at the Roast Chestnut Amber I did with DJ_L3thAL. One of the contenders for the Case Swap. The other is a "" Heady Topper clone, basically an East Coast DIPA that Mofox1 and I brewed together. Had first taste of that too. I mIghr have to call it **** Your Tonsils DIPA. It kicks hard.


----------



## Mardoo

It seems to have deserved a second look too h34r: 9% abv.


----------



## malt junkie

Sampling the swap brew from the 2016 mid year Vic swap, beautiful toffee/caramel notes, a firm almost creamy body hides the ABV well and really nicely balanced with the hops. I think another few months and this will be mothers milk. Unfortunately no pic, but imagine a crystal clear, dark amber/red,with a slight cream coloured head (and I'm possibly a little under carbed from the keg). 

Well Done Lads!!!


----------



## hwall95

Originally was aiming to make a mild but changed it to an ordinary bitter. Kegged it 24 hrs ago and has cleared well. 

3% and dry hopped it with 35g EKG. Tasting great and damn enjoyable for a low strength ale


----------



## DU99

*Session Ale (FWK )*



* Dry Hop 40g Amarillo*


----------



## stewy

Pale Ale

86% Maris Otter
6% light crystal
4% Victory
4% Carapils

Loads of late Cascade + dry hop
37 IBU


----------



## fletcher

hwall95 said:


> Originally was aiming to make a mild but changed it to an ordinary bitter. Kegged it 24 hrs ago and has cleared well.
> 
> 3% and dry hopped it with 35g EKG. Tasting great and damn enjoyable for a low strength ale


looks and sounds amazing. this will be my next brew too.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

U-Flecku still going strong (2nd keg I scored of it)... man what an awesome beer. Perfect for a pre-steak dinner drink for SWMBOs bday.


----------



## Kingy

After getting on the piss with the old boy last night at his local pub and waking up with a crackin brain bleed. I'm onto my 2nd longy of Janet's brown ale 8% in the bottle. Bloody beautiful. Headache gone. Win win situation. On the plus side my beer fitness is gunna be up for warners at the bay beer festival tomoz [emoji482] early start silly season [emoji23]


----------



## Batz

Happy hour

Farmhouse Saison
Smacked Arse IPA
Flanders Red.

Nice


----------



## IsonAd

Propper black and tan.
RIS (well Russian Imperial Braggot) and DIPA. Definitely a greater than the sum of its part kinda moment. or for Captain Planet fans - an "our powers combined" moment.

It's amazing how the combo seemed to enhance the hop flavour and aroma. 
Very dangerous to have this knowlwdge now though, because i cant just leave half a bottle of RIS unfinished.....


----------



## welly2

Robust Porter

I think probably my most well made beer, I'm very pleased with it. I'll make it again for sure, with a few tweaks. It doesn't have quite the amount of roastiness that I wanted but it drinks really well, although probably a bit too carbonated for style - let's just call it a summer porter. I'm enjoying drinking it.


----------



## waggastew

Batz said:


> My Flanders Red, brewed early March 2015. First pour today, it's been a long wait but worth it. Very nice if I say so myself. Sourness well and truly there of course but perfectly balanced. I've brewed a few sour's now but this one really hits the mark, and it was my first as well.


Just saw this. Have a batch tucked away in the garage since Aprilish.

Did you end up kegging of bottle carbing Batz? If bottling how did you go about it I.e priming rates etc


----------



## droid

this stout was made for the yeast cake and it's turned out to be a bloody not bad drop. not a huge fan of bitter roast or harsh roast in stouts, this one has oats and chocolate extract with some liquorice as well - it tastes like a chico lolly! who'd av thunk it


free photo hosting


----------



## Batz

waggastew said:


> Just saw this. Have a batch tucked away in the garage since Aprilish.
> 
> Did you end up kegging of bottle carbing Batz? If bottling how did you go about it I.e priming rates etc


Kegged this one wagga. But kept a healthy starter of it, I had added many sour bottle dregs. It's Batz culture now.

Batz


----------



## Dan Pratt

droid said:


> this stout was made for the yeast cake and it's turned out to be a bloody not bad drop. not a huge fan of bitter roast or harsh roast in stouts, this one has oats and chocolate extract with some liquorice as well - it tastes like a chico lolly! who'd av thunk it
> 
> 
> free photo hosting


The beer you make before the beer you want is often better, purely based on lower expectations.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Had to knock off early to collect the kids from the bus stop.
Shocking afternoon for it...the things a man does for his family.
'merican Wheat.


----------



## Kingy

My 6month old blueberry mead was hard to drink a few months ago but now it's beautiful at 8% mixed with my ginger beer (also 8%) 3rd schooner. Oh god look out.


----------



## rude

Kingy said:


> My 6month old blueberry mead was hard to drink a few months ago but now it's beautiful at 8% mixed with my ginger beer (also 8%) 3rd schooner. Oh god look out.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1480660836.780036.jpg


With ice blocks :chug:


----------



## hwall95

American Pale Ale - 4.8%

Amarillo, centennial, simcoe, citra, and Columbus: Cubed hoped and dry hopped. Probs around 200g on it I think.

Cleared quite fast and very enjoyable. Top beer for the warm weather


----------



## Mardoo

DIPA, brewed together with mofox1. As I move my way towards pressurised fermenting, I dry-hopped this under low pressure - about 55 KPA/8 PSI. This is the first time I've been able to get even close to the hop presence of the commercial IPAs. I am happier with this IPA than I ever have been. Fist pump!!! And yes, that's hop and likely some yeast cloudiness from the Conan/Vermont IPA yeast. 

I've figured for a while that the most glaring difference process-wise between commercial IPAs and mine has been oxygen exclusion from kettle to serving. (There are of course other things to tend to, but this one's the most fun.) That's been my main driver towards fermenting, etc under pressure. I still need to sort out hop exclusion when transferring to the serving keg, as a few bits got through. Until I have a way to dump yeast and hops, I'll have to find some other way. I'm not willing to go full-filtration ATM.


----------



## Matplat

Mardoo said:


> DIPA, brewed together with mofox1. As I move my way towards pressurised fermenting, I dry-hopped this under low pressure - about 55 KPA/8 PSI. This is the first time I've been able to get even close to the hop presence of the commercial IPAs. I am happier with this IPA than I ever have been. Fist pump!!! And yes, that's hop and likely some yeast cloudiness from the Conan/Vermont IPA yeast.
> 
> I've figured for a while that the most glaring difference process-wise between commercial IPAs and mine has been oxygen exclusion from kettle to serving. (There are of course other things to tend to, but this one's the most fun.) That's been my main driver towards fermenting, etc under pressure. I still need to sort out hop exclusion when transferring to the serving keg, as a few bits got through. Until I have a way to dump yeast and hops, I'll have to find some other way. I'm not willing to go full-filtration ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1480838204.943399.jpg


I tried a 'Modus Operandi' 'Wippa Snipa IPA' and was blown away by the hop aroma and flavour, showed up how far my brewing has to go... I thought there must be a fair bit throughout the process that i was missing to get that kind of flavour... Then I tried a friends brew at the last club meet and it had a similar (although not quite as intense) hop flavour and aroma. He said all that he had done to achieve it was a 30g keg hop for 3 days....

You've probably tried this already but just thought I would mention it....


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ I do all my dry hopping in a keg with a shortened dip tube. I can fit in about 120g which is done over 2-3 days, sometime less. 2 reasons for this is to keep the yeast from the ferment to re-pitch and to get better contact time with the hops. by being in the keg, after 2-3hrs, I flip the keg over and then do that every 3-5hrs over a weekend. this creates better contact time for the hops to wort. When that is done I pressure transfer to the serving keg for carbonation.

Some of the best aroma I have done is when the beer had about 2-3 points to go and there is some fermentation/yeast activity in the keg. The pressure in the keg from flipping has some interaction with the hops gets better flavours and final aroma to the beer. well wroth sacrificing a 19lts keg for dry hopping. Ive seen some use a screen over the dip tube but I just cold crash and run off the first 200mls before connecting to the serving keg.


----------



## rude

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Had to knock off early to collect the kids from the bus stop.
> Shocking afternoon for it...the things a man does for his family.
> 'merican Wheat.


I like how you made the bottle levitate

Or is it just a lite beer


----------



## warra48

From the last bottle of this batch.

It's an American Wheat.

I know, I know, it's way too dark, but I used Dark Wheat and a touch of Chocolate Wheat. It's my beer, I invented the Dark American Wheat style, and I like it, so BJCP can shove the style guidelines. It's not a competition beer.


----------



## IsonAd

Turning the lights on will help lighten it up


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Latest Pilsner, couple months in the keg. Super clean and crisp, needs more malt so will work on my mash schedule and/or decoct on the next batch!


----------



## peekaboo_jones

An amber type of IPA, all kit with, no grains, heaps of flame out hops


----------



## earle

warra48 said:


> AW.jpg
> 
> From the last bottle of this batch.
> 
> It's an American Wheat.
> 
> I know, I know, it's way too dark, but I used Dark Wheat and a touch of Chocolate Wheat. It's my beer, I invented the Dark American Wheat style, and I like it, so BJCP can shove the style guidelines. It's not a competition beer.


Choc wheat makes everything better


----------



## cliffo

Cream Ale.
An easy drinking ale when watching the cricket.



83% BB Ale, 15% Flaked Corn, 2% Acidulated
Northern Brewer @ 60 + 20 mins for 20 IBU
Wyeast 2565 Kolsch yeast


----------



## Killer Brew

Sent the wife off to watch Missy Higgins so got myself a quiet night in with these lovelies. Everyone is happy!


----------



## mofox1

El Dorado IPA




Not at all a single hop, but was meant to give a new hop the chance to shine. And shine it did.

Gladfields American Ale malt, rye, munich and Abbey to 1.062.

Columbus for a slightly bitey bittering, Chinook/El Dorado late and 120g of El Dorado in the cube for a decent 71 IBU. Simcoe/El Dorado dry hop and Columbus/El Dorado keg hop. All up around 360g hops used for a single batch.

Greenbelt took this tasty experiment down to 1.010 after only a few days.

Citrus and fruit on the nose and a big crisp orange/melon/fruity flavour. More, more, more please.


----------



## Tahoose

Been thinking about giving el dorado a try this week. 

Hmmm, really should try it.


----------



## stewy

Jamil's Evil Twin recipe. This is a cracking beer. A tonne of late Citra & Columbus as well as dry hop. 
Will definitely be making again!


----------



## Ciderman

Tassie wild ale.


----------



## Matplat

Mandarina Bavaria dark(ish) american wheat.... mmmmmm


----------



## Rambo

First weissbier since going ag, don't know why it took me so long. Enjoyed many of them on my travels to Germany. Making the Brisbane Roar game even more enjoyable.


----------



## Dan Pratt

My annual summer new world lager.

Very clean, 4.8% and 25ibu.

Eldorado and Mosaic

W34/70 pitched about 100billion yeast cells at 4c and let that free rise to ferment at 9c, took about 5days.

Lagered at 4c for 30days


----------



## Dan Pratt

Argh sideways


----------



## Coodgee

Pratty1 said:


> W34/70 pitched about 100billion yeast cells
> WP_20161210_14_28_23_Pro.jpg


Half a packet?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> Half a packet?


Pretty much. Out of date too. Lol


----------



## Asha05

Coopers Real Ale

First beer brewed & kegged in the new house.

Very happy.


----------



## Rocker1986

Thought I'd have a sneaky experimental test glass of my latest Bo pils tonight. The keg is not on tap yet so this was from a bottle of the surplus. It was bottled last Wednesday then spent two days in the brew fridge (lack of space elsewhere) at 0 degrees while I crash chilled the yeast starter for the currently fermenting batch. So it's only been up at carbonating temps since Friday arvo sometime. It "looked" carbonated due to condensation in the headspace of the bottle hence the experimental glass to see if it was.

It's already pretty much carbonated. Couldn't believe it really, usually they take at least a week, and that's without spending two days at 0 straight after bottling. Not as cloudy as it appears in this photo and it does need more time to condition properly but it did taste pretty good all the same.


----------



## Matplat

What yeast was that with rocker? Did you lager in bulk before bottling?


----------



## Rocker1986

2001 Urquell lager yeast. I'm still re-using from a smack pack I bought in April last year as it is still producing excellent beers. I did cold crash the FV for about a week and a half before kegging and bottling it but that was all it got.


----------



## madpierre06

Crackingly delicious Mulberry Sour c/- Ciderman.


----------



## droid

AWAP- American Wheat/American Pale

Zythos, Simcoe and CItra for late hop and dry-hop additions, probably my best attempt at a fruity ale thus far




image hosting 30 mb


----------



## tj2204

Wort is boiling, kids are both having a nap, cricket is on the telly - time for a mid arvo summer ale!

55.6% pils
22.2% Vienna
22.2% wheat

Equal parts cascade, comet and galaxy in the cube to around 25 ibu.

Dry hopped in fermenter with 2g/l galaxy pellets then 2g/l cascade flowers in the keg.

Easy drinking!


----------



## rude

Looks good tj 
Any 60 or 30 min additions 
What about the yeast us05


----------



## tj2204

rude said:


> Looks good tj
> Any 60 or 30 min additions
> What about the yeast us05


No hops in the boil at all. 

Pretty sure it was a repitch of mangrove jacks m44 slurry.


----------



## indica86

Rye IPA.
Hopped with Bitter Gold, Calypso, Citra and Comet. Late and dry.
4kg Pale, 1kg Rye, 1kg Wheat.

******* delicious. Tastes like oranges.


----------



## Matplat

Chinook Cascade pale ale. Simple and bloody delicious after only a week in the bottle.


----------



## mofox1

indica86 said:


> Rye IPA.
> Hopped with Bitter Gold, Calypso, Citra and Comet. Late and dry.
> 4kg Pale, 1kg Rye, 1kg Wheat.
> 
> ******* delicious. Tastes like oranges.


Rye, oh yes. Pretty sure I only started my rye IPA's after seeing some of your brew-porn-pics. And comet, omfg... old is new right? This hop pre-dates me, yet it seems it has only had a comeback fairly recently.

No pic this time?


----------



## indica86

mofox1 said:


> No pic this time?



Overcast and rainy....


----------



## Dan Pratt

.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hefeweizen 4

Absolute cracker for the summer ahead, dry from the low mash at 63c and great aromas from the 22c ferment with WB06.

4.8%
13ibu

50% Wheat
18% Pils
18% Vienna
11% Rolled Oats
3% Melanoiden

First glass from the keg


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Pratty1 said:


> Hefeweizen 4
> 
> Absolute cracker for the summer ahead, dry from the low mash at 63c and great aromas from the 22c ferment with WB06.
> 
> 4.8%
> 13ibu
> 
> 50% Wheat
> 18% Pils
> 18% Vienna
> 11% Rolled Oats
> 3% Melanoiden
> 
> First glass from the keg


Nice. Good idea to sneak one in before heading to church too.


----------



## TheWiggman

Got a genuine laugh out of that one Ken.
STEP ASIDE DROID, I have an expensive camera too! Here's my Berliner Weisse -




More details here. Like beer lemonade, I added some raspberry grenadine to it later and geez it was like lolly water. Brewed with Wyeast 3191-PC yeast blend and fermented for about 3 months. Not too shabby.


----------



## droid

where's the 2x like button when you need it eh?


----------



## paulyman

TheWiggman said:


> Got a genuine laugh out of that one Ken.
> STEP ASIDE DROID, I have an expensive camera too! Here's my Berliner Weisse -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC189509.jpg
> 
> More details here. Like beer lemonade, I added some raspberry grenadine to it later and geez it was like lolly water. Brewed with Wyeast 3191-PC yeast blend and fermented for about 3 months. Not too shabby.


Looks great. Is that an alien etched into the glass?


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Cold steeped Stout. Quite delicious!

Merry Christmas all ...


----------



## TheWiggman

paulyman said:


> Looks great. Is that an alien etched into the glass?


Same alien as good4whatalesU's glass by the looks.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

TheWiggman said:


> Same alien as good4whatalesU's glass by the looks.


Look out! We are being overtaken, via beer glasses. What a way to go.


----------



## paulyman

View attachment 93846


Citrus Sunset. 100% RedX and Citra to 20 IBU late in the boil.


----------



## paulyman

Citrus Sunset. 100% RedX and Citra to 20 IBU late in the boil.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

First beer of the holidays!

Cream Ale. Pretty much straight out of BCS.


----------



## Kingy

2nd glass of brett saison, trying to drink the keg to get a pale ale out of the fermenter tats been dry hopping for to long. It's cascade tho so the extra time won't matter as I could snort that shit. But keen to get it on for Xmas


----------



## earle

Kingy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1482215852.655712.jpg
> 2nd glass of brett saison, trying to drink the keg to get a pale ale out of the fermenter tats been dry hopping for to long. It's cascade tho so the extra time won't matter as I could snort that shit. But keen to get it on for Xmas


You've chosen the right glass for trying to empty a keg :beer:


----------



## Rocker1986

It's so annoying when a keg never wants to run out... said no one ever. :lol:


----------



## Kingy

earle said:


> You've chosen the right glass for trying to empty a keg :beer:


Told the misses to that all taps are off limits until that keg is empty. Was the lightest when I done a lift test but seems to be lasting forever lol.


----------



## earle

Hefeweizen in my new Erdinger glass that I found at the op shop for $1.50


----------



## indica86

An ale hopped with Cluster flowers.


Yum.


----------



## Kingy

Settling into a couple of not so ordinary bitters


----------



## Blind Dog

Blonde Ale
75% Pilsner, 20% wheat and 5% caraamber. Hallertau blanc late to 20IBU. Touch over 4% ABV. Nice tart notes from the hops without straying too far into wine territory.


----------



## mofox1

Sneaky pot of my English Strong before we head to the pub.

Delish, malty... and ~8.5%.


----------



## mofox1

Sneaky pot of my English Strong before we head to the pub.

Delish, malty... and ~8.5%.


----------



## rude

Strong boy
Looks great love the colour


----------



## wide eyed and legless

After Big G in his infinite wisdom has decided that I am not ready to fall off my perch just yet, and having nothing else available, decided to start drinking the RIS I brewed for my wake almost 3 years ago. After a hot and windy day in OP's gardens this has gone down a treat and I am about to crack another.


----------



## JB

mofox1 said:


> Sneaky pot of my English Strong before we head to the pub.
> 
> Delish, malty... and ~8.5%.
> 
> 1482905008933.jpg


That colour is insane! Bravo!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> First beer of the holidays!
> 
> Cream Ale. Pretty much straight out of BCS.


Have you got a decent seal on that door, looks like it could be costing you money.


----------



## Brownsworthy

Good on you WEAL, got to be a good feeling drinking that one I reckon it would taste lovely now.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

The best Wake Beer I have ever had.


----------



## Black n Tan

wide eyed and legless said:


> After Big G in his infinite wisdom has decided that I am not ready to fall off my perch just yet, and having nothing else available, decided to start drinking the RIS I brewed for my wake almost 3 years ago. After a hot and windy day in OP's gardens this has gone down a treat and I am about to crack another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.JPG


Drinking your own 'wake' beer, priceless. Good luck and hope to see your posts for many years to come.


----------



## mofox1

rude said:


> Strong boy
> Looks great love the colour


Can't remember what went in it... hey, now I remember, it is the Vic swap brew from July. Mostly tffm pearl, with some dark crystal and roast wheat? Barley?

Good stuff anyway.


----------



## manticle

wide eyed and legless said:


> After Big G in his infinite wisdom has decided that I am not ready to fall off my perch just yet, and having nothing else available, decided to start drinking the RIS I brewed for my wake almost 3 years ago. After a hot and windy day in OP's gardens this has gone down a treat and I am about to crack another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.JPG


That's pretty great.
Friend of mine was told by a Chinese Herbalist he used to see that a bottle of stout a day was required to help him recover from his chemo.

He's still here (albeit dealing with 2 more aggressive cancer types*) but he's switched mostly to gin.

*He's winning those battles too.

Glass raised.


----------



## Matplat

wide eyed and legless said:


> After Big G in his infinite wisdom has decided that I am not ready to fall off my perch just yet, and having nothing else available, decided to start drinking the RIS I brewed for my wake almost 3 years ago. After a hot and windy day in OP's gardens this has gone down a treat and I am about to crack another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.JPG


You know you're addicted to brewing..... when you brew the beer for your own wake! Bloody brilliant mate, two fingers up to the man, keep on brewing


----------



## Kingy

Nearly finished making the kids sandpit, just finished mowing the lawn on a stinking afternoon. Full longneck of 15month old bottled Brett saison into a frozen litre stein. 
Omfg wish my misses was that tart all tho my misses can be sour, wish I could marry this beer.


----------



## Blind Dog

American wheat with Jarrylo hops mainly late. Clean malt and a nice hit of wheat, subtle fresh peach and apricots from the hops, which is nothing like I'd expect from a hop with flavours described as banana, grassy, pear, orange, spicy fruit. Nice, but not loving it.


----------



## TheWiggman

Leffe Radieuse attempt I made for the case swap. First go with D2 candidate sugar and oh baby, dat candy. It's like a beer lollipop. A few more months in storage and I'm tipping this to be damn close. The Belgians know how to make a good beer.


----------



## droid

was going to take a pic of a Saison that I've just kegged with Mango...but the mango in a stocking at the bottom of the keg had other ideas so...whilst the conundrum threw me, it didn't throw me far enough off track that a sample of something else could not be had - hehe

Sweet orange and pineapple APA - tastes nice in this old Duvel glass interestingly



adult photo sharing


----------



## nosco

Bribie G' Yorkshire bitter hop schedule with MO and Heritage crystal grain bill. I added 6gs of gypsum for a 2 cube batch. Not exactly sure why. It didnt work to well with the 1496. Too dry and not enough malt.

This one used 1968. Dam tastey. Ill do the same hops a bit later next time to see the difference but im pretty happy with it all the same.


----------



## Matplat

1968 just worked well for me in a northern English brown. I also added gypsum....

And I'm about to put it in an English golden ale with First Gold...


----------



## barls

i like 1968 in most things.works well in bitters as well


----------



## nosco

It can be a bit over the top malty sometimes. In this beer the gypsum took the malty edge off and made a well balanced beer imho. Ill give the 1496 another go though.

On the Can You Brew it pod cast the head brewer at Fullers (Simon Emeny?) says to use gypsum to Burtonise the water in a Pride clone. I found this out after I brewed this beer. :blink:


----------



## LorriSanga

nosco said:


> Bribie G' Yorkshire bitter hop schedule with MO and Heritage crystal grain bill. I added 6gs of gypsum for a 2 cube batch. Not exactly sure why. It didnt work to well with the 1496. Too dry and not enough malt.
> 
> This one used 1968. Dam tastey. Ill do the same hops a bit later next time to see the difference but im pretty happy with it all the same.


Does that mean Challenger @ 30 & Styrins @ FO nosco?


----------



## nosco

LorriSanga said:


> Does that mean Challenger @ 30 & Styrins @ FO nosco?


Yep and Northdown @ 60.


----------



## Meddo

India Red Ale, all Aussie hops - Topaz, Vic Secret, Galaxy and Summer. The malt is working quite nicely but the hop bill needs a bit of tweaking, might drop the Summer for the next one.


----------



## indica86

Meddo said:


> India Red Ale, all Aussie hops -


Aussie Red Ale then?

Looks like coke.

Sounds good though


----------



## Brownsworthy

First try of my Riwaka Pale Ale after 6 days in the keg. 91% briess pale ale, 4.5% carapils and 4.5% Carared approx 32 ibu and 4.9%abv. Not bad at all though needs a little more carbonation lovely hop flavour though may be slightly grassy from dry hop being in to long.


----------



## droid

1st ever Saison, which has mango with wlp590 French Saison and some 648 Brett as a blend. Put 1kg of mango in the keg for a few days and that was plenty. Next one will be apricot.

Perfect day for such a beer



20mb image hosting


----------



## Kingy

Perfect day for a saison droid. 
This is one I found tucked away from November 14 months ago. Tony's Bullshead saison recipe from the database I think. Bloody nice on a day like today.


----------



## Matplat

Northern english brown.
Challenger for bittering, First Gold late. 
Most of the colour coming from shepards delight and some pale choc. Toasty, with dark fruity notes.... bloody brilliant.


----------



## murpho

Having a couple of glasses of my first full volume all grain batch. A smash pale ale with Gladfield American ale and Vic Secret fermented with us05. Pretty decent and certainly happy with the result.


----------



## mofox1

New batch of my go to ESB. Mostly Gladfields Ale malt, with a generous serve of caraboh and a dash of black.


----------



## mofox1

murpho said:


> Having a couple of glasses of my first full volume all grain batch. A smash pale ale with Gladfield American ale and Vic Secret fermented with us05. Pretty decent and certainly happy with the result.


Looks and sounds like a good drop!


----------



## tj2204

Matplat said:


> Northern english brown.
> Challenger for bittering, First Gold late.
> Most of the colour coming from shepards delight and some pale choc. Toasty, with dark fruity notes.... bloody brilliant.


That looks unreal - make sure you bring a bottle to BABBs next week if you're coming, I'd love to try it!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Craftbrewer/Bacchus Amarillo Golden Ale - US05- 50g Amarillo Dry hopped for 3 days.







Leaves good lacing.


----------



## Matplat

tj2204 said:


> That looks unreal - make sure you bring a bottle to BABBs next week if you're coming, I'd love to try it!


Yeah, I should make it, I'll make sure to bring some. Do people ever put their screen names on their shirts?


----------



## Rocker1986

This was a glass of my Citra pale ale I had yesterday. Single hopped all the way through the boil -> dry hop with Citra. Usual pale ale malt bill. It was kegged on 24/12, and carbed up a few days later. It tasted a bit green then, but it has improved noticeably since. Really nice beer now.


----------



## tj2204

Red IPA - only kegged yesterday and unfortunately a fair amount of hop matter got into the keg during transfer. Hopefully it will clear up a bit more in the coming days.


----------



## tj2204

Matplat said:


> Yeah, I should make it, I'll make sure to bring some. Do people ever put their screen names on their shirts?


I'm not actually a badge wearing card carrying certified member yet... That being said naming conventions are there to be challenged IMO


----------



## fletcher

drinking the last of a christmas blonde ale.

pils, wheat, carapils, tettnang


----------



## droid

Beavertown Neck-Oil clone tasting pretty good! No side-by-side comparison unfortunately.



upload a picture


----------



## hwall95

A couple glasses of freshly kegged Black IPA never goes astray post first week back at work. 

7.7% and around 100 IBU. Bittered with warrior and I dropped around 150g hops in the cube - Simcoe, Chinook, Columbus, Centennial and Citra. Dropped another 180g or so in for dry hops. Pretty enjoyable


----------



## BKBrews

droid said:


> Beavertown Neck-Oil clone tasting pretty good! No side-by-side comparison unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> upload a picture


Love the colour mate - care to share the Malt bill?


----------



## SBOB

BKBrews said:


> Love the colour mate - care to share the Malt bill?


or the entire recipe


----------



## earle

Biscuit brown midstrength


----------



## hwall95

All cascade APA - 4.8%. Refreshing while cleaning and packing my hot room for moving.


----------



## droid

BKBrews said:


> Love the colour mate - care to share the Malt bill?


Sure, no probs

97.5% pils
2.5% carapils


----------



## droid

SBOB said:


> or the entire recipe


Will do, not that I can say it's exactly the same as I don't know hop quantities or the % of the malt bill....still interested?


----------



## BKBrews

droid said:


> Will do, not that I can say it's exactly the same as I don't know hop quantities or the % of the malt bill....still interested?


I am. Malt bill in kg + batch size will do


----------



## Fraser's BRB

This beer isn't mine, but the colour is too glorious not to share and give the accolades to Barls.

Barls' Cherry Wit from the NSW Christmas Case Swap, great beer, good cherry on the nose and front palate followed by a dry finish, very nice!


----------



## technobabble66

WLP-566 saison, partigyle from the Vic case swap Westy12 clone


----------



## technobabble66

followed by an ESB, from the July Vic case swap. 

For the record, that's a Vada in the front. Just discovered an Indian take away place in Preston does the BEST vada. 
Heaven.


----------



## droid

BKBrews said:


> I am. Malt bill in kg + batch size will do


I cant find the 22ltr brew that I did in my software - I must have used my version 3 (44ltrs) and then scaled it back in the brewhouse on the day...on paper

3.8kg Premium Pils or Boh Pils 97.4%
.1kg Carapils 2.6%

22ltrs

Edit) http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89247-what-are-you-brewing-2016/?p=1426885


----------



## WarmerBeer

NZ Pale Ale. Basically my standard APA recipe but using Moutere / Kohatu / Riwaka instead of US "C" hops.


----------



## BKBrews

droid said:


> I cant find the 22ltr brew that I did in my software - I must have used my version 3 (44ltrs) and then scaled it back in the brewhouse on the day...on paper
> 
> 3.8kg Premium Pils or Boh Pils 97.4%
> .1kg Carapils 2.6%
> 
> 22ltrs
> 
> 68C mash


Wow. Looks darker than almost 100% pils!


----------



## Chap

MY 4.0% FWK Chinade APA/IPA (I'm still learning and haven't really needed to know the difference until now). Delicious and moreish.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

My attempt at the Punk IPA recipe from DIY Dog.

100% Maris Otter.
Ahtanum, Chinook, Crystal, Motueka. The most hops (by weight) by a long way that I've ever used in a brew.

Grapefruit up the yin-yang!


----------



## BKBrews

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> My attempt at the Punk IPA recipe from DIY Dog.
> 
> 100% Maris Otter.
> Ahtanum, Chinook, Crystal, Motueka. The most hops (by weight) by a long way that I've ever used in a brew.
> 
> Grapefruit up the yin-yang!


Looks good mate. Can't go wrong with Maris Otter


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow

fungrel's ella, centennial, citra pale ale.
Had enough time to bottle condition now and is drinking really well. Real earthy bitterness that lingers one the back of your palate from the Ella but the aroma is all Citra. Will be brewing this one again for sure.


----------



## Meddo

Irish Red, recipe from Brewing Classic Styles. Lovely - rich malt, slight residual sweetness but dry enough to disappear really quickly. Will brew again.


----------



## mofox1

Love the Irish Red from that book too!


----------



## Siderman

Saaz and Moteuka Pilsner. Served ice cold on the beach in humid conditions. Delicious.


----------



## Siderman

American Wheat. Columbus and Willamette.


----------



## LorriSanga

Bribie's Bitter. Fantastic recipe, this and TTL are my go to session bitters. Thanks mate!

https://scontent.fbne1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16114869_10211998580584651_1283304574792927642_n.jpg?oh=caf7f3990345a7997e358c08def43051&oe=590A0CD4

Sorry, tried to edit to display pic.


----------



## nosco

Looks good. Love the colour.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Fine tuning my house pale ale.

5.6%
35ibu

79% Ale
15% Vienna
3% Red X
3% Rolled Oats

Simcoe 20ibu @ 60m
Amarillo/Centennial 15ibu @ WP

Fermented with BRY-97

Dry Hopped with Citra, Simcoe and Amrillo

You Beauty


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ sideways ale


----------



## stewy

LorriSanga said:


> Bribie's Bitter. Fantastic recipe, this and TTL are my go to session bitters. Thanks mate!
> 
> https://scontent.fbne1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16114869_10211998580584651_1283304574792927642_n.jpg?oh=caf7f3990345a7997e358c08def43051&oe=590A0CD4
> 
> Sorry, tried to edit to display pic.


 Is that a recipe he is happy for you to share


----------



## dent

Sunshine Pils






Clean lager with a nice bit of hersbrucker in the aromatics.


----------



## BKBrews

I put this in the flower hops thread, but this is my session IPA, freshly kegged.

4.2% ABV
35 IBU
All whirlpool hops with Chinook flowers, Galaxy and Amarillo. 72 degree hop stand for 40min with another dose. Big dry hop.

Easily my best beer to date. Finally realising you've really gotta go big to get big!


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ session ipas are in fashion.

What was your malt bill and mash temp bkb?


----------



## LorriSanga

stewy said:


> Is that a recipe he is happy for you to share


Bribie posted the recipe himself, can't seem to find his post. (I have it booked marked at "work") This is my brewday sheet.

Bribie's ESB (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 
Alcohol (ABV): 4.46 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 
Bitterness (IBU): 29.3 

93.77% Maris Otter Malt
5.22% Crystal 60
1.02% Acidulated Malt

1.2 g/L Northdown (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Challenger (8.3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Styrian Golding (3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Notes: CaSu - 2.1/2.5
CaCl - 2.1/2.5


** Yorkie took it down to 1.012. One thing I'm not sure with is whether the 30 min addition is due to NC? Regardless it's packed full of flavour as is.


----------



## TheWiggman

Check the recipe section: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/89698-Yorkshire-Bitter%2C-8%2E2-English-Best-Bitter


----------



## LorriSanga

^^^ That's the one. Cheers Wiggman


----------



## BKBrews

Pratty1 said:


> ^ session ipas are in fashion.
> 
> What was your malt bill and mash temp bkb?


I'm really happy with it. Malt bill is:

67% Maris Otter
20% wheat Malt
10% medium crystal
3% acidulated

Single infusion mash at 68.


----------



## Muzzanthrope

American Rye - My first attempt at brewing with rye (and my 1st time drinking anything with rye). Wasn't bad for a 1st attempt.



Session (Rye) IPA - 5% rye, 5% Gladfield toffee, 8% Gladfield Supernova, 82% Vienna. Colour & sweetness are both a little to high for what I was aiming for - I will probably swap the toffee for gladiator next time.


----------



## TheWiggman

Vanilla bourbon stout. Been a bit over a year in the bottle. Confusing aroma, just getting much vanilla but a hint of the [Aldi] bourbon. Taste-wise it's pretty mellow - a bit of warmth from the bourbon and a hint of vanilla which lingers in the aftertaste. Not bad.


----------



## GABBA110360

dirty dozen ris 10.5%
6 months old had to try


----------



## Kingy

English mild brown ale 3.8% bloody nice session beer.


----------



## louistoo

Brewed the 'hop hammer' from brewing classic styles, recipe based on Pliny the elder, never tasted Pliny but I sure am stoked with this. Very challenging beer to brew biab requiring a 'reiterated' (double) mash and lots of expensive hops.. would I do it again?.. definately.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Amber brewed with MJ 444

Sorry for the not so clean glass.


----------



## technobabble66

good4whatAlesU said:


> Amber brewed with MJ 44.


Recipe & tasting notes/highlights for the Amber?


----------



## good4whatAlesU

0.8 kg Gladfield Ale malt
1.2 kg Pilsner malt
50 gram Roast Barley (cold steeped for 2 hours - then added to boil with 10min to go).
EKG can't remember how much, a little at 60 and a little bit more with 5 to go.

OG 1.43
FG 1.10

Made 12L wort, kegged 9.5L after boil.

Tasted a bit "yeasty" first couple of pours from keg, but after a couple of weeks has cleared up nicely. Very mild and easy drinking (almost a bit 'watery') but smooth delicate roast flavour. Good summer thirst quencher.


----------



## Kingy

Hanging out near the port keg listening to supertramp and drinking a coopers clone but with s04 yeast and it's going down a treat [emoji106] I did buy 3 longnecks to grow some yeast up but I got lazy and drunk em. I've also got a keg on with same coopers batch but us-05 not as good but as it's a bit to clean. 

Edit: photo doesn't really show off the beer but the ambience is the enjoyable moment here.


----------



## SBOB

Did a brew based on Stone & Wood's Pacific Ale recently
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93648-what-are-you-brewing-in-2017/?p=1427989
Doing a side by side with the 'real' one
Mine on the left, theirs on the right

- Colour's a match, theirs is more cloudy but I did gelatine fine mine
- Original has that weird after taste that I've always gotten from S&W Pacific Ale which mine doesnt (which could be yeast related or a variation in their hops apart from galaxy)
- Original is slightly more bitter, despite my cube addition calc which should be higher (likely due to not cubing till ~85c)
- Mine has better galaxy flavour but I guess freshness has that advantage

Gun to my head and told I had to drink an entire kegs worth, I would pick mine every day


----------



## BKBrews

SBOB said:


> Did a brew based on Stone & Wood's Pacific Ale recently
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93648-what-are-you-brewing-in-2017/?p=1427989
> Doing a side by side with the 'real' one
> Mine on the left, theirs on the right
> 
> - Colour's a match, theirs is more cloudy but I did gelatine fine mine
> - Original has that weird after taste that I've always gotten from S&W Pacific Ale which mine doesnt (which could be yeast related or a variation in their hops apart from galaxy)
> - Original is slightly more bitter, despite my cube addition calc which should be higher (likely due to not cubing till ~85c)
> - Mine has better galaxy flavour but I guess freshness has that advantage
> 
> Gun to my head and told I had to drink an entire kegs worth, I would pick mine every day


I did the same thing when I brewed my version of it - much preferred mine. I didn't bother fining it though, haziness was spot on but mine was a bit darker than the original, even using Gladfield US Ale Malt.


----------



## Kingy

SBOB said:


> Did a brew based on Stone & Wood's Pacific Ale recently
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93648-what-are-you-brewing-in-2017/?p=1427989
> Doing a side by side with the 'real' one
> Mine on the left, theirs on the right
> 
> - Colour's a match, theirs is more cloudy but I did gelatine fine mine
> - Original has that weird after taste that I've always gotten from S&W Pacific Ale which mine doesnt (which could be yeast related or a variation in their hops apart from galaxy)
> - Original is slightly more bitter, despite my cube addition calc which should be higher (likely due to not cubing till ~85c)
> - Mine has better galaxy flavour but I guess freshness has that advantage
> 
> Gun to my head and told I had to drink an entire kegs worth, I would pick mine every day


Did you dry hop sbob I've got ingredients on hand to brew up a pacific ale. (500gms of hops but)I've never tried a clone yet but I was thinking (46litre no chill batch) 100gms at flame out and 100gms dry hop.
Edit: yours looks great and sounds tasty


----------



## SBOB

Kingy said:


> Did you dry hop sbob I've got ingredients on hand to brew up a pacific ale. (500gms of hops but)I've never tried a clone yet but I was thinking (46litre no chill batch) 100gms at flame out and 100gms dry hop.
> Edit: yours looks great and sounds tasty


yeah, dry hopped for about 4 days before dropping temp and gelatine fining

and being a brew with only cube hops it was simple as (next time i'll add a few grams at 60 mins to up the bitterness a bit and make me feel like im doing something in the boil and up the cube hop grams as its definitely on the low bitterness side)


----------



## BKBrews

Kingy said:


> Did you dry hop sbob I've got ingredients on hand to brew up a pacific ale. (500gms of hops but)I've never tried a clone yet but I was thinking (46litre no chill batch) 100gms at flame out and 100gms dry hop.
> Edit: yours looks great and sounds tasty


I would just use whatever amount you need in order to get 22-25 IBU at flameout, then massively increase your dry hop. First try I dry hopped with 80g for a 25L batch. I have this in the fermenter again at the moment and I will be using 110g for the 25L dry hop. I used 40g at flameout.


----------



## madpierre06

A little tart and fresh Wildness c/- S ( C ) iderman. Delicious.


----------



## droid

Blackberry Berliner W 
3.6% nice warm day brew day beer


----------



## bevan

droid said:


> Blackberry Berliner W
> 3.6% nice warm day brew day beer
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That looks awesome droid! Where do you live as I'll be right over!


----------



## madpierre06

droid said:


> Blackberry Berliner W
> 3.6% nice warm day brew day beer
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Gorgeous. Should be in slushie form.


----------



## bevan

droid said:


> Blackberry Berliner W
> 3.6% nice warm day brew day beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


What fruit kg/Beer litres ratio did you use? Or have you added the blackberry purée to the glass?


----------



## droid

Bevan, It was a colab brew - I will have to check what the amount was as it was fermented and fruited elsewhere...

It was frozen, thawed, frozen thawed and added to secondary. We were talking around 1.25kg/20ltrs but I will check. As it tastes, I would like more Blackberry and more sour but it was a rush. So I've worked out that .5ml of lactic to a 330ml glass of this beer is not bad and some more blackberry would make it really appealing.


----------



## Kingy

1st beer from the keg. 10%sugar and belle saison. Can't remember the rest. But it's dry and tart and bloody delicious 2 beers only but I'm leaving the shed after this one (promise), big day at work tomorrow. Saying that in a few days when the hot weather comes back this is gunna be dangerous


----------



## droid

Saison V2
WLP 590 French Saison and WLP 648 Brettsomethingorother
A mix of preserved apricots and nectarines from our fruit trees

Noice



image sharing


----------



## murpho

Having a couple of glasses of an ella/marris otter smash pale ale from this post: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93648-what-are-you-brewing-in-2017/?p=1427512

It's a bit meh to be honest. Maybe Ella is better in combo with other hops, I don't know


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Wakitu/Riwaka with 100% Gladfield Ale Malt.

Tasted crap in the keg after a month so I just bottled a few in case it came good. 3 months later it's very smooth and drinkable.


----------



## earle

Berliner Weisse - perfect beer for a hot day like today


----------



## TheWiggman

Cream ale. 3:2:1 parts MO, wheat and polenta, tettanger for bittering only with M44. About 5%, finished at 1.008 by memory. Dicked around with a cereal mash with the polenta but seems to have paid off, there's a definite corn character in there. Apparently you're supposed to lager these for a few weeks but I give no shits, it's a winner as-is. I'm already thinking of lining it up again and making it a house brew. If you haven't brewed a cream ale before brew a cream ale. 
View attachment 95181


----------



## TheWiggman

Damn forum won't allow me to attach photo.


----------



## mofox1

Westvleteren 12 clone from the last Vic swap.

Stone fruit/dark sugar nose. Maybe a touch of raisin. Big yeasty banana flavour with all the aroma coming through as well. Very dry but still plenty of body? Not sure how that works, but the more I sample the less word makey I seem to be. Might have Something to do with a second glass.

Finished at 1.005, so after the candy additions I think it did make the 12% mark. And far too drinkable... So, on that note:

"Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy."




Edit: Maybe kegging half of it was a bad idea? #fuckihatebottling


----------



## 2cranky

My first Homebrew.
All grain APA.
Turned out quite dry - great on a hot day. Finished up at 6.2%


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Northeast IPA*

Vermont Yeast, no whirlfloc or finings, 18% rolled oats, 125ppm chloride

5.6% and 55ibu

Warrior bitterness to 37ibu
Citra/Galaxy/Mosaic late and heavy including double dry hopping.

Freaking Delicious. :super:


----------



## droid

Pratty1 said:


> *Northeast IPA*
> 
> Vermont Yeast, no whirlfloc or finings, 18% rolled oats, 125ppm chloride
> 
> 5.6% and 55ibu
> 
> Warrior bitterness to 37ibu
> Citra/Galaxy/Mosaic late and heavy including double dry hopping.
> 
> Freaking Delicious. :super:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20170205_15_18_49_Pro.jpg


pratty I'm a week away from doing one with Vermont yeast.

hows the abv holding up to the ibu's? i was thinking of doing an 8%er but maybe I could do a 6 and then an 8

any chance on getting the recipe mate, pal, chum


----------



## Dan Pratt

droid said:


> pratty I'm a week away from doing one with Vermont yeast.
> 
> hows the abv holding up to the ibu's? i was thinking of doing an 8%er but maybe I could do a 6 and then an 8
> 
> any chance on getting the recipe mate, pal, chum


Actually really well. purely based on the later hops and the way the oats, chloride and yeast hold the hop oils. The recipe was meant for 6.2% but I missed my target OG.

The late hops for a 20lt batch were :

28g each @ 95c for 10mins (citra/galaxy/mosaic) - then chilled kettle wort to 75c
28g each @ 75c for 15mins (citra/galaxy/mosaic) - got a great hop resin from this, could of been longer for more ( original recipe said for 30mins )

Dry hopping is important to catch just as the krausen drops to get interaction of this yeast with the hops, so good!


----------



## Leyther

murpho said:


> Having a couple of glasses of an ella/marris otter smash pale ale from this post: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93648-what-are-you-brewing-in-2017/?p=1427512
> 
> It's a bit meh to be honest. Maybe Ella is better in combo with other hops, I don't know


I made a single Ella IPA myself a couple of months ago, initially I was dissapointed but in time in turned into a really nice beer, give it time it might come good!


----------



## mofox1

2cranky said:


> My first Homebrew.
> All grain APA.
> Turned out quite dry - great on a hot day. Finished up at 6.2%


 You'll never look back...


----------



## droid

Pratty1 said:


> Actually really well. purely based on the later hops and the way the oats, chloride and yeast hold the hop oils. The recipe was meant for 6.2% but I missed my target OG.
> 
> The late hops for a 20lt batch were :
> 
> 28g each @ 95c for 10mins (citra/galaxy/mosaic) - then chilled kettle wort to 75c
> 28g each @ 75c for 15mins (citra/galaxy/mosaic) - got a great hop resin from this, could of been longer for more ( original recipe said for 30mins )
> 
> Dry hopping is important to catch just as the krausen drops to get interaction of this yeast with the hops, so good!


thanks for that but you are still holding out on me


----------



## technobabble66

Pratty1 said:


> *Northeast IPA*
> 
> Vermont Yeast, no whirlfloc or finings, 18% rolled oats, ...
> 
> Freaking Delicious. :super:


Hey pratty, how did the 18% oats go? 
Did you bother to toast them beforehand? Were there any problems in the mash/sparge with such a high %-age?
More importantly, can you describe any particular flavour elements that are coming through from the oats (in amongst the shed load of hops!), apart from that silky mouthfeel you normally get from oats?

(Fwiw, I'm looking to do a simple Belgian ale and maybe an APA/IPA with 5-10% oats in the near future so I'm particularly keen on the flavour impact)


----------



## Dan Pratt

technobabble66 said:


> Hey pratty, how did the 18% oats go?
> Did you bother to toast them beforehand? Were there any problems in the mash/sparge with such a high %-age?
> More importantly, can you describe any particular flavour elements that are coming through from the oats (in amongst the shed load of hops!), apart from that silky mouthfeel you normally get from oats?
> 
> (Fwiw, I'm looking to do a simple Belgian ale and maybe an APA/IPA with 5-10% oats in the near future so I'm particularly keen on the flavour impact)


18% is the right amount. No toasting, but it would be a nice addition to the flavour though, see the recipe from HBT did call for 5% honey malt, now I have the beer it would be a nice flavour to include. No issue with sparge because I have a BM and lift the malt pipe, if you are concerned just throw in a handful of sea gulls. (rice hulls) 

The oats don't add much in the way of actual flavour, it is more about the proteins which it helps to give the massive amount of hops oils something to bind with. Interestingly its not that silkiness we know that is found with oatmeal stouts, for some reason the oats don't impart that when there is no dark malts, not sure why, maybe it does but the hops hide that. 

Using 5-10% is a good contribution to the beer, softens its really well so I like it. I often use 5% + for my ales so go for it.


----------



## Weizguy

Side by side, just a carbonation test. Southern Brown ale and Dämpfbier.


----------



## manticle

It's ok mate. I often have 2 drinks on the go too.

Hmmmmm whisky beer, beer whisky.


----------



## rude

2cranky said:


> My first Homebrew.
> All grain APA.
> Turned out quite dry - great on a hot day. Finished up at 6.2%


Hey that looks the bomb for first AG well done

6.2% might bring on you're name sake in the morning though


----------



## 2cranky

rude said:


> Hey that looks the bomb for first AG well done
> 
> 6.2% might bring on you're name sake in the morning though


Thanks! 
My second one just came on last night.
APA again. This one much more hops - Cascade, Citra, Amarillo.
Taste is still dry but lots of fruity flavours and aroma. 5.5%

My third batch is in the fermentor - a Belgian wit. I didn't hit my OG so it might just be a half wit.


----------



## Chap

Extract Irish Red Ale, 4.2%


----------



## TheWiggman

Aussie lager


Looks a bloody treat, quenches mild thirsts by visuals alone. Simple bill, but used California Lager yeast at 18°C (which is recommended) because that's all that was at my LHBS. Dry 1.004 finish. In the quest for CUB aroma I cube hopped 15g of PoR like a madman. Well all I can say is lesson learnt, never doing that again and now I have a keg of this rubbish to get through.


----------



## Rocker1986

Speaking of Aussie lagers, I have a glass of my XXXX Bitter rip off going at the moment from my little bastard 10L keg. This was the surplus from the batch (about 7 litres), the rest of it is in a 19L keg that will be tapped down the track. This beer seems a bit more flavourful than the real deal from what I can remember of it but I'll do a side by side at some point out of curiosity. Not the best photo being at night but anyway. It's very refreshing in this hot weather, that's for sure!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Did a bottle stock take a couple of weeks ago and in the mystery crate (the one at the back and under all the others) I found some heritage bottles.
The official records are lost but according to the rusty bottle cap this was the first bottle of my 6th batch: 1993.

The dust on that bottle is presumably some record of:
- Clayton (1)
- Clayton (2)
- Murrumbeena
- Rosebud
- San Remo
- Phillip
- Karabar

Opened with a satisfying 'phsssst'...as badly oxidised as you'd expect though.


----------



## hwall95

Raspberry Wheat - 4.8%

Solid beer and super easy to brew. Great for the summer.


----------



## nosco

Looks like my mum is going to have a bumper crop of raspberries this year. Im gonna have to brew something like this. I might try a raspberry wine too just for the hell of it.

Recipe hwall95?


----------



## bevan

hwall95 said:


> Raspberry Wheat - 4.8%
> 
> Solid beer and super easy to brew. Great for the summer.


sounds great, recipe?


----------



## peekaboo_jones

What's in the bottle?
Coopers tricked up IPA
#homieonthewayhome


----------



## Dave70

Ha. All those suckers with their bottled water and energy drinks..


----------



## fattox

The last bottle I own of my 2014 quadrupel. Fermented using the yeast bay northeastern abbey for an experiment. Sensational. Dark berries and plums out the clacker


----------



## earle

fattox said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1487328689.143699.jpg
> 
> The last bottle I own of my 2014 quadrupel. Fermented using the yeast bay northeastern abbey for an experiment. Sensational. Dark berries and plums out the clacker


You could have brought it tomorrow. So selfish.


----------



## Weizguy

Some Dämpfbier in a small glass and then the 2nd show, consisting of a beer that Steve the Brewman advised me to drink ASAP.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Celebrating with an RIS.

My first ever win/ribbon. This beer was Champion Beer of Show at the Gunning Rural Show today.
It might have been the only entry in the comp for all I know but I am claiming it!

As the 12th Man would say, "Prouder than a honeymooner's dick"


----------



## droid

funky apricot Saison not quite carbed up but close, good day for a fruity, funky beer that dries out in the finish...intense apricot, which was the plan



upload photos


----------



## Matplat

Delicious ordinary bitter, no tepidity in sight @coodgee  will try and hold on to one for you until next club meet, missed it this week due to impending offspring!


----------



## madpierre06

Galaxy Pale Ale. Only a week in, still going to be handy to have 19L worth of this in bottles to get me through fat storage months coming into hibernation. Along with beers to be put doon tomorrie and later next week. Keen to see how Zorco's turned oot, this was a collab jobbie. Galaxy coming through strongly after carbing, barely showed up in hydro tests.

Pale 90.5%
Crystal Lt 4.25%
Carapils 5.25%^

Galaxy 1.1g/L @ 60mins
0.8g/L @ 30mins
1.1g/L @ 0mins

Mash @ 67C 1 hour

Any American yeast, I used WLP001.

Gravity 1.063 - 1.016 (this bottled @ 1.012).

ABV 6.2%


----------



## mofox1

Lawnmower beer time. NZ Pale Ale in the biggest glass I could find.

Gladfields American Ale malt with 5% caraboh. Mix of Pacific Jade and Motueka at fwh, flameout and cube for 35 IBU. Plenty (>4g/L) of NZ Cascade and Motueka as a dry hop.

First time using Motueka. Seems to impart a solid fruitiness, slightly orangey, for the flavour. Overall flavour is fruit, citrus & pine with a big floral citrus nose. Very happy with this one. Sort of like a concentrated feral hop hog.

Winning.


----------



## mofox1

And the pic.


----------



## Curly79

Nice garnish there mate


----------



## SBOB

I expect to see that as the hipster garnish in craft beer for 2017/2018


----------



## Coodgee

Matplat said:


> Delicious ordinary bitter, no tepidity in sight @coodgee  will try and hold on to one for you until next club meet, missed it this week due to impending offspring!


Mate we should catch up at yours/mine. I've got some decent beer on my three taps at the moment. A double ipa, rogers clone and a very cool raspberry wheat that tastes and looks like soft drink!


----------



## Dave70

SBOB said:


> I expect to see that as the hipster garnish in craft beer for 2017/2018


Probably more likely than my pick.


----------



## Matplat

Coodgee said:


> Mate we should catch up at yours/mine. I've got some decent beer on my three taps at the moment. A double ipa, rogers clone and a very cool raspberry wheat that tastes and looks like soft drink!


Sounds like a plan, my wife is literally in labour right now though, so will have to tee this up in a few weeks when everything settles down!


----------



## SBOB

Matplat said:


> my wife is literally in labour right now though,


and yet still posting on the forum..


----------



## tj2204

American wheat. 

Was pretty boring so I keg hopped 25g centennial at about 7 this morning, much improved already.


----------



## Matplat

SBOB said:


> and yet still posting on the forum..


Gotta kill time somehow!  Bloody false alarm anyway....


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Here's the Wakitu / Gladfield Pilsner malt SMASH again from a few months back. This is the one I dropped a Barocca into to get rid of the chlorine. Lol - seemed like a good idea at the time. Brewed at 18c with 05 from memory.

Quite tasty but the Wakitu is a bit limey on it's own. Needs something else.

Couple photos in different light.


----------



## Kingy

Carbonated Blueberry mead just a small glass tho it's around 8% it's a little dry I reckon it would go well mixed with a ginger beer.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Dave70 said:


> Probably more likely than my pick.


That's quite a merkin.


----------



## fletcher

Rocker1986 said:


> Speaking of Aussie lagers, I have a glass of my XXXX Bitter rip off going at the moment from my little bastard 10L keg. This was the surplus from the batch (about 7 litres), the rest of it is in a 19L keg that will be tapped down the track. This beer seems a bit more flavourful than the real deal from what I can remember of it but I'll do a side by side at some point out of curiosity. Not the best photo being at night but anyway. It's very refreshing in this hot weather, that's for sure!


i've just moved to qld mate, so i'll have to give this one a go too eventually. having never had the original, mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## BKBrews

I've had this one on tap for about 4 months - brewed November 2016. Yes, kegs last a while around here.

My Pirate Life Pale Ale clone. Was beautiful early, went a bit awry for a month in the middle, haven't touched it for at least a month, now it's lager like and super easy drinking for 5.8%. Trying to kick the keg - given a few litres away and must be close!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Coopers Pale side by side. 

Followed AndrewQld's recipe almost to the letter (I used Heritage crystal rather than dark).
Mine's on the left. Colour very close, mine's a bit cloudier.

Taste and aroma is very close. Mine is slightly undercarbed compared to the original and the mouthfeel is a tiny bit thinner as a result.
Overall I'm extremely happy with this. When drinking mine in isolation (not side by side) it tastes the same to me.

I reused the yeast for a Sparkling Ale which is in the FV at the moment...looking forward to that one as well.


----------



## earle

BKBrews said:


> I've had this one on tap for about 4 months - brewed November 2016. Yes, kegs last a while around here.
> 
> My Pirate Life Pale Ale clone. Was beautiful early, went a bit awry for a month in the middle, haven't touched it for at least a month, now it's lager like and super easy drinking for 5.8%. Trying to kick the keg - given a few litres away and must be close! ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1488084844.480806.jpg


Looks good. Recipe?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

I had genuinely good intentions of doing a Punk IPA side by side.

Then I remembered that the DIY Dog recipe I used was the 2007-2010 version....

The bad news is I'm not comparing like with like.
The good news is I have a four two-pack of Punk IPA cans that someone has to drink.

Mine on the left FWIW.


----------



## BKBrews

earle said:


> Looks good. Recipe?


[SIZE=10pt]BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Recipe: BK Pirate Life Pale Ale Clone[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Brewer: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Asst Brewer: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Style: American Pale Ale[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]TYPE: All Grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Taste: (30.0) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Recipe Specifications[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]--------------------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Size: 28.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Bottling Volume: 21.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated OG: 1.053 SG[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated Color: 18.1 EBC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated IBU: 49.5 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Est Mash Efficiency: 79.3 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Time: 60 Minutes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Ingredients:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Amt Name Type # %/IBU [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]8.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]3.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]4.91 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 4 90.5 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.24 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5 4.5 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.12 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 2.2 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.11 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC Grain 7 2.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]0.04 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EB Grain 8 0.8 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]8.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - First Wort Hop 9 11.4 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 8.7 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]1.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 11 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]31.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 7.7 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]39.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 13 6.7 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]39.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Steep/Whirl Hop 14 15.0 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]2.0 pkg US West Coast Yeast (Mangrove Jack's #M4 Yeast 15 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]40.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]40.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Hop 17 0.0 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]-----------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]When I do this again I'll go for even less IBU from the early additions, scrap the 5min addition, top up to 50 IBU in the whirlpool and at least double the dry hop (I was being stingey). I will also use the California V Ale yeast from whitelabs as I'm almost certain this is what the real brewery uses. If you want to stick with dry yeast, I'd go US-05 over the M44 that I used on this one. Would not change a single area of the malt bill - Red from Pirate Life actually helped me with it and when I did a side by side with the real stuff we kept getting confused as to which was which based on the visual.[/SIZE]


----------



## Rocker1986

fletcher said:


> i've just moved to qld mate, so i'll have to give this one a go too eventually. having never had the original, mind sharing your recipe?


Hey mate, yeah no worries. I don't know how close it is, I'll have to go up the street and get a real one when the big keg goes on tap soon. I've already gone through the little keg which that glass was poured from. I suspect mine has more IBUs and a little more hop character than the original.

*Grains*
3.500 kg Pils Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 86.1 %
0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 4 1.2 %
0.015 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 5 0.4 %
**0.500 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8 12.3 %
90 minute mash at 65C.

*Hops*
25.00 g Cluster - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 19.5 IBUs
20.00 g Cluster - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.8 IBUs
75-80 minute boil

*Yeast*
1.0 pkg Danish Lager Ferment at 12C, usual lager schedule. I used a starter for the yeast.

**Dissolved in water and added with 10-15 minutes left in the boil.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0410 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0042 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 25.3 IBUs
Est Color: 9.2 EBC


----------



## Bribie G

*Vienn-ale*




Vienna, Aurora, Mangrove Jacks New World Strong Ale

*Lashed Whale*

*
*

MO, wheat malt, Aurora, Pacifica, US-05


----------



## paulyman

Bribie G said:


> *Vienn-ale*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inglass Viennale.jpg
> 
> Vienna, Aurora, Mangrove Jacks New World Strong Ale
> 
> *Lashed Whale*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> inglass Lashedwhale.jpg*
> 
> MO, wheat malt, Aurora, Pacifica, US-05


How do you find aurora? I haven't tried it ye, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Bribie G

Aurora is called "Super Styrians" but it's actually a different variety. From Slovenia that used to be South Styria during the Austro-Hungarian Empire.
So I guess that apart from hops such as Saaz from the West of the Empire the breweries would use hops from the South of the Empire (Styria) as well. Aurora goes great in lagers and as an aroma touch in ales such as TTL.

A few of us bought a couple of kilos from Ross recently as they are on clearance.


----------



## paulyman

Bribie G said:


> Aurora is called "Super Styrians" but it's actually a different variety. From Slovenia that used to be South Styria during the Austro-Hungarian Empire.
> So I guess that apart from hops such as Saaz from the West of the Empire the breweries would use hops from the South of the Empire (Styria) as well. Aurora goes great in lagers and as an aroma touch in ales such as TTL.
> 
> A few of us bought a couple of kilos from Ross recently as they are on clearance.


Oh, I thought it was Gladfields Aurora malt, didn't realise there was a hop with that name as well. Interesting.


----------



## Mardoo

An on-the-fly, by-the-thumb hoppy black ale that Yob and I did a few weeks ago, entirely hopped with Belgrave Brewer's Victoria, Chinook and Cascade. A crapload of torrified wheat just to test limits and see whether it really adds nutty flavours above 10%, Gladfield American Ale, Brown malt and some secret sauce. The colour comes from 5% Black Patent added on top of the mash in the last 10 minutes. It worked really well, and left a lovely coffee flavour during ferment. Still needs more time to settle. The torrified wheat left a ton of texture. Next time I'd do a protein rest, or just do a wheaten stout a la Wootstout.

The first pic shows a glass poured 10 minutes before. 




The second shows how many drinks to the bottom of the glass  On glass number two (at 7.5%) I lost track, but there it was, written on the side of the glass.


----------



## Gloveski

Saturday smasher from the country trading store my first crack at all grain , slightly undercarbed at the moment and I overshot ABV was supposed to be 4.6% but ended up 5.2% and had issues with grain in the boil on the grainfather , will double check the bottom plate next time. Picture doesn't do it justice it ended up nice and clear and tastes bloody fantastic so one happy brewer at the moment . Big thanks to all that have answered my newbie questions the last month or so ..............cheers to you :beerbang:


----------



## bullsneck

There was a tiny bit of D2 left in the jar. I put it to good use in a milkshake. So damn tasty.


----------



## earle

EKG Harvest Ale with a few fresh flowers from a small second harvest


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Red IPA


----------



## LorriSanga

Southern English Brown - BCS


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Made a clone of Bass Pale Ale from BYO recipe, added only 50 gram of roasted barley and it came out quite dark, never drank this last time I was in UK, is it a darker beer? Put 5 litres in the cask and bottled the rest, bottled turned out great but the cask something to behold.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Batch no. 6 from August last year.

Glad I kept a couple bottles as it turned out quite nice.


----------



## TheWiggman

A tenich dampfbier watching the sunset while cleaning the pool in still, 22°C weather. Weather as good as the beer.


----------



## TheWiggman

Stuff you forum for now allowing me to attach a pic on an edit, sentiments ruined. Still a good beer.


----------



## technobabble66

Amber lager, with solely Falconer's Flight. 
Pretty damn good if I do say so myself. 

Amber ales done as a lager are definitely different. The malts are, not surprisingly, drier - so the biscuity element comes out more, not much on the caramel/toffee front. Hops maybe a little subdued. A more sessionable Amber, basically 

Fwiw, FF is a well rounded combination: tropical fruity & citrusy with a resiny dank background. 

Apparently Vale do the same Amber lager with FF, so I should try to get a stubby to compare.


----------



## Coodgee

Raspberry wheat. 2kg frozen raspberries. 50/50 wheat/pils. Us05. 5ibu. Refreshing is an understatement!


----------



## tj2204

Post mowing pale ale.

82% ale,9% Supernova, 9% wheat. A touch of Columbus @ 60, mosaic and a smidge of centennial @ cube, 2.5g/l mosaic keg hop. 40 something ibu.

Delicious!


----------



## tj2204

Post-post mowing American Red.

Can't remember % but ale, Munich, med crystal, dark crystal and a touch of roast malt. Chinook 60 & cube, no dry hop.


----------



## nosco

Coodgee said:


> Raspberry wheat. 2kg frozen raspberries. 50/50 wheat/pils. Us05. 5ibu. Refreshing is an understatement!


Im gonna brew that tomorrow


----------



## fletcher

Rocker1986 said:


> Hey mate, yeah no worries. I don't know how close it is, I'll have to go up the street and get a real one when the big keg goes on tap soon. I've already gone through the little keg which that glass was poured from. I suspect mine has more IBUs and a little more hop character than the original.
> 
> *Grains*
> 3.500 kg Pils Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 86.1 %
> 0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 4 1.2 %
> 0.015 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 5 0.4 %
> **0.500 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8 12.3 %
> 90 minute mash at 65C.
> 
> *Hops*
> 25.00 g Cluster - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 19.5 IBUs
> 20.00 g Cluster - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.8 IBUs
> 75-80 minute boil
> 
> *Yeast*
> 1.0 pkg Danish Lager Ferment at 12C, usual lager schedule. I used a starter for the yeast.
> 
> **Dissolved in water and added with 10-15 minutes left in the boil.
> 
> *The Stats*
> Est Original Gravity: 1.0410 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.0042 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
> Bitterness: 25.3 IBUs
> Est Color: 9.2 EBC


cheers mate. i'll get around to it eventually...but can't til we buy a place


----------



## Matplat

Labourers ale, in celebration of the youngest brew brat, born @ 2:54am 11/3/17, 2.7kg, she's tiny!


----------



## technobabble66

Congrats, dude.
Great excuse for a celebratory ale!

Did you name her after hops or malts?
Ella? Maris?
Simcoe?
Mosaic?


----------



## Dan Pratt

This was my Friday pint after work 

Base Jumper Ale 4% and 20ibu

Malts - Ale, PIls, Vienna & Wheat 25% each
Hops - Galaxy & Mosaic WP and Dry Hop 
Yeast - M44 Ale from Mangroves @ 18C 

Refreshing is the best descriptor!


----------



## Matplat

technobabble66 said:


> Congrats, dude.
> Great excuse for a celebratory ale!
> 
> Did you name her after hops or malts?
> Ella? Maris?
> Simcoe?
> Mosaic?


Yeah it was actually my wifes suggestion to name her after hops, we didn't want a silly celebrity style name so we named her 'Aurora-Galaxy'.....


----------



## Dan Pratt

These were consumed over the past few weeks and been lazy to not take pics of each one.

A bit about each beer

Hop Wired NZ IPA - 100% Nelson Sauvin, very tasty smooth bittering - gooseberry aromas. - yes buy again.

Kaiju Metamorphisis IPA - well this didnt really live up to the story on the label. unsure of the bittering and overall not much chop - wont buy again. 

Little Brewing Co Motuere IPA - got this for a try of that hop before brewing with it. a bit to much crystal for my liking, good beer - wont buy again

Two Birds Pale Ale - a very tasty crisp ale, good aroma and clean, understandable why its selling well at the brewery - yes buy again

Batch Brewing West Coast IPA - for a beer they have made for a number of years, seems a bit dull and not as west coast as west coast IPAs are - wont buy again

Sauce Extra Hop IPA - had some solid resin flavours mixed with a good dose of crystal - wont buy again

Stone Ripper Ale - excellent quality, great aromas and clean ale, certainly filled with hops - yes buy again

Clown Shoes Wammy #2 IPA - made with all aussie hops ella, vic secret and enigma - why cant our brewery's do IPA like this??? - yes buy again

HOPE estate XPA - very bright pale yellow and crystal clear, really enjoyed this beer, good middle ground from pale to IPA - yes buy again

New Belgium Voodoo Ranger - amarillo and mosaic aroma :icon_drool2: just bursting, well backed up with typical US made IPA - yes buy again

Alesmith IPA - for the love of god, THIS IS IPA - perfection!! I could drink this everyday

Mornington Hop Culture Session IPA - pretty decent low abv ale, good hop aromas and flavour - yes buy again.

:super:


----------



## Gloveski

2nd All grain brew a Mango Pale Ale
Not normally my type of beer but thought I would try something a bit different.
Subtle taste of Mango but for me the bitter taste takes over which is a shame , more to do with how long I whirpooled at the end than the recipe (still learning)
It came in just shy of 7% but no strong alcohol taste, should have been about 5.4% so a bit to work on, and after just finishing 8 night shifts a few of these will knock me on my arse for sure.
All in all 2 all grain brews down 1 one was a cracker and this one just shy of the mark for me...........................nice and clear though


----------



## Matplat

Guess I'm the first to start drinking on a friday arvo  stone and wood clone, 30g galaxy in the cube, 90g dry, oozes stone fruity goodness, bloody delicious.


----------



## stewy

Do you use any crystal in it or just pale/wheat?


----------



## Matplat

It was just 50:50 ale and wheat...


----------



## TheWiggman

F$&k crystal.


----------



## Dan Pratt

TheWiggman said:


> F$&k crystal.


Amen!


----------



## technobabble66

TheWiggman said:


> F$&k crystal.


Heathan.
Time and place, my friend.


----------



## Phoney

Went for a 2:1 Apollo Colombus combo to push the dank. I'm not sure why Apollo hops arent sold in Australia, because it's a great multi purpose, high alpha hop. Well suited for IPA 

Deepest Dankest XPA

OG 1.058
IBU 58
SRM 8
ABV 6%

70% Gladfield Pale Malt
17.5% Munich
8.7% Wheat
4.3% Dark Crystal

20g Columbus @60
10g Columbus @10
20g Apollo @ 10
20g Apollo @ cube hopped
10g Columbus @ cube hopped
15g Columbs @ dry hopped
30g Apollo @ dry hopped

As the name implies, it's deep orange, and it's dank AF, with hints of pine and citrus.


AA++ Would brew again


----------



## mofox1

One of the first few pints of this year's rhubarb saison.

Third time it's been brewed now and oh so good. Also fairly consistently around 8 weeks to ferment despite a massive pitch and eruptive krausen over the first few two days.

Belgian Saison yeast, reportedly a slacker, but I've recently begun to suspect the pH drop by adding 3 to 4L of rhubarb liquor might have something to do with it.

Any way, top drop on hot day.


----------



## mofox1

Phoney said:


> I'm not sure why Apollo hops arent sold in Australia, because it's a great multi purpose, high alpha hop. Well suited for IPA


Agreed, great hop. I'm sure I have seen it in Oz, just not heaps.

Maybe it was NHB that had it?


----------



## mofox1

And now a Red Rye IPA.

25% Rye, and bursting with Chinook, Citra, Cascade, Galaxy and Belgrave Brewer's Victoria hops.

Freakin' delish. Bursting with orange citrus and so much fruit. Solid dank.

Double dry hop with galaxy, Citra, Cascade, so no, this beer will not clear with time. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Kingy

That looks and sound tasty mofo [emoji39]


----------



## mofox1

Kingy said:


> That looks and sound tasty mofo [emoji39]


You'd hope so.

All up, 468g hops for an end result of a 19L keg (no extra bottles from this one). That's around 24 - 25g /L.

Is a keg of good beer worth the cost of a whole pound of hops... #betchasweetassitis.


----------



## bevan

mofox1 said:


> by adding 3 to 4L of rhubarb liquor
> 
> 
> 
> 1489907227768.jpg


Rhubarb liquor? Are you making this or buying it from some where?


----------



## mofox1

As in the sweet/sour liquid from simmering 3kg or so of (garden) rhubarb in water.

I did give the rhubarb liquor a taste... fnurken tooth stripping acidity.

Edit: full details probably a long time ago in either the WAYB 2016 or WINTG 2016 threads.


----------



## BKBrews

How do you know when your pacific ale has been in the keg too long?




..... it goes crystal clear. Clearer than my pilsner in fact. Might add some flaked pats next time, my brain can't process it properly!


----------



## mofox1

BKBrews said:


> Might add some flaked pats next time


I'd go oats. Or even just un-malted wheat, but hey... what you do with your paddock pancakes is entirely up to you.


----------



## Meddo

My first saison and bloody happy with it. Hallertau Mittelfrau in the kettle, Hallertau Blanc in the cube and dry, WLP590 French Saison critters making the magic happen. Lovely - crisp and dry with a hint of white wine in the aroma.

Update: Did this as a four-way split batch, just cracked a bottle of the second which has Sorachi Ace as the cube and dry hop. Very nice beer also, restrained nose but very crisp lemon and pine accent to the saison yeast taste. Also oak/timber, if I didn't know better I'd almost swear this one had seen a barrel.


----------



## earle

Kettle soured red 

http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/albums/gallery/album_1311/med_gallery_7015_1311_40828.jpg

Edit: sorry can't figure out how to embed image on mobile.


----------



## Meddo

earle said:


> Kettle soured red
> 
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/albums/gallery/album_1311/med_gallery_7015_1311_40828.jpg
> 
> Edit: sorry can't figure out how to embed image on mobile.


Taste as good as it looks?

For attaching images, hit the "Full Version" button at the top of the page and then you can use the "More Reply Options" button to write up your post and attach the image. Once you're done and submitted the post there'll be a "Use Mobile Version" down the bottom left of the page to go back to normal mobile. Should be able to do the same thing to edit your post and attach the pic if you're keen enough.


----------



## earle

earle said:


> Kettle soured red
> 
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/albums/gallery/album_1311/med_gallery_7015_1311_40828.jpg
> 
> Edit: sorry can't figure out how to embed image on mobile.


Thanks, on the PC now so I'll add the photo properly.


----------



## earle

Meddo said:


> Taste as good as it looks?
> 
> For attaching images, hit the "Full Version" button at the top of the page and then you can use the "More Reply Options" button to write up your post and attach the image. Once you're done and submitted the post there'll be a "Use Mobile Version" down the bottom left of the page to go back to normal mobile. Should be able to do the same thing to edit your post and attach the pic if you're keen enough.


Yeah, tastes pretty good. Its no Rodenbach but its pretty good. Doesn't have the same complexity as a proper flanders red but drinkable in a fraction of the time. I'm going to have a go at blending it with a small amount of red wine, probably shiraz, to see if that can add some more complexity.


----------



## JB

earle said:


> Thanks, on the PC now so I'll add the photo properly.



Wow looks great Earle. What ph did you sour it down to?


----------



## earle

Thanks, was aiming for 3.5 but ran out of time and had to get the second boil going so only got down to about 3.65.


----------



## Benn

Reckon you could post the recipe earle? That's a fine looking beer!


----------



## droid

do you ever drink one of your homies and think mmn yes now this is tasty, what did I put in this? you go back to your recipe and look at the grain bill or hop bill and think to yourself or even say out aloud... dafuq!? since when have i gone back to using ale malt in an APA atyle? I dont think i used ale malt at all in this... but do I trust the now me or the back at the time me?

ah feck it

some kind of fruity ale that's just starting to shine now 6 weeks in, pity it's the second keg of 2 and half gone


----------



## Benn

That looks wicked Droid, making me thirsty. 
Did it take long to compose the shot or is beer photography something that just comes naturally to you?


----------



## droid

cheers bro!

basically, I have a spot which works pretty good so I pull the chair out, pop the shed light on (which is a spotlight in the corner) and yeah that's it


----------



## Rocker1986

I really need to find a spot like that to take pictures of my beers too.


----------



## fletcher

mofox1 said:


> You'd hope so.
> 
> All up, 468g hops for an end result of a 19L keg (no extra bottles from this one). That's around 24 - 25g /L.
> 
> Is a keg of good beer worth the cost of a whole pound of hops... #betchasweetassitis.


holy crap! what's the recipe mate? mind sharing? (if only to look at the hop additions haha)


----------



## Brewnicorn

My first stout. Partial grain adaptation of Dr Smurto's. Lacking some head but the body has built up nicely since March when I bottled it. Happy with the carb level. Beautiful chocolatey coffee like flavour.


----------



## mofox1

fletcher said:


> holy crap! what's the recipe mate? mind sharing? (if only to look at the hop additions haha)


Well apparently my math is bad, it's more like 400g... but anyway, here:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/93648-What-are-you-brewing-in-2017-?#entry6955
Dry hop was 61g NZ Cascade, 31g Citra & 31g Galaxy, then after a week another dry hop of 30g El Dorado, 30g NZ Cascade & 30g Citra


----------



## mofox1

mofox1 said:


> Well apparently my math is bad, it's more like 400g... but anyway, here:
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/93648-What-are-you-brewing-in-2017-?#entry6955
> Dry hop was 61g NZ Cascade, 31g Citra & 31g Galaxy, then after a week another dry hop of 30g El Dorado, 30g NZ Cascade & 30g Citra


So apparently the Android AHB app gives crappy urls. Correct link here.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Imperial IPA*




This went way over target gravity of 1.074 and was 1.085. with a mash of 65c I got attenuation with US05 @ 18c to 1.010, so the final ABV is 9.6% :blink:

I was targeting 8% but fortunately the insane amount of hops meant its pretty balanced. Sure would of been more aggressive on the palate at 8%

*Malts* - 97% BB Ale, 3% Medium Crystal - EBC = 15.5

*Hops*:
FWH Warrior - 25ibu
90m Columbus - 15ibu
45m Amarillo - 25ibu
30m Simcoe - 40ibu

WP for 20mins 6g/L - Cascade, Centennial, Amarillo & Simcoe - 30ibu

Dry Hop 1 - 6g/L - Simcoe, Cascade & Columbus
Dry Hop 2 - 6g/L - Simcoe, Cascade, Amarillo & Columbus


----------



## Coodgee

no picture but just wanted to say I've got a magic keg going on here. Swear there were about three pints left in her when I gave it a lift-test last week. It just keeps on giving...


----------



## tj2204

Coodgee said:


> no picture but just wanted to say I've got a magic keg going on here. Swear there were about three pints left in her when I gave it a lift-test last week. It just keeps on giving...


Now that you've said that you'll blow foam on the next pour. My condolences.


----------



## technobabble66

Feck it. Time for a beer. 
Poo Brown Ale, from the July case swap brew in 2015(?):


----------



## Lodan

A bit of red in the poo brown ale might be reason enough to see the doctor 


4 pines pale on the left with clone on the right


----------



## abyss

Kit shit but nice.
Mangrove Jacks Classic Lager with malt and stuff plus my first use of Nelson Sauvin as a dry hop and then keg hopped with Cluster.flowers. 
It's gunna get smashed.


----------



## earle

Blending experiment with my kettle soured red. Plain, with Shiraz Cab and with tawny port. The one with the port tastes good but the port cuts the sourness too much.


----------



## Bribie G

Fake lager, SMASH with Weyermann Pilsner and Galaxy flowers - MJ New World Strong Ale yeast.


----------



## BKBrews

Lodan said:


> A bit of red in the poo brown ale might be reason enough to see the doctor
> 
> 
> 4 pines pale on the left with clone on the right
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03357 1.jpg


How'd it turn out? One of my favourite beers.


----------



## Chap

Extract S&W Pacific Ale clone, thanks to a recipe I found online by Earle with a tweak here and there. Pretty close, and the head retention is amazing. 




And the lacing on the glass i haven't been able to achieve until now


----------



## Lodan

BKBrews said:


> How'd it turn out? One of my favourite beers.


I'm pretty pleased with the outcome
Less carbonation in mine resulted in a flavour difference. the original seemed to have more of a citrus note which could be easily tweaked as I did not have much Amarillo for the recipe and didn't compensate with extra citra.


----------



## Rocker1986

Lodan said:


> A bit of red in the poo brown ale might be reason enough to see the doctor
> 
> 
> 4 pines pale on the left with clone on the right
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03357 1.jpg


What was the recipe? I have one on tap now that was brewed with all the hops they use except Amarillo, although the malts are likely different as mine doesn't have the depth of malt flavour as theirs does. It was not intended to be a clone though, I just figured the hops work well together. The beer isn't unlike 4 Pines in the hops side of it but it is delicious in any case; I don't think that keg will last particularly long :lol:


----------



## Droopy Brew

American Red Ale with all Belgrave Brewer Flowers- Cascade and Victoria. This was only in the keg for 30 minutes and was partially carbed in the ferment. Head turned out very nice- better than in this pic.


----------



## technobabble66

Droopy Brew said:


> American Red Ale with all Belgrave Brewer Flowers- Cascade and Victoria.


Looks fantastic. 
Recipe please, esp malts & yeast. Thanks!

What is your impression of the flowers? Both in terms of the individual flavour/aroma elements (& compared to the "commercial" versions), and also the differences in generally using flowers instead of pellets - smoother, etc?


----------



## Mardoo

Having done a few brews (only 10-ish) with solely leaf hops this is what I'd say. I'm sure there are more experienced folks who could speak to this. BTW, one of the brews was with Belgrave Brewer's commercial leaf hops, and they were fantastic. I don't hesitate to recommend them. I'm looking forward to brewing more with them as they become/if they become available.

My impression is that hop flavours in beers made with leaf hops integrate better with the malt flavours. I've only recognised this recently and would like to experiment more directly with this. It could still be poppycock. If this is true though, it could be used to advantage. For example, in balls-out hoppy IPA's, use pellets. In your favourite bitter recipe, use leaf hops.

I'm not inclined to cube hop with leaf hops after my last couple experiences. It seems the vegetal element of the hops comes through much more easily when cube hopping with leaf. This could be fine for something that you're going to age at least a couple months, as it definitely fades. However, too much hop presence faded in the last IPA I did, before the vegetal aspect got to a level I felt it didn't stand out.

That's all I can add at the moment. I hope to be doing more all-leaf brews in the future though, and continue learning about this.


----------



## Lodan

Rocker1986 said:


> What was the recipe? I have one on tap now that was brewed with all the hops they use except Amarillo, although the malts are likely different as mine doesn't have the depth of malt flavour as theirs does. It was not intended to be a clone though, I just figured the hops work well together. The beer isn't unlike 4 Pines in the hops side of it but it is delicious in any case; I don't think that keg will last particularly long :lol:


Here you go, Rocker

This is the recipe of my friend Dr Rudi. Pretty sure the hop was named after him.

I had to make some small changes (or delay making the beer). The local brewshop did not have munich II at the time so I used munich I. I had mangrove jacks us west coast so used that instead of US-05. Recommend completing the recipe as was originally designed

View attachment 96468


----------



## Lodan

View attachment 4 Pines.pdf


----------



## Lodan




----------



## technobabble66

Hey Mardoo, thanks for your comments. 
With my limited experience, i'd probably agree with you that the smoother impact of the flowers blend well into the malty elements straight away. Whereas the pellets seems to provide more hoppy oomph, but can be a little harsher (initially).

However,


Mardoo said:


> ...I'm not inclined to cube hop with leaf hops after my last couple experiences. It seems the vegetal element of the hops comes through much more easily when cube hopping with leaf. This could be fine for something that you're going to age at least a couple months, as it definitely fades. However, too much hop presence faded in the last IPA I did, before the vegetal aspect got to a level I felt it didn't stand out.
> ...


I'm not sure i'd agree with this (for my tastes).
It could be from a very limited experience with flowers, but i'd be tempted to say the opposite - that when cube hopping the flowers seem smoother to me with less vegetal by-product than pellets. The way i'd see it is that the vegetal flavour comes from all the "other" cell components/compounds in the hops material/tissue, and these are more "available" to dissolve into the wort if the hops have been shredded-up like in pellet form.
Another aspect to this theory is that the hops that have a reputation for being harsh (e.g.: Galaxy) are strains that have higher levels of these "other" compounds, such as tannins. So it should follow that for hops that are reputed to be less harsh there should be less difference between flowers & pellets, whereas something like Galaxy might show a greater difference between flowers and pellets (when used in boil, cube or dry).

I could be heavily biased in wanting to believe all this, though, in that the first few times i used flowers in the boil i found large amounts of the lupulin glands still in the flowers and on crushing them i got a huge aroma from them. I took it to mean this was lost potential i was missing out on. This occurred even after a 90min boil. So as a result of this, i decided cube hopping might provide a better chance of getting the most out of these flowers (due to extended high temp exposure plus generally a very long time sitting in the cube overall), combined with crushing the flowers a little prior to using them.
So given i already started down that path, maybe it has been my wishful thinking that gives me the impression the flowers in the cube are smoother.


Anyway, interesting to see how this comparison between flowers & pellets expands as we get greater exposure to flowers via the likes of Belgrave Brewer.


----------



## Droopy Brew

technobabble66 said:


> Looks fantastic.
> Recipe please, esp malts & yeast. Thanks!
> 
> What is your impression of the flowers? Both in terms of the individual flavour/aroma elements (& compared to the "commercial" versions), and also the differences in generally using flowers instead of pellets - smoother, etc?


I have been developing this one over a couple of years and is a closely guarded secret. But seeing as you asked nice:

68.5% Pale
16.5% Rye
7% Wheat
3% Crystal 60
5% CaraAroma

OG 1.056 FG1.014 SRM 12.75 IBU 40

Yeast either US05 or 1272.

Hops:
FWH with a medium AA hop (Cascade or Amarillo) for 30% IBU
10 minute addition a medium (Cascade/Rillo) and a high AA (Simcoe/Victoria- something with some pine) for 45% IBU
Whirlpool addition of med and high AA hops for the remaining 25% IBU calculated at 4% utilisation for abut 20 minutes.

If no chill then FWH for 30% and rest in the cube. I don't usually dry hop cos I have the whirlpool additions but if cube hopping I would chuck some in at 7 days as a dry hop.

Flowers- I would say similar to what Mardoo said. Difficult to describe but yeah they seem to be less in your face and more integrated than pellets. I like them.



If you brew it let me know how you go. I'm pretty proud of this one- it is a great blend of malt and hops.


----------



## Rocker1986

Lodan said:


> Here you go, Rocker
> 
> This is the recipe of my friend Dr Rudi. Pretty sure the hop was named after him.
> 
> I had to make some small changes (or delay making the beer). The local brewshop did not have munich II at the time so I used munich I. I had mangrove jacks us west coast so used that instead of US-05. Recommend completing the recipe as was originally designed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Pines.pdf


Awesome! Thanks mate, I'll definitely put that on the to brew list. It's one of my favourite beers at the moment. I have all those ingredients bar Amarillo and wheat malt. I'll put it into Beersmith and work it out to suit my usual 75% efficiency. Funnily enough, the pale ale I referred to came out at 16.5EBC as well, and the hop bill is similar too just without the 30 min Cascade addition and the Amarillo.


----------



## technobabble66

Droopy Brew said:


> I have been developing this one over a couple of years and is a closely guarded secret. But seeing as you asked nice:
> ...
> 
> If you brew it let me know how you go. I'm pretty proud of this one- it is a great blend of malt and hops.


Thanks v much for posting this DB!
Most appreciated 

Looks like a solid-but-simple red grist. 
I'm a huge fan of reds and ambers, so I'm always keen to see recipes for them. Not sure about the wheat (not a fan of wheat at the moment) but I like the combo of Crystal 60 & caraaroma. That's 60L, I assume? If so have you tried it replacing the Crystal 60 with the paler ones or CaraRed? How did it compare?
I've got a Red NEIPA kinda thing fermenting at the mo' so the next red is a fair way down the list, but I'll let you know when it's coming up and if I use your recipe. [emoji6] 
I've had some good success with the Better Red than Dead recipe, so I've just been looking at tweaking that for variants - they come out quite malty, whereas yours looks like it might have a more prominent caramel/toffee element, which is something else I like in certain reds. So definitely keen to explore that. 
Plus I've got 5kg of caraaroma to get through [emoji57]


----------



## spryzie

Stupid easy saison.

2 weeks in the fermenter.
2 weeks in the bottle.

My best yet.

Don't think I'm ever going back to all grain. This extract stuff is easier.

More costly. But easier. And still quite affordable.

1.2kg of LDME. With about 16L of water (Big W pot). Boil 100g Pearle hops for 20min. 50g Tettanager for 2min.

1 x 1.5kg can Cooper's light extract.
1 x 1.5kg can Cooper's wheat extract.

Tap water to 6 gallons.

1062 FG.

Pitched 2 packets Belle Saison at 35 degrees. Fermented around 28.

Some might save the $5.25 and pitch 1 packet but the starting gravity was fairly high. I've decided to spare the expense!

1012 FG.
6.5%

Tastes like summer.

Yeah, it cost $60 for 2 slabs. But it was easy!

I just put down a another recipe where I just boiled 100g Hersbrucker in 3L of water, added to hopped extract, for a bastard lager (using Nottingham). High hopes for that too!

Hops are cheap! Use lots I say!


----------



## spryzie

The above I meant 3L of 1040 extract water...


----------



## droid

Colab PAle Ale
Pils
Wheat
Caramunich
?
Magnum early
Galaxy flowers Ella pellets and Amarillo flowers late
mine got nelson sauvin and simcoe = 4and a bit g/l dry hopped
I'm loving Stone go to IPA at the moment and this beer is standing up for itself
it must be the extra love that makes a colab brew taste so good - wait, could it be the other brewers?


----------



## stewy

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale. (His favourite version with rye). Very smashable Ale!


----------



## Rocker1986

These pictures are from last Saturday's brew day. The first pic is my XXXX rip off next to a glass of the real thing, mine's in the taller glass and looks a bit lighter in color to the original, but maybe it's just the glass. I'll have to do it again with two identical glasses. The flavors were pretty much the same though.

The second beer is an English ale that I brewed using some home made crystal malt made from Maris Otter base malt. It has cleared up a little more since then, but the flavor from the crystal is noticeable in this beer. Not overpowering, but noticeable. It reminds me of Caraaroma, just not quite as intense. It's quite an enjoyable beer and I will definitely be making more crystal malt at some stage.

The third is an APA brewed with Cascade, Citra and Simcoe hops. The cloudiness is from the yeast refusing to drop out, but it's only second generation and I've found with these liquid yeasts that they seem to flocculate much better from generation 3 onwards, although the XXXX was done with a first gen 2042 and it dropped like a stone. The flavor and aroma from the hopping schedule is very nice though, reminiscent of 4 Pines but not exactly the same. Hopefully it does clear up a bit more over the time it sits on tap, but it is a delicious beer in any case.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Those colours are making me thirsty Rocker!


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Latest Stout.. loving the dark beers at present


----------



## Gloveski

Really happy with this one with help from the head brewer of kick snare here in Tassie. My take on Smashit up xpa

Simple smash with galaxy post boil and then last 3 days of ferment pilsner as the malt. 

Nice sessionable brew


----------



## earle

Belgian Dubbel. Yummy Belgian aroma and flavour.


----------



## mckenry

APA. Simple ale, wheat, touch of crystal. Cascade, Amarillo and NS.


----------



## Gloveski

mckenry said:


> APA. Simple ale, wheat, touch of crystal. Cascade, Amarillo and NS.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1491989155.420131.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1491989212.766710.jpg


Now thats a bar awesome


----------



## Midnight Brew

Got a mate coming over tomorrow to teach him how to brew. Plan on consuming most of, if not all of a 9L keg of mild served through the hand pump.

Quality testing tonight.



Copper Mild
85% TF Maris Otter
10% Weyerman Caraaroma
5% Bairds Brown Malt (Cheers to Mardoo for that)

Fruity, easy drinking and refreshing. I fermented this with WLP022 Essex. Threw some at 11L of IPA that I haven't even bothered to dry hop Im that happy with it. Top cropped some to use in AJ's Oatmeal Stout. 

This glass is empty off for some more testing.


----------



## technobabble66

Belgian Ale, with 10% oats and WLP-530. 
Pretty damn tasty, if you don't mind, guv. 

And shouting out a quick ***** You* to the short-sighted money-hungry douchebags in the AFL that decided to sell exclusive TV rights to FOXTEL. 
Perfect night to watch a game. 
Not televised on free-to-air. 
Brilliant move dickheads.
(Copying this to the Rant thread)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

^^ looks good! Looking forward to tasting! [emoji106]


----------



## Rocker1986

I was also looking forward to the footy tonight with a few of the beers posted in my previous post and was much disappointed to see that it wasn't being televised. Fkn pricks. :angry2:


----------



## raturay

Robinsons Old Tom. Recipe is from CAMRA's Brew Your Own British Real Ale. Only departure was to leave out the 455 grams of white sugar (19litre batch). ABV 6.9% instead of 8.5% stated in the recipe.

I usually keg this but bottled the last one to take away to the recent Man From Snowy River Festival at Corryong Vic. Had a few bottles left coming home and after a days travel I opened one that had sat in a box in the back of the 4WD all day. So much better flavour than when taken straight from the fridge. I could actually taste port as suggested in the recipe notes. This seemed to be absent in the chilled version. I guess english room temp is the way to go for this one.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

technobabble66 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1492082066.584348.jpg
> Belgian Ale, with 10% oats and WLP-530.
> Pretty damn tasty, if you don't mind, guv.
> 
> And shouting out a quick ***** You* to the short-sighted money-hungry douchebags in the AFL that decided to sell exclusive TV rights to FOXTEL.
> Perfect night to watch a game.
> Not televised on free-to-air.
> Brilliant move dickheads.
> (Copying this to the Rant thread)


Also for Telstra customers you can get the footy stream app and just cast it to your TV. Data is free too. All games.


----------



## Mardoo

technobabble66 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1492082066.584348.jpg
> Belgian Ale, with 10% oats and WLP-530.
> Pretty damn tasty, if you don't mind, guv.
> 
> And shouting out a quick ***** You* to the short-sighted money-hungry douchebags in the AFL that decided to sell exclusive TV rights to FOXTEL.
> Perfect night to watch a game.
> Not televised on free-to-air.
> Brilliant move dickheads.
> (Copying this to the Rant thread)


Simple ******* c*nts. Anyone that thinks cash is the beginning and the end should be recycled. Preferably through a pig's ass.

Got ya'! Here. AND there! Oh, and nice looking beer mate. Yums!


----------



## TheWiggman

Is that you Northside Novice?


----------



## LorriSanga

Tony"s LC Bright Ale. vvv Sorry, I'm shit at this!


----------



## technobabble66

Westvleteren12 clone from the 2016 Vic Xmas case swap. 
Only 10 days in the bottle [emoji15] but already very promising. 


Eddie Betts in the background, so cheers to him for an unnecessarily tough week.
One red blood.


----------



## abyss

Just smashed a 9.5 corny of Beermakers Bitter (goo) dry hopped with super pride pellets, Dr Rudi and cluster flowers at my young blokes joint.
No complaints, crystal clear with plenty of crispy bitterness.


----------



## btrots87

All amarillo golden ale, no prizes for guessing the recipe.


----------



## Kingy

Perfect night to let beers warm up as you drink 
Pacific ale clone recipe but 3gmL citra dry hop
Then English bitter followed by a porter,
Taste the colours of the rainbow.


----------



## spryzie

Drinking my cooper's English bitter tarted up kit. My own slight tweaks with what I had on hand for the Hop Goblin recipe on their site.

Very nice. Has that chocolate estery thing going on with as very nice balance of malt and bitterness leaning towards sweetness almost.

Dead simple. Ready in under 4 weeks! These kits have gotten better than I remember remember when I did my lawn mower lager with my cooper's kit all those years ago.


----------



## TheWiggman

Kingy said:


> Perfect night to let beers warm up as you drink
> Pacific ale clone recipe but 3gmL citra dry hop


Geez would have exhausted Australia's Citra supply for a 23000ml brew


----------



## Midnight Brew

Sons of Zeus II
7.6% of alcohol goodness.
Columbus (Zeus) in combo with Apollo (see what I did there) and Bravo (Columbus lineage). The original was a swap beer for a vic case swap some years back using red x and wheat. This time around I went Munich, wheat, abbey and 10% dirty old cane sugar after the boil. This has a combo of the three in cubes at 5.6g p/L. Fermented on Wlp022 Essex and no dry hop. This IPA is divine! Big hop character that is tame, delicious and supports the massive malt bill. Although this is a red IPA, a collaboaration beer with Madhu prior to this has somehow had an unintentional influence. Malty as ****, big hop flavours and pleasant fruity esters to tie it all together. 

Oh boy, work at 6am tomorrow. Upside, I still have 44L of this cubed. Great Scott!


----------



## VP Brewing

Pics or it didn't happen. ^^^


----------



## Midnight Brew

When I upload photo they always defy gravity and they're a bit how ya going


----------



## Yob

Midnight Brew said:


> When I upload photo they always defy gravity and they're a bit how ya going


upload to your gallery and use the share links from there.. much better.. if yhey still upload sideways, you can rotate them..


----------



## abyss

Perfect Sunday breakfast beer.
Two can Homie Lager dry hopped with cascade and cluster flowers then keg hopped with Nelson Sauvin.
Washed premium ale yeast and O2.
Cost me under 25 bucks for 50 smashable schooners but luckily I only drink middies so I get even better value.


----------



## abyss

This one is perfect for a Sunday arvo session.
Stockmans draugt dry hopped with Cluster POR and Northern Brewer.


----------



## mckenry

This also exists in the S-189 at ale temps thread.

A Euro-Lager, megaswill Green bottle knockoff.
S-189 at 19°C
10 mins in the keg.


----------



## droid

An early sample of my first attempt at a super-dry ale, the batch is split in two fermenters, this is from a fermenter that is cold conditioning and is at day 3 at 2-3dC
so I've sneaked out a bottle and forced carbed it. The other fermenter has some Barbe-Rouge dry-hopping er, itself currently, just for something different.

It was an all hop flower brew from a recent harvest.

It's a bit yeasty as you'd expect pulling it early like this but still quite clean and very dry. There's a bit of a lemon aroma to it mixed in with a bit of a grainy/yeasty smell, I'm thinking that the yeasty smell will be mostly gone after a good cold condition. Slight lingering bitterness and I must say the lips after that pint are dry...

Time will tell but things look promising, so thanks to those that got involved in the thread about this beer, cheers eh


----------



## paulyman

Didn't have much time to brew last year or over the summer even, so bought a few FWK to get me through. This was a RyePA but it finished a touch too high for my liking and had a mild sulphur aroma which got in the way of an otherwise nice beer. Threw some of my gen2 Brett saison dregs in before I went to work and let it be. By the time I got home that evening it had gone from 1.018 to 1.002 and the sulphur was all gone! Dry hopped with some Amarillo and after a couple of days bottled it up dosing lower than usual in PET to try and account for the hungry and obviously active Brett.

I'm getting peach and melon on the nose with a bit of light Brett funk thrown in. Nice and spicy notes from the Rye with a nice assertive hop bitterness. The Brett has dried it out too far though so I'm getting a bit of a harsh acrid taste from the Rye as well. All up I'm happy I saved a beer and might hold some back to see what the Brett does over time.


----------



## madpierre06

Coffee Stout brewed two and a half weeks ago, will power to leave stash alone has proved to be sadly lacking. Coffee sitting aginst a sweet roasty bitterness. Oh yeah, $2 glass does its thing. 7.2% ABV.


----------



## droid

Well I've moved on to something a little more sophisticated from the super-dry...A Marzen from last year, 6%...gotta try to make something like this but around 4.2%, it's such a nice style the malt forward, dry-finish type of beer.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Home Harvest Ale: Altbier style malt with home grown hops. Chinook for earlier boil with big late Cascade additions for this one but have some yet to be served with Home Grown Hallertauer for late additions.

Very malty smooth and loaded with hop flavour with lower level bitterness. The low bitterness is my only concern but after weeks or longer of lagering/conditioning it really gets yummy and good. Very full flavour and good head retention. Still some refining to go though.


----------



## earle

droid said:


> Well I've moved on to something a little more sophisticated from the super-dry...A Marzen from last year, 6%...gotta try to make something like this but around 4.2%, it's such a nice style the malt forward, dry-finish type of beer.


Looks great. Fancy though - even has a coaster.


----------



## Inconceivable

droid said:


> Well I've moved on to something a little more sophisticated from the super-dry...A Marzen from last year, 6%...gotta try to make something like this but around 4.2%, it's such a nice style the malt forward, dry-finish type of beer.


Do you have a Marzen recipe you'd strongly recommend then? I was drinking my Marzen from the Brewing Classic Styles recipe book tonight and I really don't enjoy it much. So malty you could see it inching it's way to being a doppelbock. I may have screwed up that batch somehow come to think of it.... I'm just gritting my teeth to kill the keg.


----------



## droid

mine is quite malty and at 6% I usually only have one as it's quite a big beer - hence wanting to do something similar but around 4.2%so I don't think the recipe will change your world but here it is anyhow;

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Märzen
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 43.9 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 51.9 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.050
Efficiency: 72% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.059
Final Gravity: 1.013
ABV (standard): 5.97%
IBU (tinseth): 23.8
SRM (daniels): 9.78

FERMENTABLES:
3.65 kg - German - Munich (31.3%)
8 kg - German - Pilsner (68.7%)

HOPS:
20 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 17.36
40 g - mt hood, Type: Pellet, AA: 4.6, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 6.45

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Decoction, Temp: 64 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 36 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3.8 L/kg

YEAST:
Wyeast - Bavarian Lager 2206
Starter: Yes

Fermentation Temp: 10 C

NOTES:
600ml slurry will be 90 billion over requirement


----------



## Mardoo

Cyser, fermented with White Labs original cider yeast and WLP500, 15.7%. Aged in keg a year now. It's really coming around. If I can just wait two more years it's going to be divine. I may just bottle it off and go for the long haul.


----------



## Gloveski

well my smash blew tonight to much disgust , so I hooked up Earles Rogers Clone , I ballsed this up and ended up with to much water somehow which effected colour but ABV ended up spot on . Taste wise wow for a mid strength i"m really impressed with this and kudos must go to earle , think it's better than rogers and next time I brew I will change my decal to something that mentions Earles name . All of a sudden I think I better get another brew on the go have a helles lagering that will need about another month. Will brew up a stone and wood clone in the next few days and then time to hit brewman up for some more goodies ................loving this hobby/obsession .


----------



## paulyman

Gloveski said:


> think it's better than rogers and next time I brew I will change my decal to something that mentions Earles name .


Keep it simple, call it Earls?


----------



## earle

Gloveski said:


> well my smash blew tonight to much disgust , so I hooked up Earles Rogers Clone , I ballsed this up and ended up with to much water somehow which effected colour but ABV ended up spot on . Taste wise wow for a mid strength i"m really impressed with this and kudos must go to earle , think it's better than rogers and next time I brew I will change my decal to something that mentions Earles name . All of a sudden I think I better get another brew on the go have a helles lagering that will need about another month. Will brew up a stone and wood clone in the next few days and then time to hit brewman up for some more goodies ................loving this hobby/obsession .


Glad it worked out well for you. It is a great hobby. I can't take all the credit for the recipe though, there were a few guys involved in that recipe thread. Out of interest which version of the recipe did you brew?


----------



## Gloveski

earle said:


> Glad it worked out well for you. It is a great hobby. I can't take all the credit for the recipe though, there were a few guys involved in that recipe thread. Out of interest which version of the recipe did you brew?


V2 with the less choc malt , used Hallertauer instead of Liberty @60 min


----------



## technobabble66

For droid (& Jesse Feckin Oats MacFadyen):


The Oaty Belgian. 
Probably posted this a week or 2 ago. But it's damn tasty and I'm surprised at how much I love it.


----------



## madpierre06

Inspired by Peteru in Yob's bar thread, decided to melt a Reeses's Choc pod down in a double shot espresso, then belt it up with my Coffee Stout. Big and gorgeous. Am inspired myself to try and do the end result au naturale.


----------



## malt junkie

Colab with droid, even the missus loves it.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Collab with Mardoo brew V, inspired heavily by AJ's Oatmeal Stout using TF Mild Malt as the base.

Photos' do not do it justice.



10% oats but no lack of head



Good lacing.



Only downside, I lost the bloody beersmith file of the final finished recipe!

Its bitter, its sweet, its got character, its got some amazing esters that tie it together and all around a lovely stout. This had better not be the damn unicorn of stouts that I'll never be able to catch!


----------



## Yob

Mardoo hasnt got a copy?


----------



## Yob

Mardoo said:


> Cyser, fermented with White Labs original cider yeast and WLP500, 15.7%. Aged in keg a year now. It's really coming around. If I can just wait two more years it's going to be divine. I may just bottle it off and go for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1493202209.137646.jpg


and if you drop round, he pours it by the pint... this guy is Nutz


----------



## Midnight Brew

Yob said:


> Mardoo hasnt got a copy?


I seemed to somehow get carried away and didn't save the final copy and somehow lost it. I do not know what happened to it. i remember we fell short on OG due to underestimating the DP of the mild malt in this recipe, and I was out of DME so 10% dirty sugarz made its way in there. All in all after tasting this, brew day was a success. 

Can't wait till his new engine kicks in for collab VI and VII


----------



## Yob

With 3 new cylinders, I know who is shoveling the mash tuns..


----------



## Mardoo

Middy, think I can help you. Just found the BeerSmith cloud file I saved to my phone  We subbed Chinook for the Eureka, and added the 1k raw sugar to make up our shortfall on gravity. Oh, and the oats ended up as quick oats, not whole groats.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Praise! This helps a lot. I think it might be a good idea to start uploading to the cloud for these reasons.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Beersmith has an archive system for files you have opened and you can retrieve them from the list. Without using the cloud.


----------



## fletcher

Kingy said:


> Perfect night to let beers warm up as you drink
> Pacific ale clone recipe but 3gmL citra dry hop
> Then English bitter followed by a porter,
> Taste the colours of the rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1492761880.816839.jpg


what dreams are made of! looks awesome.


----------



## droid

fffruity, punchy, cereal pulpy, 85% of total hops in at the end - thanks Stu

US04 yeast and so thanks LHBS for not having enough US05, it's worked a treat 

got a similar 62ltr fermenting with US05 then will try 1272 with minor change - Happy Days are here again!


----------



## rude

Kolsch


----------



## technobabble66

^^ to wash down a plate of stags' penises? [emoji15]
Maybe a Saison to go with the accompanying mountain oysters?
[emoji1]


----------



## technobabble66

Rogers' Ale clone. Version 2. 
Very very happy with it. 
I'm guessing it's quite close, but need to get around to doing a side-by-side to gauge how close it really is. 




Fwiw, recipe is here: 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/85337-My-Rogers-Clone-Recipe-Tastes-Great/page__view__findpost__p__1437231


----------



## rude

technobabble66 said:


> ^^ to wash down a plate of stags' penises? [emoji15]
> Maybe a Saison to go with the accompanying mountain oysters?
> [emoji1]


So you know what stag penises look like ???

The red meat is Herring (fish) I like it but some people find it a bit strong
it looks red but once cooked comes up white full of the omega oils which is good for you

All good fun mate no probs but Saison with mountain oysters where is youre matching

The Kolsch is one of my favourite styles which I am playing around with when I get a bloody chance to brew

All good mate hope you find the right stag


----------



## technobabble66

Haha. No worries. 
Big fan of both herring and a good kolsch. And that looks like a good one [emoji4]

Luckily I had to use google to find out what a stag penis looks like. 
You have to admit they look kinda similar, though:


----------



## rude

I'll leave the penises to you mate

Here is a pic of my challanger all the way I had before the kolsch


----------



## rude

Side view

If you open the pic in another tab it comes out the right way

Only 4% 31.2 IBU

The 60 min add was just 20 IBU & it needs to be more will try 25 next time but 
probably will try the old east kent & styrian goldings combo luv me Bitters


----------



## Rocker1986

I've got my 10L keg on tap now after the XXXX clone blew dry last week (in some ways, thank **** for that). My best mate has dubbed it the "Heinz 57" keg due to its use of blending surplus of 2 or 3 batches together :lol:.
This time around it contains a blend of about 4 litres each of an APA brewed with Cascade, Citra & Simcoe and an English bitter style ale brewed with some home made crystal malt. The big kegs of those two beers are occupying the other two taps at present. I'm really enjoying this blend of the two beers, it's got the hoppiness but also the influence of the crystal on the backburner.

Hopefully it's been emptied enough to fit the surplus of whatever the hell's in the FV at the moment which will be kegged next Monday. At first I thought I'd accidentally tipped a batch of red ale into it but from tasting the FG samples I think it's actually a pale ale I brewed with some home made malt and crystal malt that was given to me to do an experimental batch with (actually tastes pretty half decent).


----------



## Gloveski

5th all grain brew sampling time, after 6 weeks lagering. Maybe my best yet a Helles Lager , could make a mess of me easy this one . Really nice clarity aswell


----------



## Gloveski

Gloveski said:


> 5th all grain brew sampling time, after 6 weeks lagering. Maybe my best yet a Helles Lager , could make a mess of me easy this one . Really nice clarity aswell


hmmmn after a couple of this one I am finding it to sweet , might leave it to lager a bit longer . First Schooner super but after that its just a little to sweet ...................will this settle down with a longer lagering time ?


----------



## Rocker1986

No idea to be honest... the only time I've noticed lagers being too sweet is when they're not fully carbonated.


----------



## rude

Gloveski said:


> hmmmn after a couple of this one I am finding it to sweet , might leave it to lager a bit longer . First Schooner super but after that its just a little to sweet ...................will this settle down with a longer lagering time ?


Attenuation ? what was you're OG, FG ,type of yeast, mash temp & grain bill


----------



## Gloveski

rude said:


> Attenuation ? what was you're OG, FG ,type of yeast, mash temp & grain bill


was a grainfather kit helles lager

grainbill
4.65kg galdfield pilsner malt
300g galdfield sour grapes malt
220g gladfield gladiator malt

OG 1.050 target was 1.049 and FG was spot on at 1.012

Yeast was 2 packs of m76 bavarian lager

mash 60 minutes at 67 mash out 10 minutes at 75

It could even just be the beer type as a Helles Lager is supposed to be mildly sweet , I have a mate coming around on the weekend who has drunk a few german lager in his time I will get his thoughts .
Its not a sickly sweet just after a few it's to much for me . I'm not sure if a longer lagering time will help it mellow a bit more ?

Having never tried a helles lager before I have nothing to compare to


----------



## nosco

My lagers have improved heaps since i started using O2, pitching heaps of yeast and lagering at zero after fermentation. They are very drinkable after about a month in the keg but even then they improve after time. They will change considerably 2,3 6 months down the track. I find the hardest thing with lagers is not drinking it all before it reaches its peak.


----------



## IsonAd

Could potentially be the sour grapes malt is giving some tartness. I haven't used the gladfield SG malt before but if it's like acidulated malt, 300g seems a bit high to me (not knowing your ph of course).


----------



## Midnight Brew

Having these tonight for Mardoo. AJ's oatmeal stout that Mardoo collaborated with myself. This keg has cold brewed coffee in it. 





We're thinking of you big fella.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Sorry for the truly crap photo but needed to share this.

After using many yeasts that gave me a healthy clean Belgian Ale, I finally bit the bullet and went WY3724 on a Saison.

And a teeny 12 hour sour mash just to add some nuance rather than overpower it.

I'm in love. La Sirene was the benchmark, it is now been smashed. 

<a href="http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/frednerk37/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20170511_214934_zpstwf7fnkz.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x328/frednerk37/Mobile%20Uploads/20170511_214934_zpstwf7fnkz.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20170511_214934_zpstwf7fnkz.jpg"></a>


----------



## droid

colab German Lager with late fresh harvest noble hops (picked the night before) - which was a bit of a guess in terms of IBU's, fermented with budvar yeast at 9degC which took forever in my case at least

brewed on a cobbled together system with power only for pumps - next years brew will have to be pretty good to knock this one off but that's the fun in it eh?



screen shot on windowscertificity.com


----------



## droid

Corona V Dry Ale

Yes there's some fruit character but most people like fruit, it's still dry and smooth and an easier way to go if you want to pump out some quaffers for your mates who don't like too much going on in their beers.

50% of people picked the wrong beer to be the Corona when eye-ballng them but the pils malt in the dry ale is a bit lighter

It was never meant to be a Corona but the closeness in color is interesting. Some acidulated would be the go if I did it again....and very easy to down a pint.



how to take screenshotscertificity.com


----------



## Curly79

Old Haggis Old Ale.
Only been in the bottle for a month. Pretty nice considering. Thick as hell. 9.5% Abv. Should be a ripper next winter


----------



## Curly79

Here tis, cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew

droid said:


> Corona V Dry Ale
> 
> Yes there's some fruit character but most people like fruit, it's still dry and smooth and an easier way to go if you want to pump out some quaffers for your mates who don't like too much going on in their beers.
> 
> 50% of people picked the wrong beer to be the Corona when eye-ballng them but the pils malt in the dry ale is a bit lighter
> 
> It was never meant to be a Corona but the closeness in color is interesting. Some acidulated would be the go if I did it again....and very easy to down a pint.
> 
> how to take screenshotscertificity.com


What was the final recipe Jonny? I think that beer would be right up my dads alley.


----------



## TheWiggman

Ryeless pale ale based on Nullnvoid's stellar recipe but with Citra and simco. Cube hopped, went about 5.4% andtried to hit a balance where it wasn't IPA hop overloa and had some malt behind it. Well, bang on. Crafty citrus flavour without being a fruit punch and easy enough to have a few in a row. Too hazy for my liking, 1272 makes for a hop showcase but it's not the first time it's been murky. Still, Citra and simcoe what a combo.


----------



## droid

@Cam, I got really good efficiency and didn't need the dextrose in the end (but do want to try it still) the IBU is unknown really, it starts off sweetish and full bodied then there's just enough bitterness to pull it back into shape. I doubt it got to 41IBU tho it's hard to tell, I have a Barbe Rouge dry-hopped version carbing now btw

Title: 90 mi super-dry

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: German Pilsner (Pils)
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 44 liters (ending kettle volume)
Boil Size: 55 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.037
Efficiency: 75% (ending kettle)


STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.046
Final Gravity: 1.008
ABV (standard): 5.02%
IBU (tinseth): 41.37
SRM (morey): 2.78

FERMENTABLES:
7.6 kg - German - Pilsner (91.6%)
0.5 kg - Corn Sugar - Dextrose (6%)
0.2 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (2.4%)

HOPS:
60 g - perle, Type: Fresh, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 24.76
91.67 g - Hallertau Hersbrucker, Type: Fresh, AA: 4, Use: Boil for 30 min, IBU: 16.61

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 62 C, Time: 240 min, Amount: 21.1 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 4 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
2 each - dry enzyme, Time: 10080 min, Type: Other, Use: Primary

YEAST:
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Starter: No
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 81%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Temp: 12.22 - 25 C
Fermentation Temp: 16 C

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Balanced Profile
Ca2: 80
Mg2: 5
Na: 25
Cl: 75
SO4: 80
HCO3: 100
Water Notes:


----------



## droid

^^^ the enzyme was put in the mash


----------



## Meddo

Straight adaption of Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale clone for my system, only variance was slightly better extraction efficiency than I planned for so it came out at 5.0%.

The beer is exactly what I was after - a light quaffer for guests that won't offend with too much hop aroma, but has just enough going on that I'll keep going back for more myself


----------



## Kingy

Just cracked 19kgs of grain to brew but Had a few visitors get in the way so I'm settling into a few dark beers. Mild brown ale at 3.8% bloody nice [emoji106] kegs gunna blow soon, every schooner is like gold. 



Cheers!


----------



## mckenry

The S-189 at 19°C euro lager knock off.
Was great on day 1. Fantastic now, just under three weeks in the keg. I've tried a liquid lager strain at 16 before. It was good on day 1, but developed into a fruit cup cordial over time. Not this one. Happy.
I've been up since a damsel in distress called me at 4 this morning to go pick her up and drop her home - 1 hour return trip..
So, I'm needing this.


----------



## droid

droid said:


> @Cam, I got really good efficiency and didn't need the dextrose in the end (but do want to try it still) the IBU is unknown really, it starts off sweetish and full bodied then there's just enough bitterness to pull it back into shape. I doubt it got to 41IBU tho it's hard to tell, I have a Barbe Rouge dry-hopped version carbing now btw
> 
> Title: 90 mi super-dry
> Brew Method: All Grain
> Style Name: dry ale with lager hops and mash temp
> IBU (tinseth): 41.37
> 
> HOPS:
> 60 g - perle, Type: Fresh, AA: 7, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 24.76
> 91.67 g - Hallertau Hersbrucker, Type: Fresh, AA: 4, Use: Boil for 30 min, IBU: 16.61


There's no way this was / is 40 ibu and was never meant to be more than 30 I must have allowed more for the flowers but it's not bitter, I wouldn't say it got to 30...sorry can't even get the deets right on my own recipe!


----------



## Midnight Brew

droid said:


> There's no way this was / is 40 ibu and was never meant to be more than 30 I must have allowed more for the flowers but it's not bitter, I wouldn't say it got to 30...sorry can't even get the deets right on my own recipe!


Come the warmer months I am thinking about doing something dry with an easy grain bill and chinook flowers. Cant decide if the flowers will be a kettle addition late or cube. Leaning towards kettle and living 1 cube aside with flowers. Ferment with a lager strain for the old fella.

I recently brewed a mid-red ale. mashed at 52/70/72/78 for 10/40/10/10 and even with that schedule and a medium attenuating English strain, it hit 1.007. The real tasting results I'll post with a pic in this thread but preliminary tastings were good. The grain bill was inspired by Mofox's Thirsty Monk recipe.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Midnight Brew said:


> I recently brewed a mid-red ale. mashed at 52/70/72/78 for 10/40/10/10 and even with that schedule and a medium attenuating English strain, it hit 1.007. The real tasting results I'll post with a pic in this thread but preliminary tastings were good. The grain bill was inspired by Mofox's Thirsty Monk recipe.


And here she is.

1045 diluted to 1038 because I needed a mid in the keezer and I diluted it down to steal wort for starters. 1038 down to 1006 = 4.2% at 84% attenuation with WLP022 Essex ale. Grain bill was heavily inspired by Mofox's Thirsty Monk.

75% Pearl
25% Abbey
5% Special B
0.5 BU with EKG mostly FWH and some in the cube.

The sweetness is very reminiscent of my 70/- recipe which I absolutely love. With 3x 11L cubes left, one is destined for 1728 and the other two Belgians as designed. 

Taste is no where near as dry as the gravity reads. The hop balance is tame enough to let those malt flavours shine through while still leaving the flavour interesting and simple. 

I know I lost some colour with dilution but next time I'll manipulate colour with either roasted malt or go 10% with Spec B, as I've done that many times with Caraaroma and had lovely results. Currently it is light copper/orange but the target is red. Once that component is nailed down, I'll pretty much have my desired grain bill (with exceptions of base malts) for test recipes, mainly yeast related and come harvest time even hop related.

Not the greatest photo due to artificial lighting but will post again later in the weekend when I go back for more.



I must say this recipe does have some history from about 3 beers Ive brewed before but I think after tasting Mofox's Thirsty Monk case swap beer I was steered in the right direction. Beauty is I'll be drinking something similar to Thirsty Monk through yeast choice (the advantages of no chill).


----------



## mofox1

Abbey malt ftw!


----------



## IsonAd

Mr Invisible. Cream Ale
1/3rd pilsner
1/3rd rice
1/3rd corn

Saaz

Disturbingly translucent. An easy drinker


----------



## hwall95

The years been a bit full on with work while studying full time this year unfortunately haven't had much of chance to a brew - Good news is only 25 weeks until I graduate! However, made myself force some room and pumped out three beers a month or so ago. 

This is my APA, bittered with simcoe but late & dry hops are cascade and Amarillo. Kegged it last Wednesdsy night. Tasting great and nice beer to drink while I finish off some work for the evening. Probs needs a little extra buttering to balance the hops I threw in fermenter but still happy with it nevertheless.

So great to have beer on tap again!


----------



## cliffo

American Red Ale hopped with Nelson Sauvin. Modeled on James Squire's Highwayman that they have at The Portland Hotel in Melbourne.

I've been brewing for 13 years and can easily say this is my best beer yet.


----------



## Gloveski

Hmmmn a Stone and wood clone , I'm a bit dissapointed slight alcoholic taste and the hop smell is definately muted. I have taken notes but not how long I have fermented for , I do know that I had trouble getting the last few points so I am thinking its been to long post ferment on the trub. As I work away on a 7 on 7 off roster this has now got me paranoid a bit . I have had real quick starting ferments even using dry yeast as I did in this brew. I know my temp control is spot on and I ferment at 18 then raise to 20 to finish off before cold crashing . I dry hopped when I raised to 20 then cold crashed after that . All up would have been no more than two weeks . Last brew I done with galaxy was full of so much smell and flavour (hop schedule completely different though with only a hopstand at 70C and a dry hop ) I'm a bit bummed to be honest and now paranoid that my two current brews have been left to long on trub aswell as they both fired up really quickly using the slurry from this brew .


----------



## bullsneck

cliffo said:


> American Red Ale hopped with Nelson Sauvin. Modeled on James Squire's Highwayman that they have at The Portland Hotel in Melbourne.
> 
> I've been brewing for 13 years and can easily say this is my best beer yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170524_174055.jpg


I'm yet to brew a good amber. Got any tips or would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## cliffo

booker_h, see below mate.

Recipe: Highwayman TYPE: All Grain
Style: American Amber Ale
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 33.4 EBC 
IBU: 36.3 IBUs Tinseth 
OG: 1.048 SG 
FG: 1.011 SG 
BU:GU: 0.751 Calories: 427.1 kcal/l Est ABV: 4.9 % 
EE%: 70.00 % Batch: 23.00 l Boil: 28.00 l BT: 60 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
2.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 

Total Grain Weight: 5.08 kg Total Hops: 70.00 g oz.

---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 4 83.7 % 
0.64 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5 12.7 % 
0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 2.0 % 
0.08 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 7 1.6 % 


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 22.00 l of water at 70.9 C 67.0 C 180 min 
Mash Out Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 77.0 C 77.0 C 10 min 

---SPARGE PROCESS---

Sparge with 9.51 l water at 75.6 C

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG Est OG: 1.048 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 g Northern Brewer [10.10 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 8 5.5 IBUs 
15.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [4.60 %] - Boil Hop 9 5.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 16.3 IBUs 
25.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 9.5 IBUs


----------



## Matplat

Gloveski said:


> All up would have been no more than two weeks .


Two weeks is pretty standard mate, this is definitely not the problem.

How old were the hops? How long had they been open before you put them in this brew?
Did you change your water in any way?


----------



## Gloveski

Matplat said:


> Two weeks is pretty standard mate, this is definitely not the problem.
> How old were the hops? How long had they been open before you put them in this brew?
> Did you change your water in any way?


No everything the same only thing I noticed from my notes is I had trouble aerating the wort . I usually use a mega fine sieve that really aerates the wort well and my fermentations fire up quickly. I had bugger all froth on this brew . But checking next day it fired up like all other brews All hops etc were brought from my regular provider so no issues there . I have some more hops coming tomorrow so hoping a dry hop my mask it a bit . Only other thing is I recently changed my water filter not sure if this was done before or after I put this brew down . Regarding water I have only ever measured mash ph and there always between 5.2 to 5.6 . This brew was 5.6 . I'm at a loss but only new to brewing so want to get to the bottom of this if I can


----------



## Gloveski

Gloveski said:


> No everything the same only thing I noticed from my notes is I had trouble aerating the wort . I usually use a mega fine sieve that really aerates the wort well and my fermentations fire up quickly. I had bugger all froth on this brew . But checking next day it fired up like all other brews All hops etc were brought from my regular provider so no issues there . I have some more hops coming tomorrow so hoping a dry hop my mask it a bit . Only other thing is I recently changed my water filter not sure if this was done before or after I put this brew down . Regarding water I have only ever measured mash ph and there always between 5.2 to 5.6 . This brew was 5.6 . I'm at a loss but only new to brewing so want to get to the bottom of this if I can


Well about 10 hours after dry hop massive difference . I also have been experimenting with a slightly lower pressure . Up this last night and the fresh dry hop beers completely different . Panicked over nothing , or I've masked the issue lol


----------



## 2cranky

Session IPA 4.5% 
I know IPAs are usually heavier but I wanted a slightly lighter IPA yet still big hops and bitterness. 59 IBUs
Turned out ok, seems to have mellowed a bit since kegging a few weeks ago. I need to learn to age them
Really clean finish which makes it easy to put a few away. 
Amarillo, Cascade, Galaxy


----------



## droid

^drink fresh bro


----------



## droid

dry ale has cleared up nicely



img host


----------



## mofox1

droid said:


> dry ale has cleared up nicely
> 
> 
> 
> img host


You gonna tell us more about it, or just keep looking at it?!


----------



## droid

yo Mick - a lager malt bill, lager mash with dry-enzyme, lager hop schedule but ... US05 ...the batch was split and one was dry-hopped with barbe rouge, just carbing up now
it was an experiment where I imagined having my own brewpub and would have to make something for the aussie lager/dry swillers, I'll bring a couple of bottles of each to the case swap


----------



## tj2204

Rye pale ale - Mosaic and a touch of centennial in the cube, no dry hop.


----------



## Lodan

Growler, a Citra-hopped pilsner, from Brewdog's DIYDog101 PDF
Nicely balanced with citra playing well with malts and pilsner style. a bit more yellow gold than the photo suggests


----------



## Gloveski

2cranky said:


> 7891CE8C-902A-47D9-A306-90589ACF40AC.JPG
> Session IPA 4.5%
> I know IPAs are usually heavier but I wanted a slightly lighter IPA yet still big hops and bitterness. 59 IBUs
> Turned out ok, seems to have mellowed a bit since kegging a few weeks ago. I need to learn to age them
> Really clean finish which makes it easy to put a few away.
> Amarillo, Cascade, Galaxy



Going to have a go at a session IPA myself , interested to see what mash temps ect were


----------



## hwall95

Batlic porter I lagered for two weeks and keg last night. OG was 1.080 and finish high at 1.020 so quite thick and tasty. Lovely beer to sip on


----------



## 2cranky

Gloveski said:


> Going to have a go at a session IPA myself , interested to see what mash temps ect were




Mash 65c 75 minutes
sparge 68c


----------



## Dan Pratt

2cranky said:


> IMG_0204.PNG
> Mash 65c 75 minutes
> sparge 68c


That finish for a session IPA is too dry. Mash at 70c for 45mins and get a final gravity around 1.012.


----------



## droid

I know one commercial brewer at 65.5 for his session IPA


----------



## mckenry

Kegged this 10 minutes ago.
Peckitts Bitter (and for good reason)


----------



## TheWiggman

Dortmunder​ Export. Mostly BB pale with a handful of Munich I. Tettanger and hallertauer to around 30 IBU with 34/70. Not your classic dry lager, but an enjoyable Euro lager which I reckon is worth the brewing effort.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

TheWiggman said:


> 1495952031260.jpg
> Dortmunder​ Export. Mostly BB pale with a handful of Munich I. Tettanger and hallertauer to around 30 IBU with 34/70. Not your classic dry lager, but an enjoyable Euro lager which I reckon is worth the brewing effort.


Great photo, I'm counting down to the end of working all weekend and that's making me thirsty.


----------



## abyss

This is only half a glass because the ******* keg blew out but I've been loving it.
Morgan's QLD lager with a tin of malt enhancer dry hopped with Cluster flowers, POR and Tett pellets.
Brewed as a lager with O2,cold crashing and shit. Too easy.


----------



## 2cranky

Pratty1 said:


> That finish for a session IPA is too dry. Mash at 70c for 45mins and get a final gravity around 1.012.


Dunno mate, it was delicious. I wanted a clean dry finish. To me, too full a body doesn't suit the light ABV. (home brew light) 
Besides the cara-pils gives the body a bit of a boost without the cloying finish.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

This one is an Old Ale that I brewed for my Apex Club's 1500th dinner meeting in February. I bottled it two weeks prior to the dinner and being 8% ABV it was hard to say how it was going to turn out going into the bottle as the boozy flavours needed time to settle down. I was more than a little nervous as I was giving this beer away to 30 people including the Apex National President, the local mayor and our State MP.

I told everyone to be patient with it and not crack it until the end of May. I kept back half a dozen, for testing purposes you understand. So I cracked this one on the weekend, being that it was the end of May.

Turns out it's the best beer I've ever brewed (notwithstanding my recent Belgian dark strong which hasn't been in bottle long enough to tell). It has lovely roast flavours without being overly heavy and a flavour I'm likening to madeira wine, accompanied by a wonderful alcohol warmth that just sits nicely in the background. 

I don't know if it's strictly to style (I used ESB yeast as I had it on hand and wanted some of the flavours that I know this produces), but I know I like it and will brew it again.


----------



## 2cranky

Crazy8 double IPA 
8%
8 hops
Great on a cold night with a hot curry.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Feedbag barley beer. Malted in the shed at work. 

Surprisingly quite drinkable.

Wakitu hops and K97 yeast.


----------



## earle

Buckwheat Pale Ale - not a GF beer, just used the buckwheat as an adjunct


----------



## Mardoo

What did the buckwheat bring to it?


----------



## Danscraftbeer

New World Ale.
I made a personal customize of this style into Beersmith as it will be a go to style for me when brewing.

This new one on tap 20 days from brew day. Its so yummy it blows me away to be the thing I have been trying to find in years of brewing.

Photo no, its hardly worthy its about 17EBC and cloudy. Aroma is beer with extra!, hoppy good. Malt good and with fruitiness.
Flavour Is a cracker.
Like Holy shit! licking your lips afterwards trying to decipher sweet yummy tropical fruit punch but it is Beer! with dry bitterness aftertaste that forces your taste buds and your thirst to try more to quench. 

Hops: Victoria (home grown) for bittering.
Mosaic (pellets) with some Cascade flowers for late boil.
Cascade (home grown flowers) with a little Mosaic for Hop Stands.
Pale Malt base with ~24% specialty malts (cant remember right now and details irrelevant for personal preference etc.) 

This is the style guideline I came up with as a broad range but for me I will use the kind of ingredients that get tropical punch/cross/ beer flavours but that is not exclusive at all to the flavour profile of this style, :unsure: its just this version etc.

New World Ale guideline: :huh: Its a broad range but in the four ingredient rule of Beer. Malt, Hops, Water, Yeast.
OG = 1.035 - 1.080
FG = 1.004 - 1.016
IBU = 20 - 60
Carbonation = 2.0 - 3.0 Vols
EBC = 10 - 30


This one in my glass is at 4.8% ABV and balanced accordingly as in all the little indicators are close to being inline at the 1/3 range of the profile.


----------



## earle

earle said:


> Buckwheat Pale Ale - not a GF beer, just used the buckwheat as an adjunct





Mardoo said:


> What did the buckwheat bring to it?


I really like the colour of this one but I think its from the malts rather than the buckwheat. The buckwheat has added a bit of a nutty flavour and maybe a bit of a different mouthfeel. Looking forward to sharing and getting some feedback.


----------



## mofox1

Harvest pale ale. Pic from last night, not a sneaky Sunday starter.




This has dropped so clear it's amazing... Or maybe it's just the first brew for a long while that is either not black, or well dry hopped. The week long stint at 0c might have helped too.

Nice colour from the Munich & crystal, used a whole kilo of my Cascade and Chinook in the 70L brew, with all but 120g at or after 0min. Flavour is intense... just wow.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Got some sunshine last weekend and enjoyed a pint of fresh ale.

Fake Blonde

5.2% and 28ibu

Fermented with W34/70 at 15c

Dry hopped with 5g per Litre 6 hop combo

Yum! Beer.


----------



## droid

some might refer to this pic as _looks like swill_...and I'd say get with the times, just because it aint your thing, doesn't mean it isn't a thing

it smells great, tastes great and when I look at it I think of juice - so here's to pulpy session IPA's and the many more batches to come



image hosting over 5mb


----------



## droid

for someone not fully into stouts, there seems to always be stout on hand here with 40ltrs of RIS and this 20ltr batch. This was a colab brew but maybe I don't treat stouts with enough respect as it seems to come down to, how can I make this a bit different when there's a stout being brewed.

Fermented out with sour cherry funk gigayeast, but it wouldn't have got much sourness as the batch wasn't very acidic. It's interesting though, it smells a little young or tart but has some nice coffee, roasty body with a hint of cherry, not bad, not bad at all and hopefully will give me a good cake for a big sour cherry choc RIS

gotta get up on the roof later this arvo - that should prove interesting at 6.6%

cheers to all the stout fiends out there



upload img


----------



## droid

^pity I can't take a decent stout pic haha

the bottle on the bench had warmed up a little and there's def some cherry on the nose


----------



## Matplat

Citra pale ale and pizza, is there a better combo??? Funkin so good....


----------



## tj2204

IMG_5038



__ tj2204
__ 11/6/17






Brown porter courtesy of @Matplat nice chocolate and coffee flavours and velvety mouthfeel. Absolutely love it!


----------



## warra48

tj2204 said:


> IMG_5038
> 
> 
> 
> __ tj2204
> __ 11/6/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown porter courtesy of @Matplat nice chocolate and coffee flavours and velvety mouthfeel. Absolutely love it!



Brown Porter is a great style, one of my favourites. Looks great, by the way.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Me too. Made one because I was down on the grains needed for a stout.

Excellent beer.


----------



## Seaquebrew

warra48 said:


> Brown Porter is a great style, one of my favourites. Looks great, by the way.


Where do you get those glasses?


----------



## tj2204

Seaquebrew said:


> Where do you get those glasses?



I got those from Peter's of Kensington, also available at Victoria's Basement - about $20 for 4. Or you can get them from craft'd $15 each.


----------



## Seaquebrew

tj2204 said:


> I got those from Peter's of Kensington, also available at Victoria's Basement - about $20 for 4. Or you can get them from craft'd $15 each.


Thanks mate

I don't need more glasses, but want them 

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead

My American Brown. Lightly based the malt bill around Janets brown. Used fortnight hops late boil and dryhoped with fortnight and centennial. Think some saaz d flowers went in whirlpool too.
Its probably the juicyest beer ive ever tasted. Not as malt forward like i planned but a really good beer. Ill be brewing this again for sure. Maybe back off the hops a little to let all the malt shine through.


----------



## btrots87

My first hefeweizen came out pretty well. About 50/50 pilsner and wheat malt with a little acidulated malt to lower the pH. Single bittering addition of hallertau hersbrucker for 20 IBUs and fermented with WB06.

I prefer the banana esters to the clove flavours so I fermented around 20C to try and push that character a bit which seems to have worked well. I also love the thick white head it has after pouring. 

Not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## abyss

Started on this last Sunday morning but couldn't get the photo to load.
Blue Mountains Lager kit dry hopped with POR, Cluster and NB.
We smashed the keg that arvo.


----------



## Dan Pratt

btrots87 said:


> View attachment 106369
> 
> 
> My first hefeweizen came out pretty well. About 50/50 pilsner and wheat malt with a little acidulated malt to lower the pH. Single bittering addition of hallertau hersbrucker for 20 IBUs and fermented with WB06.
> 
> I prefer the banana esters to the clove flavours so I fermented around 20C to try and push that character a bit which seems to have worked well. I also love the thick white head it has after pouring.
> 
> Not bad for a first attempt.



here is a great article for hefeweizen flavours.

http://braumagazin.de/article/brewing-bavarian-weissbier-all-you-ever-wanted-to-know/


----------



## btrots87

Dan Pratt said:


> here is a great article for hefeweizen flavours.
> 
> http://braumagazin.de/article/brewing-bavarian-weissbier-all-you-ever-wanted-to-know/



Thanks for that, interesting read.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Saison has finally come good. 

I did 100 litres of kolsch for one of my first brews on the 150 litre system with the 50 litre brau and the 114 litre ss kettle.

Efficiency was way higher than I expected and i ended up with 1.065 (roughly) wort. So, I ran off the calculated amount at start of boil, to the brau and added water to 27 litres to create this saison. 
Boiled with Saaz plugs and added a bit of Indian coriander. 
Fermented with belle saison (first time use) and start and finish 1.054 to 1.002. 
Fermented at 32 degrees....big mistake with this yeast lol. Waaay too many esters and fusals 
Here it is. After a month or 2 in the keg. Tastes beautiful and malty with a nice dry finish. Slight Spivey flavour from the saaz. 
Not bad at about 6% or so.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

75% Gladfield pilsner and 25% homemade Feedbag malt. A handful of roasted wheat thrown in. Not the prettiest but smooth and very nice drinking.


----------



## Matplat

First pour from my new keg setup, English brown, pretty much nailed it [emoji109][emoji109][emoji109]

Now I'm gonna go and pitch the next ESB.... #brewinglife


----------



## Gloveski

Tapped these about a week ago
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Clone , really like the mouth feel of this one will use the grainbill for this again for sure , slightly to strong a bitter after taste for me on this one. Will adjust recipe slightly for my taste




My Dr Smurto's Golden Ale , photo doesnt do the colour justice. Now I can see why everyone raves about this one . My wife loves this one she even poured herself a few pints while I was away for work lol . This is perfectly balance in my eyes just the right amount of bitterness etc . Going to brew again for sure . Might have a crack at brewing this with the same grainbill and maybe a different hop like Citra ? Has anyone tried this ?


----------



## Gloveski

Matplat said:


> First pour from my new keg setup, English brown, pretty much nailed it [emoji109][emoji109][emoji109]
> 
> Now I'm gonna go and pitch the next ESB.... #brewinglife


That is a cracking looking beer their mate any chance of sharing the recipe


----------



## tugger

My hoppy porter. 
5kg mo
300g carafa2 
500g oats
10g centennial at 10 mins 
90g centennial in the cube. 
No dry hops. 



It's fantastic.


----------



## Matplat

Gloveski said:


> That is a cracking looking beer their mate any chance of sharing the recipe



Gladly! Salt and acid additions to suit my fairly alkaline brisbane water, I think Bru'n'water said I would have a mash pH of around 5.4 mashing in 20l and then sparging with 12.7l

From memory I went over on efficiency, and went from 1.054 down to 1.014.

*Newcy Brown*
Northern English Brown Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.050
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 15.0 (EBC): 29.6
Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (89.11%)
0.200 kg Crystal 80 (3.96%)
0.200 kg Shepards Delight (3.96%)
0.100 kg Victory (1.98%)
0.050 kg Chocolate, Pale (0.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Target Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Hydrochloric @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with M42 - New World Strong Ale


----------



## Gloveski

Matplat said:


> Gladly! Salt and acid additions to suit my fairly alkaline brisbane water, I think Bru'n'water said I would have a mash pH of around 5.4 mashing in 20l and then sparging with 12.7l
> 
> From memory I went over on efficiency, and went from 1.054 down to 1.014.
> 
> *Newcy Brown*
> Northern English Brown Ale
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ----------------
> Batch Size (L): 23.0
> Total Grain (kg): 5.050
> Total Hops (g): 55.00
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
> Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
> Colour (SRM): 15.0 (EBC): 29.6
> Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
> Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
> Boil Time (Minutes): 60
> 
> *Grain Bill*
> ----------------
> 4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (89.11%)
> 0.200 kg Crystal 80 (3.96%)
> 0.200 kg Shepards Delight (3.96%)
> 0.100 kg Victory (1.98%)
> 0.050 kg Chocolate, Pale (0.99%)
> 
> *Hop Bill*
> ----------------
> 25.0 g Target Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
> 30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
> 
> *Misc Bill*
> ----------------
> 4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
> 1.0 g Hydrochloric @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
> 3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 2.0 g Hydrochloric @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
> 
> Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
> Fermented at 18°C with M42 - New World Strong Ale



Nice cheers mate


----------



## technobabble66

View attachment 106536

Westy12 clone
The Vic Brewers know the shiz. 4-5 months out. Gradually trending to balance.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Low Cal _piss _Ale. With Beersmith and Aussie Home Brewer forums operating.
OG=1.036 FG = 1.002. ABV = 4.4%. Its getting better with cold keg conditioning yes I'm surprized in flavour unexpected ways.
Very Beer! Sessionable, cold/crisp with a load more flavour character than say a shelf low carb beer etc. Earthy, more malty and nectar when warmer and flatter.
More Beer aroma and flavour than the richer version that is more malty and hop forward like the stronger version I just pitched.

That Hydrometer reading for the stronger full body version is OG = 1.074.


----------



## tj2204

American farmhouse/saison sort of thing - ale/wheat/vienna, bittered with chinook or Columbus I think, then mosaic late. Recultured DuPont bottle yeast.


----------



## TheWiggman

Cooper's Stout base recipe with Scottish Ale yeast as a repitch. 600g of black malt and 450g wheat I think. Super Pride for bittering my only. Ended up at 6.6%. Absolutely no charcoal, ashy flavour but rather bold roasty warmth that one associastes with a stout. Quite lucious and smooth with a warm alcoholic kick to it. The head is like an espresso shot and lasts 'til the bottom of the glass. The only downfall is the slight Scottish character the yeast has brought out - surprise surprise - which is probably all I'd change next time. A proper stout finally!


----------



## droid

This is a sneaky taste of a Sour Cherry Stout. Mid-last week I added 900gms of cherries which had been pitted, frozen then thawed (x3). Probably a beer that will age well at cellar temps. I think the cherries can stay in the keg and I'll try it again late in the week. Once carbed in the keg it will go into bottles.


----------



## BrockHops

Gloveski said:


> View attachment 106480
> 
> Tapped these about a week ago
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Clone , really like the mouth feel of this one will use the grainbill for this again for sure , slightly to strong a bitter after taste for me on this one. Will adjust recipe slightly for my taste
> 
> View attachment 106481
> 
> 
> My Dr Smurto's Golden Ale , photo doesnt do the colour justice. Now I can see why everyone raves about this one . My wife loves this one she even poured herself a few pints while I was away for work lol . This is perfectly balance in my eyes just the right amount of bitterness etc . Going to brew again for sure . Might have a crack at brewing this with the same grainbill and maybe a different hop like Citra ? Has anyone tried this ?


Mate, just tucking into my Dr Smurtos golden ale with subbed-in hops;
Cascade in the boil,
Dry hop with Amarillo and Citra

Each time I crack another, I just go ,f#&K that's good!
I may try a all Citra Pale just to get the full feel of it.


----------



## Gloveski

BrockHops said:


> Mate, just tucking into my Dr Smurtos golden ale with subbed-in hops;
> Cascade in the boil,
> Dry hop with Amarillo and Citra
> 
> Each time I crack another, I just go ,f#&K that's good!
> I may try a all Citra Pale just to get the full feel of it.



yeah I am thinking of doing Dr smurto grainbill with citra for the hops in the future


----------



## Gloveski

Well over the weekend tried a few brews for research purposes lol



Brewdog Dead Pony Club , wanted to try a session IPA as this recipe is easy to get hold of . To be honest wasn't overly impressed definately tastes watery to me . Much prefer Modus Operandi Session Ipa




SNPA on the left and mine on the right , colur not the same and mine is more bitter as I suspected , SNPA much more balance than mine and will have another crack at it down the track

Also tried LC Fire Falcon Hoppy Red on Tap , didn't mind this at all dont think its something I could drink alot of though


----------



## tj2204

Quick, cheap & cheerful American blonde.


----------



## Matplat

English brown somehow tastes better out of a pint glass, rather than the usual tulip [emoji108]


----------



## Matplat

Gloveski said:


> To be honest wasn't overly impressed definately tastes watery to me . Much prefer Modus Operandi Session Ipa



I'll second that, the MO session IPA (wippa snippa) was absolutely unreal when I had it on tap on the sunny coast. Up there in my top 10 for sure.


----------



## Mardoo

Heart Reconstruction Vienna Lager - pressure-fermenter sample before final lagering. It ended up strong at 6.8%, but it's just all malt and yeast character. And...wait for it...the wife loves it. Finally!

I put this one down a week before a quintuple cardiac bypass, which allowed me to take the long way home, as I couldn't do a lot more than adjust temps on the fridge.

Nice thing about pressure fermenting, you can choose your carb level and your initial tastes tell you whether that's right. Happy with this one, after two tippers (just due to the fact I don't drink what I don't like). It's carbed about where I want it.


----------



## btrots87

Irish Red. Pretty happy with the colour and I feel I got close to the flavour I remember from my trip to Ireland last year.

Really happy with the pour out of the stout attachment on the intertap too. Makes a big difference to the taste of the beer.


----------



## razz

btrots87 said:


> Irish Red. Pretty happy with the colour and I feel I got close to the flavour I remember from my trip to Ireland last year.
> 
> Really happy with the pour out of the stout attachment on the intertap too. Makes a big difference to the taste of the beer.
> 
> View attachment 106777
> View attachment 106778



No nitro in the keg, just the stout attachment at the tap?


----------



## btrots87

razz said:


> No nitro in the keg, just the stout attachment at the tap?



No nitro, all my kegs are on the same regulator, carbed at about 12psi at 5C. Just screwed the tap attachment on and poured a beer. It's a slow pour at that pressure but it's worth the wait. Gives a nice creamy head and leaves just enough carbonation to keep the head in the glass the whole way down. 

It does drip quite a bit out of the stout attachment though. Makes a mess of my drip tray.


----------



## nosco

So this my American amber/ red ipa. I used Deny's favorite ( yeast) as i wanted it a bit malty. A bit more roast than i had hoped for but pretty tastey.
Perfect colour but im not sure if its my recipe or the accidental 2 hour boil. I was brewing on a keggle at the same time and when i measured the pre boil volume i accidentally compared it with the keggle recipe. I added about 5lt more water to my 98lt lt before i twigged. Extended boil to get the volume down [emoji16] Since using my Guten though i have a feeling that my 5500w element is ading more colour than i thought. Just learning about thermal load now.....[emoji54]


----------



## lespaul

nosco said:


> So this my American amber/ red ipa. I used Deny's favorite ( yeast) as i wanted it a bit malty. A bit more roast than i had hoped for but pretty tastey.
> Perfect colour but im not sure if its my recipe or the accidental 2 hour boil. I was brewing on a keggle at the same time and when i measured the pre boil volume i accidentally compared it with the keggle recipe. I added about 5lt more water to my 98lt lt before i twigged. Extended boil to get the volume down [emoji16] Since using my Guten though i have a feeling that my 5500w element is ading more colour than i thought. Just learning about thermal load now.....[emoji54]


looks good!
what are those glasses nosco?


----------



## nosco

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Spiegela...959807?hash=item4b1641d2ff:g:yEkAAOSwHHFZASkO

Gee'z thats a good price too.


----------



## Dan Pratt

My first Munich Helles

clean, clear and soft!

Happy Brewing

4.8%
18ibu

75/25 pils/vienna

W34/70 @ 9c

90min boil, Magnum @ 60mins


----------



## fletcher

Dan Pratt said:


> My first Munich Helles
> 
> clean, clear and soft!
> 
> Happy Brewing
> 
> 4.8%
> 18ibu
> 
> 75/25 pils/vienna
> 
> W34/70 @ 9c
> 
> 90min boil, Magnum @ 60mins
> 
> View attachment 106849



looks great mate! any hint of bird poo? haha


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> looks great mate! any hint of bird poo? haha


haha. Not a trace.


----------



## Batz

Hobgoblin Clone. As close to perfect as I ever want, loving this.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Session IPA

Ale Base
15% Vienna
10% carapils
4% light crystal

mashed at 70c

late hops with Rakua/Nelson Sauvin

nom, nom, nom!!


----------



## abyss

This is ******* tasty.
50 litre, 5 can Homie Lager (ale)
Dry hopped with Cluster and Enigma.
Keg hopped with Wai iti.


----------



## warra48

abyss said:


> View attachment 106881
> This is ******* tasty.
> 50 litre, 5 can Homie Lager (ale)
> Dry hopped with Cluster and Enigma.
> Keg hopped with Wai iti.



Don't like the look of your nibbles. The beer, yeah, looks good. The nibbles will kill you.


----------



## tj2204

Batz said:


> Hobgoblin Clone. As close to perfect as I ever want, loving this.



Looks awesome.

Mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Coodgee

abyss said:


> View attachment 106881
> This is ******* tasty.
> 50 litre, 5 can Homie Lager (ale)
> Dry hopped with Cluster and Enigma.
> Keg hopped with Wai iti.



best beer snap ever!


----------



## niftinev

great pic abyss haven't seen one of those gold mugs since the early seventies


----------



## abyss

niftinev said:


> great pic abyss haven't seen one of those gold mugs since the early seventies


Yea when I was a kid my mates Mother used to make goats milk junket in the same mug and we loved em.


----------



## technobabble66

Back to beer. 







The Black Latvian. (Kirin lager clone with the 150g each of carafa 1 & melanoiden in the cube). So basically a schwartzbier. Done with S-189. 
******* tasty, if I do say so myself!
(I have a friend called kieron who's Latvian heritage).


----------



## stewy

ESB

86% Golden Promise
4% Light Crystal
3% Dark crystal
3.5% Victory
3.5% Aromatic
All EKG
WLP002

Lovely drop. 002 is a beast. Grain to glass in 9 days


----------



## Matplat

tj2204 said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Mind sharing the recipe?



I'll second that request @Batz


----------



## Gloveski

My first own recipe started out as a Modus Operandi Session IPA clone.
Used the same ingredients with my own spin on it and called it chinsimtra session IPA

Taste wise the best brew I have made so far by a mile the smooth bitterness from FWH is exactly what I was looking for had a few so far that I have made that the bitterness has been a bit harsh for my liking
But as you can see from second photo the floaties visually is a killer , it was a wierd fermentation that looked wierdly layered the whole way through. I used clear brite as I do for all my brews along with gelatin . I racked like I do all my brews and noticed transfering that a white suspended substance happened would transfer to keg at times I thought maybe protein ?
Anyway after about ten pints it has cleared , but I was wondering maybe my mash schedule or ingredients?

Mash schedule was 60 min at 69c
mash out was 10 min 76

Other than the floaties head retention could be better so if anyone has any ideas to tweek this they would be greatly appreciated as its a great drop

Ingredients list is also attached in photos


----------



## Gloveski

Gloveski said:


> My first own recipe started out as a Modus Operandi Session IPA clone.
> Used the same ingredients with my own spin on it and called it chinsimtra session IPA
> 
> Taste wise the best brew I have made so far by a mile the smooth bitterness from FWH is exactly what I was looking for had a few so far that I have made that the bitterness has been a bit harsh for my liking
> But as you can see from second photo the floaties visually is a killer , it was a wierd fermentation that looked wierdly layered the whole way through. I used clear brite as I do for all my brews along with gelatin . I racked like I do all my brews and noticed transfering that a white suspended substance happened would transfer to keg at times I thought maybe protein ?
> Anyway after about ten pints it has cleared , but I was wondering maybe my mash schedule or ingredients?
> 
> Mash schedule was 60 min at 69c
> mash out was 10 min 76
> 
> Other than the floaties head retention could be better so if anyone has any ideas to tweek this they would be greatly appreciated as its a great drop
> 
> Ingredients list is also attached in photos
> 
> View attachment 107147
> View attachment 107148
> View attachment 107149




also hopstand was at 70C for 30 minutes


----------



## hwall95

Freshly kegged Vienna galaxy ale fresh wort from Cannon Hill brewing that I made with the younger brother due to being short of time. 

Base beer was really tasty but dry hopped it with 50g of Galaxy just to make it a bit more intense. Solid beer to enjoy while brewing a big dark stout. 

Will be even better once it has a few days to settle out and clear.


----------



## hwall95

Missed the photo... Wish you could add a photo via edit option


----------



## Bribie G

Australian Premium Lager with Ella

Biofine rocks


----------



## TidalPete

Pretty good Bribie.
Have yet to give my Biofine a go.
How long is it now? Two weeks?
Did you shake the keg?


----------



## Stouter

I think that photo alone from Bribie has me sold on the biofine.

It might have help this effort above along more. My Gero Pale. Very tasty, just not very clear.
A big thank you to Headmaster glasses and a cold fridge for the assistance with the head on this.


----------



## Stouter

And my Breakfast Stout which is coming up to two months in the bottle.
After looking at Ducatiboy Stu's Pillar of Stout, and what I had on hand, I came up with this. My first try with a rolled oats addition, and also using Wyeast and oxygen wand combo.
If it tastes like this after two months and gets better with age, then you won't be able to kick the smile off my face at two and a half months!
Now to get brewing some more.


----------



## Bribie G

TidalPete said:


> Pretty good Bribie.
> Have yet to give my Biofine a go.
> How long is it now? Two weeks?
> Did you shake the keg?


Pete, 10 days but it's been more or less like that for a week now. I didn't actually shake the keg. When I'd filled it I thought "hey I've got this Biofine, so I just tipped a capful into the beer in the keg. It was almost instant, as the Biofine went in it left what looked like a smoke trail down through the brew as everything flocced and the invisible stuff became visible. 
I just kegged off another and put the Biofine in first so it got well mixed in as the beer transferred.


----------



## Bribie G

Stouter said:


> View attachment 107172
> 
> 
> And my Breakfast Stout which is coming up to two months in the bottle.
> After looking at Ducatiboy Stu's Pillar of Stout, and what I had on hand, I came up with this. My first try with a rolled oats addition, and also using Wyeast and oxygen wand combo.
> If it tastes like this after two months and gets better with age, then you won't be able to kick the smile off my face at two and a half months!
> Now to get brewing some more.


Stout season.
I want one of those right now


----------



## Stouter

Bribie G said:


> Stout season.
> I want one of those right now


I consider Stout a perennial that doesn't bend to seasons, but yeah I hear you, it's cold here too.


----------



## TidalPete

Ah yes! It's stout time! 

Tsarina's Knickers Russian Imperial Stout.
Eight months old plus & 9.7 % with French oak chips, OP rum & vanilla beans.


----------



## mofox1

TidalPete said:


> Ah yes! It's stout time!
> 
> Tsarina's Knickers Russian Imperial Stout.
> Eight months old plus & 9.7 % with French oak chips, OP rum & vanilla beans.
> 
> View attachment 107175


Well that's all fancy like. When/how did you add all the extras?

I've got my first real RIS in a keg now, and took under advice to keep it "neat" (at least for the first one) but was definitely tempted to add some bourbon soak oak chips...


----------



## TidalPete

Soaked the (toasted) chips & vanilla beans in the OP rum for seven days then added the lot,rum & all (using a suspended voile bag) to the keg for the duration.
Mind you, the French oak chips were around eight years old & had lost a lot of their potency.
Checked for taste every couple of weeks.but finally just left the lot in the keg. Tapped it a couple of weeks ago.
Oak taste is in the background & not excessive to me anyway.
Not nearly as good as some of those RIS's stored in an old rum barrel though. Yum!


----------



## Stouter

TidalPete said:


> Soaked the (toasted) chips & vanilla beans in the OP rum for seven days then added the lot,rum & all (using a suspended voile bag) to the keg for the duration.
> Mind you, the French oak chips were around eight years old & had lost a lot of their potency.
> Checked for taste every couple of weeks.but finally just left the lot in the keg. Tapped it a couple of weeks ago.
> Oak taste is in the background & not excessive to me anyway.
> Not nearly as good as some of those RIS's stored in an old rum barrel though. Yum!


That's the sort of devotion my wife keeps talking about.


----------



## Gloveski

Bribie G said:


> Australian Premium Lager with Ella
> 
> Biofine rocks
> 
> View attachment 107170



Interesting mate how would you compare it to gelatin if you have used it ?


----------



## Gloveski

Gloveski said:


> My first own recipe started out as a Modus Operandi Session IPA clone.
> Used the same ingredients with my own spin on it and called it chinsimtra session IPA
> 
> Taste wise the best brew I have made so far by a mile the smooth bitterness from FWH is exactly what I was looking for had a few so far that I have made that the bitterness has been a bit harsh for my liking
> But as you can see from second photo the floaties visually is a killer , it was a wierd fermentation that looked wierdly layered the whole way through. I used clear brite as I do for all my brews along with gelatin . I racked like I do all my brews and noticed transfering that a white suspended substance happened would transfer to keg at times I thought maybe protein ?
> Anyway after about ten pints it has cleared , but I was wondering maybe my mash schedule or ingredients?
> 
> Mash schedule was 60 min at 69c
> mash out was 10 min 76
> 
> Other than the floaties head retention could be better so if anyone has any ideas to tweek this they would be greatly appreciated as its a great drop
> 
> Ingredients list is also attached in photos
> 
> View attachment 107147
> View attachment 107148
> View attachment 107149




well problem sorted ..............well kind of as the keg kicked last night to my utter disgust whilst watching the footy . I'm sure that keg had a hole in it . Will be brewing this a gain but might try some biofine instead of gelatin to see if that has any effect


----------



## Bribie G

Gloveski said:


> Interesting mate how would you compare it to gelatin if you have used it ?


I have used gelatine in the past and got some nice clear ales, but after a week. Biofine worked far quicker. Also as you can see, no chill haze. 
I use Brewbright at the end of boil and that gets me nearly all the way, but in the case of lagers in particular I often ended up with hazes that gelatine wouldn't touch.

Also gelatine tends to produce "fluffy bottom" so it's not an idea to move the kegs around, for example when repacking the kegerator.


----------



## fletcher

Bribie G said:


> Pete, 10 days but it's been more or less like that for a week now. I didn't actually shake the keg. When I'd filled it I thought "hey I've got this Biofine, so I just tipped a capful into the beer in the keg. It was almost instant, as the Biofine went in it left what looked like a smoke trail down through the brew as everything flocced and the invisible stuff became visible.
> I just kegged off another and put the Biofine in first so it got well mixed in as the beer transferred.



not trying to de-rail the thread at all, but did you notice any flavour changes mate? a sponsor's website suggests it brings out maltiness and accentuates yeast esters. if not, then i'm damn sold. that looks amazing for simply popping a cap into a keg.


----------



## Dan Pratt

American Wheat Ale.

dropped clear for some reason.....

70% Ale
30% Wheat

@65c

Fermented with US05

4.5% and 22ibu

Magnum at 60m = 7ibu
Citra, Galaxy and Cascade at WP = 15ibu

same WP combo for the dry hop at 2g/L

targetted 5.2 pH and got a crisp finish.


----------



## Bribie G

fletcher said:


> not trying to de-rail the thread at all, but did you notice any flavour changes mate? a sponsor's website suggests it brings out maltiness and accentuates yeast esters. if not, then i'm damn sold. that looks amazing for simply popping a cap into a keg.


To my taste it's really brought out the maltiness - the grain bill was just domestic Barrett Burston plus about a third Wey Vienna, but to me it tastes almost pure Kraut! 

There's a Biofine Thread over in Grains and Adjuncts section that I started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cliffo

3.9% Session IPA

82% BB Pale, 6.5% Caramunich II, 5% Munich, 3.5% Wheat, 3% Acidulated.

Cascade and Simcoe hops.


----------



## Matplat

American amber ale, 50g of fortnight in the cube was the entire hop bill.

Brewed for a mates wedding, fortunately the heathens didn't go for it and left me with 3/4 of a keg! Someone asked what it was and when I told them, they said "sounds like some of that fancy beer, no thanks" then went for XXXX summer instead [emoji13] You can take a horse to water but you can't make it drink...


----------



## Digga

abyss said:


> View attachment 106881
> This is ******* tasty.
> 50 litre, 5 can Homie Lager (ale)
> Dry hopped with Cluster and Enigma.
> Keg hopped with Wai iti.



Nice ashtray


----------



## technobabble66

Marzen. 
Tastes approximately 10.36 times better than it looks. Only a few days in the keg after a sneaky little force carbing, and improving on a daily basis. Very very happy for a first attempt. Looking forward to the bottles after a few weeks. 
Even SWMBO says "possibly your best beer yet". That's good enough for me!


----------



## Bribie G

Matplat said:


> American amber ale, 50g of fortnight in the cube was the entire hop bill.
> 
> Brewed for a mates wedding, fortunately the heathens didn't go for it and left me with 3/4 of a keg! Someone asked what it was and when I told them, they said "sounds like some of that fancy beer, no thanks" then went for XXXX summer instead [emoji13] You can take a horse to water but you can't make it drink...


Commiserations. Did they say "ooh that's a bit _different_" ?


----------



## Dan Pratt

New Beer Alert!!

Rye IPA

6.8% ABV and around 60ibu

17% Rye malt and fermented with 007 Dry English Ale, finished around 1008

Columbus to 23ibu FWH - 90min boil
Amarillo @ 30m
Citra/Mosaic/Galaxy @ 5m
Citra/Mosaic/Galaxy @ 90c for 20mins ( 10m hopstand, 10m whirlpool )

Super juicy aroma with resinous flavour combined with the Rye spice and bittering...Winner!


----------



## rude

Digga said:


> Nice ashtray


Is it a green lip ab


----------



## rude

Dan Pratt said:


> New Beer Alert!!
> 
> Rye IPA
> 
> 6.8% ABV and around 60ibu
> 
> 17% Rye malt and fermented with 007 Dry English Ale, finished around 1008
> 
> Columbus to 23ibu FWH - 90min boil
> Amarillo @ 30m
> Citra/Mosaic/Galaxy @ 5m
> Citra/Mosaic/Galaxy @ 90c for 20mins ( 10m hopstand, 10m whirlpool )
> 
> Super juicy aroma with resinous flavour combined with the Rye spice and bittering...Winner!
> 
> View attachment 107203


Always enjoy youre photos Pratty but all of a sudden they look too big


----------



## Bribie G

Once more unto the Biofine, dear friends, once more;
Or close the wall up with our English drunks.

This one's a Blonde Ale, (BB - Vienna - Sugaz - Superpride - Ella - San Diego Super Yeast.)
Think I might be getting the hang of this brewing thing.


----------



## Matplat

Bribie G said:


> Commiserations. Did they say "ooh that's a bit _different_" ?



Not even.... 

That is some ridiculously clear beer mate!


----------



## Batz

That does look impressive Bribie.
I got caught up in all the Biofine hype and also ordered some, looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Bribie G

Batz said:


> That does look impressive Bribie.
> I got caught up in all the Biofine hype and also ordered some, looking forward to giving it a try.



Blonde Ale. Similar recipe to the one above but all Citra. Second pull out of keg. 

It's Monday 
Kegged with Biofine Saturday afternoon. (48 hours).
Pitched last Sunday with San Diego Super Yeast but that's another story as well. 
As you can see, still flat as a tack but I won't waste the sample 





There is a God.


----------



## Dan Pratt

rude said:


> Always enjoy youre photos Pratty but all of a sudden they look too big



haha, yeah i dunno whats up with that, I will try the Thumbnail attachment next beer


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Batz said:


> Hobgoblin Clone. As close to perfect as I ever want, loving this.



Is the recipe about mate?


----------



## Mardoo

Bribie G said:


> Once more unto the Biofine, dear friends, once more;
> Or close the wall up with our English drunks.
> 
> This one's a Blonde Ale, (BB - Vienna - Sugaz - Superpride - Ella - San Diego Super Yeast.)
> Think I might be getting the hang of this brewing thing.
> View attachment 107216


I believe a naked woman might look even better in that glass, especially if she could do the backstroke...I mean, really, wouldn't anyone think so? We can sub "fairy" for "woman" if that helps...


----------



## droid

technobabble66 said:


> View attachment 107194
> 
> Marzen.
> Tastes approximately 10.36 times better than it looks. Only a few days in the keg after a sneaky little force carbing, and improving on a daily basis. Very very happy for a first attempt. Looking forward to the bottles after a few weeks.
> Even SWMBO says "possibly your best beer yet". That's good enough for me!



wow - that's a photo right there mate! feck that's a good pic!!

been having the odd sneaky here too. This is 2days at 3dC after crashing, put into a PET then C02 filled ~ purged and bumped for a minute or two

pity the focus on the edge of the glass is a bit A.V .. do you ever walk out to your FV, glass in hand humming that old song Desperado? just me?

s-04 yeast
pils, wheat, caramunich1, lots of acidulated, lots of oats, 
64dC mash
pH mash of 4.4 (cold soaked overnight)
4.8pH sparge (7.3 out of the tap, 65ltrs sparge water and then 350mls of orange juice brought it to 4.8
shit-loads of hops in at WP and orange zest 
in summary - a dry, acidic, hop heavy 5.2% pale ale with a soft yeast and rounding out the mouthfeel with oats - there's a lot of hops in this beer but the oats and the yeast are saying bring it on, is that all you've got?!

the mash pH has not taken it too far imho, the next brew here will be cold soaked with the same grain bill and acid, but maybe another yeast as it def softens the hops which doesn't make sense to me I guess, tho the same beer with US05 is a bit harsh

...desperado....


----------



## Dave70

droid said:


> pity the focus on the edge of the glass is a bit A.V ..



Yeah, go full manual. Shits me no end when the beer is ready for its close up, the heads fading, its going flat and the stupid Nikon is going _wirrr - wirrr - wirrr _trying to focus. 
Just sayin.


----------



## abyss

rude said:


> Is it a green lip ab


Na black lip mate.


----------



## Bribie G

Exactly one week in keg on Biofine.
Blonde ale, San Diego Super yeast, all Citra.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ is the biofine bulk buy going ahead?


----------



## Phoney

Raspberry Basil Porter aged on Palo Santo wood.

Recipe here: https://www.homebrewersassociation....spberry-basil-porter-aged-on-palo-santo-wood/

Used WY1450 Dennys favourite.








Wow. Weird beer is an understatement! Firstly, probably my most expensive brew. The ingredients cost around $100. But, the wood sticks are reusable and I only used 750mL of 2.5L of raspberry syrup.

When it finished fermenting after 2 weeks the taste out of the hydrometer tube was sensational. Like a cherry ripe. Not tart at all like the raspberry beers Ive brewed in the past with frozen berries. Just raspberry aroma and aftertaste.

Then I racked it onto a leaves of a bunch of Thai basil leaves soaked in a cup of vodka and 200g of Palo Santo wood sticks (basically incense sticks from the Peruvian Amazon).

Tried it after a week and it was still delicious, taking on herbatious perfumy notes.

Tried it after two weeks and whoah! The flavour is now full-on. Overpowering almost. I had to keg it today, I would hate to think what it would taste like after three weeks as the original recipe calls for.

Now that its cold and carbed, it's drinkable. But still very full on, and just weird. The cherry ripe is still there, but now so is a hint of aniseed, maybe mint and coconut, or other flavours that are completely new to me. None of us here can put our fingers on it.

I overshot my OG to 1.082 so at 8.5%ABV its not something that I'm going to want pints of anyway. A wine glass or two full is more than enough. I hope it mellows out a bit with age, because I've got 19L of it to get through. I must say, sipping it now it is kinda growing on me.

Would I brew it again? Possibly. I think I would either use half of the amount of basil and wood, or only sit it on it for a week, or both.


----------



## laxation

gotta say, props to you for reading the name of that beer and thinking "yeah **** it why not"

it sounds really interesting..


----------



## Phoney

Haha actually I read out the name and SWMBO sang out "yeah brew that one!"

Now of course she won't drink it


----------



## Bribie G

Mardoo said:


> I believe a naked woman might look even better in that glass, especially if she could do the backstroke...I mean, really, wouldn't anyone think so? We can sub "fairy" for "woman" if that helps...


I once had Chappo in my glass, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Bribie G

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ is the biofine bulk buy going ahead?


I didn't actually suggest one, I'm not sure where you could get it in bulk. However I'm tempted to get a litre bottle from Williamswarn, it works out at about half the price of the smaller bottles from the various HB suppliers.


----------



## TidalPete

Bribie G said:


> I didn't actually suggest one, I'm not sure where you could get it in bulk. However I'm tempted to get a litre bottle from Williamswarn, it works out at about half the price of the smaller bottles from the various HB suppliers.



Perhaps overkill ATM IF the Williamswarn is the same product Bribie? Have you found out yet?
Still no info on what sort of a shelf life this stuff has? I'm very interested to know about this.
A cap-full comes to 10ml in my syringe so at your dosage rate that's pretty much 12 kegs before needing another bottle.
Hardly bulk buy material when it's less than $10 a pop.
Just my 2c.


----------



## droid

Same beer as before but full manual mode - nod to dave70, looking for a different shot so I used one of those under-hood mechanics lights from the side, it's a much warmer light colour and changes the beer colour too, cheers - up ya bum


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Still polishing off the keg of 25% feedbag and 75% Glad malt. Cascade hops.

Lovely golden colour. Tasty beer, will be sad when the keg blows.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Friday arvo session Ale.

4% and 35ibu

Nelson Sauvin / Rakua hops


----------



## nosco

Shepard Neame IPA clone i kegged last night poured through the stout spout on an Intertap. I have been getting little to no lacing on my beers of late. While not totaly bad it just doesnt satisfy. I bought all fresh ingredients for this one and it didnt disappoint. I need to get rid of some spec grains i think 

Edit: i tell a lie. Fresh grain not hops. The yeast was a few months old.


----------



## nosco

Pic


----------



## Brewnicorn

A version of Dr Smurto's 4 Shades of Stout. Just hit the spot last night after a long day and some cool weather. [emoji4] Put it down in March this year.

Don't hate me for the glass. A mate seems to have borrowed all my beer glasses from the last session. 

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Helles lager.
4 days on biofine and still getting brighter.


----------



## abyss

Mangrove Jacks Aussie Lager.
Dry hopped with cluster flowers, POR and Dr Rudi pellets. No finnings.
Tasty and bitter.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

English bitter 

Marris
Caraaroma
Brown malt 
Fuggles 
Thames valley 2

Malts right where I like it


----------



## hwall95

First stout I've made for a long time. 

Maris Otter base, oats, brown malt, carafa spec II & III and flaked barley. Used Melbourne Ale yeast and bittered with Simcoe. 

Seems I added a few extra litres or boil off was off as I ended up with 26L so it's a bit of a lighter at 5.3% then I intended but pretty tasty nonetheless. 

Brewed in remembrance of my Papa/Grandpa who recently passed and loved his stouts.


----------



## TheWiggman

Dan Pratt said:


> View attachment 107440
> Friday arvo session Ale.
> 
> 4% and 35ibu
> 
> Nelson Sauvin / Rakua hops


We can all take photos of anything these days but occasionally a pic 'says' something. I can feel myself sitting on a stool in that pic - sun setting, some birds doing their final calls in the background, silence about the house with nothing a matter in the world but yourself and a cold beverage. Almost has a late '80s vibe and wouldn't be surprised if Astro Boy was playing in the background and there were a stack of newspapers on the bench. Top stuff.


----------



## technobabble66

hwall95 said:


> First stout I've made for a long time.
> 
> Maris Otter base, oats, brown malt, carafa spec II & III and flaked barley. Used Melbourne Ale yeast and bittered with Simcoe.
> 
> ....


Hey hwall, 
Looks good!
Any report on what you think the Melbourne Ale yeast has brought to the party? 
Any elements stand out compared to other yeasts you've used?
(I appreciate it's a bit hard if it's your first use of this recipe, and it's more dilute than normal, but just thought I'd ask)


----------



## knot_gillty

A mates Coopers draught. Not too bad. Makes me want to do home brew though, not just mead...


----------



## hwall95

technobabble66 said:


> Hey hwall,
> Looks good!
> Any report on what you think the Melbourne Ale yeast has brought to the party?
> Any elements stand out compared to other yeasts you've used?
> (I appreciate it's a bit hard if it's your first use of this recipe, and it's more dilute than normal, but just thought I'd ask)



To be honest, I'm not exactly sure how to describe what it brings but I've found it taste quite different to English yeast that I normally use for stouts. Could just be imagination but even though the taste is quite different it has a flavour that reminds me tooheys old. 

The beer itself fermented relatively quickly however it did finish a little higher than I would have like so it's a bitter sweet than I had planned. Definitely not a bad beer but personally I would buy an English yeast over Melbourne Ale for stouts.


----------



## hwall95

APA - 5.2% 

Maris Otter, Munich, wheat and crystal. Cube and dry hopped on with Simcoe, Chinook and Citra - lots.

Solid hops with solid malt = yum APA. 

This beer is currently aiding me in writing a bunch of mumbo jumbo regarding what I've learnt from industry experience and why I'm ready to graduate at the end of year. Would much rather be working on something for more beneficial but at least I can have a beer with this shit [emoji16]


----------



## Mardoo

Derp. Derpa derp. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Mardoo

Oh, and this beer is ace! Vienna lager, same specs as I did with MartinOC
a couple years ago,v 100% Vienna to 24-ish IBUs with Hersbrucker, 6-week ferment at 9C, 5 weeks at -1.5C. Tastes fantastic. Clear as I could wish.


----------



## Mardoo

Sorry, replying on mobile, which is problematic.


----------



## Mardoo

Derp. Derpa derp. Nothing to see here.


----------



## bevan

Passion Fruit Berliner Weiss, nice and tart. 4%abv Used wyeast 3191PC and left it in primary for 6 months. Added 500g of passion fruit at 4 1/2 month. Bottled in champagne bottles with champagne yeast EC-1118.
For me the passion fruit is very subtle, thought a mate says it very noticeable for him. Next time I'll add 1kg.


----------



## Lionman

First pressure ferment is packaged and first pour from the keg.

Pacific Ale of sorts, 60/40 pale/wheat, all, mostly late, Galaxy. 4.7ABV 25 IBU.

It actually tastes more bitter than the numbers suggest, the 40g keg hop for 3 days really enhanced the hop profile. I expecting this to fade a bit over time.


----------



## malt junkie

I have a 3 tap keezer that holds 5 kegs, which usually means I have something conditioning. However it seems I took one off tap some time ago. Was a little bored last night so unhitch a keg and hooked up this unlabeled thing, having no idea what the hell was in there. Well they say good things come to those who wait, 7.5% belgian sitting on oak dominoes for near on 2 years, Pure Gold!

I'll take a pic tonight when I have a second sample.


----------



## Kingy

Anderstone American light lager from brewing classic styles, came out at 3.9% I'm not a fan of lagers I brewed this up to have something light on for me old man. It's bloody nice but. 







Cheers!!


----------



## laxation

That's a nice looking shed


----------



## malt junkie

Yeah side ways but bloody awesome!


----------



## fletcher

my first brewed beer in 7 months and first brewed in my new home and state! loving it.

a simple summer ale.
pale, vienna, wheat and cascade and topaz to 30 ibu.
sexy!


----------



## fletcher

Lionman said:


> First pressure ferment is packaged and first pour from the keg.
> 
> Pacific Ale of sorts, 60/40 pale/wheat, all, mostly late, Galaxy. 4.7ABV 25 IBU.
> 
> It actually tastes more bitter than the numbers suggest, the 40g keg hop for 3 days really enhanced the hop profile. I expecting this to fade a bit over time.
> 
> View attachment 107583



looks awesome mate. yeah i've noticed keg hops really beef up the hoppiness to amazing levels, but fade quickly into astringency. best in those sorts of beers you won't be keeping long imo.


----------



## malt junkie

fletcher said:


> my first brewed beer in 7 months and first brewed in my new home and state! loving it.
> 
> a simple summer ale.
> pale, vienna, wheat and cascade and topaz to 30 ibu.
> sexy!
> View attachment 107597


Had to move the brewery a few times (I rent and moved states )Moving house is one thing moving the brew shed is on another level; hope your dialed in to where you want be be soon. First off the rank looks a cracker!!


----------



## Tony121

Latest APA, version #8, getting closer to what I am after but still not there yet.....


----------



## fletcher

malt junkie said:


> Had to move the brewery a few times (I rent and moved states )Moving house is one thing moving the brew shed is on another level; hope your dialed in to where you want be be soon. First off the rank looks a cracker!!



thanks mate. not perfect yet, but after this brew and the one just done, i reckon i'll be on the money. i moved a bunch of times all around inner sydney renting but now am up in the gold coast in my very own home and loving it.


----------



## Zorco

AIPA, gladfields US Ale base, crystal 300g Citra. 200 in dry hopping. 7.8%

Ribs, as garnish


----------



## mofox1

Case swap "dogs breakfast" brew.

Comes across as an ord bitter with a melbourne bitter finish. Go figure.

Good lacing if not head retention.


----------



## malt junkie

There is no way Melbourne bitter has Hall, Mosaic, and Simcoe in it, got this in the fermenter ATM WLP 020, what yeast did you use? Was thinking of thinning down a cube and throwing WLP059 at it.


----------



## mofox1

I diluted my 16L down to 19L, MJ. Half a cake of a Scottish ale yeast for a quick ferment at 16.5. Been kegged almost a month now, just haven't really got into it.

The quick review above, while accurate, mat not give it the due consideration it deserves. So here's more for you (I've had to pour an extra couple of glasses now, but since I've been at the arcade games with the young ones for a party, I bloody deserve it now).

There's not much aroma-wise, slight caramel is about all. Flavour goes a touch fruity but also something "catty" (melb bitter reference). It's not light, in fact quite a decent malty mouthfeel, but does finish very dry. I suspect the IBU's are fairly high, because it only finished at 1.011 (diluted OG assuming in the 50's but couldn't be arsed checking).

I was getting some weird vegetal flavours initially, which is why I let I sit out for a month. Coming good now though.

What yeast did you mean MJ? WLP020 doesn't come up with anything. WLP002? If so may finish a touch high for this. WLP053 sounds the tits tho.


----------



## droid

thoughts are in that glass



some brand new 2nd hand 44g's


----------



## Stouter

I've got my 'Basic Stout' recipe batches down pat now. This pic is after 2 weeks in the bottle, it's very drinkable, but ideal at one month and over. 
On another note, I'm coming up to one year all-grain brewing with the trusty Crown Urn. I'd like to put out a big thanks to all on the site. In the last year I've had a huge learning curve with the info and advice on here, and that's aside from all the crack I've talked in between.
Cheers guys, here's to another year of learning, refining, and great beer!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Irish Red Ale. 4.6%. WY1084.


----------



## hwall95

Stuck doing uni work all day despite the public holiday but better reward myself with a lunch beer. 

Mix kegged of APA (1/3) and Stout (2/3) as had a bit of both left over after kegging. 

Pretty tasty mix. Mixing kegs can be fun [emoji16]


----------



## Bribie G

American Amber Ale
kegged Thursday (now Sunday).
Biofine, _naturellement_


----------



## rude

Bright boy Bribie G


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Drinking a sweet oatmeal stout at the moment, bottled 40 litres of Beamish, and a Hook Norton Double stout clone.


----------



## droid

60ltrs finished, force carbed yesterday so pretty dirty and only 3 weeks old... prolly in my top 5 beers ever made (by me) as long as the hop presence stays... there's a bit of Citra in there!





4.6%

7 kg - German - Pilsner (57.1%)
0.5 kg - German - CaraMunich I (4.1%)
3.25 kg - German - Wheat Malt (26.5%)
0.5 kg - German - Acidulated Malt (4.1%)
1 kg - Rolled Oats (8.2%)
100gms Gladfield Shepherds Delight (for a bit more orange)


10 g - columbus, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.5, Use: First Wort, IBU: 7.34
50 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.4, Use: Whirlpool for 20 min at 99 °C, IBU: 25.46
50 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 6.3, Use: Whirlpool for 20 min at 99 °C, IBU: 19.09
50 g - mosaic, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.6, Use: Hopback for 20 min at 70 °C, IBU: 4.02
50 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 13.5, Use: Hopback for 20 min at 70 °C, IBU: 5.11

280g Citra, dry-hop 5 days at 20C


----------



## Grott

Now that does look like a refreshing drop. Are those glasses good to drink from? and do they give any advantage over the norm?


----------



## Bribie G

There's nothing wrong with recycling jam jars.

To preserve hop presence after kegging, fill keg with water (with a bit of Starsan in it).
Serve the whole keg out of tap.

You then have a keg of CO2

Just crack the lid of the keg enough to get your transfer hose past the lip and start tranferring *immediately. *
Any little bit of oxygen that sneaked in is blown back out as the beer level rises.

Close off *immediately *and CO2 flush the headspace *immediately*. No need to do tricky transfers under pressure through beer posts etc unless you are a nazi. Works great.


----------



## Mardoo

Better yet, do the Starsan as mentioned, and pressure transfer straight from the pressurised fermenter  Its made an incalculable difference to my IPA's and DIPA's. Fully recommend it, and as you can see, it doesn't have to be expensive to get into.


----------



## droid

Grott said:


> Now that does look like a refreshing drop. Are those glasses good to drink from? and do they give any advantage over the norm?



more of a novelty for me Grott, it doesn't hold the head as well as an IPA glass would, but I busted mine so this one gets the gong every now and then


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Just cracked my Bombay white IPA only 10 days in the bottle but......


----------



## rude

APA 5%
Maris Otter
Munich 11 
Caramunich 11
Pale wheat
Carapils

Magnum
Centennial 
Cascade

Shouldn't be drinking as fishing becons
Best days are in a few days so having a few now
Loving my beers at the moment have some ideas to better them


----------



## abyss

Got stuck into these yesterday
Mentioned by Bribie G somewhere
2x coopers larger
2nd gen S04 and O2
Dry hopped Cluster flowers 30g
Very moorish.


----------



## Grott

Is that shovel or probably fork placed there to try and fool us into thinking you have been working? More likely to hold you up after your session with the lager. Looks a nice drop.


----------



## Curly79

Remember this one Droid?
Just cracked it tonight after over 2 years in waiting!
So nice mate! Savored every drop. Chocolate and raisins and everything I hoped for and more. Cheers mate


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Think that's Black & Tans isn't it? Had it recently it was exceptional!


----------



## Curly79

It was from the winter swap at Martin's. Thought it was Johnny's?


----------



## Midnight Brew

Yep thats Black n Tan's (Grant). He humbly glad wrapped it knowing it would never exploded as there was a recent swap rule change at the time.


----------



## Black n Tan

Yep that was mine. Cant believe you still had it! I still have a few bottles left and entered it into Stout Extravaganza this year and it won its' category. Two bottles left now. Hard decision not to enter in VicBrew, but sometimes you have to remind yourself who you brew for...in this case I am keeping them for me!


----------



## Batz

abyss said:


> View attachment 107860
> 
> Got stuck into these yesterday
> Mentioned by Bribie G somewhere
> 2x coopers larger
> 2nd gen S04 and O2
> Dry hopped Cluster flowers 30g
> Very moorish.



Nice picture. Enough said.


----------



## Rambo

To continue the spade theme.

Best thing about finally owning a house... pictures can be hung on the wall and plants can be put in the ground.

In the background is a kolsch which has been lagering for 4 months, body beautiful.


----------



## hwall95

Enjoying a "Papa's Stout" while updating some models and writing a uni report. Keen for the end of the year so I'm finally free from uni after 5 years. Plenty more time and money for brewing!


----------



## laxation

hwall95 said:


> Plenty more time


Boy do you have a shock coming to you


----------



## Grott

Rambo said:


> View attachment 107893
> 
> To continue the spade theme.



Ha, that spade looks like its never been used? But I'd say the glass in the background has.


----------



## hwall95

laxation said:


> Boy do you have a shock coming to you


Haha personally I find working full time to be a lot better for life/work balance. The combo of working & completing a pretty intensive bachelor/masters requires many more hours than an average working week


----------



## Rambo

Grott said:


> Ha, that spade looks like its never been used? But I'd say the glass in the background has.


It has, that was the third hole I had dug with it...


----------



## Grott

Rambo said:


> It has, that was the third hole I had dug with it...


So from what you have stated in answer to my remark you are digging your holes with your glass!?
Ha ha ha


----------



## abyss

W


Rambo said:


> View attachment 107893
> 
> To continue the spade theme.
> 
> Best thing about finally owning a house... pictures can be hung on the wall and plants can be put in the ground.
> 
> In the background is a kolsch which has been lagering for 4 months, body beautiful.



Hope you are planting some hops while you have the shovel out.


----------



## Rambo

Grott said:


> So from what you have stated in answer to my remark you are digging your holes with your glass!?
> Ha ha ha


Now you've got me thinking...It probably would have been quicker to use the spade. It just looked so new and shiny and I didn't want to get dirt on it.


----------



## Rambo

abyss said:


> W
> 
> 
> Hope you are planting some hops while you have the shovel out.


Only just moved in... going to keep an eye on where the sun goes during the year and work out a suitable spot. I'm on the side of a hill with lots of trees so not too much sun gets through. Not even sure how successful they will be up here.


----------



## knot_gillty

My bourbon oak chip mead. Not ages to where it needs to be yet but just wanted to try it. About 12.2%, nice slight bourbon flavour that has mellowed over the last 2-3 weeks. Slight carb feel on the tongue which I don't mind. It should clear nicely in the following weeks/months. 

*edit. Jigsaw puzzle is a pic of my ute...


----------



## Brewnicorn

Just a nice partial grain bitter. 




Thrown together in April and seems to have come good. Cheers all!


----------



## droid

fruity ale to contemplate some temp ramp tests today
problem is at 4.6% and quite dry you have to contemplate quickly


----------



## BrockHops

hwall95 said:


> Enjoying a "Papa's Stout" while updating some models and writing a uni report. Keen for the end of the year so I'm finally free from uni after 5 years. Plenty more time and money for brewing!


Looks good!
So this Papa's stout?
Is it your recipe?
Do you mind sharing?
Thanks,
Brock


----------



## BrockHops

My first attempt at all grain.
Rudi can't fail Pale ale.
She's almost gone!
Having a sip while I pretend to be a boilermaker..
Cheers folks [emoji482]


----------



## hwall95

BrockHops said:


> Looks good!
> So this Papa's stout?
> Is it your recipe?
> Do you mind sharing?
> Thanks,
> Brock



Hey mate,

This was my recipe I used. It's my recipe but named after my Papa who loved his stouts. 

4.5kg Maris Otter
1kg Brown Malt 
0.5kg Flaked Barley
0.5kg Rolled Oats
0.35kg Roasted Barley
0.15kg Choc Malt
0.10kg Carafa Spec III
30g Warrior at 60min
White labs - Melbourne Ale - WLP059


----------



## hwall95

Uncarbed funky cider for white labs yesst as I haven't gotten to carbing it. 

Tastes dry as expected, apple and very slight funky/Brett flavour to back of it. Noise wise you can smell the Brett a bit more but still pretty low key. No sour component to it. 

Overall its nice cider. I think I made just short of 8% and there not a hint of alcohol or warmth that I can pick up. Retains a fair bit of apple flavour which is nice. Maybe the low fermentation rate lead to it retaining for apple smell?


----------



## hwall95

hwall95 said:


> Uncarbed funky cider for white labs yesst as I haven't gotten to carbing it.
> 
> Tastes dry as expected, apple and very slight funky/Brett flavour to back of it. Noise wise you can smell the Brett a bit more but still pretty low key. No sour component to it.
> 
> Overall its nice cider. I think I made just short of 8% and there not a hint of alcohol or warmth that I can pick up. Retains a fair bit of apple flavour which is nice. Maybe the low fermentation rate lead to it retaining for apple smell?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

My Bombay IPA only hops added to the kettle were the bittering hops, remaining hops I tried a different technique using the no chill. Kept some wort back in a saucepan, next day boiled the wort in the saucepan at flame out added the aroma / taste for about 3 minutes and tipped into fermenter with the rest of the now cooled wort. No harsh bitterness, so a success. Have just made another batch along with a Kiwi IPA and an English IPA using the same method.


----------



## BrockHops

hwall95 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> This was my recipe I used. It's my recipe but named after my Papa who loved his stouts.
> 
> 4.5kg Maris Otter
> 1kg Brown Malt
> 0.5kg Flaked Barley
> 0.5kg Rolled Oats
> 0.35kg Roasted Barley
> 0.15kg Choc Malt
> 0.10kg Carafa Spec III
> 30g Warrior at 60min
> White labs - Melbourne Ale - WLP059


Thanks, I like it and as it turns out, I have a vial of the Melbourne ale yeast.
My dad is Papa,and his dad was too.
Not sure about their thoughts on Stout, but I love a good stout!


----------



## homebrewnewb

Stout extra foreign bastard.
Pros great carbonation, excellent flavour profile, dry, lace follows meniscus all the way down, completed all aspects I set out to achieve on this one. Nose is very clean, bitterness is just right I think.
Cons as you see little head, carbonation covers poor head formation. Mouthfeel maybe a little too thin for style, need a comparison beer for reference.
Tips maybe some more dextrine for head retention and a touch more carbonation to prop it up. Lager yeast doesn't add anything but lets the malt and sparge process show through, nowhere really to hide from a yeast perspective, incredibly dry on the pallet, I think Nate's extra spech cubes dried it up nicely. I think I nailed what I set out to achieve, looking forward to a second opinion in a week's time.

This will go well in spring I tell you.
Sorry about the weird photo.
Phone


----------



## Bribie G

Four Hoops Pale Ale - a tribute to Four Pines Pale Ale, my go to beer when I'm in Sydney or Newcastle and can find it on tap.
Side by side: Mine on the left.




Checking their website, I used all their ingredients (except one, see below) that they list but had a stab at the colour "deep ruby amber colour". Well dunno about that.
Anyway that aside:
I can honestly say that this is the first commercial beer that I've absolutely nailed.

With eyes closed, same hops, almost identical long finish. The malt is a wee bit different, their version actually has just the teeniest hint of diacetyl and its slightly slicker mouthfeel. I did use Vienna as it's in the same family but now have Munich 1 and 2 so that might make a difference next time.

They mention "crystals" so based on the "ruby" description I used Wey Caraaroma and comparing, I'd bet they use something similar but not Wey, maybe a Belgian or a UK dark crystal?

Apart from that well... I don't think I'll be spending six bux on another bottle when I can rustle up my own.
I put my success down to three recent new techniques: Oxygen. Complete flush of keg with CO2. Biofine which gives fresh crystal clear beer almost instantly (I kegged this less than 48hr ago.)

*4 Hoops Pale Ale*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.900
Total Hops (g): 68.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 36.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Base Barrett Burston Pilsener (71.43%)
0.900 kg Weyermann Vienna (18.37%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (6.12%)
0.200 kg Caraaroma (4.08%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ CUBE HOP (0.9 g/L)
18.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ DRY HOP on *pitching*(0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
lactic acid / lactate in mash.
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP090 - San Diego Super Yeast


----------



## laxation

Nice beer that one, we get it in at work every now and then for Friday drinks. I'll have to give it a shot!

At what point did you put the Citra in?


----------



## cliffo

Start of a three day weekend for me and a Cream Ale. Biofined of course.


----------



## TheWiggman

Cream ales, just blew my keg last night and looking forward to the next one to put on rotation. Underrated style in my opinion.


----------



## cliffo

I have one on regular rotation.

Easy drinking and makes a nice change from an in your face IPA.


----------



## Bribie G

laxation said:


> Nice beer that one, we get it in at work every now and then for Friday drinks. I'll have to give it a shot!
> 
> At what point did you put the Citra in?


Actually I also cube hopped it, but if doing a chill coil method etc I'd put it in at 5 mins. Should have put that in the recipe print out.


----------



## Bribie G

TheWiggman said:


> Cream ales, just blew my keg last night and looking forward to the next one to put on rotation. Underrated style in my opinion.


If you think about it, beers like 150 lashes served over the bar are pretty much like cream ales. Quaffable.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Harvest Session Ale
60% Pearl
30% Munich
10% Rye
Homegrown Chinook in Whirlpool - unknown IBU
Wyeast Forbidden Fruit
1038 down to 1008. 

- Kegged on Sunday 
- 300kpa for 24 hours 
- family down from Brisbane for the week, kegs almost gone
- Epic amount of sulphur during ferment, gone after a day rest at 22C

She's dry, malty, funky and flavoursome. 

*A note on homegrown Chinook. I think they're around half the IBU I predicted (which was 10%), smooth in flavour and light in aroma. So far used them in this and an amber ale, I think they're very versatile and would suit most styles. Planning some Belgians, Lagers and approachable pales, only a kilo left while the PoR have popped their heads up already and chinook set to break records this season.


----------



## fletcher

cliffo said:


> Start of a three day weekend for me and a Cream Ale. Biofined of course.
> 
> View attachment 108159



ooh making me thirsty mate. what's your recipe?


----------



## cliffo

The beauty of the Cream Ale for me lies in how simple they are.

82% BB Ale
16% Flaked Corn
2% Acidulated Malt

Bittered to 20 IBU with Northern Brewer at 60 & 20 minutes and I use either US05 or Wyeast 2565 Kolsch yeast.


----------



## fletcher

2 year old barleywine/dark strong ale - 10% abv

not my choice of recipe but i'll drink it 

5L batch
dark DME
target to 60 ibu
us-05


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Helles has finally come good. 
Not sure what I did but the head isnt the best after 10 minutes.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Condensation Mayhem Amber Ale

Pulled through the hand pump for the footy tonight while family is over. Complete winner all around. Homegrown chinook working its magic in 3 tap beers currently.

TF MO 73.5%
Caramunich III 10%
Munich 10%
Rye 5%
Roast Barley 1.5%
Step mash 52/62/67/72/78 for 10/10/50/10/10 '
OG1045


----------



## mofox1

mofox1 said:


> Case swap "dogs breakfast" brew.
> 
> Comes across as an ord bitter with a melbourne bitter finish. Go figure.
> 
> Good lacing if not head retention.


First beer all week. Sucks, but the kilos are coming off.

Anyway, the vic swap dog's breakfast brew has been in the keg for about a month. Much clearer and lost the melb bitter twang.

Much more like a UK bitter now, slight hint of fruity hop flavour.

Well done fellas.


----------



## malt junkie

mofox1 said:


> First beer all week. Sucks, but the kilos are coming off.
> 
> Anyway, the vic swap dog's breakfast brew has been in the keg for about a month. Much clearer and lost the melb bitter twang.
> 
> Much more like a UK bitter now, slight hint of fruity hop flavour.
> 
> Well done fellas.


I wasn't as patient I gelled at cold crash and dry hoped the hell out of it, should be good to go tomorrow night, if your finding it a little flat on the flavour keg hop it for a few days, late hops in the kettle were, cascade, simcoe, mosaic, hall mitt.


----------



## Midnight Brew

That colour though!


----------



## cliffo

Hefeweizen, still needing more carbonation but tasting well good. 

No biofine required


----------



## Gloveski

Forgot to put my last kegged beer up 
I've called it Gypsey Ale
A nice citra and cascade pale ale , finding FWH just add a smoother bitterness that I like. My brewing is definately getting better



Just tapped tonight my first ever schwarzbier lagered for about 4 weeks ..............and just wow hands down the best beer I have brewed . Even the wife loves this one she reckons some of my beers have tasted soapy so I will take a ph reading of a degassed sample out of interest . Super happy with this one . First beer using biofine , not that a dark lager probably needs it


----------



## tj2204

3 minute bitter: 






First English beer I've made that hasn't been woeful. Actually quite possibly my best beer to date!


----------



## Kingy

MHB's Coopers Dark Ale. From grain to brain in 14 days. If you like CDA and you haven't tried this clone, get yourself some porter malt and give this a crack. It's sensational.


----------



## TheWiggman

mofox1 said:


> First beer all week. Sucks, but the kilos are coming off.
> 
> Anyway, the vic swap dog's breakfast brew has been in the keg for about a month. Much clearer and lost the melb bitter twang.
> 
> Much more like a UK bitter now, slight hint of fruity hop flavour.
> 
> Well done fellas.



Was about to ask how you got that Melbourne Bitter twang in there (I've got some lagers coming up) but realised I was one of the said brewers and brewed using some of my kit. Will splash my controller with hot wort on the next attempt.


----------



## droid

2017 Vic case-swap Stout 
fermented on WLP 590 Saison and 3787 Trappist
then kegged with some clear candi syrup on WLP500 Monastry - this was excess after keg filling which was forced carbed in pet so no WLP500 or candi in this. It has a bit of an alcoholic harshness in the back end but is young and hopefully the real deal in the keg (with a PRV set to 12.5psi) will age nicely. Still an interesting dark beer with that Belgian flavour mixing with the roast


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Love the slickness, engine oil with a crema!!


----------



## Andy_27

Robust porter. The last one after about 6 months in the bottle and its awesome! What better for a sunday arvo?


----------



## rude

Drinking last of my pale while adding hops for my Kolsch


----------



## droid

Andy_27 said:


> View attachment 108402
> 
> 
> Robust porter. The last one after about 6 months in the bottle and its awesome! What better for a sunday arvo?


whats the go with that glass? me likey!


----------



## Batz

droid said:


> whats the go with that glass? me likey!



Personally I like the glass. Well done.


----------



## Andy_27

droid said:


> whats the go with that glass? me likey!


Lol its a 'Ritzenhoff' glass. Some artistic thing by an Israeli artist... my mum gave it to me!


----------



## droid

Andy_27 said:


> Lol its a 'Ritzenhoff' glass. Sone artistic thing by an Israeli artist... my mum gave it to me!



well it's cool bud, your mum must be too


----------



## Hambone

Mexicana with added lime juice at second fermentation. Very refreshing.


----------



## Andy_27

droid said:


> well it's cool bud, your mum must be too


Ha!! I'll let her know!


----------



## Batz

Andy_27 said:


> Lol its a 'Ritzenhoff' glass. Sone artistic thing by an Israeli artist... my mum gave it to me!



Onya Mum.


----------



## Batz

droid said:


> well it's cool bud, your mum must be too



+1


----------



## Midnight Brew

Little Harvest
60% Pearl, 30% Munich, 10% Rye.
Mashed High
1040 -->1008
3463 Forbidden Fruit

I may be consuming this keg litre for litre with water per day.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Westy 12 clone from a previous case swap, still flat as a tack which is disappointing, unsure what is going on[emoji848]


----------



## technobabble66

That sucks. Got a 2L mini keg?


----------



## technobabble66

The latest Surprise! Belgian. A red ale. Meant to be WLP-022. Turned out to be a Belgian infection instead. Probably WLP-530, but who knows?!
Luckily, it's pretty tasty already, 1 week into the bottle. [emoji6]


----------



## fletcher

the white lager
pilsner, munich, wheat, hersbrucker and m84.
crystal clear as i've been using the clear beer draught system which pulls beer from the top of the keg.
sexysexyfunmouthtime


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ is this the beer you used the M84 yeast cake?

did it turn out like you planned?


----------



## fletcher

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ ^ is this the beer you used the M84 yeast cake?
> 
> did it turn out like you planned?



no mate, this was the initial pitch of it. the second one is carbonating now and will be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## Rocker1986

Didn't really know where to post this (move if needed) but picked up a stein at Mt Tamborine earlier today. It's currently got mountain goat hightail ale in it but when I get some home brew back on tap again it'll be put to use with that. Have to do up a German lager or something.


----------



## technobabble66

Brown satin
A Belgian Porter, 1 day in minikeg. Tasting great, though would've preferred if the FG didn't go so low.


----------



## cliffo

Hefeweizen




Going down well on a balmy Spring evening.


----------



## Andy_27

Rocker1986 said:


> Didn't really know where to post this (move if needed) but picked up a stein at Mt Tamborine earlier today. It's currently got mountain goat hightail ale in it but when I get some home brew back on tap again it'll be put to use with that. Have to do up a German lager or something.
> 
> View attachment 108489
> View attachment 108490
> View attachment 108491


Nice! And with that lid, you've protected yourself from the plague!


----------



## technobabble66

Surprise! Belgian Red Ale




Tasty, while watching the Tiges grind out a win.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Properly carbonated English Brown (first cube of this batch and my case swap entry I overcarbonated), actually very pleasant. Is my current 'go to' tap. Enjoying whilst kegging a German Pils.


----------



## Bribie G

Boddingtons 1955 IP from the brewing logs (known internally as "India Pale"). 
Went a bit overboard cooking the Invert No. 2. - it should be more lager coloured.

4.3% ABV, 37 IBU - this is the Boddies I remember from my 20s before Whitbread bought it out and turned it into piss. 
Glorious golden beer from a glorious era of UK bitters.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

^damn that's a nice looking beer

Tapped the 1 hour micro biab this arvo (golden promise and motueka). 1 week in the keg.

I think I need some of that biofine... still, not a bad drop.


----------



## laxation

Bribie G said:


> Actually I also cube hopped it, but if doing a chill coil method etc I'd put it in at 5 mins. Should have put that in the recipe print out.


Going to do this one on the weekend or next week - what temp do you fill your cubes at/how long after boil/whirlpool?

Im still trying to figure it out and have been getting a lot of bitterness, so might be filling it too early


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I tend to fill at 85-90C, the transfer itself I reckon knocks 5C or so off the wort. So it's a combination of being above 80C where temperature pasteurisation will still occur but also any Cube hops won't isomerise much to maximise the flavour/aroma and limit the bitterness.

My whirlpool step is pretty much within 20mins of flameout and then another 10-20mins for it to settle and temp to drop to where I like it for cubing. I think just about everyone has their own method between flameout and putting the Cube lid on for no chill, so go more on your results than what people say is my advice [emoji16]


----------



## laxation

Cheers, will give that a go. I've been doing whirlpool pretty much straight away and waiting 5-10 min before cubing, so guessing I'm just doing it much too fast. Beers have been quite bitter, but I've enjoyed them anyway!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Also make sure your lid is on after flameout (and whirlpool if you stir to whirlpool), this GREATLY reduces convection currents in the wort which stir up all your hard work to make a trub cone. Happy brewin [emoji106]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

German Pils, first pour from the keg. Not yet fully carbed though so expecting a better head in a few more days. Enjoying!


----------



## btrots87

Start of an extra long weekend, enjoying my Belgian Dubbel on the back verandah.

~8.5% but surprisingly easy to drink, I'm very happy with how it turned out. Best part, I got about 60 bottles from the batch so I'll get to enjoy it for a while to come.


----------



## robv

Kolsch


----------



## Dan Pratt

Sunny spring day out the back.

Belgian Witbier

4.8% and 15ibu

orange zest on the nose is excellent.


----------



## cliffo

Stone & Wood Pacific Ale clone, served direct from the pressurised fermenting keg.

Will probably transfer to serving keg tomorrow.


----------



## nosco

Heres my Wit a few weeks back. Its cleared a bit since but the orange zest flavour seems to have come out a bit more. Ill use a bit more next time though.


----------



## tj2204

Ah public holidays!

Just poured a schooner of Irish red.






Smackpack swollen, starter wort boiling on the stove and an American brown boiling downstairs in the urn.


----------



## Kingy

Brewman's pacific ale clone, I forgot to dry hop it. But it's still a great beer. The missus loves it, so that's a bit of a shame.
Having a baked dinner tonight [emoji106]


----------



## Dan Pratt

Triple Threat Ale

Pils / Vienna / Wheat @ 66c

Amarillo (USA) / Galaxy (AU) / Nelson Sauvin (NZ)

4.5% and 18ibu

Tasty


----------



## Hambone

Raspberry and Lime Cider


----------



## earle

Kingy said:


> Brewman's pacific ale clone, I forgot to dry hop it. But it's still a great beer. The missus loves it, so that's a bit of a shame.
> Having a baked dinner tonight [emoji106]View attachment 108670
> View attachment 108671



Looks good. Interested in your besser block setup there. Is the end and middle cut out of the middle block so that you can keep feeding the fire in there?


----------



## Brewman_

Kingy said:


> Brewman's pacific ale clone, I forgot to dry hop it. But it's still a great beer. The missus loves it, so that's a bit of a shame.
> Having a baked dinner tonight [emoji106]View attachment 108670
> View attachment 108671


Love the cooker, that's awesome Kingy! Can you tell us more about it?

On the beer, I made it for my girlfriend. That recipe is the result of me drinking it with her and tweaking it. Started off with her drinking Pacific Ale when we were out at bars.

I love that recipe, great summer beer, and even without the dry hop I reckon there would be a fair whack of Galaxy aroma.


----------



## Kingy

Yea it's pretty simple I just cut the end off a block to feed the wood through. And got the stand to hold the camp oven off the block for airflow from an old gas burner. See pictures. Works bloody good. Doesn't use much wood. 
I just throw everything in there at the start and sit the broccoli in there the last half hour 
Good to sit around feeding it while having a few beers and listening to some tunes.


----------



## Grott

Kingy said:


> Yea it's pretty simple I just cut the end off a block to feed the wood through. And got the stand to hold the camp oven off the block for airflow from an old gas burner. See pictures. Works bloody good. Doesn't use much wood.
> I just throw everything in there at the start and sit the broccoli in there the last half hour
> Good to sit around feeding it while having a few beers and listening to some tunes. View attachment 108679
> View attachment 108680
> View attachment 108681
> 
> View attachment 108682



Simple set up, great job. (Excuse my possible ignorance’s but I thought cement blocks could “blow up” with fire?)


----------



## Kingy

Grott said:


> Simple set up, great job. (Excuse my possible ignorance’s but I thought cement blocks could “blow up” with fire?)



Yea I dunno my mate has an open fire place made out of them with a grill. When it's not grilling he has a good fire going in it. 
I have heard of driveways exploding but.


----------



## earle

Didn't every backyard used to have an incinerator made out of concrete blocks?


----------



## rude

I've got my eye on that beer next to the barbie it looks inviting


----------



## Grott

Correct, Earle. Remember now.


----------



## SnailAle

My first beer/All grain beer 

Golden ale, nice although the hrad retention isn't sensational and the aftertaste isn't awesome. Only bottled it a couple of weeks ago so hoping it'll only get better.


----------



## SnailAle




----------



## gezzanet

Hop cartels orange peel infused dark. Slight tan head. Good small bubbles. Cant smell the orange but can taste it with subtle Coffee. Great beer


----------



## Hambone

gezzanet said:


> View attachment 108716
> 
> Hop cartels orange peel infused dark. Slight tan head. Good small bubbles. Cant smell the orange but can taste it with subtle Coffee. Great beer


How do I find the recipe for that mate. Sounds interesting.
Cheers


----------



## Hambone

Pacific Ale clone


----------



## robv

All spalt pilsner


----------



## Hambone

Dark Belgian Tripel


----------



## laxation

I'm not having a beer, I'm having four. It's called a tasting and it's classy






Left to right, Brown Ale, Grapefruit Session IPA, Falconers Flight IPA, Case Swap RIS

This was an enjoyable way to spend a Saturday!

McGuinns Brown Ale recipe courtesy of Strathbogie Brewing co - if you're ever at one of the country markets they are at, make sure to try out the beers. Really nice range of different beers I don't normally drink. Also walking around with their beer is the only time I've actually enjoyed being dragged to a market... -.-


----------



## hobospy

Drinking my first attempt at the Bullshead Kolsch after gelatine and a few weeks in the keg, pretty tasty beer.


----------



## pnorkle

My American red ale. Yum.


----------



## technobabble66

pnorkle said:


> My American red ale. Yum.


Looks great!
Recipe, please?


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Last glass from the 1 hour micro-biab (Golden promise and Motueka Smash).

Motueka is quite subtle, nice colour from the GP. No clarifying agents so it's al-naturalll.


----------



## pnorkle

technobabble66 said:


> Looks great!
> Recipe, please?


Here you go - this isn't my recipe though it's one of Zainasheffs, so credit to him.

5.55 Kg MO
450g Munich
450g Light Xtal
227g Dk Xtal
227g Victory
85g Pale Choc

Mashed @ 67deg 1 hour

Recipe calls for 31g Horizon 13%AA @ 60m - I couldn't find this so used Magnum instead
28g each of US Cascade & Cent @ 10m
28g each of US Cascade & Cent @ 0m

My OG was 1066, can't remember FG (forgot to write it down) but came out at about 7%

Next time I do this I might reduce the Dk Xtal a little.


----------



## rude

Bitter
MO
Carramunich 1 & 11
Terrified Wheat
Touch of Choc & RB


----------



## Midnight Brew

rude said:


> View attachment 108899
> 
> Bitter
> MO
> Carramunich 1 & 11
> Terrified Wheat
> Touch of Choc & RB



Terrified Wheat AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

That is one fine looking ale mate!


----------



## droid

PAle Ale ~ 5g/l Mosaic keg-hopped 

I split this beer three ways and did Cascade, Amarillo and Mosaic in each keg @ 5g/l. My fav is the Mosaic.


----------



## earle

Smoked rye saison, also known as My Name is Earle

but really just wanted to show off the stein I scored from the local Oktoberfest


----------



## Gloveski

From a few weeks ago a Belhavens 80 Shillings for my Scottish mate , I thought it was a bit bland but has a nice malt balance now , my scottish mate love it and thought it was very close 




Brewmans Golden Galaxy wheat beer , keg nearly gone will brew this again as a great summer ale . When I first kegged this I wasnt really impressed but let it age for a few weeks until a spot was ready, have to say Galaxy and Topaz is a great match together


----------



## malt junkie

droid said:


> PAle Ale ~ 5g/l Mosaic keg-hopped
> 
> I split this beer three ways and did Cascade, Amarillo and Mosaic in each keg @ 5g/l. My fav is the Mosaic.


Droid handed me a small keg of this on my way to Bega over the weekend (I believe the Amarillo dry hop).
Issues.... 6L keg wasn't anywhere near big enough!
6 non brewer standard mega swill drinkers smashed it, I only got one glass. Top brew mate


----------



## fletcher

droid said:


> PAle Ale ~ 5g/l Mosaic keg-hopped
> I split this beer three ways and did Cascade, Amarillo and Mosaic in each keg @ 5g/l. My fav is the Mosaic.


looks the goods mate. so no other additions? just cube?


----------



## cliffo

Holidays are tough.

Altbier at 15:30 on a Monday


----------



## Tony121

APA, think God's trying to tell me something...


----------



## warra48

cliffo said:


> Holidays are tough.
> 
> Altbier at 15:30 on a Monday
> View attachment 108961



Looks great. Recipe ??


----------



## cliffo

warra48 said:


> Recipe ??



Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.76 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1 54.6 % 
1.97 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 39.0 % 
0.14 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 3 2.7 % 
0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 5 1.0 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 6 0.7 % 
25.00 g Northern Brewer [10.10 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 7 30.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil 20.0 mi Hop 8 6.4 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
1.0 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 Yeast 10 - 

I usually use Wyeast 1007 but had the Kolsch yeast on hand.

Turned out just as good.


----------



## droid

fletcher said:


> looks the goods mate. so no other additions? just cube?


This was keg hopped because I split it three ways
There was a lot of hops at 20 (from WP) and then a lot at 0 = 45ibu's in a 1044-1008 beer
Somewhere around 8g/l total but who's counting?


----------



## droid

malt junkie said:


> Droid handed me a small keg of this on my way to Bega over the weekend (I believe the Amarillo dry hop).
> Issues.... 6L keg wasn't anywhere near big enough!
> 6 non brewer standard mega swill drinkers smashed it, I only got one glass. Top brew mate


That's a bit f'd up...for you at least...note to self, if MJ is travelling through to a party and I owe him big time, make it a proper keg FFS


----------



## Midnight Brew

IMG_2872



__ Midnight Brew
__ 16/10/17



Homegrown Amber Ale





Amber Ale with all homegrown Chinook. No idea of IBU, older hops used and certainly on the sweeter side but still quiet balanced. Today was a get shit done kind of day. Hop trellis went in, champagne bottles were cleaned, built the jockey box for future events and now enjoying a few hard earns. 

Wednesday I'll be kegging a harvest batch with 2017 harvest hops. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SnailAle

Hefeweizen I made recently, solid aroma of bananas. Taste is not too bad but I'm not sure if it's turned out good or not as I've only ever had two wheat beers before in my life. 

Same as my last beer my head retention has been a bit lacking.


----------



## SnailAle

Forgot the pic


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

German Pils made with a dodgy Mexican lager yeast. Turned out great though and awesome clarity!


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Sneaky sampler of the house Stout. About 6 weeks in the keg.


----------



## technobabble66

I'll see your stout and raise you a RIS. A case swap brewed Belgian RIS to be precise. 




Very tasty. Obviously needs a month or 6, but already reasonably smooth. Prominent roasty smokiness with a mild caramel element. Thick full mouthfeel for something the finished so low (1.006). 
Tasty, in spite of the Belgian element being a wild "infection".


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Ooh bloody nice!

mines more of a New Zealand Democratic.


----------



## VP Brewing

New world pils. Bestmalz Pilsner, carapils, acid malt, Motueka hop flowers and w34/70. 
Been in the keg a couple of months and is sipping nicely while sitting in the sun after a busy day of mountain biking and gardening.


----------



## Batz

_*Rainy day and an IPA. *_
Tanks are full and overflowing.
Dam is full and overflowing
Spring is running hard.

Only country brewers know how good this is.(Oh the beers drinking well too!)


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Left to right, ESB, Pacific Ale, Northern England Brown Ale. Started pouring and realised a photo opportunity was presenting itself


----------



## Gloveski

Fraser's BRB said:


> Left to right, ESB, Pacific Ale, Northern England Brown Ale. Started pouring and realised a photo opportunity was presenting itself
> View attachment 109180



Some nice looking brews there mate


----------



## btrots87

Summer ale. 

70/30 pale and wheat. Citra and simcoe late and fermented with recultured coopers yeast. Left it cloudy this time for something different.


----------



## Batz

Summer_ Saison_
or Farmhouse Ale if you prefer.

This time using Enigma finishing hops, really nice.


----------



## homebrewnewb

DrS' as a lager 34/70
Amarillo hopped.


----------



## Andy_27

Little Fellas Pale Ale.. Little Creatures clone. Tried it side by side tonight and mines quite a bit lighter and more hops on the nose. Also mines a little thinner than the original but I let the mash drop a bit low so I can fix that. I just need to up the carb rate a bit and it'll be dam close.


----------



## Batz

S&J Nine nines lager.


----------



## VP Brewing

RIS based on Mofox’s recipe used at the Vic winter swap. Added 10% oats, fermented with WLP007 then aged for 2 months on oak soaked in Ardbeg10 single malt scotch.


----------



## mofox1

VP Brewing said:


> View attachment 109251
> 
> RIS based on Mofox’s recipe used at the Vic winter swap. Added 10% oats, fermented with WLP007 then aged for 2 months on oak soaked in Ardbeg10 single malt scotch.


Damn...

Just... damn.


----------



## VP Brewing

Indeed


----------



## The Ferment Horizon

This is a bastard golden sour. I, at any one time have about 15 demijohns of various concoctions of brett and mixed ferment beers doing their thing.
This is a blend of three; A barrel aged saison, an aged berliner weisse, with a lactobacillus pre-sour, fermented with wyeast 3191. And a half full cube of saison wort that I threw a random selection of bottle dreg cultures and some leftover house blend at, because I didn't know what else to do with it.
Anyway, the beer is very funk forward, verging on farty on the nose. But crisp and refreshingly light/acidic on the palate. The light barrel character adds complexity, yet the beer isn't tannic or astringent.
I wouldn't say it's a well crafted sour, because I know it isn't. But for what it is, it's very quaffable, and easily stands up to any commercial versions of happy accidents out there.


----------



## fletcher

drinking the last of a seemingly unending keg. an seq spring ale that’s a pacific ale not really a pacific ale kinda drop. a lot more ibu and hop presence. just how i wanted it.

33% pale, vienna, wheat
galaxy in bucket loads and dry hopped to 6g/L


----------



## droid

Batz said:


> Summer_ Saison_
> or Farmhouse Ale if you prefer.
> 
> This time using Enigma finishing hops, really nice.
> 
> View attachment 109195



feck I can just see a golf course winding it's way through there


----------



## btrots87

American Pale Ale

Been a while since I brewed a simple APA. 90% pale, 5% crystal and 5% wheat. Simcoe, citra and galaxy late for about 40ibu and then dry hopped with simcoe and citra. Sometimes the simple ones are the best.


----------



## SnailAle

Hefeweizen, the banana Esters having backed off a bit now. Quite enjoying it.


----------



## fletcher

btrots87 said:


> American Pale Ale
> 
> Been a while since I brewed a simple APA. 90% pale, 5% crystal and 5% wheat. Simcoe, citra and galaxy late for about 40ibu and then dry hopped with simcoe and citra. Sometimes the simple ones are the best. View attachment 109328



sounds amazing! must have been a dark crystal? looks a lot darker than 5% crystal to me


----------



## Gloveski

Hobgoblin clone , such a tasty drop had a first time craft beer drinker absolutely love this , might have a convert lol





Sometimes the simplest recipes work the best , pilsner malt with amarillo at 75 degrees for 30 minutes and then keg hopped , currently 2 days in and will leave dry hop for 2 more . Have done the same recipe with galaxy aswell with excellent results . This even has a hint of bitterness , nice summer quaffer .
Thinking of trying a 3 hop combo with the same recipe next time with Galaxy dry hopped for 2 days , Citra for 3 and Amarillo for 4 .


----------



## SnailAle

Gloveski said:


> View attachment 109339
> 
> 
> Hobgoblin clone , such a tasty drop had a first time craft beer drinker absolutely love this , might have a convert lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 109340
> 
> 
> Sometimes the simplest recipes work the best , pilsner malt with amarillo at 75 degrees for 30 minutes and then keg hopped , currently 2 days in and will leave dry hop for 2 more . Have done the same recipe with galaxy aswell with excellent results . This even has a hint of bitterness , nice summer quaffer .
> Thinking of trying a 3 hop combo with the same recipe next time with Galaxy dry hopped for 2 days , Citra for 3 and Amarillo for 4 .


Care to share your hobgoblin clone mate?


----------



## btrots87

fletcher said:


> sounds amazing! must have been a dark crystal? looks a lot darker than 5% crystal to me



Yeah it was a bit darker than expected, although I must say that the photo looks darker than in real life. I used medium crystal, can't remember which brand.


----------



## stewy

SnailAle said:


> Care to share your hobgoblin clone mate?



The exact recipe from head brewer at Wychwood is here ==> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=273932

Was brewed on the Can You Brew It pod with Jamil & was deemed cloned


----------



## Gloveski

SnailAle said:


> Care to share your hobgoblin clone mate?



The one I made was Orfy's version , easily found on the net , not sure if any difference to the link stewy posted. I can put recipe up later today if you can't find it


----------



## peekaboo_jones

We've been on holidays in the QLD, White Rabbit white ale has been superb this week.
Cheers!


----------



## robv

APA going down well


----------



## Gloveski

robv said:


> APA going down well
> 
> View attachment 109379



Beautiful Colour there mate


----------



## droid

Cato - Belgian (Dutch) for Kate,

fermented with three Belgian yeasts but came in under target OG for a Trappist so I guess it's a Golden Strong with a twist? dunno ..

coming good, the Mrs is happy with it which is good since it was made at her request


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Looks great droid

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## TheWiggman

Some time ago I had a hankering to brew a strong Belgian beer after some success with a Radieuse clone, so I checked my stocks and put together a 'gut feel' recipe with some special B, a smattering of Munich, some D2 and a bit of hallertauer and tettanger. I went with 2 packs of Mangrove Jacks Belgian yeasts. During the brew I looked up the style guides and it turns out this matches a Dubbel. Well I figured, at least it's not a complete mongrel. Behold:




Around 7.5% and just glorious. Classic Belgian phenolics with restrained biscuit and malt. Plum, sultana and alcoholic warmth all dance around each other to make for a full beer that's still easy to drink. Need to brew more Belgians, they're just some damn nice.


----------



## rude

Xmas Kolsch will it last I have 2 kegs
Its in its prime
Sneeky glass to see
Save it for the masses or drink it by myself
I will try and save it for my livers sake


----------



## Nullnvoid

Brown ale

Going to be the house brown ale I think. Made it a couple times now after we did it at a swap a few years back.View attachment 109478


----------



## Batz

* Munich Dunkel


*


----------



## Hambone

Sweet and Juicy IPA


----------



## Rocker1986

My regular red ale is on tap again along with an APA with Cascade and Centennial. Both of these beers are in fact hopped with those two hops, however they taste vastly different. I haven't found a decent spot to take good photos of beers in this house yet but I did grab one anyway of the red ale yesterday. Tasting great as usual!


----------



## SnailAle

Rocker1986 said:


> My regular red ale is on tap again along with an APA with Cascade and Centennial. Both of these beers are in fact hopped with those two hops, however they taste vastly different. I haven't found a decent spot to take good photos of beers in this house yet but I did grab one anyway of the red ale yesterday. Tasting great as usual!
> 
> View attachment 109509


Do you use nitrogen with your red ale?


----------



## Rocker1986

SnailAle said:


> Do you use nitrogen with your red ale?


No, just the usual CO2. It's not all that highly carbonated though. I just pour it but don't tip out the initial foaming at the start of the pour, it ends up in a pretty creamy head. If I get too much foam I just let it settle and then top up the glass. This also seems to give a pretty creamy head.


----------



## Gloveski

Rocker1986 said:


> My regular red ale is on tap again along with an APA with Cascade and Centennial. Both of these beers are in fact hopped with those two hops, however they taste vastly different. I haven't found a decent spot to take good photos of beers in this house yet but I did grab one anyway of the red ale yesterday. Tasting great as usual!
> 
> View attachment 109509



Care to share the recipe mate , looking to do a cascade centennial brew my self in the future . That colour is awesome


----------



## Rocker1986

Gloveski said:


> Care to share the recipe mate , looking to do a cascade centennial brew my self in the future . That colour is awesome


I'll have to find it later or tomorrow, whenever I'm on the computer next. But no dramas to share it [emoji16]


----------



## panspermian

First crack at an IPA and I am still working out the carbonation using CO2.

I got 2 1/2 kegs. The first 1/2 keg got some cake in it so I reckon murky colour is that and prob increased bitterness. 
I have high hopes for the rest. I'll be sharing over Christmas.

It's at 8%abv. 
I drunk 1 and a half pints and I'm [emoji15]


----------



## homebrewnewb

Seen trauby ones like this out in the field, rusty nail I believe one was called so don't feel like you've failed. Here's my wit...



Needed 100 percent more zest and coriander ratios. Still drinkable carbed nice and well.. you can see the head.


----------



## Rocker1986

Gloveski said:


> Care to share the recipe mate , looking to do a cascade centennial brew my self in the future . That colour is awesome


Alright, finally got back to the computer to grab the recipe. This is designed for a 25 litre batch, based on 75% brewhouse efficiency. Sometimes I leave out the Magnum if the AA% of the Cascade is higher, but always hop it to the mid 30s IBUs.

4kg Maris Otter Pale Malt
300g Caraaroma
200g Carapils
75g Black Patent
Mashed for 90 mins @ 66/67C

20.00 g Cascade - First Wort 75.0 min
9.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
20.00 g Centennial - Boil 20.0 min
30g Cascade dry-hopped
Brewbrite at 10mins

Fermented with Wy1469 West Yorkshire Ale at 18C.

Est Original Gravity: 1.0434 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0127 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.0 %
Bitterness: 35.8 IBUs
Est Color: 31.9 EBC


----------



## Gloveski

awesome cheers mate


----------



## droid

Belgian Wit, starting to taste nice, first pressure ferment only just over 2 weeks ago.
I have a memory of one particular wheat tasting really nice at Feral a long time ago, starting to think it may have been a Belgian Wit
A nice beer style for summer for sure!


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ Nice work Droid, I love a good Witbier. That style was the flagship for Feral, White Rabbit and Alagash in the US and understandably why. 

Im sure we threw around the recipe for coriander and orange zest before you brewed, what grams per L did you go with and how does that come through in the beer?


----------



## malt junkie

Bribies XXX Ale with 059. So smashable! The rewiring of the pump put off for another day.
Top beer thanks Bribie.


----------



## droid

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ ^ Nice work Droid, I love a good Witbier. That style was the flagship for Feral, White Rabbit and Alagash in the US and understandably why.
> 
> Im sure we threw around the recipe for coriander and orange zest before you brewed, what grams per L did you go with and how does that come through in the beer?



wow OK well there you go, it may well have been a Belgian wit that I have longed for!

Dan, I went with around 30grams of coriander in 80 ltrs finished so .375g/L? and as per your suggestion to drop the zest amount from a massive 250gms for 80ltrs to around 90g which was all the zest I had being 75gms or orange and then 15grams of lemon.

It's still a bit yeasty but the balance is nice, I reckon two weeks in the keg and it'll be close to as good as it will get, then I can send you a bottle for research purposes if you like, cheers mate!


----------



## rude

Loving the Kolsch


----------



## droid

half empty - half full? still a bit dusty after force-carbing yesty
first Euro Lager for this side of last Summer, gonna brew 80ltrs next weekend and put it on this one's yeast cake


----------



## earle

Kettle soured Grodziskie. 100% Oak smoked wheat malt


----------



## SnailAle

Couldn't help myself, only bottles this porter 2 weeks ago, already tasting good. But will leave the rest at least until Xmas.


----------



## razz

earle said:


> Kettle soured Grodziskie. 100% Oak smoked wheat malt



How does that taste Earle?


----------



## earle

razz said:


> How does that taste Earle?


Tastes great. Tart sourness up front and then some smoke follows through. The oak smoked is a more subtle smoke than rauchmalt so you can easily go to 100%. Took a sample to the last brew club meeting, got pretty positive feedback.

Thinking of taking a 9l keg of it the the SEQ xmas caseswap.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Funktown APA...bloody nice beer.

92.5% - Gladfield American Ale
5% - Pale wheat
2.5% - Heritage Xtal

OG: 1.049 FG: 1.012 
Fermented with YeastBay Funktown Pale Ale at 20C and then ramped to about 23C after a few days.

40IBU
Horizon @ 60min
Chinook/Citra @ Flameout 
Chinook/Citra in the cube.


----------



## fletcher

the milestone pilsner. this version had pilsner, carapils, saaz to 40 ibu and m84 yeast and was lagered for 8 weeks before opening the keg this weekend in celebration of my son’s 2nd birthday. it was a cracker.

the milestone beer changes style or recipe every re-brew and is brewed whenever my little man reaches a milestone or when we want to celebrate something for him


----------



## nosco

Gladfield pils with hal mit to 27 IBU. 62C for 60min, 70C for 10min and mashout. Brewed on the Guten. The 70C for 10min is basically because i forgot how a hochkurz mash goes its prettt dry wich i wanted but lacks some body and head.9 days in the keg so some lagering needed but it wont last with this weather .


----------



## Gloveski

Must be pilsner season 

Jamil's bitburger recipe , I've called mine pimp my pilsner after watching a bit of The Duece recently .
Decided a sneaky sample before cricket training , have some friends over so this will get smashed saturday night no doubt 
Kegged about 3 weeks ago and 2nd of my pressure fermented lagers


----------



## pirateagenda

Tooths kent ale with wlp059


----------



## pirateagenda

Note that the above was straight out of the fermenter too, and the last of the leftovers off the yeast... so the real stuff in the kegs is clearer.


----------



## yochris77

I'm channeling Samuel L Jackson. Trying to keep it PG. My very last bottle of an attempt at a Modus Op Former Tenant Red IPA. Thanks to multiple posters here. 

The kids are carrying on and IDGAF!


----------



## rude

Perle 60 mins
Cascade 10mins
Cascade 0 mins
Marris Otter
Munich 1
Carra Munuch 11
Pale wheat
Acid Malt


----------



## rude

I've had too many gone too big on pic
Also bad shot beers good though bloody Perle is clean as


----------



## Brewnicorn

A nice SMASH that’s been in the bottle 3 weeks. The 5 litre mini keg didn’t last long... pale ale malt and cascade. Bitter, good body, slightest hoppy flavour hit on the back of the palate. That White Labs WLP001 is bloody impressive. Anyway, what else could I do on a wet Friday afternoon in Melbourne?  cheers all. Have a top weekend!


----------



## nosco

Idaho 7 APA/session IPA or something? tasting spot on now at about a 5 or 6 weeks old. The bitterness was a bit harsh at first but it has settled in to a really nice beer. A bit of tropical and grapefruit. I dont get the black tea that i heard some say it has but then i have a pretty shit pallet [emoji16]


----------



## RobB

Weyermann Pils, Pacifica hops, S-189 at 9 degrees.

Loverly.


----------



## nosco

I got some pacifica from brewman that i plan on using in a similar beer. Looks very nice.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

This beer with the LupulCitra is bloody smashable. Thankyou brewman deals


----------



## Dan Pratt

Munich Helles #2

easy simple lager, very slight sweetness in the finish which wasn't the plan. i changed the mash from #1 @ 63c for 90mins to 64c for 75mins and my final gravity went from 1006 to 1008. This style shows that fg difference in the finish with no hops to hide behind.


----------



## cliffo

Golden Ale.

The clarity hints that the keg is about to blow.


----------



## nosco

100% (light) Munich lager. Saaz to 30 IBU. I had it in the cube for way longer than it should have been but it still came out OK. Very malty as you'd expect but it only went in the keg yesterday. Needs a a touch more carbing and a few weeks more but it's surprisingly balanced. Not a malt bomb. There's still a nice bitterness on the finish but not too much. Should be nice for Xmas.


----------



## Grott

English Bitter with a dry Swiss spray malt with Sambuca chasers, yum and goodnight.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

German Pils. First decoction (single). Northern brewer for bittering and Hallertauer late. Very nice.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mosaic Pilsner

5.5% and 34ibu ( check BS2.0 and abv was higher ) 

100% JW Pils and W34/70 fermented at 9c under 12psi pressure, lagered for 21days.

90min Magnum, 30min Mosaic, 10m Mosaic


----------



## TheWiggman

Another year, another patersbier. Did this with BB pale instead of the usual Bestmalz and must say it's just not as good. Cloudy for some reason. Hard to believe a subtle difference like a Pils malt would have such an impact on how it tastes, but there you go. Still better that most macro tap offerings anyway.


----------



## mofox1

Just mowed the lawns. Got about 10m before the first catcher change :-/

Better have a beer.

Nullnvoid's "Rusty Rye Pale Ale":

Almost an IPA in my books... Magnum for bittering, cascade late and a veritable fruit basket for dry hops: cascade, Citra, el Dorado, jarrylo & simcoe to around 4g/L

**** I could keep at this. And probably will.







*Edit:* Just another plug for this one... Missus sampled this and said "hmm, tasty, has this got rye in it?". Winning Russ, great beer ;-)


----------



## Nullnvoid

mofox1 said:


> Just mowed the lawns. Got about 10m before the first catcher change :-/
> 
> Better have a beer.
> 
> Nullnvoid's "Rusty Rye Pale Ale":
> 
> Almost an IPA in my books... Magnum for bittering, cascade late and a veritable fruit basket for dry hops: cascade, Citra, el Dorado, jarrylo & simcoe to around 4g/L
> 
> **** I could keep at this. And probably will.
> 
> View attachment 110505
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Just another plug for this one... Missus sampled this and said "hmm, tasty, has this got rye in it?". Winning Russ, great beer ;-)



I'm so glad this is turning out alright in its various forms! I just wish I could try them all. Hahaha. 

I always thought it was a tasty drop but to have my peers rate it so highly is just mind blowingly awesome.


----------



## Rocker1986

First pour from the Bohemian pilsner keg, been kegged about 4 weeks. Will save any more sampling til tomorrow. That isinglass is bloody good shit, no mud at all in the glass.


----------



## Rocker1986

And now the English bitter with a fair bit of Styrian Goldings added late. This one is really nice. It looks redder than it is in that picture, it's more of an amber/copper color. Nice to have a couple of kegs on tap for Xmas day.


----------



## droid

5g/l Kohatu dry-hopped, pressure fermented APA, was a bit soapy in taste to start with which I thought may have been because the hops were old...but seems to have shaped up nicely


----------



## droid

Euro Lager - only made one keg this year, so more Lager brews next winter to make things right. Should've given the glass a wipe - it's clear as


----------



## VP Brewing

India Pale Lager. 

75% Pils
20% Munich 
3% light Crystal 
2% Acidulated

10g Columbus 60min
35g Simcoe cube
55g Citra cube
30 Amarillo cube.

70g of each dry hop

Saflager S-23 slurry. 

Long, low and slow ferment. 

OG 1.062
FG 1.012
IBU 60ish. 

Merry Xmas!


----------



## stewy

Czech Pilsner. 

First Lager, done using modified Narziss method. 

Wey Pils
Munich
Vienna
Saaz at 60 & 10 to 35 IBU
Bodejevoice yeast. 

Delicious in this balmy Brissie day. 

Merry Xmas


----------



## earle

Christmas spiced saison. Bottled a few in champagne bottles with extra priming sugar for higher carb level.


----------



## Grott

droid said:


> Euro Lager - only made one keg this year, so more Lager brews next winter to make things right. Should've given the glass a wipe - it's clear as


So about 6mths in the keg? How did you carbonate, natural in the keg or co2 force carb?


----------



## droid

Grott said:


> So about 6mths in the keg? How did you carbonate, natural in the keg or co2 force carb?



this one was made a bit after winter, more like October but after chatting with AJ80 at the last swap and sampling a few Lagers I made a decision there and then that next winter would be a Lager-fest. 
carbed with c02 Grott cheers


----------



## nosco

An all cascade APA using the AHB LC bright ale grain bill. 10g of Magnum @60 then 50g of cascade @20, 50g of cascade @5 and 100g of cascade in the whirlpool. First time using a (small) immersion chiller which was a bit nerve racking. Great way to infect your beer i reckon. For some strange reason its really hoppy and dam tastey.
Edit: brewed and fermented in 7 days which I've also never done before. I normally do 10-14 days but i needed it in time for xmas.


----------



## droid

50 gms Citra
50 gms Nelson Sauvin
100gms Riwaka



just gone into a hop sock and into a purged 19ltr keg before tranferring from a Pressure Fermented Sess IPA (80ltrs ~ which was added just before flame out and Whirlpooled with 100gms of Cascade and 100gms Chinook)
should be enjoying this time next week - 2 weeks after brewing, gotta love that!


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ how many days in the keg before transferring ?

I cut my dip tube to allow for 100g of hops but the idea of using a hop sock is interesting, do you get full contact with each pellet and the beer?


----------



## Gloveski

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ how many days in the keg before transferring ?
> 
> I cut my dip tube to allow for 100g of hops but the idea of using a hop sock is interesting, do you get full contact with each pellet and the beer?



Dan I have used about 80g in a hop sock with no issues , but next lot of dry hopping I’m experimenting and using one of these with a hole drilled in the top and the dip tube slid inside and then let the little guys run naked , fits perfect on an angle with out cutting dip tube , I just drilled hole slightly of centre . Will be dry hopping with this set up and then transferring to another keg when I get home from work on Thursday 

https://www.ebay.com.au/i/152663133...%3D705-139619-5960-0%26rvr_id%3D1404566003539


----------



## droid

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ how many days in the keg before transferring ?
> 
> I cut my dip tube to allow for 100g of hops but the idea of using a hop sock is interesting, do you get full contact with each pellet and the beer?



I used my Mother-In-Laws stockings, I find they work the hardest...no more hops in the Kegmenter for me...at least for now

soooo transferred to Kegmenter directly after chilling from the kettle last Sunday (brewday). With pressure equilibrium maybe yesterday @ around 13psi
I transferred to purged keg with said hops in the stocking today.
All done warm but no 02 at all.
This Wed or Thurs I'll transfer again to another (this time cool) purged keg and crash chill to serve (didn't have any finings so who cares about gradual stepping down of temp)

Should be interesting.

Whoops - Q? full contact? the beer is carbed, it's (the hops) suspended in the beer, it's warm for 5 days - I would assume all the hops will be wet and do enough, it is 10g/l after-all


----------



## yochris77

Gloveski said:


> Dan I have used about 80g in a hop sock with no issues , but next lot of dry hopping I’m experimenting and using one of these with a hole drilled in the top and the dip tube slid inside and then let the little guys run naked , fits perfect on an angle with out cutting dip tube , I just drilled hole slightly of centre . Will be dry hopping with this set up and then transferring to another keg when I get home from work on Thursday
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/i/152663133...%3D705-139619-5960-0%26rvr_id%3D1404566003539



I used one of the same of those in link in my last hoppy pale ale brew. I used 75g of hops suspended in 19l corny. Worked a treat - great aroma and flavor


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ i have one of those and it can hold 100g. ive used it a few times and each time just get heaps of hop debris through into the glass. Even tried it with a hop sock inside that SS meshed canister and still got hop debris. 

May of just been the hops i was using or that it was not suspended just sitting at the base of the keg. 

Ive got a pale ale Im not to happy with, i think i will throw another 56g of CITRA into the SS meshed canister and see how she goes.


----------



## RobB

droid said:


> I used my Mother-In-Laws stockings, I find they work the hardest...no more hops in the Kegmenter for me...at least for now



One step which Droid forgot to mention is to make sure you remove the mother-in-law from the stockings before adding the hops. It's a simple step but it can make a significant difference to your beer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

and life.....


----------



## Dan Pratt

another schooner of my Mosaic Pilsner.

good boring beer!


----------



## mtb

My final batches of 2017 were marred by faulty scales causing all my hop additions to be way off the intended dosage. They seem to have either under and over measured quantities each time. I'll give them a couple months but I may tip four kegs..

All I have on tap that I consider drinkable is the ol trusty Citra Blonde Ale. That biofine cleared it up too. A life saver in this heat.


----------



## cliffo

Hefeweizen.

Happy with how this came out.


----------



## nosco

Im over due for another hefe


----------



## cliffo

I usually only brew 1-2 batches per year but think I'll up production of this style this year.

Very refreshing and a quick turnaround is always a bonus.


----------



## Dan Pratt

cliffo said:


> Hefeweizen.
> 
> Happy with how this came out.
> 
> View attachment 110879



What was the malt bill ?


----------



## cliffo

Dan Pratt said:


> What was the malt bill ?



Weyermann Wheat - 51%
Weyermann Pilsner - 37%
Weyermann Munich II - 10%
Weyermann Acidulated - 2%

Northern Brewer @60 to 14 IBU
Wyeast 3068 yeast


----------



## mofox1

Rhubarb Saison thing I do a couple of times a year. **** it is good (toot! hey, there goes my horn).

Recipe was something like 50/50 pilsner/wheat or gladdy American/wheat with a little acidulated thrown in. To make 16L @ 1.060ish.

Then it got 4.5kg of rhubarb as per here

Made up almost 10L of a rhubarb liquor by repeated simmer / strain cycles and threw in a kilo white sugar.

Pitched the cube with a couple sachets belle saison, made up and added the rhubarb liquor two days later. Nine days after pitch she's kegged and pretty.

Last time I did this it took about 8 or 10 weeks before ferment was finished... Finished pH of the beer is 3.5, so adding the rhubarb after primary yeast growth phase was probably a good idea. Can't know tho, because I switched yeasts from 3724 to belle saison.

Nom.


----------



## droid

Still pushing my personal boundaries in regards to Session IPA's. This sucker is somewhere around 60ibu @1.040OG finishing around 1.008

In 80ltrs there was 200gms of hops at Flame Out and 200g going into each keg, no brew-brite or finings in the house so yeah, she won't clear up. US05.

Nice day (40C) for a few sessionable fruity smashers


----------



## Dan Pratt

Refreshing Ashby Ale

4.4% and 18ibu. Crisp clean finish from the mash pH at 5.2

70/30 BB Ale/JW Wheat

English Ale 002 at 20c under 10psi


----------



## mofox1

Dan Pratt said:


> Refreshing Ashby Ale
> 
> 4.4% and 18ibu. Crisp clean finish from the mash pH at 5.2
> 
> 70/30 BB Ale/JW Wheat
> 
> English Ale 002 at 20c under 10psi
> 
> View attachment 111141


Looks like the thing for today - mash sched & OG?


----------



## Dan Pratt

mofox1 said:


> Looks like the thing for today - mash sched & OG?



Hi Mofox, 

Probably more detail than you need but......

I do an overnight mash with the Braumeister, mashing in @ 25c (current ground water) raising up through the steps set, which due to this I get a few points lower FG than target because the mash goes through temps of 60c-64c which takes about 10mins. 

25c/180mins 
66c/ 60mins
72c/30mins
76c/180mins

If I were to mash in for Sacc rest straight up and during the day id mash it like this:

65c/60m
72c/20m
76c/30m

I do an extended mashout always so when i pull the malt pipe its drains really fast and follow that with ~ 2lts of rinse/sparge water

FG is often 1007-1008 even with the English 002 plus there are no non-fermentables like crystal malts so its always <1010


----------



## mofox1

Warm in Vic today. Stay hydrated folks.

4.5% Special Bitter

Clarity is reaching end of keg proportions.


----------



## cliffo

"US" Wheat made with Aussie (BB Ale & Wheat) and German (Caramunich II + Acidulated) malts and Aussie (Galaxy) and NZ (Nelson Sauvin) hops.

The only "US" thing about this was the yeast, being US-05.






Poured straight from the pressure fermenter, already carbed. This was the bottom of the batch and is murky as all hell but tastes most refreshing.

What I transferred to the serving keg has been given some Biofine to help clear it up.


----------



## Rocker1986

APA brewed with Chinook, Citra and Simcoe. 4.9%. going down well today, nice and fruity. First try at cube hopping, and brewed to a lower IBU as some previous ones were a bit over bittered.


----------



## cliffo

Cream Ale


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ i like it Cliffo. Whats in the mix?


----------



## cliffo

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ ^ i like it Cliffo. Whats in the mix?


83% BB Ale, 15% Flaked Corn & 2% Acidulated.

18 IBU using Northern Brewer @ 20 min and US05.

If I was to nominate a beer as my "house" beer, this would be it. Usually have one on tap or at least ready to tap, especially during the warmer months.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Nice Cliffo. What does the flaked corn do? Dry it out or add some kind of malt aroma?


----------



## cliffo

It dries it out and reduces the body to make for an easy drinking beer.


----------



## Coodgee

Tell ya what pouring beers in this heat really sucks. The first one is all foam, the second one is half foam and the third one pours nicely.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ how much line do you have thats not cold?


----------



## Rocker1986

Mine don't do that, worst case I get about a third of a glass of foam, but mostly about an inch which I let settle for a couple of minutes then top up. Or stick it in the fridge and pour another glass and drink the first bit afterwards.


----------



## Coodgee

I think I need to re-install the font fan.


----------



## Matplat

Yeah I reckon you do mate, Been pouring beers from the long shank first go no worries....

Will you be there thursday?


----------



## Coodgee

yes I'll be there.I wonder if sitting a bag of ice on top of the font would chill it down.


----------



## droid

Same base beer as my last pic I think - but this is a glass made up from the last 2 kegs. One had 100gms of Citra pellets (which tastes great to me) and the other keg had 100gms of Riwaka but of the flower variety. Never dry-hopped with flowers before, I think there'll be more to come for sure. It's weird tho, not sure if you'd call it grassy but there's some kind of earthyness about it (maybe it's dankness?) The next 4 keg split will be Riwaka in one, Citra in another, Mosaic and Chinook in each of the others.

The great thing is then I can blend from the tap and hopefully find a nice mix. This beer was 30%Riwaka cones and 70% Citra

Citra is sooo gooooood


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Summer rye, no bittering hops just 75 gram of Motueka at flame out, closed fermentation at about 6 psi full hop flavour, not my go to beer but on these hot, humid Melbourne days, thirst quenching to say the least.


----------



## Dan Pratt

SMaSH beer which was made 1st Jan. Perfect!

Barret Burston Ale 4.5%
Cascade FWH, WP and Dry hopped 18ibu - no boil additions

English Ale 002 @ 19c under 8psi

No finings and its crystal clear (photo is condensation) 

Took another photo to show the clarity


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Did it clear pretty much straight away? I get the impression it clears easier with some pressure.


----------



## Dan Pratt

First glass out of the keg was bright clear. Not sure if the pressure plays a role with that


----------



## droid

been one of those months


----------



## droid

frumpy face


----------



## Dan Pratt

NEIPA from the Electric Brewery website. 5.2% and low bitterness at 25ibu. Pungent Citra and Galaxy.


----------



## nosco

My Bo Pils has been in the keg for 3 weeks. Since its the only beer i have on tap atm it will have to lager while i drink it. 
I had read that a little bit of melanoidan goes a long way. I thought 250g was a little bit. Ill try 100g next time. The brew day was a complete cock up. I ended up with 6.2kg of pils instead of 5ish. Even so the melanoidin is very noticeable. Ill try maybe 250g of munich and 100-50g of melanoidin next time. Maybe i should just brew a helles with saaz [emoji1]

The lack of lacing is a bit disappointing too


----------



## Bomber Rock

nosco said:


> Since its the only beer i have on tap atm it will have to lager while i drink it.



Lol


----------



## fletcher

cliffo said:


> Cream Ale
> View attachment 111252


bloody hell that makes me thirsty. great snap and great looking beer mate


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Burton Ale, dark malty and dangerously easy to drink.


----------



## Gloveski

Dan Pratt said:


> View attachment 111442
> 
> 
> NEIPA from the Electric Brewery website. 5.2% and low bitterness at 25ibu. Pungent Citra and Galaxy.



Loved the Electric Pale Ale got to try this aswell


----------



## brewgasm

#45 I'm sure nobody will judge me but this is made from homebrand homebrew draught. It was something that I never thought of. Simply the can + 1kg ldme + 120g maltodextrin +180g dextrose + 150g crushed Vienna malt + 20g of crystal malt. Its been in the keg for 12 days and is so cloudy (not that I mind a bit of haze) at a total cost of around $20 it actually turned out better than expected. Its not a fantastic beer but its a good beer. Seriously if this beer was next to a New or a VB ect I think I would choose this beer for the flavour.


----------



## brewgasm

#46 Citra extra pale ale brewed from AllInn fwk. I transferred some into the bottle to experiment with the carbonation cap (could have done with a bit more) and fit the remaining into 19l keg with a hop ball containing 25g of Citra pellets to dry hop. Will remove the hop ball in a couple of days then I will probably ramp up the psi to complete carbonation.
I'm pretty pleased with this beer even without the dry hop. This beer is a bit thin in body but AllInn did intend for it to be a showcase for Citra hops


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ my mate made that same beer and a few others from the same brand. All tasted thin. Obviously from the dilution. We changed the last batch to 18lts only adding 3 to the fwk, turned out much better


----------



## brewgasm

From memory the recent cubes contraband IPA (white IPA) and bearded dragon (APA) had decent body. Contraband was on the thinner side but I found bearded dragon to be quite soupy. Body and mouth feel are what I really love in a beer. The impression that I have and as described on the cube was that this beer is intentionally light bodied to focus on Citra and I gotta say I like Citra. I have the keg carbing up at serving pressure right now but in a couple of days when I pull the hop bomb out of the keg I will speed things up so I can get a better impression


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Tasty Red IPA

[https://aussiehomebrewer.com/attachments/img_6332-jpg]


----------



## brewgasm

Again with the Citra extra pale ale, tasting pretty good with the dry hop addition in the keg for 4 days. Tho I'm thinking about natural carbonation next time.


----------



## fungrel

Wet hops in the whirlpool, dry hop, and keg.
Would probably drop the Munich by half, but other than that I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## malt and barley blues

fungrel said:


> View attachment 112123
> 
> 
> Wet hops in the whirlpool, dry hop, and keg.
> Would probably drop the Munich by half, but other than that I'm pretty happy with it.


What is it?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Self carbonated British Best Bitter, first one out of the secondary, no doubt there will be more by bedtime, or until SWMBO notices the sway.


----------



## fungrel

malt and barley blues said:


> What is it?




2 kg - German - Floor-Malted Bohemian Pilsner (47.1%)
1 kg - German - Vienna (23.5%)
1 kg - German - Wheat Malt (23.5%)
250 g - German - Munich Light (5.9%)

HOPS:
8 g - Dr. Rudi, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Boil for 75 min, IBU: 13.25
16 g - Cluster, Type: Leaf/Whole, AA: 6.5, Use: Whirlpool for 5 min at 95 °C, IBU: 4.95
100 g - Chinook, Type: Fresh, AA: 13, Use: Whirlpool for 5 min at 95 °C, IBU: 10.32
125 g - Chinook, Type: Fresh, AA: 13, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
125 g - Chinook (Wet Keg Hop), Type: Fresh, AA: 13, Use: Dry Hop for 0 days


Wyeast - Kölsch 2565


----------



## fungrel

oops double post


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Fungrel why are you reducing the Munich/


----------



## Dan Pratt

Becuase munich malt sux. Replace the lot with Vienna, keep the munich for english bitters or darker beers.


----------



## fungrel

It's not because Munich sucks, it just reduces the drinkability. I notice that malt in the background instead of blending in with the Vienna.


----------



## gib8

At the moment I drink a glass of SNPA clone (Sierra Nevada Pale Ale) 
https://www.maischemalzundmehr.de/index.php?id=197&inhaltmitte=rezept&suche_begriff=SNPA

Today I brewed a SMasH:

https://www.maischemalzundmehr.de/index.php?id=677&inhaltmitte=rezept&suche_begriff=smash

Bruno


----------



## brewgasm

Mangrove jacks Bavarian wheat beer kit yeast subbed with Safbrew WB06. 14 days cold conditioned and tasting pretty good.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

gib8 said:


> At the moment I drink a glass of SNPA clone (Sierra Nevada Pale Ale)
> https://www.maischemalzundmehr.de/index.php?id=197&inhaltmitte=rezept&suche_begriff=SNPA
> 
> Today I brewed a SMasH:
> 
> https://www.maischemalzundmehr.de/index.php?id=677&inhaltmitte=rezept&suche_begriff=smash
> 
> Bruno


Looks like those recipes are in French!


----------



## gib8

Not French, German.

If You like one I could translate it.

Bruno
Austria


----------



## Rocker1986

Oaked red ale. Slight influence from the oak chips but next time I'll add them at yeast pitch instead of just before the dry hop.


----------



## Skillz

Awsome


----------



## Ronwales

Rocker1986 said:


> Oaked red ale. Slight influence from the oak chips but next time I'll add them at yeast pitch instead of just before the dry hop.View attachment 112944


Coconut shypa as seen on new to homebrew Tom's you tube channel. Absolutely delicious


----------



## Ronwales

Ronwales said:


> Coconut shypa as seen on new to homebrew Tom's you tube channel. Absolutely delicious


Shypa


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Ronwales said:


> ShypaView attachment 113083


Does the coconut come through? I will be making a coconut stout taken from the Damn good stout recipe thread.
Coconut Stout recipe I came across.
*INGREDIENTS*

For 10 gallons (37.85 L)

9 lb. (4.08 kg) Golden Promise malt
3 lb. (1.36 kg) flaked barley
1.75 lb. (0.79 kg) pale chocolate malt
1.75 lb. (0.79 kg) roast barley
1 lb. (0.45 kg) crystal 60°L malt
1 lb. (0.45 kg) crystal 120°L malt
12 oz. (0.34 kg) Victory malt
rice hulls to prevent stuck mash
1 oz. (28 g) Magnum pellet hops, 14.7% a.a. (60 min)
3 lb. (1.36 kg) lactose (10 min)
WLP028 Edinburgh Ale or Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale yeast
12 oz. (0.34 kg) toasted organic (not sweetened) raw coconut
2 oz. (57 g) toasted raw almonds
*SPECIFICATIONS*

Original Gravity: 1.058
Final Gravity: 1.036
IBU: 28
*DIRECTIONS*
Mash at 156° F (69° C) for 60 minutes.

Ferment at 68° F (20° C).

In secondary fermenter or keg (in muslin bag) add 12 oz. (0.34 kg) toasted organic (not sweetened) raw coconut and 2 oz. (57 g) toasted raw almonds. Soak for 3 days.

Force carbonate with 2 volumes (4 g/L) CO2.


----------



## Ronwales

wide eyed and legless said:


> Does the coconut come through? I will be making a coconut stout taken from the Damn good stout recipe thread.
> Coconut Stout recipe I came across.
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> For 10 gallons (37.85 L)
> 
> 9 lb. (4.08 kg) Golden Promise malt
> 3 lb. (1.36 kg) flaked barley
> 1.75 lb. (0.79 kg) pale chocolate malt
> 1.75 lb. (0.79 kg) roast barley
> 1 lb. (0.45 kg) crystal 60°L malt
> 1 lb. (0.45 kg) crystal 120°L malt
> 12 oz. (0.34 kg) Victory malt
> rice hulls to prevent stuck mash
> 1 oz. (28 g) Magnum pellet hops, 14.7% a.a. (60 min)
> 3 lb. (1.36 kg) lactose (10 min)
> WLP028 Edinburgh Ale or Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale yeast
> 12 oz. (0.34 kg) toasted organic (not sweetened) raw coconut
> 2 oz. (57 g) toasted raw almonds
> *SPECIFICATIONS*
> 
> Original Gravity: 1.058
> Final Gravity: 1.036
> IBU: 28
> *DIRECTIONS*
> Mash at 156° F (69° C) for 60 minutes.
> 
> Ferment at 68° F (20° C).
> 
> In secondary fermenter or keg (in muslin bag) add 12 oz. (0.34 kg) toasted organic (not sweetened) raw coconut and 2 oz. (57 g) toasted raw almonds. Soak for 3 days.
> 
> Force carbonate with 2 volumes (4 g/L) CO2.


Yes it did tasted absolutely beautiful. I added 300gms roasted coconut shavings in the boil and 300gms in for the dry hop for 4 days. Wasn't over powering but just enough.


----------



## Ronwales

Ronwales said:


> Yes it did tasted absolutely beautiful. I added 300gms roasted coconut shavings in the boil and 300gms in for the dry hop for 4 days. Wasn't over powering but just enough.


That recipe looks good by the way


----------



## The Ferment Horizon

Warm, uncarbonated, Flanders Red style red sour barrel aged (then kegged for storage) beer is tasting pretty on point!
Not only is it super convenient to drink this way, I have also found that I prefer the texture, subtle lactic/acetic balanced acidity, and most importantly the flavour profile is more complex across the palate when drinking uncarbonated. Read; carbonic bite destroys a bunch of positive flavours in this style.
I usually force carb, and I respect that bottle carb definitely has some merit. I am also pretty lazy too.


----------



## Outback

A Kilkenny style Irish red.One of my nicest brews to date. I'd love to serve this with nitro to get the best out of it.

My journey and learning from bottled k&b brews to kegging and AG continues.

Thanks to those with knowledge and skills and who are prepared to share.
To the trolls and argumentative nay sayers, may you have your testicles dunked in boiling oil.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Fullers ESB clone brewed 17 June tasting real good, only regret is I wish I hadn't drank so many until now.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Another English bitter made this one 3 times now, can't remember who put the recipe up for the London Pride, whoever it was. Cheers.


----------



## Schikitar

wide eyed and legless said:


> Another English bitter made this one 3 times now


Looks the goods, great colour, but I think your beer is drunk, it seems to be having a hard time focussing! ;P


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Yes, I think it moved.


----------



## Company of one

wide eyed and legless said:


> Another English bitter made this one 3 times now, can't remember who put the recipe up for the London Pride, whoever it was. Cheers.
> View attachment 114506


Hey WEAL looks good, can you link the recipe.
Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Company of one said:


> Hey WEAL looks good, can you link the recipe.
> Cheers


It was from the Graham wheeler book which some one put a photo up of the page, if I cant find it on here I will post it up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

*Fullers London Pride*
I think this recipe originally came from Graham Wheelers book but am not sure . The only problem that I have with this recipe is that it requires 4 different types of hops, which can work out very expensive if you have to purchase them in 100g packs. Although this recipe will make a good beer whatever yeast that you use, if you want to get close to London Pride you will need to use the correct liquid yeast. This is a good example of a beer that really shines when brewed with liquid yeasts.

*Recipe* *Measure* *Measure*
Brew Length 38L 23L




Pale Malt 6195g 3750g
Crystal Malt 619g 375g
Challenger Hops (Start of Boil) 11g 7g
Northdown Hops (Start of Boil) 13g 8g
Target Hops (Start of Boil) 19g 12g
Goldings Hops (Last 10 Min) 16g 10g
Protofloc (Last 10 Min) 1 Tab 1/2 Tab
Yeast Wyeast 1968 ESB is supposed to be the actual Fuller strain or S-04 or White Labs #WLP002
Mash Liquor 17 Litres 10.3 Litres
Strike Temperature 72C
Mash Temperature 66C
Mash Time 1 Hour 30 Minutes
Sparge Temperature 77C
Mash Efficiency (estimated) 75%
Boil Time 1 Hour 30 Minutes
Fermentation Temperature 20C
Expected OG 1040
Expected FG 1010


----------



## EalingDrop

This from 2nd Jan 2018 photo of recipe taken by their 'Wort maker'. London Pride (LP) is made on second runnings (Partigayle. ESB > LP > LP > CB ).


----------



## wide eyed and legless

For me I am a sucker for anything with Target or Pilgrim hops, I try not to be but do end up slightly heavy handed with them.


----------



## Company of one

wide eyed and legless said:


> *Fullers London Pride*
> I think this recipe originally came from Graham Wheelers book but am not sure . The only problem that I have with this recipe is that it requires 4 different types of hops, which can work out very expensive if you have to purchase them in 100g packs. Although this recipe will make a good beer whatever yeast that you use, if you want to get close to London Pride you will need to use the correct liquid yeast. This is a good example of a beer that really shines when brewed with liquid yeasts.
> 
> *Recipe* *Measure* *Measure*
> Brew Length 38L 23L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Malt 6195g 3750g
> Crystal Malt 619g 375g
> Challenger Hops (Start of Boil) 11g 7g
> Northdown Hops (Start of Boil) 13g 8g
> Target Hops (Start of Boil) 19g 12g
> Goldings Hops (Last 10 Min) 16g 10g
> Protofloc (Last 10 Min) 1 Tab 1/2 Tab
> Yeast Wyeast 1968 ESB is supposed to be the actual Fuller strain or S-04 or White Labs #WLP002
> Mash Liquor 17 Litres 10.3 Litres
> Strike Temperature 72C
> Mash Temperature 66C
> Mash Time 1 Hour 30 Minutes
> Sparge Temperature 77C
> Mash Efficiency (estimated) 75%
> Boil Time 1 Hour 30 Minutes
> Fermentation Temperature 20C
> Expected OG 1040
> Expected FG 1010


Thanks WEAL 
Much appreciated.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Company of one said:


> Thanks WEAL
> Much appreciated.


All part of the service.
No more brewing for me until 2019, 2 cubes and a few bottles. Starting to look a lot like Christmas.


----------



## BuffRox

wide-eyed and legless - that's for one weekend, and what about for a month?


----------



## Schikitar

My IIPA featuring 1.8kg of fresh Hallertau from my mates backyard. Came out an absolute treat, the best beer I've brewed since my very first AG brew (which I've never been able to replicate)..




I used Citra at FWH, then spread the 1.8kg of Hallertau over the late boil and whirlpool. It then got a small cube hop with some amarillo and centennial and a dry hop with some more amarillo, centennial, idaho 7 and just a touch of galaxy. I didn't want to overpower the hallertau, just layer on top of it and add a little more dimension to it's earthy/spicy backbone. At 8.4% I've had to resort to bottling up for friends, I can't smash a whole keg of this before I disappear to the US in a couple weeks..


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Stout night for me,not cold, just a nice drinking temperature.


----------



## Dan Pratt

This is from my cloudy IPA series 

*Bring a Friend IPA *

6.5% ABV and 50 Ibu

35% Pilsner
30% Wheat
30% Oats
5% Light Crystal

mashed at 66c for 1 hour

Sulphate forward at ratio of 2:1 

90Min Boil

FWH - Citra = 25ibu
30Min - Citra/Mosaic = 15ibu
Whirlpool @ end of boil - Citra/ Mosaic 3.5g per L ( combined ) Commence chill with IC after 5 mins of whirlpool and lock in those flavours. Takes about 5 mins to drop from 99c to 60c with the IC. 

Dry Hopped with Citra / Mosaic twice each time with 5g per L ( 2.5 Citra, 2.5 Mosaic ) - so total dry hop is 10g per L

first dry hop at active high krausen, like a NEIPA beer
second dry hop when yeast activity is close to terminal gravity
Yeast = Danstar West Coast Ale BRY97 @ 19c

Its not a NEIPA style beer but you get some of that biotransformation from the 1st hop addition. Its intentionally cloudy and soft on the palate but leaves a good firm bitterness that says "IPA"

She is pungent on the nose, soft on the palate with hoppy flavour and bittering finish, fkn perfect!!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

An English bitter drawn from the cask/cube dry hopped with EKG and using a Chinese English Ale yeast, very impressed with the results shown so far with this yeast. Quick and the flocculation leaves behind a fairly solid lump, even gentle swirling didn't shift it.


----------



## Brewer Tom

Ordinary Bitter tonight, wonderfully malty and Brittish


----------



## malt and barley blues

wide eyed and legless said:


> An English bitter drawn from the cask/cube dry hopped with EKG and using a Chinese English Ale yeast, very impressed with the results shown so far with this yeast. Quick and the flocculation leaves behind a fairly solid lump, even gentle swirling didn't shift it.
> View attachment 115931
> View attachment 115932


Looks like you dropped half a walnut in there WEAL and it has swollen up.


----------



## citizensnips

Not normally one for others recipes but brewed the “Average Perfect Northwest NEIPA” recipe with my new ss brewtech chronical. Pains me to say it but after brewing for over 12 years, this sits as the best home brewed beer yet. 

Recipe
https://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/363082/avg-perfect-northeast-ipa-neipa-


----------



## Schikitar

citizensnips said:


> Not normally one for others recipes but brewed the “Average Perfect Northwest NEIPA” recipe with my new ss brewtech chronical.


What did you sub for the honey malt (unless you actually got your hands on some)?


----------



## damohb

gladfield aurora or toffee?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

After a hard day in the green house planting out all my summer seedlings time for a Double Chance Bitter clone. Poured through the hand pump, which incidentally (from what I recently read in a BYO article) is almost like a nitro pour, being the atmosphere is 78% nitrogen. What more could you want.



I wonder what the poor people are doing.


----------



## razz

Looking at pics of a Double Chance Bitter clone!


----------



## devoutharpist

Schikitar said:


> What did you sub for the honey malt (unless you actually got your hands on some)?



Quoting as i am also interested. See so many NEIPA recipes using honey malt but i can't say i have ever seen it here. last time i did one i just increased the base malt to compensate, but then my fridge broke and the fermentation got screwed and it tastes horrible anyway.


----------



## citizensnips

Schikitar said:


> What did you sub for the honey malt (unless you actually got your hands on some)?



Just did 80% pale, 10% raw wheat, 10% oats. Funnily enough when I brew it again I'll mash 1.5 degrees higher or add some light crystal. It was a tiny bit to dry for me and to style if I was to be picky. Otherwise it's an absolute cracker.


----------



## Moad

An esb style malt profile with a touch of galaxy dry hop fermented with Gejernes kveik. I learned something with this beer... You don't filter out chill haze if you filter it too warm. 

Looked clear when I filtered and this is a couple of hours after where the haze is back, very hazy now it has chilled right down.


----------



## devoutharpist

First kegged beer, Belgian Single. Thanks to those who provided kegerator advice


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Moad said:


> View attachment 116189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An esb style malt profile with a touch of galaxy dry hop fermented with Gejernes kveik. I learned something with this beer... You don't filter out chill haze if you filter it too warm.
> 
> Looked clear when I filtered and this is a couple of hours after where the haze is back, very hazy now it has chilled right down.


I tend to drink mine on the warm side, 12 to 15 C I presume it was from a keg, strong ales I bottle, weaker ales I will cask. Tonight I am drinking my Lees 1910 clone using Veloria malt, beautifully clear but I made a rookie mistake when bottling and that was the bulk prime wasn't distributed evenly, found out when I drank the dregs after I had bottled, sweet as.


----------



## ABG

Schikitar said:


> What did you sub for the honey malt (unless you actually got your hands on some)?





devoutharpist said:


> Quoting as i am also interested. See so many NEIPA recipes using honey malt but i can't say i have ever seen it here. last time i did one i just increased the base malt to compensate, but then my fridge broke and the fermentation got screwed and it tastes horrible anyway.


Just letting you guys know that Hop & Grain in Marrickville have honey malt in stock right now. This is not a paid advertisement. I was in there yesterday and saw it in stock. A rare sighting indeed.


----------



## Timbo

Used up some leftover bits and pieces, bit of honey and some Saunders malt extract haha, 70 grams of falconers flight I had left over....dumped on a yeast cake so a bit of an experiment really. Quite tasty!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

A couple of dry Irish stouts drawn through the pump


----------



## devoutharpist

First pour of the ESB i brewed a few weeks back. Pretty decent, although i wish i put something else in there alongside EKG... it is very "EKG-y". Oh well, hopefully that rounds out because i am pretty happy with it otherwise.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Double Chance Bitter clone with all Williamette hops really like the slight bitter aftertaste of this one.
Trivia. Did you know that a pregnant woman has a heightened sense of bitterness to enable her to taste toxins, and breast milk has an additive produced by the woman's body to reduce bitterness so the baby doesn't reject the milk. And the taste buds of a baby encompasses the whole of the mouth.
National Geographic hospital waiting room.


----------



## Lodan

Why has no-one posted new beer in four months?
What has happened here...


----------



## wide eyed and legless

My award winning Ordinary Bitter


----------



## Vic

What is it? What award? Recipe? I am always interested to try something new.


----------



## Tricky Dicky

wide eyed and legless said:


> My award winning Ordinary Bitter
> View attachment 118187


Wouldn't mind seeing the recipe too.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Vic said:


> What is it? What award? Recipe? I am always interested to try something new.


Melbourne Brewers BeerFest 

4 kg Maris Otter 87.8%
0,275 Crystal 90L 6% added at mash out.
0,280 Gladiator Malt 6.2% 

16 g Challenger FW
18 g Northdown boil 20 mins
25 g EKG boil 5 mins


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Today I am drinking my ESB, trying to capture the elusive Holgate ESB, very close with the Target bittering hops, Ella also close, brewing again Saturday using the Super Pride purchased from Brewman. Going to go over the BJCP IBU guide lines to achieve the lingering bitterness.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Was asked to make a Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, I made it and my neighbour brought a bottle of the genuine ale to compare. Glad he did, solved a problem I have had with the Holgate ESB.




Pacific Ale clone, added some crystal, quite a bit darker, dry hopped at a fairly high rate so more Galaxy coming through, mashed at 67 C more mouth feel. If I made it again would mash lower, dry hop with less hops no crystal. Neighbour was more than happy.
Why did it help me in pursuit of the Holgate ESB ? I have been following BJCP guide lines for the style! Holgate load up the bittering hops, they aren't following guide lines just making a great beer.


----------



## Vic

wide eyed and legless said:


> Was asked to make a Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, I made it and my neighbour brought a bottle of the genuine ale to compare. Glad he did, solved a problem I have had with the Holgate ESB.
> View attachment 118870
> 
> Pacific Ale clone, added some crystal, quite a bit darker, dry hopped at a fairly high rate so more Galaxy coming through, mashed at 67 C more mouth feel. If I made it again would mash lower, dry hop with less hops no crystal. Neighbour was more than happy.
> Why did it help me in pursuit of the Holgate ESB ? I have been following BJCP guide lines for the style! Holgate load up the bittering hops, they aren't following guide lines just making a great beer.


For S&W Pacific Ale try slow ramp from 50C to 64 over about 20 min and hold 64.4 for 70 min. Mash out probably not necessary but I always do it, raise to 76C then sparge. Electricity much cheaper than LPG so that is the reason I always mash out. If you have any Voyager left, Pale Schooner or Atlas work well for this.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Yes realised it was lower mash temperature, I doubt very much I will make it again, not something I would drink myself. I think it was Compass, I used with a fair whack of wheat, plus the bit of crystal which wasn't needed.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Enjoying a Plum Porter while planting seeds, thanks to Uncle Roy.




And now onto an ESB while cooking up a Chicken Biryani


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Best bitter, 40 IBU Target bittering Styrian Golding aroma and dry hop.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

The Pacific Ale fail is very tasty, thinking of making this again, but different, same hop schedule take out the wheat and replace with Munich to balance the hops more with malt.


----------



## philrob

Hefeweizen bottled just a week ago. Very happy with it. Won't last long.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Terry Fosters Heritage Bitter, 11 days in the bottle, will leave these for a couple of more months before getting stuck into them.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Tonight I am drinking (too much) one long neck of Irish extra stout.







Followed by a couple of stubby's of Zombie Dust, (I will be glad to see the back of this)




Two stubby's of Best Bitter, and that's my lot for the night.


----------



## MashBasher

Thanks @wide eyed and legless and @Hangover68 for the inspiration.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I wrote last time Heritage Bitter, its Historical Bitter, (shows how potent it is) don't know how those Victorians found their way home.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Timothy Taylor Bolt Maker, Fuggles and Goldings, East Kent and Styrian. Very tasty.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

This evening, and a cold evening it is, will not be a big session owing to the ABV of the beers.
Tropical stout, emanating the feeling of warmth as it goes down.


And a good head retention, not quite a Sri Lankan Lion Stout but very warming.


The Historical Bitter, becoming a favourite, will be brewing this again very soon.


----------



## Wisey

philrob said:


> Hefeweizen bottled just a week ago. Very happy with it. Won't last long.View attachment 118971



Recipe link? I'm keen too do this next.


----------



## philrob

Don't copy the water additions, as they are solely for my local carbon filtered water. Use a software program tailored to your own water supply to come up with any additions you wish to make.


----------



## Tomo

wide eyed and legless said:


> Was asked to make a Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, I made it and my neighbour brought a bottle of the genuine ale to compare. Glad he did, solved a problem I have had with the Holgate ESB.
> View attachment 118870
> 
> Pacific Ale clone, added some crystal, quite a bit darker, dry hopped at a fairly high rate so more Galaxy coming through, mashed at 67 C more mouth feel. If I made it again would mash lower, dry hop with less hops no crystal. Neighbour was more than happy.
> Why did it help me in pursuit of the Holgate ESB ? I have been following BJCP guide lines for the style! Holgate load up the bittering hops, they aren't following guide lines just making a great beer.


Hi wide eyed and legless. Is it possible you could give me your version of Stone and wood recipe please. Thanks


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Tomo said:


> Hi wide eyed and legless. Is it possible you could give me your version of Stone and wood recipe please. Thanks


Batch size 23 Litres
OG 1,048 FG 1,011 ABV 4,83% IBU 24,5 SRM 4,91
4,0 kg Voyager Pale Compass
1,50 kg Gladfield Wheat Malt
0,25 kg Gladfield Gladiator Malt
(I added 0,150 light crystal (late addition mash)
5 g Galaxy FWH
6 g Galaxy 60 mins
5 g Galaxy 18 mins
10 g Galaxy 5 mins
20 g Galaxy whirlpool
60 g Galaxy dry hop
I mashed at 67 C, tasting against S&W this one had more body, but it was very nice.
I am making it again leaving out the crystal and mashing lower.


----------



## Wisey

wide eyed and legless said:


> Batch size 23 Litres
> OG 1,048 FG 1,011 ABV 4,83% IBU 24,5 SRM 4,91
> 4,0 kg Voyager Pale Compass
> 1,50 kg Gladfield Wheat Malt
> 0,25 kg Gladfield Gladiator Malt
> (I added 0,150 light crystal (late addition mash)
> 5 g Galaxy FWH
> 6 g Galaxy 60 mins
> 5 g Galaxy 18 mins
> 10 g Galaxy 5 mins
> 20 g Galaxy whirlpool
> 60 g Galaxy dry hop
> I mashed at 67 C, tasting against S&W this one had more body, but it was very nice.
> I am making it again leaving out the crystal and mashing lower.



Saving This also


----------



## kadmium

My Czech Pilsner. So tasty.


----------



## clarkejw

Looks delicious. Fermzilla is looking after one for me at the moment.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Just packaged another 23 litres of this, getting better, Bolt Maker clone Timothy Taylor.




A really good stout, will not drink any more until Christmas. Tropical Stout.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Again Bolt Maker, difficult to go past this one, anyone remember the old Blue Tongue glasses?


----------



## philrob

Porter. Going down rather well will a medium rare piece of filet steak done on the Weber.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

My Holgate ESB clone, really getting there with this brew dropped the mash temp and I think I am just about on the money. At least I can now travel and have another word with the head brewer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Summer Lightning Golden Ale.


----------



## Bane the Shaker




----------



## kadmium

A Best Bitter. First attempt, pretty good to be honest. Apart from a little haze (still a touch young) but coming in well. Best once it warms up, serving around 6c






The lacing and head retention is the best I've achieved in a long time.


----------



## Tricky Dicky

kadmium said:


> A Best Bitter. First attempt, pretty good to be honest. Apart from a little haze (still a touch young) but coming in well. Best once it warms up, serving around 6c
> 
> View attachment 119643
> 
> 
> The lacing and head retention is the best I've achieved in a long time.
> 
> View attachment 119644


Hi can you please sha


kadmium said:


> A Best Bitter. First attempt, pretty good to be honest. Apart from a little haze (still a touch young) but coming in well. Best once it warms up, serving around 6c
> 
> View attachment 119643
> 
> 
> The lacing and head retention is the best I've achieved in a long time.
> 
> View attachment 119644


Hi can you please share the recipe. Cheers TD


----------



## kadmium

Tricky Dicky said:


> Hi can you please sha
> 
> Hi can you please share the recipe. Cheers TD


Sure thing mate. Its my own recipe based off a couple sources. 

Water profile I went for Amber Dry on Bru'n water. 

Betty Makes a Bitter Beer - 4.3%
Best Bitter
Type: All Grain
IBU : 36 (Tinseth)
Colour : 11 SRM
Carbonation : 2.4 CO2-vol
Pre-Boil Gravity : 1.034
Original Gravity : 1.041
Final Gravity : 1.008

Batch Size : 21 L

Boil Time : 60 min

Brewhouse Efficiency: 65%
Mash Efficiency: 71.2%

-----------------

Fermentables (4.2 kg)
3.7 kg - Crisp Floor Malted Maris Otter 4 SRM (88.1%)
200 g - Crisp Amber 30.5 SRM (4.8%)
200 g - Crisp Crystal Medium 240 120 SRM (4.8%)
100 g - Special Roast 50 SRM (2.4%)

Hops (60 g)
First Wort - 15 g - Fuggle - 5% (11 IBU)
First Wort - 10 g - Magnum - 13.3% (19 IBU)
15 min - 10 g - Fuggle - 5% (3 IBU)
5 min - 25 g - Fuggle - 5% (3 IBU)

Yeast
250 billion cells - Giga Yeast British Ale #2

Mash Profile
Medium W M/O
67 °C - 60 min - Mash
76 °C - 10 min - Mash Out


Just done a 2nd batch and changed to London Ale III will see how it compares. Its really come into it's own and once it warms a touch it pops quite nicely. 

Also, I only added the Magnum and Fuggles combo cause I ran short on Fuggles but I think all magnum would be a better use for the bittering which is my usual practice.


----------



## kadmium

Something I forgot to add, and should be noted. Not trying to be pretentious, but if you have not used Special Roast before, be aware it does add a certain upfront sourdough bread type flavour. I find it quite nice, gets the mouth going and makes for a very nice beer, however I find that some people may find it a little different.

Just thought I would add that note, as it does add something that the name really does imply, a "special" flavour that I just have not found with other recipes. Not sure how authentic that is (never been to england) and I would never judge a beer based on it's imported bottled versions. So as such, I have never had a "real" british ale.

But, I find it to be a slightly sour / bready / toasty malt profile upfront, with that slightly earthy (and a bit like feet) fuggles character. Very very easy to drink, great mouth feel and all the mates who tried it blind said it was great. Give it a try, just don't be alarmed if you get a sourdough bread type flavour in there!


----------

